# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Enero 2014 El principio de algún fin....Bienvenidos al Madmax



## ponzi (31 Dic 2013)

Bienvenidos al nuevo año

[YOUTUBE]CaEHFxlmf-k[/YOUTUBE]

Que no pare el blues...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493662-feliz-ano-desvalijan-caja-fuerte-del-cafe-gijon-paseo-de-recoletos.html

Brcenas sale de prisin por una urticaria alrgica


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2013)

poleeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Pau :no: :abajo: :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Dic 2013)

bankias....


----------



## jayco (31 Dic 2013)

Pego desde otro post

[YOUTUBE]YMDu3JdQ8Ow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (31 Dic 2013)

Daremos la vuelta a la pantalla para ver algo de guanaco.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2013)

que el mad max invada este mes joer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2013)

Poooooliilla

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 00:01 ----------

Amooooooooh

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (1 Ene 2014)

firs peich, ese ponzi 'billy el ñiño' grande


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mMhboQrVR1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (1 Ene 2014)

- "Feliz Año Nuevo 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018...que con esta crisis a saber cuándo vuelvo a tener móvil!"


----------



## lokifriki (1 Ene 2014)

JODER cúanto está subiendo la banca a estas horas, en el pre-IBEX, joder, un 30%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Ene 2014)

Me ha secuestrado mi abuela para bailar un pasodoble.... Mon la próxima pole es mía!!! 

Feliz año a todos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año nuevo a los chicos del hvei35.
Y un beso para ajetreo. 
Que el 2014 os traiga todo lo que deseáis. A mi me traerá otra niña.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 00:29 ----------

Paulistano... uffff


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2014)

felicidades Pecata


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año nuevo!!
Y felicidades a Pecata!!!


----------



## Roninn (1 Ene 2014)

Pillando sitio.

Cuando nací se me dejó escoger entre un gran pene o una gran memoria, así que feliz 2012 quien quiera que seáis


----------



## Geyperman (1 Ene 2014)

pillo sitio y feliz año nuevo a todos!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ene 2014)

Felicidades pecata!!!

R3v, mañana abro el hilo....hoy me ha sido imposible y dsd tapatalk no se puede...



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Garmont (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año a todos!

Os leo mucho pero apenas escribo en el foro. Espero que este año me anime a participar más en este gran hilo!

Sois muy jrandes!:Aplauso:


----------



## Zuloman dos (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año, solo pasaba para felicitar a los viejos foreros del hilo ibex 35.

Pero ya puestos he desempolvado mi vieja play con el TT system y os aviso de que Tonuel y sus miticos y misticos diecisietemiles se haran realidad en 2014 


El que piense ir corto que prepare el orto , mi amigo el negrata estara encantado de vsitarles 

PD: Todo parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia , no he desempolvado mi TT system ::


----------



## amago45 (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz Año Nuevo.
Enhorabuena Pecata!!!


----------



## Zuloman dos (1 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a los chicos del hvei35.
> Y un beso para ajetreo.
> Que el 2014 os traiga todo lo que deseáis. A mi me traerá otra niña.
> 
> ...



Vaya marcha ha pillado amiga Pecata, va usted a uno por año, a este paso me superara, yo 4 en 5 años !!! felicidades!!! y que venga con unos largos debajo del brazo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (1 Ene 2014)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Maravedi (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año bros!me pongo largo en blue label salud!


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

pillo sito mienstras losn invtados se van as us cass

osquieiero a tosaod

mañansa los corrijpo


----------



## Cantor (1 Ene 2014)

vamos a dormir, pecata, enhorabuena!!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Ene 2014)

Me uno a las felicitaciones a pecata

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz po...año!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a los chicos del hvei35.
> Y un beso para ajetreo.
> Que el 2014 os traiga todo lo que deseáis. A mi me traerá otra niña.
> 
> ...



Mis enhorabuenas.

Bienvenidos a todos/as al año nuevo.
Algunos de los mensajes no se hubieran publicado si Calopez hubiera puesto control de alcoholemia en el foro.
Muchos abrazos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a los chicos del hvei35.
> Y un beso para ajetreo.
> Que el 2014 os traiga todo lo que deseáis. A mi me traerá otra niña.
> 
> ...



No imagino mejor regalo de año nuevo. Felicidades !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Féliz año nuevo a todos !!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz jaño y felices vintimilesypico!

Esa pecata a tope!


----------



## sirpask (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año! ! Y este puede ser el Año Guariano definitivo.


----------



## decloban (1 Ene 2014)

A las 23:51 se abrió este hilo luego os quejáis de los políticos


----------



## sinnombrex (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año a todos. Os deseo un año de grandes plusvis ya sea a largo o a corto.


----------



## peseteuro (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año montoro. En unos días empezaremos nuevamente a llenarte los bolsillos


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a los chicos del hvei35.
> Y un beso para ajetreo.
> Que el 2014 os traiga todo lo que deseáis. A mi me traerá otra niña.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena y que todo vaya fenomenal.


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año a todos y mi enhorabuena a Pecata.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año foreros del HVEI, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción participar en este foro. En estas fechas tan entrañables no puedo dejar de pensar en futuras plusvalías y aparcar el Madmax para otras épocas. Os exhorto a continuar posteando posibles entradas ya sean chicharros, matildes, bluechips... Como un español gacelido más, me he propuesto respetar todos los stops y no correr nunca detrás de los precios.


----------



## Red Herring (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año ! Recuerden ,Será octubre....


----------



## Gratidianus (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año a todos. Mantengan las costumbres. :fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ene 2014)

Pillo simio!! 

Feliz 2014.

Necesito un gelocatil.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz primer día del año y sucesivos

Vengo de ver a los valientes que se dan el primer chapuzon en el mar el 1 de enero. 
Despues vermut en una terraza al sol. Esto es vida


----------



## egarenc (1 Ene 2014)

Mas cerca de lo s 11k que de los 8k a final de año? Ya se vera, pero si tengo que apostar unos leuros...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2014)




----------



## decloban (1 Ene 2014)

Ya sabéis después de las comilonas, ejercicio


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)




----------



## Xiux (1 Ene 2014)

Feliz año !!!

Bien Pecata, otro que nos pagará las pensiones


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Según chicharros bio va a subir a 0.80 antes del viernes y tu vendiste el martes por las divergencias. Preveo otro reversal para la web y achacarlo a razones exogenas..


----------



## tarrito (1 Ene 2014)

¿"alguien con parche y/o patapalo" ha corrido alguna San Silvestre?

¿algo a destacar con lo que tocarle los güevecillos (desde el cariño y respeto,eh!) el resto del mes/año? ::

ya ven que no señalo a nadie :ouch:


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2014)

La locura de las cotizaciones usanas.

Ahí tenemos a Amazon que se ha marcado un x8 en el ciclo alcista. La locura que hemos visto en los últimos 6 meses en los que la FED ha forzado la máquina ha dejado su cicatriz en la cotización


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Según chicharros bio va a subir a 0.80 antes del viernes y tu vendiste el martes por las divergencias. Preveo otro reversal para la web y achacarlo a razones exogenas..



prefiero comerme el owned. pero prefiero sacar mi pasta si no está claro y sacarle un plus de 0,65 a 0.695

y bajé la orden de 0,70 a 0,695 viendo que no llegaba.


ahora al menos en la web trazan el canal, banderín, yo creo que no lo rompe aún, lo tiene que hacer en medio de una sesión, yo creo que baja un poco e IGUAL luego sí.

En la cosa esta de ichimoku que estoy tratando de aprender, me dice que la linea Kijun-Sen va a cruzar a la Tenkan-Sen y tiene el Kumo cercano a 0.61-0,62 para el 9-10 de enero si sigue la tendencia...


Además ayer no supero el precio del 24 de dic, que era el máximo de esta caída. No digo que no pueda arrancar mañana y llevarlo a 0,77. Pero dudo que pase de 0,72; y menos al cierre


ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La locura de las cotizaciones usanas.
> 
> Ahí tenemos a Amazon que se ha marcado un x8 en el ciclo alcista. La locura que hemos visto en los últimos 6 meses en los que la FED ha forzado la máquina ha dejado su cicatriz en la cotización



Tiene una valoración por múltiplos realmente fuera de lugar. El mercado valora que sus ingresos, a pesar de su tamaño, crecen realmente deprisa y que la rentabilidad se destina por completo a inversiones en tecnología y desarrollo de nuevos negocios y modelos de negocio bajo la confianza de que en algún momento habrá un excedente de rentabilidad brutal.

Yo estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con esa filosofía acerca de que la situación va a cambiar radicalmente debido a que cuando uno invierte .......... es muy difícil dejar de invertir porque el negocio sigue pidiendo CAPEX constantemente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Ene 2014)

Posible cartera para 2014 basada en acciones europeas:
Scor (FRA), Adidas (GER), MTU Aeroengines (GER), Roche (SUI), Cap & Count (ING), Rexam (ING), AB Food (ING), Reed Elsevier (ING), Scottish & S.E. (ING) y Lancashire (ING).


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2014)

Muchas felicidades pecata.Por cierto en Bestinver han pensado en los niños, este año han cambiado la aportacion inicial de los fondos para los menores de 18 , pasa de 6000 a 200 eu.A mi me parece una idea genial para que aprendan finanzas y se aficcionen a la bolsa....No te digo na pecata pero en 20 años han hecho x22, para cuando la toque, tendra la carrera pagada


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Según chicharros bio va a subir a 0.80 antes del viernes y tu vendiste el martes por las divergencias. Preveo otro reversal para la web y achacarlo a razones exogenas..



yo creo que en BIO ve esto:












Yo veo esto:











Yo con mi sistema, lo veo así. Y no me voy a salir de él por lo que ponga en un blog. Lo siento. Hay que ser fiel a cada sistema de uno. Al menos este mío me indica "prudencia", a corto, y es lo que he recogido.


----------



## MattCoy (1 Ene 2014)

¿Hacemos una apuesta? De aqui a final de mes vemos un 9200 IBEX, casi seguro. 

Yo ahora no puedo seguir el mercado como antes por motivos de trabajo (empecé a trabajar a finales de noviembre en una IBEX, llevaba desde agosto en el paro). 

Pero voy a abrir unos cortos en los niveles actuales (lo suyo es abrirlo sobre el 9950), el SL lo tengo claro, el 10050 en el contado y a ver que pasa. Tambien es cierto que como no lo veo claro, voy solo con migajas y con poco apalancamiento, sólo me gusta ir en serio cuando puedo seguir el mercado como se merece y tengo clara su tendencia.

Saludos y felices plusvis en este 2014


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Ene 2014)

¿Que pensais de estos 7 valores?

Fluidra
Cie
Adveo
Duro
Grifols
Tecnicas reunidas
OHL

Fuente: Recomendaciones Bolsa 2014 | YouEconomy


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2014)

Joer con los vascos...se ponen a tirar bengalas en nochevieja y se cargan un edificio


http://m.europapress.es/sociedad/su...edificio-pasaia-guipuzcoa-20140101102421.html


Recordarme que el dia que haya una quedada no rete a ningun@ vasc@


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una apuesta? De aqui a final de mes vemos un 9200 IBEX, casi seguro.
> 
> Yo ahora no puedo seguir el mercado como antes por motivos de trabajo (empecé a trabajar a finales de noviembre en una IBEX, llevaba desde agosto en el paro).
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por el currele.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Joer con los vascos...se ponen a tirar bengalas en nochevieja y se cargan un edificio
> 
> 
> Desalojadas 48 viviendas por un fuego en un edificio de Pasajes
> ...



eso es en Gipuzkoa

en cada provincia tenemos:


Una bengala calcina un coche en San Ignacio. El Correo

Un artefacto colocado en un chalet en Okondo calcina la vivienda. El Correo


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> ¿Que pensais de estos 7 valores?
> 
> Fluidra
> Cie
> ...



-Fluidra negocio poco rentable pero no esta mal gestionado y esta diversificado
-Cie esta muy bien
-Duro es un buen negocio pero depende demasiado de venezuela
-Grifols buen negocio pero endeudado y algo caro ( nunca ha estado barato, supongo q dependera del sector)
-Tecnicas gestion impecable y casi a su precio
-Ohl creo que se estan endeudando demasiado


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ene 2014)

pillo sitio.......

felicidades y enhorabuena Pecata


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

Yo estuve el 31 analizando el MC para ver qué valores me daban buen pálpito para 2014 por indicadores.

De esa lista me salían curiosamente parecido. Pero me quedaba con Tecnicas-OHL-Duro. Me parece que ese blog ha hecho parecido



DURO además ahora ha entrado en Argelia y tiene caja de 500 kilos, pero eso son fundamentales


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> -Fluidra negocio poco rentable pero no esta mal gestionado y esta diversificado
> -Cie esta muy bien
> -Duro depende demasiado de venezuela
> -Grifols buen negocio pero endeudado y algo caro ( nunca ha estado barata, supongo q dependera del sector)
> ...



Entonces los que recomiendan estos valores son "econolistos"? 

No recomiendas invertir en ninguno salvo Cie?


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Entonces los que recomiendan estos valores son "econolistos"?
> 
> No recomiendas invertir en ninguno salvo Cie?



Para nada, es una lista bastante maja, de hecho para lo que tenemos en el continuo no esta nada mal.Aunque un negocio sea menos rentable no significa que sea malo, todo depende de a que precio se compre.En general a excepcion de adveo que no la conozco son empresas gestionas por encima de la media


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

Grifols ha subido mucho, pero en poco tiempo tiene que sacar rendimiento a ProGenika (igual no en 2014)


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ene 2014)

A ver como abre mañana Sacyr.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A ver como abre mañana Sacyr.



y SAN y Bankia


----------



## egarenc (1 Ene 2014)

llegará la sangre al río?

Sacyr amenaza con suspender la ampliacin del Canal de Panam | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

y ACS y FCC y sus cementeras
que tiene pinta que van a acabar la obra, porque Sacyr se la quitó a estas

e igual suben


Cuando este consorcio se impuso en una reñida subasta a un grupo americano y a otro español en el que participaban ACS y FCC se generó una fuerte polémica ya que los perdedores les acusaron de hacer una oferta temeraria, con unos costes tan ajustados que no se podrían desarrollar los trabajos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ene 2014)

FCC tiene mucha mano con Martinelli.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2014)

Olimpiadas, Eurovegas, Sacyr - Canal de Panamá, Marca España - AVE Arabia Saudita, ratio de desempleo, crecimiento económico, recuperación económica, ....

En Expaña todo es mentira.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> FCC tiene mucha mano con Martinelli.



FCC-Soros denunció a Sacyr por tirar los precios 

casualidad que entrase Soros-Gates? ::


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> llegará la sangre al río?
> 
> Sacyr amenaza con suspender la ampliacin del Canal de Panam | Economa | EL MUNDO



Es dificil creer que publicar esa noticia el uno de enero sea casualidad. Son fechas en las que los mass-mierda no curran.


----------



## YanetYellen (1 Ene 2014)

Porra caida de sacyr -7%


----------



## egarenc (1 Ene 2014)

YanetYellen dijo:


> Porra caida de sacyr -7%



-5%, después acuerdo (porque no creo que en una obra al 64% sea más barato cambiar de constructora que pagarle al consorcio el cemento al precio que piden) y subidón, pero vamos que son elucubraciones mías.

[YOUTUBE]7uJdaFGLbJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> -5%, después acuerdo (porque no creo que en una obra al 64% sea más barato cambiar de constructora que pagarle al consorcio el cemento al precio que piden) y subidón, pero vamos que son elucubraciones mías.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7uJdaFGLbJg[/YOUTUBE]



Asi mañana a -5% compramos y vendemos el viernes con un +7%?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

habéis visto las manos fuertes (Koncorde) en Sacyr la última semana? 


:::
::::
::::::
. . . . . .::::
. . . . . . .::::::
. . . . . . . . . ::::::::


----------



## creative (1 Ene 2014)

Pues mañana muchos al encender el ordenador a las 9 la mañana, se pegaran un buen susto.

Mi porra Sacyr -9 % constructoras una media de -2,5% y el ibex -1,5%


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y ACS y FCC y sus cementeras
> que tiene pinta que van a acabar la obra, porque Sacyr se la quitó a estas
> 
> e igual suben
> ...



Mil millones menos que Bechel lo cual excede en mucho el margen razonable. Eso quiere decir que una de las dos empresas no sabia lo que tenia entre manos. Es sencillo sabel cual era.


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> habéis visto las manos fuertes (Koncorde) en Sacyr la última semana?



Así que ya está descontado? Pos vaya... :´(


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Olimpiadas, Eurovegas, Sacyr - Canal de Panamá, Marca España - AVE Arabia Saudita, ratio de desempleo, crecimiento económico, recuperación económica, ....
> 
> En Expaña todo es mentira.



Hasta aue existe una corrupcion rampante o que los politicos se colocan en Iberdrola por connivencia pro-empresa cuando gobiernan.


----------



## Chila (1 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena pecata¡¡¡
Yo ahora voy a replantar los SL de cara a mañana, y a ver como despertamos.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

Resumen de las 3 apuestas de 2014 de Marc Faber.

1. El mercado caerá desde los niveles actuales

Faber dice: “Mi sensación es que en la actualidad, el mercado de EE.UU. está relativamente caro en comparación con los mercados extranjeros. Teniendo en cuenta la relación precio/beneficio. creo que el mercado americano se va a mover muy poco durante los próximos siete a 10 años.

2. Las mejores empresas para cortos en 2014: Facebook, Tesla, Twitter, Netflix, y Systems Veeva

Faber dice: “Si nos fijamos en el conjunto del mercado, algunas acciones no están muy caras y hay otras acciones que están muy caras. Es una situación como en el año 2000, cuando no todas las acciones estaban demasiado caras.

En ese momento, el Nasdaq estaba extremadamente sobrevalorado pero, por ejemplo,.. las acciones de recursos naturales y las conocidas como empresas de la “vieja economía” estaban relativamente baratas o absolutamente baratas. Ahora mismo sucede lo mismo, creo que empresas como Facebook, Tesla, Twitter, Netflix y Veeva Systems están muy sobrevaloradas y que estar cortos en estas acciones, devolverá al menos el 30% en el próximo año “.

3. Mejores productos para 2014: oro, acciones relacionadas con el oro y la bolsa de Vietnam

Faber dice: “Teniendo en cuenta toda la impresión de dinero que se está produciendo en el mundo – y no sólo en EE.UU. – y dado que el crédito total como porcentaje de las economías avanzadas es un 30% superior que en 2007, antes de que estallara la crisis, creo que que el oro es un producto seguro “.

“Yo prefiero comprar algo que tiene un precio razonable. Y, creo que las acciones de oro están muy baratas. Así que una cesta de acciones de oro creo que el próximo año podría fácilmente apreciarse un 30%.”

“Creo que el mercado de valores vietnamita, que este año ha subido un 22% no está mal como apuesta en un mercado emergente, seguirá subiendo.” - See more at: ANALISIS 1 DE ENERO 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 15:30 ----------

Comentario de J.L. Cava

NO OLVIDAR PARA EL AÑO 2014: EL QUE MANDA ES EL PRECIO

En estas fechas es frecuente hacer pronósticos acerca del comportamiento de los mercados en el año que empieza.

Nosotros creemos que es difícil hacer pronósticos fiables. Sin embargo, resulta algo más fácil tratar de identificar los riesgos a los que se enfrentarán las bolsas a lo largo del ejercicio a partir de la situación actual. Ahora bien, antes de identificar los riesgos, es preciso dejar constancia de que la tendencia intermedia de las bolsas es claramente alcista, los inversores se muestran confiados en que las bolsas seguirán subiendo, los precios se encuentran muy alejados de sus medias y los indicadores de momento se encuentran muy “sobrecomprados”.

Por lo tanto, vamos a considerar como escenario más desfavorable que las bolsas desplieguen una fase correctiva (movimiento lateral) dentro de una tendencia intermedia alcista. Una gran parada que lleve al S&P 500 a hacer un mínimo en la zona de soporte de los 1.770. La siguiente pregunta es cuándo podría empezar a desplegarse esa fase correctiva.

Para responder a esa pregunta tenemos que tener en cuenta que, desde un punto de vista técnico y de sentimiento de la masa, se dan las condiciones necesarias (pero no suficientes) para que se produzca la corrección. Desde un punto de vista estacional, nos encontramos en un período estacional alcista hasta el 6 de enero de 2014. Por lo tanto, como pronto, la fase correctiva podría iniciarse a partir del 6 de enero de 2014.

Veamos los riesgos que, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual, podrían afectar a los mercados de 2014.

– Precios lejos de las medias tras un año en el que se ha producido la mayor subida desde 1996

– Indicadores de momento “sobrecompradísimos”.

- Niveles de confianza en máximos. El PPO presenta las lecturas más altas desde 1.2011.

– Cotización en zonas de soporte de los bonos

– Dudas a cerca del acierto del FED a la hora de reducir su volumen de compras.

– Situación en Rusia

– Situación en Turquía

Estos riesgos o la percepción de un gran riesgo por parte de la masa inversora podría servir de excusa a los medios de comunicación para justificar la realización de beneficios.

Bien, ya hemos cumplido con la obligación de hacer un pronóstico para 2014, por lo tanto, ya podemos pasar al día a día del S&P 500 Contado y del IBEX.

En nuestros últimos comentarios hemos señalado como niveles de referencia: el 1.810 como soporte del SP 500 y el 15 para el VIX.

La perforación del 1.810 y la superación del nivel 15 por el VIX confirmarían el desarrollo de una fase correctiva.

En nuestro último comentario insistimos en el riesgo de que la subida de la rentabilidad de los bonos podría provocar una caída en las bolsas .

Pues bien, la rentabilidad de los bonos estadounidenses a 10 años ha acabado el año en el 3,037%.

El IBEX ha llegado a la zona de resistencia que se encuentra en torno al 10.000.

La perforación del 9.800 nos avisaría del desarrollo de un tramo a la baja.
- See more at: ANALISIS 1 DE ENERO 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa

---------- Post added 01-ene-2014 at 15:33 ----------

posiciones de los minoristas en los índices #EEUU
97% de cortos en SP500 - See more at: ANALISIS 1 DE ENERO 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## Abner (1 Ene 2014)

Pillo simio tardíamente... Feliz año nuevo!

@pecata enhorabuena y que vaya to mu bien.



Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Ene 2014)

Buenas noches a todos,

Aprovechando que aun me dura el escozor de las meteduras de pata en mis inversiones del 2013, me he propuesto firmemente evitar repetir los mismos errores en el 2014. Entre esos errores está el de no llevar un buen control de dichas inversiones por lo que agradecería alguna plantilla de excel para tomarla como base para crearme mi propio sistema de control.

Saludos


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Ene 2014)

Alguien puede ver los futuros del ibex de mañana?


----------



## creative (1 Ene 2014)

8.000.000.000 de deuda tiene Sacyr que se dice rapido, estaria bien conocer sus bancos acreedores para el tortazo de mañana, al margen de todas la constructoras y de repsol.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ene 2014)

Consenso generalizado de guano.

Yo no me mojo.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> 8.000.000.000 de deuda tiene Sacyr que se dice rapido, estaria bien conocer sus bancos acreedores para el tortazo de mañana, al margen de todas la constructoras y de repsol.



bankia+sant


----------



## Chila (1 Ene 2014)

Yo pongo SL en Bankia.
Por si las moscas.


----------



## jjsuamar (1 Ene 2014)

Corrección bankia a 0,97. Quien comentó los saltos de bankia?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Corrección bankia a 0,97. Quien comentó los saltos de bankia?



ni de palo puede corregir a 0,97 ahora


----------



## jjsuamar (1 Ene 2014)

A subido desde 0.91 a 1.24 en un mes. Te lo cuentas hace un mes y un día y te partes.


----------



## Chila (1 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> A subido desde 0.91 a 1.24 en un mes. Te lo cuentas hace un mes y un día y te partes.



Con Bankia, a saber.
Yo he puesto el SL en 1,20 y que sea lo que dios quiera.
Si sigue subiendo, acompañaremos.
Si me rompen, adios y gracias por las plusvis.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> A subido desde 0.91 a 1.24 en un mes. Te lo cuentas hace un mes y un día y te partes.



no me parto porque muchos la pillamos 


me refiero a esta semana


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Con Bankia, a saber.
> Yo he puesto el SL en 1,20 y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> Si sigue subiendo, acompañaremos.
> Si me rompen, adios y gracias por las plusvis.



No descartes una barrida de SL a 1,18  antes de dirigirse a 1,37 :


----------



## Sr. Pérez (1 Ene 2014)

Póngame dos!


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> No descartes una barrida de SL a 1,18  antes de dirigirse a 1,37 :



Usted a adivinado mi pasado


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted a adivinado mi pasado



Pues lo siento en el alma, señorita 

Pero si se repite el 1,18 entre de nuevo, sea osada :


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Ene 2014)

Buenas!

Feliz Año y una buena reflexión.

We Are All Useless Morons that Suck Dragonfly Capital


----------



## jjsuamar (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no me parto porque muchos la pillamos
> 
> 
> me refiero a esta semana



Yo también he pillado. Y varias veces. Y la espero de nuevo. 

Tampoco la veo yo ahí esta semana.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

muy interesante el indicador ichimoku ese. llevo un ratillo probando cosas, y pinta muy bien.

he metido el ibex y es alcista a corto. no creo que falle
y me da por ej. que indra es muy alcista en potencia en corto
s2


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Para quien quiera una electrica en cartera ahora mismo la que mejor esta siendo gestionada es Endesa.Sus niveles de endeudamiento sobre ebitda son muy bajos y esta respetando mas al accionista que iberdrola, ya que paga los dividendos en efectivo y gran parte de los fcf esta siendo utilizada para amortizar deuda.Comparativamente es la que esta mas barata entre gas,rep e ibe.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

buenos años, marsupiales!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2014)

Feliz año. Empezamos en liquidez total, a la espera. 

Se ha muerto el Philip...:´´´(


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
En pre-apertura de momento Sacyr se ven cruces en 3.70


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

yo creo que como mucho un -3% y a soportes hoy

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 01:40 ----------

La bolsa por Carlos María: Problemas para Sacyr


----------



## Gratidianus (2 Ene 2014)

"China’s manufacturing gauge fell to 50.5 from 50.8 the previous month, a purchasing managers’ index released by HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics showed, matching the estimate in a Bloomberg News survey of 17 economists. A figure above 50 indicates expansion. A similar index produced by China’s government statistician and the nation’s logistics federation came in at 51 for December yesterday, down from 51.4."

European Futures Rise, Asian Stocks Fall as Gold Rallies - Bloomberg


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) acaba de comunicar la suspensión de Inmobiliaria Colonial hasta las 10:00 horas, mientras es difundida una información relevante.




Colonial: Grupo Santo Domingo invertirá 100M€ mediante ampliación de capital

Colonial: el grupo Villar Mir invertirá 300M€ mediante ampliación de capital


Repsol completa venta activos GNL; ingresos 4.300M$; reducción deuda 3.300M$


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

guanos dias gacelilas 

primera sesion del nuevo año , a punto de tocar la parte alta de la cuña ienso:


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

Colonial entiendo debería abrir en 0.50€ según las ofertas de Capitalización (Amura, Santo Domingo y Villar-Mir) ???

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 08:54 ----------




Don Pedro dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Aprovechando que aun me dura el escozor de las meteduras de pata en mis inversiones del 2013, me he propuesto firmemente evitar repetir los mismos errores en el 2014. Entre esos errores está el de no llevar un buen control de dichas inversiones por lo que agradecería alguna plantilla de excel para tomarla como base para crearme mi propio sistema de control.
> 
> Saludos




Cotillee por aquí Invest Excel -


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Buenos días y feliz año.

¿sacyr está suspendida de cotización?
Por lo que he visto sus principales acreedores son Santander, Popular, Unicaja, Liberbank y Caja Laboral.
No debería por lo tanto afectar a Bankia. Buen arranque hoy :Aplauso:

*Sacyr Vallehermoso, el único valor en 'compra clara' en diciembre por el consenso del mercado*

Sacyr Vallehermoso, el único valor en 'compra clara' en diciembre por el consenso del mercado - 20minutos.es


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días y feliz año.
> 
> ¿sacyr está suspendida de cotización?
> Por lo que he visto sus principales acreedores son Santander, Popular, Unicaja, Liberbank y Caja Laboral.
> ...



y esto? cómo quedó?
Cumbre de acreedores de Sacyr: refinanciar o vender un trozo del 20% de Repsol - elConfidencial.com

Como ayer publicó la agencia Efe, el sindicato de bancos acreedores está compuesto por Santander (670 millones), Citibank (490 millones), Credit Agricole (435 millones), Bankia (430 millones), ICO (325 millones), Natixis (315 millones), ING (280 millones), RBS y Societe Generale (245 millones cada uno), BPI (240 millones), BCP (145 millones), Caixa Geral (95 millones) y BofA-Merril Lynch, junto a Dekabank y CAM (otros 95 millones). Con una participación menor figuran otras entidades, tanto españolas como extranjeras, entre ellos Lloyds y Espirito Santo.


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

tono dijo:


> *sacyr vallehermoso, el único valor en 'compra clara' en diciembre por el consenso del mercado*
> 
> sacyr vallehermoso, el único valor en 'compra clara' en diciembre por el consenso del mercado - 20minutos.es



... ... :d:d:d


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y esto? cómo quedó?
> Cumbre de acreedores de Sacyr: refinanciar o vender un trozo del 20% de Repsol - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Como ayer publicó la agencia Efe, el sindicato de bancos acreedores está compuesto por Santander (670 millones), Citibank (490 millones), Credit Agricole (435 millones), Bankia (430 millones), ICO (325 millones), Natixis (315 millones), ING (280 millones), RBS y Societe Generale (245 millones cada uno), BPI (240 millones), BCP (145 millones), Caixa Geral (95 millones) y BofA-Merril Lynch, junto a Dekabank y CAM (otros 95 millones). Con una participación menor figuran otras entidades, tanto españolas como extranjeras, entre ellos Lloyds y Espirito Santo.



Tal que así



> ''el principal acreedor es el banco malo o Sareb, con más de 500 millones de euros que en su momento prestaron las nacionalizadas Bankia, CX y NCG Banco''



Ya lo comentamos en su momento, la Sareb (todos nosotros) acudimos a rescatar la deuda vallehermosa en la parte que tocaba a la banca nacionalizada.

un -17,5% :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

*Sacyr no consigue comenzar a cotizar, ante las noticias sobre Panamá*


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

cerramos larguito 9905-9930 cargamos cortos con bajo apalancamiento :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Ene 2014)

Sacyr ha abierto y con importantes bajadas -15% arriba o abajo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2014)

Ahora un -13,99%.


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

Sacyr 3.24, 14% abajo.
En río revuelto ... ...: a ver si acaban en -7%


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

sacynerosos , salid ratitas


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

-13%........

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 02:22 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Tal que así
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero esta refinanciación no era para Vallehermoso

Era para la compra del 20% de Repsol



> Comienza la cuenta atrás. Ayer lunes, los cerca de 40 bancos acreedores de Sacyr en el crédito para el 20% de Repsol se reunieron en Madrid.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> -13%........
> 
> Sí, pero esta refinanciación no era para Vallehermoso
> 
> Era para la compra del 20% de Repsol



me matáis, lo mismo me pasó con la discusión de la deuda del Valencia C.F.

Toda la parte no cobrable de deuda o sin garantías reales (suelo y demás) nos la encasquetaron en la SAREB cuando Goirigolzarri saneó bankia a cuenta de todos. 
Desgraciadamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ene 2014)

Buenos 2014 a todos,

Royal Imtech en precio, 2,17 tenia yo, ahora a cotizar el nuevo escenario.


----------



## jjsuamar (2 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos 2014 a todos,
> 
> Royal Imtech en precio, 2,17 tenia yo, ahora a cotizar el nuevo escenario.



2.20 ahora mismo. ¿Estara pasando el tren? 

Preparen la nueva coooooonga:XX:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 09:38 ----------

Empezamos el Rally negativo de navidad.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Empieza la limpieza de bajos en bankia, ojo a los SL.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

cerramos esos cortos 9930-9885 y cargamos largos con bajo apalancamiento :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> 2.20 ahora mismo. ¿Estara pasando el tren?
> 
> Preparen la nueva coooooonga:XX:



Ahora mismo vale eso la empresa. Por debajo de los 2 merkels la estaban vendiendo barata. Por encima de los 2,40 la compraran cara a no ser que el escenario optimista de OoM se cumpla y entonces su precio justo se situa por la zona de los 2,8 merkels. Eso pienso yo y mi calculadora. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es solo fruto de la casualidad.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2014)

Pues sí...parece que lo de Sacyr está haciendo daño.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Pandoro madruga este año.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Pasaba a saludar. Sacyr 3.12 - 3.35 3000 acciones. Que manera de comenzar el año. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirpask (2 Ene 2014)

Sacyr vuelve a ser un gran chicharro... que novedad...

Por cierto, ¿de que empresa comprariais acciones a muy largo plazo? 15-18 años? 

Eso de abrirle al crio una cuenta corriente y meterle el dinero... no me gusta, preferiria meter la pasta en acciones de una grande que no fuera ni energetica ni financiera ni de consumibles...ni .com claro.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

prisa y tef poniendo ojitos


es curioso que fcc+acs y cementos no caen con el ibex rojo... ienso:

panamaleaks


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

PMI manufackturero franchute 47 :ouch: ejpain y spaguettilandia mejores de lo esperado :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

vaya toña en el DAX


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

boches 54,3 :Aplauso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Ene 2014)

Barrida de sl en bankia


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Sacyr vuelve a ser un gran chicharro... que novedad...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿de que empresa comprariais acciones a muy largo plazo? 15-18 años?
> 
> Eso de abrirle al crio una cuenta corriente y meterle el dinero... no me gusta, preferiria meter la pasta en acciones de una grande que no fuera ni energetica ni financiera ni de consumibles...ni .com claro.



Sirpask, el larguísimo plazo en la conyuntura actual ha dejado de existir.

Gestión de cartera y más cintura que Messi en su mejor momento para aprovechar ciclos y escapar de burbujas.

Yo lo veo así.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

1,11 bankia


alguien ha entrado?


barrida al 38,20 de la subida, clavado


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Barrida de sl en bankia



Bestial, han tocado hasta el 1,11

¿quedo yo solo en la conga?

me da que hoy acaba en verde :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 10:02 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> 1,11 bankia
> 
> 
> alguien ha entrado?
> ...



pregunta más bien quién ha salido by a painful kick in the ass


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora mismo vale eso la empresa. Por debajo de los 2 merkels la estaban vendiendo barata. Por encima de los 2,40 la compraran cara a no ser que el escenario optimista de OoM se cumpla y entonces su precio justo se situa por la zona de los 2,8 merkels. Eso pienso yo y mi calculadora. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es solo fruto de la casualidad.



Esto es mala leche,uno vende una empresa por temas fiscales y en menos de una semana se levanta un 10%, predecir a corto los mercados es casi un acto de fe.Al menos las Albas no van mal
Yo creo que una vez saneada vale 3,5-4


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Sacyr vuelve a ser un gran chicharro... que novedad...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿de que empresa comprariais acciones a muy largo plazo? 15-18 años?
> 
> Eso de abrirle al crio una cuenta corriente y meterle el dinero... no me gusta, preferiria meter la pasta en acciones de una grande que no fuera ni energetica ni financiera ni de consumibles...ni .com claro.



Bestinver tiene fondos para menores de 18 a partir de 200€. Es la mejor opción si no se quiere auto gestionar cartera.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bestial, han tocado hasta el 1,11
> 
> ¿quedo yo solo en la conga?
> 
> ...



Yo sigo dentro, acabar en verde seria un buen troll de lo manipulado que esta


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es mala leche,uno vende una empresa por temas fiscales y en menos de una semana se levanta un 10%, predecir a corto la bolsa los mercados es casi un acto de fe.Al menos las Albas no van mal
> Yo creo que una vez saneada vale 3,5-4



No se de que te sorprendes. No podía pasar de otra manera. ::

De todas maneras no te desesperes que hasta el rabo todo es toro. Espera a ver a como está a finales de febrero y entonces vemos si nos tiramos al rio o descorchamos el cava.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bestial, han tocado hasta el 1,11
> 
> ¿quedo yo solo en la conga?
> 
> ...



Yo tenía puesto en 1,11 se lo juro (a prisa en 0365)

y no me ha entrado

puto ing


a alguien habrá que echarle las culpas

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 03:06 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro, acabar en verde seria un buen troll de lo manipulado que esta



en verde no sé, pero ya ha corregido para apoyar, veremos los próximos días

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 03:07 ----------

primera hora, BIO +5% me como un owned (by the moment)







Liberbank +7%


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Sacyr vuelve a ser un gran chicharro... que novedad...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿de que empresa comprariais acciones a muy largo plazo? 15-18 años?
> 
> Eso de abrirle al crio una cuenta corriente y meterle el dinero... no me gusta, preferiria meter la pasta en acciones de una grande que no fuera ni energetica ni financiera ni de consumibles...ni .com claro.



Tener solo una empresa y a tan largo plazo yo creo que de ninguna.Solo se me ocurren tres opciones

-Bestinver (apara menores de 18 la aportacion minima baja a 200 eu)

Bestinver - Fondo Bestinfond


-Comprar un holding que sepa de antemano que esta bien gestionado y este infravalorado

En España solo tenemos Alba

ALBA - Grupo March - index

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ALB-Corporacion_financiera_alba

-Comprar fondos indice

Yo de tener un hijo me quedaría con la primera opción, de hecho a un familiar ahora por las fiestas voy a regalarle el bestinfond


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

El SP se ha marcado un x3 en el ciclo alcista, además se ha dibujado varias DTA cada vez con mayor pendiente (más aceleradas).

El MACD lleva en positivo 2 años. Lleva forzado en nivel muy altos más de 8 meses.

Insostenible. No crean en falsos unicornios y tengan la cintura de messi que dice Tono


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2014)

JOJO. Parecía que ibamos para los 10.000 y ya hemos visto los 97xx.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Ene 2014)

A los buenos días, empezamos el año con curvas.


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Ene 2014)

¿alguien sabe dónde aceptan cortos para colonial?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Interdin tiene disponibles. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

BBVA y los 9 euros ... ... superándolos podría haber un bonito reward en day-trading
Pero hoy creo que no es el día. Veamos como amanecen los usanos y estaremos con la caña


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Está en premaket a 0.99 que ha pasado? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Today is the day...









Still on vacations madafacka's!!!!!!


El día de la toma (de Granada o del ibex??? :


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Today is the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es un ajuste sano. el día 2 y 3 tocaba hacer entradas ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

y la pauta de inicio de mes :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y la pauta de inicio de mes :XX::XX::XX:



es que no es lunes


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Ene 2014)

oseznos de colonial un 50% en un día?????


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que no es lunes



Las distorsiones que han creado en los mercados son tan brutales que el día que les dé por salir va a ser imposible.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y la pauta de inicio de mes :XX::XX::XX:



y la pauta de inicio de año :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

TimoF en 11 euros está bien.


----------



## jaialro (2 Ene 2014)

Parece que esta año la pauta inicial del año no se cumple. Buen hachazo, a las 12 abre el globex Usa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, eso no está bien. Contactaste con Mulder? ;-) 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

bankia -7.70%


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, eso no está bien. Contactaste con Mulder? ;-)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Al final he recuperado la contraseña


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

Ay la conga.... 

No me esperaba yo este rejón..... A 1,10 me voy.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maravedi (2 Ene 2014)

Stop saltado en bankia,buenas plusvis hamijos espero para nueva entrada,sólo aguanto con Gowex hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## Roninn (2 Ene 2014)

Algun lisensiado con profundidad de mercado podria copipastearme quien esta vendiendo colonial?

Tengo curiosidad por ver que ratillas estan saliendo del barco.

Grasias de antebraso, gran jilo, mis dies.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> vaya toña en el DAX



el fdax ha cerrado el gap de apertura del 27. Supongo que hará el remolón antes de decidirse a romper los 9490, si hay voluntad para bajar hasta los 943x.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Largo desde 0,791 1500 acciones. SP 0,991



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Es algo llamativo

Bill Gates compra el 6% de FCC y se convierte en el segundo accionista,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com

Desde noviembre empiezan a subir los cortos en Sacyr

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Estos acaban de sacarle un pico

http://www.ttint.com/about-us/people.ashx

¿Os suenan los gestores?Es la primera vez que les veo por tierras patrias


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Fuera 0,919 vaya día. Y con los auditores por aquí pasando inventario. LoL

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Tono qué opinas?


Conviene cerrar hoy por abajo del todo o por arriba. Digo cara a seguir subiendo. Bankia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ene 2014)

Buen año y me sigo apuntando al hilo....este año me tocará leeros, no creo que mueva mis posiciones largas en GEVO y ACI. 
El resto algún cartucho-depósito para usar en bolsa si hubiese guano bonito , otro a la espera de entrar en RF Noruego o Japo y Fondo RF deuda asiática en USD.
No entraré con más hasta final de año, que tengo que consumir unas cosillas.

Saludos


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

vaya mierda titulo........

abro largos ibex


----------



## Roninn (2 Ene 2014)

Muy buena Revenant, bien visto, muy limpia la operación.

Yo he entrado a 0,904. Preprarado para salir cagando leches si la giran.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Meanwhile gold and silver flap flap flap :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Buen año y me sigo apuntando al hilo....este año me tocará leeros, no creo que mueva mis posiciones largas en GEVO y ACI.
> El resto algún cartucho-depósito para usar en bolsa si hubiese guano bonito  y Fondo RF deuda asiática en USD.
> No entraré con más hasta final de año, que tengo que consumir unas cosillas.
> 
> Saludos



buena oxtia en Gevo, trata de cerrar gap
Gevo me da vendido desde mayo 2012 :|


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2014)

El Ibex está siguiendo una ruta "técnica" impecable en el último mes, y eso da miedito. Recordemos la ruta técnica que tocaba seguir y que dejé hace pocas sesiones.

Tema niveles y demás pseudo-ciencia ibexiana...en unas sesiones.




FranR dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa desde mi punto de vista, y de TEf (alias matilde) en particular.
> 
> 
> Tef: Puede quedarle UN POCO de tirón al alza segun los IF, tiraría del ibex junto con Iberdrola e Inditex. (Efectivamente, tuvo un pequeño tirón durante dos sesiones para luego acompañar al Ibex) (Y ahora son los que aguantan mejor la bajada de hoy, siendo de las gordas las que menos pierden)
> ...




A ver si tengo tiempo y soy capaz hoy de subir al cierre de sesión algunas cosas sobre los grandes del IBEX y el propio índice.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Buen año y me sigo apuntando al hilo....este año me tocará leeros, no creo que mueva mis posiciones largas en GEVO y ACI.
> El resto algún cartucho-depósito para usar en bolsa si hubiese guano bonito , otro a la espera de entrar en RF Noruego o Japo y Fondo RF deuda asiática en USD.
> No entraré con más hasta final de año, que tengo que consumir unas cosillas.
> 
> Saludos



Caronte, buenos huevos gastas entrando en GEVO ::::::

Suerte


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> vaya mierda titulo........madmax?::
> 
> abro largos ibex



ya marcha:Baile:

stop en minimos y todo ganancia o 0 perdida.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Vaya owned en Sacyr

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/SYV-Sacyr

De 3,13 a 3,44 en un solo día

Pag 24, antes de 2015 tienen una de dos o vender Repsol o ampliar el plazo de la deuda

http://www.sacyr.com/syv/repositorio/syv/ficheros/119/PRESENTACION3T2013.pdf

Al margen de la deuda en Testa que les vence este año, no parece que vayan a tener demasiados apuros con el endeudamiento a corto plazo...otra cosa sera en 2015


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya owned en Sacyr
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/SYV-Sacyr
> 
> ...



que será lo que descuente la bolsa este año ::


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya owned en Sacyr
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/SYV-Sacyr
> 
> ...



yo he entrado a primera hora como dije ayer, mientras zparo decia que iba a quebrar y tal y tal:bla:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que será lo que descuente la bolsa este año ::



Que seguramente va a conseguir parte de los mas de 500 mill que vencen en Testa

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={e8ded0e2-4cba-4971-83ed-81b0e10e6c6d}

CNMV - Hechos relevantes

Y si no pues venderá Repsol que son mas de 2000 mill

Pero es que ademas cuenta con mas de 600 mill (con el 70% de la caja ya cubren los intereses de un año), mas 2400 mill por cuentas a cobrar


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={499a8dbe-56d1-484a-a73e-d563439ede87}

Es una pifia lo de Panama? por supuesto y seguramente acabaran con el rabo entre las piernas, pero *si no cabrean demasiado a las autoridades del país* (Es mucho decir...para una empresa española) deberían llegar a un acuerdo


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya marcha:Baile:
> 
> stop en minimos y todo ganancia o 0 perdida.



seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

cierro la mitad con +125€


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

cierre de gap 3076 eurostoxxx50 y continuamos con la subienda :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (2 Ene 2014)

Tiene pinta de que nos vamos a zampar un reversal de diccionario.

Como copien la sesion de tase de ayer nos vemos en los verdes a las 17:00.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tono qué opinas?
> 
> 
> Conviene cerrar hoy por abajo del todo o por arriba. Digo cara a seguir subiendo. Bankia



Acabo de llegar de donar sangre. 
Veo que el papel se está comprando todo, lastima de no haber cogido algo más cuando estaba un 7-8% por debajo.
Hoy es un día de tapar gaps y ojetes. No veo peligro, de hecho me alegra que lo hagan tan a lo bestia.
Veremos como acaba hoy, pero no pinta mal.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo he entrado a primera hora como dije ayer, mientras zparo decia que iba a quebrar y tal y tal:bla:



Como empresa esta muy tocada (yo no doy un duro por ellos) solo que si no hacen mucho el cabraloca hay ciertos activos que no deberían tener problemas en vender...
Solo Repsol ya son 4,3 por acción


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> cierro la mitad con +125€



recuerden que en 2014 iremos a 10600.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 12:36 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Como empresa esta tocada solo que si no hacen mucho el cabraloca hay ciertos activos que no deberían tener problemas en vender...
> Solo Repsol ya son 4,3 por acción



bolsa y empresa a veces no van de la mano.

el que ha comprado esta mañana, le va a ganar 2€ por acción en el '14


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

¿y lo de Gamesa? 
Enhorabuena a los gamusinos.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

Lo de bankia genial....

Despioje y arriba.....

Cerrar en verde ya seria demasie.....


----------



## inversobres (2 Ene 2014)

System working... empieza la carniceria.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de bankia genial....
> 
> Despioje y arriba.....
> 
> Cerrar en verde ya seria demasie.....



Veremos, parece que ya se ha acabdo el recoger manzanas.
Joder, si hubiera hecho lo que debía le hubiera sacado 1000 euretes en media hora. :ouch:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Ene 2014)

Pues yo creo que el canal de panamá al final el acuerdo se hará entre el gobierno hispanisti y el panameño.........luego ya me veo siendo dueño de algún que otro m3 de cemento en panama.....


----------



## Klendathu (2 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo de bankia genial....
> 
> Despioje y arriba.....
> 
> Cerrar en verde ya seria demasie.....



Pinta lleva... Me han reventado el Sl esta mañana (con plusvis) y me he vuelto a meter poco mas tarde, de momento en verde

Edito: Entrando manos fuertes como si no hubiera mañana...


----------



## Hannibal (2 Ene 2014)

Feliz 2014, me incorporo al hilo un poco tarde pero sin resaca. Aún estoy poniéndome al día, como dije el 31 hoy tocaba guano aunque esperaba algo más. El reversal no lo veo de momento sin embargo, aunque algo suavizará porque el rally creo que no ha acabado. Aunque si no me confundo, creo que el día 10 se acaba y viene guano del bueno, pero lo digo con la boca pequeña porque no quiero convertirme en un jato 2.0 ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> recuerden que en 2014 iremos a 10600.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 12:36 ----------
> 
> ...



A largo plazo la cotización suele seguir la realidad económica de la empresa, teniendo activos que se pueden liquidar sin demasiados problemas pues muy gorda la tienes que liar para quebrar...ojo que no imposible.
Si llegan a un acuerdo con Panama es factible verla por encima de 4 pero solo por Repsol


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y lo de Gamesa?
> Enhorabuena a los gamusinos.



A por los 8 euros y mas allá.

Pero a ver quién entra ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

hemos cerrado el gap 3076 del eurostoxxx50 , ahora deberia haber reversal ienso:


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

Sacyr tiene problemas e importantes:

-El negocio genera poco ebitda. La gran obra del área de Construcción (el resto de áreas son mayormente irrelevantes) está haciendo agua. Por mucho que consigan cerrar un acuerdo para continuar .............. pasta van a perder porque todos deberán ceder. Destacar que los italianos en los resultados presentados en el verano ya reconocieron pérdidas. En Sacyr no han reconocido nada de nada. Recuerden lo que les pasó a FCC con Alpine en donde tuvieron un problema de reconocimiento de ingresos.
-Repsol está en 18 y dista mucho, muchísimo de volver a los 27 euros que es donde esta gente podría salirse. Por debajo de ahí, tendrían minusvalías y no tienen caja para cubrirlas. Del principal ni hablar, no hay negocio en Sacyr para poder pagar ese principal por lo que es obvio que si no pueden vender la participación por encima de 27 euros ni pueden pagar el crédito ................... solo queda refinanciar. Ahí la banca va a meter la cuchara y va a pedir garantías reales y sonantes ........... nada de pignoración de acciones porque se ha visto claramente que no cubren. Ojo que pudiera ser que la banca obligue a vender un % de la inversión en Repsol y así reconocer parte de las minusvalías. Eso obliga a que se tenga que hacer una ampliación de capital. Pienso que los bancos están inflando la valoración en bolsa de Sacyr para que puedan hacer una importante ampliación de capital.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

noticias frescas señol janus :o


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> noticias frescas señol janus :o



A ver si cambias el avatar ::. Este año estás al pie del cañón desde la primera sesión. Qué hueles?.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2014)

Cambiare de avatar cuando el destino nos alcance , respecto a tu pregunta , le dire que en el ambiente hay un olorcillo a troll que se hace mas intenso cada vez que ustec postea ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Sacyr tiene problemas e importantes:
> 
> -El negocio genera poco ebitda. La gran obra del área de Construcción (el resto de áreas son mayormente irrelevantes) está haciendo agua. Por mucho que consigan cerrar un acuerdo para continuar .............. pasta van a perder porque todos deberán ceder. Destacar que los italianos en los resultados presentados en el verano ya reconocieron pérdidas. En Sacyr no han reconocido nada de nada. Recuerden lo que les pasó a FCC con Alpine en donde tuvieron un problema de reconocimiento de ingresos.
> -Repsol está en 18 y dista mucho, muchísimo de volver a los 27 euros que es donde esta gente podría salirse. Por debajo de ahí, tendrían minusvalías y no tienen caja para cubrirlas. Del principal ni hablar, no hay negocio en Sacyr para poder pagar ese principal por lo que es obvio que si no pueden vender la participación por encima de 27 euros ni pueden pagar el crédito ................... solo queda refinanciar. Ahí la banca va a meter la cuchara y va a pedir garantías reales y sonantes ........... nada de pignoración de acciones porque se ha visto claramente que no cubren. Ojo que pudiera ser que la banca obligue a vender un % de la inversión en Repsol y así reconocer parte de las minusvalías. Eso obliga a que se tenga que hacer una ampliación de capital. Pienso que los bancos están inflando la valoración en bolsa de Sacyr para que puedan hacer una importante ampliación de capital.




Lo de la ampliación yo no lo descartaría, el ebitda de Sacyr es flojillo, se nota que les cuesta encontrar otro nicho igual de potente que la construccion

Distribución accionarial - repsol.com


Tienen el 9,38% de Repsol

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/REP-Repsol

2298 mill con la cotizacion de hoy

http://www.sacyr.com/syv/repositorio/syv/ficheros/119/PRESENTACION3T2013.pdf

Pag 24

Con los dividendos que han recibido ahora mismo están como a 19 eu, todo lo que supere esa cifra serán plusvalias


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y lo de Gamesa?
> Enhorabuena a los gamusinos.




152% de rentabilidad y subiendo ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cambiare de avatar cuando el destino nos alcance , respecto a tu pregunta , le dire que en el ambiente hay un olorcillo a troll que se hace mas intenso cada vez que ustec postea ienso:



Trollaco que estás hecho!!!!

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 13:15 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Lo de la ampliación yo no lo descartaría, el ebitda de Sacyr es flojillo, se nota que les cuesta encontrar otro nicho igual de potente que la construccion
> 
> Distribución accionarial - repsol.com
> 
> ...




Cuidado que los dividendos los han dedicado a pagar intereses. No tengo claro si han amortizado alguna cantidad relevante del principal. Haría falta conocer cuantos euros por acción son necesarios para pagar el principal que les queda.

Van tan justos que un agujero de 200 millones se les puede atragantar demasiado. La empresa sin el proyectazo de Panamá, baja la mitad. Después de la actitud beligerante que están mostrando, dudo que alguien les confíe una obra estratégica.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2014)

Buenos días

Bankia dando sustitos, espero que recupere su camino esta misma tarde

Reflexion gaceril. Si hoy Sacyr a bajado un 9%. Por ahora, si se han vendido más de 12 millones de acciones, ¿quien está comprando. Ah y como se puede saber quien compra, si son tan amables de explicarmelo


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> 152% de rentabilidad y subiendo ::



570% de tantrabilidad y subiendo::::

hasta 9€ tiene subida.

un x9...acojonante, montoro vete preparando.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 13:25 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> A largo plazo la cotización suele seguir la realidad económica de la empresa, teniendo activos que se pueden liquidar sin demasiados problemas pues muy gorda la tienes que liar para quebrar...ojo que no imposible.
> Si llegan a un acuerdo con Panama es factible verla por encima de 4 pero solo por Repsol



pero vamos a ver, si eso da igual, las noticias se sueltan cuando interesan...una cosa es la cotización y otra la empresa, 

de ser asi, la seda, quabit, etc etc estarian todas ya quebradas....y ahi siguen cotizando centimos de €.

sacyr no va a quebrar, otra cosa es que haga en bolsa, que yo ya he dado mi opinión.

a veces me molesta el bajo nivel del foro en estos temas, ayer zparo y otros diciendo cosas que son muy improbables.


----------



## Klendathu (2 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Bankia dando sustitos, espero que recupere su camino esta misma tarde
> 
> Reflexion gaceril. Si hoy Sacyr a bajado un 9%. Por ahora, si se han vendido más de 12 millones de acciones, ¿quien está comprando. Ah y como se puede saber quien compra, si son tan amables de explicarmelo



Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

prueba aqui, el que mas compra hoy es credit suisse, saludos


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

a 9806d de momento.


----------



## malibux (2 Ene 2014)

Compradas unas Mapfre con la bajadita de hoy, a ver qué tal van este nuevo año.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Trollaco que estás hecho!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 13:15 ----------
> 
> ...




en sacyr repsol representara unos 4,3 y esta a 19 eu, eso según el uiltimo informe trimestral (pag 24)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Bankia dando sustitos, espero que recupere su camino esta misma tarde
> 
> Reflexion gaceril. Si hoy Sacyr a bajado un 9%. Por ahora, si se han vendido más de 12 millones de acciones, ¿quien está comprando. Ah y como se puede saber quien compra, si son tan amables de explicarmelo



Sobornando al que maneje el espectrum de bme:

Hoy es un gran dia para K+S, es bueno saber que tambien existe el rojo como opcion de color. Tanto verde acaba cansando .

OoM hay que buscar alguna buena compañia, tiene algo por ahi?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sobornando al que maneje el espectrum de bme:
> 
> Hoy es un gran dia para K+S, es bueno saber que tambien existe el rojo como opcion de color. Tanto verde acaba cansando .
> 
> OoM hay que buscar alguna buena compañia, tiene algo por ahi?



Es un buen dia para entrar, todabia esta barata


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 570% de tantrabilidad y subiendo::::
> 
> hasta 9€ tiene subida.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, la realidad de la empresa suele variar bastante menos que la cotización a corto plazo. De la diferencia entre los dos precios es donde existe mas o menos margen. Las empresas aunque esten muy pilladas siempre queda algo

-facturación

o 

-activos

y luego ya habrá que ver porque han llegado a esa situación y si alguien se atreve a aportar capital vía ampliacion

-bajos margenes
-quiebra

En todos los casos mientras quede algo (facturación...) si a alguien le interesa algo valdrá. No seria la primera vez que una empresa sale de la quiebra

-Fannie Mae


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Ene 2014)

Compradas unas Royal Imtech a 2,18. El aspecto técnico está mejorando un poco y sin tener un volumen excesivo si que es algo mas alto.
Van para largo y pensando en promediar, espero hacerlo al alza.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sobornando al que maneje el espectrum de bme:
> 
> Hoy es un gran dia para K+S, es bueno saber que tambien existe el rojo como opcion de color. Tanto verde acaba cansando .
> 
> OoM hay que buscar alguna buena compañia, tiene algo por ahi?



Puede haber alguna cosilla interesante pero aun no lo tengo del todo claro


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 570% de tantrabilidad y subiendo::::
> 
> hasta 9€ tiene subida.
> 
> ...



Y a cuantos céntimos cotiza la seda dices?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2014)

La foto que ilustra la noticia de SACYR en El Pais es de traca...pero en fín. ¿De que año será? ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Sacyr tiene problemas e importantes:
> 
> -El negocio genera poco ebitda. La gran obra del área de Construcción (el resto de áreas son mayormente irrelevantes) está haciendo agua. Por mucho que consigan cerrar un acuerdo para continuar .............. pasta van a perder porque todos deberán ceder. Destacar que los italianos en los resultados presentados en el verano ya reconocieron pérdidas. En Sacyr no han reconocido nada de nada. Recuerden lo que les pasó a FCC con Alpine en donde tuvieron un problema de reconocimiento de ingresos.
> -Repsol está en 18 y dista mucho, muchísimo de volver a los 27 euros que es donde esta gente podría salirse. Por debajo de ahí, tendrían minusvalías y no tienen caja para cubrirlas. Del principal ni hablar, no hay negocio en Sacyr para poder pagar ese principal por lo que es obvio que si no pueden vender la participación por encima de 27 euros ni pueden pagar el crédito ................... solo queda refinanciar. Ahí la banca va a meter la cuchara y va a pedir garantías reales y sonantes ........... nada de pignoración de acciones porque se ha visto claramente que no cubren. Ojo que pudiera ser que la banca obligue a vender un % de la inversión en Repsol y así reconocer parte de las minusvalías. Eso obliga a que se tenga que hacer una ampliación de capital. Pienso que los bancos están inflando la valoración en bolsa de Sacyr para que puedan hacer una importante ampliación de capital.



El negocio no da para pagar las deudas. A partir de ahí, están en manos de los acreedores que lógicamente pondrán la gallina y pueden cobrar suculentos huevos ...... esos huevos que no cobrarán los accionistas.

No sé si me entendéis ::::::

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 14:17 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Es un buen dia para entrar, todabia esta barata



gracias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Ene 2014)

Corbion -

Home | SBM Offshore

Welcome to Vopak

Para comentar, como estamos con Holanda en el hilo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El negocio no da para pagar las deudas. A partir de ahí, están en manos de los acreedores que lógicamente pondrán la gallina y pueden cobrar suculentos huevos ...... esos huevos que no cobrarán los accionistas.
> 
> No sé si me entendéis ::::::
> 
> ...



K+s esta a per 8.8 la accion no esta cara. El sp esta dopado...


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Por problemas con el broker no he podido meter un tiro a bankia en 1,17.
Llamo por teléfono y me dirigen a....
¡una puta encuesta!

Mañana me van oir.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por problemas con el broker no he podido meter un tiro a bankia en 1,17.
> Llamo por teléfono y me dirigen a....
> ¡una puta encuesta!
> 
> Mañana me van oir.



Bankia son los padres.

Era un cuento publicitario ..... no hay nada detrás.

::::::


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y a cuantos céntimos cotiza la seda dices?



la suspendieron pero estuvo años haciendo el tonto... pero si siguen muchas inmobiliarias quebradas, y chicharrotes,.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bankia son los padres.
> 
> Era un cuento publicitario ..... no hay nada detrás.
> 
> ::::::



semos conscientes

pero aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río y de momento permite sacarle los euros que nos debe.


----------



## mpbk (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por problemas con el broker no he podido meter un tiro a bankia en 1,17.
> Llamo por teléfono y me dirigen a....
> ¡una puta encuesta!
> 
> Mañana me van oir.



uf si yo te contase......

si no es un fallo muy especifico, te mandan a freir patatas


----------



## Arrebonico (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por problemas con el broker no he podido meter un tiro a bankia en 1,17.
> Llamo por teléfono y me dirigen a....
> ¡una puta encuesta!
> 
> Mañana me van oir.



Me ha pasado lo mismo a 1.130€...


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Me ha pasado lo mismo a 1.130€...



Pues a ver quien te devuelve todo ese dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Llamo por telefono al broker y.... ::


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Llamo por telefono al broker y.... ::



y....?

- ¿are you pulling my wooden leg?
-Not at all, I'm just setting fire to it.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

vaaaaaamos coño


----------



## Rodrigo (2 Ene 2014)

Va un 4% mas y sacamos la conga ::


----------



## inversobres (2 Ene 2014)

El ibex la va a liar, gacelum moment.


----------



## alimon (2 Ene 2014)

Gacelada del año para empezar bien.

Me han tirado de Sacyr a* 3,07 *en la apertura, por un SL que tenía puesto hace mes y medio y del que ni me acordaba.

Lo tenía a 3,20, puesto alla a mediados de noviembre.

Me han comido la mitad de los beneficios que llevaba, ya que la pille a 2,14.

Estoy de muy mala hostia conmigo mismo,que ademas, exceptuando BIO, lo demás lo llevo en rojo, y algunas muy en rojo, como las EZE de los huevos o las COL.

En fin......


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Gacelada del año para empezar bien.
> 
> Me han tirado de Sacyr a* 3,07 *en la apertura, por un SL que tenía puesto hace mes y medio y del que ni me acordaba.
> 
> ...



Vaya, qué putada.

Una buena ostia, siienso:

Me ha jugado alguna parecida Sacyr, pero no por un SL que no sabía que estuviese puesto......debe joder más aún:S


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

estoy mirando R.Imtech con el Ichimoku. Deberiáis probar. Muy muy muy interesante. Me está gustando.

Da compra desde el 30 de diciembre. Pero es una señal débil aún. Y según el ichimoku este, le va a costar pasar los 2,26. No sé ni por dónde anda. Pero me dice eso.


Goldman Sachs vuelve a reconocer que se equivocó con España

El banco de inversión Goldman Sachs ha publicado un nuevo informe en el que vuelve a reconocer que se equivocó al asegurar que España pediría el rescate y valora el importante ajuste que ha hecho el país para reducir el déficit, aunque también admite que quedan cosas por hacer para llegar a una posición fiscal sostenible en el medio y largo plazo.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

Qué dice Tamagochi de bankia???

Yo veo que ya se ha dado tres hostias con el 1,197....a las 10, a las 13 y a las 15.40h....


----------



## malibux (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Goldman Sachs vuelve a reconocer que se equivocó con España
> 
> El banco de inversión Goldman Sachs ha publicado un nuevo informe en el que vuelve a reconocer que se equivocó al asegurar que España pediría el rescate y valora el importante ajuste que ha hecho el país para reducir el déficit, aunque también admite que quedan cosas por hacer para llegar a una posición fiscal sostenible en el medio y largo plazo.



Qué cracks, cuando estén más optimistas que el resto habrá que irse yendo con rabo entre patas.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Las anarrosas ....

Piden cortos a gritos cual pechopalomo premium el día del deshaucio.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué dice Tamagochi de bankia???
> 
> Yo veo que ya se ha dado tres hostias con el 1,197....a las 10, a las 13 y a las 15.40h....




bankia está comprado según el komechichi, pero la señal de compra la dió el 10dic, otra más fuerte el 13dic y la confirmación el 19-D



AY! Si te hubiese conocido antes mononoke


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las anarrosas ....
> 
> Piden cortos a gritos cual pechopalomo premium el día del deshaucio.




Pues por ahora siguen tirando para arriba:Baile:

Por cierto, al final Bankia va a cerrar perdiendo un 1% o que está pasando aqui?::


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Nadie se ha fijado pero exor se esta metiendo un +5%...Todo un ferrari bursatil.Hasta los 45 que va de cabeza


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankia está comprado según el komechichi, pero la señal de compra la dió el 10dic, otra más fuerte el 13dic y la confirmación el 19-D
> 
> 
> 
> AY! Si te hubiese conocido antes mononoke



Donde/como se pueden ver los valores segun el shinosuke ese?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Donde/como se pueden ver los valores segun el shinosuke ese?



Para PRT lo añades desde el precio con la "llave inglesa".

Ahora, si no lo has usado, es un poco complejo, ya solo por los putos nombres...

Pero vamos, que de las entradas que tengo, ahora me explico porqué la he cagado con 2 en su día

Lo he visto con otros indicadores más tarde, pero con este lo hubiera visto en su día o el siguiente.

Decir también que es un poco retarded en dar señales.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues por ahora siguen tirando para arriba:Baile:
> 
> Por cierto, al final Bankia va a cerrar perdiendo un 1% o que está pasando aqui?::



Está ahí, ahí. 

El momento de máximo beneficio vs riesgo es ahora. Hay que esperar unos minutos a ver si gira a la baja YA



---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Las Arch Coal están en una pauta muy parecida


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el fdax ha cerrado el gap de apertura del 27. Supongo que hará el remolón antes de decidirse a romper los 9490, si hay voluntad para bajar hasta los 943x.



fdax tocados los 9423, no debería bajar mucho mas, de momento.

al loro con BTFD, y un posible pop a los largos hasta los 390-400


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Nadie se ha fijado pero exor se esta metiendo un +5%...Todo un ferrari bursatil.Hasta los 45 que va de cabeza



Llevo unos dias pensando en entrar, creo que si superan los 30 con algo de volumen entrare con una parte pequeña.

Por cierto mis chicharros vientos en popa ANR y Royal imtech. Las de largo plazo despeñandose telefonica y eon.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

paece qui los usanos cogen velocidá


y el vix +4,52%


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

si corrige el SP un 10%, al IBEX no le dejan tranquilo hasta el -20%.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

El DAX lleva -220 puntacos :8::8::8:

No sé cómo van a hacer cuando quieran salir de verdad y todos juntos 8:

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 16:14 ----------




Janus dijo:


> si corrige el SP un 10%, al IBEX no le dejan tranquilo hasta el -20%.



That skull rocks !!! ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está ahí, ahí.
> 
> El momento de máximo beneficio vs riesgo es ahora. Hay que esperar unos minutos a ver si gira a la baja YA





-500 en 7.26$. A darle un poco con el martillo. SL un 2% arriba.

Volatilizado ::::


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> -500 en 7.26$. A darle un poco con el martillo. SL un 2% arriba.



La pauta es muy limpia en los anteriores toques. A mi juicio, un 2% de SL es demasiado, con adentrarse un 1% ya destroza la pauta.

Suerte :::::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX lleva -220 puntacos :8::8::8:
> 
> No sé cómo van a hacer cuando quieran salir de verdad y todos juntos 8:





de momento hay pocos lugares mejores en los que estar. No se prevé una estampida, de hecho, esta ultima subida se ha realizado sin la gran mayoría de retail y hometraders. :fiufiu:

Especulando a falta de ver que nos depara enero y febrero, diria que la próxima corrección con mayúsculas, sera buen momento para subirse de nuevo al tren.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Llevo unos dias pensando en entrar, creo que si superan los 30 con algo de volumen entrare con una parte pequeña.
> 
> Por cierto mis chicharros vientos en popa ANR y Royal imtech. Las de largo plazo despeñandose telefonica y eon.



Es de las compras mas claras que veo en bolsa. Tienen varios negocios que son espectaculares

-Inspección y certificación,Maquinaria agrícola y los coches de lujo

Por si alguien tiene alguna duda hablamos de estas maquinitas

[YOUTUBE]RGPzFNh7anw[/YOUTUBE]

Yo llevo meses queriendo entrar pero nunca recorta

El holding para mi vale entre 9000-12000 mill (36-48 eu)


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ene 2014)

fuera de HSOL en 3$ más 6.5€% no esta mal para 50 minutos


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Allá va el sp500 a buscar otros punticos---


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ene 2014)

Preveo que los usanos se van a meter un hostión muy gordo. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> preveo que los usanos se van a meter un hostión muy gordo. :fiufiu:



vix 5,5% parece que se anima


caer un 1% en USA es como caer un 2% hace 2 años ::




4 intento de bankia sobre los 1,19


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para PRT lo añades desde el precio con la "llave inglesa".
> 
> Ahora, si no lo has usado, es un poco complejo, ya solo por los putos nombres...
> 
> ...



en twitter hay gente muy buena con ichimoku que se dedica a acciones. English compulsory.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> en twitter hay gente muy buena con ichimoku que se dedica a acciones. English compulsory.



sí sí
lo estoy aplicando a acciones. aprendiendo vamos.

me guio por mi sistema, pero ahora compruebo en el monitor de la derecha que komechichi me da señal también. al final, ichimoku te da 5 señales, 3 de ellas principales y 2 de confirmación

Cada señal por 3, y a la vez por 2.... Una vez coges los colores, en vez del los nombres, lo visualizas mejor.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí sí
> lo estoy aplicando a acciones. aprendiendo vamos.
> 
> me guio por mi sistema, pero ahora compruebo en el monitor de la derecha que komechichi me da señal también. al final, ichimoku te da 5 señales, 3 de ellas principales y 2 de confirmación
> ...



kome chichi

Amos hombre ienso:


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí sí
> lo estoy aplicando a acciones. aprendiendo vamos.
> 
> me guio por mi sistema, pero ahora compruebo en el monitor de la derecha que komechichi me da señal también. al final, ichimoku te da 5 señales, 3 de ellas principales y 2 de confirmación
> ...



Si lo pudieras explicar para gacelillas zotes y tontas, con fotos y eso..., seria fantastico..., un "chichiwaka para dummies"


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Main Page - IchiWiki - The Definitive Reference to the Ichimoku Kinko Hyo Charting System

al final el trading


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí sí
> lo estoy aplicando a acciones. aprendiendo vamos.
> 
> me guio por mi sistema, pero ahora compruebo en el monitor de la derecha que komechichi me da señal también. al final, ichimoku te da 5 señales, 3 de ellas principales y 2 de confirmación
> ...



recuerdo a: @cloudchartist en twitter y por marcadores he encontrado este link: Desde Tokyo con Amor III | Técnicas de Trading | Articulos

aunque uno de mis preferidos, continua siendo vigia. Grande Blai5


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> recuerdo a: @cloudchartist en twitter y por marcadores he encontrado este link: Desde Tokyo con Amor III | Técnicas de Trading | Articulos
> 
> aunque uno de mis preferidos, continua siendo vigia.



en ese link solo hablan de un cruce, hay 5 ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sobornando al que maneje el espectrum de bme:
> 
> Hoy es un gran dia para K+S, es bueno saber que tambien existe el rojo como opcion de color. Tanto verde acaba cansando .
> 
> OoM hay que buscar alguna buena compañia, tiene algo por ahi?



Algunas cosillas así facilillas:

*Exor*

Añadir unos ferraris a la cartera siempre es buena idea y mas si cotizan con descuento.Hasta *36-45* tiene via libre

*Endesa*

Creo que no hay que perderla de vista

http://www.endesa.com/ES/ACCIONISTAS/INFOECONOMICA/Documents/Presentaci%C3%B3n%20de%20Resultados%209M%202013.pdf

*Por debajo de 20* es buena compra, es la eléctrica menos endeudada 1x-ebitda

*Alba*

Tienen caja neta y su valor debe rondar los *50*

Es la mejor forma de beneficiarse de la *mejoria contable de ACS* y de comprar a buen precio Acerinox y Ebro

Caf y Elecnor tienen muy buena pinta

Creo que estas son las apuestas mas facilonas que en principio deberían batir al mercado sin demasiados disgustos. En general son negocios fáciles de comprender mas o menos globales y sin apenas endeudamiento.No son apuestas tipo imtech ni suedz pero creo que no están mal


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en ese link solo hablan de un cruce, hay 5 ::



la verdad es que nunca llegue a profundizar en el sistema. Pero por lo menos creo que le servirá a alguien que no domine el ingles como intro básica al indicador.

Como te decía, 
me quede con vigia.


----------



## sinnombrex (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Algunas cosillas así facilillas:
> 
> *Exor*
> 
> ...



A la hora de analizar endesa que tal ves ENEL? Mas que nada porque endesa pertenece a Enel.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> la verdad es que nunca llegue a profundizar en el sistema. Pero por lo menos creo que le servirá a alguien que no domine el ingles como intro básica al indicador.
> 
> Como te decía,
> me quede con vigia.



Ercros da compra con Vigia, compra compra :: y Cementos


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> A la hora de analizar endesa que tal ves ENEL? Mas que nada porque endesa pertenece a Enel.



Muy endeudados pero con una educación financiera casi pletoriana

ENEL SPA (ENEL:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Pagaron un alto peaje por Endesa pero estos son como los alemanes si se ponen entre ceja y ceja reducir la deuda no paran.Se esta viendo en Endesa, están muy centrados en mantener una correcta estructura financiera


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La pauta es muy limpia en los anteriores toques. A mi juicio, un 2% de SL es demasiado, con adentrarse un 1% ya destroza la pauta.
> 
> Suerte :::::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Tanto en ANR como en ACI se han pulido las pautas de canal bajista ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ercros da compra con Vigia, compra compra :: y Cementos



ercros visto con vigia en semanal, debería hacerte desistir por mucho que diga el diario. El rebote a partir de mediados de diciembre, tiene poco volumen, luego tienes la vela del día 27. ¿posible que lo lleven a 0.41? 

luego cuando suba, paso a recojer el owned ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ercros visto con vigia en semanal, debería hacerte desistir por mucho que diga el diario. El rebote a partir de mediados de diciembre, tiene poco volumen, luego tienes la vela del día 27. ¿posible que lo lleven a 0.41?
> 
> luego cuando suba, paso a recojer el owned ::



pienso igual, pero tú has mirado precio-volumen-semanales-diarios y rebotes


yo solo he mirado al komechicho, pero si hoy cierra en 0,49 igual hay señal



bueno, eso, que me parece un indicador tan bueno o mejor que vigia y koncorde. igual es la novedad, no sé



venga!!! last 20 minutes!!


----------



## James Bond (2 Ene 2014)

Que contento me tiene AMD esta semana  Hoy tambien esta subiendo bien xD Tiene via libre para los 4$ sin problemas. Todas las compañías de su sector cayendo hoy en bolsa menos AMD. Not bad.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tanto en ANR como en ACI se han pulido las pautas de canal bajista ...




Ha sido usté decirlo y patapum parriba


----------



## Roninn (2 Ene 2014)

Salto de colonial.

_*palomitas*_


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

Acabo de soltar 25k bankias.... Me quedo con 30k.

No me gusta el Dax.... 

Posible bajada mañana también... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Hoy mañana son días para meter órdenes bien abajo. Y el 6


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ha sido usté decirlo y patapum parriba



Me leen los usanos ::::::

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 17:35 ----------

Recuerdo que el año pasado, la primera sesión del SP nos regaló un enorme hueco alcista y luego ya no paró en todo el año salvo un par de correcciones que no llegaron al 8% ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Acabo de soltar 25k bankias.... Me quedo con 30k.
> 
> No me gusta el Dax....
> 
> ...



En que quedamos con las bankias?
Si ya han barrido SL como lo han hecho deberian subir. O no?::


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Chinito

SBM

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/SBMO-Sbm_offshore

VOPAK

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/VPK-Vopak

CORBION

CORBION NV (CRBN:EN Amsterdam): Financial Statements - Businessweek

El 1 y 2 son negocios muy rentables, del 3 me gustaria saber que son esos _"1479 mill en otros activos corrientes"_, 67% de todo el activo.

A priori sin saber mas me quedaría con la primera aunque que emita acciones no es algo que me guste demasiado pero su deuda es de las mas asumibles, la segunda casi llega a 3 veces el ebitda.

De la 3 ni idea,en productos quimicos para la alimentacion soy nulo, no se analizar hasta que punto no les van a pisar el mercado la competencia


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> En que quedamos con las bankias?
> Si ya han barrido SL como lo han hecho deberian subir. O no?::



Sí, sí.... Pero existe una cosa que se llama miedo... 

Iba muy cargado.... Es situación win win... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (2 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito
> 
> SBM
> 
> ...



ponzi se te olvido mapfre. A estos precios a mi me parece compra clara para el medio largo plazo.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

desde el 25-Nov bankia no bajaba tanto

y este velote desde el verano por lo menos


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las anarrosas ....
> 
> Piden cortos a gritos cual pechopalomo premium el día del deshaucio.



Vay desperdicio de talento por el foro. Todos corriendose por un poquito de bajadas y resulta que los largos estan de puta madre en el carbon y en HSOL.

Ay mamita, damelo tó que lo zampo. I just wanna feel this moment creeping my tongue among your legs. But you have to enjoy this moment keeping an eye in the markets.

Dale mamita que el reward viene cuando la muchachada se pone mirando hacia el otro lado.

Y encima, pedazo post que se ha marcado el talentOSO Ponzi y ni un puto thankeo le han brindado. 

My friends, some stocks (energy) Re on fire.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> desde el 25-Nov bankia no bajaba tanto
> 
> y este velote desde el verano por lo menos



Pero quien vende y quien esta comprando?
Que hacen los peces gordos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Que bien, no?

:: :: ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

9670 en mínimos del día por el acelerón usano

guanillo viene


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

R3v3 te puedes creer que tenía una basket llena pero no poder realizar por no tener la address del primo.????

Voy a darle un meneo al barco a ver que sale


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo me ha pasado estos dos analisis y la verdad me parecen muy interesantes

*Magnachip*

Magnachip, nicho de negocio interesante con 100%+ upside - Rankia

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/NYS/MX-Magnachip_semiconductor_corp/detalle-financiero

*firstextile*

Firstextile AG. Buscando una rentabilidad de 3 dígitos a un año y medio. - Rankia

Del 1 me llama mucho la atención la rentabilidad del negocio, es bastante alta, tienen una posición de liquidez holgada y unos flujos de caja mas o menos potentes,sobra fcf y de vez en cuando recompran acciones.
Lo malo que es un sector que no controlo nada,financieramente a priori la empresa esta impecable con un per estimado de 8.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Hoy la conga que la hagan los leoncios. Han ido a degüello.
Con muy pocas acciones tiraron el valor hasta donde les salió de los egg a primera hora. :S

Felices plusvis Paulistano.
Día de mucho volumen. Hoy curiosamente ha sido la propia Bankia la que más ha comprado, seguida de Morgan Stanley, Credit Suisse y Deustche Bank.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

SP500 y Nasdaq rozando -1%


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> ponzi se te olvido mapfre. A estos precios a mi me parece compra clara para el medio largo plazo.



Para nada si Mapfre esta muy bien de hecho yo la he tenido en cartera pero prefiero comprarla mas barata, minimo por debajo de 2,8. Yo a estos precios solo la veo un potencial de un 20%-30%.Comente alba,endesa y exor porque son las ultimas que he mirado pero no por nada mas


----------



## Hannibal (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Día de mucho volumen. Hoy curiosamente ha sido la propia Bankia la que más ha comprado, seguida de Morgan Stanley, Credit Suisse y Deustche Bank.



Distribución la llaman  yo de momento sigo repasando apuntes y cosillas varias, tengo claro que mi sistema no me va a valer en estos próximos 2-3 meses y hay que cambiar de estrategia. Y lo peor es que no preveo un guano intenso, sino algo lateral donde va a haber que hilar muy fino para comprar abajo y vender arriba; muy pocos valores creo que serán toriles estas próximas semanas.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

Con el ostion que se han dado las bolsas no han ido mal las imtech y las albas


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Distribución la llaman
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo que han distribuído han sido ostias como panes.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Un apunte más sobre Ichimoku:

En algunas páginas proponen la frecuencia de días 7.22.44
He mirado en muuuchos valores del continuo y da muchísimas señales falsas y distorsiones muy rápìdas. Creo que el original 9-26-52 es igual más lento pero mucho más fiable.

Igual para Forex va bien 7.22.44 no sé


----------



## Robopoli (2 Ene 2014)

Echad un ojo a JRJC (China Finance Online $5.58). 
Hoy parece que hay recogida de beneficios y puede ser un buen día para comprar.


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Un apunte más sobre Ichimoku:
> 
> En algunas páginas proponen la frecuencia de días 7.22.44
> He mirado en muuuchos valores del continuo y da muchísimas señales falsas y distorsiones muy rápìdas. Creo que el original 9-26-52 es igual más lento pero mucho más fiable.
> ...



Pues que quieres que te diga...


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

Os dejo un HR del próximo valor en entrar al Ibex


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hoy la conga que la hagan los leoncios. Han ido a degüello.
> Con muy pocas acciones tiraron el valor hasta donde les salió de los egg a primera hora. :S
> 
> Felices plusvis Paulistano.
> Día de mucho volumen. *Hoy curiosamente ha sido la propia Bankia la que más ha comprado, seguida de Morgan Stanley, Credit Suisse y Deustche Bank.*




Esto no significa algo?

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 18:11 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Os dejo un HR del próximo valor en entrar al Ibex




::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y....?
> 
> - ¿are you pulling my wooden leg?
> -Not at all, I'm just setting fire to it.










just that


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Os dejo un HR del próximo valor en entrar al Ibex



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/59187-se-carnet-de-hijoputa.html

::::


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esto no significa algo?



Pues que quieres que te diga...


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Un apunte más sobre Ichimoku:
> 
> En algunas páginas proponen la frecuencia de días 7.22.44
> He mirado en muuuchos valores del continuo y da muchísimas señales falsas y distorsiones muy rápìdas. Creo que el original 9-26-52 es igual más lento pero mucho más fiable.
> ...



Si lo he entendido bién, según Ichimoku combinado con velas Heikin:

- Gowex con 7 22 44 sería compra ???
rosita cruzó la roja hace un par de días
cruce encima de zona azul
última vela Heikin blanca con sombra por arriba
última vela Heikin blanca con cuerpo menor que la anterior vela negra
ienso:ienso:ienso:

gracias

A ver si me hago un screener pintón para PRT mezclando Ichimoku y Heikin y le sacamos unos duros al mercado 'a la japonesa' :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

No uso esos colores para no liarme, ni Heikin. Pero da venta justo hace 2 días. Es la primera señal desde Octubre de venta que da. Estaría bien tener otra en un par de días. Igual precio al cierre por debajo de Kijun-Sen

Pero debes fijarte en los cortes, no entrar porque esté arriba o abajo, es subirte en marcha


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bién, según Ichimoku combinado con velas Heikin:
> 
> - Gowex con 7 22 44 sería compra ???
> rosita cruzó la roja hace un par de días
> ...










Y con todos los respetos por quienes entienden me ha sonado a esto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Dutchs sailing


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Os dejo un HR del próximo valor en entrar al Ibex



Necesitan liquidez de forma urgente y aunque el negocio es rentable nadie les va a dar dinero via ampliacion si no cambian el consejo.Los problemas de codere vienen de una gestion pesima


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Ane si lo dices por mí, tómatelo con sentido del humor.
Como bien dice Ajetreo para los que no estamos en el ajo lo que comentas suena a ''chino''

...lo sé, mis chistes más tontunos no puden ser :abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ane si lo dices por mí, tómatelo con sentido del humor.
> Como bien dice Ajetreo para los que no estamos en el ajo lo que comentas suena a ''chino''
> 
> ...lo sé, mis chistes más tontunos no puden ser :abajo:



no no, si humor tengo para regalar! era coña eh!

era por amenizar el hilo, que estaba aburrido. que siga así.

y para demostrarlo, te doy un consejo: compra Tecnocom mañana :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

Déjame darle un vistazo y te comento...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ene 2014)

Indicador Ichimoku - Rankia
Ichimoku ese gran desconocido. :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y para demostrarlo, te doy un consejo: compra Tecnocom mañana :fiufiu:



Eso te iba a decir, aunque en semanal da mucho miedo algo están tramando con el valor. A ver si esta vez consolida los 1,50.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Eso te iba a decir, aunque en semanal da mucho miedo algo están tramando con el valor. A ver si esta vez consolida los 1,50.



ERE de 300. Bajada de 10-15% a los que se queden. Eso están tramando. Eso con la empresa dando Beneficios, cagaté.


Yo decía para entrar y salir en 1,35 1,40 en 4-5-6 días


----------



## Tono (2 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Eso te iba a decir, aunque en semanal da mucho miedo algo están tramando con el valor. A ver si esta vez consolida los 1,50.



¿tramando? Hoy la han subido un 2% con 29000 euros. 
Si quieres yo mañana te la subo un 10% 
Creo que a mi edad estas empresas están contraindicadas

(Novacaixagalicia tiene el 20% y los venezolanos que la han comprado quieren soltarla)


----------



## decloban (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ERE de 300. Bajada de 10-15% a los que se queden. Eso están tramando. Eso con la empresa dando Beneficios, cagaté.



Beneficios de risa pero si beneficios.



ane agurain dijo:


> Yo decía para entrar y salir en 1,35 1,40 en 4-5-6 días



Yo soy mas optimista, la van a dejar entre 1,40 - 1,50 una buena temporada.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 19:42 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿tramando? Hoy la han subido un 2% con 29000 euros.
> Si quieres yo mañana te la subo un 10%


----------



## amago45 (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y para demostrarlo, te doy un consejo: compra Tecnocom mañana :fiufiu:



O Arcelor 8:


----------



## kuroi (2 Ene 2014)

Vengo a felicitar a Janus nuevamente cuando dijo que HSOL llegaría a los 3 $ y pico.... estoy dentro. 

y de ACI tambien , a ver hasta donde llega....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Otra gráfica vroteberdista.....


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

mientras hablan de nosotros en los medios para bien:
Spain growth seen


contesto a cosas que me mandáis por privado:

Llevo apenas 1 semana probándolo, tras leer otra semana antes. Y contesto, lo que creo que en mi opinión es mejor tras hacer "probaturas", pero puedo errar.


Es mejor usar el Komemucho en diario y semanal. 

Es mejor usar el ciclo que viene predeterminado en mi opinión, por lo poco que he probado que el que recomiendan los forexenses.

Se usa en Forex, pero se está probando también con acciones con buen resultado.

Siempre, SIEMPRE tiene que usarse a precio CERRADO, hay que esperar a que acabe la sesión.

El precio tiende a equilibrio y es por esto que las zonas LLANAS del kumo tienden a atraer al precio. Y ambos márgenes del kumo actúan como soporte/resistencia primaria-secundaria.

Hay 3 señales importantes, y 2 que se usan como confirmación en caso de duda.

A veces hay que esperar una segunda señal.



NO ES UN INDICADOR PARA GANAR PASTA EN EL DIA NI CORRIENDO, es para entrar habiendo perdido un % de subida y para salir comiendote un % de caída (salvo que vendas antes pq lo ves mal), si RESPETAMOS las reglas y stops. Así que si quieres plusvas rápidas, no es tu indicador.

Es bastante segurola y tardón, pero muy fiable.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> Vengo a felicitar a Janus nuevamente cuando dijo que HSOL llegaría a los 3 $ y pico.... estoy dentro.
> 
> y de ACI tambien , a ver hasta donde llega....



he cargado más de Arch y de Alpha.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2014)

Janus con avatar bertokiano. 

_*Then end is nigh*_

No hay duda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Bankia la van subir al cielo.













Analisis por agencias de Bankia


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

A ver, os pongo un ejemplo de una cualquiera:







PUNTO 1:
la rápida corta a la lenta: corred y vended el 26 sept

Punto 1a:
la Chikou corta al precio: VENTA 
pero esta señal no la tenemos hasta el 27 de septiembre, Justo 1-2 días después del punto 1, porque la da 26 días atrás.
Aún así es una señal de confirmación si nos has vendido el 26Sept.

A medio camino hay un punto que no he añadido que es cuando el precio cae del kumo, es si no habías vendido ya, la señal para que al menos le pagues algo a Montoro.

PUNTO 2: 
el precio sobrepasa la Kijun (roja para mí), primera señal PEEEEERO
estamos debajo del kumo, es débil aún. como véis cae luego. y volverá a intentarlo en el punto 4.

Punto 3: 10 DIC
la rápida corta a la lenta: entrada, pero estamos debajo del kumo, prudencia aún.

PUNTO 4: 19 DIC
el precio sobrepasa la Kijun (roja para mí), por debajo del kumo, pero unida al punto 3 me haría entrar


Punto 3A:
la Chikou corta al precio: COMPRA 
pero esta señal no la tenemos hasta el 23 de diciembre, cuando tenemos la vela esa de martillo/hombre colgando en medio de la subida: porque la da 26 días atrás.
Aún así es una señal de confirmación que tenemos el 23dic para confirmar los puntos 3 y 4.


Uno valiente entraría el 10 de Dic y otro segurola el 19 de Dic, y un regalacomisionista el 23 de Dic.

Pero llegamos al punto 5:
cómo veís la línea "plana" del kumo, hace resistencia a la vez que de atracción del precio a su "equilibrio". Hoy ha chocado contra esa resistencia.


A partir de aquí es mío:
Lo normal es que mañana o la perfore pim-pam y sea ya OTRA SEÑAL MAS que nos haría entrar con todo, o más bien, que rebote un poco y mañana veamos un mínimo en este miniciclo.

Seguramente veamos un mínimo porque toca con Fibo en el tiempo. Podría ser un momento para entrar. 

A qué precio? Al del límite inferior del Kumo para mañana: 4,76 (casualmente el fibo 38,20 de toda la subida es 4,75). Un 2,5% de caída para mañana o pasado. Y en 4,72 cierra el gap. Así que...


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus con avatar bertokiano.
> 
> _*Then end is nigh*_
> 
> No hay duda.



No mezcles un buen whisky con coca cola .

Mi avatar tiene verde pepino, tiene buena maquinaria porque soy un tío analítico y tiene cascos de musicón de la buena.

[YOUTUBE]6CKCKRLxrYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> No mezcles un buen whisky con coca cola .
> 
> Mi avatar tiene verde pepino, tiene buena maquinaria porque soy un tío analítico y tiene cascos de musicón de la buena.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6CKCKRLxrYE[/YOUTUBE]



Un poco de humildad no te vendría nada mal, amigo.

::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (2 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bankia la van subir al cielo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor cuéntemos más:baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ene 2014)

Me habéis matao ya con los komechichis y los machupichus esos de ane agurain.

Creo que no voy ni a intentar entenderlo. Prefiero seguir usando el TT (TO en mi caso) o las runas.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me habéis matao ya con los komechichis y los machupichus esos de ane agurain.
> 
> Creo que no voy ni a intentar entenderlo. Prefiero seguir usando el TT (TO en mi caso) o las runas.



es lo que está de moda ::

Anlisis tcnico con Ichimoku de Telefnica - Noticias sobre telefnica
aquí los de la web de cárpatos


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Coal Stocks Could Surge With the Plunge in Natural Gas Inventories


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Salto de colonial.
> 
> _*palomitas*_



Cuando vi la subasta en 0,90-0,91 durante la subida me dije que de ahí no pasábamos y vendí, los 0,99 eran demasiado ambiciosos.

Vaya tarde de gambling, dos largos en Ibex de 30 puntos, otro queda abierto en 685, largo Eon 13.10 y acabo de cerrar un largo en el S&P con dos puntos.
Pero lo mejor es que Sacyr me ha devuelto con intereses de usura la pasta que me hizo palmar en septiembre ::

Y Au y Ag en modo loco Pepón. El puto Montoro va a arreglar el déficit de este país a mi costa ::


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuando vi la subasta en 0,90-0,91 durante la subida me dije que de ahí no pasábamos y vendí, los 0,99 eran demasiado ambiciosos.
> 
> Vaya tarde de gambling, dos largos en Ibex de 30 puntos, otro queda abierto en 685, largo Eon 13.10 y acabo de cerrar un largo en el S&P con dos puntos.
> Pero lo mejor es que Sacyr me ha devuelto con intereses de usura la pasta que me hizo palmar en septiembre ::
> ...



Que suerte hoyga. Yo todo en rojo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que suerte hoyga. Yo todo en rojo.



Hoyga Respect! qué usted llevaba el último trimestre ganando pasta a paladas con chicharros y una 







:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


Al final estar en EZE, coderes, PRS, Amper y demás morrallas se paga ::

BTW, felicidades por la segunda nena <3


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

Hostia con ANR, ¿mandrilada on the air con amago de ruptura?

Desde el máximo intrasesión, que rompió con claridad la DTB, se ha comido un 3% a la baja ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2014)

Y no entrar en ACI a 4.02 dos días consecutivos por 1 céntimo ::


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Ene 2014)

Si que puede haber sido un fake, o quizás no.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hostia con ANR, ¿mandrilada on the air con amago de ruptura?
> 
> Desde el máximo intrasesión, que rompió con claridad la DTB, se ha comido un 3% a la baja ...








::

El 1 es la primera señal, y si se produce, serán las 3 de golpe A+B+C Entro hasta yo, fijate. Porque es casualidad que estén las 3 señales así? Confirmadas pero con un "mmm casi casi mmm"


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El 1 es la primera señal, y si se produce, serán las 3 de golpe A+B+C Entro hasta yo, fijate. Porque es casualidad que estén las 3 señales así? Confirmadas pero con un "mmm casi casi mmm"



Oye payo. No te he entendido nada.

Joder que magufada


----------



## ane agurain (2 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Oye payo. No te he entendido nada.
> 
> Joder que magufada



igual mañana retomas este gráfico


----------



## Chila (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual mañana retomas este gráfico



Yo con estos ATs me vuelvo tontaina.
No entiendo nada tampoco.

A mí me han echado de Bankia, y creo que no voy a volver.
Y estoy dudando en doblar ACI, pero para eso tengo que vender otra cosa, y no sé si las matildes, las Gowex o las Iberdrolas.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 00:21 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y no entrar en ACI a 4.02 dos días consecutivos por 1 céntimo ::



Con cariño, pero no entiendo esto de no entrar en un precio por un céntimo.
El Stop loss tiene lógica, pero dejar buenas compras al albur de la casualidad, porque ese céntimo es eso...

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 00:22 ----------

Por cierto.
Gracias Janus¡¡


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ::
> 
> El 1 es la primera señal, y si se produce, serán las 3 de golpe A+B+C Entro hasta yo, fijate. Porque es casualidad que estén las 3 señales así? Confirmadas pero con un "mmm casi casi mmm"



Va a ponerse por encima de 35 usd por lo que no os perdais en las intrasesiones. Dale unos años y veras como el mundo quema carbon como la locomotora de las hermanos ......

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 00:27 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Yo con estos ATs me vuelvo tontaina.
> No entiendo nada tampoco.
> 
> A mí me han echado de Bankia, y creo que no voy a volver.
> ...



No vendas never aquello que te este dando pasta. Lo que mas cuesta en bolsa es pillar el momentun.


----------



## Chila (3 Ene 2014)

Veo las matildes agotadas janus.
Me salí a 12,60, más tarde que usted, no sé si recuerdas que lo hablamos.
Y reentré a 11,30 o así.
Supongo que algún día llegarán a 14, pero las veo estancadas.
Mañana rebotarán con la bajada del paro, pero es que ACI grita COMPRAAAAAAAA, COMPRAAAAAAAA, y querría aumentar mi inversión.

Le voy a dar vueltas con la almohada, y a ver mañana que hago.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Veo las matildes agotadas janus.
> Me salí a 12,60, más tarde que usted, no sé si recuerdas que lo hablamos.
> Y reentré a 11,30 o así.
> Supongo que algún día llegarán a 14, pero las veo estancadas.
> ...



El carbon tiene cierta congestion que requiere tiempo y eso es coste de oportunidad si el dinero esta generando reward en otros prados.

El carbon hay que verlo con ojos a unos 6 años siendo conscientes de que pueden verse precios peores queos de los ultimos meses.


----------



## Chila (3 Ene 2014)

Thank you master.
Entiendo la jugada del carbón.
A ver si Morfeo me despeja, que esto de que los niños no tengan cole lo deja a uno visto para sentencia.

Y mañana al zoo...me dejaré el movil en casa porque si no estaré más pendiente de las BIO que de los leones.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Esta ha pasado sin pena ni gloria y la verdad que el análisis es bastante bueno.

Magnachip, nicho de negocio interesante con 100%+ upside - Rankia

Algun informático que controle un poco de semiconductores?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2014)

Ponzi ¿Es usted vampírico?


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ponzi ¿Es usted vampírico?



Me acostumbrado a dormir poco (con 5-6 horas estoy como nuevo), he cogido la afición de analizar las empresas con la bolsa cerrada, alejarse del bullicio bursátil a mi por lo menos me da mejor resultado

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 02:31 ----------

La bolsa griega esta en modo pepino extremo

https://www.unience.com/indice-bolsa/ATG/componentes

Da igual donde mire

x2-x10


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

finalmente se desvela la configuracion , esta es de doble techo y nos llevara a la zona 8500-8550 +-10% 

guanos dias y tal para cual .


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ene 2014)

Buenas. 
Su doble techo se confirmaría si se perdieran los 9200. Queda mucho para eso...de momento solo hablamos de correción.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> Su doble techo se confirmaría si se perdieran los 9200. Queda mucho para eso...de momento solo hablamos de correción.



de una u otra forma guanearemos para cerrar el gap 8650


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de una u otra forma guanearemos para cerrar el gap 8650



Dios le oiga.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

ese paro que no para de bajar :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 09:07 ----------

controle ese antipatriotismo ultimo aviso :no:

veo un doble techo muy claro , los vencimientos no han sido ni en minimos ni en maximos ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, 

Cerrado el largo Ibex 30 pipos, fapeandome con Eon ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
Viva el vino !!! !!! El Gobierno contraataca y se plantea 'trocear' las eléctricas como castigo por la subasta - Noticias de Economía


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese paro que no para de bajar
> 
> :fiufiu:controle ese antipatriotismo ultimo aviso :no:



No es antipatriotismo querer que las cosas tengan su justo precio, sino todo lo contrario. Y si tiene que baja de precio, que bajen. Especialmente pisitos de mierda, energía y acciones de empresas patrias.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

lo de antipatriota no lo decia por usted , borraron un post donde decian que me fijara en los cotizantes a la seguridad social .

reve , buenos dias gacelon , que aproveche el papeo


----------



## decloban (3 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de antipatriota no lo decia por usted , borraron un post donde decian que me fijara en los cotizantes a la seguridad social .



El de los cotizantes era yo. No había leído que era positiva pero bueno el dato no deja de ser de risa.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El de los cotizantes era yo. No había leído que era positiva pero bueno el dato no deja de ser de risa.



buen dato ha sido , nada que objetar tiene usted :no:


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No es antipatriotismo querer que las cosas tengan su justo precio, sino todo lo contrario. Y si tiene que baja de precio, que bajen. Especialmente pisitos de mierda, energía y acciones de empresas patrias.



Jrande.

Los pechopalomos del hilo aprueban tu comentario respecto al deseo de minusvalía de su madriguera.

Tapayogurismo + muelte


----------



## juan35 (3 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Viva el vino !!! !!! El Gobierno contraataca y se plantea 'trocear' las eléctricas como castigo por la subasta - Noticias de Economía



Mas puestos a dedo para sus niños, HDGP


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

doble techo de manual , todo sera por TECNICO , ni caso a los datos :Aplauso:

pechopalomita , pronto llegara tu momento , pronto te ordenare morir por la causa del lonchafinismo y el tapayogurismo , debes estar preparado para el martirio :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Viva el vino !!! !!! El Gobierno contraataca y se plantea 'trocear' las eléctricas como castigo por la subasta - Noticias de Economía



En los resultados de endesa lo dicen bien claro....Fuerte descenso de la demanda en España (son mas sinceros que iberdrola).No puede ser que la demanda este en minimos, tengamos una sobrecapacidad de aupa y aun asi la demanda supere descaradamente a la oferta.Es una verguenza, esta gente en las subastas estan desconectando las centrales


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta ha pasado sin pena ni gloria y la verdad que el análisis es bastante bueno.
> 
> Magnachip, nicho de negocio interesante con 100%+ upside - Rankia
> 
> Algun informático que controle un poco de semiconductores?



Se supone que yo sabia algo de informática pero acabo de darme cuenta de que no es así :ouch:

Lo que puedo decir de semiconductores es que la empresa que quizás os suene mas a todos sea realtek; seguramente en algún momento os ha tocado reinstalar algún driver de red o de sonido de esta marca. La otra marca principal es Intel, que hasta donde yo se no se dedica a nada de tvs.

Pues bien, a pesar de tener una posición predominante en este campo, creo que no la están sabiendo aprovechar y están llegando tarde al campo de las tvs, que parece que es donde esta empresa que has puesto parece tener su objetivo. Así que esto podría ser una buena noticia y si se confirma lo de samsung, mas adelante podrían firmar con otros.

Habrá que investigar otros competidores de todas formas, fabricantes pequeños hay por docenas. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se supone que yo sabia algo de informática pero acabo de darme cuenta de que no es así :ouch:
> 
> Lo que puedo decir de semiconductores es que la empresa que quizás os suene mas a todos sea realtek; seguramente en algún momento os ha tocado reinstalar algún driver de red o de sonido de esta marca. La otra marca principal es Intel, que hasta donde yo se no se dedica a nada de tvs.
> 
> ...



Es un sector que no controlo nada pero el analisis esta bastante currado.No solo miro que las empresas esten baratas si no que ademas pueda comprender que hacen y contra quien compiten.


----------



## Arrebonico (3 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jrande.
> 
> Los pechopalomos del hilo aprueban tu comentario respecto al deseo de minusvalía de su madriguera.
> 
> Tapayogurismo + muelte



He leído esta palabra, he himbestigado, y no encuentro la acepción a la que aquí se hace referencia, luego, ¿soquees?


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Vamos PEPÓN que te comen la merienda !!!


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> He leído esta palabra, he himbestigado, y no encuentro la acepción a la que aquí se hace referencia, luego, ¿soquees?



Pepitos premium en su versión alfa. Algo parecido a un wannabe pero en ellos, el virus del porqueyolovalgo ha causado lesiones no compatibles con una vida ordenada.

Tienden a recluirse en urbanizaciones rodeados de sus similares por aquello de aguantarse entre ellos y se comunican con el osea, sabe y tal .... A esto ellos lo llaman calidad de vida o exclusividad ::. El Norte de Madrid es territorio Zulu.

Cuidado con ellos. En el corto no entienden de razones y en el largo son quienes capitanean la recuperación de expaña. Porque ellos lo valen.

::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

castellano inventao ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

pechopalomista creía que era ponerse tibio a palomitas estando al margen de toda deuda


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

serlo es algo muy malo, estos próximos años se darán cuenta


----------



## Roninn (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En los resultados de endesa lo dicen bien claro....Fuerte descenso de la demanda en España (son mas sinceros que iberdrola).No puede ser que la demanda este en minimos, tengamos una sobrecapacidad de aupa y aun asi la demanda supere descaradamente a la oferta.Es una verguenza, esta gente en las subastas estan desconectando las centrales



De fundamentales se poquito, pero en estos mismos momentos "estan" desmantelando la red de un centro de endesa.

Más gente a la calle...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Ene 2014)

Bankia despues de marcar un -2.x% ahora en verde...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bankia despues de marcar un -2.x% ahora en verde...



4º intento de romper los 1,19 en 2 días


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> De fundamentales se poquito, pero en estos mismos momentos "estan" desmantelando la red de un centro de endesa.
> 
> Más gente a la calle...



http://www.endesa.com/ES/ACCIONISTAS/INFOECONOMICA/Documents/Presentaci%C3%B3n%20de%20Resultados%209M%202013.pdf

2 pagina del ultimo informe de endesa, lo dicen bien clarito y con % caída de la demanda en todos los sectores. En las presentaciones de Iberdrola no dicen ni mutis


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2014)

A Gamesa le está costando romper la barrera de los 8 euros...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

llega a 1,195 y parece que tiene un techillo ahí


----------



## davinci (3 Ene 2014)

Y PRISA sigue respetando la ascendente.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 11:11 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> A Gamesa le está costando romper la barrera de los 8 euros...



¿Haber llegado prácticamente a 8.2 es "tener dificultades"? Lo firmo ahora mismo


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Y PRISA sigue respetando la ascendente.



si pones el gráfico de 5 días a 1h... mucho mucho no ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Pirata algun cambio en el grafico de imtech?vaya semana que lleva


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

por fin!!! ha roto bankia para arriba! parece


edito: no. falsa alarma dem momento


----------



## paulistano (3 Ene 2014)

He de compartirlo con el foro::


Entrada en Sacyr en Máximos y venta en Mínimos8:


Acojonante.


En fin....ya tengo Pandoro para unas semanas....dejaremos trabajar a las bankias....incluso si recortan algo nos metemos más.....


Bueno, parece ser que la venta no ha sido en mínimos....allá van los mínimos....bendito stop:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata algun cambio en el grafico de imtech?vaya semana que lleva



Colgué algo aterrador 
.....joer con el corrector. Ayer!
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por fin!!! ha roto bankia para arriba! parece
> 
> 
> edito: no. falsa alarma dem momento




Superados los 1.19, camino de los 1.24 ... :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Superados los 1.19, camino de los 1.24 ... :fiufiu:



Ahora sí.... a ver USA cómo abre y si se convierte en soporte


vendidas ABG, no creo que supere el 2,43 al cierre (voy a hacer caso a ichimoku)


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Y PRISA sigue respetando la ascendente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 11:11 ----------
> 
> ...





Era irónico!! 

Yo especulaba que los 8 podrían ser barrera psicológica tras costarle romper los 7.60 en estas últimas semanas... Pero nada. Un cohete.


----------



## @@strom (3 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, ¿como ves elecnor a estos precios?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

pues no, no ha rebotado en 1,19... menuda velota
sigue estando en el aire el cierre de hoy


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Ene 2014)

Imtech sigue con su subida constante despues de la rotura del 2.05. Lo clavó el Pirata.

Y en Bankia despues del despioje y posterior acojono venga a entrar pasta leoncia.

Hasta donde llegaran?


----------



## Xiux (3 Ene 2014)

Pero que estan haciendo en Bankia? 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 12:25 ----------

Y en Realia, la bajan a 0,7x esperan y la vuelven a calentar con news hasta los 0,9x

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Ene 2014)

Feliz 2013 + 1


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Pero que estan haciendo en Bankia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



la van a probar el 1.15 parece

si pierde el 1,165 a 1,15 y....


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Ene 2014)

FCC está en modo pepón. Subiendo un 6%.


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

Reversal de 100 pipos.

Que pena para el foro que ha bajado el paro no?

Wtf.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 13:06 ----------

Coño si ha venido el follaburras. Este mes toca ese multinick. Caxo estiercol.


----------



## Garmont (3 Ene 2014)

¿Qué os parece Peugeot?
Después de la que se pegó hace 3 semanas parece que aguanta bien el nuevo soporte y va para arriba. El AT no está mal y parece que acompañan buenas noticias.

Peugeot, líder de ventas de vehículos comerciales en España en 2013 - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Tono (3 Ene 2014)

Buenos días. 
Parece que queda mucho balao que cortar con bankia. Vaya meneíto.

Envidia cochina que me dan las Gamesas. Eso es arrancar bien el año.

¿no avisó el Kawasaki de semejante peponazo?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Parece que queda mucho balao que cortar con bankia. Vaya meneíto.
> 
> Envidia cochina que me dan las Gamesas. Eso es arrancar bien el año.
> ...



Fue el Kome Chichis


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Colgué algo aterrador
> .....joer con el corrector. Ayer!
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



http://seamonkey.blogspot.es/


Al entrar me dice que el blog ya no exite



ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Imtech sigue con su subida constante despues de la rotura del 2.05. Lo clavó el Pirata.
> 
> Y en Bankia despues del despioje y posterior acojono venga a entrar pasta leoncia.
> 
> Hasta donde llegaran?



Te quedas con cara de tonto después del trabajo que le dedique ver que día tras día sigue subiendo

[YOUTUBE]oysVwubJ5Gk[/YOUTUBE]

Camino le voy a dar yo a este..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, en la firma


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿como ves elecnor a estos precios?



Yo les veo bien estan creciendo mucho fuera, quizas van un poco cargados de deuda pero teniendo en cuenta el tipo de negocio que es y que cuentan con mas de 500 mill de caja no creo que sea un problema


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

DON me han dicho que se ha helado la aceituna por la zona noreste de la provincia de grana, ha hecho mucho frio estos meses por alli?

PD: La bolsa bien y tal...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

Tras algunas horas estudiando el tocomocho, aunque lo de las horas es porque soy un inútil redomado, paso a poner un par de ejemplos, espero que pueda servir a alguien y, por qué no decirlo, a mi el primero. Y sí, vamos a hacer algo de papertrading, porque al no conocer mucho el método, conviene probarlo primero. Allá vamos.

Antes de nada, creo que es importante recordar que casi todo el continuo está sobrecomprado, y me juego algo a que esto puede crear alguna distorsión en este indicador, pero si funciona incluso con sobrecompra, desde luego será una prueba de su resistencia.

*Valor alcista: ACS*

Primero definamos el kumo. Es el área coloreada definida por 2 valores, el Span A y el Span B. Yo lo configuré para que cuando el Span A cruza al B al alza, el kumo se vuelva de color verde, ya que anticipa una tendencia al alza, y de color rojo en el caso contrario. Este kumo tiene una peculiaridad, y es que hace "previsiones" con una anticipación de 26 periodos (pueden ser dias, semanas o incluso meses); por eso después de la última cotización vereis que el área coloreada llega hasta 26 periodos después.

Como se puede ver en la figura, al cierre del 27 de diciembre, se cruzan los bordes del "kumo" 26 periodos después, y se convierte en verde. Ésta es una señal alcista, pero por sí sola no vale. Primero hay que comprobar que el valor está por encima de ese área, ya que si estuviera dentro sería una señal neutral de compra, es decir, ni débil ni fuerte. Si la cotización estuviera por debajo del área, sería señal débil de compra, es decir, que no se recomienda comprar por sí solo.

Además de esto, hay que comprobar otra cosa. Como vemos, la cotización ha estado por encima del área o kumo, pero el borde de éste ha estado plano, lo cual significa que ese sería su valor "estable" y la cotización en principio tendería a estabilizarse, es decir, a bajar para acercarse a ese valor estable. Abreviando, ese borde plano hace de "imán". 

Por si faltaba poco, otras señales de entrada son el cruce de kijun-sen (linea roja en mi chart) con la cotización, y esta misma linea con el tenkan-sen (línea rosa)

En conclusión, hay varias señales de entrada y confirmación, para el caso alcista:

*1) Que el kijun-sen se cruce con el precio. Además, este cruce debe darse por encima del kumo para que sea señal fuerte, aunque como vemos en este caso, incluso siendo por debajo que es señal débil, el valor sube con fuerza.
2) Otra señal es que el kijun sen se cruce con el tenkan-sen y otra vez lo mismo, por debajo del kumo es señal débil pero luego se ve que sí sube.
3) El kumo que va "por delante" 26 períodos, al cruzarse y ponerse verde, da otra señal. Además, la cotización está por encima del kumo, otra señal de fuerza. Pero por el contrario, al estar la parte superior del kumo (es decir, el Span A) prácticamente plano, esto indica que el valor debería acercarse a ese lugar de estabilidad.*

Por si todo esto fuera poco, aún faltaría por comprobar el Chikou span, aunque por motivos que aún desconozco, en mi chart sólo me aparece hasta mucho tiempo antes del último cierre, así que no pudo comprabarlo. En todo caso, parece claro que las señales de compra, que aún hoy da de forma mucho más conservadora, es acertada.

Perdón por el tocho, después pongo un caso bajista para hoy mismo.






http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7923/trm3.jpg


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

Despegamos, de vuelta a los 98XX largos hasta la apertura yanki.

Burbuja.info esta de luto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

kumo, Chikou span y kijun-sen son bajas para el proximo partido de los yokohama marinos.::







---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 13:52 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Despegamos, de vuelta a los 98XX largos hasta la apertura yanki.
> 
> Burbuja.info esta de luto.



:

Quien ha muerto?


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2014)

qué rápido se olvidan las vacaciones. Hoy he vuelto al curro y ya estoy echando de menos el fair play.


----------



## Rodrigo (3 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quien ha muerto?




Los cortos en FCC y Codere ::


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> kumo, Chikou span y kijun-sen son bajas para el proximo partido de los yokohama marinos.::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ud. lo sabe. Recapacite y vea todos los hilos que hay abiertos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

Si algo hemos aprendido del 2013 es a darle utilidad a los osos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON me han dicho que se ha helado la aceituna por la zona noreste de la provincia de grana, ha hecho mucho frio estos meses por alli?
> 
> PD: La bolsa bien y tal...



a mi se me han helado las pelo.... owneds recibidos


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> *Valor alcista: ACS*
> 
> En conclusión, hay varias señales de entrada y confirmación, para el caso alcista:
> 
> ...



y la mano fuerte dentro !!!

Muchas gracias por el análisis


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Hannibal yo ya estoy dentro de Acs con Alba.Es de las constructoras que mas ha reducido su deuda a lo largo de 2013 y para 2014 esta previsto que lo deje en 1xebitda


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si algo hemos aprendido del 2013 es a darle utilidad a los osos.



Pobre animalico ::::::

Cuando te muerda vas y dices lo mismo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

::::::


----------



## Robopoli (3 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Echad un ojo a JRJC (China Finance Online $5.58).
> Hoy parece que hay recogida de beneficios y puede ser un buen día para comprar.



Me autocito. Si alguien decidió entrar que disfrute la tarde porque no puede pintar mejor después de los resultados (+31% en premarket) 
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/jrjc/premarket


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

vamos camino de los 8500-8550 advertidos quedais , MV no es traidor :no:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

Vuelvo con el tamagochi, pero ésta vez con un ejemplo bajista. Repito que tanto antes con ACS como ahora con este valor, los analizo teniendo sólo en cuenta en indicador Ichimoku, dejo de lado todos los demás aunque en su mayoría acompañan también.

Reitero además que esto es sobre todo una forma de intentar explicar este método, en ningún caso es una recomendación de compra o venta. Simplemente son 2 ejemplos a día de hoy, que es como mejor se puede interpretar la gráfica. 

*Ejemplo de falso caso bajista: Iberdrola*

Antes de empezar, imagino que a más de uno que sé que por aquí las llevan, le chocará este titular. Pero comienzo diciendo que esto es lo más parecido que he encontrado de un ejemplo bajista dentro del ibex35, pero no está mal porque así podré explicar cómo interpretar las señales y evitarnos falsos avisos que nos podrían hacer perder dinero. 

Veamos por qué podría parecer un valor bajista a simple vista, pero ponernos cortos sería un error.






http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/476/ywmg.jpg

A simple vista, lo que llama la atención de la gráfica es que el kumo se dé la vuelta en el futuro y se ponga rojo. Esto nos hace pensar que podría ser bajista en los próximos días, pero este método exige comprobar todo antes de tomar una decisión. Comprobemos pues.

1) El kumo se da la vuelta, sí, pero la cotización de 26 periodos antes (debajo del texto que pone "pinzas") está dentro de esa nube verde, lo que indica que no es una señal fuerte. 
2) Al día siguiente, la cotización cruza la línea roja, esta señal de hecho es de compra y no de venta. Al estar dentro de la nube, lo mismo, es señal neutra, ni fuerte ni débil.
3) Cuando la línea rosa cruza a la roja unos días después, lo mismo que antes: dentro de la nube, y encima es otra señal alcista.

Las otras 2 señales en este caso tampoco dicen nada claro. Así pues, parecía que teníamos una señal de tendencia bajista, pero realmente tenemos 2 de compra, 1 de venta y 2 que no dicen nada. ¿Qué hacer? Pues obviamente nada, y seguir buscando. Mi interpretación eso si, es que va a estar lateral de aquí a 1 mes al menos. Veremos si tengo razón o no


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

Espero que si la tenga 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kuroi (3 Ene 2014)

como veis Gamesa compañeros????

Hasta donde llegará ???

No para de subir.....


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Espero que si la tenga
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



La verdad es que esa respuesta no me la esperaba, esperaba que quien fuera corto me dijera que espera una horda bajista y los largos una manada de toros :XX:

No sé quién puede esperar lateralidad en un valor, salvo que trabaje intradia, claro.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 15:33 ----------




kuroi dijo:


> como veis Gamesa compañeros????
> 
> Hasta donde llegará ???
> 
> No para de subir.....



Si le digo que Gamesa por el tocomocho, me da que aún le queda por subir, me cree? inocho:


----------



## kuroi (3 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que esa respuesta no me la esperaba, esperaba que quien fuera corto me dijera que espera una horda bajista y los largos una manada de toros :XX:
> 
> No sé quién puede esperar lateralidad en un valor, salvo que trabaje intradia, claro.
> 
> ...



viendo cosas como el S&P 500 que no hay manera de que reviente yo ya me creo todo.....







---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 15:43 ----------

En HSOL sigue la fiesta.....


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

El bloc del Coscu: LOS DATOS DE EMPLEO QUE RAJOY ESCONDE

*LOS DATOS DE EMPLEO QUE RAJOY ESCONDE*

El Gobierno acaba de ofrecer los datos de paro registrado (SEPE) de diciembre de 2013 y su optimista interpretación de los mismos. Hace tiempo descubrí que intentar la luz con los datos de empleo el día de su publicación es prácticamente imposible. A la necesidad del gobierno de turno de “vender su política vistiendo sus datos” se le suma la necesidad de los medios por publicar, y rápido.

*Al cabo de unos días aparecen rigurosos análisis técnicos y periodísticos sobre las estadísticas presentadas, pero para entonces la imagen que el Gobierno quería generar ya está instalada en el imaginario de la gente*. Y por eso cambian los gobiernos, pero no las estrategias comunicativas, porque les resulta útil. Pero que sea difícil intentar la luz no significa que debamos callar. Vamos a intentarlo de nuevo.

*Primero:* los datos del SEPE (antiguo INEM) sirven para analizar el número de parados registrados, con todos los matices y restricciones que supone la definición de “parado registrado”. En cambio, no sirven para analizar la evolución del empleo porque, como sucede en estos momentos, menos desempleo no significa necesariamente más personas ocupadas. Los datos del SEPE también sirven para conocer la evolución de los contratos laborales registrados en un mes, que no es lo mismo que la modalidad de contratos que tienen las personas afiliadas en la Seguridad Social. En lo primero cuentan papeles, y en lo segundo, personas –con el matiz de los pluriempleados–. Y el SEPE sirve también para medir la evolución del nivel de cobertura de las prestaciones de desempleo; es decir, cuántas de las personas paradas reciben alguna prestación, y de qué tipo y cuantía media.

*Segundo:* para analizar la evolución del empleo, resulta mucho más útil la EPA, que tiene una naturaleza muestral, con todo su margen de error y de interpretación. Y también resulta útil el registro de afiliación de la Tesorería de la Seguridad Social, siempre que se analice en detalle, sobre todo por regímenes y por modalidades de contrato, sin olvidar los datos de Contabilidad Nacional sobre empleo a tiempo completo que publica el INE.

*Tercero:* a fecha de hoy, 3 de enero de 2014, disponemos de los datos del SEPE de diciembre de 2013, de la EPA del tercer trimestre de 2013 –la de final de año no se publica hasta el 30 de enero– y los datos de afiliados de la Seguridad Social hasta diciembre de 2013. Y lo que dice la combinación de estas tres estadísticas diversas en su metodología y los datos que analiza, no es como para tirar cohetes.

*Cuarto:* de todos los datos disponibles, el menos malo es que durante el 2013 se ha reducido el ritmo de destrucción de empleo, lo que no significa que se esté creando empleo. Y además con muchos matices en esta afirmación, porque lo más significativo de lo que está sucediendo es la transformación de empleo indefinido en temporal y de empleo a tiempo completo en a tiempo parcial. Eso significa que la economía no crea empleo neto, pero que la Reforma Laboral PP-CiU ha propiciado una distribución no solidaria y precarizadora del empleo existente. Intentaremos demostrarlo.

*Quinto:* la EPA del tercer trimestre de 2013, la última disponible, confirma que la reducción del desempleo obedece más a una caída de la población activa –personas en edad y disposición de trabajar– que a un crecimiento del empleo. El diferencial entre octubre de 2013 y 2012 es de menos 370.400 personas activas. Y la evolución de los ocupados entre octubre de 2013 y 2012 fue de 497.100 menos. Es verdad que los datos son menos malos que otros años; pero nada buenos, porque la caída de la población obedece en parte a un efecto desánimo en la búsqueda de empleo.

*Sexto:* los datos de la Seguridad Social del 2013 aportados hoy por el Gobierno confirman dos cosas: que a finales de 2013 hay 85.041 afiliados menos que hace un año, y que esta reducción de afiliados es mucho menor que la producida en los otros ejercicios de la crisis (menos 841.465 afiliados en 2008 respecto al 2007 y menos 218.857 en 2010 respecto al 2009).

*Séptimo:* esta reducción en el ritmo de caída de los afiliados a la Seguridad Social, siendo cierta, debe ser matizada, porque en términos de empleo equivalente a tiempo completo la supuesta mejoría es mucho menor de lo que parece. Y ello obedece a que durante el 2013 ha mejorado el volumen de personas inscritas en la Seguridad Social, pero ha empeorado significativamente la calidad de sus contratos. Se ha sustituido empleo a tiempo indefinido por temporal, y sobre todo a tiempo completo con empleo a tiempo parcial.

*Octavo:* *los datos de Contabilidad Nacional del tercer trimestre del 2013 (INE) dan 13.579.800 empleos equivalentes a tiempo completo, exactamente 515.300 menos que hace un año*. Y eso mismo es lo que detectan los datos desglosados de afiliados a la Seguridad Social del 2013. A pesar de que no me ha parecido verlos en la nota facilitada por el Gobierno a los medios de comunicación, se pueden obtener de la web de la Tesorería de la Seguridad Social.

*Noveno:* lo que dicen los datos desglosados por tipo de contratos del Régimen General de la Seguridad Social confirma los datos de Contabilidad Nacional del INE. No hay más empleo: lo que se ha producido es un trasvase de empleo a tiempo completo a tiempo parcial. Así, en diciembre del 2013 hay 6.115.158 afiliados con contrato indefinido a jornada completa, que son 208.777 menos que los 6.323.935 existentes a comienzo del 2013. En cambio, han aumentado los contratos indefinidos a tiempo parcial en 3.646 entre diciembre y enero del 2013. Pero los afiliados que más han aumentado son los que tienen contratos temporales a jornada completa, de los 1.688.131 de enero de 2013 a los 1.788.862 de diciembre –un crecimiento de 100.731–. Y sobre todo, han crecido los temporales a tiempo parcial, que han pasado de 1.264.571 a comienzos de año a los 1.396.625 en diciembre 2013, 132.054 más contratos temporales a tiempo parcial.

*Décimo:* *el resumen de todos estos datos es que en España no se está creando empleo, sino que, simplemente, se está transformando el que existe a más precario*. Entiendan ahora por qué el Decreto ley 16/2013 para “flexibilizar el empleo parcial”. Como no se crea empleo, hay que distribuirlo de manera insolidaria. Como no cambia la realidad, que cambie la imagen que reciben los ciudadanos. Eso es exactamente lo que ha hecho hoy el Gobierno.

*ADDENDA.* Y si el empleo no mejora, lo que claramente empeora son los niveles de cobertura de las personas desempleadas. La tasa de cobertura –personas que reciben alguna prestación en relación a las registradas como desempleadas– ha caído hasta el 61,43%, un 8 % menos que a finales del 2011, que era del 69,2. Y también ha caído la calidad de esta cobertura. Mientras que en 2011 la mitad de los que recibían prestación era contributiva, 2 años después, en 2013, las contributivas solo son el 46,4 del total de personas que la reciben. O sea, 1.237.900 personas de un total de 4.727.814 desempleados registrados, escasamente el 26%. No resulta extraño que el aumento de la desigualdad, de la pobreza y de la pobreza extrema se haya disparado, aunque Rajoy se atreva a decir que sobre pobreza no hay estadísticas.


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

Empieza la funcion.

Thx bertok.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

hannibal en breve miro acs e iberdrola con el mitshubishi aoki.

comentar que la señal de cambio de kumo se suele usar de confirmación aunque también por si sola vale.

retroceder a posts de anoche sobre las 11 y mira el análisis de ANR que bertok flipaba


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

Señores liquidez en cuenta o gastrointestinal?


Vaaamoooooo!!!!!!1


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Lo hemos dicho unos cuantos de forma machacona, *el que tenga capital será Dios en Expaña*.

Separación de clases y lumpen everywhere. Toda la peña ondeando los titulillos conseguidos en la hunbersidá :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

México 2.0, próximamente en sus pantallas ienso:


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

Remontada americana en marcha.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

Corte a la baja con volumen. Objetivo en minutos 9784


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal en breve miro acs e iberdrola con el mitshubishi aoki.
> 
> comentar que la señal de cambio de kumo se suele usar de confirmación aunque también por si sola vale.
> 
> retroceder a posts de anoche sobre las 11 y mira el análisis de ANR que bertok flipaba



Lo de ANR para un fake, poco volumen y el retroceso intradiario que hizo ayer huele muy mal.

La estoy siguiendo en el rabioso intrasegundo ::::::

Ojo hoy con los 7,20$

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 16:00 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Corte a la baja con volumen. Objetivo en minutos 9784



Flanele, he consultado la bola de cristal y este año vamos a tener guano para dar y regalar.

Que destrozo de gacelillas :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de ANR para un fake, poco volumen y el retroceso intradiario que hizo ayer huele muy mal.
> 
> La estoy siguiendo en el rabioso intrasegundo ::::::
> 
> ...




Cuando pasen unos días daré mi versión...pero como diga alcista otra vez me matáis :: "rimember el año pasado"


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Al loraco, que pájaro viene sin plumilla 8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

Frandererre update thy blog, primer aviso. 


(No me valen rollos de esperar a simulaciones, unas boobies al menos)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Esperamos esa actualización


----------



## sinnombrex (3 Ene 2014)

Portugal telecom + 9%


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando pasen unos días daré mi versión...pero como diga alcista otra vez me matáis :: "rimember el año pasado"



Nadal también pierde un set de vez en cuando. Los que le seguimos desde hace tiempo sabemos de sus habilidades. Y la verdad, se agradece que alguien de su versión a tan largo plazo sabiendo la casa de putas de que es este negocio.



bertok dijo:


> Al loraco, que pájaro viene sin plumilla 8:8:8:



Ya gasté la bala ayer, pero sí, tiene pinta de irse pa'bajo. La vela de ayer fue fea, fea. 7.11$ y bajando... que perra. 

Al menos la Imtech en verde después de dos meses :Baile::Baile:


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corte a la baja con volumen. Objetivo en minutos 9784



Como aguanta este mini soporte 980x....15:54 16:08, salvado in extremis..volverán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

sale alcista y ya no me ajunto, así que vaya cocinando de forma adecuada esos datos para que salga operación guano duradero 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> comentar que la señal de cambio de kumo se suele usar de confirmación aunque también por si sola vale.



Cierto, pero se supone que el punto fuerte de este indicador es que haya varios sub indicadores, y si estos no se ponen de acuerdo yo desde luego no pondría dinero en ese caso de Iberdrola, ni corto ni largo. O mejor dicho, no con ese indicador, los demás si no recuerdo mal no daban entrada pero si que seguua alcista (veremos por cuanto)

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roninn (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando pasen unos días daré mi versión...*pero como diga alcista* otra vez me matáis :: "rimember el año pasado"


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Las imtech me estan empezando a preocupar ya van a por el 5%.Ya estan mas caras que cuando las compre....Malditas leyes de Montoro


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cierto, pero se supone que el punto fuerte de este indicador es que haya varios sub indicadores, y si estos no se ponen de acuerdo yo desde luego no pondría dinero en ese caso de Iberdrola, ni corto ni largo. O mejor dicho, no con ese indicador, los demás si no recuerdo mal no daban entrada pero si que seguua alcista (veremos por cuanto)
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Iberdrola fue una de las tres que comenté hace varios días, que por mis indicadores, eran las más fuertes a corto. De las pocas que tenían poder para aguantar la caída del ibex o sumar pequeñas subidas.


----------



## sinnombrex (3 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Portugal telecom + 9%



Me vuelvo a citar para decir, que estan subiendo el 9% con casi el doble de volumen que el pico maximo de volumen que visto en prorealtime en una temporada muy larga. Edito... segun mi broker eso no es cierto.

Me estoy pensando la entrada, pero me jode entrar despues de un +9%


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

Yo creo que para saber si conviene invertir en un índice de un país en una deflación como la actual hay que mirar su deuda, la pública y la exterior. Luego hay que ver lo que piensa hacer el banco central con esa deuda. En el caso de Europa no creo que se lancen a hacer una QE estilo USA, los del norte nunca le darían esa facilidad a los del sur. :fiufiu:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Ene 2014)

Las Imtech siguen sin desfallecer a toda máquina y con volumen.

Las Apple son las que tienen ahora una encrucijada en los 545$ Ahí deberían rebotar para irse a los 600

Por cierto, alguno de ustedes opera con Interactive Brokers?


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

Tema IBEX

Un adelanto a corto-medio plazo:

Siguiendo lo que dije el otro día y proyectando el IF e IFC ibex, tenemos que nos vamos a 94xx....peeeeeero, en ese punto nos frenamos. Lateral alcista...febrero-marzo (10 miles cortos)se ponen a tono ambos indicadores y podemos tener guano premium.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Buenas Imtech tardes


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

GRAFICO DE IBERDROLA DE HANNIBAL:






- Aún no hay corte de roja y azul y la del precio retrasado (marrón) no ha cortado al precio al alza. De hecho le golpea y cae y corta a la roja. Además el precio no ha salido de la kumo por arriba. Yo me espero un día por lo menos.


El de ACS:





Señal el 18Dic y entradas más tarde también





Estos 2 habría que mirar en semanal también


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las imtech me estan empezando a preocupar ya van a por el 5%.Ya estan mas caras que cuando las compre....Malditas leyes de Montoro



Madre mía, 2.34€ del tirón, si se da la vuelta ahí me superloleo..

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Hannibal (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> GRAFICO DE IBERDROLA DE HANNIBAL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo dije y repito que en Iberdrola no pondría un euro ni corto ni largo porque pinta lateral a corto y medio plazo. ACS si ha dado entrada clara a largo, pero con lo conservador que es este indicador creo que llegamos tarde 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-aeroestructuras-alava-600-trabajadores.html

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 09:46 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Yo dije y repito que en Iberdrola no pondría un euro ni corto ni largo porque pinta lateral a corto y medio plazo. ACS si ha dado entrada clara a largo, pero con lo conservador que es este indicador creo que llegamos tarde
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Sí, es para entrar con las señales, ya que además se pierde algo, como para tardar!!

Ya habrá otros momentos



en semanales AMBOS SON ALCISTAS


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre mía, 2.34€ del tirón, si se da la vuelta ahí me superloleo..
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Ustec piensa que eso es lo que va a suceder? Darse la vuelta?ienso:


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Nadal también pierde un set de vez en cuando. Los que le seguimos desde hace tiempo sabemos de sus habilidades. Y la verdad, se agradece que alguien de su versión a tan largo plazo sabiendo la casa de putas de que es este negocio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mandrilada ongoing ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ustec piensa que eso es lo que va a suceder? Darse la vuelta?ienso:



Ay manitooo, yo que se cuate!!!
Las cosas magufas no dicen que ojetes toriles vayan a ser oradados wey!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corte a la baja con volumen. Objetivo en minutos 9784



Han tardado, pero han caído y ahí se han frenado....de momento.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

2 día seguidos FCC+su cementera (todavía tendré boleto) subiendo o cayendo menos que el índice... mmmm

Panamá...

habrá que vigilar eso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Han tardado, pero han caído y ahí se han frenado....de momento.



Deep hate....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tema IBEX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Espero que avises cuando llegue el guano Fran!


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> viendo cosas como el S&P 500 que no hay manera de que reviente yo ya me creo todo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vendidas las que llevo en 3,28 usd, desde 2,57 usd. Me quedo contento.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

bankia en 1,15 parece que tiene apoyo para el futuro...


y en 1,05, que se ha pasado 1h ahí


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mandrilada ongoing ....



Eso para los que vais a corto plazo

Yo voy subido desde los 6$ y ya puede bajar a 5 o a 4 que hasta que no llegue a 30$ no pongo ordenes de venta.

Es el único valor que no me preocupa lo que haga.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso para los que vais a corto plazo
> 
> Yo voy subido desde los 6$ y ya puede bajar a 5 o a 4 que hasta que no llegue a 30$ no pongo ordenes de venta.
> 
> Es el único valor que no me preocupa lo que haga.



Buen momento para entrar quien esté fuera .


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Espero que avises cuando llegue el guano Fran!



Lo mismo que cuando avisé en este post...

BOLSA IF: Niveles 17 de Junio

!QUe tiempos cuando andábamos por debajo de 8 miles!!! :


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las imtech me estan empezando a preocupar ya van a por el 5%.Ya estan mas caras que cuando las compre....Malditas leyes de Montoro









en verde, estoy en verdeeeeee







Ayer todo en rojo, hoy todo en verde. Viscofan lleva unos dias buenos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

Patrocinadores Premium...
Nocookies - FC Bayern München AG


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Twitter vuelve a los $70 ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

Ojo con los usanos que vuelven a desplomar. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

Ese 1% de diferencia de toooodo el día entre BBVA y SAN?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

Y TSLA en 150$...manda carallo.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ese 1% de diferencia de toooodo el día entre BBVA y SAN?



Yo lo tengo claro 
IFC San 68%
IFC BBVA 92%

Peor posicionado a corto el BBVA...caídas a corto desde hace unos días muy probables. :


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> en verde, estoy en verdeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya jugarreta me ha metido el señor mercado:::::::XX: Mejor tomárselo a risa....Y eso que era una acción aburrida ..la madre que la pario

La mayor posición en el fondo iberico de bestinver esta en modo pepino extremo

a por el 10% que va

PORTUGAL TELECOM SGPS-SP ADR (PT:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## kuroi (3 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Vendidas las que llevo en 3,28 usd, desde 2,57 usd. Me quedo contento.



yo tambien estoy fuera a 3,20 $ desde 2,60$

buenas plusvis!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya jugarreta me ha metido el señor mercado:::::::XX: Mejor tomárselo a risa....Y eso que era una acción aburrida ..la madre que la pario
> 
> La mayor posición en el fondo iberico de bestinver esta en modo pepino extremo
> 
> ...



No te hagas sandre...Si estas en Bestinver algo rascaras, no?


----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

Hola. Alguien tiene Twitter? Entré a 65,19. Ya le saco un 7%. Creo que se va a máximos. Cómo lo veís? Gracias...


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya jugarreta me ha metido el señor mercado:::::::XX: Mejor tomárselo a risa....Y eso que era una acción aburrida ..la madre que la pario
> 
> La mayor posición en el fondo iberico de bestinver esta en modo pepino extremo
> 
> ...



recuerdas como se nos fue por el retrete en cosa de dos días...ayy, parece que fue ayer! bueno, de hecho no hará más de un mes. Y ahí está como una campeona, se nos volverá a hundir la semana que viene de nuevo? vete tu saber


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

bueno.

SP red again, veremos si se torna "bonito"

qué recuerdos


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Gorki dijo:


> Hola. Alguien tiene Twitter? Entré a 65,19. Ya le saco un 7%. Creo que se va a máximos. Cómo lo veís? Gracias...



El problema de TWTR es que no tiene plan de negocio, no parece ser monetizable. 
Y si no generas caja, no vales una chusta.
Yo estoy dentro desde la IPO y las estoy dejando correr


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las imtech me estan empezando a preocupar ya van a por el 5%.Ya estan mas caras que cuando las compre....Malditas leyes de Montoro



Yo las venderé el 9 de noviembre, no antes :rolleye:

Me han vendido 1000 coloniales a .713, mínimo del día hecho por mí, ya verás el gap a la baja que me voy a comer el lunes :: en paquetitos de 150 y el último de 400 desde 16:47:38 a 16:48:36... pensaba que eran las E.on a 13.48 ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

Be Prepared For Stocks To Crash - Business Insider
jojojo! ::


----------



## paulistano (3 Ene 2014)

Crack, crash y bandicoot.... Llevamos con el guano años
... Cansa ya el tema.... Habrá corrección y luego a seguir subiendo... Al tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Be Prepared For Stocks To Crash - Business Insider
> jojojo! ::



hoijaaa!! que la noticia es de cuando Mr P todavía usaba el análisis técnico para hinvertir ienso:

:XX:


----------



## Sr. Pérez (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2 día seguidos FCC+su cementera (todavía tendré boleto) subiendo o cayendo menos que el índice... mmmm
> 
> Panamá...
> 
> habrá que vigilar eso



Desde la completa aisnorancia... ¿qué está ustec sugiriéndo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hannibal yo ya estoy dentro de Acs con Alba.Es de las constructoras que mas ha reducido su deuda a lo largo de 2013 y para 2014 esta previsto que lo deje en 1xebitda



A Florentino le hicieron un permaban en Panamá cuando dijo que la oferta de Sacyr era una temeridad y recurrió el concurso. Lo que no explican en prensa es que ese contrato se lo llevó Sacyr por las "gestiones" del puto PSOE, lo mismo que la operación Repsol. Debe ser que Del Rivero tiene una buena herramienta y que Zapatero es tan maricón como Bujarrajoy, los dos hacen de maquinista ::
Lo bueno de todo esto es que podremos comprar Repsol a precios de saldo y habrá una empresa castuzopalillera menos en Hispanistán.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Corte a la baja con volumen. Objetivo en minutos 9784



muy bien FranR...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Parece que los Reyes no traerán carbón el lunes ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A Florentino le hicieron un permaban en Panamá cuando dijo que la oferta de Sacyr era una temeridad y recurrió el concurso. Lo que no explican en prensa es que ese contrato se lo llevó Sacyr por las "gestiones" del puto PSOE, lo mismo que la operación Repsol. Debe ser que Del Rivero tiene una buena herramienta y que Zapatero es tan maricón como Bujarrajoy, los dos hacen de maquinista ::
> Lo bueno de todo esto es que podremos comprar Repsol a precios de saldo y habrá una empresa castuzopalillera menos en Hispanistán.



En 2009 con el plan e Sacyr nos levanto medio Madrid

Estación de sol: intercambiador de metro y cercanías

Ves ese esperpento...pues ellos fueron los responsables, al menos sirve para que los manifestantes se suban a la cristalera:XX:

El canciller panameño no se fiaba de Sacyr: Hay algo que no funciona. Es un gran error - Noticias de España

¿No se fiaban y aun así los contrataron?

Es sabido que al Psoe son mas afines Sacyr y Acciona y con el PP ACS y OHL


----------



## burbujas (3 Ene 2014)

carboneras con caidas importantes... nada de barrida de stop loss y para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

pillad carbon pal 6  

ke azei , servidor aki con unas dunkel viendo ted :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Ha visto que en la web del PSOE regalan folios? Podrá tradear hasta el infinito y más allá ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha visto que en la web del PSOE regalan folios? Podrá tradear hasta el infinito y más allá ::



di que si amiguito mariconson


----------



## Klendathu (3 Ene 2014)

Parece que el komechici ese tambien lo tienen los leoncios

El expresidente de Sacyr vendió 11 millones de euros en acciones de la compañía el 23 de diciembre


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

esas expresiones bajunas por favor :ouch:

que hijo de satanas el ted :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2014)

Creo que habla Berny esta noche, por eso no van ni delante ni atrás


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2014)

pero el judio loco no se habia retirado ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Creo que habla Berny esta noche, por eso no van ni delante ni atrás



Pero, no se había pirado ya?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Desde la completa aisnorancia... ¿qué está ustec sugiriéndo?



Pues sugiero lo que llevo 2 días diciendo:


sabiendo que SOROS y GATES se han metido en FCC...
FCC se dispara. Todos siguen a Soros y Gates - Noticias sobre fcc


Le añades esto:

Economía/Empresas.- (Ampliación) Cementos Portland 'ficha' a un exdirectivo de Cemex como presidente - elEconomista.es


A qué no sabes de quién son los fondos mayoritarios en la panameña CEMEX? Philippe Jabre - Jabre Capital Partners - 2013 Stock Picks and Performance - Insider Monkey

Y a qué no sabes qué hizo este fondo contra Sacyr?
Los

A qué no sabes quién tiene el 1% de CEMEX también "casualmente"?
Soros Fund Management 3Q 13F: Holdings As Of Sep 30 - NASDAQ.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Barbas a 20:30, sin POMO, a las 20:00 sale el expreso diario que los viernes suele ser bastante violento. Take care out there.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

El Gobierno argentino obliga a las elctricas a compensar por los apagones

ENEL pase por caja


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero el judio loco no se habia retirado ienso:



Por oro eso dijo...recomendo el vil metal cuando estaba a 1800.Soros suele recomendar lo contrario de lo que el hace


----------



## juanfer (3 Ene 2014)

Los usanos no van a tener la típica subida de las 8 del POMO.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Señores, casi las ocho. No perdamos las buenas costumbres de los viernes.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

uy! las ocho!! toca ducha!


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)




----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Twitter vuelve a los $70 ...



Entré ayer a 65, la han llevado hasta 70,43 y ahora la mantienen en 69 (no es mal número)), el tema es si tiene fuerza de 70 para arriba...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señores, casi las ocho. No perdamos las buenas costumbres de los viernes.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero, no se había pirado ya?



Creo que no, bueno al menos en la web de la FED. Da una conferencia esta noche en la American Economic Association a las 20:30 hora de aquí.

PD. Disculpe el retraso en responder


----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El problema de TWTR es que no tiene plan de negocio, no parece ser monetizable.
> Y si no generas caja, no vales una chusta.
> Yo estoy dentro desde la IPO y las estoy dejando correr



Desde 45???


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

Bertok, el porno en imageshack dura cero coma


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

ala, a ver si venden trenes y molinillos a troche y moche y suben como la espuma :rolleye:

Alstom entrega a Dubai el primer tranvía del mundo que se alimenta de energía por el suelo

Alstom firma 2 contratos de 400 millones de euros en energía eólica en Brasil ? Energía alternativa ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Energía alternativa en lainformacion.com


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bertok, el porno en imageshack dura cero coma



pero si va vestida :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

Le van a dar otro arreón a Twitter, a ver si le saco un 10%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ala, a ver si venden trenes y molinillos a troche y moche y suben como la espuma :rolleye:
> 
> Alstom entrega a Dubai el primer tranvía del mundo que se alimenta de energía por el suelo
> 
> Alstom firma 2 contratos de 400 millones de euros en energía eólica en Brasil ? Energía alternativa ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Energía alternativa en lainformacion.com



yavestruz. Aqui teníamos a un premio nobel que se hidrataba por el ojal....


----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

Increíble como menean TWITTER


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

Estas son las previsiones S&P 500 a finales de 2014:
Deutsche Bank: 1.850
Barclays: 1.900
Goldman Sachs: 1.900
BMX Capital: 1.900
Nomura: 1.925
Jefferies: 1.950
UBS: 1.950
RBC: 1.950
Credit Suisse: 1.960
Citi 1.975
BofA Merrill Lynch: 2.000
Morgan Stanley: 2.014
JP Morgan: 2.075


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ala, a ver si venden trenes y molinillos a troche y moche y suben como la espuma :rolleye:
> 
> Alstom entrega a Dubai el primer tranvía del mundo que se alimenta de energía por el suelo
> 
> Alstom firma 2 contratos de 400 millones de euros en energía eólica en Brasil ? Energía alternativa ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Energía alternativa en lainformacion.com



Tengo fichada una constructora francesa (bouyegues) que no tiene mala pinta y que viendo su ultimo informe por lo visto trabajan con alstom.Alstom me recuerda a Thyssen, tiene divisiones muy rentables pero otras son autenticos pesos muertos.El negocio de los trenes no es facil de replicar,se necesita una infraestructura y un volumen de facturacion importante, de hecho los actores son los que son, es muy dificil entrar de nuevas en el sector.El mantenimiento de trenes igual que el de ascensores da bastante oxigeno


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Ene 2014)

Para compensar la morena pongo una rubia.


----------



## Klendathu (3 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Estas son las previsiones S&P 500 a finales de 2014:
> Deutsche Bank: 1.850
> Barclays: 1.900
> Goldman Sachs: 1.900
> ...



Vaya coincidencia::::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2014)

Ya que ha salido el tema del negocio de los trenes me gustaria hacer una pequeña apreciacion que tambien vale para Gamesa.Por un lado esta la fabricacion y por otro el mantenimiento,la rentabilidad de uno u otro negocio no tiene nada que ver asi como su comportamiento en el fcf.Por ej fabricando puede que los fcf no reluzcan porque se pagan a plazos...en ese caso se empiezan a acumular activos corrientes, ese dinero el dia que es cobrado mete un balon de oxigeno considerable en cash flow.Son dos de los motivos de la espectacular subida de gamesa, ha empezado a generar fcf.En tecnicas pasa algo parecido pero no es tan descarado porque son proyectos llave en mano


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2014)

¿Era JP o GS quien daba 1850 para finales de 2013? Lo clavaron.

Esas predicciones para 2014 implican lateralidad.



bankiero dijo:


> Estas son las previsiones S&P 500 a finales de 2014:
> Deutsche Bank: 1.850
> Barclays: 1.900
> Goldman Sachs: 1.900
> ...


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2014)

Aquí hay un "how to win 200,000 usd investing 60,000 usd half/half".


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ene 2014)

Feliz año!! un poco tardio... Alguien ha tirado un poco el ibex pero nada, todavia mi sensacion es esta:
[YOUTUBE]gWU9vip5Do8[/YOUTUBE]
Ya ni creo en los reyes magos, tampoco en pandoro








saludos


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

After trim to QE, Fed no less committed to stimulus: Bernanke - Yahoo Finance

27 días le quedan al pollo

y seguimos para arriba a 75.000 minolles por mes


VAAAAAAAAMMMOSSSSSSS


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (3 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Estas son las previsiones S&P 500 a finales de 2014:
> Deutsche Bank: 1.850
> Barclays: 1.900
> Goldman Sachs: 1.900
> ...



También es casualidad que ninguno prevea recortes, aunque sea poco todos esperan subidas.


----------



## Gorki (3 Ene 2014)

Paran Twitter en 70, qué listos son...


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yavestruz. Aqui teníamos a un premio nobel que se hidrataba por el ojal....



solo le digo una cosa, eso que dice es .....


----------



## inversobres (3 Ene 2014)

Pepinazo americano, lo sabia al final la tenian que liar e irse solos.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 21:20 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Los usanos no van a tener la típica subida de las 8 del POMO.



Me temo que si hamijo, me temo que si.


----------



## goldberg (3 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos, no había escrito nada aquí, pero estoy al tanto de las evoluciones bursátiles gracias entre otros a este buen hilo.

Estoy practicando con el indicador Ichumoku que sugirió Ane y me he dado cuenta de algunas cosas:

La nube (Kumo) que forma este indicador sigue de manera bastante fiel la media ponderada de 30 semanas.

El indicador se programa con valores 9,26 y 52 para gráficos diarios. (9 días, 26 semanas, 52 meses) ajustado al trading japones original.

Se mejora la respuesta adaptando estos valores al trading actual ajustando los parametros con valores 7 u 8 , 22 y 44.

La duda me surge cuando utilizo el Ichimoku con escala semanal ya que si mantengo los parametros anteriores la nube NO SIGUE LA MEDIA PONDERADA DE 30 SEMANAS.

Modificandolos a 2,6 y 11 la nube recobra el sentido y parece todo más lógico.

¿Que opinaís habría que modificarlos para trabajar en escala semanal de precios?

Un saludo a Ane y gracias a todos por compartir lo que sabéis.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> También es casualidad que ninguno prevea recortes, aunque sea poco todos esperan subidas.



Estos nunca dirán que va a bajar, va en contra de su negocio. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

> Se mejora la respuesta adaptando estos valores al trading actual ajustando los parametros con valores 7 u 8 , 22 y 44.




A mi con esto me da más falsas señales casi todo lo que probé ayer.

Otros también usan el 8-29-34


Claro, puede ser que esta mierda de semanas son más cortas y raras? Por eso?

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 14:40 ----------

Since the trading week is five days, youmay want to modify the parameters to:

7from9,

22from26, and

44from52.




Obviamente si se pone 7-22-44 habría que contar 22 días, no 26 para cuando miremos el kumo y precio retrasado

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 14:48 ----------

miguel angel castillo moreno 
30/04/2013, 17:19

Buenas tardes Francisco, una única pega : creo que los parámetros deberían cambiarse. Cuando se creó el ichimoku, las sesiones bursátiles japonesas eran de 26 días (los Sábados también), deberíamos adaptarlo a 22,así que en vez de 52 poner 44 y finalmente en vez de 9 elegir 7 u 8. Habrá a quién no le parezca útil este índicador, pero es tan criticable como el uso de cualquier otro indicador. Su base son las medias y si eso no es algo que se utilice en análisis técnico que venga alguien y lo diga.


Francisco Javier Muñoz Alvarez Respuesta a miguel angel castillo moreno #7
30/04/2013, 18:00

Estimado Miguel Angel:
No te falta razón en lo del número de días que hay que tener en cuenta, pero yo personalmente sigo utilizando la numeración original, y te puedo decir que sobre este aspecto puedes leer en la página 16 del libro "Ichimoku Charts, An introduction to Ichimoku Kinko Clouds" de Nicole Elliot, que este autor también se decanta por el número de días con el que se creó, razonando que es el dato que se utiliza más veces en el ámbito internacional.
Gracias por tu comentario. Un saludo.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 14:55 ----------

...
...
... 

*First off Ichimoku does not use 26 periods because of the Japanese work week.* The developer of Ichimoku spent almost 5 years studying number theory in order to arrive at his number sequence (9, 17, 26, 33, 42, 65, 76, 129, 172 etc.) There is a whole component to Ichimoku which isn't taught about time theory which has to do with the locations of pivots around this number sequence.


...
...
...


*The main ichimoku settings are based on the ichimoku number system, primarily the 9,17,26 numbers which are considered the basic numbers.*

9+17=26
9 is a basic number and a part of the tenkan
The 26 is the kijun
26 x2 = 52 which is part of senkou span b

That is a basic breakdown, but what im saying to be clear is to only use the traditional ichimoku settings
As they are based on ichimoku number theory, not the days in the work week


----------



## amago45 (3 Ene 2014)

Gorki dijo:


> Desde 45???



Entré cuando el broker pudo comprar, 47,39


----------



## goldberg (3 Ene 2014)

Gracias Ane, pero no veo nada respecto al trading semanal.

Cuando visualizo un valor en escala semanal ( si se utilizan 9,26,52 ó 7,22,44) la nube esta demasiado abajo (en periodos alcistas) o demasiado arriba (en periodos bajistas)

Si analizas en escala semanal ya me comentarás.

Un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Ene 2014)

Yo con los sistemas que trabajo tengo que usar el periodo de 1 hora.
Si intento bajar me inflo a señales falsas y si intento subir entra muy tarde y sale muy tarde con lo que no aprovecho casi nada las tendencias. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Gracias Ane, pero no veo nada respecto al trading semanal.
> 
> Cuando visualizo un valor en escala semanal ( si se utilizan 9,26,52 ó 7,22,44) la nube esta demasiado abajo (en periodos alcistas) o demasiado arriba (en periodos bajistas)
> 
> ...



Ichimoku Number Theory - An Introduction | 2nd Skies Forex


Aquí está explicado muy bien
Venga: para no cansar a los demás:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> saludos



Da la sensación de que ahí hay mondongo...


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Ene 2014)

No sé si alguien lo ha puesto ya pero por si acaso para ver quienes están en el avispero de bankia... tiene buena pinta que los minoristas están saliendo como locos del valor, el típico juego del ratón y el jato

Analisis por agencias de Bankia | Blog | Bolsa.com


----------



## juanfer (3 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pepinazo americano, lo sabia al final la tenian que liar e irse solos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 21:20 ----------
> 
> ...



El sp ya sube sin POMO.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> El sp ya sube sin POMO.



pero tiene la promesa que aunque no esté bernanke, no les van a dejar solos.

eso ha dicho el lendalerendakari más o menos


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Carboneras usanas

El corto plazo de Arch Coal tiene mala pinta. Ojo con los 4,35$



El corto plazo de Alpha Natural Resources peor todavía. Ojo en los 6,50$


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Carboneras usanas
> 
> El corto plazo de Arch Coal tiene mala pinta. Ojo con los 4,35$
> 
> ...



Ayer para nuestro colega nipón, ANR tenía buen aspecto si hoy hacía un poco mejor. Aún así, no está mal del todo. Muy parecido a ayer este indicador


Ha hecho mínimo en 6,91 (casualmente es el nivel inferior del kumo) ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2014)

Bernanke: "La recuperación económica todavía está incompleta" - elEconomista.es

La decisión adoptada en diciembre por la Fed de reducir levemente su apoyo monetario a la reactivación no significa, para el líder de la Fed, "una limitación de su compromiso para mantener una política monetaria altamente flexible por el tiempo que sea necesario".


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

Bertok, además tienes una divergencia alcista en este último pico con el RSI-CCI-Estos

en Anarrosa


Yo creo que va para arriba


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ayer para nuestro colega nipón, ANR tenía buen aspecto si hoy hacía un poco mejor. Aún así, no está mal del todo. Muy parecido a ayer este indicador
> 
> 
> Ha hecho mínimo en 6,91 (casualmente es el nivel inferior del kumo) ::



En ANR la trolleada de ayer de ceerar tan lejos del máximo intradiario y por debajo de la DTB del canal bajista ..... ya señalaba que había algo malo.

No termina de acompañar el volumen ni en la subida ni en la bajada.

Están jugando con el valor.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2014 at 23:40 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Bertok, además tienes una divergencia alcista en este último pico con el RSI-CCI-Estos
> 
> en Anarrosa
> 
> ...



Puede ser, pero siempre doy mayor relevancia a la pauta de precios. Ese canal bajista debe poner muy nervioso a los larguistas de corto plazo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Ene 2014)

tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.

Y todos en el mercado español.

En usa no pienso entrar, en uk tampoco, en el alemán tampoco.

Quier entrar en países nordicos.
¿qué me aconsejais?
Noruega o suecia.Sería deuda pública o grandes compañías tipo Nokia, abstenerse chicharros nordicos congelados.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...




Invierte en Bitcoins Zparo que es más de lo tuyo......humo.


PD: Por cierto que tal tus Coloniales?


----------



## egarenc (3 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Zparo, he leído por ahí que te levantas 200k al año ::::::

Corría el rumor que te follabas a una manager y que la metiste un boli en el ojo tras un ataque de cuernos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

¿ya llegaste a jefazo en McKinsey?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Lo metía todo esta semana a Atresmedia y Tecnocom. :fiufiu:


----------



## Garmont (4 Ene 2014)

Con respecto a las carboneras y valorando mucho vuestro trabajo de análisis a corto no se si tiene mucho sentido analizarlas por separado. Casi siempre van de la mano...


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos currate el personaje un poco mas,se ve la trolleada a km.Con el jalapeño al menos me rio


----------



## juanfer (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Deberías diversificar mas y en varios paises.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



El hilo de pequeños inversores está en guardería . 

P.D. Tenemos que dar un toque de atención al portero del hilo, no ha comprobado los 25 cm. mínimos de carajo.  y se nos ha colado un pequeño hinverso pichicorto. :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2014)




----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Jejje, y todos entrando al trapo.....


----------



## Zparo reincidente (4 Ene 2014)

joder es verdad,y tengo propiedades...y no he cumplido los 30


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> joder es verdad,y tengo propiedades...y no he cumplido los 30



Joder que grande eres :XX::XX: ...yo lo cambiaba por el gato!!! 

P.D. Dame un thanks y tienes colega para tiempo.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (4 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Joder que grande eres :XX::XX: ...yo lo cambiaba por el gato!!!
> 
> P.D. Dame un thanks y tienes colega para tiempo.



venga va,pero que sepas que es verdad


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

no te han dicho que sin 30 no se entra?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Ene 2014)

Yo sigo pensando que los usanos se van a desplomar.
La razón es obvia, uno no puede imprimirse su camino a la prosperidad. :fiufiu:
Si la riqueza sale de las impresoras es como decir que el que trabaja es idiota. 
Para el que tenga tiempo:
QE: Euthanasia of the economy? | Credit Writedowns

JOJOJO!::


----------



## Sr. Pérez (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues sugiero lo que llevo 2 días diciendo:
> 
> 
> sabiendo que SOROS y GATES se han metido en FCC...
> ...



Ahhh... vale, pensaba yo en otra cosa... 

Lo dicho, desde la más completa aisnorancia. Muchas gracias por iluminar al perdido. Dios se lo pague con unas bonitas plusvalías.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Preguntele a Sor Maria Asunción, creo que ella podrá indicarle el buen camino. estos dias anda por otros hilos pescando almas descarriadas. Haran buena pareja


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Donde se ha metido atman?Tengo ganas de saber que nuevo cacharro tecnologico se agenciado por navidades


----------



## amago45 (4 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
Ichimoku tutorial https://www.ichimokutrade.com/articles/Ichimoku_Ebook.pdf

Citigroup y Bank of América dan señal fuerte en USA
Iberdrola señal débil en España
FIAT en fuga en Italia

Adjunto pantallazo de Citigroup y tal: 
-cruce de medias encima de nube
-cierre de hace 26 días encima de nube
-ultimo velón Heikin Ashi

y para reforzar Vigia y Estocástico pepones, pero sin mano fuerte


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde se ha metido atman?Tengo ganas de saber que nuevo *cacharro tecnologico *se agenciado por navidades




Estoy fatal, había leído *chicharro tecnológico *::

Buenos días, a ver si engaño a la jefa para que me prepare otro café a mi, hoy toca vuelta al gym


----------



## egarenc (4 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy fatal, había leído *chicharro tecnológico *::
> 
> Buenos días, a ver si engaño a la jefa para que me prepare otro café a mi, hoy toca vuelta al gym



Tiene merito con este tiempo :thumbup:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 10:05 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que los usanos se van a desplomar.
> La razón es obvia, uno no puede imprimirse su camino a la prosperidad. :fiufiu:
> Si la riqueza sale de las impresoras es como decir que el que trabaja es idiota.
> Para el que tenga tiempo:
> QE: Euthanasia of the economy? | Credit Writedowns



Hombre tener tanques, misiles y esos gadgets son un buen soporte para que tus impresoras impriman con éxito.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 10:11 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Tengo fichada una constructora francesa (bouyegues) que no tiene mala pinta y que viendo su ultimo informe por lo visto trabajan con alstom.Alstom me recuerda a Thyssen, tiene divisiones muy rentables pero otras son autenticos pesos muertos.El negocio de los trenes no es facil de replicar,se necesita una infraestructura y un volumen de facturacion importante, de hecho los actores son los que son, es muy dificil entrar de nuevas en el sector.El mantenimiento de trenes igual que el de ascensores da bastante oxigeno



Miraré esa constructora, de todas formas a Alstom solo le pido que se acerque a los 30, que menos que un reward de un 10-15%?: el 50% lo dejamos para las imtech

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy fatal, había leído *chicharro tecnológico *::
> 
> Buenos días, a ver si engaño a la jefa para que me prepare otro café a mi, hoy toca vuelta al gym



Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta que el desencadenante de tu vuelta ha sido un simple comentario de tu jefa «gordi, me haces el desayuno?»

Y vuelta al gym no será rodearlo y volver a casa, no?


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

Buenos días y felices desayunos.



amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Ichimoku tutorial https://www.ichimokutrade.com/articles/Ichimoku_Ebook.pdf
> 
> Citigroup y Bank of América dan señal fuerte en USA
> ...



Coño, yo también espero una ligera subida de Iberdrola estos días. 
¿como habrá sabido el chichimoku que Iberdrola da dividendo el día 9? 
Qué bien os lo pasáis con las play-tools. 
Y yo todavía jugando al Quake 1 :: y echando las cuentas en pesetas con una calculadora casio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta que el desencadenante de tu vuelta ha sido un simple comentario de tu jefa «gordi, me haces el desayuno?»
> 
> Y vuelta al gym no será rodearlo y volver a casa, no?




A mi vuelta discutiremos sus palabras.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



Compra 12 pisos de 100,000 euros y ponlos de alquiler utilizando los otros 200,000 euros como seguro de cobro.

Serás rentista y un digno español que está sentado en su casa esperando que el dinero entre por la puerta (cierra las ventanas para que no se vaya ese mismo dinero)


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengo ahora mismo algo más de 1 millón de euros en acciones, y 400.000 en liquidez.
> 
> Y todos en el mercado español.
> 
> ...



ya está el tontolaba otra vez por aquí

pero si hace un mes sólo tenias 300.000... ¿de dónde has sacado la pasta?
¿tu otro multinick es Depeche?








Supongo que os habéis fijado en lo mucho que la favorece el peinado.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

Iberdrola no da señal de compra del todo. A muy corto puede.
Chikou por debajo del precio
Justo ayer rápida corta a lenta, sí pero es dentro del kumo. Pero el 2 de Diciembre se produjo el corte a la baja bueno, luego es probable que esto sea un repuntín corto.
Además en breve cambia el kumo a verde, y el precio está dentro del kumo, luego no es fuerte para nada.

El pichichidemoka en semanales dice que iberdrola es alcista, pero subirse a un carro alcista a pelo, sin buscar el punto de entrada... como que prefiero cogerlo antes. 


El 9 paga dividendo? Pues el 8 entonces realizan una barrida de stops a lo bankia el jueves 

En análisis más normal, puede caer a corto-medio plazo a 4.25-4.30 después de mediados de mes.




prefiero sugerir que mostrar , tono:


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Iberdrola no da señal de compra del todo. A muy corto puede.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ya, por eso ayer movió 650M en verde todo el día. Se ve que unas cuantas gacelillas han entrado de forma inconsciente.
Iberdrola en 5,20 después de resultados. Es lo que me dice mi sakakuartos particular.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya, por eso ayer movió 650M en verde todo el día. Se ve que unas cuantas gacelillas han entrado de forma inconsciente.
> Iberdrola en 5,20 después de resultados. Es lo que me dice mi sakakuartos particular.



Bien, bien, entonces preparo mi entrada en 4.30 o así una vez pagado el dividendo para trincar el 5,20


----------



## Hannibal (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prefiero sugerir que mostrar , tono:



Ya verás como la pare la juardia siví por no llevar cinturón de seguridad y partes del cuerpo por fuera del contorno del vehículo ::


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

Pues te digo otra más de mi indicador Kitapastuki. 
Bankia a 1,35 después de resultados

¿sugerir? hay algo más sugerente que esa sonrisa? esa mirada?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

Sin embargo, es demasiado pronto para pensar en ello. Tenemos multitud de soportes que romper por no decir que hay que esperar a la confirmación en gráfico mensual, es decir, ¡esperar un mes! Todo lo que se ve es feo. 





Aumenta el volumen con las bajadas de este jueves (aunque aún es bajo). Estamos en los mismos niveles de sobrecompra que los que teníamos a mediados de septiembre cuando corregimos 1.000 puntos en muy corto plazo. Pero a pesar de ello, debo decir que aún no hay un claro deterioro del aspecto técnico del Dow. De hecho, podríamos ver una corrección de los mismos 1.000 puntos y aún así únicamente corregiríamos un saludable 50% de la subida precedente. Lo dicho días atrás, a estar atentos a las próximas señales para obrar en consecuencia. 



y de aquí


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Madre mía donde se ha metido Sacyr...

[youtube]26i7kTCTJwc[/youtube]

Por lo visto de mayo-diciembre es la época de lluvias así que por narices la obra no se puede quedar a medias si no aquello se va a convertir en lodazal.En el video ya se han dado 3 percances


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sin embargo, es demasiado pronto para pensar en ello. Tenemos multitud de soportes que romper por no decir que hay que esperar a la confirmación en gráfico mensual, es decir, ¡esperar un mes! Todo lo que se ve es feo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estructura de abanicos es una de las pautas más bellas que hay en el análisis técnico. La he seguido durante muchos años y puedo decir que funciona mucho mejor en suelos, mayores o intermedios, de mercados bajistas que de mercados alcistas.

Para mercados bajistas, el hecho fundamental que incrementa la efectividad de la pauta es que el mínimo del 2º abanico sea menor que el mínimo del 1º abanico y que se apoye en éste. El suelo del 3º abanico debe ser más alto en precio que el suelo del 2 abanico.

Para mercados alcistas es justo al revés.

En la pauta del DOW, a pesar de echarle imaginación me cuesta mucho ver abanicos.

Caerá porque su estructura de precios es insostenible y deberá regresar a la DTA del movimiento primario.

Nos vamos a divertir.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

resumen del día entre abanicos y chumichumes:


----------



## juanfer (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mía donde se ha metido Sacyr...
> 
> [youtube]26i7kTCTJwc[/youtube]
> 
> Por lo visto de mayo-diciembre es la época de lluvias así que por narices la obra no se puede quedar a medias si no aquello se va a convertir en lodazal.En el video ya se han dado 3 percances



Sacyr contaba con el aval del Estado, por eso de vender humo, y nuestras empresas son las mejores del mundo mundial.

Esto nos va a costar otra ruina, +3 puntos de IVA.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La estructura de abanicos es una de las pautas más bellas que hay en el análisis técnico. La he seguido durante muchos años y puedo decir que funciona mucho mejor en suelos, mayores o intermedios, de mercados bajistas que de mercados alcistas.
> 
> Para mercados bajistas, el hecho fundamental que incrementa la efectividad de la pauta es que el mínimo del 2º abanico sea menor que el mínimo del 1º abanico y que se apoye en éste. El suelo del 3º abanico debe ser más alto en precio que el suelo del 2 abanico.
> 
> ...



curioso. en Codere. He trazado el de bajada desde los máximos depechianos, con el 15oct, lo respeta bien

y luego otro de mínimo a mínimo con el 19jun, también!!

Yo pensaba que solo era de un max a un mín. no que funcionaba entre mín o entre max


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

Trazad otra de abanicos para Zetaparo, que el mes pasado entró con tó lo gordo en sniace a 0,24 y andaba el hombre agobiado porque perdía 50 euros.

Bankia y sus figuras técnicas y sus fundamentales.

había y hay dos noticias que son las que marcan la pauta de Bankia

- Una fue la de su entrada en el Ibex.
- Otra serán el resultado de sus balances anuales.

El AT y el AF podéis tirarlo a la basura, indiquen lo que indiquen las velas japonesas, Macdonals y concordes.

Ojos antes que cerebro. Quieren que suba y subirá.

Esta gente ha acumulado a lo largo del 2013. Es mejor ir con ellos que contra ellos: 



















Quien compra y quien vende año 2013 | Stamina Traders


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Ene 2014)

Sacado de uno de los hilos del canal de Panamá, aquí tenemos un conforero que el lunes va a perder hasta la camisa con los palilleros de Sacyr. :fiufiu:



XXavier dijo:


> No soy accionista de Sacyr, pero estoy tentado de dar una orden de compra el lunes. Hay cierto riesgo, claro está, pero en mi opinión es muy pequeño, exagerado por los 'medios' diversos, y -en cambio- el beneficio puede ser muy alto.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Sacado de uno de los hilos del canal de Panamá, aquí tenemos un conforero que el lunes va a perder hasta la camisa con los palilleros de Sacyr. :fiufiu:



Déjale. Ese es uno de los que están en el otro lado ..... con su pan se lo coma.

A corto plazo puede rebotar,es probable.

A largo plazo está muerta Sacyr.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Ene 2014)

Tono ¿ sabes que significan D y DH antes del nombre. Por ejemplo compran iberdrolas y venden DH Santander o DH iberdrolas.

La D podría ser Derechos pero DH??


----------



## egarenc (4 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues te digo otra más de mi indicador Kitapastuki.
> Bankia a 1,35 después de resultados
> 
> ¿sugerir? hay algo más sugerente que esa sonrisa? esa mirada?



que mirada?


----------



## Tono (4 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tono ¿ sabes que significan D y DH antes del nombre. Por ejemplo compran iberdrolas y venden DH Santander o DH iberdrolas.
> 
> La D podría ser Derechos pero DH??



Son derechos (cuando no le coge la palabra en la celdilla ponen derecho, dh o D).
Curioso a que a la ampliación no consentida por el accionista la llamen derecho, pero es lo que hay con el lenguaje bursátil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ene 2014)

Para muestra un botón. Winter is coming.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

::::::::::


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Son derechos (cuando no le coge la palabra en la celdilla ponen derecho, dh o D).
> Curioso a que a la ampliación no consentida por el accionista la llamen derecho, pero es lo que hay con el lenguaje bursátil.



En realidad si esta consentida...Solo que los gestores del consejo saben que no votaran ni la 10% parte de los accionistas ya sea en las juntas o por correo ( como pasa en las juntas de vecinos).Los unicos q pueden hacer lo que quieran son Quandt en bmw amancio ortega en inditex march en alba ya que tienen mas del 50% de las accs...Curioso que en ningun caso donde el ceo se juega su patrimonio personal se den locuras con ampliaciones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

Let's go!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

quieres que veamos algo raro en el hielo?
es eso?






Yo solo veo un anuncio de ginebra



y aquí otro de tabaco


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

pa raro ya estas tu señor nick de hembra :ouch:

que zampas guybrush , ya estas mas paya creo :8:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 17:40 ----------

lo hielos dicen que guybrush esta a punto de morder almohada ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

Jato malo, Jato malo!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## miyao bros (4 Ene 2014)

joder menudas berzas


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

creo que estas tomando whizky del bueno cabron , yo estoy tomando sidra y rosado que sobro de las fiestas , no hay justicia en este mundo :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Para los que vivan en Madrid o el 25 de enero estén por la capital, hay una conferencia muy interesante sobre bolsa

http://www.juandemariana.org/evento/6412/conferencia/errores/comunes/convierten/peores/


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Para los que vivan en Madrid el 25 de enero hay una conferencia muy interesante sobre bolsa
> 
> Instituto Juan de Mariana: Conferencia: Los errores ms comunes que nos convierten en peores inversores



ponzi hace un botellon antes de entrar a la conferencia ? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Le llevó ventaja pirata.... 

A ver si funciona el Tapatalk este subiendo fotos...






Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

la ventaja es de guybrush que ya esta en el cuarto oscuro


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi hace un botellon antes de entrar a la conferencia ? ienso:



Venga va una copichuela por la zona

En el internacional mirar lo que tienen...seguro que alguna os suena

https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo..._analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013

Imtech,lorillard,Phillip morris,Nokia,PT,Eón,Microsoft


https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo...ianalisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013

Telefonica,Alba,Técnicas,Arcelor,Caf....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la ventaja es de guybrush que ya esta en el cuarto oscuro



Pues el cuartito ese del paulistano lo veo bastante oscuro también.
¿A ver si vais a estar en el mismo sitio?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues el cuartito ese del paulistano lo veo bastante oscuro también.
> ¿A ver si vais a estar en el mismo sitio?



servidor esta en su casa :fiufiu: y que esos dos maricas este juntos no lo creo porque a ambos les gustan los hombres machos , los marikas les dan asco :o


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor esta en su casa :fiufiu: y que esos dos maricas este juntos no lo creo porque a ambos les gustan los hombres machos , los marikas les dan asco :o



Tiene ustec muchos problemas con las tendencias sexuales de los demás. ¿Algún trauma infantil que confesar? ¿Alguna perversión? ¿En los vestuarios no puede usted evitar mirar a los demás hombres? ¿Se siente sucio cuando mira de reojo los anuncios de ropa interior de Cristiano Ronaldo?

Cuente, cuente...


----------



## egarenc (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor esta en su casa :fiufiu: y que esos dos maricas este juntos no lo creo porque a ambos les gustan los hombres machos , los marikas les dan asco :o



se esta pasando ya y empieza a no tener gracia, creo que ud y su hamijo se han colado con el pienso.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tiene ustec muchos problemas con las tendencias sexuales de los demás. ¿Algún trauma infantil que confesar? ¿Alguna perversión? ¿En los vestuarios no puede usted evitar mirar a los demás hombres? ¿Se siente sucio cuando mira de reojo los anuncios de ropa interior de Cristiano Ronaldo?
> 
> Cuente, cuente...



viva y deje vivir , en general a los latinos nos gusta hacer bromas de marikitas


----------



## Hannibal (4 Ene 2014)

Por si le interesa a alguien

La bolsa española recupera algunos de sus dividendos clásicos este año - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

Keep on!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Keep on!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



ojala y se te cueza el higado mamon :no:


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

A ustedes que manejan buenos posibles, seguramente no les afecte pero no deja de ser la realidad que comienza a rodear a este puto país.







http://www.segundamano.es/madrid/dependienta-ropa/a50933982/?ca=28_s&st=a&c=11


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

bertok gilipollo par de chelas :Baile:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 19:32 ----------

2 meses de chamba ( no remuneradas ) mamon ::


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> A ustedes que manejan buenos posibles, seguramente no les afecte pero no deja de ser la realidad que comienza a rodear a este puto país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo pacifica que soy, al leerlo me ha venido la imagen de ir a ese sitio con la recortada


----------



## malibux (4 Ene 2014)

¿Alguno os vais a animar este año por Almirall?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con lo pacifica que soy, al leerlo me ha venido la imagen de ir a ese sitio con la recortada



un dia de ira y cañas ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pa raro ya estas tu señor nick de hembra :ouch:
> 
> que zampas guybrush , ya estas mas paya creo :8:
> lo hielos dicen que guybrush esta a punto de morder almohada ienso:



madre mía pedazo de menú que nos ha agenciado un amigo 


tabla de ibéricos
paté de la casa rico-rico
alcachofas fritas con miel de caña
unas sardinas en vinagre con base de tomate y aguacate
solomilla ternera de la hosti joder
tabla de piononos, tartas, helados pa reventar
vina, cerveza y cava a go-go

and the price is...... 30€ ::
---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 17:40 ----------


cognac, mariconsón. Cognac.



muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que estas tomando whizky del bueno cabron , yo estoy tomando sidra y rosado que sobro de las fiestas , no hay justicia en este mundo :ouch:





paulistano dijo:


> Le llevó ventaja pirata....
> 
> A ver si funciona el Tapatalk este subiendo fotos...
> 
> ...



cigarrillos, copas....Puticlú fijo!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

cuidado con el amigo :S

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 19:41 ----------

teniendo amigos como pandoro .................. muerdealmohadas premium :vomito:


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Jajaja, entendiendo las suspicacias y para despejar dudas... Garito con club de fumadores abajo... Y si, parece un puti.... Jaja.... No confundir con Churchills... Famoso puti de Londres.... 






Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> madre mía pedazo de menú que nos ha agenciado un amigo
> 
> 
> tabla de ibéricos
> ...



Eso mismo he pensado yo al ver la luz negra reflejada en esa mesa de crista...Y mas sabiendo que en Madrid los negocios que mas se repiten son

Puticlubs
Oficinas bancarias
Bares


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

A cuanto está el completo en el chruchi ese?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

piononos... curioso

google es mi amigo


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

bueno chavales y chavalas , dejen de desviarse y disfrutad del natural ordenamiento de nuestro padre .


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso mismo he pensado yo al ver la luz negra reflejada en esa mesa de crista...Y mas sabiendo que en Madrid los negocios que mas se repiten son
> 
> Puticlubs
> Oficinas bancarias
> Bares



El otro día hablando de negocios para jubilarnos en diez años nos contó un amigo la historia de un cliente suyo. 

Puticlub ... .. En diez años lo dejo.... 

Le comento mi amigo.... Coño, pues pongo yo uno.... La repuesta de este fue... "ni se te ocurra, si te quieres retirar en diez años monta una sauna gay en malasaña...." 

Y un puti por que no!?? 

"pues porque tan como esta la sociedad* ahora mismo folla el que quiere.... "


*por las damas que nos leen, omito las palabras exactas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro día hablando de negocios para jubilarnos en diez años nos contó un amigo la historia de un cliente suyo.
> 
> Pitillos... .. En diez años lo dejo....
> 
> ...



que enfermo es nuestro compi , bueno mejor para el


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A cuanto está el completo en el chruchi ese?



Más caro que en cualquier puti!! Seguro.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Ene 2014)

malibux dijo:


> ¿Alguno os vais a animar este año por Almirall?




Yo las llevaba pero en una barrida de las suyas me volaron el stop hace un par de meses, por lo menos algo le saqué.
Desde entonces por supuesto ha seguido subiendo  y la sigo viendo bien pero le he cogido un poco de tirria a la acción y me da por culo entrar.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El otro día hablando de negocios para jubilarnos en diez años nos contó un amigo la historia de un cliente suyo.
> 
> Pitillos... .. En diez años lo dejo....
> 
> ...



Valorando exclusivamente el negocio al margen de las dudas personales o cuestiones morales que puedan aparecer ...
Con tantos puticlubs de todos los colores y culturas como hay en Madrid me cuesta creer que exista suficiente demanda para cubrir la oferta existente (sobrecapacidad importante)...
De verdad los que no vivis en Madrid no os hacéis una idea del nivel de putiferio que hay aqui
Quizás tu amigo tenga mas visión de futuro
¿Cuantas saunas gays hay?¿Y gays en malasaña?
Es mas cuantos negocios son capaces de cubrir esa demanda y con una visión global que pueda ser exportada al exterior??


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo las llevaba pero en una barrida de las suyas me volaron el stop hace un par de meses, por lo menos algo le saqué.
> Desde entonces por supuesto ha seguido subiendo  y la sigo viendo bien pero le he cogido un poco de tirria a la acción y me da por culo entrar.



se dice violaron


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Valorando exclusivamente el negocio al margen de las dudas personales o cuestiones morales que puedan aparecer ...
> Con tantos puticlubs de todos los colores y culturas como hay en Madrid me cuesta creer que exista suficiente demanda para cubrir la oferta existente (sobrecapacidad importante)...
> De verdad los que no vivis en Madrid no os hacéis una idea del nivel de putiferio que hay aqui
> Quizás tu amigo tenga mas visión de futuro
> ...



No conozco el mundillo. 

Saunas hay mil... Por el centro. 

Tampoco entramos en el tema porque es algo que descartamos de entrada y fue más para echar nos unas risas. 

El tema malasaña creo que lo decía porque esta al lado de chueca.... No hay taaantos ojos mirando... Y que yo sepa en malasaña no hay ninguna. 

Echamos cuentas por encima y dan miedo.... Cien personas al día.... Ticket medio de 30 euros... Ejem, ejem... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

conoces todo el mundillo paulistano , ya contactaremos contigo , nos conocen como repti....anos


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Ya sabe donde estoy jato, pasate y te invito a una... Sin mariconadas

Sí vienes prometo no poner fotos tuyas en el foro 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

digame donde esta exactamente que le voy a ver , sino voy con la estrella de la muelte :no:


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

Club Churchill... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Club Churchill...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pájaro, bien cerquita del D'Angelo ::::::


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pájaro, bien cerquita del D'Angelo ::::::



Jaja, si estábamos comentando ahora que antes para echarnos unas copas después de comer había que ir al vive Madrid... Puti cercano y muy acogedor.... Aquí no se está mal, la verdad... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jaja, si estábamos comentando ahora que antes para echarnos unas copas después de comer había que ir al vive Madrid... Puti cercano y muy acogedor.... Aquí no se está mal, la verdad...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



conoces bien los sitios aco-gedores de la zona ::::::


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No conozco el mundillo.
> 
> Saunas hay mil... Por el centro.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco conozco el mundillo pero se ve que gays hay bastantes y tienen un poder adquisitivo medio-alto.....


Hablando de saunas y spa...Hay una cerca de sol que es una pasada (y no es gay)


http://www.medinamayrit.com


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Club Churchill...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



cholo , me he quedado sin diesel para la estrella ::


----------



## aitor33 (4 Ene 2014)

Por más que me froto los ojos no lo creo. Enhorabuena Paulistano le has arrancado un thanks al gato:8::8:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ojala y se te cueza el higado mamon :no:



there's no room for hating in this forum except with faggot's cats. This is me and these are my rules.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Por más que me froto los ojos no lo creo. Enhorabuena Paulistano le has arrancado un thanks al gato:8::8:


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Por más que me froto los ojos no lo creo. Enhorabuena Paulistano le has arrancado un thanks al gato:8::8:



10 bankias a que se lo retira ienso:


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cholo , me he quedado sin diesel para la estrella ::



Pero le queda la fuerza del conosicimiento??


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

inmediatamente , se ve que estoy mamao y me entro el tembleque ::


----------



## aitor33 (4 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> 10 bankias a que se lo retira ienso:



Ha seguido la tendencia...


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Ene 2014)

Querría preguntaros sobre Cementos Portland, ha hecho un apoto en la zona 5,10 que en su día fue resistencia y parece que puede subir a buscar de nuevo los 7,50.ienso:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 22:13 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> inmediatamente , se ve que estoy mamao y me entro el tembleque ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Querría preguntaros sobre Cementos Portland, ha hecho un apoto en la zona 5,10 que en su día fue resistencia y parece que puede subir a buscar de nuevo los 7,50.ienso:



tu de que vas , especuleador


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

Hablando de bolsa en sábado....permaban con azotes!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa en sábado....permaban con azotes!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



vente pa madrid con un par de morochas , perro feo :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Ene 2014)

Gato, ya vale que nos va a empachar. 
Hasta que el hilo no esté en segunda página no hace falta que vuelva a escribir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vente pa madrid con un par de morochas , perro feo :no:



Pero a ti no te iban los moros-chorraslargas?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gato, ya vale que nos va a empachar.
> Hasta que el hilo no esté en segunda página no hace falta que vuelva a escribir



al guano contigo :no:

---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 21:35 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero a ti no te iban los moros-chorraslargas?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



me gustan las hembras lindas :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de bolsa en sábado....permaban con azotes!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Zparo reincidente (4 Ene 2014)

os estais enterando de lo de sacyr??
ya está saliendo el narcotráfico a relucir


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Querría preguntaros sobre Cementos Portland, ha hecho un apoto en la zona 5,10 que en su día fue resistencia y parece que puede subir a buscar de nuevo los 7,50.ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ene-2014 at 22:13 ----------



Yo he comprado la semana pasada a 5,54. 

Hizo 4 días de mínimos en 5,10. Y ese es justo el Fibo61,80 de toooooda la subida

He tirado el abanico de bertok desde máximos a mínimos, y el del viernes es el primer cierre por encima de la primera de las 3 líneas. Está haciendo mínimos más altos cada vez. Ha recuperado el 23% de toda la caída y ha chocado con las "3 resistencias" del 20-N. Retrocede 3 veces hasta el 5,61 (apuntado para SL) y tiene pinta de probar ahora el 38,20 que es el 6,05.

Espero que esta semana veamos los 6.05 y como muchísimo los 6,30 pero esto no lo creo. Luego corregirá un poco y ahí habrá que pensar qué hacer.



Además, ahora está metido Gates y Soros


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> os estais enterando de lo de sacyr??
> ya está saliendo el narcotráfico a relucir



meterte dronja por el .. es demigrante tio ::


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo he comprado la semana pasada a 5,54.
> 
> Hizo 4 días de mínimos en 5,10. Y ese es justo el Fibo61,80 de toooooda la subida
> 
> ...



Please cuelga ese gráfico de Cementos Portland con los abanicos y te hago de Sandro Rey ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

a ti te pega más este otro abanico


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> os estais enterando de lo de sacyr??
> ya está saliendo el narcotráfico a relucir



No se hasta que punto dar veracidad a estos datos

La rabieta de Del Rivero y la estancia en España del oscuro 'fontanero' de Martinelli - Noticias de España

Una cosa es valorar empresas y otra adivinar a que se dedica la gente por detrás...sinceramente esto se me escapa


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No se hasta que punto dar veracidad a estos datos
> 
> La rabieta de Del Rivero y la estancia en España del oscuro 'fontanero' de Martinelli - Noticias de España
> 
> Una cosa es valorar empresas y otra adivinar a que se dedica la gente por detrás...sinceramente esto se me escapa



Esto es de 2009, lo puse ayer, pero HOY han editado la noticia y la fecha, mira:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-principa-trama-cesce-sacyr.html#post10690464


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Esto es de 2009, lo puse ayer, pero HOY han editado la noticia y la fecha, mira:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-principa-trama-cesce-sacyr.html#post10690464



Que poca seriedad
He estado viendo videos de las obras y se han metido en una bien gorda.

[YOUTUBE]pQAQGFHBYfk[/YOUTUBE]

Solo hay que ver el tamaño de las esclusas o la cantidad de gruas y camiones que estan siendo necesarios::::


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

Chavales, vienen los reyes magos.

Enjoy it !!!

Finanzas, bolsa e inversión: Libros disponibles para descargar. - Rankia


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2014)

No lo puedo evitar, cada vez que hablan de abanicos, me acuerdo de esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No lo puedo evitar, cada vez que hablan de abanicos, me acuerdo de esto.



Mucho julandrón hay por aquí tb....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, vienen los reyes magos.
> 
> Enjoy it !!!
> 
> Finanzas, bolsa e inversión: Libros disponibles para descargar. - Rankia



El jdownloader me da fallo en muchos

Complemento desactualizado. Help, please


----------



## Clander (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El jdownloader me da fallo en muchos
> 
> Complemento desactualizado. Help, please



Yo en vez de descargarlos simplemente los he movido a mi carpeta de Google Drive aprovechando que todos están alojados allí. Luego simplemente cuando sincroniza ya se descargarán todos automáticamente. Tardas un rato, unos 10 minutos, abriendo cada enlace uno a uno y dándole a mover, pero me ha parecido lo mas rápido.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El jdownloader me da fallo en muchos
> 
> Complemento desactualizado. Help, please



Joer que señorito :8::8::8:

Bájate los que te interesen uno a uno. Se tarda 3 minutos

Joer, al comechichis le dedicas más tiempo ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ene 2014)

ya los tengo señorita


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mucho julandrón hay por aquí tb....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Cada vez hay más sospechas de lolas en el hilo y otros ...


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, vienen los reyes magos.
> 
> Enjoy it !!!
> 
> Finanzas, bolsa e inversión: Libros disponibles para descargar. - Rankia



Given that I am a pretty lazy person, would you recommend me five books among them all? Thanks in advance


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Given that I am a pretty lazy person, would you recommend me five books among them all? Thanks in advance



El de Murphy lo tiene todo. Para mi es la biblia. Me he descargado el cisne negro para leerlo con calma


----------



## guaxx (5 Ene 2014)

Descargados uno a uno todos por si los borran.::

Ha funcionado lo de los tres plátanos de canarias


----------



## NaNDeTe (5 Ene 2014)

Los apuntes de Suson para mi fundamental, tanto para principiantes como para consultas rapidas a un resumen de analisis tecnico http://www.mastertradingsignals.com/Apuntes_de_SUSON.pdf


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2014)

Refloto el hilo, que esto no vuelva a pasar :no:

Gracias a bertok por los reyes, tengo libros para todo el año ya ::


----------



## Arrebonico (5 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, refloto el hilo.

Agradezco a Bertok los reyes majos, asimismo recomiendo _Los apuntes de Susón._

Ansioso espero los Tonianos 1.35BKIA y 5.20IBE, las tengo desde 0.91€ y 4.45€, respectivamente...


----------



## vermer (5 Ene 2014)

Thanks Bertok once again. Great!!


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ene 2014)

Ya que esto está muerto, dejo una pregunta de gacela novata total. Llevo unas repsoles dede hace un par de semanas, y los indicadores y el gráfico ahora me dan cambio de tendencia. Como aún está a tiempo de corregir por algún milagro y volver a la senda alcista, más que vender lo que quería era ponerme corto en este mismo valor y así protegerme un poco.

Aunque bueno, todo esto realmente es una excusa porque quiero ponerme corto y éste es casi el único valor donde lo veo claro, imagino que porque voy comprado :: Total, mis preguntas son sencillas:
1) ¿es normal que mi broker (r4) me cobre todo esto?

_ -CFDs sobre acciones Nacionales: *0,1% sobre el efectivo, con un mínimo de 5€*._
_El margen financiero genera un coste para el inversor en posiciones compradas y un abono para el inversor en posiciones vendidas. En operaciones intradía no habrá coste/abono por este concepto.
- *Sobre acciones nacionales. Pos. compradas: Euribor (12m) + 3%. Pos. vendidas: Euribor (12m) -3%*_

A ver, es lógico lo de los 5 euros, pero no entiendo lo del margen financiero ni el qué me pagarían por ponerme corto ienso:

2) Como sería la primera vez que me pondría corto, con un apalancamiento de 1 a 5 - o una garantía del 20%, como cada uno lo prefiera decir - pondría muy poco dinero, quizá 200 euros. ¿Me compensaría auqnue ganara o las comisiones hace que tenga que ganar mucho para salir en verde?

Croe que tenía más dudas, pero con esas 2 de momento voy contento. Gracias 

P.D. Una última duda, Janus siempre recomienda interactive brokers si mal no recuerdo. ¿Se podría operar con acciones españolas, tanto cfds como al contado desde ese indice? ¿Cómo iba el tema del cambio de moneda al operar fuera del euro?


----------



## garpie (5 Ene 2014)

Qué maravilla de enlace, bertok!


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El de Murphy lo tiene todo. Para mi es la biblia. Me he descargado el cisne negro para leerlo con calma



Gracias Bertok. Lo del cisne negro, te va al pelo, ciertamente. ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gracias Bertok. Lo del cisne negro, te va al pelo, ciertamente. ::



En mi vida soy un ejemplo de mesura y realismo.

Afrontar la vida desde una posición realista marca la diferencia. Lo contrario es evitar los futuros problemas pensando que se resolverán sólos o nos los resolverán.

C u in da jel, bro


----------



## juanfer (5 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En mi vida soy un ejemplo de mesura y realismo.
> 
> Afrontar la vida desde una posición realista marca la diferencia. Lo contrario es evitar los futuros problemas pensando que se resolverán sólos o nos los resolverán.
> 
> C u in da jel, bro



Los libros muy buen aporte, posiblemente el mejor aporte del año.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ene 2014)

una pregunta foreros.

poned gráfico semana nicolas correa.

figura de cup with handle?


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

Para los valientes::::

(Personalmente empezaria por la valoracion de acciones,la valoracion de bonos se hace muy pesada)

La sexta edición de security Analysis en ingles...A ver quien le echa bemoles

http://paulasset.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Benjamin-Graham_-David-Dodd-Security-Analysis-Sixth-Edition_-Foreword-by-Warren-Buffett.pdf

Yo tengo este mismo en español y son 1031 paginas....

Security Analysis: Principles and Techniques: Benjamin Graham, David Dodd: 9780071412285: Amazon.com: Books

Y la segunda edición original 1940 (esta dicen que es la mejor)


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ene 2014)

Errores de lógica: por qué es buena idea dejar en casa a tu amiga modelo - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

interesante leerlo


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Para los valientes::::
> 
> (Personalmente empezaria por la valoracion de acciones,la valoracion de bonos se hace muy pesada)
> 
> ...



pues para ser +1000 páginas (41$) es una ganga, se nota que la editorial no es española 

.En Español (100$) toma ya

Security analysis: principios y tecnica: Benjamin Graham: 9788423426942: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues para ser +1000 páginas (41$) es una ganga, se nota que la editorial no es española
> 
> .En Español (100$) toma ya
> 
> Security analysis: principios y tecnica: Benjamin Graham: 9788423426942: Amazon.com: Books



Yo tengo la sexta edicion traducida por deusto (casa del libro), a mi me costo 39.Es un libro bastante denso,es para darle varias leidas


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2014)

Documentos TV. "La industria de los expertos" - RTVE.es

Puede que esté interesante el documental sobre ejpertitos.

SI no queréis esperar lo he visto completo en Youtube.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2014)

Leed la Biblia. El alma necesita invertir en bondad y no en los mercados de capitales.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

............


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Leed la Biblia. El alma necesita invertir en bondad y no en los mercados de capitales.



Le presento a Sor Maria Asunción.
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: Sor María Asunción

Pueden hacerse amigos ::


----------



## egarenc (5 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Le presento a Sor Maria Asunción.
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: Sor María Asunción
> 
> Pueden hacerse amigos ::



jojo
del perfil...intereses:evangelizar moritos :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ene 2014)

Reflexión de domingo por la tarde.

Después de ojear algunos de los libros quehan traido los Reyes, y antes de ponerme a mirar gráficos para la próxima semana no dejo de preguntarme....Tanta ciencia.... si luego pasa cualquier soplo de viento y destruye el canal de Pánama.....

Por otra parte me pregunto... ¿alguien se ha dedicado a contrastar la hipótesis contraria en el AT.?
No se si me entienden, pero como yo vengo de otra ciencia me gustaría, aparte de todos los libros, ver un ejemplo de un señor que por decir algo... haya analizado el número de veces que durante el periodo de x hasta y el martillo ha significado un cambio de tendencia y cuantas veces no ha significado un cambio de tendencia y si es significativo y que valor predictivo positivo le sale y...

Quien dice con el martillo con el Tagamochi, el Komechichi o el estocástico.

Si es que soy muy incrédula o muy torpe vamos


----------



## tarrito (5 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Reflexión de domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Después de ojear algunos de los libros quehan traido los Reyes, y antes de ponerme a mirar gráficos para la próxima semana no dejo de preguntarme....Tanta ciencia.... si luego pasa cualquier soplo de viento y destruye el canal de Pánama.....
> 
> ...



Pollastreeee!!!
se lo lee, luego se toma la tensión : y nos cuenta :baba:

"pobre" hombre, me lo van a matar a disgustos :XX:


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Reflexión de domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Después de ojear algunos de los libros quehan traido los Reyes, y antes de ponerme a mirar gráficos para la próxima semana no dejo de preguntarme....Tanta ciencia.... si luego pasa cualquier soplo de viento y destruye el canal de Pánama.....
> 
> ...



Qué bien, qué cantidad de libros han traído los reyes. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Yo al final me he bajado la saga Dark Tower de Stephen King y _El Manual de Supervivencia Doméstica_, dónde explican como convertir la aspiradora en un lanzallamas y el microondas en una incubadora para criar cucarachas altas en proteína y ácido oleico.

Ajetreo, hay tres cosas que todavía no se han descubierto:

- El ungüento crecepelos para calvos.
- El submarino descapotable
- Cómo hacerte rico en bolsa.

Ya puedes leer todos los libros que quieras sobre estos temas, te quedarás igual que estabas. El saber no ocupa lugar, eso es verdad, pero sí toma su tiempo y si es pa ná...

Cualquier sesudo AT deja de tener sentido a los 5 minutos de abrir el mercado y los balances de la mayor parte de las empresas (españolas) están totalmente falseados, lo que hace imposible realizar un AF en condiciones.
Con leer unas cuantas citas de Warren Buffett ya se sabe casi todo lo que hay que saber.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (5 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Reflexión de domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Después de ojear algunos de los libros quehan traido los Reyes, y antes de ponerme a mirar gráficos para la próxima semana no dejo de preguntarme....Tanta ciencia.... si luego pasa cualquier soplo de viento y destruye el canal de Pánama.....
> 
> ...



La biblia dice:


> Juan 20:29
> 
> —Porque me has visto, has creído —le dijo Jesús—; *dichosos los que no han visto y sin embargo creen.



Sin embargo aqui para creer se dibujan líneas sobre gráficas, para poder creer. Pero vamos, que no deja de ser un asunto de fé.


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2014)

Hablando del análisis fundamental, uno de los valores estrella por consenso para invertir de cara al 2014 era Sacyr, tanto por técnico como por fundamentales. Personalmente le dí muchas vueltas (también a FCC y ACs) y al final me decidí por Ferrovial, la menos recomendada, como la constructora a meter en cartera.

¿por qué no elegí Sacyr? Porque estaba claro que era un bluff, el mismo que cayó desde los 40€ a cotizar en céntimos no hace tanto. Y ahora leyendo lo que leo, cada vez tengo más claro que la historia del canal del Panamá se la montaron bien montada para subir el valor y recuperar parte de lo perdido en un saqueo a base de subcontratas. Es una quiebra claramente buscada, no hubo error de valoración de los costes del canal, lo que hubo era el deseo de coger la obra como fuera para subir la cotización y montar los insiders empresas paralelas con las que dejar vacía la caja de Sacyr.

Si en la tienda de mi mujer puedo sin ningún problema pasar un 30% de la deuda y/o de los beneficios de un año a otro según me interese, a ver lo que no podrán hacer estos enormes grupos empresariales con su contabilidad creativa.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

Sacyr lo que tiene es que oculta activos facilmente liquidables, aunque el negocio de pena,entre unos cuantos edificios y las accs de repsol puede hacerse sin problemas con mas de 3000 mill.Sacyr vale lo que vale su participacion en Repsol (4,3) y no hay mas porque el negocio brilla por su ausencia (como constructora de infraestructuras es mejor acs).Ferrovial yo la veo cerca de maximos.Quizas la constructora que mas me convence a dia de hoy tanto por sus activos,deuda/ebitda es Acs.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 21:10 ----------

Un dato curioso que encontre de Acs el otro dia en uno de sus ultimos informes...Ha emitido unos bonos convertibles en accs de iberdrola a 5,x...Prepara du retirada en toda regla y ya tiene decidido el precio de ventq


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr lo que tiene es que oculta activos facilmente liquidables, aunque el negocio de pena,entre unos cuantos edificios y las accs de repsol puede hacerse sin problemas con mas de 3000 mill.Sacyr vale lo que vale su participacion en Repsol (4,3) y no hay mas porque el brilla por su ausencia.Ferrovial yo la veo cerca de maximos.Quizas la constructora que mas me convence a dia de hoy tanto por sus activos,deuda/ebitda es Acs.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 21:10 ----------
> 
> Un dato curioso que encontre de Acs el otro dia en uno de sus ultimos informes...Ha emitido unos bonos convertibles en accs de iberdrola a 5,x...Prepara du retirada en toda regla y ya tiene decidido el precio de ventq



Ya lo sabía Ponzi, hace tiempo que se publicó. ACS apuesta por la subida de Iberdrola a 5,x o más lo que cubrirá los intereses de los bonos y parte de las pérdidas de la venta (creo que las compró a cerca de 30€ :... y además le echará un cable Bankia que tiene otro 5% de la compañía y tiene que deshacerse de ella al mejor precio posible.
Esos 3000M que citas de sacyr apenas llegan para cubrir la deuda declarada de su Vallehermoso.
El dueño de sacyr cuando se vió con el valor en 40€ se quiso comer a Repsol y al BBVA en dos bocaos y la burbuja le explotó en la cara pasando el valor de la acción a menos de 1€. Si no me engaño ahora mismo sacyr capitaliza en bolsa 1/4 de su deuda declarada. Si eso no es una quiebra entonces yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Ene 2014)

Me interesa el artículo sobre Iberdrola, ya me lo pasarás. ACS la estaba mirando esta tarde, creo que ha chocado de nuevo contra los 25€ y le toca bajar unos euritos. Tal vez sería cuestión de meter cortos con SL en 25.26€, pero ahora mismo operar con cortos en este teatro amañado es jugar con las odds en contra.



ponzi dijo:


> Un dato curioso que encontre de Acs el otro dia en uno de sus ultimos informes...Ha emitido unos bonos convertibles en accs de iberdrola a 5,x...Prepara du retirada en toda regla y ya tiene decidido el precio de ventq





---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 21:32 ----------

Por cierto, creéis que el tema Panamá puede obligar a Sacyr a soltar acciones de Repsol. Entrar a 18 da vértigo.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 21:36 ----------

Ya lo tengo Ponzi, gracias por el aviso.

ACS emite bonos convertibles en ‘iberdrolas’ por 721 millones


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya lo sabía Ponzi, hace tiempo que se publicó. ACS apuesta por la subida de Iberdrola a 5,x o más lo que cubrirá los intereses de los bonos y parte de las pérdidas de la venta (creo que las compró a cerca de 30€ :... y además le echará un cable Bankia que tiene otro 5% de la compañía y tiene que deshacerse de ella al mejor precio posible.
> Esos 3000M que citas de sacyr apenas llegan para cubrir la deuda declarada de su Vallehermoso.
> El dueño de sacyr cuando se vió con el valor en 40€ se quiso comer a Repsol y al BBVA en dos bocaos y la burbuja le explotó en la cara pasando el valor de la acción a menos de 1€. Si no me engaño ahora mismo sacyr capitaliza en bolsa 1/4 de su deuda declarada. Si eso no es una quiebra entonces yo no entiendo nada.



Una cosa es la capitalizacion y otra el balance.Ya se lo escuche ayer a Antonio Espin,decir que una empresa esta quebrada solo porque su valor en bolsa sea menor a su deuda,eso es un error de contabilidad, a no ser que la deuda se pague con acciones(bonos convertibles).Es mejor medirlo por los activos y el ebitda.No se exactamente la deuda de Sacyr pero es bastante,yo como empresa no doy un duro por ella ahora reconozco que puede meter un bocado a la deuda de aupa vendiendo dos cosas del balance como ya hizo en su dia ferrovial.Y con esto no digo que no pueda quebrar porque esta en una situacion empresarial delicada pero yo creo que solo seria si del exterior les meten una multa historica(tipo 3000-5000mill). Acs compro a iberdrola a 8-9 aunque creo que ha ido bajando el precio sobre los 7.

---------- Post added 05-ene-2014 at 21:48 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me interesa el artículo sobre Iberdrola, ya me lo pasarás. ACS la estaba mirando esta tarde, creo que ha chocado de nuevo contra los 25€ y le toca bajar unos euritos. Tal vez sería cuestión de meter cortos con SL en 25.26€, pero ahora mismo operar con cortos en este teatro amañado es jugar con las odds en contra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buff eso es como intentar leer los posos del cafe.Si Panama les mete una multa y no la pagamos el resto de Españoles via deuda tendran que sacar pasta de donde sea, la opcion mas rapida es repsol.Aunque haya subido mucho viendo a Floren bajando el endeudamiebto de Acs yo no me la jugaria con cortos...De todas formas con los derivados a mi no me hagas mucho caso


----------



## Tono (5 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia del 2006, sabía que me sonaba a 30€...



> La constructora presidida por Florentino Pérez dio este martes una orden de adquirir el 10% de Iberdrola a un precio por acción de *37 euros*.



ACS ordena comprar un 10% de Iberdrola con vistas a una posible fusin con Unin Fenosa | elmundo.es

Durante la burbuja se hicieron cosas absurdas y se derrochó dibnero sin control (ese que faltó después en las cajas de ahorro)


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La noticia del 2006, sabía que me sonaba a 30€...
> 
> 
> 
> ACS ordena comprar un 10% de Iberdrola con vistas a una posible fusin con Unin Fenosa | elmundo.es



pero esos 37 equivalen a cuánto actual? hizo split 4 a 1, no?


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero esos 37 equivalen a cuánto actual? hizo split 4 a 1, no?



Si,creo que si.Ademas con los scripdiv minimo habra otro 15%-20% de accs en circulacion.La verdad que Tono tiene razon en una cosa, ferrovial es la constructora mas saneada y con el negocio mas estable aunque desde minimos debe llevar un x4-x5


----------



## Chila (5 Ene 2014)

Bueno, ligero offtopic, ¿y ya habéis puesto vino y galletitas para los Reyes?
Yo ya tengo todo el garito montado.
He pedido unas plusvis...a ver que me traen¡¡¡


----------



## caida libre (5 Ene 2014)

¿Qué os parece Neuron Bio? Está subiendo mucho a partir de la siguiente noticia, pero viene desde mínimos:

Neol patenta un microorganismo que permite producir aceites para biocombustibles a partir de residuos industriales - repsol.com 

_Neol patenta un microorganismo que permite producir aceites para biocombustibles a partir de residuos industriales 

Neol, compañía participada por Repsol y Neuron Bio, ha descubierto y patentado un microorganismo que produce, a partir de residuos industriales, grandes cantidades de aceites para elaborar biocombustible. El microorganismo, denominado Neoleum™, es capaz de generar aceite más rápido y en mayor volumen que los cultivos tradicionales empleados para producir biocarburantes como la palma aceitera, la soja o el girasol. Según los cálculos de Neol, de un metro cúbico de cultivo de este microorganismo se obtiene en un año tanto aceite como en una hectárea de palma. Este potencial se traducirá en una gestión más sostenible de los residuos y ayudará a evitar que recursos alimentarios se destinen a la producción de energía. 

Este hallazgo es el resultado de una selección entre miles de microorganismos, una investigación que concluyó con la elección de Neoleum por ser el más productivo y resistente. Los aceites que se obtienen a través de la acción de este microorganismo son muy versátiles y permiten la producción de biocombustibles avanzados como biodiesel, hidrobiodiesel o biokeroseno. La empresa ha probado ya con éxito a escala pre-industrial el proceso de transformación de residuos industriales como la glicerina pura en aceites con un alto valor añadido. 

Esta tecnología pionera sitúa a Neol como una compañía estratégica en el sector y representa un avance significativo en la producción de biocombustibles avanzados, aquellos que no compiten con los cultivos alimentarios. La producción a gran escala de aceites a partir de residuos industriales permitirá que la industria energética aumente su capacidad de incorporar biocombustibles al mercado y abre la posibilidad de replicar este modelo industrial en cualquier zona del mundo donde este tipo residuos esté disponible. 

Neol Biosolutions es una joint venture formada al 50% entre Repsol y Neuron Bio dedicada principalmente al desarrollo de bioprocesos y de tecnología microbiana para sectores industriales como el energético o el químico, con aplicaciones destinadas a la producción de biocarburantes avanzados o de bioplásticos._

¿Le veis mayor potencial de subida?


----------



## Chila (5 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Reflexión de domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Después de ojear algunos de los libros quehan traido los Reyes, y antes de ponerme a mirar gráficos para la próxima semana no dejo de preguntarme....Tanta ciencia.... si luego pasa cualquier soplo de viento y destruye el canal de Pánama.....
> 
> ...



Yo vengo de Ciencias, y realmente me pasa lo mismo.
Un poco bwin el tema...


----------



## egarenc (5 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Bueno, ligero offtopic, ¿y ya habéis puesto vino y galletitas para los Reyes?
> Yo ya tengo todo el garito montado.
> He pedido unas plusvis...a ver que me traen¡¡¡



epoca de crisis, les he puesto una mandarina por cabeza, los camellos que se joroben .

Por cierto, los alemanes lo tienen claro

E.ON planea la venta de sus activos en Espaa, segn 'Der Spiegel'


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Las desinversiones, indica la prensa alemana,* afectarían a un parque de activos que incluye centrales de carbón y ciclos combinados de gas, así como parques eólicos* y, especialmente en Italia, centrales hidráulicas.

El objetivo de la compañía alemana sería *vender los activos* para financiar su expansión en países de interés como Rusia, Suecia, Reino Unido y la propia Alemania.

E.ON entró en 2008 en España, después de retirar su oferta por Endesa y de* cerrar un acuerdo con los nuevos propietarios de la eléctrica, Enel y Acciona, para la adquisición de activos en España y en Europa.*

La operación, acordada en 2007 y que sirvió para sellar la paz eléctrica tras cerca de dos años de batalla por el control de Endesa, permitió a E.ON hacerse con Viesgo y con Endesa Europa, así como derechos por 450 megavatios (MW) renovables.

*E.ON España está presidida por Migel Antoñanzas y dispone de una capacidad de 4.300 megavatios de potencia (MW), de los que cerca de 3.200 MW corresponden a carbón y ciclos combinados de gas, frente a algo más de 1.000 MW de renovables.*









-vamos que se pira de aquí


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ene 2014)

Ups
..............
Que se va a segunda


----------



## vermer (6 Ene 2014)

Baltasar, he sido un niño muuuyyyyy malo. Traeme bien de carbón. ANR a 35 y ACIs a 25, con rima pa ser más malote.

Janus, un alma buena necesita de dinerin para ayudar a los demás.... ergo un buen cristiano debe leerse primero a Murphy....y después... repasarselo. Y luego aprender en este hilo.....

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 02:02 ----------

ajetreo, también estas a pillar el cabon, eh?


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Excelente trabajo Bertok

Voy a leerme el de marginal of safety


http://www.rankia.com/blog/etfs-pm/1703452-libro-que-todo-value-investor-no-deberia-leer


Fijaros en el ultimo comentario


http://www.amazon.com/Margin-Safety...d=1388990689&sr=8-1&keywords=margin+of+safety

Que tal os manejais por la SEC?Para encontrar el 13F

" If you want to invest like Seth but can't afford his book, just look up Baupost's 13F on Edgar.gov website. It's free and lists all of his latest holdings from the previous qtr. You can do this with other famous investors too such as Bruce Berkowitz's Fairholme Fund or Mohnish Pabrai's Pabrai Investment Fund. The 13F filing form is a very important tool for investing. I still would not just invest in any of their stocks without further researching them but it is a great start.

Whalewisdom is another website where you can get a more user friendly 13F forms to review"

En USA conozco una decena de value invertors bastante buenos...

Uno de los grandes es Peter Lynch, el cazachicharrines.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Up-On-Wal...F8&qid=1388991548&sr=8-1&keywords=peter+lynch

Este es su libro mas famoso, con lecciones al grano y en un ingles asequible para todo el mundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que os den carbon amiguitos :no: 

bertok se esta especializando en el campo de la excelencia :Aplauso: ya solo le falta dejar de ser guanabe pechopalomita :o


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Un documental divertido para aprovechar el festivo

[youtube]VoTHUBWTwdQ[/youtube]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2014)

Madre mía pepinazo imtechiano, un no parar. Congrats!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre mía pepinazo imtechiano, un no parar. Congrats!!!



Subiendo un 7%.
Se está acercando al punto clave de máximos de hace dos meses, puede que se frene ahí.


----------



## amago45 (6 Ene 2014)

Telefónica deniega la compra de TIM Brasil y tal ...
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={5f4b94ee-05a9-47f4-a598-a17d735b3470}

Vamos Matildes !!!! !!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, los cortilargos ACS/Repsol eran una buena apuesta.

Esperando a la apertura de Colonial ::


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

:ouch::ouch: No sabía que hoy abría la bolsa.
He dejado los regalos preparados, desayunado, enviado unos correos para mañana. 
Bankia empieza pepona, casi me hace más ilusión que el pijama y los calcetines que me van a regalar hoy mis espléndidas mujeres.


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Vaya guanazo infernal. Ya estamos en el mismo sitio.

Siguen noticias mamporreras electoralistas y manipulacion temebunda.

Hoy rompemos maximos de diciembre.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

barrida en bankia, 1.19 a 1.18 en 20 segundos.

les ha gustado lo del 1,11 pasado por lo visto


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

El bróker me marca +15.56% en Imtech...... erección mañanera


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, si bien estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el ratio capitalización/deuda de una empresa no supone la quiebra de la misma (aunque dispara las alertas de cualquier prudente inversor), no me negarás que es muy importante.
Se puede entender que TEF tenga tanta deuda como capitaliza en bolsa, lo mismo le pasa a ACS donde la deuda es superior y a otras muchas en las que la facturación anual bruta puede incluso superar su valor. 
Pero en el caso concreto de Sacyr estamos hablando de un ratio 1/4. Cuando la deuda cuatriplica lo que el mercado dice que vale una empresa hay que tenerlos cuadrados para invertir en ella, a la mínima se va todo a tomar por saco.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El bróker me marca +15.56% en Imtech...... erección mañanera



min 2.35
max.2,49


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, si bien estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el ratio capitalización/deuda de una empresa no supone la quiebra de la misma (aunque dispara las alertas de cualquier prudente inversor), no me negarás que es muy importante.
> Se puede entender que TEF tenga tanta deuda como capitaliza en bolsa, lo mismo le pasa a ACS donde la deuda es superior y a otras muchas en las que la facturación anual bruta puede incluso superar su valor.
> Pero en el caso concreto de Sacyr estamos hablando de un ratio 1/4. Cuando la deuda cuatriplica lo que el mercado dice que vale una empresa hay que tenerlos cuadrados para invertir en ella, a la mínima se va todo a tomar por saco.



Yo es que nunca lo mezclo.Para mi el señor mercado puede estar equivocado, de hecho gracias a esas equivocaciones yo gano dinero.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 09:42 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> El bróker me marca +15.56% en Imtech...... erección mañanera



Me esta dando una buena lección el Sr Mercado

"Nunca trates de adivinar la dirección de un valor a corto plazo"


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi, me gustaría que me comentases algo de nico correa. fundamentales. cómo lo ves?
estoy pensando en entrar en algún rebote.

si la figura es de cup with handle en semanal, para 1 año o así


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El bróker me marca +15.56% en Imtech...... erección mañanera



No creo, ahora un 4%.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya guanazo infernal. Ya estamos en el mismo sitio.
> 
> Siguen noticias mamporreras electoralistas y manipulacion temebunda.
> 
> Hoy rompemos maximos de diciembre.



no le sobra razon señor troll becario :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo es que nunca lo mezclo.Para mi el señor mercado puede estar equivocado, de hecho gracias a esas equivocaciones yo gano dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 09:42 ----------
> 
> ...



El estudio de los balances y su correcta valoración no sé si hace ganar mucho dinero, lo que es seguro es que evita perder mucho dinero. 

El tiempo es tu mejor aliado Ponzi. Una vez que se apuesta hay que esperar a que se vean todas las cartas y no salirse al primer farol.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No creo, ahora un 4%.



Hablo de mi posición, no del valor hoy.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Así fue la historia del IBEX el año pasado.


----------



## egarenc (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo es que nunca lo mezclo.Para mi el señor mercado puede estar equivocado, de hecho gracias a esas equivocaciones yo gano dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 09:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Mala suerte ponzi, yo habría hecho lo mismo que tu, lo que pasa es que la compensación me toco hacerla con las Amper 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (6 Ene 2014)

fcc sigue bien, hacia 20e.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

el dato del pmi manufacturero de Francia debería tirar las bolsas


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2014)

el 24 culminamos el pullback en los 8500-8550


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ponzi, me gustaría que me comentases algo de nico correa. fundamentales. cómo lo ves?
> estoy pensando en entrar en algún rebote.
> 
> si la figura es de cup with handle en semanal, para 1 año o así



No la sigo, si tengo un ratillo la echo una ojeada


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2014)

ejpain 54,2 pmi servicios :8: pullback a la clavicular y peponazo hasta los 12k ienso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Mala suerte ponzi, yo habría hecho lo mismo que tu, lo que pasa es que la compensación me toco hacerla con las Amper
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Mas que por la subida a corto, es un negocio que a mi personalmente me gusta y que creo tiene mucho futuro.Espero que no suba mucho para cuando me toque la recompra en febrero...Alguien que sepa de fiscalidad...Si compro antes de dos meses que tengo que decirlo en la declaración?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ejpain 54,2 pmi servicios :8: pullback a la clavicular y peponazo hasta los 12k ienso:



y Francia? ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas que por la subida a corto, es un negocio que a mi personalmente me gusta y que creo tiene mucho futuro.Espero que no suba mucho para cuando me toque la recompra en febrero...Alguien que sepa de fiscalidad...Si compro antes de dos meses que tengo que decirlo en la declaración?



Supuestamente, si compras antes de dos meses "no se tiene en cuenta" la venta anterior a todos los efectos y vuelves a la compra anterior.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

y Alemania?



Sacyr en positivo y subiendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2014)

Los mecanismos de represión financiera [extracto del Code Red de Mauldin y Tepper] 


[mi traducción]


 Limitar los tipos de interés, en particular la de la deuda pública.
 Forzar a las aseguradoras, bancos y fondos de pensiones a comprar deuda pública.
 Ejercer control gubernamental sobre bancos y de los fondos de la seguridad social.

¿¿¿Os suena??? :: :: ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Supuestamente, si compras antes de dos meses "no se tiene en cuenta" la venta anterior a todos los efectos y vuelves a la compra anterior.



Yo no se quien inventa estas leyes pero es sádico de cojones.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Supuestamente, si compras antes de dos meses "no se tiene en cuenta" la venta anterior a todos los efectos y vuelves a la compra anterior.



A ver si lo entiendo, si se compra antes de dos meses después de vender un valor ¿se consideraría la primera fecha de compra como válida? 
Supongamos que entras y sales de un valor cada 2 meses durante un año ¿se podría así considerar que tienes el valor un año para pagar 'sólo' el 21% de las plusvalías?


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2014)

Yo es que os prometo que es que con mi punto de vista "buy and hold" desde mi entrada en Arcerlor no veo ningún chollo en bolsa española. Eso sí, he estado tentado en entrar en MDF a 4.55...pero su exposición a Venezuela y el hecho que ya tenga TRE me tiraron para atrás. Ya parece demasiado tarde.
En Uropa las EON parecen golosas y a mi las eléctricas me tiran. He de decir que se me escapó el tren del "Asúcar" en Alemania. 
Y de las mineras me fio poco. Aquí las platinum y las gold están sufriendo incrementos operativos exponenciales desde Marikana. Los incrementos en costes son del 15% anual solo en mano de obra. Claro que se mantienen aumentos en beneficios netos de dos digitos en los útimos cuatro años. Cosas de los paises emergentes. Es lo que tiene ser gacela en el Kruger Park teniendo a Tyra Banks y a Pandoro a la vuelta de la esquina. Se puede disfrutar mucho mas....pero como se te caiga el jabón...duele el triple.
Y creo que es así en todas las mineras. Menos mal que ahora el cambio $/ZAR es históricamente muy alto y los beneficios en la exportación están salvando los resultados locales. Que pasará cuando alguien se de cuenta que en USA imprimen demasiados papelitos? Que el ZAR pasará directamente a ser papel de water y esos incrementos de doble digito en beneficio neto significará nada. Y ese pensamiento acojona.

Y hasta aquí mi reporte cuatrimestral. Os leo diariamente pero escribo lo justo.

Espero que los Reyes magos traigan plusvis este año a todos!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, si se compra antes de dos meses después de vender un valor ¿se consideraría la primera fecha de compra como válida?
> Supongamos que entras y sales de un valor cada 2 meses durante un año ¿se podría así considerar que tienes el valor un año para pagar 'sólo' el 21% de las plusvalías?



podríamos empezar a buscar pautas de 2 meses de subidas caídas en algún valor? ienso:


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y Alemania?
> 
> 
> 
> Sacyr en positivo y subiendo


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo es que os prometo que es que con mi punto de vista "buy and hold" desde mi entrada en Arcerlor no veo ningún chollo en bolsa española. Eso sí, he estado tentado en entrar en MDF a 4.55...pero su exposición a Venezuela y el hecho que ya tenga TRE me tiraron para atrás. Ya parece demasiado tarde.
> En Uropa las EON parecen golosas y a mi las eléctricas me tiran. He de decir que se me escapó el tren del "Asúcar" en Alemania.
> Y de las mineras me fio poco. Aquí las platinum y las gold están sufriendo incrementos operativos exponenciales desde Marikana. Los incrementos en costes son del 15% anual solo en mano de obra. Claro que se mantienen aumentos en beneficios netos de dos digitos en los útimos cuatro años. Cosas de los paises emergentes. Es lo que tiene ser gacela en el Kruger Park teniendo a Tyra Banks y a Pandoro a la vuelta de la esquina. Se puede disfrutar mucho mas....pero como se te caiga el jabón...duele el triple.
> Y creo que es así en todas las mineras. Menos mal que ahora el cambio $/ZAR es históricamente muy alto y los beneficios en la exportación están salvando los resultados locales. Que pasará cuando alguien se de cuenta que en USA imprimen demasiados papelitos? Que el ZAR pasará directamente a ser papel de water y esos incrementos de doble digito en beneficio neto significará nada. Y ese pensamiento acojona.
> ...



Yo la voy a pillar en 10 días o así MDF a 4,70 o menos 




Tono dijo:


>



+ 1,8%


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> podríamos empezar a buscar pautas de 2 meses de subidas caídas en algún valor? ienso:



o ir comprando una docena de acciones de vez en cuando


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Madre la que esta liando el señor Bava por Brasil.Ya avise que este como gestor dentro de las telecos era un fiera

+22%

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=OIBR3:BZ


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no se quien inventa estas leyes pero es sádico de cojones.



Precisamente este artículo está explícitamente confeccionado para que no hagamos "trampas" 

Ley 35/2006 Art. 33

5. No se computarán como pérdidas patrimoniales las siguientes: 

f) Las derivadas de las transmisiones de valores o participaciones admitidos a negociación en alguno de los mercados secundarios oficiales de valores definidos en la Directiva 2004/39/CE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo de 21 de abril de 2004 relativa a los mercados de instrumentos financieros, *cuando el contribuyente hubiera adquirido valores homogéneos dentro de los dos meses anteriores o posteriores a dichas transmisiones*.


----------



## erpako (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas que por la subida a corto, es un negocio que a mi personalmente me gusta y que creo tiene mucho futuro.Espero que no suba mucho para cuando me toque la recompra en febrero...Alguien que sepa de fiscalidad...Si compro antes de dos meses que tengo que decirlo en la declaración?



Solo te afecta si son minusvalías, por el tema de compensación de bases. Te anotas la pérdida al marcar "recompra de títulos homogéneos" y no la imputas, hasta que vendas toda la posición.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo la voy a pillar en 10 días o así MDF a 4,70 o menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

homógeneo toda la vida para mí no es lo mismo que el mismo.

quicir: ACX y MTS


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, si se compra antes de dos meses después de vender un valor ¿se consideraría la primera fecha de compra como válida?
> Supongamos que entras y sales de un valor cada 2 meses durante un año ¿se podría así considerar que tienes el valor un año para pagar 'sólo' el 21% de las plusvalías?



Lo que dice el artículo es que no puedes darte la pérdida si has realizado una recompra. Habría que mirarse bien si operar de la forma que indicas interrumpe o no el periodo de generación del rendimiento. Si entiendes que vuelves a la posición anterior/inicial sería así, pero con Hacienda nunca se sabe. La verdad es que es una idea interesante ienso:


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Barridon rompeculos y a recuperar la senda, vaya regalo de reyes y bien de mañana.

Ya le han jodido la semana a mas de uno.

Caspa para todos.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo que dice el artículo es que no puedes darte la pérdida si has realizado una recompra. Habría que mirarse bien si operar de la forma que indicas interrumpe o no el periodo de generación del rendimiento. Si entiendes que vuelves a la posición anterior/inicial sería así, pero con Hacienda nunca se sabe. La verdad es que es una idea interesante ienso:



Pues no está de más consultarlo, ya que hecha la ley hecha la trampa.
Imagina que sales de un valor con unas plusvis que cotizarían como rendimientos del trabajo y para evitarlo antes de dos meses compras una docenilla de acciones y las guardas para vender después de un año...
Parece muy obvio, pero.... y si se la podemos colar :XX:


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Chimpum, el que lo aproveche ha hecho el mes de enero hoy en hora y media.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2014)

La subida de Imtech obviamente también me toca los coj..... pero me da miedo entrar por si acaso está haciendo la misma jugada que en noviembre. Sería ya el remate que encima perdiera la compensación de minusvalias y luego vuelta a los 2€. Solo por no tentar la suerte las dejo hasta finales de febrero a ver.

He soltado el resto de los avioncitos. No me gusta nada el tema en europa con tantos avisos de deflación y entrada en recesión de Alemania, ya veremos. 

El primer trimestre en bolsa suele no ser muy bueno historicamente no?


Obvia decir que he vendido en el mínimo diario: 15,05 € :: y parriiiiba !!!


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Tres, dos... rotura de maximos en marcha. Veremos si hay un muro de hormigon o no.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 10:38 ----------

Maximos diarios trinchados, 9900 paguenme el bokata.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre la que esta liando el señor Bava por Brasil.Ya avise que este como gestor dentro de las telecos era un fiera
> 
> +22%
> 
> OI SA (OIBR3:Sao Paulo): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Y porque PTC baja un 2%. Mi no entender nichts.


----------



## egarenc (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La subida de Imtech obviamente también me toca los coj..... pero me da miedo entrar por si acaso está haciendo la misma jugada que en noviembre. Sería ya el remate que encima perdiera la compensación de minusvalias y luego vuelta a los 2€. Solo por no tentar la suerte las dejo hasta finales de febrero a ver.
> 
> He soltado el resto de los avioncitos. No me gusta nada el tema en europa con tantos avisos de deflación y entrada en recesión de Alemania, ya veremos.
> 
> ...



yo diria que tiene que volver a recortar, no lo van a poner tan facil. A mi tampoco me engañarían dos veces seguidas.
Ahora que no tienes avioncitos, anímate con los trenecitos 

Joder, no se si quitarme las VIS, un 8 es un 8, y veo que las perspectivas sobre el sector no están muy claras despuiés de la subida continuada 2011-2013


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues no está de más consultarlo, ya que hecha la ley hecha la trampa.
> Imagina que sales de un valor con unas plusvis que cotizarían como rendimientos del trabajo y para evitarlo antes de dos meses compras una docenilla de acciones y las guardas para vender después de un año...
> Parece muy obvio, pero.... y si se la podemos colar :XX:



No creo que sea así. Esto está hecho para que no compenses bases a final de año. Así cada operación cierra la anterior y genera una nueva.

Ten en cuenta por ejemplo para temas de cfd's puedes entrar y salir de un valor varias veces durante el mismo día y que estas compras, ventas y recompras no se afectan por este artículo.
Por privado te podría explicar más cosas que no son cuestiones de comentar en este hilo tan popular :cook:::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> yo diria que tiene que volver a recortar, no lo van a poner tan facil. A mi tampoco me engañarían dos veces seguidas.
> Ahora que no tienes avioncitos, anímate con los trenecitos
> 
> Joder, no se si quitarme las VIS, un 8 es un 8, y veo que las perspectivas sobre el sector no están muy claras despuiés de la subida continuada 2011-2013



Te refieres a CAF ? buen valor pero no me llama. Es un poco aburrido para mi.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Se agradecería mucho ese privado Reve.
Después de hacer cálculos entre Montoro y comisiones un 40% de los beneficios no llego ni a olerlos.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> yo diria que tiene que volver a recortar, no lo van a poner tan facil. A mi tampoco me engañarían dos veces seguidas.
> Ahora que no tienes avioncitos, anímate con los trenecitos
> 
> Joder, no se si quitarme las VIS, un 8 es un 8, y veo que las perspectivas sobre el sector no están muy claras despuiés de la subida continuada 2011-2013



y yo pensando en entrar mañana o dos días después en el velote que va a tener :

ha cerrado el gap


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

Si no fuese por Montoro ya habría vendido Imtech y TEF.... me queman tantas plusvis ::


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si no fuese por Montoro ya habría vendido Imtech y TEF.... me queman tantas plusvis ::





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si no fuese por Montoro ya habría vendido Imtech y TEF.... me queman tantas plusvis ::



Con las plusvalías vende o quedatelas, haz lo que quieras, pero yo lo último que tendría en cuenta es la fiscalidad, quiero decir que para eso tenemos el mes de diciembre para ir maquillando lo que se pueda pero condicionar una inversión a la fiscalidad y además durante un año entero me parece demasiada distorsión. En el peor de los casos cubrir con cortos hasta ese año, pero ya me parece liar un poco el asunto. Creo que cualquier inversión bursátil es suficientemente complicada como para añadirle otra variable más.

En cuanto a la interpretación de hacienda de la jugada que comentáis, yo sin tener demasiada idea ya veo claro cual va a ser su criterio, 
si pierdes y recompras en menos de dos meses no puedes compensarte la pérdida en tu declaración,
Y si ganas me da igual lo que hagas, ven a mí cariño.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Con las plusvalías vende o quedatelas
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Estando muy de acuerdo con la idea de que hay que vender cuando el beneficio está conseguido, no quita que la fiscalidad hoy por hoy es algo determinante. Al pequeño inversor lo han matado, ya que después del riesgo que corre a entrar en bolsa, entre el IRPF y las comisiones se produce un atraco a mano armada. Y si te obligas a estar un año dentro el riesgo es doble.

Es de imaginar que hacienda lo tiene todo bien cubierto. Pero a veces queda algún resquicio. Rizando el rizo se me ocurre que vendes con plusvis y ese mismo día compras una única acción del mismo valor para guardar en cartera durante un año. Digo justo el mismo día para que no quede hueco temporal...ienso:
...o simplemente te quedas con paquetito, que es lo que hago yo siempre ienso:


----------



## egarenc (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te refieres a CAF ? buen valor pero no me llama. Es un poco aburrido para mi.



Alstom, esa que baja sin parar desde que compré


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Alstom, esa que baja sin parar desde que compré



Alstom a 25€ está para meterle unos largos.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Nico Correa +5%
se me va el "tren"



somos la única bolsa en verde.
esto huele mal para la tarde


----------



## Dotierr (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nico Correa +5%
> se me va el "tren"
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que la nuestra está desvirtuada por la festividad...

Un tren se va (Correa) pero igual viene otro (Zeltia), ¿es posible? o tb se ha ido?


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Estando muy de acuerdo con la idea de que hay que vender cuando el beneficio está conseguido, no quita que la fiscalidad hoy por hoy es algo determinante. Al pequeño inversor lo han matado, ya que después del riesgo que corre a entrar en bolsa, entre el IRPF y las comisiones se produce un atraco a mano armada. Y si te obligas a estar un año dentro el riesgo es doble.
> 
> Es de imaginar que hacienda lo tiene todo bien cubierto. Pero a veces queda algún resquicio. Rizando el rizo se me ocurre que vendes con plusvis y ese mismo día compras una única acción del mismo valor para guardar en cartera durante un año. Digo justo el mismo día para que no quede hueco temporal...ienso:
> ...o simplemente te quedas con paquetito, que es lo que hago yo siempre ienso:



En ese caso yo creo que estamos en las mismas, porque como vendes con plusvalías tributas y punto, has comprado y vendido en menos de un año con X plusvalía por la que tributas, y como tienes benefició me da igual lo que hagas después, que recompras el mismo día un pequeño paquete, pues ya veremos cuando vendas ese lo que pasa. 

Es decir, la regla de la recompra sólo te la aplica hacienda para las pérdidas, si tienes beneficios le da igual cuando recompras, simplemente tributa en ese momento.

Esta claro que como siempre las leyes tributarias va a por la clase media que somos los que nos dejamos morder más fácil.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Ya veo que mi idea de joder a Montoro no sirve en el caso de pusvalías. Descartado.
La única forma de salvar el escollo de las plusvis a menos de un año es mediante la venta de futuros.

Fiscalidad venta de acciones ejercicio 2013 (declaración a presentar en Mayo-Junio de 2014) - Invertir en Bolsa

Enhorabuena a Mr Brightside que creo que llevaba Zeltia desde hace mucho.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> Supongo que la nuestra está desvirtuada por la festividad...
> 
> Un tren se va (Correa) pero igual viene otro (Zeltia), ¿es posible? o tb se ha ido?



pon zeltia en semanal, qué ves?












prefiero antena 3 si rompe, irá a por los 15


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No creo que sea así. Esto está hecho para que no compenses bases a final de año. Así cada operación cierra la anterior y genera una nueva.
> 
> Ten en cuenta por ejemplo para temas de cfd's puedes entrar y salir de un valor varias veces durante el mismo día y que estas compras, ventas y recompras no se afectan por este artículo.
> Por privado te podría explicar más cosas que no son cuestiones de comentar en este hilo tan popular :cook:::



No se corte onvre, no se lo vamos a contar a naide... :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> No sé corte onvre, no se lo vamos a contar a naide... :fiufiu:



Si no es que no tenga confianza en ustedes. Es que por aquí pasa a leerlos mucha más gente de la que ustedes se pueden imaginar :cook:


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nico Correa +5%
> se me va el "tren"
> somos la única bolsa en verde.
> esto huele mal para la tarde



Yo los veo muy pequeños y que están ahora mismo *justo en el punto clave para empezar a ser rentables*

Fabricante de fresadoras, Maquina herramienta, centro de mecanizado, desde 1947 Presentación Nicolás Correa

El sector es de alto valor añadido y exportan el 90%

A riesgo de perder el tren quizas yo me esperaria a ver el Ebitda mas consolidado después de la fusion


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Nuevamente petando maximos diarios. Arreon y cuenta nueva. 

Nueva ronda tochera.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

el POP prepara su enésimo guarrazo?



ponzi dijo:


> Yo los veo muy pequeños y que están ahora mismo *justo en el punto clave para empezar a ser rentables*
> 
> Fabricante de fresadoras, Maquina herramienta, centro de mecanizado, desde 1947 Presentación Nicolás Correa
> 
> ...



no dice nada de 2012-13?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias en especial a Claca,

En los 10.000 PUNTAZOS le puede dar algo Inversobres, tomese una tila antes de ver las cotizaciones.

Indra, IAG y acerinox. Estos son los tres valores que el mono del sorteo del niño ha seleccionado para 2013. Si, vi ayer el documental de expertos en tv.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias en especial a Claca,
> 
> En los 10.000 PUNTAZOS le puede dar algo Inversobres, tomese una tila antes de ver las cotizaciones.
> 
> Indra, IAG y acerinox. Estos son los tres valores que el mono del sorteo del niño ha seleccionado para 2013. Si, vi ayer el documental de expertos en tv.



max a las 9.30, 10.30, 11.30, 12.30 ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el POP prepara su enésimo guarrazo



Tendría su lógica, mire la fecha: Popular anuncia la vuelta al dividendo,Banca. Expansin.com

Ese día subió bastante, ahí se ha mantenido, y el dividendo es bastante tacañete (apenas un 1% del valor de la acción), así qeu a poco que las noticias no acompañen mucho bajará.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tendría su lógica, mire la fecha: Popular anuncia la vuelta al dividendo,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> Ese día subió bastante, ahí se ha mantenido, y el dividendo es bastante tacañete (apenas un 1% del valor de la acción), así qeu a poco que las noticias no acompañen mucho bajará.



ha superado los 4.45 hata 4,48 

hay que estar pendiente


tiene un gap de 4,48 a 4,54 o asi desde el 1 de octubre


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo es que os prometo que es que con mi punto de vista "buy and hold" desde mi entrada en Arcerlor no veo ningún chollo en bolsa española. Eso sí, he estado tentado en entrar en MDF a 4.55...pero su exposición a Venezuela y el hecho que ya tenga TRE me tiraron para atrás. Ya parece demasiado tarde.
> En Uropa las EON parecen golosas y a mi las eléctricas me tiran. He de decir que se me escapó el tren del "Asúcar" en Alemania.
> Y de las mineras me fio poco. Aquí las platinum y las gold están sufriendo incrementos operativos exponenciales desde Marikana. Los incrementos en costes son del 15% anual solo en mano de obra. Claro que se mantienen aumentos en beneficios netos de dos digitos en los útimos cuatro años. Cosas de los paises emergentes. Es lo que tiene ser gacela en el Kruger Park teniendo a Tyra Banks y a Pandoro a la vuelta de la esquina. Se puede disfrutar mucho mas....pero como se te caiga el jabón...duele el triple.
> Y creo que es así en todas las mineras. Menos mal que ahora el cambio $/ZAR es históricamente muy alto y los beneficios en la exportación están salvando los resultados locales. Que pasará cuando alguien se de cuenta que en USA imprimen demasiados papelitos? Que el ZAR pasará directamente a ser papel de water y esos incrementos de doble digito en beneficio neto significará nada. Y ese pensamiento acojona.
> ...



E.ON no termina de tirar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2014)

A razon de saber reconocer los errores y seguir a los ojos antes que al cerebro, pepino marca registrada, comienzo a sondear de nuevo a daimler. Las solte un 12% menos de lo que ahora cotizan. :´(

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 13:26 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> E.ON no termina de tirar



....en bolsa. Pero se estan moviendo vendiendo y comprando activos, y con todo el berenjenal que hay montado en alemania con el sector electrico. Yo sinceramente creo que la tendencia de caida de los ultimos años ha terminado, ahora solo falta saber si para emprender un nuevo tramo a la baja mas empinado o uno de recuperacion. Entrando en los 12,x euros yo creo que se esta entrando con muy poco riesgo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2014)

12.3x me parece que magufeo en eon, está tarde va al barco 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ene 2014)

Me acabo de pillar unas Portland a 5,96 corriendo un poco detrás del precio pero creo que va a ir a buscar de nuevo los 7,50 y a ver si los supera.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A razon de saber reconocer los errores y seguir a los ojos antes que al cerebro, pepino marca registrada, comienzo a sondear de nuevo a daimler. Las solte un 12% menos de lo que ahora cotizan. :´(
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 13:26 ----------
> 
> ...




Personalmente me arrepiento de no haber entrado hace una semana a sdf (k+s)...pero ya llevo la azucarera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 12.3x me parece que magufeo en eon, está tarde va al barco
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Estas, las daimler...:Aplauso::Aplauso: se va animando la cosa.

SDF el pirata nos la proyecta a 27 eurazos, mueve el enlace un poco y et voila.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me acabo de pillar unas Portland a 5,96 corriendo un poco detrás del precio pero creo que va a ir a buscar de nuevo los 7,50 y a ver si los supera.



yo creo que como mucho esta semana los 6,10, si pasa de los 6

espero equivocarme (creo que esto ya lo puse anoche) ienso:



13.30 otro máximo


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias a todos.

600k en 1,20 en bankia.

Que alguien las compre.

Espero les hayan traido los reyes magos muha felicidad para este 2014.

Yo he pedido un hígado nuevo:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

No es sospechoso que cada hora se levanten 2 chicharros?

zeltia+nico
adolfo+bio
cementos+miquel costas
solaria+ercros
todos por encima del 4%

ha sido como muy escalonado


habrán entrado, salido, entrado, salido... así durante el día?


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Ene 2014)

600k? Volvemos a las posiciones asustagacelas?


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> 600k? Volvemos a las posiciones asustagacelas?



Ya lo has visto.....la gacela ve 600k y dice.....uy, yo vendo ahi......

Y ahora,,.,tachán.......se van evaporando las posis de 100k en 100k....:Baile:

No es una ciencia cierta pero si....a veces el diablo se pone de parte de uno::


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> 
> 600k en 1,20 en bankia.
> 
> ...



Ahí se vienen los 1,21.
Conga returns.

Para el hígado comer muchas manzanas. Los ingleses lo saben bien.
An apple a day keeps de doctor away


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2014)

SPAIN IS HOT.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:

C´mon bros. U 2 sergeant.


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ahí se vienen los 1,21.
> Conga returns.
> 
> Para el hígado comer muchas manzanas. Los ingleses lo saben bien.
> An apple a day keeps de doctor away



La conga terminaba a las 01:24€, y empezaba de nuevo a las 01:13€...

Edito: tocados los 1.21


----------



## caida libre (6 Ene 2014)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Neuron Bio? Está subiendo mucho a partir de la siguiente noticia, pero viene desde mínimos:
> 
> Neol patenta un microorganismo que permite producir aceites para biocombustibles a partir de residuos industriales - repsol.com
> 
> ...



Veo que Neuron Bio no ha despertado mucho interés en el foro. 

De momento hoy sigue subiendo fuerte (+8%) a pesar de que ya se anotó un +18% el viernes pasado... :


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el POP prepara su enésimo guarrazo?
> 
> 
> 
> no dice nada de 2012-13?



En las presentaciones si que hablan de 2012-2013...Un poco simples pero bueno.Lo que vienen a decir es que siguen igual pero que esperan crecer,de monento los ebitda son muy inestables,necesitan vender mas, minimo 80-100 mill año


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

caida libre dijo:


> Veo que Neuron Bio no ha despertado mucho interés en el foro.
> 
> De momento hoy sigue subiendo fuerte (+8%) a pesar de que ya se anotó un +18% el viernes pasado... :



luego la información se sabía el viernes...

compra rumor vende noticia
compra viernes vende lunes ::
un 28% no se saca todos los dias


14.30 otro máximo.....
y el POP a por 4,58


JPMorgan Chase Nears a $2 Billion Deal In a Case Tied To Madoff - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ene 2014)

Será este el tren bueno de prisa?

Buen día para arrancar llamando la atención


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ene 2014)

Sale la conga o no? 
Yo llevo un buen rato preparada con el gorrito y el matasuegras


----------



## amago45 (6 Ene 2014)

Ezentis daba seńalicas raruchas ayer, hoy +6% ...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sale la conga o no?
> Yo llevo un buen rato preparada con el gorrito y el matasuegras



hoy el elegido es el pop
si toca 4,58 es previsible que cierre gap y corrija, y es posible que cuando lo haga entre pasta a bankia. quién sabe.

de ahí tiene recorrido hasta 4,70--- 


yo le voy a esperar en 4.20


----------



## inversobres (6 Ene 2014)

Chicharro power y hvei palote.

Sigo sacando brillo a la bola de cristal. Algo me dice que este mes petamos los 10.000. Fran, esto se tuerce.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 15:24 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias en especial a Claca,
> 
> En los 10.000 PUNTAZOS le puede dar algo Inversobres, tomese una tila antes de ver las cotizaciones.
> 
> Indra, IAG y acerinox. Estos son los tres valores que el mono del sorteo del niño ha seleccionado para 2013. Si, vi ayer el documental de expertos en tv.



A mi darme algo? Si, la risa floja. El negacionismo es jodido, y la ceguera peor. No pretendais que me alegre que ganeb dinero con bankia y amigas cuando esa mierda sale a flote gracias a toneladas de dinero publico.

Digen que con gusto no pica.

Pd. Lo dije esta mañana, van a petar los maximos de navidades hoy. Aluego a cascarla.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

POP +7,5% 
4,67
gap cerrado por un 1% ya

o hay alguna noticia o no es normal que no corrija


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sale la conga o no?
> Yo llevo un buen rato preparada con el gorrito y el matasuegras



Pues prepara el traje de fiesta que se avecina otra tarde de gloria.
La banca mediana hoy es un escándalo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues prepara el traje de fiesta que se avecina otra tarde de gloria.
> La banca mediana hoy es un escándalo.





salvo que nos toque la corrección del pop en el final de la sesión ::


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Lo del POP es raro ya que no sube con un volumen tan grande.
Me huelo que los resultados de la banca a final de año, como siempre cocinados, van a ser mejor de lo que esperaba el mercado.

CapitalMadrid - La Sindicatura del Banco Popular capta 445 nuevos accionistas un año después de la gran ampliación


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo del POP es raro ya que no sube con un volumen tan grande.
> Me huelo que los resultados de la banca a final de año, como siempre cocinados, van a ser mejor de lo que esperaba el mercado.
> 
> CapitalMadrid - La Sindicatura del Banco Popular capta 445 nuevos accionistas un año después de la gran ampliación



pues es cierto. tuvo más volumen el 19.20.21 de dic que hoy... bien visto

de los que parece que rompen con volumen: zeltia y ercros, pero como para fiarse de estos 2...


pero sobre todo, record de Vol: Antena 3

el de bankia paupérrimo


nota: guano en usa?


----------



## mpbk (6 Ene 2014)

un dia más todo verde......

rumbo a 10600


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia más todo verde......
> 
> rumbo a 10600



se va a perder la traca final? aún queda una hora, espere, hombre, espere ::


El Senado de EEUU confirma a Janet Yellen como cabeza de la Reserva Federal - ANTENA 3 TV













se ve que lo de prometer es lo suyo


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ponga serio onvre, aquí tratamos de recuperar la parte de la que hemos sido despojados..


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ene 2014)

Imtech que flojea, a ver si todavía acaba en rojo y vuelve a ser un fake.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Imtech que flojea, a ver si todavía acaba en rojo y vuelve a ser un fake.



Deja deja a ver si cae por debajo de 2 para finales de febrero


----------



## creative (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Deja deja a ver si cae por debajo de 2 para finales de febrero



Lo de sacyr de hoy es de risa cuanta gacela a entrado


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Lo de sacyr de hoy es de risa cuanta gacela a entrado



y en Ercros, y en el POP, y solaria y pillados a primera hora en Correa, y en ADZ, y BIO en máximos....

se viene una semana interesante si tocamos 10k y para abajo. ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y en Ercros, y en el POP, y solaria y pillados a primera hora en Correa, y en ADZ, y BIO en máximos....
> 
> se viene una semana interesante si tocamos 10k y para abajo. ::



Mirelo por el lado bueno, cuando toque los 8k compremos a mejores precios


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

y la ultima hora levanta el que faltaba para el canto, el valor "favorito" de tono: tecnocom 

---------- Post added 06-ene-2014 at 09:56 ----------

empieza la realidad:
Fed set to start tapering: What could possibly go wrong? | Daily Ticker - Yahoo Finance


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Lo de sacyr de hoy es de risa cuanta gacela a entrado



Hustec cree?? 

Yo me lo he pensado pero si tuviese recorrido hasta 3.80 que es el precio en el que ha estado estos meses.... Es solo un 10%....no compensa el riesgo..... 

Estoy por comprar más bankias.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2014)

EL iBEX la locomotora del mundo...... 

menuda vuelta las imtech...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

dice CAVA que si el SP pierde los 1827 se va a los 1810 y señal de debilidad


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2014)

Las Imtech a 2,40 a 6 de enero son caras, a no ser que alguien sepa con bastante certeza que la resolucion de los problemas es cosa firme. Piano piano. Hay otros valores mas golosones en amsterdam. Y no, no me refiero a la plaza roja DON. Que tambien. Pero no.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hustec cree??
> 
> Yo me lo he pensado pero si tuviese recorrido hasta 3.80 que es el precio en el que ha estado estos meses.... Es solo un 10%....no compensa el riesgo.....
> 
> Estoy por comprar más bankias....



¿a 1,22?







Desintoxique rápido ese hígado.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

Que alguien saque la conga de bankia!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las Imtech a 2,40 a 6 de enero son caras, a no ser que alguien sepa con bastante certeza que la resolucion de los problemas es cosa firme. Piano piano. Hay otros valores mas golosones en amsterdam. Y no, no me refiero a la plaza roja DON. Que tambien. Pero no.



2,28 ahora mismo


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

Tono llámame loco pero las veo mucho más arriba. 

No hay riesgo..... La venta preventiva cantada a 1,18.....habria sido eso.... Venta preventiva y se volvería a entrar a 1,21.....no veo la locura.... Y más yendo desde 0,98

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono llámame loco pero las veo mucho más arriba.
> 
> No hay riesgo..... La venta preventiva cantada a 1,18.....habria sido eso.... Venta preventiva y se volvería a entrar a 1,21.....no veo la locura.... Y más yendo desde 0,98



Tú la llamarás preventiva, pero aquí en mi tierra se dice que te has cagao por la patabajo.
Y déjate de sacyres.
Compra unas Iberdrolas y hazte un hombre serio con sus bluechips en cartera.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono llámame loco pero las veo mucho más arriba.
> 
> No hay riesgo..... La venta preventiva cantada a 1,18.....habria sido eso.... Venta preventiva y se volvería a entrar a 1,21.....no veo la locura.... Y más yendo desde 0,98
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



espere un poco al guano americano, qué prisas!


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2,28 ahora mismo



El analisis de las velas comechichis que te dice Ane?Hoy el grafico de Imtech va a quedar como poco divertido.A nivel empresarial estoy con chinito hasta 2015 no creo que presenten beneficios,en el momento que la empresa quede despejada de toda duda va a pegar un buen petardazo.El 25 a ver si le pregunto al de Meta como las ve


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La subida de Imtech obviamente también me toca los coj..... pero me da miedo entrar por si acaso está haciendo la misma jugada que en noviembre. Sería ya el remate que encima perdiera la compensación de minusvalias y luego vuelta a los 2€. Solo por no tentar la suerte las dejo hasta finales de febrero a ver.



Lo de Imtech no dirán que no les avisé...:rolleye:

Ideputas que son....

Ojo con Bankia y Pop esta semana....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que los usanos se van a desplomar.
> La razón es obvia, uno no puede imprimirse su camino a la prosperidad. :fiufiu:
> Si la riqueza sale de las impresoras es como decir que el que trabaja es idiota.
> Para el que tenga tiempo:
> QE: Euthanasia of the economy? | Credit Writedowns



JOJOJO! ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El analisis de las velas comechichis que te dice Ane?Hoy el grafico de Imtech debe quedar como poco divertido.A nivel empresarial estoy con chinito hasta 2015 no creo que presenten beneficios,en el momento que la empresa quede despejada de toda duda va a pegar un buen petardazo.El 25 a ver si le pregunto al de Meta como las ve



Meta...dona ??? ::

PD: lo siento pero es que lo has puesto a huevo..


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El analisis de las velas comechichis que te dice Ane?Hoy el grafico de Imtech debe quedar como poco divertido.A nivel empresarial estoy con chinito hasta 2015 no creo que presenten beneficios,en el momento que la empresa quede despejada de toda duda va a pegar un buen petardazo.El 25 a ver si le pregunto al de Meta como las ve



con el tamagochi no sé, pero con velas, queda un martillo invertido que dice que se acabó lo bueno

y además fuera de las BB


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tú la llamarás preventiva, pero aquí en mi tierra se dice que te has cagao por la patabajo



Iba cargadisimo...Y para ser el chicharro que es, sigo cargadisimo.... Sigo con 30k....Y pensando en comprar más. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Iba cargadisimo...Y para ser el chicharro que es, sigo cargadisimo.... Sigo con 30k....Y pensando en comprar más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues de momento déjalo ahí, si sube mucho ya tendrás tiempo de comprar mas paquetes

P.D hoy los peques siguen vendiendo y los grandes comprando... 

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Meta...dona ??? ::
> 
> PD: lo siento pero es que lo has puesto a huevo..



Estaba puesto a huevo como los roces...uno que tiene su humor especial o que el roscon me ha subido vete tu a saber.Lo de meta va con doble filo....Metavalor(el q da la conferencia 25-e) lleva imtech en su fondo internacional y como el valor es como yonki bursatil ...pues blanco y en botella


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba puesto a huevo como los roces...uno que tiene su humor especial o que el roscon me ha subido vete tu a saber.Lo de meta va con doble filo....Metavalor(el q da la conferencia 25-e) lleva imtech en su fondo internacional y como el valor es como yonki bursatil ...pues blanco y en botella



a no tener sentido del humor le llamas humor especial ? ::


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de Imtech no dirán que no les avisé...:rolleye:
> 
> Ideputas que son....
> 
> Ojo con Bankia y Pop esta semana....



Que peligros nuevos acechan a Bankia esta semana....


----------



## @@strom (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba puesto a huevo como los roces...uno que tiene su humor especial o que el roscon me ha subido vete tu a saber.Lo de meta va con doble filo....Metavalor(el q da la conferencia 25-e) lleva imtech en su fondo internacional y como el valor es como yonki bursatil ...pues blanco y en botella



Ponzi, desde hoy le acompaño en alba.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

bankieros:

JPM vendidas hoy: CERO


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de Imtech no dirán que no les avisé...:rolleye:
> 
> Ideputas que son....
> 
> Ojo con Bankia y Pop esta semana....



Tienes toda la razón.
Paulistano suéltame el perro.
Acabo de vender las bankias en 1,217. Un 20%, Montoro incluído.
Suerte a los que continuais en la conga.

Espero acertar y que sea sólo un hasta luego. Me huele que es el último máximo por una temporadita.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> Paulistano suéltame el perro.
> Acabo de vender las bankias en 1,217. Un 20%, Montoro incluído.
> Suerte a los que continuais en la conga.
> ...



Yo creo que mañana IGUAL vemos el 1,245 o así, pero creo que tiene razón, luego para abajo. Enhorabuena. De verdad no quiere meterse en Tecnocom con las plusvalías? ::


nota: 1,5% de diferencia con Francia y 1% con Alemania. Se nota que salimos de la crisis


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, desde hoy le acompaño en alba.



No creo que vaya a tener una revalorizacion espectacular pero tampoco creo que de ningun susto (para mi el holding vale 46-55 eu).Los March manejan bien la empresa,nunca han destruido valor, y ahora mismo tienen caja neta.Acs esta mejorando contablemente,Ebro es un excelente negocio con muy poco gasto en capex,La deuda de Acerinox esta minimos de los ultimos 10 años ademas los gestores manejan muy bien el efectivo,Indra esta muy lejos de maximos..Todo funciona bien,es una inversion muy conservadora


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Oigan, conocen alguna web en la cual se pueda ver lo que sube una acción antes y después de la subasta? Es porque creo que Nico estaba subiendo un 1% (figura de martillo y se acabó lo bueno) y el cuidador ha comprado todo hasta dejarla en velote verde, lo cual es mosqueante cuando menos...


alguna info o alguien que estaba con ello?


----------



## Hannibal (6 Ene 2014)

Vaya velote más feo el de repsol, si es que se le puede llamar velote :ouch: En cuanto acabe el tema del scrip dividen el día 9 esto se va a ir pabajo a base de bien.


----------



## Garmont (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Oigan, conocen alguna web en la cual se pueda ver lo que sube una acción antes y después de la subasta? Es porque creo que Nico estaba subiendo un 1% (figura de martillo y se acabó lo bueno) y el cuidador ha comprado todo hasta dejarla en velote verde, lo cual es mosqueante cuando menos...
> 
> 
> alguna info o alguien que estaba con ello?



Ha tenido una última media hora movidita. 1,505 antes del cierre y ha terminado en 1,54. Parece que hay interés :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ene 2014)

Liberbank.... se ha escapado... lastima


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana IGUAL vemos el 1,245 o así, pero creo que tiene razón, luego para abajo. Enhorabuena. De verdad no quiere meterse en Tecnocom con las plusvalías? ::
> 
> 
> nota: 1,5% de diferencia con Francia y 1% con Alemania. Se nota que salimos de la crisis



no me caliente, que con el precio de dos cafés le meto a las tecnocom un gap a la baja mañana que no levanta cabeza el resto del año.

Puede ser que Bankia suba mañana, pero hoy me ha dado miedo el tema. 
La subida gorda de toda la banca mediana hoy con volúmenes de lo más normalito me huele a que se ha puesto cebo gacelero. Los leoncios ya tienen comida para unos cuantos días.
A bankia sigo viéndola en 1,35 en los días próximos a que saque el balance anual, dentro de unas 2-3 semanas. Espero poder entrar de nuevo por debajo de 1,15.
Mucha suerte a los de la congaaaaaaa....!


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Anda que Gamesa esta poniendo a prueba las leyes de la física...Que bárbaro 8'47


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda que Gamesa esta poniendo a prueba las leyes de la física...Que bárbaro 8'47



Ponzi ¿no te extraña semejante revalorización?
Analizando esta empresa no soy capaz de justificar ni la mitad de su subida. ¿tanta expectativa de beneficios tiene?
No ha vendido ni un sólo aparato en España en todo el 2013 y según leo en los primeros nueve meses registró ventas de 1.655 millones, un 20% menos que el pasado año, cuando perdió 659M.
Ha reducido deuda y asegura poder cumplir con sus vencimientos, pero yo no veo dónde está la gracia para tanta subida, salvo que estén preparando otra pillada masiva como en el 2009.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Ene 2014)

Dejo algunos apuntes por aquí, los iré comprobando. 
Largos:
-Solaria, ya mismo pero con un SL muy ajustado
-Telefónica si cierra mañana por encima de 11.73
-Tubos reunidos si cierra mañana por encima del cierre de hoy
- Técnicas, ya mismo y con un sl más o menos holgado.
- Viscofan, idem

Cortos:
- Campofrio, creo que se va a ir a cerrar el gap
- Repsol, aunque esta todavía no sé bien por dónde saldrá

P.D. Ane, pu*as telecom, las odio a muerte 

P.D.2 : hablo de swing trades a corto plazo, ojo, nada de ir a más de 3-4 semanas, y puede que ni eso.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi ¿no te extraña semejante revalorización?
> Analizando esta empresa no soy capaz de justificar ni la mitad de su subida. ¿tanta expectativa de beneficios tiene?
> No ha vendido ni un sólo aparato en España en todo el 2013 y según leo en los primeros nueve meses registró ventas de 1.655 millones, un 20% menos que el pasado año, cuando perdió 659M.
> Ha reducido deuda y asegura poder cumplir con sus vencimientos, pero yo no veo dónde está la gracia para tanta subida, salvo que estén preparando otra pillada masiva como en el 2009.



Si y no.Me extraña el potencial de revalorización que lleva a sus espaldas pero no que se haya revalorizado.Era lo que explicaba el otro día.Hay ciertas empresas entre ellas Gamesa que nada tiene que ver la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias con el dinero que entra y sale del negocio


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


En el balance mira las partidas inventario y cuentas por cobrar....si vas al cash flow lo mismo que se han restado en el balance en el flujo de caja se suman.Es decir ha entrado mucho efectivo dentro del negocio y como el capex se mantiene mas o menos constante el fcf se dispara.Ademas han mejora los margenes.Para que este cambio sea sostenible a largo plazo tienen que vender mas,habrá que ver como evoluciona la cartera de pedidos, desde luego ya no estan baratos.En su día no me percate de este juego contable.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

y no es mejor cortos para antena3?


----------



## Hannibal (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y no es mejor cortos para antena3?



Si lo dices por mí, en el gráfico diario no veo motivos para ponerse corto en A3 más allá de una pequeña corrección porque está sobrecomprada, y en el semanal veo lo mismo. vamos, que no compensaría.

Pero como dije, es un apunte que dejo para ir comprobando los próximos fines de semana. Si alguien me hace caso, que sea bajo su responsabilidad 

Y ya que me estoy mojando, veo pepón al ibex para al menos 2 semanas. Más allá no me atrevo a dar pronósticos.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si lo dices por mí, en el gráfico diario no veo motivos para ponerse corto en A3 más allá de una pequeña corrección porque está sobrecomprada, y en el semanal veo lo mismo. vamos, que no compensaría.
> 
> Pero como dije, es un apunte que dejo para ir comprobando los próximos fines de semana. Si alguien me hace caso, que sea bajo su responsabilidad
> 
> Y ya que me estoy mojando, veo pepón al ibex para al menos 2 semanas. Más allá no me atrevo a dar pronósticos.





bueno, divergencia de cojones entre precio máximo de hoy y el anterior: rsi+macd
sobrecompra
hoy tocaba máximos, con mucho volumen acumulado desde las 11.00 y no la ha subido más desde entonces. Luego igual es un techo


si trazas proyección fibo 9 (min)-13(max)-17(min) de DICIEMBRE, nos sale clavado en el 161% el cierre de hoy
Igual este es para cortos si sale bien. si rompe, se va a 14,5

No sé, no sé. Es MUY arriesgado, pero si sale bien?

Yo hasta me estoy pensando Codere viendo los indicadores y koncorde


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si y no.Me extraña el potencial de revalorización que lleva a sus espaldas pero no que se haya revalorizado.Era lo que explicaba el otro día.Hay ciertas empresas entre ellas Gamesa que nada tiene que ver la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias con el dinero que entra y sale del negocio
> 
> 
> GAMESA CORP TECNOLOGICA SA (GAM:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Cuando el dinero entra en un valor, poco vale pensar. Ojos antes que cerebro.

Se trata de ganar y no tanto de entender. Las explicaciones siempre se saben a posteriori, cuando el pollo ya está servido y comido.


----------



## mpbk (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi ¿no te extraña semejante revalorización?
> Analizando esta empresa no soy capaz de justificar ni la mitad de su subida. ¿tanta expectativa de beneficios tiene?
> No ha vendido ni un sólo aparato en España en todo el 2013 y según leo en los primeros nueve meses registró ventas de 1.655 millones, un 20% menos que el pasado año, cuando perdió 659M.
> Ha reducido deuda y asegura poder cumplir con sus vencimientos, pero yo no veo dónde está la gracia para tanta subida, salvo que estén preparando otra pillada masiva como en el 2009.



se llama analisis técnico.....cuando una acción empieza a subir, da igual si va bien o no la empresa......


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando el dinero entra en un valor, poco vale pensar. Ojos antes que cerebro.
> 
> Se trata de ganar y no tanto de entender. Las explicaciones siempre se saben a posteriori, cuando el pollo ya está servido y comido.



Hay subidas que son ilogicas porque las empresas ni ganan dinero ni entra pasta en la caja.En el caso de Gamesa si que es verdad que han entrado mas de 400 mill por el inventario y por las facturas que han cobrado.


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> Paulistano suéltame el perro.
> Acabo de vender las bankias en 1,217. Un 20%, Montoro incluído.
> Suerte a los que continuais en la conga.
> ...



Enhorabuena, gran jugada. Yo sigo un poco más, no he aguantado el apretón de la semana anterior para quedarme aquí, así que salvó que me echen con un buen despioje seguiremos hasta dónde llegue.

Venga y empiecen a comprarme prisas que nos vamos...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no me caliente, que con el precio de dos cafés le meto a las tecnocom un gap a la baja mañana que no levanta cabeza el resto del año.
> 
> Puede ser que Bankia suba mañana, pero hoy me ha dado miedo el tema.
> La subida gorda de toda la banca mediana hoy con volúmenes de lo más normalito me huele a que se ha puesto cebo gacelero. Los leoncios ya tienen comida para unos cuantos días.
> ...



Que dia saca el balance?


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> Paulistano suéltame el perro.
> Acabo de vender las bankias en 1,217. Un 20%, Montoro incluído.
> Suerte a los que continuais en la conga.
> ...



Antes se nada enhorabuena por las plusvis.

Cuando cerremos por encima de 1,25 le saco el perro, es lo justo.

No se si algunos teneis metido en la cabeza que tiene que volver al 0,99..... O entornos....perfectamente se puede ir esto a 1,80 y ya no vuelva a 0,99 en la vida.

Que así sea.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Antes se nada enhorabuena por las plusvis.
> 
> Cuando cerremos por encima de 1,25 le saco el perro, es lo justo.
> 
> ...









a mí me mosquea que JPM no haya vendido NADA NADA hasta las 5.30 que miré. CERO. Solo comprado. O suelta de golpe tacataca, o aún le queda. como sabemos en manos de quién estamos, no arriesgo lo que les hemos robado


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Antes se nada enhorabuena por las plusvis.
> 
> Cuando cerremos por encima de 1,25 le saco el perro, es lo justo.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor no te da tiempo y ya estoy otra vez contigo en el tren antes de que me muerda tu perrita. 
...te advierto que en mi época de veterinario clínico cobraba un mínimo de 50€ por acercarme al perro y luego iba sumando... :fiufiu:

El volumen ha caído estos 2 últimos días, sólo entra dinero en cantidad cuando baja fuerte. Y no te olvides que con sólo 2M€ el otro día le metieron un rejonazo del 13% hasta el 1,11. 
Todavía hay volatilidad para volver a entrar, al menos eso quiero creer.

Sobre la pregunta de cuando salen los balances, no lo sé. Normalmente hacia finales de mes empezarían todos los bancos a publicarlos.

Janus, desde la verdad absoluta de que el dinero entra porque quiere entrar en un valor y eso no se discute, no quita que uno a veces se pregunte el por qué. Viendo los datos de deuda, inventario e inmovilizado de Gamesa así como su facturación, no se entiende nada... salvo que los molinos sirvan también para sacar petróleo.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A lo mejor no te da tiempo y ya estoy otra vez contigo en el tren antes de que me muerda tu perrita.
> ...te advierto que en mi época de veterinario clínico cobraba un mínimo de 50€ por acercarme al perro y luego iba sumando... :fiufiu:
> 
> El volumen ha caído estos 2 últimos días, sólo entra dinero en cantidad cuando baja fuerte. Y no te olvides que con sólo 2M€ el otro día le metieron un rejonazo del 13% hasta el 1,11.
> ...




La bolsa es así de maniquea. En el caso de Gamesa, los puristas en la barrera y los locos ganando pasta a lo bestia. Considero que en bolsa hay que ser "loco" con stop.


----------



## Tono (6 Ene 2014)

También se puede ser sensato Janus, y no meterte donde no te llaman.
Que las pilladas, incluso con SL, las carga el diablo.



mpbk dijo:


> se llama analisis técnico.....cuando una acción empieza a subir, da igual si va bien o no la empresa......



¿análisis tésnico, dise?


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ene 2014)

Que bien Biosearch, me esta cubriendo todo el riesgo de amper con creces....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2014)

Mi homework

Blog del SeaMonkey: Unicornios apetitosos


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que bien Biosearch, me esta cubriendo todo el riesgo de amper con creces....



igual mañana velote abajo, no sé. he mirado y podría ser.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual mañana velote abajo, no sé. he mirado y podría ser.




Lo normal es que si, va marcando ondas con máximos y mínimos crecientes bastante marcadas. La llevo desde 0,51 y tenía una orden de venta a 0,8 que acabo de quitar por si acaso, en cuanto lo supere, SL dinámico y a correr, espero venderlas antes de marzo a 1€.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ene 2014)

Después de 2 semanas mañana vuelta al curro... vaya ganas.:rolleye:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí me mosquea que JPM no haya vendido NADA NADA hasta las 5.30 que miré. CERO. Solo comprado. O suelta de golpe tacataca, o aún le queda. como sabemos en manos de quién estamos, no arriesgo lo que les hemos robado



Hoy si se fija han comprado los grandes y vendido los peques. Pueden soltarlo de golpe pero interesa empapelar al resto y conseguir pasta, no tirar el valor. Recordemos que las participaciones del gobierno son a 1.35 no van a imputar mas perdidas, si pueden subirlo empapelar y largarse de rositas


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano sigue encerrado en sus pautas técnicas. Muy claras en el corto plazo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hoy si se fija han comprado los grandes y vendido los peques. Pueden soltarlo de golpe pero interesa empapelar al resto y conseguir pasta, no tirar el valor. Recordemos que las participaciones del gobierno son a 1.35 no van a imputar mas perdidas, si pueden subirlo empapelar y largarse de rositas



esa cita a 1,35 hay que hacerla coincidir con elecciones buen hombre, así que tendra que esperar 

Además JPM es uno de los colocadores junto a DB, UBS y Lazard
Los ‘banKeros’ de corbata que se van de rositas en el show de Bankia - A CORAZÓN ABIERTO - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esa cita a 1,35 hay que hacerla coincidir con elecciones buen hombre, así que tendra que esperar
> 
> Además JPM es uno de los colocadores junto a DB, UBS y Lazard
> Los ‘banKeros’ de corbata que se van de rositas en el show de Bankia - A CORAZÓN ABIERTO - Cotizalia.com



Para las elecciones del 2016 falta demasiado, para las europeas no tiene sentido. también pueden querer colocar el banco a algún inversor extranjero y vender ese logro. Muchas variables para las gacelas, como he dicho mientras siga subiendo no conviene bajarse, cuando deje de subir nos apeamos y hacemos recuento.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2014)

Chinaco ....... que no os van a dar el puto zulo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vas a tener que seguir yendo los findes a saludar al gitano de seguridad de la obra. No todo es malo ..... tendrás un montón de espacio para aparcar el Audi 80 tuneao

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-zona-norte-de-madrid-412.html#post10708826


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para las elecciones del 2016 falta demasiado, para las europeas no tiene sentido. también pueden querer colocar el banco a algún inversor extranjero y vender ese logro. Muchas variables para las gacelas, como he dicho mientras siga subiendo no conviene bajarse, cuando deje de subir nos apeamos y hacemos recuento.



Hay que estar rápido para hacer pasta con los latigazos. Aprieten stops y pongan órdenes, el mercado hará el resto.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para las elecciones del 2016 falta demasiado, para las europeas no tiene sentido. también pueden querer colocar el banco a algún inversor extranjero y vender ese logro. Muchas variables para las gacelas, como he dicho mientras siga subiendo no conviene bajarse, cuando deje de subir nos apeamos y hacemos recuento.



Hablando de Gacelas:
La subida de hoy del POP, sin manos fuertes dentro y sin volumen....


----------



## BlueLaser (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hablando de Gacelas:
> La subida de hoy del POP, sin manos fuertes dentro y sin volumen....



La han subido los cuidadores por algun motivo que no sabemos? Porque sin volumen y con gacelillas no subes un valor que no sea chicharro...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


popular ha soltado 1,5 millones


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Ene 2014)

Que se opina del 10% de ezentis?, y de liberbank?


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que se opina del 10% de ezentis?, y de liberbank?



Ezentis hizo una vela rarucha el viernes y algo tenia que pasar con ella hoy. Pero fue una subida sin volumen. Accion a vigilar hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2014)

You can't fight debt and demographics....

WinterIsComing


Video Out Front with John Mauldin and Harry Dent - Mauldin Economics


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ene 2014)

Buenas.

Joer...llevaba varias semanas vigilando a Zeltia y ayer, dia de reyes, mientras los enanos habrían los regalos y tal, se me escapa la hija de p...:ouch::ouch::´´(


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

compramos algo?

sacyr

fcc

popular

.............


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compramos algo?
> 
> sacyr
> 
> ...



yo popular no tocaba
por si acaso

y constructoras, mira lo que ponen
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...plantea-relacion-constructoras-espanolas.html


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo popular no tocaba
> por si acaso
> 
> y constructoras, mira lo que ponen
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...plantea-relacion-constructoras-espanolas.html



No sabía que se había pasado a AF :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No sabía que se había pasado a AF :fiufiu:



touché

cdr +3% si es que lo veía


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

ajajajaj sacyr +5%

con que iba a quebrar eh........

pues yo soy accionista jajajajaj, y bien tranquilo oyga


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> touché
> 
> cdr +3% si es que lo veía




Entre entre, que le están esperando


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

largos en audusd


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ajajajaj sacyr +5%
> 
> con que iba a quebrar eh........
> 
> pues yo soy accionista jajajajaj, y bien tranquilo oyga



aquí en el hilo creo que ninguno dijimos


----------



## Zatopeko (7 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos en audusd



En 0.89350 tiene una resistencia gorda ...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

nico correa, confirmado:
lo que ayer la subió en la subasta el cuidata, la tira en la apertura, qué majo!


----------



## Zatopeko (7 Ene 2014)

Yo sigo corto en el eurusd, lo espero a 1.35500


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ene 2014)

Mira que jode lo de Bankinter. Desde 3,5X que la llevaba el año pasado ( me salto el SL para variar ) y ahora a 5,40. Y mira que me gustaba, bendecida y todo por el todopoderoso OoM que estaba.

Pero es que lo del Popular eso si que es para flipar. Una empresa que hace una ampliación de capital para que no la intervengan, que tiene la acción a 0,60 y hace un contrasplit para dejarla a 2,40. Y unos pocos meses después......*ahí la tienes la hija de la gran puta a 4,75* :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:

Pero es que estamos locos o que ?????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Compra pequeño paquete en prisa....


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

La Infanta de Limón imputada en el caso Noos por blanqueo y delito fiscal y tal ... Brotes Verdes !!! !!!


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mira que jode lo de Bankinter. Desde 3,5X que la llevaba el año pasado ( me salto el SL para variar ) y ahora a 5,40. Y mira que me gustaba, bendecida y todo por el todopoderoso OoM que estaba.
> 
> Pero es que lo del Popular eso si que es para flipar. Una empresa que hace una ampliación de capital para que no la intervengan, que tiene la acción a 0,60 y hace un contrasplit para dejarla a 2,40. Y unos pocos meses después......*ahí la tienes la hija de la gran puta a 4,75* :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:
> 
> Pero es que estamos locos o que ?????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



es una gozada bknter,

desde que hizo suelo, solo le queda volver a máximos con el tiempo, y ojo que es muy buen banco.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

subida *brutal *de ercros
y chicharros.info diciendo que:



> Ercros, fuerte volumen. A Eurodeal se le acaba la munición, es el momento de incrementar cargas para dejarlos fuera de juego.



su otra recomendación otra subida brutal BIO


a ver cómo acaba esto


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Rotos los maximos de navidad, vamos a visitar los maximos de 2013. Veremos que hay en los 10k, de momento cohetazo. Jo jo jo y tal.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

nuestro ibex vuelve a ser especial


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Rotos los maximos de navidad, vamos a visitar los maximos de 2013. Veremos que hay en los 10k, de momento cohetazo. Jo jo jo y tal.



que el ibex se va a 10600.............que pesaos, ya dije al otro hilo que se compraban 1 contrato y eran 17000€ regalados.8:


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Let's go, esta tarde va a ser divertidisima.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 10:03 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> que el ibex se va a 10600.............que pesaos, ya dije al otro hilo que se compraban 1 contrato y eran 17000€ regalados.8:



El techo es el cielo y dios existe.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nuestro ibex vuelve a ser especial



Sí, sí que lo es. Y presiento que cuando toque bajar también va a ser digno de ser muy especial. Vamos que el -20% hasta los 8 miles no se lo quita nadie. Y espero estar ahí para poner el cazo. :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

nadie más ve el volumen de prisa??

Soy el único tonto al que han engañado de forma tan sutil??:fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sí, sí que lo es. Y presiento que cuando toque bajar también va a ser digno de ser muy especial. Vamos que el -20% hasta los 8 miles no se lo quita nadie. Y espero estar ahí para poner el cazo. :rolleye:



¿Y no aprovechara para abrir cortos antes de poner el cazo? De todas formas aun quedan un par de años para que toque los 8000


----------



## davinci (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> nadie más ve el volumen de prisa??
> 
> Soy el único tonto al que han engañado de forma tan sutil??:fiufiu:



En algún momento PRISA tendrá que salir escopetado hacia arriba. Yo voy.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y no aprovechara para abrir cortos antes de poner el cazo? De todas formas aun quedan un par de años para que toque los 8000



Ni loco los abro hasta que no haya sangre roja por el parqué  Ojos antes que cerebro amigo.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Y la banca tirando del carro, ver para creer. Al igual que en el resto de contextos, este pais es una soberana porqueria. 

Todo vendra con un catarro de usa, pero de momento ha tomado frenadol para parar la expansion del universo.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> nadie más ve el volumen de prisa??
> 
> Soy el único tonto al que han engañado de forma tan sutil??:fiufiu:



yo espero al viernes o al lunes sobre 0.38x

a ver si es posible

y si se va, pues buena suerte


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> En algún momento PRISA tendrá que salir escopetado hacia arriba. Yo voy.



En una hora lleva el 50% del volumen negociado en el día que más volumen ha habido en prisa en el último mes.

Veremos que pasa....ienso:

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 10:24 ----------

jojojo, posis en bankia....

compra 400k

venta 1.400k


Amonoh!!!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> En una hora lleva el 50% del volumen negociado en el día que más volumen ha habido en prisa en el último mes.
> 
> Veremos que pasa....ienso:
> 
> ...



Antena 3 también batió ayer record de volumen las 2 primeras horas y luego no pasó de ahí: techo? y además divergencia en máximos. Veremos


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Ene 2014)

Lo del Popular no lo entiendo. Una alegría que me llevo, pues las llevo desde 4.28 (una mala entrada, aunque la paciencia haya dado su fruto ahora), pero me asusta que vuelvan a caer tan rápido como han subido.

El informe diario de ING dice que ha roto la resistencia de 4.5 y se va hasta la de 5.4, máximos de 2012. Es cierto que la resistencia de 4.5 se ha roto, pero me fío una mierda del informe de ING, que fue el que me animó a comprar en 4.28 la otra vez y me llevó a estar pillado en el valor 2-3 meses.

Lo cojonudo del asunto es que ordené el traspaso del valor de ClickTrade a Interactive Brokers. ClickTrade no te cobra por el traspaso de salida, pero bien es cierto que se lo toman con una parsimonia espectacular. Más de un mes y medio han tardado. Y ahora, justo ahora, han hecho el traspaso a IB. O eso creo, porque IB aun no me lo marca y los del servicio técnico aun no me han contestado para tranquilizarme. Y pasa justo ahora que pega el pepinazo. Estoy que no cago de los nervios. Con la suerte que tengo, me dicen que las acciones ya están dentro de IB con el mercado cerrado, y mañana gap a la baja. Al tiempo.

¿Alguien ve alguna noticia que motive estas subidas? Porque por técnico no se sustenta, hasta donde yo alcanzo a ver. ¿Cómo va el Koncorde en tiempo real, quien lo tenga? No se si venderlas ASAP, o dejar correr beneficios. Hasta 5.4 no llega sin corregir un par de veces, eso seguro.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

BBVA y los 9 euros ... vamossssssssss$$$$$$$$$$ alcistassssshhhhhh :fiufiu:


----------



## boquiman (7 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Lo del Popular no lo entiendo. Una alegría que me llevo, pues las llevo desde 4.28 (una mala entrada, aunque la paciencia haya dado su fruto ahora), pero me asusta que vuelvan a caer tan rápido como han subido.
> 
> El informe diario de ING dice que ha roto la resistencia de 4.5 y se va hasta la de 5.4, máximos de 2012. Es cierto que la resistencia de 4.5 se ha roto, pero me fío una mierda del informe de ING, que fue el que me animó a comprar en 4.28 la otra vez y me llevó a estar pillado en el valor 2-3 meses.
> 
> ...



aquí lo ven igual que en el informe de Ing...
Popular: comprar 2014-01-07


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, empiezo la semana liado con mil cosillas, voy sacando el perro a Tono )


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

un empujoncito más para los 10.000 ... ...


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

sacyr vuelve a máximos......+6%

i'm cumming

rumbo a 5eur, le voy a sacar 20 machacantes.


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Ene 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> aquí lo ven igual que en el informe de Ing...
> Popular: comprar 2014-01-07



Es que al fin y al cabo, el broker de ING lo lleva Renta4... se trata exactamente del mismo informe.

Nunca les he hecho caso ciegamente, ni muchísimo menos, pero si que van un par de veces que me convencen los argumentos para unos valores determinados, y tras recomendar el valor cae. 

Será que soy muy mal pensado, pero parece que lo recomiendan a sus clientes cuando quieren salirse ellos 8:


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

bankia llega a 1,23 con un muro de 950k títulos....

Que estamos de rebajas coño, everything must go!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, 

Fuera Colonial 0,789  Easy money. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

ibex 10.000,80

y nada más tocar pequeñísima corrección


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Coño, mira si ya estamos en los 10k, joder que raro....

O para ahora o se cepilla los maximos de 2013 en la sesion de hoy.

Ale, sonreid para la afoto que queda muy bien para abrir el año.

Por españa y por bankia.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Yo vi una vez el Ibex en los 10.000 puntos ... :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo vi una vez el Ibex en los 10.000 puntos ...



Solo una?? es ud. demasiado joven...

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:16 ----------

Si pasan los 10k tendran huevos de llevarlo a 10050 al cierre... mucho seria para el cuerpo.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:20 ----------

Ya esta, fulminados, a por las siguientes decenas y a salir en el telediario del mediodia.

Esto ha sido gracias a vuestros impuestos, españoles. Ahora mismo abro la caja de puros, mi bola de cristal lo merece.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo una?? es ud. demasiado joven...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:16 ----------
> 
> Si pasan los 10k tendran huevos de llevarlo a 10050 al cierre... mucho seria para el cuerpo.



Los 10050 dependen de los usanos, que llevan 3 dias en rojo ...
El máximo anual que yo veo son 10037 :8:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

toca corregir ya mismo


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Los 10050 dependen de los usanos, que llevan 3 dias en rojo ...
> El máximo anual que yo veo son 10037 :8:



Eso es pan comido, antes de las doce lo tienes en tu terminal.

Vamos a dejar de charlar y hacer algo xD, que parece que los grandes lo leen.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

prisa acaba hoy en el top10 de días con mayor volumen del último trimestre....


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Venga leoncios, si leeis esto y teneis cojones ponedlo en 10050, total son 20 pipos mas.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

bankia....otras 1.500k acciones si quiere romper los 24.....allá vamos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

SPAIN is HOT. ON FIRE.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> bankia....otras 1.500k acciones si quiere romper los 24.....allá vamos...



a mí, mi sistema me daba que hoy eran máx en prisa y bankia y que a partir de mañana...

chicharrrillos down dinero a blue chips


Hay que confiar en la nueva FEDataria a la tarde


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Vayan acostumbrandose a un 2014 de cinco cifras. Tienen que dejarlo bonito para la campaña.

Amago45 usa viene empujando bien hoy, me parece que ya hemos visto un resumen del dia.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:32 ----------

Mirad donde lo tienen, 10050. Venga seguid leyendo y metedlo a fuego.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ene 2014)

¡Que panzá de subir! Mal dia para los que estamos fuera...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Chinaco ....... que no os van a dar el puto zulo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Vas a tener que seguir yendo los findes a saludar al gitano de seguridad de la obra. No todo es malo ..... tendrás un montón de espacio para aparcar el Audi 80 tuneao
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-zona-norte-de-madrid-412.html#post10708826



Sargento, SPAIN is HOT. ON FIRE. Esos pisazos premium es mejor comprarlos hoy a mañana.
Le seguimos PAU-listano en sus desventuras pepitiles.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 11:35 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡Que panzá de subir! Mal dia para los que estamos fuera...



Donde anda el forero Pepitoria y sus conchitas velascos o pepones nietos. Se le necesita acuda al hilo.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vayan acostumbrandose a un 2014 de cinco cifras. Tienen que dejarlo bonito para la campaña.
> 
> Amago45 usa viene empujando bien hoy, me parece que ya hemos visto un resumen del dia.
> 
> ...



MÁS FUERTE será la caída.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Aprovechando para subir los stops loss !! !!! !!!!


----------



## Krim (7 Ene 2014)

Pufff que pandorada....en este foro ya se aviso desde los 6000 que nos íbamos a la mierda, y mira, un 80% de bajada. La barrera de los mil esta temblando.

(Vuelve a contar ceros).

Oh wait...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí, mi sistema me daba que hoy eran máx en prisa y bankia y que a partir de mañana...
> 
> chicharrrillos down dinero a blue chips



Hoyga que bankia no es un chicharro:no:

Es el emblema de España.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le seguimos PAU-listano en sus desventuras pepitiles.



Probablemente aborte misión, uno está leyendo todo el día tonterías en el catacrock y se cree que los pisos están allí regalados....cuando se estudia el tema en profundidad....unos cojones!! 

Los links que se cuelgan ahí son excepciones, probablemente de alguien que necesita vender sí o sí, y si se ven pisos "baratos" (menos de 260.000), es en zonas lejanas y probablemente de protección oficial.

El que quiera piso teta en las tablas, que afloje pasta.

la realidad de ese barrio dista mucho de la que quieren vender los tapayoguristas catacrockeros.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

BBVA 9.16 tirando del carro

Anda que no cuesta encontrar fotos de este tío sonriendo ...


----------



## Robopoli (7 Ene 2014)

Pues no quedan puntos hasta los 20.000


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Ya podría ir bankia de la mano de Popular y Bankinter.....


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

A veces veo plusvalías. 

Entrar en el broker y ver todo en verde no tiene precio.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Ene 2014)

Que le pasa a Prisa?

A qué viene tanto volumen? Y sobre todo: quien esta comprando y quien vendiendo?


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

..........


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A veces veo plusvalías.
> 
> Entrar en el broker y ver todo en verde no tiene precio.



He leído que este año vuelves a ampliar capital familiar, muchas felicidades, Pecata. Espero que vaya todo estupendamente.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Que le pasa a Prisa?
> 
> A qué viene tanto volumen? Y sobre todo: quien esta comprando y quien vendiendo?



JPM vendiendo 4.5 millones, bankia compra 2, benito y mojardin compra 1, resto o alguna casa en c-v o gacelos


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

LAS 1000K de bankia en 1.24 han durado 20 segundos.....eso no lo compra un gacelo....


----------



## Hannibal (7 Ene 2014)

Claca dijo:


> He leído que este año vuelves a ampliar capital familiar, muchas felicidades, Pecata. Espero que vaya todo estupendamente.



Me sumo a la felicitación que creo que se me pasó.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me sumo a la felicitación que creo que se me pasó.



Felicidades PM. A ganar plusvis para los peques.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Y superaron los 10050, que risas. El apocalipsis en vivo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> LAS 1000K de bankia en 1.24 han durado 20 segundos.....eso no lo compra un gacelo....



El broker de Bankia es quien lidera las ventas, loa grandes estan comprando mas que vendiendo.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

dios que velote en bankia....


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

Gracias a todos. Estoy en el movil y no puedo thankear como es debido.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> dios que velote en bankia....



Le cuesta el 1.24 ... ...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

Estoy en verde en ezentis y sacyr. Y como me queman las plusvalías. .. definitivamente aguanto mejor las pérdidas. Que absurdo. ..


----------



## Krim (7 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias a todos. Estoy en el movil y no puedo thankear como es debido.



Tapatalk es tu amigo. Me sumo a las felicitaciones, propague usted sus genes, que a este país le hacen falta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2014)

Momento Bankia, acaba de pasar el 1,24 si no los mantiene las vendo


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena pecata 

Otro dia de conga?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ene 2014)

bienvenido Claca


----------



## Maravedi (7 Ene 2014)

Que habéis tocado en gowex?:´(


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

Eso pecata enhorabuena, ya te veré por ahí con el carrito!
Esperemos que tengamos conga también hoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

SPAIN IS ON FIRE. 

La locomotora de Eurolandia.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Sigan leyendo leoncios, 10150 y traca final con la sesion yanki.

Veremos que ej lo que hay, se acabaron las risas.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoyga que bankia no es un chicharro:no:
> 
> Es el emblema de España.
> 
> ...



No creo que encuentres a 190k en 2014, pero muy lejos no andará.

Respecto a los precios, es objetivo que las caídas han sido muy intensas. Se ven precios de 2002 - 2003.

La tendencia es la que es y el tiempo avanza en contra del vendedor. Tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Ene 2014)

La variación histórica de Gamesa es casi esperpéntica... escapa de lo racional. Esto es la bolsa.

Por supuesto enhorabuena a los que han acertado.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No creo que encuentres a 190k en 2014, pero muy lejos no andará.
> 
> Respecto a los precios, es objetivo que las caídas han sido muy intensas. Se ven precios de 2002 - 2003.
> 
> La tendencia es la que es y el tiempo avanza en contra del vendedor. Tiempo al tiempo



He ofrecido 150k por este, me parece interesante.

piso en venta en calle costa rica, 8. madrid

No tengo ninguna prisa.


----------



## vermer (7 Ene 2014)

Bankia ¡¡qué verguenza!!. Le está dejando atrás hasta toda la chapurrela bankaria del ibex. Más güevos, hombre, más güevos, que nos estás jo..endo la conga.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ene 2014)

Felicidades pecata, espero que haya venido con unas plusvis debajo del brazo!






10.000 señores, y directos a los 11k y pico para fin del 1er trimestre del año.

Y feliz año a todos, que no se si ya lo habia comentado.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 14:48 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> He ofrecido 150k por este, me parece interesante.
> 
> piso en venta en calle costa rica, 8. madrid
> 
> No tengo ninguna prisa.



te deseo suerte en tu busqueda hamijo. Quedate en las tablas que esta de puta madre hombre!


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> te deseo suerte en tu busqueda hamijo. Quedate en las tablas que esta de puta madre hombre!



A riesgo de que se me eche el foro encima....la idea es alquilarlo, por lo,que me da igual zona...siempre que sea zona que merezca la pena.

La idea es pillar un chollo....ienso:

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 14:56 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Momento Bankia, acaba de pasar el 1,24 si no los mantiene las vendo



Será eso lo que quieren?

Desesperarnos con los 24.....:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

Mañana gap al alza y abrimos en 1,35


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> He ofrecido 150k por este, me parece interesante
> 
> piso en venta en calle costa rica, 8. madrid
> 
> No tengo ninguna prisa.



Yo miro los de Bcn, asi que no se como esta el mercado en Madrid, ese tiene buena pinta si lo consigue por 150, pero es un primero, con lo cual para mi seria de los últimos en alquilar, te caen las cosas de los vecinos al patio, mucho más ruido y poca luz....

Ya nos contará


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Ene 2014)

Conga is coming, esta a punto de tocar maximos de medio año 

Bankia, of course


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

Habemus 1,25


----------



## thefontx (7 Ene 2014)

llevo bankia desde 0,58, acumulé hace mes y medio en 0,91... Es una puta fiesta , mi objetivo minimo para salirme es 1,35, que representa un 48% de lo prestado por el Estado, mi teoria es que venderán Bankia antes de las elecciones cuando la accion ronde 2 euros, lo que sería una salida digna del estado de su "inversion".


40%	1,12 
48%	1,35 
49%	1,4 
53%	1,5 
71%	2 
74%	2,1 
78%	2,2 
81%	2,3 
85%	2,4 
90%	2,55 
97%	2,75 
100%	2,8285


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2014)

Yo ya avise, el bono se va al 3% y el IBEX por encima de los 11.000-11.500

Y posicionarse en banca y constructoras.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

Guadafac, se jodio el guano hasta marzo al menos.

10150 a la vista. Vamos leoncios cobardes, subidmelo.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 15:41 ----------

Oleada de gacelas metiendo gasolina. Vamonos.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 15:44 ----------

Parece que estos hijos de puta leen esto, en serio.

Usa acercandose a maximos historicos...

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 15:52 ----------

@namreir, los mismos que han causado esto y han recibido todo tipo de ventajas... para mi no es etico joder a millones de personas y posicionarme ahi, cada cual tiene su moral pero la mia desde luego que ahi no va.

Hoy vale todo jodiendo a quien sea.


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

LA verdad es que Bankia es hoy la peor de toda la banca mediana con diferencia...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

Y pensar que hace un año compré 5.000 gamesas a 1,92... saltó el SL a 1,98.

Si no hubiera hecho nada, y las hubiera dejado ahí, sin más, sin mirarlas... ¡llevaría 35.000 euros de beneficio!

Estoy por olvidarme de las claves del bróker y abrirlo el año que viene.


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> @namreir, los mismos que han causado esto y han recibido todo tipo de ventajas... para mi no es etico joder a millones de personas y posicionarme ahi, cada cual tiene su moral pero la mia desde luego que ahi no va.
> 
> Hoy vale todo jodiendo a quien sea.



Las gacelas tambien se pueden hacer ricas, lo unico que tienen que hacer es escaparse de la manada en el momento adecuado. Y asi una y otra vez, mientras los leones se dan un festin con sus compañeras.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2014)

Enero de 2014... principio del fin de la crisis en los mercados de renta variable


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2014)

Yujuuuuuu 1,25


La Conga de Jalisko, va y viene,,


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

Spain is <strike> pain</strike> gain.

Ese toro de ESPAÑA. Ese toro bonito que ha nasio pa semental.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2014)

Pues ya falta menos para los 12.000. No es coña.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y pensar que hace un año compré 5.000 gamesas a 1,92... saltó el SL a 1,98.
> 
> Si no hubiera hecho nada, y las hubiera dejado ahí, sin más, sin mirarlas... ¡llevaría 35.000 euros de beneficio!
> 
> Estoy por olvidarme de las claves del bróker y abrirlo el año que viene.



Algunas veces va bien dejar de mirar la bolsa unos meses

Felicidades Pecata, disfrute


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2014)

Ganar cuando sube todo no es difícil.
Ahí es cuando las gacelas se creen que son buenos traders. :fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (7 Ene 2014)

Bankia queriendo romper max de 52 semanas !

y Realias subiendo ! pilladas las últimas con mucho miedo a 0,77


----------



## payasete (7 Ene 2014)

¿y que agoreros siemprebajistas, jode mucho el ostiazo que os está dando hoy el Ibex-35?.


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

Exijo un cambio en el titulo del hilo.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Ganar cuando sube todo no es difícil.
> Ahí es cuando las gacelas se creen que son buenos traders. :fiufiu:



exacto

pero que nos quiten lo ganado.

mañana abajo. 2% de diferencia con otros índices. saliendo de todo menos de 3


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Pepón brinda por los ascishhhhtassshhhh


----------



## payasete (7 Ene 2014)

¿Y eso porque Anetxu?, ¿porque tú lo digas?.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

payasete dijo:


> ¿Y eso porque Anetxu?, ¿porque tú lo digas?.



mañana abajo, porque es mi opinión.  

y 2% de diferencia con el resto de índices es la realidad ahora.


de momento plusvas a la saca, y las 3 restantes como suben menos hoy, suben poco a poco.


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes.









Aquí uno que se une a la fiesta tarde a su pesar. Hoy hice jornada continua desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 15,45.
Quien me mandaría salir ayer de bankia :ouch:

Esas ferroviales, esas Iberdrolas, que rulen


----------



## aitor33 (7 Ene 2014)

payasete dijo:


> ¿y que agoreros siemprebajistas, jode mucho el ostiazo que os está dando hoy el Ibex-35?.



Estás equivocado, hoy es una siembra para disfrute del mañana, más dura será la caida...


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> exacto
> 
> pero que nos quiten lo ganado.
> 
> mañana abajo. 2% de diferencia con otros índices. saliendo de todo menos de 3



Es una buena opción el salir, pájaro en mano y tal, pero yo creo que sólo voy a ajustar stops. No le veo parón a la euforia
Depende de lo que cada uno se juegue, para mi ese 2% es asumible.

PD 2,70% subiendo el Ibex ... increible :Aplauso:


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

Tranquilos que febrero está más cerca de lo que parece


Pero mientras... Esa conga!!! Vayan desfilando!!!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Es una buena opción el salir, pájaro en mano y tal, pero yo creo que sólo voy a ajustar stops. No le veo parón a la euforia
> Depende de lo que cada uno se juegue, para mi ese 2% es asumible.
> 
> PD 2,70% subiendo el Ibex ... increible :Aplauso:



es que si es un 5%...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ene 2014)

Hay que reconocer que son unos artistas. 2,70% sin ningún motivo aparente, más bien todo lo contrario. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y los avioncitos rompiendo para arriba después de venderlas ayer. Muy bien, si señor. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

El New York Times lleva a su portada el golpe a las renovables en Espaa


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> exacto
> 
> pero que nos quiten lo ganado.
> 
> mañana abajo. 2% de diferencia con otros índices. saliendo de todo menos de 3



Este año en teoría tiene que ser el año de la bolsa europea. 
Pero cuidado que el señor mercado es un experto en quitarle a uno lo bailado.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ene 2014)

Y Gamesa ya rozando los 9 euros. )))) !!!!!!!




:

::::::


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

Pues nos vamos a los 10200.
Casi hay que poner gafas de sol con tanto verde fosforito.
Madre mía, otro día así y ya ganaría más que todo el año pasado junto.

Quiero que me devuelvan mis bankias :´´(


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que si es un 5%...



Si, un 5% empezaría a escocer ... 8:8:8:

Y los usanos mejorando la balanza comecial y tal gracias a la impresora de dólares:

El déficit de la balanza comercial estadounidense ha descendido hasta los 34.252 millones de dólares durante el pasado mes de noviembre mejorando las estimaciones que esperaban una ampliación hasta los 40.000 millones. El saldo negativo del mes anterior se ha revisado al alza hasta 39.328 millones de dólares desde los 40.641 millones de dólares publicados inicialmente por el Departamento de Comercio. 

Las exportaciones de noviembre alcanzaron los 194.857 millones de dólares mientras que las importaciones descendieron hasta 229.108 millones de dólares.


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2014)

A mi me alucina esa mania de la bolsa española de mover a arreones, aqui cualquier empresa parece un chicharro, el indice parece un chicharro, España es un chicharro

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 16:43 ----------


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues nos vamos a los 10200.
> Casi hay que poner gafas de sol con tanto verde fosforito.
> Madre mía, otro día así y ya ganaría más que todo el año pasado junto.
> 
> Quiero que me devuelvan mis bankias :´´(



yo en diciembre y hasta hoy, lo mismo que en en 6 meses ::

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 09:48 ----------

Francia, USA y Alemania 0,7%

IBEX 3%


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2014)

Ane, cuando baja tambien suele ser lo mismo, por otro lado con el apalancamiento del Ibex me extraña que no haya pasado antes con lo que estan bajando los tipos de interes desde el verano.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Que cansinos son poniemdo paquetones en bankia....:ouch:

No sirve de nada, el futuro esta escrito:Baile:

No busqueis explicación a la subida del ibex.....el jato iba corto:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

cerramos por encima de los 10.100 seguro no?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo en diciembre y hasta hoy, lo mismo que en en 6 meses ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 09:48 ----------
> 
> ...



La bolsa española es como hacer surf en playas salvajes: la clave está en entrar a tiempo para coger la enorme ola mientras se forma, y por supuesto y más importante aún: salir a tiempo antes de que te aplaste contra el fondo o te estampe contra las rocas.

Y esto huele a que la orilla está cerca ya, y queda poco recorrido... habrá que estar atentos a recoger ganancias en breve. Antes del lío usano.


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Bankia queriendo romper max de 52 semanas !



Acabo de mirar por curiosidad:

Ferrovial en máximos desde el 2009 (y eso que hace unos días cobramos 0,40 de dividendo)
Iberdrola se ha quedado a 0,01 de máximos de los últimos 23 meses.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ene 2014)

10150, vigilar loa 10500 en enero.

Despues todo depende de la pantomima del sequester usano.


----------



## Sancho Panza (7 Ene 2014)

Pánico comprador, que la gente cree que sólo existe el pánico vendedor:


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Ene 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La bolsa española es como hacer surf en playas salvajes: la clave está en entrar a tiempo para coger la enorme ola mientras se forma, y por supuesto y más importante aún: salir a tiempo antes de que te aplaste contra el fondo o te estampe contra las rocas.
> 
> Y esto huele a que la orilla está cerca ya, y queda poco recorrido... habrá que estar atentos a recoger ganancias en breve. Antes del lío usano.



El dia en que los mas bajistas dejen de aparecer o el principal este lleno de noticias positivas, ese dia habra que ponerse corto


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> prisa acaba hoy en el top10 de días con mayor volumen del último trimestre....



Llevo unas semanas con la puntita esperando la señal para meterle to lo gordo pero se está haciendo de rogar, aunque insisto en que sin llamar la atención parece estar preparándose para lanzarse


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas con la puntita esperando la señal para meterle to lo gordo pero se está haciendo de rogar, aunque insisto en que sin llamar la atención parece estar preparándose para lanzarse




Yo voy dentro y dentro me quedo....por si acaso.




Los que entramos en bankia con miras en 1,35...qué queréis que os diga....1,27....me da lo mismo que lo mismo me da....:bla:

O lo que es lo mismo, npi de qué hacer....::


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo voy dentro y dentro me quedo....por si acaso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, parecía tan lejano y... estamos ya...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ene 2014)

El último arreón: puede que toquemos los 10.200


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El último arreón: puede que toquemos los 10.200



Veo sus 10.200, y subo a 10.225 ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

mañana y pasado vamos a ver unos velones guapos

y prisa se está poniendo bonita, ahí aguantando sin subir para meterle todo el viernes-lunes


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya, parecía tan lejano y... estamos ya...



Me dais envidia cochina.
La conga que la ponga el tato


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me dais envidia cochina.
> La conga que la ponga el tato



Anda no remolonees... Por los viejos tiempos!


----------



## Rodrigo (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo voy dentro y dentro me quedo....por si acaso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que vamos a hacer? Mirar el grafico y seguir la tendencia que te hace ganar dinero :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

y muy buena subida de TEF cara al futuro

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 10:23 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Me dais envidia cochina.
> La conga que la ponga el tato



Me queda el consuelo que al menos, la pasta que saqué de Bankia la metí bien en otra que sube igual desde entonces.

La pega no haber doblado... pero eso es lo de siempre


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y muy buena subida de TEF cara al futuro



25 centimos, unas campeonas las matildes !!! :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

es una subida buena para todos los españoles por los fondos y tal...

y una invitación a la gente que tiene el dinero en bancos a que lo meta en bolsa

y los que esperan a comprarse pisos... 


vengan vengan


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2014)

Yo soy cobarde, gallina, capitán de las sardinas, así que me he salido de ezentis y de sacyr


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DEMZSa0esCU[/YOUTUBE]

El lobo de Wall Street y tal, de Scorsese, la vida de Jordan Belfort


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es una subida buena para todos los españoles por los fondos y tal...
> 
> y una invitación a la gente que tiene el dinero en bancos a que lo meta en bolsa
> 
> ...



El horno empieza a ponerse a tono, esto en pocas semanas más está a punto de caramelo


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

*tecnicas-viscofan-acerinox-prisa-duro-ohl*

estas 6 son las que menos suben hoy

me apuesto un kalimotxo txiki a que a fin de año las tenemos entre las que más suben


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *tecnicas-viscofan-acerinox-prisa-duro-ohl*
> 
> estas 6 son las que menos suben hoy
> 
> me apuesto un kalimotxo txiki a que a fin de año las tenemos entre las que más suben



O las que menos bajan ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

fantástico cierre......y con los mayores volumenes del año.

como prisa.


----------



## Dr.Gontzal (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> fantástico cierre......y con los mayores volumenes del año.
> 
> como prisa.



Hombre, en cuatro días es fácil ser el de mayor volumen... y lo que queda por ver


----------



## @@strom (7 Ene 2014)

Ponzi! Esas alba como un tiro hoy.


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

Que putada estar sin liquidez... pero no tengo posis libres, quiza me podría librar de enagas, pero la quería para los nietos :_(


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Ene 2014)

Menuda orgía alcista; aunque mi valor es "tímido", y no ha participado en la bacanal.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

Vaya cante en las cuentas de Iberdrola

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/folleto_3T13.pdf

Pag 27

"Las Amortizaciones y Provisiones aumentan un 
66,5% hasta alcanzar los 3.907,2 MM Eur. 
Los principales comentarios son: 
- La partida de Amortizaciones registra un 
descenso del -0,7%, hasta situarse en 2.058,1 
MM Eur. Básicamente su evolución es debida al 
proceso inversor del grupo, así como al cambio 
de vida útil de líneas subterráneas en Reino 
Unido que pasan de 60 a 40 años. 
- La partida de Provisiones se cifra en 1.849,0 MM 
Eur. Las mayores variaciones están causadas 
por el saneamiento de los costes de promoción 
relativos a la cartera de proyectos de renovables 
pues se ha revisado la probabilidad de éxito del 
“pipeline” debido a la aparicion del shale gas 
y ajustado el valor según las estimaciones de 
crecimiento más bajas (511MM Eur) así como 
por la revisión del valor de activos de Estados 
Unidos y Canadá debido a la situación ya 
descrita (1.072 MM Eur)"


Hay cosas en Iberdrola que Chirrian

Ebitda Brasil -27%

Ebitda Gas eeuu y Canada -27%

Pag 28

Deuda/Ebitda

2012 -3,7x
2013 -3,5x

Ha bajado pero muy poco, Galan se esta durmiendo en los laureles

Y ahora Endesa


Deuda/Ebitda 

Pag 6

http://www.endesa.com/ES/ACCIONISTAS/INFOECONOMICA/Documents/Endesa_Presentacin_Res_9M07_esp.pdf

2006-2,88x
2007-2,83x

Pag 8

http://www.endesa.com/ES/ACCIONISTAS/INFOECONOMICA/Documents/Presentaci%C3%B3n%20de%20Resultados%209M%202013.pdf

2013-1x

El resultado en la pagina 16

http://www.endesa.com/ES/ACCIONISTAS/INFOECONOMICA/Documents/Presentaci%C3%B3n%20de%20Resultados%209M%202013.pdf


El gasto financiero neto ha caído en un 47%

Ahora mismo iberdrola respecto a su valor en libros cotiza algo mas barata pero por muy poco, en el momento que los precios se igualen sera mas de fiar a largo plazo el balance de Endesa, tiene una posición financiera muy comoda


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *tecnicas-viscofan-acerinox-prisa-duro-ohl*
> 
> estas 6 son las que menos suben hoy
> 
> me apuesto un kalimotxo txiki a que a fin de año las tenemos entre las que más suben



De Viscofan tengo mis dudas. El supersector de alimentación europeo ha tocado techo y no me extrañaría nada que estuviese en la etapa 3.







Es el supersector que mejor se ha comportado durante la crisis y ahora le toca el relevo.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Dr.Gontzal dijo:


> Hombre, en cuatro días es fácil ser el de mayor volumen... y lo que queda por ver



No me refería al YTD (year to date), sino interanual


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> fantástico cierre......y con los mayores volumenes del año.
> 
> como prisa.



pero prisa no ha podido con los 0,405 en todo el día...

es decir, ha llegado a la parte plana del kumogotxi en máximos de onda y no lo supera

ahora que empezaba el kumoverde no está por encima del kumo

deberíamos ver aún 0.38-0.375 de mínimos en 3-4 días


ojalá, para pillarla


----------



## YanetYellen (7 Ene 2014)

Estais enfermos creando miseria con la especulacion.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> De Viscofan tengo mis dudas. El supersector de alimentación europeo ha tocado techo y no me extrañaría nada que estuviese en la etapa 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Pues deoelo espero que suba


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi! Esas alba como un tiro hoy.



Ya avise, ACS va a sorprender a muchos

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ACS-Acs

LLevan un año quitándose deuda como si no existiera el mañana. 
Alba no es que vaya a ser una inversión espectacular (No esta muy lejos de su precio en libros), pero aun no me atrevo a meter una constructora en cartera, era la forma mas saludable que encontré.
2013 ha sido un año de cambios tanto con las constructoras como como con algunos bancos-cajas.
A la par que el sistema financiero se vaya saneando los inversores cada vez querrán arriesgar mas

Alba ni de lejos es de las acciones mas baratas, solo que por su estructura accionarial y financiera al menos yo duermo tranquilo


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues deoelo espero que suba



Deoleo no esta incluido en el supersector SX3P es un chicharro maximus y va por libre :XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

Que ha pasado en la subasta?
En Alba hay una diferencia de mas de un 4%


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

YanetYellen dijo:


> Estais enfermos creando miseria con la especulacion.



Es lo que hay


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero prisa no ha podido con los 0,405 en todo el día...
> 
> es decir, ha llegado a la parte plana del kumogotxi en máximos de onda y no lo supera
> 
> ...



Ha cerrado en máximos... Al teriyaki le ponemos algo de kuduro y rápido se va para arriba... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (7 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es lo que hay



"Hoyga" un respeto , que nosotros bien tranquilos estamos con nueatra conga.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]DEMZSa0esCU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> El lobo de Wall Street y tal, de Scorsese, la vida de Jordan Belfort



Esta quiero ir a verla

Jordan Belfort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Porque sera que no me extraña

_*"Belfort started his career as a broker at L.F. Rothschild"*_


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2014)

Y la portada del mundo... esta mañana... 

ESPAÑA, TITUBEANTE..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ene 2014)

ABner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos (yo sólo he visto gacelas) han hecho una distribución guapa según veo, posible pillada mañana


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

Que ha tocado el broker de ING,con el mercado cerrado he pasado de ganar un 4,25% a un 0,25% y de vuelta al 4,25%


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> "Hoyga" un respeto , que nosotros bien tranquilos estamos con nueatra conga.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Por cierto que alguien la saque ya!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ABner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos (yo sólo he visto gacelas) han hecho una distribución guapa según veo, posible pillada mañana



Eso que significa? En IBEX? Expliquesemele! :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Eso que significa? En IBEX? Expliquesemele! :bla:



Que GHKGHK, aka el HONORABLE, hoy no se ha pasado por el mercado.

@Ponzi en la red social esa de finanzas de unience esta Josep Prats ::, que pequeño es el mundo. Un crack. 

PD: Entre festejo y festejo del ibex subanme al otro lado IBM e Intuitive Surgical.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ene 2014)

Como veis arcelor para el medio plazo, se puede ir a 17


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que GHKGHK, aka el HONORABLE, hoy no se ha pasado por el mercado.
> 
> @Ponzi en la red social esa de finanzas de unience esta Josep Prats ::, que pequeño es el mundo. Un crack.
> 
> PD: Entre festejo y festejo del ibex subanme al otro lado IBM e Intuitive Surgical.



Si hay bastantes inversores,abante es una gestora muy conocida,a mi me dio clase un compañero suyo.


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Ene 2014)

Tomo el relevo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

En abante esta ahora, de su etapa anterior lo conozco yo. En este hilo tendria poca cabida, la antitesis del sargento para entendernos, siempre tiene argumentos y cifras en la cabeza para mantener varias conversaciones a la vez.


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Ene 2014)

ANR en base del canal creciente desde julio y apoyado en la MM200.... Alguien se atreve? de perderlo se podria ir a 5,70...

Trix da entrada, pequeñas divergencias alcistas en MACD, RSI y stoch


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En abante esta ahora, de su etapa anterior lo conozco yo. En este hilo tendria poca cabida, la antitesis del sargento para entendernos, siempre tiene argumentos y cifras en la cabeza para mantener varias conversaciones a la vez.



No le conocia, voy a seguirle


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Ene 2014)

Felices plusvis a tod@as para 2014!


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Tomo el relevo



Te lo cedo con todo el orgullo. 
(la hubiera puesto yo, pero es que hoy he currado desde las 6 de la mañana 12 largas horas, sólo he parado una horita para comer y una pasadita por el foro)

Sigo pensando que me volveré a reenganchar antes de lo que pensáis (tengo puesta la orden de compra a 1,15 :fiufiu
...y luego hasta el cielo 
(dejadla caer, no seais roñas)


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Ercros muestra un martillico al cierre de hoy

(echándoles una mano a los de chicharros.info y tal ...  )


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

cierro blackberry con un +33%

seeeeeeeeeeee

y hoy las caixabank, popular, sacyr,fcc santander y iag subiendo un 5% todaasssssssssssssssssss


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No le conocia, voy a seguirle



Escribe mucho en esa pagina. Ojeando la pagina por algun enlace que has dejado di con el. Hoy ya hay redes sociales de todo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (7 Ene 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> ANR en base del canal creciente desde julio y apoyado en la MM200.... Alguien se atreve? de perderlo se podria ir a 5,70...
> 
> Trix da entrada, pequeñas divergencias alcistas en MACD, RSI y stoch



Lleva bailando entre los 6,50 y los 8 euros bastante tiempo. 
Creo que ahora esta a un precio interesante.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ercros muestra un martillico al cierre de hoy
> 
> (echándoles una mano a los de chicharros.info y tal ...  )



De su web
Ercros sigue el patrón comentado en la sesión de ayer, sigue vigente el objetivo de 0,65 € y el continuo crecimiento de volumen e interés sobre el valor


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uertes-subidas-2014-a-10700-minimo-ooooo.html

ya anunciaba aqui la subida a 10700...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2014)

Que ha pasado en USA, algún petardo...el SP lleva unas velas
Para un día que me animo a sesión de tarde... tiene diarrea


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

usa en resistencia.


----------



## Tono (7 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya cante en las cuentas de Iberdrola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponzi, siento tener que discutir contigo de nuevo. 
Aparte de que me encanta , para mí el AT es un mundo multicolor que no entiendo, pero en el AF estoy en mi salsa.
El otro día hablamos de constructoras y ya te te comenté que había elegido ferrovial
También decidí meterme en las eléctricas y después de darle vueltas me quedé con Iberdrola.
(y estamos hablando de 6 cifras entre ambos valores, fíjate si le dí vueltas al tema)

¿Por qué Iberdrola y no Endesa? 
Endesa es de las eléctricas españolas, y seguramente también de las europeas, la menos endeudada y con mejores ratios fundamentales. Pero no genera flujo de caja suficiente, por ejemplo, para acometer los dos pagos de dividendos a los que ha vuelto sin endeudarse. 
Va muy justa:
Tiene poca liquidez para sus compromisos financieros: entre septiembre y diciembre vencieron 1.753 millones de euros y 4.267 millones para 2017.
Y ojo, porque de los 9.554 millones de euros que considera como líquidos, sólo 2.397 millones son de saldos en caja. El resto en realidad son líneas de crédito de disposición inmediata.
La eléctrica ganó un 6,7% menos hasta septiembre .
La reforma Soria le ha costado 868 millones de euros. Es, por tanto, la que más ha sufrido las medidas del Gobierno.
Y es que el negocio en España y Portugal aún representa el 66,8% del total.

Iberdrola, aunque utiliza el scrip dividend también es verdad que recompra y amortiza acciones, es una empresa más grande y mucho más externalizada, su negocio exterior representa más del 70% y aunque en Brasil este año ha cascado está posicionada para el negocio que generan Mundial y Olimpiadas.
Al cierre del primer semestre, la liquidez disponible ascendía a 11.945 millones de euros, cantidad suficiente para afrontar las necesidades de financiación correspondientes a 36 meses.
La deuda neta son unos 28.800 millones, lo que supone una reducción de 3.225 millones con respecto al 2012 lo que es más de un 10% en un año malo para ella.

Y de momento me gusta su comportamiento en Bolsa, va lenta pero segura (entré en Octubre y pese al varapalo del déficit de tarifa ya le saco casi un 6%)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2014)

Los usanos hasta que rompan los 1850 la previsión es bajista. 
De todas formas mañana están las minutas del FOMC, los leoncios están agazapados a la espera de ese dato. :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (7 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos hasta que rompan los 1850 la previsión es bajista.



¿Bajista? A medio plazo sigue siendo alcista


----------



## mpbk (7 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro blackberry con un +33%
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> y hoy las caixabank, popular, sacyr,fcc santander y iag subiendo un 5% todaasssssssssssssssssss



joer pues no sé si he hecho bien en cerrar.......me dejo la mitad a largo plazo.

hoy lo unico que he perdido es en el puto forex, me han barrido un stop de 200eur....voy a pasar del forex, es un puto acordeon, microoperaciones hacen de subspreads.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Bajista? A medio plazo sigue siendo alcista



Ya, pero estamos por debajo del máximo absoluto a 31 de diciembre. :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (7 Ene 2014)

Constructoras, bancos y empresas apalancadas hasta que no cambie la tendencia del bono.

Eslovenia esta por debajo del 5%.

La bolsa va a subir como la espuma.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-ene-2014 at 21:05 ----------

La bolsa va a subur como si no hubiese mañana, el hostion posterior sera epico.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (7 Ene 2014)

Ojo Inditex o Amadeus mañana, hoy se han reservado.
Todo lo que se recoja de plusvalias, lo van a meter en AMS o ITX ... ... 

Para mi son los Top Dogs del Ibex, el resto, chicharros ... :8::8::8:


----------



## Abner (7 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ABner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos (yo sólo he visto gacelas) han hecho una distribución guapa según veo, posible pillada mañana



Curioso lo de hoy. Los leoncios no han metido especial carga por lo que veo. 
Euforia gacelera o algo así? Ni idea....


EDIT: Ni puto caso, estaba mirando los datos de ayer.


----------



## overdrive1979 (8 Ene 2014)

¡Otra vez el Churribex en verde!


----------



## Xiux (8 Ene 2014)

que paso con el foro?


----------



## tarrito (8 Ene 2014)

subpoleeeeee!!! después del apoCalipsis foril 

Calopez, NOOOO TOQUESSS!!!! :no: 

POR QUÉ TOCAASSS!!!!???


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Ene 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Otra vez el Churribex en verde!



Hasta los 10450 del canal de medio plazo... aunque no me extrañaria que tocara los 10700 que son la proyeccion del canal recien roto que hemos tenido desde finales de octubre


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Ene 2014)

Quasi pole tras el apagón informativo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ene 2014)

¡Dios! ¡Que me forro vivo! :baba:

Viendo este panorama va a haber que retrasar la cosecha.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Ene 2014)

Por fin ha abierto la bolsa, menuda mierda de día , me faltaba la dosis...::


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Ene 2014)

Compre las populares hace 3 meses a 4.22 euros... He mantenido esta mierda ese tiempo y cuando tocó los 4.5 las vendí por cansinismo...

Hoy, tres dias despues están a 5.4

A que se debe que Y POR QUE nos hacen vender justo despues de grandes subidas? Porque recuerdo haberlo hecho bastante seguro, que trucos psicologicos utilizan?


----------



## paulistano (8 Ene 2014)

Pillo sitio.

Una voz bajó del cielo y me hizo vender las prisas palmando comisiones y comprar más bankias a 1,23.....

y 1,28 :facepalm:

Volvemos a ir con tólogordo


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Ene 2014)

Parte del estado de cartera y control de daños

Hoy a la 10:51 han sodo baja la mitad de las Bankias, el SL a sido su brazo ejecutor, la otra mitad quedan en la cartera "pa largo" 

Total que no se si quiero que bajen para volver a comprar o que suban para tener mas plusvis....


----------



## Maravedi (8 Ene 2014)

Uff que alegría ver el foro de nuevo,estaba en sin vivir sin vuestros post


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2014)

Saludos a los forococheros que hemos estado por el hilo allí.
Menudo dia para caerse el foro con la trolleada que ha hecho Bkia.
Las mias siguen intactas.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ene 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¡Otra vez el Churribex en verde!



A echo ustez la pole del día, enhoragüena.


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 Ene 2014)

Diohhh miohhh, tengo que hablar con alguien acerca de alternativa.janus o patapalo, os mandare un privado.

PD: Os sigo leyendo (si es posible).

PD2: bertok link respect!!, todos leidos, pero da igual, respect !! hoch achtung!! muchos ..... del que lo ha hecho.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

hay una noticia de bankia ayer sobre el ministro y goiri


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ene 2014)

Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aquí en el hilo creo que ninguno dijimos





Topongo dijo:


> Saludos a los forococheros que hemos estado por el hilo allí.
> Menudo dia para caerse el foro con la trolleada que ha hecho Bkia.
> Las mias siguen intactas.



Esa conga:::fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una noticia de bankia ayer sobre el ministro y goiri



Prisa en 0.38...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una noticia de bankia ayer sobre el ministro y goiri



Qué han comentado que tan mal ha sentado?


----------



## Dotierr (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una noticia de bankia ayer sobre el ministro y goiri



Prisa ya entre 0.37-38, ¿ha habido alguna noticia para esa bajada tan brusca?


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2014)

Langaro, lo siento. 
Espero que puedas recuperar la pasta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



Es una putada. De todas formas, si tenías la denuncia puesta y parece que sí, eso te lo cubre y te lo devuelve el banco: pero estate atento a cualquier movimiento de tus cuentas, y avisa al banco en cuanto veas algo sospechoso, porque será a ellos a quienes tengas que pedir la pasta que te quitaron.

Joder... dónde quedaron aquellos tiempos de finales del 2008 y el 2009 en los que "faltaba liquidez", y si ibas al banco a retirar 1000 euros en metálico te miraban raro y te decían que tenías que dar uno o dos días de preaviso. Algunas cajas no daban más de 300 euros en metálico por día y cliente.


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Saludos a los forococheros que hemos estado por el hilo allí.
> Menudo dia para caerse el foro con la trolleada que ha hecho Bkia.
> Las mias siguen intactas.



Algunos hemos estado perdidos del todo, si tuvieras una invitación x ahí xa el próximo apagón te lo agradecería.

Y otro que mantiene sus bankias


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Ene 2014)

Me he sentido solo sin vosotros y he soltado Bankia a 1,25€ pero ahi vuelve la conga jugona ::

Menos mal que un largo en FCC me ha hecho el dia


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



te lo dARÁ EL BANCO, y le caerá una bronca al que no comprobó la foto


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Es una putada. De todas formas, si tenías la denuncia puesta y parece que sí, eso te lo cubre y te lo devuelve el banco: pero estate atento a cualquier movimiento de tus cuentas.
> 
> Joder... dónde quedaron aquellos tiempos del 2008 o el 2009 en los que "faltaba liquidez", y si ibas al banco a retirar 1000 euros en metálico te miraban raro y te decían que tenías que dar uno o dos días de preaviso.



La putada es que se abran otras cuentas, prestamos rápidos, contratos de movil etc... esperemos que la cosa no vaya a mayores!
Suerte!!

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 17:07 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Algunos hemos estado perdidos del todo, si tuvieras una invitación x ahí xa el próximo apagón te lo agradecería



Han repartido ahora pero ya las tenía comprometidas, de todas formas era un hilo publico y tampoco se ha tratado nada, un par de alusiones a depeche , la conga y que somos unos amargados...


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

hola, hoy he comprado unas peugeot......creo que me voy arrepentir.

blackberry ha llegado a buena resistencia.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hay una noticia de bankia ayer sobre el ministro y goiri



Cuente, cuente, que aunque sea como el vizcondedemediado aún estoy en la conga



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



Animo , y vigile el extracto todos los días,


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2014)

Por cierto para los que quieran ser forococheros hay un hilo solidario en el que si donas a una ong te dan una invitación, o al menos antes lo había.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien compró coderes? :baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2014)

¿Creeis factible que el Ibex suba por encima de los 12.000 o 13.000 puntos?


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Por cierto para los que quieran ser forococheros hay un hilo solidario en el que si donas a una ong te dan una invitación, o al menos antes lo había.



Y supongo que le sigue habiendo, el 80% de mis invitaciones estan ahi donadas


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



Mucho ánimo!
Si tienes denuncia de toda la documentación no habrá problemas en el banco (también mira en el Seguro de Hogar).

Una vez salió un caso de un tipo que no había denunciado una perdida del DNI y ahora le reclamaban un préstamo de una compra de un coche.. 
Hispanistan y tal ::


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien compró coderes? :baba::baba::baba::baba:



Yo la he estado siguiendo y tentaba una vez parecio hacer suelo, pero mas alla del 5% que le hubiera dejado de margen al SL, me preocupaba que la suspendieran de cotizacion y no ver un duro ::


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2014)

Compradas unas Prisas a 0,38.


----------



## itaka (8 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Alguien compró coderes? :baba::baba::baba::baba:



claro que si............. pero desde 1.65 ::::::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Ene 2014)

Dentro PRS a .385
Demasiado impaciente?? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2014)

los 10200 seran la tumba de los alcistas :no:

estamos ante el mismisimo 100% fibonazi desde la ruptura y pullback del gran triangulo simetrico :no:


----------



## Hannibal (8 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Dentro PRS a .385
> Demasiado impaciente?? ::



Yo las compré esta mañana a 0,40 :::::: si es que no falla lo mio...

P.D. También he entrado en suedzucker, técnicamente creo que da señal de entrada a gritos. Aún así tampoco he entrado en mínimos, concretamente en 18.20, pero al lado de lo de prisa se puede considerar buena entrada...

P.D.2 vaya mono de foro, esto no se puede hacer, he estado en un sinvivir. Hasta me he tenido que ir al leroy merlin para hacer chapuzas en el negocio y así pasar el dia. Pirataaa en estos casos su blog debería ser casi un chat, ma llevado ese bloc :no:


----------



## moisty70 (8 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compradas unas Prisas a 0,38.



lo mismo, yo con prisas, casi me cierran. A ver si no se sacan algo raro.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2014)

El Ibex no es la referencia, mientras el interes del bono siga bajando, el Ibex seguira subiendo.


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El Ibex no es la referencia, mientras el interes del bono siga bajando, el Ibex seguira subiendo.



pues yo creo que la prima de riesgo ya no tiene nada que ver, ya ha subido un 70% por la escusa de la prima.......ahora está en 200 y ya no se moverá de ahi,

la bolsa seguirá subiendo, una escusa podrian ser los resultados de las empresas.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ene 2014)

Tocamos los 13.000 este año.


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes.
Voy llegando justo para el cierre. 
El disgusto de las bankias me lo están arreglando las Ferroviales. Cerrando en máximos históricos en la subasta :Aplauso:



Topongo dijo:


> Saludos a los forococheros que hemos estado por el hilo allí.
> Menudo dia para caerse el foro con la trolleada que ha hecho Bkia.
> Las mias siguen intactas.



Aquí un forocochero desde casi del siglo pasado, aunque no recuerdo la última vez que participé. 
¿podrías dejar el enlace al hilo que tenéis para casos de emergencia?


----------



## Topongo (8 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Voy llegando justo para el cierre.
> El disgusto de las bankias me lo están arreglando las Ferroviales. Cerrando en máximos históricos en la subasta :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Era un hilo abierto hoy preguntando si se había caido burbja, pero ya te digo que no se ha hablado de nada ni era hilo de emergencia, pero no estaía de mas crear una alternativa o un chat para estos casos de emergencia 
Agradezco a Tono y Hannibal creo su insitencia en Ferrovial en su momento que hizo que me decantanse... buenas plusvis me esta dando , las llevo desde 13,82 y eso con un dividendo de por medio.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2014)

Hoy toca Barbas


----------



## optimistic1985 (8 Ene 2014)

nadie habla del popular?


----------



## vermer (8 Ene 2014)

qué momento para caerse el foro !! Calopez, hombre....

Vendidas las bankias a 1, 27. Ha sido intenso como un buen caliqueño. Suerte a los que seguís...aunque si os despistais me vuelvo a enganchar.

edito PONZI, que pasa con PT?


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (8 Ene 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Enero 2014 El principio de algún fin....Bienvenid...*



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido




Vaya putada Lángaro. Como te han dicho, con la denuncia estás cubierto. Y yo añadiría que si puedes demostrar con el pasaje del avión, visado y demás que ni siquiera estabas en España, lo tienes más fácil aún para recuperar la pasta, e ir a por el fulano de la ventanilla. ¡Ánimo!


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



Se hará cargo el banco. Y al de la ventanilla le darán un buen toque. 

No te preocupes de nada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> nadie habla del popular?



popular, sabadell, caixabank,-....................

hoy me ha saltado el profit de gamesa...538%:8::bla:


----------



## moisty70 (8 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> popular, sabadell, caixabank,-....................
> 
> hoy me ha saltado el profit de gamesa...538%:8::bla:



y a otra cosa :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> popular, sabadell, caixabank,-....................
> 
> hoy me ha saltado el profit de gamesa...538%:8::bla:



Dios... En tu vida vas a repetir operación igual... Enhorabuena!!

Ps. Iba bastante ceñido no?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> popular, sabadell, caixabank,-....................
> 
> hoy me ha saltado el profit de gamesa...538%:8::bla:



Yo lo hubiera puesto más alto  puestos a poner ....


----------



## kuroi (8 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Voy llegando justo para el cierre.
> El disgusto de las bankias me lo están arreglando las Ferroviales. Cerrando en máximos históricos en la subasta :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



yo voy leyendo por aquí:

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=3317553&page=28




¿Se puede vivir de la Bolsa? Vamos a intentarlo [Tema Serio] [VOL.2] - Página 12 - ForoCoches


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

Hoy con el cierre de burbuja he posteado ahí mis resultados 2013.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ojo Inditex o Amadeus mañana, hoy se han reservado.
> Todo lo que se recoja de plusvalias, lo van a meter en AMS o ITX ... ...
> 
> Para mi son los Top Dogs del Ibex, el resto, chicharros ... :8::8::8:



Yo también estoy considerando seriamente volver a ITX. Como valores seguros con caja neta y sin deuda también están TRE y BME (aunque cualquiera entra en BME a los precios que se ha puesto)
¿Por qué consideras Amadeus un valor seguro? No la sigo, desconozco bastante su negocio y sus números.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

pa que tocas Calopez???? pa que coño tocas?


He vendido los Tubitos que me aburrian ya, sacando pa las comisiones y un helao (Un mangum eso si, por todo lo alto)

vamos a ver que pillamos para esos dos mesecitos....alguna recomendacion?


----------



## kuroi (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy con el cierre de burbuja he posteado ahí mis resultados 2013.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Como te han dicho en el hilo.



Enhorabuena !!!!pillaste bien Gamesa compañero.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy con el cierre de burbuja he posteado ahí mis resultados 2013.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



forocochero k ase? te forrah con CAF y GAM o k ase?


----------



## romanrdgz (8 Ene 2014)

¿Soy el único que se está forrando con Popular? Tercer día consecutivo de subida como un cohete. Hoy hay noticia al respecto, pero tampoco parece nada del otro mundo.

Y mientras eso sí, mis acciones en el limbo: ni en el broker origen, ni en el destino hasta el viernes. Con suerte al abrir sesión, sin ella al cerrarla. La resistencia de 5.4 está ahí mismo ya, me voy a comer la corrección con patatas casi seguro. ¿Cómo lo veis los expertos?


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

En breve firmo casa de veraneo y se acabó lo de forrarse con el casino... Hasta que podamos ahorrar un poco mientras el Ibex vuelve a los precios que se merece! Porque las empresas que me gustan están a unos precios que a ver quién se mete.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsuamar (8 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> lo mismo, yo con prisas, casi me cierran. A ver si no se sacan algo raro.



Idem. CabaLgando de nuevo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que se está forrando con Popular? Tercer día consecutivo de subida como un cohete. Hoy hay noticia al respecto, pero tampoco parece nada del otro mundo.
> 
> Y mientras eso sí, mis acciones en el limbo: ni en el broker origen, ni en el destino hasta el viernes. Con suerte al abrir sesión, sin ella al cerrarla. La resistencia de 5.4 está ahí mismo ya, me voy a comer la corrección con patatas casi seguro. ¿Cómo lo veis los expertos?



Igual te comes la corrección que te sube otro 10. Está desbocada... 

De todas formas, si tan claro lo tienes, es tan fácil como ponerse corto para asegurarte los precios. Yo no me atrevería.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Ene 2014)

Langaro ..ojo con el dni mangado. A mi parienta le suplantaron identidad para abrir contrato con vodafone.
la pasta te la devuelven. 

Por fin despega Natraceutical???


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Ene 2014)

Entiendo que este es el hilo foro cochero en caso de emergencias:

¿Se puede vivir de la Bolsa? Vamos a intentarlo [Tema Serio] [VOL.2] - Página 12 - ForoCoches

Calo pez tío, te has ganado un reporte::


----------



## Hannibal (8 Ene 2014)

Hago una pregunta un tanto técnica. ¿Alguien sabe de dónde sacan todas las páginas web los datos de las bolsas? Por más que he mirado en la web del BME no veo nada ienso:


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> En breve firmo casa de veraneo y se acabó lo de forrarse con el casino... Hasta que podamos ahorrar un poco mientras el Ibex vuelve a los precios que se merece! Porque las empresas que me gustan están a unos precios que a ver quién se mete.




Lo primero enhorabuena.
Más o menos, en lo que es inversión anual estricta, moví el mismo dinero que tú (si bien enero-febrero y septiembre-octubre no tuve 'nada' invertido en bolsa en términos anuales) y consideraba que sacar un sueldo mileurista era un éxito, pero lo tuyo es de Warren Buffett, una rentabilidad por encima del 100% a un año es algo increíble.
Estoy un poco como tú, no sé donde poner los huevos. 
He cancelado todos los depósitos a plazo, para un 1,75% que ofrecen y que se te lleve un 21% Montoro que les den por saco, y tengo la mitad de mis ahorros en una cuenta corriente tomando el fresco.

Te agradezco de verdad que hayas puesto los pantallazos, me ha quedado claro como se pueden convertir plusvalías en dividendo para vender luego en ''pérdidas'' y quedarte la diferencia que se llevaría Montoro. Muy bien pensado.:Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 19:15 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Hago una pregunta un tanto técnica. ¿Alguien sabe de dónde sacan todas las páginas web los datos de las bolsas? Por más que he mirado en la web del BME no veo nada ienso:



Evidentemente los sacan de BME pero pagan por ello.
Las gacelas no tenemos acceso a mucha información.


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que se está forrando con Popular? Tercer día consecutivo de subida como un cohete. Hoy hay noticia al respecto, pero tampoco parece nada del otro mundo.
> 
> Y mientras eso sí, mis acciones en el limbo: ni en el broker origen, ni en el destino hasta el viernes. Con suerte al abrir sesión, sin ella al cerrarla. La resistencia de 5.4 está ahí mismo ya, me voy a comer la corrección con patatas casi seguro. ¿Cómo lo veis los expertos?



no no estoy ganando un duro.

popular suelo a largo plazo.......hacia muchos años que no veia que una ampliación salia bien.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ene 2014)

Otro que entro en prisa hoy a 0.379€ espero no arrepentirme


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo lo hubiera puesto más alto  puestos a poner ....



es que montoro quiere que le de su parte:ouch::ouch:

que locura lo de gamesa.......el paquete grande ya vendi hace tiempo, me perdido una buena subida......


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy con el cierre de burbuja he posteado ahí mis resultados 2013.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Con semejantes plusvis esta pregunta parecerá ridícula pero, no suponen muchas comisiones en bankinter hacer tantas operaciones?
No le interesa en su caso un broker como interactive Broker o Clicktrade o similar?

Enhorabuena por su 2013, ahora no se me equivoque con la casa de veraneo, que en Sanchinarro hay primeros que no son todo lo soleaos que dice la agencia. Y que miren al sur! ::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

yo PRISA la espero el viernes o el lunes como dije


----------



## Hannibal (8 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Evidentemente los sacan de BME pero pagan por ello.
> Las gacelas no tenemos acceso a mucha información.



Lo he encontrado, es de esta web: BME Market Data

Y sí, hay que pagar incluso para datos que te dan a partir de las 20 horas. Qué menos que éstos fueran gratis, digo yo, que solo pido el precio de apertura, cierre, mínimo y máximo, lo que en cualquier web te dan con 20 minutos de retraso. Tendré que ver de dónde lo saco, pensaba automatizar un poco a mi manera mi sistema ienso:


----------



## jjsuamar (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> En breve firmo casa de veraneo y se acabó lo de forrarse con el casino... Hasta que podamos ahorrar un poco mientras el Ibex vuelve a los precios que se merece! Porque las empresas que me gustan están a unos precios que a ver quién se mete.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Enlace plis.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Con semejantes plusvis esta pregunta parecerá ridícula pero, no suponen muchas comisiones en bankinter hacer tantas operaciones?
> No le interesa en su caso un broker como interactive Broker o Clicktrade o similar?
> 
> Enhorabuena por su 2013, ahora no se me equivoque con la casa de veraneo, que en Sanchinarro hay primeros que no son todo lo soleaos que dice la agencia. Y que miren al sur! ::



Si te fijas, casi todas las compras son de 30-40.000 euros. Ahí en Bankinter son 18-20 euros. No he contado cuántas he hecho, pero pongamos 50, a 6-7 euros de ahorro por operación... No me compensa irme de donde tengo la nómina y algún seguro con Línea a un pseudo chiringuito von el riesgo (mínimo eso sí) que ello comporta.. Cuando los he requerido, en Bankinter se han portado. Y tener con ellos los valores me ha abierto las puertas a la Hipoteca euribor más 1.95.

Ps. Parecen más operaciones de las que son, ya que casi todas están troceadas en 3/4 pero sólo pago una comisión.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 19:39 ----------




jjsuamar dijo:


> Enlace plis.



A la casa?? Una cosa son los datos a un pantallazo desde una ip compartida con 300 personas y subida a imgur para menor rastreo, pero la ya decir dónde vive uno... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo PRISA la espero el viernes o el lunes como dije



Que te dice el japo? que hay por ahi decente para entrar?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que te dice el japo? que hay por ahi decente para entrar?



luego miraré con calma, pero hoy he entrado en Natra en mínimos. Contento.

Mañana? Nico. 1.34 +- salida el 14 1,50


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

pagar una cuarta parte minimo a los castuzos........de lo ganado.

y si me declaro insolvente y no declaro nada? me quedaré a 1€ menos del limite de delito, como el urdangarin hjahahahahahajja


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> luego miraré con calma, pero hoy he entrado en Natra en mínimos. Contento.
> 
> Mañana? Nico. 1.34 +-



Estaba pensando en entrar ahi en Natra pero la veo en la parte alta de esa especie de canal lateral que tiene....

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 19:50 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> pagar una cuarta parte minimo a los castuzos........de lo ganado.
> 
> y si me declaro insolvente y no declaro nada? me quedaré a 1€ menos del limite de delito, como el urdangarin hjahahahahahajja



Te digo una cosa, yo, despues de esta noticia Rebelion. La nueva medida de exclusión del derecho a la asistencia sanitaria debe ser respondida no voy a pagar un puto duro en impuestos. si quieren su parte las plusvas de este año van a tener que venir a mi puta casa a por ellas. Hijosdeputa.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estaba pensando en entrar ahi en Natra pero la veo en la parte alta de esa especie de canal lateral que tiene....
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 19:50 ----------
> 
> ...



nico tengo dudas
natra me saldré en breve


pero natra da señal claro

y MOV-DIR con adx tiene una pinta acojonantemente buena


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo también estoy considerando seriamente volver a ITX. Como valores seguros con caja neta y sin deuda también están TRE y BME (aunque cualquiera entra en BME a los precios que se ha puesto)
> ¿Por qué consideras Amadeus un valor seguro? No la sigo, desconozco bastante su negocio y sus números.



No me olvidado de ibe-endesa, me quede con el servidor de calopez pillado.Ibe no tiene 11000 mill, casi todo al igual que endesa son lineas de credito aunque si que es verdad que la liquidez a corto en ibe supera la de endesa asi como su internacionalizacion.Las dos yo las veo buenas inversiones a estos si bien el no tener casi deuds es algo que me llama mucho aunque la liquidez en enersis no es que sea para tirar cohetes.Endesa ha sido capaz de pasar de una deuda/ebitda de 3 en 2007 a 1 en 2013 eso para una electrica es algo impresionante.De donde sacaste que la cifra de negocio de esp de ibe es solo del 30%?En los informes de 2013 solo hablan del ebitda.Sobre Amadeus es un negocio con roces muy elevados...Hay unas fichas que encontrado ayer en el broker de Bankia que no estan nada mal,viene la evolucion del roce ebitda y deuda


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

Bankieros, esta noticia sí que es para tenerla en cuenta (la que dedía Ane)

Bankia. Guindos acepta la tesis de Goiri: retrasar la venta de títulos hasta alcanzar los 3 euros por acción | Hispanidad.com

están calentando el tema de una forma que huele a masacre gacelera




ghkghk dijo:


> Si te fijas, casi todas las compras son de 30-40.000 euros. Ahí en Bankinter son 18-20 euros. No he contado cuántas he hecho, pero pongamos 50, a 6-7 euros de ahorro por operación... No me compensa irme de donde tengo la nómina y algún seguro con Línea a un pseudo chiringuito von el riesgo (mínimo eso sí) que ello comporta.. Cuando los he requerido, en Bankinter se han portado. Y tener con ellos los valores me ha abierto las puertas a la Hipoteca euribor más 1.95.
> 
> Ps. Parecen más operaciones de las que son, ya que casi todas están troceadas en 3/4 pero sólo pago una comisión.



Te he agradecido el post en el hilo de forocoches. Ya no recordaba ni la contraseña.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bankieros, esta noticia sí que es para tenerla en cuenta (la que dedía Ane)
> 
> Bankia. Guindos acepta la tesis de Goiri: retrasar la venta de títulos hasta alcanzar los 3 euros por acción | Hispanidad.com
> 
> ...



esta es la noticia que te decía, pero es de ayer, ojo que hoy no lo ha subido
igual es que manos lo sabían


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2014)

Estos de Metavalor tienen Imtech,Lorillard,Phillip Morris,Exor..Otro fondo para la cartera.Con la bolsa a estos precios prefiero dosificar las entradas con fondos


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ene 2014)

mañana es buen día para entrar en mínimos de ciclo de ACX


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No me olvidado de ibe-endesa, me quede con el servidor de calopez pillado.Ibe no tiene 11000 mill, casi todo al igual que endesa son lineas de credito aunque si que es verdad que la liquidez a corto en ibe supera la de endesa asi como su internacionalizacion.Las dos yo las veo buenas inversiones a estos si bien el no tener casi deuds es algo que me llama mucho aunque la liquidez en enersis no es que sea para tirar cohetes.Endesa ha sido capaz de pasar de una deuda/ebitda de 3 en 2007 a 1 en 2013 eso para una electrica es algo impresionante.De donde sacaste que la cifra de negocio de esp de ibe es solo del 30%?En los informes de 2013 solo hablan del ebitda.Sobre Amadeus es un negocio con roces muy elevados...Hay unas fichas que encontrado ayer en el broker de Bankia que no estan nada mal,viene la evolucion del roce ebitda y deuda




Por meter un poco de baza en el tema ibe-Endesa yo añadiría por tener en cuenta todos los riesgos la posibilidad de una opa de exclusión o alguna cosa de esas raras q se sacan de la manga x parte de ENEL



Tono dijo:


> Te he agradecido el post en el hilo de forocoches. Ya no recordaba ni la contraseña.



Si tuvieras una invitación de sobra...


----------



## Maravedi (8 Ene 2014)

Bueno,bueno en las tertulias de bar ya sale a relucir nuestro imparable ibex,gacelas entrando en zerocoma,la tv hace milagros.
Me tiró todo el día en locales y ha sido trending tópic estas fiestas ::


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ...
> De donde sacaste que la cifra de negocio de esp de ibe es solo del 30%?En los informes de 2013 solo hablan del ebitda.Sobre Amadeus es un negocio con roces muy elevados...Hay unas fichas que encontrado ayer en el broker de Bankia que no estan nada mal,viene la evolucion del roce ebitda y deuda




En mis notas de papertrader lo tenía anotado, que cerca de un 70% del negocio era exterior. No recuerdo exactamente cómo calculé eso.

Aquí puedes ver que más de la mitad de su producción total _GWh_ está fuera de España.

Líneas de Negocio - Iberdrola

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 20:13 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Por meter un poco de baza en el tema ibe-Endesa yo añadiría por tener en cuenta todos los riesgos la posibilidad de una opa de exclusión o alguna cosa de esas raras q se sacan de la manga x parte de ENEL
> 
> 
> 
> Si tuvieras una invitación de sobra...



Si supiera que coño es eso de una invitación...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2014)

Las minutas de la Fed recogen que la compra de bonos seguirá disminuyendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por meter un poco de baza en el tema ibe-Endesa yo añadiría por tener en cuenta todos los riesgos la posibilidad de una opa de exclusión o alguna cosa de esas raras q se sacan de la manga x parte de ENEL
> 
> 
> 
> Si tuvieras una invitación de sobra...



Yo las doné todas en el hilo benéfico. Pero el otro día creo que me dieron un par. Si me pasas mail por MP mañana te mando una.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nico tengo dudas
> natra me saldré en breve
> 
> 
> ...





Ane, seguro que ya lo has puesto, pero donde puedo instalarme el Comechichis este que usas, y donde puedo encontrar información sobre el mismo?



En cuanto al AI de toda la vida, Natraceutical, que nadie ha dicho nada de ella hoy, ha roto al cierre el doble techo que hacía de resistencia, y es para mi entrada clara con objetivo principal en los 0,35.

En 0,335 tiene otra pequeña resistencia que os puede servir de salida.


Ojo a EZE y a una ruptura con volumen de los 1,65 para mañana, que hoy los ha probado. De romper claramente, se va a los 1,80 primero y 1,95 luego.


----------



## Tono (8 Ene 2014)

Pues sí, tengo 15 invitaciones disponibles en forocoches. No sabía ni que existían.
¿a cómo cotizan?


----------



## alimon (8 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por meter un poco de baza en el tema ibe-Endesa yo añadiría por tener en cuenta todos los riesgos la posibilidad de una opa de exclusión o alguna cosa de esas raras q se sacan de la manga x parte de ENEL
> 
> *
> 
> Si tuvieras una invitación de sobra...*



*
*


Acabo de mirar y resulta que tengo 18. 

Las iba a cambiar por unas Prisa, pero creo que ganaré más regalando alguna aqui.

Interesados (NO TROLLS) que envien MP y entre mañana y pasado os las voy mandando.


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ene 2014)

Acabo de mirar y resulta que tengo 17 invitaciones por mi parte.)


Por cierto Calopez a ver si inviertes un poco en el foro.:abajo:


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2014)

Carbón usano,


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Carbón usano,



Parece un buen momento para invertir unos dolares.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Parece un buen momento para invertir unos dolares.



Está rebotando pero iría con mucho cuidado. No dejan prisioneros


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Ane, seguro que ya lo has puesto, pero donde puedo instalarme el Comechichis este que usas, y donde puedo encontrar información sobre el mismo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natraceutical la llevo..y si..hoy parece una rotura para tirar al alza con objetivo esos 0.35. Además el volumen hoy ha acompañado.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta es la noticia que te decía, pero es de ayer, ojo que hoy no lo ha subido
> igual es que manos lo sabían



Además ese medio lo leen cuatro gatos.... 

A ver si la podemos sacar un 10% más... Y ahí pensamos.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Está rebotando pero iría con mucho cuidado. No dejan prisioneros



Lo mejor sería esperar a una confirmación de rebote en esta zona clave. La que ha roto en una zona parecida ha sido JCPenney pero hacia abajo.:


----------



## juanfer (8 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Estoy jodido, mosqueado, cabreado e intranquilo: hace 2 semanas me robaron la cartera con tarjetas, dni, etc. Di de baja las tarjetas y puse denuncia en policia. El 1 enero me he venido a seul de vacaciones y ayer se me ocurre ver el extracto bancario y veo que el dia 3 ha habido una retirada de efectivo de 3000 euros en ventanilla..... su puta madre, han ido con mi dni y me han suplantado y el del banco le ha dado la pasta, lo he dicho al banco y me han pasado al departamento de fraudes, pero estoy un poco jodido



Cada vez me gustan mas determinados bancos de internet que no tienen ventanillas, ni comisiones, etc.

Suerte. 

Pida que si pueden mandarle una imagen de las cámaras de seguridad, de la ventanilla, a veces, los que roban esas cosas son conocidos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2014)

Este año los USanos me da que van a estar lateral bajistas.
Voy a tener que unirme a la conga de los del Ibex. :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Ojo a EZE y a una ruptura con volumen de los 1,65 para mañana, que hoy los ha probado. De romper claramente, se va a los 1,80 primero y 1,95 luego.



Su puta madre, yo me salí ayer en 1,58. Iba a entrar hoy de nuevo a primera hora, pero he tenido mucho trabajo y para cuando he mirado ya se había ido para arriba y no las he podido pescar más abajo.

Así que he comprado unas Prisas.

Probablemente, me habré equivocado...


----------



## mpbk (8 Ene 2014)

dow ya indique que estaba en R.------------ rumbo a 16173f


----------



## especulatorr (8 Ene 2014)

Ibex en enero según los medios 







Ibex en su situación real 







No me jodas. Hasta sacyr esta cerrando día tras día en verde aún con su conflicto en Panamá. 

::

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## jjsuamar (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si te fijas, casi todas las compras son de 30-40.000 euros. Ahí en Bankinter son 18-20 euros. No he contado cuántas he hecho, pero pongamos 50, a 6-7 euros de ahorro por operación... No me compensa irme de donde tengo la nómina y algún seguro con Línea a un pseudo chiringuito von el riesgo (mínimo eso sí) que ello comporta.. Cuando los he requerido, en Bankinter se han portado. Y tener con ellos los valores me ha abierto las puertas a la Hipoteca euribor más 1.95.
> 
> Ps. Parecen más operaciones de las que son, ya que casi todas están troceadas en 3/4 pero sólo pago una comisión.
> 
> ...



Creía que lo había puesto en forociches. Me he perdido en vuestra charla público-privada.


----------



## darwinn (8 Ene 2014)

Excepto Amper, que ahí sigue estancada


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ene 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Excepto Amper, que ahí sigue estancada



Amper depende que re-financie la deuda y eso sale en febrero si sale...


----------



## alimon (8 Ene 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Excepto Amper, que ahí sigue estancada





Bueno, hoy ha publicado un HR anunciando acuerdo para reducir plantilla en 200 y pico tios.

Supongo que eso le hará subir algo mañana, puesto que reducir costes era uno de los requisitos para refinanciar deuda.


----------



## sirpask (8 Ene 2014)

Habeis notado algo raro? En todos lados pone que la prima de riesgo de portugal ha subido hoy 4900 puntos...

Prima de riesgo - Prima de riesgo de España y otros paises, Riesgo pais


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2014)

Les dejo hasta mañana


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Creía que lo había puesto en forociches. Me he perdido en vuestra charla público-privada.



No ha habido nada privado. En ningún sitio he puesto ese link. O hablas del resumen del año? A ver si el lío me lo estoy haciendo yo...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsuamar (8 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> No ha habido nada privado. En ningún sitio he puesto ese link. O hablas del resumen del año? A ver si el lío me lo estoy haciendo yo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Si. Me refería al resumen. Ya lo he visto. Malentendido, malexplicado, malpreguntado. No problem.


----------



## romanrdgz (8 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo he encontrado, es de esta web: BME Market Data
> 
> Y sí, hay que pagar incluso para datos que te dan a partir de las 20 horas. Qué menos que éstos fueran gratis, digo yo, que solo pido el precio de apertura, cierre, mínimo y máximo, lo que en cualquier web te dan con 20 minutos de retraso. Tendré que ver de dónde lo saco, pensaba automatizar un poco a mi manera mi sistema ienso:



El otro día vi que Sacyr tiene una página web para sus accionistas donde pone sus noticias y demas mingadas. Pues bien, pone su cotización en tiempo real.

No es gran cosa pero bueno, al menos ya sabes un sitio donde ver un valor en tiempo real gratis.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (8 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una apuesta? De aqui a final de mes vemos un 9200 IBEX, casi seguro.
> 
> Yo ahora no puedo seguir el mercado como antes por motivos de trabajo (empecé a trabajar a finales de noviembre en una IBEX, llevaba desde agosto en el paro).
> 
> ...





Menos mal que no te hago ni puto caso....


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

Un tema: ¿habéis expuesto en el hilo de FC como compensar plusvalías con pérdidas que realmente son descuento del dividendo, o me estoy enterando mal? ¿Acaso tiene eso sentido una vez cubres los 1500€ de dividendos exentos de impuestos? ¿Si hay que mantenerlas mínimo 2 meses, no puede eso explotarte en la cara?

Mi confuso


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Ane, seguro que ya lo has puesto, pero donde puedo instalarme el Comechichis este que usas, y donde puedo encontrar información sobre el mismo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El PRT lo añades al precio y ti ta


NTC ha roto los 0,30????

CAwen! bueno, al menos tengo la matriz

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 17:27 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Carbón usano,



qué vas a hacer con Anarrosa?

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 17:32 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Además ese medio lo leen cuatro gatos....
> 
> A ver si la podemos sacar un 10% más... Y ahí pensamos....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



circuló ayer por blogs

sigo manteniendo que bankia, el dia siguiente que vendió tono, hacía max de ciclo


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2014)

joder calopez....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

yo he solicitado invita para FC, si esto se repite, para quedar alli tod@s

y quien sabe si...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

Menudo lavado de imagen tiene el broker de Bankia

https://broker.bankia.es/CMB/comunes/cruce_cmb/0,0,45492,00.html?idPagina=45492

Dentro de cada ficha se puede ver la evolución del EBITDA y del ROCE.Es curioso el cambio en Alstom,ha tenido años con roces superiores al 40%


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Ene 2014)

Estamos acercándonos a límites alcistas peligrosos.
Luego dirán que los agoreros bajistas... ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

GAS NATURAL FENOSA. El riesgo de déficit de tarifas en el sector de gas empieza a hacerse más palpable


Los hechos:

La Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia ha vuelto a recordar que la congelación de los peajes para el sector de gas podría hacer que en 2014 se generase un déficit de 800 mEUR.

Nuestro análisis:

Hasta ahora se consideraba que en 2014 habría un déficit de ingresos de 400 mEUR a sumar a los 400 mEUR acumulados hasta 2013, pero parece que el problema está engordándose. La CNMC ya requiere claramente que se equilibren gastos e ingresos y lo que hay que ver es como se llega a ese equilibrio. La conclusión es que este problema que era menor, debe empezar a revisarse y eso supone riesgo para las compañías implicadas que son Enagás y Gas Natural principalmente.

Conclusión:

La incertidumbre regulatoria se extiende ahora al sector gasista. Aunque el desequilibrio en el sector tiene una magnitud menor que el eléctrico lo cierto es que la congelación de peajes en el c/p es una manifestación clara de que el sector del gas tendrá que afrontar una reforma regulatoria.



Vamos, que toca soltar pasta al GAS. Voy comprando Enagas mañana en mínimos 

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 18:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Menudo lavado de imagen tiene el broker de Bankia
> 
> https://broker.bankia.es/CMB/comunes/cruce_cmb/0,0,45492,00.html?idPagina=45492
> 
> Dentro de cada ficha se puede ver la evolución del EBITDA y del ROCE.Es curioso el cambio en Alstom,ha tenido años con roces superiores al 40%



pero si esto es del 18 de junio del 2013!!!!!

lo de bankia broker

curiosamente en junio por esas fechas bajó de 18 a 17 enagas


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

Ane olvidate de la fecha y del precio objetivo,mira las tablas de abajo (EBITDA,FCF,ROCE..)

http://www.eleconomista.es/interstitial/volver/jh_en14/indice/IBEX-35/resumen/Mejores

Algunos ejemplos de buenos roces (Inditex,TR,Indra,Bme,Amadeus...)

La segunda que mas ha subido del Ibex es justamente una de las principales posiciones de Alba (INDRA), aun así estoy mosqueado con este mercado,hay cosas muy caras y otras que por los problemas que tienen ni de lejos deberían cotizar a estos múltiplos...quizás va siendo hora de ser algo mas conservador, no se hasta que punto merece la pena jugársela en apuestas mas arriesgadas (deuda,reestructuración,baja rentabilidad..).Las palabras de ghkghk siempre dan algo de cordura en este alocado mundo.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

indra cuando dió resultados creo que el 1 de nove, estando de vacaciones la metieron un oxtion de campeonato, y con hueco, que luego cerró, pero tiene el gap a medio cerrar de agosto...

no sé, cuando/si dé/da malos resultados, cae a plomo


NOTA: los de prisa igual habéis hecho una entrada muy buena hoy y mñana rebote un poco


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> indra cuando dió resultados creo que el 1 de nove, estando de vacaciones la metieron un oxtion de campeonato, y con hueco, que luego cerró, pero tiene el gap a medio cerrar de agosto...
> 
> no sé, cuando/si dé/da malos resultados, cae a plomo
> 
> ...



Indra es un negocio razonablemente bueno (roce 10%-20%),tiene sus cosillas y han aumentado un poco la deuda pero no estaban tan mal como reflejaba la cotización.Los tornos del metro y los lectores de los autobuses son de ellos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ene 2014)

Guano para todos!


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Un tema: ¿habéis expuesto en el hilo de FC como compensar plusvalías con pérdidas que realmente son descuento del dividendo, o me estoy enterando mal? ¿Acaso tiene eso sentido una vez cubres los 1500€ de dividendos exentos de impuestos? ¿Si hay que mantenerlas mínimo 2 meses, no puede eso explotarte en la cara?
> 
> Mi confuso





Pero aquí no hay nada exento. Tributas para Montoro como un campeón, sólo que al 21-27 en lugar de al 40-50% que se puede dar en tu marginal.


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

Buenos días !!
El doble techo de ayer en diario del Ibex en 10.280 nos llevaría en corto plazo a 9.975 ??? 
O seguimos pepones


----------



## decloban (9 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días !!
> El doble techo de ayer en diario del Ibex en 10.280 nos llevaría en corto plazo a 9.975 ???
> O seguimos pepones



Espera que lo consulto







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Espera que lo consulto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:
Hoy el Ibex rompe el doble techo de ayer y directos a los 10.400. Pero entre el cierre usano de ayer, los japos también en rojo, Draghi que creo que hoy habla ... preveo un poco de rojo hoy

Volveré a por mi owned y tal


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

10400 es el tope a lo que podemos llegar esta semana. Esto es mi opinión @payasete 



buen día para coger abajo hoy a mediaset y a acerinox. para sacarle un Ti-TA en unos días al menos. ambos más abajo que ahora. sobre todo al primero.

y ABG y Tubaceses ::


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

Amper y tal. Hoy le toca a este chicharro


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Amper y tal. Hoy le toca a este chicharro



pues a mí no me gusta, porque el martes debería marcar un mínimo de ciclo....claro que el lunes un máximo... abstenerse curiosos ::
igual mediosube un poco hasta el lunes?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2014)

Buenas idas.

Al final ayer pillé unas pocas Zeltias. Muy ajustadito, que no quiero pillarme para empezar el año.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas idas.
> 
> Al final ayer pillé unas pocas Zeltias. Muy ajustadito, que no quiero pillarme para empezar el año.



Yo tengo la orden en 2,40 para mañana, no sé si quitarla o dejarla


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2014)

10200 fosa común .


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Soltadas un tercio de las bankias.

Otro tercio sale por debajo de 1,24

Y prisa mirandome....no me gustó el analisis qje lei ayer, se puede ir a 0,30


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Soltadas un tercio de las bankias.
> 
> Otro tercio sale por debajo de 1,24
> 
> Y prisa mirandome....no me gustó el analisis qje lei ayer, se puede ir a 0,30



ya tardas en postearlo

si pierde 0,37 hoy, espantada


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

0,30 prisa nooooooooo
Por cierto, Codere = cohete.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya tardas en postearlo
> 
> si pierde 0,37 hoy, espantada



Pues no se que pasa que desde el ipad no me carga....

Lo vi por aqui

http://mercadosencontinuo.es/mapa

Ven bankia a 1,50......amonoh!!!


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no se que pasa que desde el ipad no me carga....
> 
> Lo vi por aqui
> 
> ...



mientras me rio de esto:


> "¿Qué motivaciones le llevaron a participar el 11 de febrero de 2003 en la constitución de una sociedad que su marido bien podía haber constituido de manera unipersonal y que, formalmente al menos, nunca ha repartido beneficios?". El objetivo es doble: individualizar la responsabilidad de doña Cristina y determinar si fue utilizada como "escudo fiscal" ante Hacienda siendo consciente de ello.
> 
> "¿Tuvo alguna gestión fáctica en la gestión cotidiana de la sociedad?" es la segunda pregunta que Castro formulará para saber si la hija del monarca estaba o no presente en las conversaciones de su marido y Torres.
> 
> ...




yo también veo a bankia a 1,50; entrando el viernes que viene, claro, no por ahora

leyendo prisa

edito: no veo el link, ni en punto.com encuentro lo de prisa


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mientras me rio de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está caído el host.. (síndrome calopez :


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2014)

mañana gap a la baja .


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

amago45, los 10500 yo los tengo marcados con un circulo. Veremos que pasa, de momento ya se han cargado las bajadas y vuelta parriba.

A algun@s el karma les va a joder pero bien.


----------



## @@strom (9 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap a la baja .



Dejalo ya hombre. No me gusta ver tu mierda esparcida entre todos los mensajes tan interesantes de este hilo.


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Rompiendo maximos de ayer, sonrian que esta queda bien para la tira comica.

Ya llevan casi 80 puntos de recorrido.Venga leoncios lo quiero en 10300.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

Que meneos le meten

Con el Drogi hoy todo es posible


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Dejalo ya hombre. No me gusta ver tu mierda esparcida entre todos los mensajes tan interesantes de este hilo.



Eso pasa por haberle dado coba en sus tiempos. Es alguien grande con alter ego, ahora a ver quien.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2014)

El dobletechismo ha muerto.


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que meneos le meten
> 
> Con el Drogi hoy todo es posible



Solo es posible subir y han dado con la tecla magica, mentira y expolio.

Fin de la cita.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 10:15 ----------

Ya me lo han puesto en 10300, vamos leones de mierda 50 pipos mas y me retiro.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 10:17 ----------

Han metido el turbo, esto no lo para ni dios por lo menos hasta el vencimiento. Los 10.500 van a llegar antes de lo que esperaba.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Cementos a 6,30 desde 5,60 el 3 de Enero.
Que el último lo gane otro

Mañana entro a 6 


Lo de Prisa no creo que la bajen a 0,30. Al menos hasta Febrero


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10200 fosa común .



Se le olvidó añadir "de los bajistas". ha sido tocar ese nivel y patapúm parriba


----------



## Zetaperro (9 Ene 2014)

Menudos agoreros


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

Codere 1,30. Ane tenías pensado entrar, ¿lo hiciste?


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Rumor de bajada de tipos del bce...? de ser asi para que? no estamos mas mejor que nunca?? este año va a ser diver diver.


----------



## darwinn (9 Ene 2014)

Amper 1.12 (+5,66%) y con un volumen no visto hasta ahora...

A ver qué pasa


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

Y todo esto es por un rumor que el BCE puede bajar tipos hoy.

Te cagas


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

Entramos en modo despiporre

Y venga stops parriba, alguien me dice algún programilla q me haga esto solo? )

Ya en serio, cada vez lo veo más claro... Va a ser en febrero, cuando nadie lo espera, unos porque lo ven demasiado pronto y otros porque creen q va a ser antes así q a llenarse bien antes la panza


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y todo esto es por un rumor que el BCE puede bajar tipos hoy.
> 
> Te cagas



A que hora habla el carasapo?

La sesion esta siendo igual que ayer. Un calco.


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2014)

Entro, veo todo en verde fosforito y le mando besitos a bertok, para que no se nos muera el hombre que tiene que estar a punto

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero aquí no hay nada exento. Tributas para Montoro como un campeón, sólo que al 21-27 en lugar de al 40-50% que se puede dar en tu marginal.



Ya me gustaría a mí tributar al 40-50%

Lo mío estaría más bien entre tributar entre el 21-27 en lugar de al 30 que me correspondería. Y estando en 27% me temo que no me traería cuenta el lío por un 3%, pero el 9% si puede interesarme.

Acepto explicaciones o link a las mismas, por MP o aquí mismo si se considera oportuno


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> A que hora habla el carasapo?
> 
> La sesion esta siendo igual que ayer. Un calco.



A las 13,45 dicen algo sobre los tipos

A las 14,30 habla Dronji


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Ya me gustaría a mí tributar al 40-50%
> 
> Lo mío estaría más bien entre tributar entre el 21-27 en lugar de al 30 que me correspondería. Y estando en 27% me temo que no me traería cuenta el lío por un 3%, pero el 9% si puede interesarme.
> 
> Acepto explicaciones o link a las mismas, por MP o aquí mismo si se considera oportuno




Nada. La explicación es esa. Dependiendo del marginal, puede o no compensar...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Ene 2014)

Bankia podría quedarse sin gasolina a no mucho tardar - Blogs de Análisis Técnico

:no:


----------



## YanetYellen (9 Ene 2014)

Ese Portugues que caralho es,son burbujas sanas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Ya me gustaría a mí tributar al 40-50%
> 
> Lo mío estaría más bien entre tributar entre el 21-27 en lugar de al 30 que me correspondería. Y estando en 27% me temo que no me traería cuenta el lío por un 3%, pero el 9% si puede interesarme.
> 
> Acepto explicaciones o link a las mismas, por MP o aquí mismo si se considera oportuno



La jugada es, compras poco antes del dividendo q reparten de 5 burbucoins, y en teoría, la cotizacion baja justo esa cantidad de 5 burbucoins, entonces vendes con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbucoins cuando en realidad esos 5 burb los tienes en tu cuenta en forma de dividendo con lo que te quedas igual pero con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbus. Eso sí, hacienda si te revisa te puede decir que ni hablar porque tienen una cláusula x ahí perdida que impide aplicar eso pero por probar... Y a las malas, si no te aplicas la pérdida, los 5 burb tributan como dividendo al tipo fijo del 21, salvo q ganes una pasta en intereses y dividendos, en lugar de tributar al marginal.
A nuestro querido conforero la jugada le salió "mal" porque después de cobrar el dividendo subieron más. Cosas que pasan!

Espero q fuera a esto a lo q te referias


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Ya estan mis 50 pipos mas. Vamos leones a ver donde lo llevais, seguid trincando gacelos, veo los 375.


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

Carlos María dice en su blog que POP ya ha llegado a objetivo y que se vigile bien el valor. También dice que falta un hombro para formarse un HCHi.

¿Dónde está viendo este hombre un HCHi en POP?

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 11:01 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> La jugada es, compras poco antes del dividendo q reparten de 5 burbucoins, y en teoría, la cotizacion baja justo esa cantidad de 5 burbucoins, entonces vendes con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbucoins cuando en realidad esos 5 burb los tienes en tu cuenta en forma de dividendo con lo que te quedas igual pero con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbus. Eso sí, hacienda si te revisa te puede decir que ni hablar porque tienen una cláusula x ahí perdida que impide aplicar eso pero por probar... Y a las malas, si no te aplicas la pérdida, los 5 burb tributan como dividendo al tipo fijo del 21, salvo q ganes una pasta en intereses y dividendos, en lugar de tributar al marginal.
> A nuestro querido conforero la jugada le salió "mal" porque después de cobrar el dividendo subieron más. Cosas que pasan!
> 
> Espero q fuera a esto a lo q te referias



Sí, a eso me refería. Lo que pasa que asumía que, además de llevarte el dividendo en burbucoins (los primeros 1500 exentos, el resto al 21% hasta 6000), se computaba como pérdida para dejar 5 de tus burbucoins de plusvalías compensados, sin tener que tributar por ellos. La cláusula perdida de la que hablas imagino que es la de mantener el valor mínimo 2 meses para poder hacer esto, que era lo que me parecía complicado, pues o acabas con plusvis otra vez, o palmando más de lo que dejas de tributar.

Pero empiezo a ver que lo que hacéis es comprar antes del dividendo y vender después, sin esperar los 2 meses (salvo que la cosa se ponga pepona, que tampoco hay que ser tontos), y entonces no compensais plusvalías pasadas con esas pérdidas (salvo que lo hagáis a ver si cuela, claro), sino que simplemente teneis una ganancia tributada al 21% en lugar del 30-40%.

Pero no acabo de verlo. Si tengo 1000 burbucoins en plusvis, de los cuales tengo que pagar un 30% en la próxima declaración, si compro acciones de Repsol como si no hubiera un mañana y vendo tras recibir 100 burbucoins de dividendo, al no poder compensar esos 100 como pérdidas, la situación sería:

1000 burbucoins de plusvis que tributaré al 30%
100 burbucoins de dividendos que o bien no tributaré (hasta 1500burbus), o tributaré al 21-29%.

Vamos que lo único que se hace es ganar el importe del dividendo (no particularmente generoso en las acciones españolas normalmente), pero no logro compensar ninguna plusvalía.

¿Qué me estoy perdiendo? ¿Pretendo ser demasiado legal? ::


----------



## Lukatovic (9 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La jugada es, compras poco antes del dividendo q reparten de 5 burbucoins, y en teoría, la cotizacion baja justo esa cantidad de 5 burbucoins, entonces vendes con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbucoins cuando en realidad esos 5 burb los tienes en tu cuenta en forma de dividendo con lo que te quedas igual pero con una pérdida patrimonial de 5 burbus. Eso sí, hacienda si te revisa te puede decir que ni hablar porque tienen una cláusula x ahí perdida que impide aplicar eso pero por probar... Y a las malas, si no te aplicas la pérdida, los 5 burb tributan como dividendo al tipo fijo del 21, salvo q ganes una pasta en intereses y dividendos, en lugar de tributar al marginal.
> A nuestro querido conforero la jugada le salió "mal" porque después de cobrar el dividendo subieron más. Cosas que pasan!
> 
> Espero q fuera a esto a lo q te referias



Ya quisiera yo que me salieran así de mal las jugadas...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Carlos María dice en su blog que POP ya ha llegado a objetivo y que se vigile bien el valor. También dice que falta un hombro para formarse un HCHi.
> 
> ¿Dónde está viendo este hombre un HCHi en POP?
> 
> ...





Pero lo de los dos meses, ¿no es con las mismas acciones? Por eso lo de Ferrovial y Engagás, porque durante el año no las había ni siquiera tocado.

A ver si soy yo el que me estoy confundiendo, que sería lo más normal, pero si llevo 5.000 euros de ganancias intradía (o semanales/mensuales, pero a corto plazo) y compro mañana Tesla y baja un 12% y vendo en el mismo día, perdiendo 1.000 euros, esos 1.000 restarán quedándose la plusvalía del año en 4.000.

Pues bien, en vez de bajar por el mercado, baja porque reparte dividendo. ¿Qué cambiaría?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Codere 1,30. Ane tenías pensado entrar, ¿lo hiciste?



aunque estuve tentado, preferí natra ayer


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aunque estuve tentado, preferí natra ayer



Yo sí... tengo miedo...

Pero mucho miedo. Miedo en plan el único negro de un grupo de adolescentes en una cabaña por la noche y ruidos raros fuera.


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Carlos María dice en su blog que POP ya ha llegado a objetivo y que se vigile bien el valor. También dice que falta un hombro para formarse un HCHi.
> 
> ¿Dónde está viendo este hombre un HCHi en POP?
> 
> ...



Es justo eso, pero en teoría, si la cotizacion descuenta el dividendo, tendrás 900 burb de beneficio q tributarás al 30 y los 100 burb q irán al 21-29


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2014)

Con mercado alcista todo el mundo gana, y mucho, no hay que alucinar, los pies en la tierra y a salirse en cuanto toque. No bebais demasiado que emborracha.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

Hola buenos dias,

yo la verdad que esa bajada extra de tipos en la zona euro no la veo, pero ya sabemos que nada se puede descartar.

En mi diario de a bordo decir que casi la mitad de las K+S [sdf] las he vendido esta mañana al llegar a los 23,3€. La otra mitad la conservo con un stop cubriendo comisiones en los 18,7€ y buscando un objetivo de......25 merkels o mas.

Aunque no soy de poner stops cuando compro acciones en contado a las szu se lo he puesto en los 18,8 para cubrir la posicion, comisiones y pagar al menos la factura de enero de gas y luz, de verdad que espero verlas en el entorno de los 22-23 euros.

Las IBM e ISRG las mantengo en cartera, las primeras con un buen verde, las segundas al punto de cambiar de color.


Grande HONORABLE, felicidades por su nuevo zulito de veraneo, se puede saber la zona. No se pase por el corte ingles que yo me deje un buen pico en el stand de hamilton el otro dia.


----------



## YanetYellen (9 Ene 2014)

Vais a perder hasta las ganas de copular.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Es justo eso, pero en teoría, si la cotizacion descuenta el dividendo, tendrás 900 burb de beneficio q tributarás al 30 y los 100 burb q irán al 21-29




Exacto. Sólo que del 21 al 40% por ejemplo, de una cantidad considerable... vale la pena.


----------



## inversobres (9 Ene 2014)

Yeah, ya tengo mis 375, vamos meterlo e los 400 para la rueda de prensa de carasapo leoncios cobardes.

Uy como bajen tipos... a lo mejor esta descontado.


----------



## Rodrigo (9 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Yeah, ya tengo mis 375, vamos meterlo e los 400 para la rueda de prensa de carasapo leoncios cobardes.
> 
> Uy como bajen tipos... a lo mejor esta descontado.



Velas velas dubidu..


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hola buenos dias,
> 
> yo la verdad que esa bajada extra de tipos en la zona euro no la veo, pero ya sabemos que nada se puede descartar.
> 
> ...




A unos 5 kms de Denia, en la playa...







Sólo para verano no la compraría, pero pretendo darle uso todo el año. De hecho, en verano me gustaría encontrar un sueco o alemán que me diese algunos miles de merkelianos por julio y agosto y con ellos viajar. Al menos, hasta que lleguen los siempre temidos vástagos.


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Exacto. Sólo que del 21 al 40% por ejemplo, de una cantidad considerable... vale la pena.



Yo no lo entiendo como vosotros. Entiendo que las operaciones intradía, al ser sobre acciones mantenidas menos de 2 meses, no pueden compensarse plusvis con pérdidas.

Entonces en el ejemplo anterior: 1000 plusvis, 100 pérdidas (por dividendo), sigues teniendo que tributar los 1000, y también los 100 al haberlos cobrado en dividendo (cada uno a su % correspondiente).

Salvo que me esté confundiendo, y la regla esa de los 2 meses se aplique solo para que si hoy vendes XXX con 100 de pérdidas y mañana recompras, no puedas computar esas pérdidas si no has esperado 2 meses para comprar. 

Creo que me estoy haciendo un lío considerable. :´(

Y ya que estamos: ¿una ganancia o pérdida de CFD cómo tributa? ¿se puede compensar una pérdida en un CFD con una ganancia en acciones? Si es así, ¿con acciones mantenidas menos de un año, mas de un año, o indistintamente? :8:


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Exacto. Sólo que del 21 al 40% por ejemplo, de una cantidad considerable... vale la pena.



Y tanto q merece la pena.

Sigo flipando con su balance del año. De mayor quiero hacer eso 
Me doy cuenta de que no es necesario operar tanto, tengo que aprender a controlar mis impulsos en ese aspecto, pocas jugadas bien movidas, repartiendo en plusvalías y dividendos, sin chicharros, recogiendo plusvalías por sí vienen nubarrones y a meterlo en vivienda de veraneo seguro q a precio de saldo. Retirandose en la parte alta y pensando en ahorrar para volver a entrar cuando la sangre haya corrido. Gracias por compartirlo :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

Denia, Calpe, Altea...el HONORABLE sabe, y sabe mucho.

A disfrutar, lo bueno de la costa levantina es que frio realmente solo hace de noviembre a febrero, y cuando mas aprieta el sol y la humedad es cuando mas guiris vienen para poder alquilarlo.

Mucha sabiduria en su mensaje.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 11:55 ----------




Montegrifo dijo:


> Y tanto q merece la pena.
> 
> Sigo flipando con su balance del año. De mayor quiero hacer eso
> Me doy cuenta de que no es necesario operar tanto, tengo que aprender a controlar mis impulsos en ese aspecto, pocas jugadas bien movidas, repartiendo en plusvalías y dividendos, sin chicharros, recogiendo plusvalías por sí vienen nubarrones y a meterlo en vivienda de veraneo seguro q a precio de saldo. Retirandose en la parte alta y pensando en ahorrar para volver a entrar cuando la sangre haya corrido. Gracias por compartirlo :Aplauso:



Esa zona del levante es como los paus norteños de madrid, bajar bajan pero a no ser que tengas mucha suerte un chollo es complicado.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> *Yo no lo entiendo como vosotros. Entiendo que las operaciones intradía, al ser sobre acciones mantenidas menos de 2 meses, no pueden compensarse plusvis con pérdidas.*
> 
> Entonces en el ejemplo anterior: 1000 plusvis, 100 pérdidas (por dividendo), sigues teniendo que tributar los 1000, y también los 100 al haberlos cobrado en dividendo (cada uno a su % correspondiente).
> 
> ...




Yo creo que es el segundo caso. Si fuera el primero, tendría mucha guasa. El día 3 de febrero compro Repsol y gano 1.000 euros en un mes, vendiéndolas el 3 de marzo. Y ese mismo día 3 de febreo, compro Amadeus y pierdo 1.000 euros. Como creo que va a seguir cayendo, vendo también el 3 de marzo. No hago más operaciones ese año... 

¿Debería tributar el 40% de lo ganado en Repsol?


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo no lo entiendo como vosotros. Entiendo que las operaciones intradía, al ser sobre acciones mantenidas menos de 2 meses, no pueden compensarse plusvis con pérdidas.
> 
> Entonces en el ejemplo anterior: 1000 plusvis, 100 pérdidas (por dividendo), sigues teniendo que tributar los 1000, y también los 100 al haberlos cobrado en dividendo (cada uno a su % correspondiente).
> 
> ...



Si es q no me sé explicar demasiado bien.

Vamos a ver, 
nuestra querida burbujusa cotiza a 10 burbs y la semana q viene reparte 2 burbs de dividendo
Compro a 10
El día antes del reparto del jugoso dividendo se calienta y cotiza a 12 con lo cual tengo 2 burb de beneficio que tributaran al 30-40
Llega el día del dividendo y cobro los dos burbs y la cotizacion baja de nuevo a 10, lo descuenta
Al día siguiente vendo a 10 mis acciones de burbujusa, balance:
He ganado 2 burbs pero no como ganancia patrimonial en menos de una año sino como dividendo por lo que en lugar de tributar al 30-40 lo hará al 21-29


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

El lavado de cupon es un mitico del hilo cada 3 meses. Montoro por orden por ESPAÑA.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

Felicidades honorable por la nueva casa, nunca he visitado la zona pero viendo las fotos parece una gozada.Menudo balance anual,esa es la clave, aprender a no perder, pocas operaciones y bien hechas asi ahorras (hacienda,comisiones bancarias).Mira que controlo los nervios pero aunque compro bien nunca aguanto lo suficiente,saber aguantar es un don.Chinito mirate la cartera internacional de metavalor tienen cosas bastante majas,yo ya he abierto 2 fondos con ellos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ene 2014)

Grifols hacia arriba alguna noticia relevante?


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

acabo de cerrar el primer largo........

900 pipssss, 1contrato.


----------



## vermer (9 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, pirata y resto de portugólogos...alguna explicación para la remontada de Portugal Telecom? le veis algún objetivo?


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Ponzi, pirata y resto de portugólogos...alguna explicación para la remontada de Portugal Telecom? le veis algún objetivo?



Supongo que tendra que ver la inminente fusion con Oi.Uno de los principales problemas de Pt era el excesivo endeudamiento de Oi y que los tipos en Brasil no son los mismos que en europa.Una vez fusionada la sociedad las cuentas seran unicas y podran mover la deuda y caja sin problemas.Va a ser ya una teleco de un tamaño importante


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades honorable por la nueva casa, nunca he visitado la zona pero viendo las fotos parece una gozada.Menudo balance anual,esa es la clave, aprender a no perder, pocas operaciones y bien hechas asi ahorras (hacienda,comisiones bancarias).Mira que controlo los nervios pero aunque compro bien nunca aguanto lo suficiente,saber aguantar es un don.Chinito mirate la cartera internacional de metavalor tienen cosas bastante majas,yo ya he abierto 2 fondos con ellos.



Esa zona de Denia, Calpe, Altea... es un must para ver en esta nuestra queria ESPAÑA. Gente acomodada, perfil bajo, buen clima excepto en verano ::, mar, montaña...

Del unico fondo que soy participe porque algo habra que dejar en herencia  es
DWS Deutschland|DE0008490962

Estuve muy tentado de entrar en uno de bestinver pero al final no realice la operacion, igual dentro de 1 año si que entro. Me gustaria verlos con un mercado bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Denia, Calpe, Altea...el HONORABLE sabe, y sabe mucho.
> 
> A disfrutar, lo bueno de la costa levantina es que frio realmente solo hace de noviembre a febrero, y cuando mas aprieta el sol y la humedad es cuando mas guiris vienen para poder alquilarlo.
> 
> ...




Ahora el Sareb te los vende por lo que les ofrecas casi... Yo compro exactamente con el 66% de descuento respecto a tasación de 2009. Eso sí, requiere trabajo. Yo llevo casi dos años tirando la caña y me he llevado más negativas que Claca en una discoteca de cougars pero al final ha salido el mirlo blanco.


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esa zona de Denia, Calpe, Altea... es un must para ver en esta nuestra queria ESPAÑA. Gente acomodada, perfil bajo, buen clima excepto en verano ::, mar, montaña...
> 
> Del unico fondo que soy participe porque algo habra que dejar en herencia  es
> DWS Deutschland|DE0008490962
> ...



Se dejan la mejor. ... pero conviene no nombrarla mucho que se nos masifica xD


----------



## Hannibal (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A unos 5 kms de Denia, en la playa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la compra, esa zona es de mis preferidas para visitar. Eso sí, lo del clima que dicen por aquí me llama la atención, yo estuve una semana santa y no paró de llover - como en el resto del pais - pero lo que me llamó la atención es que en Alicante ciudad, a media hora, al no tener montañas cerca estaba el cielo azul. Sí, es más árido el terreno y blabla, pero durante el año yo diría que es mejor clima ::


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades honorable por la nueva casa, *nunca he visitado la zona* pero viendo las fotos parece una gozada.Menudo balance anual,esa es la clave, aprender a no perder, pocas operaciones y bien hechas asi ahorras (hacienda,comisiones bancarias).Mira que controlo los nervios pero aunque compro bien nunca aguanto lo suficiente,saber aguantar es un don.Chinito mirate la cartera internacional de metavalor tienen cosas bastante majas,yo ya he abierto 2 fondos con ellos.




Pues casa tienes 

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 13:00 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Se dejan la mejor. Javea... pero conviene no nombrarla mucho que se nos masifica xD




Creo que ya se han dado muchos cuenta :fiufiu:

Es la más cara de largo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Se dejan la mejor. Javea... pero conviene no nombrarla mucho que se nos masifica xD



::

Y lo dices nombrandola...

En estas ya depende del bolsillo, cuanto mas abriga la cartera mas gonito.


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A unos 5 kms de Denia, en la playa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena honorable ya ha dado el gran paso.

Creo recordar que hizo una oferta a los del SAREB, no se si era la misma vivienda.

Yo suelo veranear en Denia, creo que es un sitio encantador incluso en 
verano, que en la zona cero se llena de turistas.

De todas maneras, Denia esta a 1 hora de coche de Valencia, y a 1 hora de Alicante, esta muy bien comunicada para vivir todo el año.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Enhorabuena honorable ya ha dado el gran paso.
> 
> Creo recordar que hizo una oferta a los del SAREB, no se si era la misma vivienda.
> 
> ...



Los ricos noruegos no suelen equivocarse. Aunque el futuro Madmax arrase con todo y todos, en España hay zonas donde se vive muy bien, y en el litoral mediterraneo hay poblaciones que lo tienen practiamente todo para vivir como un maraja en el mundo real, si eres megamillonario y quieres vivir en una isla privada en las maldivas es otra cosa.

Ademas que aparte de los dacostas y demas sujetos de la nouvele cousine esta de las estrellas y premiso nobeles, la oferta gastronomica es muy buena y variada para todos los bolsillos. Luego en verano te pones al sol de pie y sudas todo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Enhorabuena honorable ya ha dado el gran paso.
> 
> Creo recordar que hizo una oferta a los del SAREB, no se si era la misma vivienda.
> 
> ...




Sí, es esa misma. Fue aceptada.













Haciendo números no llega al 66%, pero casi.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Hoygan, y donde se ven los pisitos del Sareb?

En su web no veo nada.

Sólo un PDF con mierdas sobrevaloradas.

Salvo este castillo....me ha encantado.

http://www.sareb.es/es-es/NuestrosA... Paramount Generico WEB_Dic 2013_reducido.pdf

Página 15. En Huesca, no iba a hacer leña para calentarlo ni na....pero no me digan que no molaría decir a la gente, en vez de vamos a mi casa....."vamos a mi castillo"


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues casa tienes
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 13:00 ----------
> 
> ...



El que no me había dado cuenta era yo :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan, y donde se ven los pisitos del Sareb?
> 
> En su web no veo nada.
> 
> ...




Realmente los pisos son de bancos intervenidos, ellos como tal creo que no saben ni lo que tienen ni el precio. 

Yo hice el primer contacto en una especie de feria cutre y putrefacta llamada Urbe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2014)

Por el levante pregunta en Bankia o el Sabadell, quizas tambien en la caixa, mejor si conoces a alguien para que te muestre toda la carta del menu.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Están locos.

En bankia tienen anunciado piso en moratalaz....3 dorm y 1 baño, no llega a 80 metros.....repito...moratalaz......

https://www.bankiahabitat.es/ficheros/11565568/EX/PHOTO2.JPG

255.000 euros.

Es imposible venderlo a ese precio, más de 3.300 el metro, inmueble de más de 50 años, barrio humildísimo...además es un tercero...y no sé ni si tendrá ascensor.

Sinceramente creo que no se vende ni por 50.000 euros.

Qué mal se hacen las cosas en este país.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por el levante pregunta en Bankia o el Sabadell, quizas tambien en la caixa, mejor si conoces a alguien para que te muestre toda la carta del menu.



Añade Caixabank a la terna...


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los ricos noruegos no suelen equivocarse. Aunque el futuro Madmax arrase con todo y todos, en España hay zonas donde se vive muy bien, y en el litoral mediterraneo hay poblaciones que lo tienen practiamente todo para vivir como un maraja en el mundo real, si eres megamillonario y quieres vivir en una isla privada en las maldivas es otra cosa.
> 
> Ademas que aparte de los dacostas y demas sujetos de la nouvele cousine esta de las estrellas y premiso nobeles, la oferta gastronomica es muy buena y variada para todos los bolsillos. Luego en verano te pones al sol de pie y sudas todo.



Cuando era un chaval de esto ya hace algunas décadas, hablaba con los jubilados ingleses, más que nada para practicar ingles de forma "low cost". Como estos tienen todo el tiempo del mundo tienen hasta paciencia para hablar con un no nativo, a cambio de darle conversación.

Bueno resumiendo, que un día me encontraba a un anciano inglés que había sido oficial de la Royal Navy, había combatido en la primera y segunda guerra mundial, bueno me contaba sus anécdotas, en fin, un personaje muy interesante. Falleció ya hace unos 15 años.

Bueno no les quiero aburrir, con sus historias, pero la conclusión es que después de haber navegado por todo el mundo, había decidido pasar sus últimos días en la zona de Denia porque en el mediterraneo no hay monzones, ni sunamis, ni huracanes, y se puede nadar todo el año sin necesidad de neopreno. Además que en unas pocas horas podía regresar a su país.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esa zona de Denia, Calpe, Altea... es un must para ver en esta nuestra queria ESPAÑA. Gente acomodada, perfil bajo, buen clima excepto en verano ::, mar, montaña...
> 
> Del unico fondo que soy participe porque algo habra que dejar en herencia  es
> DWS Deutschland|DE0008490962
> ...



Del levante solo conozco murcia..Eso si de calpe y denia he oido muy buenos comentarios.Cuando la bolsa empieza a estar cara y me cuesta encontrar gangas prefiero tirar mas de fondos,en caso de susto tengo dos opciones mas que con las acciones 1)trasparlo a uno de letras alemanas sin pasar por hacienda2)Dosificar las entradas.Hay una smallcap francesa de metavalor que me gusta mucho...creo que se llama guillin.Muchas gracias ghkghk por la oferta si me paso por alli ya se donde hay un excelente guia


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

Qué suerte, si quiero comprar yo algo en la costa vasca necesito que las Prisas suban a 10 euros. Y haciendo cálculos, creo que ni aún así.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

bankia se va arriba, eso cantan las runas de la suerte, perdón, las posis, las posis....


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

Para los lonchafinistas y latuneros y tal ... ...
"las sardinas enlatadas, entre los 5 y los 10 años de maduración alcanzan su mejor momento"
Sardinas en lata ¿caducadas o maduradas? >> Gastronotas de Capel >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Están locos.
> 
> En bankia tienen anunciado piso en moratalaz....3 dorm y 1 baño, no llega a 80 metros.....repito...moratalaz......
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que tú dices. La realidad está ahí fuera, no en este foro...


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

ECB Announces Interest Rates (JAN 9) at 0.25%, as expected and unchanged from the prior y tal ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

Mantiene tipos BCE

A las 14,30h empieza la fiesta


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mantiene tipos BCE
> 
> A las 14,30h empieza la fiesta



Habla Draghi :8:


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

largos oil


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Habla Draghi :8:



+datos paro usano


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Eso es lo que tú dices. La realidad está ahí fuera, no en este foro...



Quiero pensar que se le ha olvidado poner el ironic mode off8:


----------



## Chila (9 Ene 2014)

Llevaba unos días sin poder escribir...entre las caídas del servidor, mis niños...
Salté de bankia el jueves a 1,221 y entré en Adolfo Dmngz. Por ahora me ha salido bien la jugada.
Y Telefónica e Iberdrola embaladas.
Que siga la fiesta¡¡¡

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 13:57 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Están locos.
> 
> En bankia tienen anunciado piso en moratalaz....3 dorm y 1 baño, no llega a 80 metros.....repito...moratalaz......
> 
> ...



Si usted conoce a algún API, de cierta confianza, que no se la vaya a colar vamos, y que tenga contactos en entidades bancarias, va a encontrar chollos.
A mí me han ofercido pisos en Girona a 40.000.
Lo que no tengo la liquidez necesaria para meterme ya que me quedé en el paro hace poco y prefiero ser conservador, y tener el dinero a mano por si acaso.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 13:58 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por el levante pregunta en Bankia o el Sabadell, quizas tambien en la caixa, mejor si conoces a alguien para que te muestre toda la carta del menu.



Lo que yo acabo de decir.
Si eres cliente premium, o te conocen, puertas abiertas.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Chila, tenía entendido lo contrario.

AL menos en el caso del BBVA, es mejor hablar con la oficina así te saltas la comisión del API.

Me insistió el director, no porque se llevaran ellos algo encontrando un cliente que les quitara un pufo, sino por "reputación".

Imagino te refieres a que el API tendrá más info que los de la oficina, o puede regatear mejor.....


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

Hoygan, ¿puede algún alma caritativa decirme si las subidas de Realia y Solaria son con volumen?

No me funciona el comechichis jaasssss


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿puede algún alma caritativa decirme si las subidas de Realia y Solaria son con volumen?
> 
> No me funciona el comechichis jaasssss



A ojímetro le digo que:

Realia, acabará hoy en el top10 de volumen de los últimos 3 meses.

Solaria, a estas alturas está en la media de lo que suele hacer en los últimos 3 meses....lluego a este ritmo si no entra, poco le faltará al día para entrar en el top10 de los días con mayor volumen.

No te gustan ná ni ná los chicharros:ouch:


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿puede algún alma caritativa decirme si las subidas de Realia y Solaria son con volumen?
> 
> No me funciona el comechichis jaasssss



Juzgue usted, los últimos 3 meses

REALIA






SOLARIA


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Si es q no me sé explicar demasiado bien.
> 
> Vamos a ver,
> nuestra querida burbujusa cotiza a 10 burbs y la semana q viene reparte 2 burbs de dividendo
> ...



Según el típico enlace que se da siempre cuando surgen estas dudas:

_También continúa en vigor la “regla de los 2 meses”, por lo que para que las minusvalías puedan compensarse no se tienen que haber comprado acciones de la misma empresa ni en los 2 meses anteriores a la venta que generó la minusvalía ni en los 2 meses posteriores._

Luego si vendo BURB el 2 de marzo con pérdidas, esas pérdidas no las puedo utilizar para compensar otras plusvalías si vuelvo a comprar BURB antes del 2 de mayo. Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo.

Pero cuando dice que no se tienen que haber comprado acciones de la misma empresa en los 2 meses anteriores, puede haber varias interpretaciones:

1. Las tienes que haber comprado hace más de dos meses para poder emplear esas pérdidas para compensar. Que es lo que yo entendí siempre al leer esto.

2. Que no puedas haber comprado en los dos meses anteriores un paquete adicional para vender las que tenías primero (criterio FIFO) dando pérdidas y a la vez mantener las mismas acciones. A lo mejor esto es lo más lógico.

Por tanto, siguiendo vuestro razonamiento, si operas intradía, y has hecho compra-venta del valor BURB los días 1 de enero, 2 de febrero y 6 de mayo, y las 3 han dado pérdidas, solo las del 6 de mayo podrían ser compensadas (si no compras otra vez antes del 6 de julio). 

¿Es esto entonces lo correcto?


----------



## optimistic1985 (9 Ene 2014)

Como veis las amper? Tienen muy buena pinta con ese doble suelo no?


----------



## Chila (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Chila, tenía entendido lo contrario.
> 
> AL menos en el caso del BBVA, es mejor hablar con la oficina así te saltas la comisión del API.
> 
> ...





Depende de dónde tengas al conocido.
Si lo tienes en la sucursal, allí. Pero conocido, o amigo, nada del que te atiende siempre, porque atiende a otros 50 como tú, y le da igual.

Lo que pasa con los APIS es que a veces los bancos les colocan paquetes de pisos para vender, sin controlar zonas, estados de los pisos, de la finca....
"Te doy tal paquete, vendémelos todos, y te llevas este %".
Vamos, se desentiende del tema de la gestión, con tal de sacarse el muerto.
Te lo digo porque una vecina es API de Salt y Girona, y tenemos buena relación, los niños van de una casa a otra y tal, y es lo que hace ella con el Sabadell.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

Gracias shurs


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

BREAKING: Weekly U.S. unemployment benefit applications fall to 330,000, showing evidence of fewer layoffs y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2014)

Conchita incoming!


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

Saquen sus verguenzas....nadie está comprando ETF inverso de bankinter?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias shurs



.
Bueno, han pasado mil trescientos y pico mensajes pero: FELICIDADES, a cuidarse mucho y a disfrutar.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Según el típico enlace que se da siempre cuando surgen estas dudas:
> 
> _También continúa en vigor la “regla de los 2 meses”, por lo que para que las minusvalías puedan compensarse no se tienen que haber comprado acciones de la misma empresa ni en los 2 meses anteriores a la venta que generó la minusvalía ni en los 2 meses posteriores._
> 
> ...




Sí, por eso yo ni me he complicado. Dos valores que ni siquiera he tenido anteriormente y a correr.

Así obviamente las pérdidas a corto aminoran las ganancias a corto. Lo contrario sería directamente robar. Aún más, si cabe.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 14:50 ----------

Felicidades Pecata!!!

Que antes de volver ayer, llevaba unos días out.


----------



## Tono (9 Ene 2014)

Buenas.

Sobre el tema de los dividendos y las plusvis me parece que os hacéis un lío. No estamos hablando de comprar y vender la misma acción y tampoco es muy aplicable (pero podría serlo, depende del caso) para gente que cobra menos de 1500€ de dividendos al año.

Mi caso y un ejemplo de lo que voy a hacer: yo cobraré este año más de 1500€ de dividendo en mis posiciones a largo, con lo cual a partir de ahí siempre pagaré el 21% de IRPF. Los dividendos los cobro de Ferrovial e Iberdrola.
Además tengo plusvis, por ejemplo de la entrada en Bankia, de 3000€. Calculo que llegaré a pagar hasta el tramo del 40% este año de IRPF en mi declaración.
Entonces lo que haré será comprar TRE para cobrar 3000€ de dividendos (que cotizan al 21%) y vender al momento con una minusvalía de 3000€.
Es decir he pasado las plusvalías de 3000€ que pagarían al 40% a dividendos que pagan el 21%.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Sobre el tema de los dividendos y las plusvis me parece que os hacéis un lío. No estamos hablando de comprar y vender la misma acción y tampoco es muy aplicable (pero podría serlo, depende del caso) para gente que cobra menos de 1500€ de dividendos al año.
> 
> ...




Exactamente es eso.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ene 2014)

A ver el Ibex.....


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ene 2014)

5.50, y ahora para abajo, y yo aquí, con las acciones en el limbo sin poder haber vendido una jugada que estaba cantada.

Alguien puede ver que hacen las manos fuertes ahora mismo?

EDIT: Me ha quedado claro lo de los dividendos y las plusvalías. Pero una cosa más: la exención de los primeros 1500, son solo para valores españoles? O vales de cualquier país? Estaba en que eran solo españoles, pero no he encontrado referencia a ello


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> bankia se va arriba, eso cantan las runas de la suerte, perdón, las posis, las posis....



Amonoh!!

La seguiremos vigilando


----------



## Rodrigo (9 Ene 2014)

Yo entro largo en Bankia


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> 5.50, y ahora para abajo, y yo aquí, con las acciones en el limbo sin poder haber vendido una jugada que estaba cantada.
> 
> Alguien puede ver que hacen las manos fuertes ahora mismo?
> 
> EDIT: Me ha quedado claro lo de los dividendos y las plusvalías. Pero una cosa más: la exención de los primeros 1500, son solo para valores españoles? O vales de cualquier país? Estaba en que eran solo españoles, pero no he encontrado referencia a ello



Años y años después de invertir en bolsa... Aún no lo tengo claro. Pero creo que no. Sólo patrios. Pero es una suposición por lo que lei.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

¿Hoy conga otra vez? Me estoy agotando de tanto bailar...


----------



## Topongo (9 Ene 2014)

Se me han adelantao!:Baile:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2014)

Mire que me cae usted muy bien... y dice que lo va a dejar ??? le seguí en varias operaciones como BME y me fue bastante bien.




ghkghk dijo:


> Años y años después de invertir en bolsa... Aún no lo tengo claro. Pero creo que no. Sólo patrios. Pero es una suposición por lo que lei.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk





---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 16:16 ----------

Compre ANR a 6,30, llegaron a 7,50 y me las quede pensando que llegarían a 8... aquí estoy dándome de cabezazos....


----------



## YanetYellen (9 Ene 2014)

Que basura de mundo le vais a dejar a vuestros hijos con el sistema especulativo enfermizo este,estais locos por seguirle el juego a los psicopatas banqueros,¿en que momento habeis perdido la dignidad por el dinero?


----------



## burbujas (9 Ene 2014)

.....anr


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ene 2014)

YanetYellen dijo:


> Que basura de mundo le vais a dejar a vuestros hijos con el sistema especulativo enfermizo este,estais locos por seguirle el juego a los psicopatas banqueros,¿en que momento habeis perdido la dignidad por el dinero?



que...estaba corto?:fiufiu::fiufiu: que espera leer en un tema titulado Habeis visto el ibex...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

YanetYellen dijo:


> Que basura de mundo le vais a dejar a vuestros hijos con el sistema especulativo enfermizo este,estais locos por seguirle el juego a los psicopatas banqueros,¿en que momento habeis perdido la dignidad por el dinero?



¿Cuanto dice usted que perdió en bolsa?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2014)

Como alguien dijo por aquí... a esperar ANR en 5.70


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo entro largo en Bankia



Cuidado con los largos que los carga el diablo


----------



## burbujas (9 Ene 2014)

llevo ANR desde 7y pico...

me habia puesto no preocuparme ni vender a menos que bajase de 6.05-6.10.

que baje lo entiendo, pero que en minutos esté ya en -4.5%.... 

ha habido algun cambio en el sector o simplemente es que se vende más que se compra?


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Mire que me cae usted muy bien... y dice que lo va a dejar ??? le seguí en varias operaciones como BME y me fue bastante bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dejo nada!! Pero tendré menos para invertir. Pero un remanente queda. Y ahorrando volveremos a hacernos fuertes!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2014)

Tenga cuidado con los inquilinos que los carga el diablo.



ghkghk dijo:


> No dejo nada!! Pero tendré menos para invertir. Pero un remanente queda. Y ahorrando volveremos a hacernos fuertes!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> acabo de cerrar el primer largo........
> 
> 900 pipssss, 1contrato.



buena salida.

a ver si el dow rompe el lateral

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 16:50 ----------

cortos dax, 0.1

obj min


----------



## amago45 (9 Ene 2014)

Nos vamos para abajo, a ver el doble techo de ayer si aguanta ...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2014)

A mi el IBEX me da igual, pero necesito que suban mis chicharros mierdosos


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

Me están entrando ganas de hacer un cambio de cromos bankia-anarrosas

Edito: Caca niño!!! Si es q soy culo de poco asiento, necesito reducir drásticamente mi número de operaciones, algún consejo?


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> buena salida.
> 
> a ver si el dow rompe el lateral
> 
> ...



ya marchaaaaaaa

+40x2.5=100 euritos en 10 min:Baile::Baile:

sigo?


----------



## Manu_alcala (9 Ene 2014)

Que jodias las ANR. La semana pasada me revientan un cfd de -500 en 7,26$. Hoy tiene pinta de que estan haciendo la jugada inversa. Ayer cierran en soporte claro, y esta tarde apertura a la baja, posiblemente reventando SL de largos. Habrá que estar atentos a la vela diaria hoy.

Venga ese ibex. 

Vamos COÑO


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

la cementada subiendo un 9% ha estado, incluso más

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 10:15 ----------

ACX está para entrar en 8.90


----------



## Robopoli (9 Ene 2014)

Lo de Solarcity es lo que viene siendo un coitus interruptus en toda regla... Me parece fatal


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Ene 2014)

Con referencia a los posts de las plusvis, dividendos, marginales, etc no se si se ha comentado esta noticia.

Hacienda no prorroga en 2014 la retención del 21% sobre dividendos en Sociedades

El porcentaje incrementado de retención del 21% que, de manera transitoria, estableció el Gobierno para 2012 y 2013 en el Impuesto sobre Sociedades ha vuelto en 2014 a ser del 19%. Pese a que en otros impuestos, como el IRPF, los tipos de gravamen incrementados y, consecuentemente, los porcentajes de retención se han prorrogado para este año, no ha sido así en el Impuesto sobre Sociedades. Según explica Luis Bravo, socio de Cuatrecasas, Gonçalves Pereira, esta situación afecta especialmente a los fondos de renta variable española por los dividendos que ahora mismo ya pudieran repartir las sociedades en su cartera. Dado que la no extensión del tipo incrementado del 21% a 2014 parece algo involuntario es previsible que en los próximos días el Ministerio solucione esto.

Según explica Luis Bravo, “a día de hoy, la retención sobre dividendos es del 19% y no del 21% y los depositarios, que son los obligados a retener, deben estar muy atentos a esta situación que no se esperaba”. La ausencia de prórroga del tipo incrementado de retención en el Impuesto sobre Sociedades ha sido toda una sorpresa que puede pillar a muchos con el pie cambiado. En este sentido, Bravo es muy claro y aconseja a todos los gestores que se pongan en contacto con su depositario para aclarar este extremo. “Con independencia de lo que pueda ocurrir en los próximos días, la retención que ahora mismo recae sobre el reparto de dividendos de fuente española es del 19% y si el depositario no cambia su programa y retiene al 21% se corre el riesgo de tener que iniciar un camino legal bastante tortuoso”, explica.

En síntesis, el problema está en que las retenciones indebidamente practicadas (por ejemplo retener el 21% en lugar del 19%) no son deducibles del impuesto por lo que se corre el riesgo de que en una comprobación fiscal detallada, Hacienda no admita esos dos puntos de más retenidos. Para evitar esto, la entidad debería iniciar un procedimiento de devolución de ingresos indebidos, lo cual es preferible evitar, de ahí que Bravo insista en que la retención actual se practique al 19%. 

Efectos retroactivos

Dado que la no extensión a 2014 del tipo de retención del 21% parece algo no querido por Hacienda, los expertos se apresuran a confirmar que es más que previsible que en los próximos días esto se subsane. Así que, finalmente en 2014, la retención que el artículo 140.6 del Texto Refundido del Impuesto sobre Sociedades contempla volverá a ser del 21%, eso sí, de manera coyuntural.

Sobre si se establecerá la retención del 21% con efectos retroactivos desde el 1 de enero de 2014, Bravo no quiere hacer conjeturas, pero sí advierte de que de esa manera se podrían dar situaciones muy dañinas, especialmente en sociedades no cotizadas que en estos días hayan repartido dividendos.


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2014)

Europa va a asistir a la mayor impresion de papel moneda de la historia de la humanidad.

Recordad que GS esta al frente del BCE.

Pelorubio era la unica resistencia, pero ya ha sido aplastado.

Al hundir los salarios en nedia europa se aseguran bajo consumo y por ende baja inflacion.

Ya pueden burbujear los precios de los activos hasta el infinito y mas alla.

Disfrutemos que estamos subidos en la ola.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 17:26 ----------

Aqui van a subir hasta los cantos rodados.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2014)

Vamos a ver el carbón usano ::::::

*Alpha Natural Resources*. Salvo que hoy cierre en verde, está para no tocarla, el gráfico es suficientemente explicativo



*Arch Coal*. Está muy débil y la pérdida de los 4,35 ha sido muy importante en el corto plazo



Los States nos cogen un poco lejos pero os dejo un video que os recomiendo ver atentamente para darnos cuenta de la locura que ha invadido a esta gente en el Dakota del Norte (el puto infierno, Bakken) y Texas (Eagle Ford y Barnett). Atención a la burbuja inmo en ese puto secarral :8::8::8:

Y tiene toda la pinta que vana destripar la formación de Marcellus en Pennsylvania y New York.

[YOUTUBE]8Kj35AT_ONM[/YOUTUBE]

Esta gente se matará por el agua ...

Vamos a terminar con un poco de tema 



---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 17:31 ----------




burbujas dijo:


> llevo ANR desde 7y pico...
> 
> me habia puesto no preocuparme ni vender a menos que bajase de 6.05-6.10.
> 
> ...



Es que el tema del puto shale gas está destruyendo el sector ..... por ahora.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ene 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Que jodias las ANR. La semana pasada me revientan un cfd de -500 en 7,26$. Hoy tiene pinta de que estan haciendo la jugada inversa. Ayer cierran en soporte claro, y esta tarde apertura a la baja, posiblemente reventando SL de largos. Habrá que estar atentos a la vela diaria hoy.
> 
> Venga ese ibex.
> 
> Vamos COÑO



Están echando largos para subir luego ellos solos. Mejor ni mirarlas ( ojalo pudiera hacerlo yo ).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Ene 2014)

¿Qué habéis tocado?


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Europa va a asistir a la mayor impresion de papel moneda de la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Recordad que GS esta al frente del BCE.
> 
> ...



jojo todos devaluando moneda, japon, usa... al final no va a quedar otra, mucho habrán tardado...........


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Europa va a asistir a la mayor impresion de papel moneda de la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Recordad que GS esta al frente del BCE.
> 
> ...



No veo a Alemania en ese plan, ya se han desgastado mucho para llegar hasta aquí.

Llegado el caso, se largan y que cada perro se lama su cipote


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

a prisa en la subasta la han levantado +1,3%


10.400 y para abajo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2014)

let's try it!!







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a prisa en la subasta la han levantado +1,3%
> 
> 
> 10.400 y para abajo....





mpbk dijo:


> acabo de cerrar el primer largo........
> 
> 900 pipssss, 1contrato.




alguno ha salido en máximos


----------



## Montegrifo (9 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> let's try it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena pinta tiene ese cacharro, al final no te has pillado el que te dije


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Ene 2014)

Al final hacía bien en tener miedo.

Mañana astillada seria.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> let's try it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is that shit?


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Al final hacía bien en tener miedo.
> 
> Mañana astillada seria.



simple corrección.


----------



## tarrito (9 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> WTF is that shit?



Mis dies! 
Luego nos quiere convencer de 
que hace de ninja montañero... que se va por lo oscuro y etc etc


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mis dies!
> Luego nos quiere convencer de
> que hace de ninja montañero... que se va por lo oscuro y etc etc



Para los reyes del año que viene ha pedido esto....


----------



## mpbk (9 Ene 2014)

alguien lleva suedzucker?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> alguien lleva suedzucker?



Yo, desde 18,40 

imtech se desinflando...


----------



## tarrito (9 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para los reyes del año que viene ha pedido esto....



onvre!
yo soy más de







para el gym o pachangas de basket/futbito ... pero para gustos ... ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ene 2014)

alguien ha entrado en acx?


----------



## Namreir (9 Ene 2014)

Que opinais de telefonica, alto nivel de apalancamiento, si bajan los tipos ....... ¿subidon?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Ene 2014)

Parece ser que las caidas de burbuja son debidas a que a calopez se le va la mano con el Skunk :: y luego toquetea donde no debe..


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Ene 2014)

autopooole!

vaya caida!


----------



## tarrito (10 Ene 2014)

1,2
1,2
probando ... probando


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Ene 2014)

Vuelta a la vida!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Sd_gj-3kz7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (10 Ene 2014)

A los forococheros,

aprovechad para repartir invitaciones a los burbujos ... y más importante a las burbujAs

Edito:

aprovecho para dar las Jracias a los shurmanos forococheros por danos cobijo, 
en lo personal, en 2 días he aprendido que a la Santísima le llaman "mano" ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

Eso a las burbujas pir dios!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Ene 2014)

Oño, funciona.

Mientras tanto el ibex ha bajado, ha subido y a vuelto a subir, lo normal.


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

Yo imploro que se importe el emoticono de facepalm

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> A los forococheros,
> 
> aprovechad para repartir invitaciones a los burbujos ... y más importante a las burbujAs
> 
> ...



Si una burbuja quiere una invitación primero que se escanee las tetas


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Ene 2014)

Que bien se está en casa, aunque sea una mierda chavola...::


----------



## Crash (10 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> A los forococheros,
> 
> aprovechad para repartir invitaciones a los burbujos ... y más importante a las burbujAs
> 
> ...



Pues se agradecería, yo no he querido pedir una pero tal como está la cosa, si alguien tuviera una, gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> A los forococheros,
> 
> aprovechad para repartir invitaciones a los burbujos ... y más importante a las burbujAs



En vista de que las caídas van a ser mas habituales :fiufiu:

Thanks!


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

Bkia a tumba abierta al 1,30

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

Joder! En una de estas me quedo encerrado en el búnker con la familia y no salgo en 30 años


----------



## tarrito (10 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bkia a tumba abierta al 1,30
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



pero no se dijo en su momento que la iban a llevar hasta 1.35??
no quedamos en eso??

ssshhhhhh ... sssshhhhhh que no se entere naide :no:
:XX:


----------



## Tono (10 Ene 2014)

A mí me quedan invitaciones. No me importa pasárselas a las chicas por privado.
Ya sabéis que para hacerlo necesito que me mandéis vuestra foto, vuestro wassap y un email válido.







(basta con el email)


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero no se dijo en su momento que la iban a llevar hasta 1.35??
> no quedamos en eso??
> 
> ssshhhhhh ... sssshhhhhh que no se entere naide :no:
> :XX:



esta la perra 1,299 - 1,3... a ver si superamos eso y si eso el 1,40 la semana que viene. ..


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Pues se agradecería, yo no he querido pedir una pero tal como está la cosa, si alguien tuviera una, gracias por adelantado.



Me sumo a la petición, aunque esta mañana lei el hilo de forochocheros y tampoco había mucho movimiento ienso: ¿quizá otra opción sería irnos al foro de euribor.com.es? Al fin y al cabo es el otro foro de nuestro amado Lidl.

Sobre la bolsa y ya tal, sigo dentro de prisa y suedzucker. Creo que a medio/largo pintan bien, pero está claro que no escogí el mejor momento para entrar ienso:


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Ene 2014)

Come on conga come on !!

Yo tambien tengo alguna invitacion para los ilustres de este foro


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

Simio!!!

Han metido dos millones más en bankia a 30

We Shall Pass!!!:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2014)

Vendidas las Albas

+10%

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/PAR/ALGIL-Groupe_guillin/detalle-financiero

Como veis esta?
Cotiza barata, recompran acciones y el negocio parece que esta creciendo


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Simio!!!
> 
> Han metido dos millones más en bankia a 30
> 
> We Shall Pass!!!:Baile:



Son mios :fiufiu:
Como Burbuja estaba caída y me aburría sin conga que bailar....


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Simio!!!
> 
> Han metido dos millones más en bankia a 30
> 
> We Shall Pass!!!:Baile:



Eso es un pestañeo para nuejtras vanquias

Por cierto, esto es una fiesta pero estoy medio jodido porque cuatro valores q voy siguiendo con ganas de meterle y hoy se salen del pellejo


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Eso es un pestañeo para nuejtras vanquias



Sí quiere pasar de 30 tiene que comerse en cinco minutos el 10% de todo el volumen del día.... 

En la subasta pasamos... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (10 Ene 2014)

Pole y tal

El dato de empleo yankie ha sido un navajazo, se abrieron las puertas del Abismo de Helm, y posteriormente se cerraron

Telefónica está como una campeona ayer y hoy


----------



## Rodrigo (10 Ene 2014)

Nos la jugamos en subasta tu, que perros son 

Recuerdo hace un par de años una orden en los 5€ creo de SAN con 2 millones de posiciones en la compra, hicieron PUFF, desaparecieron y nada mas se supo


----------



## Crash (10 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> A mí me quedan invitaciones. No me importa pasárselas a las chicas por privado.
> Ya sabéis que para hacerlo necesito que me mandéis vuestra foto, vuestro wassap y un email válido.
> 
> 
> ...



:ouch:



Rodrigo dijo:


> Come on conga come on !!
> 
> Yo tambien tengo alguna invitacion para los ilustres de este foro



Tiene Ud. un MP y aunque no me la de gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me sumo a la petición, aunque esta mañana lei el hilo de forochocheros y tampoco había mucho movimiento ienso: ¿quizá otra opción sería irnos al foro de euribor.com.es? Al fin y al cabo es el otro foro de nuestro amado Lidl.
> 
> Sobre la bolsa y ya tal, sigo dentro de prisa y suedzucker. Creo que a medio/largo pintan bien, pero está claro que no escogí el mejor momento para entrar ienso:



Prisa tiene muy poco volumen, suedzucker se nos ira convertirá en una inversión dulce


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Ene 2014)

Calopez, gorrazos mil!:abajo:

Las bankias parriba y las prisas con esa angustia de esperar a 75 Minillas de acciones nuevas. Hará mucha pupila?


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

Al final no pudo ser 1,297...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

Aún así seguimos hacia arriba y xa compensar el susto del hapocalisis


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vendidas las Albas
> 
> +10%
> 
> ...



A mi me parece una perita en dulce la verdad. No se como puede cotizar tan barata con un EPS de 12,45 euros. La apunto para seguirle la pista. :Aplauso:

Ah, enhorabuena por las plusvis. Si que han sido rápidas. :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa tiene muy poco volumen, suedzucker se nos ira convertirá en una inversión dulce



De la segunda estoy más que convencido de que me/nos (intuyo que está dentro) traerá muchas alegrías. De Prisa pues por técnico creo que también subirá, entré por el comechichis que tiene el inconveniente de que es muuy lento y puede tardar aún 4-5 días en arrancar, pero es muy seguro. Lo que está claro que tengo que perfeccionar es la entrada :ouch:

Por cierto, muchas gracias a un conforero por pasarme la invitación para FC, espero veros a muchos por allí cuando esto se vuelva a caer... digoo en el supuesto de que esto se caiga :fiufiu: no digo su nombre para que no lo avasallen a MPs, ya si eso que lo diga él


----------



## egarenc (10 Ene 2014)

Calopez...






Dicho esto, para los que esten dentro de ibe: sabeis cuando se empiezan a negociar los derechos? otra: alguna ventaja en acaparar algunas acciones más via derechos vs. compra standard de acciones? sale más barato?

enhorabuena por las Alba Ponzi, te ha salido redonda la jugada. No les ves más recorrido?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> De la segunda estoy más que convencido de que me/nos (intuyo que está dentro) traerá muchas alegrías. De Prisa pues por técnico creo que también subirá, entré por el comechichis que tiene el inconveniente de que es muuy lento y puede tardar aún 4-5 días en arrancar, pero es muy seguro. Lo que está claro que tengo que perfeccionar es la entrada :ouch:



Mira que te dije que hasta el viernes o lunes nada
::



PRISA minimo a 0.375 hoy

alguien ha entrado hoy?

y ayer en ABG y ACX?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2014)

Quiero mi drooooojaaaa.
Ya lo que me faltaba, hacerme forocochera.
Las Prisas una mierda.
Sacyres bien, entré ayer a 3,35.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

Ahí va el carbón usano

*Alpha Natural Resources.* Los 5,6$ son un nivel clave



*Arch Coal*. Está en niveles críticos



Cuidado con *Walter Energy*, los 13,9$ son el último muro de contención hasta los 10$.


----------



## egarenc (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mira que te dije que hasta el viernes o lunes nada
> ::
> 
> 
> ...



...respecto a ACX, te daba entrada?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quiero mi drooooojaaaa.
> Ya lo que me faltaba, hacerme forocochera.
> Las Prisas una mierda.
> Sacyres bien, entré ayer a 3,35.



el lunes es posible que toque minimos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mira que te dije que hasta el viernes o lunes nada
> ::
> 
> 
> ...



Acx no lo veo para entrar y el blog de carlos maria opina igual...


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mira que te dije que hasta el viernes o lunes nada
> ::



Son mis costumbres y ya tal...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ...respecto a ACX, te daba entrada?



ayer, me daba que mínimos a 8.90 ó 9

en efecto, me daba "mi sistema", salida el 22-23 enero


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Ene 2014)

Las ves las anarosas a 5,70 ???? estoy para piramidar en ese nivel.




bertok dijo:


> Ahí va el carbón usano
> 
> *Alpha Natural Resources.* Los 5,6$ son un nivel clave
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A mi me parece una perita en dulce la verdad. No se como puede cotizar tan barata con un EPS de 12,45 euros. La apunto para seguirle la pista. :Aplauso:
> 
> Ah, enhorabuena por las plusvis. Si que han sido rápidas. :Aplauso:



Y valen mas...Cuando la analice estime un valor entre 46-55 dependiendo del buen hacer de acs.Voy a buscar algo con mas potencial.Guillin es una smallcap, los grandes fondos solo suelen ir a por grandes quizas por eso pasa desapercibida,tengo que analizar mejor.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va el carbón usano
> 
> *Alpha Natural Resources.* Los 5,6$ son un nivel clave



Se va el carbón, se va por la barranquilla.


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Se va el carbón, se va por la barranquilla.



Déjalas que ya las iremos recogiendo los que podamos


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Déjalas que ya las iremos recogiendo los que podamos



Desde luego como se acerquen en los alrededores del 5,50-5,70 yo me pongo a recoger.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Desde luego como se acerquen en los alrededores del 5,50-5,70 yo me pongo a recoger.



Ahí va el primer cargador :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 18:17 ----------




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Las ves las anarosas a 5,70 ???? estoy para piramidar en ese nivel.



y si siguen sacando Shale gas como si no hubiera mañana, también las veo en 4,8$ y más abajo


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Calopez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si,un poco mas ,pero prefiero tener liquidez.Yo ya intento huir de los gestores que malvenden el negocio via ampliaciones pero dicho esto yo tengo una regla muy simple ...siempre que me regalen accs por debajo de su valor prefiero el papel, en el caso de ibe estariamos hablando de 5,3-5,5 mas o menos


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

hola amigos, 

he abierto largos en natural gas, menudo timo de spread me han metido......100€, suerte que he recuperado.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Acx no lo veo para entrar y el blog de carlos maria opina igual...



Veremos, también natra iba a no se dónde...


de momento 8.96 a 9.164 hoy (y ha estado a 9,235)

Pongo lo que veo a día de hoy y para pocos días














y el riesgo stop está en mínimos


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va el primer cargador :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 18:17 ----------
> 
> ...




Me ponga kilo y medio más entonces


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

he comprado abengoa antes de la subasta.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 18:44 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> he abierto largos en natural gas, menudo timo de spread me han metido......100€, suerte que he recuperado.



stop en min, obj max mensuales. posible ganancia 1989€


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> he abierto largos en natural gas, menudo timo de spread me han metido......100€, suerte que he recuperado.



joder! el ataque me borra los mensajes

que yo tambien en GAS a 18,12 pero para pocos días


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder! el ataque me borra los mensajes
> 
> que yo tambien en GAS a 18,12 pero para pocos días



nooo!! futuros de natural gas.

no gas natural y fenosa! 


he comprado GGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder! el ataque me borra los mensajes



Sargento, nos atacan....

Bertok!!!, reparta las máscaras enagas, no espere a los futuros que moriremos cientos de veces


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nooo!! futuros de natural gas.
> 
> no gas natural y fenosa!
> 
> ...



Pues el sector del gas europeo no esta muy alcista, mas bien parece que esta tocando techo.


----------



## burbujas (10 Ene 2014)

se acerca ANR a mi stop loss imaginario. verla por debajo de 6 sería :no: . implica piramidar por mis cojones.


----------



## Namreir (10 Ene 2014)

Muchps cuidado con mercados alcistas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2014)

¿Se han salido todos de Prisa? ¿estoy solita? ¿me comeré un gap a la baja el lunes?


----------



## Namreir (10 Ene 2014)

Esto va a subir como la espuma, pero en cualquier momento nos podemos pegar el ostion padre

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Se han salido todos de Prisa? ¿estoy solita? ¿me comeré un gap a la baja el lunes?



Nos lo comeremos


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Pues el sector del gas europeo no esta muy alcista, mas bien parece que esta tocando techo.



yo solo se analisis técnico, me da igual si es gas, bananas o pelos de mi cabeza.


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esto va a subir como la espuma, pero en cualquier momento nos podemos pegar el ostion padre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Se dice, son correcciones sanas

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 19:25 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo solo se analisis técnico, me da igual si es gas, bananas o pelos de mi cabeza.



Y yo te lo comento desde el AT. Analiza el sector del gas por AT a ver si opinas lo mismo que yo. Eso si mi análisis es en semanal y a medio plazo.


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Se dice, son correcciones sanas
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 19:25 ----------
> 
> ...



toda la pinta de suelo a mp

como puedes ver, ha cumplido el hch, y ahora si no pierde minimos volverá a máximos.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Veremos, también natra iba a no se dónde...



Pasale el comechichis a Natra primoh!


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

Sí se cae burbuja.... Se ha creado un hilo en foro coches para tal menester. 

Si algún habitual del hilo quiere invitación que me lo diga. 

Repito, habitual.... No respondo a mp de gente que no haya visto por aquí. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Nos lo comeremos



Ya somos 3 incautos. De todas formas creo que tras la caída a .38 entraron bastante gacelillas, otra cosa es que tengan el valor de decirlo en publico :fiufiu:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Ene 2014)

Oros y platas tardes 

Largo desde 1835(c)

Cargadas órdenes en ANR - ACI 6$ - 4$

TEF e Imtech, bien gracias.... Eon de nuevo en verde ::


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sargento, nos atacan....
> 
> Bertok!!!, reparta las máscaras enagas, no espere a los futuros que moriremos cientos de veces



La llevo puesta de serie ::::::



No way out !!!

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 19:31 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Sí se cae burbuja.... Se ha creado un hilo en foro coches para tal menester.
> 
> Si algún habitual del hilo quiere invitación que me lo diga.
> 
> ...



¿que es eso de la invitación?


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La llevo puesta de serie ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para registrarse en foro coches hace falta invitación..... 

Había olvidado decir que el mp debe titularse..... "larga vida a los paus del norte".. Jaja.... Es broma bro!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

el lunes les haré compañia...


lo del gap por qué?

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 12:37 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Ya somos 3 incautos. De todas formas creo que tras la caída a .38 entraron bastante gacelillas, otra cosa es que tengan el valor de decirlo en publico :fiufiu:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



hoy si miras por minutos, veras que entró pasta a saco en un nivel, pues añun así, la han tirado mas


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

Patapaaaaaalo ::::::

¿has visto ésta?

[YOUTUBE]8IkpNKy2T1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya somos 3 incautos. De todas formas creo que tras la caída a .38 entraron bastante gacelillas, otra cosa es que tengan el valor de decirlo en publico :fiufiu:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk




Cuatro.
Desde el miércoles a 0.385


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Ene 2014)

Yo aguanto en prisa, pero no creo que sea de mucha tranquilidad para ti.


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sí se cae burbuja.... Se ha creado un hilo en foro coches para tal menester.
> 
> Si algún habitual del hilo quiere invitación que me lo diga.
> 
> ...



Por favor, defina usted habitual:
1- Que haya posteado en este hilo?
2- Que sepa que Ane es un tio (a veces?)
3- Que le encanten los ojos de Pecata?
4- Que sea admirador del pepinillo en vinagre?
5- Que solo compre chicharros para divertirse?


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Por favor, defina usted habitual:
> 1- Que haya posteado en este hilo?
> 2- Que sepa que Ane es un tio (a veces?)
> 3- Que le encanten los ojos de Pecata?
> ...



6- Queda al arbitrio de Pau. 

Si quieres una es tuya, la última que me queda.... 

Enviame mp con mail donde enviartela. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> toda la pinta de suelo a mp
> 
> como puedes ver, ha cumplido el hch, y ahora si no pierde minimos volverá a máximos.



Oil & Gas SXOEP a medio plazo es alcista pero sin fuerza.







T7570P "Gas Distribution" lo mismo que el anterior.







El sector del gas europeo no sería uno donde yo entraría. Y repito AT semanal pensando en medio plazo.


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

tio......en el prorealtime, te vas a materias primas y eliges natural gas....que cotiza a 4.

ya no sabemos ni de que hablamos..........


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> 6- Queda al arbitrio de Pau.



7- Que haya comprado CDR y aguantado un par de bajadas sanas.


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> 7- Que haya comprado CDR y aguantado un par de bajadas sanas.



Aunque luego haya perdido hasta la camisa? Then I'm the guy!


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tio......en el prorealtime, te vas a materias primas y eliges natural gas....que cotiza a 4.
> 
> ya no sabemos ni de que hablamos..........



¿Y no ves el mismo análisis que sus sectores europeos que he realizado?. Se encuentra en un lateral después de una tendencia bajista. Paso de ponerte la gráfica que tu solo lo puedes ver 

Al final es mejor no opinar.


----------



## davinci (10 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Se han salido todos de Prisa? ¿estoy solita? ¿me comeré un gap a la baja el lunes?



Tened fe: PRISA a 1€ en próximas semanas.

>Glup<

Yo estoy dentro también, por si no se ha notado


----------



## Crash (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sí se cae burbuja.... Se ha creado un hilo en foro coches para tal menester.
> 
> Si algún habitual del hilo quiere invitación que me lo diga.
> 
> ...



Se agradece. El forero Rodrigo tuvo la amabilidad de invitarme hace un rato, así que soy Bomb Jack por allí.


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> *Tened fe*: PRISA a 1€ en próximas semanas.
> 
> >Glup<
> 
> Yo estoy dentro también, por si no se ha notado



Eres Tupeche disfrazado de ovejita?


----------



## Deibis (10 Ene 2014)

Veis PRISA para entrar el lunes?


----------



## Cascooscuro (10 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Tened fe: PRISA a 1€ en próximas semanas.
> 
> >Glup<
> 
> Yo estoy dentro también, por si no se ha notado



Aqui un servidor con PRISAs al borde del STOPlost:8:


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Aqui un servidor con PRISAs al borde del STOPlost:8:



Parece el título de una de Almodovar

Aqui otro que entro con prisas pensando solo podia subir..., suerte que no es como CDR y no hay riesgo de..., o si?


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aqui otro que entro con prisas pensando solo podia subir..., suerte que no es como CDR y no hay riesgo de..., o si?



Según tupeche en su foro dijo que era imposible que Prisa quebrase porque no iban a dejar caer a la familia Polanco, así que tu mismo. Tu sabrás si piensas en positivo o no :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

prisa el nuevo bankia 

aqui ya cuento como 7-8


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa el nuevo bankia
> 
> aqui ya cuento como 7-8



I'm in !!

:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

a qué precio vaís a entrar. 
veo factible: 0.37-0.365 - 0.355

ahora igual coge y rebota al alza al abrir :d


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y no ves el mismo análisis que sus sectores europeos que he realizado?. Se encuentra en un lateral después de una tendencia bajista. Paso de ponerte la gráfica que tu solo lo puedes ver
> 
> Al final es mejor no opinar.



opina, pero una cosa es el sectorial de las acciones y otra la materia prima.....

8:8:


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> opina, pero una cosa es el sectorial de las acciones y otra la materia prima.....
> 
> 8:8:



Si y no y en este caso como ves están muy relacionados 

Tengo costumbre de no mirar solo materia prima sino en caso de haber un sectorial de acciones relacionado con esa materia prima mirarlo también. Normalmente tienen comportamientos muy parecidos.

De hecho a veces comparando el sectorial y la materia prima marcan divergencias


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

una pregunta.

por qué tubacex presenta ese VELON de barrida de SL y en el broker y en PRT no pone ese mínimo como cotización??


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué precio vaís a entrar.
> veo factible: 0.37-0.365 - 0.355
> 
> ahora igual coge y rebota al alza al abrir :d



Yo voy a entrar a 0,40 

Bueno, que ya he entrado.
Falta por saber qué demonios va a ocurrir con esos 75 minolles de acciones nuevas::

La especulación bursátil se apodera de Prisa a la espera de los próximos movimientos de sus acreedores


----------



## Klendathu (10 Ene 2014)

Pues si se ponen asi entrare en prisa yo tambien...calculo que para el martes ya estare en el nuevo broker

Y a ver si Banki corrige que me sacaron en el despioje del dia 2 y me quede con cierto resquemor

PD Como les he echado de menos estos dias sin foro


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pasale el comechichis a Natra primoh!



Ane pasa el comechichis a Natra. Primer aviso.


PD QUe pasa que os vais todos a Prisa sin el maerto janus? pues igual yo tambien me lo pienso que en las dos veces anteriores le saqué buenas plusvis....


----------



## decloban (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a qué precio vaís a entrar.
> veo factible: 0.37-0.365 - 0.355
> 
> ahora igual coge y rebota al alza al abrir :d



Si hay que ajustar yo apuesto por 0,335-0,34


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ane pasa el comechichis a Natra. Primer aviso.
> 
> 
> PD QUe pasa que os vais todos a Prisa sin el maerto janus? pues igual yo tambien me lo pienso que en las dos veces anteriores le saqué buenas plusvis....



El maestro verde solo habla de carbon y valores usanos


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ane pasa el comechichis a Natra. Primer aviso.
> 
> 
> PD QUe pasa que os vais todos a Prisa sin el maerto janus? pues igual yo tambien me lo pienso que en las dos veces anteriores le saqué buenas plusvis....



estoy en natra comprado caballero 


elegí natra a depeche, sabía que hoy haría ese velón. además ha apoyado en el 38% al cierre....

la pega: que NTC no va a subir y puede frenarle


luego le meto a natra y a ntc el anasakis


yo es que no me fio de prisa ni un pelo....


quiero ver el link ese que deciais de que pintaba mal, porque igual de la misma la tiran un 10%


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ane pasa el comechichis a Natra. Primer aviso.
> 
> 
> PD QUe pasa que os vais todos a Prisa sin el maerto janus? pues igual yo tambien me lo pienso que en las dos veces anteriores le saqué buenas plusvis....



Con eso de llamarle comechichis, me voy a acordar del pobre Ichimoku en el momento menos adecuado, como suelte una carcajada en ese instante me van a dar la del pulpo  :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (10 Ene 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Enero 2014 El principio de algún fin....Bienvenid...*

¿Ahora Prisa? No me calienten que con la conga de Bankieros ya tengo bastante chicharreo. Y en Prisa tengo historial de malas entradas


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Ene 2014)

+5 pipos, cierre de semana.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Ene 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> ¿Ahora Prisa? No me calienten que con la conga de Bankieros ya tengo bastante chicharreo. Y en Prisa tengo historial de malas entradas



Oye chavaaal que Bankia ehtá en el IBEXXXX


----------



## Tono (10 Ene 2014)

LoLo, Arrebonico os he enviado las invitaciones al email indicado.
Me quedan 10 todavía.
Absténgase gente que no es habitual del HVEI o que no conozaca del foro, que aquí aparecen 'amiguetes' por todos los laos.


----------



## Don Pedro (10 Ene 2014)

Yo también estoy dentro desde hace un tiempo, a ver si pega un tironcillo y me quedo en verde.



ane agurain dijo:


> prisa el nuevo bankia
> 
> aqui ya cuento como 7-8


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patapaaaaaalo ::::::
> 
> ¿has visto ésta?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8IkpNKy2T1w[/YOUTUBE]




Nop! pero suena que muere hasta chiquito de la calzada :fiufiu:

Yo voy a ver este finde "The_Quiet_Earth_(1985)"

Único superviviente (1985) - IMDb

Mira esta web,hay cosas chulas. Tengo pendiente leer uno de deflación... :baba: :baba:

Survive & Prosper | Dow Drops to 6000 | Harry Dent | Demographic Trends | Deflation


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ene 2014)

Pues me uno a la posible entrada en Prisa para principios de la semana. Tengo buen recuerdo de un trade con el valor que me reportó un 14%.
La espero un poco más abajo.

fake de natraceutical hoy....la muy perruna no despega con claridad.

Esas BME vendidas a 20e!! como me acuerdo de ellas


----------



## juanfer (10 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nop! pero suena que muere hasta chiquito de la calzada :fiufiu:
> 
> Yo voy a ver este finde "The_Quiet_Earth_(1985)"
> 
> ...



Las pelis del 80s mola verlas de vez en cuando, a veces se olvidan.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

Comprometidas cinco invitaciones, no me quedan más!!

EL que quiera invis aqui [Donaciones] [VOL IX] FC Solidario. 48.000€ y subiendo. Volvemos a la carga! - ForoCoches

Por cinco euros que van destinados a una ONG te dan una.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

QE, lo que la verdad esconde - Rankia

*QE, lo que la verdad esconde
*

Qué puedo decir… Lo siento, América. Como funcionario de la Reserva Federal me encargué del lanzamiento del primer programa para la compra de bonos o Quantitative Easing (QE), en apoyo de la economía real. Sin embargo, he venido a deciros lo que verdaderamente es: el mayor rescate financiero de la historia de Wall Street por la puerta de atrás.

Andrew Huszar, Confessions of a Quantitative Easer

En el tema que hoy nos ocupa, las declaraciones de Huszar nos vienen como anillo al dedo. Aunque deberíamos matizarlas un poco; ya que *los primeros en ser rescatados fueron los bancos y, después, el resto del parqué*.

Cuando hace 6 años estalló la Gran Recesión, el crédito bancario se cortocircuitó. Más o menos, todos sabemos lo que pasó. Los fallidos hipotecarios del préstamo subprime, el apalancamiento del mismo mediante derivados financieros que nadie entendía, la falsa concepción de que el mercado podía autorregularse para evitar los excesos… Todas estas cosas, se confabularon en un Minsky moment; uno de esos extraños momentos en que unos quieren vender y nadie quiere comprar (porque el mercado entero está a “dos velas”). La falta de liquidez precipitó la ventas y los brokers tuvieron que cerrar las cuentas apalancadas de los traders que no pudieron cubrir sus posiciones. O sea, casi todos. Y el mercado entró en una tendencia negativa que se retroalimentó a sí misma, de color rojo sangre, que trastocó por completo la salud del sistema financiero.

Sin crédito, la economía entera podía colapsar al estilo de lo que sucedió en la Gran Depresión. Y la FED tuvo que actuar. No me acuerdo mucho del timing de la intervención; pero en aquella época las autoridades monetarias se movieron rápido: bajaron los tipos de interés, regalaron dinero a los bancos y a las empresas con la puesta en marcha del TARP y procedieron a la fusión de la banca especulativa con la banca comercial –para que la primera pudiera acceder a los depósitos de la segunda-. Con todas estas medidas ganaron tiempo para diseñar e implementar el primer programa de la flexibilización cuantitativa, el QE1; sin cuya aplicación, el sistema financiero internacional hubiera colapsado. Hay bastante consenso, con eso. Por eso las declaraciones de Huszar son un poco gratuitas… Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que los QE2 y QE3 se han hecho para mayor gloria de Wall Street.

Sin embargo, *la puesta en marcha de los QE no devolvió el crédito a la economía real*. *No tienen ese propósito, a pesar de que Ben Bernanke diga lo contrario*. Su funcionamiento va más o menos así: la Reserva Federal imprime dinero para comprar los bonos del Tesoro que están en poder de sus dealers o bancos asociados, que absorben las emisiones del Tesoro. En un momento en que el mercado está más tieso que la estatua de la libertad… la FED proporciona una demanda sobrenatural sobre la deuda pública que obliga a una bajada de los tipos de interés a largo plazo. Bajada que luego el mercado traslada a las hipotecas y a los préstamos para comprarse un coche. Con lo cuál, la flexibilización cuantitativa mata varios pájaros de un tiro; pues no sólo mejora la financiación del gobierno, sino que acude al rescate de los estadounidenses con problemas para pagar sus hipotecas y demás.

*Los QE entre bambalinas
*

Cuánto más leo sobre los Quantitative Easing, más me sorprenden. Reconozco que no me gustan demasiado y que soy muy escéptico sobre cómo va a terminar el experimento… aunque reconozco que su diseño es una maravilla de la arquitectura monetaria, sin el cuál la Reserva Federal jamás hubiera podido encarar los formidables retos que le plantea la Gran Recesión.

Uno de esos retos se refiere a *cómo imprimir dinero sin crear inflación*. Casi parece un acertijo, no? La respuesta, por supuesto, radica en que los bancos restrinjan el crédito. Como decía antes, *la FED compra periódicamente los bonos del Tesoro que los bancos tienen en su haber, para mantener artificialmente bajos los tipos de interés (lo que en el mercado se conoce como Permanent Open Market Operations o POMO). Cada tanda de POMO emborracha a los bancos, de liquidez. El dinero les sale por las orejas… Pero para que no lo presten, la FED les obliga a depositar el 81% del mismo en sus cuentas electrónicas a cambio de un interés del 0’25%. De este modo, Bernanke y cía. pueden controlar el tamaño de la oferta monetaria; y si controla esa oferta, pueden contener los vaivenes de los precios. Con el 19% restante, las entidades financieras tienen carta blanca para disparar en los dos sectores que sufrieron el mayor ataque deflacionario de los últimos 80 años: el mercado inmobiliario y la renta variable*. Así pues, si combinamos la bajada generalizada de los tipos de interés y el aumento de los precios de las casas y de las acciones –que han subido gracias a la especulación bancaria-, debería producirse un “efecto riqueza” en gran parte de la ciudadanía, que la anime a consumir. Al menos, eso es lo que Bernanke espera…

Lo extraordinario de todo esto, es que la flexibilización cuantitativa no es nueva. Lo es que la FED compre a las entidades financieras títulos respaldados por hipotecas –tal vez, porque los ciudadanos todavía no se sienten suficiente ricos-; pero lo de la compra de bonos del Tesoro… se remonta al principio de los tiempos. *Durante el periodo de 1920 a 1922, Estados Unidos sufrió una dura recesión. Para salir de la misma, el primer presidente de la Reserva Federal, Benjamin Strong, rebajó el precio del dinero y se fue de compras*. Así que el bueno del tío Ben no es tan original como muchos creen. Tuvo su precedente y si seguís la 4ª temporada de la serie Boardwalk Empire, que está ambientada en los años 20, ya sabéis lo que pasó… *Se desató una burbuja inmobiliaria que luego se contagió a las bolsas hasta el funesto crash bursátil de octubre de 1929*.

Por eso me rió, por no llorar, cuando Bernanke les dice a los periodistas, tras cada conferencia de prensa, que “no ve ninguna burbuja en la renta variable”. Je je… Menudo elemento. No se puede tener la cara más dura. Los funcionarios de la FED están replicando la política monetaria de Strong y saben perfectamente lo que va a pasar. *Que deseen o no una burbuja en las bolsas es irrelevante, porque ésta es inevitable y VA A ESTALLAR*. Estoy seguro que los responsables de la Reserva Federal no querían llegar tan lejos con los programas de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Pues a largo plazo la especulación destruye a la economía productiva y crea más problemas de los que resuelve. Conocen esos riesgos. Pero han sido arrastrados por una serie de acontecimientos externos y ahora no pueden parar.

El problema de todo esto, es que la FED también tiene que encargarse de sostener al billete verde como divisa de reserva internacional. O mejor dicho: tiene que mantener en pie la estructura que permite el intercambio con dólares. Hablo de la gran banca internacional. Tras la gran crisis del euro de 2010, casi todo el mundo daba por sentado que la Eurozona se rompería y que el euro desaparecería. Buscaran o no esa crisis, los norteamericanos acudieron en ayuda de los bancos europeos encargados de reciclar los capitales de la Unión Europea en deuda pública estadounidense. Estaban obligados a hacerlo. En caso contrario, en el supuesto de que el euro se fracturara, el tinglado montado por los yanquees en Bretton Woods (1944), sufriría una estocada mortal. Ya hablé de todo esto en el anterior artículo sobre el dilema de Triffin. La posible desaparición de la moneda única, crearía un caos financiero de gigantescas proporciones. Habría impagos soberanos y los bancos padecerían tremendas pérdidas en sus balances cuando repercutieran las quitas de sus bonos.

Si ese escenario se cumpliera, el flujo de capitales europeos hacia Estados Unidos se interrumpiría. El país empeoraría su déficit por cuenta corriente; subirían los tipos de interés que éste paga por su deuda y se pondría fin a cualquier atisbo de recuperación nacional y mundial. Más vale prevenir que curar… debieron pensar en la FED. Así que pusieron en marcha *el QE2, para recapitalizar a la gran banca europea en el caso de que se consumara el desastre*.



Los bancos europeos fueron los mayores beneficiarios del QE2

A los alemanes, todo aquello les pareció un sinsentido. Su ministro de finanzas, Wolfgang Schäuble, trató a los norteamericanos de “ignorantes” y de no tener “ni puñetera idea” de lo que estaban haciendo. Ni creían en la desaparición del euro, ni les gustaba la idea de tener que competir con un dólar débil que les sustrajera las exportaciones. Tampoco les gustó a los BRICS; quiénes a través del ministro de hacienda brasileño, Guido Mantegna, acusaron a los yanquees de estar promocionando una “guerra de divisas” con fines comerciales.

Cuando Timothy Geithner, el secretario del Tesoro de EE.UU. viajaba a Europa y a China, las críticas y el desprecio le llovían por doquier. Aunque el tío aguantaba estoicamente el chaparrón: el dólar es nuestro, pero es vuestro problema. No había mucho más de que hablar… O sí? A finales de 2013, casi todos los analistas anticipaban el fin del rally del oro y de la flexibilización cuantitativa, debido a la vigorosa recuperación de la economía estadounidense (esa era la opinión, por ejemplo, de Miguel Ángel Rodríguez de XTB). Y sin embargo, en las postrimerías del 2012, la Reserva Federal sorprendió a propios y extraños al poner en marcha el QE3. Cómo diría Mourinho: por qué? Pues porque la burbuja inmobiliaria estaba pinchando y había que reforzarla de algún modo; y, sobre todo, porque llovían las ventas de treasuries desde el extranjero.



*Chinos, rusos y japoneses llevan más de un año vendiendo USB
*
*Con semejante intervención avalada por el Estado, el mercado se volvió loco*. Todo el mundo recuerda el rally en la renta fija –ya que al bajar el yield de los bonos, éstos aumentaban de valor y era más fácil venderlos-; en las bolsas y el pinchazo de la burbuja del oro papel. El dinero tiene poca memoria y emigra dónde puede mejorar su rentabilidad. Poco importa que el desplome del oro vaya en contra del sentido común, en pleno QE3… La otra cara de la moneda de todo esto, es que la continuación de la flexibilización cuantitativa ha cabreado todavía más a los BRICS y a los europeos. La maniobra de la Reserva Federal es una “patada hacia delante” en toda regla –una patada hacia lo desconocido-. Sólo que a diferencia del rugby, nadie corre a por el balón. *Desde abril de 2012, las ventas de USB se han acelerado y ese el auténtico motivo por el que Bernanke ha retrasado el tapering hasta ahora. El sistema montado en Bretton Woods nunca ha estado tan tensionado… Mientras tanto, los asiáticos están comprando oro como locos –e incluyo a los rusos y a los iraníes- y los japoneses hacen todo lo que pueden para machacar al yen. Yo diría que el mundo se está preparando para una gran devaluación del dólar; en caso contrario, Estados Unidos se sumirá en la recesión*.

*El fin de la Burbuja
*
*La renta variable estadounidense lleva más de 5 años de rally ininterrumpido*. Ya no quedan osos en el parqué. Es lo que tiene cuando imprimes dinero, la liquidez tiene que ir a algún lado y la bolsa es lo más fácil. Corren malos tiempos para los ahorradores, porque los bancos ya no se financian con el dinero de los depósitos… Ahora los financia el Estado a través de mil y una formas que no podemos ni imaginar ni “en los sueños más calenturientos”. Y ya sabéis: si tú me ayudas, yo te ayudo. Los bancos reciben una pasta de los bancos centrales y, a cambio, invierten parte de ese dinero en los sectores más vulnerables a cualquier recesión: las bolsas y el sector inmobiliario.

*Cuando la FED está de compras –POMO-, los bancos vuelcan parte de ese dineral en la renta variable. Eso sucede varias veces al mes*. Es su modo de financiar a las grandes empresas. En cambio, para las pymes no hay premio (sólo financiación al 8%!). El resto del rally puede explicarse a través del siguiente chart:



*La recompra de acciones (buybacks), es la responsable del 60% de la subida de la bolsa USA
*
Lo de la recompra de acciones tiene mucha miga. Actualmente, las compañías del S&P500 invierten el 25% de sus beneficios a la recompra. Y el resto se hace a crédito, mediante emisiones de deuda. En principio es una jugada inteligente; ya que al comprar sus acciones, la oferta disponible disminuye y sube su precio. Lo cuál ejerce de “efecto llamada” sobre un mercado atiborrado de liquidez, dispuesto a comprar cualquier cosa.

*Sin embargo, esta iniciativa tiene los pies de barro. Gran parte de los beneficios empresariales proceden de la devaluación salarial que está sufriendo el ciudadano medio; cuyos ingresos personales, por cierto, están muy cerca de los que tenía en 2007. O sea, el mínimo histórico*. Creer que las compañías podrán seguir teniendo los mismos beneficios en un entorno dónde el consumo sigue muy tocado –todavía está a niveles pre crisis-, se me antoja un gran ejercicio de fe. Pero esto es lo que tiene cuando fomentas las burbujas… Destroza a la economía real.



*El paro estadounidense es irreal*. Hay que tener en cuenta la fuerza laboral!

Asimismo, las compras a crédito tienen los días contados… Normalmente, éstas se establecen función del interés que el país paga por su deuda. Y el yield de los bonos estadounidenses está subiendo! Hay pánico en el mercado de la renta fija por la minoración del precio de los bonos.



USD 10 yeasr yield - Actualmente otra vez en el 3%

La subida tiene gran repercusión en el mercado inmobiliario y en la industria del automóvil (que se lo pregunten a General Motors!)

No voy a decir mucho más… *Sólo una cosita: en 1987, con la mitad de la subida del yield que el USB lleva desde abril, la bolsa se desplomó un 20%! Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones*.

Respecto al mercado de la vivienda, sólo voy a dedicarle unas líneas. Robert Shiller, reciente premio Nobel de Economía y el artífice del índice Case-Shiller que mide el precio de la vivienda en Estados Unidos, declaró recientemente que el “momentum” de los activos inmobiliarios ya pasó. En cierto modo, el país se encuentra en la antesala de otro pinchazo inmobiliario. El precio de las casas está en máximos de 8 años y las solicitudes de nuevas hipotecas, debido al encarecimiento de éstas, ha registrado una caída del 60% desde abril. Como puede haber demanda, si los norteamericanos están a “dos velas”? Si no fuera por los hedge funds que están comprando para luego alquilar, otro gallo cantaría. Aunque incluso esto podría salir mal; ya que están subiendo el precio de los alquileres para compensar las pérdidas ocasionadas en el valor de sus bonos.

*Pinchará la FED la burbuja?
*
Y a todas estas, la FED reduce el ritmo de impresión de dinero en 10.000 millones de USD al mes… Asombroso! No debería estar haciendo todo lo contrario?; para bajar los tipos de interés y afianzar, con ello, la recuperación inmobiliaria y abaratar la factura de la deuda nacional? Pues no, no lo está haciendo. *Lo cuál nos remite sospechosamente a la política que la Reserva Federal aplicó en el primer semestre de 1928, cuando dejó que el precio del dinero escalara del 3’8 al 5% en plena burbuja de la renta variable*. Si los tipos de interés suben (sean los de la deuda o los del precio del dinero –son cosas distintas, pero relacionadas-), la exhuberancia irracional de las bolsas tiene los días contados. Es una lección de la Historia que todos deberíamos considerar. En los años 20, los responsables de la política monetaria estaban muy preocupados porque la economía real languidecía y porque, debido a las dinámicas del patrón oro de entonces, el metal estaba saliendo del país. Así que el presidente de la FED, Benjamin Strong cortó por lo sano y subió los tipos. Poco después estiró la pata a causa de la tuberculosis; y sus herederos, en lugar de continuar con la flexibilización cuantitativa, decidieron liquidarlo todo. Con los resultados que ya conocemos.

Hoy en día las cosas son diferentes. Sin embargo, los retos son comparables. Lo peor de todo es que *si siguen manteniendo los QE, la clase media sufrirá un golpe mortal. Con ellos los ricos se hacen más ricos y los pobres, más pobres*. Richard Koo –que está detrás del diseño del QE japonés-, ha señalado en varias ocasiones que el mantenimiento a largo plazo de la flexibilización cuantitativa fomenta las desigualdades sociales y perjudica el consumo. Eso por un lado… Por el otro, la Reserva Federal se enfrenta al problema de una deuda desorbitada que nadie sabe cómo se va a pagar y a una subida de los tipos de interés provocada por el desapego de los tenedores extranjeros de USB. Y luego, para colmo de males, los políticos norteamericanos son incapaces de acordar una política fiscal proactiva que reduzca el gasto y estimule el crecimiento.

La reducción del estímulo monetario es un toque de atención para los políticos. La verdad es que no sé lo que hará Yellen. *Si suprimen los QE, el país entrará en recesión. Y si no lo hacen, el dólar va de cabeza hacia una gran devaluación. Richard Koo sugiere un escenario alternativo; sucesivos tapering y sucesivos estímulos monetarios en función de cómo evolucione la economía. Puede que este último sea el escenario más plausible. Si es así, los que se queden en bolsa tendrán que mudar su residencia a una montaña rusa*.

Y mientras esperamos, podríamos darnos a la bebida. En un año, las botellas de whisky valdrán mucho más!



No dejéis que la FED os emborrache amigos/as.

Take care!!


----------



## egarenc (10 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Tened fe: PRISA a 1€ en próximas semanas.
> 
> >Glup<
> 
> Yo estoy dentro también, por si no se ha notado



1€ es de pobres, es de bazar chino, que menos que exigirles a ese pedazo de gestores que tiene los 2€? 

No estoy dentro porque ya salí escaldado y sobre todo porque no han pasado los dos meses


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues me uno a la posible entrada en Prisa para principios de la semana. Tengo buen recuerdo de un trade con el valor que me reportó un 14%.
> La espero un poco más abajo.
> 
> fake de natraceutical hoy....la muy perruna no despega con claridad.
> ...



ntc en 4-5 dias a minimos. era una trampa lo de cruzar 0.30
lo mismo que ercros

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 14:59 ----------

es el momento de saltar de bankia a toda PRISA


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2014)

Coño, pues va a ser que no estoy tan solita...
Han salido priseros de todas partes.


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

añado largos oil


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Alcoa cae -5% tras publicar resultados 4T

---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 15:14 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> una pregunta.
> 
> por qué tubacex presenta ese VELON de barrida de SL y en el broker y en PRT no pone ese mínimo como cotización??



OIGAN, en serio, mirénlo


Pasen 5 minutos con el PRT e investigando y verán una pauta


----------



## Topongo (10 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues me uno a la posible entrada en Prisa para principios de la semana. Tengo buen recuerdo de un trade con el valor que me reportó un 14%.
> La espero un poco más abajo.
> 
> fake de natraceutical hoy....la muy perruna no despega con claridad.
> ...



Joder ya estamos con las bme menuda rallada que tengo también. 
Prisa me estais tentando cabrones... ya sali con un +75% y un -10
Podría ser conga interesante

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc en 4-5 dias a minimos. era una trampa lo de cruzar 0.30
> lo mismo que ercros
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 14:59 ----------
> ...





NTC tiene un problema similar al que tenía-tiene BIO, que La Kutcha, que tiene en torno al 4,5% del papel, se está saliendo, le quedan en torno a los 9 millones de títulos.

Tampoco se va a ir mucho más abajo, porque no quieren vender en menos de 0,28.



PD: Calopez, has pagado ya el puto servidor?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> NTC tiene un problema similar al que tenía-tiene BIO, que La Kutcha, que tiene en torno al 4,5% del papel, se está saliendo, le quedan en torno a los 9 millones de títulos.
> 
> Tampoco se va a ir mucho más abajo, porque no quieren vender en menos de 0,28.
> 
> ...



qué hay de lo mío? ::


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2014)

Prisa entré a 0,40 y salí a 0,42....no me molaba un pelo.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (10 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Oye chavaaal que Bankia ehtá en el IBEXXXX




Su santidad, recuerde que yo inicié la conga, soy un Bankiero convencido, al menos hasta 1,35


----------



## Dotierr (10 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Prisa entré a 0,40 y salí a 0,42....no me molaba un pelo.



Creación del canal alcista con
volumen. Las sombra en las sesiones de mínimos
puede plantear una caída del valor, el martillo
invertido puede ser signo de cambio de tendencia.
Ni el estocástico ni el MACD nos dan signo de
compra.
Si entramos en el valor, marquemos Stop loss en
0.345
RESISTENCIAS: 0.46
SOPORTES: 0.38


Empresa: No deja de ser sorprendente que siga
manteniendo el valor el tipo con lo que está
cayéndole encima. Es evidente que nadie quiere
que el valor entre en la zona de mayo, así no se
puede negociar la venta de negocios parciales.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Bueno, pues vamos haciendo aquí la Konga, me recuerda a bankia porque muchos de ustedes estaban dentro, y yo entraré el lunes convencidísimo. ahora creo que pasará parecido.

Pongan aquí debajo copypasteando, porque creo que* somos 15*


ane agurain
LOLO08
DonPedro
da vinci
hannibal
ni PePe ni PeSOE
Klendathu
Hisholiness
Bluelaser
Cascooscuro
Mr.Blonde
jjsuamar
montegrifo
desastre total
pecata minuta
.....


----------



## amago45 (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alcoa cae -5% tras publicar resultados 4T
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 15:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues no, en R4 ni en PRT se ve la saltada de stop. ¿A que hora dice que ha pasado Pandoro por Tubacex?

No veo la pauta que comenta ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Chila (10 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> LoLo, Arrebonico os he enviado las invitaciones al email indicado.
> Me quedan 10 todavía.
> Absténgase gente que no es habitual del HVEI o que no conozaca del foro, que aquí aparecen 'amiguetes' por todos los laos.



Si me quiere pasar una, se lo agradezco.
Para esos días que Calopez nos deja tirados.

Yo creo que no me voy a unir a la conga prisaica, y de la conga bankiera ya me salí. Yo estoy con mis adolfos y mis bios como únicos valores "divertidos".
Así que hasta que no los venda, no me cambio.
El resto, a largo plazo y a no hacer nada.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pues no, en R4 ni en PRT se ve la saltada de stop. ¿A que hora dice que ha pasado Pandoro por Tubacex?
> 
> No veo la pauta que comenta ... ienso:ienso:ienso:




Joder. ahora no me aparece! pero esto qué es????? 

es un fallo? lo harán el lunes?


----------



## amago45 (10 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Joder. ahora no me aparece! pero esto qué es?????
> 
> es un fallo? lo harán el lunes?



Tubacex valor a vigilar el lúnes 8:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2014)

Le juro que estaba hace 1 minuto1!!

el lunes no amago45, es bajista desde hace los máximos de hace 2 días




LA PAUTA???

*Atentos los del hilo que tengáis PRT: *

Coged la herramienta Fibonacci en el tiempo (como sabéis me encanta y cuadra en el 90% de valores)
Poned el primer punto en la velota del 27 de Septiembre (aseguraos de que está en ese día que suele moverse)
Poned el segundo punto en la velota del 1 de Noviembre
Como véis se os calcula la tercera vela, VEIS lo que ocurre, no? Clavada de barrido

Ahora mirad bien dónde queda la cuarta... el miércoles barre


----------



## mpbk (10 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pues no, en R4 ni en PRT se ve la saltada de stop. ¿A que hora dice que ha pasado Pandoro por Tubacex?
> 
> No veo la pauta que comenta ... ienso:ienso:ienso:



pues alcos, los minimos son soporte......si aguantan volverá a max.

a ver si me deja entrada porque es suelo a mp, rotura de cuña alcista.


----------



## @@strom (10 Ene 2014)

Adolfo Dominguez y Vocento tienen pinta de ir a subir y mucho.

Me gustaría saber por fundamentales que opina de estas dos empresas Ponzi.


----------



## desastre total (10 Ene 2014)

Ane, apúntame a tu lista de los PRISOS, lo sé, soy un especialista en meterme en fregaos...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Adolfo Dominguez y Vocento tienen pinta de ir a subir y mucho.
> 
> Me gustaría saber por fundamentales que opina de estas dos empresas Ponzi.



vocento:

aplica el método anterior y elige la supervela del 1 de octubre y la segunda la del 28 de octubre. FIJATE DONDE te DA LA TERCERA ::


la tercera no suele fallar. Cuando surgen 2 velas de estas así largas, ellos mismos provocan la tercera


----------



## Chila (11 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> *Adolfo Dominguez *y Vocento tienen pinta de ir a subir y mucho.
> 
> Me gustaría saber por fundamentales que opina de estas dos empresas Ponzi.



Que así sea...


----------



## mpbk (11 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Adolfo Dominguez y Vocento tienen pinta de ir a subir y mucho.
> 
> Me gustaría saber por fundamentales que opina de estas dos empresas Ponzi.



yo no les veo demasiado recorrido.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ene 2014)

Yo también algunas prisas, tampoco muchas que tiene su peligro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ene 2014)

Ane que piensas de BIO (creo que ya ha tocado los 0,78 y ahorra corregira) estoy dudando saltar y entrar a la conga prisera


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness:


> Ane pasa el comechichis a Natra. Primer aviso.



Yo creo que vamos a buscar los máximos. Claro que puedo fallar.





La Tenkan cortó a la Kinjun el 19 de Diciembre (UNA SEÑAL). Pero fue en el kumo luego es una señal no muy fuerte, esperé confirmación de otra señal.

Hoy, el precio está por 4º día por encima (OTRA SEÑAL EL 7 de ENERO) de la Kinjun Sen, y además se apoya en él. *Yo entré el 8 en mínimos de la vela*, porque el Comechichi este hay que hacerlo con precios de cierre (lo hice el 7 por la noche, ya tenía 2 señales)

Ese mismo 7 de Enero, el precio retrasado está a punto de cortar a la Chikou, y lo hace el 8 de ENERO (OTRA SEÑAL, y lo hace además por encima del kumo)

*Hoy *justo da señal de cambio de kumo a verde (OTRA SEÑAL) y el precio de hoy está por encima del kumo (es MUY BUENO para que el precio suba 3-4 días ahora de inmediato)



Espero que hannibal confirme esto, para que vean que no hago trampa.


*El MACD la rápida corta a la lenta justo justo el mismo dia que la lenta corta el nivel de cero. Esto es lo mejor que se puede dar de todo lo que he leído del MACD*







* somos 16 prisianos*
ane agurain
LOLO08
DonPedro
da vinci
hannibal
jopitxujo
ni PePe ni PeSOE
Klendathu
Hisholiness
Bluelaser
Cascooscuro
Mr.Blonde
jjsuamar
montegrifo
desastre total
pecata minuta


----------



## alimon (11 Ene 2014)

OFFTOPIC: Me quedan 3 invitaciones de Forocoches. Pero solo las daré a gente que suela postear en el hilo de IBEX, y con cierta antiguedad, que hay algún buitre por ahi que se registra solo para pedirlas.

Os recuerdo que sino, donando 5€ en el hilo de FC, que no son ni la comisión de una operación, os dan una.

[Donaciones] [VOL IX] FC Solidario. 48.000€ y subiendo. Volvemos a la carga! - ForoCoches




INTOPIC: Alguien preguntaba por BIO. En mi opinión, ya no va a corregir. Ahora simplemente está consolidando sanamente lo logrado. En la zona actual de 0,75 a 0,80 tiene una parada natural.

Además, que es una empresa que por fundamentales no debe corregir, vale bastante más de lo que refleja su cotización. Que tengamos COLes a 1,08, SACyres a 3,50 y que siquiera coticen engendros como Urbas, Codere, Solaria, Quabit........ y que esta esté a 0,77 es vergonzoso.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 00:37 ----------

Bueno, pues vamos haciendo aquí la Konga, me recuerda a bankia porque muchos de ustedes estaban dentro, y yo entraré el lunes convencidísimo. ahora creo que pasará parecido.

Pongan aquí debajo copypasteando, porque creo que* somos 15*


ane agurain
LOLO08
DonPedro
da vinci
hannibal
ni PePe ni PeSOE
Klendathu
Hisholiness
Bluelaser
Cascooscuro
Mr.Blonde
jjsuamar
montegrifo
desastre total
pecata minuta
Alimon



*Ya somos 16*. Ahi llevo un mes aguantando el aburrimiento.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

BIO va a seguir corrigiendo 2 días más CREO, igual 3. Hasta cerrar el gap


----------



## Arrebonico (11 Ene 2014)

Gracias por la invitación, Tono.

Venía yo a hablarles de Bankia. Hablando con un SEÑOR, con mayúsculas, cuyo patrimonio ha salido de saber moverse en el continuo, me decía:



> He vivido la historia de Bankia con Banesto. Su mayor activo se llama Goirigolzarri, conocido de sobra, se está jugando los cuartos, sus cuartos.
> 
> Los que siempre ganan están comprados, y no han venido solo a por un 100% (sic).



Lo de siempre. En mi caso ya tengo el SL por encima del objetivo, el resto es bienvenido. Queda la duda de si piramidamos para arriva...

Descansen!!


----------



## mpbk (11 Ene 2014)

no calientes el valor ane


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no calientes el valor ane



totalmente

tiene razón

*TODO LO DE ANTES ES MI OPINION:* pero porque me han pedido natra y bio

prisa la ha calentado el foro comprando en silencio estos días ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ene 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Gracias por la invitación, Tono.
> 
> Venía yo a hablarles de Bankia. Hablando con un SEÑOR, con mayúsculas, cuyo patrimonio ha salido de saber moverse en el continuo, me decía:
> 
> ...



Que bankia subirá, no lo discute nadie. Aquí se trata de saber cuando corregirá, para piramidar o volver a entrar.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

por cierto, es viernes y nadie, ni bertok, ha puesto lo que importa?


----------



## Dotierr (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> * somos 16 prisianos*
> ane agurain
> LOLO08
> DonPedro
> ...




Aqui hay gente por confirmar el lunes! veremos a ver como sale y si hay huevos


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Adolfo Dominguez y Vocento tienen pinta de ir a subir y mucho.
> 
> Me gustaría saber por fundamentales que opina de estas dos empresas Ponzi.



Estuve tentado de entrar en 2012 y 2013 entre 3'5-4'5, de hecho la comente mas de una decena de veces.La empresa en si estaba regalada y prácticamente no tenian. o tienen deuda, el tema es que la gestión hasta ahora ha dejado mucho que desear.El dueño no supo ver a tiempo la necesaria internacionalizacion de la empresa y hoy en día apenas generan efectivo para cubrir los costes operativos.Ahora dicho esto si empieza a vender fuera (Asia) y creo que tienen intención pueden dar por completo la vuelta a la marca.No veo demasiado futuro para la prensa escrita para los menores de 35-40, google les esta haciendo un buen roto.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 03:56 ----------

Aunque directamente no es de bolsa ...si que es un elemento importante a la hora de tomar decisiones...

Somos simples animales de costumbres

[youtube]-DabBFa9wMY[/youtube]

A veces no todo lo que vemos es lo que parece,nuestros ojos pueden engañarnos...

Todo esto para recomendar un libro que estoy empezando a leer

"Pensar rápido pensar despacio"


----------



## inversobres (11 Ene 2014)

Vix por los suelos y sp en maximos, semana interesante viene. Yo personalmente ya he dicho lo que espero para el proximo viernes.

Jo jo jo, servidor caido y todos con ansioliticos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=496322


Yo cuando he leido invertir a cp,menos de 30 dias y ganar un 20%-30% me echado a temblar....Y que pasa con las hipoteticas perdidas?Porque aqui ni el mas pintado ha sido imbatible el 100% de las veces y mucho menos en plazos tan cortos..Me recuerda a Depeche


----------



## Hannibal (11 Ene 2014)

Ya veo que me han puesto deberes, no se si hoy me dará tiempo pero mañana sin falta. 

P.d. no entren todos a la vez en prisa el lunes, que a nadie que queramos ver la acción en 0.50 nos interesa ver un velote verde por la mañana y uno rojo por la tarde. Lo digo sobre todo por gente como paulistano que mueven xixarros solo con entrar con la puntita... ya nos conocemos 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (11 Ene 2014)

La que lo esta haciendo bien es tubacex que poquito a poquito vuelve a acercarse a los 3 euros.
La que me tiene frito es arcelor.....menudo truño.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ene 2014)

En forocoches me han ofrecido alguna invitación. . Ojo solo a habituales nada de buitres

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Ene 2014)

1. Morning.
2. First page!


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Ene 2014)

Curioso como hemos caído prisioneros tantos sin ponernos de acuerdo


----------



## Hannibal (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> HisHoliness:
> 
> Yo creo que vamos a buscar los máximos. Claro que puedo fallar.
> 
> ...



No sé si mi palabra sirve de mucho, pero el análisis es impecable. Lo único que no me convence de Natra es que no haya leones dentro aún, aunque es cierto que en muchas ocasiones cuando más sube el valor es justo cuando entran, por lo que conviene estar posicionado de antes.

¿Dejar una orden a 2,30 sería utópico porque no caerá tanto? ienso:

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 12:53 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Dejo algunos apuntes por aquí, los iré comprobando.
> Largos:
> -Solaria, ya mismo pero con un SL muy ajustado
> -Telefónica si cierra mañana por encima de 11.73
> ...



Hagamos un resumen rápido; estos valores los puse a cierre del dia 6, así que no habríamos cerrado posición aún:

Solaria: comprando a 0.80, último valor 0.825 (3,1%). Han llegado a .845.
Telefónica: comprando a 11.67 (cierre del dia 6), hoy está en 12.14 (4%)
Tubos Reunidos: compra 1.79, hoy 1.785
Técnicas: compra 39.18, hoy 39.78 (1.53%)
Viscofan: compra 41.5, cierre 42.04 (1.2%)

La verdad es que para como se ha dado la semana, los márgenes son bastante reducidos, hay que mejorar esto ienso:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

Un nuevo libro para la biblioteca de Bertok

PENSAR RAPIDO, PENSAR DESPACIO - DANIEL KAHNEMAN, comprar el libro en tu librería online Casa del Libro

http://www.medicinayarte.com/img/kahneman_daniel_pensar_rapido_pensar_despacio.pdf


----------



## Geyperman (11 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> De la segunda estoy más que convencido de que me/nos (intuyo que está dentro) traerá muchas alegrías. De Prisa pues por técnico creo que también subirá, entré por el comechichis que tiene el inconveniente de que es muuy lento y puede tardar aún 4-5 días en arrancar, pero es muy seguro. Lo que está claro que tengo que perfeccionar es la entrada :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, muchas gracias a un conforero por pasarme la invitación para FC, espero veros a muchos por allí cuando esto se vuelva a caer... digoo en el supuesto de que esto se caiga :fiufiu: no digo su nombre para que no lo avasallen a MPs, ya si eso que lo diga él




De nada Hannibal, un placer:rolleye: de vez en cuando , quizas muy de vez en cuando, se ven cosillas interesantes por aquellos lares.

Me quedan 2 (sólo tenía 3). Si alguno de los conocidos aún no tiene que me avise.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 13:16 ----------

Ah y apuntadme a la lista de los PriSioneros que el lunes intentaré entrar también. Le cojí el gustillo a la conga despúes de bankia.


----------



## Tono (11 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

Muy bueno el vídeo Ponzi. 



ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sólo nos engañan los ojos, también lo hace el subsconciente y con eso juegan en los mercados. Hay gente que tiene una habilidad especial para hacer ese tipo de cosas.
Recuerdo hace muchos años dos ganaderos que vendían vacas de leche y vivían uno enfrente del otro. Uno de ellos tenía animales de alta genética y el otro ganado de peor categoría, sin embargo este último era el que conseguía vender más y mucho más caro, para desesperación del primero.
Yo no me lo explicaba tampoco y un día me confesó su táctica. Cuando llegaba un comprador y le preguntaba que animales vendía le contestaba:

-Están todos en venta. Elija el que más le guste.

El comprador elegía el de su gusto y preguntaba el precio.

-Esa vaca es muy buena. No puedo vendérsela por menos de 3000€.

Al comprador le parecía muy cara (porque lo era en realidad) y elegía otra que ya no le gustaba tanto y que seguramente era peor. Cuando preguntaba el precio de este segundo animal la contestación siempre era:

- Ese animal es mucho mejor que el otro. No puedo venderlo en menos de 3500€

Con lo cual el comprador miraba de nuevo para el primer animal y ya no le parecía tan caro, seguramente pensaba para sí mismo que el vendedor se estaba equivocando y que podía aprovecharse de la ocasión.
El resultado es que al final el vendedor le clavaba por el precio que quería y sin regatear la vaca.

¿alguien sabe cómo se llama este pescao?


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Muy bueno el vídeo Ponzi.
> 
> ...



Que grandes lecciones da la gente de pueblo,menudo comercial:XX::XX::XX:

Del MIT sale mucho talento

Yo me quedo con dos partes

_"Nuestra intuición nos engaña de una forma repetible,predecible y consistente"_

Pensándolo racionalmente cuantas veces el mercado nos habrá engañado?....que tire la primera piedra el que haya salido impune

_Quiero que piensen en esto…si empleamos la visión as horas al día que cualquier otra cosa…y si cometemos estos errores en lo que somos tan buenos..que probabilidades existen de que cometamos errores en aquello que no somos tan buenos? Por ejemplo en decisiones financieras_


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vix por los suelos y sp en maximos, semana interesante viene. Yo personalmente ya he dicho lo que espero para el proximo viernes.
> 
> Jo jo jo, servidor caido y todos con ansioliticos.



1º puede recordarrmelo?

2º un respeto, en este foro la ansiedad los man se la quitan con boobs y las men.....prefiero que se lo imagine


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Muy bueno el vídeo Ponzi.
> 
> ...




yo les dejo una foto de la sirenita llorando la muerte de un amigo. sirenita danesa como Vestas. foto artísitica








Oiga, Alimón, no me ha llegado la invitación del Forocoches ese para cuando se caíga esto otra vez.


----------



## peseteuro (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo les dejo una foto de la sirenita llorando la muerte de un amigo. sirenita danesa como Vestas. foto artísitica
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bua que pezón !!!


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Alguno recuerda cómo se piró el hermano de montoro de codere corriendo antes de que explotara todo?

Esto no es mosqueante?
El marido de Cospedal deja el consejo de Amper por


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2014)

Menudo frío tiene que hacer ahora en Dinamarca, como para meterse al agua...

Un neopreno o algo podría ponerse la muchacha.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Gamesa y Vestas, energa explosiva para las carteras - Noticias sobre gamesa - Noticias sobre vestas


la contrapartida:
Gamesa sube en 2013 más de un 350% y Vestas supera los repuntes del 400%: cómo será 2014 - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



> Con todo, tras nueve trimestres consecutivos de pérdidas, también hay quien sigue siendo cauto con Vestas. Es el caso de Macquarie, en cuya opinión el “extremadamente fuerte comportamiento” del valor no está justificado; o el de Schow & Co., que entre el 29 de noviembre y el 27, se deshizo de su 1,96% en la compañía, por unos 612 millones de coronas danesas. La firma justificó la operación señalando que “no era una participación estratégica”.


----------



## Chila (11 Ene 2014)

Agradecido a Tono por la invitación a forocoches.
REspecto a libros, me estoy leyendo "el Holcausto Español" de Preston...
Llevo poco y no me está entusiasmando.
Y encima me han llamado para una entrevista para ir a Botswana.
Ya les contaré.
DE la bolsa, el sábado descanso. 

Ps: Forza Atleti esta noche¡¡¡


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Sobre lo de "comerciales" y cómo vender, ahora mismo, las grandes agencias y empresas están recurriendo al neuromarketing y el tema de los 3 cerebros. Bankia incluída 

si les interesa:
MindCode - Neuromarketing y Comportamiento Humano - YouTube

al final si lo aplicamos a la bolsa, puede ser muy interesante. cerebro de la emoción mata al de la razón, y el del instinto mata a los 2. Hay algún programa de Redes también. Teniendo en cuenta las difrencias de cada país.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ene 2014)

Yo quiero invi de forocoches para cuando el foro se cae. :fiufiu:
No participo mucho pero sigo este hilo bastante.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sobre lo de "comerciales" y cómo vender, ahora mismo, las grandes agencias y empresas están recurriendo al neuromarketing y el tema de los 3 cerebros. Bankia incluída
> 
> si les interesa:
> MindCode - Neuromarketing y Comportamiento Humano - YouTube
> ...



Puede ser este??

[YOUTUBE]xmiL94yx28U[/YOUTUBE]


En bolsa seria algo asi ¿que prefieres Amadeus a 40 o Codere a 0,01?jajajajaja


La abeja Maya, Vicky el Vikingo y Marco, reclamos de Bankia en su campaña de planes de pensiones

A mi esta publicidad de bankia me parece muy buena

Broker de Bankia

https://broker.bankia.es/CMB/comunes/cruce_cmb/0,0,45492,00.html?idPagina=45492

Un ejemplo de los informes de Bankia

Rovi


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguno recuerda cómo se piró el hermano de montoro de codere corriendo antes de que explotara todo?
> 
> Esto no es mosqueante?
> El marido de Cospedal deja el consejo de Amper por



Mmmmmmmm el titular que yo leí era que el tío se piraba por futuras diferencias (o algo así no recuerdo) Pero claro eso es el titular, a saber qué hay detrás de eso.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

ponzi, creo que era este el de redes:
Neuroeconomía - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]qn0XULSpdJo[/YOUTUBE]
"quizás debería haber más mujeres en los mercados bursátiles para hacerlos más estables"


creo que deberíamos verlo todos


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Agradecido a Tono por la invitación a forocoches.
> REspecto a libros, me estoy leyendo "el Holcausto Español" de Preston...
> Llevo poco y no me está entusiasmando.
> Y encima me han llamado para una entrevista para ir a Botswana.
> ...



¿A Botswana? 
Ese libro me lo leí yo en otoño... es un poco intenso. Pero es que a mi me encanta esa época de pre, post y guerra civil.


----------



## egarenc (11 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Broker de Bankia
> 
> https://broker.bankia.es/CMB/comunes/cruce_cmb/0,0,45492,00.html?idPagina=45492
> 
> ...



que informes más currados, lástima que el broker tenga una tarifa cara de narices.8:


Paulistano gracias mil por su invitación, que los dioses se lo pague con muchas plusvis :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> que informes más currados, lástima que el broker tenga una tarifa cara de narices.8:
> 
> 
> Paulistano gracias mil por su invitación, que los dioses se lo pague con muchas plusvis :Aplauso:



A pero da igual...Los informes se pueden ver sin ser cliente Una de las que mas me ha sorprendido es Alstom,historicamente ha tenido roces muy buenos,pero ahora esta empañada por la mala gestion de los ultimos años


----------



## egarenc (11 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A pero da igual...Los informes se pueden ver sin ser cliente Una de las que mas me ha sorprendido es Alstom,historicamente ha tenido roces muy buenos,pero ahora esta empañada por la mala gestion de los ultimos años



cagünlaleche Ponzi, vamos que he dado en el clavo con Alo...bueno, con estás y las imtech aprenderé a tener paciencia! :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2014)

Ane me quedo el reportaje para esta noche...Supongo que cuanta mas gente opere que sea capaz de controlar sus emociones mas racionales seran los mercados (independientemente del sexo)...esa es la teoria,la realidad es que el 99% de las veces estan distorsionados...Desde luego a las féminas aquí presentes no las va nada mal (el 100% siguen vivas cosa que nosotros no podemos decir lo mismo)

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 17:06 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> cagünlaleche Ponzi, vamos que he dado en el clavo con Alo...bueno, con estás y las imtech aprenderé a tener paciencia! :rolleye:



No se hasta q punto reestructuraran bien la empresa, eso si los negocios mas antiguos de alstom son muy rentables


----------



## Dotierr (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguno recuerda cómo se piró el hermano de montoro de codere corriendo antes de que explotara todo?
> 
> Esto no es mosqueante?
> El marido de Cospedal deja el consejo de Amper por



Interesante... Uno que abandona el barco.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ene 2014)

Según los analistas de Societe Generale
Sábado, 11 de Enero del 2014 - 10:22:00

Draghi se negó ayer a comentar directamente sobre si el BCE podría comenzar su propio programa de alivio cuantitativo (QE) mediante la compra de bonos públicos. Sólo dijo que el Banco utilizará todos los instrumentos permitidos por el Tratado si fuera necesario.

El analista de Societe Generale Anatoli Annkov ha interpretado esta declaración evasiva como una señal de que la QE es de hecho una de las herramientas que contempla el BCE.

De esto podemos concluir que el BCE está dispuesto a participar en un programa de alivio cuantitativo de gran y amplia escala si fuera necesario, es decir, si surgen riesgos reales de un fuerte descenso de precios que provoquen una recesión.


Como ha explicado recientemente el miembro del Comité Coeuré, siempre y cuando el propósito no sea el de financiar los gobiernos, el BCE puede comprar bonos públicos. Esta no sería una opción fácil para el BCE (dada la prohibición de financiación monetaria), pero al menos tendría el respaldo del Tratado para combatir la deflación (en contraste con los programas SMP y OMT que son menos claros). 
El BCE podra aprobar una QE


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Ene 2014)

Ojo que las ratas dejan el barco.

Amper nombra consejero a Juan Ceña en sustitución de Ignacio López del Hierro


----------



## Crash (11 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> QE, lo que la verdad esconde - Rankia



Sabemos qué pasará, el problema es hasta dónde lo pueden llevar antes.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Sabemos que no sabemos lo que decidimos. - YouTube

aqui sí está completo


----------



## decloban (11 Ene 2014)

Por instrucción de ane aguarin y para demostrar que no es al único que le gustan las perversiones japonesas sino que a los grandes también le va, ahí va un enlace.

http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.com/carpatos/20140111/deoleo-con-ichimoku


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

kijun corta a tenkan: malo
chikou corta a precio: malo
kijun a punto de cortar a precio a la baja: malo

lo único bueno: el kumo gordo y el lado plano en 0,45.

es decir: aburrimiento para 1 semana después de mañana que puede aún estar por encima de 0,47


----------



## darwinn (11 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojo que las ratas dejan el barco.
> 
> Amper nombra consejero a Juan Ceña en sustitución de Ignacio López del Hierro



Buff

Vamos a ver por dónde sale esto...


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Ene 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> Interesante... Uno que abandona el barco.



Creo que haces mal..... Renuncia porque la van a refinanciar con una quita del 90% y eso no va a ser muy bien visto....


----------



## Chila (11 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A Botswana?
> Ese libro me lo leí yo en otoño... es un poco intenso. Pero es que a mi me encanta esa época de pre, post y guerra civil.



No había leído nada de Preston, y me parece demasiado tendencioso.
Hace política desde la historiografía.
Pero el libro es interesante.
Perdón por el offtopic a los demás.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

Decloban:

Señal GIGANTE de Atlas. Mirando MACD y Astro PUEDE que sea para arriba el subidón. No me había fijado.


----------



## decloban (11 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban:
> 
> Señal GIGANTE de Atlas. Mirando MACD y Astro PUEDE que sea para arriba el subidón. No me había fijado.



Así lleva 1 semana ATLAS y TCM. Como te he comentado el precio lo están aguantando entre 0,46-0,47 con lotes de venta de 1M de acciones que aparecen y desaparecen.

Cuando dejen de aguantar el valor habrá movimiento brusco. Esperemos que sea al alza


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Así lleva 1 semana ATLAS y TCM. Como te he comentado el precio lo están aguantando entre 0,46-0,47 con lotes de venta de 1M de acciones que aparecen y desaparecen.
> 
> Cuando dejen de aguantar el valor habrá movimiento brusco. Esperemos que sea al alza



ya. pero el latigazo se da al acabar el atlas.

por cierto, txikidivergencia macd-precio? ienso:


----------



## Dotierr (11 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Creo que haces mal..... Renuncia porque la van a refinanciar con una quita del 90% y eso no va a ser muy bien visto....



No, no me refería a mi, sino al susodicho... veremos a ver que pasa, todavía queda algo más de un mes.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

Chinito no lleva mucha banca??



https://www.abanteasesores.com/productos/abante_european_quality_fund.html#

Tengo respeto a las acciones del deutsche y del santander



edito:

_Anda que estos de abante no actualizar las posiciones en la pagina...::

https://www.abanteasesores.com/EPORTAL_DOCS/GENERAL/ABANTE/DOC-cw51f0014d59f62/291113AGF-EuropeanQualityEquity.pdf

No esta mal, en noviembre ni santander ni deutsche eran sus principales posiciones_

Es un gestor de perfil duro ehh Chinito

[YOUTUBE]DvSe7bH_L6M[/YOUTUBE]

Que seguridad despachando, este es igual que tu vendiendo bmw

Como se nota que ha hablado contigo..

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/JPrats/cifras_ciertas

Midiendo el crecimiento económico en mercedes y bmw



Anda mira tu azucarera

https://www.abanteasesores.com/productos/abante_pangea_fund.html?au=cw51d56401d7f56#


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito no lleva mucha banca??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E.ON y Bankia tambien...solo le falta entrar en la conga de prisa...


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> E.ON y Bankia tambien...solo le falta entrar en la conga de prisa...



mirése los programitas esos que he puesto antes,

antes de entrar en valores que le dicte su cerebro emocional ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mirése los programitas esos que he puesto antes,
> 
> antes de entrar en valores que le dicte su cerebro emocional ::



yo solo tengo la azucarera y comprada hace mas de un mes...compre prisa el miércoles y me lo saque el jueves con un rebote de nada.

Pero dejemos esto y hablemos de los valores en alza de verdad:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

salma lleva años bajando, le recomiendo que compre 






ya verá como en breve repuntan

Olivia Wilde - Change Up (hot scenes) - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]ogaHj42b-lI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
UP y tal ...


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> salma lleva años bajando, le recomiendo que compre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ane algo me dice que no han puesto a salma ni por su edad ni altura .Muy buen fichaje,a mi me parece de las mujeres mas elegantes que he visto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Beeeeeeeertok?????????


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> guybrush_threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > beeeeeeeertok?????????
> ...


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Beeeeeeeertok?????????



Con tanto papelote tintado que están imprimiendo ........ es difícil que lo lleven tan abajo.

Pero el hostión está asegurado.

A los gamblers del hilo, ya mayoría, se la traerá floja porque saldrán de mercado en pico de ganancias ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2014)

Hoygan, ¿por qué siempre ponen fotos de chicas a las que les está pequeña la ropa? Si una tiene talla 90, ¿por qué ese empeño de meterlas en una 80?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto papelote tintado que están imprimiendo ........ es difícil que lo lleven tan abajo.
> 
> Pero el hostión está asegurado.
> 
> A los gamblers del hilo, ya mayoría, se la traerá floja porque saldrán de mercado en pico de ganancias ::::::



Habla de los 6000 y posibles 3000. Mírate la presentación esa, muy interesante lo que dice de los ciclos demográficos.


----------



## vermer (12 Ene 2014)

La segunda noticia de hoy de Elconfidencial.com

Ponzi, eres tu el redactor? me suena esa expresión como tuya. Asi que estas haciendo el trabajo gratis a algún periolisto.

Zeinal Bava, el 'Ronaldo de las telecos', se cruza de nuevo en el camino de Alierta - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

Buenos y lluviosos domigos.
después de pasarme media mañana haciendo las declaraciones trimestrales y el resumen anual del IVA, he pasado otra media intentando enviarlas por vía telemática (única opción que te dan en el caso del resumen anual) y no hay narices.
Puta mierda de Agencia tributaria. 
¿a alguien más le ha pasado esto y ha podico solucionarlo?



pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿por qué siempre ponen fotos de chicas a las que les está pequeña la ropa? Si una tiene talla 90, ¿por qué ese empeño de meterlas en una 80?



Son chicas lonchafinistas que ahorran hasta en la tela e intentan conservar los recursos finitos del planeta.
Además con 2 trapitos que se pongan están monas igual.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 12:56 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con tanto papelote tintado que están imprimiendo ........ es difícil que lo lleven tan abajo.
> 
> Pero el hostión está asegurado.
> 
> A los gamblers del hilo, ya mayoría, se la traerá floja porque saldrán de mercado en pico de ganancias ::::::



Que sí, Bertok. Que vendrán las vacas flacas, y que cuanto más se sube más dura es la caída y quien al cielo escupe en la cara le cae.

Pero también hay aquel refrán de a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando. Si sabemos que habrá castañazo, lo mejor es aprovechar este conocimiento para ir haciendo los deberes y hacer caja antes de que todo explote.
No hay nada más líquido que la bolsa ni más alejado de los tentáculos del gobierno que las acciones.
¿conoces otra opción mejor?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Tono lo de las acciones alejadas de tentáculos.... ¿impuestos al patrimonio?


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

El lúnes largos en Abengoa y cortos en Gamesa ???? ????


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono lo de las acciones alejadas de tentáculos.... ¿impuestos al patrimonio?



Pues te compras acciones extranjeras y no pagas por ellas aquí.
Los depósitos del ciudadano medio, su propiedad privada y los impuestos a la misma, las nóminas, las pensiones... todo eso está al alcance de la mano de los buitres.
Meterse contra las grandes sociedades y los mercados ya no es tan fácil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Si tienes acciones extranjeras en broker hispano pringamos fijo
Si tienes broker extranjero _debes_ declararlo y pringamos fijo
Para no pringar en supuesto impuesto al patrimonio deberíamos cruzar ciertas líneas....


Como no llego a los 700k€ me da = ::


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Dejar una orden a 2,30 sería utópico porque no caerá tanto? ienso:





2.30 en Natra el lúnes, podría ser ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2014)

Guanos días y cuidado a los iberdrolianos, endeseros y demás energéticos en general:
Si le preocupa el dinero de la luz no lea este artculo | Economa | EL MUNDO

_ En el informe de esta semana se deslizan sospechas de que se produjo una gran conspiración en la que Iberdrola frenaba bombeo para producir menos energía hidráulica y para la nuclear de Trillo, Endesa jugueteaba con nucleares y carbón y Gas Natural desviaba cargamentos hacia otros países. Todo para que faltara energía para atender la demanda con el consiguiente efecto en el precio en los días claves a fijar el tarifazo. No sólo la CNMC, sino expertos ligados al PSOE consultados coinciden en que ahí «está la madre del cordero» y no en la subasta que es donde Soria centró irresponsablemente su acusación a las eléctricas de «burda manipulación». _


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El lúnes largos en Abengoa y cortos en Gamesa ???? ????



Abengoa Por qué largos?

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 06:43 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Guanos días y cuidado a los iberdrolianos, endeseros y demás energéticos en general:
> Si le preocupa el dinero de la luz no lea este artculo | Economa | EL MUNDO
> 
> _ En el informe de esta semana se deslizan sospechas de que se produjo una gran conspiración en la que Iberdrola frenaba bombeo para producir menos energía hidráulica y para la nuclear de Trillo, Endesa jugueteaba con nucleares y carbón y Gas Natural desviaba cargamentos hacia otros países. Todo para que faltara energía para atender la demanda con el consiguiente efecto en el precio en los días claves a fijar el tarifazo. No sólo la CNMC, sino expertos ligados al PSOE consultados coinciden en que ahí «está la madre del cordero» y no en la subasta que es donde Soria centró irresponsablemente su acusación a las eléctricas de «burda manipulación». _




La pega es que si esos días pegaba bien el viento, podía estar justificada.


----------



## Crash (12 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto papelote tintado que están imprimiendo ........ es difícil que lo lleven tan abajo.
> 
> Pero el hostión está asegurado.
> 
> A los gamblers del hilo, ya mayoría, se la traerá floja porque saldrán de mercado en pico de ganancias ::::::



Con el apalancamiento en máximos, el día que esto se de la vuelta no habrá dinero suficiente para asumir todas las pérdidas. 

Es más, sabiendo como sabemos que la QE sólo sirve para hinchar precios de activos y no llega a la economía real, llegará el momento en que Yellen volverá a aumentar el programa a 85, 100 ó 170 mil millones de USD al mes, y ese movimiento será la prueba de que la Fed ha perdido el control y tú bien sabes las consecuencias que esto tendrá en las rentabilidades de la deuda USA.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> 2.30 en Natra el lúnes, podría ser ... ienso:ienso:ienso:



cerró justo en el 38,20 de la minisubida

pero no veo porqué no.

entre 2,24 y 2,26 inyectaron pastón si te vas a ver el minuto intradía de cinco días

hay 2 caídas que coinciden las velas aprox. y hay volumen de pasta. El dia 8 a las 11.44 y el dia 10 a las 13.44. 

"casualmente" el precio reboto ayer y el anterior a antesdeayer en 2,24 y 2,26

perder los 2,23 creo que es pozo


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Abengoa Por qué largos?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 06:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Abengoa, según lo veo (Alfayate style)

Abengoa está atacando máximos de 52 semanas (2.69), hay volumen, el sector al cual pertenece Abengoa pasa a ser fuerte, lo único que falla es que no hay mano fuerte comprando ahora mismo.

Le añado la señal del MACD que pasa a positivo ... 

Por arriba, la siguiente resistencia parece estar en 3.11, hay un 16% de reward
Por abajo, 2.39 hacen de soporte, luego un poquitín por debajo pondríamos el stop. Un 10% o así


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2014)

A mi me gusta telefonica

¿Como veis a Cie?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 14:04 ----------

Abengoa tb me gusta, buen modelo de negocio, muy internacionalizada y mucho apalancamiento.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Abengoa, según lo veo (Alfayate style)
> 
> Abengoa está atacando máximos de 52 semanas (2.69), hay volumen, el sector al cual pertenece Abengoa pasa a ser fuerte, lo único que falla es que no hay mano fuerte comprando ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



Ahora hay 2 opciones:

o que suba en vertical hasta los 3 o que suba hasta 2,76 y caiga un poco y entrar sobre el 17 para hacer la última de extasis comprador. me decanto por esta vía, vamos a ver.

las otras 2 veces que RSI llegaba a 70 en máximos, como ahora, no pudó subir. y ahora el precio ya sale por las BB.


----------



## amago45 (12 Ene 2014)

Gracias por los tips!!!!
Reviso rsi y bandas en Abengoa


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A mi me gusta telefonica
> 
> ¿Como veis a Cie?
> 
> ...



TEF yo creo que va a ser la que tire del ibez o lo mantenga esta semana
creo que fácil 12.20-12.36-12,76
además ha superado el canal bajista, como acs, acciona, etc.... el tema es ver quién tiene más potencial de crecimiento


CIE: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ve-pequeno-vez-mas-grande-5.html#post10680927

yo esperaba al jueves-viernes que es bajista, salvo una repunte mañana. es mi opinión nam


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

vermer dijo:


> La segunda noticia de hoy de Elconfidencial.com
> 
> Ponzi, eres tu el redactor? me suena esa expresión como tuya. Asi que estas haciendo el trabajo gratis a algún periolisto.
> 
> Zeinal Bava, el 'Ronaldo de las telecos', se cruza de nuevo en el camino de Alierta - Noticias de Empresas



Tengo ganas a PT pero no me atrevo porque no se como quedara después de la fusión.Bava metió en su día un buen gol a Alierta con vivo,supo jugar sus cartas.A lp terminara creando valor en Oí, es solo cuestión de tiempo.Hay que tener telecos en cartera, es un sector históricamente de crecimiento(de doble dígito) pero como llevan 2-3 años sin crecer el mercado los tiene denostados, cotizan a precios relativos muy bajos...esta situacion no va a durar siempre


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Gracias por los tips!!!!
> Reviso rsi y bandas en Abengoa



a ver qué le parece ::

pero haga lo que quiera


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> TEF yo creo que va a ser la que tire del ibez o lo mantenga esta semana
> creo que fácil 12.20-12.36-12,76
> además ha superado el canal bajista, como acs, acciona, etc.... el tema es ver quién tiene más potencial de crecimiento
> 
> ...



Gracias!!!!!

Y algun consejo? aparte de telefonica

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 14:36 ----------

Que tal acciona?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Abengoa, según lo veo (Alfayate style)
> 
> Abengoa está atacando máximos de 52 semanas (2.69), hay volumen, el sector al cual pertenece Abengoa pasa a ser fuerte, lo único que falla es que no hay mano fuerte comprando ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



Todo sea hablar y que mañana se dispare, pero Abengoa parece subir por inercia del mercado y su sectorial. Si fuese para entrar yo buscaría otro valor con mas fuerza.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> además ha superado el canal bajista, como acs, acciona, etc.... el tema es ver quién tiene más potencial de crecimiento



Acciona la vengo siguiendo hace unos dias, lástima que no me decidiera a entrar :ouch: ahora creo que hay alguna oportunidad mejor, aunque bueno, también tenemos aquello de abrazar tendencias y eso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> 3.000 ??? :8::8::8:
> OMG !!! !!! !!!





bertok dijo:


> Con tanto papelote tintado que están imprimiendo ........ es difícil que lo lleven tan abajo.
> 
> Pero el hostión está asegurado.
> 
> A los gamblers del hilo, ya mayoría, se la traerá floja porque saldrán de mercado en pico de ganancias ::::::



Habla de 3300 para 2023 in JalJ style

JalJ is Jostia a la Japonesa 8:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ene 2014)

Al final con la azucarera como hemos quedado? 
Suedzucker está en mínimos pero parece haber roto una tendencia. Está para entrar?

Ponzi, se que has hecho tus números, pero al final no me eh enterado de sí es una buena opción o de sí hay que seguir esperando


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Al final con la azucarera como hemos quedado?
> Suedzucker está en mínimos pero parece haber roto una tendencia. Está para entrar?
> 
> Ponzi, se que has hecho tus números, pero al final no me eh enterado de sí es una buena opción o de sí hay que seguir esperando



Reocrdaba que habían hablado de ella por aquí, pero no sabía que aún la estuvierais siguiendo :XX:

Yo entré a 19,20 pero debo decir que tras una primera alegría, la sesión del viernes ha sido muy mala y deja un aspecto técnico bastante peor, sin casi manos fuertes y parece que ha roto tendencia bajista pero ojo, porque como cierre por debajo de 19.33 mañana volvería a esa senda. 

Para entrar yo personalmente me esperaría un par de días al menos, pero si alguno de los maestros del foro tiene una opinión distinta estoy ansioso de escucharla.

De todas formas, a mp yo creo que es una inversión bastante menos arriesgada que cualqueir chicharro patrio. Aunque ya sabemos que seguro en esta vida no hay nada.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Al final con la azucarera como hemos quedado?
> Suedzucker está en mínimos pero parece haber roto una tendencia. Está para entrar?
> 
> Ponzi, se que has hecho tus números, pero al final no me eh enterado de sí es una buena opción o de sí hay que seguir esperando



La azucarera?Esta a precios muy atractivos,el problema es que depende demasiado de la legislacion europea.A mi no me gustan las commodity,aunque a det precios pueden ser inversiones interesantes.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

yo mañana una vez que los de chicharros.info se han salido entraré en los mínimos que marcará mañana. 

ercros digo. y cuando vuelvan a decir de entrar, salir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

:: ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

Viendo los numeros de la azucarera de Chinito debe ser una de las lideres del mercado,los ultimos años siempre ha tenido flujos de caja positivos.Sobre como valorarla...El fcf se mueve entre 200-500 mill multiplicado por 15 son 3000-7500 mill y como apenas tiene deuda tampoco hace falta restar nada aunque con las pensiones creo que llega a 1x ebitda.Una valoracion sensata puede ser la mitad del multiplicador fcf , unos 5250 mill.Cuanto mas cerca este de una valoracion de años malos mas margen de seguridad habra.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ene 2014)

La azucarera me gusta, a ver si Chinito nos dice desde cuando la lleva y que planes tiene para la empresa:

Otra que me gusta para 2014 es Arcelor. Resulta como una de las empresas menos revalorizadas en 2013 pero en realidad viene de romper una tendencia bajista muy importante. Si se confirma este giró este puede ser su año.
Alguien apuesta por ella?

Yo después del 27 de enero cuando Apple presente resultados y caso de ser tan buenos como promete, me ire bajando de las manzanas para subirme en el acero.

Las Imtech, por supuesto, son otra apuesta a largo y las Bankia a dónde me lleven.

La paciencia la tengo colocada en el carbón. Y tendré la paciencia necesaria::


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2014)

GT acabo de ver el vídeo. ¿De cuándo es? ¿2013?

No veo a corto el escenario que pronostican, soy de la opinión de que los ciclos y el AT son medios tan fiables y esotéricos como tirar las cartas. Respecto al tema demográfico tienen razón, pero mira lo que hizo el PP en España, abrió la puerta a toda la chusma mundial, eso se puede volver a hacer y entrará la sobrepoblación africana y asiática. Si quieren mano de obra lo tienen fácil.
Respecto a la deflación no lo veo, al menos en el día a día, los alimentos cada vez están más caros y si los indicadores anuncian una bajada de los precios es simplemente porque han tocado la fórmula hasta que les ha dado el número que ellos quieren. La realidad es que llevamos todo este siglo con una inflación por encima del 10%.
En cuanto al oro a 750$.... WTF!!!! ¿ha sacrificado un cordero y ha leído en sus vísceras la cotización?

Sin tener un gabinete económico detrás te diré que veo yo:
1. 2014 será un año alcista, y en lo económico mejor que 2013. Es posible que 2014 sea mejor que 2015 y posteriores, eso lo discutiremos en enero del año que viene, pero seguro que este año va a ser mejor que el anterior aunque estemos en el vértice intermedio de la *W*
2. Si apuestas contra la FED, el BCE y el BoJ tienes todos los números para perder.

A partir de aquí y teniendo en cuenta que tenemos una visibilidad de acontecimientos de seis meses y que hasta ahí no se ve ningún crash vamos a seguir subidos en el tren de la tendencia. Como dice Janus, hogos antes que celebro ::
Han caído España, Portugal, Grecia, Irlanda, Chipre.... Italia y Francia están muy jodidas y nos seguirán muy pronto. Hay un problema de recesión, demografía y deuda que se agudiza cada día que pasa, pero aquí lo importante no es que va a suceder, sino cuándo va a suceder y desde que sabes que algo va a pasar hasta que acontece sobra tiempo para que te arruines.
Winter is coming, but meanwhile LONG is the way. 
You know nothing Jon Snow


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> GT acabo de ver el vídeo. ¿De cuándo es? ¿2013?
> 
> No veo a corto el escenario que pronostican, soy de la opinión de que los ciclos y el AT son medios tan fiables y esotéricos como tirar las cartas. Respecto al tema demográfico tienen razón, pero mira lo que hizo el PP en España, abrió la puerta a toda la chusma mundial, eso se puede volver a hacer y entrará la sobrepoblación africana y asiática. Si quieren mano de obra lo tienen fácil.
> Respecto a la deflación no lo veo, al menos en el día a día, los alimentos cada vez están más caros y si los indicadores anuncian una bajada de los precios es simplemente porque han tocado la fórmula hasta que les ha dado el número que ellos quieren. La realidad es que llevamos todo este siglo con una inflación por encima del 10%.
> ...




R3v3, relacionar la economía con los hábitos de consumo de la gente no lo veo magufada alguna. Y si encima los relacionas con la generación de mayor tamaño de la historia menos aún. Y bueno, ¿tu crees que como está el patio en España vana dejar entrar a más gente?¿Ves cambiar la política inmigratoria usana para dejar a entrar a chusma? Si incluso la inmigración de mano de obra cualificada es jodida....

Respecto a lo de la deflación. Perfectamente pueden subir los alimento y energía y deflacionar el resto (vivienda, bonos, acciones, metales, bienes de equipo....). [¿o no? a veces me paso de listo 8:] Lo de tocar la fórmula está claro que la tocan, pero no mucho con respecto a la base de 2007, o eso me parece a mi.







Pero recuerda que estamos a estos niveles de IPC *después de subir el iva*.


Con el tema del oro... pues supongo que lo considera burbuja y que puede llegar a ese precio en la fase de _despair_, quien sabe.


Respecto a que vaya ser un año alcista, puede. PEro lo tambores de guerra (de deuda) suenan por todos lados. Que si el Reino debe pedir 240MM€, nah un 25% del PIB este año. Eso contando que el PIB sea el real y no el juancarlosbarbiano, que entonces se pediría un tercio del pib. Con dos cojones. Y eso en el mejor de los escenarios en el que no se deba hacer un segundo rescate a la banca. Tambores de guerra en el Deutsche algo que no ha podido pagar a ciertos bancos italanos por unas repos al 5% o asi...). El SAN ganando un tercio de lo que tito botín bravuconeaba que iban a ganar con las compras usanas. _añado: Bankia cotizando una burrada comparado a lo que pone el libros, el POP anotándose beneficios de no se sabe muy bien donde, la morosidad por las nubes..._ No sé. Yo alcista no lo veo, pero bueno, soy un gacelote venido a más por tener un blog 

Y apostar en contra yo no lo haré, ¿pero crees que los bancos centrales van a poder ampliar ad-eternun los balances? Eso implicaría destruir su moneda [¿o no?] 

En fin, timing is timing como bien dices.


And true it is, i don't know a fucking shit :ouch:


----------



## Crash (12 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 2. Si apuestas contra la FED, el BCE y el BoJ tienes todos los números para perder.



Permítame añadir a esa frase "si la FED, el BCE y el BoJ supieran lo que están haciendo". Lo que ha hecho esta gente es un experimento.

Fed's Bill Dudley: The Fed Doesn't Fully Understand How QE Works | Zero Hedge



> "We don't understand fully how large-scale asset purchase programs work to ease financial market conditions"











ZeroHedge dijo:


> The good news: it only took $4+ trillion in Fed "assets" for the central bank to understand it had no idea what it was doing.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2014)

Buena 

Aquí planeando que hacer mañana, esta vez no entro en la conga de prisa.... no.

Sin embargo agradecería opiniones sobre Europac.... ya se que no la mencionan en este foro, no se porqué, pero a mi una empresa que se dedica a carton para embalajes me sugiere al "canario de la mina"... Si supera los 4,07 creo que subiré al tren.

Como complemento de Blue chip esta semana toca TEF...

y sigo en la conga de bankias pero solo con la mitad, asi que vuelvo a mi avatar (Hiss... está vez no ha habido gafe :

Suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Permítame añadir a esa frase "si la FED, el BCE y el BoJ supieran lo que están haciendo". Lo que ha hecho esta gente es un experimento.
> 
> Fed's Bill Dudley: The Fed Doesn't Fully Understand How QE Works | Zero Hedge




Pero es que nunca han sabido lo que hacían....


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sin embargo agradecería opiniones sobre Europac.... ya se que no la mencionan en este foro, no se porqué, pero a mi una empresa que se dedica a carton para embalajes me sugiere al "canario de la mina"... Si supera los 4,07 creo que subiré al tren



Recuerdo una vez que la nombré aquí, estaba en 3,9 y ese mismo día subió 10 cents  pero a los 2 días volvió a ese nivel, es un valor muy muy estable y aburrido.

Yo sin embargo me estaba fijando en Zeltia o Reno Medici, las 2 tienen buena pinta técnica ienso: agradecería opiniones sobre todo sobre la primera.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Recuerdo una vez que la nombré aquí, estaba en 3,9 y ese mismo día subió 10 cents  pero a los 2 días volvió a ese nivel, es un valor muy muy estable y aburrido.
> 
> Yo sin embargo me estaba fijando en Zeltia o Reno Medici, las 2 tienen buena pinta técnica ienso: agradecería opiniones sobre todo sobre la primera.



Reno no entre que la recomiendan en chicharros, porque les gustan tanto valores que con cuatro duro se manipulan?


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Recuerdo una vez que la nombré aquí, estaba en 3,9 y ese mismo día subió 10 cents  pero a los 2 días volvió a ese nivel, es un valor muy muy estable y aburrido.
> 
> Yo sin embargo me estaba fijando en Zeltia o Reno Medici, las 2 tienen buena pinta técnica ienso: agradecería opiniones sobre todo sobre la primera.



Me atrevo a opinar, pero sin subir el gráfco que no se :o 

Zeltia tiene la resistencia en 2,8, la semana pasada entro un volumen similar al que tuvo en su útimo máximo a final de septiembre y no consiguio superarlo durante los cuatro días que estuvo intentandolo... o lo supera o se va para abajo...

Como yo estoy aún en parvulitos no puedo hablarle ni del estocastico ni del comechichis.

Que los profes me corrijan!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero recuerda que estamos a estos niveles de IPC *después de subir el iva*.



Vamos a ver, ¿cómo puedes creerte esos datos de inflación cuando con la entrada del Euro en 2001 se dijo que la inflación fue del 2,7% cuando la realidad superaba el 50%?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a que vaya ser un año alcista, puede. PEro lo tambores de guerra (de deuda) suenan por todos lados. Que si el Reino debe pedir 240MM€, nah un 25% del PIB este año. Eso contando que el PIB sea el real y no el juancarlosbarbiano, que entonces se pediría un tercio del pib. Con dos cojones. Y eso en el mejor de los escenarios en el que no se deba hacer un segundo rescate a la banca. Tambores de guerra en el Deutsche algo que no ha podido pagar a ciertos bancos italanos por unas repos al 5% o asi...). El SAN ganando un tercio de lo que tito botín bravuconeaba que iban a ganar con las compras usanas. _añado: Bankia cotizando una burrada comparado a lo que pone el libros, el POP anotándose beneficios de no se sabe muy bien donde, la morosidad por las nubes..._ No sé. Yo alcista no lo veo, pero bueno, soy un gacelote venido a más por tener un blog



Todos sabemos que la deuda de España no se puede pagar, en realidad la deuda de ningún país OCDE es asumible. Pero ahí estamos, con la prima en mínimos y subastas con x3 o x4 demanda sobre oferta y con un señor en Frankfurt armado con un arsenal y diciendo que no dudará en utilizarlo si alguien se pasa de la raya. 
Las autoridades monetarias están defendiendo una realidad imposible, el problema es quien es el primero en mover ficha, no estamos hablado de Soros contra el BoE, estamos hablando de FED+BCE+BoJ+others y se les puede hacer caer, pero antes se llevarán a muchos HF por delante y ¿qué prisa pueden tener GS o JP en arriesgarlo todo a corto cuando pueden continuar ganando a largo?

El canario sigue cantando, la música continua sonando en el Titanic. Si te lanzas ahora al agua vas a palmar, hay que seguir bailando mientras en la pista no haya agua y es lo que voy a hacer en 2014.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

*ojos antes que cerebro*, do not forget it!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Reve, es que ahora, en mi opinión, les interesa que la inflación sea alta y no lo está, consiguiendo. Les interesa para poder pagar la deuda. El PIB real se va al carajo, y no consiguen inflación.... ::








Y sospecho que no hay que luchar contra la FED-BCE-BoJ y others a la vez. ¿Acaso crees que sus intereses son coindidentes? La guerra de divisas o se para o se los (nos) lleva a todos por delante.

Pero es como tu dices, el timing es lo importante, lo demás blablabla


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

Yo si que creo que va a venir inflacion pero intuyo que no como estamos acostumbrados,solo en determinados paises,activos y factores productivos.A excepcion de España hay partes de la economia mundial que van como un tiro,Usa y China estan creciendo a lo bestia,esta misma semana China ya ha superado a Usa como primera potencia en transporte de mercancias.Las ventas de coches igual diaparadas,la tecnologia tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.Los unicos que estan agonizando por falta de oxigeno son aquellos que dependen del consumo interno en España.Veo mas factible un mundo como Elysium o In time con dos realidades que un Madmax


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Reno no entre que la recomiendan en chicharros, porque les gustan tanto valores que con cuatro duro se manipulan?



Buen argumento ::

Respondiendo a la pregunta, Reno me saltó en mi screener de PRT igual que Zeltia; no es que yo vaya buscando chicharros


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vamos a ver, ¿cómo puedes creerte esos datos de inflación cuando con la entrada del Euro en 2001 se dijo que la inflación fue del 2,7% cuando la realidad superaba el 50%?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no creeis que pueda haber un escenario tipo 2008 lb con caídas súbitaa? en mi opinión, si las hay, serán poco a poco, sostenidas en el tiempo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Ponzi...[he oido en ED que] en china hay una sobrecapacidad de la hostia. Ciudades construidas para millones de personas, infraestructuras construidas infrautilizadas con la esperanza que sean usadas en el futuro (esto me suena). Esos tampoco están tan bien como parece...

Los chinos han crecido la hostia, si. Pero han crecido como han crecido, precios bajos a costa de follarse su medioambiente y con condiciones de trabajo que aquí en europa la clasificarían de poco más que esclavitud. Ademñas, que los chinos tb han imprimido la hostia....

_Se va abé un foyón_....


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

Con china hay varias diferencias...1)El gobierno es propietario de gran parte de la riqueza del pais(telecos,petroleras,mineras...)Solo con dar un chasquido de dedos puede quitarse toda la deuda2)El consumo interno ha pasado desapercibido pero tu pon a 1000 y pico mill de chinos a consumir moviles de 20 eu ya veras la que lian.En general por estos dos factores creo que es una de las economias mas saneada del mundo.Compara esto con España, aqui poco queda por vender y el consumo interno ni esta ni se le espera


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

hace tiempo que no les traigo nada verdaderamente potente e ilusionante pero ha llegado el momento y ahí va.

[YOUTUBE]TWYcSBHfPTQ[/YOUTUBE]

we were young living for the moment ................


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buena
> 
> Aquí planeando que hacer mañana, esta vez no entro en la conga de prisa.... no.
> 
> ...



para mañana, deberían ser buenas para el resto de la semana,ercros, europac, natra (con esta es posible que no sea parcial porque la llevo ya) y TEF. Las que he mirado hasta ahora. 

Ahora, hay que entrar mañana a buen precio. Yo creo que el resto de la semana lo harán bien o muy bien.
El tema es a qué precio entrar.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 13:11 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi...[he oido en ED que] en china hay una sobrecapacidad de la hostia. Ciudades construidas para millones de personas, infraestructuras construidas infrautilizadas con la esperanza que sean usadas en el futuro (esto me suena). Esos tampoco están tan bien como parece...
> 
> Los chinos han crecido la hostia, si. Pero han crecido como han crecido, precios bajos a costa de follarse su medioambiente y con condiciones de trabajo que aquí en europa la clasificarían de poco más que esclavitud. Ademñas, que los chinos tb han imprimido la hostia....
> 
> _Se va abé un foyón_....



las ciudades chinas serán ocupadas, tranquilo:

noticias de ayer y hoy que no salen en las portadas de infantas y manifas:

Radiation jumps around Fukushima plant — Now ~1,000% previous levels — Tepco kept strontium-90 data secret for months — Officials knew of increase but ‘too busy’ to do anything — Gov’t holds Friday meeting ab

Radiation Expert: Fukushima plant out of control — Nuclear fuel now in ground, no way to get it back — Uranium washing out to sea — Continuous pollution of Pacific Ocean, more or less forever (AUDIO & VIDEO)

Official: Tepco has failed at Fukushima, no progress made — Tepco to change name, start new business — Tepco demands nuclear workers return payments, anger passed tipping point

Kyodo: Radiation surged at Fukushima, gov’t tells Tepco “take action” — Asahi: Fish found with “extremely high levels” of radioactive material 40 km from plant

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 13:12 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi...[he oido en ED que] en china hay una sobrecapacidad de la hostia. Ciudades construidas para millones de personas, infraestructuras construidas infrautilizadas con la esperanza que sean usadas en el futuro (esto me suena). Esos tampoco están tan bien como parece...
> 
> Los chinos han crecido la hostia, si. Pero han crecido como han crecido, precios bajos a costa de follarse su medioambiente y con condiciones de trabajo que aquí en europa la clasificarían de poco más que esclavitud. Ademñas, que los chinos tb han imprimido la hostia....
> 
> _Se va abé un foyón_....



las ciudades chinas serán ocupadas, tranquilo:

noticias de ayer y hoy que no salen en las portadas de infantas y manifas:

Radiation jumps around Fukushima plant — Now ~1,000% previous levels — Tepco kept strontium-90 data secret for months — Officials knew of increase but ‘too busy’ to do anything — Gov’t holds Friday meeting ab

Radiation Expert: Fukushima plant out of control — Nuclear fuel now in ground, no way to get it back — Uranium washing out to sea — Continuous pollution of Pacific Ocean, more or less forever (AUDIO & VIDEO)

Official: Tepco has failed at Fukushima, no progress made — Tepco to change name, start new business — Tepco demands nuclear workers return payments, anger passed tipping point

Kyodo: Radiation surged at Fukushima, gov’t tells Tepco “take action” — Asahi: Fish found with “extremely high levels” of radioactive material 40 km from plant


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

Tef vale 14,5-15 y poner que tarde en llegar 2-3 años, mas los dividendos no tengo ahora calculadora pero debe ser un 10%-12% anual mas o menos


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

Yo no sé por dónde irá el futuro pero coincido bastante con Reve.
Que se está imprimiendo a lo bestia, que el dinero genera burbujas que son como hongos nucleares en los mercados, que la deuda de los países es un saco sin fondo de la que se acabrán pagando sólo intereses, la mayor parte del dinero que se está creando cae en pocas manos y no llega a la economía real....
Sí todo eso es cierto y parece no tener una base sostenible.

Pero ¿que más da? No existe el dinero físico ni un patrón que lo garantice, son sólo meros apuntes contables. 
Cifras que se añaden o se borran, que no generan crecimiento ni estimulan la economía, sólo generan impuestos que van a parar a los estados y beneficios que van a parar a muy pocas manos. En ambos casos es como si ese dinero desapareciera:

-El 90% o seguramente más de los beneficios que genera ese dinero queda acumulado en pocas manos y no llega a la economía real, ergo no puede generar inflación. Unos pocos multimillonarios no generarán demanda suficiente como para producir cambios de precios significativos (aparte de que lo que compran está fuera del alcance de las masas). Como no pueden hacer otra cosa, es imposible que gasten ni una mínima parte de lo que acumulan, lo apuestan en su casino particular que son los mercados donde generan burbujas cíclicas. 

- Otra gran parte del dinero creado, el que se genera mediante la compra de deuda estatal a través de los bancos, retorna de nuevo a los estados vía impuestos y de ahí vuelve a los bancos centrales para cancelar las deudas. El dinero físico está desapareciendo, no circula, simplemente son apuntes que pasan de unas cuentas a otras hasta que al final la dilución mediante impuestos tipo IVA lo devuelve al mismo sitio. 
El precio de un producto en realidad tiene un 70% de costes financieros e impuestos, sólo el 30% es coste real. Es decir el 70% del dinero es aire y vuelve al aire.

No sé si me explico bien pero pensadlo. Se puede aguantar así hasta el fin de los tiempos. 
Final que vendrá marcada por la escasez de recursos, no de dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

¿Que se pueda seguir así hasta el infinito?

Que se lo digan a los romanos.... ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> no creeis que pueda haber un escenario tipo 2008 lb con caídas súbitaa? en mi opinión, si las hay, serán poco a poco, sostenidas en el tiempo



Los mercados tienen que ir donde les corresponde y es mucho más abajo de donde se encuentran actualmente.

Tarde o temprano alguien caerá en este circo de ocho pistas que tienen montando. Algún país dirá que no puede asumir el roll-over de deuda o algún gran banco dirá que no puede asumir el roll-over de deuda, y quebrarán y se desencadenará el pánico de Lehman, pero con los tipos bajos y la barra libre de liquidez que hay en todo el mundo actualmente no podemos llegar a esa situación.

Hay muchísimo dinero ávido de rendimiento y se ha perdido el miedo al riesgo. Primero se deben ver subastas de deuda que no se coloquen, después subidas de tipos y a continuación quiebras. Es un proceso lento que aún no se ha iniciado, tanto países como grandes empresas siguen colocando su deuda sin problemas, ¿habéis visto las preferentes perpetuas convertibles del Popular? Auténtica basura. Pues colocó entre inversores "cualificados" 500MM€ con una demanda de 1500MM€.

¿De verdad es el momento de ponerse corto?


----------



## xavigomis (12 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con china hay varias diferencias...1)El gobierno es propietario de gran parte de la riqueza del pais(telecos,petroleras,mineras...)Solo con dar un chasquido de dedos puede quitarse toda la deuda2)El consumo interno ha pasado desapercibido pero tu pon a 1000 y pico mill de chinos a consumir moviles de 20 eu ya veras la que lian.En general por estos dos factores creo que es una de las economias mas saneada del mundo.Compara esto con España, aqui poco queda por vender y el consumo interno ni esta ni se le espera



Pues esto no cuadra mucho con que la bolsa de china esté en mínimos de 5 o 6 años...

Algo falla ^^;


----------



## juanfer (12 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los mercados tienen que ir donde les corresponde y es mucho más abajo de donde se encuentran actualmente.
> 
> Tarde o temprano alguien caerá en este circo de ocho pistas que tienen montando. Algún país dirá que no puede asumir el roll-over de deuda o algún gran banco dirá que no puede asumir el roll-over de deuda, y quebrarán y se desencadenará el pánico de Lehman, pero con los tipos bajos y la barra libre de liquidez que hay en todo el mundo actualmente no podemos llegar a esa situación.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver quien ha comprado esa basura al Pop. Igual es otro banco amigo.

Yo creo que ningún país va hacer frente a sus deudas y todos lo saben. Occidente tiene la natalidad por el suelo dentro de 50 años el PIB español sera menor que el de ahora.


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que se pueda seguir así hasta el infinito?
> 
> Que se lo digan a los romanos.... ::



Los romanos se hundieron por viciosos, vagos y corruptos.
No por falta de oro.

Así como ya no no existe una línea de continuidad entre clases económicas, porque la clases medias desparecen, tampoco hay ya una linea de continuidad entre macro y microeconomía. Lo que pasa a nivel de bancos centrales y mercados está desvinculado de las microeconomías de subsistencia de la mayor parte de la población.
Que quiebra un estado, que quiebra un Lehman, pues malo para la gente que vive en ese país o para la que trabaja en ese banco, pero el rescate de ambos casos será el mismo y no provocará ninguna explosiónn en cadena: se apunta el debe y el haber en otro lado, como hemos visto que ya se ha hecho, se crea nueva deuda para que los rescatadores no tengan que rascarse los bolsillos, al bolsa cae una temporada con lo que los ricos son un poco menos ricos pero los pobre mucho más pobres... y a empezar de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Habría que ver quien ha comprado esa basura al Pop. Igual es otro banco amigo.
> 
> Yo creo que ningún país va hacer frente a sus deudas y todos lo saben. Occidente tiene la natalidad por el suelo dentro de 50 años el PIB español sera menor que el de ahora.




A menos que:


Hagan lo que están haciendo (inventarse las cifras)
Se aumente la productividad hasta cotas jamás imaginadas
Lleguen naves desde raticulín cargadas de hembras encinta en lugar de orígen.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Pues esto no cuadra mucho con que la bolsa de china esté en mínimos de 5 o 6 años...
> 
> Algo falla ^^;



En china no invierte el que quiere si no el que puede y le dejan.Ademas otro tema es que te dejen llevarte el dinero.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

sobre lo de prisas, yo no sé, pero calculand la entrada, la voy a poner un 5%-6% más abajo del cierre del viernes, y la pondré para toda la semana.

s2
si no cae hasta ahí, y la suben, que les aprovechen las plusvas, de verdad, otra vez trincaré.


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Habría que ver quien ha comprado esa basura al Pop. Igual es otro banco amigo.
> 
> Yo creo que ningún país va hacer frente a sus deudas y todos lo saben. Occidente tiene la natalidad por el suelo dentro de 50 años el PIB español sera menor que el de ahora.



La natalidad es verdad que cae y además es lógico que pase. Pero no necesariamente caerá el PIB, simplemente mejorará la productividad por trabajador. Una máquina controlada por una sola persona puede hacer el trabajo de 100 o de 1000 en eso no hay límite.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> hace tiempo que no les traigo nada verdaderamente potente e ilusionante pero ha llegado el momento y ahí va.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TWYcSBHfPTQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> we were young living for the moment ................



Muy animada.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Habría que ver quien ha comprado esa basura al Pop. Igual es otro banco amigo.
> 
> Yo creo que ningún país va hacer frente a sus deudas y todos lo saben. Occidente tiene la natalidad por el suelo dentro de 50 años el PIB español sera menor que el de ahora.



Para que queremos mas...Si la poblacion mundial no para de crecer.Yo no tengo la sensacion que me sobre espacio vital,cada dia veo mas gente y mas coches.Ya veras que risa cuando el agua no de para todos o nuestra propia basura inunde nuestras ciudades


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los romanos se hundieron por viciosos, vagos y corruptos.
> No por falta de oro.
> 
> 
> ...




Si se fueron a la mierda por eso. Intentaron salvar el imperio devaluando la moneda. La devaluaron hasta que nadie la quería porque no valía ni una caca de dromedario nubio. Ya sabe como terminaron.

En cambio, la sociedad occidental no es viciosa, ni vaga ni corrupta..... :: ::

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 20:53 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para que queremos mas...Si la poblacion mundial no para de crecer.Yo no tengo la sensacion que me sobre espacio vital,cada dia veo mas gente y mas coches.



Ponzi, ya hay muchas dudas que la población mundial no pare de crecer. Es una puta burbuja, y ya sabemos como terminan....


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2014)

...............


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si se fueron a la mierda por eso. Intentaron salvar el imperio devaluando la moneda. La devaluaron hasta que nadie la quería porque no valía ni una caca de dromedario nubio. Ya sabe como terminaron.
> 
> En cambio, la sociedad occidental no es viciosa, ni vaga ni corrupta..... :: ::



En cuanto a vicios hable por usté, que desayuna lomo rebozado en jamón serrano y además lo postea en un foro de lonchafinistas para regodearse.

El ejemplo de los romanos dejemoslo correr, no creo que sea muy aplicable a hoy en día.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

La ampliación del Canal podría acabarla Zurich Internacional de no haber acuerdo con GUPC - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## juanfer (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A menos que:
> 
> 
> Hagan lo que están haciendo (inventarse las cifras)
> ...











Tono dijo:


> La natalidad es verdad que cae y además es lógico que pase. Pero no necesariamente caerá el PIB, simplemente mejorará la productividad por trabajador. Una máquina controlada por una sola persona puede hacer el trabajo de 100 o de 1000 en eso no hay límite.



Dentro de 50 años seremos mas jubilados que activos, en casi todos los países occidentales. Los costes de la energía serán muy muy altos porque en 50 años la habremos malgastado casi toda. No creo ni que compense usar maquinas, a no ser para hacer comida.

Pero habrá tanta liquidez que igual se necesitan 2M€ para una barra de pan.

Este sera el panorama sino se corrige que no le veo la pinta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En cuanto a vicios hable por usté, que desayuna lomo rebozado en jamón serrano y además lo postea en un foro de lonchafinistas para regodearse.
> 
> El ejemplo de los romanos dejemoslo correr, no creo que sea muy aplicable a hoy en día.



Pues hay muchos que establecen muchos paralelismos entre el imperio romano y el usano.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

:fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En cuanto a vicios hable por usté, que desayuna lomo rebozado en jamón serrano y además lo postea en un foro de lonchafinistas para regodearse.
> 
> El ejemplo de los romanos dejemoslo correr, no creo que sea muy aplicable a hoy en día.



no es cierto, la caída del imperio romano es un proceso cíclico que atraviesan en mayor medida todos los grandes imperios. recordar que esta ocupa varios siglos, y la devaluación de su moneda fue solamente un síntoma de la enfermedad.


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La ampliación del Canal podría acabarla Zurich Internacional de no haber acuerdo con GUPC - eleconomistaamerica.com



Me has asustado Ane, he tenido una vision de la banca suiza reconvertida a constructores palilleros.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

añadir que el pronosticado periodo 2014-2016, ya ha llegado. otro clavo mas para el ataúd. lastima que aun queden muchos mas por meter, o no 

interesante unir estos dos puntos: se incrementan los balances de los bancos centrales, pero no llega la deseada inflación. ¿Para que quieren la inflación? Y olvídense del disparate de pagar las deudas diluyéndolas en inmensidad de papel de colores.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no es cierto, la caída del imperio romano es un proceso cíclico que atraviesan en mayor medida todos los grandes imperios. recordar que esta ocupa varios siglos, y la devaluación de su moneda fue solamente un síntoma de la enfermedad.



El problema es que cuando cayo el imperio romano la civilización retrocedió 500 años.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me has asustado Ane, he tenido una vision de la banca suiza reconvertida a constructores palilleros.



qué constructoras son accionistas de zurich?

es para meter mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> añadir que el pronosticado periodo 2014-2016, ya ha llegado. otro clavo mas para el ataúd. lastima que aun queden muchos mas por meter, o no
> 
> interesante unir estos dos puntos: se incrementan los balances de los bancos centrales, pero no llega la deseada inflación. ¿Para que quieren la inflación? Y olvídense del disparate de pagar las deudas diluyéndolas en inmensidad de papel de colores.




Explícate un poco más please. Mi limitado conocimiento me dice que:


Tu corres menos que un gato de escayola
Los problemas de deuda se solucionan restructurando la deuda o inflacionando


---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 21:58 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que cuando cayo el imperio romano la civilización retrocedió 500 años.



son retrocesos sanos....::


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no es cierto, la caída del imperio romano es un proceso cíclico que atraviesan en mayor medida todos los grandes imperios. recordar que esta ocupa varios siglos, y la devaluación de su moneda fue solamente un síntoma de la enfermedad.



Of course, la devaluación de la moneda no fue LA causa de la caída. Tampoco puede decirse que hubiera una sola causa; fue un conjunto de causas.

Salvando las distancias temporales (y por lo tanto, teniendo en cuenta las diferencias sociales, económicas y políticas entre esta época y aquella), yo si creo que se dan ciertas similitudes (insisto, adaptando aquellas situaciones al contexto actual)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que cuando cayo el imperio romano la civilización retrocedió 500 años.



y eso que no tenían ni pólvora. De haber tenido armas de destrucción masiva, vaya usted a saber como seria la actual historia.


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué constructoras son accionistas de zurich?
> 
> es para meter mañana



FCC esta a punto de lanzar una OPA sobre Zurich, o era Sacyr sobre el BBVA, que memoria la mia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Of course, la devaluación de la moneda no fue LA causa de la caída. Tampoco puede decirse que hubiera una sola causa; fue un conjunto de causas.
> 
> Salvando las distancias temporales (y por lo tanto, teniendo en cuenta las diferencias sociales, económicas y políticas entre esta época y aquella), yo si creo que se dan ciertas similitudes (insisto, adaptando aquellas situaciones al contexto actual)



Ahi está, sra. tocata hirstuta :X. 

Como he dicho antes, la devaluación fue un intento de salvar al imperio. Intentaron mantener/aumentar el gasto imperial y para eso necesitaron devaluar la moneda. 

8 striking parallels between the U.S. and the Roman Empire - Salon.com


----------



## egarenc (12 Ene 2014)

las previsiones de un rankiero :rolleye:







Visión del IBEX para 10 Años (2012 - 2022) - Imágenes

como era aquello? de aqui diez años, todos calvos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahi está, sra. tocata hirstuta :X.
> 
> Como he dicho antes, la devaluación fue un intento de salvar al imperio. Intentaron mantener/aumentar el gasto imperial y para eso necesitaron devaluar la moneda.
> 
> 8 striking parallels between the U.S. and the Roman Empire - Salon.com



Pueden sustituir imperio romano por imperio visigodo, o por reino de granada, o por imperio otomano... Como bien ha dicho LVECP, todos los grandes imperios pasan por las mismas fases: inicio-crecimiento-consolidación-decadencia-desaparición.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

la bolsa tiene poco de evidente por lo que las fórmulas de crecepelo no funcionan así como tampoco lo hacen las obviedades .....







........... tampoco funciona el echar los problemas hacia adelantes porque siempre se acaba la hoja de apuntes del banco en donde están los ahorros y se hace crack!!!! .....







.......... aunque no pueden negarme que algo de magia sí que tiene .............







........... pero no se dejen engañar, lo mejor siempre es el camino directo que no es otro que la desconfianza.







.... es ese no es otro que tener un criterio propio e ir modulándolo vía fine tuning con la experiencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

anda, ponga un acertijo de esos que se lo reviento en 15 mins.... ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Explícate un poco más please. Mi limitado conocimiento me dice que:
> 
> 
> Tu corres menos que un gato de escayola
> ...



1. razón llevas, la rodilla no me permite hecharme al monte cual conejo. Lo mio son las largas caminatas. :X

2. Estamos de acuerdo. Pero las cosas no son tan simples como la teoría. No se puede hiperinflacionar para diluir la deuda y que el actual "equilibrio" del sistema quede como hasta ahora, antes de llegar a ese punto, se crearían desequilibrios de tal magnitud que lo mas probable es que el asunto acabase en guerra. A tener en cuenta quien ostenta esa deuda, que pasaría con muchas entidades financieras y sus balances si esa deuda dejase de tener valor, fondos de pensiones....

edit: que estamos hablando de USA; no de zimbawe, esos si que podrian diluir su deuda y el mundo continuaría girando como si nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> 1. razón llevas, la rodilla no me permite hecharme al monte cual conejo. Lo mio son las largas caminatas. :X
> 
> 2. Estamos de acuerdo. Pero las cosas no son tan simples como la teoría. No se puede hiperinflacionar para diluir la deuda y que el actual "equilibrio" del sistema quede como hasta ahora, antes de llegar a ese punto, se crearían desequilibrios de tal magnitud que lo mas probable es que el asunto acabase en guerra. A tener en cuenta quien ostenta esa deuda, que pasaría con muchas entidades financieras y sus balances si esa deuda dejase de tener valor, fondos de pensiones....
> 
> edit: que estamos hablando de USA; no de zimbawe, esos si que podrian diluir su deuda y el mundo continuaría girando como si nada.



No es necesario hiperinflacionar, si tu deficit es del 3% GDP real y creces al 5% nominal tu deuda se puede reducir [ o me equivoco?]

Del extracto del _newsletter _de Mauldin: [_me ha parecido interesante]
_
_ The world has never experienced a major nation like Japan monetizing a significant portion of its debt. Weimar Germany, by contrast, was a defeated nation, did not print a reserve currency, and was not accorded the status that Japan has today. Further, Japanese industry brings its A game to the international competitive markets. Biggest head-to-head competitor with Japan? It's not Korea but Germany. And neither country will be happy when the yen is 150 to the dollar. It will be interesting to see the reactions around the world when it is 200 to the dollar. Stay tuned.

And then there is Europe. Again, I have written extensively about the debacle (another D) that is Europe. It is going to cost multiple trillions of euros for them to deal with their situation. Essentially, they either have to break up or mutualize their debts. They have to decide whether there will be a fiscal union as well as a monetary union. While I think they will make the hard decision and elect to remain as a monetary union, that course is not a given. The pain that will come from the required austerity in France and other countries is not to be sneezed at. The various nations of Europe will have to give up a measure of independence in their budgetary process in order to get Germany to agree to the mutualization of debt and unleash the hounds of the ECB.

The greatest impediment to getting such an agreement may not be in Germany; it may be in France. If Marine Le Pen is the answer, then the French are asking the wrong question. Her policies may have some appeal for the French, but they are ultimately disastrous for the European Union. National Socialism is not an answer that has worked well in Europe._​


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Of course, la devaluación de la moneda no fue LA causa de la caída. Tampoco puede decirse que hubiera una sola causa; fue un conjunto de causas.
> 
> Salvando las distancias temporales (y por lo tanto, teniendo en cuenta las diferencias sociales, económicas y políticas entre esta época y aquella), yo si creo que se dan ciertas similitudes (insisto, adaptando aquellas situaciones al contexto actual)



una de las grandes similitudes, es la tendencia de los que mandan/gobiernan, a querer mantener su actual status dentro del actual sistema. Estos nunca introducirán los cambios necesarios para salvar al mismo, ya que eso supondría su automutilacion, ademas de reconocer sus errores y su gran parte de culpa. Al contrario, tomaran medidas destinadas a mantener ese status que solo servirán a la larga para empeorar la situación.

eso sin tener en cuenta las similitudes que se podrian resumir en esa frase de ese mítico avatar de por aquí: pan y circo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buen argumento ::
> 
> Respondiendo a la pregunta, Reno me saltó en mi screener de PRT igual que Zeltia; no es que yo vaya buscando chicharros



Llevan una semana "calentado" el valor, es fácil entrar y quedarse enganchado.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Llevan una semana "calentado" el valor, es fácil entrar y quedarse enganchado.



el gráfico de reno se parece muuucho al de depec... digo al de codere



por cierto:

JP Morgan Chase y Wells Fargo presentan resultados el martes 
Bank of America el miércoles
Citi el jueves

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 16:17 ----------

Goldman cree que la Fed reducira compras en 10000 mlns euros en enero - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es necesario hiperinflacionar, si tu deficit es del 3% GDP real y creces al 5% nominal tu deuda se puede reducir [ o me equivoco?]
> 
> Del extracto del _newsletter _de Mauldin: [_me ha parecido interesante]
> _
> ...



para reducir el importe de la deuda, no puede haber déficit, sino superávit. Y con ese superavit, cancelas parte de la deuda. ienso:


razón lleva Mauldin, el follón que tenemos en la UE, es sideral. ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el gráfico de reno se parece muuucho al de depec... digo al de codere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por cierto nadie ha comentado:


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> anda, ponga un acertijo de esos que se lo reviento en 15 mins.... ::



Ahí va uno, si el IBEX y el SP500 doblan, quien ganará?. 

El primo Janus nunca dejará de sorprenderle!







Vete entrenando con los siguientes si te atreves pirata malote (te los pongo de niño pequeño eh?):














Les veo muy ocupados con temas esotéricos sobre cómo razonar el futuro macroeconómico etc.... Ya saben que aunque abogo por el "ojos antes que cerebro", he de decir que todo tiene un comienzo en lo evidente lo cual suele estar escondido muchas veces.

Olviden temas de reordenamiento mundial. No van a suceder. Todos los países tienen el mismo problema, que no pueden pagar lo que deben, por lo que todos van a ir en la misma línea. No se va a permitir de uno caiga y otros no. Ese es el motivo por el que USA seguirá donde está y por el que además "will take advantage of" para estar aún más arriba respecto a los demás.

Olviden a China, nadie va a dejar que una dictadura comunista gobierne esos mundos del señor. Está muy bien para los libros su track económico pero eso no va a pasar de ahí. El smart money nunca irá a China porque allí como que eso de la seguridad jurídica se lo pasan por el forro de los cohones. Es más, China caerá por tratar de ser el listillo de la clase. Es cuestión de tiempo que su economía evolucione y dejen de ser la fábrica del mundo. Es evidente que China apuesta su futuro por el oro ya que se está gastando los papelitos que tiene por excedentes de exportación en oro. Pero les va a salir rana porque esa jugada no funciona cuando el resto del mundo anda como anda.

Los usanos han andado más listos que el ajo. Rompieron hace 50 años el patrón oro por una razón muy evidente. Querían crecer industrialmente como bestias y tenían claro que el posicionamiento o supremacía sobre los demás reside en tener lo que otros no tienen. Tenían y tienen mucho petróleo etc.... pero echaron sus cuentas y vieron que su crecimiento económico se lo iba a comer enterito y no podían permitirse ir hacia un mundo en el que ellos eran los que no tendrían petróleo porque se lo habían gastado. Así que rápidamente entendieron que iban a tener que comprar el petróleo (ya que querían conservar el que tenían) y cayeron en la cuenta de que comprar mucho petróleo con unos dolares vinculados al oro les iba a dejar secos de oro por lo que esa no podía ser la táctica. Así que rompieron el patrón oro y se dedicaron a imprimir papellitos de colores con el que comprar petróleo. Eso en castellano llano es lo mismo que comprar petróleo "totally free and by the face". Necesitaban a unos pardillos a los que engañar para comprarse su preciado petróleo a cambio de una mierda de papelito y lo encontraron en los saudís prometiéndoles a cambio apoyo militar. No hay nada como que se junte el hambre y las ganas de comer. De esta forma, tendrían petróleo gratis, exportarían inflación por todo el mundo y crearían un mercado de exportación en el sector armamentístico de forma que volverían a recuperar muchos dólares con los que nuevamente comprar petróleo ya que todo no iba a ser imprimir papelitos (las reservas forestales mundiales tienen límite :. En el fondo, los usanos son ecologistas.

Ahora han visto, es decir recientemente, que ostia puta que se están subiendo a la parra con el precio del petróleo lo cual implica imprimir más y más con lo que la devaluación de dólar se acelera y el resto de países del mundo comienzan a cuestionarse si la mierda de papel se va a sostener. Así que al nigger se le ha encendido la campana y se pone a tirar de todo el petróleo que hasta el momento habían querido ahorrar cual tesoro golum. Así se desvinculan del resto del mundo y que los den por el culo a todos. Cuando todos tienen problemas, en eso los usanos han sido unos maestros porque no han permitido que sean solamente ellos los que tienen problemas, que cada perro se lama su cipote.

Alto y claro: los usanos se independizan energéticamente y conseguirán una brutal competitividad en precios que les permitirá reconstruir significativamente su estructura industrial de forma que crearán empleo y fomentarán el consumo desde una base real de ahorro. Mientras tanto, el resto de países, o muchos de ellos, se están dando cuenta de cómo acaba el juego de la silla cuando finaliza la música.

Pero es evidente que el petróleo es un bien muy preciado, sobre todo tener más que los demás y gastar menos que los demás por lo menos del petróleo propio, que no conviene malgastar. Por ello, previsiblemente lo que harán es dejar que durante una temporada el nigger vuelva a hacer que la industria autóctona sea competitiva ganando muchos cuerpos de ventaja sobre el resto de países para luego volver a poner el candado a las reservas estratégicas. Ahí es cuando volverá más fuerte que nunca el consumo de carbón (que siempre es barato aunque costase el triple que ahora) acompañado de avances espectaculares en la utilización de la tecnología para minorar o anular mayormente el impacto medioambiental que pudieran suscitar como fuente energética predominante.

Por eso, es por lo que anda bastante metido en Arch Coal y ANR. Elegir estas empresas y no otras no es casualidad. El rational es bastante sencillo.
-Tienen caja suficiente para aguantar solventemente las andanzas del nigger con el shale gas y el shale oil.
-Tienen actividad sobre el tipo de carbón que mayor margen de beneficio genera cuando los precios suben.

Vamos a ponerle un número. Ahora mismo, Arch Coal viene a tener un enterprise value de unos USD 4,98B en donde la capitalización es de USD 876,72M. A esta empresa la veremos en el próximo lustro con un EV de USD 10B con una deuda de USD 2B.
Ahora mismo, Alpha Natural Resources viene a tener un enterprise value de unos USD 3,73B en donde la capitalización es de USD 1,37B. A esta empresa la veremos en el próximo lustro con un EV de USD 12B con una deuda de USD 2B.

Señores, hay carbón para aburrir y tirar de su consumo es una forma fantástica de seguir conservando a buen recaudo un mar de petróleo y gas para cuando los demás se hayan pulido el suyo. Entonces sí que habrá un madmax en donde los usanos serán los que tengan petróleo a mogollón. Con ello, lo que harán es vendérselo a los países pobres a los que colocar sus iphones etc..... mientras que los usanos ya estarán sacando provecho de las fuentes de energía renovables gracias a que habrán resuelto adecuadamente el problema del almacenamiento.

He dicho.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 23:28 ----------

No se me duerman que hoy viene mucho tema.

[YOUTUBE]IVYWey5JvH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ene 2014)

Vozpopuli.com

Info de Prisa para el 2014.
Me sorprenden las menciones a la ley Wert y el beneficio de Santillana. 
Los primeros pasos en Brasil con el mundial son prometedores.
Vamos a ver como acaba la cosa y si disfrutamos este año de una buena conga.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

sobre PRS, en el otro foro de bolsa analiza un forero ilustre:




Prisa en la base del canal diario, sobre el 61,8% del primer impulso. En los otros fibos apoyados en la bajista del canal reboto en ambas ocasiones mas de un 20%.

Ademas apoyo en la central de bollinger diaria en un movimiento lateral, que ha servido para abrir la banda superior y que suba hasta el infinito mas quisiera yo.

Ala que esta es otra de las que conviene mantenerse alejado... a mi no me queda mas remedio que seguirla... - See more at: PRISA - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa






Me gusta: El posible pull al hchi en la base del canal, en la resistencia de los 0,38 y 61,8% del fibo. Es un punto que de rompernos ahora mostraria un signo de debilidad importantisimo.

No me gusta: Que es prisa, que es un chicharro mal gestionado por un presidente incompetente, y en tecnico, que el rsi nos esta mostrando un poco de debilidad, en parte normal por el toque a la parte alta del canal.

En fin, alejaros insensatos!!!! - See more at: PRISA - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## Tono (12 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pueden sustituir imperio romano por imperio visigodo, o por reino de granada, o por imperio otomano... Como bien ha dicho LVECP, todos los grandes imperios pasan por las mismas fases: inicio-crecimiento-consolidación-decadencia-desaparición.



Lo mismo que todas las novelas pasan por un planteamiento-nudo-desenlace pero no quiere decir que todas sean iguales, salvo en sus tres últimas letras: FIN.

Y todas las crisis, por muy distintas que sean, también tienen un FIN y luego se vuelve a empezar. No habrá ningún holocausto porque las bolsas se derrumben o todo el sistema bancario implosione como un agujerio negro. Simplemente se restablecerá un equilibrio que se había roto. 
Como en todas las crisis hay gente que se empobrece y otra que sale beneficiada, evolución natural se llama.

Una bomba nuclear ya lanzada no tiene solución, una epidemia mundial tampoco... unos cuantos billones de €/$ apuntados incorrectamente en un ordenador sí tienen solución, vaya si la tienen. ¿Llamamos crisis al riesgo de perder ahorros?¿que las acciones pierdan valor? pues que eso sea lo peor que nos pueda pasar.


----------



## Chila (12 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pueden sustituir imperio romano por imperio visigodo, o por reino de granada, o por imperio otomano... Como bien ha dicho LVECP, todos los grandes imperios pasan por las mismas fases: inicio-crecimiento-consolidación-decadencia-desaparición.



Lo que pasa es que las caidas vienen por causas diferentes, (crisis demográfica, estancamiento tecnológico, desmenbramiento social, sobreendeudamiento) aunque todas tienen un denominador común: Tienen uno o varios enemigos, y pocos aliados.

Si consideramos que la caída vendrá por la caída de los USA, en estos momentos no existen enemigos para los USA, y sus aliados, a pesar de las discusiones de los espionajes y demás, siguen fieles. El. día que haya un frente antiusano, retomamos el tema.

Hay USA para un siglo más, tranquilísimamente.

Respecto a la deuda, como todo el mundo tiene el mismo problema, ya se apañarán para que nadie pringue. Así nadie se hará pupa.

Eso cre...

---------- Post added 12-ene-2014 at 23:38 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Lo mismo que todas las novelas pasan por un planteamiento-nudo-desenlace pero no quiere decir que todas sean iguales, salvo en sus tres últimas letras: FIN.
> 
> Y todas las crisis, por muy distintas que sean, también tienen un FIN y luego se vuelve a empezar. No habrá ningún holocausto porque las bolsas se derrumben o todo el sistema bancario implosione como un agujerio negro. Simplemente se restablecerá un equilibrio que se había roto.
> Como en todas las crisis hay gente que se empobrece y otra que sale beneficiada, evolución natural se llama.
> ...



Estoy deacuerdo.
El frente ruso sí que era el Madmax.
Hay que relativizar un poco los problemas.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Vozpopuli.com
> 
> Info de Prisa para el 2014.
> Me sorprenden las menciones a la ley Wert y el beneficio de Santillana.
> ...



Así es, Santillana ha echado el polvo del siglo con una reforma educativa que obliga a cambiar en el próximo curso la friolera de 1,400 libros. Se las van a ingenirar para cambiar los gráficos de posición etc.... Así que la venta de libros irá viento a todo trapo. Quienes no conozcan este negocio, es el margen de los libros los que generan el pastizal que ganan y sobre todo la caja que sostiene al Grupo Prisa. El resto, negocios digitales etc..... está muy bien para tratar de demostrar al mundo que el negocio evoluciona ............................. pero el dinero se gana, y mucho, vendiendo libros a precios tasados por el gobierno o similar.

Pero para mí, lo sustancioso y realmente interesante del link del post anterior es la noticia sobre la supuesta insatisfacción de Sacyr. Cojonuda la siguiente cita:

“La ministra no defiende a Sacyr sino a una empresa que crea puestos de trabajo y, además, para españoles. De Sacyr y de esta obra dependen muchos proveedores así como *el empleo que generan*”.

Tócate los huevos moreno.


----------



## Namreir (12 Ene 2014)

El resto de S es 0, amigo Janus.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

santillana veremos si se la acaba quedando prisa



Candice Swanepoel tendrá la 'delantera' más cara del mundo - DonBalónRosa.com


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va uno, si el IBEX y el SP500 doblan, quien ganará?.
> 
> El primo Janus nunca dejará de sorprenderle!
> 
> ...




Aquí la gran pregunta es: cuando van a poner el candado?

Yo sigo dentro y ahí me quedo, que conste


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ene 2014)

La chica anterior viene con candado para atarla en cierta parte. Es curioso como nos engaña la lencería.


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El resto de S es 0, amigo Janus.



Fail, te voy a dar una pista.

Mira cual es el último número primo entre 0 y 365. Luego mira que fecha es ese número teniendo en cuenta que el 1 de enero es el día 1 del año y el 31 de diciembre es el día 365 del año. Al dígito del día resta y lo tendrás.
Como pista tienes que el día cuya posición en 0..365 es un día en el que no hay bolsa.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 00:08 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> santillana veremos si se la acaba quedando prisa
> 
> 
> 
> Candice Swanepoel tendrá la 'delantera' más cara del mundo - DonBalónRosa.com



No la pueden soltar porque vale mucho pero no lo suficiente como para que los bancos recuperen todo su pufo. El tema es que el Grupo Prisa no sobrevive sin el cash flow mensual que genera Santillana.

Pero todo se andará porque Grupo Prisa no es dueña de su destino.


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Ene 2014)

Los grandes ciclos a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad se repiten una y otra vez, continuamente han surgido y florecido imperios que no parecían tener fin y un día, sin más, se acabó. Y el imperio usano es otro más que evidentemente cumplirá la tradición y caerá. Como bien habéis comentado, no sabemos el momentum, puede que estemos a punto de verlo o puede que ni nuestros nietos lo hagan. Pero hay una gran diferencia en este imperio, LA GRAN DIFERENCIA, y es que les ha tocado manejar el timón en el gran avance técnico de la humanidad que ha dado lugar a la globalización, es decir, tienen EL BOTÓN para mandar todo a tomar por culo, de hecho, no siquiera son los únicos que lo tienen. 
Si el imperio romano hubiera contado con la posibilidad de llevarse por delante al resto del mundo, la historia hubiera sido diferente. Si el imperio usano se hunde, no retrocedemos 500 años, nos hundimos todos. Eso es lo que me lleva a pensar que, ya sea con hiperinflaciom, ya sea con secar de petróleo al resto del mundo, o imprimiendo hasta el indfinito, los usanos van a seguir a flote y además a la cabeza.

Aquí se va a quemar estopa hasta que veamos los dieciseismiles


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Fail, te voy a dar una pista.
> 
> Mira cual es el último número primo entre 0 y 365. Luego mira que fecha es ese número teniendo en cuenta que el 1 de enero es el día 1 del año y el 31 de diciembre es el día 365 del año. Al dígito del día resta y lo tendrás.
> Como pista tienes que el día cuya posición en 0..365 es un día en el que no hay bolsa.
> ...



El día es el 25 de diciembre que se corresponde con el numero primo 359. S es igual a 3.76×10^6654. Divide eso entre 19 y tendrás el resultado y también el resto. 

No te comprendí lo de restar al digito, quieres decir 359 - 25 ????

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 02:57 ----------

El de la docena de rosas, el gift está cortado Janus, oh Dios de los comienzos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Con el apalancamiento en máximos, el día que esto se de la vuelta no habrá dinero suficiente para asumir todas las pérdidas.
> 
> Es más, sabiendo como sabemos que la QE sólo sirve para hinchar precios de activos y no llega a la economía real, llegará el momento en que Yellen volverá a aumentar el programa a 85, 100 ó 170 mil millones de USD al mes, y ese movimiento será la prueba de que la Fed ha perdido el control y tú bien sabes las consecuencias que esto tendrá en las rentabilidades de la deuda USA.



Exacto.

Los índices ya no admiten ni largos ni medios plazos.

Puro gambling y que cada perro se lama su cipote

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 06:11 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo si que creo que va a venir inflacion pero intuyo que no como estamos acostumbrados,solo en determinados paises,activos y factores productivos.A excepcion de España hay partes de la economia mundial que van como un tiro,Usa y China estan creciendo a lo bestia,esta misma semana China ya ha superado a Usa como primera potencia en transporte de mercancias.Las ventas de coches igual diaparadas,la tecnologia tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.Los unicos que estan agonizando por falta de oxigeno son aquellos que dependen del consumo interno en España.*Veo mas factible un mundo como Elysium o In time con dos realidades que un Madmax*



Eso es el mad max para una de las partes, la mayoritaria.

A eso vamos de cabeza, ya estamos entrando. No todo el mundo está en el foro jugando a la bolsa, de hecho casi nadie.

La realidad está ahí fuera.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 06:20 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> para reducir el importe de la deuda, no puede haber déficit, sino superávit. Y con ese superavit, cancelas parte de la deuda. ienso:
> 
> 
> razón lleva Mauldin, el follón que tenemos en la UE, es sideral. ::



Nadie quiere apretarse el cinturón y hacer el esfuerzo de conseguir un superavit para bajar el importe de la deuda.

Lo que quieren como perracos es bajar su ratio vs el PIB y para ello necesitan 2 cosas:

1. - Inflar el denominador: PIB. Como hace España cuyo PIB es más falsa que la hombría del marrano.

2. - Que el deficit sea menor que el crecimiento nominal del PIB.

La economía de los últimos años es ciencia ficción generada a base de traer deuda del futuro y hacer apuntes contables.

O hacen quitas, extensiones de la deuda o se va a comer mierda por generaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es necesario hiperinflacionar, si tu deficit es del 3% GDP real y creces al 5% nominal tu deuda se puede reducir [ o me equivoco?]
> 
> 
> 
> ...






La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> para reducir el importe de la deuda, no puede haber déficit, sino superávit. Y con ese superavit, cancelas parte de la deuda. ienso:
> 
> 
> razón lleva Mauldin, el follón que tenemos en la UE, es sideral. ::





bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lvecp, bertok me ha ayudado a responderte. Fíjate que en mi post remarqué deficit sobre el GDP real y GDP nominal. Se puede pagar deuda incluso decreciendo realmente! Solo hace falta extraer esa riqueza del entorno vía inflación.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Banco de España pide a banca sacrificar beneficios en favor provisiones.-5Días


Ercros logra plusvalías de 1,2 millones tras vender Fosfatos de Cartagena a Timab Ibérica

Vamos ercros no me jodas. Que me entre la orden...


*Suedzucker: caen ventas y beneficios; reitera previsiones anuales*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Ene 2014)

Buenas idas. 

El viernes pillé unas TRE cuando parecía que superaba las 40. Luego no pudo, y hoy parece que lo vuelve a intentar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *Suedzucker: caen ventas y beneficios; reitera previsiones anuales*



Ya está en los 21 € !!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

Buenos y dulces dias,

para mi vale 23 euros.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y dulces dias,
> 
> para mi vale 23 euros.



Y para mi, desde ese precio las llevo y al final no piramidé ::


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2014)

Realmente, el trolibex es un indice de otro planeta.

Buenos dias y tal

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

ercros +5,2%
Gracias chicharros.info 

Codere -8%
Gracias Tupeche


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y para mi, desde ese precio las llevo y al final no piramidé ::



En su caso paciencia. Yo las llevo desde aproximadamente los 18,6. Solo me plantearia venderlas si se fueran por debajo de los 16 euros y comenzaran los profit warnings en los resultados. Creo que en la banda de los 22-23 euros esta su precio a dia de hoy. Si como ademas dicen el giro de la empresa hacia nuevos productos les esta beneficiando sin dejar de lado el azucar volveran los precios de los 30 euros. Pero esto ya es cotizacion ficcion.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Banco de España pide a banca sacrificar beneficios en favor provisiones.-5Días
> 
> 
> Ercros logra plusvalías de 1,2 millones tras vender Fosfatos de Cartagena a Timab Ibérica
> ...



Subidón de SZU y me salgo con casi 2 euros de beneficio por accion  quiero tener liquidez además para esta semana...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no lo entendí bien, pero no me provoques diciendo que se puede pagar deuda. En todo caso querrás decir reducir el ratio deuda/PIB.

si tomamos como base de lo que propones los actuales valores de españa, 1.000.000.000.000 PIB y 900.000.000.000 deuda: para que funcionase a esas cifras constantes, el PIB debería aumentar mas de un 50% en 10 años. Pasando el ratio de un 90% a un 70%.

La verdad es que a la practica, continuo sin ver ese tipo de escenario para una economía como la española y menos aun para una como la usana. pero poder, si se puede, los números están ahí que diría karanka.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

BANKIA: Natixis reitera infraponderar P.O: 1.04 EUR (vs. 0,79 ant.)

y el ibex vuelve a ser "especial"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no lo entendí bien, pero no me provoques diciendo que se puede pagar deuda. En todo caso querrás decir reducir el ratio deuda/PIB.
> 
> si tomamos como base de lo que propones los actuales valores de españa, 1.000.000.000.000 PIB y 900.000.000.000 deuda: para que funcionase a esas cifras constantes, el PIB debería aumentar mas de un 50% en 10 años. Pasando el ratio de un 90% a un 70%.
> 
> La verdad es que a la practica, continuo sin ver ese tipo de escenario para una economía como la española y menos aun para una como la usana. pero poder, si se puede, los números están ahí que diría karanka.



Lo mismo me equivoco, pero si:

- Debo 1000MM€ y gano 1000MM€ PIB nominal y la inflación está al 4% por lo que el PIB real será de 961MM€.
- Si mi déficit es del 2% del PIB real, son 19MM€
- PIB nominal-PIB real=39 MM€, 39MM€-19MM€=20 MM€ que disminuyo la deuda.


Esas son mis cuentas, pero soy un amateur en estas cosas y seguro que estoy metiendo la pata.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Ene 2014)

Me peponean mis TRE y mis Zeltia. ¡Amos coñoooo! Que empecemos bien el año...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me peponean mis TRE y mis Zeltia. ¡Amos coñoooo! Que empecemos bien el año...



la gente quiere su dividendo TRE

pero me temo que van a hacer una barrida pre-dividendo




Telefónica: diciembre mejor mes de su historia en clientes captados TV


----------



## inversobres (13 Ene 2014)

Vaya barriditas para seguir el camino. Gacelerio premium con pases vip. Que divertida primavera.

Asco de chicharreo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Ene 2014)

Como esto está muy aburrido, vamos a empezar a mojarnos: ¿hasta dónde llegará este rally del Ibex? 10.400? 10.500? 10.700? 

¿17.000? :8: ::


----------



## amago45 (13 Ene 2014)

Lo mejor de cada casta ... ... quiero decir casta .... quiero decir casa

Una quincena de grandes EMPRESAURIOS arropan a Rajoy en su viaje a Washington

Primeros ensayos de la foto de los empresaurios españoles en la escalinata de la Casa Blanca ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Al final he entrado en cie y acciona

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:16 ----------




Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Como esto está muy aburrido, vamos a empezar a mojarnos: ¿hasta dónde llegará este rally del Ibex? 10.400? 10.500? 10.700?
> 
> ¿17.000? :8: ::



Yo lo veo en los 11.500, pero habra sustos.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Viendo los numeros de la azucarera de Chinito debe ser una de las lideres del mercado,los ultimos años siempre ha tenido flujos de caja positivos.Sobre como valorarla...El fcf se mueve entre 200-500 mill multiplicado por 15 son 3000-7500 mill y como apenas tiene deuda tampoco hace falta restar nada aunque con las pensiones creo que llega a 1x ebitda.Una valoracion sensata puede ser la mitad del multiplicador fcf , unos 5250 mill. Cuanto mas se acerque a una valoración de años malos mas margen de seguridad habra.



Poniendo numeros al post de ayer


con 204 mill de acciones

3000 mill = 14,70 (Este es el peor escenario)

5250 mill = 25,73 (A largo esta seria una valoriación bastante buena ya que no cogemos ni los flujos de caja de la parte alta ni de la parte baja)

*Desde el precio de Chinito 18

38,88%

En 2-3 años = (18%-12% Anual)...No esta nada mal*

7500 mill = 36,76 (Esta es la parte alta, en las materias primas es cuestion de esperar, para llegar a estos precios ya es correr detras de la commodity)


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Lo mejor de cada casta ... ... quiero decir casta .... quiero decir casa
> 
> Una quincena de grandes EMPRESAURIOS arropan a Rajoy en su viaje a Washington
> 
> Primeros ensayos de la foto de los empresaurios españoles en la escalinata de la Casa Blanca ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Crash (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda novedad.

[YOUTUBE]Qnj4ANSGfzY[/YOUTUBE]

:o


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Ane, como ve prisa entrar ahora es correr detras o hay recorrido?


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Al final he entrado en cie y acciona
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:16 ----------
> 
> ...



hombre nam! Yo CIE la espero en 7.70 el viernes aprox.


----------



## inversobres (13 Ene 2014)

Vamos a echar una caña a los 10400 a ver que pasa. Para el vencimiento la tengo en 500-700 aprox.

Ale a ampuero.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, como ve prisa entrar ahora es correr detras o hay recorrido?



las prisas nunca son buenas, y en prisa menos

yo mantengo mi orden abajo...

0.389 es el máximo del viernes. no ha roto nada aún.

como ercros, no ha roto nada, es el máximo de la semana pasada


fijese en la horquilla de hoy del mayor truño de las consultoras: tecnocom ::


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hombre nam! Yo CIE la espero en 7.70 el viernes aprox.



Ya veremos, queria vender Abertis y cambiar posiciones, asi que decision salomonica 50% y 50%.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:35 ----------

En cualquier caso, que baje a 7,7 no me preocupa.


----------



## inversobres (13 Ene 2014)

Alla vamos, de 100 en 100 pipos diarios.

Queda menos para el sequester. Teatro de primavera. Por la gloria de bankia.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

allá va TECNICAS otra vez!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

Entro, veo mis chicharros en verde y me voy.
Esas sacyres me arreglan la cuesta de enero...


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Y sin ayuda de los mericanos, y sin movimientos en el bono. Cuando el interes del bono a 10 años se desplome por debajo del 3% (y si lo hace) vamos a flipar con las subidas en el IBEX.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y sin ayuda de los mericanos, y sin movimientos en el bono. Cuando el interes del bono a 10 años se desplome por debajo del 3% (y si lo hace) vamos a flipar con las subidas en el IBEX.



igual lo que vemos está tarde es un reversal como USA venga muy tocapelotas



Prisas intentando romper resistencias.... GRRRRR


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2014)

Estas no aguantan hasta finales de febrero...en cuanto pueden meten un ordago para arriba

Imtech


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual lo que vemos está tarde es un reversal como USA venga muy tocapelotas
> 
> 
> 
> Prisas intentando romper resistencias.... GRRRRR



Cuando se de la vuelta pueden desplomarse 300 puntos en menos de 48 horas, el IBEX es un chicharro y funciona como tal.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:45 ----------

Pero por ahora todos ganando, y todos felices, que facil es ganar dinero con mercados alcistas. Mas jodido es gestionar un mercado bajista y abrir posiciones en corto.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisas intentando romper resistencias.... GRRRRR



Go prisa go :Baile: a ver si al menos se acerca a mi precio de compra :ouch:

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:47 ----------

Aneee esas técnicas! :::::: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Go prisa go :Baile: a ver si al menos se acerca a mi precio de compra :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 10:47 ----------
> 
> Aneee esas técnicas! :::::: :ouch: :ouch:



El único que me jode los planes es Natra y Europac. Uno debería subir y el otro bajar. Y están planos.... GRRRRR

Tendré que revisar mi "sistema"


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

¿El comechichis no funciona?


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El único que me jode los planes es Natra y Europac. Uno debería subir y el otro bajar. Y están planos.... GRRRRR
> 
> Tendré que revisar mi "sistema"



Pues tu sistema para mi gusto es muy pero que muy fiable. Lo que no puedes pretender es que te dé un 100% de aciertos porque eso no puede existir en un mercado tan manipulado como el hispanistani. Todo lo que dé un rendimiento por encima del ibex, para mí es un sistema válido.

Además, tanto natra como europac pueden acabar haciendo lo que dices, el problema como siempre es el timing. Aunque en el caso de los embalajes, es que esa empresa es aburriiiiidisima, es superestable. Me temo que mientras no haya alguna noticia relevante, ese valor se va a mover más bien poco.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 11:12 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El comechichis no funciona?



El comechichis es superfiable pero tiene 1 problema muy gordo para mi gusto: confirma muy tarde tanto la entrada como la salida, por lo que ahí se pierde un buen margen. Eso sí, he tenido que rebuscar bastante para encontrar alguna excepción donde se den las 5 señales de entrada y las de salida sean por debajo del precio de entrada.

Por tanto hay que combinarlo con otros indicadores más comunes que puedan ir previendo la entrada o la salida, pero claro, al ser menos fiables podemos hacer malas entradas, como me pasó a mi con Prisa.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas no aguantan hasta finales de febrero...en cuanto pueden meten un ordago para arriba
> 
> Imtech



Ponzi, hay algún cambio en la directiva que haga tener esperanzas?
A qué se puede deber la recuperación y las expectativas puestas por Bestinver?
Está a ojo de buen cubero me parece una excelente candidata para dejarla este año que tenga recorrido.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues tu sistema para mi gusto es muy pero que muy fiable. Lo que no puedes pretender es que te dé un 100% de aciertos porque eso no puede existir en un mercado tan manipulado como el hispanistani. Todo lo que dé un rendimiento por encima del ibex, para mí es un sistema válido.
> 
> Además, tanto natra como europac pueden acabar haciendo lo que dices, el problema como siempre es el timing. Aunque en el caso de los embalajes, es que esa empresa es aburriiiiidisima, es superestable. Me temo que mientras no haya alguna noticia relevante, ese valor se va a mover más bien poco.
> 
> ...






siempre lo combino con cocacola

sobre europac:
El grupo Europac construirá una fábrica de cartón ondulado en Marruecos


natra ya reacciona  un poco 
como las PRISAS


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> como las PRISAS



Espero que las caritas con lo de PRisa sea porque se te escapa el tren, cualquiera diria que quieres que los pasaPriseros palmemos pasta ::

Por cierto, habeis visto las Reno medici? :fiufiu: si al final mi sistema a veces da buenas señales y todo :: eso sí, huelga decir que no entré.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

¿Hasta donde veis recorrido a Prisa?


----------



## davinci (13 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde veis recorrido a Prisa?



"Claramente", hasta 1€


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde veis recorrido a Prisa?



Si hacemos caso del Fibo, a mí me sale que tiene paradas en .417, .457 y .498, que fue el 2º máximo el 15 de octubre. Aún quedaría el 100% en .629 pero creo que es un tanto utópico al menos a corto ::

La verdad es que no tengo nada claro si subirá, bajará o se mantendrá. Pero si toca alzas, habrá que estar atento al .417 y ver si lo rompe, y ahí tomar una decisión.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

Gracias Hannibal. Estaremos al tanto. Creo que medio hilo estará muy pendiente, jeje


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Espero que las caritas con lo de PRisa sea porque se te escapa el tren, cualquiera diria que quieres que los pasaPriseros palmemos pasta ::
> 
> Por cierto, habeis visto las Reno medici? :fiufiu: si al final mi sistema a veces da buenas señales y todo :: eso sí, huelga decir que no entré.



a mi me daba un mínimo el viernes u hoy lunes
pero mi orden ahí se queda por 5 días

no es ni medio normal que el estocastico se salga por abajo en los 50 y que rebote ahí. sigo pensando que esto no lleva a ninguna parte, tiene que caer

y Ercros acaba de llegar al precio tope del Kumo. 0,548 segun komechichi deberia caer un poco


edito: la vela al final del dia de tecnocom va a ser la mayor del MC hoy sin duda :XX:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, hay algún cambio en la directiva que haga tener esperanzas?
> A qué se puede deber la recuperación y las expectativas puestas por Bestinver?
> Está a ojo de buen cubero me parece una excelente candidata para dejarla este año que tenga recorrido.



Claro que hay esperanzas, el nuevo CFO viene de otra reestructuración que termino en un tiempo record. Es un negocio que no esta nada mal con roces en algunas areas del 20% y que esta cotizando a múltiplos muy bajos si lo comparamos con su competencia, ademas practicamente ninguna otra empresa tiene semejante integracion vertical asi como diversificación geografica


Imtech

Siendo muy conservadores y sin tener en cuenta la calidad del negocio la empresa saneada vale 3,5-4 , para que llegue a este precio le doy un margen de 2-3 años, desde 2,28 estamos hablando:

2-3 años = (24%-15%) anual

Ojo sin contar los dividendos



BILFINGER SE (GBF:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Pero es que nos vamos a la competencia y mirar a que multiplos cotizan

PER 20


----------



## egarenc (13 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas no aguantan hasta finales de febrero...en cuanto pueden meten un ordago para arriba
> 
> Imtech



imtech de mi vida! A ver si alguien puede indicar los puntos clave del valor.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Gamesa vende dos parques eólicos en Alemania de un total de 18,5 MW de potencia


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues hay muchos que establecen muchos paralelismos entre el imperio romano y el usano.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> :fiufiu:



¿Nerón y BinLaden son familia? :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Nerón y BinLaden son familia? :8:



Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro que hay esperanzas, el nuevo CFO viene de otra reestructuración que termino en un tiempo record. Es un negocio que no esta nada mal con roces en algunas areas del 20% y que esta cotizando a múltiplos muy bajos si lo comparamos con su competencia, ademas practicamente ninguna otra empresa tiene semejante integracion vertical asi como diversificación geografica
> 
> 
> Imtech
> ...





egarenc dijo:


> imtech de mi vida! A ver si alguien puede indicar los puntos clave del valor.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Los buenos negocios hoy en dia se estan pagando caros, presumiblemente conforme los bonos suban el interes esos per iran a la baja. El problema de imtech es que se esta sacando de encima un problema muy gordo, si pudieras trasladarnos a un escenario sin problemas, vendria a ser lo que la accion cotizaba hace mas de 1 año. 

A 2 euros es una gran compra, a los precios de parames un regalo, con paciencia y si acaso un stop loss tendreis frutos.


----------



## davinci (13 Ene 2014)

PRISA... ¡Yuhu, YUHU!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

Por qué algunos están esperando a las Imtech a Febrero?
Sucede algo en esas fechas para esperar?


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por qué algunos están esperando a las Imtech a Febrero?
> Sucede algo en esas fechas para esperar?



Para que hacienda no me cuenta la venta del año pasado, es un tema fiscal nada mas


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por qué algunos están esperando a las Imtech a Febrero?
> Sucede algo en esas fechas para esperar?



Cosas de montoro

Por cierto, alguien está preparando ya la conga de prisa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, agradeceria que si alguien tiene que tomar algun vuelo no lo haga en LHA despues de las dos ultimas sesiones que nos ha dado a aquellos que las vendimos en los 16 merkels.

Iberia al poder.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Ene 2014)

Tercer trade en los últimos 2 meses en Biosearch. No hay 2 sin 3.
Entro en 0.765. Objetivo los 0,8 y más allá.

En Natraceutical o rompe esta semana los 0.3 con alegría o me salgo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si hacemos caso del Fibo, a mí me sale que tiene paradas en .417, .457 y .498, que fue el 2º máximo el 15 de octubre. Aún quedaría el 100% en .629 pero creo que es un tanto utópico al menos a corto ::
> 
> La verdad es que no tengo nada claro si subirá, bajará o se mantendrá. Pero si toca alzas, habrá que estar atento al .417 y ver si lo rompe, y ahí tomar una decisión.



antes parada en 0.40 creo



Hannibal dijo:


> Espero que las caritas con lo de PRisa sea porque se te escapa el tren, cualquiera diria que quieres que los pasaPriseros palmemos pasta ::
> 
> Por cierto, habeis visto las Reno medici? :fiufiu: si al final mi sistema a veces da buenas señales y todo :: eso sí, huelga decir que no entré.




europac acabo de darme cuenta que ha abierto abajo y luego ha subido...
bueno, serán buenos esta semana el pac y el ecr




mi vi al eroski asé la comprah


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A 2 euros es una gran compra, a los precios de parames un regalo, con paciencia y si acaso un stop loss tendreis frutos.



Añadir además que el sector al que pertenece SXPSVC lleva tiempo siendo claramente alcista, con fuerza y que imtech hasta la semana pasada era bajista.

Yo esperaría un poco mas para dar tiempo a que confirmase el cambio de tendencia pero no dejaría de seguirla. Resumiendo, que si rompe la resistencia en 2,48 debería de ir a buscar los 3,84 como primera resistencia fuerte.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias Hannibal. Estaremos al tanto. Creo que medio hilo estará muy pendiente, jeje



Espero que no, con la de maestros que hay por aquí, que medio foro siga a un novato como yo sería peligroso ::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

venga hannibal. imtechmoku semanal y diario


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es ni medio normal que el estocastico se salga por abajo en los 50 y que rebote ahí. sigo pensando que esto no lleva a ninguna parte, tiene que caer



Tampoco era medio normal que en las SZU el viernes hubiera una estampida de leoncios, lo que daría a entender que los resultados serían pésimos y hoy habría guano del duro, y ya ves como comenzó. O en mi caso, como terminó, por una vez de forma positiva 


Después de lo de hoy Prisa seguro que corrige algo, pero nos toca esperar que no mucho. Y tendremos que ver al final de la sesión cómo cierra y si han entrado manos fuertes o no.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 12:50 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> venga hannibal. imtechmoku semanal y diario



Ahora voy a ello, anotado queda. Antes quería revisar Biosearch, me gusta que la gente vaya cantando entradas 

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 12:56 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Tercer trade en los últimos 2 meses en Biosearch. No hay 2 sin 3.
> Entro en 0.765. Objetivo los 0,8 y más allá.
> 
> En Natraceutical o rompe esta semana los 0.3 con alegría o me salgo.



Las Biosearch no las acabo de ver, por Tocomocho ya hace tiempo que habría que haber entrado (entre ,67 y ,71 dependiendo del día en que entráramos justo antes del puente de Diciembre). Sigue alcista, eso sí, pero las manos fuertes no acaban de entrar y está en sobrecompra, así que yo creo que me esperaría a que bajara a ,74 si somos muy impacientes, o incluso al mínimo del viernes, .73.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

o .69 y que cierre


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Si abren en rojo a las 15:30 esto va a caer a plomo.


----------



## Cascooscuro (13 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> PRISA... ¡Yuhu, YUHU!



Mierda...me sali esta mañana...


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Os leo con enorme interes


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Mierda...me sali esta mañana...



¿Abandonando la conga? Mal, mal, mal


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

rumores OPA a Gamesa


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

Parece que la barrera de los 0,40 se resiste.

Es alto el muro?

Vamos con la cooooonga!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> rumores OPA a Gamesa



Eso es que ghkghk tenía algo suelto y ha salido de compras


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

Me da hasta miedo subir este análisis mio de imtech por tocomocho, ya que es un valor muy conocido y seguro que el análisis tiene muchos errores, pero ahí queda. Espero que Ane me corrija.






http://imageshack.com/a/img132/1674/81lm.jpg


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me da hasta miedo subir este análisis mio de imtech por tocomocho, ya que es un valor muy conocido y seguro que el análisis tiene muchos errores, pero ahí queda. Espero que Ane me corrija.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo necesitaría una traducción de la interpretacion


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> rumores OPA a Gamesa



Pon el enlace hijo de la fruta

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 13:25 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Me da hasta miedo subir este análisis mio de imtech por tocomocho, ya que es un valor muy conocido y seguro que el análisis tiene muchos errores, pero ahí queda. Espero que Ane me corrija.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sube la imagen mas grande que no leo un pijo y eso que soy jovencito 8:


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Yo necesitaría una traducción de la interpretacion



3 señales positivas y 2 neutras. Una de las neutras se podría decir que es irrelevante. La otra, que el kumo o nube esté plano por arriba, sí es más seria. Mientras siga plana la parte de arriba de la nube roja, el valor no debería separarse mucho de ella, hace de imán por así decir.

En cristiano: es alcista, pero entrar hoy es perder el tiempo. Cuando la nube se ponga verde es de esperar que la línea que delimita la parte superior empiece a subir, y ahí es donde hay que entrar.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 13:28 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Pon el enlace hijo de la fruta
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 13:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Cosas de imageshack, espero que ahora se vea mejor. Ya edito el primer post.


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Pon el enlace hijo de la fruta



Lo he leido por un foro de invertia...lo habían dicho en intereconomía y que salía publicado en el expansión de pago.


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo he leido por un foro de invertia...lo habían dicho en intereconomía y que salía publicado en el expansión de pago.



Supongo que sera esta

¿OPA sobre Gamesa? Sus títulos se disparan un 6% | Intereconomía | 406739 pero es algo vieja


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

Prisa.. Alehóp!


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Supongo que sera esta
> 
> ¿OPA sobre Gamesa? Sus títulos se disparan un 6% | Intereconomía | 406739 pero es algo vieja



Esa noticia es del 2010.

Se referirán a esto:

Jazztel, BME, Gamesa y Bankinter, en las quinielas para recibir una opa | Energa. | EXPANSIN PRO en Orbyt.

Si alguien tiene Orbyt....8:


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Jazztel, BME, Gamesa y Bankinter, en las quinielas para recibir una opa | Energa. | EXPANSIN PRO en Orbyt.



La OPA sobre Jazztel yo apuesto por Vodafone solo por una cosa curiosa. Si tienes Jazztel y dices que te largas a Vodafone te ofrecen mas para retenerte que si dices que te vas a otra operadora 

Del resto ni idea y tengo especial curiosidad por quien quiere hacerse con Bankinter.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto, agradeceria que si alguien tiene que tomar algun vuelo no lo haga en LHA despues de las dos ultimas sesiones que nos ha dado a aquellos que las vendimos en los 16 merkels.
> 
> Iberia al poder.



Te podrás quejar que yo vendí el segundo paquete que llevaba de octubre a 15,05 el 6 de enero. Solo mira que pasó después y verás como me encuentro yo estos dias....:vomito:


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

Aunque con algo de retraso, nos ha llegado a la redacción una imagen donde podemos observar a una manada de gacelas que se dirigen a una nueva llanura con la promesa de encontrar verdes pastos con que engordar sus débiles y renqueantes cuentas corrientes.

Las primeras informaciones hablan de unos pastos verdes y muy ricos, pero veremos si habrá suficiente para todos o mañana se han acabado y toca salir por patas.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Ene 2014)

Bueeeeno.. feliz estancia he tenido con ferrovial más sus dividendos.

Las vendo hoy y me apunto un 18% +/-.

La espero más abajo, si se digna a corregir, si no es el caso pues buen viaje.

Es segunda venta del año...la primera Bankia con un 15%.


----------



## Tono (13 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.



Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te podrás quejar que yo vendí el segundo paquete que llevaba de octubre a 15,05 el 6 de enero. Solo mira que pasó después y verás como me encuentro yo estos dias....:vomito:



calla, no me hables de vender mal, que veo las Bankias y las BME y me doy de bofetadas.

A Iberdrola hoy no la suben más que un mísero céntimo del descuento del dividendo de 0,126. No me gusta un pelo.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 14:04 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Bueeeeno.. feliz estancia he tenido con ferrovial más sus dividendos.
> 
> Las vendo hoy y me apunto un 18% +/-.
> 
> ...



Las ferrovial las mantengo de momento, estoy desde octubre en un +11% dividendo incluído y les veo recorrido. Muy tranquilo eso sí.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te juro que me sabe peor vender mal, ganando, que vender perdiendo. No se....es algo dificil de explicar pero llevo unos dias con un mal de vida en el cuerpo....No me animo ni con Prisa ni con Bankia...Doctor es grave??

A ver si el carbón se anima un poco esta semana leche.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ene 2014)

Y enagas floja floja


----------



## Tono (13 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te juro que me sabe peor vender mal, ganando, que vender perdiendo. No se....es algo dificil de explicar pero llevo unos dias con un mal de vida en el cuerpo....No me animo ni con Prisa ni con Bankia...Doctor es grave??
> 
> A ver si el carbón se anima un poco esta semana leche.



así me veo yo, con la mitad del dinero en liquidez y más amuermao que un gay en un desfile de Victoria's Secret
Pensando estoy en meter todo junto en ITX y olvidarme. No me apetece ni dejar 1000€ pra un chicharro.

...por más conga marchosa que se haga en Prisa yo no me uno :no::no:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> rumores OPA a Gamesa



¿Y ya está? ¿¿¿No piensa explicarnos nada más???

Edito. Veo que se ha comentado algo al respecto.


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

si tuvieron tiempo para oparla cuando esta a 1€, la van a opar a 9.......tonterias


el gas natural(FUTUROS DE MATERIA PRIMA, NO LA PUTA ACCIÓN) SUBIENDO like cumming,ya avise que volvia a max.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ene 2014)

buenas, q aburrido es todo cuando no se ve el guano cerca, se pierde adrenalina.....esa es la razon de tanto chicharreo...... para tener el subidon jajaja ahora estan todos comiendochichis 

hasta q no se acabe la drojah esto va a ser una calma chicha chicha.....

una peticion y un ruego:

1. hay aun invitaciones de forocars? no posteo mucho pero tampoco soy nuevo asi q si alguno aun tiene  porfi porfi 

2. sra. ajetreo, agradeceriamos q siga hablando de su hija (lamentablemente no es para darle curro :ouch pero por lo q dijo parece q la niña prometia :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> buenas, q aburrido es todo cuando no se ve el guano cerca, se pierde adrenalina.....esa es la razon de tanto chicharreo...... para tener el subidon jajaja ahora estan todos comiendochichis
> 
> hasta q no se acabe la drojah esto va a ser una calma chicha chicha.....
> 
> ...



¿Le quieres pagar unas fantas a la hija de Ajetreo? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> he abierto largos en natural gas, menudo timo de spread me han metido......100€, suerte que he recuperado.





---------- Post added 10-ene-2014 at 18:44 ----------



stop en min, obj max mensuales. posible ganancia 1989€[/QUOTE]
:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:crackkkkk


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Le quieres pagar unas fantas a la hija de Ajetreo? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



no, ya era crecidita :: asi q supongo q tome brebajes mas caros :ouch: o quizas sea aun peor ... quizas le guste la ginebra :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

pero ojo, no soy un machista, le dejaria pagar las copas en la primera cita


----------



## Tono (13 Ene 2014)

Una noticia de las que puede hacer pupita a TEF. Menudo cohete de línea.
*
Jazztel lanzará una oferta de fibra con 200 megas de velocidad*



> Jazztel lanzará una oferta de fibra óptica hasta el hogar (FTTH) con 200 megas de velocidad simétricos, esto es, tanto de subida como de bajada, por un precio de 29,95 euros (36,24 euros con IVA) al mes, más los 14,99 euros (18,14 euros con IVA) de la cuota de línea.




Jazztel lanzar una oferta de fibra con 200 megas de velocidad,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## Topongo (13 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no, ya era crecidita :: asi q supongo q tome brebajes mas caros :ouch: o quizas sea aun peor ... quizas le guste la ginebra :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> pero ojo, no soy un machista, le dejaria pagar las copas en la primera cita


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2014)

200 megas jaja..... tecnologicamente estamos muy mal. Estoy pasando las vacas en seul y es flipante el nivel de moviles que hay por aqui. Mi mujer con en nexus 4 y yo con un lg VU y son de los pequeños, menudas pantallacas, en cima ya estan con 4GA, por lo visto mas de 4 G y me dijeron que la velocidad de la red llega al tera, me parece un poco exagerado, pero bueno.
Me sali de libetbank con un 20%, solo sigo en ezentis, ahora mismo plano.


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Una noticia de las que puede hacer pupita a TEF. Menudo cohete de línea.
> *
> Jazztel lanzará una oferta de fibra con 200 megas de velocidad*
> 
> ...



Una de TimoF:

En los dos últimos años ha perdido muchos ingresos y muchas líneas. Los primeros vienen motivados por la pérdida de líneas y por el bajón brutal en el ARPU de clientes.

Sin embargo ha conseguido incrementar el margen de ebitda sobre ventas porque los gastos han caído aún más rápido. Básicamente, ha sido gasto de proveedores y calidad del servicio. Eso es hambre para hoy y más hambre para mañana pero eso sí: el ejecutivo que lo cumple (estamos hablando de España) es capitán general.

El gran problema de Telefónica es que tiene una oferta que sigue siendo sustancialmente superior en precio a la de la competencia por lo que tendrá mucho margen mientras que la borregada siga haciendo oídos sordos al cuidado de su economía. Pero poco a poco se van dando cuenta y de ahí el descendente parque que tiene TimoF.

Pintan bastos porque se va a hacer una empresa pequeñita. Cuando más rentable, más pequeñita. Siempre tendrán a los torpes latinoamericanos allende los mares para sostenerles el negocio ...... hasta que dure.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 15:05 ----------

Los cortos en ANR pegados al máximo. En ACI también cerca de ellos al igual que en JC Penney.

Cuando los cierren, el cuatriplicar como hizo FSLR va a ser poquito.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no, ya era crecidita :: asi q supongo q tome brebajes mas caros :ouch: o quizas sea aun peor ... quizas le guste la ginebra :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> pero ojo, no soy un machista, le dejaria pagar las copas en la primera cita



Es usted su compi de la uni? Se que hay uno que nos lee.

En efecto toma brebajes mas caros pero se paga sus copas ::. Ahora para merendar con ella lo mejor es que le guste el basquet


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ahora para merendar con ella lo mejor es que le guste el basquet



Merendar??? jejejee a mi me gusta mucho el basquet y el baloncesto también.

[YOUTUBE]bIu39Mly-WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Merendar??? jejejee a mi me gusta mucho el basquet y el baloncesto también.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bIu39Mly-WM[/YOUTUBE]



El Sergio Ramos debería aprovechar y sacar un libro de chistes.

Me voy a clase. Cuiden esas bankias


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> [/COLOR]Los cortos en ANR pegados al máximo. En ACI también cerca de ellos al igual que en JC Penney.
> 
> Cuando los cierren, el cuatriplicar como hizo FSLR va a ser poquito.



No es por nada, pero yo veo el gráfico de JCP, y no termino de ver que va a impedir que se vaya a los 6.7...


----------



## inversobres (13 Ene 2014)

Apertura americana y todo igual. Hssta que suene el cascabel ahi se queda la caña.

A predicar el buen hacer y posicionamiento largo en basuras.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

Esas congas buenas.

Yo es que en ESPAÑA solo compro TEF, es una relacion de amor-odio. Matildeeeeeeee.

Muy buena info Pepino, me ha venido bien porque estoy en la fase amor.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy con el cierre de burbuja he posteado ahí mis resultados 2013.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ando retrasado con el hilo, pero felicidades por los resultados, y olé tus buebos por compartirlos con tanta transparencia. Vaya dividendero que estás hecho...

Yo acabo de cumplir el año en Gamesa la semana pasada, y he conseguido el x4 (de 2 a 8) hasta con holgura. Recuerdo cuando decías que Montoro nos iba a acabar haciendo un favor, y en mi caso es así clarísimamente. A partir de ahora lo que pierda ya es exclusivamente culpa mía.


----------



## inversobres (13 Ene 2014)

Coño, por lo que leo ahora todos quieren invitacion a fc. Lo ponen a parir y luego a entrar... 

Curiosa conducta.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 16:00 ----------

Ibex +100 y nos vamos a echar un vistazo a maximos diarios. Esto se parece brutalmente a 2008. 

Modo autofellatio on.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 16:04 ----------

En cuanto usa pise verde saltamos los 400 como gacela que lleva el diablo.

Gora bankia...

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 16:10 ----------

Abrochense los cinturones que viene marcha.


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

Nadie ha comentado los millones de títulos que han volado en bankia en 5 minutos para romper el 1,32.

Pues nada, a seguir luchando....


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No es por nada, pero yo veo el gráfico de JCP, y no termino de ver que va a impedir que se vaya a los 6.7...



Así es, yo me refiero al carbón. Hace ya tiempo que dije que en JC Penney había que salir por patas.


----------



## Rodrigo (13 Ene 2014)

Joder Bankia, que espectaculo..


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

rompemos los 10.400?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ene 2014)

muy bien Chinito y a Ponzi


----------



## Topongo (13 Ene 2014)

Ola K asen, sakan la konga o k asen


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Joder Bankia, que espectaculo..



Y otro kilotón para romper el 33....no se cansan...::::


----------



## Krim (13 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Así es, yo me refiero al carbón. Hace ya tiempo que dije que en JC Penney había que salir por patas.



No, si algunos estamos "dentro" de JCP. Y muy agusto, por cierto.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Ene 2014)

Soy un cagao, ayer veia clarisima una entrada en acciona y sacyr, y no he metido ni un euro por tener todo en santanderes y telefonicas (diversificacion?: Y hor peponea de forma loca.... asco pena


----------



## Klendathu (13 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena a los Bankieros, estaria con ustedes si no me hubieran echado vilmente....

Y vamos fuera de todo por cambio de broker, como tarde un poco mas se me escapan todos los trenes.

¿Como ven Sabadell? Habria comprado si pasaba la resistencia de 2,1 ....


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Me encanta la subida de acciona 

Banca y constructoras, y empresas industriales apalancadas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

close to getcha

1,5,17,....


----------



## Rodrigo (13 Ene 2014)

Yo he soltado bankia, +200€ en 3 dias esta genial.

Ya volveremos a la conga si se tercia.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

Joder con LHA. Estoy por comprar solo para que baje. :´(


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo he soltado bankia, +200€ en 3 dias esta genial.
> 
> Ya volveremos a la conga si se tercia.



En 1,326 suelto las 18.000 compradas la semana pasada a 1,285 y 1,293.

Si no toca 1,326 que siga subiendo, no tengo problema en vender a 1,50:bla:


Me sigo quedando en el valor con el resto:Baile:


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> close to getcha
> 
> 1,5,17,....




A MI ME SIGUE SALIENDO 0

=11 *suma_{n=1}^18 n^16=11*2*(1+5+6+11+17+9+7+16+4)=1672=0


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Ene 2014)

Otro que salio de Bankia, a 1,33 leuretes a la espera de que baje para recomprar, que no se que illuminati dice que la pondran a 3 € para que el bobierno gane pasta..., ya ni os pongo emoticono porque es evidente, no?


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Ene 2014)

Jornada quasi redonda:

Royal Imtech 4,5%
Ezentis: 2,09 %
Ercros: 5,81%
ArcerlorMittal: 3,54%
Iberdrola: -2,52%


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A MI ME SIGUE SALIENDO 0
> 
> =11 *suma_{n=1}^18 n^16=11*2*(1+5+6+11+17+9+7+16+4)=1672=0



Estoy de acuerdo con este señor.


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Otro que salio de Bankia, a 1,33 leuretes a la espera de que baje para recomprar, que no se que illuminati dice que la pondran a 3 € para que el bobierno gane pasta..., ya ni os pongo emoticono porque es evidente, no?



Si es el iluminati que creo decirte que le pregunte por Bankia en su foro y dijo que el no la tocaría que estaba quebrada y no se fiaba.


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Otro que salio de Bankia, a 1,33 leuretes a la espera de que baje para recomprar, que no se que illuminati dice que la pondran a 3 € para que el bobierno gane pasta..., ya ni os pongo emoticono porque es evidente, no?




El illuminati es su CEO8:

Bankia. Guindos acepta la tesis de Goiri: retrasar la venta de títulos hasta alcanzar los 3 euros por acción | Hispanidad.com


La jugada está clara....se entró cuando estaba todo bastante claro que de 0,90 no bajaría y que tendría muchas posibilidades de irse arriba, como así ha sido.

Entramos gacelas en manada....además el TÉCNICO daba un 1,35 curioso.

Algunas saltaron en los entornos del 1,10.

Otras en los 1,20.

Y ahora toca la ronda de los que tienen el 1,35 en la cabeza y al ver que se acerca....dan a vender.

Sinceramente no creo que lo pongan tan facil como para que llegue esto a 1.35 y se gire.....respetando al milímetro el AT....por lo que mi deseo/esperanza es que bankia se vuelva loca y tire como loca por encima del 1,40, tal vez creando un nuevo escenario técnico que haya subirse de nuevo a las gacelas.

No me hagan mucho caso, que soñar es gratis....:Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me da hasta miedo subir este análisis mio de imtech por tocomocho, ya que es un valor muy conocido y seguro que el análisis tiene muchos errores, pero ahí queda. Espero que Ane me corrija.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



correcto, solo que en este valor habría que mirar en semanal, ya que todos los leoncios están mirando para estar x tiempo por lo visto 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A MI ME SIGUE SALIENDO 0
> 
> =11 *suma_{n=1}^18 n^16=11*2*(1+5+6+11+17+9+7+16+4)=1672=0



Nope. 
No es cero, me falta un poco para conseguirlo....


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

No tenia claro ayer lo de meter en acciona, aunque la estaba siguiendo, me animasteis vosotros, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Jornada quasi redonda:
> 
> Royal Imtech 4,5%
> Ezentis: 2,09 %
> ...



ACX JRANDE y eso que ningún analista la recomendaba

ercros+4% porque no las llevaba y he tenido que entrar con la noticia de las 8

natra +1% solo (6% en 3 dias) MANOS ENTRANDO (no me lo puedo creer)
gas +0% en 3 dias, puta mierda de valor
tecnocom GRANDE! mañana a primera hora me salgo.

PRISA: no me ha entrado :´(


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nope.
> No es cero, me falta un poco para conseguirlo....



2014=19*106

n^2014=n^(19*106)=n^106=n^11 +5*19=n^16

Y de ahi se sigue todo


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No tenia claro ayer lo de meter en acciona, aunque la estaba siguiendo, me animasteis vosotros, muchisimas gracias.



metete en natra para 4-5 dias... ::

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 11:15 ----------

HANNIBAL:

qué te había dicho de TECNICAS y la barrida que se preparaba?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2014)

Estoy agotada de bailar en dos congas, Prisa y Bankia.

Las Sacyres se están comportando fenomenal. Las llevo desde 3,35. Pena que son poquitas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> metete en natra para 4-5 dias... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 11:15 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ves DIA a medio plazo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> 2014=19*106
> 
> n^2014=n^(19*106)=n^106=n^11 +5*19=n^16
> 
> Y de ahi se sigue todo



Supongo que se te ha olvidado poner resto de n^2014 y tal pero es que no es cierto lo qu pones salvo para n=1.....

El resultado es el que he puesto antes, pero no consigo demostrarlo :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Tenemos n^19=n


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2014)

uuhmmmm espera que lo mismo tienes razón y sale cero


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves DIA a medio plazo?



el tamagochi semanal está a punto de cortar y dar salida
el diario sigue dentro


Yo creo, y no me hagas caso, que ha tocado YA los máximos de este ciclo, desde luego en 2 días toca intradía los mínimos. lo que no sé es si luego para arriba o para abajo


y viene de un posible HCH


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el tamagochi semanal está a punto de cortar y dar salida
> el diario sigue dentro
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta DIA, pero a largo plazo, no creo que supere al IBEX en lo que quede de ciclo alcista.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 18:34 ----------

Y mañana batacazo, por fin.

World Indices CFDs | Indices CFDs | Stock Exchanges CFDs

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 18:35 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> uuhmmmm espera que lo mismo tienes razón y sale cero



En realidad solo hay que sumar hasta 18, y luego repetir el proceso 106 veces. Y en realidad solo estamos sumando los cuadrados dos veces.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el tamagochi semanal está a punto de cortar y dar salida
> el diario sigue dentro
> 
> 
> ...



Seré paciente, natra me seduce pero los chicharros - salvo ercros - sólo me han dado disgustos este año. Las albas si se pusieran nuevamente sobre los 41 -42 me parecen atractivas.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Sobre Prisa.
No voy a comentar mucho más. Tamagochi dice son afortunados si están dentro. Pero si miramos un poco adelante, hannibal que está dentro podrá confirmarlo, el kumo que viene, y más concretamente, el del lado recto que atrae al precio, viene en los 0,35; en unos 15 días

El kumo de ahora dice que es dificil que superemos los 0,405

Y un detalle, el cambio de kumo a verde que se produjo hace 8 días, el valor estaba ligeremente por encima del kumo, y no ha subido esos días, luego al menos PRECAUCIÓN los que están dentro.

Y no lo digo deseando para que baje para entrar, esta semana soy realista y creo que no lo va a hacer, pero igual en 2 sí.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> metete en natra para 4-5 dias... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 11:15 ----------
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad que nos deja ventana de entrada


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> uuhmmmm espera que lo mismo tienes razón y sale cero



no será más fácil para tí el de las rosas?


----------



## credulo (13 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> no será más fácil para tí el de las rosas?



Respuesta para vagos

>>> sum([(x**2014) for x in range(1,2015)])%19
0L

brute force powa!


----------



## Klendathu (13 Ene 2014)

Un poco de guano en USA o ke ase...


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Un poco de guano en USA o ke ase...



Un poquito más ..... Por fa....


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Jornada quasi redonda:
> 
> Royal Imtech 4,5%
> Ezentis: 2,09 %
> ...



yo redonda

peugeot 8%
suedzucker 11,8%
thyssenkrupp 3.5%
materia prima gas natural(futuros):17% apalancado
sacyr +6%

voy a eyacular en breve, :XX::baba::baba:


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

credulo dijo:


> Respuesta para vagos
> 
> >>> sum([(x**2014) for x in range(1,2015)])%19
> 0L
> ...



Te lo voy a corregir, por que vas a matar al bicho:

sum([(x%19**2014) for x in range(1,2015)])%19


----------



## credulo (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Te lo voy a corregir, por que vas a matar al bicho:
> 
> sum([(x%19**2014) for x in range(1,2015)])%19



¿Qué parte de brute no has entendido?  Además me pones mal el paréntesis :ouch:


In [1]: %time sum([x**2014 for x in range(1,2015)])%19
CPU times: user 0.84 s, sys: 0.02 s, total: 0.86 s
Wall time: 0.90 s
Out[1]: 0L

In [2]: %time sum([(x%19)**2014 for x in range(1,2015)])%19
CPU times: user 0.17 s, sys: 0.00 s, total: 0.18 s
Wall time: 0.20 s
Out[2]: 0L

Desde que dejé el intradía y me dediqué al buy and hold (y el ibex empezó a subir). Me entró la paz mental


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esa noticia es del 2010.
> 
> Se referirán a esto:
> 
> ...



Sip, pongan el texto y ya tal.

Históricamente las OPAS han sido periodos muuuuuuuy buenos a laaaaaargo plazo.
Va siendo hora de formar una cartera para la jubiliación y eso. (Modo gacela ON), habrá sobresaltos, espero una purga en 2014 (Análisis testicular, claro, ni fibinachi ni comechichi ni tamagochi ni velas japonesas ni bolas chinas ... )


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

No os emborracheis con el mercado alcista, luego vendra el infierno. 

¿Alguno se anima a jugar bajista?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2014)

-20 puntos
+10 caracteres


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ene 2014)

Esto ya no es lo que era.:rolleye:

El SP bajando casi un 1,5% y aquí nadie comenta nada.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Esto ya no es lo que era.:rolleye:
> 
> El SP bajando casi un 1,5% y aquí nadie comenta nada.



Son correcciones sanas


----------



## juanfer (13 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Esto ya no es lo que era.:rolleye:
> 
> El SP bajando casi un 1,5% y aquí nadie comenta nada.



Los que usamos índices somos 4. Aquí todos van largos en acciones, el sp500 se la suda.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Ene 2014)

¿Esta noche hay resultados de empresas en estados unidos al terminar la sesión?

Se rumorea que no van a poder llegar a datos aceptables.... opiniones pliz


----------



## juanfer (13 Ene 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿Esta noche hay resultados de empresas en estados unidos al terminar la sesión?
> 
> Se rumorea que no van a poder llegar a datos aceptables.... opiniones pliz



Las importantes son mañana.


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Los que usamos índices somos 4. Aquí todos van largos en acciones, el sp500 se la suda.



¿Largos en acciones? Aquí lo que predomina es dar el pelotazo como máximo en dos días


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ene 2014)

Royal Imtech N.V. (IM:AEX)

Fijaros que artículo más interesante sobre Imtech me he encontrado de mediados del año pasado. Quien haya entrado a esos precios ::

La filosofía y la teoría que manejamos a día de hoy sigue siendo la misma, pero con la acción a 2 euros.

Madre de dios cuanta gente habrá quedado pillada y de que manera en tan sólo un añito:S


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Ene 2014)

Tensión en Asia Oriental
Y Goldman Sachs hablando de acciones sobrevaloradísimas. 
Se avecina desplumamiento gaceleril.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Los que usamos índices somos 4. Aquí todos van largos en acciones, el sp500 se la suda.




Lo decía porque aquí cada vez que había una caidita salían las alarmas guanosas pero de momento nada. A ver si de tanto insistir al final nos va a pillar desprevenidos el guano verdadero.

Supongo que solo será una corrección. ¿O no?


----------



## amago45 (13 Ene 2014)

Se dice se comenta:
Última vez q un presidente d gobierno español estuvo en WS hablando de inversiones el Dow Jones a los 3 días cayó 700 puntos en 1 sesión


----------



## juanfer (13 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Lo decía porque aquí cada vez que había una caidita salían las alarmas guanosas pero de momento nada. A ver si de tanto insistir al final nos va a pillar desprevenidos el guano verdadero.
> 
> Supongo que solo será una corrección. ¿O no?



Ya los días guanosos habían el doble de paginas.


----------



## Dotierr (13 Ene 2014)

Ð‘ÐµÐ´Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ¹Ð´ÐµÑ€.flv - YouTube


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Se dice se comenta:
> Última vez q un presidente d gobierno español estuvo en WS hablando de inversiones el Dow Jones a los 3 días cayó 700 puntos en 1 sesión



Pero habla?, mejor que no


----------



## decloban (13 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Supongo que solo será una corrección. ¿O no?



Sigue siendo alcista y no parece que hayan signos de cambio de tendencia, por ahora ;-)


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

por fin el dow me ha dado el profit del doble techo.......


----------



## Hannibal (13 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero habla?, mejor que no



Aunque hable no le entenderían, da igual.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Ene 2014)




----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

doww en soporte.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Ene 2014)




----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Por fin un buen ostion para calmar animos, ya vereis que repido se pueden esfumar las ganancias. Mañana quizas sea tarde para vender.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ene 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


>




Gracias hombre, ya me quedo mas tranquilo.


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

O quizas todo se de la vuelta en Asia, si lo supiesemos seriamos ricos, o no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ene 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


>



Este gif es el preludio del SARGENTO.


----------



## egarenc (13 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Se dice se comenta:
> Última vez q un presidente d gobierno español estuvo en WS hablando de inversiones el Dow Jones a los 3 días cayó 700 puntos en 1 sesión



ná, en este caso se dirá que son hilillosss de correcciones sanas.::


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

joder solo llevaba 4 minis..lo llego a saber y le meto un 2.0, las divergencias eran claras


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ene 2014)




----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

largos dow, al cumplie el doble techo..


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ene 2014)

Pues vaya ostión... 
Veremos los resultados de las empresas. Si se han pasado de frenada y los resultados son aceptables se deberían recuperar las perdidas de hoy antes de que acabe la semana pero como la cosa esté chunga de verdad....::


----------



## mpbk (13 Ene 2014)

alguien ha visto el gas natural futuros?

acojonante.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ene 2014)

Lo de USA tiene pinta de ser una trolada para echar gacelas y recomprar barato.
Veremos si me equivoco mucho....


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Prisianos:

Como vemos en el gráfico amplio, el valor respeta el 61,80% de la subida y rebota. Luego he trazado los abanicos de Bertoknacci y como vemos, no hay mucho que explicar.








Luego me voy al corto plazo y trazo otro abanico de bertoknacci tomando como máximo el día marcado. Vemos que el cuidata está usando los soportes bastante fielmente






Una variante de este abanico es usando el máximo de hace poco. Y vemos como sigue usando soportes






Así pues para mañana tenemos 2 opciones:

Una de ellas al 90% de posibilidades. Es que abrá como ven allí hace unas semanas (marcada con un círculo), que el valor suba, respete las líneas y el canal y suba suba hasta cerca de los 0,50 de este impulso



La otra posibilidad es al 10% de posibilidades es que el valor no aguante esa línea y caiga hasta la de más abajo del tercer gráfico. Pero creo que caso de ocurrir esto, no sería mañana, y sería más adelante. Ya que haría antes un banderín más cerrado y siga cayendo por el arco. Pero repito, no lo creo, ya que si miro el kumo, que me gusta mucho en ichimoku, es muy gordo y además el lado recto que atrae el precio está en 0,40. Lo que le convierte en alcista ahora mismo. Y la bandera o soporte parece bueno.








Así pues, creo que mañana entro, y espero no estar tarde. Pero siempre con la mosca detrás de la oreja, porque manos fuertes se piran, el vigia sale de señal y el macd lento no lo tengo muy claro


*fijaros en la vela que deja despues del primer círculo*


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6TLVmSE-sx4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 22:24 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> alguien ha visto el gas natural futuros?
> 
> acojonante.



cuenta algo más, yo no lo puedo ver ahora mismo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Se dice se comenta:
> Última vez q un presidente d gobierno español estuvo en WS hablando de inversiones el Dow Jones a los 3 días cayó 700 puntos en 1 sesión



Obama felicita a Rajoy por estabilizar economía y devolver confianza mercados


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

Esto se va a quedar en minicorreccion.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 22:37 ----------

Igual el Ibex hasta termina subiendo mañana.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 22:43 ----------

Ya se que con PRISA solo especulais, pero es puro aire, a mi me daria cosa meter pasta ahi. Os dejo el balance:

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={ad11c2f0-d312-41e0-b0c1-d71e6567eafa}

Inmovilizado intangible: 3.438 millones de euros

Activos por impuesto diferido: 1.341 millones de euros

Si, ya se que se puede ganar mucha pasta, pero meterse aqui, es como meterse en un OTC, demasiado para mi. Os lo dejo todo.

Esta compañia vale -2.500 millones de euros.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 22:44 ----------

Prisa:

Activo corriente: 1.819 millones de euros

Pasivo corriente: 3.135 millones de euros

Deberia entrar en concurso de acreedores


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Es usted su compi de la uni? Se que hay uno que nos lee.
> 
> En efecto toma brebajes mas caros pero se paga sus copas ::. Ahora para merendar con ella lo mejor es que le guste el basquet



no no, soy de letras, asi q con eso queda descartado q sea el compi de su hija y no soy de la zona catalo-aragonesa.... solo soy un curioso 

se paga sus copas? :baba: no parece española..... 

el basquet? yo de cestas no se, pero de baloncesto algo si

q estudia usted? (dijo q iba a clase....)


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

joder, nam. le quitas las ganas a cualquiera!


por cierto, acciona para ichimoku DA señal gorda ahora. Da las 5, hasta el cambio de kumo a verde con el valor por encima del kumo.

la rápida corta a lenta hace 3 dias, el precio por encima de lenta, el precio retrasado por encima...


*buena subida se plantea para 4 días al menos*





pero yo te cuento un secreto? mañana la vemos en 45 otra vez intradía, luego ya veremos ::


----------



## paulistano (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder, nam. le quitas las ganas a cualquiera!



Son datos.

Luego vienen las pescanovas y a llorar.



Señores leoncios, a pesar de haber bajado el sp, a bankia subanmela.....gracias.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder, nam. le quitas las ganas a cualquiera!



Baño de realidad, lo llaman.


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder, nam. le quitas las ganas a cualquiera!



Meteros en PRISA, que vais a ganar pasta, pero prefiero quedarme fuera obsevando.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no no, soy de letras, asi q con eso queda descartado q sea el compi de su hija y no soy de la zona catalo-aragonesa.... solo soy un curioso
> 
> se paga sus copas? :baba: no parece española.....
> 
> ...




Cosas de ociosos, ingles y aleman. Ahora que tengo tiempo aprovecho, gym, lecturas, correrias por el mercado de la boqueria a la busqueda de pescado salvaje etc.

Hoy ha salido el analista de los mil tatuajes, el Joseph no se que, en 8TV vanagloriandose de no tener estudios y Atencion dice que ibex va a subir un 30%. Mucho cuidado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Ene 2014)

Nadie habla del sabadell??


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Meteros en PRISA, que vais a ganar pasta, pero prefiero quedarme fuera obsevando.



has visto lo de acciona? atras

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 16:39 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Nadie habla del sabadell??



No creo que suba este año, y no veo la Nueva Creu Alta muy llena


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

PRISA: Entrar siempre con Stop, y a la minima salirse cagando leches, seguramente suba, eso os dice el tecnico, ¿no?, pero no creo que se vaya mas alla 60 centimos. Y en cualquier momento puede suspenderse la cotizacion y liquidarse la empresa.

La deuda es monstruosa y el modelo de negocio una puta mierda, el jefe trinca 13 millones al año a pesar de que la compañia palma cerca de un millon y medio de euros al dia.

Yo no pienso entrar.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 23:43 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> has visto lo de acciona? atras



Acciona la llevaba siguiendo y me anime por vosotros, muy buena recomendacion, tiene recorrido mientras no se tuerza la evolucion del Bono y la prima de riesgo. Nivel de apalancamiento alto pero tampoco catastrofico, alatamente capitalizada, y buen modelo de negocio.

Y mañana quizas se la ostia.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 23:45 ----------

Yo de banca y seguros tengo azul, rojo y mapfre, no entre en Bankia aunque me lo pense en su momento, quizas sea el momento de hacerlo, pero ya pesa mucho y he movido mucho a banca en el ultimo año.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> has visto lo de acciona? atras
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2014 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> ...



No se que pasara estos meses pero, a roto resistencia y puede subir mas.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se que pasara estos meses pero, a roto resistencia y puede subir mas.



y el POP?

os habéis planteado que aún va a subir un euro más? Miradlo



Una cosa os digo:

Con Basel3, se han relajado los límites y esas cosas y por eso sube la banca. PERO por qué se han relajado? Porque la banca no lo va a pasar bien. Esa es mi teoria...


----------



## Namreir (13 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el POP?
> 
> os habéis planteado que aún va a subir un euro más? Miradlo
> 
> ...



La baja de los intereses del bono del 5,5%-6,5% al 3,8% ha dejado enormes plusvalias latentes en los balances bancarios. Ademas les van a permitir seguir escondiendo las minusvalias refinanciando creditos.

Toda la banca tiene buena pinta, pero hay que tener cuidado por que el castillo se puede derrumbar a las primeras de cambia. Aunque confio en el chico de GS.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La baja de los intereses del bono del 5,5%-6,5% al 3,8% ha dejado enormes plusvalias latentes en los balances bancarios. Ademas les van a permitir seguir escondiendo las minusvalias refinanciando creditos.
> 
> Toda la banca tiene buena pinta, pero hay que tener cuidado por que el castillo se puede derrumbar a las primeras de cambia. Aunque confio en el chico de GS.



Nam, se acaba el carry trade para los balances, ya verás.





Ahora, algún forero me analiza ercros para estos días?? estoy dentro pero no ha superado máximos anteriores, pero tiene buena pinta, qué decis? 0,60 fuera?


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nam, se acaba el carry trade para los balances, ya verás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, pero queda margen de subida.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero queda margen de subida.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/472738-agujero-que-viene-3-frentes.html


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Ene 2014)

Just Three Charts | Zero Hedge


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

El S&P 500 fue incapaz de superar la resistencia correspondiente a los máximos de 1.850 y se giró a la baja con fuerza. Además, lo hizo con un fuerte volumen negociado, casi un 50% más que el volumen medio negociado durante las últimas diez sesiones.

Cava






El IBEX no pudo romper ayer la resistencia de la zona 10.400. Si tenemos en cuenta el comportamiento del S&P 500 vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el IBEX se encamine al 10.200.

La perforación del 10.200 lo consideraríamos como un signo de debilidad y la pérdida del 10.100 confirmaría al agotamiento del actual tramo al alza.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

No son escalas proporcionales, es una puta mierda.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cosas de ociosos, ingles y aleman. Ahora que tengo tiempo aprovecho, gym, lecturas, correrias por el mercado de la boqueria a la busqueda de pescado salvaje etc.
> 
> Hoy ha salido el analista de los mil tatuajes, el Joseph no se que, en 8TV vanagloriandose de no tener estudios y Atencion dice que ibex va a subir un 30%. Mucho cuidado



lo peor de todo esto es que la gente se crea el discurso...

A largo plazo quien no sabe lo que hace acaba arruinado y esto es extrapolable a cualquier disciplina. Pollastre ya lo ha dicho en alguna ocasión, el se dedica a full time, detrás de los resultados siempre hay trabajo detras...

Otros libros mas para la lista

Mis libros de inversión recomendados para 2014 - Metagestion


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No son escalas proporcionales, es una puta mierda.



tampoco había el mismo nº de dólares entonces que hoy


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> tampoco había el mismo nº de dólares entonces que hoy



Ni Rajoy había ido a visitarles ::


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2014)

Que bien ha funcionado Walter Resources por técnico.

El carbón está comprometido pero me pone mu cachondo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ni Rajoy había ido a visitarles ::



Subame esas natras!!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Ene 2014)

Santander ampliar su capital en 131 millones para repartir el tercer dividendo de 2013,Banca. Expansin.com

Santander reparte una accion nueva por cada 43 antiguas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/PAR/ALGIL-Groupe_guillin

Guillin ya en maximos historicos...menudo x3

Los dos nuevos gestores de metagestion han metido unas cuantas buenas perlas en cartera

Nacional

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/metavalor_fianalisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013

Internacional

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/metavalor_invernacional_fi_analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Subame esas natras!!



Ha visto Koncorde hoy? 

Estás dentro?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ha visto Koncorde hoy?
> 
> Estás dentro?



Con muy pocas, hoy poquisimo volumen. Apenas se han movido 60k€


----------



## amago45 (14 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
Nikkei 225 - 3.08% ... :-(


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

el ibex ha llegado a resistencia......


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

¿Hasta donde caera? ¿Se dara la vuelta?


----------



## romanrdgz (14 Ene 2014)

¿Pero que ha pasado hoy? ¿Gap a la baja en todos los valores o qué?


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Curioso, cae mas el DAX que el IBEX.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Curioso, cae mas el DAX que el IBEX.



llevamos así 4 días-

el ibex saca un 3,5% de ventaja en lo que va de año a todos

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 02:10 ----------

a ver si sacyr y portlanda bajan hoy un cojón y se puede re- entrar


----------



## Crash (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Hasta donde caera? ¿Se dara la vuelta?



No me sea Ud. antipatriota. No va a caer más, compre por España.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

después del hostión inicial, la gente ha comprado un 2-3% más abajo en algunos valores y rebotan un poquito los 20 que sigo. Vamos a esperar a USA ahora la jornada en 10.200 parece. Y con posible 10.100




TODO el ibex rojo ahora


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> llevamos así 4 días-
> 
> el ibex saca un 3,5% de ventaja en lo que va de año a todos
> 
> ...



Defina cojón de sacyr


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2014)

USA salvo milagro va a estar cayendo hasta el jueves, viernes y a partir de ahí ya veremos pero intuyo que las Europeas se recuperarán antes y que esto es una recogida de beneficios motivada por el ostiazo de ayer en territorio comanche.


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

Dentro de prisa a 0,392 la espero en 0,48 mi chicharro favorito,guanos días bros!
Hablando de chicharros codere es rojo o negro como lo veis?


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Acabamos en verde o que?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Defina cojón de sacyr



por de pronto 3,45 para cerrar hueco


----------



## Crash (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Acabamos en verde o que?



Siempre verde.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Acabamos en verde o que?



prisa parece que sí ::


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa parece que sí ::



¿Os animais a meteros en PRISA?


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa parece que sí ::



Prisa este trimestre entrara en el ibex ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2014)

Buenas. ¿Como ven los guanimos?

De memento mis TRE muyyyy en verde....mis zeltias no tan bien.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Esta se da la vuelta: Verde que te quiero verde.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Que bien ha funcionado Walter Resources por técnico.
> 
> El carbón está comprometido pero me pone mu cachondo.



Supongo te refieres a Walter Energy, no? La verdad es que aceptastes de pleno la caida de las cabroneras. Sigo en ACI y en ANR pero no me bajo de ellas ni de coña ahora.

Que raro ienso: han desparecido mensajes ? ahora no veo el de Bertok....:cook:

Ahora sí. :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Os animais a meteros en PRISA?



Yo te hice caso, que dijiste que comprara. 0,388; si palmo la camisa te denunciaré en el juzgado numeró 1 de depeche

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 02:45 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Como ven los guanimos?
> 
> De memento mis TRE muyyyy en verde....mis zeltias no tan bien.



Ayer una barrida. Mañana y pasado es posible que otra


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo te hice caso, que dijiste que comprara. 0,388



Bienvenido al club, esta tarde que alguien ponga la conga, que yo no estaré frente al PC 

Por lo que veo llego tarde a la ventana de entradas, mira que no dejar puesta alguna orden ayer :ouch:

P.D. TRE en verde, ejem, ejem.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bienvenido al club, esta tarde que alguien ponga la conga, que yo no estaré frente al PC
> 
> Por lo que veo llego tarde a la ventana de entradas, mira que no dejar puesta alguna orden ayer :ouch:
> 
> P.D. TRE en verde, ejem, ejem.



ya sabe que marca máximos el día del dividendo 

y ya sabe que puede pasar lo de ayer otros 2 días para echar a la peña


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Ene 2014)

b. días!

PRISA green..


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2014)

10295 corto con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya sabe que marca máximos el día del dividendo
> 
> y ya sabe que puede pasar lo de ayer otros 2 días para echar a la peña



Natra ha caido...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

ACX verde también.
y Natra empieza la remontada de cada día (ahora -2,5%)

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 02:57 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Natra ha caido...



Segundo intento de salir de la sobreventa con rsi girándose... y con más volumen de ayer, y con manos dentro...

en gráfico de 5 min

paciencia


----------



## kuroi (14 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bienvenido al club, esta tarde que alguien ponga la conga, que yo no estaré frente al PC
> 
> Por lo que veo llego tarde a la ventana de entradas, mira que no dejar puesta alguna orden ayer :ouch:
> 
> P.D. TRE en verde, ejem, ejem.




Ponerme en la cola de Prisa !!!!!

Otro que se une a la conga 0,39


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

Hoy acabamos en verde. Que para algo somos la locomotora de Europa.
Bankia en verde.


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

Gowex aporta los 14 a ver si los casca y se larga a 17


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

El jal ya con 25 puntos en contra...prisa de bajar mas de un dos por ciento se encuentra ya en verde......en fin.....

Hoy puede ser un gran dia....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2014)

esa locomotora va directo al abismo :fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

peugeot ha dado posibilidad de entrar baratita, 

el dow, espero que hoy suba todo lo que bajó ayer..veremos.


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

Dentro de codere también hoy chicharreo maximun


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esa locomotora va directo al abismo :fiufiu:



Espero que haya puesto usted SL. Por el bien del hilo. Porque cuando le petan el ojal, se pone usted muy pesado.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Prisa va a probar los máximos de ayer 0.405
debería superarlos, si no....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero que haya puesto usted SL. Por el bien del hilo. Porque cuando le petan el ojal, se pone usted muy pesado.



ponerme pesado es una de mis cualidades , veo que me va conociendo


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Buen volumen el de bankia.....

He protegido 2/3 de la posi a 1,28x y 1,29x por si se da la vuelta y hay guano absoluto....salirme con plusvis.

Voy a estar fuera del pc asi que no quiero perder plusvis conseguidas....


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

Bankia 1,34 oh yeaaaaaah


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

El 1,35 prometido ya está aquí, ahora que se baje el que quiera...



...el que quiera dejar de ganar pasta....


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El 1,35 prometido ya está aquí, ahora que se baje el que quiera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...el que quiera dejar de ganar pasta....



No me voy a despegar de la pantalla, estoy intrígadísima por saber qué va a pasar cuando Bankia toque el 1,35. ¿Va a desaparecer el mundo tal y como lo conocemos? ¿Va a haber una especie de hundimiento generalizado del IBEX porque todo el mundo va a pulsar a la vez el botón de "vender", lo cual arrastrará a todos los mercados mundiales? ¿Dijeron algo los mayas al respecto?

Y está tan cerca... que nervios.


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Lo comente ayer....no mecrel que lo toque y para abajo......

Asi que.....para arriba.....me juego unas cañas.


----------



## Topongo (14 Ene 2014)

Quien nos lo iba a decir...
Ahora que? Hasta los 3 de Goiri? sin paradas intermedias?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo comente ayer....no mecrel que lo toque y para abajo......
> 
> Asi que.....para arriba.....me juego unas cañas.



¿Cuántas posiciones hay a la venta en 1,35? Por curiosidad...

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 10:31 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Quien nos lo iba a decir...
> Ahora que? Hasta los 3 de Goiri? sin paradas intermedias?



Yo igual me bajo en 2 euros.


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Jaja, no se....yo me baje en 1,18 y me subi en 1,20.....pensaba iba a recortar pero no...

Yo dejare stop en 1,30.....que sea lo que dios quiera.....si se me venden ahi ya he hecho el año.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me voy a despegar de la pantalla, estoy intrígadísima por saber qué va a pasar cuando Bankia toque el 1,35. ¿Va a desaparecer el mundo tal y como lo conocemos? ¿Va a haber una especie de hundimiento generalizado del IBEX porque todo el mundo va a pulsar a la vez el botón de "vender", lo cual arrastrará a todos los mercados mundiales? ¿Dijeron algo los mayas al respecto?
> 
> Y está tan cerca... que nervios.



en intradiario de 5 min chocamos con BB en 1,35

en el de 15min y 30m estamos fuera hace tiempo


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Pecata el ipad no me deja verlas.....luego desde el pc te digo.


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

NO vamos a bajar mas por hoy. Guano finito.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pecata el ipad no me deja verlas.....luego desde el pc te digo.



Ya he visto. 4M


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> NO vamos a bajar mas por hoy. Guano finito.



salvo que USA diga algo ::

el VIX se está poniendo bonito


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

Hemos tocado 1,35... y no ha pasado nada. Que decepción.


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Pecata yo he visto 700k.....

5millones???

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 10:41 ----------

Insisto, volumen brrrrrrutal y subiendo.....

Posiblemente el doble que ayer a estas horas.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pecata yo he visto 700k.....
> 
> 5millones???
> 
> ...



Te juro que cuando yo he mirado había 4M.
Ahora 982k


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Ene 2014)

Joder con Bankia, parece la locomotora que nos va a sacar de la crisis. Mode ironic off.


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

Me estáis chinchando con las bankias tengo el cargador a tope!!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Ahora mismo en 1,35:

la velota del 2 de enero coincide con el 50% de la subida
y el descanso posterior con el 38,20%


si fuera cuidata la tiraba hasta 1,25 

el 38.20% de esta subida nueva


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora mismo en 1,35:
> 
> la velota del 2 de enero coincide con el 50% de la subida
> y el descanso posterior con el 38,20%
> ...



No des ideas... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

Supera el 1,35?

Todo en calma?

No quiero abrir el armario de los latunes y la munición.::


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Habra muchas gacelas que miren la gráfica desde los 0,90 y digan.....no para de subir....no voy a ser tan gafe de entrar yo y que baje....asi que todos dentro....hasta que se de la vuelta.....asi que los que estamos dentro a apretar bien el culo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

El problema de los stops es que en la ultima barrida lo tenía puesto en 1,20 y me vendió en 1,14

así que ojete calor un buen tiempo, aunque vendí con buenas ganancias igualmente.

Ahora estoy por colocarlo cerca, pero me jode que se lo salte y me venda donde le de la gana.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

qué le han hecho a Prisa? cabrones!!!


y a bankia, que se despeña...?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2014)

Y ahora encima peponismo zeltibero. Vamos, joer....


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> El problema de los stops es que en la ultima barrida lo tenía puesto en 1,20 y me vendió en 1,14
> 
> así que ojete calor un buen tiempo, aunque vendí con buenas ganancias igualmente.
> 
> Ahora estoy por colocarlo cerca, pero me jode que se lo salte y me venda donde le de la gana.



Raro lo que comentas, generalmente a estos niveles suele haber bastantes posis a la compra.

Te queda opción de poner stop a precio fijo....de forma que o te las vende a ese prcio o no se venden.

Es el eterno riesgo....y si no te las venden a ese precio y se va mas abajo aun??


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

Que alguien compre Bankias, por Diossssssssss


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Pecata, para que tocasssss

Es decir....para que hablas no se que del 35.....los mayas y tal....jajjaa


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ene 2014)

Yo he comprado unas Ebro, si le vale Pecata...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

bankia: 5 millones de acciones compradas en 1,35

a alguno le da algo


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo he comprado unas Ebro, si le vale Pecata...



Compre usted unas Bankias que las subimos a 1,50 antes del viernes.


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bankia: 5 millones de acciones compradas en 1,35
> 
> a alguno le da algo



Y a mi que me da que a ese precio muchas gacelas no han comprado


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Verde que te quiero verde
verde viento verdes ramas
el barco sobre la mar
el caballo en la montaña.

Verde, que yo te quiero verde.

Con la sombra en la cintura
ella sueña en la baranda
verdes carne, pelo verde
su cuerpo de fría plata.

Compadre quiero cambiar
mi caballo por tu casa
mi montura por tu espejo
mi cuchillo por tu manta.

Compadre vengo sangrando
desde los Puerta de Cabra
y si yo fuera mocito
este trato lo cerraba.

Pero yo ya no soy yo,
ni mi casa es ya mi casa
dejadme subir al menos
hasta las altas barandas.

Compadre, quiero morir,
decentemente en mi cama.
De acero, si puede ser,
con las sábanas de holanda.

Compadre donde está dime,
donde está esa niña amarga
cuantas veces la esperé
cuantas veces la esperaba.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

No entiendo, se han comprado millones de naves en 1,35 y ahora se va pabajo?


----------



## Topongo (14 Ene 2014)

Bueno, las cosas vuelven a su cauce en bkia, parece que la responsable ha sido pecata con su mal agüero... circulen...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Verde que te quiero verde
> verde viento verdes ramas
> el barco sobre la mar
> el caballo en la montaña.
> ...





nada de verde nam

vuelta para abajo en 3...2...1


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compre usted unas Bankias que las subimos a 1,50 antes del viernes.




Es dinero que voy a necesitar en un un par de meses. Y Bankia me ofrece poca seguridad y menos cariño :no:

Mi objetivo en Ebro es modesto: 5% más dividendo de 2 de abril, que con el de CAF no voy a llegar a los 1.500 exentos por poquito...


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Telefonia verde, iberdrola vede, rojo verde ...... verde que te quiero verde, verde viento verdes ramas .....


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Creo que voy a meter mi orden, por si las moscas

estoy llegando a mi limite de pasta invertida. no mola mucho eso.


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

Vaya tenemos nuevo amigo del gato.

Queda claro lo que hay no? semana de vencimiento y no se puede bajar.

Sigan comprando chicharros que si no esto no funciona.

Eup!


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (14 Ene 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es dinero que voy a necesitar en un un par de meses. Y Bankia me ofrece poca seguridad y menos cariño :no:
> 
> Mi objetivo en Ebro es modesto: 5% más dividendo de 2 de abril, que con el de CAF no voy a llegar a los 1.500 exentos por poquito...



El dividendo del 2 de abril es de 0,125€ (un 0,75% del precio actual). ¿No es demasiado poco para la jugada de los dividendos? De aquí a entonces quién sabe lo que puede pasar...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya tenemos nuevo amigo del gato.
> 
> Queda claro lo que hay no? semana de vencimiento y no se puede bajar.
> 
> ...



ercros + 4,20 %
10% clavado en 2 días ::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> El dividendo del 2 de abril es de 0,125€ (un 0,75% del precio actual). ¿No es demasiado poco para la jugada de los dividendos? De aquí a entonces quién sabe lo que puede pasar...



Sí, sí es una castaña (quizá aguante hasta el del 2 de julio). Pero mejor dividendo exento que nada.

Fundamentalmente es por no tener el dinero en la cuenta muerto del asco. Y con Ebro siempre me ha ido bien, me gusta la empresa y es estable. Como voy a (relativamente) requerir del dinero en un corto plazo, no quería aventuras con las que pueda despertarme con un -7%, estilo Bankias, Sacyres y demás.

He sopesado BME y Amadeus, pero por encima de 30 me tiraban para atrás.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

Prisa en 0,40 que le pasa?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

si el dax no cierra hoy el gap, y está a 0,5% de hacerlo aún.... a poco mal que abra USA...


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

En un tercio de sesión, llevamos tres cuartos del volumen de ayer, en bankia...que vuelve a atacar los 35


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Prisa en 0,40 que le pasa?



Hay que estar tranquilos. Ha abierto y ha tocado el 0,386 (yo puse 0,388 por si no la tiraban tanto, pero sí el 61fibo tras lo usano de anoche) que es justo el 61,80% de la minisubida de estos 2 días. Ahí rebota y llega a resistencia en 0.40

De momento es un 3%, no debería perder hoy el 0.386 si no sería señal de debilitamiento.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 05:10 ----------

otras 700k en bankia en máximos (doble techo?)
pero apenas hay volumen en esta tentativa


el que haya comprado ABG en mínimos, le saca un 6% ::


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2014)

Las usanas verde flojirri en premarket. Veamos como avanza el día pero no me fío ni medio pelo de estos cabrones. 
Estoy casi seguro de que las van a volver a tirar hacia abajo :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

en Prisa (prisa acaban de meter 120.000 en 0,397) el MACD a 5 minutos parece que empieza a pintar un poco rojo, o qué?
igual que en el ibex y bankia

toca corrección de esta subida? cómo lo véis?


----------



## Klendathu (14 Ene 2014)

Pues casi todo el ibex en rojo y atascado en los 10330, ayer bajadita en USA y subida del VIX por encima de 13...Deberia haber corrección 

Ya veremos


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

1,35 se resiste.

La teoría del fin del mundo sigue en pie


----------



## Topongo (14 Ene 2014)

estoy a un tris de salirme de la conga bankiera, me empieza a dar mal rollo, 35% de plusvi y a correr, por otro lado no hay nada que indique que esto no seiga asi... salvo corrección del IBEX.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

Bueno, tampoco esto puede subir todos los días un 2%, ¿no? Que se pone un día el IBEX ligeramente colorao y todos pensando en el guano supremo.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

Lo que me extraña es que con el Ibex en rojo no salgan bertok, pepitoria y osoguanoso a prever el apocalipsis...jajaja


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

Esto es una verguenza!!
Mis bankias solo suben un 1% !!


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> estoy a un tris de salirme de la conga bankiera, me empieza a dar mal rollo, 35% de plusvi y a correr, por otro lado no hay nada que indique que esto no seiga asi... salvo corrección del IBEX.



Qué más da un 30% que un 35%???


Yo salgo escalonadamente en 1,32x, 1,30x y 1,28x......

Podría vender ahora, pero cortaría de cuajo la posibilidad de que esto suba a 1,50.

Hace unos días firmábamos vender en 1,30.

Igual que ahora firmamos vender en 1,50.

Quien sabe si dentro de 3 semanas tenemos puesto el stop en 1,50.....

Yo si no hay corrección que me vuele los SL no me salgo:no:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

La CEOE cree que la tasa de paro no
bajará del 20% ni a corto ni a medio
plazo


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2014)

Fuera de codere,ricas plusvis,Montoro cabron!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco esto puede subir todos los días un 2%, ¿no? Que se pone un día el IBEX ligeramente colorao y todos pensando en el guano supremo.



es posible que los alemanes que se han quedado en el gap desde máximos estén pensando así.

pero con el vix en racha y usa cerca de 1810..
.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que con el Ibex en rojo no salgan bertok, pepitoria y osoguanoso a prever el apocalipsis...jajaja



Eso y que Codere esté en verde es señal inequivoca de un madmax inminente!

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 13:05 ----------

Alguien ha mirado TUI?
TUI1:Xetra Stock Quote - TUI AG - Bloomberg


----------



## amago45 (14 Ene 2014)

Ojo Fersa, 10% en dos días ...


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Ene 2014)

que opinais de esto?


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que con el Ibex en rojo no salgan bertok, pepitoria y osoguanoso a prever el apocalipsis...jajaja



Pasa que ya casi nunca andan por aqui, con eso esta todo dicho.

El negocio de criticar la chicharrada no es bien recibido, y como gente respetable que son, dejan sitio al gacelerio.

Pd. vamos al verde. Cuidado con los reversal que los carga el diablo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> que opinais de esto?



Que si la bolsa repitiera pautas no existiria.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pasa que ya casi nunca andan por aqui, con eso esta todo dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, cada uno podrá decir lo que le de la gana pienso yo...creo que nadie ha recibido mal a nadie nunca....

Lo que si es verdad es que algunos solo salen para regodearse con lo rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que si la bolsa repitiera pautas no existiria.



La bolsa repite pautas sin al primera a....

A sus pies.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pasa que ya casi nunca andan por aqui, con eso esta todo dicho.
> 
> El negocio de criticar la chicharrada no es bien recibido, y como gente respetable que son, dejan sitio al gacelerio.
> 
> Pd. vamos al verde. Cuidado con los reversal que los carga el diablo.



Bankia será todo lo chicharro que usted quiera, pero está en el IBEX.
Y este hilo se titula ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35?

Creo que si este hilo se ha caracterizado por algo siempre, es por el respeto a las opiniones de todos. Si uno quiere chicharrear, adelante. Si otro quiere ser pandoreado en índices como el gato, también.

A mi me gusta oír las opiniones de todo el mundo, y creo que de todos se puede aprender.

Cada uno es libre de irse del hilo o volver cuando le plazca, faltaría más, pero creo que de aquí no se ha echado a nadie. Cada uno ha elegido. Y creo que han tenido más que ver los trolls que los chicharros.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Os traigo un regalillo.. Luego no digais:fiufiu:
> 
> Hay una compañía gabacha que ha comparado la empresa que monto en Europa un ex de 3D systems, ya sabéis lo de las impresoras 3D. Mañana es la feria en no se dónde ya van a presentar sus modelos. El caso es que me da que va a empezar a subir como la espuma. Ya lo hizo el viernes. Yo doy la info y cada uno que haga los deberes. Aviso que ya estoy dentro.
> 
> ...



Hablando de todo un poco... Que seguimos dentro, eh??? El otro día dió un sustillo pero aproveché para vender y recomprar recortando un 5% aprox. 
De momento intentaré aguantarlas aunque hay días que me dan unas ganas de enchufarle a vender 

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 14:00 ----------

Y yo doy fe de que no se excluye a nadie aunque a veces tanta prisa, bankia y fersa puede resultar un poquito cansino para los que estamos a otra cosa


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La CEOE cree que la tasa de paro no
> bajará del 20% ni a corto ni a medio
> plazo



Y yo me juego un chupa chus a que termina el año por debajo del 20%, al tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Una cosa que es muy cierta en el mundo de la bolsa, no se puede tener color. Hay que ser agil y cambiarse de chaqueta cuando se de el caso. Nunca hay que casarse con ninguna empresa, sector o bajista/alcista. Uno de los grandes cliches, quizas no falso pero si muy exagerado es lo de los toros, osos y cerdos, realmente no habia nadie permanentemente bajista ni alcista, ni ahora ni entonces. Todos nosotros somos bajistas y alcistas, vendemos(cuando vendes eres bajista, piensas que la accion ya no subira mas) y compramos.

Todo sube y baja. Nada sube o baja eternamente. Las compañias como las personas mueren. Nadie sera nunca eternamente bajista o alcista.

Pero si todos pensaramos lo mismo en el hilo, seria muy aburrido. De ahi la gracia del catacrock.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 14:16 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Y yo me juego un chupa chus a que termina el año por debajo del 20%, al tiempo.



Seria realmente complicado. Aunque cierto es que parece que el numero de desempleos parece estar en bottom line.

alguien tiene las cifras de destruccion/creacion de empleo de los ultimos 5 años.


----------



## egarenc (14 Ene 2014)

Alstom pawa! Subanme esas Imtech 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (14 Ene 2014)

Y yo fuera de bankia...me cago en mis...por lo menos ayer vendí las Adolfos y me he ahorrado el rojazo de hoy.
Por lo demás, ya -0,27. Aún acabaremos en verde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

DON.

Las eonicas estan en su punto. Esos 13 bajos, 12 altos pueden ser un trampolin de despegue¿?

Estoy entre comprar TEF o EON. Como lo ven, quizas sea mejor pedir cita en el medico.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON.
> 
> Las eonicas estan en su punto. Esos 13 bajos, 12 altos pueden ser un trampolin de despegue¿?
> 
> Estoy entre comprar TEF o EON. Como lo ven, quizas sea mejor pedir cita en el medico.




Y porque no haces un 50%-50%?

Yo tengo EON, para muy largo, un inconveniente es la retencion del dividendo alemán....


----------



## pyn (14 Ene 2014)

Buenísimo:

Cursos gratuitos de Bolsa para aprender a invertir: 28 y 29 de Enero. El Comercio


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

pyn dijo:


> Buenísimo:
> 
> Cursos gratuitos de Bolsa para aprender a invertir: 28 y 29 de Enero. El Comercio





> Los traders expertos de Hanseatic Brokerhouse emularán a las estrellas de rock


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Vuelvo a ser accionista de EON. Tef por ahora tendra que esperar. Me he decidio porque el sector telecom ha tenido un mejor año, y para cubrirme mediante sectoriales las utilities estan cotizando mas unanimes.

@HisHoliness, hacia donde mira usted como precio objetivo?


----------



## Robopoli (14 Ene 2014)

A ver si el sector empieza a moverse (hacia arriba)
Deutsche Bank Upgrades Cliffs Natural Resources (CLF) to Buy
De momento le hacen el upgrade por otros motivos distintos al del carbón...


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vuelvo a ser accionista de EON. Tef por ahora tendra que esperar. Me he decidio porque el sector telecom ha tenido un mejor año, y para cubrirme mediante sectoriales las utilities estan cotizando mas unanimes.
> 
> @HisHoliness, hacia donde mira usted como precio objetivo?




Bienvenido a bordo! No tengo precio objetivo, las voy a dejar ahi por lo menos 4 años.

Por cierto que culo eso de citar, con el @nick te salta una notificacion de que te han citado en el tapatalk. cojonudo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Es una accion que no se revalorizara un 30% en 2 meses. Piano piano puede ser una buena opcion, importante que no pierda los 12 euros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2014)

Fuera de E.on. Montoro me va a violar ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ene 2014)

Vaya desinflada que se ha pegado la azucarera, no?


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bankia será todo lo chicharro que usted quiera, pero está en el IBEX.
> Y este hilo se titula ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35?
> 
> Creo que si este hilo se ha caracterizado por algo siempre, es por el respeto a las opiniones de todos. Si uno quiere chicharrear, adelante. Si otro quiere ser pandoreado en índices como el gato, también.
> ...



Cuanta verdad junta hamija. 

Sinceramente, creo que si uno es ultrabajista patológico, lo mejor que puede hacer en momentos en que el mercado es ultralcista patológico es olvidarse de él. Discutir con él solo vale para que te saquen las perras.


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Cuando los profetas del guano se pongan largos....sera momento de vender::


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2014)

Súbanme esas prisas! ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON.
> 
> Las eonicas estan en su punto. Esos 13 bajos, 12 altos pueden ser un trampolin de despegue¿?
> 
> Estoy entre comprar TEF o EON. Como lo ven, quizas sea mejor pedir cita en el medico.



Pues parece que ha hecho un doble suelín ahí en los 13 bajos, pero hasta que no supere los 13.5€ no me fiaría.

Pero yo a usted no le discuto ya nada (viendo las azuquitas, ibm y demás), si usted entra, el valor sube si o si (ghkghk style) !


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Ola k ase ibex, acaba en verde o k ase. 

Y tu bankia, ase sprint final como estos días o k ase

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues parece que ha hecho un doble suelín ahí en los 13 bajos, pero hasta que no supere los 13.5€ no me fiaría.
> 
> Pero yo a usted no le discuto ya nada (viendo las azuquitas, ibm y demás), si usted entra, el valor sube si o si (ghkghk style) !



Y la potasa, es que nadie piensa en la potasa con un 3% arriba hoy. 
Por cierto otro paquetito fuera en 23,7.

Yo en sacando pa las subidas de la luz estoy contento.

En algun que otro titulo que he comprado ultimamente ha tenido mucho que ver OoM. Le agradezco sus consejos.


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

Muahahahahahah, cierre en verde. Todos los gacelotes contentos espumando. Nos vemos el viernes en los 500.

Que risas pero que pena.


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pasa que ya casi nunca andan por aqui, con eso esta todo dicho.
> 
> El negocio de criticar la chicharrada no es bien recibido, y como gente respetable que son, dejan sitio al gacelerio.
> 
> Pd. vamos al verde. Cuidado con los reversal que los carga el diablo.



Posteo poco ultimamente porque estoy de curro hasta arriba.

Que la peña se pone en MODE GAMBLER ... pues me da igual porque cada con su dinero hace lo que se le pone de la polla pero luego a llorar al maestro armero.

Eso sí, la épocas de euforia y chicharreo generalmente disparan la codicia y la soberbia ..... y siempre acaba mal salvo los masters que se saldrán en la última jornada alcista ::::::

El papel tiene 2 caras, ahora estamos en una de ellas ..... pero la otra vendrá y las lágrimas serán de sangre y la piramidación será la horca.

En 17 años ya he visto muchos mercados y muchas tendencias tras muchos miles de operaciones. El trader busca la supervivencia.

Suerte


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Hoygan que me han vendido un tercio de las bankias.... Cabrones.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

prisa no lo está dejando mal para mañana, parece que ha aguantado el 0.386 

fibo61.80 de la subida de estos 2 días ienso:

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 10:20 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan que me han vendido un tercio de las bankias.... Cabrones..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



ha sido en 2 minutos, estaba delante

son esos momentos que no sabes qué hacer


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan que me han vendido un tercio de las bankias.... Cabrones..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Se han marcado un barrido de los que hacen historia. Pa'bajo y pa'rriba.

Parece que MS está comprando a manos llenas. ::


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Y ese toro enamorado de la lunaaaaa ..... verde viento, verdes ramassssss

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ene 2014)

Hoy se han trajinado a bastantes gacelas...

Tranquilos, mañana todo vuelve a la normalidad alcista


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Ene 2014)

*Bankieros !!! *

El Gobierno evalúa la venta de un 18% de Bankia...

El Gobierno español estaría evaluando aprovecharse de la subida en bolsa de Bankia, el acelerón en su saneamiento y el interés inversor por España para colocar hasta un 18 por ciento del banco nacionalizado y dar una muestra más del avance en el proceso de reestructuración del sector.
"(El ministro de Economía, Luis de) Guindos quiere vender algo menos de un 20% de Bankia durante el primer trimestre", dijo una fuente cercana al titular de Economía mientras que otras fuentes bancarias y próximas al FROB mencionaron contactos informales.
Aunque las conversaciones tendrían carácter exploratorio y no se ha otorgado mandato alguno para una colocación - que permitiría al Estado ingresar unos 2.800 millones de euros a los precios actuales-, un alto cargo y cinco fuentes bancarias dijeron que el ministro ha tenido conversaciones con banqueros para sondear el mercado ante una posible venta durante el primer trimestre.
Una portavoz del Ministerio de Economía consultada por Reuters negó que existan conversaciones con bancos para vender una participación de Bankia.
"Es verdad que se está hablando de ventas parciales en Bankia pero no hay nada concreto y lo único que ha habido son contactos informales con potenciales inversores que se van a seguir produciendo", dijo, sin embargo, una fuente próxima al FROB.
Portavoces del FROB y de Bankia no quisieron hacer comentarios mientras que el propio Guindos, que expone con orgullo la reinvención de Bankia, dijo el lunes en el Congreso que la entidad va a ser la fuente de retorno principal para cubrir las inyecciones de fondos públicos en el sistema financiero español.
Se da la circunstancia de que los títulos de Bankia tocaron el martes el precio de la ampliación de capital de 1,35 euros por acción mediante la que se instrumentó una parte de la inyección europea de 17.959 millones de euros el pasado mes de mayo, por lo que el estatal FROB puede argumentar que vende sin pérdidas.
Colocación en bloque
Según las fuentes, una hipotética colocación se realizaría en bloques de uno o dos paquetes reteniendo el FROB una participación mayoritaria, con el objeto de fijar una estructura de capital con instituciones antes de la futura y obligada reprivatización.
"Se trataría de prospecciones de demanda para colocaciones en bloque en busca de instituciones con interés por entrar en el valor, que vean el potencial futuro", explicó una de las fuentes.
En la Bankia de hoy apenas tienen presencia los inversores institucionales. Según datos de Thomson Reuters, en Bankia están presentes el fondo Blackrock Institutional Trust con una participación del 0,33%, Henderson Global Investors con un 0,22% y Bestinver Gestión con un 0,10 %.
Aunque a los precios actuales efectivamente el Estado podría vender incluso con ganancias sobre la ampliación en la cotizada, una colocación implicaría un claro quebranto para las cuentas públicas si se tiene en cuenta la inyección total en el grupo consolidado BFA-Bankia, que asciende a más de 22.400 millones de euros de fondos públicos.
El Estado tiene una participación del 68,4% en Bankia y tiene hasta 2017 para vender. La entidad capitaliza actualmente unos 15.500 millones de euros.
La nueva Bankia
Desde que tomó las riendas de Bankia y apoyado en la mayor aportación de dinero público de la historia en un banco, el nuevo equipo capitaneado por José Ignacio Goirigolzarri ha realizado una reestructuración que ha llevado a la entidad a lograr un beneficio de 362 millones de euros hasta septiembre frente a las pérdidas insólitas de casi 20.000 millones de euros en 2012.
Tras adelantarse en el proceso de saneamiento con la limpieza de balance, reducción de sucursales y empleos, el proceso de compensación de preferentistas en vías de cerrarse y ventas de gran parte de sus participaciones industriales que obligatoriamente debía enajenar antes de 2016, la entidad empieza a parecerse al proyecto ideado por Goirigolzarri.
De hecho, la semana pasada, Bankia realizó su primera colocación de bonos senior con una emisión de 1.000 millones de euros con elevada sobredemanda que mostró el renovado atractivo de la entidad para inversores internacionales.
Pero pese al unánime reconocimiento a la nueva gestión y a las obras de remodelación de los cimientos, la fuerte subida en el precio de una acción sometida en ocasiones a una incompresible volatilidad, pesa sobre la opinión de los analistas. De los 13 que cubren el valor, 11 tienen recomendación de venta, otro de mantener y sólo uno de clara compra, según datos de Thomson Reuters.
"En el camino correcto", titulaban un informe publicado a finales de octubre los analistas de Natixis en el que, aunque destacaban la mejora en las cuentas y la gestión de la entidad tras los resultados del tercer trimestre, consideraban "que los mercados ya han cotizado" estos datos y otorgan al valor un precio objetivo de 79 céntimos.
El precio objetivo medio del valor, según datos compilados por Thomson Reuters, es de 0,73 euros por acción.
Otra de las cuestiones a tener en cuenta es que el banco no podrá pagar dividendos en 2014 por las restricciones del MoU, lo que podría enfriar el interés inversor.
"¿Se podría hacer (la venta de una participación? Sí se puede. ¿Se hará? Sería cauto. Yo quisiera asegurarme que realmente ya está hecha la reestructuración, que no van a surgir más peticiones de provisiones, yo creo que habría que esperar dos trimestres más", argumentó una de las fuentes.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Ene 2014)

A las buenas tardes 

Hoy tocabar descanso a la espera de ver para donde tiran loa yankis y sacar gacelas de bankia. Si los USA cierran en verde mañana seguimos alcistas

Oftopic. Vengo de mirar zulito para vivir en barna. El domingo estuve viendo unos pisitos en zona superguay (diputacion con ramble cataluña) por cotillear el tema. Todos los que habían comprado eran de fuera del pais, Andorra la vella incluida. Colombianos, rusus, ingleses...por tener algo en Barcelona. 

Hoy he visto uno asequible a mis posibles.... Tengo cierta dificultad para valorar la zona porque no llevo mucho en la ciudad, así que agradecería la opinión del Reve y otros aborigenes del lugar o asimilados. Yo lo veo céntrico pero ¿ a les gustaría vivir en Urgell con Sepulveda? Nunca se sabe que peligros acechan en la sombra. :o


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> *Bankieros !!! *
> 
> El Gobierno evalúa la venta de un 18% de Bankia...



Hora de sacarle al perro al Gobierno!!! :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Ene 2014)

Zeltia es el futuro.


----------



## Galifrey (14 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A las buenas tardes
> 
> Hoy tocabar descanso a la espera de ver para donde tiran loa yankis y sacar gacelas de bankia. Si los USA cierran en verde mañana seguimos alcistas
> 
> ...



Buenas,

¿Para vivir estilo familiar, para vivir disfrutando como si no hubiera un mañana o como dormidero bien comunicado para acceder al curro?


----------



## Cantor (14 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tengo cierta dificultad para valorar la zona porque no llevo mucho en la ciudad, así que agradecería la opinión del Reve y otros aborigenes del lugar o asimilados. Yo lo veo céntrico pero ¿ a les gustaría vivir en Urgell con Sepulveda? Nunca se sabe que peligros acechan en la sombra. :o



le doy mi opinión pero tenga en cuenta que yo soy "asimilado" y además viví en la dreta no en l'esquerra del eixample, así que lo conozco menos. 

A priori diría que es buena zona. Al menos segura, y lo que usted ya sabe: Boqueria cerca (ya comentó que le gustaba ir) y el ruido de Gran Via entiendo que no le llega... Yo por zona sí viviría ahí, pero ya le digo que nunca he vivido cerca, así que tome mi opinión con precaución 

O gane 800% con Bankia o Gamesa y cómprese el de Diputación con Rambla!! eso también lo preferiría yo!! :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2014)

Joer mis zeltias. Que final...


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Vendidas 15.000 a 1,324....lueho mirare por sufrir hasta donde la han bajado..... 

Seguimos dentro con 35.000....20.000 estaba creo que a 1,304.....por suerte no han llegado hasta ahí.... 

A 41 entramos de nuevo.... Amonoh bankieros!!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ene 2014)

menuda pandorada para acabar en verde


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Para vivir estilo familiar, para vivir disfrutando como si no hubiera un mañana o como dormidero bien comunicado para acceder al curro?



Ninguna de las tres. Para vivir "ociosa" y de momento hasta que encuentre faena vaya usted a saber dónde con mi hija. Sería parecido a lo de si no hubiera mañana pero con cierta edad ::


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2014)

Al final me entro la orden en natra a 2.31, esta mañana pensaba que se me había escapado. Alguien mas dentro?
También estoy probando cfds en la bolsa usana con AKAM, de momento nada mal aunque al ser mi primera incursión en cfds he entrado con muy muy poco dinero y apenas me dará para pagar comisiones. Pero bastante mejor que pagar por cambio de divisa...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2014)

Pero bueno, despues del susto, de las barridas de stops, de los lobos que vienen y las caperucitas que huyen... esto va parriba no?

:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Pues esperemos que así siga..... Parece que han aprovechar para barrer con lo de guindos y el 18% de bankia... Se podría haber metido la lengua en el culo.. Hijoputa. 

Mañana veremos... No me fio un pelo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Al final me entro la orden en natra a 2.31, esta mañana pensaba que se me había escapado. Alguien mas dentro?
> También estoy probando cfds en la bolsa usana con AKAM, de momento nada mal aunque al ser mi primera incursión en cfds he entrado con muy muy poco dinero y apenas me dará para pagar comisiones. Pero bastante mejor que pagar por cambio de divisa...
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Yo estoy dentro....pero a 2,4


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

hola

son largos en eurusd y audusd

compramos alstom......

trust me.


----------



## juanfer (14 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda pandorada para acabar en verde



Ahora viene la subidita de las 20 de la tarde en el sp500, que hoy hay POMO.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Mucho cuidado con los mercados alcistas, nos hacen tomar decisiones equivocadas

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> peugeot ha dado posibilidad de entrar baratita,
> 
> *el dow, espero que hoy suba todo lo que bajó ayer*..veremos.



::::::8::Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2014)

BKIA ha tenido el doble de volumen que SAN. WTF!!!!!

Esto no puede acabar bien ::

Ayer entré ACI 4.05$ Esta vez no esperé a los 4.03$ ::


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

Chapeau, dia reversal, cierre verde y el cascabel sonando ya muy cerca.

Y usa pepona despues del despioje de ayer.

Ni una estrella.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> BKIA ha tenido el doble de volumen que SAN. WTF!!!!!
> 
> Esto no puede acabar bien ::
> 
> Ayer entré ACI 4.05$ Esta vez no esperé a los 4.03$ ::



Bienvenido !!! :Aplauso: Espero que sea una señal y nos vayamos para arriba de nuevo.


----------



## egarenc (14 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bienvenido !!! :Aplauso: Espero que sea una señal y nos vayamos para arriba de nuevo.



yo me estoy comiendo un -6 ahora mismo, pero también voy montado (poca carga, eso si)...gloria o quiebra!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

bankia, que cada uno haga su lectura:

El Gobierno evala la venta parcial de Bankia a inversores privados

*hora de la noticia: 17.00h*

gráfico de hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero bueno, despues del susto, de las barridas de stops, de los lobos que vienen y las caperucitas que huyen... esto va parriba no?
> 
> :Aplauso:



Y justamente en ese momento....ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Al final me entro la orden en natra a 2.31, esta mañana pensaba que se me había escapado. Alguien mas dentro?
> También estoy probando cfds en la bolsa usana con AKAM, de momento nada mal aunque al ser mi primera incursión en cfds he entrado con muy muy poco dinero y apenas me dará para pagar comisiones. Pero bastante mejor que pagar por cambio de divisa...
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk









---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 13:27 ----------

es muy raro que hayan entrado esos millones de acciones JUSTO en 1,35 (orden automática?)

a ver si está vendiendo el gobierno ya.....



si desde luego teniendo 4 años, se quitan el 20% a 1,35, "para no perder dinero el frob" dice bien poco del valor (o del gobierno)

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 13:28 ----------

guindos:



> "¿Se podría hacer (la venta de una participación? Sí se puede. ¿Se hará? Sería cauto. Yo quisiera asegurarme que realmente ya está hecha la reestructuración, *que no van a surgir más peticiones de provisiones,* yo creo que habría que esperar dos trimestres más", argumentó una de las fuentes.





eso dice


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Este es el mercado mas alcista que conozco desde 2006, venimos desde los 8.500 y todavia a no nos hemos detenido.

Despues de la borrachera llega la resaca, pasara factura, manteneros sobrios.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]es muy raro que hayan entrado esos millones de acciones JUSTO en 1,35 (orden automática?)
> 
> a ver si está vendiendo el gobierno ya.....
> 
> ...




y quien ha comprado en el último momento para volverla a subir???


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

para eso estaban los SL nam


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Alguien ha ganado pasta jugandp a cortos? Yo nunca tuve pelotas. Lo unico que llegue a hacer es estar mas liquido.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (14 Ene 2014)

Que decian del vix?? vaya galleton que lleva hoy.

A punto para rondar minimos el viernes. Todo al milimetro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Les pediria a ustedes, inversobres incluido, que sigan empujando en ISRG de una tacada pagamos la subida de la luz y el gas.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 21:02 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Alguien ha ganado pasta jugandp a cortos? Yo nunca tuve pelotas. Lo unico que llegue a hacer es estar mas liquido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



En este hilo esa pregunta es como si a uno de san sebastian le preguntas si va de pintxos.

El experto en esas lindes es el sargento.
El ejperto es el jato.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Mañana rompemos los 10.500?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Alguien ha ganado pasta jugandp a cortos? Yo nunca tuve pelotas. Lo unico que llegue a hacer es estar mas liquido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



A mi desde los 8500 me han pandoreado con cortos...vía warrants.....

Me comieron el 60% de las plusvis del 2013.

Gracias a Bankia ya recuperados de sobra.

Si no compro warrants, y no me hubiesen pandoreado con la primera bajada de Sacyr hace unos meses, en año y 10 días habría doblado capital:ouch:


----------



## Galifrey (14 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ninguna de las tres. Para vivir "ociosa" y de momento hasta que encuentre faena vaya usted a saber dónde con mi hija. Sería parecido a lo de si no hubiera mañana pero con cierta edad ::



Pues entonces no parece mal sitio. 

Cerca de la parada de metro de Universitat, fabuloso para la movilidad.

Cerca del meollo pero en un cruce relativamente tranquilo (a nivel de bullicio, a nivel de tráfico en todo el example no hay prácticamente sitios tranquilos).

Si no detesta demasiado una pizca de multiculturalidad, un poco más abajo en la zona de Sant Antoni los precios están algo mejor y parece una zona que se puede poner de moda (esto en Barcelona pasa cada cinco años con un barrio).

En todo caso pelee el precio: una amiga está buscando piso por la misma zona y se está llevando sorpresas agradables en forma de "disposición a negociar" por parte de los vendedores.

En cuanto a riesgos/sorpresas: tener poca pinta de guiris ayuda a la tranquilidad. 

Otra zona que se está poniendo de moda (para vivir "a lo pueblo") es poblenou. Pero tengo la impresión que ya está un poco burbujeada para lo que es.

Espero que se encuentre a gusto en Barcelona.

Un saludo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2014)

Si cualquiera de nosotros volviese al pasado sería millonario. Y si el jato volviese al pasado no quedaría un solo árbol en el Amazonas 



paulistano dijo:


> A mi desde los 8500 me han pandoreado con cortos...vía warrants.....
> 
> Me comieron el 60% de las plusvis del 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Yp tengo un problema con los cortos, que los riesgos no estan acotados. Las perdidas, hipoteticamente, podrian ser infinitas.


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Este es el mercado mas alcista que conozco desde 2006, venimos desde los 8.500 y todavia a no nos hemos detenido.
> 
> Despues de la borrachera llega la resaca, pasara factura, manteneros sobrios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



se llama punto inflexion, verano 2012,....las buenas empresas ya habian subido, ahora les queda a las segundas


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yp tengo un problema con los cortos, que los riesgos no estan acotados. Las perdidas, hipoteticamente, podrian ser infinitas.



Por?

Con los warrants te garantizas que las pérdidas no son infintas.

Pierdes la cantidad que metes.

Los considero un timo, ojo...es para pillar justo al mercado en los más alto y que en una semana esté 300 puntos abajo....es la única forma de luchar contra el factor "tiempo" en el warrant.

Yo no vuelvo....tal vez un ETF inverso.

Aunque como son productos de los creadores de mercado parece ser que son algo engoñosos.

Los que entienden parece ser que lo hacen con derivados (juanfer??)...los miré en bankinter pero había que poner garantías (tal vez por eso hablabas de pérdidas ilimitadas), por lo que zapatero a tus zapatos......yo con mis acciones.....::


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yp tengo un problema con los cortos, que los riesgos no estan acotados. Las perdidas, hipoteticamente, podrian ser infinitas.



Las perdidas están limitadas a lo que tengas en la cuenta, te clavan margin call y te cierran la posi.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Personalmente el mejor derivado que conozco para el mercado bajista, son los futuros sobre indicies, en el caso de europa incluso utilizo los futuos secotoriales del stoxx.

El dax y muy especialmente el stoxx son los de mayor volumen en europa, aunque el mercado de futuros es inmenso y muy liquido incluso para el mini ibex hispanistani. El mecanismo es muy sencillo, hay mucho material en la red de como funcionan.

Ya saben el dicho que los grandes y viejos zorros de la bolsa operan unicamente en el mercado de futuros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2014)

Janus, ya lo tienes?

Metallica Through the Never (2013) 720p BluRay x264 Download + Online Streaming

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:70F72C2E81DE698FB0594599589B87D0ABC690F4&dn=Metallica%20Through%20the%20Never%20%282013%29%20720p%20BluRay%20%5bGlowGaze.Com%5d&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ene 2014)

Hoy he aprovechado para pillarme otro paquetito de Imtech a 2,42 para sumarlas a las que pillé hace pocas semanas a 2,18.
Siempre mirando a medio-largo plazo.




Me tienta entrar en K+S.ienso:


----------



## juanfer (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Por?
> 
> Con los warrants te garantizas que las pérdidas no son infintas.
> 
> ...



Los derivados apalancados pueden producir perdidas elevadas.

Se supone que cuando has superado las gatantias el broker te cierra las posiciones.

Pero puede haber una perdida mayor que los fondos propios.

Asi es facil en los mercados de forex abrir posiciones con contratos se 1M€, y con CFD igual.

Yo uso futuros necesitan garantias pero pienso que es mejor que los CFds pero para gustos colores.

Enviado desde mi LG-P710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Recuerdo a mis amigos conforeros que la evolucion de precios no es una funcion continua, en teoria, y digo en teoria, cualquier valor podria subir a cualquier precio imaginable, o incluso muchisimo mas. Esto haria que las posiciones cortas generasen perdidas no acotadas.


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hoy he aprovechado para pillarme otro paquetito de Imtech a 2,42 para sumarlas a las que pillé hace pocas semanas a 2,18.
> Siempre mirando a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> 
> ...



con que broker vas?


----------



## juanfer (14 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Las perdidas están limitadas a lo que tengas en la cuenta, te clavan margin call y te cierran la posi.



Puedes perder mucho mas que lo que tienes en cuenta. Piensa que si vas apalancado 1:20 en acciones y hay un gap.

A mi en los Cfd a mercado han estado 10 minutos para cerrarme y ves pasar los pipos.

Enviado desde mi LG-P710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

hay tantas acciones para entrar que es una locura querer entrar en todas........

mercado alcista se llama,


----------



## decloban (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Personalmente el mejor derivado que conozco para el mercado bajista, son los futuros sobre indicies, en el caso de europa incluso utilizo los futuos secotoriales del stoxx.



¿Y que opina de los CFDs?


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Puedes perder mucho mas que lo que tienes en cuenta. Piensa que si vas apalancado 1:20 en acciones y hay un gap.
> 
> A mi en los Cfd a mercado han estado 10 minutos para cerrarme y ves pasar los pipos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-P710 mediante Tapatalk



si es mucha pasta a lo mejor te compensa huir del pais:XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

Es mejor no mirar operaciones pasadas.Aunque la bolsa haya subido aun quedan acciones a per 6-9 y algunas con negocios muy solidos...El mundo es muy grande y los limites solo los ponemos nosotros.En una de las mayores burbujas la .com se vendia caf a per 5 , a unos 18 eu 14 años despues esta casi a 400.Todo en la vida es relativo menos las facturas de la luz ...a todos nos las meten dobladas .Chinito a que empresa te referias?Hago el seguimiento a mas de 100


----------



## @@strom (14 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero que haya puesto usted SL. Por el bien del hilo. Porque cuando le petan el ojal, se pone usted muy pesado.




Parece que nos libraremos de la mascota del hilo por unos dias.
Hay que reconocer que como indicador de sentimiento contrario no tiene precio.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> y quien ha comprado en el último momento para volverla a subir???



igual vende gobierno


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Recuerdo a mis amigos conforeros que la evolucion de precios no es una funcion continua, en teoria, y digo en teoria, cualquier valor podria subir a cualquier precio imaginable, o incluso muchisimo mas. Esto haria que las posiciones cortas generasen perdidas no acotadas.



No si es vía warrant. 

Compras warrant por un valor. 

Luego, según la evolución del subyacente el precio del warrant va variando. 

Jamás pierdes más de lo que tu quieras arriesgar. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Recuerdo a mis amigos conforeros que la evolucion de precios no es una funcion continua, en teoria, y digo en teoria, cualquier valor podria subir a cualquier precio imaginable, o incluso muchisimo mas. Esto haria que las posiciones cortas generasen perdidas no acotadas.



Realmente en un subyacente serio como puede ser un indice dax, stoxx, sp500, esos gaps en un momento determinado de panico o locura raramente sobrepasan los 60-80 puntos en el dax por ejemplo a 25 euros, son 1500 puntos que se presuponen cifra menor para aquel que opera en un mercado tan serio como el aleman, esto me ha quedado muy Mr.P.

Momenos de locura que se da uno cada 3 años.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hay tantas acciones para entrar que es una locura querer entrar en todas........
> 
> mercado alcista se llama,



Sigues largo en petróleo?

Oil futures settle up on bets for supply decline


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hoy he aprovechado para pillarme otro paquetito de Imtech a 2,42 para sumarlas a las que pillé hace pocas semanas a 2,18.
> Siempre mirando a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente creo que llegas un poco tarde para k+s

Nadie ha comentado la rebaja de rating del sabadell


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hoy he aprovechado para pillarme otro paquetito de Imtech a 2,42 para sumarlas a las que pillé hace pocas semanas a 2,18.
> Siempre mirando a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me queda un paquetito en 27 lebros se lo vendo, no tiene que ir a Alemania a buscarlo, esta bien cuidado, siempre en garaje.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 21:52 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Personalmente creo que llegas un poco tarde para k+s
> 
> Nadie ha comentado la rebaja de rating del sabadell



Eso de tarde es relativo, como recuperara niveles de hace 2 años, riete tu de los 24 euros actuales.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No si es vía warrant.
> 
> Compras warrant por un valor.
> 
> ...



Tienes razon, con warrants el riesgo sistemico se los come el emisor. Deberian prohibirse.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 21:54 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Realmente en un subyacente serio como puede ser un indice dax, stoxx, sp500, esos gaps en un momento determinado de panico o locura raramente sobrepasan los 60-80 puntos en el dax por ejemplo a 25 euros, son 1500 puntos que se presuponen cifra menor para aquel que opera en un mercado tan serio como el aleman, esto me ha quedado muy Mr.P.
> 
> Momenos de locura que se da uno cada 3 años.



Eso no es cierto, hemos visto gaps mucho mas grandes, y cada vez son mas frecuentes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y que opina de los CFDs?



No me gustan los creadores de mercado cuyos espejos funcionan de aquella manera. Su liquidez. Que apalancarme en una sola compañia no me estila. Las horquillas excesivas en algunos casos. 

Antes igual miraria los futuros que muchas acciones tienen, incluso he operado con futuros de bbva en alguna ocasion, pero poca cosa.

Mucha gente los encuentra interesantes por las condiciones propias de su operativa y que su broker los ofrece con buenas comisiones, pero como le digo a mi personalemente no me van.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi me queda un paquetito en 27 lebros se lo vendo, no tiene que ir a Alemania a buscarlo, esta bien cuidado, siempre en garaje.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 21:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Y si imtech recupera los niveles se hace un x10....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tienes razon, con warrants el riesgo sistemico se los come el emisor. Deberian prohibirse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 21:54 ----------
> 
> ...



A que gaps se refiera, a los de un dia a otro, o a los de en una misma jornada de operaciones. Si es a los segundos, recuerdo uno de unos 60 puntos en el dax en los ultimos 3 años.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

Los warrants estan hechos para que el banco gane...Son los juan palomo de la bolsa el banco los guisa y ellos se lo comen..Aun no conozco a nadie que haya ganado a largo plazo operando en warrant.Para diario yo creo que son mejor los futuros y para posicionarse en una futura compra las opciones.


----------



## decloban (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me gustan los creadores de mercado cuyos espejos funcionan de aquella manera. Su liquidez. Que apalancarme en una sola compañia no me estila. Las horquillas excesivas en algunos casos.
> 
> Antes igual miraria los futuros que muchas acciones tienen, incluso he operado con futuros de bbva en alguna ocasion, pero poca cosa.
> 
> Mucha gente los encuentra interesantes por las condiciones propias de su operativa y que su broker los ofrece con buenas comisiones, pero como le digo a mi personalemente no me van.



Pero lo que tengo entendido los futuros tienen fecha de vencimiento con los CFDs puedes deshacer posiciones cuando quieras.

Por otra parte con CFDs se puede estar sin apalancamiento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y si imtech recupera los niveles se hace un x10....



Cuidadin que Imtech realizo una ampliacion de capital, y las graficas de muchos dealers salen a la remanguille.


----------



## amago45 (14 Ene 2014)

Jazztel cerró en máximos diarios, 8.44, y subasta movidita
Mañana la veo a tacando la resistencia de 8.51. Por encima de ahí el cielo es el límite.
Me está haciendo ojitos y tal ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Pero lo que tengo entendido los futuros tienen fecha de vencimiento con los CFDs puedes deshacer posiciones cuando quieras.
> 
> Por otra parte con CFDs se puede estar sin apalancamiento.



Si, tiene sus ventajas como todo. Cada uno tiene que mirar los pros y los contras y decidirse, en los futuros puedes fijar tu deadline a muchos meses vista, aunque ya sabemos que aguantamos las perdidas incluso años los gacelos. :´(


----------



## egarenc (14 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Eso de tarde es relativo, como recuperara niveles de hace 2 años, riete tu de los 24 euros actuales.



te refieres a la epoca donde existia el oligopolio de la rusa y la ucraniana y arreglaban los precios? creo que leí que los precios han bajado de 490$ a 300$ la tonelada ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> te refieres a la epoca donde existia el oligopolio de la rusa y la ucraniana y arreglaban los precios? creo que leí que los precios han bajado de 490$ a 300$ la tonelada ::



Oligolio, cartel, pactar precio....minucias del dia a dia en la europa del este. Estan condenados a entenderse, eso o comenzar a fabricar plantas para producir potasa, pero pronto se darian cuenta que les sale mas a cuenta opar al otro.


----------



## Misterio (14 Ene 2014)

Hace unos meses lei a Don Pepito recomendar Novavax, por aquel entonces menos de 2 $, como no tengo arrestos suficientes no compré, hoy han subido un 11% y ya van por los 6 $.

Simplemente reconocer que Don Pepito por esta y otras acciones ha regalado mucha pasta al que le ha querido escuchar, mis respetos a este forero.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> con que broker vas?



Renta4



mpbk dijo:


> hay tantas acciones para entrar que es una locura querer entrar en todas........
> 
> mercado alcista se llama,




Yo también tengo la tentación de entrar en muchas acciones pero cuando tengo esa sensación... mala señal, el mercado no tarda en girarse y me meto una buena hostia.
Cuidadín.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 23:32 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Personalmente creo que llegas un poco tarde para k+s
> 
> Nadie ha comentado la rebaja de rating del sabadell




Puede que en K+S sea un pelín tarde pero a largo plazo no tiene mala pinta. La subida de hoy echa un poco para atrás ya que aun siendo signo de fortaleza y haya superado los 23,75 se está acercando al gap de finales de julio.
Quizás lo mejor sea ver lo que haga cuando llegue y actuar en consecuencia.
Potencial tiene.


----------



## egarenc (14 Ene 2014)

veo que Bestinver ha salido hoy de compras y le ha dado por el acero, un par de decenas de miles de arcelor y otras yantas de acx...migajillas, vamos


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

Hannibal, día 2 de TRE que hacen la barrida...


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, lo que ha hecho Ercros los dos últimos meses ¿sería algo como una taza con asa?
Podría llevar hasta los 0,63.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Por cierto, lo que ha hecho Ercros los dos últimos meses ¿sería algo como una taza con asa?
> Podría llevar hasta los 0,63.



Dios le oiga y se tome dos tazas de eso ::

Yo mañana me salgo, como me he salido hoy con plusvas de tecnocom. El kumo frena el precio, de hecho, ha cerrado JUSTO en el kumo, clavando la centesima, casualidad?

y da una divergencia entre precio y RSI y CCI
máximo superior y rsi no


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> veo que Bestinver ha salido hoy de compras y le ha dado por el acero, un par de decenas de miles de arcelor y otras yantas de acx...migajillas, vamos



Hace ya bastante tiempo que llevo unas Arcelor, le está costando romper los 13 pero respetando la alcista que lleva verano no debería tardar en hacerlo o eso espero.


----------



## Xiux (14 Ene 2014)

Tesla se ha marcado casi un +16%! 

Rumores que la compran o que? 



Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (14 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Hace ya bastante tiempo que llevo unas Arcelor, le está costando romper los 13 pero respetando la alcista que lleva verano no debería tardar en hacerlo o eso espero.



A mi me da la impresión que hasta que no reporte el 7f no va a romper esa pedazo de resistencia.
En una semana consors ha vendido la friolera de 1 millón de acciones....


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

alguno está en tubacex? o va a entrar mañana?

natra debería hacer mañana y siguientes máximos de este ciclo. Si no supera el anterior... fuera.

y prisa debería despegar ya


----------



## @@strom (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguno está en tubacex? o va a entrar mañana?
> 
> natra debería hacer mañana y siguientes máximos de este ciclo. Si no supera el anterior... fuera.
> 
> y prisa debería despegar ya



Tubacex tiene una pintaza tremenda. Y mira que se ha dejado comprar en 2,85 varias veces. Los de Metavalor van cargados hasta las trancas y Bestinver también lleva unas cuantas.


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguno está en tubacex? o va a entrar mañana?
> 
> natra debería hacer mañana y siguientes máximos de este ciclo. Si no supera el anterior... fuera.
> 
> y prisa debería despegar ya



Yo la estuve mirando, no entre, buena pinta

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Tubacex tiene una pintaza tremenda. Y mira que se ha dejado comprar en 2,85 varias veces. Los de Metavalor van cargados hasta las trancas y Bestinver también lleva unas cuantas.



La llevan desde hace tiempo.Yo he metido un poco en dos de los fondos, coincido con ellos al menos en el 70%-80% de los valores...Entre las tabaqueras (Lorillard,Philip Morris e Imperial Tobacco),imtech y las bebidas alcoholicas (Carlsberg y Diageo) me han ganado
Estoy un poco mosca con el dueño de la gestora, tiene algun asuntillo con la justicia pero bueno como los fondos van aparte y los gestores parecen honestos les doy un voto de confianza

Metavalor

Tubacex 5%


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Tubacex tiene una pintaza tremenda. Y mira que se ha dejado comprar en 2,85 varias veces. Los de Metavalor van cargados hasta las trancas y Bestinver también lleva unas cuantas.





Namreir dijo:


> Yo la estuve mirando, no entre, buena pinta
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk






y que os cuesta poner una orden mañana a 2,81-2,82?


----------



## @@strom (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y que os cuesta poner una orden mañana a 2,81-2,82?



Costar nada, lo que pasa que yo sinceramente creo que a esos precios ya no las volveremos a ver.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Costar nada, lo que pasa que yo sinceramente creo que a esos precios ya no las volveremos a ver.



tienes PRT?


----------



## @@strom (14 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tienes PRT?



No.
El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> No.
> *El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres*.



jajajaja te gusta vacialr a Calopez


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

Bueno ya que nadie habla de el y aqui solo hay bankia:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

lo que pasa que con la corrección que va a traer POP igual afecta a bankia, sabadell y el resto...


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> *Bankieros !!! *
> 
> El Gobierno evalúa la venta de un 18% de Bankia...



Perfecto, me encanta esa noticia. Creo que sería buena señal para ver el fondo. La función mediática de bankia ha comenzado, ha empezado a salir en los mass mierda y quieren echarle un poco de agua encima para que no se sobrecaliente vaya que al jubilado le dé por ir a su banco a decir que quiere comprar acciones de bankia. Las piezas van encajando a la perfección, si el gobierno empieza a vender de verdad, y en bloques a inversores privados (si nos enteramos de quienes son sabremos los futuros sillones de asesor-consejero-rascahuevos que ocupará el guindo en el futuro) es porque le está pasando la ganga a esos inversores, que sí, que lo adornarán con no sé cuanto recupera el gobierno de su inversión y tal y tal.

La jugada no es nueva, Solbes ya lo hizo con el oro cuando vendió en el peor momento (o en el mejor momento para los intereses del comprador)

Eso sí, que nadie espere un viaje suave, para seguir bailando esta conga vamos a tener que echar mucha cintura ienso:


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Tesla se ha marcado casi un +16%!
> 
> Rumores que la compran o que?
> 
> ...




parece ser que en el nuevo PAU de Valdebebas Premium se están instalando cargadores eléctricos para este tipo de coches, la gran demanda que provocará ha hecho despegar la acción.


----------



## mpbk (14 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bueno ya que nadie habla de el y aqui solo hay bankia:



todo alcista


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo alcista



Todo alcista hasta que llegue la corrección que vendrá tarde o temprano y todo sera rojo sangre


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ene 2014)

El IBEX hizo un mínimo a la apertura en el 10.224, justo en la zona que habíamos previsto que abriría y desde ese mínimo rebotó y volvió a la zona de máximos.

El 10.224 lo tomaremos como soporte significativo. Y la superación de los máximos previos, 10.400, nos avisaría del desarrollo de una nueva onda al alza con objetivo 11.000. Es probable que hasta finales del mes de enero, el IBEX siga subiendo.

CAVA


----------



## Namreir (14 Ene 2014)

Toda la banca es alcista, pero depende del bono, y el bono depende de Draghi, asi que estamos en manos del chico de GS.

Y pelorubio calladito.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2014 at 23:59 ----------

¿Quien esta peor?

España, Italia o Francia. 

Igual esta es la pregunta que deberiamos hacernos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 00:00 ----------

Comparad:

German exports rise for fourth month in a row in November | Reuters

https://mninews.marketnews.com/inde...france-nov-trade-deficit-widens-exports-slump

¿Es sotenible la eurozona a largo plazo?

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 00:03 ----------

Alemania:

La evolucion de la balanza por cuenta corriente es brutal:

https://www.destatis.de/EN/PressServices/Press/pr/2014/01/PE14_006_51.html

Y ademas:

https://www.destatis.de/EN/PressServices/Press/pr/2014/01/PE14_009_421.html


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> veo que Bestinver ha salido hoy de compras y le ha dado por el acero, un par de decenas de miles de arcelor y otras yantas de acx...migajillas, vamos



Esta al caer la ultima carta trimestral del año asi como los movimientos de la cartera que presentan a la cnmv...La ultima vez fue por finales de octubre


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

El Ibex ha pillado una subida de mas 2.500 puntos en 7 meses, el movimiento alcista puede durar, pero seguramente ya hemos hecho bastante mas de la mitad.

¿Alguien ve el Ibex en 12.500 o 13.000 para el verano?

A mi me parece demasiado.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> parece ser que en el nuevo PAU de Valdebebas Premium se están instalando cargadores eléctricos para este tipo de coches, la gran demanda que provocará ha hecho despegar la acción.



Rumores intensos e interesados de compra por parte de General Motors.

Lo de Valdebebas no mueve la aguja ni de mi antiguo ciclomotor.

Valde-bobos es historia.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y que os cuesta poner una orden mañana a 2,81-2,82?



Pongo la orden, a ver si entra!


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Why Italian And Spanish Bonds Are Near Record Low Yields (In One Greater-Fool Chart) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Why Italian And Spanish Bonds Are Near Record Low Yields (In One Greater-Fool Chart) | Zero Hedge



Ya son listos los japos, para subir el euro y devaluar el yen tenian que bajar el interes de los bonos españoles e italianos.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya son listos los japos, para subir el euro y devaluar el yen tenian que bajar el interes de los bonos españoles e italianos.



otro artículo interesante que explica la subida de materias primas:

Resource nationalism alive and well as Indonesia bans key metal exports - Telegraph


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

¿Nos joderan los de Moodys la fiesta?


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Rumores intensos e interesados de compra por parte de General Motors.
> 
> Lo de Valdebebas no mueve la aguja ni de mi antiguo ciclomotor.
> 
> Valde-bobos es historia.



Buenas madrugadas.

En estos momentos tanto Tesla como General Motors subiendo fuertemente en el After Hours con un volumen realmente salvaje para las horas que son.

¿Tal vez noticia en ciernes?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2014)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas.
> 
> En estos momentos tanto Tesla como General Motors subiendo fuertemente en el After Hours con un volumen realmente salvaje para las horas que son.
> 
> ...



Tesla es una compañía con un producto muy "aparente y novedoso" en el mercado. En la etapa del proyecto empresarial en la que está, tiene más de notoriedad que de exito de negocio real como para ser un competidor serio de los grandes grupos automovilistas.

Pero el mercado está cambiando y es un segmento que puede explotar brutalmente. Yo creo que con tiempo lo hará.

Es muy típico gastarse un dineral en comprar a tú amenaza incipiente de negocio y matar o demorar la idea para seguir colocando en mercado tus motores de combustión.

Creo que en esas estamos, por otra parte proyecto muy american style, y el riesgo de OPA es y será muy alto.

Ojalá me equivoque porque supondría demorar la explosión de este producto tan bueno.

Es posible que las electrolineras por las que babean los pechopalomos premium de valdebobos no tengan más utilidad que como poste en el cual amarrar los camellos a descansar ::::::


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tesla es una compañía con un producto muy "aparente y novedoso" en el mercado. En la etapa del proyecto empresarial en la que está, tiene más de notoriedad que de exito de negocio real como para ser un competidor serio de los grandes grupos automovilistas.
> 
> Pero el mercado está cambiando y es un segmento que puede explotar brutalmente. Yo creo que con tiempo lo hará.
> 
> ...




No te crees que vale USD 20B ni jarto de vino. Otro tema es el precio pero valor, lo que se dice valor, ni puesto de "weed" hasta las patas.


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, hoy el Nikkei + 2% ... abróchensé los cinturones, todo está muy Pepón

... y ojo a Jazztel


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Todo alcista hasta que llegue la corrección que vendrá tarde o temprano y todo sera rojo sangre



yo no habia visto un mercado tan alcista desde el 85,

a aprovecharlos mientras dure, que va a durar mucho tiempo


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Los warrants estan hechos para que el banco gane...Son los juan palomo de la bolsa el banco los guisa y ellos se lo comen..Aun no conozco a nadie que haya ganado a largo plazo operando en warrant.Para diario yo creo que son mejor los futuros y para posicionarse en una futura compra las opciones.



El jato operaba en turbo warrant de commerzbank, creo?


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, 

Cinturones abrochados ymóvil en modo despegue


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

que compraré hoy??

mi cartera está completa:

peugeot
alstom
bougues
total
rwe
eon
dt.telecom 

+ibex...

+usa


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2014)

Buenas.

Hoy mis Zeltias me las suban a 3 euros. Gracias.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy el Nikkei + 2% ... abróchensé los cinturones, todo está muy Pepón
> 
> ... y ojo a Jazztel



un poco tarde para que la gente se incorpore, no?


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> un poco tarde para que la gente se incorpore, no?



Quizá si, me dio aviso ayer por proximidad a máximos. Si se superara el máximo podría haber un pequeño reward a muy corto plazo (1-2 sesiones).

Yo estoy dentro desde hace tiempo por si Vodafone le da por salir a hacer compras en España ... ... :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

consumo interno en Francia se jode
Casino: las ventas 2013 decepcionan situándose en 48.600M€ vs. 48.950M€ consenso


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> consumo interno en Francia se jode
> Casino: las ventas 2013 decepcionan situándose en 48.600M€ vs. 48.950M€ consenso



Ya veras como seremos la locomotora de Europa en un par de años :XX::XX::XX:







Por cierto la imagen la he sacado de este articulo titulado

España la locomotora del paro en Europa con el 23,6%


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2014)

Los franceses de consumo mal, pero de morbazo mediático van sobrados.






Aparte de las Zeltiberas, subanme las TRE...gracias.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que compraré hoy??
> 
> mi cartera está completa:
> 
> ...



todas en verde, esto marcha.......upp capital


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

agur ercroses 10% 3 días
que el último duro lo gane el de chicharros.info gracias por decir que te ibas


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias.

Mas bankias si se superan los 1,35

Amonohhh


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

peugeot la reina de la corona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ene 2014)

Esto del ibex is a fucking cachondeo,no veo otro modo de expresarlo.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

todo el ibex verde (menos enagas plana)

ayer fue al reves



2014 año de acerinox ::


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Rotos los 10.400 y quizas acabemos en rojo.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Pero por ahora:

Verde que te quiero verde.
Verde viento. Verdes ramas.
El barco sobre la mar
y el caballo en la montaña.
Con la sombra en la cintura
ella sueña en su baranda,
verde carne, pelo verde,
con ojos de fría plata.
Verde que te quiero verde.
Bajo la luna gitana,
las cosas le están mirando
y ella no puede mirarlas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2014)

Ver El lobo de Wall Street (The Wolf of Wall Street) (2013) Online - Pelicula Online Gratis
Una buena película para soñar con mucho dinero. :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Retirando la caña numero uno, los 400 han movido el cascabel de lo lindo.

Veremos la dos en los 500 y la tres en 550.

Muahahahha, con permiso de condor.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

La verdad que es un cachondeo eso... Es comprar bankias y no parar de ganar pasta.... 

Hasta cuándo, bankieros?? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

A Enagas se le están atragantando las resistencias como a ninguna otra, me cago en todo, vale que es para largo pero la cara de tonto no te la quita nadie, de momento paso de venderla y que se me convierta en BME 2.0.
Hace unos dias se marco durante una parte de la sesión un +4% y luego se desinflo.
Alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias y tal,

la parte que me toca de bankiero como contribuyente español se alegra de esas plusvis @Paulistano.

De mientras la Potasa sique erre que erre.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2014)

Ya está. Zeltia supera los 3 euros...¡Quien lo iba a decir!


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> La verdad que es un cachondeo eso... Es comprar bankias y no parar de ganar pasta....
> 
> Hasta cuándo, bankieros??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que tienen los rallys, no sabes nunca donde van a cambiar. Llega un punto en el que cuesta más decidir donde salirse que donde entrar.

Yo sigo dentro y mi objetivo eran 1,35. 

Y no se que coño hacer. Porque también me acuerdo de Gamesa (que la tuve en 1,85 y mi objetivo era 3 y ahí me salí) y me doy de golpes contra la pared cuando veo su cotización actual


:ouch:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Ene 2014)

El sector bancario impulsa al alza las bolsas europeas

"No hay destino alternativo para el dinero que sale de la bolsa"
Miércoles, 15 de Enero del 2014 - 9:07:01 Capital Bolsa

Moderadas subidas en la apertura de las bolsas europeas tras el positivo cierre de ayer en Wall Street, y el incremento de las previsiones de crecimiento del Banco Mundial. Hoy los inversores estarán especialmente atentos al libro beige de la Fed, que podría sugerir cuál será el ritmo del estrechamiento monetario de la Reserva Federal.

En este escenario el Eurostoxx 50 sube un 0,23% a 3.126 puntos. Ibex 35 +0,05% a 10.390 puntos. DAX +0,45%. CAC 40 +0,24%. Mibtel +0,42%

En el mercado nacional destacar el buen comportamiento de los bancos, con subidas cercanas al punto porcentual, entre las que destacamos al Banco Popular (+1,84%).

Fuera del Ibex 35 fuertes subidas de la Inmobiliaria Colonial tras las noticias sobre la compra de Villar Mir de un paquete de acciones al Royal Bank of Scotland.

"Está claro que la reticencia por deshacer posiciones en renta variable sigue siendo alta. Las valoraciones están muy ajustadas a los actuales niveles, pero cuando te planteas reducir la exposición de tu cartera a acciones, tienes que buscar un destino alternativo para ese dinero, y simplemente, no lo hay. Es probable que en el corto plazo veamos algún tipo de corrección en los mercados, no pueden subir ininterrumpidamente, pero hay un consenso generalizado que la tendencia subyacente de largo plazo es alcista. Por tanto, para aquellas inversiones con un horizonte temporal de largo plazo, como es mi caso, lo que recomeniendo es seguir invertido en bolsa, y en caso de correcciones, incrementar posiciones", nos comentaba antes de apertura un gestor de renta variable de un banco de inversión nacional.


En el mercado de divisas vemos cierta corrección del euro frente a las principales divisas. El euro/dólar cae un 0,30% a 1,3637, y el euro/yen un 0,24% a 142,23.

Caídas generalizadas en el mercado de materias primas a excepción del cacao. Destacamos los descensos del cobre, azúcar y platino.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Ver El lobo de Wall Street (The Wolf of Wall Street) (2013) Online - Pelicula Online Gratis
> Una buena película para soñar con mucho dinero. :fiufiu:



hay una pelicula...jovenes, que es de un joven que quiere ganar en bolsa en 2001......y hace todo el revés.....pierde 230000€ de su abuelo, y por suerte casca y nadie se entera porque lo habia falsificado.................


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2014)

A los técnicos del foro ¿qué os parece?


https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:NVAX&ei=6qd8UqCqJuykwAPjXg


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Toshiba paga 122 millones por el proyecto nuclear de Iberdrola en Reino Unido




novavax






justo justo en resistencia


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

y bougues rompiendo máx, 2€ más por acción garantizados.

fiesta.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

pyn dijo:


> A los técnicos del foro ¿qué os parece?
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:NVAX&ei=6qd8UqCqJuykwAPjXg



Actualice la firma.

Primer aviso::


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Toshiba paga 122 millones por el proyecto nuclear de Iberdrola en Reino Unido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



montaña rusa eh...

no prefieres meter 30 o 40mil en peugeot y esperarla a 15€ y que te de 4€ por acción......


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Cerrar en rojo... en fin.

La segunda caña comienza a agitarse mientras la prensa dice lo bien que esta el mundo y lo mas mejor que va a ser todo. Que recuerdos, y no hace ni cinco años teniamos lo mismo y...

Fin de la cita.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A Enagas se le están atragantando las resistencias como a ninguna otra, me cago en todo, vale que es para largo pero la cara de tonto no te la quita nadie, de momento paso de venderla y que se me convierta en BME 2.0.
> Hace unos dias se marco durante una parte de la sesión un +4% y luego se desinflo.
> Alguien sabe por qué?



yo creo que enagas hasta el 20 o así va seguir marcando mínimos más bajos, luego ya veremos



BANKIA: Bankinter reitera vender P.O: 1.35 EUR
BCO SABADELL: Bankinter reitera vender P.O: 1.35 EUR


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cerrar en rojo... en fin.
> 
> La segunda caña comienza a agitarse mientras la prensa dice lo bien que esta el mundo y lo mas mejor que va a ser todo. Que recuerdos, y no hace ni cinco años teniamos lo mismo y...
> 
> Fin de la cita.



No exagere... el escenario es completamente distinto que hace 5 años.

Por ejemplo, hace 5 años nadie sabía que sucedería con los bancos: si los iban a rescatar, o los iban a dejar estrellarse... como sucedió a Lehman Brothers..., y ahora ya sabemos quienes han sido los ganadores de esta crisis: la gran banca.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No exagere... el escenario es completamente distinto que hace 5 años.
> 
> Por ejemplo, hace 5 años nadie sabía que sucedería con los bancos: si los iban a rescatar, o los iban a dejar estrellarse... como sucedió a Lehman Brothers..., y ahora ya sabemos quienes han sido los ganadores de esta crisis: la gran banca.



Siempre, siempre siempre, la gran banca gana.

Lo que pasa que entre ellos también tienen sus mordidas. Igual ahora es más fácil verlo, pero usar el miedo de "vamos a quebrar y joder todo" es efectivo (shock doctrine) y los países imprimen y ayudan


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena a los Peugeot, no hay como ser rescatados por un gobierno! Miren casos GM bankia etc

Las Eon despertando de su aburrimiento 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 10:06 ----------

Las bankias hasta 4 no soltamos 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2014)

Que verde flor todo


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Toshiba paga 122 millones por el proyecto nuclear de Iberdrola en Reino Unido
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias!. 

Creo que necesita corregir algo de sobrecompra, pero si rompe resistencia tiene mucho recorrido al alza. Por ahora me está dando muchas alegrias porque la llevo desde muy abajo. Quizás sea momento de realizar plusvalias, esperar a que corrija un poco y volver a subirme al carro.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los Peugeot, no hay como ser rescatados por un gobierno! Miren casos GM bankia etc
> 
> Las Eon despertando de su aburrimiento
> 
> ...



tenia que subir y esa fue la escusa......

rumbo a 15..una pena que vendi la mitad, he dejado de ganar una pasta


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

enésimo intento de Prisa a los 0,40

no creo con la mitad de pasta negociada que ayer


hay que decir que si Prisa rompe HOY los 0,40 rompe el banderín para arriba

por debajo el soporte último es 0,38


----------



## pyn (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Actualice la firma.
> 
> Primer aviso::



Actualizado un año más! Y esperando el dato de 2013.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que verde flor todo



atresmedia-sabadell-mapfre no tienen buen verde hoy, ni pinta de acabar bien ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2014)

¿Soy el único Zeltibero del foro?

Leo que hay que mantener mientras no cierre el gap de la apertura de hoy y le queda hasta 3.25.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> enésimo intento de Prisa a los 0,40
> 
> no creo con la mitad de pasta negociada que ayer



Debería romper esos 0,40 hoy no? O como mucho esta semana.

:|


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Debería romper esos 0,40 hoy no? O como mucho esta semana.
> 
> :|



realmente, apurando apurando son los 0,403 el tope de la cuña que nos coincidiría con algún fibo.. así que hasta 0,405 nos pueden llevar, pero romper con la mierda de volumen que llevamos....


bueno es que todos los MACD horarios intradía cortan para arriba


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

hoy peugeot +7% subirá


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Faber: Estamos ante una gigantesca burbuja financiera que puede estallar ya


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Actualice la firma.
> 
> Primer aviso::



paulistano, you´ve got a PM.
Thanks in advance.


Cuento que solté mis bankias en 1.152, alguien se las llevó en aquella saltada de SL y míralas ahora, que majas ... ::


Edito: pauli nada, ya he visto que el stock ya está a 0, thanks anyway.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

Prisa, 200k a la venta en 0.405


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa, 200k a la venta en 0.405



Venga, ¡a comprar todos!


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> paulistano, you´ve got a PM.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si Alimon o alguien ofreció invis más tarde::


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa, 200k a la venta en 0.405



es que si se cruza ese umbral....

tiene pinta que corregimos a mínimos del día ahora


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si Alimon o alguien ofreció invis más tarde::



Gracias, le he mandado un MP a alimon, pero está off-line.

Si alguien tiene alguna, que me mande un MP, se lo agradeceré muchísimo y hasta postearemos algunas boobs épicas.






De momento vamos abriendo boca:


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> No te crees que vale USD 20B ni jarto de vino. Otro tema es el precio pero valor, lo que se dice valor, ni puesto de "weed" hasta las patas.



Janus, cuantas burbujas irreales nos han enseñado el mercado USA, las .com, las redes sociales ahora mismo (sin ingresos que justifiquen valoraciones de locos, pagar empresas 1.000 Mill. sin beneficios, etc, etc,) las 3D, etc etc

Los cars eléctricos bien echos, como estos, es otra más de esas irreales burbujientas expectativas, además de las patentes que están detrás de estos desarrollos que tanto valor tienen en USA


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Soy el único Zeltibero del foro?
> 
> Leo que hay que mantener mientras no cierre el gap de la apertura de hoy y le queda hasta 3.25.



Yo también, pero soy un (muy) sufridor que las tiene desde más arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-banca-a-sacrificar-beneficio-de-2013-a.html


----------



## Monkey Business (15 Ene 2014)

buenas Amigos inversores....

tengo metidos unos 40K en un FI que invierte principalmente en RV Americana (Bank of America, Apple, Mellanox.....). La rentabilidad del fondo desde que entré hace unos 5 meses es del 18%...que no está nada mal.

Aquí viene la pregunta...cómo veis la RV americana a corto plazo? Puedo esperar una corrección inminente? Lo traspasaríais a un fondo mixto más conservador?

Gracias!


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Janus, cuantas burbujas irreales nos han enseñado el mercado USA, las .com, las redes sociales ahora mismo (sin ingresos que justifiquen valoraciones de locos, pagar empresas 1.000 Mill. sin beneficios, etc, etc,) las 3D, etc etc
> 
> Los cars eléctricos bien echos, como estos, es otra más de esas irreales burbujientas expectativas, además de las patentes que están detrás de estos desarrollos que tanto valor tienen en USA



Así es, pero "ojos antes que cerebro". Cualquier dinero ganado honestamente es bueno. Vale lo mismo si nos abstraemos de que es fiat.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Así es, pero "ojos antes que cerebro". Cualquier dinero ganado honestamente es bueno. Vale lo mismo si nos abstraemos de que es fiat.



janus leelo

esto cambia mucho el panorama a los bancos medianos


----------



## Klendathu (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-banca-a-sacrificar-beneficio-de-2013-a.html



Joer justo el dia que entro en Sabadell::

Bueno yo diria que esta bien que les aprieten para pasar los test, pero veo un tufillo a excusa para no tener que dar beneficios, que por otra parte sin credito ni estan ni se les espera.

Por cierto ¿Como ven KPN? El sector teleco es de los mas fuertes de europa ahora mismo, tambien estoy mirando Telecom Italia

Que rabia porque con el cambio de broker he perdido muchas oportunidades que tenia planteadas con mi sistema y que se han cumplido todas...:´(

Saludos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Ene 2014)

El gran acierto de Tesla ha sido el de vender el coche eléctrico como algo exclusivo en lugar de un producto para pobres. Podrían haberlos hecho ajustando el precio pero decidieron ponerle todas las pijadas, una pantalla enorme en el salpicadero y hacerlo deportivo (signifique lo que signifique, en la práctica viene a ser una demostración de que el motor eléctrico puede tener tantos cojones como un motor de explosión). Básicamente es como lo que hace (o hacía) Apple con las manzanitas.

Por otro lado, las Gowex me las quitan de las manos, hay rumores de una acuerdo con Telefónica para dar wifi en roaming.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ene 2014)

Tesla, es.....................me voy a callar que despues de lo que he dicho en el catacrock. El asunto es que son muy bien tratados por el gobierno usano con todo tipo de ayudas directas e indirectas. Eso si, son bien chulos.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

cuándo empieza la temporada de resultados de los bancos aquí?


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/495369-sacyr-culebron-bolsa.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Ene 2014)

La ultima señana de este mes.


----------



## davinci (15 Ene 2014)

PRISA tira, renqueando... en un perfecto suplicio. Hitchcock hubiese aprobado esta historia.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

davinci dijo:


> PRISA tira, renqueando... en un perfecto suplicio. Hitchcock hubiese aprovado esta historia.



pero seguro que no aprovó lengua


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Las gowex se me escaparon, cachis 

Las Natras como las Prisas están aburridas hoy, pero bueno, esperemos que sea igual de aburrida si viene guano 

@Ane: las técnicas, ayy las técnicas... el precio actual es el mismo que si hubiéramos entrado cuando te dije y cobras el dividendo :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

Prisa otras 275k en 0.4450


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa otras 275k en 0.4450



En 0,4450? Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## davinci (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero seguro que no aprovó lengua



Qué furia. Lo he corregido en cuanto he subido el mensaje, nada más verlo. Y aún así has llegado antes


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En 0,4450? Donde hay que firmar?



En venta....


----------



## @@strom (15 Ene 2014)

Parece que las acereras por fin se animan.....


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En venta....



Ya suponía, aún así me ha sorprendido y pensaba que se habría equivocado al escribirlo ::

Con esa cantidad probablemente sea Paulistano que al final ha entrado en la conga pasaPrisera. Yo con subir a 0,43 ya me conformo, ya.


----------



## Clander (15 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Ver El lobo de Wall Street (The Wolf of Wall Street) (2013) Online - Pelicula Online Gratis
> Una buena película para soñar con mucho dinero. :fiufiu:



La peli es brutal, puro Scorsese durante tres horas. Dan hasta ganas de drogarse mientras abres el prorealtime .

Se puede bajar por Bittorrent en muy buena calidad para ser screener, es mas, creo que es el mejor screener que he visto nunca.

Buscar: "The Wolf of Wall Street 2013 DVDScr x264-HaM" en KAT. Hay subtítulos en subdivx


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Ene 2014)

Saludos terricolas, tiempo sin pasar por este hilo, entro para decir que al final me he comprado un piso. No tenia nada claro que hacer con mi dinero y al final ha ido al ladrillo, la verdad es que me gusta mucho la compra, no lo voy a alquilar ni nada, simplemente lo mantendre a la espera de un futuro en el que lo mismo me mudo a la nueva vivienda, sino, cerrada y punto.

Evidentemente la compra ha sido a tocateja, no me veo yo pidiendo un credito para una vivienda.

Si todo va bien volvere al tajo de la bolsa pero cuando corrija, y eso si, con menos dinero del habitual, solo para disfrutar de las perdidas y callar al puto mono. ::


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Saludos terricolas, tiempo sin pasar por este hilo, entro para decir que al final me he comprado un piso. No tenia nada claro que hacer con mi dinero y al final ha ido al ladrillo, la verdad es que me gusta mucho la compra, no lo voy a alquilar ni nada, simplemente lo mantendre a la espera de un futuro en el que lo mismo me mudo a la nueva vivienda, sino, cerrada y punto.
> 
> Evidentemente la compra ha sido a tocateja, no me veo yo pidiendo un credito para una vivienda.
> 
> Si todo va bien volvere al tajo de la bolsa pero cuando corrija, y eso si, con menos dinero del habitual, solo para disfrutar de las perdidas y callar al puto mono. ::




Ya no nos visita como antes, felicitarle por la compra del piso.

Todo el foro se esta comprando pisos.

Que ha pillado un ofertita del SAREB. ¿Puede comentar detalles? ¿Que descuentos estan aplicado respecto al pico de la burbuja?


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya suponía, aún así me ha sorprendido y pensaba que se habría equivocado al escribirlo ::
> 
> Con esa cantidad probablemente sea Paulistano que al final ha entrado en la conga pasaPrisera. Yo con subir a 0,43 ya me conformo, ya.



No, no...yo soy bankiero.......100%....no me queda un euro para nada más:ouch:

No me hubiese importado subirme en 0,38 :o


Y a todo esto el Jato corto desde 10.275:Baile:


----------



## Maravedi (15 Ene 2014)

Esta mañana entré en bankia en máximos diarios como no,a ver sí tira por España!
Las prisAs compradas ayer fenomenal y las gowex las veo en 17-18


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Saludos terricolas, tiempo sin pasar por este hilo, entro para decir que al final me he comprado un piso. No tenia nada claro que hacer con mi dinero y al final ha ido al ladrillo, la verdad es que me gusta mucho la compra, no lo voy a alquilar ni nada, simplemente lo mantendre a la espera de un futuro en el que lo mismo me mudo a la nueva vivienda, sino, cerrada y punto.
> 
> Evidentemente la compra ha sido a tocateja, no me veo yo pidiendo un credito para una vivienda.
> 
> Si todo va bien volvere al tajo de la bolsa pero cuando corrija, y eso si, con menos dinero del habitual, solo para disfrutar de las perdidas y callar al puto mono. ::



Bueno, pues enhorabuena por su compra, si ha sido a tocateja y está usted contento con la compra, me alegro mucho.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

Donde demonios está el techo de estas Gowex?

Uno espera que recorte y no hay manera, es una especie de Gamesa, coño.

Alguien puede hacer un pronóstico razonable y contar a que demonios se dedica esta gente para subir como la espuma?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Ene 2014)

ese dax, marcando nuevos maximos historicos y entrando de nuevo en:

[YOUTUBE]DQI_4p1f-mQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Esta mañana entré en bankia en máximos diarios como no,a ver sí tira por España!
> Las prisAs compradas ayer fenomenal y las gowex las veo en 17-18



Esa misma sensación tuve yo cuando compre las últimas veces a 1.285 y 1.297....

A ver si en dos días esta en 1.40

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Puedes perder mucho mas que lo que tienes en cuenta. Piensa que si vas apalancado 1:20 en acciones y hay un gap.
> 
> A mi en los Cfd a mercado han estado 10 minutos para cerrarme y ves pasar los pipos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-P710 mediante Tapatalk



a pesar de sus contras, spread y posibles diferencias con el indice, estoy estudiandolos ya que ofrecen mucha mas versatilidad en el tamaño de la entrada pero sobretodo en las salidas.

puedes decir con quien eran los cfd's, y si era sobre acciones o sobre indices?


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esa misma sensación tuve yo cuando compre las últimas veces a 1.285 y 1.297....
> 
> A ver si en dos días esta en 1.40
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues francamente y ya en serio, no le veo demasiado recorrido a Bkia ya, entre la noticia que nos ha traido ane de la banca mediana (aunque a Bkia no le va demasiado) lo de De Guanos con la venta de paquetitos en 1,35 y que probablemente sean con descuento pues me da que se va a quedar mareando la perdiz en estos valores.
Yo veré un poco como acaba el dia y quizá algo mañana pero me da que no tardaré demasiado en saltar para buscar alguna otra cosa....
En el fondo es ludopatia y que no me queda ni una posi libre :/


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a pesar de sus contras, spread y posibles diferencias con el indice, estoy estudiandolos ya que ofrecen mucha mas versatilidad en el tamaño de la entrada pero sobretodo en las salidas.
> 
> puedes decir con quien eran los cfd's, y si era sobre acciones o sobre indices?



Los cfd's eran minis del SP de 50$ el pipo en el SP en el broker de IG.

Que se supone que es un mercado solido


----------



## jjsuamar (15 Ene 2014)

Imtech cerrando el gap de esta mañana... y ahora el objetivo del día 1.49


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

Superados los 0,40 en Prisa, hay algún obstáculo relevante a la vista? 
Los 0,43 comentaba El país de las maravillas.
Hay potencia en la subida?


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues francamente y ya en serio, no le veo demasiado recorrido a Bkia ya, entre la noticia que nos ha traido ane de la banca mediana (aunque a Bkia no le va demasiado) lo de De Guanos con la venta de paquetitos en 1,35 y que probablemente sean con descuento pues me da que se va a quedar mareando la perdiz en estos valores.
> Yo veré un poco como acaba el dia y quizá algo mañana pero me da que no tardaré demasiado en saltar para buscar alguna otra cosa....
> En el fondo es ludopatia y que no me queda ni una posi libre :/



¿Y si es lo que quieren que creamos? ienso:ienso:ienso:
No me lo tengan en cuenta, es que acabo de pasarme por Conspiraciones y estoy algo afectada. Dios, que tropa, están de atar.


----------



## Chila (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Donde demonios está el techo de estas Gowex?
> 
> Uno espera que recorte y no hay manera, es una especie de Gamesa, coño.
> 
> Alguien puede hacer un pronóstico razonable y contar a que demonios se dedica esta gente para subir como la espuma?




Se dedican a implantar redes wifis en ciudades.
Peor se están expandiendo por todo el mundo, y el valor sigue subiendo, aunque lleva un mes lateral.
Estando dentro, a disfrutar.
Estando fuera, yo que sé...evidentemente, parece muy sobrevalorado el precio, pero...

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 14:19 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y si es lo que quieren que creamos? ienso:ienso:ienso:
> No me lo tengan en cuenta, es que acabo de pasarme por Conspiraciones y estoy algo afectada. Dios, que tropa, están de atar.



Hay cosas interesantes...pocas pero las hay.
Las conspiraciones existen, lo que pasa es que no hay una conspiración detrás de cada suceso como nos quieren hacer creer algunos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y si es lo que quieren que creamos? ienso:ienso:ienso:
> No me lo tengan en cuenta, es que acabo de pasarme por Conspiraciones y estoy algo afectada. Dios, que tropa, están de atar.



En Bankia, a falta de cosas mejores yo creo que lo mejor es poner un SL no muy ajustadito, en 1,31 por ejemplo, y esperar a ver por donde tira. Que baja, pues a otra cosa, que sube, pues hasta donde llegue.
Pero es que poner la orden de venta en 1,35 así sin más... Y a dónde se va uno?::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Los cfd's eran minis del SP de 50$ el pipo en el SP en el broker de IG.
> 
> Que se supone que es un mercado solido



supongo que al final lo tendré que probar para ver que tal. Al menos el experimento no debería salir muy caro, el cfd del dax en interdin es de 1€ x punto.


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Que si cohone que teneis razón, y mi mente racional dice que haga eso, bueno de hecho es lo que tengo hecho ahora mismo pero por otra parte lo que dices, a donde cojones ir?
Bueno ya se verá de hecho nada hace pensar que no vaya a seguir subiendo.... salvo todas las señales que se envian.


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> supongo que al final lo tendré que probar para ver que tal. Al menos el experimento no debería salir muy caro, el cfd del dax en interdin es de 1€ x punto.



Eso es barato, no requiere tantas garantías como un futuro, y hay brokers que enlazan el continuo con el futuro así hay 24 horas de cotizaciones.

El problema es que van apalancados con lo que tener abierta una posiciones varios días conlleva pago de intereses, no es como el futuro que abres el primer día y cierras un dia antes del vencimiento y no pagas intereses.

Para posiciones de mas de dos días interesa futuro para intradia es mejor un cfd.

Ya me cuenta con sus experiencias.


----------



## Maravedi (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Donde demonios está el techo de estas Gowex?
> 
> Uno espera que recorte y no hay manera, es una especie de Gamesa, coño.
> 
> Alguien puede hacer un pronóstico razonable y contar a que demonios se dedica esta gente para subir como la espuma?



Gowex es nuestro Apple ::


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

TESLA en pre a por los 170 $


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

Tanto verde da hasta cosilla...


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Superados los 0,40 en Prisa, hay algún obstáculo relevante a la vista?
> Los 0,43 comentaba El país de las maravillas.
> Hay potencia en la subida?



¿Que suspendan la cotizacion y entre en concurso de acreedores?


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Vaya datos usa, material como para llevar al sp a los 1900 hoy mismo xD.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 15:24 ----------

Ibex en maximos diarios... quien lo diria verdad. Ya he perdido la cuenta de los dias alcistas. 

Tendre la pantalla del reves?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

¡Prisa en 0,416 subiendo un 5,85%!

No perdamos las buenas costumbres, ya lo pongo yo :Baile:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

Amonoh priseroh!!!

Y lo de Bankia después de las 14.30h es increíble. Quien haya comprado a esa hora y vendido a las 17.30h en las últimas semanas se ha hecho rico.

Doble conga !!


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Adentro en Imtech, el comechichis ya ha dado señal de compra


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Me cago en la puta mira que quería entrar en la conga Prisera, pero la pasta nueva para posis no me llega hasta mañana... me da que ya es tarde ::


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Segundo cascabel, los 550 cada dia mas claros para el viernes.

Cuidado con el karma.


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Ene 2014)

Ahora si, vendidas la mitad de las bankias a 1,358.

Dejo la otra mitad para que no me pase como con Gamesa (pilladas a 1,85 y soltadas a 3)


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Ene 2014)

Esto más que congas empiezan a parecer orgías!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

Lo de Prisa no es normal. El poder del HVEI es ilimitado...


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Os estan poniendo el cebo y estais cayendo como moscas.

Vendra el hachazo y los lamentos.

Donde esta el del rojo?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en la puta mira que quería entrar en la conga Prisera, pero la pasta nueva para posis no me llega hasta mañana... me da que ya es tarde ::



Seamos objetivos, Prisa no es bankia y esta conga me temo que será mucho más corta que la otra. 

Además, hay otro factor a tener en cuenta. Yo estoy dentro y esta vez no pienso salirme tan pronto, así que seguro que mañana se da la vuelta y me toca vender sacando para las comisiones y poco más :XX:


----------



## James Bond (15 Ene 2014)

AMD lleva esta semana una subida maja. Mañana presentan informe de resultados... Espero que esta vez no se desplome, dicen que a la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

Realia Disparando too !!!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Adentro en Imtech, el comechichis ya ha dado señal de compra




Y que dice el comechichis? Hace poco decía que el precio se iba a mantener ahí por un bien tiempo. Que ha cambiado y hasta dónde nos vamos?

Y que es eso de decir que la conga primera se acaba mañana?:ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el cebo y estais cayendo como moscas.
> 
> Vendra el hachazo y los lamentos.
> 
> Donde esta el del rojo?



de momento, esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Seamos objetivos, Prisa no es bankia y esta conga me temo que será mucho más corta que la otra.
> 
> Además, hay otro factor a tener en cuenta. Yo estoy dentro y esta vez no pienso salirme tan pronto, así que seguro que mañana se da la vuelta y me toca vender sacando para las comisiones y poco más :XX:



Hombre la conga lo decía en coña, tenía pensado abrir otra posi ya que con el colateral de Bankia pues me lo permito a mi mismo.
TEnia pensado prisa, que ya me dio buenos rendimientos en su dia y sino acereras.
Las imntech esas pues las miraré a ver...
Lo importante es tener la posibilidad de abrir y comprar si sale y sino pues liquidez


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

La Corte de Apelaciones determina que Apple no violó patentes de Google para sus iPhones - Yahoo Finanzas España

Tendrá esto algo que ver con la recuperación de Apple?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2014)

Hoy, por lo que veo, cuanto mas sube el mierda del IBEX más bajan mis Zeltias. Y me parece muy mal.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 16:01 ----------

Por lo menos las TRE parece que se ponen palote.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2014)

Tito Faber

No tiene desperdicio, cuenta verdades como puños

Marc Faber Warns "The Bubble Could Burst Any Day"; Prefers Physical Gold To Bitcoin | Zero Hedge


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y que dice el comechichis? Hace poco decía que el precio se iba a mantener ahí por un bien tiempo. Que ha cambiado y hasta dónde nos vamos?
> 
> Y que es eso de decir que la conga primera se acaba mañana?:ouch:



La verdad es que técnicamente y según el tocomocho, *PRISA* hoy se sale de la nube (y además a lo bestia), lo cual es otra buena señal. Y por eso mismo digo que mañana podría corregir algo, porque como Imtech tenía esa zona "plana" en la nube, pero la tendencia es claramente alcista. Otra cosa es que creamos o no que un chicharro como Prisa responde bien al AT.

Respecto a *Imtech*, me alegro de que se acuerde de lo que dije. Efectivamente dije que la parte superior de la nube al ser plana, haría de "imán", pero lo que sí pasó tras el cierre de ayer es que la nube se ha dado la vuelta y puesto verde, lo que indica que no tardará ya muchos días en "despegar". 

Ojo, ¿existe la posibilidad de que el valor hoy, mañana o la semana que viene corrija y baje a 2,30? Pues sí, perfectamente. Si nos atenemos a este indicador, puede haber aún varíos días para entrar. Una cosa sí digo, y es que si nos fiamos de la nube, el valor no debería bajar en ningún caso de los 2.27, y a partir de ahí toca subir.


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

Brindo por sus plusvis ...

... y Jazztel en los 8.55 ... ... vaaaamos campeona !!! ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el cebo y estais cayendo como moscas.
> 
> Vendra el hachazo y los lamentos.
> 
> Donde esta el del rojo?



No se de que nos vamos a lamentar. 

Por mi parte (y por las entradas que aquí se están cantando, creo que estamos todos en beneficios) voy cubriendo las posiciones según va subiendo la cotización. Si salta el SL, a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Enagas a por resistencia


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

Vaya los 10500 ya estan aqui. Y el dax?? tremendo, los 10000 posibles.

Atentos a los 1900 del sp, al final JP no iba tan mal.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se de que nos vamos a lamentar.
> 
> Por mi parte (y por las entradas que aquí se están cantando, creo que estamos todos en beneficios) voy cubriendo las posiciones según va subiendo la cotización. Si salta el SL, a otra cosa mariposa



Correcto 

Por cierto, si alguien necesita ver las Imtech en tiempo real (para hacer su entrada y tal): Royal Imtech » Realtime koers (Aandeel) | IEX.nl

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 16:08 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Enagas a por resistencia



Las Enagases son otras a los uqe el tocomochos da señal. Aunque con el mercado tan alcista, hay tantos valores con señal, que no se da abasto. Suerte.

P.D. Como me arrepiento de haber entrado con tan poquito en AKAM para probar las CFDs, llevaría 1,5$ por acción en menos de 48h :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Ene 2014)

A este paso, un día de estos me va a tocar cambiar mi firma.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## desastre total (15 Ene 2014)

Igual el mensajito de hoy en prisa estaba en el taponcillo que habían puesto en 0,445 ....


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Animo Bankieros, nuestro objetivo el infinito!
Bankia se convierte en el smbolo de la recuperacin espaola, segn The New York Times - ABC.es
Somos los portadores de los brotes verdes! ::


----------



## Tono (15 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Tengan cuidado de no chocar con las congas.
Flipo. 
Vendiendo ahora lo que llevo, en 16 días que llevamos de año, habré ganado más que todo el año pasado que fué estupendo.

Esto no puede ser verdad. :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que técnicamente y según el tocomocho, *PRISA* hoy se sale de la nube (y además a lo bestia), lo cual es otra buena señal. Y por eso mismo digo que mañana podría corregir algo, porque como Imtech tenía esa zona "plana" en la nube, pero la tendencia es claramente alcista. Otra cosa es que creamos o no que un chicharro como Prisa responde bien al AT.
> 
> Respecto a *Imtech*, me alegro de que se acuerde de lo que dije. Efectivamente dije que la parte superior de la nube al ser plana, haría de "imán", pero lo que sí pasó tras el cierre de ayer es que la nube se ha dado la vuelta y puesto verde, lo que indica que no tardará ya muchos días en "despegar".
> 
> Ojo, ¿existe la posibilidad de que el valor hoy, mañana o la semana que viene corrija y baje a 2,30? Pues sí, perfectamente. Si nos atenemos a este indicador, puede haber aún varíos días para entrar. Una cosa sí digo, y es que si nos fiamos de la nube, el valor no debería bajar en ningún caso de los 2.27, y a partir de ahí toca subir.




Pero este comechichis de dónde ha salido? 
Acierta siempre? Menudo chollazo. Si corrige un poquito Imtech le meto más carga.


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Tengan cuidado de no chocar con las congas.
> Flipo.
> ...



Serán los brotes verdes verdaderos o pura inflación


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero este comechichis de dónde ha salido?
> Acierta siempre? Menudo chollazo. Si corrige un poquito Imtech le meto más carga.



Lo sacó Ane de algún gurublog de por ahi. Lo cierto es que después, buscándolo, en muchas webs sí lo mencionan. 

¿Acierta siempre? Obviamente no, pero como dijo Ane cuando lo expuso aquí, es un valor muy conservador, que da tanto entrada como salida cuando la tendencia está muy clara. E incluso así he encontrado algunas excepciones donde da la señal de entrada tan tarde, que apenas 2 sesiones después se da la vuelta. Otro punto en contra es que como se incorpora tarde, cuando hay que salir ha habido muy poco % de ganancia.

Es decir, sacrificas beneficios para tener menos riesgos, pero es lo que yo quiero. Todos buscamos algún pelotazo de vez en cuando, pero como sistema éste me gusta. Por supuesto lo uso combinado con otros indicadores, claro.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Ene 2014)

Oigan pero esto que eeeeeeeeeeee?
Soy el unico que tiene un chicharro que no sube!!!!


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo sacó Ane de algún gurublog de por ahi. Lo cierto es que después, buscándolo, en muchas webs sí lo mencionan.
> 
> ¿Acierta siempre? Obviamente no, pero como dijo Ane cuando lo expuso aquí, es un valor muy conservador, que da tanto entrada como salida cuando la tendencia está muy clara. E incluso así he encontrado algunas excepciones donde da la señal de entrada tan tarde, que apenas 2 sesiones después se da la vuelta. Otro punto en contra es que como se incorpora tarde, cuando hay que salir ha habido muy poco % de ganancia.
> 
> Es decir, sacrificas beneficios para tener menos riesgos, pero es lo que yo quiero. Todos buscamos algún pelotazo de vez en cuando, pero como sistema éste me gusta. Por supuesto lo uso combinado con otros indicadores, claro.



konkorde? a konkorde se le llama comechichis?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> konkorde? a konkorde se le llama comechichis?



No, el koncorde es otro indicador 

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 16:43 ----------




Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Oigan pero esto que eeeeeeeeeeee?
> Soy el unico que tiene un chicharro que no sube!!!!



Ya somos 2, tanta prisa ayer por entrar en natra y sigue inamovible la hdp.


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, el koncorde es otro indicador



Y cual es el comechichis, me da que se me ha pasado entre tanto mensaje, cualquier ayuda es buena!


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

Ichimoku - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Topongo dijo:


> Y cual es el comechichis, me da que se me ha pasado entre tanto mensaje, cualquier ayuda es buena!


----------



## Tono (15 Ene 2014)

He salido de compras. En máximos del año, con dos cojones.

4400 santanderes a 6,78
900 BME a 30,55 :ouch::ouch:

Los valores que hoy están en rojo. ::


----------



## Topongo (15 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> He salido de compras. En máximos del año, con dos cojones.
> 
> 4400 santanderes a 6,78
> 900 BME a 30,55 :ouch::ouch:
> ...



Si pero Santander por el dividendo...
En realidad esta subiendo y bien.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ichimoku - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Tienes algun manual bueno? me lo bajé ayer para el PRT....vamos a ver que tal va...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No, el koncorde es otro indicador
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo son las natraceuticals, que van de la mano.
Tengo un paquete pillado desde novienbre en 314 que no me acaban de dar alegrias
:´(
Pero que ostias es comechichis?
google me dice que esto:






edito: ya lo veo thanks


----------



## Tono (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si pero Santander por el dividendo...
> En realidad esta subiendo y bien.



Lo sé, lo sé... y que siga ::


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo sacó Ane de algún gurublog de por ahi. Lo cierto es que después, buscándolo, en muchas webs sí lo mencionan.
> 
> ¿Acierta siempre? Obviamente no, pero como dijo Ane cuando lo expuso aquí, es un valor muy conservador, que da tanto entrada como salida cuando la tendencia está muy clara. E incluso así he encontrado algunas excepciones donde da la señal de entrada tan tarde, que apenas 2 sesiones después se da la vuelta. Otro punto en contra es que como se incorpora tarde, cuando hay que salir ha habido muy poco % de ganancia.
> 
> Es decir, sacrificas beneficios para tener menos riesgos, pero es lo que yo quiero. Todos buscamos algún pelotazo de vez en cuando, pero como sistema éste me gusta. Por supuesto lo uso combinado con otros indicadores, claro.



Y supongo que funciona solo a corto plazo, ¿no? Igual algún día me animo y lo pruebo a medio plazo y en semanal a ver que tal se comporta.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Yo son las natraceuticals, que van de la mano.
> Tengo un paquete pillado desde novienbre en 314 que no me acaban de dar alegrias
> :´(
> Pero que ostias es comechichis?
> ...



Parece el jato con resaca...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2014)

hay algun hombre bueno por aqui ? :: los del smac son unos graciosillos ? ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> konkorde? a konkorde se le llama comechichis?



Busque en los mensajes de Anne de esta mes, posteó una explicación detallada


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> He salido de compras. En máximos del año, con dos cojones.
> 
> 4400 santanderes a 6,78
> 900 BME a 30,55 :ouch::ouch:
> ...



Ay! Pájaro! Tu lo que quieres son dividendos a tope!

Yo soy otro de los que suspira por volver a entrar en bme y no separarnos nunca más, y con el recorte de la semana pasada estuve a nada de hacerlo :´( pero ya no me atrevo, aunque en realidad es algo irracional porque por otro lado no hay conga chicharrera que se me escape, voy a ir a que me lo miren


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Otros 100 puntillos mas, y mañana mas, y asi hasta que vuelva a petar. Hay que estar preparados para salir corriendo como conejos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 17:05 ----------

Y el bono en 3,76 y bajando.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Yo son las natraceuticals, que van de la mano.
> Tengo un paquete pillado desde novienbre en 314 que no me acaban de dar alegrias
> :´(
> Pero que ostias es comechichis?
> ...



Por Tutatis, como va a se eso un comechichis. Imposible que ningún chichi le deje acercarse


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Verde que te quiero verde.
Verde viento. Verdes ramas.
El barco sobre la mar
y el caballo en la montaña.
Con la sombra en la cintura
ella sueña en su baranda,
verde carne, pelo verde,
con ojos de fría plata.
Verde que te quiero verde.
Bajo la luna gitana,
las cosas le están mirando
y ella no puede mirarlas.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

os avisé que usa fue una corrección diaria y subiria todo lo perdido

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee largos siempre, siempre.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Rotos los 10.500


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2014)

y el gap de los 10400 que :fiufiu: y el gap de hoy en el eurostoxx50 , que tiene toda la pinta de gap de agotamiento ienso:

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 17:09 ----------

9400 queria decir :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el gap de los 10400 que :fiufiu: y el gap de hoy en el eurostoxx50 , que tiene toda la pinta de gap de agotamiento ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 17:09 ----------
> 
> 9400 queria decir :ouch:



¿Qué tal está su ojal? ¿Sigue usted corto? No leí si había cerrado la posición.
¿O tiene el SL en los 17000?


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

os prometi los 10680 y los tenemos a dos telediarios, enhorabuena a los agraciados.

disfruten de las plusvis.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2014)

saltada de stop y fuera , estos dias toy ocupado con otras cosas 

no pienso mucho en bolsa ahora mismo pero por fin encontre la estrategia infalible que buscaba , olvidese del precio y busque en los indicadores y sobretodo mantengase quitecito hasta que los indicadores no den señal :bla:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parece el jato con resaca...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Ostias pues es verdad
:XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

Y pensar que hace nada, se comento que no tendriamos rally de navidad... cuando menos lo espereis guano!!


----------



## @@strom (15 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el gap de los 10400 que :fiufiu: y el gap de hoy en el eurostoxx50 , que tiene toda la pinta de gap de agotamiento ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 17:09 ----------
> 
> 9400 queria decir :ouch:




¿No se cansa usted de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2014)

no impone como MV , servidor impone hasta por internet inocho:


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Animo Bankieros, nuestro objetivo el infinito!
> Bankia se convierte en el smbolo de la recuperacin espaola, segn The New York Times - ABC.es
> Somos los portadores de los brotes verdes! ::



Bien, a ver si ya lo lee el becario de goldman sachs y compra 60 70 millones de títulos.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tienes algun manual bueno? me lo bajé ayer para el PRT....vamos a ver que tal va...



Ichimoku trading strategies - IchiWiki - The Definitive Reference to the Ichimoku Kinko Hyo Charting System

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 17:41 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Y supongo que funciona solo a corto plazo, ¿no? Igual algún día me animo y lo pruebo a medio plazo y en semanal a ver que tal se comporta.



Más bien al contrario, para intradía y para tradings de 3-4 días no vale. A veces el valor arranca al día siguietne de dar la señal y otras veces tarda varios días.

De todas formas tampoco lo he podido probar mucho en real, no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo. Pero aplicándolo hacia atrás en muchos valores ha dado buenos resultados, aunque ya sabemos lo de rentabilidades pasadas, futuras y todo eso.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

El tamagochi no dijo que ANR en 7 se iba arriba? 




Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El tamagochi no dijo que ANR en 7 se iba arriba?



no recuerdo nada de eso, ¿lo dijo Ane? Lo acabo de mirar y así por encima es lateral-bajista por definirlo de alguna forma. Aunque no está lejos de darse la vuelta, ojo.

La que da una señal más o menos clara, aunque no voy a entrar, es broadcom (BRCM) del Nasdaq.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Echad un ojo a JRJC (China Finance Online $5.58).
> Hoy parece que hay recogida de beneficios y puede ser un buen día para comprar.



$7.12... Ha habido semanas peores :fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (15 Ene 2014)

Realias en Max. 92,5 cierre de hoy, a ver mañana si da +++ alegrías


----------



## Maravedi (15 Ene 2014)

El día que nos demos la vuelta va a ser de risa,no se olviden de los stops y disfruten mientras dure


----------



## tarrito (15 Ene 2014)

la congaaaa y tal :Baile:

fuera de Bankia, espero no haber salido en la foto


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> no recuerdo nada de eso, ¿lo dijo Ane? Lo acabo de mirar y así por encima es lateral-bajista por definirlo de alguna forma. Aunque no está lejos de darse la vuelta, ojo.
> 
> La que da una señal más o menos clara, aunque no voy a entrar, es broadcom (BRCM) del Nasdaq.



Hannibal porque no pones el grafico de BRCM lo comentas y lo comentamos?

Gracias primoh!


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> la congaaaa y tal :Baile:
> 
> fuera de Bankia, espero no haber salido en la foto



hay que esperar a salir en resistencia...hay este analisis técnico, obj 1.49


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hannibal porque no pones el grafico de BRCM lo comentas y lo comentamos?
> 
> Gracias primoh!



Allá va. Lo que se me olvidó poner es que la señal ya hace días que la dió, como ahora veremos. La miré por encima porque al fin y al cabo no tengo liquidez para entrar, pero como ejemplo creo que valdrá; fijaos cómo ya ha subido un poco desde entonces


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Ene 2014)

La madre que me pario.... Si hubiera aguantado todo lo del año pasado estaría ahora montado en el oro jjjjj.

Gamesa, Nhh, Bbva, Bankia, Dia....

claro, a toro pasado todos somos Manolete!!!.

Y quien y donde se entra ahora? a estos precios???

No se ha vuelto saber nada de D.pepito. Creo que fué el que avisó de Bankia. Hay que darle las congratulaciones.. Creo que se salió a 1,10-15.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Y quien y donde se entra ahora? a estos precios???



Ya sé que lo que voy a decir es una perogrullada, pero estos precios que hoy son caros mañana pueden ser baratos... o excesivamente caros, todo depende de cómo estén dentro de un tiempo. 

El problema es que la economía está tan intervenida y manipulada, que realmente no sabes cuánto tiempo puede seguir subiendo. Está claro que sin yankis y japos imprimiendo a todo trapo y comprando deuda española, el ibex seguiría entre 6.000 y 7.000, o con mucho optimismo 8.000, pero nunca más. Lo que pasa es que como parece que van a seguir imprimiendo porque hay miedo de dejar al yonki sin su droja, no sea que se nos ponga rebelde, pues podemos llegar a niveles precrisis este mismo año.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

Gracias @Hannibal crack.

Subo yo una que esta mirando a ver que te parece.







1. Cruce Alcista neutral (dentro de Kumo) de Tekan Sen (azul) con Kijun Sen (Roja) 19 Dic
2. Precio cruza alcista a Kijun Sen neutral (dentro de Kumo)
3. kumo breakout

Despues en el circulo tenemos un cruce de Senoku Span B sobre A. Esto es bajista cierto? No se como interpretarlo...

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 19:10 ----------

Amplio detalle para ver el doble cruce de Senoku Span


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> la congaaaa y tal :Baile:
> 
> fuera de Bankia, espero no haber salido en la foto



A Teniente Dan no se lo pongo que se ha quedado con media posi.....pero a usted, a usted......con la de poles que me ha quitado.....ración doble, que coño doble, triple!!!



















ENHORABUENA POR LAS PLUSVIS:Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Pillar una corriente alcista es como surfear, hay que saber saltar a tiempo antes de pegartela, las consecuencias son nefastas.

Mucho, mucho, mucho cuidado.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> no recuerdo nada de eso, ¿lo dijo Ane? Lo acabo de mirar y así por encima es lateral-bajista por definirlo de alguna forma. Aunque no está lejos de darse la vuelta, ojo.
> 
> La que da una señal más o menos clara, aunque no voy a entrar, es broadcom (BRCM) del Nasdaq.



Creo que fue Ane, cuando bertok comentó que ANR estaba para meterle unos cortos.....creo que Ane no opinaba igual.

Pero hablo de memoria.....no me hagáis mucho caso:ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Despues en el circulo tenemos un cruce de Senoku Span B sobre A. Esto es bajista cierto? No se como interpretarlo..



En Natra entré ayer 

Ese mini-vuelta del kumo es un tanto rara, sí, y no estoy muy seguro de cómo interpretarla. Para mí es anecdótica, puesto que el manual dice que esa vuelta con el precio por encima del kumo sería una señal débil de venta, al ponerse rojo, y al volver a verde sería señal fuerte de compra. Pero al venir de esa tendencia, pues eso, no significa mucho.

Para mí mientras el precio y el tenkan no corten al Kinjun a la baja, sigue siendo alcista.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Atencion al illuminati.....

Bankia seguro 3,80 pero el var real seria - Invertia Foros

os ahorro pinchar.....bankia estará en 3,80 aunque el valor real sería 6.

Amonohh!!!!

Si estuviera registrado ahí lo veía y subía a 12 euros....LOL


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que fue Ane, cuando bertok comentó que ANR estaba para meterle unos cortos.....creo que Ane no opinaba igual.
> 
> Pero hablo de memoria.....no me hagáis mucho caso:ouch:



La caída de ANR estaba a huevo sin necesidad de lo que diga el comechochos ese ::::::

El carbón se debate entre ser o no ser. Hay voces muy autorizadas en los US que dicen que el cambio hacia el Shale Gas es un hecho para muchos años y que el carbón va a quedar marginado.

Y mientras estén los demócratas más .....

Si el carbón consigue sobrevivir, desde los niveles actuales va a hacer un x5 como mínimo. Me dan ganas de meterle ahí 30k y dejarlos a bastantes años vistas esperando el hype 8:8:8:

Es todo o zero


----------



## Maravedi (15 Ene 2014)

Ningbo, nueva conquista de Gowex


----------



## Tono (15 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena a todos, felices congas y mejores orgías.



Montegrifo dijo:


> Ay! Pájaro! Tu lo que quieres son dividendos a tope!
> 
> Yo soy otro de los que suspira por volver a entrar en bme y no separarnos nunca más, y con el recorte de la semana pasada estuve a nada de hacerlo :´( pero ya no me atrevo, aunque en realidad es algo irracional porque por otro lado no hay conga chicharrera que se me escape, voy a ir a que me lo miren



Con BME me he cansado de mirar para arriba, ya estaba cogiendo dolor de cervicales. Con toda la pasta que está entrando en bolsa es una mina de oro en comisiones, y cuando cunda el pánico y todos vendamos hará caja de nuevo. Este año con los dividendos y que llegue a 33-34€ me conformo.

En Santander voy a corto, chicharreando a mi estilo flander, aprovechando la 'bajada' de hoy. 
Venderé en torno a 7€ que será lo que suba si el IBEX se marca un 10600. 



LOLO08 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo he dejado de pensar, hay que coger la tendencia. El IBEX está subiendo y no hay nada que indique que los 11000 no estén ya ahí, la vas a meter en caliente elijas lo que elijas.


Sé que he leído a la mañana que alguien quería una invitación para FC. Mandadme un privado con el email a donde queréis que os la envíe. 
Que se abstengan esos que tienen nombre de chica y escriben en rosa, que se le ven los pelos de los cojones por debajo del nick


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que fue Ane, cuando bertok comentó que ANR estaba para meterle unos cortos.....creo que Ane no opinaba igual.
> 
> Pero hablo de memoria.....no me hagáis mucho caso:ouch:



yo dije que justo el dia que parecia que rompia, que ichimoku no estaba muy claro que esperarían un dia... creo


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


>



En realidad creo que la manera de interpretarlo es esta:

Los cruces en el Kumo dan señales adelantadas en 26 periodos por lo tanto esa señal del 24 de enero corresponde al 17 de diciembre. La del 15 de febrero, señal alcista la dio el 9 de enero con el precio fuera del Kumo, por lo tanto señal alcista fuerte.

Creo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Ganando en ACI lo dejado de ganar en E.on.

Esta mañana Pandoro me ha traído el desayuno a la cama. 4 puntos en el SP, y es que, no se puede ir corto ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Ene 2014)

Nadie en el hilo tiene o comenta si quiera alguna Farma o biotecnológica americana ?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Ene 2014)

Nadie comenta lo facil que parece ganar dinero en ACI ? comprar en el entorno de 4,05 y vender en 4,6X. 
Está es ya la cuarta vez que parece que lo vuelve a hacer.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

hisho, qué pasa con natra? esperando esperando los indicadores se van torciendo.

me mantengo por los minimos cada vez más altos. parece que hace un banderin...

como lo ves? chicharros hace 1 semana que se olvidó de él luego es buen momento.
no pierdo pero tener la pasta parada...

al final va a ser que cuando suba ntc subirá. prontito entonces


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hisho, qué pasa con natra? esperando esperando los indicadores se van torciendo.
> 
> me mantengo por los minimos cada vez más altos. parece que hace un banderin...
> 
> ...



Pues ya has visto lo que sale con el comechichis un poco más arriba...vigia y Koncorde estan en el filo. Creo que un par de sesiones o tres más tonteando con la zona 2,25-2,30 y volveran a atacar la resistencia de los 2,40-2,45.

De momento en las dos ultimas ondas minimos y maximos crecientes.


La que me flipa como lo está haciendo es BIO, que también la llevo.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

A los que os dedicais al tecnico. Cual es la siguiente parada?

Disfrutando de vuestras PRISAS 
Yo de mis blues 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (15 Ene 2014)

10550 superados. Rojo super pasion vamos.

10700 en vencimientos y 11k para carnaval. Mi bola esta que se sale ultimamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 10550 superados. Rojo super pasion vamos.
> 
> 10700 en vencimientos y 11k para carnaval. Mi bola esta que se sale ultimamente.



Pero que coñazo de persona (lo de matar al mensajero y tal,ya sabe...) ::


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Ene 2014)

Las Bios tienen que romper al alza. Se están haciendo de rogar pero la tendencia del valor es alcista.
Ya comenté que los 2 trades anteriores con este chicharrillo fueron positivos y este tambien lo va ser.

Llevo tambien Natraceutical...se está haciendo la remolona...pero paciencia que todo se andará.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 10550 superados. Rojo super pasion vamos.
> 
> 10700 en vencimientos y 11k para carnaval. Mi bola esta que se sale ultimamente.



No te lo tomes a mal, pero te estas poniendo un poco cargante.


Edit: Pido perdón por el retraso y no borro el post como penitencia.


Creía que le esta respondiendo al forero mpbk

Inversobres tiene todo mi respeto.


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero te estas poniendo un poco cargante.



Inversobres es un no parar de repetir que esto va parriba y tal...pero la verdad es que va teniendo razón..por el momento.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues ya has visto lo que sale con el comechichis un poco más arriba...vigia y Koncorde estan en el filo. Creo que un par de sesiones o tres más tonteando con la zona 2,25-2,30 y volveran a atacar la resistencia de los 2,40-2,45.
> 
> De momento en las dos ultimas ondas minimos y maximos crecientes.
> 
> ...



Segun bolsa canaria:







Chicharros calentando fersa....


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Inversobres es un no parar de repetir que esto va parriba y tal...pero la verdad es que va teniendo razón..por el momento.



Rectificado, que me he equivocado.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

alcoa como dije, resultados para comprar en soporte y rumbo a 11.8

cualquier puta corrección es para comprar sin pensar.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 21:21 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero te estas poniendo un poco cargante.
> 
> 
> Edit: Pido perdón por el retraso y no borro el post como penitencia.
> ...



a mi no me tienes respeto eh? deberias.

por lo menos por mi nivel en bolsa, en otras cosas soy despreciable.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

¿Veis el Ibex en 12.500 este año? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a mi no me tienes respeto eh? deberias.
> 
> por lo menos por mi nivel en bolsa, en otras cosas soy despreciable.



Te tenía un poco si, pero últimamente estás un poco pesado macho.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

largos eurusd x2carga

stop min

a rimm la espero 3000$ más arriba, 3€


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Rectificado, que me he equivocado.



cachis...pensaba que mi comentario empezaba a movilizar a las masas,me estaba creciendo ya


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Veis el Ibex en 12.500 este año?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



lo veo en 11500-11800 y llegará.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 21:27 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Te tenía un poco si, pero últimamente estás un poco pesado macho.



joder, pues será pesado de acertar...parece que no merece la pena compartir nada, ganar tu dinerito, pagar a montoro y a otra cosa social......


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La caída de ANR estaba a huevo sin necesidad de lo que diga el comechochos ese ::::::
> 
> El carbón se debate entre ser o no ser. Hay voces muy autorizadas en los US que dicen que el cambio hacia el Shale Gas es un hecho para muchos años y que el carbón va a quedar marginado.
> 
> ...



bueno, entonces no lo estaba, parecía incluso que había roto al alza ::


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder, pues será pesado de acertar...parece que no merece la pena compartir nada, ganar tu dinerito, pagar a montoro y a otra cosa social......



Como ya te comente ayer para mi no aportas nada si no justificas tus afirmaciones.

Coño ya que dices que sabes tanto de bolsa que menos que compartir algo de esos conocimientos.

Al menos yo estoy en el foro para aprender y compartir conocimientos no para demostrar que la tengo mas larga que el resto.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Como ya te comente ayer para mi no aportas nada si no justificas tus afirmaciones.
> 
> Coño ya que dices que sabes tanto de bolsa que menos que compartir algo de esos conocimientos.
> 
> Al menos yo estoy en el foro para aprender y compartir conocimientos no para demostrar que la tengo mas larga que el resto.



el aprender solo se consigue con años de ver gráficos, si te digo que compro es por algo, ponte el gráfico y mira el por que.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> lo veo en 11500-11800 y llegará.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...



No, es por tu actitud. Simplemente. Ya te he leido enzarzado con otros foreros bastante respetables.


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el aprender solo se consigue con años de ver gráficos, si te digo que compro es por algo, ponte el gráfico y mira el por que.



Todo es alcista esa respuesta no me vale.

Además no solo le das a acciones. Hasta que no des pistas de que sistema, indicadores o screeners que utilizas tienes el mismo merito que este ;-) 

http://www.novatostradingclub.com/desarrollo/la-venganza-del-mono/


----------



## sr.anus (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el aprender solo se consigue con años de ver gráficos, si te digo que compro es por algo, ponte el gráfico y mira el por que.










Vamos, que eres como el jato....


----------



## adan (15 Ene 2014)

la tendencia es tu amiga y parece q esto va a seguir un tiempo...

*Previsión Ibex 35 para 2014 y sectores de inversión recomendados*
.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Todo es alcista esa respuesta no me vale.
> 
> Además no solo le das a acciones. Hasta que no des pistas de que sistema, indicadores o screeners que utilizas tienes el mismo merito que este ;-)
> 
> La venganza del mono | Novatos Trading Club



compro twitter, ves el hchi?


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ene 2014)

Hoy me he quitado las Colonial de encima a 1,25. Las llevaba desde hace bastante, demasiado tiempo para el chcicharro que es, me comí toda esta última bajada y al final le saco para una cena austera. Tampoco era mucho dinero. Aunque está en modo pepón y puede hacer cualquier cosa.

Por otro lado puse una orden para acumular algunas Peugeot mas pero tal y como ha abierto y la subida que lleva no ha entrado. La quito y me quedo con las que tengo de antes, parece que está fuerte y a pesar del batacazo que se dió hace poco por lo menos vuelvo a estar en verde. Si es capaz de romper la zona de 12,30 y luego los 13 lo mismo espero a acumular ahí.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro twitter, ves el hchi?



stop debjo vela 4h.....a ver si hay suerte y no salta


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

Si supera los 12.500 lo vendo todo y compro zulo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2014)

Mpbk a veces peca de "fardón" restregando a la gente la pasta que gana, como cuando abrió un hilo en el general diciendo que había comprado a 3 sacyr y que ahora estaba en 3.50....si todos los bankieros hacemos eso inundamos el general..... O cuando suelta el link por aquí.... De la compra de sacyr. 

Por otro lado, yo creo que es buen tío en el fondo, y lo que me gusta es que canta las operaciones. 

En mi humildisima opinión.... Ya que os estáis apuñalando.... Algo neutro... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro twitter, ves el hchi?



Mañana te comento que estoy con la tablet. Tengo curiosidad como realiza la criba de valores para luego aplicar el AT.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Mpbk a veces peca de "fardón" restregando a la gente la pasta que gana, como cuando abrió un hilo en el general diciendo que había comprado a 3 sacyr y que ahora estaba en 3.50....si todos los bankieros hacemos eso inundamos el general..... O cuando suelta el link por aquí.... De la compra de sacyr.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo creo que es buen tío en el fondo, y lo que me gusta es que canta las operaciones.
> 
> ...



bueno esto fue porque decian que sacyr iba a quebrar mientras yo compraba,,,,,,,no suelo abrir hilos, y la rentabilidad del 20% todo el mundo la podria haber aprovechado, de hecho aun queda subida hasta 5 en 2014


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Nam, la vela de hoy en Acciona es un martillo invertido como una casa. bi querful

tampoco es muy bonita la de amper


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Chicharros calentando fersa....



Sobre Fersa me ha llamado mucho la atención el volumen de la última media hora
Mirad desde las 5 la que se ha liado (grafico tick a tick)
No se si habrán sido los de Chicharros.info los que habrán ocasionado ese movimiento. Preveo un buén arranque mañana hasta la devastación que dejen los de Chicharros.info cuando salgan ... :no::no::no:


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nam, la vela de hoy en Acciona es un martillo invertido como una casa. bi querful



Por cierto hoy parece que Tecnocom ha despertado algo, supongo que por el HR.


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nam, la vela de hoy en Acciona es un martillo invertido como una casa. bi querful
> 
> tampoco es muy bonita la de amper



Sí, Amper es un desastre. Hasta que se defina la refinanciación no va a haber un camino a seguir, al cielo o al infierno.
Estoy dentro esperando a Bañuelos ... :o:o:o


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

50.000 acciones son 24.000 euros

a 100 abonados de chicharros que haya, han sido ellos

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 15:29 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Por cierto hoy parece que Tecnocom ha despertado algo, supongo que por el HR.


----------



## decloban (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Ha llegado a tocar los 1,37 después de que se publicase esto.

TECNOCOM, TELECOMUNICACIONES Y ENERGIA, S.A. Otros sobre negocio y situación financiera
Obtención de la autorización provisional de Tecnocom Procesadora de Chile S.A. para ejercer el giro de Operador de Tarjetas de Crédito

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={7acd743a-1b02-41f9-b122-565b2a25c75a}


Quizá por eso entraron manos fuertes estos días.


----------



## alimon (15 Ene 2014)

He vuelto. Ahora leo los privados que tengo, supongo que para el tema Invitaciones.

Ane, no me podrías mirar los Gráficos de Ezentis y Tavex con el Komechichis?

EZE en mi opinión, va a pegar una hostia para arriba (o para abajo) en nada. Viendo la vela de hoy, puede que incluso mañana, para romper ese triangulo de consolidación que ha venido formando tras el split. Y en este chicharro, son del 10 o 15%. Voy bastante cargado.

TVX, pues las tenía ahí muertas de asco, después de deshacer la mitad de la posición en rojo hace mes y algo, y de repente se han animado en las últimas sesiones, especialmente hoy. Realmente, a mi nada me decía que chicharro este fuera a subir un 9%, pero ha cerrado por encima de resistencia. Realmente, lo único que espero es salirme con el minimo en rojo, las llevo a 0,32.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Bio: 
parece que el macd va a ser cortado, al igual que mohindar. Koncorde desciende y lleva 4 velas de dojis y martillos, muchas dudas pues. El volumen es claramente descendente desde 2014-1-1 Yo creo que si todo va como apunta, puede ir a cerrar el gap ese.

Fersa, si está el maño este al frente de su operativa, prefiero abstenerme. Natra fue fallo, Ercros fue fallo. Es decir, acierta la mitad. 

Yo creo que puede subir hasta 0,48, pero es que las BB están completamente violadas y FRS en cuanto toca las BB, para abajo. El 21 entraría más abajo, porque ese día estará buscando un suelín. Quién sabe si el .435

Todo esto no me hagan caso, solo contesto lo que han preguntado por el hilo. Son mis paranoias 


Las putas Natras: No me cabe duda de que mañana lo peta por arriba. Hay que superar 2,36 para romper ese mini banderin. el volumen en las últimas velas verdes ha sido el triple que en las últimas velas rojas. Y que las manos fuertes han entrado en la bajadita. Querrán soltar más arriba. Y el kumo plano que viene ahora, en katxujiro, el que atrae al precio está en 2,37, pero es que el siguiente en 2,25. Así pues EN TEORIA, o la revientan estos dos días o no pasamos de 2,40

Ichimoku está dentro con las 5 señales. Y si miramos en MACD en minutos da lugar a la esperanza.... es un poco como prisa ayer-antes de ayer

Si pierde 2,29, podemos ver 2,10.
Si sube, mañana podríamos ver 2,48

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 15:52 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> 50.000 acciones son 24.000 euros
> 
> a 100 abonados de chicharros que haya, han sido ellos
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 15:29 ----------



yo creo que entraron por el pánico de las gacelas.... mira que le dije a Tono que entrase con lo que se gastaba en el café. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2014)

A las buenas noites

Hoy he ajustado los stops de toda la cartera....bien apretaditos ,no me gustaria ver volar las plusvis en un despiste.

Si, ya se que la tendencia es alcista pero.... Algun día corregirá y el SP esta que rebotando en los máximos.... 

Mañana más


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Sobre Fersa me ha llamado mucho la atención el volumen de la última media hora
> Mirad desde las 5 la que se ha liado (grafico tick a tick)
> No se si habrán sido los de Chicharros.info los que habrán ocasionado ese movimiento. Preveo un buén arranque mañana hasta la devastación que dejen los de Chicharros.info cuando salgan ... :no::no::no:



Pues me espero a que salgan esos centimeros asquerosos para entrar de nuevo.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> He vuelto. Ahora leo los privados que tengo, supongo que para el tema Invitaciones.
> 
> Ane, no me podrías mirar los Gráficos de Ezentis y Tavex con el Komechichis?
> 
> ...



ezentis para el songoku está PLANA, pero ni señales buenas ni malas, plana total.
Tavex: lo primero que me salta es la alerta de divergencia hoy en el CCI, en máximos. Pero con la vela de hoy ha roto el abanico de bertoknacci de caída.

Ichimoku de algodón dice que rápida corta a lenta y ascendente, dió hace 2 días esa señal, precio corta a lenta, hace 7 días. Precio por encima del kumo, y kumo mutando a verde y ascendente, además chikou supera precio retrasado desde hace 3 días. PEEEERO no son superseñales, ojo. Incipientes aún. En semanales están más claras


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nam, la vela de hoy en Acciona es un martillo invertido como una casa. bi querful
> 
> tampoco es muy bonita la de amper



Gracias, pero la seguia por varias razones a parte del tecnico, si guen bajando el bono a 10 años deberia subir y mucho. Si no baja de 42 la mantengo, mas o menos un 10% de perdidas en la inversion.

Dios proveera.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 23:16 ----------

Que pena no haber comprado bonos cuando estaban al 6%.

Spain Government Bonds | Spain Government Bonds Yields

Spain 10-Year | Spain 10-Year Bond Yield

Spain 3-Year | Spain 3-Year Bond Yield


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Gracias, pero la seguia por varias razones a parte del tecnico, si guen bajando el bono a 10 años deberia subir y mucho. Si no baja de 42 la mantengo, mas o menos un 10% de perdidas en la inversion.
> 
> Dios proveera.
> 
> ...



La misma vela tiene DINAMIA


----------



## egarenc (15 Ene 2014)

buen +5,8% de ACI, veremos si se mantiene así.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

¿Que os parece Iberdrola?

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 23:26 ----------

La evolucion de los precios de las materias primas, muy en particular de los cereales y petroleso augura deflacion:

Commodities | Commodities Prices | Commodities Trading

Grains Prices | Grains Futures | Futures Prices

Brent Oil Price | Brent Oil Futures - Investing.com

Esto debereia facilitar politicas mas agresivas por parte del BCE.


----------



## amago45 (15 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> TVX, pues las tenía ahí muertas de asco, después de deshacer la mitad de la posición en rojo hace mes y algo, y de repente se han animado en las últimas sesiones, especialmente hoy. Realmente, a mi nada me decía que chicharro este fuera a subir un 9%, pero ha cerrado por encima de resistencia. Realmente, lo único que espero es salirme con el minimo en rojo, las llevo a 0,32.



Como yo veo Tavex, pero no me hagan mucho caso que soy un poco nooby.
Dió compra débil el 6 de enero por el cruce de Gatillo a Vigia en la subida de Vigia, pero el cruce fue por debajo de cero, por tanto con cuidado. 
Ayer confirmó que el aviso de compra del 6 fue bueno, cuando la Alerta Gatillo pasó de verde claro a verde oscuro. 
Así que mientras la alerta gatillo no se ponga naranjica o rojica, seguir dentro.


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

¿Que politica de expansion monetarias creeis que sera la siguiente que implemente el BCE?


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Que politica de expansion monetarias creeis que sera la siguiente que implemente el BCE?



No le quedará remedio que seguir a la FED, estamos en una guerra de divisas.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La misma vela tiene DINAMIA



Y dragonlfy doji DURO FELGUERA también. EStoy viendo muchas muy malas velas para mañana:













y ence

y DIA

zeltia
....


----------



## Namreir (15 Ene 2014)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No le quedará remedio que seguir a la FED, estamos en una guerra de divisas.



Yo espero que sean muchisimo mas agresivos que la FED. Espero que acabemos con la mayor impresion de papel moneda de la historia de la humanidad.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2014 at 23:38 ----------

Ane, los futuros de Ibex vienen calentitos, pero tambien es cierto que algun dia deberia dejar de subir, pero quien sabe, quizas hoy no es ese dia.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues me espero a que salgan esos centimeros asquerosos para entrar de nuevo.









En el corto plazo, rotura de la directriz bajista de cortisimo plazo en el interior del canal creciente y posibilidades de tantear los 0,48 euros. RSI es creciente, media de 30 sesiones creciente, pero las manos fuertes no acompañan. La entrada buena la marcamos sobre los 0,36 euros, ahora podemos volver a estar en resistencia, sobre todo si no puede con los 0,47 - 0,48 euros.


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

Fersa es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={3f2a5e43-ad57-4a51-a4bf-4e7577f9f80d}

Entre PRISA y FERSA me estais matando, cualquier dia os van a meter por el culo un concurso de acreedores con unos cuantos eurillos dentro.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Fersa es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={3f2a5e43-ad57-4a51-a4bf-4e7577f9f80d}
> 
> Entre PRISA y FERSA me estais matando, cualquier dia os van a meter por el culo un concurso de acreedores con unos cuantos eurillos dentro.



prisa hoy se ha detenido en el 61,80 exacto de la subida

está muy manipulado, por eso tenemos cuidado


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa hoy se ha detenido en el 61,80 exacto de la subida
> 
> está muy manipulado, por eso tenemos cuidado




Hay mejores chicharros para especular sin riesgo, no merece la pena, cualquier dia os


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay mejores chicharros para especular sin riesgo, no merece la pena, cualquier dia os



Prefiero Prisa refinanciada que cualquier banco mediano español.... ya sabe lo que viene


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prefiero Prisa refinanciada que cualquier banco mediano español.... ya sabe lo que viene



Lo de PRISA no es refinanciacion, es estar quebrada y el riesgo de suspension de pagos a corto plazo es real.

Que ganeis mucho dinero. Yo ahi no me meto. 

Meti mucho en banca y me ha ido bien, pero si hubiese apostado por los pequeños hubese ganado mas. Aun asi, duermo un poquito mas tranquilo. 

Pero disfrutemos, hemos pillado la ola y nos acerca placidamente a la playa, solo hay que saltar en el momento oportuno. O quizas son arrecifes y acantilados.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de PRISA no es refinanciacion, es estar quebrada y el riesgo de suspension de pagos a corto plazo es real.
> 
> Que ganeis mucho dinero. Yo ahi no me meto.
> 
> ...



Si quieres te digo cómo está el Popular y otros muchos ::::


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si quieres te digo cómo está el Popular y otros muchos ::::



Cuente, cuente. Si quiere no ponga nombres pero cuent que siempre nos hemos cachondeado mucho con las manzanitas del huerto del tito botín


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuente, cuente. Si quiere no ponga nombres pero cuent que siempre nos hemos cachondeado mucho con las manzanitas del huerto del tito botín



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-comentar-resultados-del-pop-2013-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/472738-agujero-que-viene-3-frentes.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lar-y-sabadell-les-costaria-258-millones.html


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prefiero Prisa refinanciada que cualquier banco mediano español.... ya sabe lo que viene



¿No excluirías a bankinter de los condenados? Volumen de crédito a refinanciar bastante menor que otros, menos mora, menos sucursales...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Acab (16 Ene 2014)

La bolsa va a quebrar,sera antes de Octubre.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deibis (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Fersa es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={3f2a5e43-ad57-4a51-a4bf-4e7577f9f80d}
> 
> Entre PRISA y FERSA me estais matando, cualquier dia os van a meter por el culo un concurso de acreedores con unos cuantos eurillos dentro.



A PRISA hasta que acabe la Liga la mantienen viva como sea, que si mal no recuerdo sigue teniendo los derechos de TV. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2014)

Buenas idas.

Acabo de combrar los dividendos de TRE. La verdad es que son una mierda, dan 0.667 por acción, ahora que vale 40, lo mismo que cuando valía 30. Bueno...menos da una piedra.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Moody's ve "insostenible" la carga de deuda soberana de la banca español

y acciona emite 400 kilos de deuda

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 01:38 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas idas.
> 
> Acabo de combrar los dividendos de TRE. La verdad es que son una mierda, dan 0.667 por acción, ahora que vale 40, lo mismo que cuando valía 30. Bueno...menos da una piedra.



pues igual es buena idea vender ya mismo o qué? es posible que hoy toque máximos un momento y para abajo?


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días

Se han visto 0.50 en la pre-apertura, así que orden de venta de 1/3 de las Fersas que llevo a 0,515, a ver si se las comen los de Chicharros.info, y cuando se salgan podemos comprar más abajo (0.4X)

Los otros 2/3 de Fersa las tengo a L/P, para cuando nuestros amados gobernantes consigan un par de puestos en el Consejo de Admon. de Fersa y vuelvan a impulsar las energías eólicas y tal


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

¿Apertura en verde y cierre rojo?

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 08:44 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Moody's ve "insostenible" la carga de deuda soberana de la banca español



Pedazo primicia, la banca española comprando bonos españoles como si no hubiese mañana.

El BCE suavizar la exigencias a la banca en los test de estrs - ABC.es

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 08:48 ----------

Asi que no problem, que siga la fiesta. Alguien cercano a Moodys se ha pillado las manos con posiciones bajistas.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

la otra cara de esa noticia es que los bancos están fatal, por eso se les baja al 6%


Alguien debería currarse una tabla a lo oliver y benji con la exigencia del 8% y contabilizando el riesgo soberano


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la otra cara de esa noticia es que los bancos están fatal, por eso se les baja al 6%
> 
> 
> Alguien debería currarse una tabla a lo oliver y benji con la exigencia del 8% y contabilizando el riesgo soberano



Todo el pais esta echo una mierda, telefonica esta quebrada, pero mientras suba ..........

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas idas.
> 
> Acabo de combrar los dividendos de TRE. La verdad es que son una mierda, dan 0.667 por acción, ahora que vale 40, lo mismo que cuando valía 30. Bueno...menos da una piedra.



en subasta 42.24
buen precio para salir 

haga lo que quiera


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

Esta tarde hablamos del balance de telefonica, da risa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esta tarde hablamos del balance de telefonica, da risa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



creo que hoy vas a hablar de eroski
::
Eroski: CNMV suspende negociación en AIAF de dos emisiones


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.



Namreir dijo:


> ¿Apertura en verde y cierre rojo?
> 
> Pedazo primicia, la banca española comprando bonos españoles como si no hubiese mañana.
> 
> El BCE suavizar la exigencias a la banca en los test de estrs - ABC.es



Aquí está el por qué de la subida imparable de la banca y por eso ayer aposté al Santander.
Las exigencias de Basilea eran muy duras en cuanto a core capital y exigían provisiones que se llevaban los beneficios por delante. Como correspondía a un entorno macroeconómico desfavorable.
Una vez que ese entorno se vuelve maravilloso y hasta el FMI, con Lagarde cual profeta bíblico, pronostica 7 años de vacas gordas, estas exigencias bajan lo que puede llevar a duplicar los beneficios bancarios.

En cuanto a la exposición de la banca a deuda soberana, una vez que se la han pasado al BCE como garantía para acceder a nueva liquidez, a la banca se la suda lo que diga Moody's. 
El problema es aquella deuda comprada al 6-7%, anotada como activo, que si hoy se quisiera hacer líquida en el mercado secundario se llevaría un haircut a ras del cuero cabelludo, lo que hace que si se valora a precios actuales descuadraría los balances. 
¿pero qué banco la va a vender en el mercado secundario perdiendo un 5% teniendo al BCE para aportar liquidez al 0,25%?


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

Asi que al final no ha pagado en enero

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

a ver mis cfds del ibex si suben hoy


----------



## Maravedi (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días hagan juego señores!


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues el BdE les pide que doten casi todo su beneficio a provisiones






acciona abre con -5% ( y recupera) hasta 45 euros.... el 38,20% de toda la subida

buen dato


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que hoy vas a hablar de eroski
> ::
> Eroski: CNMV suspende negociación en AIAF de dos emisiones



Se sabe por qué?
Ok, ya veo que se ha comentado que no han pagado el cupón...
Pues habemus lio creo yo.


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues el BdE les pide que doten casi todo su beneficio a provisiones



¿a quién? a la banca nacionalizada. Al resto lo quer diga el BdE es como si oye llover.
Estamos hablando del BCE.
Yo sólo veo que se le están regalando miles de millones todos los meses gracias a su barra libre


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

este hch dax...si rompe el cuello son 35pips.....me faltan 60 pips para el profit, verás como no salte:|


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,
Una de las empresas de GOE.PA ha conseguido un contrato gordo con defensa colocándoles un simulador para operaciones de tierra. 
Tiene pinta de que va a seguir con su rally endemoniado de más del 100% en mes y medio


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿a quién? a la banca nacionalizada. Al resto lo quer diga el BdE es como si oye llover.
> Estamos hablando del BCE.
> Yo sólo veo que se le están regalando miles de millones todos los meses gracias a su barra libre



a la banca mediana. aquí cuando se publiquen resultados los 2 más medianos, alguno se va a rasgar las vestiduras


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2014)

gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxxx50 ayer gacelilas :fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

ma saltado stop ibex.......he dejado de ganar 20€,

9713 profit cortos dax......


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxxx50 ayer gacelilas :fiufiu:



falta ver los 640 cfds en el ibex......corrección, nuevo máx y ahi ya habrá parada.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2014)

el gap del 9400 esta esperando :no:


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días

Por muy poquito poquito poquito no me han sacado de bankia con las compradas ayer a 1,351......


Aunque imagino me sacarán hoy....no me gusta un pelo!!!:ouch:


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lTSVOnhLtCs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sIxzVkS4Hrg[/YOUTUBE]













La CNMV suspende la cotización de la deuda de Eroski | Empresas | Cinco Días

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 09:36 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> acciona abre con -5% ( y recupera) hasta 45 euros.... el 38,20% de toda la subida
> 
> buen dato



Joder, menos mal que no tenia Stop ajustado, han tenido que saltar Stops a punta pala. Alguien se ha forrado.


----------



## sinnombrex (16 Ene 2014)

¿que tal veis Elecnor? Ayer compre unas pocas y viendo como va el ibex me estoy pensando venderlas otra vez







Aunque me tiene intrigado que haya tan pocas posiciones vendedoras.

Tambien compre otras pocas Arcelor, pero esas no me preocupan tanto.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

ACX tiene pinta de ir hoy a por el record


Telefónica podría estar interesada en derechos deportivos F1, Liga y Mundial
y venga esas PRISAS!!


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

Muy buen comportamiento del bono

Spain Government Bonds | Spain Government Bonds Yields

Hoy cerramos por encima de los 10.600 y tiro porque me toca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias señorias,

no se si han escuchado que alguien de no se que mamandurria internacional ha dicho que ESPAÑA sera la locomotora europea para los proximos 7 años. Que estupidez, ya se ha dicho aqui que sera para los proximos 50 como minimo.

SPAIN IS HOT.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Una de las empresas de GOE.PA ha conseguido un contrato gordo con defensa colocándoles un simulador para operaciones de tierra.
> Tiene pinta de que va a seguir con su rally endemoniado de más del 100% en mes y medio



Canal estrecho...







ane agurain dijo:


> a la banca mediana. aquí cuando se publiquen resultados los 2 más medianos, alguno se va a rasgar las vestiduras


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Muy buen comportamiento del bono
> 
> Spain Government Bonds | Spain Government Bonds Yields
> 
> Hoy cerramos por encima de los 10.600 y tiro porque me toca.



tiene pinta que empezamos la segunda wave para abajo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2014)

Navegando por algun sitio aleman de bolsa, andan contando los dias para los 10.000 puntasen, con proyecciones de 15.000 puntasen para 2019. Estas cosas nunca acaban bien.


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Navegando por algun sitio aleman de bolsa, andan contando los dias para los 10.000 puntasen, con proyecciones de 15.000 puntasen para 2019. Estas cosas nunca acaban bien.



Claro que no, acabara mal, como siempre.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:18 ----------

El Ibex el peor indice de europa.


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

bien, me ha saltado el profit dax,

ahora a ver si el ibex supera esta cresta y nos da 120pips al alza.

que cabrones me han saltado el stop por eso......

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:22 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Navegando por algun sitio aleman de bolsa, andan contando los dias para los 10.000 puntasen, con proyecciones de 15.000 puntasen para 2019. Estas cosas nunca acaban bien.



el dax no ha dado pautas a largo plazo, pero el dow si, y se dirige por encima de 20k........


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

hoy creo que eligen chicharros en vez de Blues

por cierto, tienen pisos vacíos en Bcn?

Barcelona sancionará a entidades con pisos vacíos en zonas necesitadas


Edito: He doblado Prisas. Ahora a 0,413 veamos si nos llevan más arriba hoy del 0,43


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

Empiezan a caldear el ambiente:



> Desperate times, desperate measures



Deflation in the euro zone: Desperate times, desperate measures | The Economist


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

¿Cómo veis a Solaria? Está subiendo estos días, y acabo de salir de pérdidas... no sé si vender ya y olvidarme, o aguantarlas un poquito más por si están en racha y se me queda cara de gili después de vender y verlas subir como la espuma...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a Solaria? Está subiendo estos días, y acabo de salir de pérdidas... no sé si vender ya y olvidarme, o aguantarlas un poquito más por si están en racha y se me queda cara de gili después de vender y verlas subir como la espuma...



Ni he mirado Solaria, pero... ¿cómo era aquello de _dejar correr pérdidas y cortar ganancias_?


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

obj ibex 120 pips arriba, ya me han barrido por eso, pago comi again.


----------



## julian21 (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a Solaria? Está subiendo estos días, y acabo de salir de pérdidas... no sé si vender ya y olvidarme, o aguantarlas un poquito más por si están en racha y se me queda cara de gili después de vender y verlas subir como la espuma...



Yo acabo de vender, ya me cansé de la resistencia en 0,90.
Así que con la suerte que tengo últimamente, se irán al euro mañana


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

joder con abengoa........obj 3.5


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

julian21 dijo:


> Yo acabo de vender, ya me cansé de la resistencia en 0,90.
> Así que con la suerte que tengo últimamente, se irán al euro mañana



Si, por eso lo digo... pero me da que como hoy cerremos cerca de 0,90, mañana podría haber gap al alza.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

En R4 están recomendando vender TRE. Aunque con lo que suelen acertar, no descarto que siga subiendo algunos dias más


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder con abengoa........obj 3.5



a mi me da objetivo 3,14 

mañana tiene que corregir esta subida brutal


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2014)

mañana gap a la baja ienso:


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

FERSA en subasta 0.535 ... de locos ... 
en 0.55 suelto el resto del paquete y a otra cosa


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

PRISA despierta otra vez +1,7%


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

julian21 dijo:


> Yo acabo de vender, ya me cansé de la resistencia en 0,90.
> Así que con la suerte que tengo últimamente, se irán al euro mañana



Superada...


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi me da objetivo 3,14
> 
> mañana tiene que corregir esta subida brutal



Abengoa me gustaba ...
el haber acertado en el paper trading me sirve para ir afinando el sistema :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 11:26 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Superada...



No se si es algo sectorial (Fersa, Solaria ...) pero hoy las renovables están muy locas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tesorero (16 Ene 2014)

Buenos días. ¿Os acordáis por casualidad en qué B.O.E. (o en su defecto el hilo que se creó en Burbuja) que hacía referencia a que el Estado podía hacer quitas de deuda pública?
Salió hace un año o así, pero es que no lo encuentro y el buscador de burbuja o no sé usarlo o no va. 
Me gustaría encontrarlo y agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Yo comenté el jueves-viernes pasado de entrar en ACX y Abengoa, que daban entrada. No tenía pasta para ambas. Elegí la menos buena por lo visto.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 04:29 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días. ¿Os acordáis por casualidad en qué B.O.E. (o en su defecto el hilo que se creó en Burbuja) que hacía referencia a que el Estado podía hacer quitas de deuda pública?
> Salió hace un año o así, pero es que no lo encuentro y el buscador de burbuja o no sé usarlo o no va.
> Me gustaría encontrarlo y agradezco vuestra ayuda.



Busca el hilo de Krousseau


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo comenté el jueves-viernes pasado de entrar en ACX y Abengoa, que daban entrada. *No tenía pasta para ambas*. Elegí la menos buena por lo visto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 04:29 ----------
> 
> ...



:8::8:

hacia mucho tiempo que no oia esta escusa.......

con 300€, puedes invertir por valor de 1500-3000 dependiendo del broker, ajustas stop cuando empieza a subir a minimos diarios y ya está.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Ene 2014)

Alguien dentro de Gowex?
Que dice el comechichis?


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :8::8:
> 
> hacia mucho tiempo que no oia esta escusa.......
> 
> con 300€, puedes invertir por valor de 1500-3000 dependiendo del broker, ajustas stop cuando empieza a subir a minimos diarios y ya está.



no tenía pasta = no tenía más pasta de la que dedico de mi tope a la bolsa


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi me da objetivo 3,14
> 
> mañana tiene que corregir esta subida brutal



no va a corregir.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Canal estrecho...



Eso es malo doctor? 
Acabo de hablar con un familiar al que siempre que le cuento lo bien que va tal valor, el valor en cuestión acaba pegandose un morrazo de 3 pares. 
No me digas que puede volver a pasar porque como pase ya tengo un invitado menos para la cena de Navidad del año que viene!


----------



## Lechu (16 Ene 2014)

TESORERO


Mira este si es el que buscas 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/382567-gobierno-podra-imponer-perdidas-a-compradores-de-deuda-publica.html


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no va a corregir.



mi sistema me dice que mañana marca un mínimo de este ciclo ::

lo mejor de todo, que solo hay que esperar. igual empieza ahora a corregir y todo y acaba cerca de un doji ::


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

compro otro paquete ug.fr a 11.02


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

lechu dijo:


> Mira este si es el que buscas
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/382567-gobierno-podra-imponer-perdidas-a-compradores-de-deuda-publica.html



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ac-entran-juego-cambio-preferentes-bonos.html


----------



## julian21 (16 Ene 2014)

julian21 dijo:


> Yo acabo de vender, ya me cansé de la resistencia en 0,90.
> Así que con la suerte que tengo últimamente, se irán al euro mañana



Si antes vendo... en fin.
Solaria 0,9250


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien dentro de Gowex?
> Que dice el comechichis?



Yo estoy dentro pero no sé qué dice el shinkansen. De momento surfeo con alegría (acaba de pasar los 15.00 fugazmente).

Ojo: los SL en esta acción (más aún que en otras) que sean mentales, porque las barridas son de órdago.


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo comenté el jueves-viernes pasado de entrar en ACX y Abengoa, que daban entrada. No tenía pasta para ambas. Elegí la menos buena por lo visto.





La semana de Acerinox no va mal tampoco


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Si Abengoa pierte los 3,10 se vuelve a los 3


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Ene 2014)

Vamos a probar suerte. Dentro de Abengoa.

PD: ya verás como baja ::


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro otro paquete ug.fr a 11.02



alla va.........:Aplauso:


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

nadie habla de colonial???

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 12:15 ----------

llevo unos dias de infarto entrando y saliendo...por ahora ganado dinerito pero hasta donde subira??? es un chicharro lo se...pero ...el reward es el reward


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vamos a probar suerte. Dentro de Abengoa.
> 
> PD: ya verás como baja ::



yo esperaria un retroceso, y ya le entras obj 3.5


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

y tambien estoy en biosearch......llevo carga buena pero se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

le meto otro parcial compra alstom


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo esperaria un retroceso, y ya le entras obj 3.5



pero va a corregir o no?

::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Si no fuera por los chicharretes, qué aburrido está el IBEX. 
Solaria suspendida por volatilidad, ha vuelto a abrir en 0,935

Esta desatada, 0,95


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

Muy bien enagas :aplauso:
Por fin se mueve para hacer algo que no sea remolonear, reptar y corregir


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

SLR y FRS llevan desde los 0,69 de solaria, repitiendo gráficos


----------



## moisty70 (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi me da objetivo 3,14
> 
> mañana tiene que corregir esta subida brutal



valor de la semana recomendado por tupeche, si alguien le sigue haciendo caso algo ha sacao. (abengoa)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero va a corregir o no?
> 
> ::::::



Sactamente. En que quedamos? en fin, a 3.11 las tengo.


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero va a corregir o no?
> 
> ::::::



no, pero que no compre en R.8:


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero va a corregir o no?
> 
> ::::::



Tonto de mi, yo compre Abengoa B, iba mirando vuestros "llegara a 3.5" y la tengo a 2.65, y subir sube, pero menos que Abengoa A. ::


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Ya tenemos ganadores del primer concurso burbujero de bolsa 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...489572-burbuja-stock-contest-1-edicion-3.html

La verdad es que no esperaba ni de coña que en un par de semanas fueramos a tener ganador pero "it is what it is" y tenemos triple ganador!
Eso si para la siguiente no vale repetir valores 
@Bucanero, @Thaiel, @Venecia pasen a recoger sus premios por favor.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 12:43 ----------

A ver si tengo tiempo y actualizo todos los datos de todos los valores pero diría que como rentabilidad media no ha estado mal tampoco


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2014)

Oigan...

¿Usan ustedes algún tipo de aplicación para gestionar sus carteras online tipo icotizados o algo así? alguna que funcione bien para andriod y tal.

Gracias.


----------



## Rodrigo (16 Ene 2014)

Mis FCC me van a dar un infarto, de la emocion


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> y tambien estoy en biosearch......llevo carga buena pero se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete



Algo arranca...


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Algo arranca...



Joder que si arranca, 0,8000	0,0400	5,26% Vaaaaaaaaaaaamos!


@amago45 enhorabuena por las plusvas de Fersa! yo me baje hace unas semanas mecaguenlkaputa.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder que si arranca, 0,80000,04005,26% Vaaaaaaaaaaaamos!
> 
> 
> @amago45 enhorabuena por las plusvas de Fersa! yo me baje hace unas semanas mecaguenlkaputa.



A entrado mucho volumen...


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A entrado mucho volumen...



Y el 0,80 es resistencia de muchas ordenes antiguas. Creo que superando el 0,81 nos vamos al euro del tiron.

En bolsacanaria ya lo decian ayer

BolsaCanaria .info | Precio objetivo de BIOSEARCH

Otro valor que se re-estructura al alza con un ordenamiento técnico propio de una empresa de alta capitalización a pesar de ser un “chicharrazo”, es decir dice mucho de la acción que suba como lo hace y no como otras veces saltando como un caballo encabritado donde en sus tirones al alza dejaba pillado a los inversores que se acercaban a montarlo.



Vean este análisis del valor de Bolsacanaria.info en octubre para que veáis que no vemos las cosas cuando se producen sino muchas veces con mucha antelación, hoy cotiza a 0.76 mirad lo que proyectamos como dije hace casi tres meses:BIOSEARCH 28 OCTUBRE 2013








Por lo tanto si el que acierta en el pasado tiene credibilidad para el futuro, entonces ahora mitad de enero proyectamos esto para finales marzo principios de abirl, eso si recuerden que aciertos pasados no garantizan éxitos futuros, vayáis a confundir la gimnasia con la magnesia y dentro de unos meses llamarnos de todo menos buenos analistas de mercado.

BIOSEARCH 14 ENERO 2014





[/IMG]

Read more BolsaCanaria .info | Precio objetivo de BIOSEARCH


----------



## Geyperman (16 Ene 2014)

Ahora entiendo los que dicen que están más cómodos en perdidas que ganando. Me queman las plusvis de BIO. Como jode no saber cuando salirse.


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

yo he soltado 16000 pilladas a 0.755 en 0.8....ya meto otra orden de compra si vuelve a 0.75...espero que vuelva pronto

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:33 ----------

la ultima vez que estuvo en 0.8 volvio a buscar apoyo en 0.75....espero que lo haga ota vez....0.8 es resistencia


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Ahora entiendo los que dicen que están más cómodos en perdidas que ganando. Me queman las plusvis de BIO. Como jode no saber cuando salirse.



pues ya sabes, cortar las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganacias.

La cuestión es que al mercado eso de dejarte correr las ganancias como que no le interesa demasiado y suele buscar tu SL para cortarte rápido las pérdidas, supongo que por tu propio bien.


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ene 2014)

Arcelor a ver si puede con los 13 de una vez. FCC también desatada camino de los 20. Vamos bien.


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Parece que va caer guano un rato hasta que abran los USA. 
Saquen los paraguas y vigilen los SL


----------



## Geyperman (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> pues ya sabes, cortar las pérdidas y dejar correr las ganacias.
> 
> La cuestión es que al mercado eso de dejarte correr las ganancias como que no le interesa demasiado y suele buscar tu SL para cortarte rápido las pérdidas, supongo que por tu propio bien.



Tarea complicada subir el SL a un punto término medio entre la avaricia y el sentido común::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> yo he soltado 16000 pilladas a 0.755 en 0.8....ya meto otra orden de compra si vuelve a 0.75...espero que vuelva pronto
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:33 ----------
> 
> la ultima vez que estuvo en 0.8 volvio a buscar apoyo en 0.75....espero que lo haga ota vez....0.8 es resistencia



Se ha comido la resitencia... lleva volumen


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

no se puede acertar siempre
700 leuros pa la buchaca


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Ahora entiendo los que dicen que están más cómodos en perdidas que ganando. Me queman las plusvis de BIO. Como jode no saber cuando salirse.



aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.

animo


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Gowex es nuestro Apple ::



A mí me da desconfianza,porque cootiza muy alto, su PER es excesivo, pero están internacionalizados, no tienen deuda, aumentan mercado, es una empresa tecnológica (y es el sector del presente y del futuro).

Así que dentro estoy y dentro sigo.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:50 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.
> 
> animo



Aprende AF, y podremos decir lo mismo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.
> 
> animo



Bio, es puro pelotazo hoy no AT


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Ahora entiendo los que dicen que están más cómodos en perdidas que ganando. Me queman las plusvis de BIO. Como jode no saber cuando salirse.



Así estoy yo con las Solarias. Por cierto, otra vez en subasta, están a 0,975 y en la subasta se están viendo los 0,98. El euro está aquí.

Y voy bastante cargadita... voy subiendo en SL. Como me salga bien esta operación, hago el mes y el año, casi.


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.
> 
> animo



de verdad? ienso:
así de fácil? :8:
bah! tas de coña :cook:


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Ahora entiendo los que dicen que están más cómodos en perdidas que ganando. Me queman las plusvis de BIO. Como jode no saber cuando salirse.



Pues BIO es para vivir tranquilo.
No estamos hablando de coderes o quabits.
Se va a ir al 1,40 tarde o temprano. 
El análisis de bolsacanaria es perfecto por AT, carlosmaria también lo lleva comentando hace muuuuuuuuuuucho, y por fundamental sabemos que la empresa está infravalorada.
Ahora ya, que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que crea conveniente.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:55 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bio, es puro pelotazo hoy no AT



Hoy sí, como el día que subió 20%.
Pero la subida general que lleva es para estar tranquilo.
Y puedo equivocarme, claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.
> 
> animo



Cuando un sistema falla tanto, no sirve.
Por lo menos, para mi.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:56 ----------

Solaria 1€


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

Me olvidaba, ¿quienes seguís con ACI? Ayer alegría al cuerpo...


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Tarea complicada subir el SL a un punto término medio entre la avaricia y el sentido común::



Una opción es fijarte un precio objetivo para vender al comprar. Una vez superado o vendes o le metes un SL dinámico con un poco de aire para que respire y hasta donde llegue.


----------



## Geyperman (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aprende analisis tecnico y sabrás salirte en máximos y entrar en minimos.
> 
> animo



Lo sé, pero también se por experiencia propia que cierto tipo de chicharros se mueven más por calentamientos a trompicones que por análisis.


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuando un sistema falla tanto, no sirve.
> Por lo menos, para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 13:56 ----------
> ...



El AT predice muy bien el pasado, pero el futuro no tanto.
Si uno confía en la empresa, está bien gestionada, PERs razonables...mejor.
Eso sí, ojos antes que cerebro (by Janus), de valores que suben y suben y siguen subiendo sin saber porqué hay que aprovecharse. Y de los que bajan y bajan, huir.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ps: Yo las llevé allá por noviembre, pero las dejé por imposibles. ::
Aprendizaje, no hay que comprar y vender tanto.


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Ene 2014)

Una pregunta a los que más saben, por favor. Voy a comprar mi primer Smartphone ¿ que SO me aconsejan más para ver los graficos de bolsa con calidad ? ¿ Android o Windows Phone 8 ?

Gracias


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Ps: Yo las llevé allá por noviembre, pero las dejé por imposibles. ::
> Aprendizaje, no hay que comprar y vender tanto.



Yo compré una partida y me quedé pillada. En esta subidita compré más para promediar a la baja (no me gusta decir piramidar...), por eso ahora tengo bastantes.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

Yo las BIO las llevo desde 0,515 y no las suelto ni de coña, corrija o no. No me va a pasar lo mismo que en Fersa...
Va a ser uno de los mejores valores de 2014.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Ps: Yo las llevé allá por noviembre, pero las dejé por imposibles. ::
> Aprendizaje, no hay que comprar y vender tanto.



Es que es lo quen os pasa a todos en general en este foro y yo el primero que vendí mis Prisa a precio de saldo palmando bastanta y mira ahora.
En el fondo somos un caramelito para los brokers


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que más saben, por favor. Voy a comprar mi primer Smartphone ¿ que SO me aconsejan más para ver los graficos de bolsa con calidad ? ¿ Android o Windows Phone 8 ?
> 
> Gracias



Depende de la presbicia que tengas.
A mí el SO me da igual siempre que la pantalla sea de 30 pulgadas para arriba.


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

0,815 vienen pabajo!!
Y ayer con el ñiño dandome la tabarra fui a dejarlas por imposible y el ñiño dale q dale ponme la wii y me equivoque y le di a comprar!!! joder!!! si es que los niños vienen con un pan bajo el brazo!!!


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo compré una partida y me quedé pillada. En esta subidita compré más para promediar a la baja (no me gusta decir piramidar...), por eso ahora tengo bastantes.



Yo no tengo las narices de piramidar a la baja, salvo casos muy claros, y este de SOL no lo veía muy bien.
Enhorabuena por la decisión y a disfrutar.


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Depende de la presbicia que tengas.
> A mí el SO me da igual siempre que la pantalla sea de 30 pulgadas para arriba.



El móvil aún lo tengo que escoger pero entre 4" y 4,7" .


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es que es lo quen os pasa a todos en general en este foro y yo el primero que vendí mis Prisa a precio de saldo palmando bastanta y mira ahora.
> En el fondo somos un caramelito para los brokers



¿hablamos de mis bankias? :S
Por eso a veces lo de ajustar stops y tal...me han salvado con codere y amper, pero es que la decisión correcta era no entrar.
A veces nos (me) puede la codicia de la subida explosiva del chicharro, y nos pasa al revés.


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

pecata...cuanto es la operacion del año??? no se ha hecho aqui una encuesta de cuanto se gano o perdio en 2013??


----------



## Robopoli (16 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿hablamos de mis bankias? :S
> Por eso a veces lo de ajustar stops y tal...me han salvado con codere y amper, pero es que la decisión correcta era no entrar.
> A veces nos (me) puede la codicia de la subida explosiva del chicharro, y nos pasa al revés.



Bueno... lo importante es llenar capítulo "lecciones aprendidas" y aquí llevamos ya un par de páginas


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> pecata...cuanto es la operacion del año??? no se ha hecho aqui una encuesta de cuanto se gano o perdio en 2013??



No me gusta dar datos tan exactos. Para empezar, porque hay gente que cuenta con 10.000, otros con 40.000 y otros con 100.000 para operar. Pero digamos que si usted se pone un objetivo para 2014, y con esa operación cubre la mitad de ese objetivo... pues eso quiero decir con "hacer el año".

Solaria otra vez en subasta. Me van a matar...


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

a mi promediar me ha salvado varias veces
Tenia COL a 1,40...promedie a 0,8 y he acabado sacandole 2000 pavetes!!! 
Otra que estaba jodida era VER...las llevaba a 0.111...promedie a 0.048 y cuando llegaron a 0.062 me quite de encima las compradas baratas y una parte de las caras.....al final seguramente tenga q asumir perdidas pero ya no son las iniciales y he reducido mi exposicion a la mitad.... con COL antes de promediar llegue a estar 3500 pavos negativos y ya ves como acabe con 2000 arriba

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:17 ----------

pecata estoy deacuerdo


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> a mi promediar me ha salvado varias veces
> Tenia COL a 1,40...promedie a 0,8 y he acabado sacandole 2000 pavetes!!!
> Otra que estaba jodida era VER...las llevaba a 0.111...promedie a 0.048 y cuando llegaron a 0.062 me quite de encima las compradas baratas y una parte de las caras.....al final seguramente tenga q asumir perdidas pero ya no son las iniciales y he reducido mi exposicion a la mitad.... con COL antes de promediar llegue a estar 3500 pavos negativos y ya ves como acabe con 2000 arriba



Ojo, porque para hacienda, cuando vendes, se venden las compradas antes. Es decir, que las que has vendido son las que compraste caras. Sistema FIFO.

Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocada.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojo, porque para hacienda, cuando vendes, se venden las compradas antes. Es decir, que las que has vendido son las que compraste caras. Sistema FIFO.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocada.



Es como dices.


----------



## McFly (16 Ene 2014)

eso afecta.....positivamente en la declaracion....no?

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:22 ----------

joder con solaria...pense que no podria con el euro


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Esto de las subastas es un pitorreo, pueden volver a abrir donde les da la gana.


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

Paulistano coge los mandos de su megablokel de bankinter para deciros qué va a pasar con bankia....y os dice que....

....nos vamos para arriba hoy.....amonohhhhh:XX::XX:::


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2014)

Si está en subasta de nuevo es que va a seguir subiendo

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:30 ----------




McFly dijo:


> eso afecta.....positivamente en la declaracion....no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:22 ----------
> 
> joder con solaria...pense que no podria con el euro



Depende de si las primeras las compraste más caras o más baratas.


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojo, porque para hacienda, cuando vendes, se venden las compradas antes. Es decir, que las que has vendido son las que compraste caras. Sistema FIFO.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocada.



Al ser el mismo valor puedes hacer el promedio y declararlo así a Hacienda. Por ejemplo tienes 1 acción a 1€ y otra a 2€: precio medio 1,50. Si vendes a 2€ te anotas una ganacia de 0,5 ctm.
A mí siempre me ha colado así.

Promediar a la baja es un ejercicio doloroso y de autodisciplina. No es fácil invertir en en un valor que ya tienes y que ves como cae.
Este año lo he hecho con dos valores, Ferrovial e Iberdrola y me ha salido la jugada redonda. 
Cuando decidí entrar en ambos el IBEX estaba en 9600 y oscilaba que ni pa tí ni pa mí, antes del rally navideño, por lo que decidí entrar con la mitad del dinero pensado y la idea de promediar al alza si la bolsa subía o a la baja si la bolsa bajaba. Bajó a 9400 y promedié a la baja.
Esa es la idea, pero evidentemente no hablamos de chicharros dónde no se tiene pajolera idea de lo que se cocina en ellos (salvo que sepáis leer las líneas de análisis técnico como hacen con las cartas los fortune-tellers)


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y
> Va a ser uno de los mejores valores de 2014.



Chicharros style :XX:

A ver si al final tanto criticar y estamos todos subscritos a los SMS :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Si está en subasta de nuevo es que va a seguir subiendo
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Entiendo que las primeras las compró más caras, si dice que luego promedió a la baja...

Que sufrimiento tengo, no se si quitarme ya las caras (que son las primeras que compré), les sacaría un 12%. Ayyyyyyyyy lo fácil que aguanto yo las pérdidas y lo que me cuesta estar en beneficios.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Chicharros style :XX:
> 
> A ver si al final tanto criticar y estamos todos subscritos a los SMS :fiufiu:




No jodas hombre, es mi opinion. Yo pongo mi dinero donde pongo mi palabra, no como esos centimeros de mierda. 

PD; Esos cabrone me han bloqueado en twitter por contar su operativa.::


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No jodas hombre, es mi opinion.



Lo se cariño, era solo una bromita


----------



## Rodrigo (16 Ene 2014)

Nómada65 dijo:


> El móvil aún lo tengo que escoger pero entre 4" y 4,7" .



Has mirado el moto g?

4,5" 320ppp y android

170€


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Paulistano coge los mandos de su megablokel de bankinter para deciros qué va a pasar con bankia....y os dice que....
> 
> ....nos vamos para arriba hoy.....amonohhhhh:XX::XX:::



Hazte la prueba de alcoholemia antes de coger los mandos. 
Si das positivo deja a tu perrito al mando de la operativa. Siempre tendrás un 50% de aciertos.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

@ane @hannibal

algun proscrenner para PRT que te marque señales del Ichimoku? No he encontrado ninguno pero estaría de puta madre.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ene 2014)

FCC parece que se da la vuelta ......


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Nómada65 dijo:


> El móvil aún lo tengo que escoger pero entre 4" y 4,7" .



Me lo supongo. Los de 30" son incómodos para meter en el bolsillo de la chaqueta.


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> FCC parece que se da la vuelta ......



Debes estar mirando otra gráfica diferente de la mía. La vuelta no la veo por ninguna parte :s.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> @ane @hannibal
> 
> algun proscrenner para PRT que te marque señales del Ichimoku? No he encontrado ninguno pero estaría de puta madre.



Nosotros tampoco hemos sido capaces de encontrarlo :: O si Ane lo ha encontrado, no me lo ha dicho :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Nosotros tampoco hemos sido capaces de encontrarlo :: O si Ane lo ha encontrado, no me lo ha dicho :XX:



Hay una web, que te da señales de todo tipo, incluido Ichimoku, para USA, aunque creo que hay que pagar o registrarse al menos. Puedes probar un rato free.
Price Crossed Above Upper Cloud`s Edge Stock Screener

La idea seria algo asi pero en PRT


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro otro paquete ug.fr a 11.02



jojojo +2.5%:Baile:

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:56 ----------

largos dax


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay una web, que te da señales de todo tipo, incluido Ichimoku, para USA, aunque creo que hay que pagar o registrarse al menos. Puedes probar un rato free.
> Price Crossed Above Upper Cloud`s Edge Stock Screener
> 
> La idea seria algo asi pero en PRT



Ouch, acababa de mandarle privado con lo mismo :ouch:


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay una web, que te da señales de todo tipo, incluido Ichimoku, para USA, aunque creo que hay que pagar o registrarse al menos. Puedes probar un rato free.
> Price Crossed Above Upper Cloud`s Edge Stock Screener
> 
> La idea seria algo asi pero en PRT



No parece que sea muy complicado programarlo en PRT, todo es animarse ;-)


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hazte la prueba de alcoholemia antes de coger los mandos.
> Si das positivo deja a tu perrito al mando de la operativa. Siempre tendrás un 50% de aciertos.




Te vas a subir para conquistar junto con el resto de conga los 1,50???










Yo piloto::


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2014)

Venga, va, fuera de JCP, que un 20% de reward ya está bien ::


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Te vas a subir para conquistar junto con el resto de conga los 1,50???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como está ahora?
:no::no::no: 
no se puede correr detrás del precio. Si cae de nuevo al 1,2x tal vez, es de suponer que antes de atacar el 1,50 corrija y si no pues ná, que me quiten lo bailao.

Además ayer me compré unas miles de Santanderes, he subido mi nivel :
Después de desplumar al Goirigolzarri voy a ver si le cuelo un farol a Botín. De momento me lo ha colado él a mí ::


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Has mirado el moto g?
> 
> 4,5" 320ppp y android
> 
> 170€



El Lumia 1520 tiene una pintacaaaaaaa
Todavía no se vende en la península 
Nokia Lumia 1520 - Large screen smartphone - Nokia


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> como está ahora?
> :no::no::no:
> no se puede correr detrás del precio. Si cae de nuevo al 1,2x tal vez, es de suponer que antes de atacar el 1,50 corrija y si no pues ná, que me quiten lo bailao.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con el perro de Botín. Le gusta morder en el culo a los que intentan robar manzanas de su huerto


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado con el perro de Botín. Le gusta morder en el culo a los que intentan robar manzanas de su huerto



¿es peor que el perro de Paulistano?
Mi idea era entrar y salir en un visto y no visto.
...pero parece que me han visto


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> @ane @hannibal
> 
> algun proscrenner para PRT que te marque señales del Ichimoku? No he encontrado ninguno pero estaría de puta madre.



Prueba con este código. 
Básicamente es la señal del cruce de medias
Puedes quitar la condición del MACD alcista, y la condición de que haya cada más volumen moviéndose en la acción (C1 y C2) que le añadí al código para filtrar mejores acciones



REM Tenkan-Sen = (Highest High + Lowest Low) / 2, for the past 7 days
Upper1 = HIGHEST[9](HIGH[1])
Lower1 = LOWEST[9](LOW[1])
Tenkan = (Upper1 + Lower1) / 2

REM Kijun-Sen = (Highest High + Lowest Low) / 2, for the past 22 days
Upper2 = HIGHEST[26](HIGH[1])
Lower2 = LOWEST[26](LOW[1])
Kijun = (Upper2 + Lower2) / 2

REM Senkou Span A = (Tenkan + Kijun) / 2, plotted 22 days ahead of today
SpanA = (Tenkan[26] + Kijun[26]) / 2

REM Senkou Span B = (Highest High + Lowest Low) / 2, for the past 44 days, plotted 22 days ahead of today
SpanB = ((HIGHEST[44](HIGH[22])) + LOWEST[44](LOW[22])) / 2

REM MACD
MACD1 = MACD[12,26,9](close)

c1= MACD1>0 and macd1 > macd1[1] and macd1[1]> macd1[2]

REM CPM
myCPM = CALL "Capital Proporcional Medio2"[52]
c2 = myCPM > MyCPM [1] AND (myCPM+myCPM[1]+myCPM[2])/3 > 0

criteria = RSI[14](close)

SCREENER[close > SpanA and close > SpanB AND (tenkan CROSSES OVER kijun) AND volume> 1000000 AND c1 AND c2] (criteria AS "RSI")


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Prueba con este código.
> Básicamente es la señal del cruce de medias
> Puedes quitar la condición del MACD alcista, y la condición de que haya cada más volumen moviéndose en la acción (C1 y C2) que le añadí al código para filtrar mejores acciones
> 
> ...




Lo has programado tu? Que crack...

me da error "La función "Capital Proporcional Medio2" llamada desde "Ichimoka" no existe." debes tener un idicador llamado asi no?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Las Prisas no arrancan. Estoy por darles puerta porque parece que no pueden superar los 0,42


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo has programado tu? Que crack...
> 
> me da error "La función "Capital Proporcional Medio2" llamada desde "Ichimoka" no existe." debes tener un idicador llamado asi no?



La parte del ichimoku dónde define cada valor lo tomé del propio indicador ichimoku. El CPM ajustado es de Javier Alfayate. Y el resto pues que no es tan complicado programar en PRT, coges de un screener, de otro, y al final sale lo que buscas

El Indicador del "Capital Proporcional Medio2" para PRT. Tienes que definir la variable V

rem programado por Javier Alfayate
rem no se olvide de definir v
rem como entero mayor que cero
rem y a 52

CPM = volume*close

volmax = highest[v](CPM)

vol = ((CPM*100/volmax)*4/5)

volpmed = ExponentialAverage[v](vol)

CPM2 = (vol - volpmed)

return CPM2 as "CPM"


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

uyssssss, que rojo se está poniendo esto, ya oigo el trotar de Bertok








me voy a correr un rato, no quiero presenciar la carnicería


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Ene 2014)

¿Buen momento ahora al cierre para entrar en Sabadell con objetivo 2.5€?

Ayer cuando consulté el Koncorde las manos fuertes estaban dentro, pero hoy no sé como estará la cosa. ¿Alguien con PRT en tiempo real puede echar un ojo al asunto para ver si están huyendo como cobardes o qué ocurre exactamente?


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

bueno las twitter ya marchan parriba.

stop en minimos y a rezar.


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2014)

35 puntitos en contra y "oooooooooooooh, que rojo se está poniendo esto". A que poquita cosa han quedado reducidos los osos XDDD.


----------



## Klendathu (16 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Buen momento ahora al cierre para entrar en Sabadell con objetivo 2.5€?
> 
> Ayer cuando consulté el Koncorde las manos fuertes estaban dentro, pero hoy no sé como estará la cosa. ¿Alguien con PRT en tiempo real puede echar un ojo al asunto para ver si están huyendo como cobardes o qué ocurre exactamente?



Deslizandose fuera con poca intesidad en el marco de 30 min (-5), no esta para entrar creo yo, no es capaz de superar el 2,15....

En diario parece que dejan de comprar bajando la linea de mano fuerte pero aun en positivo (11)

Espero haberte ayudado

Edito: ademas el macd cortando a la baja


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las Prisas no arrancan. Estoy por darles puerta porque parece que no pueden superar los 0,42



Dat is de cuestion ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

Las que tampoco acaban de arrancar son las Natras, todo el día entre 2,3 y 2,32. Tienen de plazo hasta mañana, sino habrá que buscar otro valor donde entrar.


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

Pues yo no me decido por nada tampoco, habrá que sentarse a ver pasar el enemigo flotando.


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Deslizandose fuera con poca intesidad en el marco de 30 min (-5), no esta para entrar creo yo, no es capaz de superar el 2,15....
> 
> En diario parece que dejan de comprar bajando la linea de mano fuerte pero aun en positivo (11)
> 
> ...



Supongo que tocará corrección antes de viajar a los 2.5 merkels. Una de esas que el pico verde gacela se desploma y se ponen las botas. Mejor para mí. Esperaré pacientemente cual gacela omnívora. :

Gracias!


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

Telefónica no chuta ... ...


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

Que triste..... Esta mañana por 0,01 no me han saltado stop en bankia.... Lo acaban de hacer..... Un tercio de la posi a la mierda.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maravedi (16 Ene 2014)

:8:Que habéis tocado en PRS y BKIA?


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

buen momento para entrar en prisa ahora a 0,408


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

Mi stop bankiero esta en 1,338 si me lo revientan se acabo la conga y la fiesta.


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

Mi conga acaba en 32 y 28

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Klendathu (16 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Supongo que tocará corrección antes de viajar a los 2.5 merkels. Una de esas que el pico verde gacela se desploma y se ponen las botas. Mejor para mí. Esperaré pacientemente cual gacela omnívora. :
> 
> Gracias!



No sufra que aqui estoy yo cogiendole sitio...

vaya dia mas chungo, lo unico es que me acaba de entrar la orden de las KPN a ultima hora cerro el gap de esta mañana


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> La parte del ichimoku dónde define cada valor lo tomé del propio indicador ichimoku. El CPM ajustado es de Javier Alfayate. Y el resto pues que no es tan complicado programar en PRT, coges de un screener, de otro, y al final sale lo que buscas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias crack! Luego lo pruebo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Me han echado de Prisa.
Sigo en Solaria


----------



## davinci (16 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me han echado de Prisa.
> Sigo en Solaria



Eso es que va a seguir subiendo. ¡Despioje loco!


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

700.000 de prisa a 0,408 que han metido

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:30 ----------

prisa entra en subasta con rsi y macd cortandose al alza en 1m, 3m, 5min.... igual tenemos recuperación.... ya veremos si no ha sido una limpiada lenta

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:33 ----------

ojo con cambiar parametros de ichimoku, que muchos los ponen del forex

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:35 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> @ane @hannibal
> 
> algun proscrenner para PRT que te marque señales del Ichimoku? No he encontrado ninguno pero estaría de puta madre.



no la conozco

si alguien puede contactar con BLAI5 igual se atreve


----------



## Klendathu (16 Ene 2014)

Joer... ayer entre en Prisa, con mas miedo que vergüenza por ser el ultimo de la conga, pero no, se ha incorporado un negrazo detras mia muy majete, un tio un poco raro...juraria que ha intentado olerme el pelo....


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

A mí también me han echado de prisa :ouch: creo que ha sido cagada mia, iba a haber quitado el sl, al final no me atreví... bueno, mañana veremos si al final la cagada fue un acierto o no. Pero pinta que si.

@amago45 lo he probado pero no me sale ningún valor del ibex, supongo que todos los valores ya han dado la señal hace dias ::

Por cierto, entro en Nuan, sin apalancar, eso si.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Joer... ayer entre en Prisa, con mas miedo que vergüenza por ser el ultimo de la conga, pero no, se ha incorporado un negrazo detras mia muy majete, un tio un poco raro...juraria que ha intentado olerme el pelo....



yo hoy he doblado

y estoy tranquilo, quizás porque mi cementada va bien


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2014)

Si era el pelo de la cabeza no hay problema


----------



## Deibis (16 Ene 2014)

Joder con Fersa... que dice Koncorde? Manos fuertes dentro?


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A mí también me han echado de prisa :ouch: creo que ha sido cagada mia, iba a haber quitado el sl, al final no me atreví... bueno, mañana veremos si al final la cagada fue un acierto o no. Pero pinta que si.
> 
> @amago45 lo he probado pero no me sale ningún valor del ibex, supongo que todos los valores ya han dado la señal hace dias ::
> 
> Por cierto, entro en Nuan, sin apalancar, eso si.



prueba en Nasdaq, a mi me salian algunos.


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> No sufra que aqui estoy yo cogiendole sitio...
> 
> vaya dia mas chungo, lo unico es que me acaba de entrar la orden de las KPN a ultima hora cerro el gap de esta mañana



Mañana un poco más de bajadita, y con suerte una oportunidad de pillarlas a 2.10€.

El fin de semana Panamá pone el culo, y el lunes gap al alza en Sacyr contagiando a todos los valores patrios.

El lunes vengo a por mi owned o a por mis lingotes, una de las 2. :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Ene 2014)

Santander cree que Bankia ya podría pagar dividendo cuando finalice este año.

Banco Santander considera que Bankia cuenta con una posición de capital que le permitiría empezar a pagar dividendo en cuanto finalice este ejercicio, tras la fortaleza que ha supuesto para la entidad nacionalizada la nueva norma impulsada por el Gobierno sobre los activos fiscales diferidos (conocidos como DTA's).
En un informe de su división de inversión Santander Global Banking & Markets, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín subraya que Bankia ha ganado una "significativa fortaleza" en su posición de capital tras el nuevo tratamiento sobre DTA's. "Esto debería ser suficiente para permitir que el banco empezara a pagar un dividendo tan pronto como finalice este ejercicio", indica el informe.
No obstante, la división de inversión del grupo Santander recuerda que Bankia no puede abonar dividendo con cargo a las ganancias del pasado ejercicio...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Ene 2014)

y eso que significa exactamente?


Han comprado en subasta esas acciones? Por que no sube el precio?

Explicacion para dummies por favor 

QUOTE=ane agurain;10775397]700.000 de prisa a 0,408 que han metido

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:30 ----------

prisa entra en subasta con rsi y macd cortandose al alza en 1m, 3m, 5min.... igual tenemos recuperación.... ya veremos si no ha sido una limpiada lenta

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:33 ----------

ojo con cambiar parametros de ichimoku, que muchos los ponen del forex

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 10:35 ----------



si alguien puede contactar con BLAI5 igual se atreve [/QUOTE]


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Me refería a que han parado la caída con esas acciones a ese precio. Casualmente es el nivel del Kumo de ichimoku




Prisa, hasta donde yo veo:

EL RSI dinámico estaba en sobrecompra, a media sesión el precio se salia por arriba de las BB, luego ha corregido.

EL MACD diario no pinta mal.
Podríamos abrir a la baja, pero el kumo liso debería atraer al precio al cierre de hoy.


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

Bankia se ha deshecho de sus posiciones en NH

_A precios de mercado de hoy, en los que NH Hoteles ha cerrado en 4,94 euros tras anotarse un 0,3%, esta venta reportará a la entidad financiera unas ganancias superiores a los 190 millones de euros._

Bankia culmina la venta del 12,6% que tiene en el capital de NH Hoteles


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

No puedo quejarme, BME, Iberdrola y ferrovial acaban en verde. Una pena del Santander que me marca el rojo del día.

Sin más interés que el de matar el rato voy a comentar por qué entré en el banco de Botines. Lástima no haber entrado hoy que me hubiera ahorrado 0,05 por acción.
Prácticamente no está habiendo noticias antes de su salida de resultados y su cotización ha subido mucho menos que el resto de bancos del IBEX. Por lo que se lee en prensa parece que sus resultados en Brasil y UK han mejorado. Cuando hay silencio... los resultados del 2013 pueden ser mejor de lo esperado.
Está cotizando a 0,94 veces valor en libros.
Y en estos 2 meses útimos los fondos extranjeros han entrado a saco tomando posiciones: 



> El fondo americano Blackrock incrementó el 6 y el 7 de enero su participación en el Santander en 1.040.018 acciones, con lo que ya posee 229,4 millones, que equivalen al 2,02% del banco. Estas compras le han aupado, por apenas unos miles de títulos, al segundo lugar del podio de los mayores accionistas de la entidad que preside Emilio Botín en detrimento del brazo inversor de Noruega, Norges Bank, que suma 229,3 millones de acciones.
> 
> Por delante de ambos permanece BNP Paribas, con el 2,80% (317,6 millones de títulos). El cuarto en discordia es Vanguard Group, que tras comprar 3,8 millones de acciones el pasado 30 de noviembre ostenta el 1,58% del capital (178,8 millones de títulos). El quinto es Dodge & Cox, con el 0,71% (80,6 millones), y el sexto el presidente Botín, con el 0,70% (79,2 millones).
> 
> Mientras, Dekabank, el gestor de las cajas de ahorro alemanas, ha adquirido 5.294.211 acciones del Santander, con lo que acumula 23,3 millones, es decir, el 0,21%. Se trata de la mayor operación de compra en el banco rojo desde el pasado 29 de noviembre, cuando el fondo Ethenea Indepent se hizo con más de ocho millones de títulos.



Parece fácil que se acerque 7,5€ en poco tiempo y así recuperar el terreno que ya ha ganado el resto de la banca en lo que va de mes.
Si alguno no sabéis a qué apostar estos días puede considerarlo (a sabiendas de que el tito Botín tiene el cuero duro de roer) 

Si alguien tiene tiempo y quiere pasarlo por el comechichis y ver que sale se lo agradezco


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2014)

El ibex está para meterle unos cortos.......qué escandalo....todo el mundo alcihta!!


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> El ibex está para meterle unos cortos.......qué escandalo....todo el mundo alcihta!!



Antes de hacerlo que te miren en el bicho japonés a ver si hay un Kumo gordo esperando a que te agaches.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Santander velas japonesas


Dark cloud cover: Tipo: Bajista. El cielo tapado (dark cloud cover) es la réplica de el piercing line .Está formada por una gran vela blanca que es seguida de un candlestick negro. El día del candlestick negro los precios abren por encima del máximo del candlestick blando pero cierren dentro del cuerpo la vela blanca.La presencia de un dark cloud requiere una fuerte tendencia alcista previa, apertura alcista, pero cierre significativamente mas bajo. Implica señal de vuelta bajista (cambio de tendencia alcista-bajista), refleja que los aspirantes a entrar cortos en el valor ya tienen un stop fijado que les permite empujar con fuerza a la baja, ese stop es el máximo alcanzado en la segunda vela . Hay que tener en cuenta que el cierre de la vela negra , en relación a la vela blanca precedente, puede dar mayor o menor implicaciones bajistas a la señal.








Santander Ichimoku:
Alcista de cojones, al menos hasta hoy, pero es lento


----------



## mpbk (16 Ene 2014)

alcoa rompiendo max 

iujuuu


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Santander velas japonesas
> 
> 
> Dark cloud cover: Tipo: Bajista. El cielo tapado (dark cloud cover) es la réplica de el piercing line .Está formada por una gran vela blanca que es seguida de un candlestick negro. El día del candlestick negro los precios abren por encima del máximo del candlestick blando pero cierren dentro del cuerpo la vela blanca.La presencia de un dark cloud requiere una fuerte tendencia alcista previa, apertura alcista, pero cierre significativamente mas bajo. Implica señal de vuelta bajista (cambio de tendencia alcista-bajista), refleja que los aspirantes a entrar cortos en el valor ya tienen un stop fijado que les permite empujar con fuerza a la baja, ese stop es el máximo alcanzado en la segunda vela . Hay que tener en cuenta que el cierre de la vela negra , en relación a la vela blanca precedente, puede dar mayor o menor implicaciones bajistas a la señal.
> ...



Tenga en cuenta que ha repartido "dividendo", Yo voy bien cargado de san, iba a soltarlas antes del dividendo, las llevo desde un 7,x% mas abajo, pinta todo bastante bien


----------



## Tono (16 Ene 2014)

Gracias Ane, la vela negra es más que probable que no tenga en cuenta el reparto de dividendos de ayer.
...mira que nos hemos reído de la candlestick negra con Atman.

¿donde estará Atman?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Ene 2014)

Habrá que cantarle el cumplefeliz a SI
























Beyonce con bikini de la rojigualda :: ::


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

El interes del bono sigue bajando, no se vislumbra cambio de tendencia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 19:23 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Santander velas japonesas
> 
> 
> Dark cloud cover: Tipo: Bajista. El cielo tapado (dark cloud cover) es la réplica de el piercing line .Está formada por una gran vela blanca que es seguida de un candlestick negro. El día del candlestick negro los precios abren por encima del máximo del candlestick blando pero cierren dentro del cuerpo la vela blanca.La presencia de un dark cloud requiere una fuerte tendencia alcista previa, apertura alcista, pero cierre significativamente mas bajo. Implica señal de vuelta bajista (cambio de tendencia alcista-bajista), refleja que los aspirantes a entrar cortos en el valor ya tienen un stop fijado que les permite empujar con fuerza a la baja, ese stop es el máximo alcanzado en la segunda vela . Hay que tener en cuenta que el cierre de la vela negra , en relación a la vela blanca precedente, puede dar mayor o menor implicaciones bajistas a la señal.
> ...



Ane, deja la astrologia, San es alcista. Por encima de 7 estara.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Ene 2014)

En San un corrección es para acumular más.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El interes del bono sigue bajando, no se vislumbra cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Claro que es alcista, pero indica corrección. solo eso, creía que quedaba claro ::


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Claro que es alcista, pero indica corrección. solo eso, creía que quedaba claro ::



Totalmente de acuerdo, saturno ha entrado en la casa de geminis y marte se ha alineado con jupiter y neptuno en la casa de tauro, esta claro que indica correccion. 

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 20:02 ----------

Cada dia que pasa me gusta mas iberdrola. Por alguna razon que me cuesta comprender Iberdrola siempre es de las ultimas que se suma a las fiestas alcistas.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 20:03 ----------

Quizas esta llegando el momento de vender azules y comprar iberdrolas.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

confundes astrología con sistemas matemáticos que el mundo sigue

no digo que funcionen por las señales, si no que las siguen el mundo



hannibal: tecnocom ichimoku :::fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, saturno ha entrado en la casa de geminis y marte se ha alineado con jupiter y neptuno en la casa de tauro, esta claro que indica correccion.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 20:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Ayer puse orden de compra.:fiufiu:. si baja un pelin más cae a la red


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal: tecnocom ichimoku :::fiufiu:




Solo veo un corte de tekan con kijun pero por debajo del kumo, precio por debajo del kumo y ademas kumo rosa. 

lo explicas please?


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal: tecnocom ichimoku :::fiufiu:



Hoy ha vuelto a salir un HR de Tecnocom. Yo sigo dentro a ver si las manos fuertes que han entrados estos días no se han equivocado.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Solo veo un corte de tekan con kijun pero por debajo del kumo, precio por debajo del kumo y ademas kumo rosa.
> 
> lo explicas please?











P.D si no lo pongo reviento, alguna pagina que explique como interpretar esos graficos desde 0


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Solo veo un corte de tekan con kijun pero por debajo del kumo, precio por debajo del kumo y ademas kumo rosa.
> 
> lo explicas please?



A mi me suena a corte y confección de kimonos rosas... algo asi como esta


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> P.D si no lo pongo reviento, alguna pagina que explique como interpretar esos graficos desde 0



Ichimoku trading strategies - IchiWiki - The Definitive Reference to the Ichimoku Kinko Hyo Charting System

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 20:49 ----------

De hecho lo que veo es que senoku span A ha ejercido de resistencia 3 veces en el ultimo mes y medio, y la B 4 veces por lo tanto es resistencia muy fuerte....


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Bankia se ha deshecho de sus posiciones en NH
> 
> _A precios de mercado de hoy, en los que NH Hoteles ha cerrado en 4,94 euros tras anotarse un 0,3%, esta venta reportará a la entidad financiera unas ganancias superiores a los 190 millones de euros._
> 
> Bankia culmina la venta del 12,6% que tiene en el capital de NH Hoteles



Descontado? O veremos buen movimiento a la alza, toy por quitar el stop por si me lo revientan

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hannibal: tecnocom ichimoku :::fiufiu:



Lo que yo veo es que se ha chocado contra el kumo de mala form :: y la nube sigue roja, por cierto. Mientras no entre en la nube ni con un palo hoyga.


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Descontado? O veremos buen movimiento a la alza, toy por quitar el stop por si me lo revientan



¿A cual se refiere, Bankia o NH? ;-)


----------



## Topongo (16 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿A cual se refiere, Bankia o NH? ;-)



Bakia claro 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (16 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bakia claro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Supongo que esta descontado al igual que las ventas que les faltan por hacer.


----------



## amago45 (16 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> A mí también me han echado de prisa :ouch: creo que ha sido cagada mia, iba a haber quitado el sl, al final no me atreví... bueno, mañana veremos si al final la cagada fue un acierto o no. Pero pinta que si.
> 
> @amago45 lo he probado pero no me sale ningún valor del ibex, supongo que todos los valores ya han dado la señal hace dias ::
> 
> Por cierto, entro en Nuan, sin apalancar, eso si.



Prueba a quitar la restricción del capital proporcional medio, quizá con eso aparezcan más españolas para analizar ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Solo veo un corte de tekan con kijun pero por debajo del kumo, precio por debajo del kumo y ademas kumo rosa.
> 
> lo explicas please?





HisHoliness dijo:


> Ichimoku trading strategies - IchiWiki - The Definitive Reference to the Ichimoku Kinko Hyo Charting System
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 20:49 ----------
> 
> De hecho lo que veo es que senoku span A ha ejercido de resistencia 3 veces en el ultimo mes y medio, y la B 4 veces por lo tanto es resistencia muy fuerte....




Hay una diferencia y es que las lineas estaban en venta, ahora están en compra


----------



## @@strom (16 Ene 2014)

Oye Ane por curiosidad que dice el comechochos de Arcelor, hoy cerró casi en 13....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

ichimoku es un sistema lento, no vale para hacer ti-tas, ojo. es seguro, pero leeeento. igual pierdes en un tramo de una subida anual de un 20%, 3% para entrar y 3% para salir


ahora va


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ene 2014)

Arcelor a pesar de que no ha podido cerrar por encima de 13 teniendo en cuenta la sesión en rojo del Ibex ha mostrado fortaleza, en próximas sesiones "debería" romperlos definitivamente.

Otra que se va afianzando es Ercros, subiendo poco a poco con aumento de volumen en las últimas sesiones buscando los últimos máximos de 0,62 y esa especie de taza con asa que ha formado en los dos últimos mese que la llevarían a esa zona 0,62-0,63. 

Otra que quiero comentar e FCC, hoy subidón y a las puertas de los 20. Recuerdo los comentarios de Janus cuando estaba por los 7 euros y decía que ahí había un reward de 20.000 euros o algo así, comentaba cosas de su CEO, desinversiones-reducción de deuda... Casi un X3 desde entonces.
Algo le saqué en aquel momento y ahora las llevo de nuevo a 15,40. Ya me están quemando un poco pero ajustar stop y listo, mientras el Ibex aguante. ¿Hasta los 26?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2014)

https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/423881043997761536






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ene 2014)

Me olvidaba de Cementos Portland que lo está haciendo de libro, hoy buena subida y a ver hasta donde nos lleva este nuevo tramo al alza, tiene pinta de ir a buscar los últimos máximos pero todavía le queda un trecho.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me olvidaba de Cementos Portland que lo está haciendo de libro, hoy buena subida y a ver hasta donde nos lleva este nuevo tramo al alza, tiene pinta de ir a buscar los últimos máximos pero todavía le queda un trecho.



i´m in

my friend


igual mañana sube un 12% ::


----------



## Rodrigo (16 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me olvidaba de Cementos Portland que lo está haciendo de libro, hoy buena subida y a ver hasta donde nos lleva este nuevo tramo al alza, tiene pinta de ir a buscar los últimos máximos pero todavía le queda un trecho.



La vela del martes tiene buena pinta.

Mañana habra que vigilarla..


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/423881043997761536
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es para hilo en el ppal.


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> i´m in
> 
> my friend
> 
> ...



Yo también a 5,96 creo que tu vienes de un pelín mas abajo. Tampoco hace falta que suba así, con que lo haga despacito también me vale.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 00:30 ----------




Rodrigo dijo:


> La vela del martes tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Mañana habra que vigilarla..



Bonita barrida que hicieron, alguno se estará acordando.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo también a 5,96 creo que tu vienes de un pelín mas abajo. Tampoco hace falta que suba así, con que lo haga despacito también me vale.



no, no. yo compré en 5,60 creo recordar y me salí en 6.30 (me perdí el final bueno)

entré el día de la vela en 6,02 (cayó un poco más) y rebotó como pensaba, corregía justo el 38,20

la veo tranquilamente en 7,50

vamos a ver, quedan 3-4 días muy bonitos


----------



## Namreir (16 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Arcelor a pesar de que no ha podido cerrar por encima de 13 teniendo en cuenta la sesión en rojo del Ibex ha mostrado fortaleza, en próximas sesiones "debería" romperlos definitivamente.
> 
> Otra que se va afianzando es Ercros, subiendo poco a poco con aumento de volumen en las últimas sesiones buscando los últimos máximos de 0,62 y esa especie de taza con asa que ha formado en los dos últimos mese que la llevarían a esa zona 0,62-0,63.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien estoy dentro, 26 me parece mucho, pero ya no descarto nada, ni siquiera los 14.000 del IBEX este mismo año.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 23:53 ----------

Abengoa y FCC me han salvado el dia hoy.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 23:55 ----------

Si el bono se situa en el 3% como dicen, me parece poco un +27% del IBEX.

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/santander-ibex-crecera-prima-pb-2941065.htm


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Ene 2014)

Creo que a todos nos gustaría saber hasta cuándo va a durar esta senda alcista. Veamos, UK, USA, JP, China, y no se si me dejo alguien más (creo que Australia también) dándole a la impresora a niveles estratosféricos. 
La liquidez inundando bonos y bolsas. No es descabellado ver las bolsas crecer y crecer hasta niveles más increíbles de lo que están hoy día. 

Creo que USA, a pesar de lo que parece indicar, va a tener que incrementar el tapering, esto es, imprimir a menor ritmo. Lo que a medio plazo incrementará el precio del bono, y con él el de las hipotecas y varios préstamos americanos (me centro en USA porque es el ojo del huracán).

Lo que me da miedo de veras, es que haya un cisne negro en plan 2008 con caídas bruscas y que me pille en medio. 
Todo apunta a que las bolsas deberían de estar corrigiendo ya mismo, pero no lo hacen.

This Won't End Well | Zero Hedge mirad este gráfico y comprobad que desde 2008 los americanos disponen de muy poco ahorro para consumir.


No se, hay señales que apuntan en distintos caminos, y es un poco confuso. Creo que lo ideal es quedarse en bolsa, hasta que venga un cambio de tendencia secundaria, porque las impresoras van a seguir inundando las bolsas.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Oye Ane por curiosidad que dice el comechochos de Arcelor, hoy cerró casi en 13....



arcelor es alcista y ichimoku está dentro. pero es que con la bolsa como está y con el pelín de retraso que lleva este sistema, creo que el 90% está dentro

en este caso desde el 23 de dic, pero la confirmacion es el 2 de enero, pero confirmado del todo hace 2 días, aunque con el retrasin que lleva es posible que ahora corrija un poco no?

hay que tener cuidado en 10-12 días que el kumo es muy delgado, y es la zona por la que pasa el precio cuando pierde tendencia


----------



## Namreir (17 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Creo que a todos nos gustaría saber hasta cuándo va a durar esta senda alcista. Veamos, UK, USA, JP, China, y no se si me dejo alguien más (creo que Australia también) dándole a la impresora a niveles estratosféricos.
> La liquidez inundando bonos y bolsas. No es descabellado ver las bolsas crecer y crecer hasta niveles más increíbles de lo que están hoy día.
> 
> Creo que USA, a pesar de lo que parece indicar, va a tener que incrementar el tapering, esto es, imprimir a menor ritmo. Lo que a medio plazo incrementará el precio del bono, y con él el de las hipotecas y varios préstamos americanos (me centro en USA porque es el ojo del huracán).
> ...



Si la dejan subir mas, llegara un momento que no la podran dejar caer a riesgo de causar una nueva crisis sistemica, asi que seguiran inundando el mercado de liquidez haciendo que suba muchisimo mas. Hasta que nos demos la galleta de padre y señor mio.

¿Los maximos del IBEX estan en 16.000? 

A mi me parecer demasiado lejos, incluso obsceno viendo como esta el pais, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/423881043997761536
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para la masa, esos tweets son como estos...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si la dejan subir mas, llegara un momento que no la podran dejar caer a riesgo de causar una nueva crisis sistemica, asi que seguiran inundando el mercado de liquidez haciendo que suba muchisimo mas. Hasta que nos demos la galleta de padre y señor mio.
> 
> ¿Los maximos del IBEX estan en 16.000?
> 
> A mi me parecer demasiado lejos, incluso obsceno viendo como esta el pais, pero nunca se sabe.



qué explicación tiene sino ver el ibex en 10,500 y la prima o bono españoles a 196/3.7x% ?

El amigo sociedadponzi posteó un gráfico de zerohedge que revelaba que son los japos los que se están inflando a comprar bonos.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para la masa, esos tweets son como estos...



JO JO JO

qué bueno!

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 17:23 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> qué explicación tiene sino ver el ibex en 10,500 y la prima o bono españoles a 196/3.7x% ?
> 
> El amigo sociedadponzi posteó un gráfico de zerohedge que revelaba que son los japos los que se están inflando a comprar bonos.



que no! que según Zparo son los Usanos 

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 17:26 ----------

según mi sistema cagarruta este, bankia mañana y pasado es posible que corrija todo en 2 dias.

igual 1,24
mañana-pasado me como el owned


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> JO JO JO
> 
> qué bueno!
> 
> ...



Me cuesta ver una caida tan bestia de bankia en dos dias. Aunque seguro que corregira en algun momento, simplemente por el cambio de papel dentro fuera


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2014)

Me estoy aficionando a los informes ajenos

Primer trimestre de 2013

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={f7d62247-b002-41bd-85e0-fa30b018991f}

Primer semestre de 2013

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={af8abe4c-73a1-4f86-9307-778d53400cf0}

Vaya repaso que meten a la economía global

Empiezo a ver la bolsa tan empinada que sinceramente me cuesta tirarme a por un solo valor.Ahora mismo solo iría a por una cartera diversificada entre negocios muy sólidos enfocados a nivel global y empresas en mitad de una reestructuracion a precios de derribo


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

Ponzi tengo el mismo sentimiento..... Esta esto muy empinado.. .. Yo a estas alturas ya he hecho el año y me dispongo a actualizar stops.... Si me los vuelan me voy con el sargento a su piso de las tablas.... Al cual cariñosamente llama "la trinchera" y a quedarme al margen... La putada es que esto engancha de cojones.... Veremos.... Ya veremos..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Me cuesta ver una caida tan bestia de bankia en dos dias. Aunque seguro que corregira en algun momento, simplemente por el cambio de papel dentro fuera



no sé. me salen para mañana, posibles velones bestias en bankia-amper-abg-cie-mapfre-ntc . a ver si sale alguno


----------



## Namreir (17 Ene 2014)

Ane, como ves Iberdrola?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no sé. me salen para mañana, posibles velones bestias en bankia-amper-abg-cie-mapfre-ntc . a ver si sale alguno



Puede ser un punto de re entrada, en algun valor


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi tengo el mismo sentimiento..... Esta esto muy empinado.. .. Yo a estas alturas ya he hecho el año y me dispongo a actualizar stops.... Si me los vuelan me voy con el sargento a su piso de las tablas.... Al cual cariñosamente llama "la trinchera" y a quedarme al margen... La putada es que esto engancha de cojones.... Veremos.... Ya veremos.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Miro una y otra vez al mercado y por mas vueltas que doy creo estar viviendo un dejavu. Como no quiero quedarme fuera del mercado y hacer una cartera mas o menos maja significaría pagar bastantes comisiones he optado de momento por operar solo con fondos. Ultimamente le estoy dando muchas vueltas al tema psicologico

Mis libros de inversión recomendados para 2014

Little Book of Behavioral Investing Little Books, Big Profits: Amazon.es: James Montier: Libros en idiomas extranjeros

Aqui esta en pdf

James Montier

¿Hasta que punto somos predecibles? Sin lugar a dudas somos nuestro peor enemigo

Pd: Muchas gracias por el mail


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Puede ser un punto de re entrada, en algun valor



Yo las he dejado puestas, por si acaso. ::


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

Si uno ve el ibex ordenado por el per, ve que no hay ninguno por debajo de 10 . Si no recuerdo mal, por debajo de 12 solo estan ohl y mapfre. Habría que tenerlas en cuenta?ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

S&P recorta el rating a Portugal a BB- desde BB; mantiene perspectiva negativa

Soros y BlackRock podrían incrementar su participación en FCC

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 01:41 ----------

La bolsa por Carlos María: Banco Popular, gráfico lineal, gráfico logarítmico.
curioso


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Creo que a todos nos gustaría saber hasta cuándo va a durar esta senda alcista. Veamos, UK, USA, JP, China, y no se si me dejo alguien más (creo que Australia también) dándole a la impresora a niveles estratosféricos.
> La liquidez inundando bonos y bolsas. No es descabellado ver las bolsas crecer y crecer hasta niveles más increíbles de lo que están hoy día.
> 
> Creo que USA, a pesar de lo que parece indicar, va a tener que incrementar el tapering, esto es, imprimir a menor ritmo. Lo que a medio plazo incrementará el precio del bono, y con él el de las hipotecas y varios préstamos americanos (me centro en USA porque es el ojo del huracán).
> ...



Este tipo de ciclos terminan en catacrock con una subida de tipos, como siempre ha sido.

¿cisne negro?, Esto va de robar el dinero a los pánfilos que piensan que se gana triscando los dedos ..... Claro que va a venir un hostión y te aelanto que SIDERAL.

Hay mucha plusvalía que hacer y se necesita mucho tiempo para colocar el papelón.

Estar ahora mismo en bolsa, para posiciones de medio / largo no de coña. Si se trata de meter cuatro leuros sueltos en unos chicharros para quitar el mono, adelante.

Suerte


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Buenos días



Hannibal dijo:


> Si uno ve el ibex ordenado por el per, ve que no hay ninguno por debajo de 10 . Si no recuerdo mal, por debajo de 12 solo estan ohl y mapfre. Habría que tenerlas en cuenta?ienso:



Efectivamente hemos pasado una línea donde la bolsa ya está cara.
La cuestión es que la bolsa va por delante de la economía. Si se cumplen las perspectivas y la economía española tiene el crecimiento esperado esos PER elevados bajarán por si solos a un valor razonable por aumento de los beneficios.
y aquí está el quiz del miedo que tenemos todos, la bolsa sube pero vemos que lo que nos rodea está tan mal como siempre... pero no es verdad.
El mercado interno está muerto, todo lo que depende de ello, que es una gran parte de las pequeñas y medianas empresas así como el grueso de los trabajadores sobrevive al día.
Sin embargo lo que depende del mercado exterior, exportación de bienes y servicios y turismo, está empezando a ir mejor que nunca.
Dado que el PER se está calculando con respecto a los beneficios del 3ºT este dato lleva 3 meses de retraso.
Los resultados del ultimo trimestre de banca, ITX, constructoras y eléctricas y demás empresas que tiene la mayor parte de su negocio fuera de España van a ser buenos, seguramente muy buenos.

Tengo muy claro que sólo hay que invertir a largo en las empresas del IBEX que tiene la mayor parte de su negocio fuera. Son las que pueden pagar su deuda y generar beneficios, el resto es en su mayoría carne de concurso de acreedores.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 08:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Este tipo de ciclos terminan en catacrock con una subida de tipos, como siempre ha sido.
> 
> ¿cisne negro?, Esto va de robar el dinero a los pánfilos que piensan que se gana triscando los dedos ..... Claro que va a venir un hostión y te aelanto que SIDERAL.
> 
> ...



Bertok, la vida tiene más colores que el blanco y el negro, hay muchos matices de grises.
En todas las crisis hay quien sale reforzado. Por lo tanto con todo lo que sabes creo que puedes elegir cuales serán los caballos ganadores de este follón y apostar por ellos.
La inactividad puede ser bastante peor para nuestros pequeños ahorros que el buscar alternativas e invertir. Si se pierde se perdió, también se pierde si los metes en el colchón.
El dinero es sólo dinero, papel, las empresas tienen un valor real (que no es su precio en bolsa). Pueden bajar y bajar muchísimo ante un catacrock de las bolsas, pero las que salgan reforzadas seguirán creando negocio y generando beneficio, volverán a su valor de nuevo.
Prefiero que me hagan una quita en el valor de las acciones a que me lo roben de la cuenta del banco y no lo vuelva a ver.


----------



## Namreir (17 Ene 2014)

El PER es una puta mierda, mirad balances, fondo de comercio, etc, etc

Los beneficios estan tuneafos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El PER es una puta mierda, mirad balances, fondo de comercio, etc, etc
> 
> Los beneficios estan tuneafos



Los beneficios 'SIEMPRE' han estado tuneados.

Mierda, menudo gap a la baja me he comido en BME.
Qué hijos de fruta los de caixabank, venden su participación con descuento justo al día siguiente de entrar yo :ouch::ouch:
que triste es ser gacela


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]La bolsa por Carlos María: Banco Popular, gráfico lineal, gráfico logarítmico.
> curioso



Yo me lo he leído antes. ¿Qué opinión tienes al respecto? Carlos María no se ha mojado nada en esta ocasión :|


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Royal Dutch Shell cae un 3,5% tras lanzar un profit warning


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2014)

Hola, no muy buenos dias

empezamos mal el finde

Shell. La protagonista negativa del da


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso es malo doctor?
> Acabo de hablar con un familiar al que siempre que le cuento lo bien que va tal valor, el valor en cuestión acaba pegandose un morrazo de 3 pares.
> No me digas que puede volver a pasar porque como pase ya tengo un invitado menos para la cena de Navidad del año que viene!



Parece que de momento vamos por el buen camino y voy tener que seguir invitando al familar en cuestión 

https://www.google.com/finance?chdn...=EPA:GOE&ntsp=0&fct=big&ei=1OPYUumqHomMwAOXCg

+8% pero con una volatilidad del copón bendito de la baraja :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los beneficios 'SIEMPRE' han estado tuneados.
> 
> Mierda, menudo gap a la baja me he comido en BME.
> Qué hijos de fruta los de caixabank, venden su participación con descuento justo al día siguiente de entrar yo :ouch::ouch:
> que triste es ser gacela



Cifra record de unidades vendidas de BMW y DAIMLER en el pasado ejercicio. Creciendo a doble digito en mercados asiaticos y la segunda creciendo al 4% en europa con un repunte los dos ultimos meses a doble digito.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo último que pones es un extremo ::::::

Lo que quiero decir es que el que esté entrando ahora a medio largo plazo está haciendo el tolín.

Si se es bajista, pues no se entra.

Si se es alcista, pues habrá que esperar un recorte ... Las tendencias necesitan corregir momento siempre. Basta con pintarse un gráfico diario del SP (porque el churribex no es más que una sucursal retarded) y comprimirlo un poco para tener visualización de 3 ó 4 años. Sobran las palabras.

Lo que se está haciendo con la chicharrada es un síntoma claro.

Por cierto, mi más sincera enhorabuena por los aciertos en Bankia. Es de todo punto absurdo y manipulación de mercado lo que están haciendo con la cotización .... pero has sabido verlo.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 09:25 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hola, no muy buenos dias
> 
> empezamos mal el finde
> 
> Shell. La protagonista negativa del da



Joer, yo pensaba que al audi reventao le enchufabas en una electrolinera de Valde-Bobos ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2014)

pensabas bertok ? eres un guanabe muy pretencioso :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Prisa probando el 0.40, la antigua resistencia de antesdeayer
si la perdiese nos vamos a 0,395 casi seguido


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo último que pones es un extremo ::::::
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que el que esté entrando ahora a medio largo plazo está haciendo el tolín.
> 
> ...



Mientras haces pinta y colorea y te echas las manos a la cabeza viendo lo absurdo de los índices hay gente haciendo dinero.
Ojos antes que cerebro y más cintura que Messi para entrar y salir. 
Quedarse mirando para mí ya no es opción. 
Hice mis deberes en toda la época de la burbuja. No deudas y ahorrro. Ahora mi meta es muy sencilla: batir la inflación para conservar lo poco que tengo. No busco pelotazos.
Si no soy capaz de hacer algo 'tan sencillo' será porque soy un tonto más que va por la vida con la venda en los ojos y no he sabido adaptarme, otro condenado a ser remero a laguitazos el resto de mi vida.
Tu opción de mirar y esperar no la contemplo.


----------



## moisty70 (17 Ene 2014)

¿abengoa????


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Ojo al volumen que lleva OLE en media hora comparado con el resto de días. A ver si esta es la buena.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no sé. me salen para mañana, posibles velones bestias en bankia-amper-abg-cie-mapfre-ntc . a ver si sale alguno



ABG - 7%

el primero


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> ¿abengoa????



Espero que sea cosecha de sL y para arriba. Si no le voy preparando el desayuno a pandoro....:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

A mi me da que no acabo el dia en Bkia


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ojo al volumen que lleva OLE en media hora comparado con el resto de días. A ver si esta es la buena.



estará vendiendo bankia .

como NH ya está. -1,5% hoy


cementos: fap fap fap


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2014)

iremos ahora a cerrar el gap 9400 , gacelillas alcistas , trituraditas vais a quedar :no:


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mientras haces pinta y colorea y te echas las manos a la cabeza viendo lo absurdo de los índices hay gente haciendo dinero.
> Ojos antes que cerebro y más cintura que Messi para entrar y salir.
> Quedarse mirando para mí ya no es opción.
> Hice mis deberes en toda la época de la burbuja. No deudas y ahorrro. Ahora mi meta es muy sencilla: batir la inflación para conservar lo poco que tengo. No busco pelotazos.
> ...



hoyga, que nadie se lleva las manos a la cabeza. Que llevo 17 años en esto y sacando buenos billetes ::::::

Le respeto, no se altere que no es cuestión de ser remero o no.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi me da que no acabo el dia en Bkia



Dicho y hecho, ya me ha saltado el Stop
Suerte al resto de conguistas!


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

Vendido otro tercio de bankia....

Me queda el ultimo tercio a 1,284....donde espero no llegue..


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estará vendiendo bankia .



Todo es posible pero UBS comprando en 0,48. No creo que las cajas vendan a mercado OLE.

Mis sospechas es que la venta esta casi hecha y algunos interesados están intentando mantener como puedan el precio por debajo de 0,50€.

Son muy sospechosas los tapones que van apareciendo. Veremos a ver como termina la historia de OLE.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 09:53 ----------

¿Y nadie piensa en SLR? :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

¡Me van a echar de Sacyr! Y no quiero. 
Solaria :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Thaiel (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Todo es posible pero UBS comprando en 0,48. No creo que las cajas vendan a mercado OLE.
> 
> Mis sospechas es que la venta esta casi hecha y algunos interesados están intentando mantener como puedan el precio por debajo de 0,50€.
> 
> Son muy sospechosas los tapones que van apareciendo. Veremos a ver como termina la historia de OLE.



Estoy contigo....pero creo que va a estar atada como comenté en su momento entre los 0,455 y los 0,50....MGV la tapona con toda su alma. Se está tramando algo y cuando esta explote, va a salir disparada. Eso sí, ni idea de cuando arderá la mecha....intentan acabar con la paciencia del personal.

Hace 1 semana movió más de 5 millones de títulos y terminó plana....hoy va por el mismo camino, aunque espero equivocarme


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Se está tramando algo y cuando esta explote, va a salir disparada.



Yo tengo un bonito SL por si sale disparada hacía abajo 

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 09:57 ----------




Thaiel dijo:


> Hace 1 semana movió más de 5 millones de títulos y terminó plana....hoy va por el mismo camino, aunque espero equivocarme



Me apuesto un owned, hoy al cierre de la semana HR :XX:


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

Las Natras siguen aburridas y las imtech que bajan algo... si es que nunca elijo bien salvo cuando hago papertrading :ouch:

Creo que me retiraré de este mundillo, la parte positiva es que no tendré que leer más al jato.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

El IBEX ha inició ayer una pequeña fase correctiva.

Vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el IBEX se dirija a la zona de los 10.400. Se trataría de un retroceso normal dentro de la fase alcista en la que se encuentra.

Por lo tanto, seguimos manteniendo una predisposición alcista.








CAVA: clavado


----------



## Thaiel (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo tengo un bonito SL por si sale disparada hacía abajo
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 09:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Siempre hablas de rotura...por abajo!!  Espero que te equivoques, aunque yo también tengo el SL porque haga lo que haga, arriba o abajo...será tipo CODERE, aunque los números hablan por sí solos....y la casta apuesta por el aceite de oliva.


Esta tarde a las 17:38 hablamos....


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las Natras siguen aburridas y las imtech que bajan algo... si es que nunca elijo bien salvo cuando hago papertrading :ouch:
> 
> Creo que me retiraré de este mundillo, la parte positiva es que no tendré que leer más al jato.



¿lo dices en broma , no?

¿sigues en ferrovial? creo recordar que habías entrado en 13,8. Con el dividendo y la subida no puedes quejarte, es la rentabilidad 'normal' cuando las cosas salen bien. 
Las rentabilidades de 2 cifras en cuestión de días son lo anormal aunque esta temporada haya habido suerte.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿lo dices en broma , no?
> 
> ¿sigues en ferrovial? creo recordar que habías entrado en 13,8. Con el dividendo y la subida no puedes quejarte, es la rentabilidad 'normal' cuando las cosas salen bien.
> Las rentabilidades de 2 cifras en cuestión de días son lo anormal aunque esta temporada haya habido suerte.



Qué va, las ferroviales las dejé en 14,25 si no recuerdo mal ::

De todas formas, yo repaso los gráficos y sigo pensando que estos 2 valores tienen que subir, sea hoy, el lunes o el martes. Mi cabreo viene porque ayer no entré en Solaria por 1 cent, y los cementos los tuve en el punto de vista y por pensar que "tienen que corregir y ahí entrar" se me escaparon también. Aunque supongo que en parte es algo psicológico, las demás acciones siempre suben más que cuando estás tú dentro.

Lo de dejarlo no lo digo en serio... es lo típico que piensas para decirte a tí mismo "no voy a ser tan gallina de dejarlo sólo porque haya elegido mal, lo que debo hacer es mejorar", y más si tampoco palmo nada aparte de las comisiones. Pero claro que da rabia ver algunos valores subir un 16% en 2 dias cuando lo tuviste en la mano ::


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Ene 2014)

Como saben estos:

Caixa bank BME ¿¿ 61 % de beneficio ?? 47 / (124-47)

CaixaBank culmina la venta de su participación del 5,01% en BME por 124 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Caixabank vende su 5 por ciento en BME con plusvalías de 47 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

¿Barridita de SL, limpieza de bajos y para arriba?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué va, las ferroviales las dejé en 14,25 si no recuerdo mal ::
> 
> De todas formas, yo repaso los gráficos y sigo pensando que estos 2 valores tienen que subir, sea hoy, el lunes o el martes. Mi cabreo viene porque ayer no entré en Solaria por 1 cent, y los cementos los tuve en el punto de vista y por pensar que "tienen que corregir y ahí entrar" se me escaparon también. Aunque supongo que en parte es algo psicológico, las demás acciones siempre suben más que cuando estás tú dentro.
> 
> Lo de dejarlo no lo digo en serio... es lo típico que piensas para decirte a tí mismo "no voy a ser tan gallina de dejarlo sólo porque haya elegido mal, lo que debo hacer es mejorar", y más si tampoco palmo nada aparte de las comisiones. Pero claro que da rabia ver algunos valores subir un 16% en 2 dias cuando lo tuviste en la mano ::



esto se mueve por el miedo y la envidia, tuviste miedo entonces y envidia ahora...

ya llegará cuando pilles el timming


Natra yo creo que está retenida hasta que le toque subir a NTC, para hacerlo ambas. Hoy debería marcar mínimos mínimos y empezar a subir el lunes


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Siempre hablas de rotura...por abajo!!




Es que el ATLAS no indica hacía donde sera la rotura igual es hacia arriba (es lo que parece) o hacía abajo.




Thaiel dijo:


> Esta tarde a las 17:38 hablamos....



Igual posponemos la conversación para el próximo viernes


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Es que el ATLAS no indica hacía donde sera la rotura igual es hacia arriba (es lo que parece) o hacía abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el 21 le tocaría hacer un mínimo de ciclo, si le vale de pista


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> hoyga, que nadie se lleva las manos a la cabeza. Que llevo 17 años en esto y sacando buenos billetes ::::::
> 
> Le respeto, no se altere que no es cuestión de ser remero o no.



Bertok, léeme con tranquilidad y verás que no estoy alterado, esto no el hilo del catacrock 

En 12 meses he estado dentro de la bolsa 6 meses y otros 6 meses watching the world going by. 
Sólo he hecho 4 compras-4 ventas y 4 compras que tengo ahora (2 de ellas fueron antes de ayer).
3 de las ventas han sido con rentabilidades de 2 cifras y la otra del 6%, la media un 17%.
Ha sido entrar y salir en valores 'seguros' despues de analizar el paso que tenía que dar. Aunque hubiera fallado en una operación me hubiera salido bien igual. 
Si me hubiera quedado quieto, eso que hubiera perdido.


----------



## Xiux (17 Ene 2014)

Buen Dia, pregunta: Por qué salís de Bankia si como está pintando el tema=> Guindos metido hasta las cejas como comercial del Banco para rentabilizar su rescate y vender la moto en las próximas elecciones, pesos pesados de fuera apostando por la subida, analistos metidos también en indicar las bondades del nuevo Banco, etc etc...
No creis que puede devenir en un mini Gamesa en un par de años?


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 21 le tocaría hacer un mínimo de ciclo, si le vale de pista



Hasta que no se aclare el tema de las cajas no confío mucho en el AT a corto


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia, pregunta: Por qué salís de Bankia si como está pintando el tema=> Guindos metido hasta las cejas como comercial del Banco para rentabilizar su rescate y vender la moto en las próximas elecciones, pesos pesados de fuera apostando por la subida, analistos metidos también en indicar las bondades del nuevo Banco, etc etc...
> No creis que puede devenir en un mini Gamesa en un par de años?



Yo sigo dentro y no tengo ninguna intención de salir, de momento.
Entré en 1,01. Tengo margen.


----------



## Thaiel (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Es que el ATLAS no indica hacía donde sera la rotura igual es hacia arriba (es lo que parece) o hacía abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja

Está manipulada y retenida...Tallada, Bankia, los Usanos....algo se cuece. A parte de esto, lo importante es analizar la empresa...y de momento, va haciendo los deberes. Tarde o temprano se debe reflejar. Y está lo del juicio pendiente todavía.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 10:32 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Hasta que no se aclare el tema de las cajas no confío mucho en el AT a corto



Yo tampoco confío mucho en el AT en ésta...de momento.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Ene 2014)

Goiri gori tampoco es tonto (Info por quien siga pensando "que esto va parriba" )

Bankia culmina la venta de su 12,6% en NH Hoteles por 191,8 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

64 / (192 - 64) = 50 % de plusvis, .......... y ahora ya, bajando. Claro.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

morosidad de la banca 13%

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 03:34 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Goiri gori tampoco es tonto (Info por quien siga pensando "que esto va parriba" )
> 
> Bankia culmina la venta de su 12,6% en NH Hoteles por 191,8 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> 64 / (192 - 64) = 50 % de plusvis, .......... y ahora ya, bajando. Claro.



no será que las propias agencias HINCHAN el valor y luego lo sacan cuando han entrado gacelas cojas y ciegas?


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia, pregunta: Por qué salís de Bankia si como está pintando el tema=> Guindos metido hasta las cejas como comercial del Banco para rentabilizar su rescate y vender la moto en las próximas elecciones, pesos pesados de fuera apostando por la subida, analistos metidos también en indicar las bondades del nuevo Banco, etc etc...
> No creis que puede devenir en un mini Gamesa en un par de años?



En un día, no hace mucho, de 70M de volumen final y con sólo 2M de acciones durante media hora la tiraron un 13%. 
En el entorno de los 1,35 puede ser que el rally se haya acabado por una buena temporada para distribuir lo acaparado y romper culos. 
Si ya no queda mucha revalorización por delante, a corto plazo, tal vez sea mejor buscar otras alternativas, siempre con el ojo puesto para volver a entrar.


----------



## Klendathu (17 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias!

Encontré estos 2 libros de ichimoku en ingles ichimoku - TPB, me los voy a leer a ver si llego a cinturon negro como Ane y Hannibal

Por lo demas todo en rojo hoy...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Parece que después de que GOE.PA se haya movido en un rango entre +15% y +30% se está estabilidando entorno a los 25.80€ (+20%). 
A ver hay suerte y no quedan mucho oso ya...
No se nota que estoy deseando que cierre la sesión, no?


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto se mueve por el miedo y la envidia, tuviste miedo entonces y envidia ahora...
> 
> ya llegará cuando pilles el timming
> 
> ...



Desde luego está haciendo minimos ::

Al menos las imtech parece que recuperan lo perdido, con suerte para la tarde tenemos buenas noticias. Y es que hoy no puede cerrar por debajo de 2,39, de ninguna forma.


----------



## Xiux (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En un día, no hace mucho, de 70M de volumen final y con sólo 2M de acciones durante media hora la tiraron un 13%.
> En el entorno de los 1,35 puede ser que el rally se haya acabado por una buena temporada para distribuir lo acaparado y romper culos.
> Si ya no queda mucha revalorización por delante, a corto plazo, tal vez sea mejor buscar otras alternativas, siempre con el ojo puesto para volver a entrar.



Ya, eso por supuesto que pasará, toca los 1,3x y de ahi para abajo a recoger más, pero mientras tanto Montoro se frota las manos.

Ojalá no me equivoque, pero las guardo en la mochila y aguantaré correcciones y eso que las tengo a 1,1


----------



## Rodrigo (17 Ene 2014)

Orgia alcista.. 

FCC por encima de los 20€
GOW (que no tengo pero recomende a dos amigos) 16,40€


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> 
> Encontré estos 2 libros de ichimoku en ingles ichimoku - TPB, me los voy a leer a ver si llego a cinturon negro como Ane y Hannibal
> 
> Por lo demas todo en rojo hoy...



JAJA, yo soy cinturón de agujeros, y cada año le hago uno más

es lo que tiene el lonchafinismo

no, no, que solo llevo 2 meses con él

hay gente en FOREX que lleva años


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> 
> Encontré estos 2 libros de ichimoku en ingles ichimoku - TPB, me los voy a leer a ver si llego a cinturon negro como Ane y Hannibal
> 
> Por lo demas todo en rojo hoy...



Es usted un irreverente. Bankia está en verde, y Sacyr en breve, ya lo verá.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> morosidad de la banca 13%
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 03:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Anda, anda, yastamos con la teoría conspiranoica, eso sería información privilegiada, manipulación de mercados .... 

Ojos y cerebro.:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Desde luego está haciendo minimos ::
> 
> Al menos las imtech parece que recuperan lo perdido, con suerte para la tarde tenemos buenas noticias. Y es que hoy no puede cerrar por debajo de 2,39, de ninguna forma.



el minimo de hoy 0,297
el mínimo de este ciclo 0,291

dele margen caballero, solo tiene que caer al menos 0,09
un 3% desde ahora, eso no es nada en ntc ::


parece que las PRISAS despues de 100 minutos empiezan a levantar la cabeza


----------



## Maravedi (17 Ene 2014)

Alguien le ve techo a gowex,se me escapa algo?es brutal,mantengo bankia con stop a 1 por los tiempos de los tiempos


----------



## Rodrigo (17 Ene 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alguien le ve techo a gowex,se me escapa algo?es brutal,mantengo bankia con stop a 1 por los tiempos de los tiempos



No es cual la empresa que menos capitaliza del Ibex pero Gowex no debe estar muy lejos..

Maximos historicos.. compra clara.


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia, pregunta: Por qué salís de Bankia si como está pintando el tema=> Guindos metido hasta las cejas como comercial del Banco para rentabilizar su rescate y vender la moto en las próximas elecciones, pesos pesados de fuera apostando por la subida, analistos metidos también en indicar las bondades del nuevo Banco, etc etc...
> No creis que puede devenir en un mini Gamesa en un par de años?



Mera cuestión de números.... Le he ido sacando un 40% cuando estaba en máximos.... Ahora si se me venden le saco un 35%.....No voy a renuncia a esa rentabilidad.... Y más cuando voy con tólogordo.... Si bien habrá tiempo de subirse... Pero es que lo veo todo muy alto... Se fija stop y que sea lo que dios quiera..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Alegría, alegría, todo verde, compren, compren, que se acaban.
Probamos un larguito IBEX 10445f. SL en la entrada + comisión.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Bertok, léeme con tranquilidad y verás que no estoy alterado, esto no el hilo del catacrock
> 
> En 12 meses he estado dentro de la bolsa 6 meses y otros 6 meses watching the world going by.
> Sólo he hecho 4 compras-4 ventas y 4 compras que tengo ahora (2 de ellas fueron antes de ayer).
> ...



Es del catacrock es un hilazo ....

Les pones una pde links con datos ciertos y publicados y se chiiiiiiinan.

Me duele la mano de darles ::::::


----------



## Cetero (17 Ene 2014)

*Mercado eficiente*

confirmando el mercado eficiente 

El mercado es perfectamente idiota
_Lo siento por los partidarios de la teoría de que el mercado es eficiente igual lo pueden apuntar como excepción que confirma la regla.





Ayer Google anunciaba la compra de Nest por 3.600 millones de dólares y ayer mismo una compañía denominada Nestor que se dedica a los sistemas de tráfico y que cotiza bajo el ticker NEST subía un 4.900%, algo similar a lo que ocurrió hace algunos meses cuando Twitter anunció que saldria a Bolsa y los inversores se lanzaron a comprar una compañía con un ticker similar que nada tenía que ver.

A veces la supuesta eficiencia de los mercados asusta. Tanto algoritmo suelto no puede ser bueno._


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> confirmando el mercado eficiente
> 
> El mercado es perfectamente idiota
> _Lo siento por los partidarios de la teoría de que el mercado es eficiente igual lo pueden apuntar como excepción que confirma la regla.
> ...




Totalmente eficiente. Le quita el dinero a los idiotas que no saben invertirlo.


----------



## Thaiel (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hasta que no se aclare el tema de las cajas no confío mucho en el AT a corto



Vaya guerra bonita hay hoy en OLE...UBS versus MGV.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿lo dices en broma , no?
> 
> ¿sigues en ferrovial? creo recordar que habías entrado en 13,8. Con el dividendo y la subida no puedes quejarte, es la rentabilidad 'normal' cuando las cosas salen bien.
> Las rentabilidades de 2 cifras en cuestión de días son lo anormal aunque esta temporada haya habido suerte.



Ese fui yo, agradecimiento y todo os di


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las Natras siguen aburridas y las imtech que bajan algo... si es que nunca elijo bien salvo cuando hago papertrading :ouch:
> 
> Creo que me retiraré de este mundillo, la parte positiva es que no tendré que leer más al jato.



Le recuerdo que según sus palabras inspiradas en el comechichis , podrían bajar hasta la zona de 2,30 pero que estaban en situación de compra aunque tardase aún una o dos semanas en despegar.



---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 11:33 ----------

Alguien le puede pasar el comechichis al Gowex?

Ponzi, hay alguna base sólida para este crecimiento?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Le recuerdo que según sus palabras inspiradas en el comechichis , podrían bajar hasta la zona de 2,30 pero que estaban en situación de compra aunque tardase aún una o dos semanas en despegar.



por eso sigo dentro 
igual que en prisa


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Vaya guerra bonita hay hoy en OLE...UBS versus MGV.



Si, ya veremos quien la gana. La última vez fue MGV y parecen que tienen ilimitadas acciones para taponar la acción tanto hacía arriba como hacía abajo.

De momento ya llevamos 5M de volumen y aun no son las 12.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Me la jugaron bien ayer en Prisa... Me reventaron el SL y hoy a subir.
Tenía puesta hoy una orden de compra en 0,40 pero no ha entrado. Malditos.

Por cierto he entrado también larga en SAN 6,71. Objetivo 7. Y si quiere subir más, pues vale. Por no tener solo una cartera chicharrera...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Ene 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alguien le ve techo a gowex,se me escapa algo?es brutal,mantengo bankia con stop a 1 por los tiempos de los tiempos



Pues sobre Gowex no sé, por lo que sé están haciendo unas reuniones tupperware vendiendo la empresa estos días, pero no sé si sólo por eso se justifican estas subidas:
lunes +3,48%
martes -2,42%
miércoles +6,53%
jueves +7,89%
hoy (11:37) +5,48%


Eso sí, yo estoy dentro y no hago muchas preguntas, ojos antes que serebro como decía Janus. En el caso de Gowex, recuerdo que entré a 7,80 a raiz de que alguien la mencionara en el hilo como "chicharro que está subiendo a lo loco", y algún iluminado le contestara que "si algo no es Gowex es un chicharro" (o algo así). Me gustaría darle las gracias a este iluminado de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme.

También me gustaría lanzar una pregunta: cuando hablamos siempre de _dejar correr las ganancias_, ¿no hay un choque de refranes con aquel otro de _la avaricia rompe el saco_? Reflexionad sobre ello


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Ene 2014)

Imtech troll llevo 3 dias que no me entra la orden, hoy la pongo a 2.35 lo toca y remonta... sera entrar y caer


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

olé, otro dia más de exito.

los largos dax perfectos, el ibex a por nuevos máximos, 10700.

fcc,total, thyssenkrupp, etc etc dando plusvalias cada dia


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por eso sigo dentro
> igual que en prisa



Pues yo ayer hice un cambio de cromos de Imtech por Gowex y ha subido un 10% desde ayer...
Voy a proteger posi y cuando me echen vuelvo al redil... Las Imtech me gustan para el largo plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> También me gustaría lanzar una pregunta: cuando hablamos siempre de _dejar correr las ganancias_, ¿no hay un choque de refranes con aquel otro de _la avaricia rompe el saco_? Reflexionad sobre ello



Ya te digo... Eso me pasa siempre, y al final generalmente acabo vendiendo porque salta mi SL. Es decir, que siempre acabo perdiendo esas ganancias "virtuales". Por ejemplo, ahora con Solaria estoy dejando "correr las ganancias", no me decido a darle a "vender". Y ya se lo que me va a pasar, que al final pegará un bajón y me saltará el SL,.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pues sobre Gowex no sé, por lo que sé están haciendo unas reuniones tupperware vendiendo la empresa estos días, pero no sé si sólo por eso se justifican estas subidas:
> lunes +3,48%
> martes -2,42%
> miércoles +6,53%
> ...




Para eso están los SL...

Por arriba que suba todo lo que quiera, por debajo no.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 11:48 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo... Eso me pasa siempre, y al final generalmente acabo vendiendo porque salta mi SL. Es decir, que siempre acabo perdiendo esas ganancias "virtuales". Por ejemplo, ahora con Solaria estoy dejando "correr las ganancias", no me decido a darle a "vender". Y ya se lo que me va a pasar, que al final pegará un bajón y me saltará el SL,.



Hombre, el stop hay que ir subiéndolo para asegurarse unas ganancias.
Al final es mejor ir acompañándolo por debajo que tratar de ganar unos eurillos de más vendiendo por arriba.
Si hubiera hecho esto que aconsejo ahora con Gamesa me podría haber retirado por unos cuantos años... Así qué a partir de ahora acompañamos por abajo hasta donde llegue.


----------



## davinci (17 Ene 2014)

¿Tenéis objetivo claro en PRISA los que andáis dentro?


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no, pero que no compre en R.8:



ves....bajadA y ahi si se podia comprar.....dominando las rrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> olé, otro dia más de exito.
> 
> los largos dax perfectos, el ibex a por nuevos máximos, 10700.
> 
> fcc,total, thyssenkrupp, etc etc dando plusvalias cada dia



oiga, abengoa ha corregido o no?

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 04:57 ----------




davinci dijo:


> ¿Tenéis objetivo claro en PRISA los que andáis dentro?



0.46-0.50 en principio luego ya veremos


----------



## Xiux (17 Ene 2014)

Bankia 
¿Qué hará Bankia en bolsa?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Ene 2014)

La azucarera no esta pandoreando un poco??


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Para eso están los SL...
> 
> Por arriba que suba todo lo que quiera, por debajo no.
> 
> ...



Si se me permite la exageración, los SL están para que te los salten en cualquier barrido.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por eso sigo dentro
> igual que en prisa



Creo que se equivoca señor, entiendo que el conforero se refiere a mi análisis de las imtech. Ya es casualidad que las 2 coticen en valores similares.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga, abengoa ha corregido o no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 04:57 ----------
> 
> ...



claro, ya dije al amigo que estaba comprando en resistencia..

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:04 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Si se me permite la exageración, los SL están para que te los salten en cualquier barrido.



los sl en muchos casos sieven más para joder que para beneficiar......los ricos ponen el stop muy lejos, yo no me lo puedo permitir.


----------



## Crash (17 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Este tipo de ciclos terminan en catacrock con una subida de tipos, como siempre ha sido.
> 
> ¿cisne negro?, Esto va de robar el dinero a los pánfilos que piensan que se gana triscando los dedos ..... Claro que va a venir un hostión y te aelanto que SIDERAL.
> 
> ...



Desde el año 2000 cada vez que a los banqueros centrales se les ha "desinflacionado" una burbuja la han vuelto a reflacionar.

Si se cree que lo normal (new normal) es lo vivido en el año 2000, 2007 y 2013 en bolsa USA/Alemania, hay que comprar IBEX. Los banqueros centrales lo conseguiran.

Si se cree que por mucho que intenten reflacionar no lo conseguiran y volveremos a donde nunca debimos salir (mediados de los años 90 + inflación 2% anual) comprar ahora podría ser (nunca se sabe hasta dónde lo pueden llevar) un BTFATH.

Confíen en sus líderes.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

fuera de cementos, ha dejado muy mala vela horaria en el top de la cresta

que el ultimo euro lo gane otro

ya volveremos


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

tendremos que poner la canción nadie me quita las vacaciones en castellon.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:10 ----------

me ha saltado el profit de fcc, un 180% de subida seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

dejo 500 para 2014 en 25€ profit.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> claro, ya dije al amigo que estaba comprando en resistencia..
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Ayer dijiste "no va a corregir"


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ayer dijiste "no va a corregir"



dije que no se entra en resistencia......si a eso le llamas corregir:bla::bla::bla:

en resistencia hay retroceso en abc para hacer nueva onda..:bla::bla:

8:im the teacher

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:13 ----------

mirad que vela ug jojojojojo

a 15 nos vemos.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no va a corregir.



ejem ejem

dijo las 2 cosas 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-243.html#post10772241


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ejem ejem
> 
> dijo las 2 cosas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-243.html#post10772241



...................corregir es bajar un 5% en cierre.


----------



## Rodrigo (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tendremos que poner la canción nadie me quita las vacaciones en castellon.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo sigo dentro con 500 desde 7,15 

Y vendi otras 500 a 14,4 desde 11 8:

Enhorabuena !!


----------



## xavigomis (17 Ene 2014)

Winter is coming...

Y más de uno va a quedar congelado.


----------



## kilipdg (17 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pues sobre Gowex no sé, por lo que sé están haciendo unas reuniones tupperware vendiendo la empresa estos días, pero no sé si sólo por eso se justifican estas subidas:
> lunes +3,48%
> martes -2,42%
> miércoles +6,53%
> ...



Esta semana han anunciado un acuerdo en exclusiva por 15 años en la ciudad china de Ningbo, de 7 millones de personas. Creo que puse ayer un post parecido, pero se ha borrado o al final no lo escribí no sé :S

Yo estoy dentro de Gowex también, y en 2 semanas llevamos una revalorización del 32-35% increíble. Es lo que tiene saber gestionar bien una empresa, saberse vender y conseguir contratos en exclusiva que son auténticos bombazos, aparte de que cada año logran superar previsiones de crecimiento y con 0 deuda.


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Para los que tengais FERSA y os gusta el AF, acaban de publicar el informe de producción correspondiente al mes de Diciembre de 2013.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Si alguien quiere bichear con alguna tecnológica de nasdaq esta tiene buena pinta pese a que lleva ya una buena racha de subidas:

Dot Hill Systems Corporation (HILL) -> $4.78







Dot Hill Systems Corp. (HILL): Nearly Quadrupling In 2013, Dot Hill Still Has 2X Potential In 2014 - Seeking Alpha
Dot Hill Delivers Virtual RAID Adapter Technology for Supermicro Server Solutions
Dot Hill Systems Upgraded by Zacks to "Outperform" (HILL) | Ticker Report


----------



## Hannibal (17 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech troll llevo 3 dias que no me entra la orden, hoy la pongo a 2.35 lo toca y remonta... sera entrar y caer



De momento lleva un rato en 2,42, mirando la gráfica intradia así deprisa y sin indicadores, diría que no va a subir mucho más pero tampoco creo que baje ya a esos niveles. Como dije antes, hoy no puede cerrar por debajo de 2.39, sería muy mala señal.


----------



## James Bond (17 Ene 2014)

Otro que esta en Gowex desde la gran bajada del otro (pilladas a 11€). Ahora mismo no se cual debe ser el techo de gowex pero espero que hagan un split para que el valor sea mas "apetecible".


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2014)

recojo owned 

FCC en modo cohete


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Para los que llevan Peugeot:
Peugeot Said to Weigh $1.4 Billion From Dongfeng, France - Bloomberg


> PSA Peugeot Citroen (UG)’s board will meet Jan. 19 to discuss an investment of about 1 billion euros ($1.4 billion) from Dongfeng Motor Corp. (487) and the French state, people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> Dongfeng and the French government would each invest at least 500 million euros in the scenario under discussion, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the negotiations aren’t yet complete. They would both receive about 10 percent of the stock for their cash injection, one of the people said.
> 
> ...


----------



## kilipdg (17 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Otro que esta en Gowex desde la gran bajada del otro (pilladas a 11€). Ahora mismo no se cual debe ser el techo de gowex pero espero que hagan un split para que el valor sea mas "apetecible".



Dicen que es posible que lo haga justo antes de dar el salto al continuo.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

prisa tiene pinta de atacar maximos semanales


----------



## Klendathu (17 Ene 2014)

Sabadell vendiendose a si mismo y comprando Morgan Stanley, Credit suisse ,Merryll Lynch y JP Morgan. Como ya pasó antes con Bankia.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

kilipdg dijo:


> Dicen que es posible que lo haga justo antes de dar el salto al continuo.



Alguna idea de como va a afectar eso a su cotización?


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Sabadell vendiendose a si mismo y comprando Morgan Stanley, Credit suisse ,Merryll Lynch y JP Morgan. Como ya pasó antes con Bankia.



Hoy puede ser el momento entonces? 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Sabadell vendiendose a si mismo y comprando Morgan Stanley, Credit suisse ,Merryll Lynch y JP Morgan. Como ya pasó antes con Bankia.



Una nueva BKIA en ciernes? Justo lo que necesita el hilo para otra conga.:Aplauso:

La azucarera mientras no se deje los 18 merkels esta en la buena senda. Piano piano.


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Ene 2014)

Yo llevo dos días mirándolo, pero no sé dónde entrar. Si esperar a que caiga a 2.10 (ya tuve mi oportunidad esta mañana), o más bien en 2.05.... o a mercado y punto. Lo meditaré antes del cierre de sesión.


----------



## Klendathu (17 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una nueva BKIA en ciernes? Justo lo que necesita el hilo para otra conga.:Aplauso:
> 
> La azucarera mientras no se deje los 18 merkels esta en la buena senda. Piano piano.



Bueno yo ni idea del tema, pero cuando estaba en la conga de Bankia, muy al principio hubo varios dias flojillos. Al ver quien compraba y vendia (Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.) pasaba exactamente lo mismo, las sociedades de Bankia se deshacian de sus propias acciones, me dijeron por aqui que estarian colocandoselas a sus clientes pillados.

De momento Sabadell acaba de dejar un "hermoso" velon rojo a las 13:00 ::::


----------



## kilipdg (17 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguna idea de como va a afectar eso a su cotización?



El qué, el split o el santo al continuo?

Entiendo que lo dices por el salto al continuo. Pues el MAB yo creo que se le queda muy pequeño ya. Estamos hablando de una empresa que ya ha pasado los 1000 millones de euros de cotización, por lo que dar un salto a un mercado senior creo que sería necesario. Pero confío en Jenaro, y él ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer y en el momento que lo tiene que hacer, en ese sentido estoy muy contento con su gestión.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Solaria modo imparable...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Bueno yo ni idea del tema, pero cuando estaba en la conga de Bankia, muy al principio hubo varios dias flojillos. Al ver quien compraba y vendia (Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.) pasaba exactamente lo mismo, las sociedades de Bankia se deshacian de sus propias acciones, me dijeron por aqui que estarian colocandoselas a sus clientes pillados.
> 
> De momento Sabadell acaba de dejar un "hermoso" velon rojo a las 13:00 ::::



Si no entran Pau-listano o el HONORABLE a mercado no se disparara al alza.8:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

natra da señales de vida. quedan 3 horas interesantes.


----------



## Namreir (17 Ene 2014)

Y l interes del bono se hunde por debajo del 3, 7%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si no entran Pau-listano o el HONORABLE a mercado no se disparara al alza.8:




Paulistano está tirando de contactos para ver qué coño pasa con la OPA a Jazztel.

Les informaré!

hasta ahora lo único que tengo es: "Leo quiere vender":rolleye:

Hola CNMV:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> hasta ahora lo único que tengo es: "Leo quiere vender":rolleye:



Que quiere vender es un secreto a voces desde hace mucho tiempo.

Hola CMNV, todo lo que digo es para que paulistano se crezca todo parecido con la realidad es casualidad :XX:


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ese fui yo, agradecimiento y todo os di



De nada hombre.
Lo que no sabía era si Hannibal seguía dentro. 
Mira hoy, llegando a los 15€ a lo tonto... y aquí queda todavía camino por andar. Un +15% desde finales de noviembre y sin dar un sobresalto.


----------



## McFly (17 Ene 2014)

hasta donde puede llegar solaria??? he entrado para intradiar......no se si quedarme

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 14:37 ----------

creo que MOR la va a darle otro tiron


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me la jugaron bien ayer en Prisa... Me reventaron el SL y hoy a subir.
> Tenía puesta hoy una orden de compra en 0,40 pero no ha entrado. Malditos.
> 
> Por cierto he entrado también larga en SAN 6,71. Objetivo 7. Y si quiere subir más, pues vale. Por no tener solo una cartera chicharrera...



Pues ya somos dos en la conga. 
alguien más se anima a robarle la cartera a Botín?
Está a 6,70 ahora mismo, buen precio de entrada.


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Que quiere vender es un secreto a voces desde hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Hola CMNV, todo lo que digo es para que paulistano se crezca todo parecido con la realidad es casualidad :XX:



Informaré a todo el mundo menos a usted:no:


O más bien, cuando vaya a quebrar le diré que compre8:


O mejor, les dejo que me voy de cachondeo:Aplauso:


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Informaré a todo el mundo menos a usted:no:
> 
> 
> O más bien, cuando vaya a quebrar le diré que compre8:
> ...



Fuera bromas, a Jazztel le han asignado desde hace mucho tiempo varios novios o novias no sabría decir 

Incluso hubo una temporada que se daba por echo que TEF se quedaba con ella. Antes de navidades su política era muy clara, ningún cliente nuestro se debe de ir a Vodafone. Desconozco si siguen tan agresivos para retener a los clientes que quieren pasarse al rojo.

Mientras tanto el valor sigue subiendo :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

BME ya está en mi precio de compra, bufffffffffffff
ver que te la tiran al día siguiente de comprar con una comunicación a la CNMV con nocturnidad y alevosía te deja como al más imbécil de la clase 1€ por acción tirado a la basura

Los movimientos relevantes de capital deberían comunicarse con 15 días de antelación como mínimo
...incluso mejor un año antes


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Pues yo creo que le voy a meter un tirito a sabadell.
Hay conga del Sabadell?


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que le voy a meter un tirito a sabadell.
> Hay conga del Sabadell?



le han bajado el rating a bono basura hace dos días :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> hasta donde puede llegar solaria??? he entrado para intradiar......no se si quedarme
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 14:37 ----------
> 
> creo que MOR la va a darle otro tiron



Pos parece que el tema está, en que unos chinos de la china van a ir a Puertollano el lunes. Y van a comprar la empresa. El dilema es, ¿vendo hoy plusvis importantes en mano, o espero al lunes, y a lo mejor hay pelotazo?

¿Avaricia que rompe el saco, o dejar correr las ganancias?


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> le han bajado el rating a bono basura hace dos días :fiufiu:



Bueno casi como telefonica y la mitad del IBEX


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2014)

bueno.. con el dato de viviendas........ estos están preparando un nuevo QE.......

Obama y Bernake, serán recordados como los mayores criminales de la historia de USA cuando todo esto estalle 

también el BCE....


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que le voy a meter un tirito a sabadell.
> Hay conga del Sabadell?




Me sale humo del revólver...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pos parece que el tema está, en que unos chinos de la china van a ir a Puertollano el lunes. Y van a comprar la empresa. El dilema es, ¿vendo hoy plusvis importantes en mano, o espero al lunes, y a lo mejor hay pelotazo?
> 
> ¿Avaricia que rompe el saco, o dejar correr las ganancias?



¿A qué precio las querías vender ayer por la mañana? :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pos parece que el tema está, en que unos chinos de la china van a ir a Puertollano el lunes. Y van a comprar la empresa. El dilema es, ¿vendo hoy plusvis importantes en mano, o espero al lunes, y a lo mejor hay pelotazo?
> 
> ¿Avaricia que rompe el saco, o dejar correr las ganancias?



En estas situaciones es dificil aconsejar nada pero si me lo permites te diré lo que suelo hacer yo en situaciones parecidas. 
Vendo la mitad y me aseguro eso y dejo la otra mitad a ver. Decisión salomónica lo llaman. Por lo menos no me tiro de los pelos si todo queda luego en nada.


----------



## McFly (17 Ene 2014)

Pues........en mi empresa las expectativas creadas cada vez que viene alguien a comprar un activo son muchas....luego empieza la negociacion y se va desvaneciendo.......estaria bien vender hoy?


----------



## juanfer (17 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno.. con el dato de viviendas........ estos están preparando un nuevo QE.......
> 
> Obama y Bernake, serán recordados como los mayores criminales de la historia de USA cuando todo esto estalle
> 
> también el BCE....



Creo que vamos a un QE perpetuo.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Ene 2014)

FCC en 21.

Menuda fiesta.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Dentro de Sabadell, el banco que menos ha subido, veremos que pasa con el.


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que le voy a meter un tirito a sabadell.
> Hay conga del Sabadell?



Topongo, como amante de BME que eres. Hoy tienes el último aviso si quieres subirte al tren.
Ha levantado la venta acelerada del 5% de sus acciones en media sesión. El descuento de la venta era un 3%.
Hoy se va a mover aproximadamente un 10% de su capitalización en bolsa, ya va por 160M.
Con estos datos casi se puede afirmar que los 30€ no se van a volver a ver.

edito: 
ups, mi consejo te llega tarde


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Topongo, como amante de BME que eres. Hoy tienes el último aviso si quieres subirte al tren.
> Ha levantado la venta acelerada del 5% de sus acciones en media sesión. El descuento de la venta era un 3%.
> Hoy se va a mover aproximadamente un 10% de su capitalización en bolsa, ya va por 160M.
> Con estos datos casi se puede afirmar que los 30€ no se van a volver a ver.
> ...



Ya le he metido al sabedall ::
Y como amante de BME con la trolleada que nos ha hecho no se si lo quiero otra vez::::
Bueno pues le he metido otro tirito a BME... vuelve a mi cartera 7€ mas cara de lo que salio
::::::::::::::


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya le he metido al sabedall ::
> Y como amante de BME con la trolleada que nos ha hecho no se si lo quiero otra vez::::
> Bueno pues le he metido otro tirito a BME... vuelve a mi cartera 7€ mas cara de lo que salio
> ::::::::::::::



Suerte en ambas.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 16:00 ----------

juasss, allá va lanzada
aquí se cuece algo gordo
¿OPA a BME?


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Suerte en ambas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 16:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Es una sobrada


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> FCC en 21.
> 
> Menuda fiesta.



Y pensar que vendí las mías el día 6 de diciembre a 14,14 harto de verlas languidecer (en pérdidas, de hecho) para pillar los dividendos de Ferrovial...

Desde entonces FCC +50%, y Ferrovial un "miserable e insignificante" 11% (bueno, más un 3% del dividendo). 

Otro acierto del pepino metiéndonos los billetes en los bolsillos... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/419382-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa.html


----------



## sr.anus (17 Ene 2014)

Si hoy o el lunes san pierde los minimos que ha marcado hoy, las cambio por unas enagas que pasan desapercibidas, y tienen pinta de ponerse peponicas


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

buen momento para entrar en prisa


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si hoy o el lunes san pierde los minimos que ha marcado hoy, las cambio por unas enagas que pasan desapercibidas, y tienen pinta de ponerse peponicas



Que ya era hora por cierto.
Estoy comprado , las veo en 22 para la semana que viene sin mayor problema


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Y pensar que vendí las mías el día 6 de diciembre a 14,14 harto de verlas languidecer (en pérdidas, de hecho) para pillar los dividendos de Ferrovial...
> 
> Desde entonces FCC +50%, y Ferrovial un "miserable e insignificante" 11% (bueno, más un 3% del dividendo).
> 
> Otro acierto del pepino metiéndonos los billetes en los bolsillos... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/419382-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa.html



que todas tus penas sean así de 'jodidas' 
pero la carrera entre ambas constructoras aún no ha acabado :fiufiu:

Santander está despiojando despacio que es como más duele, yo tendría paciencia


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

Ane, mira el grafo de EON







Si aguanta el soporte del kumo se puede producir corte de tekan y kijun...

Lo malo es que empezó el dia subiendo, ahora pierde un 0,77%....veremos si aguanta ese soporte....podría dar una buena entrada...


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Que dice el kometxitxis del Sabadell?
Ya estoy dentro, pero por curiosidad...
De momento casi un -1% desde que he entrado :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Bien topongo bien


----------



## Namreir (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> buen momento para entrar en prisa



Yo me saldria de PRISA, esa puta mierda se puede ir a los 15 centimos sin pasar por ningun valor intermedio.


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que dice el kometxitxis del Sabadell?
> Ya estoy dentro, pero por curiosidad...
> De momento casi un -1% desde que he entrado :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Bien topongo bien



a cómo compraste las BME?


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a cómo compraste las BME?



30,61
El -1,13 es del Sabadell


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 30,61
> El -1,13 es del Sabadell



pues hoy le ganas 30 ctm fijo, están entrando millones a punta pala
30 ctm, antes subir eso le llevaba mínimo un par de meses :ouch:
cómo cambian los mundos


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

Me sumo a la pregunta del komechichis para el Sabadell y para Gowex.

Algún alma caritativa que nos diga algo?ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

vamos natra. levantate y anda!!


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

En mi caso stop sabadell 2,01 por si a alguien le sirve de algo


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

Dejo orden de 5000 SAB a 2,092. Creo que se van a poder comprar a ese precio.

Mi SL: estará en 1,95.

en 2,090 hay un tapon de 300k, de ahí no pasa hoy.

En media hora vuelvo a ver si caen.


----------



## Galifrey (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos natra. levantate y anda!!



Las llevo hace un par de meses y con tanto comechichi me he emocionado y he doblado posición hoy en 2,285.

Yo las compré para largo, peeeero entiendo que tu apuesta comechichera por natra es para un par de semanas a lo sumo, ¿no? ¿Cuanto subidón apunta el sudoku?

Un saludo y gracias por cantar las verdades del tokomochi.


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

hola


twitter buena subida, que rabia que no he podido salir en máx.......maldita siesta

alcoa sigue subiendoo


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Decidido. Me quedo en Solaria. Y el lunes que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Decidido. Me quedo en Solaria. Y el lunes que sea lo que tenga que ser.



Suerte, esperemos que los chinos no vengan de visita!


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

abro largos oil.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Ene 2014)

A NH le ha sentado bien la salida de Bankia :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Decidido. Me quedo en Solaria. Y el lunes que sea lo que tenga que ser.



Es el valor que mas miedito me da del continuo profundo, incluso más que urbas.


Pero suerte, en todo caso.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 17:14 ----------

la leche, que ha pasado en AMP mientras me duchaba?????

llevo 8000 del chicharro.


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

añado largos dowJnes


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Dejo orden de 5000 SAB a 2,092. Creo que se van a poder comprar a ese precio.
> 
> Mi SL: estará en 1,95.
> 
> ...



Pues lo esta rozando 

Que tipo de tapón es ese?::


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

Amper 1,21 +10%

vaaaaaaaaaaaamos Bañuelos!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2014)

Otra semanita que llega a su fin.

Suerte con sus congas, chicharros y comechichis. Si tienen la ocasion comentenles a sus amistades lo buenas compañias que son intuitive surgical e ibm en el otro lado del atlantico, que no se corten al comprar.


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> A NH le ha sentado bien la salida de Bankia :fiufiu:



Como ha todas en las que Bankia ha salido y cada vez quedan menos :fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro twitter, ves el hchi?



cumplido,,.,,.para que luego digan que no aviso de porque entro.

entro en electronic arts, obj max. stop gap


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Como ha todas en las que Bankia ha salido y cada vez quedan menos :fiufiu:



queda Iberdrola :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues lo esta rozando
> 
> Que tipo de tapón es ese?::











De ese tamaño.
hay una orden de compra de 300000 en ese precio.

No me va a entrar, voy a subirla un poco o dejarla ya por perdida.


----------



## moisty70 (17 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Amper 1,21 +10%
> 
> vaaaaaaaaaaaamos Bañuelos!



chicharros.info está ayudando


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> queda Iberdrola :fiufiu:



Y alguna mas y cuando salgan gritaremos OLE OLE OLE al aumentar nuestras plusvis :fiufiu:


----------



## @@strom (17 Ene 2014)

Vaya troleada se ha pegado arcelor hoy. Esta acción es la bomba::


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y alguna mas y cuando salgan gritaremos OLE OLE OLE al aumentas nuestras plusvis :fiufiu:



El Valencia C.F. ?

Así va que no levanta cabeza ::


----------



## Tono (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y alguna mas y cuando salgan gritaremos OLE OLE OLE al aumentar nuestras plusvis :fiufiu:



Deoleo y Realia
pero a esas no me acerco, me lo ha prohibido el médico :fiufiu:
En Iberdrola estamos hablando de 2000M con los que van a hacer negocio sí o sí


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> chicharros.info está ayudando




No me creo que sean capaces de mover 1,5 millones de acciones, que lo que se ha vendido en 20 minutos.


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Ene 2014)

Dentro en SAB en 2.105. La quería un poco más abajo, pero no voy a dejar que se me escape por un céntimo.


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> El Valencia C.F. ?
> 
> Así va que no levanta cabeza ::



Coño hay que decirlo todo :XX:

OLE - DEOLEO


----------



## McFly (17 Ene 2014)

yo he vendido las solarias con un 7% de reward intradiario...no me fio del lunes....y 3 minutos despues me entro una de compra en solaria en 1,15 y para estar tranquilos el finde me las he quitado tb de encima ...ganandole 20eurillos mas....


----------



## Thaiel (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Coño hay que decirlo todo :XX:
> 
> OLE - DEOLEO



Decloban....has acertado. Si el lunes pasamos el 0,52...tenemos fiestuki.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Dentro en SAB en 2.105. La quería un poco más abajo, pero no voy a dejar que se me escape por un céntimo.



Se esta formando una nueva conga en el Sabadell 

Estamos seguros de nuestra euforia?
8:


----------



## jjsuamar (17 Ene 2014)

Otro en la conga del Sabadell a 2.098.


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Decloban....has acertado. Si el lunes pasamos el 0,52...tenemos fiestuki.



No he acertado nada. El único owned que me he jugado es que hoy aparecerá un HR y por el momento nada.

De momento este fin de semana a volver a ajustar el SL.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Ene 2014)

Putas anarosas, le podía haber pegado 2 viajes... al final el janus ese tenia razón como siempre.... Janus, cuando vengas al norte te pago el chuletón con el vino que quieras, pero no te pienso hablar en toda la puta comida por lo mal que caes.


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Ene 2014)

Me he salido de prisa sobre la campana, lo mismo me arrepiento pero creo que todavía no es su momento, la espero a 0,37 le he sacado un 10% q me sabe de lujo aunque era con poco.

Y como no hay dos sin tres y esto ya empieza a ser puro vicio, me meto con poca cosa en Sabadell y si arranca conga le pegó el pellizco bueno. Lo que no me gusta es que mi cartera se ha escorado hacia el sector financiero en una proporción exagerada para mi gusto pero parece ser que es por dónde sopla el viento ahora mismo así que... 

Esperemos que no salga un día de estos el drogas para hacer alguna actuación pandoriana de las buenas


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

deoleo tengo orden de venta en 0.59.......santa paciencia llevo.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

Venga Paulistano, pecata, lolo y compañia venganse para el Sabadell que aqui hueco para todos
::


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> deoleo tengo orden de venta en 0.59.......santa paciencia llevo.



Si supera los 0,52 a mi me marca la siguiente resistencia en 0,63€

De todas formas aquí vais todos a cuchillo y yo voy con mas calma por lo que me como muchas correcciones.


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2014)

Maravilloso estas Amper y su final. Alguien sabe algo que nos estemos perdiendo el resto?


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si supera los 0,52 a mi me marca la siguiente resistencia en 0,63€
> 
> De todas formas aquí vais todos a cuchillo y yo voy con mas calma por lo que me como muchas correcciones.



esa zona es de antigua empapelada......no la va a pasar facilmente


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> esa zona es de antigua empapelada......no la va a pasar facilmente



¿Pero quieres decir que no los tocara para luego corregir? En la zona que estamos al cierre de hoy ocurrió eso. Toco los 0,50 y se dio la vuelta.


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Pero quieres decir que no los tocara para luego corregir? En la zona que estamos al cierre de hoy ocurrió eso. Toco los 0,50 y se dio la vuelta.



yo a 0.59 me salgo y que haga lo que quiera.....todos los chicharros han hecho suelo a lp...un ejemplo es solaria..

con la de acciones que están dejando buenas subidas, hoy he enmtrado en electronic arts.


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Maravilloso estas Amper y su final. Alguien sabe algo que nos estemos perdiendo el resto?



pues parece que los de chicharros.info andan detras calentando el valor. No fiarse de esa gente porque son como las ratas, saltan los primeros del barco.


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Supongo que en EA sera entrar y salir, ¿no? A mi me marca tendencia bajista a medio plazo.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 18:31 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> pues parece que los de chicharros.info andan detras calentando el valor. No fiarse de esa gente porque son como las ratas, saltan los primeros del barco.



Calientan los valores que pueden. Fíjate en la capitalización de los que señalan con el dedo y fíjate con la que tienen los chicharros que nunca señalan.


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Supongo que en EA sera entrar y salir, ¿no? A mi me marca tendencia bajista a medio plazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 18:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre claro, mira en su nombre es en lo unico que son honestos estos tipos "chicharros.info" solo tiran a eso, Reno, Fersa, Amper, Bio cosas asi....


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que vamos a un QE perpetuo.



pero no se solucionará nada y luego vendrá EXECUTIVE ORDER 6102 de Roosevelt y si no paran WWIII...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Prisa hoy:

Abre en el fibo38 de la caída.
Cae hasta el fibo50
Sube hasta el fibo23


::::::


y señal ATLAS como deoleo ayer 

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 12:27 ----------

por cierto, por qué entran en el SAB. me he perdido algo.

manos fuertes para fuera hoy


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Venga Paulistano, pecata, lolo y compañia venganse para el Sabadell que aqui hueco para todos
> ::



Me he dicho que me quedo en liquidez hasta que haya hostia guapa:no:

Aunque si hay conga sabadelliana, cuenten con mis 6.000 eurillos


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa hoy:
> 
> Abre en el fibo38 de la caída.
> Cae hasta el fibo50
> ...



Prisa pinta muy bien para las próximas semanas semana. Importante que no pierda los 0,35 al cierre semanal.


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa hoy:
> 
> Abre en el fibo38 de la caída.
> Cae hasta el fibo50
> ...



Por técnico no pinta mal.
Y el banco que menos ha subido.
Siempre nos quedan los stops y si no el ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

qué pasa con el sabadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellll?


edito: gracias majetes


----------



## Klendathu (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué pasa con el sabadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellll?
> 
> 
> edito: gracias majetes



Ahora no lo puedo mirar con el PRT bueno, pero con mis sistema Weinsteniano me daba entrada si pasaba de 2.10 (creo), en semanal mano fuerte dentro y comportandose mejor que el sp500

Pero yo en rojo estoy con el...Como sea el unico banco quebrado que no sube....::


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

Yo no voy a estar en ningún banco en temporada de publicación de resultados. Me gusta la tranquilidad como a Tono


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Ahora no lo puedo mirar con el PRT bueno, pero con mis sistema Weinsteniano me daba entrada si pasaba de 2.10 (creo), en semanal mano fuerte dentro y comportandose mejor que el sp500
> 
> Pero yo en rojo estoy con el...Como sea el unico banco quebrado que no sube....::



El riesgo stop esta ya en 12, así que con cuidado. Lo ideal si se utiliza el sistema de Weinstein es entrar en lo valores donde el riego stop no haya sobrepasado el 9 según Javier Alfayate.

Pero bueno, es muy difícil encontrar un valor que cumpla todas las condiciones.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero no se solucionará nada y luego vendrá EXECUTIVE ORDER 6102 de Roosevelt y si no paran WWIII...



La ww3 va a venir si o si. Es lo que pasa cuando otra superpotencia quiere pasar delante, luego ya se alinean muchos países para estar del lado del mejor o del que mas ventaja saquen.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El riesgo stop esta ya en 12, así que con cuidado. Lo ideal si se utiliza el sistema de Weinstein es entrar en lo valores donde el riego stop no haya sobrepasado el 9 según Javier Alfayate.
> 
> Pero bueno, es muy difícil encontrar un valor que cumpla todas las condiciones.



arcelor creo que puede ser uno


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> pues parece que los de chicharros.info andan detras calentando el valor. No fiarse de esa gente porque son como las ratas, saltan los primeros del barco.



Puede que si pero el aumento de volumen de los últimos 5 meses no creo que sea culpa de ellos.
¿Acumulación?:rolleye:


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Venga Paulistano, pecata, lolo y compañia venganse para el Sabadell que aqui hueco para todos
> ::



Creo que mi cupo bankario está cubierto con San. Pero el lunes le echo un ojo a las sabadelinas por si me animo.
A groso modo:

A corto es alcista aunque está ya muy cerca de una resistencia que tiene en 2,15e. aprox.

Eso si.. a largo yo la veo bajista.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 20:15 ----------

Y D. Pepito?? hablaba de las Abengoa hace ya casi 2 meses cuando estaban bastante más abajo.


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> [/COLOR]Y D. Pepito?? hablaba de las Abengoa hace ya casi 2 meses cuando estaban bastante más abajo.



Entramos varios con donpepito en abengoa a 1,20.....saluda 1,60 creo recordar.....

Lástima no haberlas aguantado.

A ver si se suelta algún valor más....qué tío!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que después de que GOE.PA se haya movido en un rango entre +15% y +30% se está estabilidando entorno a los 25.80€ (+20%).
> A ver hay suerte y no quedan mucho oso ya...
> No se nota que estoy deseando que cierre la sesión, no?



Al final cerró en 25.61€ (+20.40% en la sesión). Voy a intentar aguantarlas porque veo muchísimo potencial y creo que la fiesta acaba de empezar pero empieza a quemar ya  (primera compra a 12€...)


----------



## sr.anus (17 Ene 2014)

Me habeis convencido con sabadell, dejo orden de compra para el lunes a 2,066.


----------



## amago45 (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> arcelor creo que puede ser uno



Mediaset también aparece ... 
Telefónica e Inditex también aunque tienen unos cpm feuchos, quizá cuando vuelva el dinero a las 'locomotoras', tiren para arriba

Abertis y Ferrovial, lentas pero seguras


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Ene 2014)

Curioso.


'Wolf of Wall Street' is another 'Hollywood indicator'; S&P peaks near movies' release - The Tell - MarketWatch


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

yo tengo una lista de 6-7 valores para la semana que viene. como ninguno sale por aqui entiendo que va a ser buena


----------



## @@strom (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo tengo una lista de 6-7 valores para la semana que viene. como ninguno sale por aqui entiendo que va a ser buena



Espero que uno de ellos no sea arcelor porque la vela que ha dejado hoy es bien fea. Se va a meter otra vez por debajo de los 13 euros....
Hoy cae con fuerza en usa.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final cerró en 25.61€ (+20.40% en la sesión). Voy a intentar aguantarlas porque veo muchísimo potencial y creo que la fiesta acaba de empezar pero empieza a quemar ya  (primera compra a 12€...)



Recuerdo cuando Tonto Simon la recomendó a primeros de diciembre; estaba a 11 € y pico y hoy cierra a 25,61. Otro forero visionario más al que hay que felicitar :Aplauso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...13-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-6.html#post10446899


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo tengo una lista de 6-7 valores para la semana que viene. como ninguno sale por aqui entiendo que va a ser buena


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

cuando tenga las órdenes dadas el lunes se las comunico


----------



## decloban (17 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Mediaset también aparece ...
> Telefónica e Inditex también aunque tienen unos cpm feuchos, quizá cuando vuelva el dinero a las 'locomotoras', tiren para arriba
> 
> Abertis y Ferrovial, lentas pero seguras



Y ENCE también me marca entrada.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 21:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> cuando tenga las órdenes dadas el lunes se las comunico



chicharros.info style ;-)


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

pero como dije si hoy no subía natra, adios. ahora subirá 

al menos gran gran semana para acx y cementos.

intentaremos entrar el lunes en acx y cementos de nuevo mas abajo. y si no, pues nada.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando Tonto Simon la recomendó a primeros de diciembre; estaba a 11 € y pico y hoy cierra a 25,61. Otro forero visionario más al que hay que felicitar :Aplauso:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...13-mes-del-ano-de-subidas-6.html#post10446899



Exacto. Fue él quién levantó la liebre. Un crack!! 
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


>



Forocochera?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Forocochera?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Nononononono :no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nononononono :no::no::no::no::no:



Shurforera 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero como dije si hoy no subía natra, adios. ahora subirá
> 
> al menos gran gran semana para acx y cementos.
> 
> intentaremos entrar el lunes en acx y cementos de nuevo mas abajo. y si no, pues nada.



ACX se va a 12 para febrero.

A lo largo del finde intentaré adivinar esos valores, pero sin chichis de momento.

---------- Post added 17-ene-2014 at 23:04 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Nononononono :no::no::no::no::no:





Ya me parecía a mi.


En forocoches no hay ninguna mujer, son un mito.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> ACX se va a 12 para febrero.
> 
> A lo largo del finde intentaré adivinar esos valores, pero sin chichis de momento.
> 
> ...



ejem! qué hay de lo mío?

no, no los digo, porque luego se dice que caliento valores 





Depeche ha vuelto 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...senal-de-entrada-solaria-52.html#post10783541


----------



## Topongo (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ejem! qué hay de lo mío?
> 
> no, no los digo, porque luego se dice que caliento valores



Yo dije acereras hace unos posts por ser comodities al final me decante por sabadell a vver que sale de esto


Toy medio tajao no me hagais caso

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Depeche ha vuelto
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...senal-de-entrada-solaria-52.html#post10783541



Vendrá a echar la caña. Como es a veces el género humano...


----------



## alimon (17 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ejem! qué hay de lo mío?
> 
> no, no los digo, porque luego se dice que caliento valores
> 
> ...





Ummmm, te la he mandado 2 veces. Debes tener un privado del segundo intento. Si no ha llegado me dices con correo diferente.

Depeche??? ya tengo diversión para los proximos minutos. Se le debe haber acabado el polvo blanco y por eso vuelve.


----------



## mpbk (17 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> abro largos oil.



:ouch::ouch: k mal, no habia visto la wolve,,,,bueno aguantaré a estos niveles

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 00:00 ----------

subidon de rimm, a ver si rompe max y sube otro 10%

suelo a lp activado, obj max 2012


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Ummmm, te la he mandado 2 veces. Debes tener un privado del segundo intento. Si no ha llegado me dices con correo diferente.
> 
> Depeche??? ya tengo diversión para los proximos minutos. Se le debe haber acabado el polvo blanco y por eso vuelve.



pos no ma yegao, te paso otro


----------



## McFly (18 Ene 2014)

Eh! Habéis visto lo de colonial a las 21.00¿.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 00:41 ----------

Guerra de ofertas en Colonial, el fondo Brookfield quiere tomar el control de la inmobiliaria
Web Financial Group 17/01/2014 - 21:00 
Share on linkedin Share on google_plusone_share
EnviarImprimir
MADRID, 17 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El fondo de inversión canadiense Brookfield Strategic Estate Partners Limited ha realizado una oferta de compra sobre Inmobiliaria Colonial, que competirá en la próxima Junta de Accionistas con la propuesta del Grupo Villar Mir.

Brookfield ha enviado un comunicado a la compañía, recién notificado a la CNMV. Los aspectos más destacados es que el fondo ha “adquirido o ha celebrado contratos para adquirir aproximadamente el 46% del importe debido bajo el Préstamo. Por lo tanto, somos en la actualidad el mayor acreedor de la Sociedad y tenemos un gran interés en el resultado de las discusiones en curso sobre la restructuración de Colonial. (….)

Nuestra Oferta prevé un proceso dividido en dos fases con el fin de reestructurar el Préstamo y posteriormente recapitalizar el balance de Colonial (cifras pro forma a 31 de diciembre de 2013).

En una primera fase, Brookfield promovería la restructuración del Préstamo en cuatro tramos, idealmente a través de un proceso íntegramente consensuado con todos los prestamistas seniors o, alternativamente y para el caso en que no fuera posible alcanzar dicho consenso y siempre con la colaboración de la Sociedad, mediante la formulación de un plan de restructuración de deuda (scheme of arrangement) de los previstos en la legislación del Reino Unido (para lo cual tenemos un apoyo suficiente, de aproximadamente 77% del Préstamo):

El Tramo A (585 millones de euros) se amortizará mediante la venta de una participación del 29,9% del capital en Société Fonciére Lyonnaise (SFL).

El Tramo B (475 millones de euros) se amortizará mediante la venta de la restante participación de Colonial en SFL.

El Tramo C (475 millones de euros) se refinanciará mediante hipotecas constituidas sobre los inmuebles comerciales libres de cargas.

El Tramo D (478 millones de euros) se amortizará llevando a cabo una ampliación de capital asegurada por Brookfield, como consecuencia de la cual Brookfield adquiriría una participación significativa en el accionariado de la Sociedad.

Basándose en la importante labor que ya hemos realizado, dicha ampliación de capital se realizará a un precio de entre €0,25 y €0,50 por acción. Somos conscientes de que la adquisición de una participación en Colonial superior al 30% puede requerir la presentación de una oferta pública de adquisición obligatoria sobre las restantes acciones de Colonial y disponemos del capital necesario para hacer frente a dicha oferta, de ser requerida”, explica el fondo.

Colonial añade que “Brookfield ha manifestado que no existe ninguna garantía de que en el futuro habrá ninguna otra oferta de Brookfield o que implique condiciones igual de favorables para los accionistas de Colonial.

Asimismo, la Sociedad ha recibido, con posterioridad a la fecha de la convocatoria de la presente Junta General Extraordinaria, una oferta no vinculante y sujeta a determinadas condiciones, para adquirir la totalidad de la participación que Colonial ostenta en SFL.

No obstante lo anterior, el Consejo de Administración se ratifica en el contenido de las propuestas de acuerdo que se han sometido a la Junta General Extraordinaria, así como en el contenido de los informes de administradores que se formularon a tal efecto”.

Colonial ha bajado -7%, hasta 1,30 euros.

C.P.O.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 00:48 ----------

El lunes chupinazo!


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Ene 2014)

Espero que Depeche no me gafe las Solarias...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,

El S&P tiene pinta de pullback para la semana que viene. MPs en fase de prelaunching. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Namreir (18 Ene 2014)

Conversación familiar anoche:

¿Namreir en que banco invertirias en bolsa?

No hago recomendaciones a nadie, y tendrias que haber metido hace 1 año. 

Habra que empezar a pensar en deshacer posiciones?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 10:40 ----------

Ya hemos visto la mayor parte de este ciclo alcista, venimos del 7.800

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 10:41 ----------

Luego les solte eso de que todo el sistema bancario mundial esra quebrado y tal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Ene 2014)

Buenos días a todos y todas.
Felicidades por las cosechas de este año.
Veo que Pepón les está siendo propicio.


----------



## mpbk (18 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Conversación familiar anoche:
> 
> ¿Namreir en que banco invertirias en bolsa?
> 
> ...



a mi también me preguntan, desde que les dije que los 6000 eran suelo, y lleva toda la familia unas plusvalias de un 100%, pues respeto máx me ganado. les dije, resistencia en 10700, posible subida para 2014 11500.

:Baile:8:8:


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Conversación familiar anoche:
> 
> ¿Namreir en que banco invertirias en bolsa?
> 
> ...




Todavía es pronto pero están empezando a meterse en la ratonera a tope. Los que ahora están entrando son a los que les van a poner la miel en los labios para que actúen como medio de transmisión y le cuenten a sus primos y vecinos lo fácil que se gana pasta en la bolsa mientras sacan pecho en la barra del bar.

Y no quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie pero si hay algún valor que constantemente oigo a gente decir que está a precio de ganga y que le ven futuro a largo es el san, y encima los dividendos le dan más acciones y en unos años van a tener muchas más! me dicen tan contentos...animalicos!


----------



## goldberg (18 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Conversación familiar anoche:
> 
> ¿Namreir en que banco invertirias en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Venimos de caidas brutales desde el 2008. Han sido 4 años y nos hemos descorrelacionado de EEUU...

LLevamos 1 año y medio de mercado alcista.

¿En que te basas para decir que estamos llegando al final?

¿Sabes algo de las Ondas de Elliot?..

El mercado alcista se desarrollará en 3 impulsos principales con sus respectivas correcciones. estamos finalizando al primer gran impulso que nos llevaría sobre la zona de los 11000. SE ACERCA CORRECCIÓN...pero para luego seguir subiendo.

CREO QUE QUEDAN UNOS 3 AÑOS DE SUBIDAS BURSATILES


----------



## mpbk (18 Ene 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Venimos de caidas brutales desde el 2008. Han sido 4 años y nos hemos descorrelacionado de EEUU...
> 
> LLevamos 1 año y medio de mercado alcista.
> 
> ...



11500, y si se superan vamos a 20000.


----------



## Xiux (18 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> Eh! Habéis visto lo de colonial a las 21.00¿.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 00:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Y que el chupinazo arrastre a Realiza que tengo un paquete en 0,77

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (18 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hoy he enmtrado en electronic arts.





decloban dijo:


> Supongo que en EA sera entrar y salir, ¿no? A mi me marca tendencia bajista a medio plazo.



Menuda revalorización hizo ayer EA arreglando el cierre semanal bien visto. :Aplauso:

Veremos si en esta semana supera el 24,30. De no hacerlo yo sigo manteniendo la tendencia bajista a medio plazo.


----------



## Xiux (18 Ene 2014)

goldberg dijo:


> Venimos de caidas brutales desde el 2008. Han sido 4 años y nos hemos descorrelacionado de EEUU...
> 
> LLevamos 1 año y medio de mercado alcista.
> 
> ...



Venimos de un máx de 16000, claro que burbujiento con muchas empresas dando beneficios inflados, esa época será difícil de repetir en el corto medio plazo 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Ene 2014)

Pufff..!! he ido a ver el Lobo de Walstrit!! Madre que desfase!! lumis, sexo, drogas...Me ha parecido de lo más soez y poco educado. Todo son coño!! joder!! puto!!!

Doctor me estaré haciendo viejo??

Lo que no entiendo con lo puritanos que son los yanquies que esta peli tenga 5 nominaciones!! Ah!! y de bolsa..poco..poco...


----------



## decloban (18 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Conversación familiar anoche:
> 
> ¿Namreir en que banco invertirias en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Espera que se lo pregunto al pato 

[YOUTUBE]yMhh4G752bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (18 Ene 2014)

el lunes abriré cortos en gamesa, sisi como lo ois, gamesa.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ene 2014)

Revisando antiguos temas suscritos de burbuja, me encontré con esta noticia, remarco que* es de diciembre de 2012.*: Barclays: "Comprar bolsa espaola es la oportunidad del siglo",Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

¿Es el final del mundo? ¿Desde cuando esta gentuza acierta? ::


----------



## egarenc (18 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pufff..!! he ido a ver el Lobo de Walstrit!! Madre que desfase!! lumis, sexo, drogas...Me ha parecido de lo más soez y poco educado. Todo son coño!! joder!! puto!!!
> 
> Doctor me estaré haciendo viejo??
> 
> Lo que no entiendo con lo puritanos que son los yanquies que esta peli tenga 5 nominaciones!! Ah!! y de bolsa..poco..poco...



Suena interesante  Pues ala, en descarga para verla tonight.


----------



## alimon (18 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el lunes abriré cortos en gamesa, sisi como lo ois, gamesa.



Debo ser el único inútil que no ha ganado pasta en 2013 con gamesa.

Largo y cerrando en rojo cuando corrigió.

Corto y cerrando en rojo cuando creía que corregía.

Aún así, le deseo suerte.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2014)

Dicen los yanquis que cuando la bolsa llega a Hollywood es momento de vender.
Y ahora que está lobo de Wall Street en cartelera...


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Dicen los yanquis que cuando la bolsa llega a Hollywood es momento de vender.
> Y ahora que está lobo de Wall Street en cartelera...



Antes de navidades se estrenó otra película sobre bolsa también, no recuerdo el título, pero la ví anunciada.

Además, esta misma peli seguramente se estrenara alli hace algunas semanas ya, salvo excepciones nos llegan con retraso por el doblaje y tal. 

Aunque me pregunto si hay algún efecto psicológico si todos piensan lo mismo; sería curioso que al final Hollywood marcara los ciclos bolsísticos sacando una peli cada vez que quieran tirar la bolsa ::


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Debo ser el único inútil que no ha ganado pasta en 2013 con gamesa.
> 
> Largo y cerrando en rojo cuando corrigió.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes yo tampoco


----------



## alimon (18 Ene 2014)

Voy a dejar orden en arcelor para el lunes. 

Orden a mercado posiblemente, aunque veremos como vienen los índices el domingo noche.

Ane, es uno de los 8 magníficos?


SL : 12,25


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2014)

No se puede ir contra la irracionalidad. Por eso, poco cerebro y muchos ojos. No se trata de entender y sí de interpretar.

Dropbox raises about $250 mln at $10 bln valuation - The Wall Street Journal - MarketWatch


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Voy a dejar orden en arcelor para el lunes.
> 
> Orden a mercado posiblemente, aunque veremos como vienen los índices el domingo noche.
> 
> ...



estoy mirando aqui lista, alguno se caerá. arcelor me ha dejado una muy mala impresion viendo el grafico semanal grande

vamos a hacer unas compras de rebajas y tomar unos pintxopotes

aprovechen


----------



## egarenc (18 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes yo tampoco



yo les gané algo a finales de 2012, que pena no haberme quedado quietecito un tiempo después de la compra :rolleye:.


----------



## Namreir (18 Ene 2014)

Yo en Gamesa no estoy, ni pienso estar, eso no es una empresa, es un fondo especulativo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guanobursatil (18 Ene 2014)

En el nombre del padre del hijo del espiritu santo amen,yo os concedo la opcion de salir de la bolsa y abastacerse de latunes.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Ene 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


> En el nombre del padre del hijo del espiritu santo amen,yo os concedo la opcion de salir de la bolsa y abastacerse de latunes.




Amen
Ya tenemos el zulo lleno,


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Ene 2014)

Yo a Gamesa, a lo largo del año, le metí tres buenos picotazos, para los dineros que yo muevo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Ene 2014)

Hamijos he estado mirando un poco el tema de Gowex y la verdad es que acojona un poco. El potencial de crecimiento y de revalorización de la empresa es gigantesco.

Me parece que es un pepino muy importante y que de seguir así la verémos no sólo en el MC sino en el Ibex en pocos años.

Ya me hago cargo de que no hay Conga, pero me pregunto cual puede ser el techo y el potencial de revalorización en un par de años. Puede que Gamesa se quede corta al lado de estos chavaleh.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo a Gamesa, a lo largo del año, le metí tres buenos picotazos, para los dineros que yo muevo.



Poco hablais de FCC que esta al triple de cuando dimos el "go".


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Poco hablais de FCC que esta al triple de cuando dimos el "go".



Sí señor, lo cantó y se cumplió.
Yo ahí no entré, me quedé esperándolas más abajo.
Pero otros han cazado ahí. Me alegro de todas las ganancias de los compis.
Por cierto, ¿le ve más recorrido a TESLA? Ando dentro con +10% y quisiera estirar más.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Ene 2014)

FCC es otro pepinazo marca de la casa Janus inc.

Su presencia en el foro nos estimula y esperamos como agua de mayo su próximo "how to..." 
Esto de meter los billetes en el bolsillo de la gente le va a reportar un montón de amigos. Yo estoy deseando poder agradecérselo con un buen copazo cuando se tercie.


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> FCC es otro pepinazo marca de la casa Janus inc.
> 
> Su presencia en el foro nos estimula y esperamos como agua de mayo su próximo "how to..."
> Esto de meter los billetes en el bolsillo de la gente le va a reportar un montón de amigos. Yo estoy deseando poder agradecérselo con un buen copazo cuando se tercie.



Creo que somos muchos los que le debemos un homenaje al Maestro Janus.


----------



## vermer (18 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Poco hablais de FCC que esta al triple de cuando dimos el "go".



No entré en aquel viaje (ni en la mayoría) pero la aventura solar no se quedó corta. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.... y al maestro.

Al respecto espero como agua de mayo sus valoraciones de empresas yanquis. Muy en especial del sector solar. Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ene 2014)

creo que la mejor forma de agradecerle a janus es, viendo los hilos que abre los findes, derribando el régimen 

o con una botella de vino

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 14:21 ----------

el sabadell yo no acabo de verlo claro por AT


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que la mejor forma de agradecerle a janus es, viendo los hilos que abre los findes, derribando el régimen
> 
> o con una botella de vino
> 
> ...



Yo creo q voy a olvidarme de Sabadell y Bankia y a redoblar en Gowex..


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ene 2014)

yo veo a ence para entrar esta semana a finales igual. opiniones?


----------



## decloban (18 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo veo a ence para entrar esta semana a finales igual. opiniones?



Entre el viernes a mercado, ahora a cruzar los dedos y a esperar


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ene 2014)

debe corregir un poco. como deoleo


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sí señor, lo cantó y se cumplió.
> Yo ahí no entré, me quedé esperándolas más abajo.
> Pero otros han cazado ahí. Me alegro de todas las ganancias de los compis.
> Por cierto, ¿le ve más recorrido a TESLA? Ando dentro con +10% y quisiera estirar más.



Aguanta con stop un 10% más abajo sobre el precio de cierre. Si lo suben, lo llevan hasta 250 usd. Está de moda y es supervalorada por todo el mundo. Realmente, más que la empresa lo que se valora es el talento de su dueño quien es capaz de conseguir cualquier negocio que se proponga. Basta que sea él quien esté al mando de la empresa para que se le de el margen de confianza necesario para que cualquier sueño en el negocio se cumpla.

Además, la van a comprar seguro.

Salvo que los números de los dos próximos quarters se caigan, lo llevan muy arriba. Está barata si lo comparas con Yelp, Pandora y demás así que lo pueden llevar hasta donde quieran. Si han hecho la burrada que han hecho con Netflix, Trulia, Zillow ............ con ésta más por el prestigio de Musk.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 23:05 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Creo que somos muchos los que le debemos un homenaje al Maestro Janus.



Que sea con buen humor y preparándose para luchar contra el establishment en España. We're gonna do our best.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 23:06 ----------




vermer dijo:


> No entré en aquel viaje (ni en la mayoría) pero la aventura solar no se quedó corta. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.... y al maestro.
> 
> Al respecto espero como agua de mayo sus valoraciones de empresas yanquis. Muy en especial del sector solar. Un saludo.



Coal as you know. We're gonna clinch a gorgeous deal.

We ready to fight!!!!

[YOUTUBE]TWYcSBHfPTQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 23:13 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Aguanta con stop un 10% más abajo sobre el precio de cierre. Si lo suben, lo llevan hasta 250 usd. Está de moda y es supervalorada por todo el mundo. Realmente, más que la empresa lo que se valora es el talento de su dueño quien es capaz de conseguir cualquier negocio que se proponga. Basta que sea él quien esté al mando de la empresa para que se le de el margen de confianza necesario para que cualquier sueño en el negocio se cumpla.
> 
> Además, la van a comprar seguro.
> 
> ...





Pues un próximo "How to ...." puede ser la inversión diversificada en algunos retailers usanos como JC Penney, Sears ......

Su problema es que necesitan tiempo para remodelar completamente su forma de hacer negocios y mientras tanto les están dando estopa. Pero saldrán adelante desde bastante abajo porque modelos comos los de Amazon han transformado muy rápido el negocio y a los retailers tradicionales les ha pillado en las nubes. Cuando se han dado cuenta ya estaban cuesta abajo y muy rápido.

Cambiarán su modelo de negocio y ahí vendrá el rebalanceo en el Enterprise Value (the reward scream!!!!!). Y tendremos subidas importantes, impresionantes, de reward. Sed pacientes y los ojos bien abiertos.

El que no se lo crea, que vea a Best Buy como consiguió multiplicar varias veces en un solo año y muy reciente teniendo el acoso de modelos como el de Amazon.


----------



## ... (18 Ene 2014)

Vaya temazo, Janus... :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2014)

... dijo:


> Vaya temazo, Janus... :Aplauso:



Bueno bueno .... aunque hay que aguantar a borregos que nos dicen que somos la juventud que no sirve de relevo a los viejunos instalados en el patrimonio creado en asumir deudas en una importante hiperinflación zulística y en el apesebramiento que les dan con nuestros impuestos.

Disfruta también el canicazo que tengo en la firma. La polla.

[YOUTUBE]VaiHTvifGt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (19 Ene 2014)

A dios lo que es de dios, al césar lo que es del césar, y al pepino lo que es del pepino.
Grande Janus, grandes sus recomendaciones y grande su musicón.

Les dejo un tema que a mí me encanta, a disfrutarlo, y si no les gusta a callar:
Scissor Sisters - Fire With Fire - YouTube
Y si van a leer algo, dejen la bolsa un rato y lean al más grande, Sir Charles Dickens y su David Copperfield. Emocionénse, ríanse, disfruten y tomen el aprendizaje que los más grandes novelistas nos ofrecen de la vida.

Y volviendo a la bolsa, Gowex, que se comentaba por atrás.
Que corra. Mientras suba, a disfrutar. 
Y otra cosa, ¿voy solito en MDF? Por fin ha empezado a subir, y creo que nos va a dar grandes alegrías.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Aguanta con stop un 10% más abajo sobre el precio de cierre. Si lo suben, lo llevan hasta 250 usd. Está de moda y es supervalorada por todo el mundo. Realmente, más que la empresa lo que se valora es el talento de su dueño quien es capaz de conseguir cualquier negocio que se proponga. Basta que sea él quien esté al mando de la empresa para que se le de el margen de confianza necesario para que cualquier sueño en el negocio se cumpla.
> 
> Además, la van a comprar seguro.
> 
> ...



Amazon es insuperable.

Hoy tenía que comprar un aparatejo. Las características técnicas ya las tenía decididas y sólo era buscar por precio.

He buscado y comparado precio durante 5 minutos ....... y lo he pillado en Amazón con login, búsqueda y realizar el pedido en 2 minutos.

360 leuros +2,99 puesto en casa. El resto de búsquedas eran todas más caras.

Los negocios tradicionales están muertos a medida que vayan muriendo los viejunos y las nuevas generaciones compren en Amazon porque durante toda su vida no han visto otra cosa.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bek1y2uiQGA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5y_KJAg8bHI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YxIiPLVR6NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> No se puede ir contra la irracionalidad. Por eso, poco cerebro y muchos ojos. No se trata de entender y sí de interpretar.
> 
> Dropbox raises about $250 mln at $10 bln valuation - The Wall Street Journal - MarketWatch



¿dropbox no está en los mercados no?


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Aguanta con stop un 10% más abajo sobre el precio de cierre. Si lo suben, lo llevan hasta 250 usd. Está de moda y es supervalorada por todo el mundo. Realmente, más que la empresa lo que se valora es el talento de su dueño quien es capaz de conseguir cualquier negocio que se proponga. Basta que sea él quien esté al mando de la empresa para que se le de el margen de confianza necesario para que cualquier sueño en el negocio se cumpla.
> 
> Además, la van a comprar seguro.
> 
> ...



Los retailers que sepan transformarse van a dar mucha pasta,son negocios donde no es facil meterse...La clave estara en las franquicias,canales online e integracion vertical.A penny la estoy siguiendo la pista.Otras dos :Morrison tiene un plan de expansion por reino unido centrado en dos areas(locales conveniencia-tipo mercadona,ventas online) y Tesco esta en mitad de una reestructuracion ,(Estos son como Tef tienen grasa para cortar de aqui hasta el dia del juicio final..pueden empezar a ampliar margenes) ojito porque van a por todas,han reconocido que su entrada en usa fue error.Es un sector muy facil de reestructurar,solo hace falta la vision adecuada en el momento indicado


----------



## burbujito1982 (19 Ene 2014)

hace una o dos semanas pregunté por Microsoft, pero nadie constestó, o por lo menos no ví ninguna respuesta. 

He estado bastante ocupado y leo el hilo en diagonal.

Pregunté porque desde que he tenido un Lumia 520 entre manos (el barato de los windowsphone) me parece que es un serio competidor para android. 

Y también, porque si para los medianamente maduritos Bill Puertas siempre fue la encarnación del mismísimo diablo, al lado de google me está pareciendo una hermanita de la caridad.

Debo decir también que desde hace unos años el Office no existe para mí, ya que intento hacer todo con software libre, pero también soy consciente de que profesionalmente windows (el sistema operativo) sigue siendo imprescindible.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿dropbox no está en los mercados no?



No cotiza. Es un levantamiento de fondos a través, supongo, de emisión de nuevas acciones o bien porque los dueños liquidan una parte de sus acciones para dar entrada a otros. Puede ser un mix de ambos porque la empresa necesita money para seguir financiando sus operaciones.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 01:39 ----------




burbujito1982 dijo:


> hace una o dos semanas pregunté por Microsoft, pero nadie constestó, o por lo menos no ví ninguna respuesta.
> 
> He estado bastante ocupado y leo el hilo en diagonal.
> 
> ...



El problema, pienso, es que quien prueba Google queda encantado y durante mucho tiempo la gente se ha iniciado con Android porque apenas había mercado para Windows en el móvil.

Microsoft es un empresón y tiene dinero para aburrir. Se enfrenta a un momento clave en la sucesión de Ballmer porque si el que venga nuevo, lo hace un poquito bien ........... el mercado se va disparar porque volverá la confianza en ellos. Su clave está en política de adquisiciones porque la innovación incremental y no es suficiente, necesitan innovación disruptiva, innovación exponencial y eso se compra y a precio de jabugo del bueno.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Un apunte con los retailers usanos de Janus.En el momento que la economia americana empiece a crecer con fuerza..."y ya hay indicios" el paro va a bajar bastante rapido (es una economia muy flexible) el dinero empezara a circular y los retailers mas castigados veran autenticas bocanadas de oxigeno via ingresos disparandose el valor de sus negocios.Uno no monta una cadena de distribucion con una marca consolidada en dos dias y eso cuando vienen las vacas gordas se paga

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 01:54 ----------

Sobre Microsoft tiene un potosi de efectivo,solo tienen un problema y es saber adaptarse a los tiempos que corren, el w8 ha sido un fracado aunque el germen de la idea a mi me parecer es todo un acierto ( pc-tablet-movil),ya sabeis como es ms un sistema bueno-malo-bueno.Ademas tenemos la compra de Nokia.La capacidad de generar efecutivo de google,ms y apple es sencillamente demoledora, juegan en otra division.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Un apunto al enfoque de Janus con los retailers.En el momento que la economia americana empiece a crecer con fuerza..."y ya hay indicios" el paro va a bajar bastante rapido (es una economia muy flexible) el dinero empezara a circular y los retailers mas castigados veran autenticas bocanadas de oxigeno via ingresos disparandose el valor de sus negocios.Uno no monta una cadena de distribucion con una marca consolidada en dos dias y eso cuando vienen las vacas gordas se paga
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 01:54 ----------
> 
> Microsoft tiene un potosi de efectivo,solo tienen un problema y es saber adaptarse a los tiempos que corren, el w8 ha sido un fracado aunque el germen de la idea a mi me parece un acierto (unir pc-tablet-movil) en un sistema fiable,ya sabeis como es ms un sistema bueno uno malo uno bueno




Así es, este año coincide que el mercado tira hacia abajo de ellos porque Amazon les come bocados muy grandes y rápido. Los retailers están mejorando mucho las ventas en los canales online pero parten de cifras pequeñas por lo que importantes tasas relativas de crecimiento ahí no compensan las bajadas en el negocio "en tienda". Por ello, están quemando mucho dinero y lo que el mercado valora es básicamente si el quemazón de dinero acabará o no con la caja antes de la recuperación de las cifras de negocio. El mercado teme mucho las ampliaciones de capital necesarias llegado ese caso ................ que además son muy dilutivas porque se hacen desde la necesidad y con una valoración muy baja por lo que diluciones del 50% apenas consiguen recaudar.

Para el verano podrían estar en fondo y rebotando. Tiempo, dame boom papi.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Yo casi todos los retailers que he visto...En un % muy alto van a enfocar sus ventas a canales online.Por muy buenos que sean en Amazon no creo que vayan a conseguir quedarse con toda la tarta,el mercado seguramente esta sobreactuando...Una cosa es vender libros o pequeños utensilios y otra muy diferente ropa o comida, pensarlo desde el enfoque de un español, de comprar naranjas por internet que es mas facil que tires del canal de mercadona o de amazon?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo casi todos los retailers que he visto...En un % muy alto van a enfocar sus ventas a canales online.Por muy buenos que sean en Amazon no creo que vayan a conseguir quedarse con toda la tarta,el mercado seguramente esta sobreactuando...Una cosa es vender libros o pequeños utensilios y otra muy diferente ropa o comida, pensarlo desde el enfoque de un español, de comprar naranjas por internet que es mas facil que tires del canal de mercadona o de amazon?



La guerra está montada claramente en el precio y ahí el canal juega mucho. Todos van al online de cabeza y ahí decide el precio.

Creo que muchos retailers usanos buscarán la diferenciación en el producto propio al estilo Hacendado Mercadona. De todas formas, el Amazon de unos años no se va a parecer mucho al de ahora.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La guerra está montada claramente en el precio y ahí el canal juega mucho. Todos van al online de cabeza y ahí decide el precio.
> 
> Creo que muchos retailers usanos buscarán la diferenciación en el producto propio al estilo Hacendado Mercadona. De todas formas, el Amazon de unos años no se va a parecer mucho al de ahora.



Mirate la ultima presentacion de Morrison,hablan justamente de esto,es muy interesante.Sigo pensando que todas las inversiones en canales online daran sus frutos (y justamente sera por la diferenciacion via producto y Amazon ahí no puede competir-Morrison quiere utilizar la imagen que tiene de vendedor de productos de primera calidad de fruta y verdura en tienda para trasladar esa misma imagen al canal online).El problema es que la bolsa quiere los resultados YA y si no los tiene manda los negocios al infierno (ej best buy), por suerte nuestra la paciencia no es una virtud que abunde en bolsa.


----------



## gargamelix (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La guerra está montada claramente en el precio y ahí el canal juega mucho. Todos van al online de cabeza y ahí decide el precio.
> 
> Creo que muchos retailers usanos buscarán la diferenciación en el producto propio al estilo Hacendado Mercadona. De todas formas, el Amazon de unos años no se va a parecer mucho al de ahora.



En esto del online Zara estuvo bastante despierta y en tiempo.

Quizá un parametro que os pueda dar la pista es el desempeño y la evolución que está teniendo el canal online en los distintos retailers que seguís, es bastante fácil de evaluar.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

esta semana me parece que estos van a aparecer a caballo


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Estos van de cabeza al abismo

http://www.datosmacro.com/deuda/grecia


----------



## egarenc (19 Ene 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Y volviendo a la bolsa, Gowex, que se comentaba por atrás.
Que corra. Mientras suba, a disfrutar. 
Y otra cosa, ¿voy solito en MDF? Por fin ha empezado a subir, y creo que nos va a dar grandes alegrías.[/QUOTE]

le acompaño desde los 4,8. Leí por ahí que este puede ser su año, sino recuerdo mal tenia proyectos confirmados hasta 2026.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 10:05 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Amazon es insuperable.
> 
> Hoy tenía que comprar un aparatejo. Las características técnicas ya las tenía decididas y sólo era buscar por precio.
> 
> ...



Lo bueno que tiene es que venden de todo y cuando intentas comprar algo aparecen siempre en primera pagina. En mi caso, tan solo les he comprado algún libro, en aparatejos electronicos siempre he encontrado alternativas mas económicas. Creo que la venta por internet todavía esta en sus inicios aqui, con lo que ello supone de potencial

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (19 Ene 2014)

Esta semans cuidado con los Stops, mucha volatilidad veo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 10:10 ----------

Pille la ola, me hubiese gystado ser mas agresivo, pero no me puedo quejar de las operaciones que hice en 2013. Ahora a disfrutar los ultimos coletazos de la subida.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (19 Ene 2014)

Janus el tema de Dan que has puesto y creo que pusiste el domingo pasado cada vez que la escucho me gusta mas. 

¿Eso que es un festival al aire libre?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, como ves los números de Gowex?

El potencial del negocio me parece enorme y me extraña que no se encuentre competidores fuertes. Pero al menos por ahora la caja que va a hacer este año y su crecimiento va a ser espectacular. La veremos en el MC este año? De seguir así sin duda. 

Tengo la sensación de que estamos en el principio de algo muy grande. Valoraría mucho la opinión de tus números!8:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Espera que se lo pregunto al pato
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yMhh4G752bA[/YOUTUBE]



Siguiendo este metodo y para dejar costancia comento que a no mucho tardar veo:


-Acciona a 55 euros, 14,6 % desde precio actual
-Sabadell a 2,3, 10,5% desde precio actual
-Acerinox a 10,9, 10,x% desde precio actual


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus el tema de Dan que has puesto y creo que pusiste el domingo pasado cada vez que la escucho me gusta mas.
> 
> ¿Eso que es un festival al aire libre?



That's right!.

Está en Bélgica, a una hora en bus del aeropuerto sur de Bruselas.


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

Ya he hecho mi carrerita mañanera y me he sentado con tranquilidad a leer la prensa, acompañado de una cervecita del Lidl, unas patatas fritas y aceitunas con hueso resecas... de lo que no pondré foto ya que no me gusta presumir de opulencia.

La cuestión es que leyendo la prensa económica me ha empezado a entrar flojera. Está bien mentir un poco en base a decir medias verdades, que los medios sean un poco biased towards the politicians y tal, pero la realidad sigue muy jodida y esto puede dar un vuelco rápido.

- Deuda aumentada en más de 200.000M en dos años. Debemos unos 23.000€ por cabeza y los impuestos medios por asalariado son casi el 42% de lo que se gana. Aquí no se reactiva el consumo en años vista.

- Prima de riesgo bajando pero a la espera de que España declare su déficit, que puede estar por encima del 6,5% permitido. Y Dios nos coja confesaos como no lo den maquillado bien, que nos van a subir los intereses 200 puntos y bajar el IBEX otros 2000 en un plis plas.

- Euforia sobre el crecimiento futuro y dando ya todos los problemas económicos por estabilizados. Como si estabilizarse en el fondo del pozo en el que estamos sea gran cosa, hemos parado porque ya no podemos caer más. Lo importante será salir del mismo y no se ve nada que indique de momento que eso vaya a pasar.

- Veremos los balances de la banca, pero parece que la mora va a estar por encima del 14%, la real admitida sin maquillaje supera el 16%. Nuevos problemas para la banca que depende del mercado patrio, habrá beneficios este 2013 muy buenos en comparación al 2012, pero sólo porque para ello se han desecho de sus activos más valiosos que son cada vez más menguantes. Ya no hay para aguantar las pérdidas más de 3 trimestres

-Perspectivas de crecimiento real del empleo, es decir del nº de cotizantes a la SS ni las hay ni se las espera después de finalizada la campaña de navidad. Teniendo en cuenta que de los 100.000 nuevos contratados en diciembre, 53.000 eran sólo de Jaen para la campaña de la aceituna...

Pues eso, tengan cuidado ahí fuera y mucha cintura para ejecutar las plusvalías antes de que salten los SL.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 13:05 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> Siguiendo este metodo y para dejar costancia comento que a no mucho tardar veo:
> 
> 
> -Acciona a 55 euros, 14,6 % desde precio actual
> ...



Te cito para que quede constancia...
...y te juego una lata de atún de marca blanca a que dos de ellas habrán caído más de un 5% a final de mes.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves los números de Gowex?
> 
> El potencial del negocio me parece enorme y me extraña que no se encuentre competidores fuertes. Pero al menos por ahora la caja que va a hacer este año y su crecimiento va a ser espectacular. La veremos en el MC este año? De seguir así sin duda.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que estamos en el principio de algo muy grande. Valoraría mucho la opinión de tus números!8:



Lo siento pero no se dar un precio exacto de cuanto vale Gowex

GRUPO GOWEX (GOW:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

A dia de hoy a los precios actuales esta muy cara, pero es que al ritmo que crecen las ventas (a doble digito) dentro de dos años estará a su precio.

2010-38%
2011-34%
2012- 74%


En un solo año van a pasar de un per de 67 a 39

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/GOW-Lets_gowex

Aunque los gestores de metavalor apuestan por ella yo me veo incapaz de analizarla (y eso que utilizo sus servicios en el autobus)...cuando un negocio es tan bueno tarde o temprano la competencia hace acto de presencia, mientras tanto pues se hincharan a ganar pasta

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/metavalor_fianalisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013


----------



## sr.anus (19 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya he hecho mi carrerita mañanera y me he sentado con tranquilidad a leer la prensa, acompañado de una cervecita del Lidl, unas patatas fritas y aceitunas con hueso resecas... de lo que no pondré foto ya que no me gusta presumir de opulencia.
> 
> ...



de Enero?


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

efectiviwonder, final de enero


----------



## sarkweber (19 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> efectiviwonder, final de enero



Sr. Tono, sigue usted con sus ibertrolas? ienso:


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> Sr. Tono, sigue usted con sus ibertrolas? ienso:



media docena de miles


----------



## tarrito (19 Ene 2014)

anoche vi el Lobo de Wall Street y éso sí son Coooongaaaassss  
nada que ver con la bankieras del hilo :ouch:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento pero no se dar un precio exacto de cuanto vale Gowex
> 
> GRUPO GOWEX (GOW:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Es que yo entiendo que la cotizacion de una empresa en bolsa no depende únicamente de sus ingresos sino de las expectativas que genera. Y en este caso seguramente el precio en bolsa esta inflado dada la caja que hace a día de hoy, pero puede ser muy bajó dadas las expectativas.

En cualquier caso va a dar que hablar seguro. Y su desembarco en China va a ser interesante. Gracias Ponzi, tendré en cuenta lo que me dices.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

tono perderá la apuesta. acx no caerá. sab sí. la otra creo que no.

eso sí. lo que ha puesto es la realidad. venga esos resultados los bancos!!


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono perderá la apuesta. acx no caerá. sab sí. la otra creo que no.
> 
> eso sí. lo que ha puesto es la realidad. venga esos resultados los bancos!!



hablar por hablar es tontería, ponga su apuesta


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es que yo entiendo que la cotizacion de una empresa en bolsa no depende únicamente de sus ingresos sino de las expectativas que genera. Y en este caso seguramente el precio en bolsa esta inflado dada la caja que hace a día de hoy, pero puede ser muy bajó dadas las expectativas.
> 
> En cualquier caso va a dar que hablar seguro. Y su desembarco en China va a ser interesante. Gracias Ponzi, tendré en cuenta lo que me dices.



Mas que de los ingresos es de como esta creciendo el negocio, un 70% en un solo año es una locura.Mientras siga creciendo a este ritmo y siga sin competencia seguira subiendo.Cuanto mas crecen mas rentables se vuelven,si siguen asi una de dos o acaban comprados o entra la competencia.No es lo mismo valorar ibe o tef que esto, gowex hace un año debia valer 150 mill ahora entre 300-400 y si sigue asi dentro de 2 años pues rondara los 1000-1300 mill.Piensa que ya cotiza a 1100 mill es decir estas comprando la gowex de dentro de dos años,eso tiene sus riesgos.


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te cito para que quede constancia...
> ...y te juego una lata de atún de marca blanca a que dos de ellas habrán caído más de un 5% a final de mes.



¿Estas poniendo en duda la palabra del pato Lucio? Mira que es muy amigo del mono.

http://www.novatostradingclub.com/desarrollo/la-venganza-del-mono/

Da por perdida la lata de atún de la zona FAO-61


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> hablar por hablar es tontería, ponga su apuesta



me rajo. rectifico. sab y ana sí que guanearán. soy una gallina. necesito mi latún para el futuro. algunos os pasais con las apuestas


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas que de los ingresos es de como esta creciendo el negocio, un 70% en un solo año es una locura.Mientras siga creciendo a este ritmo y siga sin competencia seguira subiendo.Cuanto mas crecen mas rentables se vuelven,si siguen asi una de dos o acaban comprados o entra la competencia.



El problema que le veo es que no tienen tecnología propia y ni siquiera la idea es de ellos por lo que cuando entre la competencia irán a cuchillo.

Supongo que lo que buscan es crecer mucho rápidamente para forzar su compra por algunos de los grandes.


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

Acciona y Sabadell efectivamente Ane, están a un nivel especulativo peligroso y a la mínima que el IBEX retroceda a finales de mes van a ser de las más castigadas.

Pero deseo por supuesto que antes la conga del sabadell se salga con muchas plusvis


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El problema que le veo es que no tienen tecnología propia y ni siquiera la idea es de ellos por lo que cuando entre la competencia irán a cuchillo.
> 
> Supongo que lo que buscan es crecer mucho rápidamente para forzar su compra por algunos de los grandes.



Son tan rentables que me cuesta creer que sigan con el mismo status quo durante mucho tiempo,pienso que o les lanzan una opa o entrara la competencia a cuchillo.No me gusta comprar expectativas aunque es divertido siempre ver negocios que crecen al 50%-70% cada año.Me sientoas comodo con negocios mas predecibles


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

yo aparte de los que estoy ATando. intentaré entrar otra vez en nat-ntc y acx-cemen en algún retroceso.

cemen sube porque sube fcc.lo veo.

ence para final de semana y alguno más hay


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

Estoy por crear un hilo paralelo para los que operamos a medio plazo. Entrar en este hilo me provoca envidias y avaricia


----------



## Tono (19 Ene 2014)

son avaricias sanas


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> son avaricias sanas



También debo decir que se me pasan rápido


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2014)

Acerca de gowex, he leído varios rumores en rankia, hay un hilo con gente bien informada. Dicen que planean aterrizar en el nasdaq en breve, y que posiblemente hagan un split de las acciones. De opa no he leído nada, aunque supongo que no es descartable. 
Alguien se moja a decir qué pasaría con el precio de gowex si llegase telefónica o google o un gigante similar y desembolsase?


----------



## egarenc (19 Ene 2014)

bueno, vamos a ver que tal está


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Acerca de gowex, he leído varios rumores en rankia, hay un hilo con gente bien informada. Dicen que planean aterrizar en el nasdaq en breve, y que posiblemente hagan un split de las acciones. De opa no he leído nada, aunque supongo que no es descartable.
> Alguien se moja a decir qué pasaría con el precio de gowex si llegase telefónica o google o un gigante similar y desembolsase?



Cuidado con rankia porque si en burbuja abundan los siempre bajistas allí son siempre alcistas y amantes del AF.

Generalinzando


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Janus,

desde un plano estratégico ya tengo prácticamente decidida la cartera a medio plazo. Uno de los Sectores que tengo ya decidido es el carbón usano.

Básicamente estoy manejando 2 escenarios para esta porción de la cartera y los quería compartir para ver otros puntos de vista:

*1. Escenario menos agresivo:* Sería meter 28k€ en BTU y otros 18K€ en ANR. Puedo permitirme esperar más de 8 años hasta ver un hype que haga x3 en BTU (hasta casi los 60$) y x6 en ANR(hasta casi los 36$). Si el carbón usano llega a sobrevivir, los hypes hasta esos valores los veo muy probables .... pero hay que sobrevivir al Shale Gas. *Estaríamos hablando de 146K$ en plusvis brutas* y a descontar al menos un 40% de inflación.

*2. Escenario más agresivo:* Sería meter 28k€ en ANR y otros 18K€ en WLT. Puedo permitirme esperar más de 8 años hasta ver un hype que haga x6 en WLT (hasta casi los 80$) y x6 en ANR(hasta casi los 36$). Si el carbón usano llega a sobrevivir, los hypes hasta esos valores los veo muy probables .... pero hay que sobrevivir al Shale Gas. *Estaríamos hablando de 230K$ en plusvis brutas* y a descontar al menos un 40% de inflación.

Me puedo permitir esperar el tiempo que sea necesario aunque soy consciente de ser una inversión de alto riesgo por el tipo de activo (a poco que se siga la economía usana, allí ni dios da un duro por aquello que no sea Shale) aunque es cierto que cotiza a precios ridículos a Book Value. La probabilidad de palmar al menos un 70% de la inversión no es desdeñable

La duda que tengo es que lo que se apuesta es la superviviencia del sector y en este caso ambos escenarios van a ser susto o muerte. En caso de muerte poco me importa palmar un poco más o un poco menos (en caso de hacer BTU x 40% y ANR = WLT x 20%, el primer escenario sería una minusvalía de 31,2k$ y el segundo escenario sería una minusvalía de 36,8k$). Sin embargo en caso de susto, el primer escenario se va +146k$ de plusvis y el segundo escenario se va a 230k$ de plusvis.

Casi que me inclino de cabeza a por el segundo escenario.

*¿cómo lo ves?
*

ANR - Desde un punto de vista técnico, si el sector sobrevivie, veo relativamente sencillo que escale hasta los 36$ que son el suelo entre los máximos de 2010 y 2011. Muy alejados quedan los 120 de 2008 que no los volveremos a ver.

BTU - Similar a lo anterior y el target sigue estando debajo de los máximos de 2011.

WLT - Similar a lo anterior y el target sigue estando muy por abajo de los 140$ de 2011 y del enorme hueco de ruptura a la baja de 2011. Prácticamente está cotizando en mínimos históricos.

Para ser conscientes del nivel de apuesta que se trata: _The Obama administration in September announced regulations setting strict limits on the amount of carbon pollution that can be generated by any new U.S. power plant. The proposed regulations, which the coal industry has vowed to fight, would make it nearly impossible to build a new U.S. coal plant without using carbon emission-capturing technology that power producers say is unproven and uneconomical_.

La entrada por técnico obviously 8:


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> desde un plano estratégico ya tengo prácticamente decidida la cartera a medio plazo. Uno de los Sectores que tengo ya decidido es el carbón usano.
> 
> ...




Puff, voy a hacer una excepción en mi comportamiento cañero hacia tí. Veo que te has humanizado a base de ostias en el catacrock por lo que .....

Yo tengo 5,000 ANR y 10,000 ACI. El rational de mi inversión (por decir algo ya que el cerebro no sirve para esto de la inversión) es:

-Meter bajo mi creencia de que el reward está en el rebalanceo del Enterprise Value. Ambos valores están con un mix equity / deuda muy muy por debajo de uno. Ambos valores cotizan muy poco sobre ventas. Ambos valores tienen caja suficiente y Arch tiene la deuda desplazada al 2018. Ambos valores con candidatos a recuperar dividendo cuando escampe. Para mí ambos valores tienen la mejor proporción r/r.

Si te fijas, viene a ser un 55% vs. 45% de inversión en cada valor. Esto es así por si una de ellas quebrara.

Mi escenario de inversión es rescatar el 50% de la inversión o el 350%. A eso voy. Tampoco tienen que ser necesarios tantos años, el 2018 o 2019 puede ser más que suficiente. Para ello, es importante lo siguiente:
-El negro sale de la Casa Blanca en 3 años y no puede ser reelegido. Quien le suceda tiene que ser mejor para el carbón y si son los republicanos ni te cuento.
-Importantes avances tecnológicos para minorar emisiones.
-El gas no estará tan regalado porque los extractores también querrán ganar dinero.
-Recuperación económica usana basada en el producto made in usa. Eso tirará de la industria. Es algo que van a hacer porque así quieren que sea.
-Reordenación de los negocios carboneros de los coal-miners cerrando aquello más costoso y menos eficiente en costes.

En este panorama, no me gustan Peabody porque es el líder del mercado y tiene una valoración alta en miles de millones de USD. El resto de empresas de las que estamos hablando también son líderes. Walter no me gusta nada porque al igual que James River Coal tiene un riesgo notable de quiebra.

Mi estrategia se complementará doblando la inversión bien si baja un 40% sobre precios de ahora (tengo definida una estrategia multi-compra por tramos) o durante la subida.

Otro tema importante, no conviene utilizar CFDs apalancados porque aunque uno queda protegido completamente de la fluctuación de la divisa (como he comentado y explicado en detalle en varias ocasiones) el coste de fees de custodia etc.... durante varios años es importante. Entonces solo queda irse a ING Direct o algo así (el fee de compraventa no es ningún regalo dicho sea) y estar sujeto al movimiento del eurodolar. Considero que el eurodolar ahora está bien para el dolar sobre todo si la economía usana es la que primero arranca como está sucediendo. En caso contrario, no pasa nada porque la debilidad del dolar favorece las exportaciones y las mineras usanas están focalizándose en la exportación a Asia.

Por último, no hay que molerse los sesos pensando en si conviene el thermal, el met ...... Va todo junto en el mismo paquete.


*Si entras por técnico, te vas a perder la mitad de esos números que has escrito :: y si te sale mal entonces pencarás desde más arriba.
*


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

Hola Bertok,

yo me guío más por los AT, por eso considero que no creo que haya que esperar 8 años. Viendo los gráficos en semanal:

ACI, ya no está bajista de LP

ANR, pronto se sabrá (está tocando ya la directriz bajista)

WLT, bajista LP, pero puede ser la más interesante, pues seguirá a las demás y a nivel de movimientos, es la más agresiva

Saludos




bertok dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> desde un plano estratégico ya tengo prácticamente decidida la cartera a medio plazo. Uno de los Sectores que tengo ya decidido es el carbón usano.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Puff, voy a hacer una excepción en mi comportamiento cañero hacia tí. Veo que te has humanizado a base de ostias en el catacrock por lo que .....
> 
> Yo tengo 5,000 ANR y 10,000 ACI. El rational de mi inversión (por decir algo ya que el cerebro no sirve para esto de la inversión) es:
> 
> ...



Había pensado ACI en vez de Walter pero se comporta tan débil por técnico que no sé ....

Es importante que el Gas Natural suba a los 5-6 USD.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 16:38 ----------




casconet dijo:


> Hola Bertok,
> 
> yo me guío más por los AT, por eso considero que no creo que haya que esperar 8 años. Viendo los gráficos en semanal:
> 
> ...



Decía lo de los 8 años por expresar que puedo esperar el tiempo que sea necesario.

Me saldría con el hype.

A ANR la veo la más fuerte con diferencia


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

si nos ponemos así, arcelor sigue siendo bajista


----------



## amago45 (19 Ene 2014)

Sobre el carbón y los metales
Carbón, aluminio, acero, plata y oro | Market Timing


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Sobre el carbón y los metales
> Carbón, aluminio, acero, plata y oro | Market Timing



Después de leerme me pregunto si realmente ese sector es o va a se el mas fuerte.

El tecnológico también apuntas maneras.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Después de leerme me pregunto si realmente ese sector es o va a se el mas fuerte.
> 
> El tecnológico también apuntas maneras.



Si la crisis no ha pasado, y repunta, el alimenticio sigue siendo menos malo, aunque venga de subidas. Y ahora llega el consumo parado a Francia y Holanda, y las grandes están en Francia a saco


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si la crisis no ha pasado, y repunta, el alimenticio sigue siendo menos malo, aunque venga de subidas. Y ahora llega el consumo parado a Francia y Holanda, y las grandes están en Francia a saco



El sector de la alimentación europeo esta tocando techo, ahora no puedo poner el grafico, así que por ahora yo no lo tocaría incluida Viscofan


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

*Watch list*

Buenas tardes amigos,

comparto ahora algunos gráficos, en escala semanal, de empresas europeas que he añadido a mi watch list 'técnico'.

Se trata de cotizaciones e*n general masacradas* en los ultimos años, que parece que están en proceso de congestión, algunas ya están rebotando o están a punto de hacerlo. En general no se trata de 'chicharros'.

De momento estoy dentro de Imtech, Nyrstar, Orange, Bekaert, KPN, Aixtron, Veolia:

Espero que alguna os sea de utilidad Saludos

Primera parte:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El sector de la alimentación europeo esta tocando techo, ahora no puedo poner el grafico, así que por ahora yo no lo tocaría incluida Viscofan



El techo, como el suelo, es cuestión de una rayita que se rompe por otra rayita ::


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

Segunda parte del watch list:








casconet dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos,
> 
> comparto ahora algunos gráficos, en escala semanal, de empresas europeas que he añadido a mi watch list 'técnico'.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

de esa lista de graficos, solo 6 son aceptables para mí, ateniéndonos al aumento de volumen


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El techo, como el suelo, es cuestión de una rayita que se rompe por otra rayita ::



Totalmente de acuerdo pero prefiero que llegue la rayita y meterme en aquellos que tienen subida libre 

P.D. Aunque a veces hagamos una excepción, ya tu sabes.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

Con el carbon yo me andaria con cuidado,a excepcion de 2-3 empresas que estan aguantando el chaparron mas que nada por su tamaño y caja ,el resto lo estan pasando realmente mal.El ejemplo mas claro james.


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de esa lista de graficos, solo 6 son aceptables para mí, ateniéndonos al aumento de volumen



Me alegro que hayan 6 que te parezcan interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> bueno, vamos a ver que tal está



la ostia puta, joder que desparrame y llevo media hora de película ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2014)

¿Las veis online, las películas?


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> la ostia puta, joder que desparrame y llevo media hora de película ::::::



Aun no has visto nada.Es tal la sobredosis de drogas y boobs que es recomendable no verla del tiron.Aun me pregunto que se le pasaria por la cabeza a Scorssese...si si ese mismo que hizo infiltrados,taxi driver o gans of new york


----------



## adek (19 Ene 2014)

casconet dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos,
> 
> comparto ahora algunos gráficos, en escala semanal, de empresas europeas que he añadido a mi watch list 'técnico'.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ven CBK DBK y Royal? Estoy por salirme de Gamesa y Citigroup y meter las plusvis en algo a largo. Saludos y ricas plusvalías


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2014)

Una pregunta, vais a seguir entrando en bolsa a pesar de saber que puede desplomarse en breve? También puede seguir la impresora ad-infinitum y seguir hinchándose la cosa, nunca se sabe...


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Las veis online, las películas?



download for free ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

DBK no era el peor banco de Europa en riesgo o algo así?

edito, era el DANSKE


----------



## amago45 (19 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Las veis online, las películas?




Pecata, pruebe aquí ... ... :8::8::8:




bankiero dijo:


> Ver El lobo de Wall Street (The Wolf of Wall Street) (2013) Online - Pelicula Online Gratis
> Una buena película para soñar con mucho dinero. :fiufiu:


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Una pregunta, vais a seguir entrando en bolsa a pesar de saber que puede desplomarse en breve? También puede seguir la impresora ad-infinitum y seguir hinchándose la cosa, nunca se sabe...



Hombre, desplome parece que tendrá que haber alguno, aunque estamos en el mercado más alcista, que yo recuerde, desde la burbuja .com

Lo bueno es que por ejemplo hay muchas oportunidades como por ejemplo esta, que está a punto de salir de la congestión: Tubos reunidos


----------



## adek (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Una pregunta, vais a seguir entrando en bolsa a pesar de saber que puede desplomarse en breve? También puede seguir la impresora ad-infinitum y seguir hinchándose la cosa, nunca se sabe...



Como dicen por ahí, yo tengo el culo más apretao que el tornillo de un submarino con eso de los cisnes negros y una posible corrección a traición, pero también es cierto que soy un cobarde pecador de la pradera y que me asusto con un estornudo (como inversor soy más conservador que el tío Gilito).
El otro día me decía un asesor de banca privada que sus clientes están poniendo "de forma proactiva" (sic) el 40% de sus activos en RV, y que a esto le queda aún un buen trecho y que hay que olvidarse la RF para una laaaarga temporada.

Ni idea, tú.

Salud y plusvalía si se tercian


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

Deshaciendo posiciones en siderurgia:
La siderurgia dice que la reforma eléctrica generará pérdidas


ahora, bankia:
el año pasado de todo el crédito que coincidió, 14.900 es NUEVO, de los que casi 12.000 millones a empresas

De los 31.538 préstamos concedidos al conjunto de empresas, el 84% se destinó a financiar a pymes y autónomos, con un total de 9.975 y 16.569 operaciones, respectivamente. El resto de los 4.994 créditos se firmaron con grandes empresas.

No obstante, *el mayor volumen de financiación lo recibieron las grandes empresas, *con 8.962 millones de euros, muy por encima del crédito destinado a *las pymes (2.188 millones) y a los autónomos (711 millones).*

Los 14.903 millones de nueva financiación concedida por el banco suponen un incremento de cerca del 50% sobre los 10.000 millones que la entidad se había marcado como objetivo al inicio del pasado ejercicio.

El Plan Estratégico 2012-2015 de la entidad establece la concesión de 51.700 millones de nuevo crédito en el trienio, con una especial atención a la financiación a empresas, a las que tiene previsto destinar 43.500 millones.


----------



## Klendathu (19 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Las veis online, las películas?



Sip, yo las veo en panaclips.com bastante bien por cierto (en este momento viendo Frankenstein Theory:ouch

Janus y Bertok , muchas gracias por vuestras reflexiones sobre el carbon usano, estoy muy interesado en el tema. A lp supongo que ing es mejor por las comisiones pero no puedes poner stop loss en mercados extranjeros y eso es demasiada fe para mi. ¿Con que broker operais vosotros?

Casconet, llevo 2 de las que has comentado KPN y E.on (que acabaron la semana pasada un poco fofas por cierto), me alegra tener por aqui un compañero en KPN.

Saludos


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

Cuánto presta bankia en total, es para ver el volumen de refinanciaciones para ocultar la mora.

Siendo malos, en 3 años, si la morosidad de empresas es de un 10%, pongamos que de este crédito nuevo, tras la mora y concursos varios, recupera el 50% del moroso pasado a perdido. 

son más de 1000 kilos de perdidas 

frente a intereses de 15.000, unos 2000 de ganancia


la pregunta es: POR QUÉ no se presta más?  Porque la realidad es que ese 10% de mora es mentira, es mucho más elevado, y se oculta con refinanciaciones. Aquí y en todos.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Las veis online, las películas?



Watch lobo Wall Street DVDSCR SCREEN sant1 avi


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

casconet dijo:


> Hombre, desplome parece que tendrá que haber alguno, aunque estamos en el mercado más alcista, que yo recuerde, desde la burbuja .com
> 
> Lo bueno es que por ejemplo hay muchas oportunidades como por ejemplo esta, que está a punto de salir de la congestión: Tubos reunidos




aún puede corregir otro trimestre para abajo, no?


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

Como hice el año pasado, pongo mi previsión para los principales indices RV:

IBEX: Objetivo 12.000, probablemente este año


SP500: Objetivo 2100, probablemente este año


Eurostoxx: objetivo 3500, probablemente este año



Del resto de índices, me llama la atención la proyección del DAX, es el más alcista con diferencia, proyección a 14.000. Eso significa que DBK, EON, RWE se tendrán que poner las pilas pero bien



Saludos y buenas plusvalías


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no has visto nada.Es tal la sobredosis de drogas y boobs que es recomendable no verla del tiron.Aun me pregunto que se le pasaria por la cabeza a Scorssese...si si ese mismo que hizo infiltrados,taxi driver o gans of new york



joder que locura, una puta obra maestra ::::::


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder que locura, una puta obra maestra ::::::



Yo hubiese cambiado el nombre por :"Resacon en wall street".Para pasar el rato esta entretenida,salen drogas que no habia oido en mi vida


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Sip, yo las veo en panaclips.com bastante bien por cierto (en este momento viendo Frankenstein Theory:ouch
> 
> Janus y Bertok , muchas gracias por vuestras reflexiones sobre el carbon usano, estoy muy interesado en el tema. A lp supongo que ing es mejor por las comisiones pero no puedes poner stop loss en mercados extranjeros y eso es demasiada fe para mi. ¿Con que broker operais vosotros?
> 
> ...



Medio - Largo plazo con ING por el tema de la custodia.

A 4-5 años termina siendo mucho dinero en otro broker.


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aún puede corregir otro trimestre para abajo, no?



Aunque en esto de la bolsa lo de las corazonadas no sirven de nada, creo que TRG va a romper por arriba este trimestre. Son ya 4 años de congestión. Además mira que el volumen se está activando, ¿la ves interesante?

Saludos

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 18:04 ----------

[


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

casconet dijo:


> Aunque en esto de la bolsa lo de las corazonadas no sirven de nada, creo que TRG va a romper por arriba este trimestre. Son ya 4 años de congestión. Además mira que el volumen se está activando, ¿la ves interesante?
> 
> Saludos



pues yo iba a volver a entrar en ACX y mirar tubacex para dentro de poco en la corrección, pero es que leyendo lo de la luz y su precio, va a provocar que se paren plantas y se entre en pérdidas en muchas... no me extrañaría

hay que joderse


----------



## casconet (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Medio - Largo plazo con ING por el tema de la custodia.
> 
> A 4-5 años termina siendo mucho dinero en otro broker.




Abrete una cuenta en interactivebrokers y olvidate de las salvajes comisiones de los brokers hispanos, saludos

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 18:07 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo iba a volver a entrar en ACX y mirar tubacex para dentro de poco en la corrección, pero es que leyendo lo de la luz y su precio, va a provocar que se paren plantas y se entre en pérdidas en muchas... no me extrañaría
> 
> hay que joderse



Es que con la electricidad y el suelo más caros de Europa, me pregunto cuántas empresas industriales podrán salir adelante


----------



## Geyperman (19 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Las veis online, las películas?



Yo soy mas de bajarlas en utorrent y verlas plan tele grande y sofá cómodo. Pero jamás en screener. Prefiero esperar unos meses al hd.


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Yo soy mas de bajarlas en utorrent y verlas plan tele grande y sofá cómodo. Pero jamás en screener. Prefiero esperar unos meses al hd.



Tracker privado de hd + nas synology + raspberry pi + xbmc + sofá

No hay nada que supere eso.


----------



## credulo (19 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Una pregunta, vais a seguir entrando en bolsa a pesar de saber que puede desplomarse en breve? También puede seguir la impresora ad-infinitum y seguir hinchándose la cosa, nunca se sabe...



Yo estoy dentro pero ya he llegado a mi límite. Con el dedo acariciando el sello y ajustando stop profits, pero dejando correr las ganancias.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Para los que lleven Arch Coal


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

casconet dijo:


> Abrete una cuenta en interactivebrokers y olvidate de las salvajes comisiones de los brokers hispanos, saludos
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 18:07 ----------
> 
> ...




por eso tubacex se piraba a cantabria, no por la mano de obra. suelo y electricidad, que es más cara aquí



decloban dijo:


> Tracker privado de hd + nas synology + raspberry pi + xbmc + sofá
> 
> No hay nada que supere eso.




estoy tentado de un raspberry pi, pero para trastear con otras cosas.... qué tal va?

la idea


----------



## decloban (19 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por eso tubacex se piraba a cantabria, no por la mano de obra. suelo y electricidad, que es más cara aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo solo lo utilizo para el xbmc conectado a la tv por hdmi y manejarlo con el mando de la tv. Lo reproduce todo incluso 3D.

Hay gente que lo utiliza como cliente BitTorrent por su bajo consumo. Como cliente para xbmc para mi es la mejor opción.

Depende el uso que le quieras dar hay placas con mejores especificaciones y al mismo precio que la raspberry pi.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ene 2014)

ACX para largo, aunque esta semana corrija


----------



## tarrito (19 Ene 2014)

bueno!
ya tenemos el conosimiento de lo que es una buena Coooonngaaaaa ... ahora un par de valores para por los menos un x2 :Baile: 

Janus y Don Pepito, si hacen el favor de cantar algo y tal :baba:


por eso no vemos mucho al Jato últimamente


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ,salen drogas que no habia oido en mi vida


----------



## Geyperman (19 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Tracker privado de hd + nas synology + raspberry pi + xbmc + sofá
> 
> No hay nada que supere eso.



Mande? Que idioma es eso? Yo es que soy de letras. Sólo he entendido sofá Jajaja.


----------



## McFly (19 Ene 2014)

He estado echándole un ojo a Gowex y me ha parecido muy interesante, y sobre todo la evolución....he metido orden de compra de 300 títulos ..... Tiene muy buena pinta....aunque parece cara si sigue subiendo se hará un split pronto....me ha gustado mucho...compro 300 y me olvido de ellas...creo q lo de meter ineternet gratis en las ciudades es algo q en cuanto nos recuperemos un poco los ayuntamientos se van a lanzar a hacer y además tiene una proyección internacional del carajo....creo q es un caballo ganador


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder que locura, una puta obra maestra ::::::



La mejor película que he visto sobre los excesos de Wall Street.

Leonardo Di Caprio en su mejor interpretación y espero que se lleve el puto Oscar.

Su papel no se borda en unos meses, éste ha sido un fies de la hostia ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amazon es insuperable.



Teclado inalámbrico más mouse, 10 euros más barato en Xtremmedia que en Amazon y entrega según lo pactado.

Mirad bien y comparad cuando realicéis vuestras compras, Amazon no regala nada.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Teclado inalámbrico más mouse, 10 euros más barato en Xtremmedia que en Amazon y entrega según lo pactado.
> 
> Mirad bien y comparad cuando realicéis vuestras compras, Amazon no regala nada.



Tito Bertok mira y remira antes de soltar la panoja ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Poco hablais de FCC que esta al triple de cuando dimos el "go".



¿qué se cuenta, barrunta........ con Bejar?

todavía queda reward? yo estoy en 19.5€ con pocas


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

Enorme:

Con el viento se limpia el trigo y los vicios con el castigo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

Ayer vi a Di Caprio y la peli me pareció aburrida, muchas lumis y poco argumento. Hoy he visto Capitán Phillips, bastante mejor que la anterior.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 21:41 ----------

Por cierto, corto en horos papel (largo en físico). SL a punto de saltar esta madrugada en el máximo que lo llevará a precios de noviembre. El chiringuito se les está cayendo a los banksters. Please, fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué se cuenta, barrunta........ con Bejar?
> 
> todavía queda reward? yo estoy en 19.5€ con pocas



La parte sustancial de la panoja ya está recogida. El dinero ha vuelto al valor y la empresa creo que está igual de comprometida que antes.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 21:42 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ayer vi a Di Caprio y la peli me pareció aburrida, muchas lumis y poco argumento. Hoy he visto Capitán Phillips, bastante mejor que la anterior.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 21:41 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, corto en horos papel (largo en físico). SL a punto de saltar esta madrugada en el máximo que lo llevará a precios de noviembre. El chiringuito se les está cayendo a los banksters. Please, fasten your seatbelts.



El único superviviente es muy buena.


----------



## Namreir (19 Ene 2014)

Y esta semana sigue la orgia alcista o toca correccion?

Llegamos a los 11.000 a razon de 100 puntillos al dia?

O batacazo por debajo de los 10.200?

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 21:54 ----------

La intucion me dicde que batacazo, el cerebro me dice que ni de coña, que enchufaran la nueva impresora turbo a seguir de juerga.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y esta semana sigue la orgia alcista o toca correccion?
> 
> Llegamos a los 11.000 a razon de 100 puntillos al dia?
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo tiene información más que se sobra. Que siga la fiesta hasta que reviente


Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - Final abrupto de la política monetaria

*Final abrupto de la política monetaria*
Juan Laborda 18-01-2014

Los principales Bancos Centrales occidentales, capitaneados por la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos, vienen implementando desde el estallido de la actual crisis sistémica una política monetaria no convencional. Además de rebajar los tipos de interés oficiales prácticamente al 0% han expandido el tamaño de sus balances. Se trata de la percepción errónea de que inundando de dinero al sistema se reactivará el ciclo económico. Sin embargo, en una crisis por endeudamiento, o recesión de balances, como la actual, la política monetaria es totalmente inefectiva.
Lo peor no es que en sí misma esta política monetaria sea inefectiva a la hora de reactivar el ciclo económico real, sino que además genera efectos tremendamente perversos. A pesar de ello, la mayoría de los economistas y académicos han aplaudió y aún siguen aplaudiendo una política monetaria nociva, que nos va a llevar al mayor colapso coordinado de los mercados financieros de la historia. La razón es muy sencilla, no han entendido el papel de la deuda y la naturaleza endógena del dinero en la actual crisis sistémica. Por eso, confunden los síntomas de la expansión monetaria de los Bancos Centrales, el aumento del precio de los activos financieros e inmobiliarios, con signos de una recuperación sostenible del crecimiento económico real.
En un entorno donde el activo seguro apenas ofrece rentabilidad, se fuerza a los inversores a buscar rendimientos a toda costa, incentivando la toma de riesgos excesivos. Como consecuencia se generan tremendas inflaciones de activos –financieros e inmobiliarios- donde los precios de los mismos suben de manera irracional, apoyados en argumentos peregrinos. En este contexto, los bancos, la mayoría de ellos insolventes, asumen importantes riesgos en sus apuestas bajo la confianza de que si al final las cosas iban mal, las autoridades monetarias los rescataran, como hasta ahora ha pasado.

*Los bancos centrales, elementos peligrosos*
En realidad, desde la crisis de distintos países emergentes en el período 1997-1998, los Bancos Centrales, temerosos de caer en un proceso de deflación por endeudamiento, se han dedicado a gestionar el riesgo, implementando una política monetaria preventiva de estabilización que genera un tremendo problema de riesgo moral, porque al final los inversores terminan incrementando aún más su apetito por el riesgo, aumentando su apalancamiento, haciendo todavía más vulnerable a la economía global.
Desde el punto de vista de la valoración, se modifica el perfil temporal de los rendimientos de los activos mobiliarios e inmobiliarios, inflándolos hiperbólicamente. Al final estas exuberancias irracionales acaban pinchándose, pero cuando estallan, pensemos en nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria, terminan provocando recesiones-depresiones.
En la actual crisis sistémica, en vez de aprender y corregir los desequilibrios, básicamente reducir y reestructurar el tamaño del sistema bancario acorde con la economía real, se inicia de nuevo una huida hacia adelante y se acuden a las expansiones cuantitativas de los balances de los Bancos Centrales. Éstos aumentan el tamaño de sus balances considerablemente, bien financiando bancos zombis insolventes, o bien comprando en mercado secundario deuda pública o privada, y, si hiciera falta, bolsa. Los Bancos Centrales se convierten en la nueva centrifugadora del riesgo de mercado. Hemos pasado de la burbuja inmobiliaria y bancaria, a la madre de todas las burbujas. Pero estamos cerca que esta política monetaria explote a la par que se hunden los mercados financieros de riesgo.

*Un final abrupto*
La práctica totalidad de los activos financieros de riesgo están sobrevalorados, pero los inversores siguen estando excesivamente optimistas y complacientes. Sólo es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los mismos. En ese escenario emergerán todas las miserias de occidente, la descomunal deuda, privada y pública, y la insolvencia bancaria.
*Como consecuencia se activará un círculo infernal que se irá retroalimentando: crisis de deuda-crisis bancaria-deflación por endeudamiento. El crecimiento económico se hundirá, la recesión se intensificará con fuerza. Solamente se salvarán aquellos países occidentales más ligados a la producción, y menos endeudados, aspectos que han ido unidos -Alemania, Austria, Países Nórdicos, Australia, o Canadá. España entrará en una triple recesión.*
Al final a esta situación se ha llegado por que desde los distintos gobiernos, organismos supranacionales y autoridades monetarias se ha protegido a una gerencia bancaria insolvente y a unos acreedores profesionales que no asumieron el riesgo de sus inversiones. Para ello han contado además con la inestimable ayuda de la mayoría de los economistas y académicos.
Desde finales de los 80 hasta principios de los 2000, muchos académicos notables intentaron reescribir la historia argumentando que fue la política monetaria y no la fiscal la que permitió a los Estados Unidos salir de la Gran Depresión. Para ello utilizaron el argumento de que la oferta monetaria se incrementó significativamente desde 1933 a 1936. Sin embargo, ninguno de estos académicos se tomó la molestia de mirar que ocurrió en el lado de los activos de los balances bancarios. Si lo hubiese hecho, ahora estarían temerosos, muy temerosos.


----------



## Namreir (19 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene información más que se sobra. Que siga la fiesta hasta que reviente
> 
> 
> Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - Final abrupto de la política monetaria
> ...



Y mientras tanto que nos quiten lo bailao.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

Janus, aún sigues JC Penney? Está de nuevo en mínimos. El Black Friday de este año ha sido muy flojo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> He estado echándole un ojo a Gowex y me ha parecido muy interesante, y sobre todo la evolución....he metido orden de compra de 300 títulos ..... Tiene muy buena pinta....aunque parece cara si sigue subiendo se hará un split pronto....me ha gustado mucho...compro 300 y me olvido de ellas...creo q lo de meter ineternet gratis en las ciudades es algo q en cuanto nos recuperemos un poco los ayuntamientos se van a lanzar a hacer y además tiene una proyección internacional del carajo....creo q es un caballo ganador



La bolsa por Carlos María: A vueltas con el MAB
Mirando el Atlas con Gowex, parece un indicador que le va bastante


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ene 2014)

Arcelor a pesar de que consiguió cerrar por encima de 13 no dejó una vela muy bonita el viernes. Entre eso y que todo dios la recomienda... estoy empezando a desconfiar aunque la veo fuerte.

Teniendo en cuenta la fiesta alcista que tenemos normalmente las inmobiliarias suelen ser al últimas en aparecer y me está tentando entrar en alguna. ¿Quabit? ¿Urbas? Ambas las veo en situación parecida.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, aún sigues JC Penney? Está de nuevo en mínimos. El Black Friday de este año ha sido muy flojo.



Por técnico va muy bien, en su pauta.

La situación es terrorífica pero por consumo de tiempo debe de dejar de caer en los próximos 6 meses. Lo mismo se la lleva a 4$ o más abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2014)

Bertok, pintame esa gráfica con el rsi, anda porfiplis con con sabor a nata!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, pintame esa gráfica con el rsi, anda porfiplis con con sabor a nata!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey





Le queda purga todavía

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 22:37 ----------

El mercado está para salir corriendo. Las sobrevaloraciones son más que evidentes y quedan reflejadas en el alejamiento de sus directrices alcistas.

Se pueden ver correcciones del 30% - 40% y todavía estarían alcistas.

Es muy infrecuente de ver situaciones tan extremas en los mercados.

Ejemplo: Google


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

Bankieros, gratz! ::

Deutsche Bank posts surprise Q4 loss as scandals weigh


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2014)

Si mantiene ese nivel, podría formarse una división rsi-precio... ienso:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

4th Season coming soon.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bankieros, gratz! ::
> 
> Deutsche Bank posts surprise Q4 loss as scandals weigh



Que eficientes que son para dar los resultados tan pronto, joder. :8: Así da gusto.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, aún sigues JC Penney? Está de nuevo en mínimos. El Black Friday de este año ha sido muy flojo.



Qué va!!!!, cante la salida con un pico de reward y avisé fuertemente que ojo que iba a bajar.

Déjala caer. Ya he generado un radar list de retailers usanos. Con el tiempo, ahí hay reward que ganar.


----------



## Namreir (19 Ene 2014)

Tiene pinta que mañana batacazo, o quizas no.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bankieros, gratz! ::
> 
> Deutsche Bank posts surprise Q4 loss as scandals weigh



señores, buen trade at 00:00. It's worth the risk.

Es una noticia muy importante. Los alemanes quieren limpiarse su arse para salir limpios. Eso quiere decir que no necesitarán una estrategia global europea y por lo tanto España quebrará.

Nos ponemos a ello.

[YOUTUBE]X9SbjB7mPEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> señores, buen trade at 00:00. It's worth the risk.



Do you mean shot shorts?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Do you mean shot shorts?



Exactly, un tracatrá de 2 dax grandes (5.000 euros cada 100 pipos). I say it again: It's worth the risk.

El mercado da media docena de trenes buenos al año y esos son los que marcan el año.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (19 Ene 2014)

Que??
Mañana salimos corriendo de posiciones en el chicharro del ibex o cogemos palomitas?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Que??
> Mañana salimos corriendo de posiciones en el chicharro del ibex o cogemos palomitas?



Que algunos aprieten los dientes, les van a sacar la metralla sin anestesia.


----------



## jjsuamar (19 Ene 2014)

McFly dijo:


> He estado echándole un ojo a Gowex y me ha parecido muy interesante, y sobre todo la evolución....he metido orden de compra de 300 títulos ..... Tiene muy buena pinta....aunque parece cara si sigue subiendo se hará un split pronto....me ha gustado mucho...compro 300 y me olvido de ellas...creo q lo de meter ineternet gratis en las ciudades es algo q en cuanto nos recuperemos un poco los ayuntamientos se van a lanzar a hacer y además tiene una proyección internacional del carajo....creo q es un caballo ganador



Respecto a lo Internet gratis, existen proyectos como el de onowifi para sus clientes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2014)

No sé si vamos a ver mucho movimiento, mañana es festivo en USA.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tiene pinta que mañana batacazo, o quizas no.



yo me quité casi todo natras, cementos, acerinoxes, tecnocomes... (por suerte en bastantes máximos del día) y no compré sabadelles ni bankias

sigo manteniendo que ahora bankia tiene 4 semanas de bajismo

me quedé con GAS y Prisa. nada más, a ver esta semana desde la barrera qué se puede pillar. igual ence o deoleo. depende evoluciones. igual natra y vertice a final de semana... o vocento mismo...


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2014)

Si no he sido el primero en abrir el corto, poco ha faltado.


----------



## @@strom (20 Ene 2014)

En los futuros por el momento nada excepcional.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

por recordar, DB el viernes hizo un -3% con la información privilegiada


e igual que está el escandalo del LIBOR, tenemos el del oro:
InvestingChannel: German Gold Manipulation Blowback Escalates: Deutsche Bank Exits Gold Price Fixing


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Si no he sido el primero en abrir el corto, poco ha faltado.



El Stop donde lo has puesto?

Cortos del DAX o de DB?


----------



## Que viene (20 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ayer vi a Di Caprio y la peli me pareció aburrida, muchas lumis y poco argumento. Hoy he visto Capitán Phillips, bastante mejor que la anterior.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 21:41 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, corto en horos papel (largo en físico). SL a punto de saltar esta madrugada en el máximo que lo llevará a precios de noviembre. El chiringuito se les está cayendo a los banksters. Please, fasten your seatbelts.



Corto en oro? menudo velote para arriba nada más abrir.


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por recordar, DB el viernes hizo un -3% con la información privilegiada
> 
> 
> e igual que está el escandalo del LIBOR, tenemos el del oro:
> InvestingChannel: German Gold Manipulation Blowback Escalates: Deutsche Bank Exits Gold Price Fixing



Si solo fuese eso:

Deutsche Bank suspends traders amid global forex probe - FT.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Si no he sido el primero en abrir el corto, poco ha faltado.



Los spreads de IG en overnight son un puto atraco.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 00:10 ----------




Que viene dijo:


> Corto en oro? menudo velote para arriba nada más abrir.



Ya me han liquidado.... la semana pasada me han owneado 2 cortos SP y este en oro. Vaya tela.


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2014)

Os etsan ordeñando a comisiones y spreads!!!!


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El Stop donde lo has puesto?
> 
> Cortos del DAX o de DB?



a 75 dinámico cada 5.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 00:19 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los spreads de IG en overnight son un puto atraco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 00:10 ----------
> 
> ...



así es, 7 pipos pero si lo cierras con el mercado abierto le habrás tenido en global a 4,5 y esa es la comisión de los guiris.


----------



## Lovecraf (20 Ene 2014)

Futuro Dow Jones. 00:05 -0,01
Futuro Nadaq 100. 00:05 -0,03
Futuro SP500. 00:05 -0,03

Me voy a dormir otro día será el mad max


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo me quité casi todo natras, cementos, acerinoxes, tecnocomes... (por suerte en bastantes máximos del día) y no compré sabadelles ni bankias
> 
> sigo manteniendo que ahora bankia tiene 4 semanas de bajismo
> 
> me quedé con GAS y Prisa. nada más, a ver esta semana desde la barrera qué se puede pillar. igual ence o deoleo. depende evoluciones. igual natra y vertice a final de semana... o vocento mismo...




Le he mirado las Ences esta tarde mientras tomaba una copichuela, y le deseo suerte, pero a mi no me da entrada. 

Es más, apuesto más por un pullback a soporte de largo plazo zona 2,72-2,75.

Esto por supuesto hablando a corto plazo. A medio y largo plazo, en semanal, creo que casi no hay nada en lo que no se pueda estar.


A loro las EZE, rompieron el viernes la bajista de largo plazo, pero sin volumen, pero a lo tonto....... El caso es que se le acaba el espacio. Se queda sin canal, está en la media de 200 y el triangulo de consolidación que venia haciendo se cierra. Esta semana romperá, esperemos que hacia arriba. La útlima vez que los indicadores estaba así, multiplicó x3 en 1 mes.




PD: no puedo ponerme corto porque R4 solo opera por teléfono, pero tiene pinta de guano mañana, especialmente sector bancario. Estaremos con la caña, ya que no pude unirme a la conga Sabadell. El soporte 1,95 será posble mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Le he mirado las Ences esta tarde mientras tomaba una copichuela, y le deseo suerte, pero a mi no me da entrada.
> 
> Es más, apuesto más por un pullback a soporte de largo plazo zona 2,72-2,75.
> 
> ...



ence para el viernes, hamija

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 18:14 ----------

si baja el DB es porque ha subido mucho esta semana.

pareciera que la hayan subido, preveyendo esta bajada, para que caiga y no rompa la figura alcista...

ademas escaparon el viernes

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 18:40 ----------

aquí hablan de GoWex, mala pinta:
La bolsa por Carlos María: A vueltas con el MAB


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Sacyr continuar con la obra del Canal tras lograr la mediacin de la UE


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2014)

Janus, al final nada de nada.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Seguimos a vueltas con Telefónica - Prisa 
Telefónica levanta ampollas en Prisa con una oferta de derribo para tomar Canal+ - Noticias de Comunicación

Por cierto Bankinter y Sabadell presentan resultados el miércoles, no se si con mercados cerrados o en apertura ... ...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Sabadell tantea en el mercado la venta de su plataforma inmobiliaria

Bankia deja escapar 1.000 millones con la venta rápida de participadas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Namreir (20 Ene 2014)

A subir un dia mas y el bono al 3, 6%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bankieros, gratz! ::
> 
> Deutsche Bank posts surprise Q4 loss as scandals weigh



Y he aquí que llegamos al banco alemán, según Bloomberg Deutsche Bank habría otorgado financiación a Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena SpA, Banco do Brasil SA, Dexia SA, National Bank of Greece SA, Hellenic Postbank SA, Banco Popolare y el qatarí Al Khalaji, sin declarar dichos riesgos en balance. 

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/mer...che-bank-lo-que-no-quieren-que-nadie-vea-8690

14k del dax powah!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

Preparando cortos a los bancos

Amper y ezentis peponeando de lo lindo en el pre

Lo de la primera es fake, pero ojo la segunda que el petardazo puede ser el bueno9


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

ence y arcelor subían en subasta un 3%, ya menos


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

Bien, bien, buen guano matutino en sabadell, bien topongo bien!
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

Deoleo con 8 minutos de apertura y me marca 1.300.000 de volumen con el precio sin moverse. O pega petardazo hoy hacia arriba o hacia abajo.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

vertice +8,5% (no me ha entrado, así que ahora solo le queda bajar) ::

y cementos +2% después de quitarmelos ::


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Imtech abre en rojo, para mantener linea ascendente debería cerrar hoy por encima de los 2.43... ¿qué opinais los que la llevais? en teoría sigue alcista, el chimichurri dice que sí, que esto tié que ir parriba... pero no acaba de despegar. ¿Más paciencia?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Amancio Ortega intentando comprar Realia, Villar Mir y Colonial ...

Lo mejor de cada casa entrando en Inmobiliarias


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Amancio Ortega intentando comprar Realia, Villar Mir y Colonial ...
> 
> Lo mejor de cada casa entrando en Inmobiliarias



¿Amancio Ortega no tiene participación que Quabit?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Deoleo con 8 minutos de apertura y me marca 1.300.000 de volumen con el precio sin moverse. O pega petardazo hoy hacia arriba o hacia abajo.



Deoleo aparecía en muchos screeners para esta semana ... no se si son gacelas entrando al matadero o que de verdad va a pegar un petardazo hacia arriba ... ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Arcelor que desastre... de +3% en subasta a -2% ahora...

igual es buen momento para un intradía... mmmm



SAB, los que seguís, cuál es soporte?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Amancio Ortega no tiene participación que Quabit?



Me pillas, no lo se. A ver que dice San Google )


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

Arcerlor parece que vuelve por la senda de tener mas volatilidad y unos cambios en sesión y de un dia pàra otro dignos de cuelaquier chicharro.
Os acordqais de aquellos tiempos de -5% y -5% de un dia a otro...
Por cierto como le ha sentado a Prisa la noticia de telefónica? No la llevo pero como muchos foreros si pues por cueriosidad.


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Deoleo aparecía en muchos screeners para esta semana ... no se si son gacelas entrando al matadero o que de verdad va a pegar un petardazo hacia arriba ... ::::::



Ni idea porque no tengo tiempo real en PRT pero ha abierto con 750.000 de volumen. Desde luego es curioso, volumen alto y sin moverse el precio supongo que MGV estara haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## pyn (20 Ene 2014)

Hola gente, necesito consejo. Actualmenete mi cartera a medo-largo plazo la tengo con el broker español Ahorro Corporación, en dicha cartera tengo acciones españolas y americanas (nasdaq), quisiera irme a otro broker que no me clavase tantas comisiones y creo que, visto lo visto, el broker de ing para lo que necesito va bastante bien. ¿Sabéis qué tengo que hacer para transferir los fondos de una cuenta a otra? ¿Cuánto tarda? ¿Alguna alternativa al broker naranja?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## rory (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sabadell tantea en el mercado la venta de su plataforma inmobiliaria
> 
> Bankia deja escapar 1.000 millones con la venta rápida de participadas - elEconomista.es



Me han llegado informaciones por parte de un gestor de de sus viviendas de que quieren quitarse de encima sus pisitos, aceptando ofertas de hasta el 40% del valor del piso. Nueva estrategia con el comienzo del año.

¿Cómo casa esto con tu información? ¿Querrán obtener el mayor dinero posible y luego vender la plataforma con la morralla que nadie quiere?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Esas Prisas! suban que hay sitio!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

Parece que al mercado no le han sentado muy bien los resultados del 4Q de Peugeot....:rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ene 2014)

gacela al matadero, siguiendo mis instintos de gacelon dentro de acciona a 500 a 48,5


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

A mí deoleo me salía que mañana marcaba un mínimo de estos días, no sé. Lo tengo marcado en mi calendario para reentrar más abajo que el viernes

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 02:44 ----------

por cierto, DEUTSCHE -4.2% y ha estado -5,5%


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Omg Solaria +16%
Me tiembla el pulso


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

en el SAB estoy mirando volumen intradiario, y hay una operación a 2,107 el viernes en subasta por 4,5 millones de acciones


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Omg Solaria +16%
> Me tiembla el pulso




Las que mas suben:


SOLARIA 
1.3500 
15.88% 

INM.COLONIAL 
1.3890 
6.85% 

FERSA 
0.5600 
6.67% 

VERTICE 360 
0.0620 
5.08% 

RENO MEDICI 
0.3390 
4.95% 


O como convertir La Mierda en oro (quitando las fresas)


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Omg Solaria +16%
> Me tiembla el pulso


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2014)

A ver un detalle, la conga de Sabadell es para el otro lado!!!

Un poco de organizacion


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Buen Dia People

Amancio calentando Realias, sólo pido que rompa de una vez los 0,9x y llegue al 1€

Este buen señor entró en Astroc en su momento, por ... historias valencianas... de Galicia... y ahí se quedó pillado, de ahí que continuará en Quabit supongo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Yo con mi orden en bankia mucho más abajo porque pensaba que hoy le tocaba guarrear intradía


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2014)

Buenos días. 

Las Bankias a su bola, subiendo contra pronostico... Nunca había pillado una conga tan larga, lastima que en un giro brusco tirasen la mitad-

Pregunto que es eso del Gowex... MacFly parece que lo tiene claro... Ponzi, Pecata y a alguno más les guiñaba el ojo ... Pondré orden de compra si baja unos céntimos

A pillarle manzanitas al tío Botín no me atrevo... reconozco que a piratas me ganan :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

Yo en SAB tengo fe, el miercoles los resultados probablemente serán buenos, y del 2,09 no lo están dejando bajar, a nada que acompañe un poco el IBEX.... de todas formas la banca mediana, excepto bankia anda raruna.


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

C,apasao en FCC????? :8::8::8:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> C,apasao en FCC????? :8::8::8:



se supone que +3% al inicio con lo de que panamá estab hablando con ellos


ahora -2% supongo que es que no entra


deoleo y ercros intrahorarios no pintan bien


qué recomiendan hoy en chicharros?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se supone que +3% al inicio con lo de que panamá estab hablando con ellos
> 
> 
> ahora -2% supongo que es que no entra
> ...



Chicharros hoy no ha twiteado nada, estarán bailando congas con el reward de AMPER de la semana pasada


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las Bankias a su bola, subiendo contra pronostico... Nunca había pillado una conga tan larga, lastima que en un giro brusco tirasen la mitad-
> 
> ...



Que sea un buen negocio no necesariamente significa que vaya a ser una buena compra,a precios actuales esta muy cara, facturan 110 mill y capitalizan por 1100 mill, la cuestión es que están duplicando la facturación cada año y si no entra la competencia ,_que lo dudo,_,al ritmo que van en algún punto dentro de 2-3 años facturaran acorde a su capitalización


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Chicharros hoy no ha twiteado nada, estarán bailando congas con el reward de AMPER de la semana pasada



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-opiniones-chicharros-info.html#post10796246


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo y ercros intrahorarios no pintan bien



Si puedes mira que agencia vende y quien a aparecido en 0,495

Solo podemos sentarnos y disfrutar del espectáculo, o no


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Me aburro de bailar la conga en Solaria yo sola... ¿nadie me acompaña?


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me aburro de bailar la conga en Solaria yo sola... ¿nadie me acompaña?



Si me vendes algunas a 0.90 yo te acompaño :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si puedes mira que agencia vende y quien a aparecido en 0,495
> 
> Solo podemos sentarnos y disfrutar del espectáculo, o no



yo tengo orden para mañana .47

si entra bien, si no, pues nada, ya les saque unos eurillos antes. Lo que no voy a ir detrás del precio


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo tengo orden para mañana .47
> 
> si entra bien, si no, pues nada, ya les saque unos eurillos antes. Lo que no voy a ir detrás del precio



Claro, nadie dice que vaya detrás del precio. Ahora mismo OLE es cosa de una agencia que esta manteniendo el precio tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo y desde el viernes UBS esta poniendo el cazo en 0,48-0,495

Me temo que los minoritarios solo nos queda esperar a que se aclare el tema de las cajas.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las Bankias a su bola, subiendo contra pronostico... Nunca había pillado una conga tan larga, lastima que en un giro brusco tirasen la mitad-
> 
> ...




Gowex a mi me pone y mucho,estoy pensando en cargar más pero a estos precios da miedo


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si me vendes algunas a 0.90 yo te acompaño :fiufiu:



Acompaño desde 2.80 ... ... :8::8::8: ... ... inversión a largo plazo y tal que le llaman y tal


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me aburro de bailar la conga en Solaria yo sola... ¿nadie me acompaña?



Yo estoy en la conga colonial, y en ese si que yo y el de la guitarra. Todos los demás se fueron asustados cuando bajó del euro y luego en 0,66 ya no quedo ni el tato.

Aunque estoy en la cola para las congas de otros que no acaban de arrancar.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

mucho cuidado ssector bancario. DBK en mínimos otra vez y con mala pinta -5%


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2014)

El dia de hoy sin USA parece que no da mas de si


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Pecata una pena no acompañarte, estoy en la conga Bankia y ahora a ver que pasa con Realia que esta Hot Hot


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mucho cuidado ssector bancario. DBK en mínimos otra vez y con mala pinta -5%



jejej eso le pasa por unirse a la conga de Prisa


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Realia por fin rompio los 0,935

0,98 !!!:Baile::Baile::Baile:

Subirse que se calentará aún más, Amancio ayuda


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

Y hoy sin HR por ahora


----------



## pirivi-parava (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Realia por fin rompio los 0,935
> 
> 0,98 !!!:Baile::Baile::Baile:
> 
> Subirse que se calentará aún más, Amancio ayuda



tiene una pinta de romper el 1 que espanta


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> tiene una pinta de romper el 1 que espanta



Suspendida

ya ha vuelto


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me aburro de bailar la conga en Solaria yo sola... ¿nadie me acompaña?



Era una "inversiónalargoplaaaazo" menos mal que promedié a la baja en este lateralazo, ya pierdo menos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 11:50 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y he aquí que llegamos al banco alemán, según Bloomberg Deutsche Bank habría otorgado financiación a Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena SpA, Banco do Brasil SA, Dexia SA, National Bank of Greece SA, Hellenic Postbank SA, Banco Popolare y el qatarí Al Khalaji, sin declarar dichos riesgos en balance.
> 
> Así oculta Deutsche Bank lo que no quieren que nadie vea - LAS PERLAS DE KIKE - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



La mierda empieza a salir a flote, ¿Se irá acabando el peponeo?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Dentro en Realia a 0.97 ... intradía


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

¿Qué es el "Blue Monday"?


ya decía yo que estaba deprimida y triste


----------



## Chila (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me aburro de bailar la conga en Solaria yo sola... ¿nadie me acompaña?



No tengo liquidezzzzzzzzzzz,


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2014)

¿Que santo es hoy en USA?


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Que santo es hoy en USA?



Luther king day creo


----------



## adek (20 Ene 2014)

¿qué les parece esto?

por GVCGaesco 20-01-14 11:45:55
Comentarios 0
Compartir: 

Jaume Puig. Director General GVC Gaesco Gestión

Aquello que diferencia el comportamiento de las bolsas el año pasado, que subieron un 24% en el conjunto del mundo, respecto al que habían tenido en el 2012, con una revalorización del 13%, no es sólo la magnitud de la subida, sino sobretodo los flujos monetarios.

En el 2012, las bolsas subieron sin flujos de entrada mientras que el año pasado subieron con fuertes flujos. El dinero ha vuelto a las bolsas por primera vez desde el 2007.

Estos incesantes flujos compradores reducen la volatilidad de los mercados, empequeñeciendo las dimensiones de los conocidos dientes de sierra, que no son ya de tiburón, sino de chihuahua, y convierten al mercado bursátil en un lobo con piel de cordero. Suben fuertemente las bolsas sin correcciones apreciables, una situación poco menos que idílica.

¿Ese flujo comprador es una bendición o una amenaza?

Se trata de una gran cantidad de dinero que se ha ido acumulando, cual agua de montaña que va llenando poco a poco un pantano que ha mantenido cerradas sus compuertas durante años. Los oscuros mecanismos del miedo no permitían que el engranaje de las compuertas se abriera. Ahora se han abierto, y hay mucha agua, mucho dinero, simplemente fluyendo hacia los mercados.

Los porcentajes que tanto las instituciones como las familias mantienen invertidos en renta variable son hoy inferiores a los que tenían antes del 2007, los cuales a su vez son inferiores a los que mantenían antes del 2000.

En otras palabras, la mera normalización de los niveles de inversión en renta variable en las carteras asegura un flujo comprador de renta variable sostenido en el tiempo. Estamos, además, en un entorno donde las alternativas de inversión que proporcionan el mercado monetario, la renta fija, las materias primas o el mercado inmobiliario tienen una expectativa de rentabilidad muy baja o incluso negativa. Se dan, pues, las condiciones objetivas para que no sólo se recuperen niveles pasados de inversión en renta variable, sino incluso para que se sobrepasen. El pantano está lleno a rebosar, y puede suministrar flujos durante mucho tiempo.

¿Y los riesgos latentes que siempre existen?

Simplemente no son hoy suficientes para activar de nuevo el mecanismo del miedo. La mayoría de los temores actuales estaban allí hace ya mucho tiempo. Que si la tasa de actividad en EE.UU. es demasiado baja, que si en la zona euro difícilmente aumente el consumo dado el escaso crecimiento de los salarios, que si China va a reducir su ritmo de crecimiento, que si los países desarrollados tienen una deuda demasiado elevada, que si Japón no tiene el suficiente crecimiento demográfico como para que el abenomics sea un éxito, etcétera. Encontrar contraargumentos para estos temores es relativamente sencillo, pero también lo era hace un tiempo y en cambio conseguían entonces atenazar a los inversores. Hoy no, sólo un riesgo de nueva naturaleza podría hacerlo.

¿Y el riesgo de inundaciones?

Se podría pensar que tanto dinero fluyendo a los mercados de renta variable podría, en algún momento, sobrecalentarlos. Esta es hoy una posibilidad más que remota dado que los múltiplos de valoración son hoy todavía muy bajos en la mayoría de los mercados. Sólo las bolsas norteamericanas cotizan a unos precios adecuados a los beneficios que sus empresas obtienen, y aún así pueden estas bolsas seguir subiendo al mismo ritmo al que crezcan los beneficios de sus empresas. El resto de bolsas mundiales cotiza aún con fuertes descuentos, que van a seguir cerrándose, implacables, hasta su completa extinción dentro de un tiempo.

Cuando no queden ya descuentos podremos debatir acerca del riesgo real de sobrecalentamiento, pero no ahora.

¿Cuándo será ese momento?

Si nos ceñimos al Ibex 35, cuando cotice alrededor del nivel 13.500, unos 3.000 puntos por encima de los niveles actuales, nivel justificable por los beneficios de las empresas que lo componen. Alguien podría pensar que es un objetivo muy lejano. Puede que sea así, aunque no estaría de más recordar que, desde finales de junio, el Ibex ha subido 2.700 puntos. El objetivo era el mismo en aquel momento,y todavía parecía más lejano.


----------



## Chila (20 Ene 2014)

Gowex ya ha vuelto al verde.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Gowex ya ha vuelto al verde.



Ha cerrado gap como estaba previsto y sigue su camino al alza. Yo he doblado posicion en 15,50 aprovechando el recorte.

Por supuesto que este es un valor para tener y conservar durante unos años a ver donde nos lleva. Y seguramente sea un valor que sortee mejor el guano que los demás. Dentro, sin prisas, esperando un 2014 interesante.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Prisa parece que está haciendo esta figura intradía, con tope plano en 0,417 y mínimos crecientes desde 0.407 a 0.414







de romper el 0,417 nos lleva un poco más arriba que los máximos precedentes de 0,425




Alguien sigue en NAT?


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

Faaaaaaatal.... veo mucha conga por aquí y el mercado americano cerrado así que hoy día aburrido para mí en lo bursatil!!
Que envidia totalmente insana me dais alguno :


----------



## Chila (20 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Faaaaaaatal.... veo mucha conga por aquí y el mercado americano cerrado así que hoy día aburrido para mí en lo bursatil!!
> Que envidia totalmente insana me dais alguno :



Tú ya te forras otros días...


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tú ya te forras otros días...



La verdad es que llevamos un mesecito conguero de narices en todos los mercados y yo no me puedo quejar pero veo esas Solarias que vendí a precio de saldo y me salen lágrimas como puños! 
Enhorabuena a los premiados que veo que está muy repartido


----------



## Krim (20 Ene 2014)

Ufff, no es por nada, pero el guano en el DAX, yo viendo como va, no termino de verlo. Pandoro necesita Viagra, porque últimamente la verdad es que no hace nada, el tío mierda.


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

En solaria me da que no hay conga...
Solo esta pecata haciendo "pole Dance"


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2014)

La Host iaaaaaaaaaaaaa gowex un 7% en dos horas.... 


El Bankinter no me deja poner SL en el continuo... por eso no me gusta el continuo, no puedo estar pendiente todo el día


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En solaria me da que no hay conga...
> Solo esta pecata haciendo "pole Dance"



No se puede tener todo. 
La alegría es mucho más alegría cuando es compartida :fiufiu:


----------



## Geyperman (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa parece que está haciendo esta figura intradía, con tope plano en 0,417 y mínimos crecientes desde 0.407 a 0.414
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo en NAT, pero menudo aburrimento desde hace días.:


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En solaria me da que no hay conga...
> Solo esta pecata haciendo "pole Dance"



Mas bien parezco Manolo el del bombo...


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Yo sigo en NAT, pero menudo aburrimento desde hace días.:



Otro que sigue en Natraceutica y que suscribe lo del aburrimiento. Menos mal que no andamos en rojo.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa parece que está haciendo esta figura intradía, con tope plano en 0,417 y mínimos crecientes desde 0.407 a 0.414
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo llevo las NTC...esperando que rompan por fin con claridad los 0.30.

Las BIOs...mientras no cambio el escenario se van a los 0.88 sin problemas..despues hablamos. Si analizais el valor tiene un grafico impecable y , hasta ahora, predecible.

chicharros.$& stile...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo llevo las NTC...esperando que rompan por fin con claridad los 0.30.
> 
> Las BIOs...mientras no cambio el escenario se van a los 0.88 sin problemas..despues hablamos. Si analizais el valor tiene un grafico impecable y , hasta ahora, predecible.
> 
> chicharros.$& stile...



es que no pinta muy bien nat en gráficos horarios...


----------



## moisty70 (20 Ene 2014)

Alguna información tiene que salir de solaria en breve...


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo en SAB tengo fe, el miercoles los resultados probablemente serán buenos, y del 2,09 no lo están dejando bajar, a nada que acompañe un poco el IBEX.... de todas formas la banca mediana, excepto bankia anda raruna.



Pues no me acaba de gustar SAB, por tecinico... que tengas suerte los que las llevais.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Alguna información tiene que salir de solaria en breve...



La opa de los chinos... ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguien sigue en NAT?



Yo, pero muuuuy aburrido. Espero entre hoy y mañana tener oportunidad para salirme sin pérdidas.


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues no me acaba de gustar SAB, por tecinico... que tengas suerte los que las llevais.



No simpre se puede coincidir, supongo que el miercoles veremos para donde tira...


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que no pinta muy bien nat en gráficos horarios...



A medio plazo y al igual que NTC están tonteando y cada vez el canal se hace más estrecho. Tendrán que decidir por donde salen. Yo apuesto que parriba.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 12:42 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Otro que sigue en Natraceutica y que suscribe lo del aburrimiento. Menos mal que no andamos en rojo.



Ojo :

NATE: NATRACEUTICAL ( NTC..para los amigos...)

NATR: NATRA


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Sigue la fiesta en las inmobiliarias, Colonial +11% Realia +7%


----------



## Don Pedro (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo, pero muuuuy aburrido. Espero entre hoy y mañana tener oportunidad para salirme sin pérdidas.



Yo también estoy dentro, a ver si tira un poco.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Tengo Realias a 1 €. A ver si puedo quitarmelas de encima sin pérdidas


----------



## Galifrey (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa parece que está haciendo esta figura intradía, con tope plano en 0,417 y mínimos crecientes desde 0.407 a 0.414
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas Ane,


Yo sigo en Nat, de hecho la semana pasada doble posición en 2,285. 

Mi idea es ir para largo, aunque vuestras cavilaciones sobre el inminente arranque del valor me llevaron a hacer ahora la ampliación de posición.

¿Tu idea con Nat era un metesaca o algo más sólido?

Un saludo


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo Realias a 1 €. A ver si puedo quitarmelas de encima sin pérdidas



Ahí estamos, ahora 0,98 ... :S
mucho papel


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

Entrada en las gow. está en subida libre..media carga.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entrada en las gow. está en subida libre..media carga.



Esa conga está repleta. Yo no me he apuntado.


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entrada en las gow. está en subida libre..media carga.



Menuda barrida ha hecho a primera hora.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> 
> Yo sigo en Nat, de hecho la semana pasada doble posición en 2,285.
> ...



Te contesto yo... en natra y en natraceutical habría que esperar que rompa la cuña para saber hacia donde se dirigen. Llevo natras desde los 0.80e. las mantengo y sin protección. Las natraceuticales.. tienen toda la pinta de irse parriba..es cuestión de paciencia eso si: Sl bien colocados

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 13:08 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Esa conga está repleta. Yo no me he apuntado.



ya..ya... por eso voy con culo muuu prieto:|


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> 
> Yo sigo en Nat, de hecho la semana pasada doble posición en 2,285.
> ...



pille 2.24
decia de llegar a 2.40 o 2.60

dije que si viernes no rompía agur benhur.

las espero en 2,24...2.16...2,10


----------



## paulistano (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El Bankinter no me deja poner SL en el continuo... por eso no me gusta el continuo, no puedo estar pendiente todo el día



:8:


Míralo bien....a mí sí me dejaienso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

vendí viernes 2.345


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien aqui trabaja con interactive brokers? ¿Cuánto tarda en llegar la transferencia? ¿cobran algo por pasar la cartera? Si no, ¿cuánto tarda?


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Alguien aqui trabaja con interactive brokers? ¿Cuánto tarda en llegar la transferencia? ¿cobran algo por pasar la cartera? Si no, ¿cuánto tarda?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eriencia-mudandome-a-interactive-brokers.html


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

Hoy acaban de publicar el informe anual los gestores de Metagestion

http://www.metagestion.net/wp-content/uploads/download-manager-files/Informe_Anual_2013.pdf

Esta muy interesante, sobre todo por la parte macro..
Salen de Bankia y liberbank.


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El Bankinter no me deja poner SL en el continuo... por eso no me gusta el continuo, no puedo estar pendiente todo el día









Lo siento lo tenia que poner :XX:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Ene 2014)

Prisa rompiendo el muro .417!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Solaria +25%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Ene 2014)

Buenos lunes,

Si alguien se encuentra 1500 millones de merkels por la calle hagan el favor de devolverselo al DB.

PD: Fui a ver la ultima de scorsese y sali un poco bluf, si puediera viajar al pasado me guardaria los 16 euros. En otro hilo he escrito algo mas largo.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

El Semáforo: Natra es la nueva 'compra' de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es

_El fabricante valenciano de chocolates puede presumir de ser la nueva compra de la bolsa española. Y es que solo cerca de un 35% de las firmas que lo componen tienen este privilegio. Sin embargo, no todo son alegrías para la firma que cuenta con 70 años de experiencia en el sector más dulce, ya que tras dos sesiones de caídas el título cerró la pasada semana plano y los analistas decidieron recortar 10 céntimos su precio objetivo, hasta los 2,41. Los expertos no ven casi recorrido para el valor y a precios actuales cuenta con un potencial al alza menor al 3 por ciento.

Leer más: El Semáforo: Natra es la nueva 'compra' de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es El Semáforo: Natra es la nueva 'compra' de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es

_

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 13:40 ----------

Y las puñeteras imtech que no despegan :: y encmia todo lo que sea cerrar hoy por debajo de 2.43 malo, malo


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El Semáforo: Natra es la nueva 'compra' de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es
> 
> _El fabricante valenciano de chocolates puede presumir de ser la nueva compra de la bolsa española. Y es que solo cerca de un 35% de las firmas que lo componen tienen este privilegio. Sin embargo, no todo son alegrías para la firma que cuenta con 70 años de experiencia en el sector más dulce, ya que tras dos sesiones de caídas el título cerró la pasada semana plano y los analistas decidieron recortar 10 céntimos su precio objetivo, hasta los 2,41. Los expertos no ven casi recorrido para el valor y a precios actuales cuenta con un potencial al alza menor al 3 por ciento.
> 
> ...




pues vaya:: con natra... que si ..que no y todo lo contrario..


----------



## Chila (20 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No se puede tener todo.
> La alegría es mucho más alegría cuando es compartida :fiufiu:



Nos alegramos por Pecata (mmm pero con cierta envidia...:

Que nadie me baje esas Gowex, caballeros, que nos haremos ricos¡¡¡


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ene 2014)

bueno me han barrido el stop en FCC, bueno un 11% tampoco esta mal


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Solaria +25%



Genial Pecata! hoy te tocará pagar las rondas !


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Genial Pecata! hoy te tocará pagar las rondas !



Actualizamos +35%


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Suspendida Solaria otra vez


----------



## Chila (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Actualizamos +35%



Desparrameeeeeeeeeee


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Desparrameeeeeeeeeee



entré en 1.52 ... a ver si pagamos la mensualidad del PRT :baba:

Salimos en 1.65, pagada la mensualidad de PRT ... ... hasta abril


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> Míralo bien....a mí sí me dejaienso:



Pue desde mi posición, operar, en las del ibex me sale: compra, vente, stop compra, stop venta... Y en las del continuo solo compra y venta. Igual usted tiene el broker plus.

Si hay otra forma envieme un privado plis


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> entré en 1.52 ... a ver si pagamos la mensualidad del PRT :baba:
> 
> Salimos en 1.65, pagada la mensualidad de PRT ... ... hasta abril



Va a corregir para poder entrar o esto se va al infinito y mas alla? Alguien tiene informacion al respecto? Que dice el japones comechichis?


----------



## paulistano (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pue desde mi posición, operar, en las del ibex me sale: compra, vente, stop compra, stop venta... Y en las del continuo solo compra y venta. Igual usted tiene el broker plus.
> 
> Si hay otra forma envieme un privado plis



Pues será eso... Yo he operado con Ezentis y prisa y alguna más.... Y me ha dejado poner stops.... Que yo sepa no he dado nada de alta... Me lo habrán dado de forma automática al llegar a un número de operaciones o algo así....


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Actualizamos +35%



+45%

Creo que te hará falta.







Enhorabuena


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ene 2014)

Pecata aun no las has vendido??? :8::8::8: No se como puedes aguantar la presión.....


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> +40%
> 
> Creo que te hará falta.
> 
> ...



Alguien tiene informacion privilegiada, no puede estarse 6 meses moviendose entre 0,70 y 0,90 y ahora pegar un 45% de subida..., y lo jodido es que con esa subidon da panico subirse...


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Suspendida Solaria otra vez, subasta volatilidad ... 
Pecata, todo bién?
Pan debajo del brazo !!! !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pecata aun no las has vendido??? :8::8::8: No se como puedes aguantar la presión.....



Yo tampoco lo sé... Estoy atacadísima.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo sé... Estoy atacadísima.



Pero vas muy cargada?? quizás puedes soltar algo de lastre, ya sabes, por lo de más vale pajaro en mano y ya tal.


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

Rectifico +50%







Toma todo el dispensario.


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2014)

hola, 

compro peugeot a 10.62

las solaria me ha saltado el profit


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo sé... Estoy atacadísima.



Pero estando al 51% puedes poner un Stop Profit del 40%, no? 

Yo he vendido al 15% pensando que era un calentón chicharril :´(


----------



## Krim (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo Realias a 1 €. A ver si puedo quitarmelas de encima sin pérdidas


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero vas muy cargada?? quizás puedes soltar algo de lastre, ya sabes, por lo de más vale pajaro en mano y ya tal.



Llevo 6.000 acciones desde 0,87 y 6.000 desde 0,90
Estoy pensando en soltar algo de lastre desde el 1,20... y he ido aguantando.
No sé cuanto tiempo más puede sostenerse esto. Es de locura.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llevo 6.000 acciones desde 0,87 y 6.000 desde 0,90
> Estoy pensando en soltar algo de lastre desde el 1,20... y he ido aguantando.
> No sé cuanto tiempo más puede sostenerse esto. Es de locura.



No se quien comento por aqui que hoy habia unos chinos que iban por alli "de compras", si es asi habria que saber a cuanto se podria valorar la empresa, alguien sabe algo de algo?


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Otra subasta de volatilidad en Solaria

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 14:53 ----------




Krim dijo:


>



Realia en 1,06


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Por fin he podido salirme de natra a 2,36. Los que sigais dentro podeis quedaros tranquilos, ahora sube a lo Solaria segurisimo ::

Toca ir de compras, como ven entrar en solaria? :: :XX:


----------



## Cantor (20 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues será eso... Yo he operado con Ezentis y prisa y alguna más.... Y me ha dejado poner stops.... Que yo sepa no he dado nada de alta... Me lo habrán dado de forma automática al llegar a un número de operaciones o algo así....



yo lo que creo es que según el valor deja o no poner stops, no es un todo o nada del continuo.
Ajetreo, si Paulistano ha podido en prisa, mira tú si en prisa te deja, por ejemplo, no sea que estéis mirando valores del continuo pero diferentes...

A mí es que me pasó con ANR y al preguntar es lo que me dijeron, aunque lo mismo si tienes más opciones o eres mejor cliente o lo que sea te la activan, eso no lo se, pero por ejemplo en Bankia sí dejaban poner stops antes de entrar en el ibex.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Otra subasta de volatilidad en Solaria



Ya vuelve...

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 14:58 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Por fin he podido salirme de natra a 2,36. Los que sigais dentro podeis quedaros tranquilos, ahora sube a lo Solaria segurisimo ::
> 
> Toca ir de compras, como ven entrar en solaria? :: :XX:



Pues yo lo veo como tener una cita con Pandoro en una playa nudista y teniendo hemorroides


----------



## tarrito (20 Ene 2014)

bien, Pecata bien! :Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya vuelve...
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 14:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Stop Profit !!!

que si pega arreon para abajo te quedas con la baba


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

En otras subidas de Solaria, SolarCity ha pegado también un buen arreón. A ver si mañana ocurre eso mismo y me uno a la mono-conga de pecata.
Por soñar que no quede


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Ene 2014)

Tengo nuevo material cuando el sargento nos ponga el winter is coming...






Enhorabuena Pecata, ese niño viene con unos paneles debajo del brazo.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Subasta de nuevo en Solaria ...
Estoy por entrar otra vez y ver si puedo pagar el PRT hasta verano


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Realias a 1,1 ! vamos que seguimos con la conga de este verde Lunes


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Realias a 1,1 ! vamos que seguimos con la conga de este verde Lunes



He decidido entrar pero con muy poquita carga, más que nada por ver qué tal va.

Lo que me pregunto es que estamos viendo muchos movimientos del Amancio últimamente: compra de inmuebles a diestro y siniestro y movimientos en bolsa, y en este caso, de nuevo, con el tema inmobiliario de fondo.

¿Realmente se prevé una activación de este sector en Hispanistán? ¿Se protege de paso del corralito del fmi? ienso:

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 15:12 ----------

Por cierto, Solaria ha bajado algo, no? Antes iba por el 51% y ahora por el 44, una pérdida del 7% que otros días diríamos que es brutal ::


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, Solaria ha bajado algo, no? Antes iba por el 51% y ahora por el 44, una pérdida del 7% que otros días diríamos que es brutal ::



Es que la volatilidad es de asustar.
Antes compraban como si no hubiera un mañana y ahora no tanto.
No sé si será barridita de SL o si realmente esta subida no se sustenta en nada y de repente va a caer a plomo.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> He decidido entrar pero con muy poquita carga, más que nada por ver qué tal va.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto es que estamos viendo muchos movimientos del Amancio últimamente: compra de inmuebles a diestro y siniestro y movimientos en bolsa, y en este caso, de nuevo, con el tema inmobiliario de fondo.
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que la volatilidad es de asustar.
> Antes compraban como si no hubiera un mañana y ahora no tanto.
> No sé si será barridita de SL o si realmente esta subida no se sustenta en nada y de repente va a caer a plomo.



A plomooooooo hasta 1.50 y suspendida otra vez


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> A plomooooooo



Ahora toca el : "maricón el último !!!!!!!"

Si es que como hoy no hay guolestrit pues con algo se tienen que entretener. Y en Realia ya veremos como acaba hoy la conga ....


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Ayer un amigo arquitecto que trabaja con Aliseda me comentó que se están preparando para empezar a promocionar vivienda, él tenía con ellos 3 proyectos de vivienda de suelo del POP del 2010 que lo habían congelado. Así que espera que la cosa empiece poco a poco, me comentaba que son viviendas para entregar en 3 años, residencial no vacaciones ni costa



Yo es que de esto me creo más bien poco. También una red de franquicias de inmobiliarias, no sé si tecnocasa o redpiso o una de esas, iban a abrir este año 20 franquicias en toda España. Pero claro, una cosa es que ellos prevean que la cosa va parriba, y otra es que luego vaya.

Incluso así, me puedo creer que suba algo, porque venimos de muy abajo, el tema de compraventa de 2º mano. Pero el tema de construcción de nuevos edificios habiendo varios millones de casas vacias por todo tipo de zonas, desde secarrales hasta PAUs pasando por costa y montaña, pues yo no me lo trago. Y eso que en mi barrio Ferrovial está construyendo una promoción, pero no veo quien lo va a comprar ::

Edit: 1,17!!! WTF???


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que la volatilidad es de asustar.
> Antes compraban como si no hubiera un mañana y ahora no tanto.
> No sé si será barridita de SL o si realmente esta subida no se sustenta en nada y de repente va a caer a plomo.



Es que como salga una noticia que no acompañe, o lo de los chinos se insinue que no sale os comeis un -50% como una casa. Yo estoy con el que dijo de asegurar por lo menos la mitad con un +40%-+50%
Pero bueno , es lo que tiene chicharrear!
De todas formas enhorabuena a los agraciasdos
Meanwhile en SAB un coñazo de tres pares de cojones, acostumbrado a la adrenalina de BKIA estos es como ver jugar a la petanca, supongo que hasta el jueves estará lateral-lateral, ni para arriba ni para abajo...
Veo que mientras escribia ha sucedido o ha empezado a suceder ::


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

La fiesta sigue en Realia, parece que Reuters confirma el rumor de Amancio Ortega


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, entré en Realia con mucho miedo pero de 1,07 en pocos minutos a 1,125 y las demás inmobiliarias subiendo como si fuera 2004; está claro que Amancio ha revolucionado el sector.
Edit: 1,17!! WTF?


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo es que de esto me creo más bien poco. También una red de franquicias de inmobiliarias, no sé si tecnocasa o redpiso o una de esas, iban a abrir este año 20 franquicias en toda España. Pero claro, una cosa es que ellos prevean que la cosa va parriba, y otra es que luego vaya.
> 
> Incluso así, me puedo creer que suba algo, porque venimos de muy abajo, el tema de compraventa de 2º mano. Pero el tema de construcción de nuevos edificios habiendo varios millones de casas vacias por todo tipo de zonas, desde secarrales hasta PAUs pasando por costa y montaña, pues yo no me lo trago. Y eso que en mi barrio Ferrovial está construyendo una promoción, pero no veo quien lo va a comprar ::



Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo, pero donde se piensan estos construir hay poca vivienda libre nueva, los bancos han liquidado casi todo


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es que como salga una noticia que no acompañe, o lo de los chinos se insinue que no sale os comeis un -50% como una casa. Yo estoy con el que dijo de asegurar por lo menos la mitad con un +40%-+50%
> Pero bueno , es lo que tiene chicharrear!
> De todas formas enhorabuena a los agraciasdos
> Meanwhile en SAB un coñazo de tres pares de cojones, acostumbrado a la adrenalina de BKIA estos es como ver jugar a la petanca, supongo que hasta el jueves estará lateral-lateral, ni para arriba ni para abajo...



Tengo un SL bien abajo, que como siga bajando así me lo vuelan por los aires.
Después de haber tenido las plusvalías virtuales de +100%, quedarse con un +50% es muy triste.

No, no es triste. Mi objetivo muy muy optimista estaba en vender en 1,20. Si me salta un SL algo más arriba que esa cifra, supera con creces mis expectativas. Pues ya está. Esto es arriesgarse, a veces sale bien, y a veces sale un poco peor.

Si es que la semana pasada estaba en pérdidas...


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, entré en Realia con mucho miedo pero de 1,07 en pocos minutos a 1,125 y las demás inmobiliarias subiendo como si fuera 2004; está claro que Amancio ha revolucionado el sector.



Pues ya van por 1.17


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ene 2014)

Realia, rectifico lo dicho antes:

MADRID, 20 ENE. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- A Amancio Ortega parece no bastarle con ser el fundador y máximo accionista de Inditex. Según publica hoy Vozpópuli citando a fuentes conocedoras de la venta de Realia, Pontegadea, el vehículo inversor del empresario gallego, figura entre una serie de compañías interesadas en la inmobiliaria. En una operación a cargo de Goldman Sachs por encargo de los actuales propietarios de la compañía, FCC y Bankia, "varios fondos de inversión y Pontegadea han mostrado interés en el proceso", según fuentes citadas por el diario digital. Añade Reuters, que se hace eco de la noticia, que Amancio Ortega estaría atraído por el negocio patrimonialista de Realia, que cuenta con activos interesantes en París a través de su filial gala Siic. A las 14:46 horas, Realia sube un 17,32%, hasta los 1,0500 euros. M.D.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tengo un SL bien abajo, que como siga bajando así me lo vuelan por los aires.
> Después de haber tenido las plusvalías virtuales de +100%, quedarse con un +50% es muy triste.
> 
> No, no es triste. Mi objetivo muy muy optimista estaba en vender en 1,20. Si me salta un SL algo más arriba que esa cifra, supera con creces mis expectativas. Pues ya está. Esto es arriesgarse, a veces sale bien, y a veces sale un poco peor.
> ...



Pecata sube el stop, quizá 1.50


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

pecata.

mira el grafico pasado para ver hasta donde llega.


6000 pavos en mano. 1200 para montoro.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Pues ya van por 1.17



¿Es como si estuvieran todos pasándose de Solaria a Realia? :XX: 

Bajamos a 1,15, lo que está claro es que hoy no cierro con este valor en cartera. Lo que se haga, se hace hoy.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

32% en REALIA, que tentación a poner un SL


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

esta semana vamos a ver arruinados 2.0 por inmobiliarias


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Asco de actualización del server.

Parece que Realia se estabiliza en los 1,15-,16. Solaria lo mismo en el entorno del 1.50.

La pregunta ahora es, ¿pasará lo mismo que en su día pasó con FCC? Recuerdo que cuando lo de Bill Gates, pegó un arreón mañanero bajando después y dejando una velota fea. Tardó 2 meses y medio en recuperar ese nivel de la apertura, pero eso sí, cuando llegó ahi como un cohete hoyga.

P.D. Wall Street no abría a las 15.30? Porque no veo movimientos por ningún lado.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Asco de actualización del server.
> 
> Parece que Realia se estabiliza en los 1,15-,16. Solaria lo mismo en el entorno del 1.50.
> 
> ...



Creo que es festivo en USA


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Creo que es festivo en USA



Cierto, estoy tonto, si lo lei esta mañana :ouch:

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 15:46 ----------

Lol, me estoy dando cuenta de que sali de natra en máximos del dia, no me puedo quejar. A ver si puedo salir de Realia bien también


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ene 2014)

Vaya festival en las inmos.....menos en Urbas, que es la que llevo yo....

enhorabuena solarianos y realianos! yo pondria un SL dinamico y a correr.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta semana vamos a ver arruinados 2.0 por inmobiliarias



dejalo para la semana que viene :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## sinnombrex (20 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy acaban de publicar el informe anual los gestores de Metagestion
> 
> http://www.metagestion.net/wp-content/uploads/download-manager-files/Informe_Anual_2013.pdf
> 
> ...



¿Que tal veis dinamia? No me inspira mucha confianza sobre todo por el bajo volumen que tiene, y porque al mirar las posiciones vendedoras son mucho mayores que las compradoras.

He observado estos últimos dias que Bestinver ha realizado algunas compras de Dinamia y en el informe de metagestion que nos trae Ponzi tambien la han agregado a la cartera.

Parece que tienen un dividendo bastante bueno.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Que tal veis dinamia? No me inspira mucha confianza sobre todo por el bajo volumen que tiene, y porque al mirar las posiciones vendedoras son mucho mayores que las compradoras.
> 
> He observado estos últimos dias que Bestinver ha realizado algunas compras de Dinamia y en el informe de metagestion que nos trae Ponzi tambien la han agregado a la cartera.
> 
> Parece que tienen un dividendo bastante bueno.



Dinamia por chimichanga es compra desde hace unos dias, y ahí ha subido ya algo. Se supone que aún le queda recorrido, pero como bien dices, luego hay que analizar volumen y otros indicadores.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Fiesta sigue en Montebalito y Quabit ...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Realia se desinfla, he vendido lejos de máximo pero está bajando igual que subia; gracias al consejo de su santidad de poner un SD


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La Host iaaaaaaaaaaaaa gowex un 7% en dos horas....
> 
> 
> El Bankinter no me deja poner SL en el continuo... por eso no me gusta el continuo, no puedo estar pendiente todo el día



¿El valor en cuestión es Gowex? En ese caso, a mí tampoco me deja, pero hay que aclarar que Gowex NO ES del continuo sino del MAB. Yo diría que en los del continuo sí que se pueden poner.


PD: Pecata, ¡sube el stop de Solaria! Nos tienes preocupados... (O pon un stop por arriba)


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Adentro en Ezentis; está en la parte baja del canal y el tamagochi dio orden de compra.

Además, hoy DEBE cerrar en 1,61 mínimo, así que debajo de ese precio considero que es buena entrada.

A no ser que se salga de la alcista y venga guano del bueno, claro ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Que tal veis dinamia? No me inspira mucha confianza sobre todo por el bajo volumen que tiene, y porque al mirar las posiciones vendedoras son mucho mayores que las compradoras.
> 
> He observado estos últimos dias que Bestinver ha realizado algunas compras de Dinamia y en el informe de metagestion que nos trae Ponzi tambien la han agregado a la cartera.
> 
> Parece que tienen un dividendo bastante bueno.



Parece que esta barata,unos 120 mill con casi40 mill de caja neta.No conozco en profundidad los negocios ahora hay de uno del que si que puedo hablar,Hith Hotels,tengo alguna amiga trabajando dentro y son muy rentables,fueron montados hace unos años por unos directivos que salieron de trip,estan en zonas de excelente ubicacion y su tasa de ocupacion es alta (hab 70-150).Uno que esta muy chulo es el que esta al lado de la sede de Bestinver en juan de mena con vistas al retiro,en google se puede ver por fuera es como un palacete.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Ene 2014)

vaya rollazo las natraceuticals
llevan camino de 2 semanas con un volumen algo alto y el precio ni se mueve...... 1 cent como mucho
joer yo quiero fiestaaaaa, aunque sea de napal!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Adentro en Ezentis; está en la parte baja del canal y el tamagochi dio orden de compra.
> 
> Además, hoy DEBE cerrar en 1,61 mínimo, así que debajo de ese precio considero que es buena entrada.
> 
> A no ser que se salga de la alcista y venga guano del bueno, claro ::



Yo he entrado en Ezentis también a 1,61. A ver si hace algo decente.
Solaria se ha estabilizado un poco.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 16:28 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿El valor en cuestión es Gowex? En ese caso, a mí tampoco me deja, pero hay que aclarar que Gowex NO ES del continuo sino del MAB. Yo diría que en los del continuo sí que se pueden poner.
> 
> 
> PD: Pecata, ¡sube el stop de Solaria! Nos tienes preocupados... (O pon un stop por arriba)



He puesto orden de venta de la mitad a 1,75.
Y subido el SL.
¡Tranquilidad!


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> vaya rollazo las natraceuticals
> llevan camino de 2 semanas con un volumen algo alto y el precio ni se mueve...... 1 cent como mucho
> joer yo quiero fiestaaaaa, aunque sea de napal!!!!!!



Atendiendo a su petición se están animando. Yo estoy dentro tb.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

Solaria, la noticia no confirma nada, podría entrar un fondo de inversión en el accionariado
Ante la necesidad de explicación se especula con la entrada de un fondo en la disparada Solaria - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he entrado en Ezentis también a 1,61. A ver si hace algo decente.
> Solaria se ha estabilizado un poco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 16:28 ----------
> ...



Según la proyección de Fibo, Ezentis tiene que volver a por los 1,64 a no mucho tardar, y no debería tener problemas para superarlo. Después de eso, los 1,79 parece la resistencia más relevante antes de ir a por el máximo desde el contrasplit.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ene 2014)

Ojo a URBAS que se quiere unir a la fiesta inmo. El volumen es espectacular.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2014)

Y tal...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Atendiendo a su petición se están animando. Yo estoy dentro tb.



Coñoooo pues es verdad :XX:
Joer esto es como un genio de la lampara maravillosa, pides y concedeeee :XX:

Las quiero a 0,90!!!!!!! o


----------



## Deibis (20 Ene 2014)

Hay conga en Fersa o voy solo?

Alguien podria mirar si manos fuertes están dentro? Ahora mismo no tengo forma de mirarlo.

Me empiezan a quemar y llevo algo mas de 20% pero entré con muy poco por desgracia 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

Sabadell por debajo de 2,09 si cerramos por debajo mal rollito.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

Pues parece ser que acertó el Depeche con Solaria, la virgen que pelotazo!!


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2014)

me ha saltado stop peugeot, vuelvo a entrar...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

Estoy echando un ojo al gráfico de las mineras junior GDXJ y parece que ha tocado fondo. Si volviese a niveles de hace 2 años puede hacer un x4,5


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> vaya rollazo las natraceuticals
> llevan camino de 2 semanas con un volumen algo alto y el precio ni se mueve...... 1 cent como mucho
> joer yo quiero fiestaaaaa, aunque sea de napal!!!!!!



Mañana creo que van a tocar el mínimo de hoy. Y creo que es buen momento para entrar con todo. se desinflan, subida MUY vertical para arrancar de cero


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

¿Qué habeis tocado en ezentis?


----------



## paulistano (20 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> me ha saltado stop peugeot, vuelvo a entrar...




Entiendo que si pierde el 10 hay que salir por patas, no?ienso:




Por cierto, un saludo a los apóstoles del guano que ayer hablaban de masacre y tal8:


----------



## Krim (20 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Qué habeis tocado en ezentis?



No es por joder pero yo veo las velas y pienso que ha hecho un día horrible desde el minuto 0. No sé que visteis ahí la verdad :S.


----------



## Se vende (20 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sabadell por debajo de 2,09 si cerramos por debajo mal rollito.



Tremendo el volumen de la gran mayoría del ibex, con el rollo de festivo en USA esta el mercado a dos velas, salvo chicharros.
En cuanto al Sabadell, señor llevatelo pronto, ES AGOTADOR.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Realias cierra en.... 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

esta claro que muchos hoy suben por el efecto chicharros baratillos contagiosos, mañana en frio deben corregir algunos


----------



## Hannibal (20 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No es por joder pero yo veo las velas y pienso que ha hecho un día horrible desde el minuto 0. No sé que visteis ahí la verdad :S.



Yo lo que veo es que está variando el valor entre 1.590 y 1.600 clavados ahora mismo, siendo optimista diría que esto huele a que están tirando el valor para acumular.

¿Lo que hemos visto? AT. El ichomoku dió entrada tras el cierre del viernes. Estaba ligeramente sobrecomprado así que no era raro que hoy hubiera guano.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

NTC la tiran un poco en subasta
340.000 en 0.31


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Entiendo que si pierde el 10 hay que salir por patas, no?ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



efectivamente, si no aguanta estos niveles malo malo


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NTC la tiran un poco en subasta
> 340.000 en 0.31



Me acaba de marcar 0.297!!!!!! :8::8::8:
Edito: parece que fue error o algo..... ya esta en 0.31


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Me acaba de marcar 0.297!!!!!! :8::8::8:
> Edito: parece que fue error o algo..... ya esta en 0.31



subasta, me apunto ese precio para mañana


500.000 en 0.31


----------



## Topongo (20 Ene 2014)

casi un 25 % del Sasbadell se ha movido en Subasta?
Tengo mal los datos?
Me salen casi 3 millones de acciones de los 12 que ha movido...


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta claro que muchos hoy suben por el efecto chicharros baratillos contagiosos, mañana en frio deben corregir algunos



montoro creo que te cogerá más de 1200.....pongale 1500.....asi es españa.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> subasta, me apunto ese precio para mañana
> 
> 
> 500.000 en 0.31



Ha cerrado en 31.5???

Joer vaya descontrol que llevo


edito: todavía siguee


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Ha cerrado en 31.5???
> 
> Joer vaya descontrol que llevo
> 
> ...



no no en .31


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

pecata, solaria un 30% , vendiste?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

Selección de acciones mineras - Rankia

@R3V3 y el pirata, que creo que estaban interesados en el metal amarillo.
Lo repito, GDXJ me tienta...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> pecata, solaria un 30% , vendiste?



No...
Pandoro ven a mi.

El viernes iba a cerrar para no dejar la posi abierta el finde y al final no cerré, pensando que la había cagado. Hoy estoy igual. Así que igual mañana bajan a lo que estaban el viernes...

O no...

Yo que se...


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

Renta 4 comprando Quabit para su cartera técnica.

No lo hicieron mal con las Coloniales y las Imtech.

Probablemente se le pueda meter un tirito pequeño mañana.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Selección de acciones mineras - Rankia
> 
> @R3V3 y el pirata, que creo que estaban interesados en el metal amarillo.
> Lo repito, GDXJ me tienta...



Oro en 1200 $ desde $1800, tendría que recuperar y empujar a estas mineras


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

Espero que no quede nadie en SPS.

Se va definitivamente a la mierda, no creo ni que la dejen cotizar mañana.

Una pena, un chicharro menos en el mundo, al que le saque para un par de cenas en su momento.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Oro en 1200 $ desde $1800, tendría que recuperar y empujar a estas mineras



Puffff y porque no va a bajar a $1000? 
A día de hoy lo veo casi más probable...


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Puffff y porque no va a bajar a $1000?
> A día de hoy lo veo casi más probable...



Con Grecia veremos que pasa porque su deuda otra vez ronda el 170% del pib...y si estos caen deutsche bank tendra que declarar perdidas, y luego tenemos a Japon haciendo aguas.En cuanto a alguien se le vaya la mano el oro deberia funcionar como activo refugio.Hay estudios que cifran el coste real de extraccion entre los 1000$-1200$ ( de hecho en cuanto baja de los 1200 muchos productores abandonan ciertos proyectos,es parecido a lo que pasa con el carbon o el petroleo no convencional) , no se a priori parece raro que veamos al oro por debajo de los 1000$ aunque con en esta crisis estamos cruzando a mundos desconocidos


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2014)

Buena jornada la de hoy.

natraceutical un +4,38%.

biosearch un +2,48.

gowex un +4,76.

madre!! estoy hecho un chicharrero premiun


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con Grecia veremos que pasa porque su deuda otra vez ronda el 170% del pib...y si estos caen deutsche bank tendra que declarar perdidas, y luego tenemos a Japon haciendo aguas.En cuanto a alguien se le vaya la mano el oro deberia funcionar como activo refugio.Hay estudios que cifran el coste real de extraccion entre los 1000$-1200$ ( de hecho en cuanto baja de los 1200 muchos productores abandonan ciertos proyectos,es parecido a lo que pasa con el carbon o el petroleo no convencional) , no se a priori parece raro que veamos al oro por debajo de los 1000$ aunque con en esta crisis estamos cruzando a mundos desconocidos



No lo se... En realidad no hace tanto estaba a $800... En cualquier caso no me parece que el tema de las minas deba tener un papel muy relevante en la cartera de un inversor medio. Es demasiado complejo y depende más de factores políticos y ambientales que la mayoría de sectores. 
En mi opinión hay otros sectores de comportamiento cíclico (automóviles, aerolíneas, neumáticos! ...) que tienen más papeletas ganadoras este año pero como siempre esto es la opinión de un aficionado a estos temas que hace lo que puede por estrujar sus ahorros o


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No lo se... En realidad no hace tanto estaba a $800... En cualquier caso no me parece que el tema de las minas deba tener un papel muy relevante en la cartera de un inversor medio. Es demasiado complejo y depende más de factores políticos y ambientales que la mayoría de sectores.
> En mi opinión hay otros sectores de comportamiento cíclico (automóviles, aerolíneas, neumáticos! ...) que tienen más papeletas ganadoras este año pero como siempre esto es la opinión de un aficionado a estos temas que hace lo que puede por estrujar sus ahorros o



Yo pienso igual, con una commodity pura tienes que vender si o si al precio que dicte el mercado aunque suponga perder dinero...Las carboneras lo saben muy bien y a eramet tambien la estan zurrando de lo lindo con los metales.Si sale bien y has comprado a buen precio pegas el pelotazo y si no pues a perder dinero de forma divertida.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

Se supone que el oro ha hecho suelo en 1189$. Esto es, se supone. En ningún caso creo que cruce la línea de los 1000$, no lo creo. Sí es posible que llegue a pasar de los 1100. 
El Comex y la LBMA están a puntito de reventar. El precio está basado en los típicos cuatro bancos que ponen el precio que les da la santa gana (de acuerdo con los bancos centrales claro). Hay un claro desacople entre precio comex y precio físico, puesto que el físico escasea. 

En fin, creo que sí puede haber hecho suelo, aunque nunca se sabe. En mi opinión vamos a ver otro superciclo de los metales a partir de este año. Peeeeeeeeeeeero, hasta que el comex y la LBMA no revienten nunca se sabe, pueden manipular el precio hasta la última onza.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 19:45 ----------

Para los que no los conozcais, os remito al blog de Unai gaztelumendi. De lo mejor en lenguaje hispano acerca del oro.
Por cierto su último artículo va de mineras...
Mineras: ¿momento de invertir? | Unai Gaztelumendi

El GEAB N°81 está disponible! 2014

Lectura catastrofista obligatoria mensual.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

espantada un poco de manos fuertes en ence-sabadell-acx-zardoya-fcc...

portland con este volumen y esta vela, lo tiene crudo ahora, y fcc corrigiendo...
qué bien hice


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Ene 2014)

ah mai Ezentis... el histograma de Atlas echa humo desde hace unas semanas... el kame kame puede ser interesante esta semana o en la siguiente







Esperemos que sea Goku quien gane al puto Freezer.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ene 2014)

cómo está ezentis? He leído por ahí antes que está en la parte baja del canal...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

solaria sobrecompra: 95  y el resto no se queda atrás

no hay nada en sobreventa

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 13:22 ----------

Ezentis, lo que querais, pero el chaikin a mi me indica que de momento nada, y que salgan de portland


----------



## alimon (20 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> cómo está ezentis? He leído por ahí antes que está en la parte baja del canal...





No está en la parte baja del canal. La parte baja estaría ahora mismo en 1,42.

Sigue cerrando el triangulo de consoldación, pero la perraca hizo ayer una rotura muy tímida del mismo por arriba, motivo por el que al inicio de la sesión se las han llevado al 1,66.

El problema es que no le entra nada de volumen, de hecho está con el volumen que movía en su suelo durmiento de los 2 últimos años.

En diario todos los indicadores están planos. MACD plano, RSI ligera sobreventa, y Konkorde dentro, pero cayendo.

En semanal pinta peor, con indicadores queriendo girar a la baja.

Parece estar preprando un movimiento gordo. No soy nada esperto en el tamagochi, pero parece ser que hacia finales de enero o los primeros días de febrero podría producirse la rotura.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

txupagatos no sirve para adivinar atlas. igual astro y chaikin y obv

puede estar 1 mes dando atlas. si con estos calentones de chicharros no sube... puedo imaginar lo que viene...

empiecen a pensar donde va a ir la plusvalia de leones una vez pases energias alternativas e inmobiliaria.

hoy no he comprado nada. sigo con mis prs x2 y gas. pero mañana seguramente entre en varios en mínimos si usa abre roja


----------



## amago45 (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> solaria sobrecompra: 95  y el resto no se queda atrás
> 
> no hay nada en sobreventa





Lo de Solaria hoy ha sido brutal. Que yo haya visto, ha habido cinco subastas de volatilidad en menos de una hora (entre las dos y las tres y media), las dos primeras para arriba y las tres siguientes para abajo

Me he quedado comprado en 1.60, demasiado ambicioso.
Me da que las ganancias de hoy las devuelvo mañana, ... ... ... ::


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Lo de Solaria hoy ha sido brutal. Que yo haya visto, ha habido cinco subastas de volatilidad en menos de una hora (entre las dos y las tres y media), las dos primeras para arriba y las tres siguientes para abajo
> 
> Me he quedado comprado en 1.60, demasiado ambicioso.
> Me da que las ganancias de hoy las devuelvo mañana, ... ... ... ::



A ver..., una subida asi SOLO puede deberse a que "alguien sabe algo", y excepto que ese alguien tambien sepa a que valor se la van a vender a los chinos y este descontado por el mercado y sea 1.6, el valor todavia podria subir mañana otro 20%


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

sigo pensando que mañana tiran a natraceu para abajo. echan a miedicas y empieza la subida. no se.


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo pienso igual, con una commodity pura tienes que vender si o si al precio que dicte el mercado aunque suponga perder dinero...Las carboneras lo saben muy bien y a eramet tambien la estan zurrando de lo lindo con los metales.Si sale bien y has comprado a buen precio pegas el pelotazo y si no pues a perder dinero de forma divertida.



Si baja el precio del oro, ya se preocuparán de bajar el coste de extracción hasta donde sea necesario para que los más fuertes sigan haciendo dinero.

El ingenio humano es infinito .... y también el abuso.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

pero no os dais cuenta que suben TODOS los chicharros con lineas de negocio dudosos? hasta vertice subia un 9%

estamos llegando a un turning point de dejar pillados.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 14:01 ----------

puedo equivocarme pero si los chinos compran solaria podrian exportar sin aranceles. pero a qué precio?

la chinización nos va a traer 20 años de retraso y pobreza


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no os dais cuenta que suben TODOS los chicharros con lineas de negocio dudosos? hasta vertice subia un 9%
> 
> estamos llegando a un turning point de dejar pillados.
> 
> ...



Está durando ya demasiado el rally de navidad ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si baja el precio del oro, ya se preocuparán de bajar el coste de extracción hasta donde sea necesario para que los más fuertes sigan haciendo dinero.
> 
> El ingenio humano es infinito .... y también el abuso.



Siempre hay un limite, por ejemplo para las arenas bituminosas mínimo el petroleo tiene que estar a 100$-120$. A mi para el largo plazo no me gusta ninguna commodity, esto no quita que para el corto uno se pueda aprovechar de un hipotético cambio de ciclo. Tampoco hay tanto oro de donde sacar,a no ser que se invente la minería espacial.Como ha dicho antes otro forero siempre sera mejor una automovilista que una mina y yo pienso igual


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si baja el precio del oro, ya se preocuparán de bajar el coste de extracción hasta donde sea necesario para que los más fuertes sigan haciendo dinero.
> 
> El ingenio humano es infinito .... y también el abuso.



¿Con la energía cada vez más cara? ¿Cuando se están pagando por una onza hasta 200$ sobre el precio papel?

Esos 1180$ son suelo y yo compré ahí 


Felicidades Pecata..... cuánto hacía que tenías las Solarias? Más de un año si no me equivoco. Como te cuesta soltar papel tanto en las pérdidas como en los reward


----------



## decloban (20 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no os dais cuenta que suben TODOS los chicharros con lineas de negocio dudosos? hasta vertice subia un 9%



En una tendencia generalizada alcista los chicharros son los últimos en empezar a subir y los primeros en bajar cuando na tendencia se invierte.

Tenemos Ibex alcista para rato.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Con la energía cada vez más cara? ¿Cuando se están pagando por una onza hasta 200$ sobre el precio papel?
> 
> Esos 1180$ son suelo y yo compré ahí
> 
> ...



Si, un año más o menos. 
Espero no haberme equivocado al no vender hoy.ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

venga pecata, vamos a ponerte un sixpack, porque te lo mereces


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, un año más o menos.
> Espero no haberme equivocado al no vender hoy.ienso:ienso:ienso:



Pase lo que pase has ganado.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ene 2014)

venga, y otro para los machotes, qué bíceps!!


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2014)

Up ...... 
.......


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2014)

Qué les parece lo de Amper de hoy? Volumen bestial, la suben a 1,3 y la vuelven a dejar donde estaba. Acojonante


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Qué les parece lo de Amper de hoy? Volumen bestial, la suben a 1,3 y la vuelven a dejar donde estaba. Acojonante



los 1 euro siguen estando comprometidos hasta que no se supere y consoliden los 1,3 euros.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

Janus aparte de Penney que otros retailers tienes fichados en USA?Creo que en los próximos años van a dar mucho juego.
Tanto los retailers como las tabaqueras me recuerdan mucho a Procter y Unilever de los años 90,todas tienen en común que eran empresas de crecimiento pero en cuanto dejaron de crecer o vinieron los problemas el mercado se olvido de ellas.
Yo no descartaría una ampliación en Penney,el EBITDA sigue sin levantar cabeza aunque aun cuentan con 1000 y pico mill en caja.Que llegara antes la implantación de las ventas online o la ampliación de capital?...Voy a por las palomitas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Con la energía cada vez más cara? ¿Cuando se están pagando por una onza hasta 200$ sobre el precio papel?
> 
> Esos 1180$ son suelo y yo compré ahí
> 
> ...



Con el oro (y la plata) además de servir principalmente como seguro o refugio, da la casualidad de que te puede servir como inversión y multiplicar dicha inversión (dios sabe por cuanto). Cuando el comex y la lbma estallen, y el precio se fije en Shanghai y/o Dubai, o a saber cómo el precio se disparará, y con él el de las mineras. No le debe de quedar mucho, quizás este año o el que viene, a saber. En el blog de Unai hay mucha info. 

El precio acabará fijándose en físico, nada de papel.


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus aparte de Penney que otros retailers tienes fichados en USA?Creo que en los próximos años van a dar mucho juego.
> Tanto los retailers como las tabaqueras me recuerdan mucho a Procter y Unilever de los años 90,todas tienen en común que eran empresas de crecimiento pero en cuanto dejaron de crecer o vinieron los problemas el mercado se olvido de ellas.
> Yo no descartaría una ampliación en Penney,el EBITDA sigue sin levantar cabeza aunque aun cuentan con 1000 y pico mill en caja.Que llegara antes la implantación de las ventas online o la ampliación de capital?...Voy a por las palomitas





JC Penney son pure cash burners. O el turnover viene rápido o queman la caja en pocos trimestres. El problema de ampliar capital es que capitalizan ya muy poco y obtener liquidez para varios quarters no baja de una dilución del 50%. Y siempre queda la duda de si la bajada es por viabilidad futura del negocio o porque el mercado anticipa ese efecto dilutivo. Después de la última ampliación (andaban a 14 usd), sería de traca hacer una aún más relevante estando a 6 usd. El precio de la ampliación además debería ser muy atractiva para que el dinero entre en juego.

No creo que sea tanto un problema de negocio como de timing para realizar el takeover de la situación tras la salida del Apple guy anterior. Pero mientras tanto a quemar caja que es lo que les está fundiendo. Por mucho que anuncien que las ventas online incrementan, no son suficientes para contrarrestar el bajón de los comparables a nivel de superficie comercial.

Los retailers que están ahí dando la oportunidad para un radar list son, junto a JC Penney, Target, Best Buy, Sears ..... En especial estos últimos tienen un toque especial por estar liderados por un hegde fund manager de los de postín, si no me equivoco.

Hay que darles tiempo, su modelo de negocio está reorientándose de una importante sacudida por la explosión de Amazon en los últimos años (cada vez viene incrementando más su tasa de crecimiento en ventas teniendo en cuenta que facturan ya una burrada). Además, es un a más a más que dirían los catalanes porque con ese poder de compra, Amazon está cobrando up-front a sus clientes y debe estar pagando "en aplazado" a sus proveedores por lo que tiene que tener dinero a espuertas. Es decir, los retailers tradicionales necesitan un tiempo que es demasiado tiempo por la pujanza de modelos como el de Amazon. Otros retailers como Macy's están funcionando muy bien porque su canal online es muy relevante y muy potente.

Creo que, si no van a la quiebra, es una oportunidad magnífica porque el tiempo que requieren para transformar el "cómo hacen" su negocio los retailers tradicionales les va a penalizar mucho en bolsa y su mix capitalización-deuda en el EV va a quedar ni que pintado para dar un pelotazo. También te digo que el r/r es muy beneficioso a la vuelta de unos meses (por eso hay que esperar) pero no va a ser posible pillarlos abajo del todo, salvo ding-dong, por el tema de cómo los shorts interpretan el posible efecto dilutivo ante una hipotética ampliación de capital. Éstas ampliaciones de capital han liquidado las esperanzas de cualquier "grande" que vaya a largo en el valor. Es posible que ese sea el motivo por el cual Ackman se saliera del valor a pesar de que tuvo que reconocer una gran minusvalía por disponer de un stock muy importante.


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, un año más o menos.
> Espero no haberme equivocado al no vender hoy.ienso:ienso:ienso:



Yo te había entendido que habías subido el SL y vale...
Por cierto, ha sido postear depeche que estaba a 1,78, y empezar a caerse...

La decisión sobre el papel es buena, así que no te des mucho mal.

Lo que me ha dolido hoy es arcelor...ha pandoreado de lo lindo.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ene 2014)

.......... bueno a ver que nos depara mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

The Death Of J.C. Penney

J.C. Penny has been a dead man walking for a long time. In some ways, it is in even worse shape than Sears.

If you can believe it, J.C. Penney actually lost 586 million dollars during the second quarter of 2013 alone.

How in the world do you lose 586 million dollars in three months?

Are they paying employees to flush giant piles of cash down the toilets?

This week J.C. Penney announced that it is eliminating 2,000 jobs and closing 33 stores. The following is a list of the store closings that was released to the public...

Selma, Ala. -- Selma Mall

Rancho Cucamonga, Calif. -- Arrow Plaza

Colorado Springs -- Chapel Hills Mall

Meriden, Conn. -- Meriden Square

Leesburg, Fla. -- Lake Square Mall

Port Richey, Fla. -- Gulf View Square

Muscatine, Iowa -- Muscatine Mall

Bloomingdale, Ill. -- Stratford Square Mall

Forsyth, Ill. -- Hickory Point Mall

Marion, Ind. -- Five Points Mall

Warsaw, Ind. -- Marketplace Shopping Center

Salisbury, Md. -- The Centre at Salisbury

Marquette, Mich. -- Westwood Plaza

Worthington, Minn. -- Northland Mall

Gautier, Miss. -- Singing River Mall

Natchez, Miss. -- Natchez Mall

Butte, Mont. -- Butte Plaza Shopping Center

Cut Bank, Mont.

Kinston, N.C. -- Vernon Park Mall

Burlington, N.J. -- Burlington Center

Phillipsburg, N.J. -- Phillipsburg Mall

Wooster, Ohio -- Wayne Towne Plaza

Exton, Pa. -- Exton Square Mall

Hazleton, Pa. -- LaurelMall

Washington, Pa. -- Washington Mall

Chattanooga -- Northgate Mall

Bristol, Va. -- Bristol Mall

Norfolk, Va. -- Military Circle Mall

Fond du Lac, Wis., Forest Mall

Janesville, Wis. -- Janesville Mall

Rhinelander, Wis. -- Lincoln Plaza Center

Rice Lake, Wis. -- Cedar Mall

Wausau, Wis. -- Wausau Mall

The CEO of J.C. Penney says that these closures were necessary for the future of the company...

Actually, his statement would be a lot more accurate if he replaced "continue to progress toward long-term profitable growth" with " prepare for bankruptcy".

It would be hard to overstate how much of a disaster 2013 was for J.C. Penney. The following is an excerpt from a recent CNN article...

Overall, shares of J.C. Penney have fallen by an astounding 84 percent since February 2012. And keep in mind that this decline has happened during one of the greatest stock market rallies of all-time.

For now, J.C. Penney will continue to try to desperately raise more cash from investors that are foolish enough to give it to them, but all that is really accomplishing is just delaying the inevitable.

If you would like to see some photos that graphically illustrate why J.C. Penney is falling apart, you can find some right here.

And of course Sears and J.C. Penney are not the only large retailers that have fallen on hard times. This week the CEO of Best Buy admitted that sales declined at his chain during the holiday season...

In the immediate aftermath of that announcement, Best Buy stock was down more than 30 percent in pre-market trading.

And Macy's just announced that it is laying off 2,500 employees in an attempt to move in a more profitable direction.

So why is all of this happening?

Aren't we supposed to be in the midst of an "economic recovery"?

That is what the Obama administration and the mainstream media keep telling us, but it is simply not true.

In fact, a new Gallup survey has found that the number of Americans that are "financially worse off" than a year ago is significantly higher than the number of Americans that say that they are "financially better off" than a year ago...

That is why these stores are dying.

Things continue to get even worse for the middle class.

But a lot of people out there will continue to deny what is happening right in front of their eyes. They are kind of like that woman over in California who was conned out of half a million dollars by a Nigerian online dating scam. They will never admit the truth until it is far too late to do anything about it.

So have you been to a Sears or a J.C. Penney lately?


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-01-20/what-recovery-sears-and-jc-penney-are-dying

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

Felicidades a todos los que ayer se aprovecharon del calentón de solarias, realias, montebalitos y demás muertos vivientes del mercado continuo... que sólo han acumulado pérdidas en sus balances este año.

A los que están dentro por favor sean ágiles, que esos zombies cuando muerden contagian y después ya no tiene solución.
No hay ninguna base real de que los chinos quieran Solaria o Amancio Ortega se vaya a hacer con Realia.
Más bien Realia está participada por determinados bancos 'pillados' que necesitan dar el pase al mejor precio y Solaria ni siquiera dice en su web cuales son los accionistas principales

Participaciones Significativas Y Autocartera

Su señor presidente


> La caída de los patrimonios es transversal, afecta a todos los sectores. Quizá uno de los mayores exponentes del auge y caída de la Bolsa española sea Enrique Díaz-Tejeiro. En 2007, su participación en Solaria llegó a estar valorada en 1.476 millones y hoy es de 57 millones.



:


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Sabadell ya viene guaneando desde primerita hora :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, 

Que los hados nos sean propicios.
Plusvalías para todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que el precipicio nos sea propicio , prep.cio y tal :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

atentos a peugeot, puede haber buen rebote, se quedó en soporte ayer.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Que los hados nos sean propicios.
> Plusvalías para todos.



Solaria suspendida en la apertura ... otra vez )


----------



## moisty70 (21 Ene 2014)

realia no abre y vendi ayer acojonado por los agoreros del ladrillo ntchss


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

dentro peugeot 10.07.. 1000 acciones


----------



## Krim (21 Ene 2014)

Realia suspendida. Estos Hdp van a cobrarse las plusvis con nuestros nervios?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Bueno, pues al final de guano en Sabadell nada, pero la pre-apertura pintaba horrible.


----------



## moisty70 (21 Ene 2014)

y SLR? no sale


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro peugeot 10.07.. 1000 acciones



parcial +400€.

:Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> y SLR? no sale



subasta de volatilidad


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ene 2014)

no es por ser siempre arcistah, pero compren matildes.... oportunidad de oro


----------



## paulistano (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> parcial +400€.
> 
> :Aplauso:



Me gustaba, pero el puto broker de bkt no me da tiempo real para esa axcion.

Ni me deja poner stops ni nada....

Asi que a otra cosa:ouch:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 09:13 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> no es por ser siempre arcistah, pero compren matildes.... oportunidad de oro




A mi com el ubex tan alto me da panico entrar....


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me gustaba, pero el puto broker de bkt no me da tiempo real para esa axcion.
> 
> Ni me deja poner stops ni nada....
> 
> ...




Llevo 600 desde 11,5 y me da miedo promediar al alza, pero si cierra hoy por encima de los 12,6 habra que hacerlo si o si.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Solaria en 1.745, hecho el día !!! salimos de paseo, no tentemos a la suerte de nuevo


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

buenos días:

he visto natraceutical a 0.33 en subasta y desde entonces.....


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me gustaba, pero el puto broker de bkt no me da tiempo real para esa axcion.
> 
> Ni me deja poner stops ni nada....
> 
> ...



vaya...abrete un broker cfds..

a mi me han jodido, porque he puesto compra instantanea y la oferta estaba a 10.13, me han comido 6 centimos...

pero bueno, dejo abiertas otras 500 obj 13


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Creo que entrando ahora a 22.50 Groupe Gorge puede ser una buena oportunidad
https://www.google.com/finance?cid=676935
No suelen durar mucho estos bajones...


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

abro otro mini oil 0.1, voy cargadito


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Me incomoda este silencio... Estáis todos dándole al F5 o que?????


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me incomoda este silencio... Estáis todos dándole al F5 o que?????



Estamos viendo cuando saltar de Solaria o Amper


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me incomoda este silencio... Estáis todos dándole al F5 o que?????



En mi caso está todo muy aburrido. Imtech lleva dias casi plana y las Ezentis apenas varian. Como la mayoría de valores diría yo, si exceptuamos la chicharrada que sigue desbocada.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

yo estoy mirando como suben mis peugeot jajaja

hoy cierra +7%


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Me preocupa el silencio de Pecata


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En mi caso está todo muy aburrido. Imtech lleva dias casi plana y las Ezentis apenas varian. Como la mayoría de valores diría yo, si exceptuamos la chicharrada que sigue desbocada.



:no:
Gowex no chicharro señol.

Lo de Imtech sigue los planes del comechichis, no? La prox semana probablemente me una si no baja de esos 2,30


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Lo mismo digo del Sabadell empezó el dia fuerte pero ya esta reptando, está todo plano supongo que cuendo abra USA veremos algo mas de movimiento...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo mismo digo del Sabadell empezó el dia fuerte pero ya esta reptando, está todo plano supongo que cuendo abra USA veremos algo mas de movimiento...



en gráficos horarios no tiene buena pinta, no.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En mi caso está todo muy aburrido. Imtech lleva dias casi plana y las Ezentis apenas varian. Como la mayoría de valores diría yo, si exceptuamos la chicharrada que sigue desbocada.



Yo estoy aburrido también. Mi fiesta empieza a las 15:30... Delta, Cree y 
New Oriental Education publican resultados hoy. Especialmente me preocupa esta última porque es un sector del que no me fío ni medio pelo y la competencia ha sacado buenos resultados recientemente así que las expectativas están un poquito altas.... Para darle más emoción voy cargadete 
Os iré contando puntualmente...


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en gráficos horarios no tiene buena pinta, no.



Importante hoy cerrar por encima de 2,10
Hoy la aguantaré suguro a ver como abre USa y como le sienta sino pues nos plantearemos salida, yo le veo potencial, pero cuando no se puede pues no se puede y el coste de oportunidad ahí está.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ene 2014)

Hola

Tenia unas OHL en un rincón y resulta que estan en +20% unas campeonas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Pecata, como vas? Te ha subido la tensión?


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En mi caso está todo muy aburrido. Imtech lleva dias casi plana y las Ezentis apenas varian. Como la mayoría de valores diría yo, si exceptuamos la chicharrada que sigue desbocada.



hoy poco habia para hacer....

largos en oil,, largos en peugeot a primera hora (+6% ya)..

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 10:22 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> abro otro mini oil 0.1, voy cargadito



para cuando un muñeco a la derecha haciendose una paja? 

lo usaria a menudo...oil disparado.


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Importante hoy cerrar por encima de 2,10
> Hoy la aguantaré suguro a ver como abre USa y como le sienta sino pues nos plantearemos salida, yo le veo potencial, pero cuando no se puede pues no se puede y el coste de oportunidad ahí está.



Pero que le pasa, tirale una cuerda que se nos despeña. :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Pero que le pasa, tirale una cuerda que se nos despeña. :ouch:



Meanwhile el popular como un tiro, yo la verdad es que no entiendo nada.


----------



## decloban (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en gráficos horarios no tiene buena pinta, no.



¿Estas en pruebas en PRT? ¿Te has decidido ya por un broker distinto al ING?

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 10:38 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> hoy poco habia para hacer....
> 
> largos en oil,, largos en peugeot a primera hora (+6% ya)



¿Que apalancamiento sueles utilizar?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Tenia unas OHL en un rincón y resulta que estan en +20% unas campeonas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Pecata, como vas? Te ha subido la tensión?



Aquí sigo aguantando en Realia y Solaria. 
La tensión bien, gracias. 
Enhorabuena por esas ohl

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 10:42 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Fuera de Solaria en 1.745, hecho el día !!! salimos de paseo, no tentemos a la suerte de nuevo



Enhorabuena. Menuda puntería, máximo diario

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 10:43 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Me preocupa el silencio de Pecata



Estoy a tope de curro y casi no puedo seguir el casino.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

NTC 0,327-0,328

si mi teoría es buena, ha alcanzado el tope
más sería que es compra para largo ya


si supera 0,33 se va a 0,35 trakata de golpe casi

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 03:55 ----------

no me jodas que despega natra también por contagio de ntc????????????????????

+2,13 
2,395

Hijosdeputaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> :no:
> Gowex no chicharro señol.
> 
> Lo de Imtech sigue los planes del comechichis, no? La prox semana probablemente me una si no baja de esos 2,30



Sí, sigue el plan del comechichis; tiene esta semana de margen. Es más, hoy aún puede tontear con los 2.39, pero mañana mismo debe empezar a subir ya

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 11:03 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> no me jodas que despega natra también por contagio de ntc????????????????????
> 
> +2,13
> 2,395
> ...









Yalodeciayo ayer, iba a ser salirme y subir :ouch:x10000


----------



## Galifrey (21 Ene 2014)

¡Esas natras buenas!

¡Yo también quiero una conga!


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Buen Dia 

Realias siguen en su camino, me da que hoy vimos su max en 1,28, ojala me equivoque

aguantando dos paquetes en 0,77 y 0,9

Mientras que las E.on son cansinas en su lateralidad


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

me salgo de natraceutical en 0.33 !!!!!!!!!!!!
Al finnnn libreeeeee
Plusvis para los que sigan dentro 

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 11:12 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> NTC 0,327-0,328
> 
> si mi teoría es buena, ha alcanzado el tope
> más sería que es compra para largo ya
> ...





No tienen que publicar cuentas del último trimestre ahora pronto??


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, sigue el plan del comechichis; tiene esta semana de margen. Es más, hoy aún puede tontear con los 2.39, pero mañana mismo debe empezar a subir ya
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 11:03 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

Lo de ezentis con los 1,54 tienen toda la pinta de barrida o es sólo un wishful thinking?

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 11:16 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hannibal dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sí, sigue el plan del comechichis; tiene esta semana de margen. Es más, hoy aún puede tontear con los 2.39, pero mañana mismo debe empezar a subir ya
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

NTC sube por el calentón chicharril de ayer y hoy

NATRA hasta que no rompa los 2,45 no hay nada que hacer

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 04:21 ----------

Vaya oxtion de sacyr no?


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NTC sube por el calentón chicharril de ayer y hoy
> 
> NATRA hasta que no rompa los 2,45 no hay nada que hacer
> 
> ...



He quitado las Natras y NTC de mi watchlist, después de verlas en 2,49 me han dado ganas de tirar el monitor por la ventana... y en lo que va de año no he sacado tantas plusvis para pagar un monitor. De hecho, si vendiera ahora, estaría en rojo ::


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NTC sube por el calentón chicharril de ayer y hoy
> 
> NATRA hasta que no rompa los 2,45 no hay nada que hacer
> 
> ...



Hace unas horas el país centroamericano ha pedido a Sacyr y a sus socios la devolución inmediata de 780 millones de dólares (unos 574 millones de euros), lo que hace completamente inviable que el consorcio pueda continuar con los trabajos. No es que se haya desestimado la reclamación global de 1.600 millones de dólares (1200 millones de euros), sino que ahora se exige el reembolso de unos adelantos que el consorcio les concedió por contrato mediante dos líneas de financiación...

BolsaCanaria .info | ¿Sacyr, tocada y hundida en Panamá?


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

Las NTC han tocado 0.336!!!!
cagon rosssss van 3 kilotones de euros negociados, a que sube a la luna hoy.......

Lo de sacyr ya dije en su momento que ibamos a acabar pagando el canal nosotrros y así será, si no al tiempo


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

En Ezentis ya llevamos el mismo volumen de hace 2 sesiones y más de la mitad del de ayer, en 2 horas y media. No sé si es para salir corriendo o cargar más.

Donde hay más volumen en las bajadas... algo me dice que están cargando de lo lindo; me decanto por tener paciencia porque creo que esto irá parriba. Será dificil tenerla, últimamente me queman más las minusvas que las plusvis.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> He quitado las Natras y NTC de mi watchlist, después de verlas en 2,49 me han dado ganas de tirar el monitor por la ventana... y en lo que va de año no he sacado tantas plusvis para pagar un monitor. De hecho, si vendiera ahora, estaría en rojo ::



A mí me ha pasado lo mismo, ganas de matar!!!

pero no pierdo la fé. 


El 16 de Dic hicieron lo mismo las 2. O rompen máximos de una puta vez, o vuelven a su nivel

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 04:33 ----------

Y las putas GSJ no me ha entrado la orden y ahora veo que la sigue el de chicharros.... cachis!! se me esta escapando todoooooo

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 04:35 ----------

Vamos a poner las buenas noticias para Hannibal de NTC:

MACD minuto roto para abajo y el nivel cero tamién
MACD 3minutos roto para abajo
MACD 5minutos roto para abajo
MACD 15 minutos en breve


y vuelve a 0,325 a cerrar un minigap intradiario

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 04:38 ----------

PRISA: alguien ha trincado en un tris un paquete en 0,42 de 200.000 acciones

vámonos para arriba, a ver si vemos hoy los 0,43


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Espero que la parte que me toque pagar de Sacyr me sea devuelta en forma de plusvalías. 

Menuda pinchada hoy. Tiembla mi SL


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Buena jornada la de hoy.
> 
> natraceutical un +4,38%.
> 
> ...



RRRRRRepetimos jugada))


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Me están pandoreando en ezentis


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no es por ser siempre arcistah, pero compren matildes.... oportunidad de oro



Yo he cargado ayer...No todo puede ser chicharrerar


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

cierro mitad oil,, jojo
ha hecho suelo, la gasolina en poco tiempo a 1.5


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me están pandoreando en ezentis



es que ezentis no era para entrar aún

creo


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me están pandoreando en ezentis



Ya somos 2. Sigo pensando que están acumulando, pero maldita la gracia. Si hubiéramos entrado 1 día más tarde... es lo malo de ser gacela


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que ezentis no era para entrar aún
> 
> creo



Jeje, está claro que no...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

imtech -4.1%


estoy empezando a ver mucho rojo... a ver USA cómo viene


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo he cargado ayer...No todo puede ser chicharrerar



A ver como va la cosa, que vengo del pediatra que el pequeño tiene otitis, no hemos pegado ojo en toda la noche :S

Yo las llevo desde 11,42...ahora quizá es un poco tarde, ¿no?
En los 13,00 se pararon la otra vez, y cayeron hasta 11,20 creo recordar.

Arcelor sigue cayendo, y Gowex subiendo.
La vida sigue igual...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

vuelta a la carga NTC?... a por 0,35?


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NTC sube por el calentón chicharril de ayer y hoy
> 
> NATRA hasta que no rompa los 2,45 no hay nada que hacer
> 
> ...



Vendidas las NTC. 10% de reward en 40 dias. ) Continuo con las BIOs..su aspecto técnico es estupendo.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> imtech -4.1%
> 
> 
> estoy empezando a ver mucho rojo... a ver USA cómo viene



Curiosa la gráfica de imtech, en V. ya va por 2.35 y pierde menos del 2% subiendo igual que bajó, en linea recta ::


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A ver como va la cosa, que vengo del pediatra que el pequeño tiene otitis, no hemos pegado ojo en toda la noche :S
> 
> Yo las llevo desde 11,42...ahora quizá es un poco tarde, ¿no?
> En los 13,00 se pararon la otra vez, y cayeron hasta 11,20 creo recordar.
> ...



El centimeo el telf es insignificante, tarde no creo que sea. Un blue chip para medio largo


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Como no vengan rápido los chinos mandarines Solaria va a volver a batir récord de subastas por volatilidad pero a la baja.
Calculad el tema al milímetro los que estéis dentro.

Lo se Sacyr pinta también muy mal. Panamá no tiene pinta de ceder un milímetro, se agarran al contrato y lo que diga sacyr y la Pastor y la UE se la suda. Parece que lo tienen todo bien atado.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Cómo véis Rovi? Tiene pinta de ir a cerrar el minigap ese y posible rebote en esa resistencia/soporte??


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Solaria y Fersa parece que van a hacer un "buelo himbertido" de 3 pares... 
Stay the course or Stay the curse! Ya veremos


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El centimeo el telf es insignificante, tarde no creo que sea. Un blue chip para medio largo



14 es un precio objetivo razonable.
Incluso si vienen, de verdad, buenos tiempos, más.

Yo es una acción que cassi siempre llevo en cartera.


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Solaria y Fersa parece que van a hacer un "buelo himbertido" de 3 pares...
> Stay the course or Stay the curse! Ya veremos



Será el Depeche que se ha puesto corto para levantarla mañana.

Allá va Solaria en picado.

Y las Realia se dan la vuelta.


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

La madre que parió al Sabadell, estuve entre este y un chicharro (NTC más concretamente) y pensé, uffff el chicharro como salga mal es como si te encuentras con un atracador con pistola. Pero tengo que admirar al Sabadell, es como un político subiendo impuestos, cuando me quiera dar cuenta me deja en gallumbos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Curiosa la gráfica de imtech, en V. ya va por 2.35 y pierde menos del 2% subiendo igual que bajó, en linea recta ::



Desde 2,34 dentro con ustedes!

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Ahora sólo falta que Apple haga lo que tiene que hacer..

Récord de Apple: habría vendido 55 millones de iPhones en el primer cuatrimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

el botas compra caixacatalunya el mayor truño de las cajas

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 05:46 ----------

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...9-banco-santander-compra-catalunya-caixa.html



no puede ser. tiene que ser fake. es imposible


----------



## Depeche (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Será el Depeche que se ha puesto corto para levantarla mañana.
> 
> Allá va Solaria en picado.
> 
> Y las Realia se dan la vuelta.



Nosotros ya vendimos ayer, y ahora a otra cosa mariposa.)


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vuelta a la carga NTC?... a por 0,35?



espero que noooo, que sigo fuera, no conseguí entrar de nuevo en 0,325 :´(


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Nosotros ya vendimos ayer, y ahora a otra cosa mariposa.)



yo creo que ha hecho suelo a largo plazo y la veremos bastante más arriba durante 2014

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 12:55 ----------

peugeot a 10.34....compro 1/4 de lo vendido hace un rato.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

si los chicharros se dan la vuelta, natra1 y natra2 harán contacto con la atmósfera terrestre de nuevo en 3 horas


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Dios nos coja confesaos.:ouch::ouch:

Mejorando la marca España.

Botella intervendrá en dos mesas del Foro de Davos

...porque ella es así y hace lo que quiere con su pelo.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

a ver si la suicidan como al CEO aquel.

bueno. a hacer la comida. productos baratos. coliflor y pulpo. luego les veo.


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dios nos coja confesaos.:ouch::ouch:
> 
> Mejorando la marca España.
> 
> ...



Joder macho, es que estos estan dejando a zapatero y su troupe como estadistas.
Entre el relaxing cup, lo M&M , el plasma de rajoy , corrupción a borbotones...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver si la suicidan como al CEO aquel.
> 
> bueno. a hacer la comida. productos baratos. coliflor y pulpo. luego les veo.



La del pulpo es la que le está cayendo a mis BME : :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Nosotros ya vendimos ayer, y ahora a otra cosa mariposa.)



¿Nosotros? ¿en plural?


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dios nos coja confesaos.:ouch::ouch:
> 
> Mejorando la marca España.
> 
> ...



Si es que tenemos unos castuzos que no nos los merecemos... o sí! 
De momento el premarket usano verde. Ya se que no es mucho información para las horas que son pero llevo 3 días sin Nasdaq/SP500 y el mono empieza a hacer estragos ::


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La del pulpo es la que le está cayendo a mis BME : :ouch:



Pues si, y con Sabadell de la mano tengo aqui a pandoro para comer conmigo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 
Bien topongo bien, haciendo amigos.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Otiaaaa!!! Además sobre empleo y urbanismo!!! Nuestros temas!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver si la suicidan como al CEO aquel.
> 
> bueno. a hacer la comida. productos baratos. coliflor y pulpo. luego les veo.



Buf la de gases que va a tener usted esta tarde.


----------



## decloban (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Nosotros? ¿en plural?



Si nosotros, ¿algún problema?







Supongo que se referirá a los que continúan en su foro


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues si, y con Sabadell de la mano tengo aqui a pandoro para comer conmigo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Bien topongo bien, haciendo amigos.



Tranqui con las BME

¿ves la cantidad de millones que está moviendo sólo la chicharrada?
pues cada operación de compra-venta hace clink, clink en la caja

este mes va batir records de facturación


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tranqui con las BME
> 
> ¿ves la catidad de millones que está moviendo sólo la chicharrada?
> pues cada operación de compra-venta hace clink, clink en la caja
> ...



Bueno tranqui... de momento si
Pero recuerde amigo como les gusta guanear de vez en cuando, a ver si esta vez se les va a ocurrir hacerlo desde 30 en vez de desde 22-23...
Aunque si ocurre eso mi piramidación está mas que clara.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Nosotros? ¿en plural?



Nosotros... nosotros...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno tranqui... de momento si
> Pero recuerde amigo como les gusta guanear de vez en cuando, a ver si esta vez se les va a ocurrir hacerlo desde 30 en vez de desde 22-23...
> Aunque si ocurre eso mi piramidación está mas que clara.



no se preocupe
estamos viviendo tiempos novedosos, hasta los zombies más putrefactos del continuo bailan la conga

solaria -5% :fiufiu: pa mi que hay atasco en la salida


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Por favor, unas oraciones por Robopoli y sus amigos EDU, DAL y CREE que queda poquito para que den resultados....
Graaaaacias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Dios nos coja confesaos.:ouch::ouch:
> 
> Mejorando la marca España.
> 
> ...




A esta le van a decir lo mismo que le dijeron a la chochito de oro: "Las trolas se las cuenta lo suyos. Cállese la boca y escuche lo que teine que hacer"

¿Esta inútil no tiene límites para hacer el ridículo? Es la Pajín pepera, soberbía e imbécil. 

En lo referente a los gobernantes, el lema en España es: "El próximo lo hará peor" Menudo plan.

Joder ya m'as cabreao!


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A esta le van a decir lo mismo que le dijeron a la chochito de oro: "Las trolas se las cuenta lo suyos. Cállese la boca y escuche lo que teine que hacer"
> 
> ¿Esta inútil no tiene límites para hacer el ridículo? Es la Pajín pepera, soberbía e imbécil.
> 
> ...



pos tómate a relaxin' cup

que sí, que dan ganas de escupirla
pero yo no lo digo que soy un caballero


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A esta le van a decir lo mismo que le dijeron a la chochito de oro: "Las trolas se las cuenta lo suyos. Cállese la boca y escuche lo que teine que hacer"
> 
> ¿Esta inútil no tiene límites para hacer el ridículo? Es la Pajín pepera, soberbía e imbécil.
> 
> ...



Chochito de oro??


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el botas compra caixacatalunya el mayor truño de las cajas
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 05:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Se lo va a quedar La Caixa


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Realia corrigiendo a lo bruto, camino de las Solarias, ojalá aguante los 1,15 al cierre...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se lo va a quedar La Caixa



eso siempre que no lleguen unos guatemaltecos con 4 perras a reventar las ofertas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Chochito de oro??


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Saltó el SL en Solaria. Fue bonito mientras duró. Ahora subirá a 2 euros...


----------



## Galifrey (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NTC sube por el calentón chicharril de ayer y hoy
> 
> NATRA hasta que no rompa los 2,45 no hay nada que hacer
> 
> ...



Buenas Ane,

¿Y ahora que natra ha roto los 2,45 que prevees?

Acabo de comentarlo con un compañero hinversoh y no entendemos demasiado a que se debe esta subida...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ene 2014)

Corrección guapa en Gowex.

Ya tocaba.


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Saltó el SL en Solaria. Fue bonito mientras duró. Ahora subirá a 2 euros...



rebote de gato muerto y a los infiernos
ha sido una pillada de libro


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

follow the leader, sigueme........


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> ¿Y ahora que natra ha roto los 2,45 que prevees?
> 
> Acabo de comentarlo con un compañero hinversoh y no entendemos demasiado a que se debe esta subida...



ahora nada. choca con la principal a 2.50

mantengo mi orden 2,20 para mañana


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas Ane,
> 
> ¿Y ahora que natra ha roto los 2,45 que prevees?
> 
> Acabo de comentarlo con un compañero hinversoh y no entendemos demasiado a que se debe esta subida...



yo creo que va haber publicación de alguna noticia pronto.
no me extrañaría que fueran malas noticias y esto sea una trampa para despeñarse desde bien alto ::

Por lo pronto como me va el riesgo entro de nuevo en ntc en 0,324 cruzando los dedos me pongo o


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

De momento:
- DAL sorpresa de +3,2% sobre beneficios estimados (+3,19% en premarket)
- EDU mejores resultados de lo esperado también (+2,43% en premarket)

Promete ser una tarde interesante!! :baba:
Que conste que ya avise de que las aerolíneas van a ser un buen negocio este año también!


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Corrección guapa en Gowex.
> 
> Ya tocaba.



He saltado antes de la bajada..Que potra!!!..ha sido un metesaca provechoso.

edito_: uff vaya velita verdeeee


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> follow the leader, sigueme........



seguidme, 

sacyr corrigiendo, os está dando oportunidad de entrar más barato.....obj 5


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> seguidme,
> 
> sacyr corrigiendo, os está dando oportunidad de entrar más barato.....obj 5



No me gusta nada de nada...espero tengas suerte

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 13:54 ----------

edit: hoy acabamos en verde


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> rebote de gato muerto y a los infiernos
> ha sido una pillada de libro



Si todas mis pilladas se resuelven así, Montoro me hace un monumento. 

Ahora me voy a ir de Sacyr y de Realia. Y ya tengo medio año hecho. Y me doy vacaciones lo que queda de mes.


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Nosotros ya vendimos ayer, y ahora a otra cosa mariposa.)



Claro que sí campeón.

Las Gowex, limpieza de sable, y verdes de nuevo.

:8:Ahora veo el ostión de solaria. Eso es un reversal.
Vamos, que ni chinos ni leches. Leoncios cabrones, para que entre la gacelada.


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> seguidme,
> 
> sacyr corrigiendo, os está dando oportunidad de entrar más barato.....obj 5



Fuuu yo creo que está como para cara o cruz...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk, deja de autocitarte 
último aviso

El volumen del Ibex hoy es bastante, bastante bajo. Parece que los leoncios están guardando los obuses para la tarde tras la apertura USA.
Tiene toda la pinta de que va a haber fuego a discreción.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mpbk, deja de autocitarte
> último aviso
> 
> El volumen del Ibex hoy es bastante, bastante bajo. Parece que los leoncios están guardando los obuses para la tarde tras la apertura USA.
> Tiene toda la pinta pinta de que va a haber fuego a discrección.



¿Rojo o verde?


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> mpbk, deja de autocitarte
> último aviso
> 
> El volumen del Ibex hoy es bastante, bastante bajo. Parece que los leoncios están guardando los obuses para la tarde tras la apertura USA.
> Tiene toda la pinta de que va a haber fuego a discrección.



El tema es de que color...
y yo con una reunión...


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Rojo o verde?



Si es que quieres saberlo todo...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Rojo o verde?



eso preguntaselo a mpbk que lo sabe por tésnico


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Si es que quieres saberlo todo...



Yo diría verduno por la pinta del premarket y por los resultados que voy viendo pero ya se sabe que esto nunca se sabe.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> He saltado antes de la bajada..Que potra!!!..ha sido un metesaca provechoso.
> 
> edito_: uff vaya velita verdeeee




Despioje total y control de la subida. No está la cosa para poner stops

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 14:01 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Yo diría verduno por la pinta del premarket y por los resultados que voy viendo pero ya se sabe que esto nunca se sabe.



Récord de Apple: habría vendido 55 millones de iPhones en el primer cuatrimestre - elEconomista.es

Yo diría que verde que te quiero verde.


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2014)

Está siendo muy facil ganar pasta en bolsa. Esto va acabar muu mal...con una legión de pillados por años.

Aprienten culos y ciñan stops.


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

El miedo guarda la viña, señoras y caballeros.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Está siendo muy facil ganar pasta en bolsa. Esto va acabar muu mal...con una legión de pillados por años.
> 
> Aprienten culos y ciñan stops.



Yo estoy aprovechando para salir de pilladas añejas. Me voy a quedar en liquidez total... que sensación


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Cada vez más verde el premarket de DJ,SP500 y Nasdaq... No me fío ni medio pelo de estos cabrones...
DAL y EDU han sido desinfladas por arte de magia y ahora están en en +2,5% y +0,
06% respectivamente. Modo volatilidad máxima activado!

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 14:17 ----------

Creo que es posible que BBVA repunte a la tarde:
BBVA reducir sus costes del 30% al 22%: habr prejubilaciones, pero no despidos
Trolling?


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Está siendo muy facil ganar pasta en bolsa. Esto va acabar muu mal...con una legión de pillados por años.
> 
> Aprienten culos y ciñan stops.



en un ciclo alcista? todos a ganar, menos los que no compren.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 14:19 ----------

atencion hoy rimm.nos dara 0.8?


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy aprovechando para salir de pilladas añejas. Me voy a quedar en liquidez total... que sensación



imagino que será esa sensación de libertad que decía tener un flatmate que tuve que soportar cuando se cambiaba los calzoncillos cada domingo

parecían el papel de una magdalena :vomito:

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 14:24 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Cada vez más verde el premarket de DJ,SP500 y Nasdaq... No me fío ni medio pelo de estos cabrones...
> DAL y EDU han sido desinfladas por arte de magia y ahora están en en +2,5% y +0,
> 06% respectivamente. Modo volatilidad máxima activado!
> 
> ...



El santander ha sacado otra noticia parecida. Cierre de tropecientas oficinas y restructuración de personal

Banco Santander remodela su organigrama en España para crecer - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El santander ha sacado otra noticia parecida. Cierre de tropecientas oficinas y restructuración de personal
> 
> Banco Santander remodela su organigrama en España para crecer - Noticias ibex informacion ibex









Si tuviera liquidez me metía en Fersa. Parece que han hecho el vuelo del gallinaceo pero sin dejar de estar verde mientras el resto se han desplomado.
Al final va a ser la hermana guapa de Solaria...
Mientras en US SolarCity cayendo un 3% :´(


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

I keep
I keep...

but fucking lions are disturbing my peace


----------



## pyn (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy aprovechando para salir de pilladas añejas. Me voy a quedar en liquidez total... que sensación




Huele a Gamesas añejas.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

BBVA veerrrdeee.... :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Realia también.


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Realia Vuelta al ataque, se apoyó en los 1,12-1,13 , nuevos pillados?


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Stock Quote RAD
3 Reasons Why Rite Aid Is Right On - TheStreet
Está en el puntito de cocción perfecto. Ni muy hecho ni muy pasado.
Que lo chepáis...


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Menudo guano en BME, mis dos entradas del viernes un puto desastre.


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Alguien seguía Peugeot, como se come que el valor de la ampliación sería de entre 7,5 y 8, y se haya disparado a 10 ¿?


"La mayoría de analistas cree que la entrada de Dongfeng y del Estado francés se hará con unos precios por acción entre 7,5 y 8 euros, una prima de descuento respecto a los 10,21 euros a los que cerró ayer el valor. Dicha prima es consecuencia de la fuerte corrección bajista que sufrió ayer Peugeot."


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Menudo guano en BME, mis dos entradas del viernes un puto desastre.



Hoy su volumen es mínimo y aún así nadie suelta por debajo de 30. Al final de la sesión mejorará.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de Realia también.



Que por supuesto empieza a subir. Como Sacyr.
Y como Solaria después de saltar mi SL
CA-BRO-NES


----------



## Krim (21 Ene 2014)

Todo muy farruco, USA a punto de abrir clavado en máx históricos..¡va! ¡canto un corto sobre el DAX! Pero flojito, que últimamente Don Pandoro está anémico.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que por supuesto empieza a subir. Como Sacyr.
> Y como Solaria después de saltar mi SL
> CA-BRO-NES



Señorita, ese lenguaje! 
Acaso usted me ha visto despotricar porque los hijos de la gran chingada estén despeñando Solarcity casi un 4% en pre y con volumen?


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que por supuesto empieza a subir. Como Sacyr.
> Y como Solaria después de saltar mi SL
> CA-BRO-NES



no te alteres que llevas un bichito dentro, que por cierto, saldrá trader fijo


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> no te alteres que llevas un bichito dentro, que por cierto, saldrá trader fijo



trader, chicharrero y a largo, especie poco conocida aún

Como tarde tanto en salir como su madre de los chicharros estará atrincherado hasta que Pescanova entre en el IBEX. 
Enhorabuena pecata, no sé si ya te lo había dicho.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> en un ciclo alcista? todos a ganar, menos los que no compren.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 14:19 ----------
> 
> atencion hoy rimm.nos dara 0.8?



gaaaaaaaaaaaap de salida:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

My Godness.... Morningstar se ha pegado un talegazo en el sistema y no puedo ver actualizado mi portfolio!! :''''( 
Tres días de mono y ahora estos cabrones rompen el sistema...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

Me sali de NTC ooootra vez en 0,334 y esta vez definitiva.
Me quedo fuera a ver por donde rompe
Suerte a todo el mundo


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

El ibex a que espera?? A los resultados de la banca que empiezan mañana con BKT?


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Queda alguien en TESLA? hoy por los 175 ya !


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

prisa -2%
natra +3.5%


a que prisa acaba o verde o casi, y natra rojo o casi ::


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Trolling con EDU... -2,46%. 
Por lo menos Delta parece que va de verdad (+3,65%)



Xiux dijo:


> Queda alguien en TESLA? hoy por los 175 ya !



Estaba pero vendí en los $187 creo recordar antes del gran batacazo.
La tenía en el radar para recomprar pero al final me decanté por otras opciones. 
De todas formas tiene buena pinta.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

Los 10.500-10.550 le están haciendo pupita al IBEX, se ha chocado unas cuantas veces ahí ... 
Ya ni Santander sube ... :-(


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

He comprado unas Rovi, para meterme unos supositorios. 9,89 

limpieza de stops y cierre de gap, y en principio para arriba 4-5 días bastantes claros


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Los 10.500-10.550 le están haciendo pupita al IBEX, se ha chocado unas cuantas veces ahí ...
> Ya ni Santander sube ... :-(



Esta siendo penoso el volumen en el Ibex, salvo excepciones, así ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

guano bankia incoming?


----------



## Namreir (21 Ene 2014)

Q u e aburrimiento, a ver si nos damos un buen ostion del -4% y hacen limpieza. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

prisa en 0,408. reseñar para los seguidores del comemucho, que el lado recto del kumo está en 0,4075 CLAVADO (como ayer más o menos)

para que luego digamos que no se sigue el muchichuki


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ene 2014)

en 1037x tendría que parar o eso calcule ayer....


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

BME :: nadies suelta por debajo de 30 ehhh jejej
SAB ::::::::::::


----------



## Se vende (21 Ene 2014)

No falla, salió ayer Marrano haciendo el ridículo por TV y hoy nos salimos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa en 0,408. reseñar para los seguidores del comemucho, que el lado recto del kumo está en 0,4075 CLAVADO (como ayer más o menos)
> 
> para que luego digamos que no se sigue el muchichuki



PRS está muy guanosa hoy. quizá despioje? 
Ane, como lo ve?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2014)

se esta preparando un gap a la baja por tecnico y porque ya esta bien de tanto siempre alcismo cansino


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> PRS está muy guanosa hoy. quizá despioje?
> Ane, como lo ve?



veo que cada vez que toca el kumo en 0,41 o así, entra pasta


eso no quiere decir que no estemos al loro


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2014)

Parece que ya están preparando el ojetazo guanoso...sin prisioneros ni cuerpos,...aluvión de margin call me huelo para que la gente espabile como bien sabe, a hostias

A ver si dejan hemoal para todos


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Lo que yo decía, hoy tocaba fuego a discreción contra la gacelada.
Día de comer palomitas y esperar atrincherado a que vacien los cargadores.
Nos vemos en los 10200.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Mal mal mal... día muy feuno.
Voy a usar la vieja técnica ancestral castuza de darme un voltio a ver si cuando vuelva se ha arreglado todo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo que yo decía, hoy tocaba fuego a discreción contra la gacelada.
> Día de comer palomitas y esperar atrincherado a que vacien los cargadores.



Rajoy dijo que hay que salir de la trinchera de la crisis ya...jeje

Que cosas


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

NTC reversal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parece que ya están preparando el ojetazo guanoso...sin prisioneros ni cuerpos,...aluvión de margin call me huelo para que la gente espabile como bien sabe, a hostias
> 
> A ver si dejan hemoal para todos



No va haber vaselina ni hemoal para todos...


Wave Of Chinese Trust Defaults Coming - Business Insider

Chinese Stocks Tumble On Contagion Concerns From First Shadow-Banking Default | Zero Hedge


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano sigue con sus pautas bajista en el corto plazo.

Esto son pequeñas caricias.

Hay tanta plusvi amasada que es imposible que salgan al mismo tiempo. No sé cómo se las van a apañar pero se les puede ir de las manos en cualquier momento.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rajoy dijo que hay que salir de la trinchera de la crisis ya...jeje
> 
> Que cosas



¡Bertoooooooook! Haga güeco.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¡Bertoooooooook! Haga güeco.



Fue una referencia directa al foro, seguro ::...y a los siemprebajistas.

jeje


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo que yo decía, hoy tocaba fuego a discreción contra la gacelada.
> Día de comer palomitas y esperar atrincherado a que vacien los cargadores.
> Nos vemos en los 10200.



Ratifico la moción :Aplauso:
Yo me quedo aquí resguardado debajo de mi alero como buen gorrión que hoy llueve mucho, el día se muere ya, hace frío y es la hora de un cafelito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes señorias,

Yo cierro la mitad de las ISRG (382-432) y dejo al todo o nada las IBM para esta noche con los resultados, VAMOS IBM. 220 ó 160. 

A caer un 0.16 le llamamos guano¿? Y cuando esto comience a caer de 3% entonces que¿?

Lo siento por las alstom.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

natra1 y natra2 han vuelto a la atmósfera, sin novedad, mision Phi Ia2 cumplida


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Queda alguien en TESLA? hoy por los 175 ya !



yes.

¡Hasta la jubilación y más allá! Cuando se coman el mercao de los coches, y empiecen a investigar cohetes eléctricos.

A lo mejor es cuesión de crear una carterita en escalextric de estos, solarias, impresoras 3D, bioternolojía de la güena, .... Y ver que ha pasado en veinte años.

Lo que hace veinte años eran Ibemes, microsofes, gugeles o ápeles (no apeles), ........
Claro que por el camino también hubo terras y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

220 chinazo. Si usted compra, sube. Es un axioma del último año. Noy nada más que saber


----------



## tarrito (21 Ene 2014)

*OFF TOPIC* del quince!

me he quedado : + :: ... y luego ienso: + 


Alpha-GPC gave man (79) uncontrollable libido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> *OFF TOPIC* del quince!
> 
> me he quedado : + :: ... y luego ienso: +
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Y usted ha sabido de eso por....????????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 220 chinazo. Si usted compra, sube. Es un axioma del último año. Noy nada más que saber



Despues de esta mañana que me la he pasado leyendo toda la informacion que cuelgan en la web, con sus trillones de patentes al dia, sus negocios con rentabilidad a doble digito hasta que descubran el triple y tal, soy optimista. Aunque viendo lo de hoy parece que soy uno de los pocos.

Ese axioma funciona con el pepino y el HONORABLE, si localizan a este ultimo que compre eonicas por diossssssssss.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 17:48 ----------

El Mon es un cachondo de cuidado...


----------



## romanrdgz (21 Ene 2014)

Vaya 3 últimas sesiones llevamos. No sé qué me duele más:

- Si lo de Sacyr atascado y bajando cuando esperaba que ayer fuera el gran día
- Si la troleada de Arcelor, que el jueves cerró a 13.60!
- Haber entrado en 2.10 en Sabadell cuando por técnico lo veía cayendo primero a 2.05... Pero me conformo si mañana vuelve a donde debe.

En fin, al menos globalmente arrastro plusvis.

A ver qué pasa con el ER de AMD, que es hoy tras el cierre de mercado USA. A ver si me dan alguna alegría.

Por cierto, ¿alguien aquí ha probado a mantener acciones un año compensando con un futuro/opción para tributar más bajo que comparta su experiencia?


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> *OFF TOPIC* del quince!
> 
> me he quedado : + :: ... y luego ienso: +
> 
> ...



con 80 años, pa matarse



> After using the supplement for six weeks the man's sexual behaviour had changed. Before supplementation he had sex about once a month, after taking the supplement he wanted sex several times a day. He also asked his wife to perform oral sex, something he had never done before. In addition he wanted sex in unusual places, and had started to masturbate 'to alleviate his psychological discomfort'.



La página es un nido de estafadores.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> que el precipicio nos sea propicio , prep.cio y tal :Aplauso:



se veia venir :fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> yes.
> 
> ¡Hasta la jubilación y más allá! Cuando se coman el mercao de los coches, y empiecen a investigar cohetes eléctricos.
> 
> ...



Seguimos a por los 200$


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

A que hora presenta resultados Sabadell?


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

Parece que el Nasdaq después de cerrar el gap quiere volver hacia arriba...


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> BME :: nadies suelta por debajo de 30 ehhh jejej
> SAB ::::::::::::



algún flojo que la ha soltado unos céntimos más abajo

míralo por el lado bueno ¿no querías piramidar a la baja?

:ouch:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ene 2014)

China ¿La mayor mega burbuja de crédito de la historia?

Miedo¿?


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> algún flojo que la ha soltado unos céntimos más abajo
> 
> míralo por el lado bueno ¿no querías piramidar a la baja?
> 
> :ouch:



Lo que ya me estoy temiendo
/mode conspiranoico on/
Es que ahora que los institucionales han salido de BME lo lleven a los suelos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> China ¿La mayor mega burbuja de crédito de la historia?
> 
> Miedo¿?



La hostia va ser épica.... "los del hilo china pisa fuelte" deben estar calenticos....


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que ya me estoy temiendo
> /mode conspiranoico on/
> Es que ahora que los institucionales han salido de BME lo lleven a los suelos.



El santander entró hace unos días aumentado su posición al 4%, cuando salió Caixabank.

Hoy los mayores compradores han sido de nuevo el Santader, BBVA, Deustche Bank, Barclays y JP Morgan.

Tranquilo te dará de nuevo alegrías.


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2014)

Arch Coal super interesante


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La hostia va ser épica.... "los del hilo china pisa fuelte" deben estar calenticos....



sí... china pide paso. Es una puta locura lo que han hecho los chinos.

Un Mar de Cemento llamado China | Historia-Economía-Filosofía

El Estallido de la Burbuja Inmobiliaria China y la 2ª parte de la Gran Crisis Mundial | Historia-Economía-Filosofía


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

Más madera ... ...
El FMI triplica su previsión de crecimiento para España y la sitúa en el 0,6% para este año | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes señorias,
> 
> Yo cierro la mitad de las ISRG (382-432) y dejo al todo o nada las IBM para esta noche con los resultados, VAMOS IBM. 220 ó 160.
> 
> ...



Esta caida era mas o menos predecible (y poco me ha parecido),yo por eso opte por moverme solo con los fondos,teniendo a Exor,Bmw,Apple,Ibm,Microsoft,Philip morris,Lorillard,Diageo,Carlsberg supongo que no caeran tanto.A mi Ibm me parece una buena opcion a lp en bolsa,no va a duplicar su capitalizacion pero a lp deberia dar unas cuantas alegrias1)es un negocio global2)se esta reestructurando3)Es la empresa que mas patentes registra al año4)Es la que mas se esta gastando en recomprar acciones propias del mundo.Por todo esto antes de 3-5 años deberia rondar los 250-300.Me da un poco rabia lo de Alstom,vaya caida,tiene algun negocio bueno como pasa en thyssen pero tambien cuenta con demasiada morralla.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

cuidado bankieros que hay divergencias negativas........

alguien me hace caso?.....
la venta FCC un exito. 
las blackberry subiendo un 10%

las peugeot intra 6% y resto stop min por si se va a 13.
largos oil y salida.

y he comprado solaria a ultima hora

follow the leaderrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 18:28 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> cuidado bankieros que hay divergencias negativas........
> 
> alguien me hace caso?.....
> la venta FCC un exito.
> ...



y alcoa subiendo en vertical:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

Ojito con BME que esta en maximos de varios años y esta pagando los dividendos con la caja de la empresa.El negocio es muy bueno pero el dividendo es insostenible


----------



## Topongo (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojito con BME que esta en maximos de varios años y esta pagando los dividendos con la caja de la empresa.El negocio es muy bueno pero el dividendo es insostenible



Eso es lo que preocupa, lo hablamos anteriorimente, lo que pasa que aun bajando dividendo seguiría teniendo un PEr bueno y nada de deuda, por lo que estos precios tampoco son de locura...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta caida era mas o menos predecible (y poco me ha parecido),yo por eso opte por moverme solo con los fondos,teniendo a Exor,Bmw,Apple,Ibm,Microsoft,Philip morris,Lorillard,Diageo,Carlsberg supongo que no caeran tanto.A mi Ibm me parece una buena opcion a lp en bolsa,no va a duplicar su capitalizacion pero a lp deberia dar unas cuantas alegrias1)es un negocio global2)se esta reestructurando3)Es la empresa que mas patentes registra al año4)Es la que mas se esta gastando en recomprar acciones propias del mundo.Por todo esto antes de 3-5 años deberia rondar los 250-300.Me da un poco rabia lo de Alstom,vaya caida,tiene algun negocio bueno como pasa en thyssen pero tambien cuenta con demasiada morralla.



IBM es una empresa muy grande, con lo bueno y malo. LLeva mas de un año cotizando la parte mala, quizas con los cambios que se ven comience a cotizar la parte buena. Por debajo de los 170 dolares accion me replantaria sacarla de la cartera, mientras las mantengo en cartera buscando la zona de los 200-220 dolares accion.

Alstom la he sacado porque lei en vertical a alguien comentarla, no se si se trata de otra conga del hilo o era algun forero suelto. Caer un 13% de golpe pocas compañias, que yo recuerde en el ultimo trimestre, Suedzucker.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

HR Fersa:
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={df141e4b-1356-4922-88e8-b9768c274f30}
Panama


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2014)

Alpha Natural Resources, ojo porque ha hecho un pull back perfecto hasta la directriz perdida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

Esta es otra de patapum pabajo de un dia a otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta es otra de patapum pabajo de un dia a otro.



Eso era un claro hch que todo el mundo ha visto y se ha puesto corto contologordo y blablablablabla inocho: inocho: ::


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojito con BME que esta en maximos de varios años y esta pagando los dividendos con la caja de la empresa.El negocio es muy bueno pero el dividendo es insostenible



Ojito no hay que tener ninguno. No tiene deudas y su inversión es la de renovar ordenadores y poco más.
El dividendo viene de los beneficios y hasta ahora de la caja acumulada en los ciclos buenos. Estos últimos años la caja ha disminuído porque los ingresos habían bajado.

Desde que empezó la subida de los 9000 puntos en septiembre sus ingresos están aumentando a doble dígito mes tras mes, debido a la gran entrada de dinero en bolsa, y por lo tanto su caja hará lo mismo. 
Si la caja aumenta la acción vale más, es todo más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete, no hay forma de que su cotización caiga.
BME= Tranquilidad + dividendos

Además es una de las eternas opables del IBEX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Ene 2014)

Hoy los usanos se han lucido, y al final seguro que cierran en positivo. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Seguimos a por los 200$



A ver si tengo la sangre fría para aguantar las plusvis. Yo sigo dentro de la de los scalextrix.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy los usanos se han lucido, y al final seguro que cierran en positivo. :fiufiu:



Es acojinaste el trolling que han hecho a las europeas! 
El viejo truco de que estoy muuuu loco!!


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ojito no hay que tener ninguno. No tiene deudas y su inversión es la de renovar ordenadores y poco más.
> El dividendo viene de los beneficios y hasta ahora de la caja acumulada en los ciclos buenos. Estos últimos años la caja ha disminuído porque los ingresos habían bajado.
> 
> Desde que empezó la subida de los 9000 puntos en septiembre sus ingresos están aumentando a doble dígito mes tras mes, debido a la gran entrada de dinero en bolsa, y por lo tanto su caja hará lo mismo.
> ...



Coincido, el ratio rentabilidad / riesgo merece la pena, una vez pasada la crisis, las "ayudas" de Montoro a los inversores a largo ... seguramente aumenten los ingresos. 
Y ya ha hubo rumores de OPAS. Seguramente se concentre el negocio.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ojito no hay que tener ninguno. No tiene deudas y su inversión es la de renovar ordenadores y poco más.
> El dividendo viene de los beneficios y hasta ahora de la caja acumulada en los ciclos buenos. Estos últimos años la caja ha disminuído porque los ingresos habían bajado.
> 
> Desde que empezó la subida de los 9000 puntos en septiembre sus ingresos están aumentando a doble dígito mes tras mes, debido a la gran entrada de dinero en bolsa, y por lo tanto su caja hará lo mismo.
> ...



Es un buen negocio y yo los defiendo pero aunque no tenga deudas el dividendo con los ingresos actuales no se puede mantener y la prueba mas clara es que lo estan pagando con la caja.Quien se meta que no lo haga por esperar 2-2,5 eu al año al menos DE MOMENTO,sostenible ahora mismo son 1-1,5 eu.1,5 comprando a 30 es un 5%.A per 15-16 tampoco es que lo esten regalando


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

Iniciado por *Guybrush_elpatapalo* 



> Eso era un claro hch que todo el mundo ha visto y se ha puesto corto contologordo y blablablablabla



No sé si todo el mundo lo ha visto.
Pero el catacrok es de los que se oyen y te hacen saltar de la silla.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 19:27 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Es un buen negocio y yo los defiendo pero aunque no tenga deudas el dividendo con los ingresos actuales no se puede mantener y la prueba mas clara es que lo estan pagando con la caja.Quien se meta que no lo haga por esperar 2-2,5 eu al año al menos DE MOMENTO,sostenible ahora mismo son 1-1,5 eu.1,5 comprando a 30 es un 5%



No mires el pasado, adelántate al mercado. Está creciendo a doble dígito en ingresos, te lo vuelvo a repetir. Este mes ya ha facturado más que en todo enero del año pasado.
Nunca el dinero ha estado tan barato y nunca tanta gente se ha pasado a comprar fondos de todo tipo desde que los depósitos son una ruina.
La caja no para de hacer clink-clink


----------



## Xiux (21 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Iniciado por *Guybrush_elpatapalo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es esta, no? 
Best Buy tiene una triste Navidad en EU - Negocios - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> IBM es una empresa muy grande, con lo bueno y malo. LLeva mas de un año cotizando la parte mala, quizas con los cambios que se ven comience a cotizar la parte buena. Por debajo de los 170 dolares accion me replantaria sacarla de la cartera, mientras las mantengo en cartera buscando la zona de los 200-220 dolares accion.
> 
> Alstom la he sacado porque lei en vertical a alguien comentarla, no se si se trata de otra conga del hilo o era algun forero suelto. Caer un 13% de golpe pocas compañias, que yo recuerde en el ultimo trimestre, Suedzucker.



Creo que un forero sigue con ella.Una pena porque la verdad esta caida no me la esperaba,debe estar cotizando la parte mala del negocio,se parece mucho a Thyssen,muchos negocios unos pocos con roces altos y otros donde pierden dinero.Imtech se llevo el podia en su dia con un -50%.Ibm es muy grande y posiblemente pocos de los que trabajan alli sepan al 100% a todo lo que se dedica, tiene algunas majas como PWC.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso era un claro hch que todo el mundo ha visto y se ha puesto corto contologordo y blablablablabla inocho: inocho: ::



esto no era un hch teoricamente hablando.....si trazas las pendientes supera el máx.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 19:46 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Hoy los usanos se han lucido, y al final seguro que cierran en positivo. :fiufiu:



me han saltado el stop, hijos de puta


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Ene 2014)

Me ha podido el síndrome de abstinencia y he comprado unas pocas prisas a 0,407.

Y más santanderes a 6,665


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

Sus antojos son un tanto peculiares, señorita PM. Resistase por lo menos a las Service Point.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me ha podido el síndrome de abstinencia y he comprado unas pocas prisas a 0,407.
> 
> Y más santanderes a 6,665



Bonito numero para acompañar al botas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2014)

Hablando del botas y ya que anda por aqui, un aplauso para OoM por su comprar bbva frente a san. Recuerdo haberlo leido cuando estaban de la manita.


----------



## Tono (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me ha podido el síndrome de abstinencia y he comprado unas pocas prisas a 0,407.
> 
> Y más santanderes a 6,665



vaya antojos de embarazada más raros tienes. 
Mi mujer pedía kiwis reblandecidos, no le valían un poco verdes, y chocolatinas.

El niño va a salir con el chichimokos y los estocásticos incrustados en los genes.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando del botas y ya que anda por aqui, un aplauso para OoM por su comprar bbva frente a san. Recuerdo haberlo leido cuando estaban de la manita.



Han asumido menos riesgos,no se metieron en compras descabelladas,no prestaron a lo loco por las favelas de brasil y los dividendos via ampliaciones ni por asomo han sido como los del botas.Aunque tb con el bbva habra que ver como evoluciona Mexico y Turkia.Al margen de comerme un owned historico yo no estaria en banca a estos precios, hay muchos sectores interesantes sin asumir tanto apalancamiento.


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## paulistano (21 Ene 2014)

Saltó stop en bankia....


Liquidez 100%



Hasta otra!


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Saltó stop en bankia....
> 
> 
> Liquidez 100%
> ...



Los mios estan a decimas, si mañana no rebota todo fuera....Me queda el consuelo de que parece que voy aprendiendo a poner stops.


----------



## Geyperman (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me ha podido el síndrome de abstinencia y he comprado unas pocas prisas a 0,407.
> 
> Y más santanderes a 6,665



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, pero las he cogido a 0.408


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2014)

Dije que Walter por debajo de los 14$ se moría ..... ahí está hoy con un -7%.

El carbón usano se va a poner pidiendo pasta a gritos


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me ha podido el síndrome de abstinencia y he comprado unas pocas prisas a 0,407.
> 
> Y más santanderes a 6,665





Prisa yo creo que las vendo, al menos la mitad, pasado mañana. Está marcando señal Atlas, pero el MACD diario de hoy no deja buena pinta. Nos vienen 13 días con el Kumo PEGADO a 0,41.

Así pues, es posible que el precio esté lateral muchos días sobre este precio, con picos para arriba y para abajo, pero siempre alrededor de este precio.


Mañana hay que tener cuidado con Prisa por si pierde el 0,407, porque se adentra en el "kumo" y el límite por abajo es 0,35 (glubs). El sigueinte kumo viene con el lado recto en 0,35 (es decir, que ese lado atrae al precio.... da que pensar)

Lo bueno es que en cuanto aparece el nivel kumo (0.408-0.41) el cuidata mete papel a saco. Lo otro vueno es que en Vigia las manos fuertes están al acecho, pero fuera.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2014)

Vaya comienzo de semana...:

Bajadas en FCC y Arcelor mas algún que otro chicharro, Peugeot y R.Imtech sufriendo y en USA también mal.
Para olvidar.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Vaya comienzo de semana...:
> 
> Bajadas en FCC y Arcelor mas algún que otro chicharro, Peugeot y R.Imtech sufriendo y en USA también mal.
> Para olvidar.



Se puede asumir que ha finalizado la corrección de FCC o aun le queda?


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

Me gustaria recalcar unas diferencias entre best buy y penney

BEST BUY CO INC (BBY:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

-A pesar de las perdidas el ebitda seguia siendo positivo
-Con el activo corriente se pueden pagar todos los pasivos...Con la capitalizacion se estaba pagando por los activos fijos sin tener en cuenta el negocio
-A pesar de todo seguían generando FCF

J.C. PENNEY CO INC (JCP:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

-Ebitda negativo, han entrado en un punto muerto donde ya solo queda tirar de inventarios y caja

Dicho esto,no hay nada que indique que esta situación no pueda darse la vuelta, han tirado tanto los precios que no tienen ni para cubrir los costes fijos...No es nada que un buen ceo no pueda resolver,la dejo en stand by


----------



## egarenc (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Han asumido menos riesgos,no se metieron en compras descabelladas,no prestaron a lo loco por las favelas de brasil y los dividendos via ampliaciones ni por asomo han sido como los del botas.Aunque tb con el bbva habra que ver como evoluciona Mexico y Turkia.Al margen de comerme un owned historico yo no estaria en banca a estos precios, hay muchos sectores interesantes sin asumir tanto apalancamiento.
> 
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



vaya owneada me ha metido hoy Alstom con ese -13% como si fuera un chicharro infecto (lo es?). Mira que OoM avisó de las put. turbinas, porque no se dedicaran solo a fabricar trenes???

Nota mental: el orden correcto es, primero preguntar opinión de fund. a OoM, y después meter la pasta, no al revés!!!


----------



## amago45 (21 Ene 2014)

Información privilegiada en Fersa ...
La CNMV guarda silencio ante las sospechas de información privilegiada en Fersa


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2014)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Se puede asumir que ha finalizado la corrección de FCC o aun le queda?



Ni idea pero no me hace gracia ver como las plusvis van decreciendo, todavía tengo algo de margen pero...

Como soportes veo la zona 18,60-19 y mas abajo los 17,70. La duda que tengo es poner stop o esperar cierres por posibles barridas.ienso:


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> vaya owneada me ha metido hoy Alstom con ese -13% como si fuera un chicharro infecto (lo es?). Mira que OoM avisó de las put. turbinas, porque no se dedicaran solo a fabricar trenes???
> 
> Nota mental: el orden correcto es, primero preguntar opinión de fund. a OoM, y después meter la pasta, no al revés!!!



Que va no se crea a mi también me ha sorprendido,no tengo una varita mágica ,aunque opere con cierto margen de seguridad yo también me como mis owned de vez en cuando , siento el bocado que le han metido.Sigo pensando que tienen algún negocio muy bueno (como el de trenes), me cuesta creer que con el nivel de endeudamiento que manejan no sean capaces de reestructurar las áreas menos eficientes. Yo hay negocios de Alstom que ni comprendo pero en los sectores que compite se que no es fácil entrar y son productos de alto valor añadido.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Creo que está bastante claro que se acabó el tiempo de los chicharros y el AT, y empieza a predominar cuando está todo TAN HINCHADO el análisis fundamental.


----------



## Namreir (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa yo creo que las vendo, al menos la mitad, pasado mañana. Está marcando señal Atlas, pero el MACD diario de hoy no deja buena pinta. Nos vienen 13 días con el Kumo PEGADO a 0,41.
> 
> Así pues, es posible que el precio esté lateral muchos días sobre este precio, con picos para arriba y para abajo, pero siempre alrededor de este precio.
> 
> ...



Cuando vendas las PRISAs dormiras mas tranquilo.


----------



## Deibis (21 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Información privilegiada en Fersa ...
> La CNMV guarda silencio ante las sospechas de información privilegiada en Fersa



Yo las llevaba desde hacía unos meses y hoy saltó SL a 0,60. Pero ahora me dan unas ganas de volver a entrar...

El contrato es importante pero de ahí al subidón que ha pegado...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cuando vendas las PRISAs dormiras mas tranquilo.



duermo bien

solo invierto lo que no necesito ::


----------



## Namreir (21 Ene 2014)

Yo hoy he palmado una buena pasta con Abengoa y FCC, pero ya me parecia a mi ........

¿Deberia vender?


----------



## egarenc (21 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va no se crea a mi también me ha sorprendido,no tengo una varita mágica ,aunque opere con cierto margen de seguridad yo también me como mis owned de vez en cuando , siento el bocado que le han metido.Sigo pensando que tienen algún negocio muy bueno (como el de trenes), me cuesta creer que con el nivel de endeudamiento que manejan no sean capaces de reestructurar las áreas menos eficientes. Yo hay negocios de Alstom que ni comprendo pero en los sectores que compite se que no es fácil entrar y son productos de alto valor añadido.



Me ha parecido una pasada, sobretodo considerando que las ventas han estado un 1% por debajo de las previsiones pero un 2% superiores al año anterior...debo de entender que aquí lo que ha contado son las previsiones respecto al negocio de las centrales térmicas, que no levantan cabeza.

Bueno, ya escampará :rolleye:


La madre que me parió, acabo de ver las Imtech :8: vaya diita, muchos como estos y le tengo que meter otro extra cuando vaya a comprar choped a mi charcuteria. Ya sabes, extra-extra-finas las lonchas. ::::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo hoy he palmado una buena pasta con Abengoa y FCC, pero ya me parecia a mi ........
> 
> ¿Deberia vender?



Yo estoy en abengoa también. Veremos mañana si recupera. Por fundamentales la veo bien así que espero que sea temporal.


----------



## Chila (21 Ene 2014)

Menuda tarde de guano...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo estoy en abengoa también. Veremos mañana si recupera. Por fundamentales la veo bien así que espero que sea temporal.



mañana/pasado a máximos, no es coña

luego ya veremos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo estoy en abengoa también. Veremos mañana si recupera. Por fundamentales la veo bien así que espero que sea temporal.



Por principios no meto pasta en empresas en cuyos consejos de administración haya Charos visilleras....

 http://www.abengoa.es/web/es/accio...urriculums/consejo/cv_m_teresa_benjumea.html 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## egarenc (21 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por principios no meto pasta en empresas en cuyos consejos de administración haya Charos visilleras....
> 
> Abengoa :: Accionistas y Gobierno Corporativo :: Estructura de órganos de gobierno :: Estructura de órganos de gobierno :: Dña. María Teresa Benjumea Llorente :: Dña. María Teresa Benjumea Llorente
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



no te creas, una persona ajena al negocio te puede ofrecer aportaciones frescas a considerar, como por ejemplio si hay que instalar cortinas o estores en la sala de juntas. ::


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana/pasado a máximos, no es coña
> 
> luego ya veremos



Cual, la A o la B? Porque ambas han caido lo suyo hoy...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no te creas, *una persona ajena al negocio te puede ofrecer aportaciones frescas a considera*r, como por ejemplio si hay que instalar cortinas o estores en la sala de juntas. ::



por eso pusieron ana botella

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 16:45 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Cual, la A o la B? Porque ambas han caido lo suyo hoy...



abengoa, me sale.


----------



## Namreir (21 Ene 2014)

Puffff, Abengoa por fundamentales a mi me parece una mierda, pero por otro lado con la bajada del bono deberia dispararse.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={74e0059d-7f51-42a1-9a99-04b3a67cef9e}

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 23:55 ----------

En realidad Abengoa deberia haber entrado en concurso de acreedores.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ene 2014)

Que pasará con la Bolsa en 2014 (1/4) - Rankia


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Puffff, Abengoa por fundamentales a mi me parece una mierda, pero por otro lado con la bajada del bono deberia dispararse.
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={74e0059d-7f51-42a1-9a99-04b3a67cef9e}
> 
> ...



Como se puede leer ese HR? Porque al hacer clicj me descarga un documento llamado verDoc.axd ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ene 2014)

Imtech alguna noticia relevante para esta correcion?


----------



## alimon (22 Ene 2014)

Se me ha cruzado el cable con Sabadell.

Voy a meter una orden de 5000 a 1,98 a ver si suena la flauta y me uno a la conga de una vez, que el jueves presenta resultados........ Objetivo 2,45.


Sigo en todo lo que llevo, con tres cojones como diría la mascota, aun llevo en verde varias, aunque reconozco que me ha podido la avaricia de ACX por querer romper los 10, y en TUB por querer ir a los 3,20.

Me pandorean en EZE hoy, voy super cargado pero creo que están acumulando.


Se dice, se comenta, se murmulla, que en NTC casi han liquidado hoy todo el papel los de kutxa, y que solo queda una direccion................. suerte.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Se me ha cruzado el cable con Sabadell.
> 
> Voy a meter una orden de 5000 a 1,98 a ver si suena la flauta y me uno a la conga de una vez, que el jueves presenta resultados........ Objetivo 2,45.
> 
> ...



yo me sali de acx en espera de superar y con plusvas del 10%
en tubacex entro en minimos el lunes o martes
ezentis ni miro el grafico aun ::
NTC si miro el chaikin no dice mucho bueno, como en natra, distribuyendo papel

Sabadell, koncorde y vigia dan fuera. el rsi dinamico va a entrar en la zona de sobreventa. Y mucho ojo con el comechichis que dice que el kumo es muy delgado de aquí a san valentin, y el volumen es descendiente desde maximos.
Ahora, si entra por posibles fundamentales, me callo. Pero tenga cuidado. 2,02 creo que vemos seguro, 1,98 también (ahora, no sé si mañana, o el viernes) pero creo que a primeros de febrero estaremos más abajo.

es mi opinión. solo unos resultados muy buenos puede cambiar esto. pero cuando no ha hablado ni una sola agencia de posibles... mmmm esto no me gusta, la banca descuenta grandes resultados

y que el SAB se ponga a vender ayer su división de pisos, pues no sé...

---------- Post added 21-ene-2014 at 19:11 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech alguna noticia relevante para esta correcion?















si te fijas en cuanto las velas salen del último arco de fibo, se apoyan en él, luego parece que esta figura puede funcionar un poco aquí. Y que la subida-recuperación fué rápida, quitándose nivel por nivel limpiamente.

Al fallar el nuevo máximo, he trazado la posible caída con los máx-mín e los rectangulos y sale 2,167 Creo que a la izquierda hay 3-4 días con esa resitencia. Pudiera ser entonces.

*OJO!! TAmbién pudiera ser que rebotase, porque lo ha parado el cuidata en el 61,80% de la caída.* Pero indicadores tienen mala pintilla

Además en el segundo gráfico, apoyaba subiendo hasta hoy que ha jodido y puede irse a ese 2,167


Por cierto, en ichimoku, 2,16 PRIMERA RESISTENCIA FUERTE, si la pierde, se va a los 2 que es la última resistencia del kumo (nivel 161,80 de caida)


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

Bankinter gana en 2013 215 mill€ un 72,8% más. Es el mejor resultado de los últimos cuatro años. Cae el crédito a clientes 2,1%
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ba2f7bef-ee91-492d-85fe-bc5d526f5a9a}

Nada más que añadir, señoría ... ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Groupe Gorge:
Parece que han firmado un MoU con una empresa rusa para suministrar robots submarinos al gobierno.
Esperemos que se note hoy en la cotización y se termine el pullback de estos dos días 

http://www.4-traders.com/GROUPE-GOR...andum-of-Understanding-in-Russia-fo-17831549/





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Bankinter gana en 2013 215 mill€ un 72,8% más. Es el mejor resultado de los últimos cuatro años. Cae el crédito a clientes 2,1%
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ba2f7bef-ee91-492d-85fe-bc5d526f5a9a}
> 
> Nada más que añadir, señoría ... ienso:



Bruselas avisa a España de los


que dotemos pasta del beneficio a reservas


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Pena de la conga que se pudo haber hecho en Bankinter.
Recuerdo a mediados del año pasado hablarlo con Ponzi y algún forero más, que era el banco que mejor aspecto de crecimiento presentaba, por morosidad y exposición al ladrillo. Pero dada la situación económica que había, a la banca no se la podía tocar con un palo. 
Ha sido un x2 desde entonces.

Los resultados que espera el mercado:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

cuidado con prisa hoy. en subasta 0,406
por debajo la siguiente resistencia clara es 0,395


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2014)

Recomendáis entrar hoy en Bankinter?


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Bankinter gana en 2013 215 mill€ un 72,8% más. Es el mejor resultado de los últimos cuatro años. Cae el crédito a clientes 2,1%
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ba2f7bef-ee91-492d-85fe-bc5d526f5a9a}
> 
> Nada más que añadir, señoría ... ienso:



pues yo esperaba más baneficios..a ver el mercado que es el que manda.


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

Reforma Fiscal de Montoro y tal. Toma dos tazas

Filtrado el borrador de la propuesta de reforma fiscal encargada por Montoro | Diego Sánchez de la Cruz

PD: Olé Nadal y tal


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

tono

esos datos son con extraordinarios, no?



•

08:54

BMS
.-
BCO SABADELL: UBS reitera vender P.O: 1.8 EUR (vs.1,5)
•

08:53

BMS
.-
BANKINTER: UBS reitera neutral P.O: 5.5 EUR (vs.4,25)
•

08:52

BMS
.-
BANCO POPULAR: UBS reitera neutral P.O: 5.5 EUR (vs.4,2)
•

08:50

BMS
.-
CAIXABANK: UBS reitera neutral P.O: 4.2 EUR (vs.3,5)


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono
> 
> esos datos son con extraordinarios, no?



Beneficios después de impuestos. Se descuentan provisiones y se incluye la venta de activos, claro.
destaca el BBVA que este trimestre puede incluso tener pérdidas por los 2500M perdidos en China y que sin embargo el mercado ha tomado bien, al menos hasta ahora.



> BVA ha vendido el 5,1% del chino Citic a precios de mercado. Tiene minusvalías de 120 millones a lo que hay que añadir las pérdidas por la puesta a valor de mercado del resto de la participación, por un total de 2.300 millones netos.



pleno al verde en le IBEX de momento, ya podemos salir del escondrijo.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

a ver que tal sale la entrada en peugeot.......arriesgada.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Mierda de Prisas.
Y mierda de Sacyr que se pone hoy a subir. Menudo chicharraco.
Solaria tiene mala pinta... como de corregir. Es lo que pasa con las subidas sustentadas en NADA


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a ver que tal sale la entrada en peugeot.......arriesgada.



de momento de lujo:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mierda de Prisas.
> Y mierda de Sacyr que se pone hoy a subir. Menudo chicharraco.
> Solaria tiene mala pinta... como de corregir. Es lo que pasa con las subidas sustentadas en NADA



yo estoy con el dedo en el ratón porque le hueco de prisa por debajo es para salir y volver a entrar más abajo... vamos a esperar

tengo cementos otra vez (y van 3)


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mierda de Prisas.
> Y mierda de Sacyr que se pone hoy a subir. Menudo chicharraco.
> Solaria tiene mala pinta... como de corregir. Es lo que pasa con las subidas sustentadas en NADA



Pecata, ayer puse un enlace de cómo el presidente de Solaria pasó de tener 1200M a tener 57M.
Semejantes pérdidas, que no las tiene ni el jato en sus 7 vidas, no tienen más explicación que pensar que esa empresa es humo.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi, me podrías analizar por encima el A.F. de ROVI (mi idea no es a corto)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Puffff, Abengoa por fundamentales a mi me parece una mierda, pero por otro lado con la bajada del bono deberia dispararse.
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={74e0059d-7f51-42a1-9a99-04b3a67cef9e}
> 
> ...



No puedo entrar en el enlace. Estuve repasando el informe del tercer trimestre y es cierto que está muy endeudada pero todo ese dinero parece haber sido invertido en la internacionalización de la compañia. El 73% de las ventas vienen de fuera de España, están reduciendo CAPEX y el EBITDA fué del 29%. Tampoco tiene problemas ni de liquidez ni de vencimientos hasta el 2018 creo. Hace poco ha tenido ampliación de capital también creo haber leido de 750 MM me parece ( de memoria te digo ).

Exactamente donde la ves flojear? 

http://www.abengoa.es/export/sites/...unicaciones/Q3_2013_Earnings_Presentation.pdf

Guybrush siempre has sido un elitista granaino if you let me say. :abajo:


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Lo siento por los que comprasteis Sabadell, parece que el mercado se ha enterado de algo.
Y por si alguien se ve tentado, las aguas del Popular es mejor dejarlas correr.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

POP y SAB es mejor estar ahora mismo al margen creo




•

09:20

BMS
.-
SANTANDER: Keefe Bruyette reitera neutral P.O: 7 EUR
•

09:19

BMS
.-
BCO SABADELL: Keefe Bruyette reitera infraponderar P.O: 1.90 EUR
•

09:18

BMS
.-
CAIXABANK: Keefe Bruyette reitera neutral P.O: 4 EUR
•

09:17

BMS
.-
BANCO POPULAR: Keefe Bruyette reitera neutral P.O: 4.80 EUR
•

09:17

BMS
.-
El Ibex 35 sube ya un 0,6% y se mueve en los 10.422 puntos
•

09:17

BMS
.-
BANKINTER: Keefe Bruyette reitera infraponderar P.O: 4.20 EUR
•

09:16

BMS
.-
BANKIA: Keefe Bruyette reitera infraponderar P.O: 0.90 EUR
•

09:15

BMS
.-
BBVA: Keefe Bruyette reitera sobreponderar P.O: 10.30 EUR


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2014)

Buenas.

Zeltia me mata.

Mirad que foto...de España.






Es e Opirriño. 



> La carretera, por si a alguien le surge la duda, está operativa y abierta al tráfico.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mierda de Prisas.
> Y mierda de Sacyr que se pone hoy a subir. Menudo chicharraco.
> Solaria tiene mala pinta... como de corregir. Es lo que pasa con las subidas sustentadas en NADA



pues claro que debe subir sacyr......cualquier corrección es para comprar más barato, obj 5€.


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Santander y BBVA convergerán este año de nuevo Ane. Los aciertos de uno y los fallos de otro en el pasado se han invertido.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo siento por los que comprasteis Sabadell, parece que el mercado se ha enterado de algo.
> Y por si alguien se ve tentado, las aguas del Popular es mejor dejarlas correr.



No se puede ganar en todos las operaciones... pero bueno para eso estan los SL, de momento el mio no ha saltado, pero no tiene buena pinta
::


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

me tenéis en el ignore no?

joder.....para hablar solo no hablo


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pena de la conga que se pudo haber hecho en Bankinter.
> Recuerdo a mediados del año pasado hablarlo con Ponzi y algún forero más, que era el banco que mejor aspecto de crecimiento presentaba, por morosidad y exposición al ladrillo. Pero dada la situación económica que había, a la banca no se la podía tocar con un palo.
> Ha sido un x2 desde entonces.
> 
> Los resultados que espera el mercado:



Si,conozco Bankinter por dentro,hay tres cosas que lo han diferenciado respecto a la competencia

-Departamento de riesgos muy exigente
-Tiene dos negocios muy potentes al margen del negocio bancario (broker,seguros--linea directa)
-Durante muchos años se han centrado mas en el negocio con las empresas (prestar a corto) que en el de los particulares (hipotecas-lp)

Creo que cuando dije que había que tener mucho cuidado con la banca fui en el verano de 2012, en 2013 la cosa cambio un poco gracias a las ayudas publicas,frob (aun asi la reestructuracion bancaria aun no esta finalizada, aunque si muy avanzada, principalmente por la parte de las cajas)... también dije que con el santander no se podian esperar grandes revalorizaciones (capitaliza por 75000 mill), y en 6,6 que anda cuando el resto del sistema bancario ha duplicado o triplicado su precio.Ahora mismo las cotizaciones son exageradamente optimistas para los riesgos a los que se tiene que enfrentar el sector (deuda soberana,busqueda de nuevos nichos de mercado,competir contra nuevos medios de pago (paypal,google,amazon...)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana/pasado a máximos, no es coña
> 
> luego ya veremos



Por ahora te estás acercando bastante :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues claro que debe subir sacyr......cualquier corrección es para comprar más barato, obj 5€.



Si usted lo dice... a mi me parece más chicharro que Solaria


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias señorias,

los resultados de IBM ayer me gustaron, parece que no mucho a Luis y sus colegas, espero que no la tiren mucho, ya rectificaran ya. Me siento sancho al final del quijote.

Bankinter mola, por lo menos no tiene toda esa grasa de oficinas y curreles hasta en el ultimo pueblo de españa, y con medio activo en ladrillo español. Vamos igualico que el Sabadell.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> me tenéis en el ignore no?
> 
> joder.....para hablar solo no hablo



Hoyga en este hilo cada uno tiene su papel. Y el de attention whore lo tiene el pirata. 

Escoja otro


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

Imtech parece que se recupera del batacazo.
Hannibal, Ane, estais dentro? Parece que tiene intención de recuperar lo perdido. Vamos a ver si al final el comechichis tenía razón.

A Gowex tengo la sensación de que la están sujentando y que no quieren que el precio se dispare, es insostenible es crecer al 5% todos los días.
Que no caiga es bueno. Jeraro y cía estan que no paran y esta semana de viaje por Latinoamerica.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga en este hilo cada uno tiene su papel. Y el de attention whore lo tiene el pirata.
> 
> Escoja otro



Discrepo, el AW es el jato.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por ahora te estás acercando bastante :Aplauso:



pero cuando dije que eran máximos, también tiene otra interpretación...
que son máximos ienso:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

Unasa preguntas ayer a Javier Solsona , director corporativo de Gowex en Pulso de Mercado:


1.- Pregunta: Le pregunta sobre el acuerdo con Ningbo
Respuesta: Fruto del trabajo de varios años, se incorporó Margaret Chen y están haciendo un trabajo fantástico, por ejemplo en el último trimestre del año consiguió el acuerdo con ZTE, como colaborar estratégico, y que nos está permitiendo introducirnos en muchas grandes ciudades en China y la noticia de Ningbo gran noticia en este comienzo del año también fruto del trabajo del gran equipo desplazado ahí.

2.- Pregunta: ¿En cuantas ciudades está presente Gowex y que porcentaje de la facturación corresponde al exterior?
Respuesta: Estamos por encima de 80 ciudades y creo que estamos por encima del 55% ó 57% de facturación de fuera de España lo que nos da una consolidación internacional muy importante. No dejamos de mirar España pero la situación económica aquí no es buena, y hay que facturar, por lo que estamos haciendo mayor esfuerzo fuera de España.

3.- Pregunta: ¿Cómo consigue Gowex entrar en un mercado tan competitivo?
Respuesta: Es un mercado competitivo pero difícilmente estamos encontrando gente que haga lo mismo que nosotros. Con la misma plataforma nosotros estamos dando soporte a los ayuntamientos con todo el tema de Smart City, a la vez damos WIFI gratis, a la vez damos soporte a los operadores en aquellos sitios donde tienen problemas con saturaciones de las redes de 3G, mas o menos ese es el principal motivo. A día de hoy nos podemos encontrar competidores puntuales en algunas áreas de negocio como Nvidia, pero haciendo todo junto a la vez como nosotros lo estamos haciendo no hay nadie.

4.- Pregunta: ¿Qué le parece la entrada de Google o Facebook en el mercado WIFI?
Respuesta: Es una buena noticia ya que nos ayuda a promocionar mercado y por otro lado no deja de ser una amenaza pero es una reinvindicación indirecta de que los últimos 4 años lo hemos estado haciendo bien y que estamos en el sitio adecuado.

5.- Pregunta: Objetivo de Gowex en el corto/medio plazo
Respuesta: Facturar, facturar, facturar. En Bolsa lo estamos haciendo genial pero lo mas importante es facturar 


Llama la atención como la prioridad para ellos está situada en facturar y facturar.
Otra pregunta que le han hecho es quien es suy mayor competidor ( esta se la envié al pagrama yo mismo por twitter) y respondieron que Google está haciendo muy bien las cosas.
Da un poco de yuyu tener a Goggle de competidor::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

Buscando nuevas compañias para la cartera ando mirando...
Group | Kering


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Imtech parece que se recupera del batacazo.
> Hannibal, Ane, estais dentro? Parece que tiene intención de recuperar lo perdido. Vamos a ver si al final el comechichis tenía razón.
> 
> A Gowex tengo la sensación de que la están sujentando y que no quieren que el precio se dispare, es insostenible es crecer al 5% todos los días.
> Que no caiga es bueno. Jeraro y cía estan que no paran y esta semana de viaje por Latinoamerica.



Llevo imtech desde los 2.40; ya puede subir, ya.


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se puede ganar en todos las operaciones... pero bueno para eso estan los SL, de momento el mio no ha saltado, pero no tiene buena pinta
> ::



Yo te acompaño Topongo con el SAB. igual mañana nos :: un -3% de apertura, pero el volumen que lleva estos días de bajada no es nada extraordinario, veremos.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, que hay de lo mío?









hoy igual vemos velones en Duro y Tavex ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero cuando dije que eran máximos, también tiene otra interpretación...
> que son máximos ienso:



Sí, pero también has dicho que luego no sabes si corregirá o sin romperá resistencias, no? la verdad es que estoy tentado de salirme porque la entrada no ha sido muy buena, a 3,11 €.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Llevo imtech desde los 2.40; ya puede subir, ya.



Quizas compraste un poco caro. Por encima de esa cirfra, y tal como funcionan los agentes hoy en dia, venden la compañia. Paciencia, esta bendecida por OoM y Parames. Del segundo quizas bueno vale, pero del primero nos fiamos.


----------



## Thader (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ponzi, que hay de lo mío?



Yo entré ayer también. ¿Subirá o nos comeremos un mojón?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ponzi, que hay de lo mío?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con Rovi lo mejor es siempre aguantar lo máximo que se pueda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga en este hilo cada uno tiene su papel. Y el de attention whore lo tiene el pirata.
> 
> Escoja otro



Que ataque más gratuito srta zocata diminuta!!!! :no:

El A.W. del hilo todos saben que es Flanderre..... :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Da un poco de yuyu tener a Goggle de competidor::



Mira la parte buena, Google siempre intenta comerse a la competencia con su propio producto si no puede lo compra a golpe de talón a no ser que se le adelante Microsoft como en el caso de Facebook.

Si aguantan la embestida de Google ten por seguro que recibirán alguna oferta de compra suculenta.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Unasa preguntas ayer a Javier Solsona , director corporativo de Gowex en Pulso de Mercado:
> 
> 
> 1.- Pregunta: Le pregunta sobre el acuerdo con Ningbo
> ...



Saben que son los primeros y en casa, hasta ahora les ha salido bien porque aun nadie ha entrado de verdad a hacerles la competencia,yo personalmente viendo lo rentables que son dudo que esta situación se mantenga durante mucho tiempo...

Ojo con Google, no hay presa que se les escape

[YOUTUBE]BU00kTZ0ZwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sí, pero también has dicho que luego no sabes si corregirá o sin romperá resistencias, no? la verdad es que estoy tentado de salirme porque la entrada no ha sido muy buena, a 3,11 €.



No sé si llegará a máximos otra vez, pero mañana dispondrá de muchos más datos. Los indicadores no son super optimistas, el MACD-Vol está repitiendo tal cual la misma figura de diciembre... uy le dejo, a ver que pasa con los cementos


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quizas compraste un poco caro. Por encima de esa cirfra, y tal como funcionan los agentes hoy en dia, venden la compañia. Paciencia, esta bendecida por OoM y Parames. Del segundo quizas bueno vale, pero del primero nos fiamos.



Imtech tiene sus riesgos,como bien mencionaste en otro post aunque este extremadamente barata no deja de ser una compañía que ha salido hace solo unos meses de un fraude multimillonario.Dicho esto hay bastantes probabilidades para que la reestructuracion acabe en buen puerto:

-J. (Hans) Turkesteen, CFO, viene de otra reestructuracion completada copn exito en un tiempo record (storktechnicalservices)

Board of Management - Royal Imtech NV

-Es un buen negocio e imtech tiene los margenes mas bajos del sector (hay mucho de donde recortar)

Solo hay que mirar a su competencia

Home - Bilfinger SE

-Ya han inyectado 500 mill

-Si todo sale bien terminara cotizando entre 3,5-4

-Ahora la parte mala,si la reestructuracion no llega a buen puerto o vuelven a robar (cosa que no creo porque los directivos responsables ya están fuera) queda el riesgo de quiebra, es lo que tiene un x2

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 10:35 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Ponzi, que hay de lo mío?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta, son muy rentables pero ya estan a precio.Ahora mismo ya dependes de lo crezcan en un futuro

Rovi

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 10:40 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buscando nuevas compañias para la cartera ando mirando...
> Group | Kering



Son grandes negocios Chinito

Group | Kering

Siempre me ha fascinado ser capaz de vender gafas de plástico de 5eu por 200-300 eu

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/JPrats/universo_de_inversion

No esta mal el articulo, dentro de los gigantes sabe moverse muy bien


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2014)

creo que ya comente lo de la subida del IVA y que no se va a quedar en el 23%, quieren subirlo por lo menos hasta el 25%.

sigo en ezentis y con las cuentas bloqueadas por el robo del otro dia en mi banco, sadjflslfhalñsahglhsalgjsaj hasta los huevos de los bancos.

parece que el unico banco que da una seguridad adicional a la hora de sacar dinero en ventanilla es ING, que te mandan un mensaje de confirmación al movil. tendré que cambiarme.
Hasta la semana que viene no podré operar por lo que si me bajais un poco el ibex para entrar baratito, os lo agradecería...


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

QUe grande el IBex :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> creo que ya comente lo de la subida del IVA y que no se va a quedar en el 23%, quieren subirlo por lo menos hasta el 25%.



Una locura::


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Me estoy fijando, y se cumple. Llevo GAS, pero como característica, fíjense, GAS anticipa 15 min antes lo que hace el IBEX


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Unasa preguntas ayer a Javier Solsona , director corporativo de Gowex en Pulso de Mercado:
> 
> 
> 1.- Pregunta: Le pregunta sobre el acuerdo con Ningbo
> ...



¿Son gafes o qué? Cada vez que estos entrevistan a algun directivo, la acción de su empresa cae.::
Es como llamar a las gacelas para que los que vienen de abajo, hagan plusvis.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

El gestor de chinito

[YOUTUBE]UOtQqILCvDk[/YOUTUBE]

No esta nada mal


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Que rojo está todo... incluso mi ojal


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

esto no tiene buena pinta para los bajistas , probablemente se este preparando un tipico techo en estocastico , con lo que el ibex caera hasta los 10050 y luego a por nuevos maximos entre los 10600 y 11k redondos ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que ataque más gratuito srta zocata diminuta!!!! :no:
> 
> El A.W. del hilo todos saben que es Flanderre..... :fiufiu:



Es que participa ustec poco y quería animar el cotarro. ¿Lo he conseguido?


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> que rojo está todo... Incluso mi ojal



prisas.... 0,405


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

Pandoro, ¿hay que coger número o con mis SAB tengo pase VIP?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2014)

Los expertos proponen rebajas de IRPF, Sociedades y cotizaciones con subidas de IVA y Especiales - elEconomista.es


En cuanto a la rebaja del IRPF, no se conocen todavía las cifras, aunque debería ser principalmente a las rentas medias y bajas. Destaca también la petición de la eliminación de la deducción por la compra de vivienda con carácter retroactivo, una medida polémica con la que se ha estado especulando en los últimos meses. 

Precisamente, para evitar el coste político, se plantearía la eliminación de forma progresiva durante 3 o 4 años, aunque significaría una vez más que el Ejecutivo se desdijera de sus promesas: en diciembre aseguró que esta eliminación de la desgravación no formará parte de la reforma fiscal.


----------



## positronico (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a ver que tal sale la entrada en peugeot.......arriesgada.



Puede llegar cerca del 11'45 donde se suele desplomar?. Crees que puede seguir subiendo con todo lo que la esta pasando?.

A mi me da miedito.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Pandoro, ¿hay que coger número o con mis SAB tengo pase VIP?



Tenemos pase VIP, menuda pandorada, ayer baje algo el STOP pero me da que me salgo porque tiene una pinta de guanear mas que la mayoria del copón...


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que rojo está todo... incluso mi ojal



sobretodo mis peugeot subiendo un 5%.......

que os pensáis que naci ayer?


----------



## sr.anus (22 Ene 2014)

como no frene en 10307 vamos hacer un submarino "toh guapo"


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

positronico dijo:


> Puede llegar cerca del 11'45 donde se suele desplomar?. Crees que puede seguir subiendo con todo lo que la esta pasando?.
> 
> A mi me da miedito.



que le está pasando? es que paso de las noticias...solo se analisis técnico.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Me estoy fijando, y se cumple. Llevo GAS, pero como característica, fíjense, GAS anticipa 15 min antes lo que hace el IBEX



GAS parece que lleva 10 minutillos bien, así que el ibex este debería parar de caer ya mismo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

gacelillas moderad ese lenguaje , empiezo a engrasar el garrote vil , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelillas moderad ese lenguaje , empiezo a engrasar el garrote vil , ultimo aviso :no:



Claramente por tecnico vamos a cerrar el gap de 9270 para luego pullback al 11300, crear el hombro invertido al 10700 y romper triangulo a 8450. Verdad ¿?


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tenemos pase VIP, menuda pandorada, ayer baje algo el STOP pero me da que me salgo porque tiene una pinta de guanear mas que la mayoria del copón...



Ahí ando yo también, estoy pensando en vender y que así puedan empezar a tocar la corneta para comenzar a subir.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claramente por tecnico vamos a cerrar el gap de 9270 para luego pullback al 11300, crear el hombro invertido al 10700 y romper triangulo a 8450. Verdad ¿?



el gap es el del 9400 , veo dos posibilidades claras , un triangulo simetrico dejando gap en la zona 10200-10300 para cerrarlo despues de cerrar el del 9400 o un HCH con maximo entre 10600-11000 , para esto ultimo el corte de macd a la baja que se esta preparando debe fallar en las proximas 2 o 3 sesiones ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Qué duda las prisas, no sé si quitármelas o comprar a este precio. Qué dudas!

las aguanto que parece que rebotamos en ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que participa ustec poco y quería animar el cotarro. ¿Lo he conseguido?



Es que me han bajado el post a 15 cents y como que no, que uno tiene su _dihnidá_!!


----------



## moisty70 (22 Ene 2014)

fersazo!!!


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

Mañana resultados del ejercicio 2013 del Sabadell a las 17h


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que me han bajado el post a 15 cents y como que no, que uno tiene su _dihnidá_!!



pero que dignidad vas a tener tu :8:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

Me gusta chinito el analisis de josep prats,coincido con el en su vision sobre las telecos, segun el video tambien apuesta por las aseguradoras,si los tipos de los bonos suben el sector podra verse beneficiado


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mañana resultados del ejercicio 2013 del Sabadell a las 17h



Joder con el mercado cerrado o casi cerrado... y encima ni una misera filtración mas alla de que está guaneando...


----------



## @@strom (22 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap es el del 9400 , veo dos posibilidades claras , un triangulo simetrico dejando gap en la zona 10200-10300 para cerrarlo despues de cerrar el del 9400 o un HCH con maximo entre 10600-11000 , para esto ultimo el corte de macd a la baja que se esta preparando debe fallar en las proximas 2 o 3 sesiones ienso:



Yo creo que el horóscopo acierta mas q usted con el papertrading.
Por cierto se le olvido mencionar hoy el clásico "mañana gap a la baja"


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Mañana resultados del ejercicio 2013 del Sabadell a las 17h



que baje un 1% más que el resto de bancos, ayer también... y sabiendo del uso de la información privilegiada, pues no sé yo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo creo que el horóscopo acierta mas q usted con el papertrading.
> Por cierto se le olvido mencionar hoy el clásico "mañana gap a la baja"



no le sobra razon , aunque no es MV el que se equivoca sino el mercado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gusta chinito el analisis de josep prats,coincido con el en su vision sobre las telecos, segun el video tambien apuesta por las aseguradoras,si los tipos de los bonos suben el sector podra verse beneficiado



Es como el sargento pero justo al reves, muy optimista. Su trayectoria lo avala. Me sorprendio verlo en la web esa, yo lo conocia de bastante antes, en persona es puro espectaculo dando numeros, datos, relaciones...


Apuesta por las eonicas de cara al futuro, y eso esta bien pero si no entra el HONORABLE con todo, mal andamos.


----------



## musgooo (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y alcoa subiendo en vertical:Baile:



Estoy pensando en entrar en Alcoa ¿a qué precio lo harías? 

Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Bankinter: tenemos menor exposición sector promotor; cobertura 40% 
Bankinter: entradas en mora se han reducido notablemente

Bankinter: no puedo decir si este comportamiento es extrapolable sector 



Bankinter: Línea Directa ha tenido el mejor resultado de su historia
Bankinter: negocio gestión activos ha alcanzado récord en fondos inversión


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

International Business Machines Corporation Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com

parece que llueve un poco ahi fuera. Querido leoncio nuestro, DON LUIS, levante los animos entre sus colegas sobre IBM.


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

Vendidas SAB a 2,004. Ya puede subir, suerte Topongo


----------



## positronico (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que le está pasando? es que paso de las noticias...solo se analisis técnico.



Chinos y estado francés al rescate...
Lo siento, estoy con el móvil desde el trabajo, no puedo ser mas concreto.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es como el sargento pero justo al reves, muy optimista. Su trayectoria lo avala. Me sorprendio verlo en la web esa, yo lo conocia de bastante antes, en persona es puro espectaculo dando numeros, datos, relaciones...
> 
> 
> Apuesta por las eonicas de cara al futuro, y eso esta bien pero si no entra el HONORABLE con todo, mal andamos.



Yo no le conocia,me esta convenciendo se le ve claro y honesto.Mira el min 30:00 del video que he puesto, creo que tiene una cartera muy consistente,hay muchas probabilidades para que su cartera supere al eurostoxx.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

bankia se va de cabeza a apoyarse en 1,25
si falla irá a 1,17

por AT todo esto



Bueno, y que me dicen de NATRA y NATRACEUTICAL? En 2h30 reversal completo.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Vendidas SAB a 2,004. Ya puede subir, suerte Topongo



Voy a respetar el STOP 1,95 ya un 2% mas pues no va a ningún sitio, si los resultados son buenos subirá y si son malos pues ::
También cabe la posibilidad de que no llegue ni a resultados claro...


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sobretodo mis peugeot subiendo un 5%.......
> 
> que os pensáis que naci ayer?



Claro suben un 5%, después de caer antes de ayer un 11%, hay que saber perder también.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Claro suben un 5%, después de caer antes de ayer un 11%, hay que saber perder también.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Estoy pensando en entrar en Alcoa ¿a qué precio lo harías?
> 
> Gracias



nose, yo puse el stop pero me da que va a corregir en breve, desde que publico resultados o noseque era compra ya lo dije.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:42 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> Claro suben un 5%, después de caer antes de ayer un 11%, hay que saber perder también.



pero entre ayer:XX: asi que la bajada me da igual.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose, yo puse el stop pero me da que va a corregir en breve, desde que publico resultados o noseque era compra ya lo dije.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:42 ----------
> 
> ...



como a animosa  ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Pandoro tiene mucho trabajo hoy.
¿Cotiza viagra en bolsa?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose, yo puse el stop pero me da que va a corregir en breve, desde que publico resultados o noseque era compra ya lo dije.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Y la de Alstom, claro, tampoco te ha pillado, no?


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pero entre ayer:XX: asi que la bajada me da igual.



Vendiste el viernes en máximos y volviste a entrar ayer. No esperaba menos de ti.


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> como a animosa  ::::


----------



## Xiux (22 Ene 2014)

Pandoro anda por Realias Coloniales y demás chicharrines


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Vendiste el viernes en máximos y volviste a entrar ayer. No esperaba menos de ti.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose, yo puse el stop pero me da que va a corregir en breve, desde que publico resultados o noseque era compra ya lo dije.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:42 ----------
> 
> ...



aunque ha llegado a resistencia...11€.......uiui


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

Min 50:40

[YOUTUBE]UOtQqILCvDk[/YOUTUBE]

En 9 años un 11% TAE, no esta nada mal para moverse solo con bluechip,recordemos que la rentabilidad a lp media de la bolsa es del 6%-7%


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose, yo puse el stop pero me da que va a corregir en breve, desde que publico resultados o noseque era compra ya lo dije.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:42 ----------
> 
> ...



No pierdes la esperanza de vender "chu mechodo" por 3000 pavos, eh??? ::


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Vendiste el viernes en máximos y volviste a entrar ayer. No esperaba menos de ti.



las que llevo las llevo desde 5€, y venderé en unos años a 25 o 30.

de mientras voy haciendo intras.....no me baciles chaval

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:52 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> No pierdes la esperanza de vender "chu mechodo" por 3000 pavos, eh??? ::



por 3000? no thanksehhh

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:54 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y la de Alstom, claro, tampoco te ha pillado, no?



no habia comprado, una pena estos gaps..


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por 3000? no thanksehhh



Has subido la tarifa o qué??? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

pero vamos, que si molesto me voy y arreglado...

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:57 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Has subido la tarifa o qué??? :XX::XX::XX:



jajaja aún tendria que hacerme autonomo para facturar....

el método es el sistema de fibonazi adaptado, es el que utilizan los ordenadores para hacer las micrordenes de compraventa. la bolsa fue creada por humanos...


----------



## positronico (22 Ene 2014)

Me han saltado los stops así que liquidez absoluta... creo que me vuelvo al forex hasta que corrija un poco.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

http://www.metagestion.net/wp-conte...ager-files/Metavalor_Ficha_Diciembre_2013.pdf

Gowex entre los primeros diez valores de metavalor. 
Alguien sAbe decirme si siguen comprando? Porqué hasta hace poco creo que no iban tan cargados.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

bankieros salid ratitas :ouch: 

el ibex tiene toda la pinta de estar configurando un techo , esta caidita no es la buena , estocastico asi lo indica ienso: preparidos para cargar largos en la zona 10100 aprox :Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pero vamos, que si molesto me voy y arreglado...



La verdad prefería al mpbk de unos meses antes de que lo poseyese el espíritu de depeche pero tu mismo...
Lo que seguramente no estaría de más es que te dieras cuenta de que tanto "yoísmo" deja una imagen de tí bastante lamentable.
Es una opinión vamos pero puedes hacer lo que te de la gana.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad prefería al mpbk de unos meses antes de que lo poseyese el espíritu de depeche pero tu mismo...
> Lo que seguramente no estaría de más es que te dieras cuenta de que tanto "yoísmo" deja una imagen de tí bastante lamentable.
> Es una opinión vamos pero puedes hacer lo que te de la gana.



yoismo? pero si comparto todo::


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Ene 2014)

Muertoviviente preparando largos.. es la hora del guano?

Yo me he comido un -140€ en TEF, antes tenia que haber cerrado pero bueno.

Bankia oh mi accion preferida te estoy esperando


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

antes de que lo poseyese el cuelpo de depeche querra decir :ouch: :o


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

A mi personalmente no me molesta nadie...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Min 50:40
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UOtQqILCvDk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> En 9 años un 11% TAE, no esta nada mal para moverse solo con bluechip,recordemos que la rentabilidad a lp media de la bolsa es del 6%-7%



Ponzi, la inflación en España en el siglo pasado fué del 6.3% anual.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

http://www.revistasice.info/cachepdf/BICE_2667_23-32__727A2E7D952EA3620F856035A5B615FB.pdf


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> antes de que lo poseyese el cuelpo de depeche querra decir :ouch: :o



bueno pos ya me voy.....nada 

saludos y suerte.

recordad las que dije que os darán alegrias en 2014.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me molesta nadie...



A mi algunos si pero vamos, como en la vida real. Lo bueno es que aquí se puede usar el ignore. Ojalá pudiéramos hacer lo mismo en la vida real.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

Cerramos cortos y cargamos largos ibex 10250 , el 23,6% fibonazi , aun estamos haciendo techo 

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 13:13 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> bueno pos ya me voy.....nada
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> recordad las que dije que os darán alegrias en 2014.



saludos y muelte para ustec tambien amigo


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Vengo de hacer la calle para ganarme los garbanzos, veo el panorama y autocito mi post de ayer 



Tono dijo:


> Lo que yo decía, hoy tocaba fuego a discreción contra la gacelada.
> Día de comer palomitas y esperar atrincherado a que vacien los cargadores.
> Nos vemos en los 10200.



No desesperéis son correcciones sanas para coger impulso

(2000€ que perdí ayer y hoy vamos peor aún :ouch:, así no hay plusvis latentes que aguanten)


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Ene 2014)

Me ha saltado el stop en las Bankias que guardaba de recuerdo y en las TEF, asi que me tomo un descanso, palomitas y a esperar a ver si las que e quedan se van de paseo o traen alegrías. 





pecata minuta dijo:


> Pandoro tiene mucho trabajo hoy.
> ¿Cotiza viagra en bolsa?



Pfeizer, hoy subirá


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2014)

Basta ver el grafiquillo del ibex para que a uno se le quiten las ganas de meterse....ni intradía ni leches....a defender las plusvis!


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Joer con los de selfbank... han vuelto a meter la gamba con el tipo cambio y me han duplicado el valor de mi cuenta. 
Estos si que tienen un peligro de narices :ouch:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Coño!! No es un error en el tipo de cambio!! Es que según ellos Mastercard ayer subió un 1.000%!! Pena que esté cerrado el mercado. Si no las vendía ahorita mismo 

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 12:31 ----------

Algo se ha roto... en google mastercard perdió ayer un 90% :


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> http://www.metagestion.net/wp-conte...ager-files/Metavalor_Ficha_Diciembre_2013.pdf
> 
> Gowex entre los primeros diez valores de metavalor.
> Alguien sAbe decirme si siguen comprando? Porqué hasta hace poco creo que no iban tan cargados.



Creo que desde el tercer trimestre de 2013 no han comprado mas,aunque no estoy 100% seguro,yo es una apuesta que a estos precios no comprendo aunque ellos la llevan desde mucho mas abajo,espero que sepan salirse a tiempo...yo estoy invertido con ellos igual que con bestinver y puede que de un voto de confianza a josep prats.
Tambien me chirria un poco repsol,tecnicas y viscofan porque estan practicamente a su precio pero comprendo que son negocios muy solventes y en la bolsa española pues tampoco hay mucho donde elegir


[YOUTUBE]UOtQqILCvDk[/YOUTUBE]

Min 1:00:00

Josep prats valora el Santander a unos precios parecidos a los que tengo en mente


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

Parce que hoy guaneaaaaa
Póngame otro -1% del ibex hoy otra vez porfaplis


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Basta ver el grafiquillo del ibex para que a uno se le quiten las ganas de meterse....ni intradía ni leches....a defender las plusvis!



Pues hoy no es mal día para tomar posiciones. 
Hay despioje en la gran mayoría de los valores del IBEX, no creo que se baje de los 10200 entre hoy y mañana para volver a subir.



mpbk dijo:


> bueno pos ya me voy.....nada
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> recordad las que dije que os darán alegrias en 2014.



vaaaale, aaaala, ya pasó la rabieta
aceptamos troll como animal de compañía, sigue jugando


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Ene 2014)

Alguien sabe que ha sido de FranR y sus maravillosos canales?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

cerramos larguitos y cargamos cortos 10280


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

La justicia europea avala que la ESMA pueda prohibir las ventas en corto

_ El Tribunal de Justicia de la UE (TJUE) ha avalado este miércoles que la Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados tenga competencias para prohibir las ventas en corto en los Estados miembros cuando amenazan la estabilidad financiera y ha rechazado el recurso de Reino Unido, que consideraba ilegales estos poderes._


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ene 2014)

una duda q no es de bolsa y q no se si el tema ha sido tratado aqui en los ultimos dias pq no me he podido poner al dia

saben algo de las OTE de los bancos? desaparecen el 1 de febrero? alguien sabe algo? 

OTE= orden de transferencia de efectivo

gracias


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

tono. como ves reentrar en bayer?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda q no es de bolsa y q no se si el tema ha sido tratado aqui en los ultimos dias pq no me he podido poner al dia
> 
> saben algo de las OTE de los bancos? desaparecen el 1 de febrero? alguien sabe algo?
> 
> ...



Mas que desaparecer digamos que van a cambiar para adaptarse a la nueva normativa europea

http://www.sepaesp.es/f/websepa/secciones/Sobre/12-folleto_SEPA.pdf

Desde esa fecha para poder operar entre bancos sera necesario el IBAN...del euro no se va a ir ni el apuntador,vamos de cabeza hacia la unión bancaria y fiscal


----------



## Mr. Blonde (22 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda q no es de bolsa y q no se si el tema ha sido tratado aqui en los ultimos dias pq no me he podido poner al dia
> 
> saben algo de las OTE de los bancos? desaparecen el 1 de febrero? alguien sabe algo?
> 
> ...



Todas las cuentas abiertas vía internet te obligan a una OTE por el tema de verificar la titularidad.

Será a que los bancos les jode que no paguemos comisión por transferencia usando este sistema..


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono. como ves reentrar en bayer?



Bayer es siempre una apuesta segura a largo, tiene fases laterales más o menos largas y luego tira de nuevo para arriba. Lo mismo que Inditex. 
Tiene la complicación de las dobles retenciones por dividendo, a mí me lo soluciona una gestoría.
Me quedan 21 acciones compradas a 52 en el 2008. Este año vendí a 92 pensando que nunca llegaría a los 100 y mira, en los 104 y a su ritmo para arriba.

Tú mismo, aquí no hay AT. Comprar, da igual el precio de entrada, y esperar a que despierte. 
¿te suena el interés compuesto? es de las acciones que cuanto más tiempo se tiene más rinden sobre el capital inicial, por lo que nunca te apetece venderlas salvo por aburrimiento, en alguna fase larga de ligero retroceso... te apetece probar en otro lado y luego lo lamentas :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

venga otra vez largo :Baile:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

Un mapa revela la edad de los países según el uso que hacen del papel

Alguien sabe empresas que coticen que comercien con este producto?Cuando estuve en China hace 4 años me llamo la atención que los niños no usaban pañales, que vestían pantalóncitos con una abertura en la entrepierna grande para hacer sus necesidades en la calle o donde fuera sin tener que usar pañal ni nada.

Quien comercia celulosa en el mundo que se pueda beneficiar del supuesto tirón de los países orientales?


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien sabe empresas que coticen que comercien con este producto?



Ence - española, entre el viernes pasado
Portucel - portuguesa


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

Guanea en NTC y voy de listo y pico en la mismita trampa de noviembre.......
Mira que soy zoooote, tenia una orden de compra en 0,313 que puse ayer, la quite a media mañana y la subi a 0,324 y zaaaaaaaaassssssss pasada de frenada
¿¿Ooootros 3 meses para arreglarlo??
Con lo bien que estaba yo debajo del alero como dijo ayer *TONO*


----------



## Chila (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yoismo? pero si comparto todo::



Si nadie te hace caso, no te repitas.
Y piensa porqué.
De todas maneras, a mí no me sobra nadie tampoco, pero eres tú el que se ha puesto en plan quejica.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

venga otro cortito


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ene 2014)

nos vamos a 9900


----------



## Chila (22 Ene 2014)

A mí me están pandoreando a base de bien.
Pero vamos, no llevo idea de salirme de nada, la tendencia golbal es alcista, y no llevo chicharros salvo biosearch, y se está comportando con honorabilidad, así que me quedo.
A ver si baja más bankia, que volveré a entrar.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Ene 2014)

Joder maestro que tino, que puntería, que bien hacer, que donaire, que gallardia...



muertoviviente dijo:


> venga otra vez largo :Baile:


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> nos vamos a 9900



¿ya mismo o tocamos antes los 11000? :bla:

Ane sobre Bayer recuerdo haber leído que de sus 300.000 accionistas, unos 50.000 eran empleados de la propia empresa.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Joder maestro que tino, que puntería, que bien hacer, que donaire, que gallardia...



creo que se equivoca de cabo a rabo , lo pilla , lo del rabo digo ienso:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 14:44 ----------

deje en paz al personal maestro , el macd esta a punto de cortar a la baja , la cosa se pondria claramente del lado bajista de la fuerza con un gap a la baja y el objetivo seria cerrar el gap 9400 ienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Ene 2014)

Como no lo voy a pillar maestro... se las cojo todas al vuelo... entonces como la quiere, salivada o a pelo ?



muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que se equivoca de cabo a rabo , lo pilla , lo del rabo digo ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> deje en paz al personal maestro , el macd esta a punto de cortar a la baja , la cosa se pondria claramente del lado bajista de la fuerza con un gap a la baja y el objetivo seria cerrar el gap 9400 ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

que corran los bytes chaval :no:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 14:56 ----------

como revienten los 10240 no paramos hasta los 10050 :Baile:


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Ene 2014)

Cuanto maestro, esto parece el instituto


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

bueno otro larguito


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Queridos niños, esta tarde parece que viene rojita...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Jato estás un poco contradictorio, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jato estás un poco contradictorio, no?



un poco dice :rolleye: solo aprovecho pa pipear , pero veo un hombre colgado y claro gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Realia glu glu glu


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jato estás un poco contradictorio, no?



El perro del Botín no has pillado Pecata, nos van a salir caras las manzanas. 
Hasta la salida de resultados el día 30 toca sufrir, nos vamos al 6,50. 
...Y después Pandoro dirá.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

Me saltó SL en imtech, seguimos con el ojete rojete en EZE.

La buena noticia en mi caso podría venir de USA, en el premarket las Nuance suben un 7%. Firmo con que cierre por encima de 15.10 después de 2 sesiones guanosas; significa que sigue alcista. Sino otra que me dejará pérdidas, aunque no serían gran cosa afortunadamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

mañana tanda de PMI y las caidas estan siendo con poco volumen ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El perro del Botín no has pillado Pecata, nos van a salir caras las manzanas.
> Hasta la salida de resultados el día 30 toca sufrir, nos vamos al 6,50.
> ...Y después Pandoro dirá.



en peores plazas hemos toreado


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

... y salido a hombros 

los 7,20-7,30 que yo buscaba no sé si los veré antes de carnavales
pero los veré así me deje el culo en el intento

BME e Iberdrola han vuelto al verde, ya puedo ir asomando el hocico del cuchitril :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

bueno a seguir pipeando , cerramos largos y metemos cortos por enesima vez ienso:


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno a seguir pipeando , cerramos largos y metemos cortos por enesima vez ienso:



por enésima elevado a la enésima ::


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno a seguir pipeando , cerramos largos y metemos cortos por enesima vez ienso:



"Queremos ser tu broker"


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

Saltaron los stops de Alba y Ferrovial, les habia cogido carińo.
A esperar nuevas oportunidades...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

Parece que el honorable se ha equivocado. Era la otra electrica alemana. La otra. Ya es mala suerte de 2, elige la que no llevo. Mal, muy mal.


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> una duda q no es de bolsa y q no se si el tema ha sido tratado aqui en los ultimos dias pq no me he podido poner al dia
> 
> saben algo de las OTE de los bancos? desaparecen el 1 de febrero? alguien sabe algo?
> 
> OTE= orden de transferencia de efectivo



Esto es lo que me han enviado los de Evo


----------



## Xiux (22 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Parece que el honorable se ha equivocado. Era la otra electrica alemana. La otra. Ya es mala suerte de 2, elige la que no llevo. Mal, muy mal.



te refieres a RWE? y las E.on apenas se contagian :8:


----------



## jjsuamar (22 Ene 2014)

Hoy terminamos en verde.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

¿por qué bankinter se ha desplomado? No había dado muy buenos resultados?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> te refieres a RWE? y las E.on apenas se contagian :8:



Asi es. Hasta los 14,65€ tenemos para subir. Venda la compañia entre sus allegados y no tan allegados.


----------



## Montegrifo (22 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿por qué bankinter se ha desplomado? No había dado muy buenos resultados?



Pq no serán tan buenos como los que va a sacar Sabadell y bankia...

Sí, Pandoro me está dando bien aunque hoy va con vaselina, mañana ya veremos si se le olvida


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Pq no serán tan buenos como los que va a sacar Sabadell y bankia...
> 
> Sí, Pandoro me está dando bien aunque hoy va con vaselina, mañana ya veremos si se le olvida



No crea que no me he planteado meterme en bankia... de momento le doy un tirito a bankinter, en principio intradía. En todo caso con un SL más ajustado que las mallas de Catwoman


----------



## Klendathu (22 Ene 2014)

Salto el SL de Sabadell y ahora a subir...


----------



## Xiux (22 Ene 2014)

Pandoro está en Realia al 100% dando hostias

De las que me merezco unas cuantas por no soltar hoy a primera hora ::::


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

En Sabadell aun acabamos en verde, al tiempo, como pase sería una troleada éipca estilo acerlor.
Por el momento ya hemos salido del TOP GUANO del IBEX hoy


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

¿donde anda el maestro Janus?
esta semana no se le ha leido en el hilo creo

¿Que os parece Mapfre para medio plazo?


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿por qué bankinter se ha desplomado? No había dado muy buenos resultados?



¿desplomado?

la palabra correcta es ''desplumado''... de SL gaceleros, que es lo que han hecho ayer y hoy los leoncios 

Los resultados eran los esperados, por lo que ya estaban descontados.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 15:34 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Pandoro está en Realia al 100% dando hostias



pues que siga ahí, en los chicharros tiene mucho trabajado atrasado


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿desplomado?
> 
> la palabra correcta es ''desplumado''... de SL gaceleros, que es lo que han hecho ayer y hoy los leoncios
> 
> Los resultados eran los esperados, por lo que ya estaban descontados.



Mira el escalón de las 14.30... eso sí, a partir de ahí están acumulando cosa mala.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 15:35 ----------

Se confirman las buenas perspectivas del premarket en Nuance :Aplauso: suben un 7%


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mira el escalón de las 14.30... eso sí, a partir de ahí están acumulando cosa mala.



Esa vela, roja, hacia abajo y en seco, se denomina en AT *'Vela desplumadora'*©Tono y es la que se utiliza para limitar las pérdidas de las gacelas, haciéndoles saltar amablemente sus SL. Posteriormente es seguida por un aumento de volumen y del valor de la cotización, dejando una sensación de ardor en salva sea la parte.
Término que podéis añadir los amantes del AT al de *'Posiciones asustaviejas'*©Paulistano y que define a aquellas enormes posiciones de venta que aparecen y desparecen fugazmente cuando se tradea específicamente en Bankia.

Voy a dormir una siestita al sofá, que ya no digo más que tonterías :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

blackberry en su salsa......

1 eurito más para subir...y en 2014 a 16


----------



## Se vende (22 Ene 2014)

No fallo, suelto SAB y recupera. Por otro lado, da miedo ver como el POP hace 5 minutos en verde y ahora cae más de 1% y todo con unas bolsas europeas bastante planas y tirando al verde.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿por qué bankinter se ha desplomado? No había dado muy buenos resultados?



ayer ya habia divergencias negativas. bajate el KNKOrde y mira el marron.

yo los he interpretado como negativos, esperaba que ganase 400m.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Pq no serán tan buenos como los que va a sacar *Sabadell y bankia...*
> 
> Sí, Pandoro me está dando bien aunque hoy va con vaselina, mañana ya veremos si se le olvida


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ayer ya habia divergencias negativas. bajate el KNKOrde y mira el marron.
> 
> yo los he interpretado como negativos, esperaba que ganase 400m.



Le doy un thanks por la info.

Respecto a la polémica que se traía, creo que hace unos días yo ya dije que la gente que canta las operaciones me parecen bastante respetables, incluido el jato ya que nos sirve de sentimiento contrario.

Pero si además aporta más información de este tipo, estoy seguro de que será visto por aquí con muchos mejores ojos por todos 

De hecho yo espero que a mí no me vean como un cansino, que reconozco que a veces lo soy ienso:

P.D. El koncorde lo uso hace ya mucho, pero creo que más importante que la "línea marrón" me parece la azul


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


>



No sea mala , mañana Sabadell va a hacer un x4 respecto al año anterior frente al x3 previsto y vamos a ver un +5% ::


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

VAMOSSSSS MIS CHINITOS FAVORITOSSS!!!!! 9.38%!!!! 
JRJC China Finance Online Co, Ltd. ADR XNAS:JRJC Stock Quote Price News


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano rebotando, que ya era hora.

En Gowex manteniendo a la acción pegada en los 16,40 para mantener el canal alcista. Lo están haciendo de libro.

Imtech ni chicha no limoná. Aguantamos esperando que el comechichis haya tenido razón y confiando en el valor a largo plazo.

Apple, a ver que demonios pasa el Lunes que viene cuando tengamos los datos oficiales de ventas.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> El carbón usano rebotando, que ya era hora.



Todos????? Nooooooo... Clifs resiste haciendo de las suyas para variar... ::

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 16:19 ----------

Himax Technologies parece que se está animando otra vez después de un letargo de varios días...


----------



## SPK (22 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todos????? Nooooooo... Clifs resiste haciendo de las suyas para variar... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 16:19 ----------
> 
> Himax Technologies parece que se está animando otra vez después de un letargo de varios días...



Clf parece ser bajó porque Goldman dijo que era un mal año para el hierro


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

SPK dijo:


> Clf parece ser bajó porque Goldman dijo que era un mal año para el hierro



Lo que yo decía...La minería es para los muy "pro" con mucho tiempo. 
En cuanto Pandoro saque su artefacto dentro de unos años, si es que lo hace, huiré lejos de cualquier cosa relacionada con el sector.


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Esa vela, roja, hacia abajo y en seco, se denomina en AT *'Vela desplumadora'*©Tono y es la que se utiliza para limitar las pérdidas de las gacelas, haciéndoles saltar amablemente sus SL. Posteriormente es seguida por un aumento de volumen y del valor de la cotización, dejando una sensación de ardor en salva sea la parte.
> Término que podéis añadir los amantes del AT al de *'Posiciones asustaviejas'*©Paulistano y que define a aquellas enormes posiciones de venta que aparecen y desparecen fugazmente cuando se tradea específicamente en Bankia.
> 
> Voy a dormir una siestita al sofá, que ya no digo más que tonterías :ouch:



esas velas hacen mucha falta por aqui , hay mucha pluma en el hvei :no:

señores el macd en diario cortando a la baja y el gap 9400 esperando a ser cerrado y que se os va a quitar la pluma a punta de velotes rojos :no:


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



POLE al desaparecido.

Fran a ver si este año nos traes el guano )

Ahora que lo pienso, el tiempo que hace que no sale el oso guanoso dos días seguidos......ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ene 2014)

Szu cayendo desde el chupinazo de la presentacion de resultados


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> POLE al desaparecido.
> 
> Fran a ver si este año nos traes el guano )
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso, el tiempo que hace que no sale el oso guanoso dos días seguidos......ienso:



No tan desaparecido, al principio de cada trimestre me pego un descanso mientras salen niveles. En el blog si dejé algún apunte, para no oxidarme.

El 250 que dejé como nivel el 17 y ayer mismo comenté, es un campo de minas, se acercan y rebotan. Es nivel relevante, y hoy está funcionando a la perfección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



Las únicas minas que _conosco_ son estas:








::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No tan desaparecido, al principio de cada trimestre me pego un descanso mientras salen niveles. En el blog si dejé algún apunte, para no oxidarme.
> 
> El 250 que dejé como nivel el 17 y ayer mismo comenté, es un campo de minas, se acercan y rebotan. Es nivel relevante, y hoy está funcionando a la perfección.



con razon :o


----------



## moisty70 (22 Ene 2014)

no escarmiento con la pillada de amper, cojones, ya me han dado 3 oportunidades a 1,25+ para limitar pérdidas.


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2014)

Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.

A rezar


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.
> 
> A rezar



Usted no tiene remedio.
Suerte.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ene 2014)

que coñazo ............ que cansinos


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.
> 
> A rezar



Según lo que tengo la zona de 250 era buen momento para abrir un largo y que diera opción de colocar stop, ahora a esperar.


P.D. Por supuesto mete saca y sin quedar para invitar a café mañana. Liquidez e intras rabiosos. Como cualquier sábado que se sale de pesca


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2014)

En cuanto peguen el guanazo supreme, aquí no va a quedar ni Blas de chicharros y hierbas varias.


----------



## paulistano (22 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Usted no tiene remedio.
> Suerte.




Qué leche, culpa del que me quotea arriba.....el riesgo beneficio....digamos que merece la pena o


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.
> 
> A rezar



Si no siempre puede ser accionista a largo ... yonle acompaño pero desde 5,5 esas me las quedo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En cuanto peguen el guanazo supreme, aquí no va a quedar ni Blas de chicharros y hierbas varias.



En momento pre-pandoro con sobredosis de viagra, los foros y chat´s se llenan de nuevos inquilinos. Lo que tenemos que calcular es en que momento de la curva exponencial de nuevos hamiguitos se produce el ostiazo premium.


----------



## Chila (22 Ene 2014)

Es complicado que no salga bien, suerte paulistano.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En momento pre-pandoro con sobredosis de viagra, los foros y chat´s se llenan de nuevos inquilinos. Lo que tenemos que calcular es en que momento de la curva exponencial de nuevos hamiguitos se produce el ostiazo premium.



Entonces, ¿atisbamos guano en fechas próximas?


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué leche, culpa del que me quotea arriba.....el riesgo beneficio....digamos que merece la pena o



Espero que no se refiera a mi, imagine si le tengo aprecio a mi parte baja de la espalda, que no me hago caso ni a mi mismo.

Menos mal que ahora hay rebajas en el Corporación Demoestética en reconstrucciones y embellecimiento esfinteriano. ::

Liquidez e intras....desde hace un tiempo, a no ser que se venga con mucho recorrido.

P.D. Me voy a entrenar al parque, que me han comentado que el pirata ya baja de 6 minutos en un kilómetro, y me puede dar un susto adelantándome cuando paseo con la abuela. :XX:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ene 2014)

Alguien ha probado los móviles de xiaomi?

Parecen estar haciendo las cosas bien compitiendo con Samsung y Apple en el mercado Chino. Pena que no cotice en bolsa. Quizás Qualcomm fuese una forma de invertir dinero.

Alguien metido en esos follones?::


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien ha probado los móviles de xiaomi?
> Parecen estar haciendo las cosas bien compitiendo con Samsung y Apple en el mercado Chino. Pena que no cotice en bolsa. Quizás Qualcomm fuese una forma de invertir dinero.



De momento la salida del Motorola G por parte de Google ha trastocado los planes de todos los fabricantes de móviles Android y ya no hace tan apetecible la compra de uno chino aunque tenga reputación.


----------



## kuroi (22 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien ha probado los móviles de xiaomi?
> 
> Parecen estar haciendo las cosas bien compitiendo con Samsung y Apple en el mercado Chino. Pena que no cotice en bolsa. Quizás Qualcomm fuese una forma de invertir dinero.
> 
> Alguien metido en esos follones?::



Yo lo tengo desde verano, el M2S

de momento muy contento


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ya mismo o tocamos antes los 11000? :bla:
> 
> Ane sobre Bayer recuerdo haber leído que de sus 300.000 accionistas, unos 50.000 eran empleados de la propia empresa.



¿Como FAGOR?


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.
> 
> A rezar



No rece, hombre...

Creo que es buena compra. El comportamiento de SAN parece paralelo al del Ibex, los 10.250 del Ibex hacen de suelo, y si miras SAN ha hecho idénticos los tres rebotes de hoy del IBEX en 10.250

IMO el Ibex ahora va directo a los 10.700, ahí se liquida todo y en liquidez total nos metemos en el bunker y a verlas venir :bla::bla::bla: 

#wishfulthinking


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

Han visto ustedes la noticia de cocacola??
Van a aligerar bastante peso en Iberia. ¿Vrotes Berdes?


----------



## Crash (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> De momento la salida del Motorola G por parte de Google ha trastocado los planes de todos los fabricantes de móviles Android y ya no hace tan apetecible la compra de uno chino aunque tenga reputación.



Y no le ponen ni slot para microSD ni batería extraíble y la gente lo compra. :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Entre chinos y taiwaneses anda el juego 






China Finance Online -> 8.83%
*
VS*






Himax -> 6%


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Han visto ustedes la noticia de cocacola??
> Van a aligerar bastante peso en Iberia. ¿Vrotes Berdes?



Si que hemos visto lo de Coca Cola, me hierve la sangreeeeeeeeee 
La cúpula de la segunda embotelladora de Coca-Cola se subió el sueldo un 66% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Si que hemos visto lo de Coca Cola, *me hierve la sangreeeeeeeeee*
> La cúpula de la segunda embotelladora de Coca-Cola se subió el sueldo un 66% - elEconomista.es



Y a mi, y a mi caballero


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Y no le ponen ni slot para microSD ni batería extraíble y la gente lo compra. :ouch:



Habra gente que no necesite 30gb o quitar la bateria para ¿? .

Yo lo tengo y calidad/precio es insuperable. Muy buena pantalla, muy fluido y bateria que dura mucho por 170€


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

Veo a muchos lanzados con el Santander,que no os confunda la cotizacion.Aunque este a 6,6 ya capitaliza por 7x000 mill.Vamos a ponernos en perspectiva,es un banco global que asume riesgos por encima de la media y que de media puede ganar unos 6000-7000 mill al año.Su valoracion debe rondar los 75000-84000 mill pero no mas,no le veo potencial.


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Veo a muchos lanzados con el Santander,que no os confunda la cotizacion.Aunque este a 6,6 ya capitaliza por 7x000 mill.Vamos a ponernos en perspectiva,es un banco global que asume riesgos por encima de la media y que de media puede ganar unos 6000-7000 mill al año.Su valoracion debe rondar los 75000-84000 mill pero no mas,no le veo potencial.



Opino igual, y si hay que entrar en el sector bancario soy de la opinión de hacerlo con los bancos medianos.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Veo a muchos lanzados con el Santander,que no os confunda la cotizacion.Aunque este a 6,6 ya capitaliza por 7x000 mill.Vamos a ponernos en perspectiva,es un banco global que asume riesgos por encima de la media y que de media puede ganar unos 6000-7000 mill al año.Su valoracion debe rondar los 75000-84000 mill pero no mas,no le veo potencial.



De lo cual:
¿podemos deducir, dado que parece ser que lo que hace el SAN lo hace el IBEX, que a este último no le queda muuuucho recorrido?
:rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Alamerda!! Estoy harto de ver caer a Cliffs y subir a AVAV... Cambio de cromos y haber que pasa.
Odio salir caliente pero cada día que palmo pasta con Cliffs palmo dos veces. La de la bajada de Cliffs y la de la no subida de otras que están arreando fuerte hacia arriba. 
A ver si hay suerte y sale bien la jugada.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No sea mala , mañana Sabadell va a hacer un x4 respecto al año anterior frente al x3 previsto y vamos a ver un +5% ::



además a las 5

que por el ...

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:35 ----------




decloban dijo:


> De momento la salida del Motorola G por parte de Google ha trastocado los planes de todos los fabricantes de móviles Android y ya no hace tan apetecible la compra de uno chino aunque tenga reputación.



este mes salen los nuevos procesadores en los móviles chinos, que van a dejar al motogé ese a la altura de codere

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 11:37 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Opino igual, y si hay que entrar en el sector bancario soy de la opinión de hacerlo con los bancos medianos.



Yo opino que la fiesta de los bancos no ha acabado, y que del ibex, 2 en 2 años ya no estarán


----------



## Tono (22 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco ha durado la liquidez....5.000 SAN a 6,60.
> 
> A rezar



...o a bailar la conga
Ya sabía yo que Paulistano no aguantaba siquiera un día sin meterse en líos. Vigílame esas posiciones asustaviejas. :XX::XX:

No va a ser tan fácil montar una conga en el despacho del botines.
Llevo las mismas santanderes que tú pero a 6,78.
Esta semana toca comerse los 6,50 y después paciencia. Los resultados de la banca mediana y la incertidumbre sobre ella harán que entre dinero de nuevo en los dos grandes. Para mí el objetivo está entre 7,20-7,30.
De momento sube menos cuando lo hace el IBEX y cae más cuando baja... si cuando se acerquen los resultados invierte esta tendencia ya podemos pedirle a la orquesta que empiece a tocar.



ponzi dijo:


> Veo a muchos lanzados con el Santander,que no os confunda la cotizacion.Aunque este a 6,6 ya capitaliza por 7x000 mill.Vamos a ponernos en perspectiva,es un banco global que asume riesgos por encima de la media y que de media puede ganar unos 6000-7000 mill al año.Su valoracion debe rondar los 75000-84000 mill pero no mas,no le veo potencial.



Ponzi, no seas aguafiestas, que nadie se quiere casar con la hija del Botines. Es un metesaca apostando a una subida rápida al calor de los resultados y con el IBEX alcista. 
Mira el volumen y quién está comprando: ojos antes que cerebro.

Hoy el Sabadell ha comprado 3M de Santanderes y vendido 1,4M de las suyas.
El que quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

De los bluechip del ibex me quedo con Tef,capitaliza por 56000 mill y vale 7x000 mill (14,5).El San si no esta a precio poco le debe faltar, con las acciones que hay ya en circulacion su valoracion debe rondar los 6,8-7,5 por encima es especulacion,dentro de unos meses con las manias del botas de emitir acciones hasta el infinito y mas alla habra que bajar a esos precios 0,2.Hay otras acciones con mas margen de seguridad y mas potencial


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

gracias por lo de bayer tono. creo que mañana le toca velote para abajo.. igual entro.

me estoy haciendo una cartera un poco por fundamentales, sin quitar la vista del AT. De la pasta que no voy a necesitar, 50% irá a cartera y largo (va a ser dificil no mirar y tentador no vender si sube), y el otro 50% como hasta ahora, a (muy)corto.

De farmacia, que me gusta mucho, me quedo de segurola a bayer y un poco más especuladora Rovi... (la idea es dejarlo 2-3 años). Rovi además leí que Blackrock y Bestinver andaban metidos a largo también.

Ahora tengo que mirar acereras/cíclicas o alimentación... este finde, quizás. 
Deoleo, desde mañana, ha estado penalizada por el precio del aceite, este año está más barato y batirá ventas supongo. Mañana intento entrar en 0,47 si no se dispara de inicio que se supone que marca un máximo. Por lo hablado con decloban y otros, creo que tiene potencial, no de volver a tiempos pasados, pero si de subir en un par de años, y más cuando acabe estos días de salir bankia.


Ponzi, TEF apuntada. Gracias.!!!


----------



## Xiux (22 Ene 2014)

Los scalectrix volando a 180

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora tengo que mirar acereras/cíclicas o alimentación... este finde, quizás.



Si vas a entrar a medio-largo plazo antes de decantarte por un valor revisa la tendencia del sector al que corresponde.

Por ejemplo el sector de alimentación toca techo y no tiene "fuerza".

Si se pudiese exportar la lista de una cartera creada en PRT le pasaría el listado de los sectores europeos.

Si quieres un excel con los sectores y sus valores ya sabes PM 

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 18:55 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo, desde mañana, ha estado penalizada por el precio del aceite, este año está más barato y batirá ventas supongo.



Siento contradecirte, pero creo que no ha sido penalizada por el precio del aceite de hecho todo apunta que el primer trimestre de 2014 va a ser mucho mejor que el del 2013.

Ha sido penalizada porque me juego el owned a que el precio de venta de las cajas esta en torno a 0,50€ y la agencia de un socio actual de Deoleo la esta sujetando.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> gracias por lo de bayer tono. creo que mañana le toca velote para abajo.. igual entro.
> 
> me estoy haciendo una cartera un poco por fundamentales, sin quitar la vista del AT. De la pasta que no voy a necesitar, 50% irá a cartera y largo (va a ser dificil no mirar y tentador no vender si sube), y el otro 50% como hasta ahora, a (muy)corto.
> 
> ...



Prisa esta pandoreando


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Prisa esta pandoreando



Prisa está en el kumo en 0,407 y tiene pinta de rondar esos precios durante 10 días. Veremos. Mañana debería ir a máximos de esta temporadita


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> De lo cual:
> ¿podemos deducir, dado que parece ser que lo que hace el SAN lo hace el IBEX, que a este último no le queda muuuucho recorrido?
> :rolleye:



Al Ibex para estar en precio puede que le quede como mucho un 15%-20% extra con los beneficios actuales, en algun punto entre 11000-12000.El Santander es que es caso aparte ha emitido tantas acciones que ha roto todos los moldes habidos y por haber, en 7 años ha duplicado las acciones en circulacion.Sin embargo Tef ahora tiene menos acciones que en 2007.Santander mas que caro es que esta a su precio,ademas no se ha caracterizado por controlar demasiado bien los riesgos del negocio,aqui alguien no paga la hipoteca y le embargan sus bienes presentrs y futuros pero vete a las favelas de Brasil y dile a alguien con un machete de 1 metro que le vas a embargar ya veras que divertido.


----------



## Crash (22 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Habra gente que no necesite 30gb o quitar la bateria para ¿? .
> 
> Yo lo tengo y calidad/precio es insuperable. Muy buena pantalla, muy fluido y bateria que dura mucho por 170€



Si precisamente me fastidia porqué se ajusta bastante a lo que buscaba pero me gustan los videos musicales y los 8GB se llenarían y en cuanto a la batería no es problema si te cambias el movil cada pocos meses, pero yo lo aguanto lo que puedo. ¿Cuando la batería dure un suspiro jubilas el resto del movil que funciona perfectamente?


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si vas a entrar a medio-largo plazo antes de decantarte por un valor revisa la tendencia del sector al que corresponde.
> 
> Por ejemplo el sector de alimentación toca techo y no tiene "fuerza".
> 
> ...



Manda ese excel!


DEOLEO:


> _Deoleo, líder mundial en aceite de oliva, ha registrado en el primer semestre del año un beneficio neto de 4,2 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas de 4,2 millones del mismo periodo de 2012.
> 
> El EBITDA en los seis primeros meses del año alcanzó los 27,5 millones de euros, un 27,7% por debajo de la cifra del primer semestre de 2012, motivado, en parte, por el aumento de la inversión en publicidad ante la caída del consumo y la presión en precio de las marcas de la distribución.
> 
> ...





> Deoleo anunció ayer que haber encargado al banco de inversión JP Morgan la búsqueda de compradores para el 28,6 % del capital de la compañía que en estos momentos se encuentra en manos de las cajas de ahorro que fueron rescatadas (Bankia, Caixabank y Kutxabank) y que por ley están obligadas a desinvertir. Según ha indicado la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el mandato que el consejo de administración ha dado hoy a la entidad está relacionado con la reconfiguración de su estructura accionarial. El objetivo es alcanzar una mayor estabilidad financiera a largo plazo, estudiar alternativas de reordenación de la base accionarial y asesorar, en su caso, en los posteriores procesos de ejecución. Entre las entidades que deben desinvertir figuran Bankia con el 18,6 %; Caixabank, con 5,2 %; y Kutxabank, con 4,84 %, según reflejan los datos de la CNMV.
> 
> Deoleo deja atrás los números rojos,Distribuidores y comercio minorista. Expansión.com







Hace 1 año:
Deoleo 3 noticias que lo suponen todo, por que no sube y análisis técnico | GESPROBOLSA



Deoleo vendía su aceite 0,95€ más caro que antes. Por la mala cosecha y el incremento en origen. Este año baja la cosecha, vale que los resultados se verán en 1 año, pero es lo que estoy pensando, no en el corto.

Sabiendo que Italia y España son más del 50% del Bº y que se redujo un 10% el consumo por los precios elevados y la crisis.... ahora recuperará


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Si precisamente me fastidia porqué se ajusta bastante a lo que buscaba pero me gustan los videos musicales y los 8GB se llenarían y en cuanto a la batería no es problema si te cambias el movil cada pocos meses, pero yo los aguanto lo que puedo. ¿Cuando la batería dure un suspiro jubilas el resto del movil que funciona perfectamente?



Cambiar la batería del Motorola Moto G es sencillisimo. También tienes la posibilidad de comprar la versión de 16Gb.

Calidad/precio/soporte ahora mismo este modelo es imbatible lo único que le hecho en falta es el NFC. Veremos como reaccionara la competencia y las marcas chinas que quieran saltar al mercado occidental.


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si vas a entrar a medio-largo plazo antes de decantarte por un valor revisa la tendencia del sector al que corresponde.
> 
> Por ejemplo el sector de alimentación toca techo y no tiene "fuerza".
> 
> ...



Deoleo tiene tope en 0,50.
Como dirían los de Chicharros.info, cuando Bankia termine de salir .... BUUUUUUUMMMMM
Hay que esperar a que salga Bankia


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Si precisamente me fastidia porqué se ajusta bastante a lo que buscaba pero me gustan los videos musicales y los 8GB se llenarían y en cuanto a la batería no es problema si te cambias el movil cada pocos meses, pero yo lo aguanto lo que puedo. ¿Cuando la batería dure un suspiro jubilas el resto del movil que funciona perfectamente?



Pillate el de 16 entonces, calidad prexio/S.o al dia no hay nada mejor si no quieres gastarte 350 en un nexus
Veo que decloban ya te ha dicho lo mismo


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si se pudiese exportar la lista de una cartera creada en PRT le pasaría el listado de los sectores europeos.
> 
> Si quieres un excel con los sectores y sus valores ya sabes PM





Si es el excel de AL FA YA TE, please send by PM


----------



## Crash (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Cambiar la batería del Motorola Moto G es sencillisimo. También tienes la posibilidad de comprar la versión de 16Gb.
> 
> Calidad/precio/soporte ahora mismo este modelo es imbatible lo único que le hecho en falta es el NFC. Veremos como reaccionara la competencia y las marcas chinas que quieran saltar al mercado occidental.



No sabía que se podía cambiar, gracias por la información. En cuanto a la memoria será cuestion de buscar, de momento solo he visto la versión de 8GB.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Deoleo tiene tope en 0,50.
> Como dirían los de Chicharros.info, cuando Bankia termine de salir .... BUUUUUUUMMMMM
> Hay que esperar a que salga Bankia



pues bankia y kutxa están saliendo ahora

estuve en un metesaca, pero es que es estable poco a poco


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

¿Vosotros prestariais dinero a alguien de las favelas?

[youtube]arWGU-Q_Pec[/youtube]

Botin se ha metido en zonas de Brasil donde ningún otro banquero se ha atrevido.Es el Colon de las finanzas, colonizando nuevos horizontes.Si alguien va a la junta, recomendar al Botas que compre un tanque, viendo como los policías locales lo usan para moverse por el lugar no quiero ni imaginarme que necesitara el cobrador del frac.


----------



## amago45 (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues bankia y kutxa están saliendo ahora
> 
> estuve en un metesaca, pero es que es estable poco a poco



Yo estoy dentro en 0,50 ::


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

bueno, parece que van a refinanciar a prisa todo lo que quieran y más:

â€˜El PaÃ*sâ€™ se rinde al PP, da la espalda a sus lectores y pasa por encima de sus ex trabajadores





En su principal editorial de hoy 'El País' titulaba ‘Un éxito de Rajoy’ con frases como ‘la economía del país que les inquietaba ha dejado de preocupar tanto a los líderes de Estados Unidos, y mucho mejor que sea así para atraer potenciales inversiones y rebajar la prima de riesgo, facilitando el reequilibrio de las cuentas públicas: un alivio para los contribuyentes’. En efecto, a pesar de que 'El País' advierte de los riesgos que esta incipiente recuperación sea reversible, lo cierto es que creen en ella y además hipotecan el futuro de su editor, Prisa, a que la economía se recupere.



Evidentemente este editorial no ha sentado bien, ni en los lectores habituales, ni en los círculos de influencia ni menos en la redacción del diario, históricamente progresista. La verdad es que 'El País' se ha escorado a apoyar a Moncloa para que el Ejecutivo les ayude con su elevada deuda y su reciente refinanciación. *La operación llega meses en marcha y se ha intensificado a medida que 'El Mundo' incrementaba las informaciones contra el PP. A cambio Rajoy obtiene un altavoz de prestigio internacional como el diario de Prisa.*


----------



## decloban (22 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> No sabía que se podía cambiar, gracias por la información. En cuanto a la memoria será cuestion de buscar, de momento solo he visto la versión de 8GB.



Esta mañana había aun stock :S

Motorola Moto G 16 GB - Smartphone libre Android (pantalla 4.5", cámara 5 Mp, 16 GB, Quad-Core 1.2 GHz), negro: Amazon.es: Electrónica

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 19:45 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pues bankia y kutxa están saliendo ahora



¿Te refieres a OLE? Yo no tengo tan claro que estén saliendo a mercado. De hecho no creo que este saliendo nadie.

Mi opinión es que Ebro esta vendiendo para mantener el precio porque va a comprar parte de las de la caja junto a HJ y de ese modo no sobrepasan el 30% y no se ven obligados a realizar la OPA

Pero bueno todo son conjeturas. Al finales de febrero hay presentación de resultados y creo que otra vez con presencia en el saló de actos de la CNMV de Jaime Carbó. No creo que los presente el mismo y que sean malos.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 19:47 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Botin se ha metido en zonas de Brasil donde ningún otro banquero se ha atrevido.



Creo que ya lleva visionadas unas cuantas veces estas dos pelis las cuales recomiendo.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Bankia an tiene en cartera 3.300 millones en participaciones industriales


----------



## Crash (22 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Esta mañana había aun stock :S
> 
> Motorola Moto G 16 GB - Smartphone libre Android (pantalla 4.5", cámara 5 Mp, 16 GB, Quad-Core 1.2 GHz), negro: Amazon.es: Electrónica





En "los tontos" está agotado. Además me gustaba bastante Motorola, aun tengo el V50.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> En "los tontos" está agotado. Además me gustaba bastante Motorola, aun tengo el V50.



Motorola Moto G 16 GB - Smartphone libre Android (pantalla 4.5", cámara 5 Mp, 16 GB, Quad-Core 1.2 GHz), negro: Amazon.es: Electrónica
De nada , disponible el 31 de enero...
El de 8 ya disponible y 17 euros...
si eres de amena por casualidad aun mejor
https://tiendamoviles.amena.com/terminal/list?PHPSESSID=nppu8dnrkvpb35l5lgk4p853b3
150 eur el de 8 gb


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Ciudad de Dios es de lo más duro y real que te puedes encontrar. Si la ve Botín, deja el cargo.


Y hablando de Brazil, nunca está de más recordar la pinícula que nos muestra el futuro, bueno, presente. Una joya olvidada:















con bilbo bolson, robert de niro, mario bros....


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2014)

Ane, ¿sigues en Prisa?


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ane, ¿sigues en Prisa?



Positivo. Y entrada mala en rovi. y entrada guapa en cementos. Y mañana deoleo.

y este viernes igual natra y ence 
habiendome quitado mañana estos GASes que da la coliflor


----------



## Roninn (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Vosotros prestariais dinero a alguien de las favelas?
> 
> Botin se ha metido en zonas de Brasil donde ningún otro banquero se ha atrevido.Es el Colon de las finanzas, colonizando nuevos horizontes.Si alguien va a la junta, recomendar al Botas que compre un tanque, viendo como los policías locales lo usan para moverse por el lugar no quiero ni imaginarme que necesitara el cobrador del frac.



Tanques? Botín?







Naaah, corbata roja y puerta fria a vender pufos al lumpenproletariado para revenderlos como Vanguard Exquisite Prime Debt  

Con dos cojones ::


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cuidado bankieros que hay divergencias negativas........
> 
> alguien me hace caso?.....
> la venta FCC un exito.
> ...



avisé..

y solaria +7%, rumbo a 2€.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Positivo. Y rovi. Y mañana deoleo.
> 
> y este viernes igual natra y ence



Deoleo lo veo mas como un imtech comprar para esperar la subida, no espero sorpresas a corto plazo. Por cierto chicharros hoy calentando GSJ pillados everywhere mueve unos 135k al día....


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

los gamusetes.....


están empapelando.. aviso

ya un -8% desde que sali.


----------



## kalemania (22 Ene 2014)

A ver que dice esta gente del HVEI:

Mineras: ¿momento de invertir?

Publicado el 17 enero, 2014 por Unai Gaztelumendi

Los índices mineros vía ETFs GDX y GDXJ son productos que seguimos diariamente desde hace años. Consideramos su evolución como algo vital para tener una idea de donde apuntará el precio del oro. Es un componente muy importante para tener la visión completa del metal.

De forma resumida:

GDX refleja mineras en fase de producción. Sólidas y con reservas probadas. Proveen de metal al mercado periódicamente.

GDXJ son mineras menores, exploradoras que pueden o no tener metal. Más volátiles; es probable que sus proyectos no lleguen a buen fin. En algunas llegan y la revalorización porcentual es de 3 cifras.

Analizar tanto empresas individuales como estos dos índices es parte de lo que hacemos.

En el gráfico GDX de abajo (cierres semanales, periodo 5 años) fijaos en el constante volumen por encima de la media en la parte inferior derecha. En mercados que rompen una tendencia, ver un volumen así es bajista. Pero este mercado, GDX, ha sido bajista los últimos 2 años.

A nuestro entender, esto significa una masiva transferencia de weak a strong hands. Hay gente que está acumulando a precios de saldo, y en cantidad. Para todo vendedor hay un comprador. Las cosas se mueven en este sector.

¿Hay que comprar ya, inmediatamente y cuanto más mejor?

No.

Hay que seguir analizando el mercado. Tenerlo en el radar y ver las señales. La primera, para nosotros, ya ha llegado.





GDX Weekly - Chart pattern of Accumulation


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deoleo lo veo mas como un imtech comprar para esperar la subida, no espero sorpresas a corto plazo. Por cierto chicharros hoy calentando GSJ pillados everywhere mueve unos 135k al día....



mañana deoleo no me entrará la orden y petará para arriba. es que lo veo. natra1 y natra2 style.

los cementos es la tercera vez en un mes. escapé de las limpiadas intradias, pero que sin stops ni vender, hubiera sacado lo mismo. Desde 5.60 o asi hasta 7.20 de ahora. y le quedan aun 2-3 dias buenos


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

yo deoleo tengo el profit en 0.595........


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

Spoiler






kalemania dijo:


> A ver que dice esta gente del HVEI:
> 
> Mineras: ¿momento de invertir?
> 
> ...







Acabo de vender hoy la única minera que tenía (Cliffs). Estadísticamente cuando salgo de este tipo de valores chungos suele ser una señal para entrar :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

cierro largos oil.....como me costó aguantar....ha hecho suelo a mp, hch cumplido que por eso entré..

me dejo 1 contrato.....

de nada


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2014)

Esto ya no es lo que era ...

[YOUTUBE]D-qXve0NUNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (22 Ene 2014)

el domingo tomé estas fotos de una sucursal de BBVA que habían 'tuneado', y yo diría que ya es la 3ª o 4ª vez que pasa algo parecido. Barrio no multicultural y carente de problemas, no signos simbologia en las pinturas rupestres. ienso: Me hizo gracia la refeerencia a Gamonal


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> el domingo tomé estas fotos de una sucursal de BBVA que habían 'tuneado', y yo diría que ya es la 3ª o 4ª vez que pasa algo parecido. Barrio no multicultural y carente de problemas, no signos simbologia en las pinturas rupestres. ienso: Me hizo gracia la refeerencia a Gamonal



Tienen miedo

BBVA lanzará tras el verano una tarjeta virtual para frenar a PayPal y Google | Tecnología | Cinco Días

Cuando no hay nada que perder todo puede suceder

[YOUTUBE]2eyuvqTvnKY[/YOUTUBE]

La gente ya no confia en ellos,estan en la diana,son el objetivo

[YOUTUBE]LqBOAtuQwaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xavigomis (22 Ene 2014)

Hoy he salido de compras y he picoteado :

TEF
Alstom
Imtech
PT


----------



## Don Pedro (22 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien sabe que ha pasado con AMD (Advanced Micro Devices)?
Ha caído casi un 12 del tirón, menos mal que me salto el SL el viernes si no me come las plusvis de 2 meses.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

China Finance Online+10.48%
Himax +7.01%
Y no han sido los mejores del día :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen miedo



ponzi, como ves Philip M. para medio-largo, sigues prefiriendo a Lorillard?

Lo digo porque veo que PM ha corregido algo y puede no ser mal momento para entrar


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen miedo
> 
> BBVA lanzará tras el verano una tarjeta virtual para frenar a PayPal y Google | Tecnología | Cinco Días
> 
> ...



Google acabará comprando o aliándose con un ING o algo así y se llevará el 10% del mercado

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 16:07 ----------




Don Pedro dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que ha pasado con AMD (Advanced Micro Devices)?
> Ha caído casi un 12 del tirón, menos mal que me salto el SL el viernes si no me come las plusvis de 2 meses.



resultados de anoche. salieron hace 24h

no los vistes?


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2014)

2' 10'' o

[YOUTUBE]-dasV2XsJe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2014)

Don Pedro dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que ha pasado con AMD (Advanced Micro Devices)?
> Ha caído casi un 12 del tirón, menos mal que me salto el SL el viernes si no me come las plusvis de 2 meses.



ya habia divergencias, y volumen elevado.....alguien sabia lo de hoy.ienso:

---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 23:11 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> China Finance Online+10.48%
> Himax +7.01%
> Y no han sido los mejores del día :fiufiu:



y blacberry......


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Google acabará comprando o aliándose con un ING o algo así y se llevará el 10% del mercado
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2014 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> ...



...debe haber algo más. Por lo que veo el consenso era un EPS de 0,06 y es lo que han obtenido, no?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ene 2014)

Turismo de calidad :::::


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, como ves Philip M. para medio-largo, sigues prefiriendo a Lorillard?
> 
> Lo digo porque veo que PM ha corregido algo y puede no ser mal momento para entrar



Hace unos meses me incline por* Lorillard* porque era la que estaba consiguiendo mayores margenes y rentabilidades (roa,roe,roce),ademas era la menos endeudada y la que recompraba acciones propias de forma mas agresiva (-5,34%anual durante los ultimos 5 años, es mas de un punto % por encima de Philip Morris 3,89%)

Imperial Tobacco

Philip Morris

Lorillard

British American Tobacco

Aunque no estén de moda a mi las tabaqueras son negocios que me gustan mucho, puede que ahora mismo no crezcan a doble dígito como hace unos años o que existan incertidumbres de tipo legal pero la realidad es que se siguen vendiendo cigarrillos..y en china, india o africa hay muchos millones de habitantes

Por un lado yo pondria a Lorillard que es la que lo ha hecho mejor estos años,han sabido ver el auge del cigarrillo electrónico, y en el otro extremo a Imperial tobacco que es la que tiene aun mas grasa por cortar.Estos negocios no están regalados pero para ser de esta calidad un per 15 parece razonable.La que esta mas barata es Imperial tobacco, per estimado de 10.Cualquiera de estas empresas es para tenerlas en cartera 5-10 años y olvidarte de ellas,como se que al final no voy aguantar tanto tiempo he optado por comprarlas a través de fondos

En metavalor int como un 8%-10% del fondo esta en tabaqueras (Lorillard,imperial tobacco y Philip Morris),y Bestinvern tambien lleva Imperial Tobacco

Philip Morris

PHILIP MORRIS INTERNATIONAL (PM:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Recomprando a un ritmo de 5000-6000 mill al año con una capitalización de 130.000 mill a poco que tire el negocio para arriba terminaran subiendo.Y con IBM terminara pasando lo mismo.Es justo lo contrario que ha hecho el santander todos estos años...


De paso me gustaria recordar un post creo que ha sido de Tono hoy mismo sobre Bayer,el tiempo corre a favor de todos los negocios que son capaces de crecer a doble digito es ahí donde el interés compuesto juega el papel mas importante


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ene 2014)

Abengoa mañana debería llegar a los 3,1x e iniciar pasado ya, una caídita de Roma o qué opináis?

SAB segun ichi, si pierde el 1,95 dará la primera señal de salida, pero lo más importante es que el kumo es más fino que una loncha burbujista por debajo, que suele serlo cuando se traspasa a bajista o a alcista, en este caso es para abajo.

El POP ya pierde un 13% desde máximos...

Bankia tiene que aguantar el 1,25; si no 1,20 y luego 1,17; koncorde muestra huida, espantada de gacelas.


ponzi, bayer da entrada mañana en muchos indicadores


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2014)

Si alguien no ha empezado a leerlo que ni lo intente...literalmente se ha ido a la basura, me parece un plagio de mala calidad.

Pensar rapido pensar despacio

Con el nobel hacen lo mismo que con los politicos...aunque parezca imposible cada nuevo que entra engrandece al anterior::::

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 00:09 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Abengoa mañana debería llegar a los 3,1x e iniciar pasado ya, una caídita de Roma o qué opináis?
> 
> SAB segun ichi, si pierde el 1,95 dará la primera señal de salida, pero lo más importante es que el kumo es más fino que una loncha burbujista por debajo, que suele serlo cuando se traspasa a bajista o a alcista, en este caso es para abajo.
> 
> ...



Financieramente estan genial ahora dar un precio concreto pues no sabria, como bien dijo Tono antes, estos negocios que crecen a doble digito lo que hoy puede ser un precio ajustado o caro puede que mañana no lo sea tanto

BAYER AG-REG (BAYN:Xetra): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Mira en el cash flow, todo el exceso de caja que han generado estos años ha ido a amortizar deuda, quizas con un per estimado de 18 no estaría de mas que empezasen a recomprar acciones


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

ya he puesto, si entra bien, si no, pues en intradía :d


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
Las empresarias más desadas


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2014)

Un dia mas de atonia, nos quedaremos entre el 10.200 10.3000.


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

Banco Sabadell. Enhorabuena a los premiados

Banco Sabadell obtiene un beneficio neto de 247,8 millones de euros, 
triplicando el resultado de 2012 
El cierre del ejercicio refleja una sustancial mejora de la calidad de los ingresos 
del negocio ordinario al incrementarse un 20,8% las comisiones netas y un 34,4% 
el margen bruto, superando ampliamente el consenso de mercado 
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={2c4e65b4-725e-4b6a-bc86-f107dc03de07}

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a05b9a8f-ebf8-4394-a64b-b79852620fc4}


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

*Banco Sabadell ha obtenido en 2013 un beneficio neto de 247,8 millones de euros, el triple que el año anterior, tras destinar a dotaciones y provisiones un total de 1.763 millones, *según la información remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

La entidad catalana asegura que los datos anuales evidencian la inflexión anunciada al cierre del año anterior y "reflejan la fortaleza de un balance equilibrado, bien capitalizado y provisionado", así como una cuenta de resultados que muestra ya "la recuperación de los márgenes y la senda del crecimiento rentable".

*El Sabadell ha logrado mejorar en el último año su margen bruto en un 34,4%*, hasta los 3.976,8 millones, y el de *antes de dotaciones (total ingresos menos gastos) en cerca de un 60%,* situándose en los 2.062,3 millones. La entidad, en cambio, *ha visto reducido su margen de intereses en un 2,9%,* hasta los 1.814,6 millones. El grupo catalán suma unos activos totales de 163.441,5 millones de euros (+ 1,2%) y unos fondos propios de 10.226,5 millones (+ 12,1%).

Por su parte, los recursos de clientes en balance crecen casi un 18%, hasta los 94.497,2 millones, y la inversión crediticia bruta de clientes se sitúa en los 124.614,9 millones, un 4,2% más, al incluir los saldos aportados por BMN-Penedès, Lloyds España y Banco Gallego, cuya compra ha cerrado en 2013.

Sabadell ha vendido a Banca March la participación del 15,15% en Banco Inversis por 34,2 millones

La reclasificación del crédito refinanciado y el mayor perímetro de consolidación hacen que la *ratio de morosidad de la entidad se dispare hasta el 13,63 %* a cierre de 2013, frente al 9,33% del año anterior, sin tener en cuenta los activos afectos al Esquema de Protección de Activos (EPA) de Banco CAM. Aún así, el Sabadell asegura que el saldo de mora "empieza a dar señales de inflexión", al haber registrado cuatro trimestres consecutivos de ralentización en la entrada de activos problemáticos.

Intensa actividad inmobiliaria

En 2013, el Sabadell ha vuelto a registrar una intensa actividad inmobiliaria y ha vendido 18.501 viviendas en balance por valor de 3.120 millones, un 20% más de lo previsto. El banco que preside Josep Oliu destaca asimismo que ha cerrado el último ejercicio con 6,5 millones de clientes y que sólo en el último trimestre ha captado 116.849 nuevos clientes, de los que un 20% son empresas.

El Sabadell, que ha obtenido en el último año unas plusvalías por ventas de activos de 43,9 millones, tiene una ratio de capital principal que alcanza el 12%. Subraya, en este sentido, que la cobertura sobre el total de la exposición crediticia y la cartera de inmuebles es del 13,61%, "una de las más elevadas del sector financiero español".

El grupo cuenta actualmente con 2.418 oficinas, unas 500 más que a cierre de 2012, y una plantilla formada por 18.077 empleados, frente a los 15.596 del año anterior. El último trimestre ha sido de una intensa actividad para Banco Sabadell desde el punto de vista de operaciones corporativas. Así, la entidad ha formalizado la adquisición de Banco Gallego y ha vendido a Banca March la participación del 15,15% en Banco Inversis que poseía procedente de Banco CAM por 34,2 millones.

A través de su filial en Miami, el Sabadell United Bank, el grupo ha llegado también a un acuerdo para adquirir el JGB Bank a Jaime Gilinski, uno de sus principales accionistas, y *ha acordado con diferentes inversores internacionales la venta de dos carteras de créditos de un importe total de 632 millones.*

Durante este último trimestre, Banco Sabadell ha acordado igualmente la venta de su participación en Centro Financiero BHD de República Dominicana, en el marco de la reordenación de sus participaciones minoritarias en Latinoamérica.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 01:42 ----------

.....................................

prisa en subasta
0,40

aguuuuuuuur


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

Atentos a NATRACEUTICA, en la pre-apertura se vieron 0.339 ...
ENCE también viene verde

ALMIRALL suspendida hasta las 10.00


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ENCE también viene verde



El sector Basic Resources, Paper (SIPFRP) esta tirando hacía arriba con fuerza, a pesar de lo que llevamos esta semana ENCE debería contagiarse y acariciar los 4€ en el medio plazo sin muchas dificultades.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Atentos a NATRACEUTICA, en la pre-apertura se vieron 0.339 ...
> ENCE también viene verde



sí, veo veo.

ence ha estado castigado, podría rebotín un poco. Bueno parece que Prisa abrirá con gap a la baja... esperemos que suba a cerrarlo... y ahí salir :8:


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

sabadell se va a 2.25


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Sab 2,06...

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 01:53 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> sabadell se va a 2.25



qué día dices?


ntc 0,33 ya


prisa *no *puede abrir en 0,40... muy fuera de las BB horarias... :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

Lo de los bancos no se lo cree ni el tato....

Quítenle las aportaciones de los créditos fiscales, el aval implícito de los gobiernos, la ayuda del BCE, los trucos contables (tipo repos 105). Luego súmenle la morosidad, la muerte del modelo de negocio tradicional... Lo que queda es humo.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Buena apertura de Sabadell, de todas formas aun no llegamos a niveles del viernes.
En mi opinión titara´bien para arriba durante el próximo trimestre ya que ha ido rezagado respecto a los otros bancos.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 08:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Sab 2,06...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 01:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Sabadell 2,09


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

Me encanta esto del "new normal" 








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me encanta esto del "new normal"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oigan, esto que es , que si se gana bien y si se pierde que te reintegren la pasta porque lo normal es no perder ::
Tengo unas teléfonicas añejas voy a ver si me devuelven la pasta...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan, esto que es , que si se gana bien y si se pierde que te reintegren la pasta porque lo normal es no perder ::
> Tengo unas teléfonicas añejas voy a ver si me devuelven la pasta...



Es que encima dicen que es injusto....tocate los cojones ::


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

bueno, lo prometido es deuda. ya estoy mas "suave"... deoleo para la saca a 0,475


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

En Sabadell no esperamos a la gente... putada nno haber elegido bien el timming de la entrada...
Ahora el despioje de estos dos ultimos dias épico, menuda troleada.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

joer......no encuentro nada fiable para entrar.......

hacia dias que no me pasaba------


heilderbergcement podria ser una...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, lo prometido es deuda. ya estoy mas "suave"... deoleo para la saca a 0,475



Vas a intradia o es uno de sus valores para largo?


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Sabadell no esperamos a la gente... putada nno haber elegido bien el timming de la entrada...
> Ahora el despioje de estos dos ultimos dias épico, menuda troleada.



pues se entra a la entrada y ya está....a 2.06,, si tiene recorrido no pasa nada por perder unos centimos.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vas a intradia o es uno de sus valores para largo?



laaaaaaargo (al menos con las compradas hoy, o al menos juro que lo intentaré)

método-disciplina-método-ooohhmmmmmm


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

joer yo estoy flipando con el oil, el indicador volumen agregator, en cuanto sale uno alto o bajo es comprar o vender....ayer me dió señal de salida en máx y ahora me da entrada.......parece que lo mueven 4 gatos en mi broker, se autoforran,

impresionante para el trading, a cp es alcista


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Se confirma que AT de GAS para hoy pinta muy bien. A ver si ataca máximos 19,29 y los rompe hoy mismo


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.
Enhorabuena a la conga del Sabadell. Atentos, que las plusvis duran menos que el pan en la casa del probe.

Iberdrola, ferrovial y santader subiendo el 1%. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Súbanme esas BME y tapamos todos los bujeros a la vez, que estos días me han hecho pupita de la mala.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de los bancos no se lo cree ni el tato....
> 
> Quítenle las aportaciones de los créditos fiscales, el aval implícito de los gobiernos, la ayuda del BCE, los trucos contables (tipo repos 105). Luego súmenle la morosidad, la muerte del modelo de negocio tradicional... Lo que queda es humo.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Ahí tiene usted razón, pero la banca es la banca y hay negocio y esta gente se han comido unos sapos con mucha muchísima grasa pero tb con mucha chicha, llevan un año metiéndole mano a la grasa pero a saco, sin disimular, cuando se quede lo bueno a la vista lo mismo algún sapo q otro da una sorpresa. Otra cosa es que nos la puedan jugar porque todavía no sea el momento bueno pero yo lo voy a intentar, todo lo malo que me puede pasar son algunos momentos más íntimos de la cuenta con Pandoro y el riesgo en este caso me parece asumible.

Y esta vez llevo vaselina...


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Vaya, ayer junto con las San estuve a punto de pillar unas sabadell o unas bankias... 

Pero el canguelo se apoderó de mi.... 

Ahora pensare si vendo y saco 300 leuros en un día o pongo stop por encima de entrada y o gano cero o más de 300....quien sabe si se va esto arriba.... Pinta tiene.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Enhorabuena a la conga del Sabadell. Atentos, que las plusvis duran menos que el pan en la casa del probe.
> 
> Iberdrola, ferrovial y santader subiendo el 1%. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Súbanme esas BME y tapamos todos los bujeros a la vez, que estos días me han hecho pupita de la mala.



La conga no es tanta conga porque desde niveles del viernes sacamos apenas un 1% mi entrada no fue buena, me fallo el timing aunque me alegra haber acertado, interpretado bien...
En cuanto suba un poco mas ajustar stops y a disfrutar yo creo que los 2,20 esta semana,principio de la que viene y 2,4 en un par mas... quizá me equivoque pero bueno.
Putada los que saltaron ayer.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

ojo, gráfico actualizable


Estoy por hacer caso a Depeche que ha vuelto, y a lo grande y vender todo y meterlo en SPS, y luego en Prisa y Codere que van al ibex :d


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Breaking news: Lenovo to Buy IBM Server Unit for About $2.3 Billion in Cash, Stock 
Bloomberg - Business, Financial & Economic News, Stock Quotes


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

peugeot +5% ya

jajajaj eso si que es subir.

y lo que queda este 2014


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> peugeot +5% ya
> 
> jajajaj eso si que es subir.
> 
> y lo que queda este 2014



Piensa que aún estamos a tiempo de entrar en UGE? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Enhorabuena a la conga del Sabadell. Atentos, que las plusvis duran menos que el pan en la casa del probe.
> 
> Iberdrola, ferrovial y santader subiendo el 1%. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Súbanme esas BME y tapamos todos los bujeros a la vez, que estos días me han hecho pupita de la mala.



sabadell se va a 2.25, lo repito?

:vomito:


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> La conga no es tanta conga porque desde niveles del viernes sacamos apenas un 1% mi entrada no fue buena, me fallo el timing aunque me alegra haber acertado, interpretado bien...
> En cuanto suba un poco mas ajustar stops y a disfrutar yo creo que los 2,20 esta semana,principio de la que viene y 2,4 en un par mas... quizá me equivoque pero bueno.
> Putada los que saltaron ayer.



Mi jugada al Santander es la misma , también con entrada por encima de lo que me gustaría.
Paulistano ya empezamos...


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Piensa que aún estamos a tiempo de entrar en UGE? ienso:



ha quedado el stop algo alejado pero bueno, si lo pones holgado no problem

queria cogerme otro paquete hoy a primera hora y no me ha entrado la orden grrrrrr


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sabadell se va a 2.25, lo repito?
> 
> :vomito:



cuantas veces quieras, it's up to you
no por ello vas a tener más razón


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

sabadell chocha con 2,15 parece y cae un poco

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 03:01 ----------

SANTANDER: Bankinter reitera comprar P.O: 8.2 EUR
BCO SABADELL: Bankinter reitera vender P.O: 1.35 EUR


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mi jugada al Santander es la misma , también con entrada por encima de lo que me gustaría.
> Paulistano ya empezamos...



Jeje y yo os acompaño como siempre


----------



## Klendathu (23 Ene 2014)

me levanto, miro la cotizacion de Sabadell.....

Cabrones, mira que lo sabia


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> me levanto, miro la cotizacion de Sabadell.....
> 
> Cabrones, mira que lo sabia



espera unos días
que la conga hay que bailarla hasta el final

dicen que es lo que se bailaba en el titanic 
ayer estaban de conga en la cubierta del Natra también

compradores por primera vez en 3 días en Prisa. Igual hoy es un día histórico de esos? ::


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espera unos días
> que la conga hay que bailarla hasta el final
> 
> dicen que es lo que se bailaba en el titanic
> ...



yo cada dia ya me levanto a las 9, estaba harto de perder oportunidades por no "madrugar"


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sabadell chocha con 2,15 parece y cae un poco
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 03:01 ----------
> 
> ...



PO Sabadell = PO Bankia? 

P.D: Tampoc conviene olvidar que bankinter es de la familia Botín, lo digo por si alguien se cree a pies juntillas lo de comprar SAN sin mirar números ienso:


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ojo, gráfico actualizable
> 
> 
> Estoy por hacer caso a Depeche que ha vuelto, y a lo grande y vender todo y meterlo en SPS, y luego en Prisa y Codere que van al ibex :d



No se olvide de ingresarle pasta en la cuenta para que le haga rica con el forex... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 10:13 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> espera unos días
> que la conga hay que bailarla hasta el final
> 
> dicen que es lo que se bailaba en el titanic
> ...



Al menos podremos poner stops no guanosos...
Que algo es algo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> PO Sabadell = PO Bankia?
> 
> P.D: Tampoc conviene olvidar que bankinter es de la familia Botín, lo digo por si alguien se cree a pies juntillas lo de comprar SAN sin mirar números ienso:



Bankia creo que puse ayer que le daban 0.90 


Hay que andar con cuidado, porque BKT que es el banco más sano, por así decirlo, ayer rojo y hoy rojo, pese a resultados


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Vendemos san si toca 6,57x......

Me voy a hacer algo productivo.....


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

5% subida sabadell adicional.

seeeee


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

me parece va todo al carajo de nuevo, igualito que ayer
apretar esfínteres y a la madriguera, que de valientes está el cementerio lleno


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Vuelo gallinaceo al rojo en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Subanme esas Prisassssszz


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Subanme esas Prisassssszz



Yo siempre confié en ellas, desde un principio... :fiufiu:inocho:

hay que superar el 0,412

resumen gráfico de estos días:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

¿Y el gap a la baja de esta mañana? ¿Saltada de stops?


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ojo, gráfico actualizable
> 
> 
> Estoy por hacer caso a Depeche que ha vuelto, y a lo grande y vender todo y meterlo en SPS, y luego en Prisa y Codere que van al ibex :d



Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
Te parece?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche, ¿crees que codere va a subir de aquí a fin de mes? Pero si se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete...

Y SPS... buffff


----------



## Thaiel (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
> Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
> Te parece?



Uffff...esto se pone interesante!!!. Ane, te han retado amistosamente!!


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
> Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
> Te parece?



Pues siguiendo tus no recomendaciones, voy a doblar en Deoleo para corto y guardarme las de largo. A ver si pillo a 0,475 otra vez


Las rovi tengo dudas con ellas, como llevo 2 días apuntando. Mi abuelo siempre decía NO TE FIES NUNCA de los que no dudan. :no:



También puedes coger si quieres mis CEMENTOS para comparar. Pero estas en breve fuera ::

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 03:56 ----------

Suerte campeón. Yo soy un simple aprendiz a tu lado. Prefiero invertir en empresas no en concurso de acreedores.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 03:58 ----------




Thaiel dijo:


> Uffff...esto se pone interesante!!!. Ane, te han retado amistosamente!!



le debe escocer algo


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Aunque lo justo sería comparar las codere cuando estaban a 1,70... que iban a llegar a 3 y tal...


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues siguiendo tus no recomendaciones, voy a doblar en Deoleo para corto y guardarme las de largo. A ver si pillo a 0,475 otra vez
> 
> 
> Las rovi tengo dudas con ellas, como llevo 2 días apuntando. Mi abuelo siempre decía NO TE FIES NUNCA de los que no dudan. :no:
> ...





Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
Te parece?

En este momento:

Service Point.......0,083€
Codere.........................0,92€



Deoleo.......................0,48€
Rovi...........................9,80€
Cementos Portland.......7,33€

Veremos como están las tuyas y las mias el viernes que viene.


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
> Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
> Te parece?



¿Por que no hablas del Forex que es tu fuerte? No tienes vergüenza ni la conoces.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:01 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Aunque lo justo sería comparar las codere cuando estaban a 1,70... que iban a llegar a 3 y tal...



A 13 en agosto, llego a decir en su foro.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:03 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Service Point.......0,083€
> Codere.........................0,92€
> 
> 
> ...



Va a largo en esos valores a ver si de una maldita vez entiendes lo que lees.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aunque lo justo sería comparar las codere cuando estaban a 1,70... que iban a llegar a 3 y tal...



Pero eso fue un virus... y eso


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Si quieres comparamos tus Deoleo y tus Rovi con mis Codere y mis SPS de aquí a fin de mes.
> Son todos testigos en el foro, a ver cual ha tenido mejor comportamiento, aunque pienso que antes de fin de mes las vas a vender con pérdidas y bien que harás.
> Te parece?
> 
> ...



que nooo, que cementos no compré en 7.33

te lo explico: compré más abajo, en tres repetidas ocasiones, ahora se trata de vender más arriba.

también llevo sus Prisas y GAS, tienen mala pinta estas también? Y Bayer, en breve pillo, que me vence un depósito mañana., cómo las ve? Y para mañana pillar unas ENCE en mínimos?

Recomiende algo que no esté en concurso de acreedores, que el riesgo es solo para los intrépidos










Lavada en Tavex de -8%


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Es que coger la cotización actual de codere me parece burlarse de la gente. Si la recomendaba cuando estaba al doble...


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues siguiendo tus no recomendaciones, voy a doblar en Deoleo para corto y guardarme las de largo. A ver si pillo a 0,475 otra vez
> 
> 
> Las rovi tengo dudas con ellas, como llevo 2 días apuntando. Mi abuelo siempre decía NO TE FIES NUNCA de los que no dudan. :no:
> ...



Respecto a lo que dices de que llevo empresas en concurso de acreedores, Warren Buffet tiene 2 frases famosas que me gustan mucho e intento aplicarlas, dice:

*“Los inversores deberían recordar que los nervios y los gastos son sus enemigos. Y si insisten en calcular la duración de su inversión en renta variable, deberían intentar ser cautos cuando otros son ambiciosos y ser codiciosos cuando otros tienen miedo”.*

O esta otra:

* A la hora de invertir, el pesimismo es tu amigo y la euforia, tu enemigo.*


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dices de que llevo empresas en concurso de acreedores, Warren Buffet tiene 2 frases famosas que me gustan mucho e intento aplicarlas, dice:
> 
> *“Los inversores deberían recordar que los nervios y los gastos son sus enemigos. Y si insisten en calcular la duración de su inversión en renta variable, deberían intentar ser cautos cuando otros son ambiciosos y ser codiciosos cuando otros tienen miedo”.*
> 
> ...



Tiene gracia que no respondas al tema del Forex y eso que te lo voy preguntando por todo el rastro que vas dejando en el foro.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dices de que llevo empresas en concurso de acreedores, Warren Buffet tiene 2 frases famosas que me gustan mucho e intento aplicarlas, dice:
> 
> *“Los inversores deberían recordar que los nervios y los gastos son sus enemigos. Y si insisten en calcular la duración de su inversión en renta variable, deberían intentar ser cautos cuando otros son ambiciosos y ser codiciosos cuando otros tienen miedo”.*
> 
> ...





Bien bien, suerte. A tí y sobre todo a tus clientes. Ahora si no te importa, perdona que te deje de lado: voy a remar con otros 20 foreros a ver si levantamos esas Prisas un poco


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

Espero que aqui nadie lleve Almirall ::

Bueno, os dejo, voy a comprar 100000 coderes y 2000000 sps ::

P.D. qué carajo ha hecho colonial hoy? :O


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche tío, el mono merlín tiene más fiabilidad que tu.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Pickpockets!!!
Guardad las carteras!!!


----------



## Klendathu (23 Ene 2014)

Ummm prisa en verde, si pasa de la resistencia de 0.412 tiene via libre hasta los 25€::

Por otro lado Sabadell le cuesta la resistencia de 2,150 y esta mañana ha hecho un gap bien hermoso ¿Bajara a cerrarlo?

y yo en camita disfrutando de los efectos de la gripe, que es jodida este año:vomito::vomito:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Espero que aqui nadie lleve Almirall ::
> 
> Bueno, os dejo, voy a comprar 100000 coderes y 2000000 sps ::
> 
> P.D. qué carajo ha hecho colonial hoy? :O



Almirall ayer salió que los dueños iban a colocar un cachito.
Colonial especulaciones


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

Natraceutical bién y tal ... me cagüen sus muelas ... inversión a largo plazo y tal


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Ummm prisa en verde, si pasa de la resistencia de 0.412 tiene via libre hasta los 25€::
> 
> Por otro lado Sabadell le cuesta la resistencia de 2,150 y esta mañana ha hecho un gap bien hermoso ¿Bajara a cerrarlo?
> 
> y yo en camita disfrutando de los efectos de la gripe, que es jodida este año:vomito::vomito:



Ves a Prisa en el Ibex para junio y que saquen a Codere?


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Ummm prisa en verde, si pasa de la resistencia de 0.412 tiene via libre hasta los 25€::
> 
> Por otro lado Sabadell le cuesta la resistencia de 2,150 y esta mañana ha hecho un gap bien hermoso ¿Bajara a cerrarlo?
> 
> y yo en camita disfrutando de los efectos de la gripe, que es jodida este año:vomito::vomito:



Hombre la resistencia de 2,15 mas que para hoy es para mañana, bastante si cerramos por encima de 2,13 con 5% con un canto en los dientes, hoy la ha intentado atacar, pero eso sería un +7%-8% y "no siendo un chicharro" es muy dificil verlo en un valor IBEX.


----------



## Klendathu (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ves a Prisa en el Ibex para junio y que saquen a Codere?



Por Telefonica, entra por Telefonica:XX:


----------



## Geyperman (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo siempre confié en ellas, desde un principio... :fiufiu:inocho:
> 
> hay que superar el 0,412
> 
> resumen gráfico de estos días:



Cobalde que en la pre ya enfilaste los botes salvavidas


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Geyperman dijo:


> Cobalde que en la pre ya enfilaste los botes salvavidas



Si de hecho, igual me piro hoy y todo  o mañana si quedase con fuerza, hace falta liquidez que hay que pagar IVAs y hacer las compras de mañana 
Salvo que algún experto me recomiende quedarme


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Almirall ayer salió que los dueños iban a colocar un cachito.
> Colonial especulaciones



Algo más del 5% y con caracter de urgencia ienso:


----------



## Klendathu (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Hombre la resistencia de 2,15 mas que para hoy es para mañana, bastante si cerramos por encima de 2,13 con 5% con un canto en los dientes, hoy la ha intentado atacar, pero eso sería un +7%-8% y "no siendo un chicharro" es muy dificil verlo en un valor IBEX.



Ayer me sacaron (seria por mi propio bien digo yo) , mi Sl estaba en 1,99 el minimo fue 1,98.

No se si volver a entrar, lo mismo pongo una orden por si pasa la resistencia.


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Ayer me sacaron (seria por mi propio bien digo yo) , mi Sl estaba en 1,99 el minimo fue 1,98.
> 
> No se si volver a entrar, lo mismo pongo una orden por si pasa la resistencia.



Yo comente en su momento que bajé el Stop de 2,01 a 1,95 que era soporte y si perdia eso ya se iba por la patilla y al verdad es que tenía pinta horrible, pero vamos me la jugué porque estaba muy convencido... pero me podía haber comido un-5% igual igual
Lo de entrar si supera, pues eso ya cada uno, yo igual esperaría al 2,2 si es que llegamos pero eso ya cada uno.
Tengo que mirar donde estaba todo el pepelón de las preferentes de la CAM alguien se acuerda de memoria?
edito
Veo que en 2,3 ese es un punto importante, se va soltar papel a punta pala, aunque supongo que a los precios actuales ya se empezará a soltar...


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Que cabrones... He pillado 5.000 bkt pars un metesaca.... Entrada a 5,33 orden salida a 5,399.....la llevan a 5,395 y de ahí a abajo..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Por que no hablas del Forex que es tu fuerte? No tienes vergüenza ni la conoces.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo también voy a largo, también podremos comparar con Codere a largo plazo, SPS me la quitaré en cuanto pegue un tirón que le gane el doble, y mantendré alguna con ganancias, pero no tengo intención de mantener a largo.
Codere si que la mantendré a largo plazo, igual que Jazztel en su día.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo también voy a largo, también podremos comparar con Codere a largo plazo, SPS me la quitaré en cuanto pegue un tirón que le gane el doble, y mantendré alguna con ganancias, pero no tengo intención de mantener a largo.
> Codere si que la mantendré a largo plazo, igual que Jazztel en su día.



Lo tuyo es increible chaval!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo también voy a largo, también podremos comparar con Codere a largo plazo, SPS me la quitaré en cuanto pegue un tirón que le gane el doble, y mantendré alguna con ganancias, pero no tengo intención de mantener a largo.
> Codere si que la mantendré a largo plazo, igual que Jazztel en su día.







Y te has olvidado responder de las ganancias del 20% mínimas garantizadas en el Forex.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cabrones... He pillado 5.000 bkt pars un metesaca.... Entrada a 5,33 orden salida a 5,399.....la llevan a 5,395 y de ahí a abajo.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Otra vez igual.... Argggf


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que nooo, que cementos no compré en 7.33
> 
> te lo explico: compré más abajo, en tres repetidas ocasiones, ahora se trata de vender más arriba.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> ane agurain dijo:
> 
> 
> > que nooo, que cementos no compré en 7.33
> ...


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban: a corto deoleo le ves recorrido? tope 0,51?



Ayer pusieron un tapón de 4M en 0,505 marcando resistencia durante unos minutos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (23 Ene 2014)

El botón de ignore me está haciendo ojitos...

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:58 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> No sea mala , mañana Sabadell va a hacer un x4 respecto al año anterior frente al x3 previsto y vamos a ver un +5% ::



Le podemos poner a Topongo una buena nota en su pronóstico de ayer por la tarde, ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Otra vez igual.... Argggf



Dimelo a mi que entré ayer a 5.37 para lo mismo y aquí sigo, porque ya que estoy, no voy a salirme a cero ienso: y lo que es peor, con toda la banca mediana subiendo. Cagüen.

Las EZEs no caen pero tampoco suben, la verdad es que el nombre le va como anillo al dedo al valor de la acción.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)




----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Depeche dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo bueno del tiempo es eso, que mientras codere guanea, otros en modo hormiguita segurola sacamos x al mes. Y cuando codere repunte, si lo hace, pues entramos si se tercia y seguimos sacando x al mes.
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Depeche dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo bueno del tiempo es eso, que mientras codere guanea, otros en modo hormiguita segurola sacamos x al mes. Y cuando codere repunte, si lo hace, pues entramos si se tercia y seguimos sacando x al mes.
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ane agurain dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que no hombreeee que nooooo!!! Que 4 o 5 meses diciendo que va a subir mientras cae y se queda en menos de la mitad de su valor no es ná!!!
> ...


----------



## Thaiel (23 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ayer pusieron un tapón de 4M en 0,505 marcando resistencia durante unos minutos.



Hoy sigue puesto....


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Natraceutical bién y tal ... me cagüen sus muelas ... inversión a largo plazo y tal



No pintan muy bien los indicadores intrahorarios, como en Arcelor.


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Hoy sigue puesto....



pues nada mas que añadir a esperar :fiufiu:

Desde luego MOR y UBS están muy cómodos comprando a estos precios.


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

Os diré otra más que llevamos a parte de Carbures, IBERCOM


----------



## Maravedi (23 Ene 2014)

Prisa tiene resistencia en 17,60 a ver si hay suerte y la supera ::


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cabrones... He pillado 5.000 bkt pars un metesaca.... Entrada a 5,33 orden salida a 5,399.....la llevan a 5,395 y de ahí a abajo.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



quien las cogiera a 1.5€........ademas con el broker bankinter no hay comision.....yo entre y sali 20 veces


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Os diré otra más que *llevamos* a parte de Carbures, IBERCOM


----------



## Maravedi (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Os diré otra más que llevamos a parte de Carbures, IBERCOM



Mira ibercom me pone argo payo!


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> quien las cogiera a 1.5€........ademas con el broker bankinter no hay comision.....yo entre y sali 20 veces



Yo recuerdo haberlas comprado a 2 o algo así.... Igual que gamesa a 1 o sacyr a 2,15....prisa a 0,15....en fin... Batallitas del abuelo cebolleta... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2014)

Hay cosas peores que este país...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-internet-webs-extranjeras.html#post10824077


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

Espero que estéis preparados para el guano que viene en el Ibex. Próxima parada 9.800.
Que os vaya bien, ya os he animado un poco el hilo,jeje.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Está perezosón Groupe Gorge... Enga animarse y entrad un poquito que si no la fiesta se hace muy aburrida


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

¿Que carajo ha pasado en Abertis ???


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Espero que estéis preparados para el guano que viene en el Ibex. Próxima parada 9.800.
> Que os vaya bien, ya os he animado un poco el hilo,jeje.



Ya sabéis lo que significa, ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



Me encanta

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 12:38 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Ya sabéis lo que significa, ¿no?



A comprar como locos


----------



## amago45 (23 Ene 2014)

Quién del foro ha vendido en Abertis, me cago en tó, vaya día llevamos ... ...


----------



## Algas (23 Ene 2014)

La verdad es que no sé a qué vienen estas competiciones pueriles de a ver quién la tiene más larga o quién gana más dinero con los chicharros patrios, cuando todos somos meras gacelas, a las que mañana nos meten un cerrojazo en forma de Pescanova, una vela roja revienta-stops estilo SACYR... y nos joden a todos por igual.

"El mercado da y quita razones, el tiempo dirá quién tiene razón" -> Exacto, mientras los leones se hinchan a ganar pasta a nuestra costa nosotros luchamos por superar la rentabilidad anual de un depósito.

Mucho ojo con mezclar emociones con bolsa... que una sola operación mala se puede llevar por delante a 20 buenas. :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

TUI parece que ha despertado un poquito pero desde luego que no es para locos del trading intradía 

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 12:42 ----------




Algas dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé a qué vienen estas competiciones pueriles de a ver quién la tiene más larga o quién gana más dinero con los chicharros patrios, cuando todos somos meras gacelas, a las que mañana nos meten un cerrojazo en forma de Pescanova, una vela roja revienta-stops estilo SACYR... y nos joden a todos por igual.
> 
> "El mercado da y quita razones, el tiempo dirá quién tiene razón" -> Exacto, mientras los leones se hinchan a ganar pasta a nuestra costa nosotros luchamos por superar la rentabilidad anual de un depósito.
> 
> Mucho ojo con mezclar emociones con bolsa... que una sola operación mala se puede llevar por delante a 20 buenas. :ouch:



Completamente de acuerdo pero que no te quepa la menor duda de que el que la tiene más larga soy yo :no:


----------



## Depeche (23 Ene 2014)

Algas dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé a qué vienen estas competiciones pueriles de a ver quién la tiene más larga o quién gana más dinero con los chicharros patrios, cuando todos somos meras gacelas, a las que mañana nos meten un cerrojazo en forma de Pescanova, una vela roja revienta-stops estilo SACYR... y nos joden a todos por igual.
> 
> "El mercado da y quita razones, el tiempo dirá quién tiene razón" -> Exacto, mientras los leones se hinchan a ganar pasta a nuestra costa nosotros luchamos por superar la rentabilidad anual de un depósito.
> 
> Mucho ojo con mezclar emociones con bolsa... que una sola operación mala se puede llevar por delante a 20 buenas. :ouch:



Tienes más razón que un santo.


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2014)

He sacado unas buenas plusvis en Gowex (+42%) y me gustaría reinvertir en otro valor para medio-largo plazo.

¿Que me recomendáis? Había pensado en Arcelor o Telefónica. Actualmente solo llevo en cartera AMD (compradas sobre los 3$).

Saludos.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Tienes más razón que un santo.



La diferencia es que unos se juegan sus habichuelas y otros intentan vivir a costa de los demás mintiendo como perros...
Te suena 20% mensual??? Te suena???


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> He sacado unas buenas plusvis en Gowex (+42%) y me gustaría reinvertir en otro valor para medio-largo plazo.
> 
> ¿Que me recomendáis? Había pensado en Arcelor o Telefónica. Actualmente solo llevo en cartera AMD (compradas sobre los 3$).
> 
> Saludos.



Te acompaño en el sentimiento (y en el dolor) con AMD. Aunque si vas desde 3$ sigues cojonudamente comparado conmigo (3.75$).


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No pintan muy bien los indicadores intrahorarios, como en Arcelor.



El comechichi en diario marca tendencia bajista......
Pero en semanal sigue en alcista

Y el MACD sigue pintando bien, aunque el rsi indica sobrecompra......

Nu se : , estoy perdido
¿algo de luz?

Pienso que seguirá guaneando y la próxima semana pegará algún arreó ultimo, porque aunque ayer se anotó subida en realidad guaneó y hoy misma táctica. Abrió arriba para ir arrastrando a los abismos


----------



## Chila (23 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> He sacado unas buenas plusvis en Gowex (+42%) y me gustaría reinvertir en otro valor para medio-largo plazo.
> 
> ¿Que me recomendáis? Había pensado en Arcelor o Telefónica. Actualmente solo llevo en cartera AMD (compradas sobre los 3$).
> 
> Saludos.



Yo estoy de las arcelores hasta el gorro.
A un pelo de quitármelas, y guardarme algo de liquidez para comprar coderes ::


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay cosas peores que este país...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-internet-webs-extranjeras.html#post10824077



eso incluye acciones?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

Deoleo estan poniendo tapon... como pinta ane prisa por el comechichis, esta taponada en 0.41


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo estoy de las arcelores hasta el gorro.
> A un pelo de quitármelas, y guardarme algo de liquidez para comprar coderes ::



ya sabes, lo que baja lentamente, subirá lentamente.......y viceversa.

arcelor ha hecho suelo y subirá en los próximos años, pero lentamente


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

don arias.
en tiempo real. intrahorarias


bueno. a hacer la comida que luego me chillan.


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Te acompaño en el sentimiento (y en el dolor) con AMD. Aunque si vas desde 3$ sigues cojonudamente comparado conmigo (3.75$).



Ah con AMD estoy muuuy tranquilo, no te preocupes que en menos de lo que piensas las tienes en 5,50-6$. Y no descartes en el mejor de los casos los 10$. De todas formas aun me esta dando buenas plusvalias xD

AMD esta en un momento de transición, y lo están haciendo muy bien. Con la bajada de ayer ha sido un buen momento para entrar.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> don arias.
> en tiempo real. intrahorarias
> 
> 
> bueno. a hacer la comida que luego me chillan.



Entoncia me encomiendo a San Pancracio :XX::XX::XX:

P.D: que aproveche y esas cosas


----------



## hombre-mosca (23 Ene 2014)

main()
{
struct cliente {
char nombre[50];
char login[50];
char pass[50];
int dinerillo;
struct cliente *siguiente;
};


cliente *clientes = NULL, *actual = NULL;

do 
{
capta_clientes(clientes);

if(clientes != NULL)
{
do 
{
if(clientes->dinerillo != 0)
proceso_cliente(clientes->nombre, clientes->login, clientes->pass);
actual = clientes;
clientes = clientes->siguiente;
free(actual);
} while(clientes != NULL);
} while (1);
}


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> He sacado unas buenas plusvis en Gowex (+42%) y me gustaría reinvertir en otro valor para medio-largo plazo.
> 
> ¿Que me recomendáis? Había pensado en Arcelor o Telefónica. Actualmente solo llevo en cartera AMD (compradas sobre los 3$).
> 
> Saludos.



Valores que me gustan y de los que llevo algo (no confundir con recomendación):
- ClearSign Combustion Corp
- Dot Hill Systems Corporation
- Cree
- Canadian Solar
- Delta
- Mastercard​Y por supuesto mis clásicos aunque llevan ya un buen rally encima:
- China Finance Online 
- Himax
- Groupe Gorge​
Creo que todas tienen buena proyección para este año pero son valores volátiles (MA menos...) así que no son aptas para corazones sensibles.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deoleo estan poniendo tapon... como pinta ane prisa por el comechichis, esta taponada en 0.41



intrahorarios mejor que los 2 anteriores.

ichimoku es lento. para cuando nos da entrada otros expertos se han forrado 3 veces. 


es alcista parece que recupera poco a poco. a ver si vemos los 0.49


----------



## Chila (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya sabes, lo que baja lentamente, subirá lentamente.......y viceversa.
> 
> arcelor ha hecho suelo y subirá en los próximos años, pero lentamente



La cuestión es esa, que hay valores en el mercado más interesantes.
Y para lentamente ya tengo iberdrolas, MDF y matildes.
No sé...


----------



## Xiux (23 Ene 2014)

Eon preparando ataque a los 14 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (23 Ene 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> main()
> {
> struct cliente {
> char nombre[50];
> ...



Ese es el código Java del Depeche para automatizar su sistema no??
:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Pónganse los cascos y todos a las trincheras que arrecia el fuego enemigo.
Bertok, por favor, pase cuando quiera a levantar acta.


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Valores que me gustan y de los que llevo algo (no confundir con recomendación):
> - ClearSign Combustion Corp
> - Dot Hill Systems Corporation
> - Cree
> ...



De las que pones la que mas me gusta es Mastercard (al igual que Visa y Amex) pero es que como bien dices ya llevan un buen rally.

No se si soy yo pero lo veo todo muy caro (sobre todo la bolsa americana), no veo "gangas".


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Otra que puede estar bien es Nu Skin...
Está en un momento crucial por ciertos "líos" con la adminitración China pero si el tema se resuelve favorablemente el chupinzado puede ser brutal.
NUS Nu Skin Enterprises, Inc. Class A XNYS:NUS Stock Quote Price News
Obviamente es una operación de riesgo...


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

dim fracaso,depeche as string


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> De las que pones la que mas me gusta es Mastercard (al igual que Visa y Amex) pero es que como bien dices ya llevan un buen rally.
> 
> No se si soy yo pero lo veo todo muy caro (sobre todo la bolsa americana), no veo "gangas".



Todas son empresas bastante sólidas salvo quizás las solares pero ahí depende de tu confianza en el sector.
En mi opinión no creo que sean valores caros a día de hoy y creo que tienen potencial pero claro... no son telefónica ni en lo bueno ni en lo malo.
Tengo otra de OTC para la que estoy esperando el momento adecuado para entrar pero esa me la reservo que me la reventáis mamones


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

que coño paso ayer con mastercard? hubo un comtrasplit o algo asi,,


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otra que puede estar bien es Nu Skin...
> Está en un momento crucial por ciertos "líos" con la adminitración China pero si el tema se resuelve favorablemente el chupinzado puede ser brutal.
> NUS Nu Skin Enterprises, Inc. Class A XNYS:NUS Stock Quote Price News
> Obviamente es una operación de riesgo...



Buscaba algún valor de menos riesgo. Al final compraré Coca-cola y Google y a tomar por culo xD


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que coño paso ayer con mastercard? hubo un comtrasplit o algo asi,,



Split 1:10


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Guano incoming


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Ene 2014)

Lo de Imtech es un poco cansino, un quiero y no puedo. 
Subo un poco allá que voy y vuelta abajo.


Alguien sigue dentro? Hannibal ha abandonado el frente, temo estar más sólo que la una. Bueno, con Paramés mientras Bestinver aguante dentro:fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Nos ha vacilao el mercao 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de los bancos no se lo cree ni el tato....
> 
> Quítenle las aportaciones de los créditos fiscales, el aval implícito de los gobiernos, la ayuda del BCE, los trucos contables (tipo repos 105). Luego súmenle la morosidad, la muerte del modelo de negocio tradicional... Lo que queda es humo.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Me vais a perdonar pero que un banco con una morosidad de casi el 14% diga que gana dinero....::::::

[YOUTUBE]_QaVFGEJlXo[/YOUTUBE]

Yo a esta conga no me apunto


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Nos ha vacilao el mercao



Para que te lleves una alegría. 
Están agrupando las buenas noticias para calentar el ambiente. :Aplauso:
Tito Botín sabe más por viejo que por diablo.

*Santander obtiene plusvalías de 740 millones con la colocación del 21,6% de Santander Consumer USA*

Santander obtiene plusvalías de 740 millones con la colocación del 21,6% de Santander Consumer USA - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo de Imtech es un poco cansino, un quiero y no puedo.
> Subo un poco allá que voy y vuelta abajo.
> 
> 
> Alguien sigue dentro? Hannibal ha abandonado el frente, temo estar más sólo que la una. Bueno, con Paramés mientras Bestinver aguante dentro:fiufiu:



El comechichis sigue dentro, pero ayer salieron leoncios así que me temo que le espera unos días más de aburrimiento. Pero diría que no muchos porque el kumo sigue siendo grande; diría que en 2 semanas como mucho debe despertar. Mientras tanto el valor debería estar entre 2.26 que es donde está el kumo, si baja de ahí hay que huir, y el 2.39 que es donde está el primer fibo proyectado como resistencia.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Ya Tono, pero eso estaba descontau..... Una opa de HSBC o algo así.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Split 1:10



No me había me dado cuenta del split en Mastercard, puede ser muy buen momento para entrar.

Mastercard es muy buena empresa y este split creo que le ha sentado de lujo para entrar. Tendre que pensarlo tengo tiempo hasta la apertura del mercado americano.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Premarket usano rojete ojete como últimamente a estas horas.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 13:28 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> No me había me dado cuenta del split en Mastercard, puede ser muy buen momento para entrar.
> 
> Mastercard es muy buena empresa y este split creo que le ha sentado de lujo para entrar. Tendre que pensarlo tengo tiempo hasta la apertura del mercado americano.



Es que a 800 pavos la acción la gente se lo pensaba mucho y es posible que ahora entren más accionistas pequeños. Aún así es imposible saber que impacto real tendrá sobre la cotización si es que tiene alguno relevante. 
Lo que si creo que es que la empresa por fundamentales va como un tiro y es una apuesta bastante clara a largo plazo.


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo de Imtech es un poco cansino, un quiero y no puedo.
> Subo un poco allá que voy y vuelta abajo.
> 
> 
> Alguien sigue dentro? Hannibal ha abandonado el frente, temo estar más sólo que la una. Bueno, con Paramés mientras Bestinver aguante dentro:fiufiu:



Creo que somos más de uno los que te acompañamos. Yo no tengo prisa porque suba, por lo menos hasta que las tenga en cartera un año. Además tiene que volver a montarse ponzi antes de despegar.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Split 1:10




efecto barato le llamo yo


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> efecto barato le llamo yo



Bueno... en realidad el precio es el mismo. Lo único que en vez de tener que llevarte una pizza familiar por cojones a casa ahora puedes comprar porciones


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> El comechichis sigue dentro, pero ayer salieron leoncios así que me temo que le espera unos días más de aburrimiento. Pero diría que no muchos porque el kumo sigue siendo grande; diría que en 2 semanas como mucho debe despertar. Mientras tanto el valor debería estar entre 2.26 que es donde está el kumo, si baja de ahí hay que huir, y el 2.39 que es donde está el primer fibo proyectado como resistencia.



Ane comento que bajaria a 2.16... igualmente es un valor para largo.


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya Tono, pero eso estaba descontau..... Una opa de HSBC o algo así....



Descontao para los leoncios.
Pero lo importante es que lo digan en antena3 y telesinco.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Alguien está dentro de ebay?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Me vais a perdonar pero que un banco con una morosidad de casi el 14% diga que gana dinero....::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso ponzi, pues eso. :no:

El día que les corten el único flujo de pastuqui que ahora tienen (pido al bce al 0.25 y compro deuda del estado) se va a cagar la perra patas a abajo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso ponzi, pues eso. :no:
> 
> El día que les corten el único flujo de pastuqui que ahora tienen (pido al bce al 0.25 y compro deuda del estado) se va a cagar la perra patas a abajo.



Quw banco no esta asi? El tema no es la mora o no mora el tema es cuento de infravalorado esta respecto a la competencia en situación similar...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (23 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Lo de Imtech es un poco cansino, un quiero y no puedo.
> Subo un poco allá que voy y vuelta abajo.
> 
> 
> Alguien sigue dentro? Hannibal ha abandonado el frente, temo estar más sólo que la una. Bueno, con Paramés mientras Bestinver aguante dentro:fiufiu:



Aquí uno dentro, procurare no seguirla a diario, pero visitando este foro es imposible. Esperemos algún día dedicarle una buena conga cuando deje de hacer el dragón kan.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso ponzi, pues eso. :no:
> 
> El día que les corten el único flujo de pastuqui que ahora tienen (pido al bce al 0.25 y compro deuda del estado) se va a cagar la perra patas a abajo.



Con las primas en minimos esta entrando pasta sin miramientos en busqueda de mas riesgo.Yo prefiero quedarme al margen,un 14% de morosidad es un potosi.


----------



## Chila (23 Ene 2014)

A mí los bancos también me dan respeto.
Como haya algún problema con alguno, y no es improbable, ya que sus números son un completo encaje contable, se caen las cotizaciones de todos en un visto y no visto.
Yo me quedo fuera de esas congas.

Por cierto, ¿nadie lleva azkoyen? Porque lleva un ritmo tremendo.
Yo estuve a punto de entrar por quiet investment pero al final no lo ví tan claro como ellos.

Ps: coño arcelor, ha pasado de -0,9 a +0,26 en visto y no visto. Así me gusta


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Tercer ataque de bkt a los 5,40....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

Chinito, que esta pasando en szu?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Quw banco no esta asi? El tema no es la mora o no mora el tema es cuento de infravalorado esta respecto a la competencia en situación similar...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Eso se lo recordaremos a los que pillen en las ampliaciones de capital o a los que cobran dividendos en acciones.

Las deudas se pagan, vía beneficios o poniendo el culo.

No voy a lp ahora mismo en un banco europeo ni jarto grifa...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso se lo recordaremos a los que pillen en las ampliaciones de capital o a los que cobran dividendos en acciones.
> 
> Las deudas se pagan, vía beneficios o poniendo el culo.
> 
> ...



No asustes a los gacelos.

Cambio de ciclo y tal, culibex a los 22000, nuevo paradigma económico, ralentización de ciclos .....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Chinito, que esta pasando en szu?



Buenos dias señorias,

esta pasando lo normal en periodos de alta volatilidad, se da en techos y en suelos, esperemos que sea lo segundo en este caso , mi entrada fue a precios de 18,8 y me plantearia venderlas si bajaran a los 17-16 euros. Con un objetivo minimo de 22-23 euros.

Las velas de +-10% son señales claras de un mercado que sobreactua. Yo creo que con paciencia saldra bueno el caldo.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 14:37 ----------

La leche que esta depeche por aqui.

Creia que desde la salida de Mr.P del hilo se dijo que nadie que tuviera un golf tuneado por mucho que le pusieran rs5 o lamborghini gallardo tenia las puertas abiertas.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Adiós bankinteres... Fiesta!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> He sacado unas buenas plusvis en Gowex (+42%) y me gustaría reinvertir en otro valor para medio-largo plazo.
> 
> ¿Que me recomendáis? Había pensado en Arcelor o Telefónica. Actualmente solo llevo en cartera AMD (compradas sobre los 3$).
> 
> Saludos.



Que tal unoas eonicas a 14,8 merkels?


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Adiós bankinteres... Fiesta!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk









Sin acritud  de momento 5.403, si aguanta ahora los 5.40 próxima parada los 5.45, donde ya vendería yo ienso:


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sin acritud  de momento 5.403, si aguanta ahora los 5.40 próxima parada los 5.45, donde ya vendería yo ienso:



Estaba en el vestuario del gym....Como no estaba pandoro... Una voz me dijo..... Haz metesaca en bkt..... Y hecho... Más de 300 pavetes en menos de cuatro horas.... Si llego a estar en casa probablemente ahora tendría el stop en 5,36....pero bueno.... No me jodera si sube.... Al contrario que bankia.... Ayer estuve a punto de enchufarla a 1.27.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaba en el vestuario del gym....Como no estaba pandoro... Una voz me dijo..... Haz metesaca en bkt..... Y hecho... Más de 300 pavetes en menos de cuatro horas.... Si llego a estar en casa probablemente ahora tendría el stop en 5,36....pero bueno.... No me jodera si sube.... Al contrario que bankia.... Ayer estuve a punto de enchufarla a 1.27.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



:Aplauso:

El gimnasio de esta manera le sale muy rentable.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Chinito, que esta pasando en szu?



yo aún tengo que acumular.......

a ver si la vemos por debajo de 18 y cuando de vuelta me compro unas 500


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaba en el vestuario del gym....Como no estaba pandoro... Una voz me dijo..... Haz metesaca en bkt..... Y hecho... Más de 300 pavetes en menos de cuatro horas.... Si llego a estar en casa probablemente ahora tendría el stop en 5,36....pero bueno.... No me jodera si sube.... Al contrario que bankia.... Ayer estuve a punto de enchufarla a 1.27.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



De momento le ha salido bien la jugada, ya van otras 2 estampadas contra los .40


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo aún tengo que acumular.......
> 
> a ver si la vemos por debajo de 18 y cuando de vuelta me compro unas 500



no creo que llegue, si baja ahi es para aprovechar pero vamos......los minimos de hoy ya podrian ser compra para 2014 obj 24


estos ultimos dias se ha comportado como un chicharrote


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaba en el vestuario del gym....Como no estaba pandoro... Una voz me dijo..... Haz metesaca en bkt..... Y hecho... Más de 300 pavetes en menos de cuatro horas.... Si llego a estar en casa probablemente ahora tendría el stop en 5,36....pero bueno.... No me jodera si sube.... Al contrario que bankia.... Ayer estuve a punto de enchufarla a 1.27.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



¿Vestuario? ¿gimnasio? ¿Pandoro? ¿Se le ha caído el jabón?


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Vestuario? ¿gimnasio? ¿Pandoro? ¿Se le ha caído el jabón?



Mas bien parece que el jabon se la ha caido a pandoro:XX:


----------



## Xiux (23 Ene 2014)

Entren en Eon así echan una mano a conseguir los 14 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2014)

Vamos Pandoro, dales duro a esos teutones, que tus rabazos llenan mis bolsillos.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso se lo recordaremos a los que pillen en las ampliaciones de capital o a los que cobran dividendos en acciones.
> 
> Las deudas se pagan, vía beneficios o poniendo el culo.
> 
> ...



Habla como si estuviéramos en un país serio donde la cuenta la paga el que debe, ya han levantado un poco la alfombra y hemos pagado con el bote, volverán a levantar otro poco la alfombra y, adivinan a quien le va a tocar pagar? ... Ya lo digo yo, a los mismos. Entretanto, se habrán inflado los globos mientras se distribuyen papelinas, y cuando el horno se llene, 2 semanas a fuego máximo vuelta y vuelta, y se recogen de nuevo las papeletas con descuento vip. El molino sigue girando, una y otra vez. 
Lo de siempre, habrá q saber si vamos parriba o pabajo, aquí cada uno que opine, x mi parte sigo viendo señales muy claras de que estamos en el calentamiento, así q all in pero con las orejas tiesas como un ajo y saltamos x la borda no al primer aviso, pero al segundo si


----------



## Xiux (23 Ene 2014)

Realias atacando los 1,07, xixarros forma ever! 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Valores que me gustan y de los que llevo algo (no confundir con recomendación):
> - ClearSign Combustion Corp
> - Dot Hill Systems Corporation
> - Cree
> ...



Tengo anotado en mi lista de tareas: "Mirar Dot Hill Systems Corporation". Pero ya no recuerdo por qué anoté eso. ¿Qué me puedes contar de esa compañía?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Las Prisas van a matarme de aburrimiento.


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ene 2014)

Sacyr y el Canal de Panamá acuerdan seguir negociando hasta el 1 de febrero - elEconomista.es Sacyr y el Canal de Panamá acuerdan seguir negociando hasta el 1 de febrero - elEconomista.es

A la cotización se ve que le ha sentado fenomenal! Vamos Sacyr! Hazme rico!


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ene 2014)

ahora deberiamos subir..........
aunque no se cumplio mi objetivo desde 925x............


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Sacyr y el Canal de Panamá acuerdan seguir negociando hasta el 1 de febrero - elEconomista.es Sacyr y el Canal de Panamá acuerdan seguir negociando hasta el 1 de febrero - elEconomista.es
> 
> A la cotización se ve que le ha sentado fenomenal! Vamos Sacyr! Hazme rico!



Y yo vendi en 3,60 gggggggrrrrrrrr


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal y ahora que? Yo pondría stop en 395 y a ver si sigue subiendo.... Si no, pues sacas para una cena... 

Que puta es la bolsa.... Jaja

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malibux (23 Ene 2014)

Hoy he entrado a Almirall tras la sangría del -5%, a ver qué tal funciona las próximas semanas.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Tono subeme esas San... 

Sandro rossell dimite.... Según apuntan por ahí..... Pensaba que era más listo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo anotado en mi lista de tareas: "Mirar Dot Hill Systems Corporation". Pero ya no recuerdo por qué anoté eso. ¿Qué me puedes contar de esa compañía?



Básicamente que es una empresa de hardware que ha crecido en los últimos años de forma sólida en sector, desde mi puntos de vista, cada vez más demandado (almacenamiento)
En la práctica no tienen deuda y están empezando a generar beneficios.
Echa un ojo a los enlaces que te paso abajo a ver que te parece:
Dot Hill Delivers Virtual RAID Adapter Technology for Supermicro Server Solutions - MarketWatch
HILL Dot Hill Systems Corporation XNAS:HILL Stock Quote Price News
Dot Hill Systems Corporation (HILL) Earnings Report Date - NASDAQ.com
Dot Hill Systems Corporation (HILL) Analyst Research - NASDAQ.com
Dot Hill Systems Corp. (HILL): Nearly Quadrupling In 2013, Dot Hill Still Has 2X Potential In 2014 - Seeking Alpha

Recientemente han llegado a un acuerdo OEM con Supermicro (otra que tiene una pinta bastante buena!)


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

BME jugando peligrosamente con el primer soporte... creo que en 28,50 voya poner el stop, que como acción me gusta y como la he llevado me la conozco.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Pues saltó el stop en San.... Me ha comido entre comisiones y pandoro.... La mitad de lo sacado en bkt...... Vaya mierda.... Las he tenido 450 leuros arriba... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


>



ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

joder... mira que estaba yo contento con como había ido la semana... 
Tiene pinta que hoy me fastidian todo lo que había hecho en estos dos días :´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:



Lo de siempre, la gente no aprende...

pero no creo todavía que sea el guano premium deluxe,


----------



## Maravedi (23 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las Prisas van a matarme de aburrimiento.



Yo estoy pensando en sacármelas


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

alcistillas vuestra hora esta proxima :abajo:

vengo del smac , sin aveniencia , ni ganas de tomarme una paulaner en el bar ese :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:



Hoy han arrancado todos los valores fatal pero tengo que reconocer que me alegro de haber vendido Cliffs....

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 15:46 ----------

Parece que se va moderando el ostiazo en USA


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues saltó el stop en San.... Me ha comido entre comisiones y pandoro.... La mitad de lo sacado en bkt...... Vaya mierda.... Las he tenido 450 leuros arriba...



Pues reclámale al tito Botín cuando negocies con él la hipoteca. Si no te devuelve lo palmado, lo amenazas con irte a Bankia que te tratan mejor.

Estoy viendo caída a 10200
...o menos :ouch:
vaya semanita para acabar la cuesta de enero


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Básicamente que es una empresa de hardware que ha crecido en los últimos años de forma sólida en sector, desde mi puntos de vista, cada vez más demandado (almacenamiento)
> En la práctica no tienen deuda y están empezando a generar beneficios.
> Echa un ojo a los enlaces que te paso abajo a ver que te parece:
> Dot Hill Delivers Virtual RAID Adapter Technology for Supermicro Server Solutions - MarketWatch
> ...



Gracias, le echaré un vistazo cuando tenga tiempo!

También siento curiosidad por mirar 3drobotics, que he leído un artículo en jotdown y parece que para ser una empresa joven les va muy bien y esperan doblar beneficios para este año... :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> BME jugando peligrosamente con el primer soporte... creo que en 28,50 voya poner el stop, que como acción me gusta y como la he llevado me la conozco.



si llega ahí piramido hasta con el dinero de la hucha de mi hija


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Gracias, le echaré un vistazo cuando tenga tiempo!
> 
> También siento curiosidad por mirar 3drobotics, que he leído un artículo en jotdown y parece que para ser una empresa joven les va muy bien y esperan doblar beneficios para este año... :fiufiu:



Relacionada con el sector es la que me gusta a mí de OTC, donde no suelo entrar por cierto. Británica... no digo más


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> si llega ahí piramido hasta con el dinero de la hucha de mi hija



Pues como llegue allí me da que el rally de subida lo vemos de bajada


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

en el ibex , el macd en diario esta cortando a la baja , buena pinta pero pa los bajistillas :Baile:


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues como llegue allí me da que el rally de subida lo vemos de bajada



No llegará la sangre al río. Estamos en plena fase de despioje general, al valor que no le toca un día... le toca dos seguidos :ouch:
Pacensia.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hannibal y ahora que? Yo pondría stop en 395 y a ver si sigue subiendo.... Si no, pues sacas para una cena...
> 
> Que puta es la bolsa.... Jaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me tuve q ir y deje un sl en 5.44 que ya ha saltado: ) tengo un agujero de Pandoro que tapar, esto ayuda algo pero muy poco aun

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo de siempre, la gente no aprende...
> 
> pero no creo todavía que sea el guano premium deluxe,



En el campo de minas rebotan..aún no toca guano gordo

Remember la cifra 10.250 lleva ahí latente desde el 17/01


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En el campo de minas rebotan..aún no toca guano gordo
> 
> Remember la cifra 10.250 lleva ahí latente desde el 17/01



latente tiene una cosa y no es la cifra esa


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, alguien aquí lleva Intel? Creo que puede dar alegrías estas proximas semanas

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono subeme esas San...
> 
> Sandro rossell dimite.... Según apuntan por ahí..... Pensaba que era más listo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Si simite es porque está pringao hasta las cejas.

Madre mia el nivelazo de España:

_Todos los presidentes de Primera, salvo Athletic, Betis y Málaga, junto a otros 16 clubes de Segunda, han firmado un documento de apoyo a José María del Nido, expresidente del Sevilla, para que no vaya a la cárcel por el 'Caso Minutas'. _​
Ángel María Villar y 33 clubes piden el indulto para Del Nido | Copa del Rey | AS.com


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En el campo de minas rebotan..aún no toca guano gordo
> 
> Remember la cifra 10.250 lleva ahí latente desde el 17/01



Yo opino que vamos a ver un reversal epic hasta zona de máximos, en un par de días ¿?...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

gap 9400 , no hay mas que disir :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ene 2014)

FranR en tierra peligrosa


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2014)

A ver como negocian esto. Las picadas de 20 puntillos o así no son infrecuentes...a ver como va el cierre, y si tenemos que invitar a jamón al Flan.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Ene 2014)

Bankia y Sacyr son el orgullo patrio.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me tuve q ir y deje un sl en 5.44 que ya ha saltado: ) tengo un agujero de Pandoro que tapar, esto ayuda algo pero muy poco aun
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Pues te ha salido de lujo.... 36 ahora.... 

Ole ole y ole

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

el eurostoxxx50 acaba de cerrar el gap 3120 pero aun quedan otros 3 y el ibex el del 9400 y 8650 :bla:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Ene 2014)

Tenemos al oro subiendo con fuerza al superar los 1260$. 

A ver como acaba esto. Sigo en yamana.

Las carboneras de nuevo a subir al principio del dia para acabar donde empezaron, espero equivocarme.


----------



## optimistic1985 (23 Ene 2014)

que hacemos con las bankias, las vendemos? Compré 5000 a 1.098... 1,09... 17% de plusvis...

Yo creo que pueden irse al 1.1 facilmente


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Mis chinos y taiwaneses agotados del rally de ayer


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

el peligro en el ibex es el de gap gordo a la baja , cuidado pues alimento de leoncios :no:


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

venga sabadell, corrección en lateral y a por nuevos max.

hoy cierra +7%


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

En Sabadell nos seguimos dando de cabezazos con la resistencia 2,15 , a ver si la rompemos.
Hurrengo geltokia 2,20.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 16:41 ----------

BOOOM!!! nos vamos al 20 del tiron


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2014)

Ay ay ay ay...Melisandre que haces!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

tendremos guano en cantidades industriales :no:


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2014)

VIX +10%

¿Que se ha roto?


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ene 2014)

Me siento asi, me hago el remolon pero el pandoro vaquero me quiere percutir. Viendo como van descendiendo las plusvis "latentes"....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2014)

no retrase lo inevitable señor anunnaki :o


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Ene 2014)

Queda alguien más en la conga bankiera? Y en la sabadellina además de @topongo?
Siento frío... Menos mal que siempre tengo a Pandoro a la vuelta de la hesquina para darme habrigo

Vaya cintura que estamos echando!


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no retrase lo inevitable señor anunnaki :o



Mañana gap a la baja?


Edito: Digame que si! para que no venda en este ultimo minuto toh


----------



## Topongo (23 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Mañana gap a la baja?
> 
> 
> Edito: Digame que si! para que no venda en este ultimo minuto toh



Haga lo contrario de lo que diga muertoviviente... no se olvide de que siempre pronostica gap a la baja ... o venda todo que es juernes y pulaselo en alkohol.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (23 Ene 2014)

Natraceutical va a volver a cerrar en verde o casi......
pero es una táctica para engañar al personal. En realidad lleva 2 días guaneando.
El tamagochi no miente, soy yo que no le hago caso juas juas juas
0,326 fuera de tiempo :fiufiu:
Edito: ha entrado un volumen de 260.000 peticiones 50/50 y se queda e rojo, pero vaya cierre chungo :


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2014)

Me han saltado stop en ezentis, mañana gap pero al parriba fijo

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2014)

yo mantengo ezentis.
A ver si el lunes puedo cargar unas poquitas mas...


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Señores chartistas y maestros del técnico,
Alguno de ustedes puede decirme como ve este valor?
BCOV - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

seguro que namreir les explica estas 2 fotografías


----------



## decloban (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Señores chartistas y maestros del técnico,
> Alguno de ustedes puede decirme como ve este valor?
> BCOV - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com



Simplificando mucho, si no cierra esta semana o la próxima por encima de 13 tendencia bajista a medio plazo.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane comento que bajaria a 2.16... igualmente es un valor para largo.



Ane comentó que PODRÍA CAER HASTA :no:

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:33 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Las Prisas van a matarme de aburrimiento.



Ya falta menos... señal atlas... para arriba a 0,45 Vs para abajo a 0,35

igual la pista hay que mirarla en la subasta de cierre (se ha visto el 0,41)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ane comentó que PODRÍA CAER HASTA :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 11:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya comenzamos con los peros... en una semana subidon de mañana prisa a 0.55 jajja


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ya comenzamos con los peros... en una semana subidon de mañana prisa a 0.55 jajja



si no hay ningún pero en el planteamiento. dónde la quiere mañana que yo se la subo.


voy a mirar lo de bme como posible a largo también.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si no hay ningún pero en el planteamiento. dónde la quiere mañana que yo se la subo.
> 
> 
> voy a mirar lo de bme como posible a largo también.



Era ironia, no se lo tome mal... bme en algun momento se ira a hacia abajo cuando anuncie el recorte del dividendo que tendra que hacer si o si


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Simplificando mucho, si no cierra esta semana o la próxima por encima de 13 tendencia bajista a medio plazo.



Muchas gracias!! Eso sería un 10% en pocos días aunque con este tipo de valores nunca se sabe. Habrá que seguirlo porque la empresa tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> seguro que namreir les explica estas 2 fotografías



Volver 
con la frente marchita 
las nieves del viento 
platearon mi sien 

Sentir 
que es un soplo la vida 
que veinte años no nada ..........

........ huid insensatos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Volver
> con la frente marchita
> las nieves del viento
> platearon mi sien
> ...



pero platiquelés lo que sabe acerca de la caída de hoy, boludo


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2014)

Che no sabes, un quilombo, la concha de mi madre

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 19:08 ----------

Krugman dice que Argentina es el modelo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

compramos unas blackberry? estan en soporte.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (23 Ene 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Enero 2014 El principio de algún fin....Bienvenid...*

Aquí otro que sigue en la conga de Bankieros, desde 1,05. Estoy indeciso, no se si salirme o quedarme, me da miedo que detrás sólo esté Pandoro... 

Dudas, dudas: El paseo por debajo de 1,30 de ayer daba yuyu, pero el rebote de hoy tampoco pinta mal.


----------



## Xiux (23 Ene 2014)

TESLA camino de romper su máximo? ya está a 181 le queda poco para los 194.5 $

PRESENTATION: Why Tesla's The Next Apple - Business Insider estos decían 200$


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compramos unas blackberry? estan en soporte.



ya rebota. que dominio de los soportes y resistencias8:


----------



## kuroi (23 Ene 2014)

compañeros como veis grupo san jose?

GSJ.MC

analisis cogido de otro foro


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Me meto aqui y no veo novedades.¿..

Voy a elconfidencial y me aparecen los yankis bajando mas de un uno por ciento......


Y nadie dice nada????


Se ha perdido la esencia del hilo.:...:ouch:

Vaaaaaaamos cooooooñoooooooooooo.....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> compañeros como veis grupo san jose?
> 
> GSJ.MC
> 
> analisis cogido de otro foro



yo no entraría ni loco, esta calentado hasta extremos (dos o tres días con un volumen x10) no hay ninguna noticia positiva que cambie los fundamentales que son malos. Si revisas quien compra y quien vende tenemos muchos gacelos.


----------



## Dotierr (23 Ene 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> compañeros como veis grupo san jose?
> 
> GSJ.MC
> 
> analisis cogido de otro foro



LLegas tarde, estarías corriendo detrás del precio con el riesgo que eso supone.


----------



## jjsuamar (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya rebota. que dominio de los soportes y resistencias8:



Te acompaño en esta.::

Objetivo: Sacar para una Blackberry


----------



## kuroi (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> yo no entraría ni loco, esta calentado hasta extremos (dos o tres días con un volumen x10) no hay ninguna noticia positiva que cambie los fundamentales que son malos. Si revisas quien compra y quien vende tenemos muchos gacelos.



Donde puedo ver quien compra y quien vende?

muchas gracias


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me meto aqui y no veo novedades.¿..
> 
> Voy a elconfidencial y me aparecen los yankis bajando mas de un uno por ciento......
> 
> ...



Los bearish se nos han vuelto unos flojos

Caen 1,27% el SP y 0,94% el Nasdaq y 1,30 el DOW.

Bertok, Guy, Pepitoria, suban a la palestra. 

(Aquí no hay guano hasta que lo certifique Tonuel)


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Te acompaño en esta.::
> 
> Objetivo: Sacar para una Blackberry



sabes el objetivo o te lo digo? 

ya lleva un +3%.....


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los bearish se nos han vuelto unos flojos
> 
> Caen 1,27% el SP y 0,94% el Nasdaq y 1,30 el DOW.
> 
> ...



Saben que esto va parriba.... 

Mañana igual probamos un larguito cómo hoy.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (23 Ene 2014)

El riesgo de -1.000 en el Dow es real

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

kuroi dijo:


> Donde puedo ver quien compra y quien vende?
> 
> muchas gracias



Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

En mercados y negociación por broker


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Espero que estéis preparados para el guano que viene en el Ibex. Próxima parada 9.800.
> Que os vaya bien, ya os he animado un poco el hilo,jeje.



besitos depechete, ahora soy yo el guru, con la diferencia que siempre acierto, no a veces....:XX:

---------- Post added 23-ene-2014 at 20:48 ----------

le metemos largos al oil? menudo acordeon esta haciendo


----------



## juanfer (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me meto aqui y no veo novedades.¿..
> 
> Voy a elconfidencial y me aparecen los yankis bajando mas de un uno por ciento......
> 
> ...



Cada dia quedan menos del hivei atentos al cierre del sp. 

Por cierto los chutes de droga ya no hacen efecto.

La tipica subida de las 20 ha sido una caca.


----------



## jjsuamar (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sabes el objetivo o te lo digo?
> 
> ya lleva un +3%.....



Hombre, cualquier ayuda es poca.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me meto aqui y no veo novedades.¿..
> 
> Voy a elconfidencial y me aparecen los yankis bajando mas de un uno por ciento......
> 
> ...



Dolor!!! Sólo veo dolor!!! -2.20% en mi cartera :´´´( 
missssss chinooooooooossss :´(


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Era ironia, no se lo tome mal... bme en algun momento se ira a hacia abajo cuando anuncie el recorte del dividendo que tendra que hacer si o si




Sí o sí según usted, no así según la propia BME (no dudo que sepa mucho y lo digo con todo el respeto)
Las cosas es mejor argumentarlas, porque si no es como si hablamos del sexo de los ángeles.
Dado que me he comprado unas cuantas y aconsejado que no es mala opción entrar a precios en torno a 30€ me extiendo un poco. Son los datos objetivos que como gacelón prudente intento conocer ya que para mí la seguridad es lo primero.

-Hay caja para mantener dividendo 2 años al menos. Como se comprueba en sus balances: 253M de caja neta a la espera del balance final del 2013

- Siento no poder subir el excel con sus desplegables anuales pero dejo la comparación anual y el año 2013 desglosado en meses. Como se puede ver el 4ª trimestre del año pasado la bolsa empezó a mover un 20% más de dinero que en trimestres anteriores.
Se observa la caída desde el IBEX a 16000 y como empieza a remontar por fin desde los 9000 de septiembre.







- Y por último, ojos antes que cerebro. Los famélicos bancos patrios han necesitado vender para justificar los resultados de este año, mientras que Santander ha aumentado su posición al 4,5%, BBVA mantiene un2,5%, grandes bancos europeos y fondos de inversión compran a manos llenas desde octubre. BME no es un puesto de chicharros ni sus accionistas son de los que aprietan los SL. Si sube es porque lo vale o lo valdrá. Hace unos días vendió el 10% de sus acciones, coincidiendo con una venta acelerada de caixabank, con descuento del 3,6% y acabó en verde a media mañana.
Esta semana Deustche bank ha comprado 400.000 acciones.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Hombre, cualquier ayuda es poca.



que te parece un 11.5 cfds?ienso:


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los bearish se nos han vuelto unos flojos
> 
> Caen 1,27% el SP y 0,94% el Nasdaq y 1,30 el DOW.
> 
> ...



Como para asomar la pata tras un -1% con un indice que ha subido un 150% en los ultimos 4 años.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí o sí según usted, no así según la propia BME (no dudo que sepa mucho y lo digo con todo el respeto)
> Las cosas es mejor argumentarlas, porque si no es como si hablamos del sexo de los ángeles.
> Dado que me he comprado unas cuantas y aconsejado que no es mala opción entrar a precios en torno a 30€ me extiendo un poco. Son los datos objetivos que como gacelón prudente intento conocer ya que para mí la seguridad es lo primero.
> 
> ...



El beneficio neto del 2011 a la izquierda al previsto (2015) a la derecha 
145,67	144,64	142,87	135,55	155,10

El ROE no varia, PER 18. Que puede subir no se lo discuto, pero no lo veo barato.


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compramos unas blackberry? estan en soporte.



+5%

JEFE.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

el dia que me ganéis respeto me avisáis. mi media de aciertos es del 95%


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Cada dia quedan menos del hivei atentos al cierre del sp.
> 
> Por cierto los chutes de droga ya no hacen efecto.
> 
> La tipica subida de las 20 ha sido una caca.



El hilo lleva otros derroteros, ni mejor ni peor pero sí diferentes.

Demasiado gambling para mi gusto pero hay que respetar las decisiones de cada uno.

Poco a poco se apaga la llama de cada uno y otros vendrán.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ene 2014)

Mañana vuelta a la senda alcista, me lo dicen todos mis indicadores, y mis gafas radionicas





Telefonica no bajara ni un centimo mas, san remontara y la noticia de la venta de unos parques eolicos por parte de acciona, sera tomanda de forma cojonuda.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2014)

Railroads offer mixed outlook on coal
Two railroad companies that reported earnings results painted a mixed picture of the outlook for coal in the U.S. WHAT'S NEW: Higher natural gas prices and colder weather "seem to suggest" a stronger outlook for coal, Union Pacific said on the company's fourth quarter results conference call earlier today. But the company added that it wasn't sure it had "any special ability" to predict coal prices. Adopting a more pessimistic tone was another railroad operator, Norfolk Southern (NSC). "Gas is competing with coal more effectively," Norfolk Southern said yesterday on the company's earnings conference call


----------



## jjsuamar (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> +5%
> 
> JEFE.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> el dia que me ganéis respeto me avisáis. mi media de aciertos es del 95%



En esta aventura un 4% de momento.:Aplauso::Aplauso:.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Cada dia quedan menos del hivei atentos al cierre del sp.
> 
> Por cierto los chutes de droga ya no hacen efecto.
> 
> La tipica subida de las 20 ha sido una caca.



Caca a +10 puntos? A mi me están arreglando el roto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El hilo lleva otros derroteros, ni mejor ni peor pero sí diferentes.
> 
> Demasiado gambling para mi gusto pero hay que respetar las decisiones de cada uno.
> 
> Poco a poco se apaga la llama de cada uno y otros vendrán.



It has been always like that and it always will be. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

venga, os dejo una buena dama ...

[YOUTUBE]Kq5gM6GcYxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> En esta aventura un 4% de momento.:Aplauso::Aplauso:.



asi me gusta, que alguien aproveche mis conocimientos.

este año la espero a 16.15......


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El hilo lleva otros derroteros, ni mejor ni peor pero sí diferentes.
> 
> Demasiado gambling para mi gusto pero hay que respetar las decisiones de cada uno.
> 
> Poco a poco se apaga la llama de cada uno y otros vendrán.



Deje a los trolls y orcos y embárquese a Aman.


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Deje a los trolls y orcos y embárquese a Aman.



No te he entendidoienso:ienso:

Tu avatar me cautiva 8:8:8:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Valores que me gustan y de los que llevo algo (no confundir con recomendación):
> - ClearSign Combustion Corp
> - Dot Hill Systems Corporation
> - Cree
> ...



Bueno! Pues quien lo iba a decir! 
Ha saltado ClearSign un 12.43% y me ha reducido bastante el agujero que llevaba hoy.
Por cierto, dentro del mismo sector FuelCell Energy tiene una pinta estupenda


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No te he entendidoienso:ienso:
> 
> Tu avatar me cautiva 8:8:8:



¿Cómo De Cansado está hoy? :rolleye: Le esperamos.


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo De Cansado está hoy? :rolleye: Le esperamos.



frío, frío, ..... no me cosco ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ene 2014)

SEC judge bars Big Four China units for six months over audits | Reuters
Así me han zumbado en las chinas...joder


----------



## mpbk (23 Ene 2014)

mis jugadas hoy:

peugeot +4,5%
sabadell +5%
rimm +5%

brutal


----------



## juanfer (23 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El hilo lleva otros derroteros, ni mejor ni peor pero sí diferentes.
> 
> Demasiado gambling para mi gusto pero hay que respetar las decisiones de cada uno.
> 
> Poco a poco se apaga la llama de cada uno y otros vendrán.



El gambling lo arreglaran dos velotes rojos.

Lo demas ya es mas dificil.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mis jugadas hoy:
> 
> peugeot +4,5%
> sabadell +5%
> ...



Sigues en ABG o te saliste en las resistencia?


----------



## juanfer (23 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Caca a +10 puntos? A mi me están arreglando el roto ::



Cuando he visto que a las 20 no se han levantado el sp. Esto tiene mala pinta para los largos. 

Enhorabuena a los cortos.


----------



## Tono (23 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El beneficio neto del 2011 a la izquierda al previsto (2015) a la derecha
> 145,67	144,64	142,87	135,55	155,10
> 
> El ROE no varia, PER 18. Que puede subir no se lo discuto, pero no lo veo barato.



Nadie ha dicho que sea barata. No lo está desde luego, pero un 5%, después de retenciones, de dividendo es mucho para los mundos que corren si lo que se busca es seguridad. Con eso a mí personalmente me basta ya que la opción de depósitos al 1,75% la he descartado.
Lo único que pretendía era rebatir el tema de dividendo, que no peligra al menos a unos años vista.

Más o menos reparte unos 140M de dividendos al año (83M acciones/1,7€ p.acc.) Con 250M de caja y los beneficios después de impuestos que se esperan este año y el que viene se ve que no tendrían que tocar la caja apenas.
Pero parece que el mercado se da cuenta que los beneficios serán mayores, ya que la cantidad de dinero que se está moviendo supera las expectativas. Cuanda salgan los datos de este mes será el 4º mes consecutivo de crecimiento del negocio (y los números son claros):

Octubre +30%
Noviembre +59%
Diciembre +5,45%
Enero: ya se ha superado el volumen de negocio de enero de 2012.


----------



## Chila (23 Ene 2014)

Yo pensaba que me habrían pandoreado de lo lindo en ACI vistos los índices USA, y ha cerrado en verde, pírrico, pero verde.


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo De Cansado está hoy? :rolleye: Le esperamos.



Un forero me ha hecho ver la luz

Voy ....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sea barata. No lo está desde luego, pero un 5%, después de retenciones, de dividendo es mucho para los mundos que corren si lo que se busca es seguridad. Con eso a mí personalmente me basta ya que la opción de depósitos al 1,75% la he descartado.
> Lo único que pretendía era rebatir el tema de dividendo, que no peligra al menos a unos años vista.
> 
> Más o menos reparte unos 140M de dividendos al año (83M acciones/1,7€ p.acc.) Con 250M de caja y los beneficios después de impuestos que se esperan este año y el que viene se ve que no tendrían que tocar la caja apenas.
> ...



Supongo que para comprar, entendiendo que no estés dentro esperaras que el ibex consolide (-10%,-15%) y entraras.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Hay un reportaje en la 2 sobre como el euro y la globalizacion esta destrozando determinadas industrias del sur de europa como los telares de Prato, esta muy interesante.Ya solo importa la marca aunque la calidad deje mucho que desear


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Acabo de abrirles a mis hijos un fondo en bestinver.
A 20 años vista.
Creo que va a ser una gran decisión.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un reportaje en la 2 sobre como el euro y la globalizacion esta destrozando determinadas industrias del sur de europa como los telares de Prato, esta muy interesante.Ya solo importa la marca aunque la calidad deje mucho que desear



Bueniiiisimo el reportaje. Que estraño que los castuzos permitan emitir algo así en su cadena


Por cierto estos del FMI toman dronjas no??
El FMI asegura que "la recuperación de España va más rápido de lo esperado" - elEconomista.es
Gracias a la demanda interna dicen :XX::XX:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (24 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo De Cansado está hoy? :rolleye: Le esperamos.



Vaya, ahora lo he entendido hasta yo!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

A todo esto, mañana es el día clave para el devenir de Prisa, o hay más tiempo (o hace un doji entre 0.401 y 0,41)

Y por cierto, cuando el ibex cerraba, usa cómo estaba?


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> A todo esto, mañana es el día clave para el devenir de Prisa, o hay más tiempo (o hace un doji entre 0.401 y 0,41)
> 
> Y por cierto, cuando el ibex cerraba, usa cómo estaba?



En 16178 el Dow. ¿por?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En 16178 el Dow. ¿por?



por mirar si el ibex abre arriba-abajo-plano

creo que será esto último


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Up mañanero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Una de color pardusco oscuro se va a liar un día de estos ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una de color pardusco oscuro se va a liar un día de estos ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Oiga que creo recordar que a España no se por que cambio estadístico de la cocina el pib le va a subir un griton de décimas. 
en nuestro caso -1 + (-3)=+0,6 and don't argue antipratiota... usted es eta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Un ojo en Argentina, otro en Brasil, otro en Turquia, otros mas en Ucrania ........

Entretenidos vamos a estar.

El causante de la que va a liar es el creciente superavit por cuenta corriente de la zona euro.

Avisados estais.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un reportaje en la 2 sobre como el euro y la globalizacion esta destrozando determinadas industrias del sur de europa como los telares de Prato, esta muy interesante.Ya solo importa la marca aunque la calidad deje mucho que desear



Creo que ahora más que la marca y la calidad importa el precio. 

El primark esta a rebentar siempre, incluso veo muchas personas vestidas con ropa del decathlon, estamos hablando de que cada día la marca importa menos, bueno al menos en colectivos no premium.


----------



## jjsuamar (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> A todo esto, mañana es el día clave para el devenir de Prisa, o hay más tiempo (o hace un doji entre 0.401 y 0,41)
> 
> Y por cierto, cuando el ibex cerraba, usa cómo estaba?



:8: Se podría ustec explicar. Mi no saber que ustec desir.


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Ahora Carpatos utiliza Ichimoku en intradía ... ... ... :8::8::8:
Ejemplo de Scalping por Cárpatos - YouTube


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que ahora más que la marca y la calidad importa el precio.
> 
> El primark esta a rebentar siempre, incluso veo muchas personas vestidas con ropa del decathlon, estamos hablando de que cada día la marca importa menos, bueno al menos en colectivos no premium.



En rankia el otro dia se hablo precisamente de Associated British Foods que es la propietaria de primark y aunque esta a per 30. Cuando tengamos correcion puede ser interesante


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Acabo de abrirles a mis hijos un fondo en bestinver.
> A 20 años vista.
> Creo que va a ser una gran decisión.



Yo también lo he estado pensando. Sabes como funciona el tema luego fiscalmente? Mi idea sería ir haciendo transferencias periódicas pero la mordida de Montoro y sus sucesores me preocupa.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> :8: Se podría ustec explicar. Mi no saber que ustec desir.



pues que si pierde el 0,40

a mí me pierden

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 01:46 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Ahora Carpatos utiliza Ichimoku en intradía ... ... ... :8::8::8:
> Ejemplo de Scalping por Cárpatos - YouTube



claro
si se usa mucho en el forex



Hoy GAS debe hacer una velita hasta abajo y recuperación. Debe? no no. Puede puede.
EDITO: es lo que ha hecho en subasta, de 18.46 a 18,77 actuales


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que si pierde el 0,40
> 
> a mí me pierden



Huid insensatos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que si pierde el 0,40
> 
> a mí me pierden
> 
> ...



No lo sabía. Voy a curiosear ...


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Buenis dias, 

Queria hacer yo unas compritas a primera hora aprovechando la caida del ibex indluido por el rojo americano pero viene todo en verde.....ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias,

las estadisticas oficiales y oficiosas chinas es mejor casi ni mirarlas, para comenzar no saben cuanta gente son, no saben cuanta gente muere o nace al año, no saben cuantas casas hay...y asi podriamos seguir.

Buena decision esa de Bestinver.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 08:50 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Buenis dias,
> 
> Queria hacer yo unas compritas a primera hora aprovechando la caida del ibex indluido por el rojo americano pero viene todo en verde.....ienso:



Que tal unas eonicas, azuquitas, ibms, isrgs...
Claro que tambien tiene las sabadell congueras.

Me quedan unas de potasa las tengo puestas a 27 lebros, hoy puede ser barato para el precio de mañana.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Me da cosa comprar extranjeras por las comisiones....

Miraré eon, que parece ser la llevais todos.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también lo he estado pensando. Sabes como funciona el tema luego fiscalmente? Mi idea sería ir haciendo transferencias periódicas pero la mordida de Montoro y sus sucesores me preocupa.



Me interesa. Me preocupa lo mismo.


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me da cosa comprar extranjeras por las comisiones....
> 
> Miraré eon, que parece ser la llevais todos.



Y Aceros ??? ???

http://red-investment.***************/t25p270-compramos-acerinox-aviso


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bbva -2% con gap????

y eso???


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Y Aceros ??? ???
> 
> http://red-investment.***************/t25p270-compramos-acerinox-aviso




Y el volumen???)


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2014)

10190 cerramos cortos y cargamos larguitos


----------



## jjsuamar (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues que si pierde el 0,40
> 
> a mí me pierden
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me interesa. Me preocupa lo mismo.



Voy a ver si me entero con un par de correos. De todas formas si averiguais algo por vuestro lado postearlo please.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Buenas

TRE tuvo ayer otro de sus momentos All-Bran al que nos tiene tan acostumbrados. Bajada de un 4% en unos minutillos y para arriba. Esperemes que sea para bién, como las últimas veces, pero....me temo lo pior.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10190 cerramos cortos y cargamos larguitos



vamos 10.100

y
10.050, tronco
a probar ese soporte


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Apretando esfínteres ...


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

¿Cómo veis BME para entrar a plazo de 1 año? Está en 29,42 ienso:

Cargamos unas pocas Prosegures, está cerca del kumo y en teoría sigue estando alcista, SL ajustado y posibilidad de buen margen si cierra el gap que deja hoy.

P.D. Quién dijo que venía todo verde? Yo lo veo todo rojo :XX:


----------



## guanobursatil (24 Ene 2014)

Guanoooooouuuuu


----------



## sr.anus (24 Ene 2014)

Joder que dolor!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bbva 8,98

vamos sacando la caña


----------



## Xiux (24 Ene 2014)

Fcc poniéndose a tiro 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Esta haciendo mucho daño lo de Argentina


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

40 minutos
ercros -6%
solaria -6%
bbva -3,5%
prosegur -4,5%
fersa -4%
ntc -5%
...

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 02:38 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Esta haciendo mucho daño lo de Argentina



Pues yo veo que ahora vamos para arriba. Rebote en 9050 como pensaba y vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 40 minutos
> ercros -6%
> solaria -6%
> bbva -3,5%
> ...



Los 10050 son nuestros amigos ... ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 40 minutos
> ercros -6%
> solaria -6%
> bbva -3,5%
> ...



No se olvide de mis zeltias. Las acabo de ver a -5%. Ahora están a menos 2%.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Guano para todos!!


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues yo veo que ahora vamos para arriba. Rebote en 9050 como pensaba y vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Espero que te hayas colado por 1000 puntos, un -1200 en un día seria duro


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (24 Ene 2014)

Vamos Rafaaaaa!!!!


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Jojojo, todo el ibex en rojo salvo sabadelll.....pero démosle unos minutos....

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 09:49 ----------

Alguien me traduce lo que dice fran en su blog??

Que si nos caemos ahora, nos vamos a los 12.000???


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Todo al rojo!!


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

¿¿¿pero que cojones ha pasado??? Esto no me cuadra que sea un mero contagio de lo de USA. Al final lo de los usanos fue meramente por los resultados... o no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Vamos Rafaaaaa!!!!



En eso estamos.


In da Office. Computer one: Rafa. Computer two: pr0n...I mean work!!!!


----------



## Dotierr (24 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Vamos Rafaaaaa!!!!



Vamoss Roger!! You are best!

Rafa sale sin vendaje, se le puede complicar


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Vaya jugada ayer hannibal con las bkt....imaginate que no vendes.....

Salimos de compras o que??

San y bkt???

Yo me lo voy a pensar....quedarse abierto....fin de semana....viernes terminal....


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis BME para entrar a plazo de 1 año? Está en 29,42 ienso:
> 
> Cargamos unas pocas Prosegures, está cerca del kumo y en teoría sigue estando alcista, SL ajustado y posibilidad de buen margen si cierra el gap que deja hoy.
> 
> P.D. Quién dijo que venía todo verde? Yo lo veo todo rojo :XX:



Tomar posiciones ahora para el medio plazo o el largo plazo es un riesgo elevadísimo.

Hay que dejar al mercado purgarse y lamerse las pulgas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Se está rifando un reporte... :no:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Se masca la tragedia en las usanas también!! :''''(


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

¿Por qué al abrir el broker me redirige a la pagina de brazzers? :XX::XX:

Realmente...el trolíbex ES especial.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya jugada ayer hannibal con las bkt....imaginate que no vendes.....
> 
> Salimos de compras o que??
> 
> ...



Ya te digo. De todas formas de momento no quiero saber nada de bancos ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Pues dentro 5.000 san......10.050 esperemos sea suelo....


----------



## sr.anus (24 Ene 2014)

En directo:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Ene 2014)

En cuestión de minutos mi chicharro varía más de un 6% (hacia abajo, of course). Esto es la bolsa, amigos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Ene 2014)

Probamos un largito en EZEs a 1,47.


----------



## jjsuamar (24 Ene 2014)

Mapfre buscando la base del canal. A vigilar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Un 1,8% es guanete fresco.

Vamos RAFA por ESPAÑA.


----------



## Galifrey (24 Ene 2014)

¿Vaya día más guaneante/pandorizador, no?

Por cierto Ane, ¿Sigues planteandote entrar en natra hoy si toca los 2,20?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Para ver al rafa si no estais en casa.

sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/135810


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> En directo:




pe....pe...pero... WAT TE FAK!


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Miro todo a primera hora y lo veo Ok...
Me meto en una reunión, salgo y me encuentro con pandoro cara a cara, pero que cojones ha pasado ::
Al menos en Sabadell seguimos en verde ::


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

Menuda entra mas desastrosa llevo en ENCE pero seguimos dentro aun no ha saltado el SL


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

La camiseta y las zaptaillas de VAMOS RAFA es de un color rojo intenso. ROJO ESPAÑA.

No brekea, a la proxima, como el verde del ibex.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

bonita corrección ibex, que no durará una mierda, correcciones=comprarrrrr


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Vaya día más guaneante/pandorizador, no?
> 
> Por cierto Ane, ¿Sigues planteandote entrar en natra hoy si toca los 2,20?



La tengo un poquito más arriba.
De hecho estoy mirando para entrar en varios


CREO que no podemos perder 10.050 con resto de bolsas en -0,3%

porque nos estamos recuperando, lo dice el gobierno


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Miro todo a primera hora y lo veo Ok...
> Me meto en una reunión, salgo y me encuentro con pandoro cara a cara, pero que cojones ha pasado ::
> Al menos en Sabadell seguimos en verde ::



lo que tiene que subir, seguirá subiendo pase lo que pase.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Menuda entra mas desastrosa llevo en ENCE pero seguimos dentro aun no ha saltado el SL



pues yo entro hoy como dije 
veremos a que precio 2,82 es 61,80


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

se acabó, largos ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

¿Y la camiseta de Rafa? ¿Y la de los recogepelotas? Todo rojo!

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:25 ----------

Ya está el falla-bolas.... ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> se acabó, largos ibex.



9450 como si bajamos a 9450 a tapar el hueco.....oye que habéis acostumbrado verde ibex y si un dia está rojo parece que viene el coco.:


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo entro hoy como dije
> veremos a que precio 2,82 es 61,80



Si pero su estrategia es vender en una semana y la mía vender en unos meses si va todo bien 

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:29 ----------

Que día mas aburrido comparado con el de ayer, un poco de música para animar 

[YOUTUBE]m0AKJMGxwpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

que nos vamos a 11200 coño, dejen que haga una onda correctiva, 

como mucho otra patita a 9900 y arriba.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que nos vamos a 11200 coño, dejen que haga una onda correctiva,
> 
> como mucho otra patita a 9900 y arriba.



pero son largos o no?


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

gamesa ya bajando 1€ desde la salida a lp, tonto el último. veremos en 7.77 que hace.


----------



## erpako (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 9450 como si bajamos a 9450 a tapar el hueco.....oye que habéis acostumbrado verde ibex y si un dia está rojo parece que viene el coco.:



Con los tres cojones de MV.


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2014)

Parece que hay algo de guano, como puede ser si todos los analistas decían que íbamos a subir mucho? 
No decían que nos vamos a 11.000 o 12.000?


---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:38 ----------

Ahora es cuando la gente se pone a comprar pensando que hay rebote y finalizó la corrección y el lunes.....


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Parece que hay algo de guano, como puede ser si todos los analistas decían que íbamos a subir mucho?
> No decían que nos vamos a 11.000 o 12.000?
> 
> 
> ...



tu sabes algo de bolsa?

hay correcciones majo. los 11200 se verán este 2014...:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Parece que hay algo de guano, como puede ser si todos los analistas decían que íbamos a subir mucho?
> No decían que nos vamos a 11.000 o 12.000?
> 
> 
> ...



El unico que sube es codere! :


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

tef rompe soporte de 61,80


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tu sabes algo de bolsa?
> 
> hay correcciones majo. los 11200 se verán este 2014...



No discutas con el que sabe mucho de predecir el futuro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

fallabolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!! ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Con los tres cojones de MV.



no entiendo.soy tonto

tell me


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El unico que sube es codere! :



Imtech a caido del 2.26...


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

pues yo ya voy largo en ibexxxxxxxxxxx

seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bankia a punto de positivo?

esto es una trampa fijo, la desploman en breve o algo


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

bueno bueno bueno... vamos a ir preparando la tarde...
Rectal kit ha patrocinado este mensaje:


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tu sabes algo de bolsa?
> 
> hay correcciones majo. los 11200 se verán este 2014...:ouch::ouch:



Yo no tengo ni idea


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también lo he estado pensando. Sabes como funciona el tema luego fiscalmente? Mi idea sería ir haciendo transferencias periódicas pero la mordida de Montoro y sus sucesores me preocupa.



Hasta que no retires el dinero no tributas nada.
Lo puedes mover de un fondo a otro, de una entidad a otra (siempre en fondos) y nada.
El día que retiras, 23% sobre el ahorro, ¿no?


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Hasta que no retires el dinero no tributas nada.
> Lo puedes mover de un fondo a otro, de una entidad a otra (siempre en fondos) y nada.
> El día que retiras, 23% sobre el ahorro, ¿no?



Sobre el beneficio o rentabilidad, imagino te referirías a eso


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Que viene el guanoo!!!!!!!!
Firgen que barrida en el trolibex!!! ni campo de minas ni ostias


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tef rompe soporte de 61,80



Mis matildesssssss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

vaaaaaaaaaaaamoh!!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech a caido del 2.26...



está en ese soporte 2,25-2,26

si pierde puede 2,17 incluso para hoy....


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sobre el beneficio o rentabilidad, imagino te referirías a eso



Sobre las plusvis.
Digo yo.
Ahora me pillas un poco en offside, lo preguntaré a mi asesor fiscal para asegurarme del todo.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea



ya veo.....:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:53 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> pues yo ya voy largo en ibexxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeee



el dax a rebotado y este no


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Hasta que no retires el dinero no tributas nada.
> Lo puedes mover de un fondo a otro, de una entidad a otra (siempre en fondos) y nada.
> El día que retiras, 23% sobre el ahorro, ¿no?



Pero al final estás haciendo una transmisión patrimonial cuando lo metes en un fondo en el que no eres titular, no? Si por ejemplo el dinero es para la universidad quizás lo mejor sería aguantar la pasta bajo tu titularidad y luego cuando llegue el momento pagar tu la universidad sin que haya transmisión de dinero efectiva? O a lo mejor no hay que pagar nada al hacer las aportaciones al fondo? Toy confundido :


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Buenos días (o malos según de donde sople el aire)

Despioje masivo, aquí no quedan ni las liendres. Todos los SL vuelan a cañonazos.

Era de esperar todo esto, yo no calculo niveles como FRanR pero ahí estaban.
Es una jugada calcada a la que hubo antes del rally navideño. La bajada fue luego multiplicada x2 en la subida.

En esta vuelta se va a ver quién estaba desnudo cuando baje la marea. Hay valores que probablemente ya no van a volver a subir porque sus fundamentales no tenían sentido.
Por los demás a los que van largos la bajada de hoy en una gran noticia. Tranquilidad absoluta.
Los leoncios quieren precios bajos para volver a aupar el IBEX.

Nos vemos en los 9990.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (24 Ene 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Aquí otro que sigue en la conga de Bankieros, desde 1,05. Estoy indeciso, no se si salirme o quedarme, me da miedo que detrás sólo esté Pandoro...
> 
> Dudas, dudas: El paseo por debajo de 1,30 de ayer daba yuyu, pero el rebote de hoy tampoco pinta mal.




Pues dudas despejadas: fuera a 1,31: y me llevo el 25% al saco.

Ahora veremos qué tal los molinillos a seis que tengo por aquí. Hoy está siendo un día interesante. ¿Viernes Terminal, era?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Sobre las plusvis.
> Digo yo.
> Ahora me pillas un poco en offside, lo preguntaré a mi asesor fiscal para asegurarme del todo.



He hecho lo mismo... a ver si me dice algo e intercambiamos opiniones de ejjpertos


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

1 hora llevamos en 10.050


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

alguien se ha bajado el konkorde para MT4?

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:58 ----------

los de los fondos de inversión..prorrogando pagar impuestos ehh jajaj

si esperáis que montoro baje los impuestos apañaos váis,


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1 hora llevamos en 10.050



perdón, quise decir llevabamos ::


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero al final estás haciendo una transmisión patrimonial cuando lo metes en un fondo en el que no eres titular, no? Si por ejemplo el dinero es para la universidad quizás lo mejor sería aguantar la pasta bajo tu titularidad y luego cuando llegue el momento pagar tu la universidad sin que haya transmisión de dinero efectiva? O a lo mejor no hay que pagar nada al hacer las aportaciones al fondo? Toy confundido :



Pero si le vas haciendo aportaciones pequeñas no creo que se considere transmisión patrimonial. 
Si vas a meterle 10000 euros al año ya sí que hay que mirarlo.
Yo llevo idea de ampliarle el fondo unos 1000 euros/año (uno que es pobretón y parado, aunque espero que por poco tiempo).

Igual estoy muy feliciano, lo voy a preguntar.
Te paso un mp cuando me diga algo mi gestor.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 11:01 ----------

Oportunidad para comprar en soportes, Tono.
Por cierto, Gowex con una dignidad absoluta. Da gusto.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pero si le vas haciendo aportaciones pequeñas no creo que se considere transmisión patrimonial.
> Si vas a meterle 10000 euros al año ya sí que hay que mirarlo.
> Yo llevo idea de ampliarle el fondo unos 1000 euros/año (uno que es pobretón y parado, aunque espero que por poco tiempo).
> 
> ...



Genial!! Muchas gracias!! Sobre todo la cosa es que no tengan ninguna historia al retirar la pasta del fondo aunque con la inseguridad jurídica de este nuestro país cualquiera sabe...


----------



## Rodrigo (24 Ene 2014)

Como tira para abajo TEF


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Lo pregunté ayer y pregunto hoy de nuevo
¿como veís Mapfre?
Me he marcado un punto para entrar y hoy con esta corrección se aproxima, pero dudo aún.


----------



## Maravedi (24 Ene 2014)

Osti tu guano para todos!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

FRANCIA -0,2% alemania -0,2%


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

No está mi asesor en estos instantes pau.
El lunes me llamará, en cuanto sepa algo lo hablamos.
Aunque mi padre sabe un huevo de estas cosas, luego le pregunto.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Oportunidad para comprar en soportes, Tono.
> Por cierto, Gowex con una dignidad absoluta. Da gusto.



Yo no voy a meter más. Me adelanté en las dos últimas compras, SAN y BME, por no tener el dinero parado y ahora me voy a perder un 2,5% del rally de subida. 
Las otras compras las llevo desde los 9400 (ibe y Ferrovial) con plusvalías suficientes, y el hecho el que hoy caigan mucho menos que la media me asegura que he acertado de pleno en ambas.
BME hoy cae, pero está haciendo pasta a manos llenas )


----------



## palladio (24 Ene 2014)

Vaya fiesta en el culibex


----------



## erpako (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya veo.....:fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Argentina es tu amiga.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya veo.....:fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> ...



a ver, pruebo un mini en 10020


obj +100 pips


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Ene 2014)

apunto de perder los 10 000 puntos, expertos bursátiles sabéis por qué la bolsa está cayendo hoy?, es por lo de china, si Rajoy dice que todo está perfecto.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, estoy mirando volúmenes de esta mañana y me encuentro con que al cierre sospechoso de ayer en NTC, el desplome del casi 5% de hoy le coincide el único movimiento de tooooda la mañana.......500.000k.......raroooo rarooooo raaaarooooo
Concretamente ha sido a las 9:20, en el resto de la mañana apenas se han movido 20.000


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Cae por Argentina, se masta tragedia en Rio de la Plata, crisis anunciada


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

lokeno100 dijo:


> apunto de perder los 10 000 puntos, expertos bursátiles sabéis por qué la bolsa está cayendo hoy?, es por lo de china, si Rajoy dice que todo está perfecto.



Creo que es porque Sandro Rosell ha dimitido, el mercado no esta acostumbrado a que dimita nadie.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

lokeno100 dijo:


> apunto de perder los 10 000 puntos, expertos bursátiles sabéis por qué la bolsa está cayendo hoy?, es por lo de china, si Rajoy dice que todo está perfecto.



China, Japón, Argentina, Usa . Corralito y los gélidos vientos de guerra


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo no voy a meter más. Me adelanté en las dos últimas compras, SAN y BME, por no tener el dinero parado y ahora me voy a perder un 2,5% del rally de subida.
> Las otras compras las llevo desde los 9400 (ibe y Ferrovial) con plusvalías suficientes, y el hecho el que hoy caigan mucho menos que la media me asegura que he acertado de pleno en ambas.
> BME hoy cae, pero está haciendo pasta a manos llenas )



Yo tengo a pandoro en mi línea movistar.
Pero el resto de valores (IBE, MDF, Arcelor), comportamientos muy dignos para la guanada premium de hoy.
ASí que tranquilidad. Y tampoco voy a exponerme más, pero para el que esté fuera, el lunes podrá pillar buenos precios.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Fallece un testaferro de Brcenas una semana antes de declarar | Espaa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cae por Argentina, se masta tragedia en Rio de la Plata, crisis anunciada



Vamos, por favor... Argentina is a storm in a cup of tea


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fallece un testaferro de Brcenas una semana antes de declarar | Espaa | EL MUNDO



Casualidad? causalidad?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Cie Automotive adquiere el 50% restante de Advanced Confort Systems por 10,7M€


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vamos, por favor... Argentina is a storm in a cup of tea



Y Brasil?







Recuerda que Argentina es uno de los pocos paises con los que Brasil sigue manteniendo superavit por cuenta corriente.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Stocks Drop as Treasuries Gain With Gold After China Data - Bloomberg


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klendathu (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Casualidad? causalidad?



No dice cual es la causa.... curioso


----------



## metalero (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a ver, pruebo un mini en 10020
> 
> 
> obj +100 pips



sigues con las peugeot? a primera hora las hemos tenido en verde ahora parece que viendo el tema parece que se mantienen


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y Brasil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y? 
las relaciones comerciales Brasil/Argentina son una gota de agua en el océano de los mercados.
pero Brasil tiene dos acontecimientos que van a salvar su PIB este año, por muy mal que lo hagan.
Si es verdad que los problemas de Argentina y Turquía le van a pasar factura a BBVA. Por eso dije hace unos días que SAN y BBVA van a volver a converger en cotización, ya que se han invertido sus aciertos y errores.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Como esto siga asi esta tarde habrá que ir a gusanolandia a pescar


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

compro sabadells a 2.11


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero al final estás haciendo una transmisión patrimonial cuando lo metes en un fondo en el que no eres titular, no? Si por ejemplo el dinero es para la universidad quizás lo mejor sería aguantar la pasta bajo tu titularidad y luego cuando llegue el momento pagar tu la universidad sin que haya transmisión de dinero efectiva? O a lo mejor no hay que pagar nada al hacer las aportaciones al fondo? Toy confundido :





Chila dijo:


> Pero si le vas haciendo aportaciones pequeñas no creo que se considere transmisión patrimonial.
> Si vas a meterle 10000 euros al año ya sí que hay que mirarlo.
> Yo llevo idea de ampliarle el fondo unos 1000 euros/año (uno que es pobretón y parado, aunque espero que por poco tiempo).
> 
> ...




Creo que os estáis liando un poco. Cuando haces aportaciones a un fondo sigues *siendo titular "participe"* de ese fondo,de hecho hacienda sabe que fondos tenéis y al hacer la declaración te los pone. A mi me gusta operar con fondos por varias razones:

-Cuando la bolsa esta cara o muy ajustada lo mas recomendable es tener una cartera diversificada, el problema que cuando pasas de 10 valores las comisiones te comen vivo (la gran mayoría de fondos no tienen comisiones ni de suscripción ni de reembolso), y ojo no solo las comisiones de c/v si no también lo que puede significar rotar la cartera, operar a menos de un año con hacienda puede ser una buena mordida.
-Al no tener comisiones de suscripción puedo piramidar a la baja a mi antojo
-Es fácil aguantar mas de un año ya que si no quieres estar en bolsa puedes traspasar el fondo a otro de rf a cp sin pagar fiscalmente nada.Si solo estas en una acción cuando ves caer mas de un 50% empiezan a aparecer los sudores fríos.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y?
> las relaciones comerciales Brasil/Argentina son una gota de agua en el océano de los mercados.
> pero Brasil tiene dos acontecimientos que van a salvar su PIB este año, por muy mal que lo hagan.
> Si es verdad que los problemas de Argentina y Turquía le van a pasar factura a BBVA. Por eso dije hace unos días que SAN y BBVA van a volver a converger en cotización, ya que se han invertido sus aciertos y errores.



Quizas tengas razon, pero es una buena escusa para deshacer posiciones y volver a finales de 2013.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Como esto siga asi esta tarde habrá que ir a gusanolandia a pescar



ojos antes que cerebro y si tienes liquidez hoy es el día
la semana que viene volverán las congas


----------



## garpie (24 Ene 2014)

Venga cojones, que tengo que seguir haciendo mi cartera para la jubilación y hace meses que no hago una compra en condiciones (minicompras de derechos de IBE y REP aparte).


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Quizas tengas razon, pero es una buena escusa para deshacer posiciones y volver a finales de 2013.



Olvídate. Nos vamos a los 11000 de cabeza.
pero como siempre quedarán muertos en el camino.
De ahí el peligro de los que juegan apostando con SL, sometimes they do more harm than good.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

LLorer Federer... ::


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ojos antes que cerebro y si tienes liquidez hoy es el día
> la semana que viene volverán las congas



Hombre, yo de momento he entrado en prosegur (ya expliqué que se iba a la parte baja del kumo, que hace de soporte) y he cargado algunas BME para largo. Si me hubiera esperado media horilla hubiera apurado mejor la entrada, pero aquí creo que tampoco me equivoco mucho.

Antes de cargar más, creo que esperaré a que escampe. La verdad es que creía que sería la típica barrida bestia de primera hora y que a partir de las 11 esto tiraría para arriba, pero veo que me equivoqué.

Eso sí, lo de Argentina y tal, le afectará a las empresas que estén alli... pero no me creo que afecte a prácticamente todo el continuo.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ojos antes que cerebro y si tienes liquidez hoy es el día
> la semana que viene volverán las congas



he trincado acx a 9,3


estoy con usted, es el momento de sacar el rifle para ciertos valores


----------



## John Nash (24 Ene 2014)

Indice PMI chino en caída, tormenta monetaria en latinoamerica... Esto pinta feo.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que os estáis liando un poco. Cuando haces aportaciones a un fondo sigues *siendo titular "participe"* de ese fondo,de hecho hacienda sabe que fondos tenéis y al hacer la declaración te los pone. A mi me gusta operar con fondos por varias razones:
> 
> -Cuando la bolsa esta cara o muy ajustada lo mas recomendable es tener una cartera diversificada, el problema que cuando pasas de 10 valores las comisiones te comen vivo (la gran mayoría de fondos no tienen comisiones ni de suscripción ni de reembolso), y ojo no solo las comisiones de c/v si no también lo que puede significar rotar la cartera, operar a menos de un año con hacienda puede ser una buena mordida.
> -Al no tener comisiones de suscripción puedo piramidar a la baja a mi antojo
> -Es fácil aguantar mas de un año ya que si no quieres estar en bolsa puedes traspasar el fondo a otro de rf a cp sin pagar fiscalmente nada.Si solo estas en una acción cuando ves caer mas de un 50% empiezan a aparecer los sudores fríos.



Yo estaba pensando poner la titularidad directamente a los descendientes pero eso es lo que a lo mejor no tiene mucho sentido. 
Sobre las comisiones, Bestinver tiene una buena mordida de reembolso (3%!) si se retira antes de un año pero la verdad es que no encuentro cuanto es esa comisión si es más de 1 año.
Además de los de Bestinver conocéis algunos más que esté bien? Vi uno de BBVA garantizado de renta fija que no tiene mala pinta en absoluto: BBVA GESTIÓN PROTECCIÓN 2020 BP, FI
Lo digo por diversificar entre fija y variable también? Y en otras divisas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Se perdieron los 10.000. Espero que no para siempre...


----------



## Klendathu (24 Ene 2014)

perdidos los 10000....


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Por cierto, a los que sabeis de AF, se supone que Mapfre es una empresa bastante limpita y tal, ¿verdad? Lo comento porque ayer un familiar ya mayor me hablaba de que tenía un plan de pensiones con ellos; su oficina de Mapfre ha cerrado y la otra a la que le han derivado le dan largas para rescatar el plan, y me preguntaba que si iba a quebrar :: Yo obviamente le dije que que yo sepa ni muchísimo menos, pero me dejó ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Mientras en trolibex.... parece que perdemos los 10.000....


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

metalero dijo:


> sigues con las peugeot? a primera hora las hemos tenido en verde ahora parece que viendo el tema parece que se mantienen



las de LP? por supuesto, hasta 15 no las vendo.

a corto plazo voy entrando y saliendo..


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Echadle un vistazo a la evolucion del aceite de soja

US Soybean Oil Price | US Soybean Oil Futures - Investing.com

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 11:29 ----------

En los ultimos 12 meses baja mas de un 30%


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

John Nash dijo:


> Indice PMI chino en caída, tormenta monetaria en latinoamerica... Esto pinta feo.



resto de bolsas -0,3%



vamooooooos al 9800


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

fail largo ibex -20

cambio cortos dow, doble techo.stop 30 pips


----------



## guanobursatil (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## gargamelix (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cae por Argentina, se masta tragedia en Rio de la Plata, crisis anunciada



La devaluación del peso era esperada y todavía falta más de un 30% adicional a la devaluación acumulada en lo que llevamos de 2014. Sería doloroso pero las exportaciones se recuperarían y finalmente entrarían los dólares que necesita el banco central con urgencia. No se si esto sería mal recibido por "los mercados", pienso que al contrario, supondría una normalización de la situación artificial de estos últimos años. Pero la gente se cabreará un rato largo, eso sí (y con razón).


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> fail largo ibex -20



No siempre se va a acertar. Lo que no entiendo es la operación de las SAB, para intradía no le veo recorrido y a largo creo que aún puede bajar al entorno de los 2 eur ienso:


----------



## Nameiro (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando poner la titularidad directamente a los descendientes pero eso es lo que a lo mejor no tiene mucho sentido.
> Sobre las comisiones, Bestinver tiene una buena mordida de reembolso (3%!) si se retira antes de un año pero la verdad es que no encuentro cuanto es esa comisión si es más de 1 año.
> Además de los de Bestinver conocéis algunos más que esté bien? Vi uno de BBVA garantizado de renta fija que no tiene mala pinta en absoluto: BBVA GESTIÓN PROTECCIÓN 2020 BP, FI
> Lo digo por diversificar entre fija y variable también? Y en otras divisas?




si es más de un año...no hay comisión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, a los que sabeis de AF, se supone que Mapfre es una empresa bastante limpita y tal, ¿verdad? Lo comento porque ayer un familiar ya mayor me hablaba de que tenía un plan de pensiones con ellos; su oficina de Mapfre ha cerrado y la otra a la que le han derivado le dan largas para rescatar el plan, y me preguntaba que si iba a quebrar :: Yo obviamente le dije que que yo sepa ni muchísimo menos, pero me dejó ienso:



Si bueno....


Mapfre tiene 8.000 millones de euros en deuda soberana española

y de esto un año.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


Y teniendo en cuenta que la deuda española está considerada como basurilla :: ::


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, a los que sabeis de AF, se supone que Mapfre es una empresa bastante limpita y tal, ¿verdad? Lo comento porque ayer un familiar ya mayor me hablaba de que tenía un plan de pensiones con ellos; su oficina de Mapfre ha cerrado y la otra a la que le han derivado le dan largas para rescatar el plan, y me preguntaba que si iba a quebrar :: Yo obviamente le dije que que yo sepa ni muchísimo menos, pero me dejó ienso:



por ser educado...
mapfre es una casa de señoritas de moral más bien escasa

ya se ha comentado más de una vez el daño que le está haciendo línea directa y su exposición a la deuda española

no añado nada más


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Os quiero mucho, pero para ver guaneada, me voy a ver a Rafa NAdal.
Luego, si puedo, me paso y reviso el guano recibido.
Y de acuerdo con Tono, día de compras.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Nameiro dijo:


> si es más de un año...no hay comisión



Gracias aunque la verdad cuando he visto tu avatar casi me da un chungo!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> está en ese soporte 2,25-2,26
> 
> si pierde puede 2,17 incluso para hoy....



Ahora si que ha perdido el soporte 2.24...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Deoleo baja de 0,47!!!!


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

largos oil. fail ayer salto stop


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No siempre se va a acertar. Lo que no entiendo es la operación de las SAB, para intradía no le veo recorrido y a largo creo que aún puede bajar al entorno de los 2 eur ienso:



a mí lo que no me cuadra es que todos los bancos hayan ido para abajo a buscar soportes o perderlos, incluso TEF y Bankia agunte por encima de 1,27



y otra cosa: qué cojo***** hace Prisa? Nos barren y ahora la sube desde 0,39 un 2%?


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> por ser educado...
> mapfre es una casa de señoritas de moral más bien escasa
> 
> ya se ha comentado más de una vez el daño que le está haciendo línea directa y su exposición a la deuda española
> ...



es la TEF de los seguros en españa: mastodóntica, ineficiente, cara, ...


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Deoleo baja de 0,47!!!!



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

que tengo el profit a 0.59


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


>



Le doy el thanks pero le pido los royalties.... Ese GIF lo creé yo!!!!!

Y este en honor a la A.W. del hilo:


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Os quiero mucho, pero para ver guaneada, me voy a ver a Rafa NAdal.
> Luego, si puedo, me paso y reviso el guano recibido.
> Y de acuerdo con Tono, día de compras.



(salvo para intradía rabioso) a excepción de:

LOS PEORES
GAMESA	7.9040	-4.62%
MAPFRE	3.1440	-4.61%
BBVA	8.9180	-4.42%
DIA	6.2000	-4.26%
TELEFONICA	11.6150	-4.01%


son los perdedores del año, que alguien me cite para recoger el owned si me equivoco


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Nameiro dijo:


> si es más de un año...no hay comisión



Yo he mirado todo, y en banca nacional no he visto nada mejor que el bestinfond de bestinver.
No quiero preocuparme. 
Allí el dinero, aportaciones, y dentro de 15 años a ver cuanto tienen los nenes.
A ver si pueden ir a Harvard o Stanford.::


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ahora deberiamos subir..........
> aunque no se cumplio mi objetivo desde 1025x............



recojo owned 

está la cosa calentita


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Bueno.
El 9950 era el objetivo de H-C-H con clavicular en 10250 ¿no? ¡En una mañana hemos cumplido! Ahora a ver que pasa....

El IBEX es el mejor...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

y vamos pirata...daleeeee!!!


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

gamesa, como me gustaria verla cayendo un 50% desde max.....ha llegado a resistencia de largo plazo, tercer aviso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno.
> El 9950 era el objetivo de H-C-H con clavicular en 10250 ¿no? ¡En una mañana hemos cumplido! Ahora a ver que pasa....
> 
> El IBEX es el mejor...



Los hchi son figuras de cambio de bajista a alcista...¿donde y en que escala lo ves?


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Los 9950 son nuestros amigos ... ...


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno.
> El 9950 era el objetivo de H-C-H con clavicular en 10250 ¿no? ¡En una mañana hemos cumplido! Ahora a ver que pasa....
> 
> El IBEX es el mejor...



quedan 40pips para el obj..pero vamos, que a estas alturas es indiferente


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

a alguien más se le ha atascado e lbroker de bankinter?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

De todas formas que mala follá hacer esto un viernes coño!! 
Menuda tarde de mierda me espera.
Menos mal que siempre nos quedará Megan


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los hchi son figuras de cambio de bajista a alcista...¿donde y en que escala lo ves?



eso es lo que dice la teoria, a la práctica no es asi. y en escala horaria menos

corrección y a 11200


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Ene 2014)

Ver caer un 4% a Telefónica es algo digno de contar.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí lo que no me cuadra es que todos los bancos hayan ido para abajo a buscar soportes o perderlos, incluso TEF y Bankia agunte por encima de 1,27



estás segur@?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los hchi son figuras de cambio de bajista a alcista...¿donde y en que escala lo ves?



Perdón, me referia H-C-H. No H-C-Hi como puse al principio. Mea culpa.

Edito: HCH con el máximo sería 10550, la clavícula en 10250 y el objetivo en 9950.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ver caer un 4% a Telefónica es algo digno de contar.



y un 5% al BBVA

Parece que el castigo acaba matemáticamente en los 9950, podemos asomar ya el hocico
no me atrevo a decirlo... no debería decirlo...


Spoiler



es más que posible un reversal, con la bandera de Japón ondeando por todo lo alto


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

No sé si los novatos se dan cuenta del ritmo de páginas un día de guano....jeje

Old School Style!!


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

joder como me gusta ver caer al ibex, es un regalo del cielo...en tendencia alcista, cualauier corrección es para entrar más barato, asi llevamos 4 años en usa, me seguis?

aunque no haya ganado una mierda con esta bajada.


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Ene 2014)

Compren, compren que se acaban, esto está muy barato, se tiene que ir por lo menos al 12.000, experts, experts everywhere, hahaha


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y un 5% al BBVA
> 
> Parece que el castigo acaba matemáticamente en los 9950, podemos asomar ya el hocico
> no me atrevo a decirlo... no debería decirlo...
> ...



Tiene menos riesgo comprar hoy que ayer ::

pero no bancos


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y un 5% al BBVA
> 
> Parece que el castigo acaba matemáticamente en los 9950, podemos asomar ya el hocico
> no me atrevo a decirlo... no debería decirlo...
> ...



Si hay un reversal...no sé ¿Que queréis que hagamos si hay reversal? XD

9920 ole ole ole....

La cosa es que...si mirais el gráfico diario del IBEX...NO parece descabellado pensar que después de esta subimos...


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> fail largo ibex -20
> 
> cambio cortos dow, doble techo.stop 30 pips



vamos, stop entrada


----------



## moisty70 (24 Ene 2014)

Tenía ganas de comprar REP ...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Bankiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Que llorica es este Perderer..... :ouch:


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Ene 2014)

Aquí falta alguien


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

9790 primer soporte, 

si lo pierde a por el gap, estamos en corrección de onda 3.....aun queda hacer nuevos máx 2014.keep kalm


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si los novatos se dan cuenta del ritmo de páginas un día de guano....jeje
> 
> Old School Style!!



moooooolaaaaa
Y ya si se pudiera meter cortos :XX:


----------



## guanobursatil (24 Ene 2014)

Se acabo el guano,va a acabar plano.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Ayer me preocupaba perder las ganancias de la semana. 
Hoy veo que se van al guano las del último mes.


----------



## tarrito (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que llorica es este Perderer..... :ouch:



reportado por flood, trolleo y off topic repetitivo :fiufiu:



just my AW post ::


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Los índices europedos llevaban un par de días deteriorando la pauta de precios y el culibex amplifica el movimiento as usual.

Todavía no hemos visto nada significativo.

El movimiento se dará cuando el SP se coma 300 pipos a la baja .... que lo hará más pronto que tarde.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

cargando el fusil

en velas horarias parece que para en 9910 y remonta


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los índices europedos llevaban un par de días deteriorando la pauta de precios y el culibex amplifica el movimiento as usual.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto nada significativo.
> 
> El movimiento se dará cuando el SP se coma 300 pipos a la baja .... que lo hará más pronto que tarde.



Bueno, ahora que el profeta del guano ha asomado la cabeza, podemos hacer el reversal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> reportado por flood, trolleo y off topic repetitivo :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> just my AW post ::



Esto ya está de un plan que trolea todo el mundo :no:

Además mis gaticas tendrán que comer no?


20cents.. clinc clinc


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Breaking news: *"Argentina to Lift Currency Controls, Allow Dollar Purchases"* Bloomberg

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 12:11 ----------

Por cierto, voy a ver que se cuece en el principal. Seguro que la peña está ya comprando rifles de asalto y esas cosas
Ahora veeeeengo


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Van los 9.900???
Juer ya va un 3%, es un espectaculo maravilloso


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> por ser educado...
> mapfre es una casa de señoritas de moral más bien escasa
> 
> ya se ha comentado más de una vez el daño que le está haciendo línea directa y su exposición a la deuda española
> ...



Es curioso porque yo recuerdo muchos más posts en este hilo hablando de lo buena que era y su potencial por el crecimiento en Sudamérica, y de hecho recuerdo la alegría de muchos que iban cargados y ganaron plusvis al subir los 3 eur. Que me alegro por ellos, pero lo que quiero decir es que en las últimas semanas no he visto nada malo de esta compañía y ahora parece que no hay nada bueno ::


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto ya está de un plan que trolea todo el mundo :no:
> 
> Además mis gaticas tendrán que comer no?
> 
> ...



el clink-clink lo hacen las monedas o su patapalo?

cria jatos y te comerán los ojos

a un pasito, a un pasito de la final :Baile::Baile::Baile: aúpa Nadal
(y divisas que entran en españa que hacen mucha falta)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cargando el fusil
> 
> en velas horarias parece que para en 9910 y remonta



Mas o menos es el 50% de toda la ultima subida desde los 92xx.

Yo creo que de momento paso....


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Aquí nos hemos quedado, 9910 ...
De compras


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es curioso porque yo recuerdo muchos más posts en este hilo hablando de lo buena que era y su potencial por el crecimiento en Sudamérica, y de hecho recuerdo la alegría de muchos que iban cargados y ganaron plusvis al subir los 3 eur. Que me alegro por ellos, pero lo que quiero decir es que en las últimas semanas no he visto nada malo de esta compañía y ahora parece que no hay nada bueno ::



eso era Ponzi que es un buenazo


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Ya nos hemos divertido.....ahora....súbanme ese ibex!!


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

ai mis santander a largo plazo, como sufren, y eso que he acudido a la ampliación....


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Breaking news: *"Argentina to Lift Currency Controls, Allow Dollar Purchases"* Bloomberg
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 12:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Naaaa.... ná interesante. Los cuatro metaleros de siempre hablando de corralitos, aprovisionar armamento y esas cosas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

joer es mirar el Ibex y parece que estás en los chinos

todo balato, todo balato


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

¿Por queeeeee??
¿Por que?????
¿Por que no metí ese pto etf inverso que llevo 3 meses controlandooooo??


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Aquí nos hemos quedado, 9910 ...
> De compras



cargue el rifle, pero no dispare aún

recuerde los 9800 como antiguo soporte viejuno



PRISA la pueden llevar a 0,37 por poder


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Ojito que vuelve a la carga y se pierden los 9.900!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya nos hemos divertido.....ahora....súbanme ese ibex!!



Marca Hespaña ::
9903!!!!!
vamossssssss que podemossssssss


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Pufff...mirad los futuros del SP... regla de Janus y tal....y piensen donde nos manda eso en el Trolibex.


En fin, aún queda tiempo para arreglarlo. La rabia es haber cerrado los cortos del DAX de ayer :XX:


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ai mis santander a largo plazo, como sufren, y eso que he acudido a la ampliación....



tu lo que no has es follao en toda tu vida

más acciones que hubiera en el mundo más tenías en cartera

Zetaparo sal de ese cuerpo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Si es que esto baja muy rapido. No da tiempo ni a pensarselo dos veces. Que jodios.


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



A este sí que le ha visitado Pandoro.
Y sin vaselina.
El paralelo de revés del penúltimo punto ha sido antológico.
Y el estadio callado, cuando ha sido un punto para reventar a aplaudir.
Menuda paliza le ha metido.


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2014)

El IBEX podría dirigirse al 10.530 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

Posible corrección del Ibex hasta 9.800? - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pufff...mirad los futuros del SP... regla de Janus y tal....y piensen donde nos manda eso en el Trolibex.
> 
> 
> En fin, aún queda tiempo para arreglarlo. La rabia es haber cerrado los cortos del DAX de ayer :XX:



por eso la caida

estan en 1810

soporte total


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

que mierda dia, feliz fin de semana.

no he abierto cortos en el dax...fail

la subida del oil me ha devuelto mis dos stop(50€) y otros 50 de regalo.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Por cierto acabo de ver a Blesa huyendo de los juzgados y los preferentistas zarandeandolos y no tiene precio.
entre eso y el guano hoy estoy flipando en colores jaaaaa jajajaja
Y eso que me está costando pasta, pero pago gustosamente

Y ahi vamos oootra vez a por los 9900


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando poner la titularidad directamente a los descendientes pero eso es lo que a lo mejor no tiene mucho sentido.
> Sobre las comisiones, Bestinver tiene una buena mordida de reembolso (3%!) si se retira antes de un año pero la verdad es que no encuentro cuanto es esa comisión si es más de 1 año.
> Además de los de Bestinver conocéis algunos más que esté bien? Vi uno de BBVA garantizado de renta fija que no tiene mala pinta en absoluto: BBVA GESTIÓN PROTECCIÓN 2020 BP, FI
> Lo digo por diversificar entre fija y variable también? Y en otras divisas?



A mas de un año la de reembolso es un 0%, es solo una medida disuasoria para que la gente no se dedique a tradear con ellos...mas que por fondos o gestoras apostaria por gestores con nombres y apellidos (Si vas a invertir en fondos tu principal tarea es analizar quien y como va a mover tu dinero)

Huye de los bancos comerciales y mas concretamente de los garantizados.

-En Abante Josep prats me inspira bastante confianza ademas tiene el beneplacito de chinito lo cual es un plus. 

[YOUTUBE]UOtQqILCvDk[/YOUTUBE]

-Los de metavalor tienen 3 buenas carteras y según parece los actuales gestores siguen el enfoque value

Informe anual

-Mi gestora preferida,Bestinver

Conferencia de 2013

-Si te inclinas por la renta fija compra solo la de corto plazo ya que la de largo plazo se ve muy condicionada de los movimientos con el tipo de interés

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion

-Otra opción son los fondos indice


----------



## Vokiabierto (24 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de ver a Blesa huyendo de los juzgados y los preferentistas zarandeandolos y no tiene precio.
> entre eso y el guano hoy estoy flipando en colores jaaaaa jajajaja
> Y eso que me está costando pasta, pero pago gustosamente
> 
> Y ahi vamos oootra vez a por los 9900



Ostia donde has visto eso... ¿video? ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Pillamos 7.000 bankinter


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> A este sí que le ha visitado Pandoro.
> Y sin vaselina.
> El paralelo de revés del penúltimo punto ha sido antológico.
> Y el estadio callado, cuando ha sido un punto para reventar a aplaudir.
> Menuda paliza le ha metido.



Ya te digo. Le ha dado un repaso bueno-bueno. Estos aussies son unas maricas. Cada vez que el pusilánime metía un punto, se caía el estadio, en cambio con Rafa, callados como putas.

Fuck'em!


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Por cierto acabo de ver a Blesa huyendo de los juzgados y los preferentistas zarandeandolos y no tiene precio.
> entre eso y el guano hoy estoy flipando en colores jaaaaa jajajaja
> Y eso que me está costando pasta, pero pago gustosamente
> 
> Y ahi vamos oootra vez a por los 9900



JAJAJA

Si estuviera usted corto sería entonces la persona más feliz del mundo.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Ostia donde has visto eso... ¿video? ::



En la secta online :XX::XX:
Casiii lo linchan, pero al final naaa :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## guanobursatil (24 Ene 2014)

El euro ta subiendo mucho el dolar bajando.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

futuros usanos a punto a punto


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mas de un año la de reembolso es un 0%, es solo una medida disuasoria para que la gente no se dedique a tradear con ellos...mas que por fondos o gestoras apostaria por gestores con nombres y apellidos (Si vas a invertir en fondos tu principal tarea es analizar quien y como va a mover tu dinero)
> 
> Huye de los bancos comerciales y mas concretamente de los garantizados.
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias. Yo ya soy cliente de Bestinver (Bestinfond) desde hace unos meses y la verdad que de momento encantado de la vida.
Quería ver otras alternativas a Bestinfond por eso de tener los huevos en varias cestas. Echaré un ojo a los que comentas.
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

alemania y francia empiezan a llorar bien.....


creo que habrá que recuperar HOY para algunos, un sello olvidado:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2014)

¿que pasó en Argentina? en burbuja.info no cuentan nada.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Atención al ostión de los futuros del SP -0,82% and growing up!!


----------



## Xiux (24 Ene 2014)

Dolar Libre en ARGENTINA

El Gobierno levanta el cepo y permitirá la compra de dólares para ahorro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


> El euro ta subiendo mucho el dolar bajando.




Si, sobre todo el Euro contra el Yen y el Franco Suizo.... :: :: ::


----------



## Vokiabierto (24 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> En la secta online :XX::XX:
> Casiii lo linchan, pero al final naaa :XX:



Lo estoy viendo, que se joda por hijodeputa... mucho mas se merece por perro cabron! pena que no le hayan linchado


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿que pasó en Argentina? en burbuja.info no cuentan nada.



claro que cuentan, pero hay que leer

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-399.html#post10826977


::::


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, sobre todo el Euro contra el Yen y el Franco Suizo.... :: :: ::



Porqué cojones sube ahora tanto??? No lo entiendo :


----------



## SPK (24 Ene 2014)

Entro en Repsol para promediar a la baja a largo, lo sé las gacelas no tenemos remedio :ouch:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo, que se joda por hijodeputa... mucho mas se merece por perro cabron! pena que no le hayan linchado



Yo estaba rezando para que sonara un sordo chasquido o dos, pero parece ser que tendra que ser para la proxima


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo, que se joda por hijodeputa... mucho mas se merece por perro cabron! pena que no le hayan linchado



La poli mucho esfuerzo en defenderlo no ha puesto...


----------



## gargamelix (24 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Dolar Libre en ARGENTINA
> 
> El Gobierno levanta el cepo y permitirá la compra de dólares para ahorro



Cuanto antes se hiciera mejor, era como tener gangrena e ir alargando la manga para taparla. Será un palo enorme para el peso en el corto plazo pero se estaba haciendo insostenible y han tenido que reconocer lo evidente. El coste político va a ser enorme.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Y no os olvideis la que se cuece en Turquia







---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 12:44 ----------

Europa entra en deflacion antes del verano, avisados estais.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

por si le interesa a alguien, los 9890 son, aparte de un triple soporte por gráficos, el 50% exacto del rally de navidad (15dic-15ene)


de ahí nos vamos al 9800 y 9740


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Estoy pensando en meterle unas migajas a vertice... ¿estoy loco doctor? ¿Es grave?


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Yo ya soy cliente de Bestinver (Bestinfond) desde hace unos meses y la verdad que de momento encantado de la vida.
> Quería ver otras alternativas a Bestinfond por eso de tener los huevos en varias cestas. Echaré un ojo a los que comentas.
> Gracias de nuevo!



Hay muy buenas gestoras, es cuestión de investigar quien mueve cada fondo.Yo personalmente prefiero los de RV, compenso las caídas diversificando las entradas y a la larga se obtienen mejores resultados. Dentro de la RV prefiero inclinarme por aquellos gestores que entiendo y comprendo, y no son muchos la verdad,hasta ahora solo 3 (bestinver,metavalor y josep prats de abante), y dentro de estos tres por el que estoy 100% convencido por la trayectoria que tienen es por Bestinver .Si quieres investigar un poco te dejo algunos nombres:

-La sicav de Elcano parece buena
-Schroder
-Pimco
-Carmignac
-Cartesio
-M&G
-Pegasus
-Franklin
-Fidelity
-Abante
-Blackrock
-Morgan Stanley
-Renta 4
-Los fondos indice de ING

Si quieres operar con un banco los que tienen mas gestoras en cartera 

-Inversis
-Bankinter
-Banca March
-Renta 4

Antes de mterte en cualquier fondo investiga bien el fondo

Si optas por uno de los dos bancos grandes mucho mejor bbva que san


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2014)

Ahora toca una subidita del ibex a 9.970 puntos y despues para abajo otra vez.
Y ya no os voy a dar más pistas, demasiado generoso estoy siendo con vosotros , que ni siquiera soy bienvenido, no voy a molestaros más.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y no os olvideis la que se cuece en Turquia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los emergentes son y van a ser los paganinis de la política monetaria usana y la declarada guerra de divisas.

A Brasil le queda poco más de un año para estamparse, México ya está muy tocado, Turquía mnala pinta tiene, ....

Se creyeron ricos cuando la realidad es que les estaban cebando como a España en la década pasada.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]og8Wn_i5gPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]og8Wn_i5gPw[/YOUTUBE]



hace 1 siglo estaba muerto 100 veces

es lo que tiene el pacifismo


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por si le interesa a alguien, los 9890 son, aparte de un triple soporte por gráficos, el 50% exacto del rally de navidad (15dic-15ene)
> 
> 
> de ahí nos vamos al 9800 y 9740



Más importante sería saber donde hay que consolidar para creernos el soporte. De todas maneras, tengo la impresión de que estamos a merced de lo que decidan los y@nkis.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Stop en bkt por debajo de 5.....si son tan cachondos como para bajarla hasta ahí...me rindo ante tales trolles

stop san por debajo de 6,30.....la suerte está echada....la idea es que el ibex recupere algo, cohone!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy pensando en meterle unas migajas a vertice... ¿estoy loco doctor? ¿Es grave?




mete 2000 pavos, y sacas para pagar el tiempo real. ::

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 05:59 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Más importante sería saber donde hay que consolidar para creernos el soporte. De todas maneras, tengo la impresión de que estamos a merced de lo que decidan los y@nkis.



los usanos tienen que probar primero esa resistencia de 1810

no romperla así como así, no?

si la rompen vemos el ibex en -5% y valores en -10%


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

¿Por qué?

Podrían perfectamente romperla como una hoja de papel. O romperla en falso. O ni tocarla y tirar para arriba. Hay posibilidades para aburrir.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay muy buenas gestoras, es cuestión de investigar quien mueve cada fondo.Yo personalmente prefiero los de RV, compenso las caídas diversificando las entradas y a la larga se obtienen mejores resultados. Dentro de la RV prefiero inclinarme por aquellos gestores que entiendo y comprendo, y no son muchos la verdad,hasta ahora solo 3 (bestinver,metavalor y josep prats de abante), y dentro de estos tres por el que estoy 100% convencido por la trayectoria que tienen es por Bestinver .Si quieres investigar un poco te dejo algunos nombres:
> 
> -La sicav de Elcano parece buena
> -Schroder
> ...



Si. Definitivamente tengo que verlo con detenimiento. Hace tiempo que miré Carmignac y me pareció bien pero por rentabilidad histórica en carteras más o menos diversificadas Bestinver los batía y además pero bien. 
Creo que la mayoría de las gestoras que comentas están disponibles en Selfbank. 
También me gustaban los fondos de Vanguard (me gusta bastante el rollo de John Bogle) pero para acceder sin tener residencia en USA es un tinglado o yo al menos no he visto una forma fácil... 
Gracias de nuevo por toda la info! Es muy útil y seguro que a alguno más de por aquí le sirve.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

Mierda, tengo que ir a trabajar con este día tan maravilloso de guano
No se si llamar y decir que tengo gripe, porque me voy a perder todos los fuegos artificiales
:´(


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Podrían perfectamente romperla como una hoja de papel. O romperla en falso. O ni tocarla y tirar para arriba. Hay posibilidades para aburrir.



Yo en temporada de publicación de resultados esperaría a acabarla


----------



## burbujeado (24 Ene 2014)

Hoy guano del bueno


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. Definitivamente tengo que verlo con detenimiento. Hace tiempo que miré Carmignac y me pareció bien pero por rentabilidad histórica en carteras más o menos diversificadas Bestinver los batía y además pero bien.
> Creo que la mayoría de las gestoras que comentas están disponibles en Selfbank.
> También me gustaban los fondos de Vanguard (me gusta bastante el rollo de John Bogle) pero para acceder sin tener residencia en USA es un tinglado o yo al menos no he visto una forma fácil...
> Gracias de nuevo por toda la info! Es muy útil y seguro que a alguno más de por aquí le sirve.



Selfbank es otra opción.... No los he mencionado porque les tengo un poco de tirria,es una cuestión personal, :fiufiu::fiufiu: quitando eso la verdad que tienen muy buenos fondos. Los de Vanguard parecen buenos, lo de como acceder sin tener residencia en USA no tengo ni idea, algún banco serio que opere con fondos internacionales seguro que sabe como


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

VAMOSSSSSSS RAFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Los australianos son un publico neutral, tanto o mas que certero es el jato. 

Que maquina el muchacho, al suizo le caian hostias como al BBVA hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

decloban, cómo ves ence? si supera 2,82 sigue siendo alcista, no?
opinión sincera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Ese Ibex de mi vida siempre sobreactuando a sus homologos europeos. 

Oficina BBVA Frances verano de 2014:
-Este, pibe, cuanto querias de credito?
-Lo justo para comprar un auto.
-Te hara falta minimo un camion para llevarte tanta plata.


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Cayeron unas Matildes a 11.62. Stop Loss ceñidito con más miedo que vergüenza
De momento no entro a más, aunque SAN me está haciendo ojitos


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban, cómo ves ence? si supera 2,82 sigue siendo alcista, no?
> opinión sincera



Mientras esta semana cierre por encima de 2,79 sigue siendo alcista. De todas formas yo tengo el SL unos céntimos mas abajo por si da falsa señal de cambio de tendencia.

Si me salta aviso por aquí.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese Ibex de mi vida siempre sobreactuando a sus homologos europeos.
> 
> Oficina BBVA Frances verano de 2014:
> -Este, pibe, cuanto querias de credito?
> ...



Vamos a divertirnos un rato

Santander

[YOUTUBE]kpY_BTaujXc[/YOUTUBE]

Hasta tienen un gato jalapeño 00:30

BBVA Frances

[YOUTUBE]X_y4E5Iib4M[/YOUTUBE]

La frasecilla final me ha matado

*"Simple de sacar fácil de disfrutar"*


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Que grande Rafita!!! Que grande!!!!


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

oooooolaaaa

bueno pues lo dicho, 

sabadell rebotando con fuerza jajaj

y el ibex, cualquier corrección es para comprar, me gusta el sentimiento bajista que hay......iremos a 11000.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Parten con ventaja, el BBV tuvo su epoca tambien en los 80 y 90 con prestamos al 26%. 

Lo supongo mas o menos asi:

Oficina central de BBVA en castellana, antes de ir a VdBB.premium.

-Tenemos que ganar mercados, expandir el negocio a nuevos territorios donde las oportunidades sean claras.
-Que tal señor paises nordicos o intentar una aventura por asia, creo que las tasas de ahorro son del 30%.
-............................................
-Señor, esta usted bien?
-Argentina, si Argentina es nuestro objetivo.
-::


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

viene otra bajadiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

Es increible lo de esta mierda,cada vez tengo mas claro que hay alguien por ahi detras de un grisaceo monitor observando lo que hago y maquinando para hacerme perder pasta si o si.Si te mantienes largo el ibex puede caer los 1000 puntos si es necesario,si decides moverte en plan pipeo al lado corto...casualmente has dado con el suelo...frustrante es poco 


Si ahora me pongo largo como la cabeza sugiere...volvemos al hoyo en menos que canta un gallo,mas obvio que el resultado del Nadal Federer


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es increible lo de esta mierda,cada vez tengo mas claro que hay alguien por ahi detras de un grisaceo monitor observando lo que hago y maquinando para hacerme perder pasta si o si.Si te mantienes largo el ibex puede caer los 1000 puntos si es necesario,si decides moverte en plan pipeo al lado corto...casualmente has dado con el suelo...frustrante es poco



antes de ganar hay que aprender amigo.

yo hago trading con el oil siempre, y a veces sale bien y a veces mal

hoy el ibex,nada que decir.......cumplir hch y rebote.pero viendo el sentimiento del foro , que todo el mundo quiere que caiga el ibex...iremos hacia 11000 en breve.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

Yo no se a que se dedicarán en el foro económico ese de Davos pero yo lo veo todo muy negro. :fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hoy el ibex,nada que decir.......cumplir hch y rebote.pero viendo el sentimiento del foro , que todo el mundo quiere que caiga el ibex...iremos hacia 11000 en breve.



hch...muy bonito y tal...cuando fue la ultima vez que el ibex se puso en -350 en las dos primeras horas de sesion?


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

Ya volvemos a estar en 10000.
Respiren...


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Hoy estoy palmando mas pasta que lo wue gano honradamebte en mas de dos meses

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

Thankeo exclusivamente por sentimiento de solidaridad )


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Miro todo a primera hora y lo veo Ok...
> Me meto en una reunión, salgo y me encuentro con pandoro cara a cara, pero que cojones ha pasado ::
> Al menos en Sabadell seguimos en verde ::



Qué suerte, cara a cara... a mi se me ha metido en la ducha y sin anestesia ni vaselina


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> hch...muy bonito y tal...cuando fue la ultima vez que el ibex se puso en -350 en las dos primeras horas de sesion?



no hace tanto
a mediados del mes pasado antes del rally navideño 250 puntos de caída
y la subida luego fue un x2 a los puntos de bajada
eche cuentas y saque conclusiones

y no hace tanto, no recuerdo el motivo creo que una noticia sobrevalorada sobre el BCE, subió un 2% en 10 minutos para volver a caer un 3% en media hora

Hoy se mueve pasta a niveles récord, mire volúmenes (casi 1000M un pequeño como amadeus, tamos locos o qué) 
Estamos ante una una jugada de pesos pesados muy bien orquestada.
Buena noticia para los que juegan a largo.

(y si me equivoco, me la como con patatas, que no soy más experto en el futuro que la bruja Lola)


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Thankeo exclusivamente por sentimiento de solidaridad )



En algun momento de esta mañana he estado por encima se los 3 meses.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Espero que estéis preparados para el guano que viene en el Ibex. Próxima parada 9.800.
> Que os vaya bien, ya os he animado un poco el hilo,jeje.



Tocados los 9885c, en el ibex.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Qué suerte, cara a cara... a mi se me ha metido en la ducha y sin anestesia ni vaselina



Lo peor de todo es que mientras ustedes estarán lamiendo la heridas esta tarde/noche, yo estaré en plena orgía con Pandoro :S:8:::
Ya saben que se sufre mucho menos cuando se sufre colectivamente.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Despega SAN pero no así las bankinteres.....

Amos coño!!


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

pa mí que cada vez huele menos a mierda

debe estar parando de llover guano

vayan cerrando los paraguas que es viernes


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Qué suerte, cara a cara... a mi se me ha metido en la ducha y sin anestesia ni vaselina



TEnga cuidado que no le va bien...


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Ese es el tema Tono...es viernes....quedarse abierto el finde??

Venderé la mitad....supongo las San.....a bkt ya les saco casi un 2%....hay más margen...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Bien Tono, bien. 

Empiezas a poner piernas bonitas!!!!

Aún tienes esperanza de salvación ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Futuros americanos recuperando....ay ay ay que acabamos en verde....jaja


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bien Tono, bien.
> 
> Empiezas a poner piernas bonitas!!!!
> 
> Aún tienes esperanza de salvación ::



¿salvación?

los que siempre hemos estado salvados somos los que comemos de todo sin hacer reparos, que pasar jambre por quisquilloso es tontería habiendo tanta carne en el mundo 







gfusrrg :baba::baba:


----------



## Chila (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Futuros americanos recuperando....ay ay ay que acabamos en verde....jaja




Con un -2% en las matildes, me conformo.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Futuros americanos recuperando....ay ay ay que acabamos en verde....jaja



pufff tampoco es que esté siendo una fiesta eso... O mucho cambia o van a guanear de lo lindo también. 
Ojalá me equivoque por la cuenta que me trae.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 14:22 ----------

Nada... lo retiro. Estamos salvados!! 
Goldman's Blankfein: Still optimistic about economic prospects for US


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

El Ibex es alcishhhhhhhhhhhhhta y ya tal
Comprad Matildes, por España, por Blas de Lezo !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

¿Que lleva esa en el vaso?

¿albóndigas con beicon?

::


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El Ibex es alcishhhhhhhhhhhhhta y ya tal
> Comprad Matildes, por España, por Blas de Lezo !!!



será por sus ojetes

:XX:

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 14:32 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Ese es el tema Tono...es viernes....quedarse abierto el finde??
> .



sin problemas
pero no me hagas caso que yo siempre estoy abierto todo el tiempo y a todo


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Mira! Lo bueno que tiene Codere es que como no le dejan sacar la pasta de Argentina desde hace tiempo está verde y todo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

rumbo a 11200 despues de corregir


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Desplegamos escudo antiguano situando venta de bkt en 1,16X....por muy abajo que se me vendan a mercado no llegará a venderse por debajo precio de compra (1,11).

Para una buena cena saco....


Las SAN las dejamos a ver, no vayan a despiojar....


----------



## erpako (24 Ene 2014)

Rebotito por sobreventa y pa'bajo.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Todo muerto hasta la apertura usana


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

A partir de que nivel el VIX era ojete calor?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

ence 2,76
2,72 entro, decloban. pero a corto, como dijo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

Con los macros de hoy si USA no abre a la baja es que no entiendo nada. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

para mí que todo esto ha sido culpa la Ana Botella que la ha cagado en Davos hablando de empleo y urbanismo







_soy una incomprendida, pero mira que pelo tengo_


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano tiene hoy muchas noticias interesadas.

Lo pueden hacer rebotar pero sin olvidar que sigue inmerso en una pauta técnica ANR, ACI, BTU y WLT


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

Ahora es cuando tiene que salir Helicopter Ben a lanzar dólares desde el aire, lo malo que ya no está.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Bertok, el gas está pepónico.... ienso:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, el gas está pepónico.... ienso:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Por eso ... aunque es algo coyuntural y el frío pasará

Market Vectors-Coal ETF (KOL): Time To Again Take A Flier On Coal - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

rojo en wall street


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Ostia han abierto a la baja y al loraco con WLT con un gap del -4%.

En un mes ha caído de 17 a 11,XX

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 15:35 ----------


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Espera espera...que los 3 puntos se dan en el minuto 90, y como un gap a la baja para luego cerrar en verde, no hay nada.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

pues rojo, pero menos, porque el premarket con 1808 el ibex estaba en 9888

ahora 1815


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

la conga del sabadell ya se ha escapado de Pandoro sin esperar por nadie

marditos especuladores

-----


ahn no, que ya vuelve a arreciar mierda pa tós y a carretadas :ouch::ouch:


----------



## alimon (24 Ene 2014)

Llevo unos días que se me escapan las entradas por cts, porque no puedo estar delante del ordenador.

Empiezo a ver posibles entradas.

Con lo chicharrero que soy me tienta Telefonica.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Walter está cerca de la parte inferior del canal.

Hay que tenerlos bien puestos para entrar ahí pero si se gira conseguir un 20% con la punta de la poll...


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Llevo unos días que se me escapan las entradas por cts, porque no puedo estar delante del ordenador.
> 
> Empiezo a ver posibles entradas.
> 
> Con lo chicharrero que soy me tienta Telefonica.



Matilde me acaba de saltar el stop en 11.58 ... a ver hasta donde baja para poder volver a intentarlo


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

largo dax---------


----------



## amago45 (24 Ene 2014)

Parece que a Santa Teresa no le gusta que la menten ... ... ..


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Patapalo, ponme un link de un peliculón de esos que nos gustan ...

Grasias


----------



## gargamelix (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso ... aunque es algo coyuntural y el frío pasará
> 
> Market Vectors-Coal ETF (KOL): Time To Again Take A Flier On Coal - Seeking Alpha



Bertok, el carbón usano está también muy pendiente de las nuevas regulaciones medioambientales. Yo miraría como está el tema ese para evitar sustos, aunque las olas de frío seguro que no les están viniendo mal.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

gargamelix dijo:


> Bertok, el carbón usano está también muy pendiente de las nuevas regulaciones medioambientales. Yo miraría como está el tema ese para evitar sustos, aunque las olas de frío seguro que no les están viniendo mal.



Lo estoy mirando todo.

El gráfico refleja la opinión de todas las manos, incluidas las que tienen la información y los insiders.

Entraré por técnico.

Me invitaron a entrar un dolar más arriba pero la pauta es bajista y cada día baja.

Para una posición a medio / largo en busca de hype es muy diferente hacer un 7,2 --> 25 que un 4,8 hasta 25 por poner un ejemplo.

Aquí va a haber muuuuucho dinero


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

dentro ug 11.06

subidon del oil:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: billete morado


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Walter está cerca de la parte inferior del canal.
> 
> Hay que tenerlos bien puestos para entrar ahí pero si se gira conseguir un 20% con la punta de la poll...



Ya sabemos lo que ocurre ...

Wells Fargo Downgrades Walter Energy (WLT) - TheStreet


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

en 1 hora habrá que comprar algunos de los más castigados de la semana de cara a rebote porque el resto no dice mucho...


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Ene 2014)

Tranquilos que preguntado al respecto, Rajoy ha dicho: 
'Al Ibex le irá bien'

Joer, Cuanto daño le está haciendo al IBEX la dimisión de Rosell!! Es que no hay que ser muy ejpertito como diría el gatito 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, ponme un link de un peliculón de esos que nos gustan ...
> 
> Grasias



Has visto chronicle?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> la conga del sabadell ya se ha escapado de Pandoro sin esperar por nadie
> 
> marditos especuladores
> 
> ...



joer ya e avisao k era compra coño


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Has visto chronicle?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



This one?

[YOUTUBE]vas0Xi4m-ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ence 2,76
> 2,72 entro, decloban. pero a corto, como dijo



Yo estoy fuera me han reventado el SL en 2,74 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Yeah!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

y con lo de las carboneras USA se me ocurrio hacerle caso a otro reputado forero...y como no,ostion que te crio,a pesar de que en la grafica se preveia aburrimiento para una temporada.Esto empieza a ser surrealista,es que ni haciendolo a proposito ::


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

No la he visto pero necesito algo más hardcore del estilo The Grave


----------



## alimon (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en 1 hora habrá que comprar algunos de los más castigados de la semana de cara a rebote porque el resto no dice mucho...



sugerencias??


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largo dax---------



fail ,cambio cortos


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo estoy fuera me han reventado el SL en 2,74 ::



le había mandado privado avisando para que aguantase

además es uno de los castigados esta semana. y marcaba minimos de ciclo hoy.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> sugerencias??



yo esperaria a la semana que viene para comprar......algunos aun les falta recorrido a la baja, y tienes dos dias para estudiar la bolsa.

si que hay algunas como sabadell que aguantan bien


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y con lo de las carboneras USA se me ocurrio hacerle caso a otro reputado forero...y como no,ostion que te crio,a pesar de que en la grafica se preveia aburrimiento para una temporada.Esto empieza a ser surrealista,es que ni haciendolo a proposito ::



Se entra por técnico y no por impulso.

El carbón usano a nivel de ANR, ACI, WLT se juega a blanco o negro. Si el sector sobrevive ..... se hará al menos un X5 con facilidad.


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> le había mandado privado avisando para que aguantase
> 
> además es uno de los castigados esta semana. y marcaba minimos de ciclo hoy.



Es lo que tiene no estar delante del pc todo el rato 

Pero no pasa nada una mala entrada que esperemos arreglar el lunes con una buena.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

alimon dijo:


> sugerencias??



invertia
bolsa
merc.cont.
ordenar x bajadas
semanales
evitar chicharros y mirar

luego estaremos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Pues ahora no tengo ninguna en mente ahora...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

veremos la corrección del dax cuando viene, si en marzo o en junio, espero una bajada fuerte porque hay que corregir la onda 3. 1000 pips aprox. antes el ibex deberia subir a 11000,


----------



## guanobursatil (24 Ene 2014)

-3,08%


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se entra por técnico y no por impulso.
> 
> El carbón usano a nivel de ANR, ACI, WLT se juega a blanco o negro. Si el sector sobrevive ..... se hará al menos un X5 con facilidad.



Entre por los comentarios que lei por aqui (ANR concretamente) y porque parecia tener un suelo mas que consolidado y el mayor riesgo podria ser el aburrimiento...pues nada,pedazo -5% que te comes


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

vaaaamos.




a por el 3.5%


----------



## alimon (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> invertia
> bolsa
> merc.cont.
> ordenar x bajadas
> ...



::::

De todas formas, creo que lo dejaremos para el lunes, es mejor analizar con calma las cosas y me parece que al principio de la sesión se podrá pescar algo.

Dejo las próximas presentaciones de resultados, por dar pistas:



30-ene: Santander

31-ene: Popular, BBVA y CaixaBank

FEBRERO:

3-feb: Bankia

11-feb: Mapfre

18-feb: Gas Natural

19-feb: Iberdrola

20-feb: DIA

21-feb: BME

25-feb: Ferrovial

26-feb: Ebro Foods e Indra

27-feb: Telefónica, ACS, Gamesa, Atresmedia, Acerinox, Catalana Occidente

28-feb: IAG


----------



## Dotierr (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se entra por técnico y no por impulso.
> 
> El carbón usano a nivel de ANR, ACI, WLT se juega a blanco o negro. Si el sector sobrevive ..... se hará al menos un X5 con facilidad.



Teniendo en cuenta que es una inversión mínima a 4 años vista, consideras buenos los precios actuales de ANR y ACI, o crees hay más margen de bajada?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> invertia
> bolsa
> merc.cont.
> ordenar x bajadas
> ...



La primera por abajo Service Point, que raro si la recomienda el mismo que codere :XX::XX:

La que veo mas posible es BBVA....


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

hoy ya estamos..no pasará poco más


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre por los comentarios que lei por aqui (ANR concretamente) y porque parecia tener un suelo mas que consolidado y el mayor riesgo podria ser el aburrimiento...pues nada,pedazo -5% que te comes



La pauta alcista desde mínimos 4,7X$ ya la ha perdido y está inmersa en un canal bajista muy claro y fiable por el momento.

Se la juega en los niveles de 5,50$ - 5,70$

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 16:33 ----------




Dotierr dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que es una inversión mínima a 4 años vista, consideras buenos los precios actuales de ANR y ACI, o crees hay más margen de bajada?



Por técnico pueden seguir bajando y no se coge el cuchillo que cae.

Si el sector sobrevive, ANR la veo en 35$ en algún momento de calentón y republicanos en el poder.

Pero no es momento de entrar todavía porque si ceden los mínimos la podemos ver en los 3,XX$


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La pauta alcista desde mínimos 4,7X$ ya la ha perdido y está inmersa en un canal bajista muy claro y fiable por el momento.
> 
> Se la juega en los niveles de 5,50$ - 5,70$
> 
> ...



Pufff...esto me va a quitar la vida ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

jooer, el dax 200 pips hoy abajo..... cualquiera hubiese abierto cortos y se iba a comer fuera.

k maal, 
doble techo us30 en curso.

suerte del oil, me ha salvado el dia.....

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 16:42 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> largos oil. fail ayer salto stop



+90 pips


----------



## gargamelix (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entre por los comentarios que lei por aqui (ANR concretamente) y porque parecia tener un suelo mas que consolidado y el mayor riesgo podria ser el aburrimiento...pues nada,pedazo -5% que te comes



Todo el sector en USA está en un punto de incertidumbre grande y ya se sabe que eso espanta los $$$, están en pleno tira y afloja por la negociación de la nueva legislación medioambiental que de momento parece va a premiar gas vs carbón. 

En el momento que se defina más claro el horizonte se notará para bien o para mal. De todas formas me hago una reflexión, por muy potente que sea el lobby gasista y las presiones medioambientalistas, USA no va a dejar podrir a todo un sector completamente estratégico para el país, le pueden dar duro pero no al punto de que el sector entero ni tan sólo sobreviva. Como máximo muchas empresas no aguantarán pero otras quedarán funcionando a un ritmo menor, buscando mercados fuera y en espera de tiempos mejores.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ALguno esta empezando a rascarse la cabeza, y con todas las divisas de los mercados emergentes en caida libre y el euro subiendo hay muchas empresas que van a dejar de dar beneficios, alguna terminara cerrando.

En europa sobran fabricas de automobiles y muchas mas cosas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

No mireis atras, no mireis.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

USA 1808

parece que los 1810 abren la puerta de algo un poco peor

y el VIX supera los 15


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pufff...esto me va a quitar la vida ::



En el carbón usano hay que meter un dinero que no se vaya a usar ni necesitar sabiendo que es un susto o muerte y ésta última tiene sus probabilidades crecientes.

Hay por ahí un post explicando lo tengo en mente hacer

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-292.html#post10795944


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Esta es la escusa perfecta que tiene Draghi para darle el matarile a pelorubio. GS rules.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

recuerden el pullback de deutsche bank, ahi está al lado.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Prisa en 0,40 
Ya la semana que viene recupera y petardazo arriba.. ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

empieza la guerra de divisas? cuando el euro le de la impresora empezará la fiesta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2014)

Hago de Jato y me cito el mensaje del día 18 ::



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> El S&P tiene pinta de pullback para la semana que viene. MPs en fase de prelaunching. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Parece que se lleva el rojo para esta noche...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Lo de antes era guanito, ahora viene guan...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Ane, Ubs sigue comprando deoleo como si no hubiera fin, alguna noticia?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, Ubs sigue comprando deoleo como si no hubiera fin, alguna noticia?



Decloban puede aclararnos algo?


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Mucho, mucho, mucho cuidado. Esto tendran consecuencias:





































Y os recuerdo que las exportaciones bajaron un 2,2% interanual en noviembre.

http://www.comercio.gob.es/es-ES/co...RME COMEX MENSUAL NOV 2013 con nipo 2014.pdf

Agarraros los machos porque vienen tiempos extremadamente interesantes.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Fuera de Prisa en 0,40
> Ya la semana que viene recupera y petardazo arriba.. ::



Mira en velas intrahorarias, lleva parándolo 3 horas en 0,40

0,40 es la linea de tendencia para hoy. Y no la ha vuelto a superar una vez cruzada...


se puede ir a 0,37


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de antes era guanito, ahora viene guan...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Esta lloviendo fuerte ahi fuera, que no llegue la sangre porque mucha gente en verde tiene que materializar ganancias y no creo que anden muy lejos las zonas esas.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de antes era guanito, ahora viene guan...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



No les asustes .....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

@Namreir, asi que los europeos que estamos largos en eur somos cada vez mas ricos. Non e male.


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Joder que guanada me aguantan con dignidad las sab y enagas... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Alpha y Walter con un -7%.

Estoy agarrándome a la silla para no comprar ...


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mira en velas intrahorarias, lleva parándolo 3 horas en 0,40
> 
> 0,40 es la linea de tendencia para hoy. Y no la ha vuelto a superar una vez cruzada...
> 
> ...



A ver si quiebra y la chapan de una vez!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Asco de semana. No he cogido casi nada de subida, pero las bajadas no me he dejado ni una hoyga ::

Me retiro a meditar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2014)

El Dax en cada centena tiene un rebote de 30 puntos. Ahí estoy recuperando lo que pierdo en el S&P ::


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

En el SP todavía no ha ocurrido nada, un mero zig-zag.

Pero en los índices europeos, la herida abierta es importante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2014)

ANR -7%. Dentro en 5.83


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ANR -7%. Dentro en 5.83



no muy corto no es mala pero cuidado a plazos un poco más largos porque está habiendo mucho volumen.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Al final se va a quedar en amago de infarto. Pero si esto se monta con una devaluacion del 20% en Argentina, esperad la que se puede montar cuando se acatarre un peso pesado. Lo de Lehman puede ser un simple resfriado.


----------



## boquiman (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> empieza la guerra de divisas? cuando el euro le de la impresora empezará la fiesta.



Estos días se han visto movimientos muy fuertes en algunas divisas, no sé si significará cambio de sesgo....

Aud y Cad cayendo a plomo, movimientos de 300 pipos diarios en algunos pares...


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

vamoooooo esa ugg, que te quiero ve a 12.4


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

El bono aguanta, el IBEX sigue siendo alcista, un mero catarro.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

arcelor-ence-antena 3 entradas para la semana que viene. las 3 cogidas

crucemos dedos


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, Ubs sigue comprando deoleo como si no hubiera fin, alguna noticia?





ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban puede aclararnos algo?



Solo es mi opinión y todo parecido con la realidad es pura casualidad.

OLE a estos precios es barata. La venta de las cajas debe de estar cerca y la taponan en 0,505. El precio de venta debe de estar en torno a esa cifra y cuando rompa los 0,52 debería de tirar hacia arriba.

Pero repito todo eso son especulaciones mías.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Me han violeteado un stop dinamico de un 6% de una jornada a otra en ISRG, omg esto es el fin de semana llamando a mi puerta. 382-412.

Mantengo en cartera.
SDF
SZU 
IBM 
EON
Como coña ANR.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

El BCE terminara actuando inundando el mercado con euros, y de paso burbujean los precios.

La deflacion se masca.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2014)

¿Kujire ya ha pasado por aquí?


----------



## Se vende (24 Ene 2014)

¡¡¡¡Pandoro, suelta ya al Ibex!!!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Entro en deoleo, con poco y menos a largo.

Me hacen ojos E.ON y ANR aunque esta ultima espero pillarla mas abajo....


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

-3,72% wow!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El BCE terminara actuando inundando el mercado con euros, y de paso burbujean los precios.
> 
> La deflacion se masca.



Uniones monetarias sin uniones políticas = desastre deflacionario. :fiufiu:


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Entro en deoleo, con poco y menos a largo.



Yo tengo SL puesto, avisado queda por si toda mi teoría es solo un sueño


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Ene 2014)

Rojo pasión, cerquita del -4%.::


Aprovecho para recoger algunas Arcelor y piramidar un poco.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Uniones monetarias sin uniones políticas = desastre deflacionario. :fiufiu:



Permítame recordarle que Expaña es perfectamente culpable y responsable de la situación en la que se encuentra.

Aquí se eligió ser cigarra y dar rienda suelta a las ínfulas wannabes del más tonto del pueblo ..... y ahora hay que pagar.

El medievo ya pasó a la historia. Ya no se conquistan países civilizados a hostias, se hace a base de deudas.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Ene 2014)

Cómo cuidar los puntos de sutura. Las suturas se retiran generalmente de 5 a 15 días, aunque la herida tarde en sanar varios meses o más. Tu trabajo consiste en mantenerlas limpias y protegidas el poco tiempo que estén allí.

Instrucciones

1. 1

Mantén tus puntos de sutura completamente secos durante las primeras 24 horas. Lava tu cabello suavemente cuando llegues a tu casa – dejando las heridas del cuero cabelludo a un lado - pero no lo hagas nuevamente sino hasta después de que te hayan sacado los puntos.
2. 2

Seca tus puntos inmediatamente después de meterte a la tina, ducharte o en cualquier otra situación en la que puedan mojarse, hasta que tu médico te los saque.
3. 3

Limpia los puntos dos veces al día o según lo ordenado por tu médico. Después de limpiarlos, aplica una fina capa de ungüento antibiótico sobre los puntos.
4. 4

Aplica el ungüento con un hisopo de algodón, desde el centro de la herida hacia exterior, este es un detalle crucial para evitar la posibilidad de arrastrar los gérmenes hacia la herida.
5. 5

Cada vez que limpies los puntos examínalos para ver si hay signos de infección, como aumento del enrojecimiento, hinchazón o gotas de pus.
6. 6

Huele los puntos. Si tienen un olor enfermizo distintivo, la herida que está por debajo de ellos puede estar infectada.
7. 7

Revisa si hay entumecimiento o cosquilleo debajo de la herida, estos son otros síntomas de infección. Por ejemplo, si tienes 10 puntos de sutura en la parte superior de tu mano, y tres de tus dedos se sienten entumecidos en el cuarto día, es posible que tengas una infección.
8. 8

Evita los golpes o chocar tu herida contra cualquier cosa. Los puntos son fuertes, pero no impermeables.





Bueno amigos y hasta aqui la leccion de hoy.


y para los avanzados con los cariños de pandoro, pueden probar ellos mismos


[YOUTUBE]qF_T6HthO2k[YOUTUBE]


----------



## INTRUDER (24 Ene 2014)

Que tardes aquellas en 2009 y 2010, se encuentran a faltar, esperemos que esto sea el inicio de su vuelta.


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Permítame recordarle que Expaña es perfectamente culpable y responsable de la situación en la que se encuentra.
> 
> Aquí se eligió ser cigarra y dar rienda suelta a las ínfulas wannabes del más tonto del pueblo ..... y ahora hay que pagar.



Sin quitarle razón que la tiene no olvide que el resto de Europa no están mejor que nosotros, sencillamente algunos saben maquillarlo mejor.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

USA cerca de perder los 1800

y el dow los 16.000


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Ene 2014)

De película.


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Para tonuel a certificar?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Sin quitarle razón que la tiene no olvide que el resto de Europa no están mejor que nosotros, sencillamente algunos saben maquillarlo mejor.



Me centro en expaña y los wannabes y pechopalomos que nos rodean.

En otros países andan también jodidos pero que se laman su propio cipote ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Rojo pasión, cerquita del -4%.::
> 
> 
> Aprovecho para recoger algunas Arcelor y piramidar un poco.









Se va hacia la zona 11,9 - 12 euros. Manos fuertes en posiciones vendedoras, RSI decreciente.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Zetaperro dijo:


> De película.



y cuando todo estaba dado por perdido, es cuando surge el héroe y la música triunfal


----------



## moisty70 (24 Ene 2014)

voy a pagar las prisas en vender prisa... como siempre...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

Lo mas bonito de todo esto es que hasta el lunes no sabremos como continua.


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y cuando todo estaba dado por perdido, es cuando surge el héroe y la música triunfal



¿Vamos preparando el pedido?


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Va a cerrar prácticamente en mínimos intradiarios el culibex


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

atencion al cuidador de prisa que se pone en modo HDLGP


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Prosegur con todo no va a acabar mal del todo, sigue por encima del kumo a pesar del velote que lo ha atravesado como un rayo.

-En BME he hecho una entrada desastrosa :ouch:estoy por piramidar. 
-Noo, pero piramidar es maaaaalo.
-Si piramidas tienes un mejor promedio y luego ganas más
-Pero es un riesgo mayooor







Qué hacer, señor, qué hacer.


----------



## tarrito (24 Ene 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Kujire ya ha pasado por aquí?



debe andar cerca ienso:
¿nota esa sutil fragancia a rosas en el ambiente?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

wtf prisa! Estoy viendo ordenes a 0,41


Ya se ha normalizado pero es inusual que el santander este comprando tanto papel


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Ene 2014)

Febrero está aquí mismo


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2014)

Por un momento pensé que Prisa cerraba en verde...


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Hubo un momento en que únicamente había 3 valores en verde en todo el continuo: Azkoyen, Dinamia y Campofrío. 

Y el que más subía un 0,5%

Ya no se respetan ni los chicharros.

Guardo pantallazo para reirnos cuando estemos en los 11000.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hubo un momento en que únicamente había 3 valores en verde en todo el continuo: Azkoyen, Dinamia y Campofrío.
> 
> Y el que más subía un 0,5%



Y porque Campofrio está en medio de una OPA y lleva en el mismo rango 6.90-6.93 ya bastantes dias. Que sino... :fiufiu:


----------



## davinci (24 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por un momento pensé que Prisa cerraba en verde...



Pero ha aguantado la tormenta. La semana que viene... arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> wtf prisa! Estoy viendo ordenes a 0,41
> 
> 
> Ya se ha normalizado pero es inusual que el santander este comprando tanto papel








el hp lo ha tenido toooooodo el día por debajo de 0.40 para arreglarlo para el gráfico en 0,41


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Ene 2014)

Que mal huelen las Matildes.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Ene 2014)

Brutal, amigos. Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Al IBEX lo que es del IBEX: Esta vez ha sido el mejor canario en la mina y el más listo de la clase.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2014)

*TELEFONICA -4.55 11.550
MAPFRE -5.95 3.100
INDRA A -4.77 13.065
BBVA -5.14 8.850*
ATRESMEDIA -4.57 12.74


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Natra 2,25 clavados


Parece que el Dow comienza a rebotar un poquito chocolatero...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Alpha y Walter con un -7%.
> 
> Estoy agarrándome a la silla para no comprar ...



Y yo para no vender ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hubo un momento en que únicamente había 3 valores en verde en todo el continuo: Azkoyen, Dinamia y Campofrío.
> 
> Y el que más subía un 0,5%
> 
> ...



Dinamia es una de las principales apuestas de Metavalor

Dinamia > Home

Igual que altia

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ALC-Altia_consultores

Hoy han aguantado como unas campeonas


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Por un pelo no he perdido hoy por valor de 5 cifras

menos mal, que si no no duermo :ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 17:45 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Dinamia es una de las principales apuestas de Metavalor
> 
> Dinamia > Home
> 
> ...



ya, ya, que a los fondos estas cosas no le afectan :no::no::no:


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

cierro cortos dax

menudo dia malo.....podriamos haber ganado 1000€ facil


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Se va hacia la zona 11,9 - 12 euros. Manos fuertes en posiciones vendedoras, RSI decreciente.



¿Se va? Precisamente las he pillado a 12,03 al estar casi tocando la base del canal.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Miren el VIX...yuhuuuuu +22%


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El bono aguanta, el IBEX sigue siendo alcista, un mero catarro.



sin duda,,,,,,,,,,,,,a 11200 vamos si o si

buena venta de fcc y gamesa las dos en max dias atras.:Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por un pelo no he perdido hoy por valor de 5 cifras
> 
> menos mal, que si no no duermo :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



Yo no entro hoy en el broker. Paso. Volveré a mirar cuando oiga que estamos en los 12000 y que Prisa y Codere están en el Ibex.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro cortos dax
> 
> menudo dia malo.....podriamos haber ganado 1000€ facil



Zetaparo, con este multinick me caes mejor

Te voy a unir a mi grupo de amigos

---

vaya me he equivocao y le he dado al ignore

no pasa ná, el año que viene lo arreglo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

El SP500 peleando ya con la madre de los soportes. Como lo rompa puede ser una hostia muy fina este mes. :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Ene 2014)

Pues sí, wanazo.
Baja hasta testalextric.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no entro hoy en el broker. Paso. Volveré a mirar cuando oiga que estamos en los 12000 y que Prisa y Codere están en el Ibex.



no pasa nada mujer, yo he entrado
sólo hay que tener a mano el móvil con el 112 de urgencias marcado


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bueno, acabo de darme cuenta que he comprado el mismo día ACX y Arcelor. Me cagüentodo.

Pecata:

yo no descartaría una OPA de Prisa sobre Codere.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2014)

Y ahora el trolibex coge y sube 50 puntos en el after. Vaya casa de putas.


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, acabo de darme cuenta que he comprado el mismo día ACX y Arcelor. Me cagüentodo.
> 
> Pecata:
> 
> yo no descartaría una OPA de Prisa sobre Codere.



Y una contraopa de terra.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malibux (24 Ene 2014)

Vaya follada, menos mal que me salí de Mapfre con la primera bajada. EADS me ha dado bien por el hojaldre.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues sí, wanazo.
> Baja hasta testalextric.



remonta remonta


----------



## decloban (24 Ene 2014)

En una vista rápida al screener para la próxima semana me marca Barón de Ley. ¿alguien sigue ese valor?


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por un pelo no he perdido hoy por valor de 5 cifras
> 
> menos mal, que si no no duermo :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo tener 1-2 acciones que una cartera de 10-20 valores bien diversificada,la volatilidad no es la misma.A mi no me preocupa que una accion caiga,ahora si cae el negocio por debajo de mi margen de seguridad ahi si que me empiezo a preocupar.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Pues nos quedamos dentro de bkt y san.

Pasen un buen finde::

Que llegue el lunes ya:XX::XX:


----------



## Zetaperro (24 Ene 2014)

Yo vendí las Mapfre en 3,44. Trader "pofesional" total.

Eso si, me he comido ABE, FER y TL5. Mantener claro y tal. ::


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> En una vista rápida al screener para la próxima semana me marca Barón de Ley. ¿alguien sigue ese valor?



muy poca liquidez
buenos vinos



te has dado cuenta en el de TibusUp? que no hay nadie después de lo de hoy? Solo aumentan un poco en algunos, que pueden ser los "segurolas o poco alcistas" de la semana que viene si esto se pone mal:

*Alba-¿Natra?-CAF-Dinamia-Faes-NH-Tubos-Mapfre-San-Ole-Acx-Tec-Enc-Viscofan-Bolsas*

Todos ellos entre el 2 y 6 de aumento, vamos: una mierda



Por cierto, bonita cartera. Tiene pinta de que un fondo gordo ha aprovechado la bajada para meterse, porque es que son muy diversificadas "casualmente"


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

muy bien acostumbrados estáis a ver subidas dia si, dia si.

esto son correcciones, ahora me cagado en todo porque al abrir el prorealtime he visto que habia marcado bajada en muchos valores del ibex......y no he abierto cortos.

son correcciones para seguir subiendo.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 18:15 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Se va hacia la zona 11,9 - 12 euros. Manos fuertes en posiciones vendedoras, RSI decreciente.



ai ese konkorde que parece que no se domina demasiado......yo lo tengo eliminado el azul, para que veas......

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 18:16 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Por un pelo no he perdido hoy por valor de 5 cifras
> 
> menos mal, que si no no duermo :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



9999€? si vas a largo plazo,o llevas ya bastantes plusvalias o siempre hay correcciones, ajustar stops o ir comprando y vendiendo, no hay otra.


----------



## Xiux (24 Ene 2014)

Mucha tentancion BBVA con un -6%

Asi que salida de TESLAs a 175 desde 144 y unas Realias fuera a 1 desde 0,9

Entrada en BBVA a 8,79, espero no cagarla o que Argentina no me cague más


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Miren el VIX...yuhuuuuu +22%



el spread es una locura.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 9999€? si vas a largo plazo,o llevas ya bastantes plusvalias o siempre hay correcciones, ajustar stops o ir comprando y vendiendo, no hay otra.



100000?  (ya se que parecia apuntar en el otro sentido,pero nunca se sabe con el nivel del forerio)


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> muy bien acostumbrados estáis a ver subidas dia si, dia si.
> 
> esto son correcciones, ahora me cagado en todo porque al abrir el prorealtime he visto que habia marcado bajada en muchos valores del ibex......y no he abierto cortos.
> 
> ...



el koncorde es el koncorde, y vigia parecido
no está mal meterle el que varia las medias, el de bolsatrilera de manos fuertes también


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Ene 2014)

Jo tio, eres un genio.... se te me pareces al primo/hermano del Votin un cojon.





mpbk dijo:


> muy bien acostumbrados estáis a ver subidas dia si, dia si.
> 
> esto son correcciones, ahora me cagado en todo porque al abrir el prorealtime he visto que habia marcado bajada en muchos valores del ibex......y no he abierto cortos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Mucha tentancion BBVA con un -6%
> 
> Asi que salida de TESLAs a 175 desde 144 y unas Realias fuera a 1 desde 0,9
> 
> Entrada en BBVA a 8,79, espero no cagarla o que Argentina no me cague más



Yo creo que la preocupación no es Argentina ahora mismo, si no que no se contagie al resto del continente. De todas formas de estas crisis tenemos cada 5-6 años y aquí estamos.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Al IBEX lo que es del IBEX: Esta vez ha sido el mejor canario en la mina y el más listo de la clase.



pensaba que comprabas ::::::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Jo tio, eres un genio.... se te me pareces al primo/hermano del Votin un cojon.



es que alucino que la bolsa baje un dia y se vuelve todo el mundo loco, las acciones han subido del 100-200% casi todas, un 5% de bajada no es nada.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Jo tio, eres un genio.... se te me pareces al primo/hermano del Votin un cojon.




VOTIN era más de fundamentales.

Se fue a Letonia y jamas se supo de él::


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Lo de Argentina era la unica salida posible, no tenian otra opcion, en realidad es una buena noticia. 

Por lo demas la devaluacion de los emergentes hundira a europa en deflacion y el ECB terminara inundando el mercado con mas euros si cabe.


----------



## creative (24 Ene 2014)

Los que estaran cagados, seran los listos de pasar de un plazo fijo a la bolsa y sus dividendos, sin hacer entradas, escalonadas y se me apuras todos los huevos en la misma cesta, yo ya digo que este año el ibex cae un -15% por si exposicion a los bankitos, luego siempre hay valores y valores


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Ene 2014)

Que raro... tesla y anr bajando... normalmente van al contrario.... tengo anr a 6,30 y he piramidado a 5,74... dios bendiga mi cartera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ene 2014)

Señores, les dejo. Voy al gym, Pandoro se viene conmigo y tiene pinta de quedarse unos cuantos días por aquí.
Dejo SL 1796(c) S&P palmando lo que no está escrito.

Al menos ANR me está dando un leve "ojete frescor" (Jato™).

Best wishes.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Ene 2014)

Lo bueno de este hilo : hay gente muy buena, se van.... pero vienen nuevos con buen nivel... GRACIAS


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Desde Uruguay sostienen que la situación comercial con Argentina "está podrida" debido a la crisis por la devaluación del peso - eleconomistaamerica.com.ar


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Los que estaran cagados, seran los listos de pasar de un plazo fijo a la bolsa y sus dividendos, sin hacer entradas, escalonadas y se me apuras todos los huevos en la misma cesta, yo ya digo que este año el ibex cae un -15% por si exposicion a los bankitos, luego siempre hay valores y valores



que pesaos, que el ibex irá a 11200.

luego ahi, si ves por tv que todo va de lujo es momento de vender.

de momento no he visto ninguna campaña de empapelada.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> De todas formas de estas crisis tenemos cada 5-6 años y aquí estamos.



Lo milagroso es que aqui estamos tras 5-6 años ya de crisis. 
Excepto en la bolsa y en los medios afines al poder, yo no veo brotes verdes.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Ene 2014)

Ummmm..... me gustas, tu eres de los de leer entrelineas.





mpbk dijo:


> que pesaos, que el ibex irá a 11200.
> 
> luego ahi, si ves por tv que todo va de lujo es momento de vender.
> 
> de momento no he visto ninguna campaña de empapelada.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo milagroso es que aqui estamos tras 5-6 años ya de crisis.
> Excepto en la bolsa y en los medios afines al poder, yo no veo brotes verdes.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-salta-dolar-y-miran-situacion-argentina.html

se guaniza la región


----------



## gargamelix (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Desde Uruguay sostienen que la situación comercial con Argentina "está podrida" debido a la crisis por la devaluación del peso - eleconomistaamerica.com.ar



Pues les falta un tramo bueno de devaluación aún. Estos dos ya tenían las "relaciones" un poco podridas desde hace tiempo...







Cepo cambiario sólo hay en Venezuela y Argentina en la región, se trata de un movimiento más amplio que de un contagio desde Argentina.


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ummmm..... me gustas, tu eres de los de leer entrelineas.



:XX::XX:
Déjalo, ese aprendiz de troll tiene menos chicha que el jato en el rabo.
(he tenido que leerlo porque lo citáis, arjjjj)

Yo también voy a hacer deporte un rato.
El lunes gap al alza y todo resuelto, volveremos a las 'plusvis latentes' hasta que los leoncios vuelvan a tener hambre.
Esto ya se empieza a parecer a la bolsa de toda la vida, lo de antes no era normal. 


es viernes, esas boobs


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

What lies ahead...:ouch: :cook:


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-01-24/guest-post-how-paper-money-experiment-will-end



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

qué aburrido esta USA hoy. clavado en ese nivel de 1803-1806


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> What lies ahead...:ouch: :cook:
> 
> 
> Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End | Zero Hedge



What should lie ahead...







What will lie ahead








Time flies, Pirate. 
Don't worry about crisis, enjoy your life. The years teach much which the days never knew.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2014)

Está aburrida USA y el foro.... Sonde están los guanosos cachondos??

Quizás es que es viernes y estamos cansados y con todos los SL barridos por Mr Pandoro... 

San Google dice que esto es un Pandoro de Navidad


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El lunes gap al alza y todo resuelto
















No lo veo nada claro....ojalá que voy cargao de san y bkt por lo que por nuestro bien esperemos que así sea:ouch:

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 20:05 ----------

Mira los yankis Tono, entre ayer y lo de hoy, si nada cambia, me recuerda a la época de GUANO. 

GUANO con mayúsculas. De vender en pérdidas y aguantar el chaparrón hasta los 7miles.

Al tiempo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

es el tercer año del presidente.
no guano.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

jojojoj aprendiz de troll me llaman

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 20:15 ----------




politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ummmm..... me gustas, tu eres de los de leer entrelineas.



no te enamores wapetonehhh


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Ene 2014)

A ver como queda la vela diaria de ANR hoy. El mayor volumen de negociación se ha dado hace un rato en 5,91$. Si pinta un martillo será una señal (que no la definitiva...)

12:27:31 $ 5.94 401,600 -> Para ser más exactos.

Me está guiñando un ojo.

La conga de hoy la pongo yo. ::::::


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2014)

Alguien lo comentaba antes de la apertura del SP, pero si, hoy se ha cumplido bastante bien aquello que comentaba Janus sobre que si habia una apertura del 0,7% tendia a doblarse. Hoy el SP ha abierto con un -0,7% y ya vamos por el -1,65%.

S&P por debajo de los 1.800 right now, sexy VIX +21%

Ya podriamos tener 50 dias seguidos asi :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es el tercer año del presidente.
> no guano.



Y año de euroerecciones. El drogui sacara un qe o los que haga falta. 

Por cierto, antes se hablaba de deflación. Deapues de eso ya sabemos lo que viene, y por cierto, es algo que janus ya predijo hace un par de meses. Yo por mi parte ya me hw comprado un soberano y algo de plata física; si hay hiper tendré para alguna emergencia y si al final no siempre me vendrá bien en la jubilación.

Btw gracias al piraton por su consejo, prácticamente le calque la compra.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> A ver como queda la vela diaria de ANR hoy. El mayor volumen de negociación se ha dado hace un rato en 5,91$. Si pinta un martillo será una señal (que no la definitiva...)
> 
> 12:27:31 $ 5.94 401,600 -> Para ser más exactos.
> 
> ...



More Profit Warnings From Big Coal


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2014)

Y grecia?nadie se acuerda de ellos?La deuda ya ronda de nuevo el 170% del pib que es el mismo nivel que en 2011


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Otro dia asi y hago como comenta palusitano vendo casi todo y a ver que pasa... porque igual nos comemos un guano de la ostia solo falta que lq movida de argentina pase a brasil etc...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Hay que tener muchos huevos pero está en el punto exacto


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> More Profit Warnings From Big Coal



Gracias Sarge. Entre lineas leo que son problemas por el mal tiempo, interrupciones en las ventas y que por tanto estas se trasladan a 2014.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> What lies ahead...:ouch: :cook:
> 
> 
> Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End | Zero Hedge
> ...



Excelente aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Me lo he llevado al hilo del Last Call

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anol-y-opciones-a-tomar-105.html#post10835310

*Haced los deberes, último aviso*

Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End | Zero Hedge

*Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End*

*A paper currency system contains the seeds of its own destruction*. The temptation for the monopolist money producer to increase the money supply is almost irresistible. In such a system with a constantly increasing money supply and, as a consequence, constantly increasing prices, it does not make much sense to save in cash to purchase assets later. A better strategy, given this scenario, is to go into debt to purchase assets and pay back the debts later with a devalued currency. Moreover, it makes sense to purchase assets that can later be pledged as collateral to obtain further bank loans. A paper money system leads to excessive debt.

This is especially true of players that can expect that they will be bailed out with newly produced money such as big businesses, banks, and the government.

*We are now in a situation that looks like a dead end for the paper money system*. After the last cycle, governments have bailed out malinvestments in the private sector and boosted their public welfare spending. Deficits and debts skyrocketed. Central banks printed money to buy public debts (or accept them as collateral in loans to the banking system) in unprecedented amounts. Interest rates were cut close to zero. Deficits remain large. No substantial real growth is in sight. At the same time banking systems and other financial players sit on large piles of public debt. A public default would immediately trigger the bankruptcy of the banking sector. Raising interest rates to more realistic levels or selling the assets purchased by the central bank would put into jeopardy the solvency of the banking sector, highly indebted companies, and the government. It looks like even the slowing down of money printing (now called “QE tapering”) could trigger a bankruptcy spiral. A drastic reduction of government spending and deficits does not seem very likely either, given the incentives for politicians in democracies.

So will money printing be a constant with interest rates close to zero until people lose their confidence in the paper currencies? Can the paper money system be maintained or will we necessarily get a hyperinflation sooner or later?

There are at least seven possibilities:

*1. Inflate.* Governments and central banks can simply proceed on the path of inflation and print all the money necessary to bail out the banking system, governments, and other over-indebted agents. This will further increase moral hazard. This option ultimately leads into hyperinflation, thereby eradicating debts. Debtors profit, savers lose. The paper wealth that people have saved over their life time will not be able to assure such a high standard of living as envisioned.

*2. Default on Entitlements.* Governments can improve their financial positions by simply not fulfilling their promises. Governments may, for instance, drastically cut public pensions, social security and unemployment benefits to eliminate deficits and pay down accumulated debts. Many entitlements, that people have planned upon, will prove to be worthless.

*3. Repudiate Debt.* Governments can also default outright on their debts. This leads to losses for banks and insurance companies that have invested the savings of their clients in government bonds. The people see the value of their mutual funds, investment funds, and insurance plummet thereby revealing the already-occurred losses. The default of the government could lead to the collapse of the banking system. The bankruptcy spiral of overindebted agents would be an economic Armageddon. Therefore, politicians until now have done everything to prevent this option from happening.

*4. Financial Repression.* Another way to get out of the debt trap is financial repression. Financial repression is a way of channeling more funds to the government thereby facilitating public debt liquidation. Financial repression may consist of legislation making investment alternatives less attractive or more directly in regulation inducing investors to buy government bonds. Together with real growth and spending cuts, financial repression may work to actually reduce government debt loads.

*5. Pay Off Debt.* The problem of overindebtedness can also be solved through fiscal measures. The idea is to eliminate debts of governments and recapitalize banks through taxation. By reducing overindebtedness, the need for the central bank to keep interest low and to continue printing money is alleviated. The currency could be put on a sounder base again. To achieve this purpose, the government expropriates wealth on a massive scale to pay back government debts. The government simply increases existing tax rates or may employ one-time confiscatory expropriations of wealth. It uses these receipts to pay down its debts and recapitalize banks. Indeed the IMF has recently proposed a one-time 10-percent wealth tax in Europe in order to reduce the high levels of public debts. Large scale cuts in spending could also be employed to pay off debts. After WWII, the US managed to reduce its debt-to-GDP ratio from 130 percent in 1946 to 80 percent in 1952. However, it seems unlikely that such a debt reduction through spending cuts could work again. This time the US does not stand at the end of a successful war. Government spending was cut in half from $118 billion in 1945 to $58 billion in 1947, mostly through cuts in military spending. Similar spending cuts today do not seem likely without leading to massive political resistance and bankruptcies of overindebted agents depending on government spending.

*6. Currency Reform.* There is the option of a full-fledged currency reform including a (partial) default on government debt. This option is also very attractive if one wants to eliminate overindebtedness without engaging in a strong price inflation. It is like pressing the reset button and continuing with a paper money regime. Such a reform worked in Germany after the WWII (after the last war financial repression was not an option) when the old paper money, the Reichsmark, was substituted by a new paper money, the Deutsche Mark. In this case, savers who hold large amounts of the old currency are heavily expropriated, but debt loads for many people will decline.

*7. Bail-in.* There could be a bail-in amounting to a half-way currency reform. In a bail-in, such as occurred in Cyprus, bank creditors (savers) are converted into bank shareholders. Bank debts decrease and equity increases. The money supply is reduced. A bail-in recapitalizes the banking system, and eliminates bad debts at the same time. Equity may increase so much, that a partial default on government bonds would not threaten the stability of the banking system. Savers will suffer losses. For instance, people that invested in life insurances that in turn bought bank liabilities or government bonds will assume losses. As a result the overindebtedness of banks and governments is reduced.

Any of the seven options, or combinations of two or more options, may lie ahead. In any case they will reveal the losses incurred in and end the wealth illusion. *Basically, taxpayers, savers, or currency users are exploited to reduce debts and put the currency on a more stable basis*. A one-time wealth tax, a currency reform or a bail-in are not very popular policy options as they make losses brutally apparent at once. The first option of inflation is much more popular with governments as it hides the costs of the bail out of overindebted agents. However, there is the danger that the inflation at some point gets out of control. And the monopolist money producer does not want to spoil his privilege by a monetary meltdown. Before it gets to the point of a runaway inflation, governments will increasingly ponder the other options as these alternatives could enable a reset of the system.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Ene 2014)

Joder, otra vez has vuelto a acertar... si no me conoces como es que sabes que soy guapeton ???? Nadie de este foro me conoce, y la verdad es que estoy bueno de cojones... siempre aciertas, tienes un don... TE SIGO MAESTRO.




mpbk dijo:


> no te enamores wapetonehhh


----------



## egarenc (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener muchos huevos pero está en el punto exacto


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Dejarle al jato el ibex 







Pirata, podrías tirar unas lineas a e.on y imtech ::


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener muchos huevos pero está en el punto exacto



Tenemos un bonito espejo en Koncorde


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Alguien en wlt?


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Ene 2014)

El SP cayendo un 2% y el Vix subiendo un 27%.::

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 22:21 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alguien en wlt?




Yo las sufro desde hace tiempo, no la miro mucho por no sufrir.::


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

El lunes vamos a morir cienes de veces

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - “El impacto de Argentina en el Ibex es muy escaso, pero el mercado recuerda el efecto tango…”


La Carta de la Bolsa - En Davos se advierte sobre una nueva crisis en Europa este año

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 14:26 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> El lunes vamos a morir cienes de veces
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo creo que no será para tanto al final del día


----------



## Tono (24 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No lo veo nada claro....ojalá que voy cargao de san y bkt por lo que por nuestro bien esperemos que así sea:ouch:Mira los yankis Tono, entre ayer y lo de hoy, si nada cambia, me recuerda a la época de GUANO.
> 
> GUANO con mayúsculas. De vender en pérdidas y aguantar el chaparrón hasta los 7miles.
> 
> Al tiempo



Vengo machacado de correr, no me apetece dar sesudas opiniones, que además no sirven de nada porque Market is Market.

No estamos en la etapa de la quiebra de la banca privada usana ni hay nubarrones en el horizonte que justifiquen un crash. Más bien al contrario, está todo lleno de liquidez.
Opino que esta semana ha habido recogida de beneficios general en las bolsas, los leoncios se lo han llavado calentito como siempre. 
La gente somos idiota, leemos mucho, hacemos AT, sabemos muy bien lo de la opinión contraria, etc. pero al final casi todos hacen lo mismo lo que convierte la caza de gacelas en algo tan sencillo como coger manzanas. Los grandes grupos de inversión calientan, mueven los valores de forma que se ajuste a los AT, dejan que la gente entre y ponga sus SL perfectos... y los leoncios ven los volúmenes que hay dentro y hasta donde lo pueden tirar y se llevan las plusvis gaceleras al bolsillo mediante saltada masiva de SL.

El que quiera entender que entienda, la opinión contraria es hacer lo contrario. Y una de esas cosas es no enseñar las cartas con posiciones cortas y SL porque se le hace todo el trabajo a los grandes trileros (no estoy hablando de intradías y metesacas, si no de jugar a medio/largo plazo)

Hoy he dicho que casi he perdido 5 cifras en mi posición en bolsa con respecto a la semana pasada. Todo es latente, tanto las pérdidas de hoy como las ganacias que tenía. En realidad la mitad de mi posición está en verde ya que la compré en los 9400, cuando tiraron 600 puntos el IBEX abajo el mes pasado... igualito que hoy.

Y si me equivoco, lo de siempre, paciencia y continuar la partida. Un larguista tiene que elegir bien por fundamental sabiendo que lo que compra puede caer un 30-40-50% por el devenir de la bolsa, aunque la empresa tenga beneficios y reparta dividendos. Y el devenir de la bolsa de nuevo la vuelve a subir. Siempre ha sido así.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

WLT

después de un downgrade, justo esa semana después no suele ser la mejor Bertok



Coal Industry Stays On Track To Make A Comeback [Peabody Energy Corporation, Arch Coal Inc, Walter Energy, Inc., Market Vectors-Coal ETF] - Seeking Alpha


Creo que esta media hora maquillaje de 1800


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> WLT
> 
> después de un downgrade, justo esa semana después no suele ser la mejor Bertok
> 
> ...



En un mes la han metido desde 17 hasta casi 11,28.

Tiene muuuuucha deuda. si no consigue refinanciación y nuevas líneas de crédito (o ampliaciones) caerá en bancarrota.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

Hoy el ibex me ha recordado a ucrania....


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

Me troncho, me parto el culo, familiar que me pregunto hace poco de invertir en bolsa.

Yo soltando que no rwcomiebdo nada, pues 15k en acciones del BBVA.

Me parto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

ni reacción ni pollas 
1790 y 15900



y yo comprando a las 5.10 de la tarde arcelor-ence-a3


al menos con acx ya parto con ventaja y al menos los he comprado en mínimos con lo que la oxtia no será tan gorda...


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni reacción ni pollas
> 1790 y 15900



Pues eso cienes y cienes de veces... 
Tonuel yo te invoco! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues eso cienes y cienes de veces...
> Tonuel yo te invoco!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



tonuel estará tomándose un buen whisky


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

El carbón usano ha sido masacrado.

WLT -9%
ANR -6% con un volumen casi el doble de la media diaria
ACI -2,8%

En los 3 casos, las pautas técnicas en el precio está muy estresadas en el muy corto plazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Tono, es que no hace falta una tormenta para que los índices caigan un 20~30%, simplemente retirando las ayudita s de los bancos centrales y ahí lo tienes.

Y si no son nubes negras las posible quiebra de bancos chinos este 31 de enero que baje Darth Vader y lo vea


No corra tanto que le va a dar algo en la cadera.... ::
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me troncho, me parto el culo, familiar que me pregunto hace poco de invertir en bolsa.
> 
> Yo soltando que no rwcomiebdo nada, pues 15k en acciones del BBVA.
> 
> ...



seguramente le sacará pasta.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 22:11 ----------

porque coño compráis si queda caida¿?

al final usa ha cumplido el doble techo, profit aplicado.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

pero queda caída?

o somos largos?

o abres cortos?


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Somos cortilargos como el jato...
Disculpen que ando medio etilizado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ene 2014)

Bueno... Pues por desgracia se ha cumplido mi pronóstico y mi cartera usana se ha devaluado lo que había ganado desde diciembre incluido el rally navideño así que oficialmente estoy en breakeven.
Creo que he cogido buenos valores por fundamentales por lo que pienso que acabarán subiendo todas o casi todas en el largo plazo ante un pepinazo pero no me deja de inquietar la posibilidad de un ostión de los buenos por las más cíclicas que me pueden dejar enganchado una buena temporada pero de momento calma...
Buenas noches y buena suerte ::


----------



## mpbk (24 Ene 2014)

joder que divergencias habia ayer en el dow jones......estoy a medio gas.

unas vacaciones necesito y volver a full.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Amigos, el lunes tenemos guano máximo. Los viejunos vendiendo a saco por indicación de Cava:

*
This selloff is not the big one
Simplemente ha concluido la tendencia alcista*
Comentario de J.L. Cava

Esta vez no pudo ser, los compradores no acudieron a su cita. No estaban ni en la CNBC.

El S&P 500 perforó durante la sesión del viernes el 1.810 y el VIX superó el nivel 15 de forma violenta.

El volumen negociado fue muy elevado y las líneas de “avance/descenso” cayeron con fuerza.

Por lo tanto, debemos concluir que la imposibilidad de superar el 1.850 por parte del S&P 500 y la perforación del 1.810, ha supuesto el agotamiento de la tendencia alcista.

Ahora vamos a considerar como escenario más probable un retroceso hacia el 1.770. En esa zona esperamos un rebote. El siguiente se encuentra en torno a 1.755, donde existe un soporte.


----------



## Topongo (24 Ene 2014)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Bertok, aunque últimamente estoy muy fallón, pienso que walter llega a 10 y alpha a 5, ahora lo subo al blog


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2014)

Topongo yo también ando jodido.... Más de dos litros de cerveza.... Y las horas que son.... Jaja, acabo de ver forexpros y casi me da algo.... Más del 2% de caída.... Joder.... Agarraos el lunes.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, aunque últimamente estoy muy fallón, pienso que walter llega a 10 y alpha a 5, ahora lo subo al blog



No sé por qué pero las veo rompiendo mínimos.

Las voy a comprar a paladas en varios disparos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Published

Blog del SeaMonkey: Carbón!


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Published
> 
> Blog del SeaMonkey: Carbón!



Arch Coal parece un enorme triángulo de continuación de tendencia

Walter está muerta y va directa a quedarse sin liquidez porque no se prevén beneficios en el mejor de los casos hasta 2016.

Alpha Natural Resources ha pedido la alcista y ha hecho un pullback perfecto. Ahora está atrapada en su canal bajista que tiene una pendiente muy interesante.

En cualquier caso, las pautas de precios está muy estresadas en el cortísimo plazo y pueden consumir tiempo hasta el próximo arreón bajista

Pásame una peli paaaayo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2014)

Feel free:

Browse Movie - YTS


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Ene 2014)




----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Feel free:
> 
> Browse Movie - YTS



thanks buddy

[YOUTUBE]hHoMvVE0Oho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hinel (24 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Vengo machacado de correr, no me apetece dar sesudas opiniones, que además no sirven de nada porque Market is Market.
> 
> No estamos en la etapa de la quiebra de la banca privada usana ni hay nubarrones en el horizonte que justifiquen un crash. Más bien al contrario, está todo lleno de liquidez.
> Opino que esta semana ha habido recogida de beneficios general en las bolsas, los leoncios se lo han llavado calentito como siempre.
> ...



Por si las moscas vigile que no esté el VIX por encima de 18 un mesecito seguido... no vaya a ser que le salte un margin call. 
Para lo demás, el bund en 42,7 y el EURJPY por debajo de 40.... Y la volatilidad del Dax por encima de 18. 
Hace meses que no se ven estos niveles a la vez. El miércoles, despues de la Fed, veremos donde están.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Hinel dijo:


> Por si las moscas vigile que no esté el VIX por encima de 18 un mesecito seguido... no vaya a ser que le salte un margin call.
> Para lo demás, el bund en 42,7 y el EURJPY por debajo de 40.... Y la volatilidad del Dax por encima de 18.
> Hace meses que no se ven estos niveles a la vez. El miércoles, despues de la Fed, veremos donde están.



Cuando la volatilidad se dispara así es que estamos en techos o suelos...

por si acaso conviene salir, no creo que sea inmediato, pero conviene estar muy al loro.

por de pronto gap al alza como que lo descartamos para el lunes 


hoy la caída sin Argentina hubiera sido del 1,5% -2% hasta 10.050 como Europa


----------



## Namreir (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cuando la volatilidad se dispara así es que estamos en techos o suelos...
> 
> por si acaso conviene salir, no creo que sea inmediato, pero conviene estar muy al loro.
> 
> ...



Sin Argentina Europa quiza sno hubiese caido.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Sin Argentina Europa quiza sno hubiese caido.



Yo ahora empiezo a ver los 9100 a lo lejos, de camino cerremos algún bujerillo por ahí

Cabe la posibilidad que tiren la bolsa ahora 2 días seguidos a plomo, OJO, como antaño, para presionar a la FED a que no se lleve el tupper al curro.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo ahora empiezo a ver los 9100 a lo lejos, de camino cerremos algún bujerillo por ahí
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad que tiren la bolsa ahora 2 días seguidos a plomo, OJO, como antaño, para presionar a la FED a que no se lleve el tupper al curro.



Dentro de nada le darán a la impresora europea para crear inflación


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo ahora empiezo a ver los 9100 a lo lejos, de camino cerremos algún bujerillo por ahí
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad que tiren la bolsa ahora 2 días seguidos a plomo, OJO, como antaño, para presionar a la FED a que no se lleve el tupper al curro.



Por que el ibex caiga otro 10% van a retrasar el tappering? :: que tiren el dow si quieren, pero no veo q pintamos nosotros 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dentro de nada le darán a la impresora europea para crear inflación



Espero estar ese día dentro de la bolsa


y espero que España este dentro de la UE también


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Espero estar ese día dentro de la bolsa
> 
> 
> y espero que España este dentro de la UE también



Si dan a la impresora, da igual el día que entres porque sera Usa v2, todo arriba incluso codere y sps.

Creo que hay que en general aquí la gente tiene una visión un poco de cocainomano, cuando baja algunos ya ven los 6k y cuando sube los 20k.
Los momentos de bajadas y posteriores subidas es cuando hay que comprar en mi opinión


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por que el ibex caiga otro 10% van a retrasar el tappering? :: que tiren el dow si quieren, pero no veo q pintamos nosotros
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



ya no recordamos esas tardes con tonuel aquí de -5%?

no hace ni 3 años de eso :no:

---------- Post added 24-ene-2014 at 16:55 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si dan a la impresora, da igual el día que entres porque sera Usa v2, todo arriba incluso codere y sps.



Yo no tengo tan claro que la fiesta de la deuda y tú sí y tú no te quedas en Europa haya acabado eh.

Para nada. A medida que Francia se debilite crecerán las tensiones. Saldrá el muerdeactrices a pedir manivela. Alemania dirá nein nein. Y los del norte...

No digo que nos echen, digo que se parta en 2 Europa, lo que antiguamente sería una guerra, ahora se hace con billetes. Y Francia se queda con nosotros, claro está.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (24 Ene 2014)

No olvidemos que en poco tiempor volvemos con el techo de deuda de USANOLANDIA
Se va juntar la tormenta perfecta


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ene 2014)

bueno venga, les invito a cenar, ustedes eligen restaurante

si no han cenado, no lean 

'Hit parade': los 20 peores restaurantes de España >> El Comidista >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, es que no hace falta una tormenta para que los índices caigan un 20~30%, simplemente retirando las ayudita s de los bancos centrales y ahí lo tienes.
> 
> Y si no son nubes negras las posible quiebra de bancos chinos este 31 de enero que baje Darth Vader y lo vea
> 
> ...



Lo mío es trote cochinero . No hay mejor inversión que cuidarse, al resto que le den.

China, como estado y fondo soberano, tiene el dinero por castigo. Ha comprado deuda suficiente usana como para tenerlos agarrados por los cojones lo que queda de siglo. Un crack en su economía crearía un montón de pobreza en un país lleno de pobres ¿que cambiaría?... seguirían teniendo dólares para inundar sus bancos quebrados todas las veces que hiciera falta.



Hinel dijo:


> Por si las moscas vigile que no esté el VIX por encima de 18 un mesecito seguido... no vaya a ser que le salte un margin call.
> Para lo demás, el bund en 42,7 y el EURJPY por debajo de 40.... Y la volatilidad del Dax por encima de 18.
> Hace meses que no se ven estos niveles a la vez. El miércoles, despues de la Fed, veremos donde están.



Bien. Pero no perdamos la perspectiva: vivimos en España. El concepto es el concepto: España, un país en quiebra, rescatado a regañadientes por Europa, que no necesita más que un soplo de aire frío para coger una pulmonía mortal.

Un mini crash búrsatil, una desconfianza en los mercados que suba la prima de riesgo a un 7-8% y... chipriotazo a depósitos y cuentas overnight. El dinero está mejor en la bolsa que directamente al alcance de la mano de la hacienda pública ya que las acciones son un poco más difíciles de confiscar (al menos para los que no tenemos forma de sacar nuestras 4 perras a un paraíso fiscal).

Pero no pasará nada. Todo es un problema de impresora, no hay amenazas nucleares ni cataclismos apocalípticos. Se engrasa la máquina para que imprima a más ritmo y ya está. Ese exceso de dólares ya los comprarán Argentina, Brasil, México, China, Venezuela, los árabes petroleros y toda esa purria de países sodomizados, que se creen muy antiamericanos y sin embargo son sus mejores aliados.


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si dan a la impresora, da igual el día que entres porque sera Usa v2, todo arriba incluso codere y sps.
> 
> Creo que hay que en general aquí la gente tiene una visión un poco de cocainomano, cuando baja algunos ya ven los 6k y cuando sube los 20k.
> Los momentos de bajadas y posteriores subidas es cuando hay que comprar en mi opinión



De momento no ha pasado nada.

Están probando como reacciona el aparato ante el Big One ::::::


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dejarle al jato el ibex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le sirve este que me ha pasado el Sr. Jato haciendo fibinacionismos de esos


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Los titulares empiezan a salir en USA:

Dow suffers worst week since 2011 - Jan. 24, 2014


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Tono el mercado es así,al fin y al cabo lo de argentina era algo que se podía preveer,el mercado es maniaco-depresivo. Lo importante es saber que se compra y a que precios. Ademas con algunas has sabido aguantar muy bien como con Bayer.Si un negocio es bueno y sigue funcionando el mercado termina poniendolo a su valor.

No es lo mismo comerse un mercado bajista con bbva a 9 que con telefónica a 11,50

Min 15:30

[YOUTUBE]pyLt_927Jy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Ene 2014)

nada fuera de lo normal
titulares de los periolistos de alli para despistar


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Hombre, la mayor caída en 3 años y no se inmuta nadie... por eso digo que igual tienen que tirarla 2 días a saco para que crear un poco de pánico antes de la reu de la new jewish


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los titulares empiezan a salir en USA:
> 
> Dow suffers worst week since 2011 - Jan. 24, 2014



Sobre China 
¿en serio creéis que un país puede crecer al 10% ad infinitum?
-10% significa duplicar la economía del pais mas grande del mundo cada 7 años , pero es que la gente se lleva las manos a la cabeza porque crezcan al 7%-8% ¿Nos hemos vuelto locos? 
-Al 7% es duplicar la economía cada 10 años

Min 2:40 y min 4:00

[YOUTUBE]zlEcDKmwaKs[/YOUTUBE]

me preocupan mas algunos países de sudamerica, europa,japon, y puede que algo usa pero como janus ha dicho en varias ocasiones son los dueños del casino, y ya saben el que reparte se lleva la mejor parte

Min 10


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

y desaparecer el 75% de la construcción de un 20% que era el PIB, y sigue creciendo? 


Les voy a poner 2 links interesantes:

1- Cómo se construiran las viviendas en el futuro:
Flight Assembled Architecture by Gramazio & Kohler and Raffaello d

2- Robots insectos:
Tiny robotic insect takes flight

En estos drones y en las malditas Oculus está el negocio.


----------



## erpako (25 Ene 2014)

A muchos parece que se le olvida que la economía esta globalizada. Si China no crece lo suficiente, Latinoamérica se para. Argentina su principal cliente es, sí China ( como Brasil). Si Latinoamérica se para, Europa, y especialmente la del sur se para con una montaña de deuda a cuesta ( veo asomar la primita).

Japón depende mucho de China y toda Asia de sus exportaciones a Europa.

Y ¿Quién comprará la deuda usana, si no lo hacen principalmente los asiáticos?.

Y todo ello envuelto en una montaña de deuda impagable. 

Y para los que piensen que el remedio es la hiperinflación, mediante la monetización de deuda, que no olviden que recursos escasos como el crudo y metales se dispararían, ocasionando un nuevo '73 en los países más avanzados con shock en costos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Y porque no hay uno sin dos aquí viene el señor pajarito


http://www.eleconomistaamerica.com/...compras-en-Internet-a-300-dolares-al-ano.html

El tridente sudamericano es de cuidado, Argentina,Venezuela y Brasil.

En serio bajaros la gaceta bolivariana.Este maduro yo no se que mete, pero debe ser droga dura.Las compañías aéreas van a tener que solicitar vía formulario las divisas extranjeras que sean necesarias para el negocio


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo tener 1-2 acciones que una cartera de 10-20 valores bien diversificada,la volatilidad no es la misma.A mi no me preocupa que una accion caiga,ahora si cae el negocio por debajo de mi margen de seguridad ahi si que me empiezo a preocupar.



Aquí hemos venido a forrarnos, ya es suficientemente difícil encontrar una acción para hacer x10 en un año o dos, como para encontrar 10 o 20 y además bien diversificadas... :no:


----------



## xavigomis (25 Ene 2014)

Ponzi... 
como ves la cartera que me está quedando: 

29k TEF
28k Alstom
10,5k PT
10k Suedzucker
4,5k Imtech


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Espero que estéis preparados para el guano que viene en el Ibex. Próxima parada 9.800.
> Que os vaya bien, ya os he animado un poco el hilo,jeje.



Pues por lo que he visto parece ser que no estábais preparados para el guano que venía, que conste que yo he intentado avisar.
Os voy a dejar un regalo para el que quiera intentar recuperar o ganar unos euros, porque tal y como está el panorama se hace dificil poder escoger alguna acción con potencial de subida.
Apuntad *ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS*(ARIA).
Es la última que aconsejé en mi foro y hoy ha tenido un buen comportamiento, si os fijáis en la gráfica aún le queda una buena subida para cerrar el gap a la baja que tuvo en su día.
Venga, sed felices.


----------



## Namreir (25 Ene 2014)

Se masca la tragedia.


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Tono el mercado es así,al fin y al cabo lo de argentina era algo que se podía preveer,el mercado es maniaco-depresivo. Lo importante es saber que se compra y a que precios. Ademas con algunas has sabido aguantar muy bien como con Bayer.Si un negocio es bueno y sigue funcionando el mercado termina poniendolo a su valor.
> 
> No es lo mismo comerse un mercado bajista con bbva a 9 que con telefónica a 11,50
> 
> ...




Bayer es una inversión pasada. He apostado por otras cosas. Acabo de darme cuenta de que después del batacazo de esta semana en términos de inversión anual estoy en un 19,5% de beneficios, un 2% más que hace 20 días. Vaya problemón haber perdido un 7% de 'plusvis latentes'.

Me ha gustado el vídeo, lo recomiendo, ese gestor piensa igual que yo. Para invertir sólo hace falta sentido común y tranquilidad. Los dientes de sierra del mercado son mareas en las que se ahogan la mayor parte de los inversores porque se ponen nerviosos, se meten en un lado, se salen de otro, se vuelven a meter... y se olvidan de nadar en la dirección correcta.

No estamos en un mercado bajista, la bajada y nerviosismo de estos días es algo provocado para una recogida de beneficios, la correción castigadora que aplican los leoncios cuando más les interesa. 
La burbuja de las bolsas no se ha expandido tanto que el crash es inevitable. Más bien toda la economía mundial está en una fase inicial de corrección, después del ostiazo de Lehman, donde las subidas son más bien tímidas por mucha verticalidad que aparezca en los gráficos. 
Hay que mantener una perspectiva real:

- El SP ya estaba en los 1500 puntos en el año 2000. Una subida de 300 puntos en 14 años no es precisamente una gran burbuja (comparémoslo con el crecimiento de la deuda española en al año 2000 y la de hoy, eso sí es una burbuja). Si se tiene en cuenta la inflación de estos 14 años...se queda en nada 

- El IBEX todavía en unos renqueantes 10.000 después de haber tocado los 16000 en el 2007. Si se tiene en cuenta la inflación se puede decir que el IBEX no vale la mitad de hace 7 años todavía.

¿dónde están esas montruosas burbujas de la bolsa?

El problema real es la deuda de los países. Eso sí que es una burbuja. Sobre todo la de los países que nunca la podrán pagar y quien sufre son los habitantes, quemados a impuestos y a quienes se le restringen sus derechos de bienestar. A los mercados eso se la suda, por un tema tan sencillo como la supervivencia darwinista, los débiles mueren y los fuertes salen fortalecidos.

Un inversor que cobre un 5-6-8% de dividendos sobre su capital invertido (independientemente de lo que cotice el valor, que no es más que un estado temporal hasta que se vende), está a salvo de todas estas correcciones alocadas de la bolsa.
Estar seguro en bolsa y no perder es algo tan fácil, o tan difícil, como saber elegir aquellos valores que no se hundirán por sus fundamentales en tu plazo previsto de inversión y que te aseguran un rendimiento superior a la inflación en ese plazo.
El resto, lo que puede subir el valor según los ciclos del mercado, es un extra añadido.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues por lo que he visto parece ser que no estábais preparados para el guano que venía, que conste que yo he intentado avisar.
> Os voy a dejar un regalo para el que quiera intentar recuperar o ganar unos euros, porque tal y como está el panorama se hace dificil poder escoger alguna acción con potencial de subida.
> Apuntad *ARIAD PHARMACEUTICALS*(ARIA).
> Es la última que aconsejé en mi foro y hoy ha tenido un buen comportamiento, si os fijáis en la gráfica aún le queda una buena subida para cerrar el gap a la baja que tuvo en su día.
> Venga, sed felices.



Depeche en este jilo recomendando ARIAD... Y yo que pensaba que ya lo había visto todo...

¿Cambiamos yate por Lamborghini?


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

Pecata, que santa paciencia hay que tener con estos, que uno ya no sabe si son tontos a las 3 o troles o retrasados mentales que se creen sus propias mentiras.
Ignorando a depeche, a mpkb, al jato y a zetaparo el hilo gana mucho en calidad... pero pierde en diversión :XX::XX:

no quiero ser elitista, los bufones también son necesarios


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2014)

Yo al jato ya le tengo incluso afecto. Otros vendrán que bueno te harán. 

¿Por qué me sale un anuncio de Porsche Cayenne en esta página? ¿es una señal? ¿gap al alza para el lunes?


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo al jato ya le tengo incluso afecto. Otros vendrán que bueno te harán.
> 
> ¿Por qué me sale un anuncio de Porsche Cayenne en esta página? ¿es una señal? ¿gap al alza para el lunes?



juas, mira lo que sale a mí ¿estaré embarazado? 







coincido con que el jato es tan adorable como odioso


----------



## Misterio (25 Ene 2014)

> Análisis técnico:
> 
> Actualmente, el Ibex35 se encuentra sin resistencias importantes hasta niveles de 11.170 puntos, máximos de 2011, mientras que la zona de los 11.000 puntos constituye una resistencia psicológica importante.
> En gráfico diario se verifica alguna sobrecompra (RSI por encima de 70 puntos) lo cual podría indicar una corrección técnica en el selectivo, corrección que sería perfectamente normal después de una subida de casi el 14% desde mediados de diciembre de 2013. Esta corrección, sin embargo, no debe ser demasiado profunda, ya que el próximo soporte se sitúa alrededor de los 10.246 puntos (el 23,60% de Fibonacci). Si el Ibex35 rompiera este soporte podría encaminarse hasta niveles de 10.049 puntos, correspondientes al 38,20% de Fibonacci (aunque es una situación menos probable).




El artículo es de hoy...


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Asi es Tono,sentido comun y tranquilidad.En la bolsa siempre habra volatilidad porque al fin y al cabo todos los que compran y venden son humanos, el mercado traslada todas nuestras filias mas profundas (codicia y miedo).No es lo mismo comprar ibe a 4,5 que esta por debajo de su precio en libros(debe rondar 5,3-5,5) que bbva a 9, para superar al mercado hay que ver el trasfondo,donde se entra y a que precios.Ibe aunque tiene a un pesimo gestor la realidad es que esos activos valen un dinero y aunque la rentabilidad del capital empleado es baja la historia nos dice que quien quiere determinados activos en este sector tiene que soltar la billetera.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 09:46 ----------




xavigomis dijo:


> Ponzi...
> como ves la cartera que me está quedando:
> 
> 29k TEF
> ...



Puede que sea un poco volatil.Alstom e imtech estan reestructurandose y PT esta pendiente de una fusion con Oi.De alstom yo no comprendo todo su balance,igual en esa has metido mucho.Las cinco aunque tienen sus incertidumbres la realidad es que estan cotizando como minimo a la mitad o tercera parte de sus maximos historicos


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, recuerda lo que escribí hace dos días de BME
en comparación anual

Octubre: 30% más de ingresos
Noviembre: 59% más
Diciembre: 5,5% más (pero hubo menos sesiones)
Enero: probablemente un 30%

Y no es coyuntural, la bolsa crece y el número de inversores también. Internet es una puerta inmensa para operar que cada vez atrae más gente. 
A 28,5 que está ahora (mardita sea mi suerte que entré a 30,5) es un chollo


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya no recordamos esas tardes con tonuel aquí de -5%?
> 
> no hace ni 3 años de eso



Mire mi fecha de ingreso, y yo en bolsa apenas llevo un año. La verdad es que agradecería enlace a alguno de esos días épicos. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 10:00 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Los titulares empiezan a salir en USA:
> 
> Dow suffers worst week since 2011 - Jan. 24, 2014



No hay duda, es momento de comprar 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, recuerda lo que escribí hace dos días de BME
> en comparación anual
> 
> Octubre: 30% más de ingresos
> ...



Es uno de los negocios mas rentables del ibex,apenas necesita capital empleado, por eso mismo yo creo que deberia recomprar acciones.Por debajo de 20 por mucho que baje el negocio hay margen de sobra,incluso para el peor escenario posible,por encima de 30 el precio estaria justificado solo si la negociacion vuelve a niveles de precrisis.BME es ciclica,para lo bueno y lo malo.No tienen nada que ver los ingresos de 2006 con los de 2012,


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2014)

erpako dijo:


> A muchos parece que se le olvida que la economía esta globalizada. Si China no crece lo suficiente, Latinoamérica se para. Argentina su principal cliente es, sí China ( como Brasil). Si Latinoamérica se para, Europa, y especialmente la del sur se para con una montaña de deuda a cuesta ( veo asomar la primita).
> 
> Japón depende mucho de China y toda Asia de sus exportaciones a Europa.
> 
> ...



En una palabra, que con el móvil cuesta escribir: fracking.

Y si aquí tuviéramos gobiernos competentes, con las renovables el brent nos la pelaria en 8-10 años

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (25 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, recuerda lo que escribí hace dos días de BME
> en comparación anual
> 
> Octubre: 30% más de ingresos
> ...



Entonces RT4 habría que tenerla en cuenta también, ademas ING opera a traves de RT4. Este fin de semana miro el gráfico.

Respecto al troll. Después de toda mierda que soltó sobre los burbujeros he de suponer que se ha cansado de hablar con sus multinicks en su foro y viene otra vez por aquí para cazar nuevas víctimas.


----------



## Dotierr (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> No digo que nos echen, digo que se parta en 2 Europa, lo que antiguamente sería una guerra, ahora se hace con billetes. Y Francia se queda con nosotros, claro está.



Yo también pienso que nos encaminamos a ello, a una Europa con dos "euros", ¿qué impacto tendría eso en las Bolsas?


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2014)

Dotierr dijo:


> Yo también pienso que nos encaminamos a ello, a una Europa con dos "euros", ¿qué impacto tendría eso en las Bolsas?



Inflación bestial para Expaña.

Hablamos de eso en el hilo del Bono y "esto es todo amigos" es el principal defensor de esta idea


----------



## Chila (25 Ene 2014)

Muy interesantes lass reflexiones mañaneras.
Desde luego ayer fue un día duro, pero el entorno sigue siendo alcista, y la recuperación en Europa y USA va a ocurrir.
Eso sí, a través de inflación, y de desinvertir en los brics, salvo China probablemnte.

Y como dice Tono, yo sigo en verde. Eso sí, 2 días más como el de ayer, y cunde el pánico.

Y ahora me voy a ver un partido de fútbol de benjamines. Pelotón auténtico y no la basura mercantil de primera división.
Abrazos a todos, menos alguno que no lo merece, y sabéis todos quién.


----------



## mpbk (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya no recordamos esas tardes con tonuel aquí de -5%?
> 
> no hace ni 3 años de eso :no:
> 
> ...



corre ve a pedirselo a la merkel.


joder el nivel del foro está por los suelos,.....no nos hemos enterado que en verano de 2012 se prorrogó el euro por 15 años?


----------



## Namreir (25 Ene 2014)

No os hagais pajas, no habra una europa con dos euros, habra una europa menos pobre y una europa mas pobre. Nosotros estamos en el segundo grupo.

Y el consumo electrico vuelve a bajar en enero.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 10:34 ----------

La produccion industrial se esta desplomando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2014)

Y la inversión de bienes de equipo...¿No es ese un indicador adelantado?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2014)

Odio ser un AW entre otras cosas porque ya hay muchos en este hilo :XX: y no me gusta citarme a mí mismo, pero ayer puse esto:



Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, antes se hablaba de deflación. Deapues de eso ya sabemos lo que viene, y por cierto, es algo que janus ya predijo hace un par de meses. Yo por mi parte ya me hw comprado un soberano y algo de plata física; si hay hiper tendré para alguna emergencia y si al final no siempre me vendrá bien en la jubilación.



Pero hoy uno lee esto en el foro, y claro...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/500881-se-bate-record-de-retirada-de-oro-dia-de-camara-acorazada-de-jpmorgan.html

A este respecto, ayer me dejé pendiente poner enlace a un hilo de Janus; supongo que la mayoría lo leyó en su día pero conviene repasarlo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/488540-mad-max-plan-cruel-reflexion-de-que-vez-tambien-diferente.html


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2014)

Recomiendan un mínimo del 5% de la cartera en metales preciosos. Luego ya a gusto de cada uno...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Lo que importa:
Futuros del Dow, han visto? :8::8:



Bueno. Ariad ha subido 35% en 2 días, incluso iba la primera en el after.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Lo que importa:
> Futuros del Dow, han visto? :8::8:
> 
> 
> ...



No los he visto, qué pasa ? Rebote ?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No los he visto, qué pasa ? Rebote ?









Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Ene 2014)

Yo soy de la opinión de Tono. Esto no puede ser un continuo subir y subir sin descanso en las bolsas pero si que nos queda claro que estamos en tendencia alcista.

Son dientes de sierra y yo apuesto por que las bolsas seguiran subiendo.

Ante tal opinión y siendo coherente con ella sigo con una orden de compra de natra puesta hace 2,3 semanas si llega a los 2,22e., otra en ferrovial si baja a los 4e, biosearch si llega a los 0,75 y por último aumentaría mi exposición a San si llega a 6,15.

Las bme me tientan pero el haberlas vendido a 20, comprarlas a 28 me jod... un huev...


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney



Joder, se me va a indigestar el desayuno.... Esto va a ser guano del bueno..... Yo vendo en la apertura si se confirma el rojo... 

Estoy de acuerdo con Tono, pero en lo que no puedo seguirle es en lo que dice el de aguantar un 30% abajo.... Ya que yo no voy a largo....

Vaya escabechina.... De gacela


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de Tono. Esto no puede ser un continuo subir y subir sin descanso en las bolsas pero si que nos queda claro que estamos en tendencia alcista.
> 
> Son dientes de sierra y yo apuesto por que las bolsas seguiran subiendo.
> 
> ...



natra 2,25 se quedó
la tenía metida y la cancelé

toca revisar esta tarde la lista


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> natra 2,25 se quedó
> la tenía metida y la cancelé
> 
> toca revisar esta tarde la lista



Natra es una compañía que fabrica chocolates para las grandes superficies mayoritariamente a traves de marcas blancas. Está muy extendida en Europa y recientemente ha iniciado un proyecto de introducirse en EEUU. Su punto débil es una deuda todavía elevada aunque refinanciada a largo plazo. No es una compañía para esperar una gran tendencia alcista a largo plazo porque su crecimiento es más bien modesto en un mercado muy maduro.

Porque le veis tanto potencial???


----------



## mpbk (25 Ene 2014)

un dia la bolsa baja un 3% y ya hay pánico.....pena, penita pena.

la bolsa española sigue muy alcista, está corrigiendo coño, santander a 7,3 y ibex a 11200.

y la banca mediana buenas subidas, pop,sab,.....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Premarket Stock Trading - CNNMoney



Estoy en el móvil y no lo veo muy bien pero, los futuros cotizan durante el fin de semana? si es que no, como creo, esto sería el after del viernes, y para ver como sienta el fin de semana habría que esperar al pre del lunes.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia la bolsa baja un 3% y ya hay pánico.....pena, penita pena.
> 
> la bolsa española sigue muy alcista, está corrigiendo coño, santander a 7,3 y ibex a 11200.
> 
> y la banca mediana buenas subidas, pop,sab,.....




Mira que eres trollaco de las cavernas, pero tienes toda la razon del mundo. En mi humildisima opinion, como no rebotemos el lunes vamos a ver los 96xx. Y aun visitando ese nivel seguiriamos siendo alcistah.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

CAVA tranquiliza a los viejunos


Esta vez no pudo ser, los compradores no acudieron a su cita. No estaban ni en la CNBC.

El S&P 500 perforó durante la sesión del viernes el 1.810 y el VIX superó el nivel 15 de forma violenta.

El volumen negociado fue muy elevado, algo más del doble de la media de las diez últimas sesiones, y las líneas de “avance/descenso” cayeron con fuerza.

Por lo tanto, debemos concluir que la imposibilidad de superar el 1.850 por parte del S&P 500 y la perforación del 1.810, ha supuesto el agotamiento de la tendencia alcista. Es evidente que con la caída del viernes se ha provocado un fuerte daño, cuya reparación exigirá tiempo. La excusa: la fuerte caída de la lira turca y del peso argentino.

El hecho de que el S&P 500 haya perforado el 1.810 a nivel de precio de cierre, asi como la media de 50 sesiones, y de que el VIX haya cerrado en 18, tras subir cerca de un 31,7%, revela que los bajistas han tomado el control y que se ha iniciado el desarrollo de un significativo tramo a la baja.

Ahora vamos a considerar como escenario más probable un retroceso hacia el 1.770. En esa zona esperamos un rebote. El siguiente se encuentra en torno a 1.755, donde existe un soporte significativo.

*Ahora bien, a muy corto plazo, y teniendo en cuenta que el viernes se produjo un 90% “down day”, vamos a considerar como escenario más probable un rebote para el lunes. Además, este rebote podría verse favorecido por dos circunstancias: porque es probable que el viernes se acumularan las ventas por el temor a que durante el fin de semana algunos países ajusten la cotización de sus monedas, y la segunda es que nos encontramos en el final del mes de enero, y los cuidadores y los gestores de fondos harán todo lo que puedan para que el cierre del mes se haga a precios superiores a los del cierre del viernes.*

El antiguo soporte de la zona 1.810 debería actuar ahora como una fuerte resistencia. Y, por lo tanto, vamos a considerar que mientras el S&P 500 se mantenga por debajo de 1.810, la tendencia de corto plazo será bajista.

*Lo más probable es que el IBEX abra el lunes en torno a 9.790.* *Es probable que el IBEX trate de encontrar un soporte en la zona 9.750-9.700, y que los gestores y los cuidadores traten de cerrar el mes en torno a 10.000.*

---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 07:21 ----------

una pregunta, por si alguien tiene:

entre Norbolsa y Renta 4, ya que el precio es similar, porque lo que te quita uno por un lado te lo pone por otro, cuál es mejor por operativa y software?


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Bestinver acaba de publicar la carta trimestral a sus clientes, no se en que parte de la pagina publica están las cartas así que siento no poder ponerla. 
Creo que es de las cartas mas sinceras que he visto,reconocen que les esta costando crear valor (sobre todo en españa) y que determinados negocios ciclicos ya estan empezando a cotizar a precios muy ajustados (lease banca...). Es llamativo que el fondo ibérico tenga una liquidez del 14%, máximos históricos.

Cosas a resaltar

-Están compensando negocios de la calidad de schindler,bmw y exor con otros de menor calidad o que no son lideres pero a mejores precios (morrison,tesco..)
-A pesar de obtener *una rentabilidad del 31%* son conscientes de que podían haber conseguido mas, la humildad de esta gente es impresionante
-Bajan la valoración de PT por la fusion que esta a punto de caer asi como un poco la de Telefonica y Arcelor.

Lo que si he encontrado en la web es la ultima noticia que han publicado

Un ejemplo claro de porque un fondo bien gestionado siempre sera mejor que un particular

Bestinver arranca de las garras del fisco galo los dividendos 'expoliados' a sus fondos - Noticias de Mercados

---------- Post added 25-ene-2014 at 15:40 ----------

El análisis esta muy interesante...Señores PURO SENTIDO COMUN

[YOUTUBE]qFglTXkfjqk[/YOUTUBE]

Mientras España siga intervenida por las subvenciones, los inversores irán a otro país - Noticias de Economía


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Un link interesante para los que usamos indicadores:

Catarata de Ideas de Quique: Más Valor Añadido

Hola Blai,

Como dices muchas veces, una de las cosas buenas de internet es la inteligencia colectiva, y cómo entre todos sacamos diferentes puntos de vista.

Quería enseñarte cómo tengo implementadas tus herramientas en mis gráficos. Es una manera diferente de mostrar lo mismo, pero a lo mejor a alguien le sirve, a mí sí. 







e pongo el ejemplo reciente de Enagás.
Mi gráfico tiene mil cosas, pero no te asustes, ese es un gráfico donde voy "probando" ideas.
Lo principal (de arriba a abajo):

1er gráfico: Precio con MM200 (clásico)

2º gráfico:
- *Ichimoku*. Me encanta. Aquí, en vez de el precio en velas, lo pinto en línea, me aclara la mente. Y aquí viene lo bueno.

- El gran truco es que la línea de precio es verde o roja, dependiendo de Vigía!
Es decir si Vigía está por debajo de 0, es rojo, y por encima pinta la línea de precio de verde. De esta manera, tengo la visión de la tendencia de Ichimoku, y al mismo tiempo me marca posibles giros o swings con Vigía. A mí me da muy buenas señales para "reentrar" a favor de la tendencia.

- Otro detalle, fíjate, es una especie de "mancha" marrón. Funciona como Atlas. En realidad viene del CBK, y es la intersección de Bollinger con Keltner. He ocultado todo, menos ese area de intersección.
Estas "manchas" sobre el precio funcionan casi igual que Atlas, y lo mejor de todo... la experiencia me ha enseñado un patrón. Mientras que Atlas dice que "algo va a pasar", la experiencia con estas manchas es que el movimiento "suele" ser hacia el lado contrario! Remarco lo de "suele". Es como si el precio se apoyase en esas manchas, para luego rebotar. A mí me funciona, pero ya te digo es un patrón, no siempre se cumple, pero sí muuuuchas veces.

Más abajo están Vigía, Konkorde, y debajo de Konkorde hay un pequeño histograma "a lo" Atlas, que te alerta del patrón Espejo. Esto ayuda para que a mi vista cansada no se le pase ese patrón.

Debajo ya son experimentos que me entretengo estudiando:
- Volumen pintado según patrones.
- Fractal Dimension Index, que Cárpatos habla bien de él.
- Repulsión, que Cárpatos también le gusta y por eso lo estoy mirando últimamente.
- Histograma que muestra dojis Heiken Ashi y cambios en Vigia.
- ATR con media móvil para controlar volatilidad.
- Heiken Ashi con media móvil de Hull (100). Superpuesto están unas resistencias/soportes que se fijan al cruzar el precio la nube de Ichimoku.

Perdona el rollo. Lo principal era contarte mi idea del precio coloreado según Vigía, y la idea de las "manchas" de CBK, que funcionan como Atlas y dan además una posible dirección del precio.

Después de todo lo que tú compartes, me apetecía corresponderte con mi humilde (aunque saturada ;-) ) visión de tus herramientas.

Gracias por tu labor y actitud.
Muchas gracias.

Un muy cordial saludo,

Quique


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Para esta tarde

Instituto Juan de Mariana: Conferencia: Los errores ms comunes que nos convierten en peores inversores


----------



## Tono (25 Ene 2014)

Lo copia de Bolsa canaria, por la guasa que se gastan explicando las cosas.

*Majo y limpio*

_*Sesión aciaga en la renta variable global en general y en España en particular, menos mal que avisaron con una semana de antelación ….si hasta la TV hablaba de lo bien que van las bolsas y lo mucho que ganaban ahora los inversores ...

Han dejado al IBEX a precios del día de Reyes pero técnicamente un primor oiga …*_







BolsaCanaria .info | Majo y limpio


y aquí añado yo: cuando el ataque es técnico, no os preocupéis buscando motivos fundamentales... de la misma forma que cuando hacéis la inversion por AT tampoco os interesan.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo copia de Bolsa canaria, por la guasa que se gastan explicando las cosas.
> 
> *Majo y limpio*
> 
> ...



A cp los fundamentales aunque ayudan la realidad es que no valen para nada,simplemente porque no se pueden predecir las emosiones.El AF es solo para el lp....No me ha quedado claro,el jalapeño dijo que venia hoy a la conferencia no??


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

si inclinamos un poquito más esa línea roja, por debajo de lo que sería la clavícula de ese hombro izquierdo, aún queda un poco más abajo


----------



## egarenc (25 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A cp los fundamentales aunque ayudan la realidad es que no valen para nada,simplemente porque no se pueden predecir las emosiones.El AF es solo para el lp....No me ha quedado claro,el jalapeño dijo que venia hoy a la conferencia no??



llévate una videocamara y aluego nos lo cuelgas :rolleye:


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Natra es una compañía que fabrica chocolates para las grandes superficies mayoritariamente a traves de marcas blancas. Está muy extendida en Europa y recientemente ha iniciado un proyecto de introducirse en EEUU. Su punto débil es una deuda todavía elevada aunque refinanciada a largo plazo. No es una compañía para esperar una gran tendencia alcista a largo plazo porque su crecimiento es más bien modesto en un mercado muy maduro.
> 
> Porque le veis tanto potencial???



Hogos antes que celebro. A.T.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Hogos antes que celebro. A.T.



Mira quien compra y quien vende, en el mensual no veo ninguna mano fuerte.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Ene 2014)

y el lunes que... toca recuperaciono seguimos cuesta abajo y sin frenos?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mira quien compra y quien vende, en el mensual no veo ninguna mano fuerte.



realmente no es garantía de subir.

toca esperar. puede caer 2.10 o escapar


----------



## mpbk (25 Ene 2014)

yo ya estoy a la espera de cargar rumbo a 11200.


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> realmente no es garantía de subir.
> 
> toca esperar. puede caer 2.10 o escapar



En velas diarias me da entrada a esos 2.22e. tocando canal ascendente.


----------



## decloban (25 Ene 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En velas diarias me da entrada a esos 2.22e. tocando canal ascendente.



A mi me marca que puede llegar a tocar los 2,12. Si tuviese que apostar diría que el cierre próximo semanal es en rojo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

Esta la conferencia a tope.Supongo que subiran el video


----------



## Roninn (25 Ene 2014)

Futuros SP -2,31% 1.782 

Down, down, down to goblin town.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Ene 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Futuros SP -2,31% 1.782
> 
> Down, down, down to goblin town.



Menudo lunes guanoso nos espera. :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (25 Ene 2014)

Que esperais para el lunes, guano del bueno o apertura roja para terminar color espinaca.


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo ya estoy a la espera de cargar rumbo a 11200.



Los 9800 aprox, son el 61,80% del nivel fibo desde maximos 2010 y minimos 2012, que tan bien han estado funcionando hasta ahora. Viendo los indicadores en barras de 1hora el lunes creo que empezara guanoso y terminara remontando a mitad sesion o el martes para irnos durante los proximos dias al menos a los 10700


----------



## Namreir (25 Ene 2014)

Delirante:



> La venta de electrodómesticos también sintió el impacto de la devaluación. Según vendedores de diferentes comercios en el centro de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, los precios subieron un 20% en los últimos dos días mientras que las ventas se multiplicaron.
> 
> *Tanto los automóviles como los electrodomésticos se han convertido en reservas de valor para los argentinos*, que buscan resguardarse de la depreciación del peso.



Ventas de autos se paralizan en Argentina por alza del dólar | El Comercio Perú


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que esperais para el lunes, guano del bueno o apertura roja para terminar color espinaca.




Espero GP

Guano Premium::


----------



## guanobursatil (25 Ene 2014)

http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/e...ito-los-depositos-de-sus-clientes/25/01/2014/


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Ene 2014)

Acabo de salir de la charla de Javier Ruiz. Grande el tipo, sensato y sencillo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2014)

.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2014)

Banca Europea kaput!

http://www.zerohedge.com/node/477469

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Banca Europea kaput!
> 
> Eurozone Funding Shortfall Rises To Over $4 Trillion, Increases By More Than $500 Billion In A Year | Zero Hedge
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Se esta jugando con fuego.

La ola deflacionaria debe ser terrorífica porque llevan 5 años inyectando a lo bestia


----------



## mpbk (25 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Espero GP
> 
> Guano Premium::



veremos si vamos a tapar el gap y se gira....como siempre ya avisaré dónde hay que entrar rumbo a 11200......

1500 pips no estaria mal eh,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se esta jugando con fuego.
> 
> La ola deflacionaria debe ser terrorífica porque llevan 5 años inyectando a lo bestia



Estoloarreglamosentretodos.com. ......LOL

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (26 Ene 2014)

Up...y cinco estrellas:fiufiu:









---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 01:16 ----------

se me había olvidado dar al stars mientras bscaba tits:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2014)

El nivel de los gestores de metavalor es impresionante,son muy buenos.El video lo subiran como en un mes


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que esperais para el lunes, guano del bueno o apertura roja para terminar color espinaca.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2014)

musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.

afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.

Up!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]LXDgv329N54[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tiD_4zyteV4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mtnSAphbuYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2014)

Mucha suerte por usa Janus, no te olvides de nosotros. En la conferencia preguntaron por Penney.


----------



## Cantor (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my trip



pues mucha suerte Janus (aunque solo irte ya lo es :. Es por SFO o por LA? supongo que SFO, una ciudad muy chula


----------



## kuroi (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!



Good luck in your new trip !!!!!!


----------



## amago45 (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!



Mucha suerte. Espero que tenga un buén sismógrafo 8:
Disfrute


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

Vamos rasfa!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!



Suerte maestro. Espero que no se olvide de las.pobres gacelas hispanistanies que deja atrás.

También espero que se acuerde de pactar con algún amigo o familiar que le manden un buen cargamento mensual de jamón, vino y queso de la tierra. 

Cheers!

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!




LLévame contigo :´´(

Búscame curro por allí, me sirve desde stripper a weather forecaster o de secudario en la industria del cine porno californiana (not gay, please... though I might consider it, it depends on $ ienso 

...incluso podría hacer el striptease bailando la muiñeira mientras hablo de los torneidos en el forecast

Your die is cast.
Good luck dude.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena y buena decisión.

No dejes de visitar Sacramento, una maravillosa ciudad, ni los alrededores de hunTington beach.

LA ya tiende al madmax evitalo.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

siempre se van los mejores y tal...



California biches


----------



## Montegrifo (26 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena janus por esa oportunidad. Queremos luz y taquígrafos  ya sabe como somos, si hay mad max usano antes que por aquí de la januseñal


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> Up!!!!!



Felicidades Janus, llevabas tiempo buscando este movimiento y por fin ha salido.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (26 Ene 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Enero 2014 El principio de algún fin....Bienvenid...*

Mucha suerte en su aventura americana, Janus. Alguien con descaro y capacidad como usted se puede comer el mundo, no se olvide de nosotros y pásese a contarnos cómo lo hace.


----------



## paulistano (26 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena Janus, los states deben ser otro mundo... Seguro te va bien.... Animo!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Pedro (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien .............



Pues que tengas mucha suerte en tu nueva etapa.


----------



## burbujito1982 (26 Ene 2014)

Felicidades sr. Janus!

supongo que se irá a poner alas ana-rosas por las nubes :8:

Le deseo lo mejor, pero no se olvide de sus hilos "how to...", de sus señales de entrada...

Ahora resulta que es el general Bertok el que está interesado en el carbón y cuando dos "personajes antagónicos" se ponen de acuerdo en algo da que pensar.


----------



## Geyperman (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!



Mucha suerte es su nueva etapa vital, aunque estoy seguro de que no la necesitará


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Felicidades sr. Janus!
> 
> supongo que se irá a poner alas ana-rosas por las nubes :8:
> 
> ...



Menos antagónicos de lo que crees, amigo.

Diferentes matices para conseguir lo mismo ... pero el camino es prácticamente igual.

El hamijo Janus ha aprendido mucho en este viaje ::


----------



## jjsuamar (26 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena. Tengo conocidos expatriados por esa zona. No vuelven ni amarrados.


----------



## mpbk (26 Ene 2014)

en usa se pagan muchos menos impuestos que aqui con la bolsa......yo si pudise tmb me piraba de este estercolero


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Menos antagónicos de lo que crees, amigo.
> 
> Diferentes matices para conseguir lo mismo ... pero el camino es prácticamente igual.
> 
> El hamijo Janus ha aprendido mucho en este viaje ::




En el destino coincidís, pero en el camino ni de coña 
Sois como agua y aceite que corre por la misma tubería :XX::XX:

juass, ya me gustaría veros picar carbón en las minas de Anarrosa, codo con codo. 
Discutir sobre la forma de sacar el carbón al mejor precio mucho, pero lo que es ponerse a picar por consenso... 
no os junto yo a los dos en el mismo equipo ni aunque trabajéis gratis.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> En el destino coincidís, pero en el camino ni de coña
> Sois como agua y aceite que corre por la misma tubería :XX::XX:
> 
> juass, ya me gustaría veros picar carbón en las minas de Anarrosa, codo con codo.
> ...



Es irrelevante, no somos de picar carbón ::

Debatiriamos si comprar una nueva mina en el Powder River Basin o en Appalachia


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Atman, cuanto tiempo.

¿qué ha sido de su vida?

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 14:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Es irrelevante, no somos de picar carbón ::
> 
> Debatiriamos si comprar una nueva mina en el Powder River Basin o en Appalachia



estoy hablando de tomar una decisión por consenso, la actividad es la irrelevante

como sí salís a tomar copas y se os ponen las tías a tiro, tenéis claro que el churro hay que mojarlo, pero uno que si hay que ir por las morenas y otro que no, que por las rubias y al final la casa sin barrer


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Atman, cuanto tiempo.
> 
> ¿qué ha sido de su vida?
> 
> ...



Claramente a por ambas y el orden de los factores no altera el producto final


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Claramente a por ambas y el orden de los factores no altera el producto final



ya, pero al final discutiríais que si la mía es mejor que la tuya o que la mía de momento ná pero en el futuro estará más buena

De cualquier manera aquí el que contrata soy yo y no me sale de los cojones poneros juntos. Fin de la cita.


----------



## atman (26 Ene 2014)

A los buenos días!!!

Vengo a darme un garbeo y saludar... y me encuentro con la noticia de Janus!! y, leyendo a saltos, la de Pecata...

Felicidades a ambos!!

Janus ya nos había dicho hace tiempo que andaba en ello... era cosa de que saliera una buena oportunidad y aprovecharla... y parece que ha llegado!!!

Es lo que tienen los Masterclass... Trabajar y esperar, todo llega.

Además el timming parece bueno, lo digo pensando en la family... si la cosa se consolida.


Yo por mi parte... estoy pensando si me hago merecedor de alguna felicitación... me han hecho una oferta por el negocio. Y no es mala oferta... pero tampoco espectacular... y... es que me gusta mi trabajo, oiga. Y ahora mismo, que estamos al pil-pil... más todavía...

Nos queda como un mes de curro al 120%. Y luego lo que venga, claro...

Por otro lado.... creo que no han hecho mucho los deberes... y han empezado haciendo "suposiciones" que no corresponden... Primero que yo sabré del negocio (si no, no estaríamos aquí) pero que no sé nada de finanzas, mercados, etc... y segundo que debo estar pensando en retirarme. Además, no me gusta mucho el rollo, en teoría vienen de un Management Buy-out, pero, claro, quien manda es la financiera que les prestó la pasta para la compra. Y "creo" que lo único que les interesa son mis clientes y no lo que de verdad hace que esos clientes estén aquí y no allí.

Mi estrategia en el primer punto es la de siempre, si alguien piensa que eres tonto, lo mejor que puedes hacer, es callarte y dejarle que lo siga pensando... en cuando a la pasta, supongo que mi táctica es la habitual. Oferta no pedida, de entrada, se rechaza de plano. Cuando hagan la segunda, si es que la hacen... ya veremos...

Un saludo y prometo volver por aquí cuando tenga algo más de tiempo... ha sido una pena perderse el guano de esta semana... jajaja...

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 14:21 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Atman, cuanto tiempo.
> 
> ¿qué ha sido de su vida?





Ya les dije que se me venía encima un montón de trabajo... además final y comienzo de año y además las autoridades tocando los coj*nes con cambios fiscales, laborales y la madre que los parió... en fín... hectic...


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Suerte Atman y tú ahora como las putas, por dinero abierto a todo.
...y si lo que te importa es tu vida y estás a gusto, el dinero es lo de menos

Un amigo mío tuvo en el 2007 una oferta de 12M € por su empresa por parte de ACS, Florentino en persona lo llamó. Además le ofrecían que se quedaría como jefe con un sueldo de agárrate. Oferta antes de la crisis y él no es tonto, sabía lo que venía.
Decidió quedarse con su empresa, se comió la crisis, tiene la mitad de trabajadores y de facturación, pero ha sobrevivido y su clientela aumenta en Portugal y Francia,

No es millonario, aunque lo pudo haber sido.
Todavía tiene deudas.
Es feliz.


----------



## amago45 (26 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Un link interesante para los que usamos indicadores:



Sabes que número de periodos usa para Bollinger y para Keltner?? 20 y 10 ???
Para probar lo de 'las sombritas'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

Atman, ¿es que estos no saben hacer negocios o que?¿Te han llevado a un Txoko?¿Marmitako?¿Lumis al menos?

Un abrazo!

Y otro para Janusete!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, ¿es que estos no saben hacer negocios o que?¿Te han llevado a un Txoko?¿Marmitako?¿Lumis al menos?
> 
> Un abrazo!
> 
> ...



Es verdad, no me acordaba de lo de reunirse en los mejores restaurantes y copetazos a gastos pagos. 
Para comidas y cenas de negocios cuenta conmigo. Dices que soy tu asesor externo y elegimos los platos por orden alfabético.

Por lo de parecer tonto, no te preocupes, eso no es problema.


----------



## egarenc (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> Up!!!!!



Good luck! espero que siga compartiendo su sabiduria por estos lares. 
Siempre que haga una barbacoa, ud. me vendrá a la mente


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2014)

Yo no descartaría un lunes verdoso. )


----------



## paulistano (26 Ene 2014)

Ojala nos vayamos mañana al verde....con gap al alza para no sufrir en la apertura....aunque me da que no lo pondran facil.


Futuros ibex a las ocho o doce?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

atman dijo:


> A los buenos días!!!
> 
> Vengo a darme un garbeo y saludar... y me encuentro con la noticia de Janus!! y, leyendo a saltos, la de Pecata...
> 
> ...




Cualquiera diría que es usted Arrinda y que va a vender al club de baloncesto


----------



## Hannibal (26 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo no descartaría un lunes verdoso. )



Yo no entiendo por qué todos dan por hecho que el lunes habrá mas guano del duro.

En mi opinión, y hablo sin ningún tipo de at ni af, el viernes corrigieron demasiado, seguramente porque antes habíamos subido mas que los demás. Y por eso mismo, creo que el lunes toca calma, un día tranquilo sin tanta volatilidad. Si ya tuviera que mojarme mas, diria que quizá empecemos rojo light para poner nervioso al personal y acabar con un verde light. La otra opción que contemplo es gap al alza que te crió por lo que esta pasando en davos.

Por si acaso yo estaré con la caña a primera hora, creo que podremos pescar alguna buena operación intradia.



Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (26 Ene 2014)

Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.

Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave

Y yo entro el viernes en BBVA :-(

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 16:57 ----------

HSBC

HSBC Bank on Verge of Collapse: Second Major Banking Crash Imminent | I Acknowledge


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena y suerte 

pero no dejes de postear por aqui y de chivarnos tus entradas :: 
aunque menudo cambio horario, pero internet lo arregla todo ya sabes


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.
> 
> Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave
> 
> ...



Lo peor de esto es que la banca esta cotizando a unos multiplos muy optimistas


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.
> 
> Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave
> 
> ...



Ya esta aquí. Crisis 3.0.

@Janus, le desearía suerte en su nueva etapa. Pero la gente como usted no la necesita. Siga así, crack.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Mundo Hegde Fund
24/01/2014 - 16:53

Malas noticias desde el saldo de las instituciones a cierre de ayer ya que ha pasado directamente de comprador a neutral por una fuerte bajada de las compras y fuerte subida de las ventas, por lo que ahora hay que esperar al lunes para saber si hoy han pasado a vendedoras. fin - See more at: Análisis del fin de semana del 25 y 26 de Enero del 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## Namreir (26 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mundo Hegde Fund
> 24/01/2014 - 16:53
> 
> Malas noticias desde el saldo de las instituciones a cierre de ayer ya que ha pasado directamente de comprador a neutral por una fuerte bajada de las compras y fuerte subida de las ventas, por lo que ahora hay que esperar al lunes para saber si hoy han pasado a vendedoras. fin - See more at: Análisis del fin de semana del 25 y 26 de Enero del 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa



Se puede liar la de Dios es Cristo. Hace 10 dias pensaba que la ola alcista iba a durar, pero ahora .........


Los emergentes agitan la paz de Davos | Economía | EL PAÍS

Los líderes económicos advierten de que comienza una etapa de alta volatilidad y piden a las economías en desarrollo que aborden ya sus reformas pendientes

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 18:38 ----------

La economia mundial es una gigantesca bomba de relojeria a punto de estallar. Si lo comparamos con 2008 el volumen de deuda total se ha disparado, el volumen de seguros idem, la masa monetaria sigue despendolada, y los desequilibrios por cuenta corriente se han multiplicado. Acojonante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.
> 
> Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (26 Ene 2014)

Up y tal
Que hacemos con Gowex mañana, me sigue haciendo ojitos.


----------



## mpbk (26 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.
> 
> Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave
> 
> ...



esa noticia al bbva le da igual, pero vamos como le queda un 2.5-3.5% de bajada para soporte......hay ese analisis técnico.


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, ,mucha suerte con los usanos.
> 
> Por cierto mañana sangre en el sector bancario europeo, lo de HSBC es grave
> 
> ...



Interesante el panfletoide.
Para practicar inglés muy básico y ver afotos y tal.
Sus dos noticias de portada son Justin Bieber in jail y un estudio del % de mujeres que les gusta pavonear por la nube su lencería, poniendo fotos que lo demuestran

Average Women Strut Their Stuff In Lingerie, And It Is Awesome | I Acknowledge

las pondremos en spoiler para que el Pirata no se nos muera del susto



Spoiler

















*Aviso Importante: no se os ocurra clickar en el enlace que he puesto.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2014)

Cuidado que se compra y a que precios.Ya son varios los informes y analistas a los que respeto que estan llamando a la cautela.Quedarse pillado en un.banco en la parte alta puede dejar un buen roto en cualquier cartera


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mundo Hegde Fund
> 24/01/2014 - 16:53
> 
> Malas noticias desde el saldo de las instituciones a cierre de ayer ya que ha pasado directamente de comprador a neutral por una fuerte bajada de las compras y fuerte subida de las ventas, por lo que ahora hay que esperar al lunes para saber si hoy han pasado a vendedoras. fin - See more at: Análisis del fin de semana del 25 y 26 de Enero del 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa



Ane, analisis de atresmedia:
En la [url=http://labolsaporcarlosmaria.blogspot.com.es/search/label/ATRESMEDIA]La bolsa por Carlos María: ATRESMEDIA

Analiza atresmedia. :fiufiu:[/URL]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Interesante el panfletoide.
> Para practicar inglés muy básico y ver afotos y tal.
> Sus dos noticias de portada son Justin Bieber in jail y un estudio del % de mujeres que les gusta pavonear por la nube su lencería, poniendo fotos que lo demuestran
> 
> ...



bbc y sky también lo dan tono


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Puedes echarle unas rayas a E.ON? :o:o


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuidado que se compra y a que precios.Ya son varios los informes y analistas a los que respeto que estan llamando a la cautela.Quedarse pillado en un.banco en la parte alta puede dejar un buen roto en cualquier cartera



Ponzi, creo que todos sabemos que la banca no está pasando por sus mejores momentos.
Pero tranqui, este no es año de limpieza de bajos de grandes bancos. Se empezó por los pequeños, ahora le toca los medianos y al final pues ya se verá si se atreven con los grandes.
Desde luego BBVA tiene un problemón real en Argentina y Turquía, unido a que de nuevo no va a poder repartir dividendo, con lo cual le toca sufrir y mucho.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, analisis de atresmedia:
> En la [url=http://labolsaporcarlosmaria.blogspot.com.es/search/label/ATRESMEDIA]La bolsa por Carlos María: ATRESMEDIA
> 
> Analiza atresmedia. :fiufiu:[/URL]







> La zona 15 euros, máximos de 2006 era el objetivo que marcábamos al precio en días pasados. no ha llegado, los 14,09 euros es la zona pico y con ciertas reservas, puede que ya *hallamos *visto lo mejor. Los 12,40 son la primera zona de soporte, si ceden es más que probable un cambio en la estructura alcista de estos últimos años.




Se le a escapado 
Aora, para mí el apollo está en 12,60 

Un saludo a Carlos y que no se lo tomé a mal


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bbc y sky también lo dan tono



ponme el link, que estoy preprando el trabajo de mañana y no quiero liarme mucho


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

BBC News - Lloyds customers hit by card problems

Lloyds And TSB Admit Card And ATM Problems




y


BBC News - HSBC imposes restrictions on large cash withdrawals


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena Janus!

Espero que todo te vaya bien y sigas apareciendo por aquí hamijo! 

Un abrazo


----------



## Namreir (26 Ene 2014)

La solucion sera imprimir mucha mas deuda para tapar los agujeros.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, creo que todos sabemos que la banca no está pasando por sus mejores momentos.
> Pero tranqui, este no es año de limpieza de bajos de grandes bancos. Se empezó por los pequeños, ahora le toca los medianos y al final pues ya se verá si se atreven con los grandes.
> Desde luego BBVA tiene un problemón real en Argentina y Turquía, unido a que de nuevo no va a poder repartir dividendo, con lo cual le toca sufrir y mucho.



No son palabras mias,en los ultimos informes de metavalor y bestinver hablan de los posibles riesgos latentes que estan pululando por medio planeta.Es llamativo ver a gestores de este calado con posiciones de liquidez del 14% en los fondos invertidos en España.Yo creo que la banca esta cotizando a unos multiplos muy optimistas para como esta el sector.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No son palabras mias,en los ultimos informes de metavalor y bestinver hablan de los posibles riesgos latentes que estan pululando por medio planeta.Es llamativo ver a gestores de este calado con posiciones de liquidez del 14% en los fondos invertidos en España.Yo creo que la banca esta cotizando a unos multiplos muy optimistas para como esta el sector.



la banca siempre sube


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BBC News - Lloyds customers hit by card problems
> 
> Lloyds And TSB Admit Card And ATM Problems
> 
> ...



Ya, en eso de hacer corralito en los cajeros de vez en cuando les llevamos años de ventaja.
Y en lo de no dejar sacar en efectivo si no avisas también.

Circulen, por favor, que aquí no ha pasado nada.







---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 20:25 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No son palabras mias,en los ultimos informes de metavalor y bestinver hablan de los posibles riesgos latentes que estan pululando por medio planeta.Es llamativo ver a gestores de este calado con posiciones de liquidez del 14% en los fondos invertidos en España.Yo creo que la banca esta cotizando a unos multiplos muy optimistas para como esta el sector.



que no te quepa la más mínima duda que yo pienso lo mismo de la gran mayoría de la banca


----------



## ... (26 Ene 2014)

Me sumo a los buenos deseos para la próxima andadura usana del Señor Janus y de paso pedirle que no nos abandone del todo y de vez en cuando se deje caer por aquí para compartir algo de su conocimiento bursátil.


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Esto sí es para mí una NOTICIA de banca, bien argumentada, con datos, cifras, etc y de las que tiene que poner los pelos de punta a un inversor...y no las tonterías de que si a uno no le dejan sacar dinero en una oficina o si el cajero da problemas un fin de semana:



> En la sesión del viernes las caídas fueron especialmente virulentas en los grandes bancos, en especial con BBVA. Motivos hay para ello. Para la entidad vasca, Latinoamérica aporta el 83% del beneficio del grupo (90% si se añade el negocio en Turquía). Especial relevancia tiene en este cómputo México, uno de los pilares del negocio a lo largo de los últimos años, del que obtuvo durante los nueve primeros meses del pasado año 1.700 millones de euros antes de impuestos. Resulta paradójico que, en los últimos meses, la presencia en el país azteca y las perspectivas para su economía eran el factor que decantaba la decisión de los analistas a la hora de decidirse entre Banco Santander y BBVA. Dentro del negocio latinoamericano, Argentina supuso el 6% del beneficio del grupo durante los nueve primeros meses de 2013. Según las previsiones de los analistas de CaixaBank, cada 10% de depreciación del peso argentino supone un impacto del 0,6% en los beneficios del grupo.



La crisis de las divisas amenaza el 15% del beneficio de las grandes empresas del Ibex - Noticias de Mercados


Pirata, el que avisa no es traidor :no::no:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Banco Santander reduce sus ganancias en Latinoamérica | Portafolio.co















*El 80% del beneficio de la gran banca está expuesto*

Los cimientos de los mercados bursátiles vuelven a tambalearse con la vista puesta en los países emergentes y el terremoto que han sufrido sus divisas. En las últimas horas monedas como la lira turca o el peso argentino han caído a mínimos históricos en su cruce con el euro y dólar. La onda expansiva no ha tardado en llegar a las bolsas de todo el mundo y el Ibex 35 ha sido una de las plazas más castigadas, al cerrar el viernes su peor sesión desde el pasado mes febrero de 2013, así como su peor semana desde septiembre de 2012. Esfumados los 10.000 puntos del selectivo, las empresas españolas vuelven a estar en la diana, dada su exposición, principalmente, a Latinoamérica.

La diversificación geográfica del negocio que durante tanto tiempo ha sido el argumento al que aferrarse para sobrellevar los peores coletazos de la crisis, ahora puede haberse convertido en un arma de doble filo. En los últimos años son muchas las empresas que han aprovechado la afinidad cultural para estrechar lazos comerciales con Latinoamérica hasta conseguir que buena parte de los ingresos que obtienen al cabo del año provengan de esta región. Hoy, con el barco en proceso de flotación tras años amagando con hundirse, el que ha sido bote salvavidas en los últimos amenaza con hacer aguas.

El 80% del beneficio de la gran banca está expuesto

En la sesión del viernes las caídas fueron especialmente virulentas en los grandes bancos, en especial con BBVA. Motivos hay para ello. Para la entidad vasca, Latinoamérica aporta el 83% del beneficio del grupo (90% si se añade el negocio en Turquía). Especial relevancia tiene en este cómputo México, uno de los pilares del negocio a lo largo de los últimos años, del que obtuvo durante los nueve primeros meses del pasado año 1.700 millones de euros antes de impuestos. Resulta paradójico que, en los últimos meses, la presencia en el país azteca y las perspectivas para su economía eran el factor que decantaba la decisión de los analistas a la hora de decidirse entre Banco Santander y BBVA. Dentro del negocio latinoamericano, Argentina supuso el 6% del beneficio del grupo durante los nueve primeros meses de 2013. Según las previsiones de los analistas de CaixaBank, cada 10% de depreciación del peso argentino supone un impacto del 0,6% en los beneficios del grupo.

En su máximo competidor, Banco Santander, el peso de la región americana también es muy relevante. El 78% del beneficio tuvo sello latinoamericano durante los tres primeros trimestres de 2013. De estas ganancias, 39 de cada 100 euros se gestan en Brasil y la expectativa de los analistas es que cada 5% que se recorten los resultados en el país carioca a causa del efecto divisa tendrá una repercusión del 3% en los beneficios del grupo y del 2% en su valoración.

Peligrosa dependencia de Latinoamérica

No sólo el sector bancario se ve impactado ante las turbulencias al otro lado del Atlántico. Una decena de compañías de la bolsa española obtienen su beneficio a través de esta región. Es el caso de Mapfre, donde el conjunto del subcontinente aporta el 75% del beneficio total que obtuvo el grupo en el último año. Por si esto fuera poco, los países con más peso en la cuenta de resultados del grupo son Brasil, Argentina y Venezuela, algunas de las regiones que han sufrido mayor depreciación de su divisa. Reflejo de ello son las caídas que acumuló la aseguradora este viernes en bolsa al registrar su peor sesión en año y medio y cerrar como peor valor del Ibex.

Un 83% del beneficio bruto de BBVA, un 78% de Banco Santander, un 75% de Mapfre y un 49% de Telefónica tiene sello latinoamericanoEntre el resto de grandes valores, pocas razones para el optimismo. En el caso de Telefónica, cuenta con una exposición global del 51% de sus ingresos y del 49% de su beneficio bruto de explotación (ebitda). La posición en el continente es total: Argentina, Brasil, Chile, Colombia, México, Perú, Uruguay… son algunos de las lugares habituales para la operadora. Sólo en Brasil, un país en el que la compañía tiene puesto el foco para acometer nuevas adquisiciones, se generan 20 de cada 100 euros del negocio.

Más reducida es la exposición para Iberdrola con un 15% del ebitda vinculado a Brasil y México. Fuentes del mercado estiman que si se asumiera una depreciación del 5% en el peso y el real el impacto en el beneficio bruto de explotación sería del 0,7%. Mención aparte tiene el caso de Repsol, en plenas negociaciones con el Gobierno argentino para determinar cuál será la cuantía de pago de la indemnización por la expropiación de YPF. Para la petrolera, los negocios de exploración, producción y refino están dolarizados, por lo que el riesgo cambiario es limitado y la forma en la que se instrumentalizará el activo ligado a la indemnización adquiere gran relevancia. Tras la expropiación de YPF, más del 15% de su beneficio sigue procediendo de esta región, especialmente de Venezuela.

Entre las compañías más atrapadas en Latinoamérica también destaca Sacyr, forzoso protagonista de los primeros compases del año por los problemas para culminar las obras de ampliación del Canal de Panamá. Según los resultados de los tres primeros trimestres de 2013, el grupo consiguió una facturación de 2.408 millones de euros, de los que el 55% (1.318,8 millones) se originó fuera de España. Uno de cada cuatro euros tiene sello panameño.




*Dentro del sector infraestructuras,* la presencia de Abertis en Brasil y Chile también se traduce en el hecho de que 22 de cada 100 euros de beneficio bruto proceden de estos países. Esta cifra se eleva al 40% del ebitda en CAF, al 29% en Indra, al 26% en Gas Natural, al 22% en Abengoa y al 27% en Prosegur, donde una depreciación del 15% de la divisa brasileña se traduciría en una caída del 4% del valor, según las perspectivas de CaixaBank.

Inditex, Amadeus o Dia, los menos afectados

En el caso de que la crisis de las divisas se prolongue en el tiempo hay valores mejor posicionados para resistir sus acometidas. Es el caso de Inditex, uno de los grandes del Ibex, que se beneficia del gran proceso de internacionalización llevado a cabo a lo largo de la última década por más de medio mundo. Un 55% de los ingresos que genera la textil siguen teniendo su origen en la zona euro mientras que apenas un 2,6% de los mismos proceden de Latinoamérica. A esto se uniría un tenue impacto en los costes, dada la solidez y flexibilidad de su sistema de aprovisionamiento.

Dentro de las empresas menos afectadas también está Amadeus (8% del beneficio bruto) o Dia, donde su posición en Argentina le reporta un 6% de su ebitda, una cifra que no preocupa a los analistas por la capacidad de rotación de su negocio que le permite trasladar a los precios los efectos de la inflación. A estos ejemplos se añade Técnicas Reunidas (11%) y las grandes cadenas hoteleras NH Hoteles (9%) y Meliá Hoteles (4,5%).


----------



## Tono (26 Ene 2014)

Si bien Brasil es un foco de problemas ahora y sobre todo futuros no puede compararse con Argentina Ane.

Principalmente porque Brasil entre Mundiales y Olimpiadas va a generar mucho dinero, ingresar dólares (que atenuarán la devaluación de su moneda) y mantener o subir el PIB aunque no quieran.

Luego está toda su riqueza, con un nada que mejoraran nadarían en la abundancia. Y su piramide de población que garantiza crecimiento continuado del PIB a la fuerza.
Si yo fuera banquero no me importaría inflarme a embargar propiedades y empresas en Brasil. El valor del suelo allí en las zonas de las favelas tiene más futuro que el de Seseña con todos sus pisos construídos.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ene 2014)

Le recuerdo que Brasil viene picando para abajo desde hace tiempo, y que muchos pensamos que esto que le viene de JJOO y Mundiales no hace si no disimular y tapar lo que hay.


----------



## decloban (26 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si bien Brasil es un foco de problemas ahora y sobre todo futuros no puede compararse con Argentina Ane.
> 
> Principalmente porque Brasil entre Mundiales y Olimpiadas va a generar mucho dinero, ingresar dólares (que atenuarán la devaluación de su moneda) y mantener o subir el PIB aunque no quieran.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo en todo menos en lo que resalto en negrita. No vale nada porque a ver quien es el guapo que realoja a los que viven en la favelas.

Veremos que pasa con Brasil una vez pasen las olimpiadas.


----------



## Geyperman (26 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, ya en casa he visto los videos y no sabía que te gustaba la música tipo "Zyzz". Buen gusto musical si señor:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Te lo agradezco con unas boobs...


----------



## Namreir (26 Ene 2014)

Brasil esta haciendo dos cosas en los ultimos meses:

A) Estan parando en seco la impresion de "papel-moneda"







B) Estan devaluando la moneda a un ritmo acelerado:







En resumen: Se estan adelantando al futuro para traspasar su problema al resto del mundo.

Nada que ver con Argentina, pero aqui hara mucho, pero muchisimo daño.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2014)

Pobres argentinos, si hay alguna nacion con mas circo que la española, es esta:






Denuncian que remarcaron los precios entre un cinco y diez por ciento
Comerciantes que "ajustan" precios, a su manera, parecido a lo ocurrido en españa durante el cambio peseta a euro, pero a lo hardcore

La rebaja del 35 al 20% en la retención para compras en el exterior no se aplicará mañana


Problemas a la hora de cambiar pesos a dolares, recargos y limites aunque tengas que viajar. Me comentaba un conocido argentino los problemas que tenia cuando salia de su pais, y como, en la propia administracion era la que decidia cuantos dolares debia cambiarte como maximo. Un disparate.... Ademas del cachondeo que tienen con la cotizacion del dolar oficial y el dolar blue


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Ene 2014)

Janus, enhorabuena y suerte en tu nueva andadura. No te olvides de los que nos quedamos aquí y visitanos de vez en cuando. Por el desfase horario no te preocupes, ya sabes que este jilo nunca duerme.


----------



## Namreir (26 Ene 2014)

Creo que unos pocos datos explicaran el problema muchisimo mejor:

El deficit por cuenta corriente de las 5 mayores economias de latinoamerica (Brasil, Argentina, Chile, Colombia y Mexico) excluyendo Venezuela asciende a mas 130.000 millones de dolares al año y sigue subiendo. Este deficit lo van a eliminar bruscamente si termina habiendo una crisis monetaria y pasarian a superavit. Y se haria mediante fuertes bajadas de las importaciones. Van a desaparecer de golpe 200.000 millones de dolares anuales del comercio mundia.

A esto hay que sumarle las crisis que se pueden desatar en La India o Turquia entre otros.

Trade, exchange rates, budget balances and interest rates | The Economist

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 21:52 ----------

Janus te echaremos de menos, pasate por el hilo de Bilbao para despedirte.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2014 at 22:07 ----------

[YOUTUBE]N6TfRyT8WWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ene 2014)

Janus, mucha suerte en el otro lado del charco. Acuerdate de nosotros, pobres pecadores, enganchados ya para siempre al carbón como si de heroina fuera, y postea por aqui de vez en cuando. Creo que muchos lo agradeceremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

Tenía un post to guapo con tías bailando y tal pero el puto server me lo ha jodio...
Os dejo esto


The Coming Economic Collapse Will Be Far Worse Than Most Realize : SRSrocco Report


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Janus, mucha suerte en el otro lado del charco. Acuerdate de nosotros, pobres pecadores, enganchados ya para siempre al carbón como si de heroina fuera, y postea por aqui de vez en cuando. Creo que muchos lo agradeceremos.



Le pediremos que se pase por las formaciones de Eagle Ford y Barnet en Texas para boicotear los pozos de Shale Gas.

Una visita le haré en la Costa Oeste )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2014)

Videojuego MadMax.... premonición???








:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Le pediremos que se pase por las formaciones de Eagle Ford y Barnet en Texas para boicotear los pozos de Shale Gas.
> 
> Una visita le haré en la Costa Oeste )



Si hay que hacerlo, se hace. Creo que entre todos podemos hacer una colecta solidaria para comprar el c4 :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Videojuego MadMax.... premonición???



2014 va a ser un año tremendo para los mercados financieros.

A los mágufos no no hacen caso ....

Good luck


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

El ultimo PMI chino ha salido muy malo.

A poco que se pare la economía china, los usamos no van a poder colocar su carbón metalúrgico ....

Mucho cuidado con los rebotes que sin duda se van a ver


----------



## paulistano (26 Ene 2014)

Buenas noches

Futuros ibex 50 puntos abajo

Dax 67 abajo.....


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2014)

Al final van a ser las divisas el canario en la mina.

¿un deja vu de 1998?.

Ojo a la respuesta de SAN y TEF porque en 1998 sufrieron un desplome en picado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El ultimo PMI chino ha salido muy malo.
> 
> A poco que se pare la economía china, los usamos no van a poder colocar su carbón metalúrgico ....
> 
> Mucho cuidado con los rebotes que sin duda se van a ver



Esto mientras no caiga mas es una corrección en un periodo alcista, la crisis argentina ya existía desde 2010. El PMI chino hace dos meses estaba peor no es ninguna sorpresa y las dudas sobre los emergentes llevan tiempo... esta muy bien buscar algún motivo para las caídas a toro pasado pero de momento mientras no pierdas los 9600 sigue siendo alcista.


----------



## juan35 (27 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> musicota que trae Janus. Paso poco por aquí pero no fallaré jamás para traer alegría y buena música sobre todo tras media botella de buen ron que ha caído regada de coke.
> 
> afronto una etapa nueva profesional superexcitante, hasta me he decidido dejar el curro actual y cambiar de empresa. ahí queda la mierda del redil de RameroJoy, que se lo meta por el culo. Me piro para los states, ha costado pero ahí está: coste oeste. Son seis meses tras las fiestas de mi barrio (finales de Mayo) y si sale bien ............. long trip my friend.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus aportaciones, enseñanzas, consejos, musica, mujeres ....
Te deseo lo mejor en tus nuevos proyectos.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Futuros ibex 50 puntos abajo
> 
> Dax 67 abajo.....




Se aceleran las caidas.....agarrense::


----------



## Snowball (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Se aceleran las caidas.....agarrense::



Como van los del Nikkei ?ienso:


----------



## Maravedi (27 Ene 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Como van los del Nikkei ?ienso:



-410

Ibex -108


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ene 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡DIOS!!!!!!!

Como me gusta cuando las cosas cogen velocidad.

Buenas noches


----------



## creative (27 Ene 2014)

La torta de Argentina va a hacernos volver a las 9.000 puntos, no creo que sea el fin del mundo.

Mayor tortazo les espera a SAN,BBVA, TELEFONICA Y REPSOL


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Buenos días
de momento verde en los futuros europeos...
Stock Futures | World Indices Futures


----------



## decloban (27 Ene 2014)

Vamos, que va a ser una semana bien entretenida

[YOUTUBE]kK42LZqO0wA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gargamelix (27 Ene 2014)

En el pre-market alemán SAN está a 6,32 ahora mismo.
Bankia que veo tiene mucho seguimiento aquí 1,245.
e.On 13,576.
TEL 11,405

Suerte a todos y buenos días!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ene 2014)

El lunes suele ser el día de las correcciones, si la tendencia principal es bajista, la corrección es alcista. :fiufiu:
Por eso estaba claro el verde hoy. 
Pero mi perspectiva a medio plazo sigue siendo guanosa. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

*"We're Living Within A Money Bubble Of Epic Proportions"*

"We're Living Within A Money Bubble Of Epic Proportions" | Zero Hedge


And...







Where Last Week's Selloff Pain Was Most Acute? | Zero Hedge


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Fuera de SAN en 6.36, minusvalías ... a cazarla más abajo???


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, ¿es que estos no saben hacer negocios o que?¿Te han llevado a un Txoko?¿Marmitako?¿Lumis al menos?
> 
> Un abrazo!
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos. Pero no se crean ya que voy a currar.


----------



## boquiman (27 Ene 2014)

Buenos días y mucha suerte... Parece que el ambiente bursátil se va enrareciendo...

Cuando todo el mundo esta en un mismo lado del barco

Visión general del mercado: Retirar la escalera después de haber subido


----------



## palladio (27 Ene 2014)

Sigue la fiesta.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Ene 2014)

Good Luck, Janus, aunque no creo que te haga falta, esperamos que de vez en cuando siga el HVEI35 (Aunque sea de noche)

Dedicated, un clásico

The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin' - YouTube


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Y mientras tanto en el imperio...
DOW FUT +0,15%
S&P FUT +0,34%
NAS FUT +0,23%
No me malentendáis... No es que no quiera solidarizarme con la causa europea pero con la pinta que tiene esto, si se descorrelara US una temporada me haría muy feliz...


----------



## Krim (27 Ene 2014)

Por doquier revientan anos, 
Con los osos y los toros
Compartiendo como hermanos
La gran picha de Pandoro.

Buenos dias. Felicitar a Janus y desearle suerte en su aventura Usana, y recordarle que en la red no hay fronteras. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Vuelve lo verde. 
Entré en SAN a 6.31 con poquito, hay miedorrrrrrrlllll


----------



## decloban (27 Ene 2014)

Vuelven a aparecer rumores de chinos y NH

Después de esta negativa, las fuentes consultadas aseguran que HNA se ha puesto en contacto con varios de los fondos que compraron en dicha colocación –encabezados por BlackRock– para adquirir sus paquetes. Algunos de ellos son partidarios de vender para hacer una plusvalía rápida, aunque otros tienen más vocación de permanencia. Pero el caso es que el grupo chino no ceja en su empeño y sigue intentando llegar al 30% por todos los medios.

"HNA tiene el problema de que no puede comprar directamente en bolsa, porque todas sus operaciones tienen que ser aprobadas a priori por el Gobierno chino, y tarda unos 90 días en hacerlo. Así que ahora que ha conseguido ese permiso, tiene que aprovecharlo para llegar a ese 30% y quedarse justo por debajo del umbral de OPA", explica una de las fuentes.

Este empeño en llegar a ese porcentaje se explica porque teme que alguna gran hotelera internacional lance una oferta sobre la española, que se ha convertido en objeto de deseo por su apalancamiento a la recuperación española y por la reestructuración que ha iniciado su nuevo equipo gestor para modernizar sus hoteles y poder subir así los precios.

La china HNA sondea a los inversores para hacerse con otro 10% de NH Hoteles - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Como cosa anecdótica estoy viendo como se comportó el otro día el fondo de Bestinver y creo que no lo hizo mal con la masacre que hubo (se ha depreciado un 0.75%). 
Ahora que no todo es verde es un momento cojonudo para ver como se comportan este tipo de fondos ienso:


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Un aplauso para los leoncios del ibex....

Subida, guano, y subida.....:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ya me creo cualquier cosa8:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

y los de renta4 que han estado caídos y no me han ejecutado las órdenes.... mcspm

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 02:40 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Un aplauso para los leoncios del ibex....
> 
> Subida, guano, y subida.....:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Ya me creo cualquier cosa8:



rebote en 9770

CAVA la CLAVA


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Le recuerdo que Brasil viene picando para abajo desde hace tiempo, y que muchos pensamos que esto que le viene de JJOO y Mundiales no hace si no disimular y tapar lo que hay.



Bien bien, veo que aún se acuerda de aquel debate que tuvimos en el foro 

Al final creo que cada vez quedan menos que defiendan que Brasil no caerá. Al fin y al cabo es lógica, y no podemos usar una doble vara de medir. Si en Madrid nos libramos de una deuda mayor al no tener que organizar los JJOO y las Eurovergas y nos alegramos, eso significa que para Brasil es malo tener que hacerlo por muy buena pirámide poblacional que tenga.

Además, por lo que se ha hablado siempre en el entorno futbolero, las obras del mundial van con retraso, se está construyendo deprisa y mal y eso significa que sí o sí están teniendo que meter dinero a paletadas para acabar a tiempo. Acórdemonos sino del accidente con una grúa hace pocas semanas en la construcción de un estadio (como si Brasil no tuviera estadios de fútbol enormes ya).


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Lo del ibex no hay quien lo entienda. Cada vez tiene más pinta de mercado bursatil de república bananera.


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Ene 2014)

Golpearos todos el pecho a la vez y digan ,guano guano guano.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y los de renta4 que han estado caídos y no me han ejecutado las órdenes.... mcspm
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 02:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo si que estoy pudiendo hacer cosillas en R4 ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ene 2014)

Imtech en caida libre, sdf se puede aprovechar para entrar


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo si que estoy pudiendo hacer cosillas en R4 ...



Yo ahora sí, pero desde las 9.30


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

A Jazztel le están dando lo que no le dieron el viernes ... ...


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech en caida libre, sdf se puede aprovechar para entrar



Llevo tiempo siguiendola , desde el incremento de parames.

Se comporta como un vulgar chicharro y la menean con cuatro monedas sueltas.

El fallo alcista que vimos en 2,25 fue terrible y la ultima subida hasta 2,40 no tiene ningún sentido si ahora pierde otra vez los 2,25.

Técnicamente es poco, muy poco fiable y si vas muy cargado no es evidente salir fácil.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Bonito viaje el de Vodafone... -6%

AT&T Gives Up Right to Offer to Buy Vodafone Within 6 Months - Bloomberg


----------



## Mr. Blonde (27 Ene 2014)

b. días (o veremos :!

@ane, llegó a entrar en NATRA?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo tiempo siguiendola , desde el incremento de parames.
> 
> Se comporta como un vulgar chicharro y la menean con cuatro monedas sueltas.
> 
> ...



Si fuera facil y sin riesgo no tendria reward. Otra cosa es que quizas ahora no es el momento


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> A Jazztel le están dando lo que no le dieron el viernes ... ...



Imagino que estará también afectado por lo de AT&T y Vodafone... 
Esta semana promete ser entretenida.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

No pinta mal el dia.

Ibex cayendo 0,40% y bankinter subiendo mas de un 1%.


si le da por aparecer a pepon bkt se va por encima del 4%....espero.....

Eso si, en momentos de guano.....guanerará como la que mas....


----------



## Namreir (27 Ene 2014)

Hoy cerramos en verde.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 09:57 ----------

Y quizas por encima de los 10.000


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo del ibex no hay quien lo entienda. Cada vez tiene más pinta de mercado bursatil de república bananera.



Va a juego con el pais 

@Ane: a mí si me ha ido R4 desde las 9.30?


----------



## Namreir (27 Ene 2014)

Pedazo de owned que me voy a comer.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> b. días (o veremos :!
> 
> @ane, llegó a entrar en NATRA?



la anulé, toca esperar un poco a ver


pero qué cabreo, de vender cementos a 7,44 en subasta a 7,15 que están ahora

un 4% volatilizado


----------



## Mr. Blonde (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la anulé, toca esperar un poco a ver
> 
> 
> pero qué cabreo, de vender cementos a 7,44 en subasta a 7,15 que están ahora
> ...



Gracias.
Estuve tentado esta mañana pero me ha temblado el dedo ::


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pedazo de owned que me voy a comer.



A medias, 

Volver a los 10.000 lo veo complicado.

El verde no tanto.

Bkt la mas mejó del ibex:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días y mucha suerte... Parece que el ambiente bursátil se va enrareciendo...
> 
> Cuando todo el mundo esta en un mismo lado del barco
> 
> Visión general del mercado: Retirar la escalera después de haber subido



www.estovaparribasiempre.com :fiufiu::::::baba: + todas las caritas cuando esto pete


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2014)

primer tramo culminado , rebote del 50% fibonazi y segundo tramo hasta cerrar el gap 9400 :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> www.estovaparribasiempre.com :fiufiu::::::baba: + todas las caritas cuando esto pete



registre ese dominio buen hombre :ouch:
se lo puede revender muy bien a Marianín o al próximo que ganes las elecciones


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Ene 2014)

Jajaja,puto trolibex que se despeña.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2014)

¿Verde hoy? No lo veo...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Moodys recorta el rating de Sony hasta el nivel de "bono basura"




Alemania: IFO expectativas (ene): 108,9; est.: 108,0; ant.: 107,4
Alemania: IFO situación actual (ene): 112,4; est.: 112,4; ant.: 111,6
Alemania: IFO clima empresarial (ene): 110,6; est.: 110,0; ant.: 109,5





y Grecia creciendo!!!

*Grecia: cambio metodología podría arrojar crecimiento PIB 2014 del 3%*

::::


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Ojo a formar carteras de medio - largo plazo en los niveles actuales

[YOUTUBE]NcBe4hmcFGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> registre ese dominio buen hombre :ouch:
> se lo puede revender muy bien a Marianín o al próximo que ganes las elecciones



A que has pinchado el link????


[Yo tb...]


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> www.estovaparribasiempre.com :fiufiu::::::baba: + todas las caritas cuando esto pete




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Que bueno.
Por cierto Guanos días y tal a todos


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ene 2014)

Bestinver: carta a los inversores (4º trimestre)

Bestinver: carta a los inversores (4º trimestre)


----------



## tarrito (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A que has pinchado el link????
> 
> 
> [Yo tb...]



yo siempre pincho


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

alguien está en el par eurlira?

está subiendo en vertical, desde hace un año...........

el ibex está en soporte, si no aguanta al gap de 9400.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo siempre pincho



¿ Con sólo 32.5 cm? Ya será menos!


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

Hoy podemos acabar llorando como magdalenas, o en el luz de gas con Laporta.
Volatilidad rules.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Hoy podemos acabar llorando como magdalenas, o en el luz de gas con Laporta.
> Volatilidad rules.



tdo en soporte, vamos a rebotar.


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tdo en soporte, vamos a rebotar.




Ojalá¡Todos lo deseamos,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ojalá¡Todos lo deseamos,


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ojalá¡Todos lo deseamos,



Los que a estas alturas hemos cargado, por supuesto que lo deseamos, obvio....

En cambio....si viésemos caídas del 5% en el ibex ya verías el jorgorio que habría en el hilo....ya vería.....ya....::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Prisa prepara algo. El sentido no se sabe.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 04:00 ----------

Cómo véis DIA en diario?

mala pinta, no?

super HCH? O rebote en 6?


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Los que a estas alturas hemos cargado, por supuesto que lo deseamos, obvio....
> 
> En cambio....si viésemos caídas del 5% en el ibex ya verías el jorgorio que habría en el hilo....ya vería.....ya....::



Están locos esos galos, verdad señor Trheepwood??
Mala gente...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Ene 2014)

Buenas idas.

Yo aquí, esperando un rebotillo para salir por patas...que mala pinta tiene todo.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Prisa prepara algo. El sentido no se sabe.



Han hecho unas cuantas compritas en Prisa, pero ya se han parado de nuevo
:::


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Ene 2014)

Para rebote el que se dio el castuzo de tata motors.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Yo que todo el mundo esté pensando en rebotar en 9760 no me gusta nada de nada. Esto es típico de aguanta aguanta que luego rebota... nos llevan a 9600 y luego nos dicen, aguanta aguantam que rebota en 9300....


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

uy que nos caemos....


----------



## erpako (27 Ene 2014)

La excesiva volatilidad augura caídas mayores.:no:


----------



## juanfer (27 Ene 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias a todos. Pero no se crean ya que voy a currar.



Janus que te vaya muy bien, al final te has ido por la puerta grande.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

SAN de cabeza a los 6.295 de soporte ... me vuelven a echar ... :-(


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

por cierto, natra 2,17 y cae

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 04:21 ----------

por comentar:

ibex- 1.05%
Alem -0,25%
Fran -0,25%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)




----------



## casconet (27 Ene 2014)

Creo que Ibex, a partir de 9650, se puede empezar a comprar via fondos de gestion pasiva o etf's. Otro paquete en 9400 y otro, si llega, en 8850.

Saludos





ane agurain dijo:


> por cierto, natra 2,17 y cae
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 04:21 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## aitor33 (27 Ene 2014)

Que suba ya !!!Que me aburro... y por encima palmo la leche...estos días le estoy cogiendo manía a la bolsa, esta es una relación de amor-odio pero a lo grande ::


----------



## Seren (27 Ene 2014)

La lira turca continua su periclo y cae un 2,20%.

A ver que ocurre esta tarde con las divisas sudamericanas pero la cosa tiene mala pinta.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Bankia:







la llevan a probar el 1,17



PRISA pierde los 0,39


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Seren dijo:


> La lira turca continua su periclo y cae un 2,20%.
> 
> A ver que ocurre esta tarde con las divisas sudamericanas pero la cosa tiene mala pinta.



tendria que ir largo en eurlira

joder tengo miedo que suelten una noticia y le metan una ostia pabajo.

alguno estará haciendo el agosto en la playa.


----------



## Krim (27 Ene 2014)

And the trolling goes on and on and on....


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Un clásico básico para estos momentos ::

[YOUTUBE]rYE1S6r3bkg[/YOUTUBE]

Riders on the storm
Riders on the storm
Into this house we're born
Into this world we're thrown
Like a dog without a bone
An actor out alone
Riders on the storm 
....

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 11:39 ----------




Krim dijo:


> And the trolling goes on and on and on....



over and over


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> alguien está en el par eurlira?
> 
> está subiendo en vertical, desde hace un año...........
> 
> el ibex está en soporte, si no aguanta al gap de 9400.



Yo estoy con ojete calor intenso por ir y ser CORTO


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tendria que ir largo en eurlira
> 
> joder tengo miedo que suelten una noticia y le metan una ostia pabajo.
> 
> alguno estará haciendo el agosto en la playa.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:tenia que habar yo jajajaja---

bajóóóón


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Cagonlaleche ya lo han contagiado a las usanas... 
Podéis estaros un poco quitecitos y dejar de vender??
Gracias


----------



## Se vende (27 Ene 2014)

Jodeeeeeer con Pandoro, ha trincado al Ibex y no lo suelta, se nota que hacía tiempo que no pasaba unos días con él.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Yo estoy con ojete calor intenso por ir y ser CORTO



sisi, no era mala opción.....no he tenido huevos.


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sisi, no era mala opción.....no he tenido huevos.



No me ha entendido husté...voy CORTO desde hace 2 meses!!!::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2014)

Buffffffffffffffff
Que desastre


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

pero si todavía no ha pasao ná .....


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Mis prosegures bien, gracias. :Aplauso:

Probamos también un poco las fresas a ver si reverdecen o maduran.

Por cierto, sigo pensando que acabamos en verde light.

@Ane: al final no dí la orden de ibertrolas, pero no hubiera sido mala operación creo ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Es que eso de esperar a los USAnos y bolsas latinoamericanas en niveles de soporte...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> pero si todavía no ha pasao ná .....



Estoy de acuerdo, apenas si caemos un 1%. Desde aquí pueden hacer un reversal en media hora si quieren.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No me ha entendido husté...voy CORTO desde hace 2 meses!!!::::::



joer, eurlira o liraeur?

que ya no sabemos de lo que hablamos, yo hablo del eurlira, el que acaba de hacer un pincho de bacalao.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 11:53 ----------

abro largos ibex???

estamos en soporte.


llegaremos a 11200 este 2014, asi que, desde estos precios son 1500 pips.....si bajasemos a 9400 serian 1800 pips......que placer.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Un clásico básico para estos momentos ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi le pega más este 

[YOUTUBE]JSUIQgEVDM4[/YOUTUBE]

:´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias rojos de pasion,

Alguien sabe algo de LXS, capasao?

Muy mal las eonicas, sus primas RWE se comportan mejor, y es que nunca hay que escatimar en educacion.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, apenas si caemos un 1%. Desde aquí pueden hacer un reversal en media hora si quieren.



De hecho Arcelor y Atresmedia rebotan desde mínimos 


tiene pinta que esto es sobre todo de bancos y latinoamericanos


nat pone ojos, pero el nivel? 2,12? 2,10? 2,07? 2,02?


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, apenas si caemos un 1%. Desde aquí pueden hacer un reversal en media hora si quieren.



lo decía porque cuando el mercado comience a corregir, ¿alquien lo duda?, las caídas se van a poner muy fuertes y las carteras teñidas de rojo pasión.

Y no hablo de un giro mayor, hablo de una mierda-giro para consolidar tendencia ...


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer, eurlira o liraeur?
> 
> que ya no sabemos de lo que hablamos, yo hablo del eurlira, el que acaba de hacer un pincho de bacalao.
> 
> Voy corto en EURTRY...osea me estan dando mandanga de la buena like Capitan Salami


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Bestinver: carta a los inversores (4º trimestre)
> 
> Bestinver: carta a los inversores (4º trimestre)



La ha copiado tal cual, fijaros lo que comente el otro día, la liquidez de los fondos esta en máximos

Ibérico 14%
Internacional 8%

Luego vendrán las lamentaciones,ganar en bbva comprando a 9 o san cerca de 7 va a estar muy complicado


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> mpbk dijo:
> 
> 
> > joer, eurlira o liraeur?
> ...


----------



## decloban (27 Ene 2014)

Es raro de cojones el día, ni un HR a estas horas.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buffffffffffffffff
> Que desastre



Señorita, 
Tiene usted un mensaje privado.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Es raro de cojones el día, ni un HR a estas horas.



Ence en el doble suelo, a punto de echarme

tiene pinta de 2,65


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Hoy podemos acabar llorando como magdalenas, o en el luz de gas con Laporta.
> Volatilidad rules.



Ustéc también tiene un mensaje privado.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.
Ane, si Cava la clava, es que la caída se mide perfectamente por AT. Lo que vuelve a confirmar que no hay motivos fundamentales que buscar en esta caída siempre que los valores se ajusten al índice.
Ahora sólo hay que ver que valores han tenido caídas muy relevantes, desajustadas al IBEX, para saber donde no hay que guardar los huevos.



Hannibal dijo:


> Bien bien, veo que aún se acuerda de aquel debate que tuvimos en el foro
> 
> Al final creo que cada vez quedan menos que defiendan que Brasil no caerá. Al fin y al cabo es lógica, y no podemos usar una doble vara de medir. Si en Madrid nos libramos de una deuda mayor al no tener que organizar los JJOO y las Eurovergas y nos alegramos, eso significa que para Brasil es malo tener que hacerlo por muy buena pirámide poblacional que tenga.
> 
> Además, por lo que se ha hablado siempre en el entorno futbolero, las obras del mundial van con retraso, se está construyendo deprisa y mal y eso significa que sí o sí están teniendo que meter dinero a paletadas para acabar a tiempo. Acórdemonos sino del accidente con una grúa hace pocas semanas en la construcción de un estadio (como si Brasil no tuviera estadios de fútbol enormes ya).



Nadie defiende que Brasil no caerá. El que diga eso poco sabe de economía.
Brasil es una república bananera, que subirá, caerá, subirá, se ira a la mierda, habrá burbujas, etc. 

Lo que yo digo, y tu mismo estás diciendo aunque no te des cuenta de ello, es que Brasil este año salvará su PIB y la entrada de dólares evitará una depreciación excesiva de su moneda.
Fïjate en lo que dices: están a marchas forzadas y tienen que gastar (pedir) dinero a carretadas. 
Ese dinero computa y mucho para el PIB, ya que entra en la economía real y se gasta, y a su vez disminuye el déficit. Esta es la gran trampa de la burbuja de deuda, como muy bien sabemos en España. Supongo que se entiende fácil.

Por lo tanto este año las empresas con intereses en Brasil no sufrirán tanto, incluso se lo llevarán calentito, como las que tienen inversiones en Argentina, Venezuela, Turquía...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Como en los viejos tiempos.

Abro posiciones especulativas.


Spoiler



Largo futuro dax mar14 9372, sl 9360, sp el cielo



Que mala es la liquidez, que mala.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2014)

muyyyy raro:
Muere el consejero delegado de Tata Motors al caer de un piso 22 en Bangkok - Ecomotor.es

hotel+ventana+Tailandia....


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Es raro de cojones el día, ni un HR a estas horas.









Tiene pinta de ser la trolada del siglo. 
No creo que llegue la sangre al río pero Dios proveerá.
Eso sí... acongojar, acongoja un rato


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por lo tanto este año las empresas con intereses en Brasil no sufrirán tanto, incluso se lo llevarán calentito, como las que tienen inversiones en Argentina, Venezuela, Turquía...



La cuestión es si las empresas saben esto y provisionarán para cuando lleguen las vacas flacas, que está a la vuelta de la esquina, o si harán como casi siempre que es endeudarse aún más para ampliar mercado y cuando dentro de 3 años habrá que seguir devolviendo los ingresos no acompañan y comenzamos con reestructuraciones, ventas de activos regalados para refinanciar, etc.

A los que operamos en trading de semanas o meses todo lo más, podemos estar tranquilos aún. Los que van largos de verdad como lso fondos de inversión o por fundamentales como ponzi, creo que tendrán que tenerlo muy en cuenta.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Y ya si pasa algo con el dólar Brasil se puede echar a temblar, es el cuarto acreedor de EEUU.

Y creo que también es acreedor del FMI.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Ane, si Cava la clava, es que la caída se mide perfectamente por AT. Lo que vuelve a confirmar que no hay motivos fundamentales que buscar en esta caída siempre que los valores se ajusten al índice.
> Ahora sólo hay que ver que valores han tenido caídas muy relevantes, desajustadas al IBEX, para saber donde no hay que guardar los huevos.
> 
> ...






muchos han perdido soportes alcistas y se quedan laterales o peor

ence
prisa
natra
tef
....


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Bueno dias foristas, veo que esto sigue rojo y me voy...
Las BME haciendo un hijo de madera, el resto pues mas o menos dignas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)




----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

como mas baje, más ganaremos para los 11200


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ustéc también tiene un mensaje privado.



Respondido ha sido.


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Ene 2014)

Que tiempos aquellos cuando haciais la conga pirulera.


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos cuando haciais la conga pirulera.



De esas congas quien mas quien menos salio bien parado... si puso stops.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Después del susto del otro día de un -6% parece que hoy han hecho de su capa un sayo y han decidido tirar p'arriba...
https://www.google.com/finance?q=EPA:GOE&ei=Bz7mUsD_FOiqwAPkxAE
Veremos como acaba el día con ellos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Salio cruz, violeteado ando.


----------



## MattCoy (27 Ene 2014)

9760 perdidos... agarraos hasta el 9400 que nos vamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Al loro.

La caida del 10% de merck y la subida del 9% de LXS es por esto:
Aktie im Fokus: Merck-Aktie kollabiert - Aktien - Finanzen - Handelsblatt

Y digo yo porque no se viene mañana a E.on?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> 9760 perdidos... agarraos hasta el 9400 que nos vamos



Eso parece que ha sido ruido del mercado. No lo veo yo hoy en 9400 puntos ni de coña y menos si arranca el SP en verde. 
De verdad que empiezo a creer que ha sido una trolada épica.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> 9760 perdidos... agarraos hasta el 9400 que nos vamos



bueno, hay más tramos entre 9740-9770

pero sí


deshaciendo


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

Vendo TEF.
Nos vemos en 10,50


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> La cuestión es si las empresas saben esto y provisionarán para cuando lleguen las vacas flacas, que está a la vuelta de la esquina, o si harán como casi siempre que es endeudarse aún más para ampliar mercado y cuando dentro de 3 años habrá que seguir devolviendo los ingresos no acompañan y comenzamos con reestructuraciones, ventas de activos regalados para refinanciar, etc.
> 
> A los que operamos en trading de semanas o meses todo lo más, podemos estar tranquilos aún. Los que van largos de verdad como lso fondos de inversión o por fundamentales como ponzi, creo que tendrán que tenerlo muy en cuenta.



Las empresas y los empresarios no saben más que lo que les interesa.
Los resultados con beneficios son anuales y te los repartes calentitos, la deuda queda para el que viene detrás. Coño, que parece que nacimos ayer.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al loro.
> 
> La caida del 10% de merck y la subida del 9% de LXS es por esto:
> Aktie im Fokus: Merck-Aktie kollabiert - Aktien - Finanzen - Handelsblatt
> ...



Como ve entrar en sdf ahora para ir a buscar los 27?


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las empresas y los empresarios no saben más que lo que les interesa.
> Los resultados con beneficios son anuales y te los repartes calentitos, la deuda queda para el que viene detrás. Coño, que parece que nacimos ayer.



Pues por eso mismo, lo que digo es que quien quiera invertir a largo en empresas con un importante % de facturación alli, debe saber a lo que atenerse. Simplemente eso.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las empresas y los empresarios no saben más que lo que les interesa.
> Los resultados con beneficios son anuales y te los repartes calentitos, la deuda queda para el que viene detrás. Coño, que parece que nacimos ayer.



Completamente de acuerdo. Nadie se va a comer un sapo antes de tiempo.
Es como el condenado a muerte que salvó su vida prometiendo al rey que iba a enseñar a hablar a su caballo en un año. 
En un año se puede morir el rey, se puede morir el caballo o puede que hasta el caballo aprenda a hablar. 
Además en el mundo de la empresa eso quiere decir que mientras sigues vivo te lo llevas crudo


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

es imposible que rebotemos con el resto de bolsas europeas pisandonos los pasos...

yo por si acaso, asumo las cagadas del viernes, que si es rebote, ya habrá tiempo para recuperar

eso sí, unas órdenes superabajo para nat-bankia-prs para hoy ya he dejado también


tengo toda mi lista de "seguidos" en rojo, salvo viscofan y CIE


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno dias foristas, veo que esto sigue rojo y me voy...
> Las BME haciendo un hijo de madera, el resto pues mas o menos dignas...



Tranquilízate con BME. Ni se te ocurra soltar lo que tienes, eso es lo que están deseando.
Fíjate en la gran paradoja de la bolsa, todo este pánico vendedor y el rebote que vendrá, hace que BME esté ganado pasta a montones. Hoy se está llenando la caja a rebosar ¿qué mas da que la cotización caiga?


----------



## Chila (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues por eso mismo, lo que digo es que quien quiera invertir a largo en empresas con un importante % de facturación alli, debe saber a lo que atenerse. Simplemente eso.



En la mayoría de empresas todo el mundo busca el resultado ya no anual, si no mensual.
Yo si no cerraba el mes en verde, ya tenía llamaditas.
Si te apañas, pues vas haciendo reservas para los meses malos, y procuras mantener un % similar todos los cierres, pero son mentiras contables.
Y supongo que a gran nivel, pasa lo mismo. 
Pero, evidentemente, en el momento que llegan las vacas flacas, no hay para taparlo, porque la caja que entra ya no cubre gastos+deudas.
Así que los que estén en Brasil, apurarán hasta el último minuto, y cuando acabe el 2014, desbandada. Se quedarán pillados, seguro.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:37 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Tranquilízate con BME. Ni se te ocurra soltar lo que tienes, eso es lo que están deseando.
> Fíjate en la gran paradoja de la bolsa, todo este pánico vendedor y el rebote que vendrá, hace que BME esté ganado pasta a montones. Hoy se está llenando la caja a rebosar ¿qué mas da que la cotización caiga?



Igual lo sacado de TEF lo meto en BME.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ve entrar en sdf ahora para ir a buscar los 27?



Ciertamente me esperaria. Creo que el cuchillo esta cayendo, y hasta que no se vea algun signo de vuelta es mejor estar al margen. Yo estoy como a una cuarta parte de las que tenia, y si llega al entorno de los 21 euros, y ahi muestra signos de parar la caida, cargaria unas pocas. Cuanto mas baje de 23 euros y de algun signo de subidas entrare mas.

Esos 23,7 euros son su precio para mi ahora, si continua la mejora de las previsiones tiene que volver a la senda de los 27-31 euros.

Veo mejor SZU, esta mas alejada de su precio y me da que podemos ver un latigazo como el que vimos.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tranquilízate con BME. Ni se te ocurra soltar lo que tienes, eso es lo que están deseando.
> Fíjate en la gran paradoja de la bolsa, todo este pánico vendedor y el rebote que vendrá, hace que BME esté ganado pasta a montones. Hoy se está llenando la caja a rebosar ¿qué mas da que la cotización caiga?



De hecho por la maldita liquidez pero con los dividendos que tienen estos si que les enchufaba un buen paquete ahora...


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

A 10 de enero y a falta de los datos del 24.

*CORTOS*

-Vuelven a TEF y San, 

-Suben en BME,Sacyr,Fcc,Acerinox,Iberdrola

-Bajan algo en gamesa

Tantearon a Inditex y no les gusto

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

El viernes fue renovación de cortos, aprovecharon la volatilidad para posicionar en una u otra dirección. Mañana o pasado harán públicos los datos del viernes.

*Próxima parada 7 de febrero*


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tranquilízate con BME. Ni se te ocurra soltar lo que tienes, eso es lo que están deseando.
> Fíjate en la gran paradoja de la bolsa, todo este pánico vendedor y el rebote que vendrá, hace que BME esté ganado pasta a montones. Hoy se está llenando la caja a rebosar ¿qué mas da que la cotización caiga?



Estoy "tranquilo" la pasta de la bolsa es la que no necesitas, si va mal pues serán mis preferentes particulares al 7,5% y listo...
Pero hombre no me negara , que puestos a elegir, mejor haber entrado ahora no?


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Estoy "tranquilo" la pasta de la bolsa es la que no necesitas, si va mal pues serán mis preferentes particulares al 7,5% y listo...
> Pero hombre no me negara , que puestos a elegir, mejor haber entrado ahora no?



no te jode

un 8% de subida que nos perdemos


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no te jode
> 
> un 8% de subida que nos perdemos



Si, o un 8% adicional de bajada que nos comemos ::


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, o un 8% adicional de bajada que nos comemos ::



De todas formas esta bajada es similar a la que tuvo ya en Diciembre antes de pegar un buen pepinazo, no?

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:51 ----------

CNNMoney habla de positivismo:
Premarkets: Set for a postive start after a week of losses - Jan. 27, 2014
Estamos perdidos!!! :ouch:


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, o un 8% adicional de bajada que nos comemos ::



esto va siempre pa rriba


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> De todas formas esta bajada es similar a la que tuvo ya en Diciembre antes de pegar un buen pepinazo, no?



BME es asi... ha pegado un buen par de bajonazos, y luego disparada, pero con reacción inmediata... esta vez no esta reaccionando igual, también es verdad que el contexto no es el mismo.
También es verdad que ha estado en torno a los 20 durante un monton de tiempo y este precio de ahora me tiene un poco "mosca", pero empresa en la linea de Indtex,tre, sin deuda y con buena caja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Tono, BME puede caer muuuucho. Fíjate que está a un precio mayor (ni idea si más o menos cara), eso que lo diga ponzi, que en el pico de Nov 2007. Lleva un 150% en año y medio y un +70% en 7 meses.

Desde el aprecio. Lo de "el rebote que vendrá", es una opinión, y más un "espero y deseo un rebote" que un "los precios se recuperarán por tal y cual". Mucho cuidado con mezclar los deseos con las realidades (lo escribo en el foro a ver si de una p. vez me entra a mi en la cabeza :: )


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> no te jode
> 
> un 8% de subida que nos perdemos



Fue peor lo mio, que he entrado el viernes a 29,4 pensando que no podía bajar más :: :: :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

El tema de que la esten empezando a cargar de cortos me da aun mas repelus.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:56 ----------

Y como gran problema de BME su incapacidad para optimizarse(ya ultraoptimizada) y crecer.
Su posible ventaja una OPA.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, BME puede caer muuuucho. Fíjate que está a un precio mayor (ni idea si más o menos cara), eso que lo diga ponzi, que en el pico de Nov 2007. Lleva un 150% en año y medio y un +70% en 7 meses.
> 
> Desde el aprecio. Lo de "el rebote que vendrá", es una opinión, y más un "espero y deseo un rebote" que un "los precios se recuperarán por tal y cual". Mucho cuidado con mezclar los deseos con las realidades (lo escribo en el foro a ver si de una p. vez me entra a mi en la cabeza :: )



Es un plazo fijo al 6,8%. Ese fue mi único pensamiento al entrar. Su comportamiento a largo ya lo veremos.

Como la tuve desde el 2008 al 2013 apiñón fijo, nadie me va a explicar sus subidas y bajadas , me las sé de memoria.

Habrá implosión en las bolsas, pirata, lo sabemos. Pero no es ésta la gran bajada.
Y viviendo en España, cuando eso pase, la bolsa será el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## MattCoy (27 Ene 2014)

En BME se puede entrar si se tiene claro el nivel al que salirse... Yo he cargado unas pocas a 28,10 con SL en 27,5 €, a ver como sale


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema de que la esten empezando a cargar de cortos me da aun mas repelus.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:56 ----------
> 
> ...



No mires los cortos, ni los largos, ni su optimización, ni leches...
mira su caja, si los ingresos aumentan, tu dividendo aumentará.
Ya puse cómo han aumentado ingresos estos meses pasados a doble dígito. Fijaos cuando salga el dato en lo que aumentarán este mes de enero.

Y luego hablamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Es un plazo fijo al 6,8%.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Es un plazo fijo al 6.8% al precio al que entraste siempre y cuando:


Mantengan el dividendo.
Paguen el dividendo en efectivo

Si es así, cojonudo.


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un plazo fijo al 6.8% al precio al que entraste siempre y cuando:
> 
> 
> Mantengan el dividendo.
> ...



Han dicho que el dividendo lo mantienen si o si durante los proxmos años...
Simpre lo pagan en efectivo.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 13:06 ----------

Ostia a lo tonto y sin fijarme sabadell en verde !


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema de que la esten empezando a cargar de cortos me da aun mas repelus.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 12:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Tambien puedes esperar a que publiquen los datos de las posiciones cortas del viernes y ver por donde van los tiros,que tardaran 1-2 dias?Bme siempre ha tenido cortos porque por capitalizacion y free float es facil de manipular


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

os lo he dicho que estabamos en soporte, ya rebotamos.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un plazo fijo al 6.8% al precio al que entraste siempre y cuando:
> 
> 
> Mantengan el dividendo.
> ...



Y si no?

En el banco el interés sería del 1,75%, y si hay crash en la bolsa, con sus obligadas quiebras bancarias y nacionales, la mordida del chipriotazo que nos meterían la iba a recuperar el Tato.

Para mí el colchón y los oros no son opción.

(a más, a más... que nunca llovió que no escampara y a mí la paciencia me sobra)

Coño que soy el abuelo cebolleta, que ví caer un 50% a ITX, UN 40% a BME, un 40% a Bayer en los períodos 2008-2012 y yo estaba dentro y aquí seguimos todavía (con los dividendos cobrados y las plusvis ejecutadas)


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No mires los cortos, ni los largos, ni su optimización, ni leches...
> mira su caja, si los ingresos aumentan, tu dividendo aumentará.
> Ya puse cómo han aumentado ingresos estos meses pasados a doble dígito. Fijaos cuando salga el dato en lo que aumentarán este mes de enero.
> 
> Y luego hablamos.



Bueno, ya veremos si cumplen expectativas que la acción esta a estos precios por algo, y quizá sean esas espectativas, en caso de perdida de cuota de mercado o similares o menos ingresos nos vamos a comer un gap a la inversa de lo que paso con el SAbadell, que a lo mejor se espera un x3 en ingresso y hay un x2 y la liamos parda ehhh.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Es un plazo fijo al 6,8%. Ese fue mi único pensamiento al entrar. Su comportamiento a largo ya lo veremos.
> 
> Como la tuve desde el 2008 al 2013 apiñón fijo, nadie me va a explicar sus subidas y bajadas , me las sé de memoria.
> 
> ...



plazo fijo un dividendo,:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

es un plazo fijo al 0% porque lo descuentan del precio.

poco nivel sres.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2014)

Así vende el Gobierno la reforma del aborto: será positiva para la economía - EcoDiario.es

Va haber mas natalidad, pero de que tipo??????? naceran mas politicos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Han dicho que el dividendo lo mantienen si o si durante los proxmos años...
> Simpre lo pagan en efectivo.



Han dicho que esperan y desean mantener el dividendo durante los próximos años. No digo que no lo vayan a hacer, porque ni idea. ¿cuantas veces hemos oído declaraciones similares en TEF, SAN, BBVA...?


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> plazo fijo un dividendo,:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> es un plazo fijo al 0% porque lo descuentan del precio.
> 
> poco nivel sres.



Bueno señor si el dividendo se paga con la caja genrada y se siguen manteniendo los ingresos y esto se repite, se puede considerar un palzo fijo ...
(ya se que BME paga mas de lo que genera)
(ya se que rentabilidades pasadas...)


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, ya veremos si cumplen expectativas que la acción esta a estos precios por algo, y quizá sean esas espectativas, en caso de perdida de cuota de mercado o similares o menos ingresos nos vamos a comer un gap a la inversa de lo que paso con el SAbadell, que a lo mejor se espera un x3 en ingresso y hay un x2 y la liamos parda ehhh.



La acción está a estos precios porque se ha ajustado al IBEX como el resto, casi no se salva ningún valor.
Creo que ya he explicado mi visión claramente sobre esta caída y por lo que se debería apostar o no.
No digo una palabra más. Lo dejo aquí y voy a poner cremita antiinflamatoria en el trasero que me lo ha dejao guapo Pandoro.


----------



## decloban (27 Ene 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Así vende el Gobierno la reforma del aborto: será positiva para la economía - EcoDiario.es
> 
> Va haber mas natalidad, pero de que tipo??????? naceran mas politicos...



La primera razón que motiva la reforma del texto es "la no disminución del número de abortos practicados". *Sin embargo, los datos conocidos sólo tres días después de la elaboración del primer texto del anteproyecto demuestran que de 2011 a 2012 se abortó un 5% menos: de 118.000 a 112.000*.

En fin ya que buscan excusas se las podían currar un poco mas. Y lo que realmente va a ser positivo es para la economía de Portugal, Francia, Londres o cualquier lugar donde te lleve RyanAir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

En el mundo gacelo esto se puede hacer asi, pero si fueramos un poco mas profesionales la rentabilidad por dividendo tiene que ir ajustandose con la rentabilidad del capital invertido. No digo que manejar una caida del 30% en una compañia sea mejor si cada año tenemos un cupon del 6% que no tenerlo, pero los dividendos de las compañias vienen de sus beneficios netos, y si una compañia comienza a caer es porque sus beneficios netos caen y/o el riesgo a tomar esos beneficios sube, por lo que al final o comienzas a descapitalizar la empresa o haces ampliaciones de capital encubiertas para manetener un espejismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> *Y si no?*
> 
> En el banco el interés sería del 1,75%, y si hay crash en la bolsa, con sus obligadas quiebras bancarias y nacionales, la mordida del chipriotazo que nos meterían la iba a recuperar el Tato.
> 
> ...



Pandoro es buena compañía .

La teoría es la teoría. En mercados alcistas dentro porque se gana. En bajistas fuera por que se deja de perder.

Pero vamos, que no intento dar lecciones de nada y cada uno hace lo que puede para ganarse unos €, o al menos que no te los roben.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> plazo fijo un dividendo,:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> es un plazo fijo al 0% porque lo descuentan del precio.
> 
> poco nivel sres.









---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 13:19 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el mundo gacelo esto se puede hacer asi, pero si fueramos un poco mas profesionales la rentabilidad por dividendo tiene que ir ajustandose con la rentabilidad del capital invertido. No digo que manejar una caida del 30% en una compañia sea mejor si cada año tenemos un cupon del 6% que no tenerlo, pero los dividendos de las compañias vienen de sus beneficios netos, y si una compañia comienza a caer es porque sus beneficios netos caen y/o el riesgo a tomar esos beneficios sube, por lo que al final o comienzas a descapitalizar la empresa o haces ampliaciones de capital encubiertas para manetener un espejismo.



Estamos hablado de BME. La empresa que funciona con el mecanismo de un chupete y saca resultados mensuales 'absolutamente verídicos'.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La acción está a estos precios porque se ha ajustado al IBEX como el resto, casi no se salva ningún valor.
> Creo que ya he explicado mi visión claramente sobre esta caída y por lo que se debería apostar o no.
> No digo una palabra más. Lo dejo aquí y voy a poner cremita antiinflamatoria en el trasero que me lo ha dejao guapo Pandoro.



Tono, no. BME esta a niveles explosión de burbuja en 2007. El putibex un 35% más abajo.

Okis dejamos el tema. Como he dicho antes, cada uno es dueño de sus acciones y ojalá nos vaya bien a todos.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro es buena compañía .
> 
> La teoría es la teoría. En mercados alcistas dentro porque se gana. En bajistas fuera por que se deja de perder.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no intento dar lecciones de nada y cada uno hace lo que puede para ganarse unos €, o al menos que no te los roben.



Tu eres bearish
Yo soy bullish
échate pallá y que corra el aire entre tus cortos y mis largos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tu eres bearish
> Yo soy bullish
> échate pallá y que corra el aire entre tus cortos y mis largos



Eso debe ser pq tu eres del norte y yo del sur... la cabra tira al monte


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> plazo fijo un dividendo,:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> es un plazo fijo al 0% porque lo descuentan del precio.
> 
> poco nivel sres.



Obviamente si vas a corto plazo y vendes nada más cobrar el dividendo es lo que tiene. Ahora vete a la gráfica de BME a cinco años y piensa otra vez lo que has dicho.

http://tools.morningstar.es/es/stockreport/default.aspx?Site=es&id=0P0000A6PO&LanguageId=es-ES&SecurityToken=0P0000A6PO]3]0]E0WWE$$ALL

Este tipo de valores son buenos para formar una cartera sólida que se abstraiga de los precios de la acción e ir cobrando dividendos recurrentes durante unos cuantos años. Dudo que BME retire el dividendo por su situación financiera y como bien se comenta aquí está en un mercado que en los últimos años lo único que ha hecho ha sido crecer.
Lógicamente la estrategia es completamente distinta a la de chicharrear. No digo ni mejor ni peor, pero si distinta. Incluso complementaria.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Nadie habla del rebote???

Yo en la discusión BME coincido con el pirata.

Coño, que hace poco se decía que BME a 20 estaba carilla....si hasta lo mismo compré a 19....

Y si no recuerdo mal cierto AT de la época la veía en 13-14.

Para mi gusto está muy alta, el IBEX tocará los 8.XXX y ahí ya veremos dónde anda.

Y súbanme esas bankinter.....

Esperemos vayamos al verde....dos días de guano USA sería demasiado.....aprovecharemos este rebote para cubrir posis...ahora sí que sí venta bkt si toca los 5,16 de forma que a esa al entrar a 5,12 ya no la pierdo pasta.

Me quedaría con SAN a 6,44.....a la espera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Estoy con DON, las palabras son palabras y los ejecutivos que tratan de vender la compañia solo dicen las bondades del burro. En un negocio tan parco como el de BME de lo que se trata es de generar ingresos, caja y mas caja.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Venga, llegó la primavera y florecen las flores después de la gran hecatombe

reversal rompeculos


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Bueno yo no se si estoy en plan vengo a hablar de mi libro porque creo que somos pocos los sabadelianos y creo que voya dejar de comentarlo también.
Pero resumo...
Subiendo como un cohete y resistencia del 2.15 perforada holgadamente a nada que ha escampado un poco.
Espero el 2,20 hoy posiblemente si no hay guano o mañana.
Esta cayendo mucho menos que el ibex y subiendo bastante mas...


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Correccin sana en el mercado europeo - Noticias sobre dax - Noticias sobre eurostoxx - Noticias sobre ibex - Noticias sobre indices


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno yo no se si estoy en plan vengo a hablar de mi libro porque creo que somos pocos los sabadelianos y creo que voya dejar de comentarlo también.
> Pero resumo...
> Subiendo como un cohete y resistencia del 2.15 perforada holgadamente a nada que ha escampado un poco.
> Espero el 2,20 hoy posiblemente si no hay guano o mañana.
> Esta cayendo mucho menos que el ibex y subiendo bastante mas...



Demasiado ladrillo para ser un BKT 2.0, pero oye que igual con tanta ayudita publica.:fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Demasiado ladrillo para ser un BKT 2.0, pero oye que igual con tanta ayudita publica.:fiufiu:



Nada de BKT 2.0 objetivo 2,5-2.7 quizá algo mas , aquí nno veo x2 o x3...


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Obviamente si vas a corto plazo y vendes nada más cobrar el dividendo es lo que tiene. Ahora vete a la gráfica de BME a cinco años y piensa otra vez lo que has dicho.
> 
> http://tools.morningstar.es/es/stockreport/default.aspx?Site=es&id=0P0000A6PO&LanguageId=es-ES&SecurityToken=0P0000A6PO]3]0]E0WWE$$ALL
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces con el trolete de Zetaparo.
pregúntale como van sus coderes y cuanto dividendo cobra


----------



## decloban (27 Ene 2014)

Vodafone quiere dar el salto y negocia la compra de ONO con sus accionistas

Veremos en que situación queda Jazztel y sus continuos rumores de OPA.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

No. Si al final vamos a peponear y todo


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

No es lo mismo comprar caro bme que bbva, yo estaría mas preocupado con la segunda opción. BME tiene roces muy altos de los mas elevados de todo el ibex.Si se entra a estos precios no miréis un dividendo de 2-2,5 eu (que puede ser sostenible si el negocio vuelve a volumenes precrisis pero hoy en dia no lo es)
Seria mas correcto pensar en un dividendo de *1,2-1,5 y a 28 eu eso es (4,2%-5,35%)* al menos hasta que el negocio se recupere.
Si tengo algo de tiempo me gustaría echar una ojeada para ver la caja que generaba el negocio por 2005-2007, solo he visto los datos hasta 2008


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno yo no se si estoy en plan vengo a hablar de mi libro porque creo que somos pocos los sabadelianos y creo que voya dejar de comentarlo también.
> Pero resumo...
> Subiendo como un cohete y resistencia del 2.15 perforada holgadamente a nada que ha escampado un poco.
> Espero el 2,20 hoy posiblemente si no hay guano o mañana.
> Esta cayendo mucho menos que el ibex y subiendo bastante mas...




Yo no estoy, ni en sabadel ni en bme ni en la mayoría de los valores del resto de foreros.
Pero agradezco mucho todos los comentarios, incluidos los que cantan el estado de esos valores, porque sirven para seguir el mercado 
Suerte


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

Que ha pasado aquí?Se dedican a la fabricación de corchos, la lleva metagestion

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/LIS/COR-Corticeira_amori

Vaya reversal a las 12


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Vodafone quiere dar el salto y negocia la compra de ONO con sus accionistas
> 
> Veremos en que situación queda Jazztel y sus continuos rumores de OPA.



Lleva dos días corrigiendo a base de bién, después de haber llegado a los 9 eurillos :8::8::8:


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

quito la orden de bkt...no me creo que hagan la figura que supondría llegar a los 5,08 otra vez por tercera vez en el día....no lo creo

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 14:09 ----------

Pues mínimo ha hecho en 5,168....la mía finalmente estaba en 5,155......por poco no me la hubieran saltado.

Ahora otra vez superando los 20...a ver si llega pepón


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2014)

Cabrones hdp. Han saltado el SL de mi larguito ibex haciéndome perder pasta y de ahí a subir y subir

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 14:13 ----------

Robopoli leído, gracias.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

rebootee +96pips


----------



## Don Pedro (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno yo no se si estoy en plan vengo a hablar de mi libro porque creo que somos pocos los sabadelianos y creo que voya dejar de comentarlo también.
> Pero resumo...
> Subiendo como un cohete y resistencia del 2.15 perforada holgadamente a nada que ha escampado un poco.
> Espero el 2,20 hoy posiblemente si no hay guano o mañana.
> Esta cayendo mucho menos que el ibex y subiendo bastante mas...



Yo también estoy dentro y es lo único que tengo en verde


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Vodafone quiere dar el salto y negocia la compra de ONO con sus accionistas
> 
> Veremos en que situación queda Jazztel y sus continuos rumores de OPA.



Es por logica,Por que va a querer Vodafone comprar jazztel?Otra cosa es ono y su fibra optica


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es por logica,Por que va a querer Vodafone comprar jazztel?Otra cosa es ono y su fibra optica



Por la cartera de clientes... pero bueno que yo también creo que tiene mucho mas sentido comprar ono...


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Pepón coño, terminate el copazo y sal a escena.....


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

No me gusta... siento el guano en la nuca.
Apertura sin nada de fuerza. Ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No me gusta... siento el guano en la nuca.
> Apertura sin nada de fuerza. Ojalá me equivoque



Lo que siente en la nuca es el aliento de pandoro , pillin...


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que siente en la nuca es el aliento de pandoro , pillin...



Y que lo digas... Himax parece que quiere poner sus pelotas encima de la mesa y anular el bajón del viernes y si puede arrancar un puntillos pero la presión de las masas es feroz.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 15:42 ----------

Lo de Mastercard estos días ha sido criminal. Eso si la están poniendo a "güevo" para hacer otra entrada...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Ene 2014)

Goldman Sachs alerta de correcciones en la bolsa y deja de apostar por el Ibex - elEconomista.es

Esto va parriva fijooooo!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Superinteresante y sólo para magufos ::::::

El resto puede continuar bullish 

[YOUTUBE]PZ0xrijcpFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aitor33 (27 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Goldman Sachs alerta de correcciones en la bolsa y deja de apostar por el Ibex - elEconomista.es
> 
> Esto va parriva fijooooo!!!!!!!!!!1



Gracias por darnos estas noticias tranquilizadoras en este tortu*oso* camino, ya me siento más tranquilo


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Goldman Sachs alerta de correcciones en la bolsa y deja de apostar por el Ibex - elEconomista.es
> 
> Esto va parriva fijooooo!!!!!!!!!!1



:Aplauso:

pues claro que se va parriba, hay que ver los 11200.

a ver si nos dejan entrar a 9400 o ya hemos hecho minimos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante y sólo para magufos ::::::
> 
> El resto puede continuar bullish
> 
> ...



Se te pasaría esta mañana....



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *"We're Living Within A Money Bubble Of Epic Proportions"*
> 
> "We're Living Within A Money Bubble Of Epic Proportions" | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...




Joder, ahora además de Bearish... soy Magufo.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

Qué casualidad, si antes lo digo... ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/501570-brasil-tb-cosas-costo-de-estadios-mundial-se-triplica.html


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

De que se habla hoy???


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se te pasaría esta mañana....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, ví la gráfica y busqué el culibex bien a la izda :: pero no abrí el link a ZH.

We are magufos and bearish until the end

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 16:20 ----------


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Se me venden las 7.000 bkt si el precio toca 5,14x.....sacamos para unas copas.

Me quedo con las SAN.


No me gusta esto


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Ni descorrelación con europeas ni pollas... Estos usanos van para abajo y yo con ellos :´´´(


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Se me venden las 7.000 bkt si el precio toca 5,14x.....sacamos para unas copas.
> 
> Me quedo con las SAN.
> 
> ...



Doble toque a suelo intradiario...luego ya veremos.ienso:


----------



## Krim (27 Ene 2014)

Good job, Mr. Pandoro!!


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

Que mala pinta tiene esto 

Rebote ahora o muelte para todos!!!


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ene 2014)

Pandorada para todos!


----------



## guanobursatil (27 Ene 2014)




----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Yo tengo abandonados unos warrants vencimiento marzo objetivo 8750....

Pasada semana valían 0,04........hoy están a 0,10.

Algo es algo


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que mala pinta tiene esto
> 
> Rebote ahora o muelte para todos!!!





---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 16:39 ----------

Vigilen el carbon usano ...

A ANR le han metido un hostión en toa la boca de casi el 25% en un sólo mes.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

Este es segundo soporte guano...el otro día tonteó con 10.250 hasta que soltaron amarras... 500 puntos. Este punto también es de recorrido.

REBOTE O MUELTE!!!


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pandorada para todos!



PAra todos?
Los de Sabadell discrepamos :no::no::no::no:
De momento ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que mala pinta tiene esto
> 
> Rebote ahora o muelte para todos!!!



Hay nuevos gifs para el guano. 

Gifs de Obelix!


----------



## Garmont (27 Ene 2014)

> Vigilen el carbon usano ...
> 
> A ANR le han metido un hostión en toa la boca de casi el 25% en un sólo mes.



Momento de entrar?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Alamierrrrda el nasdaq!!! A los 4.000 que nos vamos con Pandoro de la manita.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay nuevos gifs para el guano.
> 
> Gifs de Obelix!



La falta de guano es como la falta de coito, nos hace acudir a nuevos Totem que nos ayuden en la labor.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La falta de guano es como la falta de coito, nos hace acudir a nuevos Totem que nos ayuden en la labor.



::


Lo de Obelix viene de aquí

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493667-habeis-visto-ibex35-enero-2014-principio-de-algun-bienvenidos-al-madmax-480.html#post10849628

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 16:50 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Is there anybody out there?



Ostras... camino a casa me he encontrado un gato, el pobrecillo con una patita rota de atrś. He ido a casa a por el trasportín para llevarlo a un vet pero me ha bufado y se ha largado por patas. Pobrecillo estaba aterrado. 

:S:S:S:S


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay nuevos gifs para el guano.
> 
> Gifs de Obelix!



Me encantan los gifs pero se equivoca. Ya veo clara la estrategia que quieren seguir y es dibujar un velote verde hoy para despejar dudas esta semana y seguir con el rally 8:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aSy5fvpJUzo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xx0Ru_1zPVk[/YOUTUBE]

nunca llueve para siempre


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante y sólo para magufos ::::::
> 
> El resto puede continuar bullish
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PZ0xrijcpFo[/YOUTUBE]



Publirreportaje patrocinado por


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

ole qué alegría la de bkt subiendo....cagón que es uno.....

Ya podría aprender SAN


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

a pacojones le crecen los enanos

El juez condena al BBVA a devolver el dinero de la deuda perpetua y exonera a Eroski. El Correo


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ole qué alegría la de bkt subiendo....cagón que es uno.....
> 
> Ya podría aprender SAN



Si SAN fuera el único tonto de la clase no pasaba nada :ouch::ouch:

No me había dado cuenta de ITX, 10 eurazos que ha perdido estos días. Otra que merecía una buena perdigonada hoy.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

si me va bien bkt....ahora viendo el rebote)


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si SAN fuera el único tonto de la clase no pasaba nada :ouch::ouch:



peor pinta tiene tef....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me encantan los gifs pero se equivoca. Ya veo clara la estrategia que quieren seguir y es dibujar un velote verde hoy para despejar dudas esta semana y seguir con el rally 8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



velote verde hoy???

Cuidadín con los rallies que dan sustos!!


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

no recomendó algún forero ARIA el viernes?

Llevaba 35% acumulado



Hoy corrige un poquito


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Yo telefonica ya la tengo como una preferente en mi cartera, inversión a perpetuidad...
Que tiempos aquellos de los 15 €...

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 17:05 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> no recomendó algún forero ARIA el viernes?
> 
> Llevaba 35% acumulado
> 
> ...



La esta bajando a posta para luego subirla...
Minduguis! que no sabéis...


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> si me va bien bkt....ahora viendo el rebote)



deja de dar envidia cochina 

afortunado en el juego ------> pagafantas

-----

me callo, que Iberdrola y Ferrovial también están en verde


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Bueno, la broma ha durado más de 8 horas ya, o rebotamos un 0,5% o esto va en serio


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> deja de dar envidia cochina
> 
> afortunado en el juego ------> pagafantas



No, no....el forero se refería a la plataforma bkt....

Mis bkt han volado a 5,14:ouch: Compradas poco por debajo de 5,12....así que unos 100 eurillos más a la cuenta....

Me quedo con 5.000 SAN a 6,44.....8:


----------



## Krim (27 Ene 2014)

Tengo un mal feeling. Que van a darle otra leche justo al cierre y lo van a dejar colgado del precipicio.


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, la broma ha durado más de 8 horas ya, o rebotamos un 0,5% o esto va en serio



tiene pinta de que lo van a dejar ahí ahí...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

recordemos el comentario de cava para hoy







> Lo más probable es que el IBEX abra el lunes en torno a 9.790. Es probable que el IBEX trate de encontrar un soporte en la zona 9.750-9.700, y que los gestores y los cuidadores traten de cerrar el mes en torno a 10.000.
> 
> Podemos observar con claridad en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación que en torno a 9.723 existe un soporte, reforzado porque representa un retroceso del 0,618 de la última onda al alza.
> 
> ...








EN 9723 están las órdenes automáticas


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

A por los 17000 miles!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 17:20 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> recordemos el comentario de cava para hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(f) o (c) ???


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

En sabadell estamos probando resistencia 2,15 otra vez, a ver si cerramos por encima que tal y como está la cosa no sería malo, las anteriores veces nos han bajado, aun asi el comportamiento de la acción muy muy bueno y sigue con buena pinta.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Garmont dijo:


> Momento de entrar?



Depende los plazos. A medio plazo es un blanco (x5) o negro (x0).

Técnicamente, en el muy corto plazo está muy estresada la pauta de precios y el rebote está muy cerca (sobre los 5,65$ - 5,50$)


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Rota, ahora a cerrar en máximos, a nada que acompañe el IBEX tenemos que volar.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Van a dejar el cierre ahí colgando, en 97xx para ver que hacen los yankies hoy, y las asiáticas por la noche. Y ya si eso mañana los 11.000


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

bkt y sabadell auguran rebotón mañana....


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Van a dejar el cierre ahí colgando, en 97xx para ver que hacen los yankies hoy, y las asiáticas por la noche. Y ya si eso mañana los 11.000



9760-9780 por ahí andará


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Rota, ahora a cerrar en máximos, a nada que acompañe el IBEX tenemos que volar.



Detro en 2.153 ... a ver la subasta de cierre que hacen ::::::

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 17:31 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> 9760-9780 por ahí andará



Premio para el caballero :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

subasta a la baja, usa dobla perdidas en 5minutos: de -0,19% a -0,38%
nos pilla ese tramo de miedo e incertidumbre


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Ene 2014)

Saludo, recuerdo que soy un maldito loser, y me voy a continuar el trabajo.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

A Arch Coal la veo jugando con el puto barranco ...


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Vamos taiwaneses!!!

SAMSUNG ELECT LTD(F) (SSNLF) news: Reports: Samsung working on Glass rival; flexible phone arriving soon - Seeking Alpha
HIMX Himax Technologies, Inc. ADR XNAS:HIMX Stock Quote Price News

La faena es que no están en el mejor contexto ahora mismo. 
Hace una semana esto habría pegado un pepinazo bastante más serio.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

Cierre por encima de zona guano...rebote a corto ¿¿??

Según los niveles, no ha tenido fuerza ni por arriba ni abajo +-20 en niveles relevantes probando stop, y con volumen no significativo en ambos.

A esperar a USA y vigilar los niveles para mañana.


----------



## garpie (27 Ene 2014)

Pandoro empieza a estar juguetón







La imagen es de _esta noticia_, pero quedándonos con la parte izda igual algun@ se siente reconocido estos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cierre por encima de zona guano...rebote a corto ¿¿??
> 
> Según los niveles, no ha tenido fuerza ni por arriba ni abajo +-20 en niveles relevantes probando stop, y con volumen no significativo en ambos.
> 
> A esperar a USA y vigilar los niveles para mañana.



Fran, tu ruta sigue invariable, no?

¿11K y guano a paladas? ¿Cuando desecharías ese escenario?


----------



## Namreir (27 Ene 2014)

Me comi el owned!!!!!!


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, tu ruta sigue invariable, no?
> 
> ¿11K y guano a paladas? ¿Cuando desecharías ese escenario?



11200,,,,,,,,

ni puto caso oyga

PRIMERO NOS VAMOS A 9450¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿????????????????????????


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

1780: camino de 1770


> Por lo tanto, debemos concluir que la imposibilidad de superar el 1.850 por parte del S&P 500 y la perforación del 1.810, ha supuesto el agotamiento de la tendencia alcista. Es evidente que con la caída del viernes se ha provocado un fuerte daño, cuya reparación exigirá tiempo. La excusa: la fuerte caída de la lira turca y del peso argentino. ¿Pero quién con un mínimo sentido común se puede creer que a los mercados les ha pillado por sorpresa lo que ha sucedido en Argentina, o que a los mercados les ha sorprendido la desaceleración de China? ¿O alguien se sorprende de que la reducción de las inyecciones de liquidez del FED perjudiquen a las economías emergentes? Las bolsas son máquinas que descuentan expectativas y todos esos escenarios ya habían sido descontados en gran medida por los mercados.
> 
> Lo que me resulta a mi sorprendente es que alguien se crea eso de “Spain is back”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roninn (27 Ene 2014)

S&P haciendo mínimos diarios 1.779

Uh...

Ostias como panes, 1.778,14 ahora


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

al bbva le queda un 5% de caida


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Después de esta rotura rectal y la que parece que viene por delante apago el ordenador y me voy con la familia.
No olviden:
_When sky is falling the Nervous Nellies are running for the exists , while the educated investors are waiting to buy even more stocks at bargain prices!
_


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

la pregunta debería ser:

va a volver a superar en 1 mes el SP500 los 1810?


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

habéis visto la distribución de inditex? jajajajaj tonto el último


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Yo si mañana hay guano me quito de unas cuantas... fer, ena, y quiza bme (lo siento tono)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la pregunta debería ser:
> 
> va a volver a superar en 1 mes el SP500 los 1810?



el dow tiene que superar los 20000, asi que...

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 18:18 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Yo si mañana hay guano me quito de unas cuantas... fer, ena, y quiza bme (lo siento tono)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



joer con este pánico y miedo que lleváis en el cuerpo, que ganas tengo de comprar en 9450...


rumbo a 11200.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

ARIA -15% 
+10 letras


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el dow tiene que superar los 20000, asi que...
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 18:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Que no es panico amijo , aun me quedo con bastante simplemente llegan a niveles para esperarlas algo mas abajo me iria en verde menos en bme asi que en paz mas o menos y luego ya si eso a ver... 
De todad formas no son muy guanosas las que he puesto. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Ene 2014)

Joder con las anarosas! Rápido! Que alguien me cuente alguna historia de esas de cuchillo cayendo para que no le meta un viaje ahora mismo:ouch:


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

ANR en 5,59$


----------



## Roninn (27 Ene 2014)

SP rompe los 1.775 ienso:

1.773.

Si es de verdad festivalaco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ene 2014)

Cada vez estoy mas convencido de que he nacido con el don,posicion que abro posicion que se va a la mierda...pero lo del carbon usano ya es que no tiene nombre,me veo que la cosa va al x0 de cabeza ::


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Joder con las anarosas! Rápido! Que alguien me cuente alguna historia de esas de cuchillo cayendo para que no le meta un viaje ahora mismo:ouch:



Para el cortísimo y en condiciones normales (ojo con el SP) está para entrar.

El soporte está ahí



Ojo porque estructuralmente sigue bajista en el largo plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR en 5,59$



Objetivos un poco más abajo... ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ARIA -15%
> +10 letras



Es un chicharro, se mueve a golpe de doble digito para arriba y abajo


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

a la espera de confirmar rotura soporte dax rumbo a 9207


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Para el cortísimo y en condiciones normales (ojo con el SP) está para entrar.
> 
> El soporte está ahí
> 
> ...



El soporte se lo va a fockear entre un 4 y un 8% IMHO. Esas velotas no se parán así como así....:cook:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ene 2014)

IBEX-35 BAJO LA LUPA TÉCNICA. INTERESANTE CONCLUSIÓN | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> IBEX-35 BAJO LA LUPA TÉCNICA. INTERESANTE CONCLUSIÓN | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA




_
Las correcciones esperadas desde estos niveles proyectan diferentes objetivos según cuáles sean los recuentos y los espacios temporales establecidos en el análisis. *En principio se puede esperar una corrección dentro de un rango amplio que abarca los límites 9.900 y hasta la zona 9.000*._​

Jato, sal de ese cuerpo!!!!

::


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El soporte se lo va a fockear entre un 4 y un 8% IMHO. Esas velotas no se parán así como así....:cook:



Son velas de 2 horas, no tienen la relevancia de las velas diarias.

Lleva un tute tremendo, un 25% en un mes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Son velas de 2 horas, no tienen la relevancia de las velas diarias.
> 
> Lleva un tute tremendo, un 25% en un mes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



La verdad es que está a punto de caramelo

Pero hay que tenerlos bien puestos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

Bueno no me había fijado. Pero es lo mismo. Velote del -6% de ayer y hoy vamos por el -3.86%.... :cook:

Habrá que ver como llega al soporte.


----------



## Roninn (27 Ene 2014)

SP debatiendose en los 1,775

Curioso:

*Año 1,775*. 19 de abril: *comienza la Guerra de la Independencia de los Estados Unidos*. Los 3 millones de colonos carecen de tropas regulares, dinero, material de guerra y una dirección centralizada.

Con estas cosas no gano dinero pero lo que me entretengo... ::


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> La verdad es que está a punto de caramelo



Hay que tener huevos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Yo busco tendencia a medio plazo para entrar un poco fuerte a años vista

Arch Coal está en el momento de la verdad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También subió un 46% en dos semanas....:8:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

el soporte es 1770

ha hecho 1772 y rebota


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> También subió un 46% en dos semanas....:8:



Pon unas anarrosas en tu vida y hazte rico ::::::


----------



## politicodemadreputa (27 Ene 2014)

Pues yo voy gargadisisisisisisimo a una media de 6.03... ya noto el ojete candor, pero bueno, espero como dijo el jatus a un x3.5




bertok dijo:


> Pon unas anarrosas en tu vida y hazte rico ::::::


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ene 2014)

Afortunadamente el eur/usd esta amortiguando el roto de las anarosas (anarosas!! no habia caido hasta ahora a que se referia )...un pedazo de 0,04% Los inversores experimentados lo tenemos todo bajo control ::


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ene 2014)

Entretanto guano nos vamos a olvidar de cuando presentan resultados los dos grandes bancos, todavia creo en el rebote.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ene 2014)

bueno posible subidón ...... si mis ojos no engañan


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

noticia más leída
Goldman Sachs alerta de correcciones en la bolsa y deja de apostar por el Ibex - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

largos dow.


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> noticia más leída
> Goldman Sachs alerta de correcciones en la bolsa y deja de apostar por el Ibex - elEconomista.es



A esos hijos de fruta lo mismo que no hay que perdirles crédito no se les debe dar ninguno.
Lo que les jode es que los inversores se vayan de USA para venir a Europa.

Que se miren el ombligo que llevan 15 días que su cotización parece la escalera de mi casa cuando bajo
y con un volumen que es una alegría para los ojos


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Ene 2014)

En ANR parece que ha funcionado la zona, al menos por ahora. Al final no me he atrevido, ya llevaría para una buena cena :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Mañana subidón de ferrovial y ACS. La UE les mete 2000M en el bolsillo que daban por perdidos

*Ferrovial y ACS pactan con Grecia relanzar 2.600 millones de inversión*



> La inyección de más de 2.000 millones en fondos de la UE para que Grecia recupere cuatro autopistas de presupuesto multimillonario, básicas para el desarrollo industrial del país, ha tocado de lleno a intereses de ACS y Ferrovial. Cada una de ellas cuenta con un 33,34% del consorcio Neo Odos, concesionaria de dos de esas autopistas que se pretenden culminar: Ionian Roads y Central Greece, la primera de 378 kilómetros entre Atenas y Ioannina, y la segunda de 231 kilómetros entre Lamia y Egnatia. Su construcción de ambas fue abandonada hace más de dos años por la quiebra del país y en su terminación tendrá un papel relevante el socio local, Gek Terna, que controla el otro 33, 34% del consorcio.



Ferrovial y ACS pactan con Grecia relanzar 2.600 millones de inversión | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

y rebote dax.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2014)

Como veis los graficos de guillin,elecnor,carlsberg,philip morris y baron de ley?


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno posible subidón ...... si mis ojos no engañan










No sé lo que ven tus ojos, los míos que el SP acaba en verde, la prima de riesgo baja un 2,60 y los futuros están poniéndose del color de la lechuga.


----------



## creative (27 Ene 2014)

Cerre posiciones en SOLARIA venta e 1,26€ precio medio de entrada 0,82 y en total unas 2100 acciones, beneficio 900 €, MONTORO NOS VEMOS EN EL 2015!!!!!


Mantego posicion en DIA Y DURO.

Esperamos correcion en los 9000 . Objetivos todavia no declarados pero buscare alguno con dividendos.


SOLARIA te veo en 0,6 que te quiero tener en cartera!!! pero me lo has dejado muy facil, pude vender en 1,70 no lo hizo ya que esperaba " la noticia!


Pd de Codere despues de la ampliacion igual entramos jejeje


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Lástima las bankinter que se me han vendido a última hora.

^Pero había que preservar capital por si venía el pato negro::

A ver si no se disparan mucho en el GAP al alza de mañana y se puede hacer una comprita....


Ya veremos si esas o bankias....ienso:


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

ojo a la rapidez con que están subiendo los futuros ahora, parpadeas y te lo pierdes


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

espejo koncorde
cie-dia-prosegur


----------



## Topongo (27 Ene 2014)

Donde se ven los del ibex?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis los graficos de guillin,elecnor,*carlsberg,philip morris y baron de ley*?



Lo tuyo es apostar por los vicios. Tabaco y alcohol.
El día que coticen las empresas con farolillo rojo a la puerta, ya te veo mirando si son mejores los roces y el capex de las rubias o de las morenas.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

espero que las más castigadas la semana pasada empujen de lo lindo mañana
enc.mts.atres


----------



## Tono (27 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Donde se ven los del ibex?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



+24,8 ahora mismo

IG | Trading de CFDs con IG España | IG Markets

SP casi en reversal, todos a empujar


----------



## creative (27 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo tuyo es apostar por los vicios. Tabaco y alcohol.
> El día que coticen las empresas con farolillo rojo a la puerta, ya te veo mirando si son mejores los roces y el capex de las rubias o de las morenas.



Le falta el juego

jaajja


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espejo koncorde
> cie-dia-prosegur



Vacié el buzón que no le puedo enviar nada....::::


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

más juego que esto ...


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Le falta el juego
> 
> jaajja



MPEL Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd ADR XNAS:MPEL Stock Quote Price News
güeno, güeno, güeno oyga!!


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vacié el buzón que no le puedo enviar nada....::::



30 min que tengo que ir a al trastero a por unas cosas


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Vamos a por el verde coño!!!


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

toma rebote, mañana más


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran, tu ruta sigue invariable, no?
> 
> ¿11K y guano a paladas? ¿Cuando desecharías ese escenario?



Luego lo comento en el blog. Es muy interesante la proyección de uno de los indicadores.

Como dice MPBK el 9450 es muy goloso por técnico...pero.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Este señor dice IBEX entre 9100 y 9400 ... ... no se me pongan verdes ahora 

http://www.antonioiruzubieta.com/wordpress/sube-la-temperatura-refugio-en-t-bond-sp500-ibex/


----------



## Klendathu (27 Ene 2014)

Podrá subir el ibex con lo de Argentina? 

Esta tarde justo decia De Guindos que no habia de que preocuparse que las empresas españolas tenian muy poca exposicion, lo que me suena a "Huid insensatos".


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Como en la mejores épocas: el DOW remonta en la sesión de la tarde y el culibex sigue hundido en la miseria.

¿algo está cambiando?


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

Este señor dice IBEX entre 9100 y 9400 ... ... no se me pongan verdes ahora 

SUBE LA TEMPERATURA, REFUGIO EN T-BOND. SP500, IBEX | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espero que las más castigadas la semana pasada empujen de lo lindo mañana
> enc.mts.atres



Jazztel la mete en las quinielas? Vaya vela 'guapa' hizo hoy
Pero que Vodafone parece que se casa con ONO quizá le esté haciendo más pupita que la propia corrección de las bolsas.
Estamos comprados, pero la tenemos en radar por si corrigiera. If the flute sounds, dejo orden en 8.50


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espejo koncorde
> cie-dia-prosegur



Las pro segur crwo que me pueden dar bastantes alegrias; hoy de momento de lo poco en verde del continuo: )

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Las pro segur crwo que me pueden dar bastantes alegrias; hoy de momento de lo poco en verde del continuo: )
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



y mañana esas prosegures?

---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 15:05 ----------

por cierto SP500 tortazo fin de hora


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2014)

Futuros r:

Vaya lio:ouch:


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Podrá subir el ibex con lo de Argentina?
> 
> Esta tarde justo decia De Guindos que no habia de que preocuparse que las empresas españolas tenian muy poca exposicion, lo que me suena a "Huid insensatos".



11200,,,,,,,,,,,,,,inocho:


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y mañana esas prosegures?
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ene-2014 at 15:05 ----------
> 
> por cierto SP500 tortazo fin de hora



Si vemos los ejemplos de blai5, mañana seria un día duro pero después subiría con fuerza y pasaría de sobra mi precio de entrada. No veo problema.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si vemos los ejemplos de blai5, mañana seria un día duro pero después subiría con fuerza y pasaría de sobra mi precio de entrada. No veo problema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Hay formas de hacer espejo: una porque entren las manos mientras huye la gacelada y, otra en la que las pocas que estaban permanecen


y no olvidemos que el cuidador es mano fuerte


Yo hasta el segundo día de espejo no miro  y más con lo que viene


----------



## sinnombrex (27 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis los graficos de guillin,elecnor,carlsberg,philip morris y baron de ley?



Llevo elecnor y mirando las posiciones de compra venta suele haber muy pocas de venta, incluso espaciadas (estos dos dias de guano hay algunas mas a la venta).
Entre porque bestinver no paraba de comprar la semana pasada, y no me hace mucha gracia el volumen que tiene, pero se ha comportado muy bien (despues del guano aun me da para unas copas).

Yo de graficos sigo aprendiendo, la veo en una fuerte resistencia hasta 11,70 (ver las posiciones de venta de estos dias anteriores me hizo pensar que la romperia).

Konkorde dice vender a corto plazo, comechichis dice comprar, macd vender y rsi parece que se ha dado la vuelta hacia abajo.


----------



## amago45 (27 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hay formas de hacer espejo: una porque entren las manos mientras huye la gacelada y, otra en la que las pocas que estaban permanecen
> 
> 
> y no olvidemos que el cuidador es mano fuerte
> ...



DIA ya recuperó hoy un 1.5%, pero tiene buén CPM ... ... 
PROSEGUR parece que aguantaría por encima de la nube ... ...

Pinto pinto gorgorito ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## mpbk (27 Ene 2014)

mi sistema sin errores me ha dado compra en mastercard obj 100€, la entrada....cuanto más abajo pues mejor.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

Apple Inc. : Apple Reports First Quarter Results | 4-Traders
A ver si anima el nasdaq mañana.


----------



## egarenc (27 Ene 2014)

ponzi, ahí tenemos de nuevo a las Alba rondando los 41.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ene 2014)

si alguno@ va a trastear con indicadores:

StockFetcher - Technical Stock Screening and Charts


----------



## musgooo (27 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Apple Inc. : Apple Reports First Quarter Results | 4-Traders
> A ver si anima el nasdaq mañana.



Acaba de publicar resultados y está cayendo casi el 6% en el after hours


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ene 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Acaba de publicar resultados y está cayendo casi el 6%



Acabo de verlo y no lo entiendo... Se supone que han superado previsiones en conjunto aunque las ventas de iPhone como tal han bajado.
En fin, que toca guano y parece que guano vamos a tener para rato :


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Ene 2014)

Up

Mañana...



Chusto o muerte


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

musgooo dijo:


> Acaba de publicar resultados y está cayendo casi el 6% en el after hours



quien dice 6% dice 8% ya


----------



## tarrito (28 Ene 2014)

:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

y para redondear, Seagate -5%


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

como me gustaria ver a apple a 300$.....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2014)

Hay reunión de la Fed esta semana, según lo que digan esta semana puede acabar en Peponazo o Pandorazo.


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

ONO le podria costar a Vodafone 6.400 millones de euros (8.5 veces el Ebitda 2012) mas 3.000 millones de deuda
ALSD - ¿Cuánto le costaría Ono a Vodafone? - Blogs Expansión.com


----------



## Maravedi (28 Ene 2014)

Guanos días bros! Parece que el ibex viene verde ya veremos


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Maravedi dijo:


> Guanos días bros! Parece que el ibex viene verde ya veremos



VERDE?

en la subasta veo muchas cosas +4%


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.
Viendo los futuros parece que habrá el esperado gap al alza.
+56 y subiendo, Alemania lo mismo.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

pues ya tenemos el gap de 9300 y este


----------



## decloban (28 Ene 2014)

Parece mentira que a estas alturas pongáis en duda la palabra de gurupeche. Si dice que toca los 9200 como poco es que se va a 11000.


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Pos sí, aunque era mejor que los cerraran todos de una puta vez para que no dé el coñazo el jato

Y la prima de riesgo bajando 1,30% en día de emisión de deuda.

Hoy podremos lamernos las heridas.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

arcelor +5,5% en subasta


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

tono dijo:


> pos sí, aunque era mejor que los cerraran todos de una puta vez para que no dé el coñazo el jato



:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> arcelor +5,5% en subasta



Parece que va a haber sobre un 0,5%al alza. Muy interesante fijarse en los valores que levantan y los que se quedan en la apertura. 
Ahí es donde han cambiado los leoncios sus posiciones de apuesta.


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

Amadeus +4.29 en la pre-apertura ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que va a haber sobre un 0,5%al alza. Muy interesante fijarse en los valores que levantan y los que se quedan en la apertura.
> Ahí es donde han cambiado los leoncios sus posiciones de apuesta.



arcelor venía de una bajada tipo salto de ski de año nuevo


y GAS de estar en +3% a estar en -1% (aunque puede que sea para hacer velas verdes)


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Esta bajada ha sido calculada al milímetro por técnico como yo me llamo Toño, donde los leoncios se han reposicionado a su gusto saliendo de los valores que caerán en el corto/medio plazo.
Hoy es el día de ver sus cartas. 
Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

¿Bankia va bien? Lo que no te dicen de sus cuentas



EE.UU.: Apple bate al consenso con cifras 4T; pero ventas iPhone débiles
Samsung registra un récord de ventas de smartphones en el 4T


OJO! al popular: 
Banco Popular sacrifica su objetivo de lograr un beneficio de 500M€


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

Se están repartiendo los boletos del último pase de Pandoro. Quien tenga agarrado ahora un ticket que lo ponga a la reventa , si no quiere formar parte del espectáculo sodomita. Rebote o muelte. Objetivo ya lo sabemos. gooooooooo


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,
No pinta nada mal el arranque que estamos teniendo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ¿Bankia va bien? Lo que no te dicen de sus cuentas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del POP es de traca, sube como la espuma por encima de 5,x y mirar donde la han bajado estos dias, y lo que mas llama la atención es como se desmarcó de la banca mediana, SAB BKT


----------



## Krim (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> No pinta nada mal el arranque que estamos teniendo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Pues no...pero cuidado con los gaps al alza que los carga el diablo. A ver como evoluciona. Personalmente me quedo fuera hasta ver algo claro, la volatilidad asusta 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Que cagada ayer vendiendo las bkt.

Buenos dias.


Que malo es el miedo de la gacela.


Fran, parece que esto rebotaienso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

rovi + 7%? tiene que ser un error o algo


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cagada ayer vendiendo las bkt.
> 
> Buenos dias.
> 
> ...



Solo si pasa 9886 20-70

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 09:18 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> rovi + 7%? tiene que ser un error o algo



Esos no venden vaselina????


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> rovi + 7%? tiene que ser un error o algo



Buenas.

Parece que rebotamso un poquillo...

Los Rovi ya se sabe de toda la vida que hay que aguantarlos todo lo que se pueda antes de soltarlos...


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Fresas +5% :Aplauso:

El espejo de Prosegur parece que se hace esperar, de momento subida del 1,3%


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues no...pero cuidado con los gaps al alza que los carga el diablo. A ver como evoluciona. Personalmente me quedo fuera hasta ver algo claro, la volatilidad asusta
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ya. Yo quiero cargar BME pero no me fío todavía...


----------



## sr.anus (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Solo si pasa 9886 20-70
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 09:18 ----------
> 
> ...



20-70?? hay que hacer un master para descifrar algunos mensajes :banghead:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Ucrania: el primer ministro ofrece su dimisión


Prosegur es que yo he metido una orden gorda más abajo y acojona a los leoncios 
y otra en Nico


Es que las Rovi vienen de doble suelo....

al parecer están dando vaselina a todo el MC para la tarde


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya. Yo quiero cargar BME pero no me fío todavía...



Ayer se movieron más de 24M a la baja, lo que es un volumen bastante grande, no va a caer más del punto de ayer. Salvo que el IBEX vuelva a los infiernos.
Hoy apuesto por un 2% o más al alza.


----------



## Crash (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se están repartiendo los boletos del último pase de Pandoro. Quien tenga agarrado ahora un ticket que lo ponga a la reventa , si no quiere formar parte del espectáculo sodomita. Rebote o muelte. Objetivo ya lo sabemos. gooooooooo



Un placer tenerle de vuelta. Como muestra de eterno agradecimiento le dejo una visita en el blog con Netscape 4.8.


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

Sabadell contra el 2,18 maximos de 2012 si superamos siguiente parada 2,25 otros máximosde 2012
Vamos!
A ver si hoy nos cargamos el 2,18


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Un placer tenerle de vuelta. Como muestra de eterno agradecimiento le dejo una visita en el blog con Netscape 4.8.



Tenga cuidado con esa información, que de ahí puede conseguir su IP, su pc y su dirección.. y luego vaya usté a saber lo que hace con ella ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sabadell contra el 2,18 maximos de 2012 si superamos siguiente parada 2,25 otros máximosde 2012
> Vamos!
> A ver si hoy nos cargamos el 2,18



no sé queje
que SAB lleva 4 semanas creando CPM y superando máximos



ACX tiene un tope en 9,62 de estos 2 días. si no lo supera, para abajo, si sí, a los 9.90

y Arcelor lo mismo. tiene que superar 12,35, si lo hace a máximos. 

Veo más factible el de arriba (llevo los 2, gran cagada del viernes)


----------



## Crash (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con esa información, que de ahí puede conseguir su IP, su pc y su dirección.. y luego vaya usté a saber lo que hace con ella ienso:



Su IP y pare de contar. Me preocupa poco, ¿no ha visto los comentarios en el blog? Piratón, Fransito. Yo ahí no tengo nada que hacer. :X


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ayer se movieron más de 24M a la baja, lo que es un volumen bastante grande, no va a caer más del punto de ayer. Salvo que el IBEX vuelva a los infiernos.
> Hoy apuesto por un 2% o más al alza.



Dentro a 28.88€. Esta la meto en el cuarto de las escobas con LHA y TUI para no volver a verlas hasta dentro de una buena temporada. Eso de tener una cartera que se comporta como 2xNasdaq no es apto para corazones sensibles y este tipo de valores se agradecen de vez en cuando


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

No podemos con el 2,18 cabezazos y cabezazos... toda la banca mediana en +3 y los sabadelianes en un triste +1.5, también es verdad que no hemos sufrido guano estos ultimos dias...
Clave el 2,18 que se está comportando como peor resistencia que el 2,15...


----------



## Rodrigo (28 Ene 2014)

Ya subira topongo, esa grafica tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Ene 2014)

Como veis Telefonica? yo la veo buena bonita barata, rebotando en la parte superior del canal lateral en el que estuvo metida desde verano 2012


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Ya subira topongo, esa grafica tiene muy buena pinta



se ha dejado un minigap hoy en apertura creo...


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Ya han salido las posiciones cortas del viernes

BME

Ha bajado a niveles de 2012

La banca aprovecha que BME cotiza al precio más alto desde 2008 para hacer caja - Noticias de Mercados

Es llamativo que lleve unos años sin publicar el fcf en las presentaciones a los accionistas

Ficha BME

Vamos a intentar dar una valoración un poco seria

En el pico del negocio valorando a 15 veces llegaríamos a un precio de 27,5 mas 400 mill (5,4 eu mas)----32,9 Esta seria la valoración en el pico máximo, si os fijais es casi el mismo precio al que colocaron el negocio en la OPV

Para los resultados estimados para 2013

A 15 veces 25,2 eu mas 270 mill de caja (3,25)---28,45

Para que os hagáis una idea, cuando el negocio estaba en su punto mas bajo, cogiendo el múltiplo 15 llegaríamos a una valoración de 22,22 a la cual hay que sumar la caja que tengan en ese momento

Por la calidad del negocio (roces del 80%-100%) lo normal es que cotice a 15 veces

Aunque es una empresa que me gusta mucho sigo pensando que queman demasiada caja, en apenas 7 años han pasado de cerca de 500 mill a 270 mill y ojo el capex de mantenimiento apenas llega a 10 mill. Creo que seria mas sensato repartir un dividendo fijo de 1,2 (incluso en sus peores momentos habrían podido repartirlo sin quemar la caja).Los años buenos como el negocio puede mantenerse con un 5%-10% del fcf seria una buena idea que recomprasen acciones


----------



## aitor33 (28 Ene 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Ya subira topongo, esa grafica tiene muy buena pinta



Y más que la gráfica el volumen que lleva...Gracias Pepón por acudir al rescate de nuestras carteras


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

Oigan que yo solo quería recalcar la importancia del 18 ... no estoy preocupado que por eso entre y la mantuve aun con el guano del.lunes martes y miércoles pasado... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Ibex +1,62%... Mira que es exagerado en todos los movimientos


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Que crack

Polo de cocodrilo a plazos


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Hemos vuelto a entra en bkt....he pagado 600 euros más por lo que tenía ayer....qué cosas tiene la bolsa, nos hace comportarnos de forma irracional.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ibex +1,62%... Mira que es exagerado en todos los movimientos



hemos igualado los máximos de ayer, no superado aún


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se están repartiendo los boletos del último pase de Pandoro. Quien tenga agarrado ahora un ticket que lo ponga a la reventa , si no quiere formar parte del espectáculo sodomita. Rebote o muelte. Objetivo ya lo sabemos. gooooooooo



Gracias por el post tempranero del blog!



sr.anus dijo:


> 20-70?? hay que hacer un master para descifrar algunos mensajes :banghead:



aisss estos gacelos.... pushes y pulloes de esa magnitud!



Crash dijo:


> Su IP y pare de contar. Me preocupa poco, ¿no ha visto los comentarios en el blog? Piratón, Fransito. Yo ahí no tengo nada que hacer. :X



Crashcito, siempre te tendremos en nuestro corazón!



ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eres un fenómeno, gracias!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Ene 2014)

Alguien sigue a LiquidMetal?

Gráfico de acciones de LIQUIDMETAL TECH | LQMT Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Pedazo chicharrillo volante. Segun parece está relacionado con el material con el que se construye con Ipad Air.

POr cierto, a Apple, ya le vale. Podrian recomprar unas cuantas acciones con los oceanos de pasta flotante que tienen y dar una alegria a los accionistas::


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias por el post tempranero del blog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias figura, yo intentaría tener bme por debajo de 22-25, olvidándome completamente de la caja. A los precios que cotiza ahora a poco que algo salga mal uno puede verse pillado aunque con los dividendos el viaje sera mas llevadero.Pensar que si siguen como hasta ahora cada 83 mill que fundan de la caja 1 eu menos que valdrá la accion


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

ahora la pregunta es, ya hemos hecho la corrección y nos vamos a 11200?

o bajaremos a 9400 y a por los 11200?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

primero hay que acabar el mes en positivo, aunque sea poco...


ence
cementos
arcelor
rovi

los cuatro, +4%

fap fap fap que dirían


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ahora la pregunta es, ya hemos hecho la corrección y nos vamos a 11200?
> 
> o bajaremos a 9400 y a por los 11200?



Espere que se lo.miro ahora...

Ver archivo adjunto 61788



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

No me habléis de 9400.....de aquí nos vamos a los 13.000 con Bankinter en 7,52 y Santander en 8,47

No me seáis cenizos por favor..... 

Calopez baneo a los cenizos... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ahora la pregunta es, ya hemos hecho la corrección y nos vamos a 11200?
> 
> o bajaremos a 9400 y a por los 11200?





mpbk dijo:


> *al bbva le queda un 5% de caida*



¿Contando con el 2% de subida de hoy o cómo va eso? 



mpbk dijo:


> *mi sistema sin errores* me ha dado compra en mastercard obj 100€, la entrada....cuanto más abajo pues mejor.



Si su sistema no tiene errores no debería tener dudas.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Contando con el 2% de subida de hoy o cómo va eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Si su sistema no tiene errores no debería tener dudas.





aún no hemos superado los máximos de ayer, y el vix por encima de 15
cuidado aún


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Cuidado con el carbon sobre todo chino...Con la opacidad que existe en china que lleguen este tipo de noticias,da respeto

China regulator orders to issue alert on coal loans

Todos los productores pequeños y medianos están cayendo como moscas, si caen dejaran buenos boquetes en el sistema financiero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Contando con el 2% de subida de hoy o cómo va eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Si su sistema no tiene errores no debería tener dudas.


----------



## Zetaperro (28 Ene 2014)

Doble techo


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

necesitamos que empujen también TEF y GAS para que esto pete para arriba del todo


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Contando con el 2% de subida de hoy o cómo va eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Si su sistema no tiene errores no debería tener dudas.



cierto, el bbva le queda caida.....yo sigo esperando los 9400, pero quien quiera son largos con stop en el gap de hoy.

mastercard alcanzará los 100usd.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

Verdes dias,

POR ESPAÑA he entrado en TEF, aunque tengo orden puesta vendida en el futoro del stoxx50 telecomunicaciones por lo que pueda pasar, que no sera nada, pero por si pasa, que no pasara eh.


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

sacyr lo más alcista que hay.......obj 5, desde 3.2


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No me habléis de 9400.....de aquí nos vamos a los 13.000 con Bankinter en 7,52 y Santander en 8,47
> 
> No me seáis cenizos por favor.....
> 
> ...




Y a los que dicen cosas feas del carbon


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No me habléis de 9400.....de aquí nos vamos a los 13.000 con Bankinter en 7,52 y Santander en 8,47
> 
> No me seáis cenizos por favor.....
> 
> ...



TEF a 15
EON a 18
SZU a 23
SDF a 26
IBM a 220

si me lo pueden ir poniendo todo esto para el viernes y tal, el lunes tambien me vale.

España-Europa-Elmundo. La triple E. E de Excelencia.


----------



## aitor33 (28 Ene 2014)

Topongo, no toques,¿ Pero por qué tocas?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

aprovechando el repunte, fuera de arcelor con algo para unas rabas. me quedo con acx que tiene mejor pinta gráficamente


TEF en rojo casi, nos chafa el llegar hoy a los 10.050


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

hchi del dax.40 pips regalados?


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda la razón Ponzi, toda la razón. Que no te quepa duda que sé que un PER 15 sería lo adecuado, y que a unPER 17-18 que anda ahora es cara.
Conozco este valor como la madre que me parió y me ha hecho ganar en 5 años de plena crisis un 50% en dividendos y un 35% en revalorización. 

Pero cuando se apuesta por un valor no hay que mirar sólo el pasado, tenemos que intentar adelantarnos a los leoncios.

Abriendo los ojos al futuro próximo: 

- el mundo de la bolsa es cada vez más accesible gracias Internet
- a la gente le gusta jugar y cada vez es más barato
- a un tonto le das 2 herramientas de análisis y se cree Warren Buffet
- los depósitos no dan nada
- los bancos necesitan mover y cambiar los fondos una y otra vez generando volumen en bolsa...
- Las bolsas mundiales tenderán a agruparse y las OPAS no son descartables

Creo que hay motivos para apostar, sabiendo que el riesgo equivocarte lo minimizas con los dividendos


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Topongo, no toques,¿ Pero por qué tocas?



Son niveles jodidos en Sabadell hasta 2,20-22 no hay luz clara... y luego en 30 tenemos otro marrón...
Pero bueno nadie dijo que fuese fácil... aun asi esta subiendo por encima del IBEx... y recuerda que en estos dos ultimos dias de guano es como si ya hubiesemos subido ese 4 que suben otras hoy no habiendo bajado...


----------



## Zetaperro (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aprovechando el repunte, fuera de arcelor con algo para unas rabas. me quedo con acx que tiene mejor pinta gráficamente
> 
> 
> TEF en rojo casi, nos chafa el llegar hoy a los 10.050



Telefonica hasta que demuestre lo contrario está bajista


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> aprovechando el repunte, fuera de arcelor con algo para unas rabas. me quedo con acx que tiene mejor pinta gráficamente
> 
> 
> TEF en rojo casi, nos chafa el llegar hoy a los 10.050



lo repito, hoy es el día de fijarse en los valores que han sido tirados a la basura por los leoncios 
se ve con mucha claridad cuales son


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hchi del dax.40 pips regalados?



hoy me arruino ya lo vereis


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias,
> 
> POR ESPAÑA he entrado en TEF, aunque tengo orden puesta vendida en el futoro del stoxx50 telecomunicaciones por lo que pueda pasar, que no sera nada, pero por si pasa, que no pasara eh.



Diréis que siempre ando con los mismo pero TEF mejor que AT&T?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

En gráfico de 10 días y horario se ve claramente que el macd está cortado al alza en TEF desde ayer al cierre (igual que GAS e Iberdrola). Así pues, si la bolsa cae estos 2 días, ya hay 3 valores defensivos preparados


Lo que pasa que el sector teleco con mansfield ibex y dow ahora mismo pues como que no interesa mucho en bolsas


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TEF a 15
> EON a 18
> SZU a 23
> SDF a 26
> ...



Esos PO son muy factibles a medio plazo.mas o menos es lo que valen los negocios.A 2-3 años es facil que saques una tir 10%-15%


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hoy me arruino ya lo vereis



se te ha acabado el dinero del monopoly?


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Me sali de las fresas en ,55 y ya va por ,57 :ouch: si es que el ansia me puede.


----------



## Chila (28 Ene 2014)

Pues a mí que TEF no me acaba de convencer.
En su momento compré a 11,20, vendí a 12,80.
Antes del rally compré a 11,30 y ayer vendí a 11,43.

La veo muy expuesta a América, y hay precauciones con esa zona.
Desde luego, vale 14,50 aproximadamente. Pero hay mejores valores.
Además, tengo un bestinfond, y ellos ya la llevan por mí.

Yo estoy preocupado con mis ACIs...
Y feliz con mis Gowex. Que lealtad, hoygan.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 12:08 ----------




Zetaperro dijo:


> Telefonica hasta que demuestre lo contrario está bajista



Opino lo mismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Diréis que siempre ando con los mismo pero TEF mejor que AT&T?



Esas IBM en mi cartera son una excepcion, no me gusta invertir fuera de mi propia moneda, ya que no cubro el cambio de divisa. Las recientes incursiones en HP, IBM o ISRG han sido o fueron porque vi mucho potencial alcista en ellas cuando entre para el corto plazo, en IBM la cosa no ha salido muy bien de momento, aunque a mi mis numeros me dicen que continue dentro.

Llegue a ellas porque en lo que conozco no veia cosas para entrar y cruce el charco cibernetico, pero no soy nada experto en las compañias usanas, que de las europeas tampoco se gran cosa, pero si algo mas.

Yo casi exclusivamente invierto en Alemania, Holanda y Suiza, esta ultima por el pegamento de su moneda al euro, aunque al tratarse de compañias muy internacionales lo que sucede por ejemplo en China afecta. Solo toco TEF de todo el mercado español.

AT&T parece buena compañia para opar TEF a 20 euros.:baba:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me sali de las fresas en ,55 y ya va por ,57 :ouch: si es que el ansia me puede.





Fábula del campesino chino


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Toda la razón Ponzi, toda la razón. Que no te quepa duda que sé que un PER 15 sería lo adecuado, y que a unPER 17-18 que anda ahora es cara.
> Conozco este valor como la madre que me parió y me ha hecho ganar en 5 años de plena crisis un 50% en dividendos y un 35% en revalorización.
> 
> Pero cuando se apuesta por un valor no hay que mirar sólo el pasado, tenemos que intentar adelantarnos a los leoncios.
> ...



Es un gran negocio aunque lleva unos años flat.Desde 2008 practicamente han estado en coma,por las caracteristicas del negocio (capex mantenimiento muy bajo-10 mill,roces muy altos 80%-100%,importante caja) han conseguido capear el temporal aunque para mi gusto pagar por encima del fcf aunque sea con la caja no es algo que me guste demasiado.Si nos olvidamos de la caja en su punto mas bajo una valoracion correcta rondaria los 22 y en el pico 25.Respecto a la hora de valorar un negocio me dado cuenta por la experiencia que el roce,capex y deuda son muy importantes, un negocio que apenas gasta en capex y tiene roces por encima del 30% es mas creible que llegue a valoraciones de 15 veces que por ejemplo una iberdrola con roces del 5%-10% que gasta mucho en capex, de hecho bme cotiza varias veces su valoracion contable e ibe aun esta por debajo.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esas IBM en mi cartera son una excepcion, no me gusta invertir fuera de mi propia moneda, ya que no cubro el cambio de divisa. Las recientes incursiones en HP, IBM o ISRG han sido o fueron porque vi mucho potencial alcista en ellas cuando entre para el corto plazo, en IBM la cosa no ha salido muy bien de momento, aunque a mi mis numeros me dicen que continue dentro.
> 
> Llegue a ellas porque en lo que conozco no veia cosas para entrar y cruce el charco cibernetico, pero no soy nada experto en las compañias usanas, que de las europeas tampoco se gran cosa, pero si algo mas.
> 
> ...



Como dice @Chila lo que me preocupa de TEF es la exposición que tiene en LATAM (2/3 del volumen de negocio si no me equivoco...)
Además TEF tiene el mal de muchas empresas europeas del estilo (véase France Telecom) y es la elefantiasis crónica y el castucismo.
Sobre la cobertura de la moneda es cierto que supone riesgos pero creo que no supone menos riesgos tener todos tus activos en euros.
Otra cosa es sería que habláramos de hacer operaciones con liras turcas claro está


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

juasss
viendo los futuros en USA y que la prima está cayendo ahora mismo un 2,45% certifico una tarde de gloria


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Estamos que lo tiramos hoyga!!


> Breaking News: Obama Raises Minimum Wage for Federal Contractors to $10.10





---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 12:24 ----------




Tono dijo:


> juasss
> viendo los futuros en USA y que la prima está cayendo ahora mismo un 2,45% certifico una tarde de gloria
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Si no fuera por el Nasdaq :´(


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fábula del campesino chino



Si todos sabemos lo de que el último cent lo gane otro y que plusvis al bolsillo son plusvis que uno puede disfrutar... pero dejadme que me desahogue al menos 

Buscando entrada en Duro Felguera; creo que ha sobrecorregido.Sigue siendo alcista, soporte en 4.9, objetivo 5.3.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

barrida en acx uf... , menos mal que no puse aún el SL... por un pelo


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un gran negocio aunque lleva unos años flat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Mira hacia el futuro coño
es como cuando apuestas por una tía a largo plazo, no importa lo buena que ha estado en el pasado hay que mirar lo buena que está en el momento y si aún se pondrá más buena (observar como ha envejecido la suegra suele ser de mucha ayuda por cierto)


----------



## moisty70 (28 Ene 2014)

que pasa con prisa? está preparado ese 6% de rigor o está vez no?

quiero entrar pero no me fio aún


----------



## Chila (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como dice @Chila lo que me preocupa de TEF es la exposición que tiene en LATAM (2/3 del volumen de negocio si no me equivoco...)
> Además TEF tiene el mal de muchas empresas europeas del estilo (véase France Telecom) y es la elefantiasis crónica y el castucismo.
> Sobre la cobertura de la moneda es cierto que supone riesgos pero creo que no supone menos riesgos tener todos tus activos en euros.
> Otra cosa es sería que habláramos de hacer operaciones con liras turcas claro está



TEF tiene sus ventajas:
Estabilidad, dividendo en efectivo, castucismo, no va a quebrar, un mercado enorme.

Pero como decía, está Sudamérica, (el término latinoamérica lo odio), su gigantismo desmedido, sus precios de sus servicios altísimos, y además se está moviendo muy poco en bolsa. Está en el mismo precio que hace 3 meses, cuando ha subido casi todo.

Valor defensivo, para diversificar y asegurar un ingreso por dividendos.
Los 14,50 los veo muy lejos, lejísimos.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Hoy no hay conga bankiera? Casi +5%


----------



## Chila (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si todos sabemos lo de que el último cent lo gane otro y que plusvis al bolsillo son plusvis que uno puede disfrutar... pero dejadme que me desahogue al menos
> 
> Buscando entrada en Duro Felguera; creo que ha sobrecorregido.Sigue siendo alcista, soporte en 4.9, objetivo 5.3.



DF como TEF.
Para mí vale mucho más. 
Pero no sube ni a tiros.
Supongo que hasta no se aclare un poco por dónde va a tirar VEnezuela, o si ellos empiezan a irse de VEnezuela, no acabará de volar.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> DF como TEF.
> Para mí vale mucho más.
> Pero no sube ni a tiros.
> Supongo que hasta no se aclare un poco por dónde va a tirar VEnezuela, o si ellos empiezan a irse de VEnezuela, no acabará de volar.



Como dije, mi objetivo es a cp. Si por casualidades de la vida sale alguna noticia buena que la impulse estos dias, pues yo encantado, pero aquí es todo por técnico: cerca de soporte con SL algo por debajo, y objetivo en 5,3 como dije, inicialmente, claro.

Gracias por la info de todas formas


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hoy no hay conga bankiera? Casi +5%



estamos todos con el culo muy escocío como para empezar a menearlo

si esto sigue así el viernes nos despendolamos


----------



## Chila (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Como dije, mi objetivo es a cp. Si por casualidades de la vida sale alguna noticia buena que la impulse estos dias, pues yo encantado, pero aquí es todo por técnico: cerca de soporte con SL algo por debajo, y objetivo en 5,3 como dije, inicialmente, claro.
> 
> Gracias por la info de todas formas



Si es cp, lo normal es que corrija un poco más, ¿no?


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

*El PIB de Reino Unido crece un 1,9% en 2013*

El PIB de Reino Unido crece un 1,9% en 2013


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Si es cp, lo normal es que corrija un poco más, ¿no?



Yo veo soporte en 4,9 por Fibo y 4.92 que era la resistencia en 1ª semana de enero; he entrado a 4.94 que ya está muy cerca. De hecho el mínimo de ayer fue 4.92.

Yo no creo que corrija más; por supuesto puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TEF a 15
> EON a 18
> SZU a 23
> SDF a 26
> ...



Quiero entrar a imtech y e.on puede darme su vision sobre el primero y un punto de entrada para el segundo (supongo que tiene que estar sobre los 12)


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

interesante duro y tecnicas
los mas recomendable para este año que no arrancan...


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

Gowex y tal ...
Gowex gestionar de forma integral la red WiFi de Lieja (Blgica) - Expansion.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Quiero entrar a imtech y e.on puede darme su vision sobre el primero y un punto de entrada para el segundo (supongo que tiene que estar sobre los 12)



Imtech a 2,20 la veo en precio, por debajo compraria, y por encima de 2,40 o alguien sabe algo o esta adelantando acontecimientos. Yo donde han choriceao no entro, ya se que han renovado a la cupula y tal, pero para mi esta fuera del radar.

Los 13 bajos de eon son un buen punto de partida. En alemania tienen su particular carajal electrico, y saben que tienen que solucinarlo al tratarse de un sector estrategico. Yo creo que ha empezado el movimiento y espero que sea al alza, fusion con RWE o legislacion a medida.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Gowex y tal ...
> Gowex gestionar de forma integral la red WiFi de Lieja (Blgica) - Expansion.com



Nostamal, pero si algun valiente hubiera entrado ayer continuando el gamesazo y el solariazo ....


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se están repartiendo los boletos del último pase de Pandoro. Quien tenga agarrado ahora un ticket que lo ponga a la reventa , si no quiere formar parte del espectáculo sodomita. Rebote o muelte. Objetivo ya lo sabemos. gooooooooo



FranR, sigues viendo el toque a los 109xx? Dependen mucho del cierre de hoy o ya están las cartas echadas?

Y confieso que me he llevado las manos unas cuantas veces a la cabeza por no haber esperado a llegar a los niveles que habías marcado por abajo.
Pero es que no los veía, no los veía... me pudo la avaricia :ouch:







al menos he aprendido la lección, pero perderse una corrección de casi el 10% te deja la bandera de Japón bien colocada


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

jojo, estamos todos posicionados alcistas, no?

Veréis como se marquen una escabechina....

Ya estoy escuchando los llantos.....


----------



## optimistic1985 (28 Ene 2014)

como veis bankia? Está a 1,3 ya... podria producirse un holocausto bankiero los proximos dias? Estoy por vender...


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> como veis bankia? Está a 1,3 ya... podria producirse un holocausto bankiero los proximos dias? Estoy por vender...



He dudado entre bkia y bkt y me he decidido por la segunda.

Yo que tú las aguantaba, si esto se va arriba....tal y como está subiendo hoy te puede dar muchas alegrías...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> jojo, estamos todos posicionados alcistas, no?
> 
> Veréis como se marquen una escabechina....
> 
> Ya estoy escuchando los llantos.....



Para eso estan los futuros, cubrir carteras a partir de un determinado punto. 

Sigamos remando y vendiendo la burra.


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> jojo, estamos todos posicionados alcistas, no?
> 
> Veréis como se marquen una escabechina....
> 
> Ya estoy escuchando los llantos.....



serán los de bertok y Pepitoria

no seas aguafiestas, que desde que vi lo feo que eras en forocoches me das mal fario


----------



## Chila (28 Ene 2014)

2 euros a final del año bankia.
El peligro con los bancos, el de siempre. 
LAs cuentas son mentiras, la mora es mentira, la pequeña banca alemana cualquier día peta...


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Alguien es capaz de encontrar las presentaciones de resultados a los accionistas??

Groupe Guillin*-*La bourse en direct

Guillin unience

A priorio la gestión del capital parece conservadora

Guillin business week

Una recomendacion personal, si no lo habeis leido echar una ojeada a "Nosotros los mercados", llevo la mitad del libro y la verdad que es muy entretenido de leer

[YOUTUBE]LzYdJ_U2xkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klendathu (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esas IBM en mi cartera son una excepcion, no me gusta invertir fuera de mi propia moneda, ya que no cubro el cambio de divisa. Las recientes incursiones en HP, IBM o ISRG han sido o fueron porque vi mucho potencial alcista en ellas cuando entre para el corto plazo, en IBM la cosa no ha salido muy bien de momento, aunque a mi mis numeros me dicen que continue dentro.
> 
> Llegue a ellas porque en lo que conozco no veia cosas para entrar y cruce el charco cibernetico, pero no soy nada experto en las compañias usanas, que de las europeas tampoco se gran cosa, pero si algo mas.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta sobre las tecnologicas americanas...¿No creeis que no les va a ir bien desde las filtraciones de espionaje por parte de la NSA?

Vamos es que si puedo evitarlo en mi empresa no pondria software y hardware americano, es mas me consta por el programa de Max Keiser que hay mucho malestar por el tema y que se preparan soluciones Made in Europe. 

Saludos


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> jojo, estamos todos posicionados alcistas, no?
> 
> Veréis como se marquen una escabechina....
> 
> Ya estoy escuchando los llantos.....




:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien es capaz de encontrar las presentaciones de resultados a los accionistas??




Parece que hay que pedirlas ...
Groupe Guillin*-*Identification

Aqui cotiza y tiene un par de notas de prensa con info trimestral
https://europeanequities.nyx.com/en/products/equities/FR0000051831-ALXP/company-information


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> :cook::cook::cook:



Pues ya vuelven a subir los futuros USA. Aquí o se sale hoy a hombros o nos morimos medio foro empalaos.

...échate patrás que ha sido hablar tú y ponerse Iberdrola en rojo. feo, que eres más feo que un vampiro masticando ajos.


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

me han petado el stop del dax, sabia que hoy me iba arruinar, 150eur a la basura.

y ahora va a rebotar.....han hecho barrida, HDP

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 14:33 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> me han petado el stop del dax, sabia que hoy me iba arruinar, 150eur a la basura.
> 
> y ahora va a rebotar.....han hecho barrida, HDP



9348, a ver si me deja entrar un largo.........que asco de dia


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

En Sabadell GAP cerrado... a ver si ahora no nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

Voy buscando el obelix?????

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Krim (28 Ene 2014)

¿Que habéis tocao? Ya está el chinito comprando y vendiendo para mover la bolsa?


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Son correcciones sanas....


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Son correcciones sanas....



Y lo de pandoro?


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

APM - Que no nos engañen que nos digan la verdad - YouTube


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

pos pa mí que hoy sube un.. glu, glu... gluuuuu








edito: ya vuelven a remontar los futuros USA. que se estén quietos cojones


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Tono tus queridos futuros SP500 a punto de entrar en rojito....

Ay ay ay que pandorada me hacen hoy....


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

a ver un larguito, que al final e perdio 260€, a ver si recupero algo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2014)

Pues de momento los usanos siguen pandoreando. 
Aquí en cuanto corren los gráficos unos cuantos puntos verdes ya todo el mundo es alcista. :XX:


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a ver un larguito, que al final e perdio 260€, a ver si recupero algo.



pff +120

vamos...


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono tus queridos futuros SP500 a punto de entrar en rojito....
> 
> Ay ay ay que pandorada me hacen hoy....



De queridos nada, pero hoy parece que el IBEX va con pegamento a ellos. 20 puntos que han subido, 20 puntos que subimos aquí.


----------



## Crash (28 Ene 2014)

¿Lo malo vuelve a ser bueno?


----------



## Krim (28 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Pues de momento los usanos siguen pandoreando.
> Aquí en cuanto corren los gráficos unos cuantos puntos verdes ya todo el mundo es alcista. :XX:



Tienes una extraña definición de pandorear, y una extraña definición de "unos cuantos puntos verdes". No son precisamente los alcistas los que nos vienen a anunciar cambios del 99,8% de la cotización a la primera vela.


----------



## tarrito (28 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy buscando el obelix?????
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



qué ataque más gratuito! :no:

ande se meterá el novio de Pecata? :


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

cuidado con las preguntitas

A mi no me hagas preguntas ninguna que me va a dar un ataque!!!!! - YouTube

80 pips arriba dax?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ene 2014)

pauli, vaya con cuidado con las visitas de pandoro que le veo de esta guisa.. 







y gracias, de nuevo shur!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Lo malo vuelve a ser bueno?



Es el "new normal"… :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 15:05 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> qué ataque más gratuito! :no:
> 
> ande se meterá el novio de Pecata? :



Eligiendo visillos nuevos.... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (28 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eligiendo visillos nuevos.... ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



mire que al final podemos ser hasta vecinos :8: ... y hasta ahí puedo leer


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pauli, vaya con cuidado con las visitas de pandoro que le veo de esta guisa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los peces gordos del hilo hablan de muy posible rebote....

De momento palmo 10 cnt por accion de san y 2 cnt por accion de bankinter.

A ver si remontamos y nos vamos en el tren de la banca hasta los 11miles:baba:

PD: el jato va corto:fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Pues de momento los usanos siguen pandoreando.
> Aquí en cuanto corren los gráficos unos cuantos puntos verdes ya todo el mundo es alcista. :XX:



Bajistas: guanear
Alcistas: peponear

Pandorear es indistintamente a bajistas o a alcistas. Pandoro no distingue entre osos o toros, entre blancos o negros. No hace ascos a nada. Uno puede ser pandoreado en múltiples situaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> mire que al final podemos ser hasta vecinos :8: ... y hasta ahí puedo leer



You and me? Or you and little strong kid?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (28 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> You and me? Or you and little strong kid?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



del fuertecito


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Cliffssss HDLGP!!!!! Es vender y tracatrá!!! cagon SPM!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

When Best Buy fails, this is how it will happen


ponzi, qué me dices de esta empresa?
U.K.


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

USA en verde, peleando duro.
me voy a dormir la siesta.
Empujen, que hoy llegamos a los 10.000.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

DIA, guano pese a manos fuertes


----------



## Se vende (28 Ene 2014)

Vamos Pepon, sal de ahí:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Lucha feroz la del Nasdaq. VAMOSSSSS COÑOOO!!!!!!


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 80 pips arriba dax?



:Baile::Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Bonito ostión se están llevando mis taiwanesas (HIMX -8.77%) y no veo ninguna noticia que lo justifique. En fin... lo bueno es que la cartera en general, de momento, verde y bien verde y a ver si mejora a lo largo del día.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :Baile::Baile:



parece que están al caer esos 80 pips.

a ver esa lucha en los 9430 del fdax.


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Ene 2014)

Ayer me salí de bankia y aguanté en sab, vaya cagada!

Por lo menos mi salida anterior de prisa veo q fue buena. Por cierto se empieza a acercar a nivel de reentrada


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

fuera dax, recupero los 260 y gano 24eur extra.,

bueno......dejo 0.01 para el obj en 9460

hay que tener cojones coño.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

A ver si se folla el ibex los 9.920....


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

No se si enchufarle más pasta a Himax... La verdad es que le veo futuro pero voy cargadito ya...


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2014)

Analyst


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

despega GAS


a ver si con este subidón el ibex supera los máximos de ayer


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> parece que están al caer esos 80 pips.
> 
> a ver esa lucha en los 9430 del fdax.



sii alla vamos nena


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sii alla vamos nena



a la primera no ha habido suerte. A ver si a la segunda se les queda esta cara a algunos...


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

HIMAX ojo, stop ajustadillo....12,50 o así....


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> HIMAX ojo, stop ajustadillo....12,50 o así....



Muchas gracias caballero... El problema de ajustar los stops con esta gente es que son más volátiles que la leche y te lo vuelan rápido para subir inmediatamente como la espuma.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muchas gracias caballero... El problema de ajustar los stops con esta gente es que son más volátiles que la leche y te lo vuelan rápido para subir inmediatamente como la espuma.



Lo digo más que nada porque es una acción que ha subido muchísimo en los últimos dos meses..... Se puede intentar hoy que va bajando un 8% pero ya te digo..... Stop ajustado por si la llevan un 20% abajo.... Que todo puede ser.... 


Y súbanme esas Bankinter.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con esa información, que de ahí puede conseguir su IP, su pc y su dirección.. y luego vaya usté a saber lo que hace con ella ienso:



Eso como se hace? Que a alguno le voy a mandar, si tiene impresora 3D , una orden de materializar a Pandoro enfurecido. Supongo que se podrá ocultar la ip o algo. !!!Que me deja sin visitas leñe!!!

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:29 ----------

Vamos señores: 9.956 debería ser next step


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Eso como se hace? Que a alguno le voy a mandar, si tiene impresora 3D , una orden de materializar a Pandoro enfurecido. Supongo que se podrá ocultar la ip o algo. !!!Que me deja sin visitas leñe!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> Vamos señores: 9.956 debería ser next step



necesitamos a TEF-GAS-IBER y no parecen por la labor

compren blutxis!!


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

Algo pasa en Telefónica, no arranca. Lleva todo el día plana ...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Algo pasa en Telefónica, no arranca. Lleva todo el día plana ...



para la semana que viene en todo caso...

igual es valor refugio si se sobreviene the big one


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Bueno.... entonces hemos quedado que mañana la FED dará algún caramelillo a los paises emergentes y entramos en p'arribismo extremo, no???

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:47 ----------

He aquí la razón de la caída:




> *Himax dives on Chardan downgrade; firm worried about Glass adoption*
> 
> 10:03 AM ET · HIMX
> 
> ...



De momento no me preocupo but we will see...


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para la semana que viene en todo caso...
> 
> igual es valor refugio si se sobreviene the big one



Parece un problema de sector. Vodafone cae 3.8%, Orange 1,18%, DT -0,83% ... Pensé que un periodo de reestructuración en el sector daría más alegría a las telco, pero ná de ná
Sólo Jazztel me da alegrías ... ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Ene 2014)

alguien sabe decirme por qué se dice que poniéndote corto puedes perder dinero aun si el activo baja de precio? Cómo es esto posible? Según tengo entendido, este caso se da si la volatilidad es muy alta, pero no entiendo el por qué.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Eso como se hace? Que a alguno le voy a mandar, si tiene impresora 3D , una orden de materializar a Pandoro enfurecido. Supongo que se podrá ocultar la ip o algo. !!!Que me deja sin visitas leñe!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:29 ----------
> 
> Vamos señores: 9.956 debería ser next step



Preguntele a calopez :fiufiu:

De todas formas exageré un poco, solo con la ip es imposible saber un dato concreto mas allá de una direccion aproximada, eso si, muy aproximada. Sobre todo si uno vive en alguna aldea como agurain o las alpujarras

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Se vende (28 Ene 2014)

En cuanto me despisto,............ lo vuelvo a sacar a pasear:


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> necesitamos a TEF-GAS-IBER y no parecen por la labor
> 
> compren blutxis!!





amago45 dijo:


> Algo pasa en Telefónica, no arranca. Lleva todo el día plana ...



IBER la tengo como freno a la subida, sin embargo Matilde está (siempre según mis indicadores) preparada para tirar de esto el tramo que falta de subida.

Tiempo al tiempo.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 17:00 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Preguntele a calopez :fiufiu:
> 
> De todas formas exageré un poco, solo con la ip es imposible saber un dato concreto mas allá de una direccion aproximada, eso si, muy aproximada. Sobre todo si uno vive en alguna aldea como agurain o las alpujarras
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Eso si no tienes un bouncer (creo que se llama así), a mi me cambia de ubicación aleatoriamente. :


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> IBER la tengo como freno a la subida, sin embargo Matilde está (siempre según mis indicadores) preparada para tirar de esto el tramo que falta de subida.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



Le tengo en mis oraciones (Santa Teresa, La virgen del Rocio y tal) ... ... :baba::baba:

Y ahora saca Reuters que Vodafone está compitiendo con Liberty por ONO ... 
Vodafone y Liberty compiten por el operador de cable Ono, según fuentes | Principales noticias | Reuters
:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

joder lo que va a subir el chapapote


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

Si hasta MMJr las bendice, venga a las ricas Matildes.

¿Donde le sale el cielo del ibex? Bueno mejor conteste a ¿tiene el ibex otro cielo que no sea el mismo cielo?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Parece un problema de sector. Vodafone cae 3.8%, Orange 1,18%, DT -0,83% ... Pensé que un periodo de reestructuración en el sector daría más alegría a las telco, pero ná de ná
> Sólo Jazztel me da alegrías ... ::



el sector lo miré anoche con mansfield, con dow e ibex, y no pintaba muy boyante


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ene 2014)

El ibex ese jran indice nuestro...

http://vozpopuli.com/blogs/3983-rum...do-el-ibex-tocaba-9800-ahora-tengo-tres-hijos


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

media hora, habrá que mirar ahora a prisa a ver qué hace, como las últimas sesiones


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> IBER la tengo como freno a la subida, sin embargo Matilde está (siempre según mis indicadores) preparada para tirar de esto el tramo que falta de subida.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.



Gracias por el dato de los 9900 FranR, bien sabe Dios que en cuanto los toquen me saco de encima todo lo que llevo menos BME (que será la única favorecida de los movimientos bruscos del mercado)
Este año el refrán de ''Sell in May...'' lo cumplo a rajatabla, el 2º semestre no me coje con las bragas bajadas.
Iberdrola no es que esté frenando, esta bajada previa le ha hecho poco daño. Ayer mismo cerró plana mientras el IBEX caía más de un 1%, normal que hoy no se dispare.

la llevo desde los 9400 comprada a 4,45 y a eso hay que sumarle el dividendo que dió de 0,126, su cotización real sería ahora de 4,68, va por arriba de la revalorización del IBEX... muy al contrario que TEF.


Todos a empujar incluído el Sargento, Obelix y Pandoro, hoy no se puede cerrar por debajo de los 9900. ::


----------



## Cantor (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos señores: 9.956 debería ser next step



Fran, cuando das niveles, hablas de futuro verdad? (y no contado)


----------



## Krim (28 Ene 2014)

Vamos a darle un tirito al chicharro patrio, que Mulder mediante, veo manos fuertes comprando.


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si hasta MMJr las bendice, venga a las ricas Matildes.
> 
> ¿Donde le sale el cielo del ibex? Bueno mejor conteste a ¿tiene el ibex otro cielo que no sea el mismo cielo?



esa duda me queda a mí también
¿un cielo más bajo? ¿tan bajo que incluso podría caernos en la cabeza?


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> Fran, cuando das niveles, hablas de futuro verdad? (y no contado)



Siempre contado


----------



## amago45 (28 Ene 2014)

Y el HCHi que se han marcado entre las 2 y las 4 en el Ibex? Que artistas


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Ene 2014)

ANR recuperando.

Parece que esos 5,50 han servido de soporte. Alguien ha entrado a esos precios?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Y el HCHi que se han marcado entre las 2 y las 4 en el Ibex? Que artistas



sí, hemos hecho el objetivo de ese HCHi y para abajo, como los USAnos


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

A nivel relevante y a preparar cierre. Atentos a posiciones ahora....serán los 10.250


----------



## Se vende (28 Ene 2014)

estos gringos, siempre la misma historia, si tienen pensado subir nos hacen un cierre aqui en Europa perdiendo fuelle.


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2014)

Cierre flojo para mi gusto. Ya veremos como quedan los niveles.


----------



## Krim (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> A nivel relevante y a preparar cierre. Atentos a posiciones ahora....serán los 10.250



Ufff, ufff...¿Sigues viendolo "parribex"? A mi el cierre no me ha molado un pelo, por mucho que parezca que los leoncios compran!


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Cierre flojo para mi gusto. Ya veremos como quedan los niveles.



Al menos no han tirado para abajo.
Hoy los volúmenes han sido muy flojos, 15 minutos antes del cierre eran la mitad de ayer, o menos, en los blue chips.
Dentro de un rato miro a ver cuánto se ha movido en la subasta. Si mañana quieren subir sería normal que hoy los leoncios se hayan llevado todo el papel.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ene 2014)

mañana más y mejor Fran & cia


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

hola, k aseis?


todo el dia operando pa ganar 30€..


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> alguien sabe decirme por qué se dice que poniéndote corto puedes perder dinero aun si el activo baja de precio? Cómo es esto posible? Según tengo entendido, este caso se da si la volatilidad es muy alta, pero no entiendo el por qué.



Eso pasa en los warrants.

Se pierde pasta aun bajando si vas corto por el factor tiempo.

Cuanto mas tiempo pasa, menos vale tu warrant.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2014)

En los usanos se prevee un pandorazo mañana tras el dato de la Fed, el dinero fácil toca a su fin por lo que parece.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Ene 2014)

Inquietante el volumen desde octubre no?


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> En los usanos se prevee un pandorazo mañana tras el dato de la Fed, el dinero fácil toca a su fin por lo que parece.



Si eso fuese asi que no digo que no vaya a serlo y se supiera pandoro estaría haciendo de las suyas ahora mismo, sin esperar a mañana. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Lo que sospechaba, SAN, BBVA y TEF, han sido los que he mirado, han movido en la subasta casi tanto como en toda la sesión.
Parece que mañana vuelve el verde.:cook:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si eso fuese asi que no digo que no vaya a serlo y se supiera pandoro estaría haciendo de las suyas ahora mismo, sin esperar a mañana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Puede que ya esté descontado en las bajadas de la semana pasada. ienso:


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

bueno a ver si me hacéis caso, la bolsa sigue super alcista, ya véis...correcciónanico y rebote en nada, 

bueno veremos si el ibex baja a 9400, sino ya tenemos minimos los de ayer y rumbo a 11200.


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Puede que ya esté descontado en las bajadas de la semana pasada. ienso:



Si está descontado no se puede prever lo mismo para mañana no? ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo que sospechaba, SAN, BBVA y TEF, han sido los que he mirado, han movido en la subasta casi tanto como en toda la sesión.
> Parece que mañana vuelve el verde.:cook:



Según broker bankinter, se podría hacer otra interpretación:

San ha movido en total 60MM en el día.

Durante la subasta se han movido 16MM de títulos que han tirado el precio de la acción desde los 6,366 hasta los 6,361.



Sin embargo la subasta de TEF sí que ha sido buena, igual que la del BBVA.

Pero ni de lejos se acerca la subasta al volumen del día, si acaso un 20%8:
Según los datos estos, claro...:|


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Según broker bankinter, se podría hacer otra interpretación:
> 
> San ha movido en total 60MM en el día.
> 
> ...



Lo he mirado en la propia página de BME, de la que no nos queda otra que fiarnos bastante 
He cogido los datos 15 minutos antes del cierre y comparado, prácticamente han movido tanto en ese tiempo como todo el día.

edito:
SAN por ejemplo ha movido 378M, no me coincide con lo que dices, y a 15 min. de cerrar llevaba 190M

Bolsa de Madrid

Edito otra vez, tenía anotado un 9 no un 4. San eran 190M.
Ni SAN, ni TEF, ni BBVA llegaban a los 200M y han movido al final 378, 270 y 419M.


----------



## Se vende (28 Ene 2014)

El Santander, creo, presenta resultados el jueves y hoy, con un mercado alcista, el máximo comprador es ............. el propio San, como mañana continue con compras .... 


BSN MA B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ... 2.145.013


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> El Santander, creo, presenta resultados el jueves y hoy, con un mercado alcista, el máximo comprador es ............. el propio San, como mañana continue con compras ....
> 
> 
> BSN MA B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ... 2.145.013




Buen aporte, seguido por los menos leoncios M. Stanley, JP. Morgan, Barclays, UBS y BBVA.


----------



## Topongo (28 Ene 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> El Santander, creo, presenta resultados el jueves y hoy, con un mercado alcista, el máximo comprador es ............. el propio San, como mañana continue con compras ....
> 
> 
> BSN MA B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ... 2.145.013



Yo solo digo que el dia antrs del peponazo del sabadell con los resultados quien mas vendio de sabadell fue....
Si el propio sabadell...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> edito:
> SAN por ejemplo ha movido 378M, no me coincide con lo que dices, y a 15 min. de cerrar llevaba 190M



Coincide al céntimo, sólo que tu miras volumen de leuros y yo volumen de títulos.

Pero sí es raro, ya que bankinter marca en el grafiquito el volumen de la subasta en concreto....tal que así:







COmo soy algo inutil con esto de subir pantallazos, parece que no se ve bien....en la pantallita central marca el volumen comentado de 60MM, y en la barra de la subasta los 16MM que digo se han negociado.

Siempre de títulos, no de efectivo.


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Inquietante el volumen desde octubre no?



que de indicadores tan bonitos,,,,,te sirven?


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Coincide al céntimo, sólo que tu miras volumen de leuros y yo volumen de títulos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




tal vez la diferencia esté en que yo cogí los datos a las 5'20 y 5'35, son 15 min. no sólo los 5 de la subasta.

Y los futuros de momento dan apertura por encima de los 9900 mañana. :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> tal vez la diferencia esté en que yo cogí los datos a las 5'20 y 5'35, son 15 min. no sólo los 5 de la subasta.
> 
> Y los futuros de momento dan apertura por encima de los 9900 mañana. :Aplauso:



Los resultados de los blue chips van a ser el trampolín del IBEX necesario para reconquistar los 10.250:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Entrada de manos fuertes TibusUp muy fuertes en:

Tubacex-Acx-Jazztel-Zeltia-Ence

y para Tono, ayer estaban fuera, pero hoy aparecen entre las 8 que más suben junto con las anteriores:

SAN (a punto de entrar) y BME (dentro)

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 12:29 ----------

y en Bankia las manos fuertes, con un nivel de dentro que no se veía desde Octubre y el Navidad. En uno la tiraron, en otro la subieron

mmm


----------



## creative (28 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Cerre posiciones en SOLARIA venta e 1,26€ precio medio de entrada 0,82 y en total unas 2100 acciones, beneficio 900 €, MONTORO NOS VEMOS EN EL 2015!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mantego posicion en DIA Y DURO.
> ...



Si esperara un dia mas pues 500 € mas de beneficio, pero me quemaban en las manos, cuando no hay ninguna noticia importante, me huele que hay algun fondo dentro y esta haciendo su agosto, " hoy subo un 20%, cazo gacelas" vendo y dejo a gente pillada.

pD Mas vale plusvalia en mano...


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

Yo a apple la veo como un gigante de pies de barro, aun asi tendran recorrido para varios años.El moat de apple no es muy grande,sus productos cada dia son mas commodity y samsung no tiene ningun miramiento invierten autenticas salvajadas en i+d,es cuestion de tiempo que algun coreano les coma la oreja(no creo q pase antes de 2-3 años).La que tiene un moat brutal es google,se estan haciendo con el monopolio mundial de la informacion


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si está descontado no se puede prever lo mismo para mañana no? ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Se puede, no tiene porque ser el 100% de recorrido en anticipación al dato, yo al SP500 lo veo mas cerca de los 1750 que de los 1850 de vuelta. Pero todo esto son opiniones ya cuando salga el dato se verá que pasa. 
Tampoco tiene porque afectar en la bolsa europea, pero casi todo lo que se lee de análisis independiente habla de sobrevaloración, excepto las casas de trading y los brokers que siempre dirán que compres pase lo que pase.


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

80 pips dax alcanzados,

que bueno soy

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 20:55 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> fuera dax, recupero los 260 y gano 24eur extra.,
> 
> bueno......dejo 0.01 para el obj en 9460
> 
> hay que tener cojones coño.



alcanzados, best me.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

Www.estovaparribasiempre.com







Www.megagreenbourgeons.com






Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Www.estovaparribasiempre.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se respira la recuperación


----------



## Deibis (28 Ene 2014)

Es FRS especulación pura y dura? El negocio me gustó siempre... Pero hay miedito de volver a entrar


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WZTYLnD21Hs[/YOUTUBE]

a partir del min 45

FLAT TAX RUSIA aprox min 50 más o menos 
hay que hacerse ruso ::
ese actor francés no es tonto no......................


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]WZTYLnD21Hs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> a partir del min 45
> 
> ...



min 5:50....Anita tiene un raton::::::


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Que cabroncetes son... Ahí lo van a dejar hasta mañana a las 20:00 hora ejjjpañola.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Pues ojo con Rusia, por el hilo de Ucrania he leido algunos comentarios en el sentido de:

- rublo en caida libre
- rusia pierde el caucaso 
- pierde monopolio de gasoductos para suministro de gas a europia.
- tendrá que ajustar precio del gas (esto es consecuencia de lo anterior)

ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2014)

He abierto un hilo con un post de un blog muy interesante...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/501956-the-real-state-of-the-union-in-just-889-words.html#post10862671


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues ojo con Rusia, por el hilo de Ucrania he leido algunos comentarios en el sentido de:
> 
> - rublo en caida libre
> - rusia pierde el caucaso
> ...



siempre estamos en invierno con el gas ruso y ucrania y asi


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Ya he vuelto a estar un pelín por encima del breakeven. Ha sido buena tarde pero tengo una sensación de mosqueo rara, rara, rara... El sentido común y lo que se ha destilado hasta ahora de la Fed me dice que mañana no van a liarla parda pero hasta mañana a estas horas no pongo la mano en el fuego ni por unos cortos a Codere...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ya he vuelto a estar un pelín por encima del breakeven. Ha sido buena tarde pero tengo una sensación de mosqueo rara, rara, rara... El sentido común y lo que se ha destilado hasta ahora de la Fed me dice que mañana no van a liarla parda pero hasta mañana a estas horas no pongo la mano en el fuego ni por unos cortos a Codere...



No se deje influir por el ruido de los mercados y sobreactue. Compre los valores que compraría sin noticias


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se deje influir por el ruido de los mercados y sobreactue. Compre los valores que compraría sin noticias



Eso es lo que estoy tratando de hacer. 
Como buen espartano por el momento no he vendido y hasta he hecho un par de compras más o menos gordas que me parecían interesantes pero reconozco que llevo un par de días con las pelotas tan arriba que me cuesta hasta tragar saliva...:cook:


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Ene 2014)

Ayer pregunto ponzi sobre algunas empresas, y una de ellas es Elecnor en la que estoy dentro.

Ayer no podia hacer el grafico, hoy voy a poner lo que ve un novato en este grafico.







En el grafico he dibujado dos impulsos, el segundo es demasiado optimista porque tiene una resistencia fuerte en 11,70.

No he podido dibujar otros 3 impulsos mas pequeños (se lia mucho el dibujo), que va un primero desde 8.10 a 10.27, un segundo impulso de 9.22 a 10.95 y un mas que posible tercer impulso que nos llevaria desde 9.70 hasta 11.65 justo antes de la resistencia. Este ultimo impulso espero que se cumpla, ya veremos.

Ichimoku, por lo que he aprendido de otros foreros, veo que da fuerte compra.

Konkorde ayer parecia que se iba a abajo, pero hoy vuelve a dar compra pero no con mucha fuerza.

Volumen pirrico, pero si se va al detalle es un volumen mayor a otros meses, nada destacable.

MACD a un dia (no se ve en el grafico), se ha dado la vuelta a la baja, podria volver a subir porque esta en el limite. A dos dias como se ve en el grafico esta verde.

RSI a un dia parece que quiere bajar (no se ve en el grafico) a dos dias esta plano.







No me hagais mucho caso, que yo solo estoy para aprender.

Editado para poner las imagenes mas grande.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

la pregunta es, mañana aburrido hasta la hora USAna?

cuándo habla la judía?

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 15:49 ----------

puedes subir las fotos sin encoger?



elecnor tiene que superar los 11,50 en 3 días, ya que si no lo hace la Chikou cortará al precio y es señal de venta. 

Ademas la kijun va a cortar a la tenkan, cuidado. Y para más INRI el kumo estos 5 días es inexistente, lo que en muchas ocasiones es señal para que el caballo cruce el río 

La linea plana del kumo que viene augura que no se ma a mover mucho de 10.60 en los proximos días, quicir, lateral


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso es lo que estoy tratando de hacer.
> Como buen espartano por el momento no he vendido y hasta he hecho un par de compras más o menos gordas que me parecían interesantes pero reconozco que llevo un par de días con las pelotas tan arriba que me cuesta hasta tragar saliva...:cook:



No entiendo mucho de técnico pero si esto va por ondas y demás esto seria un rebote desde la primera consolidación para ir a 9400 i 9100 en algún tiempo. Pero no me haga mucho caso que yo de técnico ::::::


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

mañana +70 dax.....

mañana cito y aplaudo.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la pregunta es, mañana aburrido hasta la hora USAna?
> 
> cuándo habla la judía?



20:00 spanish time. Tanto como aburrido no se pero desde luego el plato fuerte es el speach de la Fed y lo que va a marcar el cierre. Mañana creo que habla Bernanke.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Ayer pregunto ponzi sobre algunas empresas, y una de ellas es Elecnor en la que estoy dentro.
> 
> Ayer no podia hacer el grafico, hoy voy a poner lo que ve un novato en este grafico.
> 
> ...



Es un buen negocio

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ENO-Elecnor_sa/detalle-financiero

Quizas se han endeudado algo mas de la cuenta pero si tenemos en cuenta que ha sido para internacionalizarse en buenos negocios pues hasta se lo podemos perdonar

ELECNOR SA (ENO:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Ademas cuentan con una buena caja,recompran acciones y esta a per 8.no me parece una mala apuesta a largo plazo (teniendo siempre en cuenta la deuda)


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]puedes subir las fotos sin encoger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El grafico es a dos dias, tiene mas de 3 dias para superar el 11.50.
El corte de kijun a tenkan espero que no llegue a pasar, si sigue subiendo claro.
El kumo si que es cierto que se ha estrechado pero se vuelve a ensenchar un poco. 

Tampoco es que tenga mucho recorrido, ya que como digo antes de 11,65 habria que hacer venta preventiva.


----------



## boquiman (28 Ene 2014)

Toma subida de tipos...

Turkey news Turkish central bank interest decision 29 January 2014 | ForexLive


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> El grafico es a dos dias, tiene mas de 3 dias para superar el 11.50.
> El corte de kijun a tenkan espero que no llegue a pasar, si sigue subiendo claro.
> El kumo si que es cierto que se ha estrechado pero se vuelve a ensenchar un poco.
> 
> Tampoco es que tenga mucho recorrido, ya que como digo antes de 11,65 habria que hacer venta preventiva.



casualmente si cae un poco esos 3 dias dará la señal de salida el de las líneas, el del chikou y el del precio con la lenta




RECOMIENDO USAR EL ICHIMOKU en combinacion con el ADX-Movimiento Direccional, creo que hay webs por ahí con ello. Usados ambos, el Ichi como refuerzo del ADX, porque Mov.Direcc. da ñas señales un poco antes. Y además con RSI-MACD

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:08 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Es un buen negocio
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ENO-Elecnor_sa/detalle-financiero
> 
> ...





dicen que va a tirar 1 kilo cada año en patrocinar el baloncesto en bilbao













Ichimoku Trend Trading with ADX Indicator | AsiaPacFinance - Asia Stock Picks

MACD, DMI+ADX, Ichimoku Siding Systems @ Forex Factory

https://springpad.com/#!/lvl1/explo...ichimoku/blocks/note/combiningrsiandadxyetaga

[YOUTUBE]KvkP-tUWTZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

la estan liando en el dow en futuros fuera horas,


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No entiendo mucho de técnico pero si esto va por ondas y demás esto seria un rebote desde la primera consolidación para ir a 9400 i 9100 en algún tiempo. Pero no me haga mucho caso que yo de técnico ::::::



Yo tampoco estoy ducho en el técnico pero creo que han dejado el SP, Dow y Nasdaq al borde de la resistencia más a corto plazo. 
En cualquier caso lo que determinará la sesión será si Bernanke y la jovenzuela hacen un guiño a las emergentes. En las últimas declaraciones ya decían que su obligación es defender los intereses usanos y que lo demás no va a influir sus actuaciones pero quizás con el acongoje se estos días anden con pies de plomo ienso:


----------



## atlanterra (28 Ene 2014)

A que juegan con los futuros? Menuda manipulación


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Ene 2014)

Lo normal, lo que habríamos hecho con las pesetas.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

*Dow futures spike 150 pts after Turkish central bank raises interest rates*
Turkish central bank raises overnight lending rate to 12% from 7.75%


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Ene 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Toma subida de tipos...
> 
> Turkey news Turkish central bank interest decision 29 January 2014 | ForexLive



Lo normal, lo que habríamos hecho con las pesetas.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

De todas formas los futuros tienen la fiabilidad que tienen. Tampoco haría el breaking dance AÚN.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> *Dow futures spike 150 pts after Turkish central bank raises interest rates*
> Turkish central bank raises overnight lending rate to 12% from 7.75%



150 puntos, qué?

1,5%?


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

Con los futuros no sé que pasa, pero el IBEX ya casi ha llegado a los 10000 por arte de magia.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He abierto un hilo con un post de un blog muy interesante...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/501956-the-real-state-of-the-union-in-just-889-words.html#post10862671



Para que no se aburra la gente lo he resumido yo in just 3 words


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2014)

Mañana fiesta....jajaja.....esos bankitos arriba......

Ahora mismo 9960


----------



## atlanterra (28 Ene 2014)

9966 y el S&P en 1799 ::::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

cuidado con abrir con euforia....


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 150 puntos, qué?
> 
> 1,5%?



1% aprox.
+10 caract.


----------



## Tono (28 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuidado con abrir con euforia....



peor sería abrir 100 puntos abajo

al menos la alegría por un rato no te la quita nadie


----------



## mpbk (28 Ene 2014)

os avisé que cada puta corrección es para comprar. 

stop en minimos y a 11200, si salta, se entra a 9400 y obj 11200.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> peor sería abrir 100 puntos abajo
> 
> al menos la alegría por un rato no te la quita nadie



sí sí, de momento vamos según el plan... chocar aquí con 10.050-10.100 y Usa con 1810...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ene 2014)

Ya se va pasando la euforia. Lo dicho. Mañana dependiendo de lo que digan Bernanke y su becaria se moverá todo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Ene 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Repaso al Ibex 35


----------



## ane agurain (28 Ene 2014)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La bolsa por Carlos María: Repaso al Ibex 35



Ayer, en principio, puede ser que fallará con MTS

---------- Post added 28-ene-2014 at 16:48 ----------

CAVA


Comentario de J.L. Cava

La subida de los tipos de interés por parte del Real Banco de la India sorprendió favorablemente a los mercados. Y también dio tranquilidad la decisión del Banco Central de Turquía.

Es indudable que el S&P 500 se ha mostrado relativamente fuerte a lo largo de la sesión de ayer. *Sin embargo, a pesar de esa fuerza, no ha superado el 1.796, nivel que habíamos tomado como referencia. Y no lo ha hecho porque toda la gente está esperando al comunicado de la reunión del FOMC* que se publicará hoy por la tarde. Esta es la razón por la que todos los índices se han mantenido por debajo de la primera resistencia significativa. si no hubiera sido por ello, muy probablemente el S&P 500 habría superado el 1.796 y estaría cerca de los 1.810.

Por lo tanto, debemos concluir que los bajistas siguen controlando el mercado. Y que *la tendencia dominante sigue siendo bajista a corto plazo.*

El volumen negociado durante la sesión de ayer fue prácticamente igual al de la media de las 10 últimas sesiones.

Las líneas de “avance/descenso” subieron con fuerza.

El sector financiero y el de cuidados de salud fueron los que más subieron.

El índice VIX de volatilidad cerró en los mínimos de la sesión, 15,80. El VIX ha caído en mayor proporción en lo que ha subido el S&P 500.

En conclusión, el S&P 500 se acercó a la primera resistencia significativa sin superarla y el VIX a la zona de soporte de los 15. *La perforación del 15 y la superación del 1.796 sería un claro signo alcista.*

Es muy probable que la volatilidad se incremente durante la sesión de hoy por el comunicado del FOMC. *El mercado ha descontado un incremento del recorte del volumen de compras en otros 10.000 millones de dólares.*

Ahora bien, creemos que es muy probable que finalmente se resuelva con una subida. Es más, creemos que las bolsas deberían iniciar un tramo al alza que debería prolongarse hasta el lunes. Este es el escenario más probable, a pesar de que la tendencia hoy por hoy es bajista. Y lo seguirá siendo hasta que el VIX perfore el nivel 15.

*El soporte más importante se encuentra en torno a 1.770. Mientras que el S&P 500 se mantenga por encima tendremos una posibilidad de que rompa al alza.*






La zona de control en el IBEX se encuentra en los máximos de ayer, *9.922. La superación de este nivel nos avisaría de un movimiento hacia la zona de los 10.050-10.100.*

Creemos que lo más probable es que el IBEX abra hoy en torno a los niveles en que cerró ayer.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 Ene 2014)

Cortilargos entonces.
Gracias Cava


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

She's got balls


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Que se pasa la euforia?

Veo ibex subiendo 110 puntazos:Baile::Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Ande lo ves? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que se pasa la euforia?
> 
> Veo ibex subiendo 110 puntazos:Baile::Baile:



yo más, 140-170


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Ahora van por cien.....

IG | Trading de CFDs con IG España | IG Markets

Esa es la direccion desde la tablet.....desde pc.... IG

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 00:33 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo más, 140-170



Donde?

Tambien se apuntaba que los futuros son eso, futuros....

Mas de una vez hemosmestado asi y en la apertura ya temmarcan rojo....:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2014)

Japan tobacco en 4 años

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=US Dollar


Ha incrementado 200 mill sus activos corrientes a la par que ha reducido en 2000 mill $ sus pasivos y todo esto recomprando acciones y repartiendo dividendos en efectivo.La devaluación del yen les va a venir muy bien.
En su sector para el largo plazo muy atractivo,apenas gasta en capex.
Philip morris por debajo de 80 con eu/$ por encima de 1'35 puede ser una opción a lp.
El negocio es global, hay que seguir los movimientos de divisas, un dolar a 1'35 puede suponer mucho potencial para Philip Morris.
La libra tambien parece que se esta devaluando aunque a menor ritmo.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 00:42 ----------

El negocio de los cigarrillos electrónicos esta siendo un chollo, Lorillard ahi esta disparada y el resto siguiendo su estrategia

http://www.intereconomia.com/notici...-apuestan-por-cigarrillo-electronico-20130530

Donde se ha metido Janus?Echo de menos sus análisis usanos


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Japan tobacco en 4 años
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=US Dollar
> 
> ...




ponzi, que mañana es el día más duro de enero, venga, a dormir


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora van por cien.....
> 
> IG | Trading de CFDs con IG España | IG Markets
> 
> ...



yo hablo de contado mañana, si abre con cap 0 pues es todo la subida neta, si abre con +100, pues solo habrá 70 pips a ganar


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Melia y los bajistas ...
Los bajistas se ceban con Melia y salen de Bankia, Enags, Realia y Amper

Cortos en el Nikkei ???


----------



## Maravedi (29 Ene 2014)

Buenos días alcistasssss,Hamonhhhhhhsssssss

Ibex +96


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Vigilando DIA y PROSEGUR en la apertura ... ... por espejo Koncorde y tal, si dieran señal de escapada


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vigilando DIA y PROSEGUR en la apertura ... ... por espejo Koncorde y tal, si dieran señal de escapada



y CIE qué?

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 01:33 ----------








pero lo ha perdido o no?


----------



## decloban (29 Ene 2014)

Buenos días un poco de ejercicio antes de disfrutar de las subidas


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

GAS a 19.00 en la subasta, ayer cerró en 18.19 (+4%)

Todo bien, si no fuera porque ayer también se vieron en subasta los 18,85 y durante la sesión no pasó de 18.30


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.
Todos los futuros en verde muy verde y la prima de riesgo cayendo de nuevo un 2,52%.

Ayer con peores perspectivas la bolsa comenzó un 0,8% arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Todos los futuros en verde muy verde y la prima de riesgo cayendo de nuevo un 2,52%.
> 
> Ayer con peores perspectivas la bolsa comenzó un 0,8% arriba.



y el nikkei ese +2ypico arriba

a por los 10100 y luego si eso esperamos a bernanke


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora van por cien.....
> 
> IG | Trading de CFDs con IG España | IG Markets
> 
> ...



No funciona con iPad ni la una ni la otra :

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 08:49 ----------

Buenos días por cierto


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

¿Se acabo el problema argentino?


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y CIE qué?
> 
> pero lo ha perdido o no?



CIE muy poco volumen, por eso no la puse. En la pre-apertura ya sube 20 céntimos
El parece que Nikkei no perdió el humo
ENAGAS 20,60, cerró en 20,02 ayer. Otra que se escapa ::
DIA en 6.20 a ver si cuela


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> CIE muy poco volumen, por eso no la puse. En la pre-apertura ya sube 20 céntimos
> El parece que Nikkei no perdió el humo
> ENAGAS 20,60, cerró en 20,02 ayer. Otra que se escapa ::
> DIA en 6.20 a ver si cuela



pues si confirman la fuga, solo quedan ibertrola y matilde por salir


jo jo jo, GAS otra vez empieza 4% por debajo de lo que se subasta... ya la han tirado


DIA hoy tiene que tocar abajo del todo o mañana


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias.

Hoy y si acaso mañana. Despues solo guano.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No funciona con iPad ni la una ni la otra :
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 08:49 ----------
> 
> Buenos días por cierto



Buenos dias.

En mi ipad si.

Mira a ver el navegador, estoy desde safari.

Subanme ese ibex....:Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Esas Matildes


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Pues nada, otra vez por encima de los 10.000


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Ottia.... vamos mejor no puede arrancar el ibex


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Manos fuertes en Natra? mmm sospechoso

Hoy me da que bankia marca máximo de ciclo, vamos a ver si es cierto


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Y el bono en 3,68%


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Cuando publicaban resultados BBVA y Santander??


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

ya os lo avise , rally en dos tramos , ahora rebote hasta el central de bollinger y luego segundo tramo que culminara con el cierre del gap 9400  :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuando publicaban resultados BBVA y Santander??



Santander mañana y BBVA, POP y Caixa pasado.
La mejor noticia de sus resultados, principalmente del santander, es la falta de noticias.
eso nos da al menos dos días más de margen en verde. :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Estoy mirando el indicador Chaikin en el botas, y me dice que llevan 3 días distribuyendo papel. Puede ser?


coñe. se me ha caído el tiempo real. a alguien más?


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Ni recuperando la paga extra de los funcis, consumo -1% en diciembre.

Diciembre 2011 -5,2%
Diciembre 2012 -11%
Diciembre 2013 -1%

http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4215/ccm1213.pdf


----------



## torrefacto (29 Ene 2014)

Las matildes como andan ? Bajistas a tope ??


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Increíble, en una sesión y 10 min de la siguiente tengo todo el desaguisado en orden.

jato, el día que se cierre el puñetero gap de los 9400 le voy a meter una sobredosis de matarratas en los wiskas


----------



## Maravedi (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Santander mañana y BBVA, POP y Caixa pasado.
> La mejor noticia de sus resultados, principalmente del santander, es la falta de noticias.
> eso nos da al menos dos días más de margen en verde. :Aplauso:



bankia cuando los presenta?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

es un rally en dos tramos , el cierre del gap 9400 lo tengo calculado para el 12-13 de febrero .

te vas a arruinar comprando matarratas chaval , MV ingiere pequeñas cantidades de veneno en prevision a un posible magnicidio :no:

cerramos largos y cargamos cortos 10040 38,2% fibonazi a ver si cerramos el gap de hoy y continuamos a por los 10150-10200 central de bollinger :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Fondo Skagen, a contracorriente: ignore Wall Street, apueste por los emergentes

NOMURA: BOLSAS PAÍSES DESARROLLADOS SERÁN "ÚLTIMO SUPERVIVIENTE" FINALES AÑO


Morgan Stanley pone a España como ejemplo para los países emergentes


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> coñe. se me ha caído el tiempo real. a alguien más?



R4 va bién


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

recordemos que hoy es el último día antes de que el POP haga un poco de POP!


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

magnicidio? 
:XX:
toma tu thanks, cabronaso


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2014)

En que se parecen Tesco y Philip Morris?En que las dos son excelentes indicadores de como anda el consumo interno por areas geograficas,ademas las dos en sus ultimas presentaciones tienen puntos en comun,su estrategia a 2 años vista cuenta con un ligero decrecimiento de las ventas en europa incentivadas por las tasas de paro y las dos quieren incrementar el fcf via reduccion de costes.Posicionar una parte de la cartera en sectores historicamente de crecimiento (tabaqueras,retailers,telecos) en un momento de estancamiento puede ser una oportunidad ya que el mercado al ver que estos valores no crecen los abandanara como parias sociales


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fondo Skagen, a contracorriente: ignore Wall Street, apueste por los emergentes
> 
> NOMURA: BOLSAS PAÍSES DESARROLLADOS SERÁN "ÚLTIMO SUPERVIVIENTE" FINALES AÑO
> 
> ...



Asi que el futuro es dejar de consumir, el cerebro de la bestia.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> magnicidio?
> :XX:
> toma tu thanks, cabronaso



tu problema compadre es que todo te lo tomas a broma ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fondo Skagen, a contracorriente: ignore Wall Street, apueste por los emergentes
> 
> NOMURA: BOLSAS PAÍSES DESARROLLADOS SERÁN "ÚLTIMO SUPERVIVIENTE" FINALES AÑO
> 
> ...



No es ninguna tontería lo del fondo Skagen. Con la que está cayendo sólo quedarán las mejores y a buen precio. El año que viene puede ser el inicio de una buena época para argentina si acaban de una vez con la cámpora y la mafia Kirchner.


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No es ninguna tontería lo del fondo Skagen. Con la que está cayendo sólo quedarán las mejores y a buen precio. El año que viene puede ser el inicio de una buena época para argentina *si acaban de una vez* con la cámpora y la mafia Kirchner.



Muy buen uso del condicional.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Popular recibe mañana una avalancha de papel por el 8,4% de su capital | Mercados | Cinco Días


decloban, acabo de ver deoleo rompiendo 0,48
sigue el tapón en 0,51 ??


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu problema compadre es que todo te lo tomas a broma ienso:



alguna cosa buena tiene el ser tonto 
soy feliz aunque caigan los chuzos de punta

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 09:28 ----------

Voy a a hacer la calle, súbanme ese Ibex otros 150 puntacos


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Popular recibe mañana una avalancha de papel por el 8,4% de su capital | Mercados | Cinco Días
> 
> 
> decloban, acabo de ver deoleo rompiendo 0,48
> sigue el tapón en 0,51 ??



En Deoleo han sido dos compras 'pequeñas' de 1k y 6k
En 0.505 veo 4.2M de acciones a la venta ... ... ::::::

parece que el IBEX se para en los 10.050 ... vamos Espartanosssss, otro arreón 8:8:8:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Se están poniendo peponcetes los futuros americanos. 
O se ha filtrado algo o está preparando la trampa de la muerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2014)

Que coraje me da ver las Solarias tan arriba...
Tono, ¿sigues dentro de SAN?


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el nikkei ese +2ypico arriba
> 
> a por los 10100 y luego si eso esperamos a bernanke



Abé k ase con la droga.

Cuando le toque a Uropa poner en marcha la maquinita ¿antes o despues de las erecciones?, el churribex se va a 15000 (aunque creo que a corto plazo tiene que purgar un poco este exceso)


----------



## Xiux (29 Ene 2014)

Buen Dia, las PRISAS que?

Tiene entrada para despegue


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que coraje me da ver las Solarias tan arriba...
> Tono, ¿sigues dentro de SAN?



Después de haber estado tan abajo ....
A mí me passa lo mismo pero con Testalextric, vendí antes de ayer por debajo de 170 $ :´(
A ver ¿ahora cuando vuelvo a entrar?


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

En Sabadell seguimos en el dia de la marmota


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Traigo Guano del bueno

Crecimiendo del M3

Octubre +1,4%
Noviembre +1,5%
Diciembre +1%

Crecimiendo del credito al sector privado

Octubre -1,7%
Noviembre -1,8%
Diciembre -2,1%

Deflation my friends, is here

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 10:02 ----------

http://www.ecb.europa.eu/press/pdf/md/md1312.pdf


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Dia, las PRISAS que?
> 
> Tiene entrada para despegue




Sí, si eso vete tú comprando, que luego vamos el resto ::

Está dentro del kumo. Su lado recto es 0,41. Así que ese es su tope.

Peeeero, el precio acaba de cortar a la línea lenta ascendente (que va a por la rápida tamién). Pero es que además la semana que viene el kumo se hace más fino... cuidado
y su lado recto (que atrae al precio) está en 0,355 (yo a ese precio sí)


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Ojo que el Ibex se ha dado la vuelta justo donde se la tenia que dar, sobre el 10050... (10054 para ser exactos). Si ahora se vuelve a ir por debajo del 10000, puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

O Draghi le da un chute de epinefrina al enfermo o se nos muere.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Cuando habla el drojas? No había oido nada...


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En Sabadell seguimos en el dia de la marmota



Me salí en 2,19 esta mañana, si vuelve a entonarse quizá vuelva a probar ... :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

9.950-10.050

ese margen tiene


pero parece que recueperamos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un rally en dos tramos , el cierre del gap 9400 lo tengo calculado para el 12-13 de febrero .
> 
> te vas a arruinar comprando matarratas chaval , MV ingiere pequeñas cantidades de veneno en prevision a un posible magnicidio :no:
> 
> cerramos largos y cargamos cortos 10040 38,2% fibonazi a ver si cerramos el gap de hoy y continuamos a por los 10150-10200 central de bollinger :Baile:



cerramos cortos 10040-9950 y cargamos largos :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10040-9950 y cargamos largos :Aplauso:



a por los 10.100
si acompañan las 3 muertas: tef-iber-gas



amago45, creo que has ehcho bien, porque si mañana el pop se cae, frenará o arrastrará a los medianos un poco


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a por los 10.100
> si acompañan las muertas: tef-iber-gas-SAB



Le corrijo


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

el m3 de la eurozona ha sido muy malo


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Le corrijo



sab no ha estado muerta, lleva semanas subiendo, lo que no puede querer es que imite a bankias y pops
y hablaba por ponderación en ibex



venga, que vamos a por esos 10.100

y le recomiendo que compre cemento y vaselina 
el primero en máximos con gran volumen, vamos a ver si lo rompe


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Ene 2014)

ponzi, ayer hablabas de Apple como un gigante con pies de barro..
Echando mano de los numeros, cuanto vale Apple?


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Que pensais de IBE?


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> el m3 de la eurozona ha sido muy malo



A partir de esta tarde empezarán a engrasar estas tambien en Uropa:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a por los 10.100
> si acompañan las 3 muertas: tef-iber-gas
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy también en SAN, hay peligro mañana por arrastre del Popular?


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ponzi, ayer hablabas de Apple como un gigante con pies de barro..
> Echando mano de los numeros, cuanto vale Apple?



Unos 450.000 millones de dolares, dolar arriba dolar abajo, pero pedazo batacazo.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sab no ha estado muerta, lleva semanas subiendo, lo que no puede querer es que imite a bankias y pops
> y hablaba por ponderación en ibex
> 
> 
> ...



ya, ya era una pequeña bromilla... me referia a que andaba un poco muerta, como ponderación pues poco tiene que hacer claro.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

hoy no puedo estar ppor la bolsa, alcanzado profit del dax, y el dow sigo aun dentro.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Estoy también en SAN, hay peligro mañana por arrastre del Popular?



Esperemos que el botas esté curradose el powerpoint como nunca8:

Yo le acompaño desde 6,44 despues de aguantarlas un 3% en contra....esperemos venderlas en 8,50:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esperemos que el botas esté curradose el powerpoint como nunca8:
> 
> Yo le acompaño desde 6,44 despues de aguantarlas un 3% en contra....esperemos venderlas en 8,50:Baile:



¿Presenta SAN en la apertura de mañana o al cierre?


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ponzi, ayer hablabas de Apple como un gigante con pies de barro..
> Echando mano de los numeros, cuanto vale Apple?



Para una empresa tan cambiante no se pueden dar cifras exactas, en un periodo de 3 años todo puede cambiar. Aun dará mucha guerra porque cuenta con un pastizal pero yo creo que viendo como aprieta la competencia tarde o temprano pisaran la lona


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Estoy también en SAN, hay peligro mañana por arrastre del Popular?



Ni idea. El peligro de SAN es el propio SAN y su maquillaje

Suele presentar al principio de sesión



De hecho el POP, no da buenas sensaciones para mañana no subiendo... hay mieditis con la entrada de ese 8%

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 03:42 ----------

el pp está siendo rodeado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-contrato-diferido-al-marido-de-cospedal.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-que-pp-valenciano-destino-a-nicaragua.html


Cuándo son las elecciones europeas? Porque si ganase el psoe la bolsa peta para abajo. Habrá que descontarlo 15 días antes 



epic reversal en DIA  ::


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ¿Presenta SAN en la apertura de mañana o al cierre?



Antes de abrir ya se saben, generalmente.

Parece ser que hoy nos moveremos al ritmo de los americanos.


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> epic reversal en DIA  ::



Al final me entra la compra en 6.20 ... ...:o

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 10:50 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-contrato-diferido-al-marido-de-cospedal.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-que-pp-valenciano-destino-a-nicaragua.html



Por esto se pudo salir del del consejo de AMPER???


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Al final me entra la compra en 6.20 ... ...:o
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 10:50 ----------
> 
> ...



y si USA se tuerce la de 6,05


----------



## decloban (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban, acabo de ver deoleo rompiendo 0,48
> sigue el tapón en 0,51 ??




Por ahora no hay ningún tapón que no se pueda superar pero en este valor los tapones de 1M aparecen y desaparecen en cuestión de minutos.

Rectifico, haberlo haylo


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

¿Esto es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario?

http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.com/carpatos/20140129/tenencia-deuda-publica-bancos-baja-diciembre

Por cierto, Ane, ¿no debería haber bajado Prosegur con lo del efecto espejo? Conste que no es para pavonearme, sólo pregunto si tiene alguna explicación técnica porque ya debería haber caído aún más, no? ienso:

Eso sí, de momento en esta guerra de AT el comechichis le gana de paliza al koncorde


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (29 Ene 2014)

Y las Imtech? Que dice ahora el comechichis de las Imtech?


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Esto es bueno, malo o todo lo contrario?
> 
> La tenencia de deuda pblica por los bancos baja en diciembre
> 
> ...





En espejo no tiene por qué bajar, simplemente, las manos fuertes trincan todo los que venden las gacelas.

Pero el día no ha acabado


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y las Imtech? Que dice ahora el comechichis de las Imtech?



Si lo interpreto bien, ha entrado en el kumo y ahora está por debajo de precio. Lo normal es que se acerque a los 2.25 que es donde está la parte alta de la nube completamente plana haciendo de imán; la mala noticia es que puede tardar al menos 1 mes en superar ese precio (sin luego volver a él, me refiero)

Me temo que quedan aún unas semanas de aburrimiento. Dentro de 2 semanas recordadme que le eche un vistazo, quizá las perspectivas hayan cambiado


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si lo interpreto bien, ha entrado en el kumo y ahora está por debajo de precio. Lo normal es que se acerque a los 2.25 que es donde está la parte alta de la nube completamente plana haciendo de imán; la mala noticia es que puede tardar al menos 1 mes en superar ese precio (sin luego volver a él, me refiero)
> 
> Me temo que quedan aún unas semanas de aburrimiento. Dentro de 2 semanas recordadme que le eche un vistazo, quizá las perspectivas hayan cambiado



de momento se ha cumplido un poco lo que dijimos de llegar a 2,15

era sin ichimoku


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> En espejo no tiene por qué bajar, simplemente, las manos fuertes trincan todo los que venden las gacelas.
> 
> Pero el día no ha acabado



Pues los leoncios no están comprando todo lo barato que podrían... claro que los gaceléridos que venden ahora igual habían comprado en el entorno de los 5 y venden con buenas pérdidas igualmente.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues los leoncios no están comprando todo lo barato que podrían... claro que los gaceléridos que venden ahora igual habían comprado en el entorno de los 5 y venden con buenas pérdidas igualmente.



Leoncios venden con un +1%, cogen se piran y ya han hecho el día 

Le voy a meter una orden en las 1000 pelas a ver


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Ya se han desinflado los futuros usanos. 
Lo dicho hasta las 20:00 estará cuasi plano seguramente y a partir de ahí veremos!


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

arriba bankinter.....a ver si rompe los 5,40!!!

Alguien más la lleva??

Subiendo 2,5%


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que coraje me da ver las Solarias tan arriba...
> Tono, ¿sigues dentro de SAN?



Sí, pese a las almorranas que me producen
Hasta los 7,20-7,30 no las suelto. Se los sacaremos y no están lejos, ten paciencia. :X


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

¿Hemos tocado techo?






¿Hemos tocado techo?


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> arriba bankinter.....a ver si rompe los 5,40!!!
> 
> Alguien más la lleva??
> 
> Subiendo 2,5%



véndeme algunas a 5 y te acompaño. :o

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 12:28 ----------

dato importante, hoy la subida lleva el doble de volumen que ayer en SAN, BBVA TEF e IBE.

Esto va parriba aunque Bernanke suelte un speech apocalíptico.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

qué calmado está todo

venga ryu!! levanta esto a patadas!
taylor swift atacada por ryu grammys,videos de humor y divertidos


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Tono has hablado y el IBEX ha bajado enseguida 35 puntos.

Bravo!!!!

No tienes nada que hacer??:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

tono:

santander lleva desde el 23 distribyendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Hemos tocado techo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magufo! Agorero!

www.alwaysbullishbecauseObamasaysso.com


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Vaya meneo en 5 minutos.
Los futuros usanos color carmesí ...


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

ya lo sé Ane, a mí me ha distibuído unas cuantas

Paulistano, para gafe ya te tenemos a tí. Son las 12,30 y pasa lo de todos los días que los cuidadores se van a tomar el café y se le cuelan las gacelas tirando los precios.

(eso y que los futuros USA se hunden en picao)

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 12:44 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Magufo! Agorero!
> 
> www.alwaysbullishbecauseObamasaysso.com




_¡Vaya! Google Chrome no ha podido encontrar la página www.alwaysbullishbecauseobamasaysso.com._


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tono:
> 
> santander lleva desde el 23 distribyendo



What does it mean?
Gacela onboard ...8:


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> What does it mean?
> Gacela onboard ...8:



Que Botín se ha disfrazado de Pandoro

repito hasta los 7,20-7,30 no las suelto y no están lejos


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> (eso y que los futuros USA se hunden en picao)





Ná... llevan haciendo los mismo desde que el tapering es tapering. 
Hasta que no haya statement del FOMC aquí no se menea una hoja.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

bueno, a las 5 de la tarde habrá que tomar decisiones, esperemos que acertadas.

mivi acé la comía xicos


el ibex está hinchado viendo los futuros y bolsas europeas, debería llevarnos a 9900



casualmente, ayer no le dejaban subir, ahora le sujetan GAS-IBE-TEF


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

El que piense que la crisis argentina esta solucionada es que es simplemente gilipollas.

El dólar ?blue? llegó a 12,55 y cayeron reservas por U$S 180 millones | La Voz del Interior


----------



## Dotierr (29 Ene 2014)

Entonces, simplificando:

si recortan 10000 millones (lo esperado y descontado), parriba
si no recortan, superalcista
si recortan más de 10000, pabajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ...
> 
> _¡Vaya! Google Chrome no ha podido encontrar la página www.alwaysbullishbecauseobamasaysso.com._



Maldita censura de Google!!! España no es China!!!


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Las reservas del banco central argentino estan en caida libre. Avisados estais. Ya veremos cuantos billetitos estan imprimiendo en enero, pero aventuro que muchos.


----------



## guanobursatil (29 Ene 2014)

Lleva tiempo en caida libre.


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maldita censura de Google!!! España no es China!!!



La censura te la va a meter calopez, te he reportado por abrir ayer un hilo en el principal
ya sabes que tenemos prohibido salirnos de aquí
...y te lo he subido para que lo encuentre pronto :fiufiu:


Futuros USA otra vez con un cohete en el culo :Aplauso:


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Ene 2014)

Mis indicadores (aracnosentido y diversos soplos de viento) me dan señal de bajoncillo en banca chicharrera en próximas dos horas


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

para los que confían en apple:

Friendly Reminder: Apple Patents Do Not Indicate Future Products | TIME.com

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 06:19 ----------

TEF si supera 11,50 a 11,70 y de ahí escaparía un poco más...

vamos a ver si ataca los 11,70 primero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> La censura te la va a meter calopez, te he reportado por abrir ayer un hilo en el principal
> ya sabes que tenemos prohibido salirnos de aquí
> ...y te lo he subido para que lo encuentre pronto :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Te acabo de responder :X


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya lo sé Ane, a mí me ha distibuído unas cuantas
> 
> Paulistano, para gafe ya te tenemos a tí. Son las 12,30 y pasa lo de todos los días que los cuidadores se van a tomar el café y se le cuelan las gacelas tirando los precios.
> 
> ...



Tío coñazo, repetitivo, gacela y siempre arcihta se lo admito.... Gafe no.... 

Mira las Bankinter.... La fiesta que tenemos.... 

Amonoh!!! 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Las reservas del banco central argentino estan en caida libre. Avisados estais. Ya veremos cuantos billetitos estan imprimiendo en enero, pero aventuro que muchos.



¿A repsol no les iban a "pagar" con papelitos de esos?

Como caigan la Santísima Trinidad BBV, TEF, REP y el padre SAN, el IBEX se va a ¿ochomil? y no lo libra ni Santa Teresa.


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Ene 2014)

Que creeis que van a decir los de la FED?


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que creeis que van a decir los de la FED?



Ni puta idea, pero que lo digan ya que los futuros parecen una montaña rusa y así no se puede (salvo el jato con sus cortilargos)


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que creeis que van a decir los de la FED?



Ni idea, pero cuidado con estar dentro cuando abran la bocachancla. Los movimientos que se hacen suelen ser *REALMENTE* violentos, y muchas veces precedidos de fakes, igualmente violentos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ni puta idea, pero que lo digan ya que los futuros parecen una montaña rusa y así no se puede (salvo el jato con sus cortilargos)



Madre mia... yo estoy con las Bankias con mas miedo que vergüenza

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 13:45 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Ni idea, pero cuidado con estar dentro cuando abran la bocachancla. Los movimientos que se hacen suelen ser *REALMENTE* violentos, y muchas veces precedidos de fakes, igualmente violentos.



Por eso nunca pongo stop loss


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Ene 2014)

Mi **** chicharro, que no es Gamesa, pasa de subir casi un 4% a principio de la mañana a bajar un 1%. Nada nuevo bajo el sol, pero esto es la bolsa.


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tío coñazo, repetitivo, gacela y siempre arcihta se lo admito.... Gafe no....
> 
> Mira las Bankinter.... La fiesta que tenemos....
> 
> Amonoh!!!



gafe, forocochero y más feo que Di María besándose con Pepe


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Ene 2014)

vaya ostion no?


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> gafe, forocochero y más feo que Di María besándose con Pepe



Esta bajadita es porque se han ido a comer.... 

Todo controlado....


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Qué habéis tocado?
Tapado el GAP de apertura, ahora para arriba?


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta bajadita es porque se han ido a comer....
> 
> Todo controlado....



No, si controlado lo tienen, no tengo ninguna duda. El problema es para donde va el barco. De momento me ha saltado el dinámico del IBEX de ayer con un buen pico de plusvis, so no complaints.


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Mis indicadores (aracnosentido y diversos soplos de viento) me dan señal de bajoncillo en banca chicharrera en próximas dos horas



Lo has clavado.
Viene guano, nos vemos cuando pase la tormenta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ene 2014)

Que desesperante es esta puta mierda...baja a plomo hasta donde te entra la cagalera lo bestia...y para arriba de nuevo,que precision.

Y si te aguanta el esfinter pues como el otro dia,400 points hacia abajo si es necesario...


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que creeis que van a decir los de la FED?



Yo cuento con que reduzcan en otros 10.000 millones el QE o quizás en 5.000 para que a los emergentes no se les ponga el culo como la bandera de japón pero cualquiera sabe... 
Eso si, como se les ocurra reducir en más de 10.000 millones vamos a ver fiesta de la buena aunque lo dudo mucho y más siendo el último día de tito Ben.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Qué habéis tocado?
> Tapado el GAP de apertura, ahora para arriba?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que desesperante es esta puta mierda...baja a plomo hasta donde te entra la cagalera lo bestia...y para arriba de nuevo,que precision.
> 
> Y si te aguanta el esfinter pues como el otro dia,400 points hacia abajo si es necesario...



Es que hoy es día de apagar el ordenador hasta las 20:00. Me parecía raro que todo subiera tanto con una noticia tan importante en pocas horas. 
No tenía mucho sentido la verdad.


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo cuento con que reduzcan en otros 10.000 millones el QE o quizás en 5.000 para que a los emergentes no se les ponga el culo como la bandera de japón pero cualquiera sabe...
> Eso si, como se les ocurra reducir en más de 10.000 millones vamos a ver fiesta de la buena aunque lo dudo mucho y más siendo el último día de tito Ben.



Sinceramente, creo que da lo mismo.

Sí la hoja de ruta es subir, y reducen 15.000 millones, dirán que que bien, que pensaban que serían 20.000, o que eso demuestra que la economía se recupera y todo es muy sólido. 

Si la hoja de ruta es guano, aunque no toquen nada, dirán que "el futuro es incierto", que "no se ha tomado ninguna medida que invite al optimismo" o que "La barba de Bernie se veía más lacia de lo habitual, fruto de su pesimismo respecto a la economía mundial".


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Ottia!!! Buen pepinazo Organovo. Parece que van haciendo avances significativos con la impresión de hígados 

Organovo Holdings Inc : Organovo Announces First Delivery of 3D Liver Tissue to Key Opinion Leader | 4-Traders


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo has clavado.
> Viene guano, nos vemos cuando pase la tormenta.



Pues si os cuento lo que me dicen los posos de café a alguno le da algo.

Liquidez. Me voy también a la trinchera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Pues si os cuento lo que me dicen los posos de café a alguno le da algo.
> 
> Liquidez. Me voy también a la trinchera










¿?¿?¿?¿?









---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 14:35 ----------


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Pues si os cuento lo que me dicen los posos de café a alguno le da algo.
> 
> Liquidez. Me voy también a la trinchera



¿Viene algo tal que así?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)

Ayer casi me apedrean cuando hablaba de guano. ::
Casi quedo como un troll barato.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

a ver si bajamos a 9400 y ya le meto para ganar 1800 pips


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Bueno ayer me hice este memo pero vino pepon y no lo saqué.
Creo que hoy puede ser el dia...
Ver archivo adjunto 61803


----------



## aitor33 (29 Ene 2014)

Se me está atragantando la comida...venga ya está bien la broma ¿ O no es broma ?::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Han hecho una película del día de hoy...







Mientras esta mañana....

Euforia en el Ibex, que reconquista los 10.000 a la espera de Bernanke Por Investing.com


----------



## guanobursatil (29 Ene 2014)

¿A que hora habla el barbas?


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

Puff...otra vez enlaces a la página de Brazzers en el broker XDDDDD.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

LOL vaya tunda al DAX....BERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!! ::


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Menos mal que estoy casi en liquidez... porque vaya zarpazo. No se si quitarme las BME que aun estan verdes y quedarme solo con mi mayor error... unos largos en IBEX abiertos en 9950 buscando el 10050 esta misma mañana


----------



## lokeno100 (29 Ene 2014)

qué pasa en la bolsa?, se está viniendo abajo rápidamente, que alguien arroje luz sobre esto.


----------



## ProfePaco (29 Ene 2014)

lokeno100 dijo:


> qué pasa en la bolsa?, se está viniendo abajo rápidamente, que alguien arroje luz sobre esto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Buenas frias tardes,

esta lloviendo un poco ahi fuera, yo he cogido un par de paraguas para e.on y tef. Habra que esperar a que escampe.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ene 2014)

Horquilla de 250 puntitos asi como quien no quiere la cosa...esto es una maquina de masacrar honrados inversores (aka gacelas)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

lokeno100 dijo:


> qué pasa en la bolsa?, se está viniendo abajo rápidamente, que alguien arroje luz sobre esto.



El mundo se acaba. Mañana. A las 07:45.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL vaya tunda al DAX....BERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!! ::



Todavía no han empezado los movimientos ::

Hay tanta plusvi latente en el corto plazo que no veo la forma de materializarlas sin reventar el mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Menos mal que estoy casi en liquidez... porque vaya zarpazo. No se si quitarme las BME que aun estan verdes y quedarme solo con mi mayor error... unos largos en IBEX abiertos en 9950 buscando el 10050 esta misma mañana



No sabría decirte, este histerismo es consecuencia de lo distorsionado que están los precios por la manipulación de los BC. A largo plazo el guano lo veo seguro. Solo con ver los efectos de una disminución en la dosis de dronja fíjate lo que pasa. A corto los 9700 bajos los debería de ver IMHO perder eso...malo (paro los largo :

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 14:59 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas frias tardes,
> 
> esta lloviendo un poco ahi fuera, yo he cogido un par de paraguas para e.on y tef. Habra que esperar a que escampe.



Luego te cuelgo el graf semanal de las assuquitas..

Si no lo hago recuérdamelo, ok?

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 15:01 ----------

Oh my gosh, EPIC session!!!!!


Reversal del 3.33% PEPITORIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ene 2014)

Esto es de coña...


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Y se dio la vuelta, como en los viejos tiempos. Y otra vez los emergentes sufriendo.


----------



## alimon (29 Ene 2014)

Esos GAPS resulonehssss.


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

QUe velocidad de caida!!!! Que vertigo!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

@DON Ok, andan guaneando que da gusto desde hace dias, coloreandose de un rojo que alerta. Si se van a los 17 bajos pensare en quitarlas de la cartera.

Grafiquito chulo con solo el cielo es techo.

Que tambien podrias poner el grafico del azucar futuro o contado para ver las correlaciones descorrelaciones.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Y ayer por aquí todos los gacelos tocándonos con los futuros....los 10.000......los....jajaja

En fin....sigamos sufriendo.


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Y otra vez la lira turca asustandonos la tarde.


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2014)

Joder, vaya reversal caballeros.
Hoy no se hacen prisioneros.
Y yo no me puedo quejar, pocos daños para las ostias que se están dando.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Así hasta que abran los yankis?

No me jdais.....


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Mas de 300 puntos del IBEX entre suelo y techo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Día: 9.240,30 - 9.534,80

Ese dax chicharreandose.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

En SAB m estan dando estopa hasta en el carné de identidad...
Creoq ue voy saltar con unas minimas perdidas despues de haber estado con + 5 casi... a tomar por culo... esperare apertura usa creo...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

estan cerrando el gap 2975 del eurostoxxx50 , luego reboton :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Así hasta que abran los yankis?
> 
> No me jdais.....



No, luego caemos.....::

Joder que sesión....como las de los viejos tiempos!

(y vaya mierda de mercados pendientes de si les van a regalar dinero o no.... :abajo: )


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2014)

Los amados banquitos...son como las señoritas de compañía, para pasar ratos breves con ellas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Día: 9.240,30 - 9.534,80
> 
> Ese dax chicharreandose.



Es tremendo. Me gustará leer el análisis del ave de corral....ienso:


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

EL florin hungaro de hunde.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Fuera de SAB -93€  ni tan mal...


----------



## palladio (29 Ene 2014)

vaya con el trollibex


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

EL real brasileño lo mismo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

breaking news.

Se ha visto al sargento salir de su trinchera al grito de ahora ahora a por ellos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> @DON Ok, andan guaneando que da gusto desde hace dias, coloreandose de un rojo que alerta. Si se van a los 17 bajos pensare en quitarlas de la cartera.
> 
> Grafiquito chulo con solo el cielo es techo.
> 
> Que tambien podrias poner el grafico del azucar futuro o contado para ver las correlaciones descorrelaciones.



La azucarera en caida libre desde los 21, si no se para en 18.11 pinta mal... las e.on las comprare mas abajo


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ottia!!! Buen pepinazo Organovo. Parece que van haciendo avances significativos con la impresión de hígados
> 
> Organovo Holdings Inc : Organovo Announces First Delivery of 3D Liver Tissue to Key Opinion Leader | 4-Traders



Estas empresas, si pegan el pelotazo, se pueden ir al cielo y más allá.


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Amsterdam cae mas de un 2%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> EL florin hungaro de hunde.



::

Despues de los hungaros, el florin hungaro. Que gran hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> EL florin hungaro de hunde.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11




BB se vengará!!!!!!!

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

El tsunami empezo en argentina


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

cierre de gap con mucha sobreventa es igual a peponazo que te crio , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> EL florin hungaro de hunde.




Organizamos quedada alli???:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Hoy me lo estoy pasando como los indios!!!!


----------



## moisty70 (29 Ene 2014)

se sabe que hay guano por la cantidad de páginas nuevas del post

guaning speed 1,8pgs/minuto
peponing speed 0,5pgs/minuto


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 15:15 ----------

¿Alguien trabaja en alguna empresa exportadora?


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> EL florin hungaro de hunde.



Los bancos centrales les han dado la puntilla.

Me vienen a la cabeza situaciones como la de 1998 ...


----------



## jaialro (29 Ene 2014)

Empieza una fase bajista. Hasta luego, sois unos hachas.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ene 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> se sabe que hay guano por la cantidad de páginas nuevas del post
> 
> guaning speed 1,8pgs/minuto
> peponing speed 0,5pgs/minuto



Igual que los mercados si sube 200% no pasa nada, pero cuando baja un 20% todos tienen su teoria


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

venga gacelillas hacedme caso , es por vuestro bien , se viene el peponeo guapo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy me lo estoy pasando como los indios!!!!



Y ya sin perder dinero no me lo quiero ni imaginar.

Que malditos los mercados, hoy se despide el mas mejor piloto de helicopteros y asi se lo pagan con una rojo intenso. Nadie piensa en los detalles.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga gacelillas hacedme caso , es por vuestro bien , se viene el peponeo guapo


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> breaking news.
> 
> Se ha visto al sargento salir de su trinchera al grito de ahora ahora a por ellos.



Chinaco, en los mercados la auto complacencia y el wannabismo solo puede terminar en tragedia.

Tengo al oso languideciendo después de tan larga y dura internación. El animalico apenas ha abierto el ojo y me ha dicho: papi voy a salir a aniquilar a esas putas gacelas, solo voy a dejar con vida a la que tiene el audi :XX::XX:


----------



## davidautentico (29 Ene 2014)

No se como queda alguien todavía largo en stocks


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

pero no son como los de la vieja epoca, esos -3, -4 por ciento con rumores de quiebras bancarias, que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Y pensar que yo soy bajista... y que me haya pillado los dedos con un largo del IBEX abierto en 9950, me jode.

El SL lo pongo en 9690, si baja de ahi, a perder, y si no, hasta los 10000 no lo suelto, al fin y al cabo son 4 duros lo que llevo metidos ahi, ha sido ludopatia mas que otra cosa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> :o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 15:15 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien trabaja en alguna empresa exportadora?



Nam, es una historia muy larga con un chiflado (burbubolsa) que solía venir por el hilo...

mire esta página....se hará una idea

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/332066-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-160.html


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Ene 2014)

Apretad el culo que viene otro arreón

Que bien se lo pasan los muy cabritos con sus marionetas


----------



## Xiux (29 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas frias tardes,
> 
> esta lloviendo un poco ahi fuera, yo he cogido un par de paraguas para e.on y tef. Habra que esperar a que escampe.



Las puñeteras E.on ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Chinaco, en los mercados la auto complacencia y el wannabismo solo puede terminar en tragedia.
> 
> Tengo al oso languideciendo después de tan larga y dura internación. El animalico apenas ha abierto el ojo y me ha dicho: papi voy a salir a aniquilar a esas putas gacelas, solo voy a dejar con vida a la que tiene el audi :XX::XX:



Ya sabia yo que el gallinaceo se salvaba. Habra correccion importante, pero toca ya¿? Yo creo que no.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

cierre de gap en el eurostoxx50 estando este sobrevendido solo puede significar el exterminio de todo bicho bajista :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

Me saltaron las TRE por los aires. Ahora empezará a subir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Las puñeteras E.on ::::::



Reza hijo mio, reza lo que sepas y espera lo mejor.


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

Ay ay ay....que aquí no puede uno fiarse ni de su sombra.


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Ya he acabado de comer y me voy al sofá a dormir la siesta, as usual.
Pánico-euforia-pánico... y la caja de BME haciendo clink-clink

Me mojo, Bernanke no hará nada drástico y le pasará el bastón a la pelopaja recomendándole prudencia y tal.

Un día más que aprovechan los leoncios, en el que todo se vuelve especulativo aprovechando la coyuntura para saltar SL a diestro y siniestro.

Hoy se cierra plano y mañana gap al alza.


¿pasaré a recoger mi owned y recibir las merecidas collejas si me equivoco?


...y un huevo :no::no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2014)

Y una palabra de yanet yellen bastara para sanarlos. O quedaria demasiado hollywodiense¿?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

ya se sabe que los catastrofistas aparecen justo cuando el rebote es inminente , no falla :o


----------



## aitor33 (29 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ay ay ay....que aquí no puede uno fiarse ni de su sombra.



Ah, ¿ Qué es una sombra esto oscuro que está aquí a mi lado ? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y una palabra de yanet yellen bastara para sanarlos. O quedaria demasiado hollywodiense¿?



Muere durante el discurso. Paul Volcker da el panegírico y las bolsas caen un 80%. Eso si que sería hollywodiense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Hungarians GO!!!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Ah, ¿ Qué es una sombra esto oscuro que está aquí a mi lado ? ::



El pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

bueno gacelillas , vuestro humilde servidor ha consumido su bono de datos , continuare dando la brasa cuando llegue a casa , no olvideis lo del gap del eurostoxx50 :Baile:


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

Bueno chicos, se supone que de esta el SP se nos va a los 1760. A ver que tal funciona la teoría .


----------



## Se vende (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya he acabado de comer y me voy al sofá a dormir la siesta, as usual.
> Pánico-euforia-pánico... y la caja de BME haciendo clink-clink
> 
> Me mojo, Bernanke no hará nada drástico y le pasará el bastón a la pelopaja recomendándole prudencia y tal.
> ...



Los resultados del SAN serán buenos, hoy siguen comprando (esta mañana era más indicativo ya que a esta hora es normal que salga a defender la cotización dada la tunda que se reparte), aún así, pienso que hoy tenemos que cerrar con una buena caida para asustar al personal y los gringos nos ayudarán a ello, o eso espero. S2


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> :o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o:o
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 15:15 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien trabaja en alguna empresa exportadora?



Mi empresa exporta al imperio, por?


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

me sé de uno que hoy va a merendarse su pata de palo con salsa húngara sin masticar ni ná


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)

Son correcciones sanas.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno gacelillas , vuestro humilde servidor ha consumido su bono de datos , continuare dando la brasa cuando llegue a casa , no olvideis lo del gap del eurostoxx50 :Baile:



Con lo que debe ganar husté en bolsa no se como no se puede permitir una tarifa de datos mayor...:XX:


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Y ahora para arriba de nuevo... hoy esto es una montaña rusa, hasta las 20:00


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno chicos, se supone que de esta el SP se nos va a los 1760. A ver que tal funciona la teoría .



como cierre el mes por debajo de esos 1766... ==> febrero ¿ 1680 ?


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

El SP luchando dignamente.

Go...YELLEN... GOOOO


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me saltaron las TRE por los aires. Ahora empezará a subir.



Con esta volatilidad hay que ir a pelo. Buenas sesiones para quien maneje mucho cash, para los pequeños gaceléridos que ni siquiera esta mañana podíamos recoger unas plusvis decentes, no nos queda otra que apretar el culo y aguantar el chaparrón.

Al menos parece que escampa ya, pero toda la ganancia de la semana se la han cepillado en media hora los hdlgp.


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

> El SP luchando dignamente.
> 
> Go...YELLEN... GOOOO


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Con esta volatilidad hay que ir a pelo. Buenas sesiones para quien maneje mucho cash, para los pequeños gaceléridos que ni siquiera esta mañana podíamos recoger unas plusvis decentes, no nos queda otra que apretar el culo y aguantar el chaparrón.
> 
> Al menos parece que escampa ya, pero toda la ganancia de la semana se la han cepillado en media hora los hdlgp.



¿De la semana? ¡Del més!. Le sacaba un +13% a Zeltia y ahora solo un +3%. Y al final TRE salgo a la par gracias a los dividendos...:::´(


----------



## Se vende (29 Ene 2014)

Hay valores del Ibex que parecen auténticos chicharros, con un millón de títulos en media hora de -3,5% pasan a -0,XX y eso en bancos, son cosas que indican que en el mercado hay cuatro gatos.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Yo me quedo fuera hasta mañana, espero poder lamerme las heridas aunque pequeñas del puto SAbadell.
Ahora a rastrear de nuevo...


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo me quedo fuera hasta mañana, espero poder lamerme las heridas aunque pequeñas del puto SAbadell.
> Ahora a rastrear de nuevo...



Después de aguantar el chaparrón de los días anteriores, pq te bajas hoy a la primera de cambio?

Alguien se apunta a meterle un tirito a prisa?


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Después de aguantar el chaparrón de los días anteriores, pq te bajas hoy a la primera de cambio?



Subi el Stop..., eso y que no estaba tirando bien con el ibex para arriba , ya habrá mas ocasiaones, creo que puede tirar, lo que pasa que ya reentrar y más caro da cosa...


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

habemus rebote


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

Impressive...Y todavía faltan hasta las 20h.

Podemos culminar una jornada épica.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Aguantamos!!


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ene 2014)

menuda montaña rusa......... 
esta mirame pero me toques y como recordatorio (-22€)


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2014)

Últimamente hay montones de gifs con jatos, parece que estén de moda. Aquí tenemos un juato metiendo unos cortilargos:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Dia ha llegado a 6,061


quién dudaba?


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Ene 2014)

Vaya día. Van a morder el polvo hasta mis enagases que se han portado como campeonas todo el día.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

prisas 0,372


y los otros 2 "espejos" rojos


----------



## Se vende (29 Ene 2014)

Han querido que en día desapacible nadie pase frio esta noche y todos podamos dormir calentitos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2014)

Creo que viene otro ataque...


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisas 0,372



Es en 0,36 la entrada razonable no?
Aunque tal y como esta todo como para andar entrando...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es en 0,36 la entrada razonable no?
> Aunque tal y como esta todo como para andar entrando...



0,355 segun ichi, mira la linea recta kumo que viene


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Yo creo que esto no es mas que un espantagacelas... porque a las 20:00 no va a pasar nada raro. 

No se va a reducir mas de esos 10000 millones que es lo que espera el mercado, puede que incluso se reduzca menos. 

Esta crisis de las monedas de los emergentes a EEUU le viene bien y me explico. Al devaluarse las monedas, el dolar sube, por lo cual, se le puede dar a la impresora más tranquilamente, ya que el unico problema de darle a la impresora es Europa y Japón, que están los dos o bien haciendo, o bien pensando en hacer lo mismo...

Yo apuesto por una reducción de 10000 M, pero no descartaria un -5000 M, y en caso de que eso sucediera, el gap al alza de mañana, podria ser considerable.

Pero vamos, que no me hagais mucho caso, que en una de las anteriores reuniones, que pensaba que iba a haber más reducción, meti la pata hasta el fondo por jugar con unos cortos...

Vamos, que me voy a arriesgar y voy a dejar abiertos mis largos en IBEX 9950... de perdidos al rio!!!


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo creo que esto no es mas que un espantagacelas... porque a las 20:00 no va a pasar nada raro y me explico. No se va a reducir mas de esos 10000 millones que es lo que espera el mercado, puede que incluso se reduzca menos. Esta crisis de las monedas de los emergentes a EEUU le viene bien y me explico. Al devaluarse las monedas, el dolar sube, por lo cual, se le puede dar a la impresora más tranquilamente, ya que el unico problema de darle a la impresora es Europa y Japón, que están los dos o bien haciendo, o bien pensando en hacer lo mismo...
> 
> Yo apuesto por una reducción de 10000 M, pero no descartaria un -5000 M, y en caso de que eso sucediera, el gap al alza de mañana, podria ser considerable.
> 
> ...



yo creo que va a hacer lo que dice, pero que va a decir, que cuidado en la siguiente...

una vez perdidos 1810 es dificil volver a superarlos


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Dia ha llegado a 6,061
> 
> 
> quién dudaba?



Porque ? que le pasa ? :


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

matematico SAB remontando como un campeón! :Aplauso: Vender y subir :Aplauso:


----------



## Se vende (29 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo creo que esto no es mas que un espantagacelas... porque a las 20:00 no va a pasar nada raro.
> 
> No se va a reducir mas de esos 10000 millones que es lo que espera el mercado, puede que incluso se reduzca menos.
> 
> ...



Cuando aquí falte un cuarto de hora para el cierre veremos que nos quieren hacer de cara a mañana, lo ideal sería una buena torta de cara al cierre, en caso contrario, mañana ... que vayan abriendo las puertas del inferno.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (29 Ene 2014)

HCH formandose con proyecion de caidas hasta 9200-9300 puntos. Después hay otro posible HCH mucho más grande formandose en todos los indices (IBEX, DOW JONES, DAX...) desde noviembre el cual esta terminando formar la cabeza. Como se llege formar este último, en los próximos meses, el ostiazo puede ser aún mayor.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Porque ? que le pasa ? :



Nada, que decía que hoy DIA iba a marcar un mínimo. De momento el doble suelo.


Tenía una orden a 6,05 que puse esta mañana y anuncié en el foro. Yo creo que el cuidata y su equipo leen esto... GRRRR

La han tirado 6,06 (a partir de ahora tendré que mentir) 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-540.html#post10865365






por cierto, el título del hilo es muy apropiado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bgNy9iwQj9A[/YOUTUBE]


Vamoooooos!!!!!


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

ME cago en todo con sabadell me cago en todo todo todo...
y con esto lo dejo, he vendido en minimos puto stop y su puta madre..


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2014)

Son largos ahora


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Nada, que decía que hoy DIA iba a marcar un mínimo. De momento el doble suelo.
> 
> 
> Tenía una orden a 6,05 que puse esta mañana y anuncié en el foro. Yo creo que el cuidata y su equipo leen esto... GRRRR
> ...




Ok, yo estoy dentro desde hace un par de días, motivado principalmente por koncorde, he aprovechado estos mínimos para cargar más, aún así voy colorao como un tomate, con el gráfico diario paciencia.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

VIX 17,80

creo que esto que va a pasar hoy ya lo hemos visto antes. Subida-Bajada-Subida-Bajada en el dia


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Qué situación.

Le saco más de 10cnt por acción a BKT.

Pero claro, ibex -0.80% y BKT +2,15%.

No le veo sentido vender y ejecutar plusvis.

Si mañana baja ibex pues podría vender en punto de entrada, pero si sube....si sube....BKT se puede ir a las nubes.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 16:52 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]bgNy9iwQj9A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Vamoooooos!!!!!



Twisted Sister:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Canción que Mariano garcía, que en paz descanse, llamaba "Huevos con aceite"...por lo del estribillo y tal:ouch:


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2014)

Las barridas son de escándalo, quieren a poquita gente dentro. Necesito una nueva barrida probando los 800

Vamos señores!!!


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

qué narices es Vringo?
En usa la 3ª con más volumen hoy y +30% hoy



Why Vringo (VRNG) Is Spiking Today - TheStreet


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

muchos valores mantienen la tendencia alcista intacta, y lapresión compradora intacta.


sabadell, sacyr, etc.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Tono no aparezcas antes del cierre...que te has ido a dormir la siesta y rebotón!!:Baile:


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> muchos valores mantienen la tendencia alcista intacta, y lapresión compradora intacta.
> 
> 
> sabadell, sacyr, etc.



Si, pues sabadell me ha hjecho un hijo de madera amijo...
Un 6% de variación interadia casi nada... y claro, me ha sacado.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

cierre de gap con mucha sobreventa , no hay mas que decir ejpertitos persigue precios :no:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono no aparezcas antes del cierre...que te has ido a dormir la siesta y rebotón!!:Baile:



han hecho lo que han querido. Arriba un 1,5%. Abajo un 1,5%

Ni poder cortos ni poder largos. Simplemente perder el día en espera de las 20.00h

Sigo pensando que acabamos el mes en 10.000 casi. Si TEF colabora un poco. Que poca pinta tiene (además ATyT cae un 3% y con volumenazo), no son buenos momentos para el sector


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vaya día. Van a morder el polvo hasta mis enagases que se han portado como campeonas todo el día.



se dice morder almohada :ouch:


----------



## mfernama (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué narices es Vringo?
> En usa la 3ª con más volumen hoy y +30% hoy
> Why Vringo (VRNG) Is Spiking Today - TheStreet



Vringo

VRNG.-Vringo Inc…¡Activada la cuenta atrás de esta Bomba de relojería!..(Actu..26/01/2014) | NASDAQLANDIA


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Alemania -1%
Francia -1%
Ralph -0,1%


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Ene 2014)

menuda timba de trileros es nuestro amado IBEX.
De momento seguimos igual, palmando en Natraceutical y verdes en ezentis y enagas.
Mantengamos la calma.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se dice morder almohada :ouch:



Hustec siempre con comentarios sobre conductas homosexualesienso:


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Dia ha llegado a 6,061
> 
> 
> quién dudaba?



Mis oobres Dias que tantas alegrias me han dado. Consejo, vendo todo ...... o que hago?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2014)

Fran, ¿sigues con el mismo planteamiento después de lo de hoy?


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Porque ? que le pasa ? :



Se torcio el tobillo bailando tango.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alemania -1%
> Francia -1%
> Ralph -0,1%



Ralph es especial !!! ::::::


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Últimos diez minutos de BKT, negociado casi el 10% del volumen diario y subiendo un 3%


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hustec siempre con comentarios sobre conductas homosexualesienso:



pues cambia de conducta chaval :o


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mis oobres Dias que tantas alegrias me han dado. Consejo, vendo todo ...... o que hago?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




Yo si no entro en 1-2 días espero a 5,85

igual hoy es el día... luego miro a la noche


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mis oobres Dias que tantas alegrias me han dado. Consejo, vendo todo ...... o que hago?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Igual es eso lo que quieren (que vendas), yo de momento no me bajo del burro, vamos a ver como cierran los mercados hoy.ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Dato interesante:

TODOS los que ayer puse como entrada de Tibus-up de Koncorde, están en ROJO. Hay que andarse con ojo, que igual no todos están para comprar


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Las barridas son de escándalo, quieren a poquita gente dentro. Necesito una nueva barrida probando los 800
> 
> Vamos señores!!!



Por que sera que nunca pillo el sentido de sus analisis...:S


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

el ibex esta en el rebote entre dos tramos bajistas , el objetivo de este rebote es el central de bollinger ienso:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 17:13 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Por que sera que nunca pillo el sentido de sus analisis...:S



es la legendaria ambiguedad de flandercito


----------



## Se vende (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya he acabado de comer y me voy al sofá a dormir la siesta, as usual.
> Pánico-euforia-pánico... y la caja de BME haciendo clink-clink
> 
> Me mojo, Bernanke no hará nada drástico y le pasará el bastón a la pelopaja recomendándole prudencia y tal.
> ...



Premio para Tono, acertaste la primera parte, a por la segunda.


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Las barridas son de escándalo, quieren a poquita gente dentro. Necesito una nueva barrida probando los 800
> 
> Vamos señores!!!



¿Pero en serio quieres otra barrida? ¿Qué pasa, no te parece suficiente lo hecho ya? :XX::XX:

Cerrar en verde hoy (y tiene pinta), me parece sintomático. Creo que el objetivo lo tienen muy claro pero no saben como sacudirse de encima tanto gacelérido.


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Son largos ahora



Momento attention whore de las 16:45


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

en verde ya , muy probablemente antes del viernes alcanzemos los 10150 para luego irnos a cerrar el gap 9400 ienso:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Que voy a quedar comprado en SAN a 6.315
A ver hasta dónde me sodomizan

Pensando entrar en Facebook, por si pillamos la pedrea, que presentan resultados


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Deoleo:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...campana-de-octubre-a-diciembre-de-2013-a.html


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Ene 2014)

Qué pasa con esas alba?:


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mis oobres Dias que tantas alegrias me han dado. Consejo, vendo todo ...... o que hago?



vende
y en florines húngaros



paulistano dijo:


> Tono no aparezcas antes del cierre...que te has ido a dormir la siesta y rebotón!!:Baile:



Me acabo de levantar.

Hoy acaba plano esto, ya lo arreglarán en la subasta.

Os acordáis de la figura técnica de las *'Velas desplumadoras'*, que limpian SL a la velocidad de la luz?. Hoy podéis analizar unas cuantas en cada valor.


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Vamos, 10 minutos de último arrreón y lo dejamos todo preparadito para que hable la Yellen
Qué pelazo !!!






---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 17:27 ----------

9900, clavaos ... ...


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2014)

Lo siento si soy pesado, pero despierta telefonica, pepon de vuelta con el dorsal 8


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga gacelillas hacedme caso , es por vuestro bien , se viene el peponeo guapo



el troll mas grande de todos los tiempos :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Como soy tonto he vuelto a sab en 2,14

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como soy tonto he vuelto a sab en 2,14
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



eso es por estar mucho tiempo mirando el valor


yo igual entro mañana con todo claro y el golpe del POP, que hoy se ha visto que iban parejos en rojitud


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrutal subasta

San 6,50 y BKT 5,47


Lets see como cierran


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

este viejo troll aun tiene mucha guerra que dar , traigo conocimiento para dar y tomar :no:


----------



## tarrito (29 Ene 2014)

Jatencio! hoy ha estado _sembrao_ :XX:

trolleando al quite, que suelo decir 

lástima que mis creencias no me permitan thankearle


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jatencio! hoy ha estado _sembrao_ :XX:
> 
> trolleando al quite, que suelo decir
> 
> lástima que mis creencias no me permitan thankearle



te gusto lo del magnicidio ? yo mismo no podia parar de reir toda la mañana :XX:


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este viejo troll aun tiene mucha guerra que dar , traigo conocimiento para dar y tomar :no:



Usted es más de tomar que de dar


----------



## tarrito (29 Ene 2014)

sí con la del "magnicidio", ya me di cuenta que estaba tomando cola de marca y whisky de más de 5 €/L ... lo que viene a ser un día excepcional en usted :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Cortesía de El Jueves, que se anuncia mañana el PIB ejjjjjpañol ... ::


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso es por estar mucho tiempo mirando el valor
> 
> 
> yo igual entro mañana con todo claro y el golpe del POP, que hoy se ha visto que iban parejos en rojitud



Un poco si pero ya he dicho que estaba convencido. ..
Mw volaron stop por no respetar mi propio criterio de -10%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Día plano. Hoy sí que ha habido volumen relevante. 
Voy a mirar el papel que se han llevado en la subasta. Si hoy se han acaparado los blue chips a última hora, mañana gap al alza (salvo cisne negro usano, que no lo habrá)


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ene 2014)

Fran como ha sido el cierre los 10250 ........ siguen ahí?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

South Africa hikes rates alongside other emerging markets - Jan. 29, 2014

8:


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Juas juas juas que chicharro el IBEX al final cerramos color espinaca, me troncho.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Día plano. Hoy sí que ha habido volumen relevante.
> Voy a mirar el papel que se han llevado en la subasta. Si hoy se han acaparado los blue chips a última hora, mañana gap al alza (salvo cisne negro usano, que no lo habrá)



Le echo una mano, segun PRT en la subasta se han negociado (títulos):
SAN 11.4M
TEF 6.0M
BBVA 9.2M

Y el total del día
SAN 80.9M
TEF 28.6M
BBVA 62.7M

¿Le cuadran? :S:S:S


----------



## Namreir (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Un poco si pero ya he dicho que estaba convencido. ..
> Mw volaron stop por no respetar mi propio criterio de -10%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Operar con stops ajustados tienr el riesgo que te los saltan con un solo movimiento. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

he comprado unas metro.

follow me.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Otro negocio en auge?
http://markforged.com/


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Le echo una mano, segun PRT en la subasta se han negociado (títulos):
> SAN 11.4M
> TEF 6.0M
> BBVA 9.2M
> ...



Sí, sí.
Pero por mis propias cuentas de la abuela, me interesa más el volumen que se mueve en los útimos 15-20' de sesión.













Los 4 blues han movido el 20-30% de la pasta en los 20' finales. Destaca el papel que se han llevado de Tef y San.
Si mañana sopla el viento de USA a favor ambos deberían subir y bastante.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

electronic arts tambien subiendo como la espuma, vamos a maximos y ahi se superan,.


follow me, best me


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Apple slammed! Why buybacks are for iDiots: Macke | Breakout - Yahoo Finance


Porra para lel cierre USAno de la noche:

1755


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...campana-de-octubre-a-diciembre-de-2013-a.html



Deoleo esta controlada por las manos fuertes, es una caja negra. Tiene tapon


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deoleo esta controlada por las manos fuertes, es una caja negra. Tiene tapon



Pero los fundamentales mejoran mucho. Voy para largo con esta, más pasta, y mirando fundamentales (aparte del AT)





Cramer: Ugly charts signal deeper correction ahead

Although Jim Cramer always bases investment decisions on fundamental analysis, he also thinks that technical analysis can provide valuable insights, especially when fundamentals are somewhat cloudy.

And with broad market weakness ebbing on Tuesday, like so many pros, Cramer can't help but wonder if the worst of the stock market storm has passed, or if we're simply between bands in a major system.

According to top technical analyst Carley Garner, you shouldn't put your umbrella away, just yet.

She says there are too many bulls in the market for an advance to sustain.

That is, according to the American Association of Individual Investors Sentiment Survey, only 23.8% of people polled expect the market to go lower over the next six months. For Garner this is a classic sign of complacency, as that figure is much lower than the long-term historical average for bearish sentiment at around 30.5%.

At the crux of Garner's concern: there's still plenty of room for selling as the bulls ring the register and the bears come in off the sidelines and get some fresh short positions going.

Also Garner finds levels in the RSI or Relative Strength Index concerning.

It reached 78 late last year, an overbought level not seen since the market peaked in 2007. Although she doesn't expect a sell-off to be nearly as sharp as the one that followed in 2007, she does feel that any reading above 70 is a red flag.

Analysis from another top technician, Carolyn Boroden, leads to similar conclusions.

Boroden is cautious because the S&P has fallen below its 50-day moving average, and she believes it needs to clear that important hurdle, which is from 1808 through 1823, before you can buy stocks with confidence.

If the S&P can break above 1823, Boroden becomes optimistic but if it can't clear the hurdle, then Boroden suspects the market could be vulnerable to a much deeper correction.

Back to Garner, she thinks the S&P could decline down to its 100-day moving, a level that held three separate times in 2013. Right now the S&P's *100-day moving average is around 1,755.*

Meanwhile, Garner sees problems in the chart of the Dow Jones Industrial Average, too. In this case, she says stochastics are falling precipitously from overbought levels, and that tells Garner the Dow could have more room to fall.

This index has been in an uptrend since September of 2011, and she thinks it could drop down to the bottom of the up-trend channel, which is currently down at around 15,000—so we're talking about a potential 900 point decline from current levels.

All told, the charts are troublesome.












juro que no había leído esto antes de poner mi porra


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Apple slammed! Why buybacks are for iDiots: Macke | Breakout - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 
> Porra para el cierre USAno de la noche:
> ...



Parece que este es el nivel clave:


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo si te sirve de consuelo con bkt a 5,24 no he vendido asumido pérdidas de un céntimo por acción porque no había contratarte.... Si llega a haber 6.000 a la venta en 5.24 hubiese vendido.... Luego ha rebotado y ya la he dejado correr. 

Lo tuyo de hoy con sacyr me ha paso unas cuantas veces.... A otra cosa..... No te rayes... Hay mercado todos los dias

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 Ene 2014)

*High Quality Trolling* ::::

El arquitecto Calatrava demanda a EUPV por crear la web www.calatravatelaclava.com


----------



## decloban (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...campana-de-octubre-a-diciembre-de-2013-a.html



Si ese aumento es de aceite a granel poco influirá en OLE. De todas formas el cierre del 2013 va a ser muy bueno para OLE otra cosa es si lo quieren camuflar en la presentación de resultados del día 27 por los motivos que sea.

Algo se cuece con OLE y esperemos que sea positivo para los minoritarios que hemos entrado en la franja de 0,40 - 0,50


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Cierre del SP500 en 1790 o así, soy alcishhhhhhhhhta
y ya si eso el VIX por debajo de 15 ... ... ... fap fap fap


Esperando a la Yelen y tal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si ese aumento es de aceite a granel poco influirá en OLE. De todas formas el cierre del 2013 va a ser muy bueno para OLE otra cosa es si lo quieren camuflar en la presentación de resultados del día 27 por los motivos que sea.
> 
> Algo se cuece con OLE y esperemos que sea positivo para los minoritarios que hemos entrado en la franja de 0,40 - 0,50



Hace nada cotizava a /3 precios actuales que ha canviado en los fundamentales?


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

A los de deoleo... En su día un insider me dijo que las cuentas estaban hechas una mierda.... 

Corto y cierro...... Uy, perdón... Largo, largo... Siempre largo... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hace nada cotizava a /3 precios actuales que ha canviado en los fundamentales?



en los de la gramática mucho, por lo que se aprecia

-------------

Si estos dos pronósticos aciertan, mañana fiesta en SAN.



> Citi espera que el beneficio neto de Santander en el total de 2013 ascienda a 5.246 millones, mientras que prevén un NII de 25.853 millones. Sus estimaciones implican un beneficio en España de 550 millones, de 3.362 millones en Latinoamérica y 1.098 en Reino Unido.
> 
> Mientras, Credit Suisse prevé unos beneficios anuales de 5.045 millones; con la aportación de 386 millones de España; 1.106 millones de Reino Unido; y 3.406 de Latinoamérica.



Mañana resultados de Banco Santander, ¿qué esperar Palabras de Emilio Botín y crisis emergente - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A los de deoleo... En su día un insider me dijo que las cuentas estaban hechas una mierda....
> 
> Corto y cierro...... Uy, perdón... Largo, largo... Siempre largo... Jeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



en su día lo estaban, como están las de elmundo ahora ::



bueno, último speech de ben

tiene que dejar pistas, que es lo que haría cualquiera que se pire de un sitio y suelte la mierda



Fed poised for further $10 billion taper as Bernanke bids adieu - Yahoo Finance

y pistas para el guano:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...t-time-going-down-a-lot-in-the-near-term.html


https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/428591293292638208


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Cierre del SP500 en 1790 o así, soy alcishhhhhhhhhta
> y ya si eso el VIX por debajo de 15 ... ... ... fap fap fap
> 
> 
> Esperando a la Yelen y tal



Juas!!! Que bueno el jaaaato!!
Vamos a morir todos pero lo que me estoy riendo!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)




----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si estos dos pronósticos aciertan, mañana fiesta en SAN.



Mi apuesta para Santander

En Investing.com
Earnings Calendar - Investing.com

hablan de $0.12 por acción en el 4Q. 
Sobre 11.333M de acciones, son €995M en el 4Q (a 0.73 EUR/USD)
Hasta septiembre había ganado €3.310M, luego en 2013 acaba en unos bonitos Net Income de €4.305M ... ... ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

A qué se refiere ZeroHedge con el post anterior? Ha habido alguna venta gorda?


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ene 2014)

Que tension se masca en el ambiente...


----------



## amago45 (29 Ene 2014)

19:59 el VIX en 15.75 ... a ver que pasa después del mensaje ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

jojojo, ahí va el velote fake...

luego arriba...amonoh!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ene 2014)

El SP indeciso...


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> jojojo, ahí va el velote fake...
> 
> luego arriba...amonoh!!!



jaja solo un latigazo?tan facil?dos o tres para tirar a todos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2014)

recorte de 10 kilotones , lo esperado :cook:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2014)

Jalapeño fuiste a la conferencia?En la sala solo vi a un peruano pero se fue antes


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

SP en 1775... a ver como cierra


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> jaja solo un latigazo?tan facil?dos o tres para tirar a todos



Ibex despeñandose.....

Esto tié que subir.....inocho:


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ene 2014)

¿Vamos en busca del -1,5% o qué?


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Vamos en busca del -1,5% o qué?



A cumplir la regla 0,75-1,50??

No, gracias....:no:


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2014)

Como han estirado el dolor!


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ene 2014)

Muy heavy lo de las anarrosas...si el santo Job hubiera sido sometido en su dia a una prueba asi jamas se habria ganado la fama que tiene ::


----------



## Topongo (29 Ene 2014)

Muy bien mañana a zamparnoa un gap de puta madre

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Ene 2014)

No desesperes... que el que la sigue, la consigue.



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Muy heavy lo de las anarrosas...si el santo Job hubiera sido sometido en su dia a una prueba asi jamas se habria ganado la fama que tiene ::


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Muy bien mañana a zamparnoa un gap de puta madre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Al alza, te refieres....:Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Acaba verde


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Bah, esto cierra en verde, ya vereis...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

entonces manana guano


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Ene 2014)

teneis un gazpacho en la cabeza... xD


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Guaniverde??


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Entiendo que no ha sucedido nada importante. 
Se sigue con el libro de ruta reduciendo paulatinamente los estímulos, lo que no va acusar ningún traumatismo a los mercados.

Nada que no se supiera ya que USA está creciendo al ritmo esperado. 

Como opinión personal de aficionado, ahora es el mejor momento de revaluar el dolar. Los paises emergentes los necesitan y van a tener que pagarlos muy caros, en deuda o en carne. Bajada de pantalones de todas esas economías 'antiamericanas' de nuevo si quieren seguir manteniendo sus sistemas de mierda. Y es que no aprenden.
El imperio siempre gana.

Mañana es otro día.
Voy a seguir viendo el partidazo del Atletic.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)

Esta noche hay un PMI de compras chino y mañana un PIB trimestral usano.
El partido se decidirá con estos datos.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ene 2014)

el dow rompiendo minimos....otro tramito a la baja


----------



## MattCoy (29 Ene 2014)

Pues parece que vamos a cerrar rojos, asique voy a cenar y mañana mas... que para un dia que sigo el mercado, no doy una. Vamos que cerrar esta mañana mis cortos en el 9900, pa matarme!!! Y abrir largos en el 9950, peor todavia. Menos mal que eran migajas


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2014)

Alguien le encuentra sentido alguno a lo de FERSA y SOLARIA=?? Si solo fuera para una de ellas, podria pensar que es la buena marcha de la empresa ect..

Pero las dos?? Soy el unico que se esta calentando las acciones para cazar gacelas, hasta que entre el decreto ley las primas de producion bajen al 7,5% de rentabilidad, afectando a las cuentas.

Otra cosa no me lo explico...


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ene 2014)

Quería preguntaros por un lado sobre el oro, ¿creeis que ese doble toque a los 1180 pueden ser un suelo fiable y volver a subidas continuadas?

Por otro lado Alcatel, después de purgar un poco parece que se quiere reordenar de nuevo al alza. El gráfico pinta bien pero los últimos movimientos del mercado asustan un poco en el lado largo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Ene 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Quería preguntaros por un lado sobre el oro, ¿creeis que ese doble toque a los 1180 pueden ser un suelo fiable y volver a subidas continuadas?



Si suben mucho los tipos a los bonos podría caer algo más pero de momento las recomendaciones son comprar vender en rango, así que el suelo parece fiable. ienso:


----------



## Tono (29 Ene 2014)

Futuros USA en positivo y todo volviendo a la tranquilidad.

Lo siento por los del Bilbao.
La semifinal Real Madrid-Atlético promete. Partidazo

Me adelanto a Bertok con lo último de Zerohedge

Fed To Emerging Markets: "Hasta La Vista, Baby"

Fed To Emerging Markets: "Hasta La Vista, Baby" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Bueno... pues ya he entrado en la empresa de OTC que os dije hace unos días que espero aguantar al menos en 2014.
La empresa en cuestión es CDOC (Coda Octopus Group). Esta empresa es una empresa británica que cotiza en OTC y que se dedica al desarrollo de tecnologías submarinas. Su producto estrella es un sonar que tienen patentado y que funciona de forma similar a la tecnología LiDAR terrestre. El producto está en el punto de maduración perfecto para empezar a explotarlo de verdad y este año puede ser su año.
Es una empresa pequeña. Para que os hagáis una idea el CEO hace las veces de CFO de momento de una forma bastante decente.
Es la típica compañía ultravolatil (hoy ha tocado mi punto de entrada bajando un 37%...) y por eso no he hecho una entrada fuerte, pero creo, espero, confío que este año puede estar mucho más arriba.
Si no, pues lo que decía, está en el paquete "Casino: Edición diversión extrema" donde si no salta una liebre espero que salte otra que compense a las demás.
Os iré contando como voy con mi fiesta particular como de costumbre


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno... pues ya he entrado en la empresa de OTC que os dije hace unos días que espero aguantar al menos en 2014.
> La empresa en cuestión es CDOC (Coda Octopus Group). Esta empresa es una empresa británica que cotiza en OTC y que se dedica al desarrollo de tecnologías submarinas. Su producto estrella es un sonar que tienen patentado y que funciona de forma similar a la tecnología LiDAR terrestre. El producto está en el punto de maduración perfecto para empezar a explotarlo de verdad y este año puede ser su año.
> Es una empresa pequeña. Para que os hagáis una idea el CEO hace las veces de CFO de momento de una forma bastante decente.
> Es la típica compañía ultravolatil (hoy ha tocado mi punto de entrada bajando un 37%...) y por eso no he hecho una entrada fuerte, pero creo, espero, confío que este año puede estar mucho más arriba.
> ...



Muy interesante... cómo supiste de su existencia?


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2014)

Al Imperio, mientras no se vea lo contrario, le quedan 100 años más como mínimo.


----------



## juanfer (29 Ene 2014)

Alguien sabe el porque de la subida de volumen del Pop.


----------



## Chila (29 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No desesperes... que el que la sigue, la consigue.



Con las ACI no sufrimos tanto por ahora...::

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 23:02 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Muy interesante... cómo supiste de su existencia?



Un crack que es el muchacho¡¡


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Alguien sabe el porque de la subida de volumen del Pop.



entra el 8% de capital mañana en la bolsa


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Muy interesante... cómo supiste de su existencia?



Pues sí te digo la verdad no se si fue businessweek el que me dio la pista...
El caso es que no se trataba de una noticia espectacular pero conozco el sector y me gustó en líneas generales lo que vi.
Saludos

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 23:07 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> entra el 8% de capital mañana en la bolsa



Y ya se sabe que cuando haces POP ya no hay stop! :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Ene 2014)

Comentario de J.L. Cava

El problema no es que la lira turca no reaccione a los incrementos de los tipos de interés de su banco central. Todos sabemos que cuando el Banco Central de un país se ve obligado a tomar esa medida, la situación económica ya se ha deteriorado gravemente y, tras unos días de calma, los especuladores vuelven al ataque.

El verdadero problema es que hay mucha gente que ha acumulado una gran cantidad de títulos durante la subida, gana bastante dinero, y ahora quieren venderlos y el precio les importa menos porque llevan acumuladas bastantes ganancias.

La lira o el peso argentino son excusas que utilizan los medios de comunicación por la “errónea” costumbre que tienen de ligar un movimiento de mercado con la noticia que sale en las pantallas ese día. Y de ese modo presentar algo que es complejo como si fuera sencillo. Fíjense si es difícil encontrar la solución que, aunque el FED hizo lo que se esperaba, el mercado reaccionó con descensos bruscos.

Por favor, tengan en cuenta que la BOLSA ES UNA MAQUINA QUE DESCUENTA EXPECTATIVAS. Y lo que está tratando de evaluar el mercado es la cantidad de papel que está pendiente de llegar al mercado. Y ese cálculo es complejo.

Por ese motivo, los analistas técnicos nos fijamos fundamentalmente en el movimiento del precio. Lo único que nos sirvió como referencia en la sesión de ayer fue nuestro soporte, el 1.770. Y era la única referencia que nos servía. El resto, lo de siempre, DIVINAS PALABRAS. 

Pues bien, ahora, al fijarnos en el comportamiento del precio, debemos prestar atención al 1.770 porque es un soporte importante, por muchas razones que hoy no vamos a explicar. Y por arriba, tomaremos como referencia el 1.810.

El VIX subió durante la sesión de ayer, pero no superó los máximos previos situados en la zona de 19.

La CNBC recogió ayer las declaraciones de Fleckenstein con el siguiente titular: *“Fleckenstein’s warning: Stocks could plunge 30%”. Y un segundo titular del siguiente tenor: “Huge aomunt of the downside in S&P”. Ya están circulando en muchas páginas comparaciones entre la pauta desplegada por el S&P 500 en el año 2013 con la desplegada en 1929.* Es lógico que todas las pautas de techo se parezcan, pero de ahí a decir que se está reproduciendo la situación del 29 va un trecho.

Estos dos titulares son claramente alcista, ………por la Teoría de la Opinión Contraria. Por ello, vamos a apostar por un rebote a corto plazo. Sólo un rebote.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2014 at 16:08 ----------








El IBEX rebotó hasta la zona de los 10.050 y justo en ese nivel se giró a la baja. Este hecho nos puso claramente de manifiesto que la tendencia a corto plazo sigue siendo bajista y nos ha permitido dibujar una recta directriz bajista que consideramos fiable.

*Hoy se inicia un período estacional alcista que suele prolongarse hasta la primera sesión del mes de febrero.* Nos vamos a fijar en la recta directriz bajista que hemos dibujado en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación. La línea pasará hoy por la zona de los 10.000. Pues bien, si fuese capaz de superar ese nivel tendríamos la primera señal de formación de un suelo a corto plazo. Y un objetivo de subida próximo al 10.250, antiguo soporte que ahora debería actuar como resistencia.

Ahora bien, mientras se mantenga por debajo, *la tendencia es bajista,* aunque traten de frenarlo en el soporte de la zona 9.700-9.750.


----------



## juanfer (29 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entra el 8% de capital mañana en la bolsa











Robopoli dijo:


> Pues sí te digo la verdad no se si fue businessweek el que me dio la pista...
> El caso es que no se trataba de una noticia espectacular pero conozco el sector y me gustó en líneas generales lo que vi.
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Estos del Pop se han subido a la moda de pagar con papelitos como el botas.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ene 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Estos del Pop se han subido a la moda de pagar con papelitos como el botas.



Habrá que ver a quién colocan obligaciones en el próximo apretón. A mi no me pillan con la renta "fija" :no:


----------



## @@strom (30 Ene 2014)

Google acaba de anunciar que vende motorola a lenovo. El ndx se dispara en el after.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Es brutal lo que está haciendo lenovo en las últimas semanas. 
Brutal!


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Vaya jugada maestra, ahora si que lo veo claro

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...estimulos-inyectara-10000-millones-menos.html

Todo el dinero que la Fed va a dejar de inyectar en EEUU sera reemplazado por todos los capitales que van a salir huyendo de los países emergentes (aunque la bolsa caiga si esto sucede el dolar va a revalorizarse), justo en el precipitó van a dar un paso hacia atras.Los emergentes se resetearan y USA volverá al punto inicial de líder.Que grande Bernanke, menudo estratega.Toda la liquidez que inunda medio mundo va a levantar EEUU,cuanto peor sea la percepción de los países de categoría medio-baja mayor sera la de eeuu.No lo dudéis a ellos les da igual, como si medio planeta se va al madmax, tienen las empresas mas competitivas a nivel global y son independientes energéticamente,vaya trolleada nos han metido.Encima sabéis lo mas divertido?Cuanto mas fuerte sea este movimiento mas poderosas se volverán las empresas usanas,no nos olvidemos que estan sentadas en un mar de liquidez que va a revalorizarse


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya jugada maestra, ahora si que lo veo claro
> 
> La Fed seguirá retirando los estímulos: inyectará 10.000 millones menos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Todo el dinero que la Fed va a dejar de inyectar en EEUU sera reemplazado por todos los capitales que van a salir huyendo de los países emergentes (aunque la bolsa caiga si esto sucede el dolar va a revalorizarse), justo en el precipitó van a dar un paso hacia atras.Los emergentes se resetearan y USA volverá al punto inicial de líder.Que grande Bernanke, menudo estratega.Toda la liquidez que inunda medio mundo va a levantar EEUU,cuanto peor sea la percepción de los países de categoría medio-baja mayor sera la de eeuu.No lo dudéis a ellos les da igual, como si medio planeta se va al madmax, tienen las empresas mas competitivas a nivel global y son independientes energéticamente,vaya trolleada nos han metido.Encima sabéis lo mas divertido?Cuanto mas fuerte sea este movimiento mas poderosas se volverán las empresas usanas,no nos olvidemos que estan sentadas en un mar de liquidez que va a revalorizarse



Siempre se ha dicho que en caso de quiebra financiera, puedes hacer la guerra hacia afuera (impresora) o hacia adentro (recortando).
USA puede hacerla hacia afuera porque tiene los portaviones.


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Mi apuesta para Santander
> 
> En Investing.com
> Earnings Calendar - Investing.com
> ...




Me autocito y tal: )))
Banco Santander obtuvo en 2013 un beneficio de 4.370 millones, un 90% más que en 2012.
Latinoamérica aporta el 47% al beneficio del Grupo (Brasil 23%, México 10% y Chile 6%); Europa el 43% (Reino Unido 17%, España 7%, Alemania y Polonia un 6% cada uno), y Estados Unidos, el 10%. 

La mora en España ascendió al 7,49% frente al 6,4% de septiembre

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={a4809a0b-10c0-48f0-a2a3-254e800a32ca}


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya jugada maestra, ahora si que lo veo claro
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...estimulos-inyectara-10000-millones-menos.html
> 
> Todo el dinero que la Fed va a dejar de inyectar en EEUU sera reemplazado por todos los capitales que van a salir huyendo de los países emergentes (aunque la bolsa caiga si esto sucede el dolar va a revalorizarse), justo en el precipitó van a dar un paso hacia atras.Los emergentes se resetearan y USA volverá al punto inicial de líder.Que grande Bernanke, menudo estratega.Toda la liquidez que inunda medio mundo va a levantar EEUU,cuanto peor sea la percepción de los países de categoría medio-baja mayor sera la de eeuu.No lo dudéis a ellos les da igual, como si medio planeta se va al madmax, tienen las empresas mas competitivas a nivel global y son independientes energéticamente,vaya trolleada nos han metido.Encima sabéis lo mas divertido?Cuanto mas fuerte sea este movimiento mas poderosas se volverán las empresas usanas,no nos olvidemos que estan sentadas en un mar de liquidez que va a revalorizarse




Si, venden divisa emergente a cambio de dólares,¿ para comprar que? Deuda sobrevalorada? Acciones sobrevaloradas? Inmobiliario ::? 

Ahora, ese dinero podría usarse para recuperar industria en USA, pero eso no se hace de la noche a la mañana.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

Como vqn esos futuros?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Como vqn esos futuros?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



verdes


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Buenos días.

Futuros planos, la prima de riesgo subiendo ligeramente y resultados del Santander buenos, pero no tanto como se esperaba.

El día plantea batalla.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

japon en 15.000 exactos
-2,4% creo


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, venden divisa emergente a cambio de dólares,¿ para comprar que? Deuda sobrevalorada? Acciones sobrevaloradas? Inmobiliario ::?
> 
> Ahora, ese dinero podría usarse para recuperar industria en USA, pero eso no se hace de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Por eso van a quitar los estimulos poco a poco,Bernanke sabia mas que los ratones colorados,estaban esperando el momento perfecto (brasil,turkia,argentina,venezuela...).Janus acerto de pleno con su teoria....y porque una imagen vale mas que mil palabras mirar las divisas de paises "emergentes" frente al dolar

Ver archivo adjunto 61816


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ene 2014)

Popular como viene? Habrá hostión con la venta de los bonos? O serán 4 gatos los que decidan vender justo hoy a la apertura?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

pop -4% en apertura. recuoerando


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ene 2014)

Bueno, no ha sido para tanto, de momento. Tenía gran incógnita sobre un posible pánico vendedor a primera hora. De hecho Carlos María era bastante negativo en su blog ayer, pretendiendo pescar POP sobre los 4.55-4.65...


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Amanecer rojo. El HIVEI buscando suelo ... los 9840-50 podrían servir

Spanish GDP YoY -0,1% ... 
El Producto Interior Bruto registra una variación trimestral del 0,3% en el cuarto trimestre de 2013. La variación en volumen del PIB en el año 2013 es del -1,2%, según el primer avance del INE

Sólo Facebook me da alegrías, a ver si a las 3.30 puedo deshacer la entrada de ayer y me llevo un rico 10% en horas ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: ... Montoro, te esty preparando el sobre y tal


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno, no ha sido para tanto, de momento. Tenía gran incógnita sobre un posible pánico vendedor a primera hora. De hecho Carlos María era bastante negativo en su blog ayer, pretendiendo pescar POP sobre los 4.55-4.65...



pero no para hoy. será para la semana que viene o más tarde


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

Nos queda un poco de probar la elasticidad de los esfínter. Así que es posible que el POP tenga un buen guanazo, multiplicando el movimiento del IBEX, luego aparecerá Pocoyó.


----------



## moisty70 (30 Ene 2014)

que pasa con solaria?


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nos queda un poco de probar la elasticidad de los esfínter. Así que es posible que el POP tenga un buen guanazo, multiplicando el movimiento del IBEX, luego aparecerá Pocoyó.



ya tenemos los esfinter de goma... y yo cargado de matildes y santanderes


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

http://www.ine.es/prensa/cntr0413a.pdf


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ya tenemos los esfinter de goma... y yo cargado de matildes y santanderes



idem ... y unas pocas DIA para desengrasar ... :S:S:S

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 09:13 ----------




FranR dijo:


> http://www.ine.es/prensa/cntr0413a.pdf



La gráfica buena la ponen la última y tal ... que pillos.
5 años van ya ... ... ... :8::8::8:

añado PIB de 2008 +0,9%, 2007 +3,5% y 2006 +4,1% ... ... para que completen la gráfica


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Yo creo que voy a esperar a cargar. Me da la sensación de que con los datos macro que hay todavía nos queda guano del bueno por delante.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

Como no entrada desastrosa ayer en SAB, fallo garrafal gacelo, me pudo el ansia, el ver que la había cagado con el stop y demás... total que de momento perdiendo... ainsss


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

El 25% de mi cartera llevo con San también.

Dentro del balance hay que ver algo muy positivo, hay algo más de 1000M de plusvalías que quedan para contabilizar en el primer trimestre de este año yaque se produjeron en el mes de enero. 
Ayer Benito&Manolo compraron santanderes a inflarse, no descarto que a medida que pase el día mejore la cosa. El primogénito de Botín no creo que se equivoque con la empresa de su padre.



> as plusvalías obtenidas con la salida a Bolsa de Santander Consumer USA (740 millones de euros netos) y con la venta del 85% de Altamira Asset Management (385 millones de euros netos) se incorporarán a las cuentas de 2014 y se destinarán a reforzar el balance.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

hoy muchos hacen mínimos, así que si USA hace buena apertura, cargaré un poco.

gas y a acx hoy deberían ser defensivos

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 02:20 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Como no entrada desastrosa ayer en SAB, fallo garrafal gacelo, me pudo el ansia, el ver que la había cagado con el stop y demás... total que de momento perdiendo... ainsss



si ej queeeeee

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 02:24 ----------

Prisa "concede" más tiempo a cinco grupos para pujar por Digital+


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> http://www.ine.es/prensa/cntr0413a.pdf



Neolenguaje deluxe!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Neolenguaje deluxe!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ya te digo.



> Por agregación temporal de los cuatro trimestres, *el crecimiento real* del PIB en el conjunto del año 2013 se estima en un –1,2%.



Entonces no tengo que preocuparme, el 8%que voy palmando en el San es *crecimiento real* de mi cartera ::


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

En 2013, el 53% del beneficio procede de mercados en desarrollo (Latinoamérica y Polonia) y el 47% de mercados maduros. Latinoamérica aportó el 47% al beneficio del grupo (Brasil, el 23%, México, el 10% y Chile, el 6%); Europa, el 43% (Reino Unido, el 17%, España, el 7%, y Alemania y Polonia, el 6% cada uno) y Estados Unidos, el 10%.

En concreto, el beneficio atribuido de la entidad en el mercado español alcanzó 478 millones de euros, un 45% menos, con una mejora de tendencia en los ingresos.

El banco ha destacado que en los cinco años de crisis ha realizado un "enorme esfuerzo" en provisiones, con dotaciones de 65.000 millones de euros, y capitalización, con un aumento del core capital de 18.400 millones de euros o 4,13 puntos porcentuales, hasta alcanzar un core capital Basilea II del 11,7%.

El banco ha resaltado que este esfuerzo se ha hecho a la vez que se ha mantenido la retribución al accionista en 0,6 euros por acción durante estos años de crisis, lo que equivale a una retribución de 28.100 millones de euros.

Así, el retorno total para el accionista, medido por la evolución de la acción más el dividendo, ha sido del 43,5% desde el cierre de 2008 hasta fin de 2013, que compara con un 17,4% de la media del índice de bancos europeos.

Tras realizar provisiones de 10.800 millones y otras dotaciones por 1.800 millones, el beneficio antes de impuestos ascendió a 7.300 millones, de los que 1.850 millones se destinaron al pago de impuestos y otros mil millones correspondieron a accionistas minoritarios que el banco tiene en algunas unidades (Brasil, México, Chile y Polonia, principalmente), de tal manera que el *beneficio atribuido se situó en los 4.370 millones mencionados, casi el doble de lo obtenido en 2012.*

CON UNA MORA DEL 5,64%

La tasa de mora del grupo se situó en el 5,64%, lo que supone 1,10 puntos más que hace un año. La mora baja o se estabiliza en siete de los diez mercados del grupo. En España subió 3,65 puntos porcentuales, hasta el 7,49%, afectada por la reclasificación de las hipotecas con moratoria y la caída del crédito.

*La cuenta de resultados de 2013 de la entidad cántabra refleja unos ingresos de 40.000 millones de euros (-2%), con unos costes de 20.000 millones (+5%), de manera que el margen neto asciende a 20.000 millones de euros (-8% en euros constantes).*

Por último, las *dotaciones para insolvencias, el tercer factor clave de la cuenta, se situaron en 2.402 millones, el importe más bajo de los últimos ocho trimestres.* El coste del crédito, medido por lo que pesan dichas provisiones sobre la inversión crediticia bruta, se situó en el 1,53%, el importe más bajo desde el primer trimestre de 2012 y lejos del máximo alcanzado en el último trimestre de 2012, cuando se situó en el 2,38%.

*En 2013 se registraron plusvalías por importe de 939 millones de euros *netos de impuestos, procedentes de las alianzas en seguros España, con Aegon, y gestión de activos, con Warburg Pincus y General Atlantic, que han generado resultados de 270 millones y 669 millones, respectivamente.

Estas plusvalías se han provisionado íntegramente, destinadas a cubrir los costes de las integraciones en España y en Polonia, así como a reforzar balance y amortizar fondos de comercio.

En cambio, según ha explicado la entidad, las plusvalías obtenidas con la salida a Bolsa de Santander Consumer USA (740 millones de euros netos) y con la venta del 85% de Altamira Asset Management (385 millones de euros netos) se incorporarán a las cuentas de 2014 y se destinarán a reforzar el balance.








a mí no me parecen excelentes, reduce negocio y un 25% de Bº es por extraordinarios, y eso que es el trimestre que menos dota!


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ene 2014)

Una duda fiscal rápida sobre calculos de plusvalías:

- Compro 250 acciones XXX en broker A, con 10€ de comisión en junio
- Compro otras 125 acciones de XXX en broker B, con 6€ de comisión en octubre
- Vendo 125 en broker B, con 7€ de comisión en noviembre
- Aplicando regla FIFO

Las plusvalías de la venta en broker B, serían de 125 de las compradas previamente en el broker A, con lo que las calcularía:

(Cantidad en € vendida - comisiones venta broker B) - (Cantidad en € comprada + comisiones compra broker A)

O dicho de otra forma:

*(Precio actual - Precio junio) * 125 - Comisiones compra broker A - comisiones de venta broker B*

Hasta aquí creo que bien, pero corregidme si se me ha ido algún signo.

Ahora bien: las comisiones de compra del broker A fueron para 250 acciones compradas, no para 125. Y aquí está la duda entonces: *¿Tengo que contar solo el 50% de las comisiones de compra en el broker A?*

Yo entiendo que es lo correcto, pues si no estaría compensando plusvalías por 2 veces el valor de la comision de compra en A. Que ya sé que ningún funcionario se aburre tanto como para mirar ese nivel de detalle en la declaración, pero bueno, eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Prima de riesgo mejorando, futuros USA subiendo
aguantad compañeros, aguantad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya te digo.
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces no tengo que preocuparme, el 8%que voy palmando en el San es *crecimiento real* de mi cartera ::



Sin problema tono, everything is gonna be all right...

Y lo de aportación menos negativa?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## decloban (30 Ene 2014)

El viernes pasado pregunte por Barón de Ley para esta semana (no entre) y parece que lo esta haciendo bien.

Y como curiosidad ayer leí que China ya es el país con mayor consumo de vino tinto y aunque el articulo es de 2012 parece que BDL este bien posicionado en China.

La importancia de que chinos y alemanes brinden con Rioja - Libre Mercado


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> El viernes pasado pregunte por Barón de Ley para esta semana (no entre) y parece que lo esta haciendo bien.
> 
> Y como curiosidad ayer leí que China ya es el país con mayor consumo de vino tinto y aunque el articulo es de 2012 parece que BDL este bien posicionado en China.
> 
> La importancia de que chinos y alemanes brinden con Rioja - Libre Mercado



A mi me parece que a pesar de todo lo que ha subido sigue muy barata, el motivo es que ademas de los 30 mill que tienen en caja cuentan con otros 122 mill invertidos en renta fija, en realidad esta a per 7-8


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Como DIA siga haciendo el gamba, pierde los 6 y se va a 5,8x (ahora igual fue bueno no etnrar por un céntimo)
y TEF los 11 a corto plazo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Ene 2014)

A este nivel de Ibex, TEF tendría que andar por los 12,80 y esta en 11,36... que es mas probable, que telefónica suba y se ponga a nivel del IBEX o que el IBEX baje para ponerse a nivel de TEF ? Siendo TEF tradicionalmente una de las locomotoras del IBEX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

Indra es una de las acciones que parece que tiene potencial.
Que opinais?


----------



## decloban (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me parece que a pesar de todo lo que ha subido sigue muy barata, el motivo es que ademas de los 30 mill que tienen en caja cuentan con otros 122 mill invertidos en renta fija, en realidad esta a per 7-8



Y lo mas importante por AT sigue tendencia alcista 

No es un sector que me guste mucho y tampoco es un valor en el que esperar revalorizaciones de 3 dígitos a 1 año vista pero me esta haciendo tilin. Dependiendo de como cierre la semana si me sigue dando señal de entrada igual me animo y entro el lunes a mercado en apertura.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 10:00 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Indra es una de las acciones que parece que tiene potencial.
> Que opinais?



Todos los valores de los que ha salido Bankia tienen "potencial"


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

alemania -0,7%
francia -0,7%
ralph -0,1%


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Futuros usanos haciendo el vuelo gallinacio otra vez. 
This is the end!


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

Probando largo ibex. Entrada en mínimos de hoy. SP en 17000

Y SL pegadito a mi culo. Para protegerlo de Pandoro mas que nada


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Buenos días..... Súbanme esas bkt.... Más todavía, si.... Que hay que compensar las Putas San...... Puto botas, siempre jodiendo..... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alemania -0,7%
> francia -0,7%
> ralph -0,1%



Psssst...chavala, el Trolibex marca el camino, y pobre del que le lleve la contraria.

(Salvo cuando está troleando y barriendo, pero eso es lo que ha hecho al principio con el -120). EDIT: Creo. Mi teoría. Mis 2 céntimos vaya.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 10:52 ----------

Por cierto, FranR. Esto como barrida a los 9800 te convence o no?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

aún vamos a tener otra mejor :d


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Que negativismo.... No molais nada.... Amonoh parriba coño!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

Yo voy a esperar al PIB usano y luego ya veo que hago en indices
De momento veo posibilidades en el lado corto del EurUsd o GbpUsd. 

Sorprendentemente muchas veces en bolsa se gana dinero no haciendo nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Que negativismo.... No molais nada.... Amonoh parriba coño!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Diga usted que si... +100 pips en mi larguito.


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Una duda fiscal rápida sobre calculos de plusvalías:
> 
> - Compro 250 acciones XXX en broker A, con 10€ de comisión en junio
> - Compro otras 125 acciones de XXX en broker B, con 6€ de comisión en octubre
> ...



El método FIFO se aplica en valores que no puedan identificarse.
Si las compras en distintos brokers, la diferencia es Venta B - Compra B (Comisiones incluidas)
Sigues teniendo las del A en tu cartera.


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

Venga, ya estamos en verde.

Un toque al 10000 que me quite los largos mas las comisiones y que despues haga lo que le de la gana


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Venga, ya estamos en verde.
> 
> Un toque al 10000 que me quite los largos mas las comisiones y que despues haga lo que le de la gana



con Europa rojo, es complicado

y los bancos hoy no ayudan


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Empujad que perdemos el verde


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

Quiero esos 10.000 y los quiero hoy.
Cohone ya.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

dia y prosegur que no despegan

no tiene que estar entrando nadie


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quiero esos 10.000 y los quiero hoy.
> Cohone ya.



A poco que USA abra en positivo, los veremos... creo


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> A poco que USA abra en positivo, los veremos... creo



de momento ahora toca una pequeña bajadita hasta la hora de comer


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> A poco que USA abra en positivo, los veremos... creo



Hoy los malos vientos soplan de Europa. Paro, crecimiento, exportaciones, etc
Así no se puede.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 11:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> de momento ahora toca una pequeña bajadita hasta la hora de comer



eso es que se van a tomar el cafelito


----------



## Thaiel (30 Ene 2014)

Ane y Decloban...en Deoleo está la cosa rarita.

Morgan ha vendido 500.000 acciones hoy, ya no está sólo MGV dando cera. 

A ver qué se traman!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Empujad que perdemos el verde



Y yo que juraria que estan tirando ::)


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y yo que juraria que estan tirando ::)



es un pushback


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El método FIFO se aplica en valores que no puedan identificarse.
> Si las compras en distintos brokers, la diferencia es Venta B - Compra B (Comisiones incluidas)
> Sigues teniendo las del A en tu cartera.



¿Qué quiere decir valores que no puedan identificarse?

Puede tener lógica liquidarlo así, pero ahora lo preguntaré de otra forma:

Tienes 1000 acciones. Vendes 500. Luego vendes otras 500. ¿Aquí si pones la mitad de la comisión de compra para cada una de las ventas, o no?

¿Y si compras 500, otras 500, y luego vendes 1000? ¿Cuentas ambas?


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Hay que posicionarse en activos expuestos a USA y UK,dejo algunas opciones

A-excelente negocio
B-Buen precio

USA

Direct TV (A)
Philip Morris (A)
Willis (A)
Lorillard (A)

UK

Morrison (B)
Imperial tobacco (A,B)
Tesco (B)

Para España tenemos

Baron de ley (sin deuda y con casi 160 mill prácticamente de liquidez) (A,B)
Altia (A)
Telefonica (Aunque se tiren varios años sin crecer por debajo de 11,5 el riesgo es muy bajo) (B)
CAF (A)

Francia

Christian Dior (Negocio excelente con unos nieveles de deuda muy bajos) (A,B)
Guillin (A,B)
Danone (A)

Alemania

Henkel (A)
Adidas (A)
BMW Pref (A,B)

Portugal

Corticeira (A,B)
Semapa (A,B)


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Yo te dejo otras 3 Ponzi: Ferrovial, Iberdrola y SAN

Por cierto, te he hecho una consulta en este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagar-dinero-publico-propia-liposuccion.html


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Ane y Decloban...en Deoleo está la cosa rarita.
> 
> Morgan ha vendido 500.000 acciones hoy, ya no está sólo MGV dando cera.
> 
> A ver qué se traman!!





hoy tocaba mínimo de ciclo... de momento cumple

otra cosa es que pierda 0,465 que es soporte


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo te dejo otras 3 Ponzi: Ferrovial, Iberdrola y SAN
> 
> Por cierto, te he hecho una consulta en este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagar-dinero-publico-propia-liposuccion.html



Con san te la vas a pegar y si los "emergentes" empiezan a contraerse como parece que va a pasar seguramente ibe en Brasil tambien lo va a notar , aunque mucho menos porque no esta cotizando a multiplos exigentes.
Todas las empresas que he mencionado en general en un % muy alto son negocios globales de alta calidad con muy poca deuda o con posiciones netas de caja.
Añadiría otra mas para los mas arriesgados (como mucho 10% de la cartera)

Imtech


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo te dejo otras 3 Ponzi: Ferrovial, Iberdrola y SAN
> 
> Por cierto, te he hecho una consulta en este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagar-dinero-publico-propia-liposuccion.html



Diossssss.
¿Esto es real? 
Qué país...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

CAF está en Am.Latina. es un riesgo también


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay que posicionarse en activos expuestos a USA y UK,dejo algunas opciones
> 
> A-excelente negocio
> B-Buen precio
> ...




Veo que ya no tienes en cuenta a Royal Imtech. ¿Ha cambiado tu visión de ella?

Edito: vale ahora veo tu siguiente mensaje


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con san te la vas a pegar y si los "emergentes" empiezan a contraerse como parece que va a pasar seguramente ibe en Brasil tambien lo va a notar , aunque mucho menos porque no esta cotizando a multiplos exigentes.
> Todas las empresas que he mencionado en general en un % muy alto son negocios globales de alta calidad con muy poca deuda o con posiciones netas de caja.
> Añadiría otra mas para los mas arriesgados (como mucho 10% de la cartera)
> 
> Imtech



Con San ya me la he pegado. Queda esperar a los resultados del 1T de este año o a que mañana los resultados de otros bancos sean peores y el dinero se venga para el Botines. Paciencia.
De cualquier manera su balance ha sido bueno, 4300M en el 2013 no son para que la castigue más el mercado.
Ferrovial hoy está sufriendo, pero la pasta se la saca de los aeropuertos en UK y las autopistas en USA y Canadá.
Iber es el mayor productor en USA de enrgía eólica, una pequeña revalorización del dólar y se infla a ganar pasta.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 12:19 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Diossssss.
> ¿Esto es real?
> Qué país...



Sí hija, sí
dan ganas de meterse de polizón en las maletas de Janus y no volver más


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Los retarded GASyTEF tirando del ibex a estas horas, o manteniendo


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los retarded GASyTEF tirando del ibex a estas horas, o manteniendo



y SAN que no sé por qué, pero me da que va a empezar a tirar fuerte
(sensaciones que me llegan de Raticulín)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

Chinito, sdf y szu en caida libre desde hace dias y las e.on aguantando hoy


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

Buenos telefonicos dias,

la gloriosa matilde vale por lo menos 12 merkels ahora mismo, en este segundo, no esperen a ver los maravillosos resultados del dia 27, porque ya sera tarde cuando cotice a 13 merkels. Matildeeeee, Matildeeeee. 0,3 merkels beneficio por accion en el utlimo trimestre, es que lo estoy viendo en sueños.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Veo que ya no tienes en cuenta a Royal Imtech. ¿Ha cambiado tu visión de ella?
> 
> Edito: vale ahora veo tu siguiente mensaje



Imtech es una apuesta arriesgada, si sale bien sera como un cohete (x2-x3) pero tambien existe el riesgo de que todo no salga según lo planeado

CLEAR MEDIA LTD (100:Hong Kong Stock Exchange): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Otra mas para el listado

Anuncios en Hong kong, sus cuentas van como un tiro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Chinito, sdf y szu en caida libre desde hace dias y las e.on aguantando hoy



Asi es. :

SZU esta en un territorio que se juega el partido. Yo confio en ella, por debajo de los 17 euros ya no confio en ella.

SDF viene subiendo mucho, esta en correccion, si bien es cierto que casi la mitad de las que llevaba las solte a precios sensiblemente superiores a lo que cotiza ahora, no estoy tentado de entrar, si bajaran hasta la zona de 20 euros entraria de nuevo con todo.

E.on es una maravilla de compañia, y ya si logran vender electricidad ganando dinero no le diga nada. ::

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 12:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Hay que posicionarse en activos expuestos a USA y UK,dejo algunas opciones
> 
> A-excelente negocio
> B-Buen precio
> ...



Pongame esas 3 alemanas y danone un 20% mas baraticas y las compro enteras.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 12:34 ----------

La que ha caido casi ese 20% ha sido SAP. Lastima de IBM en cartera pero esas SAP...


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, estoy leyendo tu lista: I'm crying de la puta risa.

Es la cartera ideal para un lonchafinista. 

Bertok se tiene que estar cortando las venas a mordiscos con tanto tabaco, alcohol y marcas de lujo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, estoy leyendo tu lista: I'm crying de la puta risa.
> 
> Es la cartera ideal para un lonchafinista.
> 
> Bertok se tiene que estar cortando las venas a mordiscos con tanto tabaco, alcohol y marcas de lujo.



Bueno, adidas es bastante acrilico .


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno, adidas es bastante acrilico .



_Christian Dior (Negocio excelente con unos nieveles de deuda muy bajos) (A,B)_

y ya si le pone BBB (bueno, bonito y barato) me tiro de un puente :XX:


----------



## decloban (30 Ene 2014)

Empiezan los movimientos con Deoleo, el fondo Fidelity parece que se ha hecho con el 1% de OLE.













http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={2eae1e6a-08ae-43e6-a028-25d31db73735}

Y parece que se repiten los mismo actores que en el pasado 

UBS y Fidelity ganan posiciones en IAG al adquirir parte del 12% que tenía Bankia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

A la vista de los cuadritos estos...
Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard

el pelotazo en e.on esta ahi si hacen las cosas bien. Me refiero a un x2.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, estoy leyendo tu lista: I'm crying de la puta risa.
> 
> Es la cartera ideal para un lonchafinista.
> 
> Bertok se tiene que estar cortando las venas a mordiscos con tanto tabaco, alcohol y marcas de lujo.



Es lo que tienen los buenos negocios,venden al precio que les da la gana.Mete clear media,contablemente estan muy bien.Y cerveceras calsberg,me gusta tb heineken pero se han endeudado un poco mas de la cuenta.Tb me gusta mucho diageo aunq es muy dificil pillarla a precio.En bebidas alcoholicas la mas barata es baron de ley por todo el efectivo que tienen encima


----------



## Thaiel (30 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Empiezan los movimientos con Deoleo, el fondo Fidelity parece que se ha hecho con el 1% de OLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero de momento....Morgan y MGV parándola!!.


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Los de R4 muy sintéticos con sus análisis técnicos:

DIA 5,92- 5,97€ ... pero por técnico poco margen más a la baja para no desestructurar la fuerte tendencia alcista


----------



## Chila (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay que posicionarse en activos expuestos a USA y UK,dejo algunas opciones
> 
> A-excelente negocio
> B-Buen precio
> ...



Muchas gracias Ponzi.
Tomo nota, aunque semapa o BMW ya las tenía en el punto de mira.
Aunque como dices, hay que refugiarse en USD, parece lo más razonable en estos momentos.

Y nadie me va a hablar de Lets Gowex. Siguen subiendo las tías como si no hubiese techo.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Muchas gracias Ponzi.
> Tomo nota, aunque semapa o BMW ya las tenía en el punto de mira.
> Aunque como dices, hay que refugiarse en USD, parece lo más razonable en estos momentos.
> 
> Y nadie me va a hablar de Lets Gowex. Siguen subiendo las tías como si no hubiese techo.



Los de metag las llevan y segun comentaban estimaban su precio entre 15-20


----------



## decloban (30 Ene 2014)

El sector automovilístico europeo es alcista y con fuerza, de todos los valores los alemanes son muy golosos para entrar a medio plazo.


----------



## Xiux (30 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A la vista de los cuadritos estos...
> Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard
> 
> el pelotazo en e.on esta ahi si hacen las cosas bien. Me refiero a un x2.



puede, pero con mucha paciencia :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Los de R4 muy sintéticos con sus análisis técnicos:
> 
> DIA 5,92- 5,97€ ... pero por técnico poco margen más a la baja para no desestructurar la fuerte tendencia alcista



www.estovaparribasiempreportécnico.com :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Lo hacéis vosotros o lo hago yo....







::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo hacéis vosotros o lo hago yo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El oso es paciente. Espera. Acecha. Estudia cuando atacar para causar el máximo dolor.::


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Muchas gracias Ponzi.
> Tomo nota, aunque semapa o BMW ya las tenía en el punto de mira.
> Aunque como dices, hay que refugiarse en USD, parece lo más razonable en estos momentos.
> 
> Y nadie me va a hablar de Lets Gowex. Siguen subiendo las tías como si no hubiese techo.



Gowex, Go ... well. Sin fin.


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> lo hacéis vosotros o lo hago yo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vamos coño!!


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Vamos Ibex, anímate, a por los 10.000!!






















Y el que más me gusta, me vuelve loco







Y vale ya, que este es un hilo de bolsa


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Qué quiere decir valores que no puedan identificarse?
> 
> Puede tener lógica liquidarlo así, pero ahora lo preguntaré de otra forma:
> 
> ...



Imaginate que cada vez que compras vas echando a un saco las acciones, si metes mil y sacas quinientas del mismo saco (acciones homogeneas, que dice hacienda), no puedes identificar cuales, tienes que hacer una estimación para calcular el beneficio/pérdida. Hacienda dice, las más antiguas (FIFO).

Pero si metes quinientas en un saco y otras quinientas en una caja, puedes vender las de la caja, aunque seas más modernas, y justificar al inspector que no has tocado las del saco (aunque sean más antiguas)

A hacienda le tienes que pagar por el resultado de la venta menos el coste de compra, y en ese cálculo tienes que incluir las comisiones, cánones, etc. (incluido el tipo de cambio si son dólores por ejemplo):
Si compras mil acciones a un euro y pagas 10 euros de comisión, cada acción te cuesta 1,01 euro (igual con la venta pero restando al valor de venta). 
La cuentalavieja de toda la vida.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2014)

pero que cansinos


----------



## Chila (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos Ibex, anímate, a por los 10.000!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero el 2º...:baba:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo prefiero el 2º...:baba:



Mi preferencia es más que nada porque la veo "más limpita", no una profesional del calentamiento como las otras....más inocente, apostaría que virgeninocho:


----------



## Xiux (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos Ibex, anímate, a por los 10.000!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Namreir (30 Ene 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

Como ha bajado el nivel del hilo...2 y 3 son la misma, mi amiga Kate.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


>



Esa pin-up del HVEI.
Vamos Kate *UP*ton !!!


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Namreir, eso en spoiler y con warning
último aviso.







Vaya mañana de mierrrrrrrrrrrda
Buen provecho señores.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

ojo que el ibex empieza a sufrir una erección......gracias Kate


----------



## Roninn (30 Ene 2014)

Caballeros, please no quoteen varias veces los posts cargados de gifs que le funden el movil a más de uno.

Lindas pics por sierto.

Edit. Kate Upton tiene bastante culpa del siemprealcismo reinante. LLeva siendo portada anual de Sports Illustrated 2 años consecutivos y hay un estudio con la correlación de las portadas de esa revista. Cuando toca jamelga yanki, SP parriba ::


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2014)

Magnífica Kate. Como se nota que a Pepón le molas. Los que van largos pueden pasar a agradecérselo como y cuando gusten XD


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2014)

objetivo el central de bollinger en aprox 10150 luego segundo tramo hasta 9300-9400 ahi dejo mi prediccion :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 14:52 ----------

que el xd sea con todos hermano krim :Baile: pero primero pide perdon por el retraso :no:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

Bueno ya estoy en equity con mi chapucera entrada de ayer, ahora a recuperar lo perdido vamoooossss!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2014)

siemprebajistas , salid ratitas  

es solo un rebote entre dos tramos bajistas , 10550-9700 y 10150-9400


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2014)

Pues para mí está siendo mucho peor dia que ayer; no hay manera de que le den una alegría a uno :ouch:

Me vuelvo a mi escondrijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2014)

si los dos tramos son totalmente simetricos , incluso podriamos alcanzar los 10250 , pero ya no queda tiempo , el pico del rebote lo veremos hoy o mañana luego se iniciara el segundo tramo bajista ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

Yo hace un rato que voy largo pero todavía queda el dato de vivienda usana. Si sale OK peponian será mi amigo.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

Oh yeah +170 pips.
Me va a gustar la Kate esa hasta a mi...


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Oh yeah +170 pips.
> Me va a gustar la Kate esa hasta a mi...



Es que Kate conquista lo que sea. Y total, tu novio tampoco creo que se enfade tanto ¿no?


----------



## mpbk (30 Ene 2014)

joerr estado apunto de abrirle largos al dax y me quedado quieto, que tonto.


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Voy a comer con todo en rojo y vengo y estamos en tó lo alto.
Será verdad que me he vuelto un gafe. 
O alguien me ha echado mal de ojo o ha sido por darle un thanks al jato ienso:



Tono dijo:


> y SAN que no sé por qué, pero me da que va a empezar a tirar fuerte
> (sensaciones que me llegan de Raticulín)



Empieza la máquina a tirar. Caía un 1% más que el IBEX y ya va por encima. :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (30 Ene 2014)

Y de nuevo por encima de los 10.000 o en breve, el otro dia nos paramos en seco en los 10.050.


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Las ferroviales tienen hoy el día tonto.

Paulistano mírame cuando puedas si hay posiciones asustaviejas.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las ferroviales tienen hoy el día tonto.
> 
> Paulistano mírame cuando puedas si hay posiciones asustaviejas.



Posis inclinadas ligeramente al asustaviejismo::


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Posis inclinadas ligeramente al asustaviejismo::



Cuando quieres bien que sabes expresarte con términos científicos :cook:

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 15:48 ----------

Voy a dormir la siesta, que ha sido abrir el broker y bajar el pan.

No cometáis el mismo error que yo de darle un thanks al jato, se cumple la maldición de '1 agradecimiento, 7 sesiones con Pandoro'


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Facebook, le sacamos $6,20 por acción. Salío bién la jugada.
Probamos hoy a hacer el mete-saca con los resultados de Amazon ??? 

Esta me da más miedo que FB, así que ciento volando y tal


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

Me cago en la leche... me voy a comer y casi llegamos al 10000, pero como soy un sernodeluz, tengo puesta la orden de venta de mis largos en 10000, asi que no me ha entrado. Bueno... a ver si los toca esta tarde que venda, me da la sensación de que la fuerza alcista se esta acabando y hay más que ganar en el lado corto.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

Se ha quedado el mercado atontao, ahora no sabe para donde ir. :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Ene 2014)

Me saltó el SL del larguito ibex. Ooohhh


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

Yo al final tambien me he quitado los largos en lo mismo que compré... pierdo comisiones nada mas, poca cosa para lo que podia haber sido. Fijo que ahora, sube como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Ene 2014)

vendidas 5000 Vanquias. Precio de compra 1.098, precio de venta 1.3

No está mal. Ahora deben caer las cabronas.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

Sacamos al Pocoyó ya?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sacamos al Pocoyó ya?



It is pocoyo time? 

No se si ya lo comentaste. Pero hasta donde te dice el vuelo de los pichones que nos vamos ¿10250 o más arriba?


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

Si Pocoyó es igual a subida, FranR, seguro que sale ahora, que a mi me da lo mismo. Aunque si de verdad estais interesados en subir, hacemos una colecta y pillo unos cortos, y ya vereis como sube...


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Spoiler






Namreir dijo:


>






Joder… coño… ostiasssss… un spoiler por Dios!!!


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> It is pocoyo time?
> 
> No se si ya lo comentaste. Pero hasta donde te dice el vuelo de los pichones que nos vamos ¿10250 o más arriba?



Sí, Miralo en el blog. Pero te advierto que a mi me salía casi el mismo nivel por técnico así que seguramente Fran se equivoca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Sí, Miralo en el blog. Pero te advierto que a mi me salía casi el mismo nivel por técnico así que seguramente Fran se equivoca



No si el blog es lo primero que hago en el día inocho:. Pero veo que comenta los 250 como punto de giro, pero también dijo algo de los 11K.,,,ienso:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> It is pocoyo time?
> 
> No se si ya lo comentaste. Pero hasta donde te dice el vuelo de los pichones que nos vamos ¿10250 o más arriba?



Lo que puse en el blog y esta mañana. Primero pruebas de dilatación de esfínter, hasta el nivel relevante y luego pocoyó. 

El freno de la subida ha sido el techo del CP. Hoy los niveles funcionando a tope. 210 puntos de Ibex de regalo.

Ahora mismo 170 desde el nivel de entrada.

Primer nivel de giro 10058 ...en ese punto veremos si se cumple esta onda o no.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 16:53 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No si el blog es lo primero que hago en el día inocho:. Pero veo que comenta los 250 como punto de giro, pero también dijo algo de los 11K.,,,ienso:



Esos 11 miles coincidirían con los máximos anuales en el escenario propuesto...


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

Alguien me manda por mp el blog?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Alguien me manda por mp el blog?



En la firma de fran coño, en la firma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ouch::ouch::ouch: ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Ene 2014)

Si alguien os pidiese consejo sobre donde invertir 20.000 euros en 4 valores del ibex a corto-medio, a donde meteriais cada una de los 5000 euros que componen cada parte?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

Minuto y resultado jose francisco.

Vamos a ver como acaba esto hoy.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 17:04 ----------

abertis, almirall, telefonica e inditex.

Aunque la respuesta mas troleante seria todo telefonica.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En la firma de fran coño, en la firma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ouch::ouch::ouch: ::



Cohone que las tengo deshabilitadas que en el curro no se pueden tener que pegan un cante de la ostia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

BOLSA IF

Acabo de entrar y ni una misera referencia a los 15 leuros de matildolandia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2014)

Ok, como la tiene en la firma, no le importará que la pegue aqui:


BOLSA IF


chinazo, borra tu post a la de ya!!! :: :: :: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BOLSA IF
> 
> Acabo de entrar y ni una misera referencia a los 15 leuros de matildolandia.



Matilde a muy corto: Compra fuerte :: y neutral a medio largo. Tiene un techo ahí por máximos de finales de enero que le va a costar.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 17:12 ----------

Piratón no haga mucha publicidad, que ha sido poner el enlace y meterse 25 en 10 segundos!!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Take a look to this one!
PRAN Prana Biotechnology Limited ADR XNASRAN Stock Quote Price News
It's going to get really hot this year folks!


----------



## Topongo (30 Ene 2014)

http://www.gaybachelorblog.com/" is categorized as "Pornography"
Acess Denied
Bloqueado por el mismo proxy que yo controlo ::


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Ene 2014)

Bañuelooooooooos cabrón espérame!!!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Take a look to this one!
> PRAN Prana Biotechnology Limited ADR XNASRAN Stock Quote Price News
> It's going to get really hot this year folks!



Ah... estoy dentro a $10.64 desde hoy pispo!


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que puse en el blog y esta mañana. Primero pruebas de dilatación de esfínter, hasta el nivel relevante y luego pocoyó.
> 
> El freno de la subida ha sido el techo del CP. Hoy los niveles funcionando a tope. 210 puntos de Ibex de regalo.
> 
> ...



No termino yo de ver el 10058, esta el mercado sin fuerza y no me extrañaria nada pegar un reversal antes del cierre y cerrar en rojo... y ya mañana seguir cayendo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien más sigue en TESLA? La madre que la parió, parece Gamesa.


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si alguien os pidiese consejo sobre donde invertir 20.000 euros en 4 valores del ibex a corto-medio, a donde meteriais cada una de los 5000 euros que componen cada parte?



Enagas, Amadeus, Técnicas Reunidas y Mediaset ... 8:8:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, como la tiene en la firma, no le importará que la pegue aqui:
> 
> 
> BOLSA IF
> ...



Desenfunda mas rapido la siguiente vez:







No estaria nada mal llegar a los 12,4 y esperar ahi los resultados.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si alguien os pidiese consejo sobre donde invertir 20.000 euros en 4 valores del ibex a corto-medio, a donde meteriais cada una de los 5000 euros que componen cada parte?



Repsol.
Enagas.
Indra.
Gamesa. 
:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> No termino yo de ver el 10058, esta el mercado sin fuerza y no me extrañaria nada pegar un reversal antes del cierre y cerrar en rojo... y ya mañana seguir cayendo.



Ese 10.058 lo convertimos en nivel a corto (para varias sesiones). Es verdad que nos hemos frenado en techo de CP, sin ni siquiera intentar ruptura, y eso es señal de que hoy no querían. 

Aparte tenemos un CP muy amplio, por lo que lo más normal es cerrar dentro de sus límites, muy cerca preparando la jugada para mañana.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ene 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Imaginate que cada vez que compras vas echando a un saco las acciones, si metes mil y sacas quinientas del mismo saco (acciones homogeneas, que dice hacienda), no puedes identificar cuales, tienes que hacer una estimación para calcular el beneficio/pérdida. Hacienda dice, las más antiguas (FIFO).
> 
> Pero si metes quinientas en un saco y otras quinientas en una caja, puedes vender las de la caja, aunque seas más modernas, y justificar al inspector que no has tocado las del saco (aunque sean más antiguas)
> 
> ...



Pues no tengo claro de dónde sacas eso, la verdad. Todo lo que he podido encontrar en Google apunta a que sí se aplica el criterio FIFO, salvo que la caja sea una cuenta compartida con tu mujer o cosas por el estilo. Pero si el saco y al caja están a tu nombre... la única caja es por la que te hacen pasar me temo ::


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Bañuelooooooooos cabrón espérame!!!



Ostia tú, tercer asalto a los 1.3 de los webs. A ver si esta vez se portan, y nos mandan unos cuantos centimillos más arriba.


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Ene 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Repsol.
> Enagas.
> Indra.
> Gamesa.
> :fiufiu:



Veo que coincidís en Enagás. Que le hace tan atractiva?

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 17:20 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Ese 10.058 lo convertimos en nivel a corto (para varias sesiones). Es verdad que nos hemos frenado en techo de CP, sin ni siquiera intentar ruptura, y eso es señal de que hoy no querían.
> 
> Aparte tenemos un CP muy amplio, por lo que lo más normal es cerrar dentro de sus límites, muy cerca preparando la jugada para mañana.



Crees que lo romperán?


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Veo que coincidís en Enagás. Que le hace tan atractiva?
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 17:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Veremos como queda al cierre y como dejan los niveles. Debería intentarlo en las próximas 4 sesiones. Pero lo normal en esto es fallar aunque tengas un 50% de posibilidades de acertar entre si sube o baja.


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como ha bajado el nivel del hilo...2 y 3 son la misma, mi amiga Kate.



La primera es la caña, no desentona en cualquiera de los fiestones makineros con que nos obsequiaba MR.pepinillo.

¿Ya está abierto el jilo mítico de febrerillo loco?


----------



## MattCoy (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ese 10.058 lo convertimos en nivel a corto (para varias sesiones). Es verdad que nos hemos frenado en techo de CP, sin ni siquiera intentar ruptura, y eso es señal de que hoy no querían.
> 
> Aparte tenemos un CP muy amplio, por lo que lo más normal es cerrar dentro de sus límites, muy cerca preparando la jugada para mañana.



Vale, entendido. 

Si superamos el 10058 nos podemos ir "facil" al 10254. Igual que una ruptura del 9722 nos manda minimo al 9400. Mientras estemos en ese rango, poco ha cambiado.

Más o menos es lo que yo veo tambien.


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si alguien os pidiese consejo sobre donde invertir 20.000 euros en 4 valores del ibex a corto-medio, a donde meteriais cada una de los 5000 euros que componen cada parte?



Habría que conocer su perfil inversor y los riesgos que quiere tomar. 

A tenor de su nick veo que es usted optimista, por lo tanto:

- Una carbonera usana: ANR, Walter, Arch C.
- Una tecnológica holandesa: Imtech
- Una alimentaria alemana: Südzucker
- Energías renovables española: Solaria.

Como ve, una cartera bien diversificada tanto geográficamente como en sectores productivos.


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Alguien más sigue en TESLA? La madre que la parió, parece Gamesa.



Me salí antes de ayer en 170, pensando que habría un sano rebote ....:´(


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Fuera de Santander, unos eurillos. Quizá mañana tirara un poco más, pero ciento volando y tal ...


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Fuera de Santander, unos eurillos. Quizá mañana tirara un poco más, pero ciento volando y tal ...



Sí señor, vaya sorpresa el cierre.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Habría que conocer su perfil inversor y los riesgos que quiere tomar.
> 
> A tenor de su nick veo que es usted optimista, por lo tanto:
> *
> ...



*VADE RETRO!!*


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

estamos de coña, el consejo es en base a un nick: OPTIMISTIC

(jamás daría consejo a una persona que no conozco en absoluto, entre mis conocidos nadie me lo pide porque nadie sabe que invierto en bolsa)


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> *VADE RETRO!!*



:no:

Pues yo con mis anarrosas estoy muy contentó. Que bajan? Que bajen. Si tocan los 4,xx le doblo carga. Y cuando se vaya el negro nos vamos a reír un rato

Es imposible que los usamos no tiren de algo tan barato y accesible como es su carbón. Lo tienen a paladas y se avecina tiempos duros..


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

PRAN +8.31% :Baile:
Gimme more baby!!

[YOUTUBE]nM2MkPCdOMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Ene 2014)

Estoy más quemado que otro poco.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2014)

Fran como ha sido el cierre de hoy?


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran como ha sido el cierre de hoy?



¿qué ha sido de Abner?

En USA hay fiesta hoy.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Pues yo con mis anarrosas estoy muy contentó. Que bajan? Que bajen. Si tocan los 4,xx le doblo carga. Y cuando se vaya el negro nos vamos a reír un rato
> 
> Es imposible que los usamos no tiren de algo tan barato y accesible como es su carbón. Lo tienen a paladas y se avecina tiempos duros..



Mejor invertir en formas de energía del Siglo XXI. 
Algunos ejemplos:

Canadian Solar
Clear Sign Combustion
Fuel Cell Energy
Plug Power

Ni dependes del precio de una materia prima, ni de una huelga de mineros, ni del dumping que pueda hacer china, etc. etc. etc. etc.
Además contribuyes al avance de la humanidad que eso si que es una buena inversión 8:


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy más quemado que otro poco.



Lo siento, lo dices por tus Zeltias.
por tu expresión eres otro gallego más, ya somos varios en el hilo. 
Tenemos que hacer una quedada un día. Estás invitado a la Feira do cocido si te animas a venir


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Vale, entendido.
> 
> Si superamos el 10058 nos podemos ir "facil" al 10254. Igual que una ruptura del 9722 nos manda minimo al 9400. Mientras estemos en ese rango, poco ha cambiado.
> 
> Más o menos es lo que yo veo tambien.



. 

Si, lo que pasa es que fiandome de los indicadores IF, la mayor probabilidad es arriba. Y por eso hemos apostado


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Pues yo con mis anarrosas estoy muy contentó. Que bajan? Que bajen. Si tocan los 4,xx le doblo carga. Y cuando se vaya el negro nos vamos a reír un rato
> 
> Es imposible que los usamos no tiren de algo tan barato y accesible como es su carbón. Lo tienen a paladas y se avecina tiempos duros..



Te acompañaré ... but be careful due to the nigga hates the american coal 8:


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> (jamás daría consejo a una persona que no conozco en absoluto, entre mis conocidos nadie me lo pide porque nadie sabe que invierto en bolsa)



Yo por un compañero de trabajo se entero casi todo el departamento.....por ejemplo, hoy me comento un compañero que, que hacer con una pequeña cantidad....y el consejo que le di es que comprara "latunes" para el proximo madmax, me rei como un bobalicon y despues le dije en serio que _*por españa *_comprara matildes. ::::


----------



## amago45 (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí señor, vaya sorpresa el cierre.



centimeé al final y no me fiaba de la subasta, así que me salí en 6.40
Mañana siendo último día de mes debería ser alcishhhhhhhta, por los fondos y tal, pero me da un poco repelús guardarlas más. 
Si veo que se despeja el horizonte vuelvo a entrar en banca, pero quizá no en BBVA ni Santander ... el fin de semana le damos un vuelta. :cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo por un compañero de trabajo se entero casi todo el departamento.....por ejemplo, hoy me comento un compañero que, que hacer con una pequeña cantidad....y el consejo que le di es que comprara "latunes" para el proximo madmax, me rei como un bobalicon y despues le dije en serio que _*por españa *_comprara matildes. ::::



Nadie de mi familia ni de mis amigos o compañeros de trabajo sabe que invierto en bolsa. Y mi mujer lo sabe porque se entera por el correo de donde meto nuestros escasos gananciales.

Por cierto mañana es fin de mes y me sé de uno que va a tener que comprar una lata de atún de marca blanca :fiufiu:


----------



## docjones (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo siento, lo dices por tus Zeltias.
> por tu expresión eres otro gallego más, ya somos varios en el hilo.
> Tenemos que hacer una quedada un día. Estás invitado a la Feira do cocido si te animas a venir



Otro gallego más, himbersor-sufridor que toma posiciones por estos lares.

PD: un diccionario me haría falta para descifraros!


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> .
> 
> Si, lo que pasa es que fiandome de los indicadores IF, la mayor probabilidad es arriba. Y por eso hemos apostado



que tal se han portado en cierre a estas horas se les ve muy bull?
gracias

edito erdón ya lo habia preguntado


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Lo siento, lo dices por tus Zeltias.
> por tu expresión eres otro gallego más, ya somos varios en el hilo.
> Tenemos que hacer una quedada un día. Estás invitado a la Feira do cocido si te animas a venir



Muchas gracias amigo, aunque soy madrileño.

Cuando vaya a la junta quedamos.


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo, aunque soy madrileño.
> 
> Cuando vaya a la junta quedamos.



Pues me he equivocado, la expresión ''estoy más 'tal' que outro pouco'' es muy de gallegos. 
Unos viños da terra cuando quieras.


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Siguiendo este metodo y para dejar costancia comento que a no mucho tardar veo:
> 
> 
> -Acciona a 55 euros, 14,6 % desde precio actual
> ...





Tono dijo:


> Te cito para que quede constancia...
> ...y te juego una lata de atún de marca blanca a que dos de ellas habrán caído más de un 5% a final de mes.




-Acciona perdiendo un 3,73%
-Sabadell gano un 2,55%
-Acerinox perdio un 4,15%


Tecnicamente me debe usted la lata de atun :bla::bla::XX::XX::XX::XX: aunque queda un dia de mes.
Acierto menos que el jato y eso es dificil


----------



## Mr. Brightside (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues me he equivocado, la expresión ''estoy más 'tal' que outro pouco'' es muy de gallegos.
> Unos viños da terra cuando quieras.



Si me paso por allí invito.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Nadie de mi familia ni de mis amigos o compañeros de trabajo sabe que invierto en bolsa.



De lo más inteligente que se puede hacer. El prójimo cuanto menos sepa de uno mejor. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos telefonicos dias,
> 
> la gloriosa matilde vale por lo menos 12 merkels ahora mismo, en este segundo, no esperen a ver los maravillosos resultados del dia 27, porque ya sera tarde cuando cotice a 13 merkels. Matildeeeee, Matildeeeee. 0,3 merkels beneficio por accion en el utlimo trimestre, es que lo estoy viendo en sueños.



día 27 de?

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 11:45 ----------




Thaiel dijo:


> Pero de momento....Morgan y MGV parándola!!.



Yo en la subasta he visto másd de 1 millón a 0,465

Así que ya sabéis cuál es el soporte por abajo







Mañana fin de mes, de semana y de etapa alcista? Hay que pensar en un título "emergente" para el próximo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Ene 2014)

Como en Currás en ningún sitio...



Tono dijo:


> Estás invitado a la Feira do cocido si te animas a venir


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 Ene 2014)

Arranque histórico en fondos de inversión: es el mejor mes desde marzo de 2004

Si 2013 había dejado el listón bien alto para la industria de fondos de inversión, 2014 también arranca con fuerza. De hecho, el año pasado podría definirse como un año histórico, ya que por primera vez desde 2003 la industria de fondos despidió el ejercicio con más entradas que salidas de dinero.
Y de qué manera. Entraron 23.000 millones de euros en estos productos a lo largo del ejercicio -superando los 21.000 millones de euros de suscripciones netas de 2003-, y la industria cerró con un aumento patrimonial del 25 por ciento.

Sin embargo, 2014 ha conseguido batir cualquier previsión: sólo en el mes de enero han entrado 3.313 millones de euros en fondos -a falta de un día para que acabe el mes-, según los datos de VDOS Stochastics. *Hay que remontarse hasta marzo de 2004 para igualar este dato*. Entonces, las suscripciones netas en fondos fueron de 3.712 millones de euros.

*Los motivos*
Han sido varios los factores que han propiciado este hito. En primer lugar, la famosa guerra de los depósitos ha acabado. El atractivo del que era uno de los productos de ahorro más arraigados en España -el depósito- quedó fulminado hace aproximadamente un año cuando el Banco de España (BdE) avisó al sector de no retribuir con intereses superiores al 1,75% por los plazos a un año si no querían afrontar sanciones.
...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

cómo veís entrar en miquel costas de cara a 1 semana?

SLR no tiene muy buena pinta, no?


TEF con espejo en Koncorde. Sabiendo que los últimos espejos estos días han sido para tirar aún más el valor, no sé si lanzarme o esperar


----------



## positronico (30 Ene 2014)

Vengo preguntón..

Estoy pensando una entrada en Bankinter, Telefónica o Allmiral ienso:

Y busco broker, para forex y acciones españolas en swing trading de días o semanas, con MT4 o PRT en su defecto... ¿alguién me recomienda clicktrade o interdin?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Me he puesto a leer sobre Ence y papeleras en la web, y me acabo de enterar que este fondo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...elies-relacionadas-colonias.html#post10877309


Posee mogollón de acciones de empresas españolas de las que estoy metido 

Noruega acumula 6.900 millones de euros en 68 empresas de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es


El mayor fondo soberano del mundo, el Fondo Noruego de Pensiones, ya posee el 1,25 por ciento del total de las acciones de las empresas españolas que cotizan en el mercado continuo. Tras las últimas operaciones de aumento de la participación llevadas a cabo en compañías como Indra y Ence, el fondo noruego acumula inversiones en 68 empresas cotizadas españolas que sumaban un valor de mercado al día de ayer de 6.886 millones de euros.

El Fondo de Pensiones de Noruega invierte a través de la entidad Norges Bank las ganancias que obtiene el país nórdico de sus yacimientos de petróleo. Estas inversiones, según reza en sus estatutos, deben ser efectuadas "con criterios éticos, sociales y ambientales".

Actualmente, el mayor volumen de inversión del fondo noruego en nuestro país está depositado en acciones del Banco Santander, del que posee el 2,22 por ciento, lo que supone un total de 1.300 millones en acciones. Le sigue en este ranking de exposición a valores españoles la inversión en Telefónica, cuyo 2,15 por ciento de su accionariado en manos noruegas suman 1.056 millones de euros invertidos en la compañía.

Otra entidad financiera, BBVA, es el tercer valor por el que más apuesta el fondo en nuestro país. Su 2,21 por ciento del total de acciones del banco representan un total de 955 millones de euros. Otras de las compañías españolas en las que el Fondo noruego de pensiones tiene más intereses son Inditex (con 589 millones), Iberdrola (463 millones), Repsol (291 millones) y Ferrovial (213 millones).
Sube su apuesta

La inversión del fondo soberano en estas compañías españolas ha ido aumentando en los dos últimos años. A 31 de diciembre de 2012, Noruega tenía el 2,12 del capital del Banco Santander (frente al 2,05 por ciento de un año antes), el 2,21 por ciento del BBVA (en 2011 era el 1,98 por ciento), el 2,15 por ciento de las acciones de Telefónica (frente al 1,88 por ciento de un año antes) y el 1,75 por ciento de Iberdrola (por un 1,2 por ciento en 2011). En cambio, ha reducido su exposición en el último año en Inditex, del 1,03 por ciento al 0,92 por ciento y en Repsol del 1,98 por ciento al 1,26 por ciento.

*De todas formas, de las 68 empresas españolas cotizadas en las que invierte el Fondo escandinavo solamente en ocho de ellas (CAF, Ence, Europac, Gamesa, Iberpapel, Indra, Laboratorios Rovi y Miquel y Costas) tiene un porcentaje superior al 3 por ciento.* Este porcentaje es el fijado por la CNMV para que el titular de las acciones deba hacer pública cualquier operación. Por este motivo, muchos de los movimientos del fondo soberano en compañías españolas no se conocen al momento y sólo salen a la luz en la informe anual de la entidad que realiza cada año el Norges Bank.

*Hasta ahora, España representa el octavo país donde tiene más inversiones, sobre todo, gracias a la renta fija, donde tiene el 1,7 por ciento de su cartera.* Es en la papelera Miquel y Costas donde tiene un mayor paquete accionarial. El pasado 9 de julio anunció que controlaba el 6,74 por ciento, un 2,75 por ciento más que en 2012.

Otro ejemplo de aumento de la inversión llevado a cabo por el fondo soberano en lo que llevamos de 2013 es CAF, en la que controla una participación hoy día del 3,3 por ciento, cuando en marzo tenía un 3,04 por ciento, por un 2,74 por ciento del año pasado. También es significativa su presencia en Iberpapel, con un 3,76 por ciento.

Por su parte, en el fabricante de aerogeneradores Gamesa contaba con el 3,29 por ciento en abril, mientras que en diciembre apenas tenía el 0,48 por ciento. Ha aumentado también su presencia en la papelera Europac, donde en abril tenía el 3,07 por ciento y en diciembre sólo el 1,9 por ciento.

En el último año, la única gran desinversión del fondo soberano noruego se ha producido en la farmacéutica Rovi. En 2012, controlaba hasta el 4,29 por ciento del laboratorio, mientras en la última comunicación oficial de marzo de este año, esta participación se reducía al 3,03 por ciento.

Según consta en su informe de 2012, el Fondo Noruego de Pensiones redujo el pasado año el número de empresas en las que invierte en España y, sin embargo, aumentó el volumen de estas inversiones. Así, ha pasado de tener acciones de 75 empresas en 2011 a 68 en 2012.

España sigue situándose en el octavo país por volumen de inversión, aunque su peso relativo ha descendido al pasar de un 4,1 por ciento del fondo invertido en nuestro país en 2011, frente al 2,9 en 2012. La reducción porcentual ha sido menor en lo referente a la renta variable, que ha descendido de un 1,4 por ciento a un 1,2 por ciento, que en la renta fija donde el fondo ha pasado de tener un 2,7 por ciento a un 1,7 por ciento.


----------



## Thaiel (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> día 27 de?
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 11:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Y siguen los 4 k en 0,505....así que intercambio de cromos entre 0,465 y 0,505.

Y como ha puesto Decloban, ya van saliendo noticias. A esto no lo queda mucho ya para que explote....lo que no sé es hacia donde.


----------



## positronico (30 Ene 2014)

Tef tiene un buen soporte, pero hay que ver que pasa con todo esto de Ono, AT&T, Jazztel, Vodafone .. por otro lado la curva de Coppock no me invita a entrar todavía.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Habría que conocer su perfil inversor y los riesgos que quiere tomar.
> 
> A tenor de su nick veo que es usted optimista, por lo tanto:
> 
> ...



Cartera con volatilidad de dos digitos


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Vamos a ver si la teoría es buena. Me he salido arriba de ACX porque mañana tocaba mínimos de ciclo, y puede ser que sí, para volver a entrar y rascar unos eurillos. Igual es un poco menos que el mínimo de hoy (o igual no) pero vamos a ver


Quiero salir de cementos mañana mismo, porque no le veo... qué opinión tenéis?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/_0CII3kKAY8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/_0CII3kKAY8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> PRAN +8.31% :Baile:
> Gimme more baby!!




Mira que nos pone pruebas duras el Señor! 
+16.72% en un día +12.22% desde que compre hace un rato.
He dicho que es para este año y es para este año coño!! Que no vendo!! O si?? ienso:

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 20:26 ----------

joder!! +18.48%!! Decidme algo por Dios!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

elpaisdelasmaravillas te he contestado con diferentes puntos


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Otia! Pues cuanta sutileza. Ni lo he visto 
Creo que me voy a cenar y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Hemos dicho que es para largo pues vamos a ir a largo. 
Disciplina mental ante todo inocho:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Otia! Pues cuanta sutileza. Ni lo he visto
> Creo que me voy a cenar y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Hemos dicho que es para largo pues vamos a ir a largo.
> Disciplina mental ante todo inocho:



Coge el dinero y corre!!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Coge el dinero y corre!!



21.21%!! Seguro?????


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Otro gallego más, himbersor-sufridor que toma posiciones por estos lares.
> 
> PD: un diccionario me haría falta para descifraros!



Bienvenido. 
No te preocupes, el idioma se aprende practicándolo. Después de leer el hilo varios años tampoco me aclaraba mucho con la jerga de gitanos que se usa aquí.

Disfruta del hilo. Algunos dicen que aquí se aprende mucho y se dan muy buenos consejos.
Mentira cochina. inocho:

Lo que sí es verdad es que el compañerismo del hilo es de un gran apoyo psicológico.
No cuando ganas pasta, ahí ya te apoyas tu sólo y mueves el mundo con un dedo. Ayuda mucho cuando vas perdiendo y sientes el culo a la temperatura de una fundición, ya que siempre podrás ver que algún estimado coforero todavía pierde más y eso es de lo más reconfortante
te hace sentir un mejor y más experto inversor, ya sabes, eso de mal de muchos...


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Por la Virgen de Guadalupe, la Virgen de la Cabeza, la Macarena, el Sagrado Corazón de María y al Cristo de Medinaceli.
26.34%!!


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

Por alusiones.



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como en Currás en ningún sitio...



Veo que el mundo es un pañuelo. 
Tiene razón, de lo mejorcito de la zona. Sólo que Currás es un poco guarrindongo cuando tiene demasiada gente, lo digo con la confianza que me da el habernos cridado juntos desde renacuajos.
Vivo a 50 m., si viene de nuevo me ofendería que no se pagara un vino



Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cartera con volatilidad de dos digitos



Creo que ya he explicado la ironía con total claridad. :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Solución salomónica o sadomónica ya no lo se... 
He puesto orden a 13 pavos y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Si llega pues cojonudo y si no pues tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

robopoli stop dinámico

un 25% de la subida que lleve al menos. si sube 25% ponle en 18%....

y controla


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Si alguien os pidiese consejo sobre donde invertir 20.000 euros en 4 valores del ibex a corto-medio, a donde meteriais cada una de los 5000 euros que componen cada parte?





6000 Bestinfond
4000 Metavalor Internacional
1000 Metavalor 
4000 Fondo josep prats en Abante

De hecho a excepción del fondo de abante es mi misma estrategia ahora mismo


5000 de liquidez por si las moscas, si baja la bolsa podrás piramidar a la baja en los fondos...Con la cuenta naranja aunque te dan poco se te esta muy tranquilo

De 20000 si quieres un poco de riesgo 2000 en imtech,por debajo de 2,2, mas de un 10% de la cartera con las incertidumbres que tiene no merece la pena

Valores en España que sean buenos negocios

Barón de ley (De las apuestas mas claras de la bolsa española junto con Telefónica)
Miquel y costas
Técnicas
Vidrala
Altia
Caf
Dinamia
Corporación Alba

Si te fijas de todas la única que esta endeudada es Tef

Otras que pueden entrar en precio 

Amadeus por debajo de 35
Ferrovial por el entorno de los 10
Indra cerca de 10
Inditex cerca de 80

Como no sabemos a priori como nos van a mirar los mercados internacionales desde la retirada de estimulos ante todo hay que buscar buenos negocios y con poca deuda


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> robopoli stop dinámico
> 
> un 25% de la subida que lleve al menos. si sube 25% ponle en 18%....
> 
> y controla



ufff un valor que según su comentario cayo un 36% y hoy sube un 26% poner stops es poner puertas al campo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

alba por AT parece que le queda ahora y BdL está en sobrecompra.


miquel costa tiene buenos fundamentales?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Ene 2014)

Lo que no mata, engorda. Tengo casa ahí desde el 2004, y desde entonces voy todos los años de jueves al lunes del cocido.





Tono dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

ence iberpapel miquel
las han sacudido de lo lindo. mañana dentro con el taco a visitar a Mikel


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> robopoli stop dinámico
> 
> un 25% de la subida que lleve al menos. si sube 25% ponle en 18%....
> 
> y controla



Too late! Me ha saltado en 13 y ha bajado como un rayo!
22% de plusvalías que son 1.100 pavetes :Aplauso:
He puesto una orden de compra en 12 por si suena la flauta y puedo seguir con mi estrategia larguiplaza 

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 20:49 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> ufff un valor que según su comentario cayo un 36% y hoy sube un 26% poner stops es poner puertas al campo.



No ese era otro (CDOC). Este simplemente ha subido hoy porque sí :Baile:


----------



## decloban (30 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por la Virgen de Guadalupe, la Virgen de la Cabeza, la Macarena, el Sagrado Corazón de María y al Cristo de Medinaceli.
> 26.34%!!



Primero de todo, ponte el avatar de antes que no he caído hasta ahora de quien eras.

Y segundo, ve ajustando el SL


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Primero de todo, ponte el avatar de antes que no he caído hasta de quien eras.
> 
> Y segundo, ve ajustando el SL



jejejeje pero si Ironman mola!!! 
Ya me he salido a $13
Ha habido tardes peores la verdad. 
He puesto una orden de entrada a 12.50 al final por si suena la flauta pero no lo tengo claro...


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ene 2014)

Mañana sacamos a pepon y a sus acompañantes?


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Lo que no mata, engorda. Tengo casa ahí desde el 2004, y desde entonces voy todos los años de jueves al lunes del cocido.



Una sorpresa.
Algo me dice que es posible que nos conozcamos.
El cocido es el 23 del mes que viene, mándame un privado si vienes y te apetece tomar un vino y unas buenas tapas. Te lo digo sinceramente.
Efectivamente, el mundo es un pañuelo. El forero Atman también es de aquí al lado.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

pero atman no es de aqui?


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero atman no es de aqui?



Sí, pero originario de acá.

Lo famosos genes autóctonos vascos en relidad son gallegos.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Que locura... He hecho una entrada a $12.86. Si es que estamos condenados a no ganar dinero por la puñetera avaricia.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

Como queda poco para la super bowl

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=DTV

Aquí tenéis un buen pepino


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Ene 2014)

Ponzi, en tu opinión BARÓN DE LEY esta inflado de precio o esta interesante para entrar? Esta justificada la subida de estos últimos días?

Gracias!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Bueno... ha sido entrada putapénica pero al menos tengo mi paquetito a largo haciendo recortado un par de puntitos respecto a hace un rato.
Nada.- Voy a ver si ceno. Si queréis que os cante algún otro valor de no tocar en un año si eso me lo decís :o


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, en tu opinión BARÓN DE LEY esta inflado de precio o esta interesante para entrar? Esta justificada la subida de estos últimos días?
> 
> Gracias!



Yo creo que sigue barata, no tienen deuda y cuentan con:

- 30 mill en caja
-122 mill en renta fija

Solo con estas dos cosas ya sacas como el 40% de la capitalizacion

Ademas cada cierto tiempo recompran acciones,la empresa esta muy bien gestionada.


----------



## egarenc (30 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que sigue barata, no tienen deuda y cuentan con:
> 
> - 30 mill en caja
> -122 mill en renta fija
> ...



gracias por tu lista! 
como ves a esta? TGT: Summary for Target Corporation Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance

por cierto, ha costado pero ya estoy tambien en numeros rojos en B. Internacional


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Sí, pero originario de acá.
> 
> Lo famosos genes autóctonos vascos en relidad son gallegos.



entonces será de sestao o barakaldo, que son el segundo galicia


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias por tu lista!
> como ves a esta? TGT: Summary for Target Corporation Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> por cierto, ha costado pero ya estoy tambien en numeros rojos en B. Internacional



Ya te llego todo, si que es mala pata, que has entrado justo el día 1 en internacional? En 2014 llevan un -0,5%,lo mejor es tener paciencia y diversificar de forma temporal las entradas.A mi me gusta mas Bestinfond porque tienen mas libertad de movimiento

TARGET CORP (TGT:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Con lo que ha caído puede empezar a estar a precios atractivos pero a mi no me gusta, me da un poco de miedo porque llevan unos años fundiéndose la caja, lo bueno que recompran acciones y que tienen un importante inventario (solo les falta venderlo)


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Miedo da esto...os sabéis la vida de los foreros....que si te conozco, que si es de allí pero vive allá...:8:

Yo andaba tan contento por mi facebook pensando en Pepón....y de repente un cenizo ha posteado esto:

_En 2 días dos grandes del JP Morgan y Deutsche Bank se suicidan. Algo está por venir, mañana viérnes negro?
_
TWO senior American bankers working in London commit suicide in just two days | Mail Online

::

Que lo único negro que venga, sea para los bajistas.....8:

Que así sea)


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Ene 2014)

Raro que nos conozcamos, pero a mi familia seguro que si la conoces... y entre mi Nick y las burradas que escribo en este foro, pues como que te partirías la caja si sabes de quien soy. Prefiero seguir en el anonimato, pero que sepas que me mola el sitio y quizás algún día coincidamos sin saberlo. Soy habitual del marisco/pescado del asturiano, cocido del curras, de modesto cuando me apetece cenar a la una de la mañana un lunes, de o pote de piloño y de la carne richada de o alto da pena.  Si conoces sitios mejores, dime para apuntármelos.





Tono dijo:


> Una sorpresa.
> Algo me dice que es posible que nos conozcamos.
> El cocido es el 23 del mes que viene, mándame un privado si vienes y te apetece tomar un vino y unas buenas tapas. Te lo digo sinceramente.
> Efectivamente, el mundo es un pañuelo. El forero Atman también es de aquí al lado.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Ene 2014)

¿qué /**1!·$!"%% ha pasado hoy en Amper? Me he perdido algo no ¿!?


----------



## tesorero (30 Ene 2014)

Amper: Al final, el trastorno bipolar parece que se decanta por el lado alcista. Doble suelo activado (suelo el 20/11 y 24/12 con divergencias). Objetivo: 1,48. SL: 1,10

Esto es un chicharro, así que precaución, amigo conductor.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Miedo da esto...os sabéis la vida de los foreros....que si te conozco, que si es de allí pero vive allá...:8:
> 
> Yo andaba tan contento por mi facebook pensando en Pepón....y de repente un cenizo ha posteado esto:
> 
> ...



¿POR QUÉ SE HAN SUICIDADO DOS EJECUTIVOS DE BANCA EN LONDRES? | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Bankia: dibujando en diario un bonito HCH: para confirmarlo debe tocar 1,25 en 2-4 días

De confirmalo nos llevaría a 1,06, justo donde tiene otro apoyo... mmm


----------



## tesorero (30 Ene 2014)

Amper: Al final, el trastorno bipolar parece que se decanta por el lado alcista. Doble suelo activado (suelo el 20/11 y 24/12 con divergencias). Objetivo: 1,48. SL: 1,10

Esto es un chicharro, así que precaución, amigo conductor.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Venga, vamos a meter una orden "bastante abajo" (de locos) para mañana para BdL. Hay una posibilidad de que mañana haga agujota


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ene 2014)

Han echado a billy puertas de Microsoft?? Parece que ya tienen CEO nuevo también.


----------



## Dotierr (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bankia: dibujando en diario un bonito HCH: para confirmarlo debe tocar 1,25 en 2-4 días
> 
> De confirmalo nos llevaría a 1,06, justo donde tiene otro apoyo... mmm



Bankia presenta resultados el martes, entiendo que habrá que dar buena imagen y tal...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bankia: dibujando en diario un bonito HCH: para confirmarlo debe tocar 1,25 en 2-4 días
> 
> De confirmalo nos llevaría a 1,06, justo donde tiene otro apoyo... mmm



Bankia, presenta resultados ahora creo que primero tocara los 1.40


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> ¿POR QUÉ SE HAN SUICIDADO DOS EJECUTIVOS DE BANCA EN LONDRES? | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA



Pensaba que iba a dar una respuesta)

Pues acojona lo del pato negro....esperemos se quede en una magufada


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Raro que nos conozcamos, pero a mi familia seguro que si la conoces... y entre mi Nick y las burradas que escribo en este foro, pues como que te partirías la caja si sabes de quien soy. Prefiero seguir en el anonimato, pero que sepas que me mola el sitio y quizás algún día coincidamos sin saberlo. Soy habitual del marisco/pescado del asturiano, cocido del curras, de modesto cuando me apetece cenar a la una de la mañana un lunes, de o pote de piloño y de la carne richada de o alto da pena.  Si conoces sitios mejores, dime para apuntármelos.



Tú mismo. 
Por la seriedad no te preocupes, yo soy un coñero nato. Y no hay nada que me aburra más en esta vida que lo convencional.
Antes me he dado cuenta de que la primera vez que te cité fue para darte una patada en los webos y mandarte al ignore :XX:, el por qué ya ni me acuerdo.
Aquí se come bien y barato en todos los lados. Los que citas son de los más conocidos, pero da igual donde vayas siempre que sea autóctono (huye de chinos, argentinos o pakistanís)





paulistano dijo:


> Miedo da esto...os sabéis la vida de los foreros....que si te conozco, que si es de allí pero vive allá...:8:
> 
> Yo andaba tan contento por mi facebook pensando en Pepón....y de repente un cenizo ha posteado esto:
> 
> ...




Paulistano ¿tú también un magufo?
Al final aquí no hay ni una persona seria, habrá que cambiarse al foro de Depeche.


El SP acaba en 1795, el nasdaq casi sube un 2%, los furos del ibex contado en positivo, la prima de riesgo ha caído hoy un 4,5% y hay resultados de 3 bancos que como mínimo no decepcionarán.
Tiene que haber Peponazo. Tiene que haberlo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Ene 2014)

Estoy mirando gráficos del MC, y no recuerdo haber visto en mi vida tantos valores formando a la vez el segundo hombro del HCH


----------



## Tono (30 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Estoy mirando gráficos del MC, y no recuerdo haber visto en mi vida tantos valores formando a la vez el segundo hombro del HCH




Primero porque si no forman ese hombro, no habría HCH, algunos lo formarán y otros no.
Y segundo, porque la mayor parte de los valores del MC están sobrevaloradísimos (la mayor parte en realidad son quiebras aplazadas). Lógico que se forme ese segundo hombro y caigan a su valor real.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2014)

Este hilo cuando venga el guano va a ser la hostia:

1) en ligeros recortes la gente comprando a saco
2) hay casos en que van sin stop
3) los dos apartados son el mejor de los casos, ya que....
4) ....los chicharros están a la orden del día por aqui, y esos en épocas de uano te bajan de 5 en 5% con brutales gaps a la baja que te impiden vender a precios razonables y piensas...."ya le pierdo un 20%.... por un poco más....las aguanto, no creo que baje muchos más". Ja!!

Mucho ojo al matojo.

Y lo dice uno que sniace le costó un 60%....ezentis un 80% y deoleo un 70%. Por suerte en aquella época no pasaba de operaciones de cinco o seis mil euros....

pero se empieza en esto, se ven precios inflados de empresas, que bajan de repente y se cree uno que van a volver a su precio anterior.

Ejemplo.....estamos acostumbrados a ver amper entre 1,10 y 1,40.....igual mas de uno, si amper llega a 0,85..... Va y se cree que va a hacer el negocio del siglo.....pues ojo, que se va a 0,35 y ya la tienes liada.....ejemplos xomo ese está el mercado lleno.

Así que ojo.....


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Este hilo cuando venga el guano va a ser la hostia:
> 
> 1) en ligeros recortes la gente comprando a saco
> 2) hay casos en que van sin stop
> ...



La codicia es muy mala y se piramidará para ganar más cuando realmente el mercado esté girando.

Siempre ha sido así y es muy difícil evitarlo.

La coronación del ciclo quedará para la posteridad.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Este hilo cuando venga el guano va a ser la hostia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y aquí uno que vio caer Inditex un 50%, BME un 40% y Bayer otro 50%. Y sin SL, lo que me salvó y permitió después hacer un x3 en ITX y en las demás muy buenas plusvalías.
Precisamente porque no eran Ezentis, sniaces y deoleos.

En valores ''seguros'' y cíclicos, con ingresos diversificados internacionalmente, salvo que se haga una burrada tipo comprar acciona a 200€ (una de las más grandes pilladas que recuerdo), la bolsa da siempre una 2º oportunidad. Comprar con el IBEX a 10000 no es un riesgo como fue el hacerlo cuando estaba a 15000
Eso sí, los chicharros inflados por técnico son como una ruleta rusa. Y el SL no sirve de nada si se lo salta un gap. Ahí te quedas para siempre.

Unos análisis muy buenos de BBVA y Santander y TEF en Bolsa canaria. 

BolsaCanaria .info | Valores Españoles


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

no se dice deoleos se dice lorealista


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Unos análisis muy buenos de BBVA y Santander y TEF en Bolsa canaria.
> 
> BolsaCanaria .info | Valores Españoles



Que fácil lo explican, verdad?


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Que fácil lo explican, verdad?



hay que madrugar para ganarse los garbanzos.  
El AT es tan sencillo o tan complicado como uno quiera tomarlo. El pasado lo analiza muy bien y para el futuro te deja muchas posibilidades abiertas, de forma que se puede ver lo que uno quiere ver. 

Ane, se ha hablado de Deoleo en pasado. Fue un chicharro que dejó muchos muertos en el camino. Hoy es otra empresa, que ha reducido deuda, mejorado sus fundamentales y que puede ser interesante a largo. Su gran problema es el montón de dueños que tiene y sus luchas internas.
Hace unos años cotizaba a 10€ y era la típica empresa donde se mezclaron intereses políticos con cajas de ahorro. Ahí se concedieron créditos a diestro y siniestro que se llevaron calentitos unos cuantos, dejándola totalmente descapitalizada y al borde de la quiebra.
Se usó como muchas otras para dar el pelotazo y los que vinieron detrás se comieron el marrón. Ahora parece que están haciendo las cosas mejor.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Ya te digo, Tono

Bueno la mañana empieza movida e insultante ... ... ... 

*Caixabank* obtuvo un resultado neto atribuido de 503 millones de euros en el ejercicio 2013, un 118,9% más respecto al año 2012, cuando alcanzó un beneficio de 230 millones de euros. Además, CaixaBank ha mantenido un volumen de provisiones muy similar al del ejercicio anterior, al registrar dotaciones y saneamientos por 7.501 millones, frente a los 7.880 millones del año 2012. 
El año 2013 ha estado marcado por la culminación de las integraciones contables y 
tecnológicas de Banca Cívica y de Banco de Valencia
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={42a9daa3-a0c7-45a2-9888-270496bca340}


*BBVA* cerró 2013 con unos resultados muy sólidos, a pesar de la complejidad del entorno. La diversificación geográfica del Grupo y las positivas dinámicas de los negocios impulsaron la cuenta de resultados. El beneficio atribuido creció un 32,9% respecto al del año anterior, hasta los 2.228 millones de euros. Sin la actividad inmobiliaria en España, la tasa de mora del Grupo BBVA se sitúa en el 4,6%
Sin la actividad inmobiliaria en 
España, la tasa de mora del Grupo BBVA se sitúa en el 4,6%


*Banco Popular* gana 325,3 millones en 2013. Fortaleza de ingresos, con una alta capacidad de recurrencia. El margen de intereses alcanza 2.447 millones de euros. Provisiones totales por 2.719 millones de euros . Inversión internacional: supera ya el 50% del capital social del banco y refrenda la evolución de la acción y las emisiones de deuda
Pago del dividendo: se reanuda con 0,04 € brutos por acción
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={f574f094-7d20-4545-b142-0e42f6dd18bb}


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Yo que pensaba que en la CNMV empezaban a trabajar a las 8 y desde las 7 están colgados los resultados del popular bbva y caixabank

Y buenos días


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

En la apertura vigilo a AMPER y su posible fuga. Chicharros.info no para de fapearse con AMPER si supera los 1.30. A ver si me pagan la cenita del sábado (Montoro está también invitado y tal, no se me enfade)

Hoja de ruta de JL Cava para hoy en el IBEX

El IBEX superó la recta directriz bajista, aunque no lo hizo de forma violenta. 
De todos modos, vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el rebote que comenzó ayer continúe. 
Creemos que lo más probable es que * el IBEX abra hoy en torno a 10.000 y es posible que se dirija a la zona 10.000-10.050. La superación del 10.050 abriría el camino hacia la zona de los 10.150. *

Gráfico horario del IBEX 35


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> * el IBEX abra hoy en torno a 10.000 y es posible que se dirija a la zona 10.000-10.050. La superación del 10.050 abriría el camino hacia la zona de los 10.150. *


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



XDDDD
CAVA parece muy amarrategui ... 8:8:8:


----------



## McFly (31 Ene 2014)

que portal utilizais para tiempo real??? me lo voy a poner y no se cual elegir....uno bueno bonito y barato?? mi broker es renta 4 pero no me vale el tiempo real no se pq

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 08:37 ----------

tambien me gustaria ver el MAB en tiempo real...pls sugerencias


----------



## boquiman (31 Ene 2014)

Buenos días y mucha suerte. 

Copio un par de enlaces...

Dax en semanal: Radar Market


"Una tendencia alcista tan sostenida necesita tiempo para girar. El macd está cortado a la baja en una zona cómoda para cortos, a pesar de ello aún no se ha producido la divergencia bajista, el máximo del precio coincide con el del macd. Si se da un nuevo máximo sin el acompañamiento del indicador será el momento de abrir cortos con muchas garantías. *Durante este año esperamos verlo bastante más abajo*."

Francisco Toledo en inbestia.com Nueva señal alcista del "NYSE margin debt".






*¿ESTA VEZ SERÁ DIFERENTE?*


----------



## ... (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> XDDDD
> CAVA parece muy amarrategui ... 8:8:8:



Es amarrategui, unos días más que otros, pero el índice de acierto de sus "escenarios más probables" es bastante más elevado que la media.

A mí me gusta leer su análisis diario, es una opinión más pero con algo de peso por la reputación que se ha ganado.

Por cierto, ¿pensáis que sigue siendo 100% independiente o puede que a veces le dicten que el próximo "escenario más probable" es el que interesa a los leones?


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2014)

Bueno, por las posis que veo toca peponazo ... subanme esas prosegures, felgueras y bmes, que me voy de finde 
Buen fin de semana a todos!

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

... dijo:


> Es amarrategui, unos días más que otros, pero el índice de acierto de sus "escenarios más probables" es bastante más elevado que la media.
> 
> A mí me gusta leer su análisis diario, es una opinión más pero con algo de peso por la reputación que se ha ganado.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿pensáis que sigue siendo 100% independiente o puede que a veces le dicten que el próximo "escenario más probable" es el que interesa a los leones?



Pero ¿ Gana dinero con la bolsa? Es que si es así no le veo sentido a que venda libros y de seminarios para vivir. Con lo fácil que sería ganar dinero con sus propios consejos.
8:


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Atención que empiezan a deshacerse de Bankia

_El director general del Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB), Antonio Carrascosa, ha señalado que van a contratar en los próximos días un servicio de asesoramiento para el diseño "inmediato" de una estrategia de desinversión en Bankia y espera que puedan recuperar "lo máximo posible"._

El FROB contratará un asesor externo para la desinversión de Bankia y confía en recuperar lo máximo posible


----------



## ... (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿ Gana dinero con la bolsa? Es que si es así no le veo sentido a que venda libros y de seminarios para vivir. Con lo fácil que sería ganar dinero con sus propios consejos.
> 8:



Pues supongo que los libros y los seminarios los hace por diversificar el origen de los ingresos


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

se empieza plano

Parece que sólo han gustado los resultados del BBVA.

No había leído esta noticia. Los ricos también lloran.

Luis Portillo, el sevillano que subi a la lista Forbes, pierde su casa - ABC.es

a Luis Portillo, el de colonial, le están embargando hasta los calzoncillos. casa, propiedades, Holding...

Una duda ¿alguien sabe si es familia del jugador del Madrid Javier Portillo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿ Gana dinero con la bolsa? Es que si es así no le veo sentido a que venda libros y de seminarios para vivir. Con lo fácil que sería ganar dinero con sus propios consejos.
> 8:



Por eso voy a poner una cuota de acceso al blog....:cook:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



este comentario lo escribe el jato y lo corremos a gorrazos


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

... dijo:


> Pues supongo que los libros y los seminarios los hace por diversificar el origen de los ingresos [/QUOTE
> 
> Resumiendo, que invirtiendo no le llega y hay que buscar ingresos por otro lado. )


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por eso voy a poner una cuota de acceso al blog....:cook:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Siempre he sabido que acabarías teniendo problemas con la justicia.


Agarrénse los machos que viene Pepón


----
ah , no, sólo pasaba a saludar y a despedirse hasta el lunes


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Rebote en suelo del canal, sacamos a pocoyo, y colocamos orden para ir preparando salida.

Enhorabuena a los agraciados


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

esperaba la superacion del 10050 mediante gap al alza , al no tener dicho gap , lo mas probable es que los 10050 sean el pico del rebote , todos preparidos para abrir cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 10:17 ----------

cerramos largos 9950-9990 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esperaba la superacion del 10050 mediante gap al alza , al no tener dicho gap , lo mas probable es que los 10050 sean el pico del rebote , todos preparidos para abrir cortos :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 10:17 ----------
> 
> cerramos largos 9950-9990 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:



Si siguiera mis istrussiones habría entrado por debajo de 9.800. Así no sale de pobre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si siguiera mis istrussiones habría entrado por debajo de 9.800. Así no sale de pobre



Arensivia se ha vuelto un indisciplinado últimamente....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

qué ha pasado en melia? pedazo velón 


edito: toca soporte del canal y para arriba


reedito: y cementos?


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Necesito un nuevo push!!! Go 10002


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

yo soy MV , que clase de zahori seria si siguiera instrucciones de una gacela metepatas :no:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Hoy se reparten ostias guapas en los 9950

Alemanes y americanos no ayudan.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Buenos dias.

Al igual que Hannibal yo tambien me voy de finde hoy asi que para evitar patos negros stop en bankinter asegurando 1.300 leuros de plusvis y stop en san, holgado....que me harían perder esos 1.300 leuros.

Pero bueno, eso sería si al ibex le da por bajar un 2%......cosa que parece difícil yendo el gato corto, confiemos en la POTRA de Fran y a ver si esto se pone pepón....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Esta aburrido el IBEX... Me voy a trolear al foro del periódico argentino LA NACION, están de una ostia los foreros por allí....


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

Estan las tabaqueras peponas +5,75% japan tobacco +3% imperial tobacco...Fumen y beban que la vida son dos dias


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Voy a hacer la calle.

resistan y aguanten la plaza, no dejen un oso vivo.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

y acciona por qué pica hoy así? +4%

resultados


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Al igual que Hannibal yo tambien me voy de finde hoy asi que para evitar patos negros stop en bankinter asegurando 1.300 leuros de plusvis y stop en san, holgado....que me harían perder esos 1.300 leuros.
> 
> Pero bueno, eso sería si al ibex le da por bajar un 2%......cosa que parece difícil yendo el gato corto, confiemos en la POTRA de Fran y a ver si esto se pone pepón....



No me gusta nada. SP y me aseguro 5 cifras. Me voy que no quiero mirar y mover stops. Suerte


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Esta aburrido el IBEX... Me voy a trolear al foro del periódico argentino LA NACION, están de una ostia los foreros por allí....



Diles que la Kitchner ha nacionalizado a Messi y lo quiere vender al Sao Paulo para pagar a repsol.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Cancelada orden venta bkt....me he hecho caquita.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cancelada orden venta bkt....me he hecho caquita.



ahora que el DAX remonta al seguirnos? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

Abandonad toda esperanza :no:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Es flipante ver como el gobierno les controla cruzando datos con todo quisqui al momento. Con poner tu dirección y datos, te dicen si tienes derecho a comprar dólares y cuantos, como tengas deudas con alguna administración NANAY. Si compras dólares para viajar y no haces el viaje, a los pocos meses te llaman que no les consta que hayas salido del país y que les lleves el pasaporte para verlo : Y como compres dólares ahora y recibas algún tipo de subsidio para ayudarte a pagar agua, luz,... te lo quitan de inmediato. Te controlan hasta las ventas de acciones en USA que se convierten en dólares, dividendon en dólares,....

Os imagináis aquí que el estado le diga a alguien que le deniega la ayuda de 425 euros porque se ha dado de alta en Vodafone con IPhone 5 gratis y consumo minimo de 100€ mes ?





Tono dijo:


> Diles que la Kitchner ha nacionalizado a Messi y lo quiere vender al Sao Paulo para pagar a repsol.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahora que el DAX remonta al seguirnos? ::



Claro, las ordenes eran de venta.

Y bankinter se estaba acercando sigilosamente a mi stop.....no queria la tipica velita que baja, te lleva la posi y sube....

Asi que seguimos dentro.....desde 5,25 hay margen:cook:


----------



## Chila (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Es flipante ver como el gobierno les controla cruzando datos con todo quisqui al momento. Con poner tu dirección y datos, te dicen si tienes derecho a comprar dólares y cuantos, como tengas deudas con alguna administración NANAY. Si compras dólares para viajar y no haces el viaje, a los pocos meses te llaman que no les consta que hayas salido del país y que les lleves el pasaporte para verlo : Y como compres dólares ahora y recibas algún tipo de subsidio para ayudarte a pagar agua, luz,... te lo quitan de inmediato. Te controlan hasta las ventas de acciones en USA que se convierten en dólares, dividendon en dólares,....
> 
> *Os imagináis aquí que el estado le diga a alguien que le deniega la ayuda de 425 euros porque se ha dado de alta en Vodafone con IPhone 5 gratis y consumo minimo de 100€ mes ?*



Todo lo demás es de locos.
Pero esto que te marco en negrita, a mí me parecería de puta madre.

Y aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, vamosssssssss BIO¡¡¡¡

Y otra nota que anoche no entré en el foro:
1- ACI volvió a subir, pero sigue en su canal de 4,05-4,45. El que quiera hacer mete-saca lleva funcionando muy bien desde que sigo el valor.
2- Honor a los jugadores del Real Racing Club. Eso es el fútbol, respeto por la institución y por la masa social, y no la basura de fútbol moderno que nos tragamos por la tv.

Y os dejo que me voy a sacar de paseo a mi peque.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Joder con el Ralph de los cojones....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Todo lo demás es de locos.
> Pero esto que te marco en negrita, a mí me parecería de puta madre.
> 
> Y aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, vamosssssssss BIO¡¡¡¡
> ...



Estoy pensando en hacer un mete saca a bio con el riesgo de perder el tren... sobre aci el riesgo es que se despeñe :


----------



## Chila (31 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Estoy pensando en hacer un mete saca a bio con el riesgo de perder el tren... sobre aci el riesgo es que se despeñe :



Lo de ACI, asumo el riesgo...
Hombre, el que entre para un mete-saca, que lo haga con Stop.
Yo voy a largo, con el riesgo que supone.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

TEF no la veis en los 10 de momento, no? 
Quiero entrar pero veo que todavía va guaneando un poquito...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

debo estar un poco así, pero no os parece que empiezan a verse por fin divergencias de comportamiento entre los bancos y el resto de acciones por fin?


----------



## Chila (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> TEF no la veis en los 10 de momento, no?
> Quiero entrar pero veo que todavía va guaneando un poquito...



¿y ese avatr nuevo?
Yo me salí hace unos días a 11,43.
Con eso te digo todo. Evidentemente, no se va a hundir, y el dividendo está asegurado, y la empresa debería cotizar a 14, más o menos.
Pero por ahora...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Cagante!







APOD: 2014 January 27 - From the Northern to the Southern Cross


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Al lorito del chicharrus máximus Codere +26% hoy.
Nueva manada de gacelas pilladas en 3, 2, 1 ...
Por cierto, el grupo de gacelas se considera manada?? Me suena raro ienso:


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

a ver si el dax baja a 9067


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al lorito del chicharrus máximus Codere +26% hoy.
> Nueva manada de gacelas pilladas en 3, 2, 1 ...
> Por cierto, el grupo de gacelas se considera manada?? Me suena raro ienso:



Es una manada, pero en este caso la palabra rebaño se ajusta mejor, por la actitud gregaria y tal...


----------



## Thaiel (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al lorito del chicharrus máximus Codere +26% hoy.
> Nueva manada de gacelas pilladas en 3, 2, 1 ...
> Por cierto, el grupo de gacelas se considera manada?? Me suena raro ienso:



Es llegar a las rodalías de 0,87 y pegar el pepinazo....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿y ese avatr nuevo?
> Yo me salí hace unos días a 11,43.
> Con eso te digo todo. Evidentemente, no se va a hundir, y el dividendo está asegurado, y la empresa debería cotizar a 14, más o menos.
> Pero por ahora...



Si. Al Sr. Silvester Stalone lo llevaré siempre en el corazón pero hay que renovar de vez en cuando.
Por cierto... que es tu escudo?


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

A 9875/65 va, al soporte de la mm200


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Ene 2014)

¿Alguien con Interactive Brokers sabe decirme dónde se elige entre script o cash dividend?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

codere tiene que superar 1,20 primero
porque ahi tiene la rseitencia1 de corto
ademas de las bandas b.
es posible que si no supera veamos estampida para abajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 11:11 ----------

Ostras!! Es que Ralph es el ibex de verdad!!! 

Este GIF refleja lo que es el putibex!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Bueno, pues vendidas las bkt... 5.25 hasta 5,50......Algo más de 1.500 leuros al bolso.... 

Nos quedamos con 5.000 San a 5.44....a ver que coño pasa.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

alcistillas salid ratitas


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

puto dax, me está jodiendo la cuenta, 

ya llevo dos stops hoy......


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Todo según lo previsto...probamos unos largos en el chicharro patrio, por Dios y por Ejpaña.


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

Abro largos en ibex ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Todo según lo previsto...probamos unos largos en el chicharro patrio, por Dios y por Ejpaña.



ejpain te necesita , necesita hombre valientes oh wait :o


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Feunos se está poniendo los futuros americanos.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

qué mala pinta tiene NTC


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 Ene 2014)

Guanos días gaceleridos y gaceleridas.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puto dax, me está jodiendo la cuenta,
> 
> ya llevo dos stops hoy......



podré recuperar los 300 perdidos?

yo creo que hoy no es el dia...:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Dax -1.5% ...


----------



## NaNDeTe (31 Ene 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿y ese avatr nuevo?
> Yo me salí hace unos días a 11,43.
> Con eso te digo todo. Evidentemente, no se va a hundir, y el dividendo está asegurado, y la empresa debería cotizar a 14, más o menos.
> Pero por ahora...



El tema es que los 11 son un soporte de la ostia, son la parte alta del anterior canal lateral y ahora ejerce de soporte que con lo de esta semana, ya son 2 veces las que ha rebotado en los 11,2x. Este doble suelo que ha echo esta dibujando una bonita divergencia alcista en MACD y RSI en barras diarias.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> podré recuperar los 300 perdidos?
> 
> yo creo que hoy no es el dia...:ouch:



Yo creo que ya es hora de que saques tu arma secreta:
EL SISTEMA INFALIBLE!! 
Por hoy ya has dado bastante de comer a lo leoncios así que úsala sin piedad y zumbales hasta decidan dedicarse a otra cosa :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

pruebo un largo dax, no me hagáis caso, soy la deshonra de la raza humana


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

O de como vender bkt en minimos...:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> O de como vender bkt en minimos...:ouch:



Sea feliz hombre, acaba de cantar una ganancia de más de 1000 leuros. Ahora a otra cosa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2014)

El banco central de Estonia advierte sobre el bitcoin: es un esquema Ponzi - elEconomista.es
Ponzi, eres el dueño del bitcoin, jajajajaja


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sea feliz hombre, acaba de cantar una ganancia de más de 1000 leuros. Ahora a otra cosa.



1000-impuestos......que no es lo mismo, vamos a reir este mayo-junio con el irpf


a ver el puto dax k hace, creo que se va otra vez a minimos, le meto el stop ajustado......


----------



## tesorero (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, pues vendidas las bkt... 5.25 hasta 5,50......Algo más de 1.500 leuros *al bolso*....
> 
> Nos quedamos con 5.000 San a 5.44....a ver que coño pasa....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



wtf? 






hacendado me hallo


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 1000-impuestos......que no es lo mismo, vamos a reir este mayo-junio con el irpf
> 
> 
> a ver el puto dax k hace, creo que se va otra vez a minimos, le meto el stop ajustado......



Ahí le doy toda la razójn. Ya veremos este año en qué se quedan las plusvis del 2013. A ver lo que nos saquea tontoro.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

si cerramos la semana en estos valores haremos un doji clavado semanal.

pero lo que esMUY MUY MUY peligroso: en mensual cerramos con una vela doji lápida, martillo invertido que dice que se acabó lo bueno para tiempo


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ahí le doy toda la razójn. Ya veremos este año en qué se quedan las plusvis del 2013. A ver lo que nos saquea tontoro.



Pero y lo bien que se siente a uno cuando ve a la casta entrando al congreso con sus iPads y sus coches oficiales que!! 

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 11:58 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> si cerramos la semana en estos valores haremos un doji clavado semanal.
> 
> pero lo que esMUY MUY MUY peligroso: en mensual cerramos con una vela doji lápida, martillo invertido que dice que se acabó lo bueno para tiempo



Hablamos del Ibex y no de ningún valor concreto, no?


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una larga historia....:fiufiu:


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

positronico dijo:


> Abro largos en ibex ::



+60, pero hoy no es día de muchos largos


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

arrepentios y soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es una manada, pero en este caso la palabra rebaño se ajusta mejor, por la actitud gregaria y tal...



o piara, por aquello de rebozarse en el guano y tal



paulistano dijo:


> Nos quedamos con 5.000 San a *5.44*....a ver que coño pasa....



No pases agobios con ellas, te las compro todas a 5,90 y te invito a comer a un Wok
¿trato hecho?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Si lo de la lápida se confirma, la semana que viene veremos buenas oxtias en la bolsa


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

o0tro stop dax a la mierda, a ver si lo bajan del soporte, 50 pips a la baja.

si hoy pierdo 300€ dejo la bolsa un tiempo, k ultimamente solo hago operaciones de mierda....need a break.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> o0tro stop dax a la mierda, a ver si lo bajan del soporte, 50 pips a la baja.
> 
> si hoy pierdo 300€ dejo la bolsa un tiempo, k ultimamente solo hago operaciones de mierda....need a break.



No será que sólo sabes operar en mercados arcihtas???ienso:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si lo de la lápida se confirma, la semana que viene veremos buenas oxtias en la bolsa



Como si no hubiera suficientes ahora mismo

a como andan los florines húngaros?
he ido a mirar en google como anda la bolsa húngara y lo primero que me sale esto


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Como si no hubiera suficientes ahora mismo
> 
> a como andan los florines húngaros?
> he ido a mirar en google como anda la bolsa húngara y lo primero que me sale esto



pues en velass mensuales, hagamos lo que hagamos hoy, si no superamos los 10.200 o así hoy mismo, es lo que queda y lo que va a saltar en todos los sistemas que van a largo...


así que lo de vende en mayo, igual este año es compra en mayo


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Parece que la deflacción uropea no ha molado nada y que está tirando para abajo.
Ahora pispo SP -0.55% DJIA -0.61% Nasdaq -0.29%


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No será que sólo sabes operar en mercados arcihtas???ienso:



puede ser que con los alcistas deje más margen, hoy me han fundido los stop y luego ha recuperado el precio......es simplemente la estrategia errónea.

y eso que parece que ahora rebota 30 pips más, hoy es dia de tocar las pelotas.......
-3 verdes hoy..

taluegu


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puede ser que con los alcistas deje más margen, hoy me han fundido los stop y luego ha recuperado el precio......es simplemente la estrategia errónea.
> 
> y eso que parece que ahora rebota 30 pips más, hoy es dia de tocar las pelotas.......
> -3 verdes hoy..
> ...



échale un vistazo a la junta la trócola de tu máquina infalible
pa mí que es eso


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Como si no hubiera suficientes ahora mismo
> 
> a como andan los florines húngaros?
> he ido a mirar en google como anda la bolsa húngara y lo primero que me sale esto



Ahí es donde guarda el Sr. @Paulistano sus plusvis? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> échale un vistazo a la junta la trócola de tu máquina infalible
> pa mí que es eso



el sistema va de lujo, pero claro, te dice donde entrar y salir, no te dice que dejes de hacer entradas y stops de mierda.......:´´´´(


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> échale un vistazo a la junta la trócola de tu máquina infalible
> pa mí que es eso



Bueno... el condensador de fluzo en estos casos también suele dar un poco de guerra. Yo creo que habiendo perdido 300€ es momento de dejar de operar si o si.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ahí es donde guarda el Sr. @Paulistano sus plusvis? ienso:



quiá, paulistano no tiene tan buen gusto


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Largo popular, stop ajustadísimo por debajo del mínimo de sesión.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

A ver si se animan las Gorges joer.. que desde el día de la gran subida no levantan cabeza


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el sistema va de lujo, pero claro, te dice donde entrar y salir, no te dice que dejes de hacer entradas y stops de mierda.......:´´´´(



aquí se viene llorado de casa


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

gacelillas rezad lo que sepais , vuestro fin esta proximo :Baile:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Largo popular, stop ajustadísimo por debajo del mínimo de sesión.










(perdonadme las chorradas, las minusvalías me afectan al celebro)


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

cerramos cortos 9990-9838 cargamos largos en la mm50 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> (perdonadme las chorradas, las minusvalías me afectan al celebro)



No minuvalore sus chorradas. A mi me ha hecho gracia :no:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Vamos mis Gorgitas!! Por la república y por Laetitia Casta!! +3%!!!


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> (perdonadme las chorradas, las minusvalías me afectan al celebro)



Me parece un choteo que lo bajen un 5%.....ya si quieren que lo bajen el 6% y me jodan el stop....:Aplauso:

Hecha la tontería del mes ya me puedo ir de finde:Baile:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No minuvalore sus chorradas. A mi me ha hecho gracia :no:



pues si vieras la gracia con que veo yo mis 5000 acciones del SAN.
Pero de ahí no me sacan si no es con los pies por delante

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 12:30 ----------

Monlovi, si ves lo reshulón que es paulistano en forocoches dirías más bien monos de pelo en pecho.
no pongo la afoto porque me salta el antivirus


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

Cortos hasta 1801, con SL en la mm50

Saltó el stop en 9836, +40


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

pues los ratos muertos me los paso entre burbuja y forocarros y vaya tela ... telita

entre los melosfo, melosco, rocosos y etc :ouch:

eso sí, los chops y los gifs están a un nivel superior :XX:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

A mi me parece que cada uno con su vida puede hacer lo que quiera.
Ahora la duda que me queda es si será más tipo bolsón sin complejos:







O más bien tipo revisor de autobús:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi, juraría haber visto un post suyo hablando de bolsos y ya no está :8:

decididamente estoy de psiquiatra :ouch:

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 12:38 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> pues los ratos muertos me los paso entre burbuja y forocarros y vaya tela ... telita
> 
> entre los melosfo, melosco, rocosos y etc :ouch:
> 
> eso sí, los chops y los gifs están a un nivel superior :XX:



póngase a trabajar con profesionalidad como hacemos los demás entre pandorazo y pandorazo


Dejad a paulistano en paz  
que disfrute de su fin de semana en chueca que bien se lo merece


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

La semana que viene cerramos gap 9400 y TEF a 10,80 que es donde la espero.


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Total, que llega el viernes y en vez de poner posts de Kate Upton, os liais a poner fotos de gays. Esto realmente está degenerando.

En otro orden de cosas: Rebote o muerte. Fran, hemos tocado tu apoyo, entiendo que si lo atravesamos pasará de ser una apoyadura a una polla dura.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Ene 2014)

Guanosos dias.

Hoy roturitas de SL y de culos.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Más del segundo estilo..... Robopoli.... El segundo estilo.. 
. Jaja.... 

Bueno violeteado me hallo en popular... Fuera.... Seguimos con las San.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Ene 2014)

Si es que lo del Popular hoy no tiene nombre. No creo que hayan vendido tantos bonos hoy, no sé. Me huelo otro reversal como el de ayer y cierran en +2/+3%.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> La semana que viene cerramos gap 9400 y TEF a 10,80 que es donde la espero.



al próximo que vuelva a citar el hueco de los 9400 le voy a meter un troyano por el puerto de atrás que va a saber lo que es cerrar un gap pa los restos


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Si es que lo del Popular hoy no tiene nombre. No creo que hayan vendido tantos bonos hoy, no sé. Me huelo otro reversal como el de ayer y cierran en +2/+3%.



Eso andaba buscando yo.... Pero nada, me han sacado y arriba... Ahora que guanee coño!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Esto me empieza a gustar...si si si...Luego paso a por mi owned ya si eso .


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso andaba buscando yo.... Pero nada, me han sacado y arriba... Ahora que guanee coño!!



No te quejes Paulistano, al menos hoy has aprendido la lección de que los mínimos diarios a su vez tienen submínimos.

que viene a ser lo mismo que hasta el rabo todo es toro


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

9399+1?

y más abajo


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Resumen de la mañana


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Resumen de la mañana



:XX::XXara que vaya con sujetador.......

joder..


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

Mira que se olia la pandereada que avecinaba en la banca....Yo mientras duermo muy tranquilo

Con mis vinitos

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/BDL-Baron_de_ley

Mis cigarros

Imperial tobacco

Mi papel de fumar

Miquel

Mi corcho para botellas

Corticeira

Y con bestinver

Mis bmw planos

BMW

Yo duermo mas tranquilo encima de activos de lujo y de vicio que de popular y santander..Como baje un 10% bestinfond amplio la posicion


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> O más bien tipo revisor de autobús:



A esto en Madrid le llamamos maricona ... ... ... al bolso digo y ya tal ... ...


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> al próximo que vuelva a citar el hueco de los 9400 le voy a meter un troyano por el puerto de atrás que va a saber lo que es cerrar un gap pa los restos



Por debajo de 11 vuelvo a meterla en cartera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)




----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

largos ibex


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ene 2014)

Otro día más el mismo cachondeo, para que cambiar.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

a ver si el dow da 60 pips más abajo y cierro..

rebote dax


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

hola que aze guybrush , triunfando con los gifs del raplh eh piratita :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

De aqui 






aqui






Hay un solo paso.

POR ESPAÑA. Una grande y verde.

El 27 sera tarde.


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

Ahora si despegamos 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira que se olia la pandereada que avecinaba en la banca....Yo mientras duermo muy tranquilo
> 
> Con mis vinitos
> 
> ...



Me parece que mira con demasidos buenos ojos BMW, plano plano no va.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Chinazo, habre tu el hilo de Feb antes de que se nos cuele un pechopalomista....


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me parece que mira con demasidos buenos ojos BMW, plano plano no va.




es lo que tiene el darse a la bebida y a los porros


----------



## positronico (31 Ene 2014)

positronico dijo:


> largos ibex



Bueno, me sacan con +110 :Aplauso:

3 entradas de scalping exitosas ... y a disfrutar del finde.

PD: Y ahora sigue para arriba, pero el sistema es el sistema.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

reversal , el personal quiere reversal :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

Vamos patriotas por ESPAÑA grande y verde. Compren hoy mas barato que mañana.

@DON quizas me sobren copas para postear, pero creame que me faltan muchas para abrir un hilo.


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos patriotas por ESPAÑA grande y verde. Compren hoy mas barato que mañana.
> 
> @DON quizas me sobren copas para postear, pero creame que me faltan muchas para abrir un hilo.



Hombre, mañana será complicado comprar 

Anyway, todavía hay mucho que correr hasta llegar al reversal, pero la pinta me está gustando. Podemos tener un Epic Friday.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es lo que tiene el darse a la bebida y a los porros



La bebia es una buena tactica, pero las mas mejor es darle la vuelta a la pantalla.8:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

9865 soltamos largos y volvemos a cargar cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Hombre, mañana será complicado comprar
> 
> Anyway, todavía hay mucho que correr hasta llegar al reversal, pero la pinta me está gustando. Podemos tener un Epic Friday.



A todo le buscamos falta, si es que asi no vamos a ningun lao. Que mañana es sabado, pues mejor adelanten las compras del lunes a hoy. Ordenes a TEF a 14 euros es lo mas sensato.

Ande andara nuestro fuertecito cuando se le necesita.
Alierta mamon sube la accion.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es lo que tiene el darse a la bebida y a los porros



No se meta con el vicio que es mi sistema de ahorro e inversión a largo plazo

Cierto BMW cae un 1,x%, en unience se les ha quedado pillada la imagen en -0,01%

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/GER/BMW-Bmw

No se tome a mal las caídas, le invito a una cerveza, eso si solo si es Carlsberg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No se meta con el vicio que es mi sistema de ahorro e inversión a largo plazo
> 
> Cierto BMW cae un 1,x%, en unience se les ha quedado pillada la imagen en -0,01%
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo doble entonces...
BMW Group : Share of the BMW AG & dept : Share price performance

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 13:34 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No se meta con el vicio que es mi sistema de ahorro e inversión a largo plazo
> 
> Cierto BMW cae un 1,x%, en unience se les ha quedado pillada la imagen en -0,01%
> 
> ...



Y HEINEKEN que tal¿?


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No se meta con el vicio que es mi sistema de ahorro e inversión a largo plazo
> 
> Cierto BMW cae un 1,x%, en unience se les ha quedado pillada la imagen en -0,01%
> 
> ...




"Sólo es Carlsberg"??

El hostelero que seguramente más sabe de cervezas en España dice que carlsberg es su cerveza de botella favorita, "para beber a morro"ienso:

El Cangrejero, así se llama el local....el padre de este buen hombre es el que ponía las tapitas a los trabajadores de la antigua fábrica de Mahou cuando después de currar se sacaban un barril de cerveza y se lo bebían en la calle.

La fábrica se trasladó y este hombre siguió con la tradición de la cerveza, una de las mejores tiradas en Madrid.

El local está lleno de jarras y botellas de cerveza, el tío es una enciclopedia de esta bebida.

Y hasta aquí la historia de hoy:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues yo veo doble entonces...
> BMW Group : Share of the BMW AG & dept : Share price performance
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 13:34 ----------
> ...



Si donde esta mal es en Unience

Ver archivo adjunto 61859


A mi las cerveceras me gustan ,solo que Carlsberg tiene menos deuda que Heineken.Son negocios muy solidos, como no requieren mucho gasto de capital pueden permitirse niveles de endeudamiento por encima de la media


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> "Sólo es Carlsberg"??
> 
> El hostelero que seguramente más sabe de cervezas en España dice que carlsberg es su cerveza de botella favorita, "para beber a morro"ienso:
> 
> ...



No conocia el local,esta en pleno centro

https://plus.google.com/107659754291543418394/about?gl=es&hl=en

Lo dejo apuntado para pasarme un dia


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponzi, lo último que me haría a mí perder el sueño o el sentido del humor es la bolsa.
Y más cuando vas a largo y sabes que periodos alcistas y bajistas vas a ver unos cuantos.

Cada uno tiene su estrategia.
Yo ya hice mi cartera defensiva ante la incertidumbre que presiento este año. Con un 6% de dividendo asegurado de media batiré la inflación, mi única meta, y por mí que Pandoro venga las veces que quiera. 
Si los valores se revalorizan mejor, y si no al menos no dejo que los bancos se rían de mis ahorros.


----------



## tesorero (31 Ene 2014)

De un tweet:

-Paco, si me acompañas a la compra te haré eso que tanto te gusta.
-¿Canelones?
-No, idiota. Te la chuparé.
-Serás p*uta. Yo quiero canelones!

Pirata mete chistecillos de los tuyos en el blog, que te estás volviendo demasiado pofesional. De ahí a página de pago a 90 ralphes queda un paso.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Este hilo cuando venga el guano va a ser la hostia:
> 
> 1) en ligeros recortes la gente comprando a saco
> 2) hay casos en que van sin stop
> ...



estamos en mercado alcista, no hay problema,. si a guano le llamas corrección, el guano cuando el dow llegue a 22000...ahi si que es venta total.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

La devaluación del peso argentino fue analizada en el Air Force One, el avión del presidente de Estados Unidos:

Preocupa la devaluación al gobierno de EE.UU. - 31.01.2014 - lanacion.com *

Y los pagares de nueva rumasa en el Apolo 13, no te jode. Joder que creido se lo tienen estos argentinos.


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> estamos en mercado alcista, no hay problema,. si a guano le llamas corrección, el guano cuando el dow llegue a 22000...ahi si que es venta total.



No estoy de acuerdo, el guano vendrá cuando las gacelillas pensemos que es una simple corrección:rolleye:


----------



## guanobursatil (31 Ene 2014)

Dos datos que deberían preocupar a los inversores en Bolsa: Insider Selling y Margin Debt


----------



## alimon (31 Ene 2014)

Bankia presenta resultados el lunes.

Los 1,27-1,26 pueden ser buena entrada para posicionarse.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

guanobursatil dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pasa ná, www.estoloarreglamosentretodosponiendoelculo.com !!!


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

viene subidon en el dax? 50 arriba?


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Mmmm ¿hoy habla alguien, hay minutas o alguna excusa para liarla? Es que veo que se les está acabando el tiempo y no veo la reacción...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 Ene 2014)

Hay deflación? Sí.
El Banco Central va a estimular? No. 
Que hacer? Ponerse corto. :fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No pasa ná, www.estoloarreglamosentretodosponiendoelculo.com !!!



el dow pasará de los 20000 ya lo verás. cuando pasen 1000-2000 puntos los 20000 voy a vender todo, ahi si que vendrá una buena corrección.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, el guano vendrá cuando las gacelillas pensemos que es una simple corrección:rolleye:



Me pongo serio por una vez hoy.

Lo primero es no confundir nunca valor con precio. Si la empresa que compras genera beneficios y/o es innovadora nunca debería preocuparte su valor en bolsa. Si baja el precio de la acción porque viene el guano, que baje, su valor seguirá creciendo.

Cuando venga el guano gordo, que vendrá, las compañías mejor situadas sobrevivirán y además se quedarán con el negocio de laa demás que se habrán arruinado.
Lo estamos viendo aquí en España todos los días, los que han aguantado empiezan a repuntar porque su mercado, aunque con menor beneficio, ha aumentado por cierre de la competencia.

Lo único que hay que tener claro es que el dinero que se mete en bolsa nunca sabes cuando va a retornar, o las pérdidas que te puedes comer si te ves obligado a recuperar parte del capital. 
Por lo tanto hay que tener claro que en bolsa sólo se mete aquel dinero que no vas a necesitar en mucho tiempo (años).
La paciencia y la prudencia a la hora de elegir donde jugártela son la mejor arma de las gacelas.


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Con vuestro permiso, yo sigo pesado con Deoleo







http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={d593cbc3-5bfb-4a59-902f-dd876d2ba1a9}

A ver si salen las cajas por fin y realizan el contrasplit.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

cerramos cortos 9865-9820 y cargamos largos 8:


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Me pongo serio por una vez hoy.
> 
> Lo primero es no confundir nunca valor con precio. Si la empresa que compras genera beneficios y/o es innovadora nunca debería preocuparte su valor en bolsa. Si baja el precio de la acción porque viene el guano, que baje, su valor seguirá creciendo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre que se trate de una inversión a largo plazo.

Si uno quiere tener el dinero disponible, pues stop loss y money management. Algo incompatible con lo que dices.

Control de riesgos y del capital.

En banca se dice que "se asciende por lo comercial, se desciende por riesgos".

Eso de quedarme pillado....no gracias, antes vendo a pérdidas, experiencia que una vez vives, ya es más llevadera:rolleye:


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Si uno quiere tener el dinero disponible, pues stop loss y money management. Algo incompatible con lo que dices.
> 
> Control de riesgos y del capital.
> 
> ...



Cuando entro en un valor nunca se cuanto voy a ganar pero si tengo muy medido y conozco la cifra exacta de lo que puedo llegar a perder.

Importantisimo control de riesgos y del capital. La f óptima de Kelly la debemos seguir a rajatabla.


----------



## Topongo (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre que se trate de una inversión a largo plazo.
> 
> Si uno quiere tener el dinero disponible, pues stop loss y money management. Algo incompatible con lo que dices.
> 
> ...



En mi caso es un 70% tono 30% paulistano...
Pasta para el vicio 30 y una cartera dividendera 70

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Cuando entro en un valor nunca se cuanto voy a ganar pero si tengo muy medido y conozco la cifra exacta de lo que puedo llegar a perder.
> 
> Importantisimo control de riesgos y del capital. La f óptima de Kelly la debemos seguir a rajatabla.



Habría que preguntar a los que compraron en 12.000 puntos SAN a 10 euros, si prefieren cobrar dividendo o tener posibilidad de comprar SAN a 4 euros hace unos meses....8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

y me voy a casa y ya tal


----------



## gargamelix (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> La devaluación del peso argentino fue analizada en el Air Force One, el avión del presidente de Estados Unidos:
> 
> Preocupa la devaluación al gobierno de EE.UU. - 31.01.2014 - lanacion.com *
> 
> Y los pagares de nueva rumasa en el Apolo 13, no te jode. Joder que creido se lo tienen estos argentinos.



Lo curioso es las vueltas que se le da a esto, cuando las devaluaciones en Argentina y Venezuela no tienen NADA de sorprendentes debido a su control cambiario de sobras conocido por todo el mundo. Existe un gap entre el precio "oficial" y el "real" y la única incógnita aquí es saber cuando los gobiernos deciden (o se ven obligados a) ir aliviando presión en sus sucesivas devaluaciones.

Otra cosa ha sido la presión generalizada sobre todas las monedas de los emergentes (y de paso sobre algunas otras) que hemos visto, pero tampoco tiene tanto misterio teniendo en cuenta que anticipaban el anunciado tappering de la FED. Y todo esto cuando estamos en una época de tensiones entre otras divisas no emergentes que pueden estar anunciando tormenta.

Pero lo de Argentina y Venezuela sólo puede sorprender a quien le gustan las sorpresas o hacerse el sorprendido y coincido con usted: ese artículo tiene más que ver con el "peculiar" ego de los argentinos que con la realidad


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Peeeeeero que cooooño le pasado a Mastercard!!! -5.97%??? WTF!!
O empezáis a poner boobs ya o apago y empiezo el fin de semana.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Doble suelo y para arriba?
Vamos IBEX de mi vida !!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Peeeeeero que cooooño le pasado a Mastercard!!! -5.97%??? WTF!!
> O empezáis a poner boobs ya o apago y empiezo el fin de semana.



Pues no mires como viene Prana en el premarket ...:fiufiu:


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Ene 2014)

Pegándonos con la línea alcista desde Julio del 2013. 9760 xactamente.

Aquí vamos a esperar a lo mericanos. Que dios reparta suerte, porque como se ponga a repartir hostias.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Habría que preguntar a los que compraron en 12.000 puntos SAN a 10 euros, si prefieren cobrar dividendo o tener posibilidad de comprar SAN a 4 euros hace unos meses....8:



Compradas en el 2010
Han cobrado un 9 % de dividendo anual (dinero o acciones). Un 36% que hay que restar al precio. 
Si ves las tablas de inversión del SAN te sorprenderías de la pasta que se llevan los accionistas desde hace años sin mover un dedo ni una preocupación.

Los riesgos de invertir a corto son mucho mayores y el beneficio mucho menor, para comprobarlo basta con hacer una simple tabla de interés compuesto. Teniendo en cuenta también los gastos que supone operar una y otra vez y los impuestos que hay pagar.
Quien gana dinero en serio es el que va a largo y acierta.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

profit dow, otro stop dax

el dow cuando inicie sesión es probable que baje otros 70 pips, pero estaremos en soporte fuerte.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (31 Ene 2014)

Compradas unas DIAS a 6.04 euros. A ver como se comportan y hay rebote.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues no mires como viene Prana en el premarket ...:fiufiu:



Si pero esa contaba con ella. Es la megacorrección mañanera después de la subida de ayer pero con estas no te extrañe que empiece con -10% y acabe cerrando en +10%. También puede cerrar con un -20% claro 
Al final lo importante es que el resultado dentro de unos meses sea positivo y salvo debacle mundial espero que lo sea.
Lo de MA me ha sorprendido porque no es un valor que se menee un 6% así porque sí. Habrá que ver como se mueve en la tarde ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Doble suelo y para arriba?
> Vamos IBEX de mi vida !!!



no lo veo mucho


----------



## alimon (31 Ene 2014)

pilladas 8000 Bankias.

Confiaremos en la casta para el lunes.


Poniendo el radar en Prosegur.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

me he salido de todo menos deoleo y ence. vamos a esperar pacientes a las 5.

ojo con cementos que ahora le debería tocar corregir a partir del martes


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Compradas en el 2010
> Han cobrado un 9 % de dividendo anual (dinero o acciones). Un 36% que hay que restar al precio.
> Si ves las tablas de inversión del SAN te sorprenderías de la pasta que se llevan los accionistas desde hace años sin mover un dedo ni una preocupación.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo pero la disciplina mental que hay que tener para no correr detrás de los precios es de aupa. Sobre todo con un mercado tan alcista como el que hemos tenido donde cualquiera cantaba un valor y subía un buen pico. Dicho esto, ahora dormirá bastante mejor el que tenga expuesta una cantidad en SAN que el que tenga la misma cantidad en Coderes, SPS y otros amigos en concurso y al final dormir es lo que cuenta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Tono, cuando llegue a casa te hago la cuenta de lo que ha palmado hasta ahora incluyendo dividendo...se acercará bastante a la cotización actual partido la de compra. Cosas de pagar divis via ampliaciones de capital 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Veo como está el IBEX 
veo el verde de Acciona en *+4,64%*

y me recuerda a los señuelos que ponen los cazadores para pillar a lo bestia en los últimos días de caza.


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ene 2014)

Pues los futuros usanos vienen un poco rojos...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me he salido de todo menos deoleo y ence. vamos a esperar pacientes a las 5.
> 
> ojo con cementos que ahora le debería tocar corregir a partir del martes



y las vaselinas


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

Un poco rojos, si...y el DAX bajando 200 puntos....

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 15:05 ----------

Popular parece que quiere levantar el vuelo


----------



## gargamelix (31 Ene 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Un poco rojos, si...y el DAX bajando 200 puntos....



Los bancos en todos lados... menuda hostia ::


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2014)

posis asustagacelas en popular


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ene 2014)

Acabo de salir de FCC (19,54) y Cementos (7,30) para recoger plusvis, no me gusta un pelo la situación y mejor asegurar.
La cementera la veo bien pero hace falta que rompa con claridad los 7,50.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Ene 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como cierre el mes por debajo de esos 1766... ==> febrero ¿ 1680 ?



esta tarde sera interesante.

El fdax -2,20%
en 913X habrá que estudiar largos según el PA.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

Ayer entré a última hora en Alstom esperando rebote después de tanta corrección.... 





Si es que el que nace gacela.....otra para largo.....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Ene 2014)

En el fondo no podemos quejarnos ::


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no lo veo mucho



A ver los 1770 usanos si aguantan ...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Ostias como panes vienen del imperio. De las que llevo en premarket pocas van verdes y me da que se van a contagiar del buen rollo rápido.
Como nota curiosa el subidote de CMG después de los resultados (+12% en pre). Calculo que lo dejan en +5 cuando acabe la sesión y si hay suerte :ouch:


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Otro HR con cambio de consejeros en OLE. Los dos consejeros son de EBRO :fiufiu:

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={e4f5f423-73ae-4d1a-8fbb-9fc0ec479a5f}

Poco a poco parece que se va acercando el día de la salida de las cajas.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Otro HR con cambio de consejeros en OLE. Los dos consejeros son de EBRO :fiufiu:
> 
> https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={e4f5f423-73ae-4d1a-8fbb-9fc0ec479a5f}
> 
> Poco a poco parece que se va acercando el día de la salida de las cajas.



Parece que espabilan ...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

esta todo controladito gacelillas , aun debemos rebotar antes de ir a cerrar el gap 9400 :Baile:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ayer entré a última hora en Alstom esperando rebote después de tanta corrección....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alstom es bajista desde hace tiempo...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (31 Ene 2014)

Vamoh OLE!!!

Después de estar día y medio con orden de compra en 0,465 y tocándolo varias veces no entraba,... ayer finalmente en 0,47.


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

El tapón en 0,505 de 4M en OLE lo han quitado a ver si esta es la buena.

Mi teoría es que Ebro ha perdido la puja por la parte de las cajas y ya no tiene motivo para retener el precio, veremos ...


----------



## Dotierr (31 Ene 2014)

Rozando el límite de nuevo SP 1770...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alstom es bajista desde hace tiempo...



Me gusta probar suerte.....y algún día tendrá que dejar de serlo, no? Pero vamos que solo buscaba un +3% de rebotillo pal finde y ya tal.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 Ene 2014)

Hoy estaba pensando en estudiar indicadores.
Que indicador es mejor?
El Koncorde o el Ichimoku?
Podría funcionar una estrategia automática basada en estos dos? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

andanaaassss de ostias en Mastercard!


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

vix con gap gordisimo al alza , totalmente sobrecomprado y cerrando un gap a la baja , tendremos peponeo del bueno .

manos fuertes llevan una semana vendiendo sp500 :rolleye:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

Como tienta Prana. Tiene unos movimientos....:baba:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como tienta Prana. Tiene unos movimientos....:baba:



Te dije que no te fiaras del premarket. Me conozco bien a las zorrillas estas!!


----------



## bronx5 (31 Ene 2014)

Creéis que si el IBEX pierde los 9750 empieza el guano???


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Buén dato del PMI de Chicado, ya hay escusa para peponear?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te dije que no te fiaras del premarket. Me conozco bien a las zorrillas estas!!



Como se nota que estamos a viernes


----------



## alimon (31 Ene 2014)

bronx5 dijo:


> Creéis que si el IBEX pierde los 9750 empieza el guano???



Cierre por debajo 9750 = guano hasta 9000-9100, con extensión pandoro sin vaselina hasta los 86xx.


Cierre por encima de 10050 = peponeo hasta 10400, con extensión 10750, con extensión en plan orgía hasta los 11xxx.


Mientras tanto, lo único mariconear con brindis al sol.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No me gusta nada. SP y me aseguro 5 cifras. Me voy que no quiero mirar y mover stops. Suerte



Como decía a primera hora.... De nuevo dentro en proyección bajista.. Go Pepón


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vix con gap gordisimo al alza , totalmente sobrecomprado y cerrando un gap a la baja , tendremos peponeo del bueno .
> 
> manos fuertes llevan una semana vendiendo sp500 :rolleye:



calmate amigo, las manos fuertes venden y luego cae, no al revés.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> calmate amigo, las manos fuertes venden y luego cae, no al revés.



creo que lo dice por precisamente lo contrario. Que ahora están vendiendo las gacelas y ellos comprando.


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Pregunta for veterans:

¿Cual es el reversal más gordo que habéis visto en los USAnos? Porque si consigue este del 1,5%....bueno, yo no recuerdo algo así. En el trolíbex sí claro, pero los yankis?


----------



## davinci (31 Ene 2014)

Después de un paseo en montaña rusa PRISA remonta con algo más de entusiasmo... lo cual no garantiza nada, claro.


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

*!!! Vaaaaaaaamos coño !!!*

Si cae un poco más nos vamos al culibex en 9350

[YOUTUBE]2DVnZstVqpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

buena subida del chapapote:Aplauso:

ya solo me quedan 140€ pa recuperar de la ostia mañanera:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

son las manos debiles las que llevan vendiendo sp500 una semana y perdon por el retraso de FranR


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pregunta for veterans:
> 
> ¿Cual es el reversal más gordo que habéis visto en los USAnos? Porque si consigue este del 1,5%....bueno, yo no recuerdo algo así. En el trolíbex sí claro, pero los yankis?



30 octubre 2013 creo recordar 20 puntos abajo aprox y rebote

edit: Perdón no había leído lo. de más gordo. Para eso hemeroteca o gráfico y buscar


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son las manos debiles las que llevan vendiendo sp500 una semana y perdon por el retraso de FranR



Eres un hippie )


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pregunta for veterans:
> 
> ¿Cual es el reversal más gordo que habéis visto en los USAnos? Porque si consigue este del 1,5%....bueno, yo no recuerdo algo así. En el trolíbex sí claro, pero los yankis?



He vivido como insider un intradiario de caer un 15% y terminar en verde. Fue en el NASDAQ y las cotizaciones individuales estaban muchas en el -40 y sin contrapartida.

Algunos de los que andan por el hilo no tienen ni idea de lo que puede llegar a pasar en determinados valores. Literalmente no poder vender.

!!! Fight !!!


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> He vivido como insider un intradiario de caer un 15% y terminar en verde. Fue en el NASDAQ y las cotizaciones individuales estaban muchas en el -40 y sin contrapartida.
> 
> Algunos de los que andan por el hilo no tienen ni idea de lo que puede llegar a pasar en determinados valores. Literalmente no poder vender.
> 
> !!! Fight !!!



en marzo 2009, recuerdo empresas bajando un 10-20% cada dia

las vegas sands, infineon.....k luego se multiplicaron x10


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

que no habras vivido tu guanabe


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> en marzo 2009, recuerdo empresas bajando un 10-20% cada dia
> 
> las vegas sands, infineon.....k luego se multiplicaron x10



lo que digo que caía un 15% era el NASDAQ .....

Era para verlo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (31 Ene 2014)

Franr y demás foreros consejos después de lo que estamos viendo ¿ Cerrar posiciones o quedarse abierto el fin de semana?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

abierto largos xon tres cojones ' stop 5900


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2014)

¿Qué pasa en Prisaaaaaaa?

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 16:15 ----------

Jato estás muy graciosillo. ¿Tan pronto y de tragos?


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Franr y demás foreros consejos después de lo que estamos viendo ¿ Cerrar posiciones o quedarse abierto el fin de semana?



Si no me salta aguanto. Eso si, vengo cubierto por la última operación cerrada y de momento con recorrido en la entrada en la que navego.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

bertok dijo:


> lo que digo que caía un 15% era el NASDAQ .....
> 
> Era para verlo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



yaya,

alguna que otra bajada entré...hasta que hizo suelo a LP en 2009 y luego subir y subir, vamos a superar los máximos del 2000


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa en Prisaaaaaaa?
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> Jato estás muy graciosillo. ¿Tan pronto y de tragos?



par de latitas solo


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2014)

Mpbk.
La verdad es que no me gusta mucho como sueles expresarte. Sueles ser muy subidito.

Peeeeero, al césar lo que es del césar. Hoy estás cantando cagadas con umildá y conosimiento. Me caes mejor.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mpbk.
> La verdad es que no me gusta mucho como sueles expresarte. Sueles ser muy subidito.
> 
> Peeeeero, al césar lo que es del césar. Hoy estás cantando cagadas con umildá y conosimiento. Me caes mejor.



Es una eshhhhtrategia 8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ene 2014)

Puse la orden de ole a 0,465 no entro ni ayer ni hoy... ahora tengo la espinita de correr detras del valor


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como se nota que estamos a viernes



Tiene ustéc toda la razón... Viennnes y que viennnes.... Prana +5.24% :Baile:


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me gusta probar suerte.....y algún día tendrá que dejar de serlo, no? Pero vamos que solo buscaba un +3% de rebotillo pal finde y ya tal.



Sin per,desde 26 con ella. Fue entrar yo y batacazo. La próxima vez aviso para que nadie mas se la pegue

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

qué pasa en prisa? info privilegiada? alguna oferta por el digital+?




deoleo +5% VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSS


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa en Prisaaaaaaa?
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> Jato estás muy graciosillo. ¿Tan pronto y de tragos?



Digital+ ???? rumor que dice Chicharros.info
"€hicharros Bolsa @chicharrosinfo
#PRISA se anima entre rumores de venta de Digital Plus"


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Digital+ ???? rumor que dice Chicharros.info
> "€hicharros Bolsa @chicharrosinfo
> #PRISA se anima entre rumores de venta de Digital Plus"


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué pasa en prisa? info privilegiada? alguna oferta por el digital+?



Eso no se ve en el comechichis ni en el AT. Siempre he pensado que con los chicharros no vale casi nada. Solo tener la información adecuada.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

DEOLEO en el 0.495 ...

o.50 y tal ... :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (31 Ene 2014)

Prisa retrasa la venta de Canal+ porque las ofertas recibidas son bajas - FormulaTV


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> Prisa retrasa la venta de Canal+ porque las ofertas recibidas son bajas - FormulaTV



eso se saía a las 9, que lo puse yo

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 09:31 ----------

deoleo, como está el tapón en 0,51?

hay 600.000 en 0,50


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 Ene 2014)

El futuro del SP500 tiene en 1767 la madre de los soportes pero terminará por perforarlo. ienso:


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

Los Mexicanos mantienen los tipos de interés en el 3.5% ...


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (31 Ene 2014)

¿superara deoleo los 0.505?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

el cuidata en prisa metiendo 60.000 cada tick pero no la sujeta


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (31 Ene 2014)

Yo digo que si.

Deoleo cerró el 2013 con unas ventas de 809 millones de euros y reduce sustancialmente su deuda


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso se saía a las 9, que lo puse yo
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 09:31 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> Yo digo que si.
> 
> Deoleo cerró el 2013 con unas ventas de 809 millones de euros y reduce sustancialmente su deuda



lo que crea una gacela o un centenar de ellas no tiene la menor importancia.


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> ¿superara deoleo los 0.505?



ehhh que no lo habia mirado, vamoss ese profit a 0.59


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Decloban! Que no hay tapón en Deoleo ya! No lo veo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ene 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Sin per,desde 26 con ella. Fue entrar yo y batacazo. La próxima vez aviso para que nadie mas se la pegue
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



A todos nos ha pasado de esas alguna vez. Si yo te contara...aveces te entra la paranoia de que te están observando para pegar el arreón en el sentido contrario cuando tú compras o vendes. Absurdo cuando hablamos de pocos miles de euros. Ya sabemos que juegan con la psicologia humana.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban! Que no hay tapón en Deoleo ya! No lo veo



en .505 hay 485k


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban! Que no hay tapón en Deoleo ya! No lo veo



0,5050	484.551

Sigue con tapon


----------



## Thaiel (31 Ene 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 0,5050	484.551
> 
> Sigue con tapon



Hay miedo por si están en oculto...pero visto lo visto días atrás, es un mini-tapón.

Creo que hoy cierra en 0,51...y espero


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Hay miedo por si están en oculto...pero visto lo visto días atrás, es un mini-tapón.
> 
> Creo que hoy cierra en 0,51...y espero



si cierra en 0,51 entra la chicharrada, no creo que se arriesgue

0,505
de todas formas 400.000 es el 10% del volumen diario. antes había 4 millones.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ene 2014)

Thaiel dijo:


> Hay miedo por si están en oculto...pero visto lo visto días atrás, es un mini-tapón.
> 
> Creo que hoy cierra en 0,51...y espero



cuenta que ya ha movido 6 millones títulos, puede ser un buen valor para estos meses pero tranquilidad que un 7% es mucho


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Lo de Prisa ha sido para intentar llevarla al canal de nuevo.


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> Yo digo que si.
> 
> Deoleo cerró el 2013 con unas ventas de 809 millones de euros y reduce sustancialmente su deuda



Lo importante no es eso sino que salen dos consejeros de Ebro.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Lo importante no es eso sino que salen dos consejeros de Ebro.



Pues tiene pinta que Ebro se pira y le vende sus acciones a otro.... 

1+1



OPA?

de todas formas, por técnico, la semana que viene es de muchos máximos.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Que ha pasasu??? El nasdaq y el SP han subido casi medio punto de golpe!!!


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

suelo dax, nos vamos a la mm200 5min

follow me.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 16:52 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Que ha pasasu??? El nasdaq y el SP han subido casi medio punto de golpe!!!



he cerrao mis cortos, se ha notao eh:XX:


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Decloban! Que no hay tapón en Deoleo ya! No lo veo



Revisa mis comentarios, hace rato que he dicho que el tapón de 4 millones en 0,505 ha desaparecido después de que se publicase que los consejeros de Ebro se van.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si cierra en 0,51 entra la chicharrada, no creo que se arriesgue
> 
> 0,505
> de todas formas 400.000 es el 10% del volumen diario. antes había 4 millones.



También me sirve, jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

no hay piedad para los bajistas


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> suelo dax, nos vamos a la mm200 5min
> 
> follow me.
> 
> ...



Pues si que va usted cargado 
Han dejado un rayajo en la gráfica de 3 pares. Veremos a ver como lucha ahora contra la gravedad.


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta que Ebro se pira y le vende sus acciones a otro....
> 
> 1+1
> 
> ...



¿Te imaginas que el comprador de JP es americano? Eso explicaría porque Ebro ya no tiene ningún interés en contener el precio sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Topongo (31 Ene 2014)

gargamelix dijo:


> Los bancos en todos lados... menuda hostia ::



Todos no... ahi estamos los sabadelianos en nuestra conga 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas que el comprador de JP es americano? Eso explicaría porque Ebro ya no tiene ningún interés en contener el precio sino todo lo contrario.



Deoleo +6%
Rovi +4%
Fuera de Cementos +5%

Hemos perdido la apuesta con el codere de depeche el gurú. En fín otra vez será.



Nota: Prisa lleva toda la semana calentando la última hora de la sesión. Cuidata pasa a saludar!


chicharros de nuevo.. qué será la próxima? que vertice360 sale de la quiebra?


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Contra de peche siempre se tiene la batalla perdida, a ver sino porque te crees que tiene el titulo de gurú :XX:


----------



## Topongo (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo +6%
> Rovi +4%
> Fuera de Cementos +5%
> 
> ...



Depeche es mucho depeche :X

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ene 2014)

empieza a subir los grandes, y empieza a bajar acciona de mi vida


----------



## Montegrifo (31 Ene 2014)

Estoy pensando en sacarme unas entradas en primera fila para el lunes en bankia con to lo gordo. Como lo veis?
Las previsiones no son espectaculares así q veo que los resultados podrían batirlas fácilmente lo que podría darnos una semana de gloria antes de la empapelada general, pero claro, eso ya sería febrero, y ahí puede que me lleve un buen ::
Alguien se apunta?


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como decía a primera hora.... De nuevo dentro en proyección bajista.. Go Pepón



Jato hazme caso de una vez y pagate una tarifa plana de datos


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Depeche es mucho depeche :X
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Oiga, he comprado unas Melias de esas en 9.30. Era usted el que me decía o no?


----------



## decloban (31 Ene 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Estoy pensando en sacarme unas entradas en primera fila para el lunes en bankia con to lo gordo. Como lo veis?
> Las previsiones no son espectaculares así q veo que los resultados podrían batirlas fácilmente lo que podría darnos una semana de gloria antes de la empapelada general, pero claro, eso ya sería febrero, y ahí puede que me lleve un buen ::
> Alguien se apunta?



Si estas en lo cierto, ¿no es mejor entrar hoy que esta a -2%?


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2014)

Todavía cerramos en los 10000


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

otro rayajo de esos para arriba ienso:
Al final los usanos acaban hoy verde?


----------



## Topongo (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Oiga, he comprado unas Melias de esas en 9.30. Era usted el que me decía o no?



No era yo no jjjj

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si estas en lo cierto, ¿no es mejor entrar hoy que esta a -2%?



Los resultados pueden ser como los de POP:

buenos y luego te pones a leer la letra txiki, y ves que es todo por desinversiones y plusvas

cuidado

y suerte



habrá que estar pegado al monitor para la subasta de los chicharros del hilo. Hoy más aceitosos que nunca


----------



## Montegrifo (31 Ene 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Si estas en lo cierto, ¿no es mejor entrar hoy que esta a -2%?



A eso me refería, en comprar ahora para comerme lo q venga la semana q viene.

Me han visto venir, "estaba" en -2


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

hombre colgado , gap a la baja para el lunes , cerramos largos 9820-9920 abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Jato hazme caso de una vez y pagate una tarifa plana de datos



Hoy el coeficiente de elasticidad de ano, ha quedado en un casi 2,5% en san


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Jato hazme caso de una vez y pagate una tarifa plana de datos



estas como una cabra chaval , MV sabe lo que se hace :no:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No era yo no jjjj
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



ha sido postearlo y se disparan 


es mi día!

voy corriendo a echar una primitiva


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Hoy el coeficiente de elasticidad de ano, ha quedado en un casi 2,5% en san



Soy más de BBVA, y ha dado juego también


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

veo peligro de hombre colgado y por tanto de gap a la baja para el lunes , MV acaba de cargar cortos en 9920 , advertidos quedan gacelillas ejpertitas , el que avisa no es traidor :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV sabe lo que se hace :no:


----------



## jjsuamar (31 Ene 2014)

VAMOS CON MIS PRISAS, VAMOS CON MIS SABADELL. vamos con mis imtech.


----------



## gargamelix (31 Ene 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Todos no... ahi estamos los sabadelianos en nuestra conga
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora se ha calmado un poco la cosa, justo cuando escribí eso estaba recibiendo a base de bien toda la banca europeda.

Pero por supuesto lo hacían respetando sus congas del hilo ::


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Prisa 0,41
1 millon en compra y otro en venta


algo de info nueva hay. lo sabremos mañana


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2014)

joder casi plano...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

hombre colgado , rezad lo que sepais :no:

sobrevivid al fin de semana , si lo haceis vereis el gap que os anuncio


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo peligro de hombre colgado y por tanto de gap a la baja para el lunes , MV acaba de cargar cortos en 9920 , advertidos quedan gacelillas ejpertitas , el que avisa no es traidor :rolleye:



Miauuuu ¿y esos cortos? El único hombre colgado va a se ustec cuando vuelva a Chimborazo pobre como salió


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2014)

el hombre colgado ya lo tenemos , el lunes veremos si tenemos gap a la baja y marica colgado , eso no va por usted señor franR 

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 17:37 ----------

feliz finde , nos vemos el lunes pezkeñines :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Miauuuu ¿y esos cortos? El único hombre colgado va a se ustec cuando vuelva a Chimborazo pobre como salió



estoy de acuerdo con el jato. doji lapida-martillo invertido en mensual. 

algunos sistemas automáticos a largo plazo estarán saliendo toda esta semana hoy todo el día


----------



## amago45 (31 Ene 2014)

desconectamos a lamernos las heridas, XDDD

Mala pinta el HIVEX en mensual ... pero en Heikin-Ashi la vela tiene una pinta 'macanuda' ... 8:8:8:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el hombre colgado ya lo tenemos , el lunes veremos si tenemos gap a la baja y marica colgado , eso no va por usted señor franR
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 17:37 ----------
> 
> feliz finde , nos vemos el lunes pezkeñines :Baile:



Pues si tendremos un marica colgado el lunes y además loco por los gatos esponjosos. Marramamiau
Y no se moleste, si no puede venir el lunes le disculpamos


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> suelo dax, nos vamos a la mm200 5min
> 
> follow me.
> 
> ...





poneos la mm200 y veréis,

paso de -390 a +458eur

me habéis follow me? jajajaj otro dia consecutivo ganando.


----------



## Xiux (31 Ene 2014)

Quien decia de no comprar PRISAS el otro dia 

por cierto, al final no compré :-(


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Boobs time.... dalme alegrías y pongan algún pectoral para las señoras y gatos


----------



## Montegrifo (31 Ene 2014)

Bueno, mis cartas están echadas. Me he salido de sab con un bonito plazo fijo de los de antes y me he metido en bankia con to lo gordo. Ya sólo me queda coger palomitas y gafas de sol y esperar q el gato siga en su línea con sus predicciones. 

Si el lunes Pandoro aparece a primera hora tranquilos q empezara conmigo y os dará tiempo a esconderos ::

Alguna recomendacion pelicular para no pensar en lo irracional a la par que insensata q es mi operativa?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Quien decia de no comprar PRISAS el otro dia
> 
> por cierto, al final no compré :-(



Yo decía por técnico no comprar. Otra cosa es lo de siempre: info privilegiada, o que el Cuidata ponga toda la carne en el asador.


Pese a la subida, sigue siendo BAJISTA, porque ni siquiera ha chocado con la directriz alcista.

Ha cerrado en el 61,80 CLAVADO de la caída desde máximos

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 10:53 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Boobs time.... dalme alegrías y pongan algún pectoral para las señoras y gatos



boobs e hilo nuevo


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

Kate os desea feliz finde







.....

Gracias calopez por censurar las imágenes de Tumble...muchas gracias...todos estamos muy contentos.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Ahora les pongo las malas noticias, como estoy sancionado ya con un toque no puedo abrir hilos en el principal, que ya he he cumplido mi limite semanal, así que les dejo aquí

Nuclear Engineer: Even worse news at Fukushima plant — Radioactive water has formed pathway and is flowing straight into Pacific Ocean (AUDIO)


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

De San Amaro a San Valentin,
Las bajadas del IBEX no tienen FIN.


----------



## Krim (31 Ene 2014)

No me extraña que te sancionen, maja. Poner noticias de ese sitio basura debería ser ban permanente. Pero bueno, a lo tuyo.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (31 Ene 2014)

Al final Deoleo no supera el tapon. Se ha quedado en 0.495


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> poneos la mm200 y veréis,
> 
> paso de -390 a +458eur
> 
> me habéis follow me? jajajaj otro dia consecutivo ganando.



ni un thanks, que tacaños oyga,

y lo mejor, aun queda subida.


----------



## Xiux (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo decía por técnico no comprar. Otra cosa es lo de siempre: info privilegiada, o que el Cuidata ponga toda la carne en el asador.
> 
> 
> Pese a la subida, sigue siendo BAJISTA, porque ni siquiera ha chocado con la directriz alcista.
> ...



ya hombre, era por picarte un poco


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No me extraña que te sancionen, maja. Poner noticias de ese sitio basura debería ser ban permanente. Pero bueno, a lo tuyo.



No se de que va el tema, pero después de que me avisaran a mi por incluir la palabra pole en una respuesta seria con thanks y todo, de los mods me espero cualquier cosa. Y ane creo que no suele poner magufadas ni trollear

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ene 2014)

Viernes, fin de mes y despidiendo el hilo...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No se de que va el tema, pero después de que me avisaran a mi por incluir la palabra pole en una respuesta seria con thanks y todo, de los mods me espero cualquier cosa. Y ane creo que no suele poner magufadas ni trollear
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



krim como pronuclear y yo como antinuclear, hemos tenido las nuestras en otros hilos.

pero para mí que una central vierta ríos de agua radioactiva al mar, pues sí que es para ponerlo en el principal.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 13:05 ----------

Prisa da entrada de manos fuertes bastante amplías. Yo creo que es solo el cuidador, viendo que subían los chicharros y ha empujado a ver si picaba alguien. solo eso.

por qué me baso en esto? porque lleva toda la semana si os fijáis, la última hora metiendo pasta y dirigiendo el valor.

Cuidatas, pasad a saludar!


----------



## Maravedi (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo decía por técnico no comprar. Otra cosa es lo de siempre: info privilegiada, o que el Cuidata ponga toda la carne en el asador.
> 
> 
> Pese a la subida, sigue siendo BAJISTA, porque ni siquiera ha chocado con la directriz alcista.
> ...



Yo he soltado esta tarde las prisas después de varias semanas remoloneando,hemos sacao para un par de cenas


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

Apuntarse al gym shurs! 8:

[YOUTUBE]n0c4_QGj7fE[/YOUTUBE]



ups! me equivoqué de foro ::


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

este mes lo abro yo el hilo? el que mejor operativas ha dado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Mon, creo que ha llegado el momento que abras el hilo...Do your best dude!


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Voto por mon.

Espero que el título lo ponga al nivel .... ::::::


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Una vez, un amigo se junto con una Brasileira, pero me dejo claro que no era puta, y yo le dije: puta no, RE-puta. Tu método de inversión en bolsa, no es la Ostia... es la RE-ostia. Por mi puedes abrir el nuevo hilo.





mpbk dijo:


> este mes lo abro yo el hilo? el que mejor operativas ha dado.


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

no estoy al nivel ienso:

Voto por Ane, que está muy participativ@

unas fantas juapa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Bertok, haciendo uso de Yifi para peli de ciencia ficción 

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 21:22 ----------

Hay un ranking por ahí del hilo de enero..... :ouch:


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, haciendo uso de Yifi para peli de ciencia ficción
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 21:22 ----------
> 
> Hay un ranking por ahí del hilo de enero..... :ouch:



¿ender's game? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Fuck yeah!

---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 21:35 ----------

Mon, el de los caracoles no creo que venga a abrirlo. Sería de orgasmo guanero infinito. Así que a falta de él, lo más parecido eres tu inocho: , así que déjate de milongas!


----------



## mpbk (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Una vez, un amigo se junto con una Brasileira, pero me dejo claro que no era puta, y yo le dije: puta no, RE-puta. Tu método de inversión en bolsa, no es la Ostia... es la RE-ostia. Por mi puedes abrir el nuevo hilo.



que ironico es ud.....

le suena???......

1-abro largos, follow me

2-ya sube que bueno soy..

asi soy re-puto amo, re-idiota, re-pringao:´´(


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2014 at 21:35 ----------
> 
> Mon, el de los caracoles no creo que venga a abrirlo. Sería de orgasmo guanero infinito. Así que a falta de él, lo más parecido eres tu inocho: , así que déjate de milongas!



He visto al portada de Antisocial pero al entrar he visto que es un documental y tiene pinta de tratar de las historias terribles de los wannabes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

www.esteesotromagufo.com

*Peter Schiff - Market Crash 2014 | London Real*

[YOUTUBE]XSj4tpu0kYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

qué haceis aquí?
ya hay un nuevo hilo abierto

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493667-habeis-visto-ibex35-febreo-2014-mamá me se ha muerto el oso y pepón se ha vuelto gay


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

eso eso

que lo abra el extraterrestre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> qué haceis aquí?
> ya hay un nuevo hilo abierto
> 
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/493667-habeis-visto-ibex35-febreo-2014-mamá me se ha muerto el oso y pepón se ha vuelto gay



Esa broma la inventé antes de que nacieras shaaaaaval! Antes de que se inventara el yahoo y to! 

En links con faltas de ortojrafía siempre pon el puntero.... )


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> eso eso
> 
> que lo abra el extraterrestre



venga Mon, joder :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

*!!! Vaaaamos coño !!!*


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2014)

Yo voto porque lo abra Monlovi.
El troll aún no se lo ha ganado, casi se lo merece más el jsti. Por cierto, me vuelve usted a caer mal.


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa broma la inventé antes de que nacieras shaaaaaval! Antes de que se inventara el yahoo y to!
> 
> En links con faltas de ortojrafía siempre pon el puntero.... )



a tu padre le vas a enseñar a hacer hijos
me sabía el MS-DOS como el catecismo


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a tu padre le vas a enseñar a hacer hijos
> me sabía el MS-DOS como el catecismo



a mi se me daba bien el ábaco :


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ene 2014)

De coña lo de anarrosa...sin palabras me hayo (se dice hayo y no hallo,verdad?)

Aaaggggh,como si alguien hubiese tirado de la cadena a ultima hora,tal cual


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a tu padre le vas a enseñar a hacer hijos
> me sabía el MS-DOS como el catecismo



No tenias con quien intercambiar juegos de PC en floppy de 5 1/4 ? A mi me pasaba lo mismo y ejecutaba todos los .com y .exe del msdos esperando que me saliera algún juego. Que triste... pero después me pasaron la Mandy follando, era monitor de fosforo verde, pero algo se veía y lo otro te lo imaginabas porque los pixeles se movían mucho.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Joder, te veo que no vives... llevo muchas mas que tu, infinitamente mas que tu... olvídate de ellas que ya nos darán una alegría buena.





ApoloCreed dijo:


> De coña lo de anarrosa...sin palabras me hayo (se dice hayo y no hallo,verdad?)
> 
> Aaaggggh


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Sois muy pesaos. Al final lo abriréis cuatro a la vez y se montará el belén, nos banearán a todos y acabaremos vagando por rankia o el foro ese de euribor.
Muy mal :no:


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Joder, te veo que no vives... llevo muchas mas que tu, infinitamente mas que tu... olvídate de ellas que ya nos darán una alegría buena.



Tu eres politico de madre puta,deduzco que con el dinero por castigo...asi se sobrelleva mucho mejor 

En minimos al cierre,por si habia duda


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

El hilo lo tendría que abrir el jran MV, maestro entre los maestros... pero entre la diferencia horaria y la calidad del supergen de parqué snifao....


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No tenias con quien intercambiar juegos de PC en floppy de 5 1/4 ? A mi me pasaba lo mismo y ejecutaba todos los .com y .exe del msdos esperando que me saliera algún juego. Que triste... pero después me pasaron la Mandy follando, era monitor de fosforo verde, pero algo se veía y lo otro te lo imaginabas porque los pixeles se movían mucho.



aún me acuerdo cuando cree mi primer archivo BAT para reproducir el sonido de un pedo

Y qué ilusión ir al kiosko a comprar las revistas que 'regalaban' un disquete de 1'4 megas, repleto de maravillosos juegos y programas


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Evidentemente, al archivo le llamaste pedo.bat a que si ?




Tono dijo:


> aún me acuerdo cuando cree mi primer archivo BAT para reproducir el sonido de un pedo


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> De coña lo de anarrosa...sin palabras me hayo (se dice hayo y no hallo,verdad?)
> 
> Aaaggggh,como si alguien hubiese tirado de la cadena a ultima hora,tal cual



El 12 de Febrero presenta resultados y se prevén desastrosos.

Se está poniendo a punta de caramelo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2014)

Eso es una puta falacia, todo dios sabe que el año que viene el olentzero y los reyes magos van a tirar de carbón como nunca se ha visto.



bertok dijo:


> El 12 de Febrero presenta resultados y se prevén desastrosos.
> 
> Se está poniendo a punta de caramelo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Lo va a abrir Mon, el lo sabe. Yo lo sé.


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

que nooooo 

que me la liáis como el día del fuertecito con las bankinter y luego la cnmv ya sabemos a por quién va

mucho interés veo ienso: vais a hacer cosas malas ¿verdad? )


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no estoy al nivel ienso:
> 
> Voto por Ane, que está muy participativ@
> 
> unas fantas juapa?



se vota para cambiar de amo. no para dejar de ser esclava.

si lo abres, él vendrá


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> que nooooo
> 
> que me la liáis como el día del fuertecito con las bankinter y luego la cnmv ya sabemos a por quién va
> 
> mucho interés veo ienso: vais a hacer cosas malas ¿verdad? )



esa actitud de marica acobardao no encaja con tu perfil ni con tu gusto por las buenas jembras.

abre el puto hilo y ensáñate con wannabes y gaceléridos joer ::::::


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ene 2014)

Joder,cuanta presion encima para el hombre...ni Neymar y Bale juntos tienen tanta


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

sois más pesaos que comerse 1 kg churros de una_ sentá_ :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sois más pesaos que comerse 1 kg churros de una_ sentá_ :no:



Y tú un A.W. Abre el puto hilo. Último aviso.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sois más pesaos que comerse 1 kg churros de una_ sentá_ :no:



We are all waiting my friend!


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

What is the fucking problem? 8:

Do you want a bounty? ::::::


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ene 2014)

Una hora queda...


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

le paso por privado al piratón la contraseña y lo abre?

problem?


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ene 2014)

Voy preparando una pole o por lo menos una first peich.


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> le paso por privado al piratón la contraseña y lo abre?
> 
> problem?



Venga, dale ::::::


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

se la paso a usted BertoK?


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> se la paso a usted BertoK?



no, al pirata se le hace el culo agua por abrir el jilo.

grasias mon ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Joder, esta es la conversación entre mis multinicks más surrealista que he tenido... :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

enviado Piratón,

no me sea muy cotilla, eh!


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

O se abre de una puta vez el hilo o lo abro yo con el título

Habeis visto el Ibex35 - Febrero del 201 - Análisis Técnico y Fundamental. Principios básicos para invertir en bolsa.

Edito: ya lo he abierto, ese es el enlace.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2014)

Tono que pesaooo, no cuela. No pone Hilo mítico.

Respondido Mon.


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2014)

Tono dijo:


> O se abre de una puta vez el hilo o lo abro yo con el título
> 
> Habeis visto el Ibex35 - Febrero del 201 - Análisis Técnico y Fundamental. Principios básicos para invertir en bolsa.
> 
> Edito: ya lo he abierto, ese es el enlace.


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono que pesaooo, no cuela. No pone Hilo mítico.
> 
> Respondido Mon.



la contraseña está ok, pero me he dado cuenta que el ususario es "monlovi" con "m" minúscula

QUE LO ABRAS!


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Dale MON...abre de una vez

Ideas: Febrero: Pandoro la tiene tan larga que empezó a meterla en enero, y hasta hoy solo ha entrado el casco de bombero :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono que pesaooo, no cuela. No pone Hilo mítico.
> 
> Respondido Mon.



Pues te juro que a la tercera va la vencida. 
El que avisa no es traidor :no:
Abrid el hilo ya.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

venga copon!!

¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Febrero 2014: El mes con menos boobs


fijaros en la foto de atrás:
Cuatro detenidos en el desahucio de un enfermo crónico en Lavapiés | Madrid | EL PAÍS


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

Febrero: Si te miras y te ves dos huevos que no son tuyos, es que la entrada en bankia ha sido como coincidir con pandoro en el trullo.

Esta también me gusta....


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2014)

patapalo!
ya tiene la info ... usted sabrá qué hacer

desconecto burbuja y me voy a ver forocarros un rato :XX:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga copon!!
> 
> ¿Habéis visto el Ibex35...? Febrero 2014: El mes con menos boobs
> 
> ...




Se me ocurren mil montajes con el depeche por medio :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se me ocurren mil montajes con el depeche por medio :XX::XX::XX:



codere no se toca!


----------



## Tono (31 Ene 2014)

Abrid el hilo coño, que me estoy meando


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-ibex35-febrero-2014-gacelas-entran-sale.html

si no gusta se quita, pero venga


----------



## Robopoli (31 Ene 2014)

Pero que cohooones habéis hecho?? Ahora hay 2?? Uno mítico y otro no mítico?


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ene 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero que cohooones habéis hecho?? Ahora hay 2?? Uno mítico y otro no mítico?



es que no va a ser mítico, va a ser épicomadmaxista. no he visto el icono de


----------



## juanfer (1 Feb 2014)

Alguien puede poner el enlace al nuevo post de febrero.

Enviado desde mi N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2014)

Estamos en febrero conforeros, hora de abrir hilo mítico.... Algún voluntario?? 



:trollinghvei:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## politicodemadreputa (1 Feb 2014)

Joder que largo se me esta haciendo enero...


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

Hay dos hilos pero ni idea de cual es el bueno

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-entrada-bankia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex35-febrero-2014-gacelas-entran-sale.html


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2014)

¡Organización, organización!


----------



## decloban (1 Feb 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Organización, organización!



Para que no vuelva a pasar yo voy abriendo el de marzo


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2014)

Largo en cachondeo..... Stop en ban

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

Mataremos el rato por aquí, mientras acabo de hacer el balance del mes 
(entre la tienda de mi mujer, la bolsa y los gastos/ingresos del trabajo me estoy llevando un susto de muerte)

Sr. politicodemadre le estoy estrechando el cerco y 'casi' lo tengo ubicado.
Primer aviso.


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2014)

permaban para toda esta gente ienso:

3 hilos para lo mismo :no:

después nos quejamos que el servidor va a pedales

 ::


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Menuda joya de aplicacion acabo de encontrar para comparar industrias completas a nivel global

Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Menuda joya de aplicacion acabo de encontrar para comparar industrias completas a nivel global
> 
> Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard



Una pasada. 
Los PER de bancos chinos y brasileños están tan bajos?

Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard


----------



## politicodemadreputa (1 Feb 2014)

Pistas : Me han visto muchas veces con la Marela y la Gallarda.



Tono dijo:


> Sr. politicodemadre le estoy estrechando el cerco y 'casi' lo tengo ubicado.
> Primer aviso.


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pistas : Me han visto muchas veces con la Marela y la Gallarda.



estírese algo más, aquí tocamos a 50 vacas por habitante

conozco a un matrimonio de ingenieros que invitan siempre a su familia vasca

¿los conoce usted?


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Una pasada.
> Los PER de bancos chinos y brasileños están tan bajos?
> 
> Bloomberg Industry Leaderboard



Con la banca hay que tener mucho cuidado con analizar datos por separado sobre todo el PER

¿Que bancos aparecen con los per mas bajos?

Brasil y China

El motivo es que el endeudamiento del sector privado seguramente estará en máximos históricos. Es como paso en España en los años 200-2007.

La aplicación me gusta mucho , al fin y al cabo si compras una empresa que compite a nivel global lo normal es conocer a la competencia


----------



## sr.anus (1 Feb 2014)

Hablemos de cosas serias, en que año creeis que fue el mejor desfile de victoria´s secret?
y el peor?


----------



## Tono (1 Feb 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la banca hay que tener mucho cuidado con analizar datos por separado sobre todo el PER
> 
> ¿Que bancos aparecen con los per mas bajos?
> 
> ...



precisamente por eso lo preguntaba, están regalados lo que indica el riesgo que el mercado ve en ellos.
de Brasil lo suponía, pero de China creía que tenía más fortaleza bancaria


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

Tono dijo:


> precisamente por eso lo preguntaba, están regalados lo que indica el riesgo que el mercado ve en ellos.
> de Brasil lo suponía, pero de China creía que tenía más fortaleza bancaria



No regalados, lo que puede suceder es que estén consiguiendo beneficios extraordinarios. Ya paso en España con los bancos y las constructoras, cuando hay un boom de crédito los beneficios pueden duplicarse o triplicarse y aunque el per aparece en mínimos via capitalización están en máximos.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Feb 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Hay dos hilos pero ni idea de cual es el bueno
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-entrada-bankia-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo.html
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex35-febrero-2014-gacelas-entran-sale.html



moderación fusionen los 2 hilos y mantenga el del título de los eggs.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2014)

cierro este


----------

